# I bought today.....



## User101 (Jul 4, 2018)

Yet another Under Armour golf shirt.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

Yesterday I ordered a box of Bridgestone e6 Soft to try out, and a TaylorMade glove.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 4, 2018)

Not today, but yesterday.

A pair of these:

https://www.sportsdirect.com/adidas-adicross-text-mens-golf-shoes-286021?colcode=28602102


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 4, 2018)

Went back to a Titleist driver, bought a 913 on golfbidder with grafalloy blue shaft. Hope to get back to the decent driving I had last year before I switched to a Ping G series. Hopefully get out tonight with it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yet another Under Armour golf shirt.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get that CSS conversion chart yet :rofl:, sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2018)

A TP9 one iron. playing later and giving it a try on the links, see what comes out tops the butter knife or the big chunk


----------



## Smasher (Jul 16, 2018)

These in a 9 because the 8's i got when Adidas had the extra off their sale were way too small, my spikes are Adidas 8s . Thought i'd missed a bargain until these came along.

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/adida...rt-boost-3-golf-shoes-d628/colour/blackwhite/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2018)

A Ping G20 7 iron from the demo bag at Alwoodley. All 7 irons were Â£10. Great fun to just try out if a model of club suits.


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yet another Under Armour golf shirt.
		
Click to expand...

You can never have too much UA all good stuff


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			A TP9 one iron. playing later and giving it a try on the links, see what comes out tops the butter knife or the big chunk
	View attachment 25240
View attachment 25241
View attachment 25242

Click to expand...

That sure is pretty. Reminds me of my TP original 1iron that I sold in a fit of anger


----------



## Mark1751 (Jul 17, 2018)

A Ping G400 19* hybrid (second hand)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 18, 2018)

a pair of Puma Ignite golf shoes from Golfbase ,they were in a sale so Â£55 instead of Â£90.
RESULT


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2018)

Taylormade M4 with Project X Even Flow shaft. Canâ€™t wait to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2018)

The rains will be on their way now, I bought some shorts yesterday.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bought a taylormade hybrid on eBay, Â£12 is worth a punt to see how it goes.


----------



## GregKael (Jul 21, 2018)

Too much.
Pair of Galvin Green trousers (on sale), a new towel,a pair of Footjoy socks, and  apparently a rod for my own back by taking the missus to the driving range as now she wants to start playing.


----------



## Lump (Jul 21, 2018)

Lovely.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 21, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			a pair of Puma Ignite golf shoes from Golfbase ,they were in a sale so Â£55 instead of Â£90.
RESULT
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at these. Are they any good? Like the look of them but I'm always very wary about buying shoes online as they never seem to fit properly, and need to send them back, which is a pain.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 21, 2018)

Lump said:



View attachment 25270

Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best looking bags i have seen in a long long time ! Certainly on my want list! Must have set you back a few bob!


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 21, 2018)

Odyssey Works Versa #7 Tank Putter for me. Reasonable price for a 2nd hand one so picked one up to see if i can make some improvements on the putting front  ! Heres hoping


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 22, 2018)

Four pairs of golf ankle socks from Aldi.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2018)

Just made a cheeky 'fingers crossed' purchase. Been on the look out for a slightly heavier hybrid as I've found previous ones too light - just ordered an Adams XTD TI, which has an 87 gram shaft supposedly. 50 quid. Fingers crossed it does the job really, if not then I think hybrids are just not for me.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ecco BIOM 3 Hybrid with Boa lacing.

Picked them up today, and wearing them around the office. My god they are comfy, I've teak the top insole out as I have very wide feet and they just fit fantastically.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 8, 2018)

A pair of Cleveland RTX 3 wedges, 2 for Â£169 deal from AG. First outing tonight and they went very well. Excellent wedges, look lovely behind the ball and exactly the feel I was looking for. I would deffo look at them if you're in the market for new wedges at the moment.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 9, 2018)

ger147 said:



			A pair of Cleveland RTX 3 wedges, 2 for Â£169 deal from AG. First outing tonight and they went very well. Excellent wedges, look lovely behind the ball and exactly the feel I was looking for. I would deffo look at them if you're in the market for new wedges at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic wedges! I have the 50/54/58 and love them! Good choice!


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hardly the worlds most exciting purchase but I like it!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Aug 9, 2018)

BRISTOL86 said:



			Hardly the worlds most exciting purchase but I like it!






Click to expand...

Can we see a colour photo please


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Ordered a box of e6 Softs and a new TaylorMade cap the other day, should arrive today.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Ordered a box of e6 Softs and a new TaylorMade cap the other day, should arrive today. 

Click to expand...

Did you compare against the original E6 ?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Did you compare against the original E6 ?
		
Click to expand...

No? I only tried them for the first time last month, but they've been working well for me.


----------



## BRISTOL86 (Aug 9, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Can we see a colour photo please 

Click to expand...

The missus said she was into that Fifty Shades of Grey stuff. Sheâ€™s gonna be so pleased when I turn up in this.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Pair of Navy UA matchplay trousers from AG. Had some vouchers to use from a couple runner up places and didn't really need anything so went for these.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 9, 2018)

First dip of the year.

Rogue 3 wood. Hoping it's 'the one'!

Again


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 9, 2018)

A Cleveland rtx3 50 deg wedge. 

Iâ€™ve had a 52 & 54 in my bag. Clearly not enough of a gap. Been thinking about switching the 52 for a 50.

Took the wee one out in the pram and happened to walk round to my local American Golf. They had an ex-demo Cleveland RTX 3 wedge for Â£49. 

Itâ€™s basically hit a few balls off the mat in their shop. Bargain.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 10, 2018)

A pair of these bad boys


----------



## Mark1751 (Sep 10, 2018)

Another Ping G400 hybrid 17* this time. I now have 17/19/22.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 10, 2018)

Under Armour Gillet from County Golf in their 60% off sale


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 10, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Four pairs of golf ankle socks from Aldi.
		
Click to expand...


Hey big spender !!!!!!!

(sorry only just seen this couldn't resist)


----------



## Wilson (Sep 10, 2018)

A bit late, but last week I bought new grips for my clubs, and a couple of new SM7 wedges.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Hey big spender !!!!!!!

(sorry only just seen this couldn't resist)
		
Click to expand...

It took a long time for someone to bite!


----------



## hines57 (Sep 10, 2018)

a pair of Seal Skins waterproof socks. Heard good things about them on here and I hate wet feet !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2018)

hines57 said:



			a pair of Seal Skins waterproof socks. Heard good things about them on here and I hate wet feet !!!
		
Click to expand...

A great choice. You won't regret the decision come the rainier days. I bought a Fulham FC putter headcover


----------



## merv79 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bought some Footjoy Pro SL shoes from Silvermere last night, seem to be really comfortable and Â£99 which i thought was a decent price!


----------



## JPLon (Sep 11, 2018)

Had a really good chipping lesson with my trusty sand wedge and decided to make an upgrade...got 50/54/60 Cleveland CBX wedges. Tried a load at the range and noticed no real difference on the good shots but definitely more forgiving on the mis-strikes. Looking forward to playing around with the different lofts and seeing what options they give me.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2018)

A pair of Mizuno T7 wedges. Nice looking, so what can go wrong?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 11, 2018)

A fancy new bat. Ping G400 Crossover.


----------



## Sidsidgwick (Sep 11, 2018)

A Bettinardi A02 Putter in brand new condition-first Putter I tried out a year ago when I started playing and sold it on in favour of chasing the dream of a Scotty... Scotty now in spare bag and Bettinardi A02 back in its place.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bad month for me...

3 Cleveland RTX 3 wedges for a bargain Â£200. From local pro 

New XR pro 16 degree driver. Already have the standard but cannot stop it spinning high. Smaller head and lower loft Iâ€™d noticeably more penetrating Â£150 from jam golf 

Putting Matt eBay Â£35

Putting mirror Â£14

Rain gloves Â£15

Waterproof Mizuno cap Â£20

Arcoss 360 Â£130

New FJ icon black shoes. Stunning tan leather. Bargain Â£100 from Clarkeâ€™s in St Helens. RRP 300 though. 

Iâ€™ve not got buyers remorse. Iâ€™ve not paid full whack for anything. 

But Jesus I felt bad writing all that down. I just had to get it off my chest ðŸ˜‚


----------



## OOB (Sep 12, 2018)

New set of irons. 

Tried a few lie angles on the ping g400. 

In the end it was obvious why Iâ€™ve had the same issue again and again over the years. 

Flatter lie angle almost eliminated the toe end hit thatâ€™s plagued me for years.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2018)

Just ordered these Adidas golf shoes for the winter: https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...ic-Golf-Shoes-White-Black-Black.html#SID=1994

Reduced from Â£130 to Â£60 according to that, so well pleased. 

Also bought some new astro-turf football trainers today, which were also Adidas funnily enough, so they've done well out of me today.


----------



## Curls (Sep 12, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Bad month for me...

3 Cleveland RTX 3 wedges for a bargain Â£200. From local pro

New XR pro 16 degree driver. Already have the standard but cannot stop it spinning high. Smaller head and lower loft Iâ€™d noticeably more penetrating Â£150 from jam golf

Putting Matt eBay Â£35

Putting mirror Â£14

Rain gloves Â£15

Waterproof Mizuno cap Â£20

Arcoss 360 Â£130

New FJ icon black shoes. Stunning tan leather. Bargain Â£100 from Clarkeâ€™s in St Helens. RRP 300 though.

Iâ€™ve not got buyers remorse. Iâ€™ve not paid full whack for anything.

But Jesus I felt bad writing all that down. I just had to get it off my chest ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


You're among friends here, you know you can let it out.

Great bargain on the Icons! I'd snaffle a pair for that all day long, still bust out my old ones when it's raining, I've had a few in between but nothing quite as solid as them


----------



## 6535 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bloody expensive 3w that has the new Aldila Xtorsion Copper shaft thatâ€™s the most stable shaft Iâ€™ve hit to date. Unreal feel to it.


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 12, 2018)

A Wilson Deep Red Maxx 56Â° wedge (Â£40) and some black footjoy shoes (can't remember the model) but Â£60 for a pair of footjoys that fit like they do seems decent enough!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 12, 2018)

Curls said:



			You're among friends here, you know you can let it out.

Great bargain on the Icons! I'd snaffle a pair for that all day long, still bust out my old ones when it's raining, I've had a few in between but nothing quite as solid as them
		
Click to expand...

Icons are from Clarkeâ€™s golf in St. Helens pal. 

They have a website and deliver for free. Brown and Black available last inlooked. Fewer sizes in the Black last inlooked


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Sep 12, 2018)

Just a couple of Puma hats for Â£5 each in the AG golf sale and a Nike bobble hat ready for winter from local outlet


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2018)

M4 Driver, hit my mates on the last weekend.  Was getting an extra 20-30 yds compared with my old RBZ 2.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 13, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			First dip of the year.

Rogue 3 wood. Hoping it's 'the one'!

Again
		
Click to expand...

Arrived today.
Looks boss.
Swings boss in the garden.
Will try with a golf ball tomorrow!


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Last week in the US i bought:

2 Puma golf Shirts
UA Matchplay Trousers
Nike Burgundy 1/4 Zip pullover

For less than 90 quid.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 19, 2018)

A Winter Membership at Fortrose & Rosemarkie golf club.
Looking forward to decent conditions for the winter months!!


----------



## Badger (Sep 19, 2018)

a new set of Galvin Green waterproofs to replace the ones i bought when i was about four stone heavier.  just about got away with it last winter but have have sinced dropped another couple of stone.

thanks to sale managed to limit the damage but a costly excercise overall, still suppose it's worth it to be a bit healthier.

any big fellas on here (4XL) looking for a cheap set could be in luck


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Fed up with my driving being poor all year I did what any logical person would do and went to try out a new one.

Went down the AG Outlet and tried a Ping G30 SF Tec, and it was fantastic. Seemed so much easier to hit it straight, and good distance as far as I could tell. I had a Â£10 birthday voucher as well so snapped it up for Â£89 which I don't think is too bad at all. R11-S now sitting in the naughty cupboard.

Can't wait to see how badly it goes tits up at the weekend now.


----------



## OOB (Sep 21, 2018)

Took delivery of my new Ping G400 irons last night, cant wait to get out and see what differences I see on the course from my foolishly bought blades


----------



## JPLon (Sep 21, 2018)

Similarly got my jpx 900 hot metal irons today, a bit of motivation to get down the range over the winter months


----------



## robbeh32 (Sep 21, 2018)

Left handed Cobra F7 fairway wood off golf bidder. Great condition.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 21, 2018)

2 dozen avx yellow balls ... using some discount deals and credits.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 22, 2018)

A Diamana Whiteboard D+ 90 shaft for an experiment. 

A shim and a Ping collared ferrule.

Adidas Gore Windstopper. 

Adidas mid layer thingy X2.

Almost bought some shoes but can get them cheaper online.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

Couple of pairs of waterproof socks


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 22, 2018)

Shoot me now.... another putter.... Â£20 yes Carolyn off the bay.... SS grip.... bargain.... last minute bid....


----------



## chasf (Sep 22, 2018)

Got a GAPR high 4 and 5. The feel great and go for miles for me. Also seem to hit them a bit straighter than my old m3 hybrids.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 22, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Shoot me now.... another putter.... Â£20 yes Carolyn off the bay.... SS grip.... bargain.... last minute bid....
		
Click to expand...

Massive bargain points.

Struggling at the moment with Eddie. Putted like a god on the practice  green, like a Chinp on the course.

Pretty obvious where the problem is


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Shoot me now.... another putter.... Â£20 yes Carolyn off the bay.... SS grip.... bargain.... last minute bid....
		
Click to expand...

There's a well known saying in golf circles; "you can never have too many putters".


----------



## triple_bogey (Sep 23, 2018)

In the past week Nike Tour Premiere's and fresh from the US, a pair of TW71's ( why wasn't they released in Europe??)


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Sep 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Fed up with my driving being poor all year I did what any logical person would do and went to try out a new one.

Went down the AG Outlet and tried a Ping G30 SF Tec, and it was fantastic. Seemed so much easier to hit it straight, and good distance as far as I could tell. I had a Â£10 birthday voucher as well so snapped it up for Â£89 which I don't think is too bad at all. R11-S now sitting in the naughty cupboard.

Can't wait to see how badly it goes tits up at the weekend now.
		
Click to expand...

Â£99 for the g30 driver???


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Â£99 for the g30 driver???
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they had one going for Â£99. Are you asking because that's cheap? I think it was well used as it's quite faded on the sole, but I'm not bothered about aesthetics as long as it works.

Annoying thing is, the very next day my in-laws gave a me a late birthday present - Â£50 AG vouchers! One day too late. Haha.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 24, 2018)

titleist 915 D3 driver


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2018)

The Adidas shoes I ordered the other week were too tight so I've sent them back and got a pair of FootJoy 'Sport LT' for the winter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah they had one going for Â£99. Are you asking because that's cheap? I think it was well used as it's quite faded on the sole, but I'm not bothered about aesthetics as long as it works.

Annoying thing is, the very next day my in-laws gave a me a late birthday present - Â£50 AG vouchers! One day too late. Haha.
		
Click to expand...

When the new club miracle wears off  I'll buy it off you for Â£70 . I'll even send in the carrier to collect. I'm kind like that


----------



## mchivers (Sep 25, 2018)

Jpx850 3 wood and hybrid off greiginfife

Under armour cold gear top

2 x polo tops

All utter bargains


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 25, 2018)

A green Golf Pride MCC 4 Plus grip for my 3 iron (set iron not driving iron). Hopefully the slightly thicker lower section of the grip will stop me from having the odd hook from my hands turning over upon impact!


----------



## OOB (Sep 28, 2018)

Deal done on Facebook and off to buy my first (2nd hand) new putter in over 25 years. I've continually insisted over the years that putting is about the 6 inches between your ears and a great putting golfer is a great putting golfer no matter what putter he putts with (I'm not a great putting golfer btw). Tonight I test my own theory by buying one of those gimmicky 2 ball things.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2018)

Ping G SF Tec driver off ebay, Â£117 with today's 10% discount code. Looks in decent nick from the photos. Hopefully it will improve my driving, but if it doesn't, sure it can be sold again for at least the same money, so worth a try.


----------



## User2021 (Sep 28, 2018)

Some new Galvin Green tops, Polos and another pair of Nikes


----------



## Hodge (Sep 28, 2018)

Ping G400 Alta CB Hybrid Stiff - hopefully help me a little around Liphook!


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 28, 2018)

Spent big today.

Woolie hat for the winter
New scorecard holder
3-in-1 groove cleaner device. Itâ€™s a bit 28-handicapper, but I find them handy on the course!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

My new waterproof socks arrived today. Perfect as the grass was very wet with dew this morning and I did spend a lot of time in the rough looking for my ball.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2018)

I went for a chicken burger and 6 pints of peroni


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			I went for a chicken burger and 6 pints of peroni
		
Click to expand...

Similar, but also bought a dyson vacuum. We have a cleaner, but still, a new toy is a new toy. Zoom.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			I went for a chicken burger and 6 pints of peroni
		
Click to expand...

Your body really is a temple


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Spent big today.

Woolie hat for the winter
New scorecard holder
3-in-1 groove cleaner device. Itâ€™s a bit 28-handicapper, but I find them handy on the course!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely nowt wrong with a groove cleaner.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2018)

Adidas Climawarm base layer X 2.

Currently Â£12.95 at County Golf. Can't have enough base layers.


----------



## drewster (Oct 1, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Spent big today.

Woolie hat for the winter
New scorecard holder
3-in-1 groove cleaner device. Itâ€™s a bit 28-handicapper, but I find them handy on the course!
		
Click to expand...


Talking in a similar vein , I took receipt of my first ever set of iron covers today !!!!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2018)

Finally made a decision and ordered a Golfstream Vision trolley. Seemed the best combination of features and price. Also liked that I could use any battery to replace the current one if needed whereas Motocaddy have a proprietary design so would be tied to those.

Have to say, I had a few questions that were answered very quickly and that helped build confidence in ordering.

Due to arrive tomorrow (free next day delivery is always good) so should be out on the course at the weekend.


----------



## Andy (Oct 3, 2018)

Galvin Green Darin insula off the lovely chick in Alnmouth Foxton Hall pro shop.


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 3, 2018)

New winn putter grip for my spare putter.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 3, 2018)

Another Betti BB23! Perhaps I'll keep this (my 3rd) one!

Mind you, I bought another BB43 last week too! Can't remember how many of these I've bought and sold!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2018)

Ping g25 3 wood off a well known auction site. I have a hybrid in this range and I love it so I've been looking to add some other clubs to see if they work as well. The seller didn't do a good job so I was the only bidder and got it at a good price.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Titleist 917 f2 5 wood


Hopefully fill a gap between driver an 7 wood


----------



## louise_a (Oct 5, 2018)

used my proshop credit  to get a pair of Sketchers waterproof shoes


----------



## ger147 (Oct 10, 2018)

Some goodies to work on my putting this winter i.e. Visio Putting Gates set, Visio T-Line, Mi Putting template.


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2018)

A 2 iron to round out my set of Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, bargain at Â£15.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Crow said:



			A 2 iron to round out my set of Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, bargain at Â£15.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a set of stunning looking golf clubs


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2018)

Two pairs of Nike shoes and stupidly bought a third pair of shoes tonight. Under Armour Tempo Hybrid 2 or something.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 11, 2018)

A dozen Callaway diablo hx tour balls. 1st round on sunday for about 3 years... Wanted something cheap but decent although 2 dozen might be required lol. First golf purchase in like forever, already eyeing up some other goodies ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2018)

G1BB0 said:



			A dozen Callaway diablo hx tour balls. 1st round on sunday for about 3 years... Wanted something cheap but decent although 2 dozen might be required lol. First golf purchase in like forever, already eyeing up some other goodies ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

They weren't left-handed balls from eBay were they..
#longmemory


----------



## Curls (Oct 12, 2018)

A set of Adams CB2 irons with KBS 90 stiff shafts in off the Bay. I was creaming the mizuno 919 Tours last week at AG and the fitter said Iâ€™d probably get a great result if I put those shafts in my Mp54s (which are KBs regular, which Iâ€™m now swinging too quickly for). 

So i might love the Adams (they get awesome reviews) but if not Iâ€™ll get a pro to do a shaft swap. Will be good motivation to get up the range this winter, I donâ€™t do winter golf


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pair of Nike lunar command 2 shoes for Â£28 and a Nike jumper in green for Â£23. Love a bargain from the Nike outlet.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Pair of Nike lunar command 2 shoes for Â£28 and a Nike jumper in green for Â£23. Love a bargain from the Nike outlet.
		
Click to expand...

That is a cracking deal for the shoes. ðŸ‘


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			That is a cracking deal for the shoes. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I just looked them up online, didn't realise they were still as much. Just though Â£28 was good and will stock up for next season while I could.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 14, 2018)

Benross HTX compressor type R driver, Kurokage stiff shaft. Â£25 from AG brand new. Rude not to at that price.


----------



## IanM (Oct 14, 2018)

Just had an email offering 25% off certain Bunker Mentality shirts, so got a nice colourful one!   Not bought any of their stuff before....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 14, 2018)

Crow said:



			A 2 iron to round out my set of Dunlop Maxfli Australian Blades, bargain at Â£15.
		
Click to expand...

Jeeez Nick, hope you're not planning to use that on a cold winter morning


----------



## Crow (Oct 14, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Jeeez Nick, hope you're not planning to use that on a cold winter morning 

Click to expand...

I can manage it off the tee, off the fairway it's a bit trickier!


----------



## brendy (Oct 14, 2018)

Was casually perusing eBay as you do and a set of mint TM tour preferred MC 3-pw showed on my window. Got them in the auction for an absolute bargain of Â£235, can't wait for them to be delivered to replace my old erm...TM tour preferred MC irons 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have maintained for a few years now that there isn't a better set of irons on the market, these are as good as any amatuer can get in my opinion but for some reason always seem vastly undervalued especially compared to Titleist, Cally and Mizuno.

Apart from being practically new they have Dynamic Gold S300 shafts which will be interesting going back to as my current MCs have KBS C-Taper tour stiffs which look awesome but don't spin as much as the DGs.
Anyhoo, pics.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 14, 2018)

Callaway hyperlite 2 standbag for the winter!


----------



## AdamC28 (Oct 14, 2018)

2016 M2 driver to replace an RBZ. Looking forward to getting out there and giving it a whack.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 15, 2018)

Arccos 360.

Â£9.99 for a 30 something day trial.

Then you either send it back or pay Â£75 a year.

Good way to try it without committing Â£250 and guessing if tech moves on in a year or two its easy to change.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2018)

Just ordered a SealSkinz waterproof beanie hat, since my current beanie hat is a disgrace.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered a SealSkinz waterproof beanie hat, since my current beanie hat is a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

What socks you gonna wear with it?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			What socks you gonna wear with it? 

Click to expand...

Black ones of course.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			What socks you gonna wear with it? 

Click to expand...

Black ones probably


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2018)

One of these babies


----------



## kevster84 (Oct 19, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			One of these babies
View attachment 25720

Click to expand...

Where did you get this from?


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 19, 2018)

2x OJ polos and a wind top for Â£75 from clitheroe golf shop.... great Facebook page shop if you want anything....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 19, 2018)

kevster84 said:



			Where did you get this from?
		
Click to expand...

I contacted Superstroke in the US directly (they were on their website at the time). They used a local golf store to do the international transaction. Did get a bit stitched up on postage fees and import tax , but still happy with it


----------



## ger147 (Oct 20, 2018)

Why are new golf clubs SO pretty? Was in town today (Glasgow) and popped into Greaves on my way home. The TM P790's in black are stunners and nearby were the i500's which I also love. Throw in about 5 or 6 assorted Ping and Scotty Cameron putters and finally, I almost proposed to the new Titleist TS3 driver.

I think I need help...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Why are new golf clubs SO pretty? Was in town today (Glasgow) and popped into Greaves on my way home. The TM P790's in black are stunners and nearby were the i500's which I also love. Throw in about 5 or 6 assorted Ping and Scotty Cameron putters and finally, I almost proposed to the new Titleist TS3 driver.

I think I need help...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I quite fancied one of the polish lasses doing the hoovering round the club house today.

Much like you, I will have to make do with what I already have.


----------



## Andy (Oct 20, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I quite fancied one of the polish lasses doing the hoovering round the club house today.

Much like you, I will have to make do with what I already have.
		
Click to expand...

Sure she wasn't a Slovak ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ger147 (Oct 20, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I quite fancied one of the polish lasses doing the hoovering round the club house today.

Much like you, I will have to make do with what I already have.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who knows me will tell you I'm not really the make do type.

I'm sure Santa will bring me something in due course.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Anyone who knows me will tell you I'm not really the make do type.

I'm sure Santa will bring me something in due course.
		
Click to expand...

I think come Christmas, I am destined to disappointment.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 20, 2018)

COD Black Ops 4 on Thursday, my god is it good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Woolly hat


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 29, 2018)

Just bought some RTX 4 wedges 50 54 58.

Also bought a Concept 2 rowing machine


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 1, 2018)

M4 3 Wood, because I canâ€™t bear having a non-matching set of woods in the bag.  Probably should have just bought the Head Cover.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

Got another pair of golf trousers, and a snood! Winter gear...


----------



## User2021 (Nov 2, 2018)

A pair of the limited edition Jordans that launched today at 8am.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2018)

A Callaway waterproof carry bag. This winter I will mainly be carrying.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 2, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



View attachment 25837

Click to expand...

Really like the look of these.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2018)

40 x TM lake balls, Pearl and A. They work out 32p each, perfect.

A second hand Berghaus Goretex coat from ebay for walking the dog when it is chucking it down. I had an old Barbour that was stiff and a bit bulky and I fancied something a bit easier to wear that should still keep out the rain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2018)

Got some rain gloves as my Macwets are starting to give up the ghost. These feel a bit thicker than I hoped but I think they'll keep my hands much warmer in the wet so a bit of a trade off

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...ip-Xtreme-Golf-Gloves-Pair-Pack.html#SID=5250


----------



## ger147 (Nov 2, 2018)

Xmas present agreed with Mrs ger147, going to get fitted for a set of Ping i210's


----------



## dronfield (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi
Got a couple of bargains today - 36 DT Trusoft pearl grade off Ebay that cost 30p a ball, plus a pair of Nike Course Classic summer shoes for Â£30 in American Golf sale.

Rich


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 3, 2018)

Titleist TS2 12* stiff Hazardus.

Nice driver so good looking.
I hit the ball low and this is awesome.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 3, 2018)

A JPX900 driver from a chap on here. Sadly not for me, but my old man will be delighted.


----------



## Oldham92 (Nov 3, 2018)

dronfield said:



			Hi
Got a couple of bargains today - 36 DT Trusoft pearl grade off Ebay that cost 30p a ball, plus a pair of Nike Course Classic summer shoes for Â£30 in American Golf sale.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

What's the eBay seller for the balls?


----------



## dronfield (Nov 3, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			What's the eBay seller for the balls?
		
Click to expand...

It was a private seller i think rather than someone selling as a business - i was the only bidder.


----------



## Oldham92 (Nov 3, 2018)

dronfield said:



			It was a private seller i think rather than someone selling as a business - i was the only bidder.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 3, 2018)

Callaway Rogue Driver.

Like the 3 w and the price drop suckered me in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2018)

Rhino base layer. Only Â£16. Bit snug (ok skin tight and not overly flattering) but felt ok to swing in. Good job no-one will see it


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 3, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Callaway Rogue Driver.

Like the 3 w and the price drop suckered me in.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! What shaft pal?!?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2018)

A 13g weight screw!
Watching a video on TXG the other week about Rogue drivers being a bit light in the head. They added a bit of weight by changing the screw and it livened it up no end.
Changed the screw, adding just 8g and it really does feel different, the flight is different and the whole thing feels so much better.
Good results on the range, let's see if it works on the course.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 3, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Nice! What shaft pal?!?
		
Click to expand...

Aldila Synergy. 

Works pretty well in the 3w


----------



## Wolf (Nov 7, 2018)

A set of custom fit Cobra One length F7 irons, and the guy that fitted them Sold me his Arcoss 360 set up for Â£50.. Even got a new Cobra stand bag in the deal, throw in a nice shiny new mobile phone upgrade and today has been Christmas come early for me....


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 7, 2018)

Wolf said:



			A set of custom fit Cobra One length F7 irons, and the guy that fitted them Sold me his Arcoss 360 set up for Â£50.. Even got a new Cobra stand bag in the deal, throw in a nice shiny new mobile phone upgrade and today has been Christmas come early for me....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good day.

Keep us posted on how they go


----------



## BrianM (Nov 8, 2018)

Got 2 dozen chrome softs for Â£50.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Nov 8, 2018)

Puma Royal Blue Jumper.
On golf base for Â£25.....went on their ebay store and I had 20% off - down to Â£20, then an additional Â£5 voucher and boom Â£15...lovely job!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 8, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Sounds like a good day.

Keep us posted on how they go
		
Click to expand...

Just picked them up so range tonight with them. 

On a side note bought an F8 4 Hybrid as well, done me a deal only cost me Â£80 as its been hit a couple times as a demo and in immaculate condition so my bags now fully stocked for next year, though may consider a new driver


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2018)

another set of Mizuno MP57. almost brand new Â£170, 10 year old set can't have been used more than a few times.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Just picked them up so range tonight with them.

On a side note bought an F8 4 Hybrid as well, done me a deal only cost me Â£80 as its been hit a couple times as a demo and in immaculate condition so my bags now fully stocked for next year, though may consider a new driver
		
Click to expand...

Did you get the one length hybrid or standard?


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

pool888 said:



			Did you get the one length hybrid or standard?
		
Click to expand...

Got the standard length one as couldn't pass up the bargain. 

Tried the irons and new hybrid on the range and it was so easy to hit the irons with not having to adjust stance or swing. Plus the hybrid seriously flies


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2018)

Ordered some DX3 Soft Spin, not tried them before but I have a feeling they might be good for me. Also a couple of Footjoy gloves, pack of two for a tenner on ClubhouseGolf.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 9, 2018)

Not so much a bought but I did get given a brand new Mizuno GT180 & ST180 so will give them both a try over the weekend but must say I prefer the set up/look of the ST but they both look great clubs.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

Popped to the range last night to try out my new bats, in there sale rack was a Nike Method Converge S1-12 Putter with a sale sticker in for Â£14.... Asked guy there is that right as seemed far to cheap for a putter retailing over Â£120, he said its doesn't come with its head cover as they can't find it so put in sale by he thinks its wrongly priced but they've allocated it system already, so I bought it there and then even if it doesn't work out can sell it on for a profit... Thank you very much AG Tonbridge been a pleasure robbing you of that...


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Popped to the range last night to try out my new bats, in there sale rack was a Nike Method Converge S1-12 Putter with a sale sticker in for Â£14.... Asked guy there is that right as seemed far to cheap for a putter retailing over Â£120, he said its doesn't come with its head cover as they can't find it so put in sale by he thinks its wrongly priced but they've allocated it system already, so I bought it there and then even if it doesn't work out can sell it on for a profit... Thank you very much AG Tonbridge been a pleasure robbing you of that...
		
Click to expand...

Gotta love a bargain. I once bought a Callaway driver with a big dent in it for Â£20 in a bargain bucket. It had a beautiful condition Blueboard flowerband shaft. 

Took it home pulled the shaft, binned the head and sold the shaft for Â£75. Thank you.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 9, 2018)

Not bought yet, but paid for a full Titleist fitting in a couple of weeks with a view to filling the entire bag.

Happy Christmas


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Gotta love a bargain. I once bought a Callaway driver with a big dent in it for Â£20 in a bargain bucket. It had a beautiful condition Blueboard flowerband shaft.

Took it home pulled the shaft, binned the head and sold the shaft for Â£75. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

That's my plan I bought cheap and can sell high so thought why not, its things like this that have let AG go to the wall to speak, but I'm happy to keep there bargains


----------



## Oldham92 (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Popped to the range last night to try out my new bats, in there sale rack was a Nike Method Converge S1-12 Putter with a sale sticker in for Â£14.... Asked guy there is that right as seemed far to cheap for a putter retailing over Â£120, he said its doesn't come with its head cover as they can't find it so put in sale by he thinks its wrongly priced but they've allocated it system already, so I bought it there and then even if it doesn't work out can sell it on for a profit... Thank you very much AG Tonbridge been a pleasure robbing you of that...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they sold me a Benross HTX compressor type R driver for Â£25 brand new. They're still selling the non-adjustable version for Â£100, and the Kurokage shaft is worth at least 60 on its own judging off a Google search. Mad not to buy it


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Xmas present agreed with Mrs ger147, going to get fitted for a set of Ping i210's 

Click to expand...

Fitting was today, order placed for 5-PW, Green dot, Dynamic Gold 105 R300 shafts.

Can't wait till they arrive, feel is amazing.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 11, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Fitting was today, order placed for 5-PW, Green dot, Dynamic Gold 105 R300 shafts.

Can't wait till they arrive, feel is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

  whos a lucky boy then . hope they work for you Ger.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 11, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			whos a lucky boy then . hope they work for you Ger.

Click to expand...

Many thanks.

The old irons were nearly 2 years old so practically worn out...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Fitting was today, order placed for 5-PW, Green dot, Dynamic Gold 105 R300 shafts.

Can't wait till they arrive, feel is amazing.
		
Click to expand...

If they don't work I'll give them a good home for you!


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Nov 11, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Not bought yet, but paid for a full Titleist fitting in a couple of weeks with a view to filling the entire bag.

Happy Christmas
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how it goes! Happy Christmas to you!!


----------



## ForeRighty (Nov 12, 2018)

TS2 to hopefully solve my driving woes


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Many thanks.

The old irons were nearly 2 years old so practically worn out...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...


2 years old!!!!

They must be almost antique, best offloaded to Crow!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2018)

had a shot with these over the week end, not bad but  they have s300 shafts in and felt so different to the KBS Ctaper 120 i have om my irons. heads are in such good condition might be worth switching these to Ctapers too.


----------



## Curls (Nov 12, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			had a shot with these over the week end, not bad but  they have s300 shafts in and felt so different to the KBS Ctaper 120 i have om my irons. heads are in such good condition might be worth switching these to Ctapers too.
		
Click to expand...

You weren't kidding when you said they were in great nick! Some look like they've never been touched. Get those shafts changed chap big difference between those two imo


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2018)

Curls said:



			You weren't kidding when you said they were in great nick! Some look like they've never been touched. Get those shafts changed chap big difference between those two imo
		
Click to expand...

The only marks on them are the ones i made guy who had them either never used them or had covers. Though he must have intended to give them a different color fill as the 8 iron has no paint in the number or Runbird so scrapped out to experiment


----------



## Curls (Nov 12, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			The only marks on them are the ones i made guy who had them either never used them or had covers. Though he must have intended to give them a different color fill as the 8 iron has no paint in the number or Runbird so scrapped out to experiment
		
Click to expand...

Na, I have iron covers, trust me he never used those beauties!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2018)

Curls said:



			Na, I have iron covers, trust me he never used those beauties!
		
Click to expand...

here's a couple of pics of the other MP57 9 iron ive had since new... quite a difference


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Nov 12, 2018)

Bought myself a Motocaddy S1 Electric trolley with Lithium battery (18 holes) - decided I needed a wee gift for Christmas!


----------



## Andy (Nov 12, 2018)

Couple of Rtx4 wedges.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 12, 2018)

Callaway Rogue Hybrid #2


----------



## dronfield (Nov 12, 2018)

American Golf shoe bag Â£5 - on sale from Â£10. Seems pretty robust.  Bargain!

Rich


----------



## Curls (Nov 12, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			here's a couple of pics of the other MP57 9 iron ive had since new... quite a difference

Click to expand...

Interested to know if you see a marked difference in spin with the newer bats (when you switch shafts obvs). Nice one


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2018)

A comedy Christmas jumper.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 12, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			here's a couple of pics of the other MP57 9 iron ive had since new... quite a difference
View attachment 25904
View attachment 25906
View attachment 25907

Click to expand...


Too many recovery shots off of the beach with that!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Too many recovery shots off of the beach with that!
		
Click to expand...


actually that is my beach club.. take that with me when i walk the dogs along the Beach at Nairn


----------



## Sharktooth (Nov 13, 2018)

This chap...


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 13, 2018)

UST Elements Fire hybrid shaft for the Crossover.

Not loving the Whiteboard that I currently have in the Crossover. See how this works out, it's a slightly heavier shaft and I may add 5/10g of lead tape to the head too if required.


----------



## dronfield (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi
Re the other thread regarding American Golf no longer selling Nike clothing, went into Sheffield store today and bought a couple of nice Adidas shirts in their sale - plenty of other stuff, gloves, shoes etc in sale.
Rich


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 17, 2018)

A pair of Footjoy Pro SLâ€™s.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 17, 2018)

Was like Santaâ€™s grotto at work today. 

Samsung Galaxy watch, 3 under armour winter tops, couple pairs of chinos, an Amazon dot and 30squishys!


----------



## Dogma (Nov 18, 2018)

Did buy a Nike Aeroloft jacket that Iâ€™ve had my eye on for a few weeks.

Bloody too short, isnâ€™t it!


----------



## TreeSeeker (Nov 18, 2018)

Brand new Callaway "Hyperlite 3" stand bag, nice bag, looking forward to all the shots it is going to save me!


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 20, 2018)

Popped into Silvermere for a look round.  Walked out with an M4 5 wood.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sharktooth said:



			This chap...

View attachment 25915

Click to expand...

Thing of beauty ! 
Currently looking for one of these myself


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 20, 2018)

Bucket of balls, sausage sandwich and a coffee at the local range for a fiver. Soon realised my right hand was f'in cold! 

Got home and purchased some winter gloves!


----------



## 6535 (Nov 20, 2018)

3 Kyoei raw wedges to grind down myself.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2018)

Not golf related but just got a KEF T Series 5.1 system and its phenomenal. Speakers are only 35mm deep but produce a better, more accurate and rounded sound than the floot standers they replace.

Look the business on the wall too.

Technology eh?!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Not golf related but just got a KEF T Series 5.1 system and its phenomenal. Speakers are only 35mm deep but produce a better, more accurate and rounded sound than the floot standers they replace.

Look the business on the wall too.

Technology eh?!
		
Click to expand...

Still have a set of Met speakers i bought in the 80,s alone with the Creek amp and rega turntable


----------



## pool888 (Nov 23, 2018)

Got a bargain Cobra F7 driver for my daughter, Scottsdale were doing them at special price of Â£99.99 but there was a "B" grade listed at -Â£50 so ordered it at Â£49.99 including delivery. I thought my order may be cancelled because of the price but it arrived yesterday, still has the original sealed plastic on the head but has some very minor scratches on the shaft, looks like it's a new head with an ex demo shaft. Came with the tool and headcover as well so very happy with the price and service.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 23, 2018)

im haemorrhaging cash today 

two lovely Lyle and Scott polos from Clubhouse
3 dozen Bridgestone e6 speed balls (12 quid each!)

I was doing ok until i bough a set of brand new Srixon 965's 5-PW for an absolute steal Â£399


----------



## Junior (Nov 23, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			im haemorrhaging cash today 

two lovely Lyle and Scott polos from Clubhouse
3 dozen Bridgestone e6 speed balls (12 quid each!)

I was doing ok until i bough a set of brand new Srixon 965's 5-PW for an absolute steal Â£399
		
Click to expand...

great irons


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 23, 2018)

Junior said:



			great irons 

Click to expand...

Cheers pal

Love my 745â€™s but no overly keen on look or feel of the 545â€™s

Was trying to find a set of 765 but at the price Iâ€™ve paid today Iâ€™m well happy to get the 9â€™s 

Double sexy and Iâ€™d they feel half as nice as the 7â€™s Iâ€™m a happy man. 

Might add a u65 as a 4 iron though. For obvious hacker reasons. Ha


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 23, 2018)

The Precision NX7 Laser Range finder with their Black Friday offer. Now I just need to figure out the length of my clubs.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 23, 2018)

Scotty Newport 2.5


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 23, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			The Precision NX7 Laser Range finder with their Black Friday offer. Now I just need to figure out the length of my clubs. 

Click to expand...

I think your driver will be about 44 inches... glad to be of help.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I think your driver will be about 44 inches... glad to be of help.

Click to expand...

Are you meant to take the length of your club off the distance that the laser shows?

That explains why I keep hitting it 40 or so inches past the flag every time!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2018)

pool888 said:



			Got a bargain Cobra F7 driver for my daughter, Scottsdale were doing them at special price of Â£99.99 but there was a "B" grade listed at -Â£50 so ordered it at Â£49.99 including delivery. I thought my order may be cancelled because of the price but it arrived yesterday, still has the original sealed plastic on the head but has some very minor scratches on the shaft, looks like it's a new head with an ex demo shaft. Came with the tool and headcover as well so very happy with the price and service.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bonkers price. Shame they don't have them at that price in mens clubs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2018)

A very nice Ping polo shirt for Â£15 from AG. Handed over to my daughter to be given back at Christmas 

AG at Gosforth looked a little sad still. It needs stocking up and filling out.


----------



## robbeh32 (Nov 24, 2018)

Stubert sweater for 14.99 and some under armour cold gear gloves.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 24, 2018)

A hard case for my range finder.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			A hard case for my range finder.
		
Click to expand...

I need one for my bushmill now you mention it. 

Webbings all torn inside. 

Where did you get yours from if you donâ€™t mind?


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 24, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			I need one for my bushmill now you mention it.

Webbings all torn inside.

Where did you get yours from if you donâ€™t mind?
		
Click to expand...

Laser Mate from Hot Golf. Â£9.99 with free postage

https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/brand/laser-mate/


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Laser Mate from Hot Golf. Â£9.99 with free postage

https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/brand/laser-mate/

Click to expand...

Just the job

Cheers mate


----------



## Curls (Dec 3, 2018)

*Saw hello to my little friend *


----------



## Crow (Dec 3, 2018)

Curls said:



*Saw hello to my little friend *

Click to expand...

Complete with selfie on the heel.


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 3, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			3 dozen Bridgestone e6 speed balls (12 quid each!)
		
Click to expand...

Got given a set of these to test and I have to say I am really impressed with them. One ball lasted me 2 rounds and 13 holes before I lost it and it was still in good condition.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 3, 2018)

Got a pair of these for Â£70 from the pro shop. Packed away nicely for next season.

https://www.skechers.com/en-gb/style/54512/skechers-go-golf-pro-v-3/wnv


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 3, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Got given a set of these to test and I have to say I am really impressed with them. One ball lasted me 2 rounds and 13 holes before I lost it and it was still in good condition.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy

Turns out my order never completed and me being an idiot, never checked for a confirmation email...

Asked CHG about it and they said no order placed but i could re order if i wanted.... for full non black Friday prices. yipee

Needless to say i never bothered


----------



## Curls (Dec 3, 2018)

Crow said:



			Complete with selfie on the heel. 

Click to expand...

For the ladies


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 3, 2018)

2 doz Pro v1 for Â£60 from John Reay's at Coventry, one day offer 

Oh yes and a Hyundai Tucson.


----------



## tomds87 (Dec 4, 2018)

A set of Ben Sayers Mentor irons. These things are like butter knives. They were my first ever set of clubs and I love the way they look. Considering sending the heads to the states to have them refinished, mainly for sentimental purposes.


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 4, 2018)

I had the mentors as well as my first set.. remember the sw being awesome !


----------



## Crow (Dec 4, 2018)

tomds87 said:



			A set of Ben Sayers Mentor irons. These things are like butter knives. They were my first ever set of clubs and I love the way they look. Considering sending the heads to the states to have them refinished, mainly for sentimental purposes.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely clubs, but don't get them refinished, play them!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2018)

Cobra One Length irons and a membership renewal


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 5, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Not bought yet, but paid for a full Titleist fitting in a couple of weeks with a view to filling the entire bag.

Happy Christmas
		
Click to expand...

I had the fitting on Monday night, and today I decided to go ahead with the purchase:

TS3 Driver (8.5*, Evenflow White Shaft)
TS3 3 wood (15*, Evenflow White shaft)
TS3 5 wood (18*, Evenflow White Shaft)
818 H1 Hybrid (21*, Evenflow Blue Shaft)
5-PW - CB irons (Project X LZ 6.0) - I ordered 4 - PW so I can use the 4 iron when more comfortable with it.  Titleist fitter recommended it with my launch conditions to hit more long irons over hybrids!)
Scotty Cameron 5.5M Putter
Midsize Tour Bag

Maybe when the summer dries everything up, I may look at a T-MB 2i as well, as used one in the fitting and flushed the bejaisus out of it

Merry bloody christmas!


----------



## Curls (Dec 5, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Merry bloody christmas!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to be good next year.

Incredible set up chap, a serious tip of the cap to you! Just unwrapped a TS3 driver myself and it's a rocket, happy golfing!!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 5, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			I had the fitting on Monday night, and today I decided to go ahead with the purchase:

TS3 Driver (8.5*, Evenflow White Shaft)
TS3 3 wood (15*, Evenflow White shaft)
TS3 5 wood (18*, Evenflow White Shaft)
818 H1 Hybrid (21*, Evenflow Blue Shaft)
5-PW - CB irons (Project X LZ 6.0) - I ordered 4 - PW so I can use the 4 iron when more comfortable with it.  Titleist fitter recommended it with my launch conditions to hit more long irons over hybrids!)
Scotty Cameron 5.5M Putter
Midsize Tour Bag

Maybe when the summer dries everything up, *I may look at a T-MB 2i* as well, as used one in the fitting and flushed the bejaisus out of it

Merry bloody christmas!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite the same but I have a Ping G400 Crossover which is the business. Absolutely love it. Never been one for hybrids, not sure why but they just don't look right. Take the plunge, fantastic beasts these utility iron thingymabobs!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2018)

I can't think why everyone keeps buying new clubs!


----------



## Jon321 (Dec 5, 2018)

Took a punt on an M4 3 wood. Still in the wrapper for a ton, wonâ€™t lose much if I donâ€™t like it.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Dec 5, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			I had the fitting on Monday night, and today I decided to go ahead with the purchase:

TS3 Driver (8.5*, Evenflow White Shaft)
TS3 3 wood (15*, Evenflow White shaft)
TS3 5 wood (18*, Evenflow White Shaft)
818 H1 Hybrid (21*, Evenflow Blue Shaft)
5-PW - CB irons (Project X LZ 6.0) - I ordered 4 - PW so I can use the 4 iron when more comfortable with it.  Titleist fitter recommended it with my launch conditions to hit more long irons over hybrids!)
Scotty Cameron 5.5M Putter
Midsize Tour Bag

Maybe when the summer dries everything up, I may look at a T-MB 2i as well, as used one in the fitting and flushed the bejaisus out of it

Merry bloody christmas!
		
Click to expand...


Potentially one of the best pick ups i have ever seen on here !  What a haul, although i bet your wallet is a few quid lighter !
Very merry Christmas and enjoy your new sticks


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Dec 5, 2018)

Taylormade Ardmore 2 for me ! Our lass has taken it away until christmas though


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I can't think why everyone keeps buying new clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Me neither! 
Just put the PXGs in the bag. Nowt wrong with the Cleveland's but damn, these new sticks are something. Now for it to stop raining long enough for the course to be playable. Wanna hitem!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			Me neither!
Just put the PXGs in the bag. Nowt wrong with the Cleveland's but damn, these new sticks are something. Now for it to stop raining long enough for the course to be playable. Wanna hitem!
		
Click to expand...

I've had my new irons for a week now and its pee'd down everytime I've been able to play, I'm going to try tomorrow but if i leave it any longer the clubs will be worn out before i get to use them in anger.ðŸ˜©


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've had my new irons for a week now and its pee'd down everytime I've been able to play, I'm going to try tomorrow but if i leave it any longer the clubs will be worn out before i get to use them in anger.ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

I have a time tomorrow but am not living in hope.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Dec 5, 2018)

I just bought a Cally Rogue driver. I've been playing the XR16. I'm actually using the same shaft as I was fitted for that eighteen months ago. So far I've picked up about 8 to 10 yards as best I can tell after five rounds. My son is thrilled too as he always gets my old clubs when I get new ones.


----------



## 6535 (Dec 6, 2018)

Made myself a Wishon 590 dih With an Aerotech Steelfibre 3w shaft in it. Rocket ain't the word, and I'm impressed with the Steelfibre shaft in it.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Dec 6, 2018)

6535 said:



			Made myself a Wishon 590 dih With an Aerotech Steelfibre 3w shaft in it. Rocket ain't the word, and I'm impressed with the Steelfibre shaft in it.
		
Click to expand...

I've never tried anything from Wishon, but I hear their equipment is great. Tell me more about the Aerotech Steelfiber shaft.


----------



## 6535 (Dec 6, 2018)

I've got the 575 blades and they are just as good as any blade out there. First time I've tried the Steelfibre, it's the hfs780 fairway wood shaft that's gone into a 2 driving iron, it has a slightly softer tip section that helps for a higher launch angle as I tend to have a lower ball flight with longer clubs. It's a solid stable shaft, and if I wasn't a Nippon lover I'd seriously get the Steelfibre. Mind you, been thinking of the Wishon Sterling SLCs as an experiment and if I do then I'll go with the Steelfibre.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

6535 said:



			I've got the 575 blades and they are just as good as any blade out there. First time I've tried the Steelfibre, it's the hfs780 fairway wood shaft that's gone into a 2 driving iron, it has a slightly softer tip section that helps for a higher launch angle as I tend to have a lower ball flight with longer clubs. It's a solid stable shaft, and if I wasn't a Nippon lover I'd seriously get the Steelfibre. Mind you, been thinking of the Wishon Sterling SLCs as an experiment and if I do then I'll go with the Steelfibre.
		
Click to expand...

my mate was thinking of the Aerotech shafts a while ago, but was put off by the cost if my memory serves me right, they were almost double the cost of what he went for in the end


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			my mate was thinking of the Aerotech shafts a while ago, but was put off by the cost if my memory serves me right, they were almost double the cost of what he went for in the end
		
Click to expand...

They are expensive but no upgrade cost from PXG! They weren't even an option from Mizuno or Ping. I've got the i95s and the feel and performance at the fitting were outstanding. Should have them on the course in about 75 minutes!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			They are expensive but no upgrade cost from PXG! They weren't even an option from Mizuno or Ping. I've got the i95s and the feel and performance at the fitting were outstanding. Should have them on the course in about 75 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno are crap now for upgrades very limited shafts available, next time i change i might go to Scott Gourlay and see what the damage is  it was a private fitter my mate went to, I'd never heard of Aerotech TBH.


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm in love!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



			I'm in love!
		
Click to expand...

in that case we need pictures of the object of your desire


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 6, 2018)

Put i110 in a couple of wedges a while back, didn't like them, feel was dead, struggled to "feel" the shaft at impact too. 

Tried a couple of Recoil shafts and the difference for me was night and day. Tinkering with shafts like that is hit & miss, always better getting fit.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

A G25 hybrid from a kind forum user at a very reasonable price. Current Adams one is a bit slicey, thought I'd try out a Ping since I got a Ping driver and loved it. Should arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			in that case we need pictures of the object of your desire

Click to expand...




4 iron. Hello gorgeous!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Managed to get HID to buy these for me as a Chrimbo present https://visioputting.com/the-new-putting-gate-pack/


----------



## 6535 (Dec 7, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			my mate was thinking of the Aerotech shafts a while ago, but was put off by the cost if my memory serves me right, they were almost double the cost of what he went for in the end
		
Click to expand...

They're expensive due to their construction, between Â£45-50 per shaft either in .355 or .370. I had a player who wanted the Sterlings and Steelfibres when he saw them, he was soon put off after I told him the shafts alone were over half his budget.


----------



## ADB (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Managed to get HID to buy these for me as a Chrimbo present https://visioputting.com/the-new-putting-gate-pack/

Click to expand...

Â£45! Surely a couple of tees would do the same job?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2018)

Mr Hip said:



View attachment 26070

4 iron. Hello gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

sorry dear boy, but those are Fugley


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 7, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			sorry dear boy, but those are Fugley

Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2018)

Mr Hip said:









Click to expand...

i'll let you off this once, but only because you posted some Bo


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2018)

60 more golf balls. 

Vice had a free print promo going again. So got em for Xmas courtesy of my girls.


----------



## 6535 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bought 3 cheap driver shafts to finish off making my own speedticks


----------



## skvl (Dec 10, 2018)

A t-shirt that sums up my game  




https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07L8TC837


----------



## hacker_al (Dec 11, 2018)

Galvin Green waterproof hat and some golf books.  Can't have them until Christmas and I have to looked surprised


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2018)

A Trivial Pursuit game from a guy in a car park....only cost a tenner


----------



## Bobby19 (Dec 11, 2018)

Just bought my first ever golf bag trying to put together bits & bobs as I go.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2018)

County Golf strikes my wallet again. Bought a pair of Adidas Climastorm waterproof trousers, an Adidas Heathered waterproof jacket for me and bought my dad a Ping Merino Wool jumper for Christmas and with the deals they have on its cost me Â£74 all in with delivery
Now to see what else I can get as pre Christmas bargains


----------



## Bobby19 (Dec 11, 2018)

Out of curiosity do most brands try to introduce their latest equipment in the early parts of the new year ? Looking to slowly put stuff together but just wondering will there be plenty of discounts for equipment & clothing in the new year with everyone trying to get rid of last years gear ?


----------



## User2021 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bobby19 said:



			Out of curiosity do most brands try to introduce their latest equipment in the early parts of the new year ? Looking to slowly put stuff together but just wondering will there be plenty of discounts for equipment & clothing in the new year with everyone trying to get rid of last years gear ?
		
Click to expand...

PGA show is end of Jan in the States.

Callaway, TM etc tend to show products then and release a few weeks later.

Some things trickle out earlier.

Look at the price of TM M3 and M4 woods and drivers - most online places now discounting because 1/2 M5 and M6 will launch.
Callaway launch Epic Flash the same time

etc etc


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Another rain proof jacket. I continue my quest to find a jacket I can swing in. I think I have at least 7 so far.

If only I had a dog to walk.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Another rain proof jacket. I continue my quest to find a jacket I can swing in. I think I have at least 7 so far.

If only I had a dog to walk.
		
Click to expand...

Stick a lead on the cat - I'm sure it won't mind


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Stick a lead on the cat - I'm sure it won't mind

Click to expand...

He only has 3 legs. I would end up walking in circles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			PGA show is end of Jan in the States.

Callaway, TM etc tend to show products then and release a few weeks later.

Some things trickle out earlier.

Look at the price of TM M3 and M4 woods and drivers - most online places now discounting because 1/2 M5 and M6 will launch.
Callaway launch Epic Flash the same time

etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Does it also depend on product cycles? Ping, Titleist etc tend to stick to very set gaps bwtween releases. TM, Callaway etc not so much so imo. A lot of the products will cranck up towards the Masters and then after the season starts it seems to come thick and fast


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2018)

Yep so open wallet again, doing my best David Dickinson and bargain hunting, just bought a Bushnell Phantom GPS from Snainton rrp Â£99, however they're doing the Ruder Cup limited edition cased ones for Â£79, figured why not at that price can then ask Santa for some vouchers towards a Laser range finder to complete the set


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 12, 2018)

Brand new Galvin Green Limited edition number 202 of 399 Dustin 1/4 zip 

Â£50   Highly recommend following Clithero Golf Club on Facebook - some great bargains


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2018)

Got a pair of these Sunderland winter trousers on ebay for a little bit cheaper than RRP. They turned up today and look very good at first try, comfortable and warm. Whilst not specified as slim fit, they seem quite slim fitting (not tapered). Looking forward to trying them in the cold at the weekend. 

https://www.glenmuir.com/catalogue/mens-thermal-winter-golf-trousers


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 13, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Got a pair of these Sunderland winter trousers on ebay for a little bit cheaper than RRP. They turned up today and look very good at first try, comfortable and warm. Whilst not specified as slim fit, they seem quite slim fitting (not tapered). Looking forward to trying them in the cold at the weekend.

https://www.glenmuir.com/catalogue/mens-thermal-winter-golf-trousers

Click to expand...

I have had a pair for over 12 months so this is their second season. 

Wouldn't think of wearing anything else at this time of the year.  Mind you if it gets below 5C then I tend to not go out!


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 14, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			I had the fitting on Monday night, and today I decided to go ahead with the purchase:

TS3 Driver (8.5*, Evenflow White Shaft)
TS3 3 wood (15*, Evenflow White shaft)
TS3 5 wood (18*, Evenflow White Shaft)
818 H1 Hybrid (21*, Evenflow Blue Shaft)
5-PW - CB irons (Project X LZ 6.0) - I ordered 4 - PW so I can use the 4 iron when more comfortable with it.  Titleist fitter recommended it with my launch conditions to hit more long irons over hybrids!)
Scotty Cameron 5.5M Putter
Midsize Tour Bag

Maybe when the summer dries everything up, I may look at a T-MB 2i as well, as used one in the fitting and flushed the bejaisus out of it

Merry bloody christmas!
		
Click to expand...


Well, the wait is over, and the goodies were delivered


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2018)

Early Christmas present.

Skycaddie sx500


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2018)

I bought a 917 fairway a couple of months back and hit is rerally well... so when a new 917 driver was on EBay last night and not heavily watched I could not resist an impulse buy at Â£155.. oops, anyone want an M2?   Well, will have to test to compare but it was too cheap to leave!

Got my eye on a Mid-size Tour bag now...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

IanM said:



			I bought a 917 fairway a couple of months back and hit is rerally well... so when a new 917 driver was on EBay last night and not heavily watched I could not resist an impulse buy at Â£155.. oops, anyone want an M2?   Well, will have to test to compare but it was too cheap to leave!

Got my eye on a Mid-size Tour bag now...
		
Click to expand...

I hope you too the 10% discount last night. 

It was expensive for me, new cart bag, spider putter and summer shoes. Very nearly bought an m4 for Â£180 too......


----------



## mister v (Dec 17, 2018)

Friday night whilst slightly under the influence i bought taylormade M4 12 deg driver, ex demo club for Â£155 delivered! im hoping its one of my better beer goggle buys


----------



## dronfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Pair of Footjoy Dryjoys Tour for winter use at the club i have just joined.

Not had a pair of Dryjoys for a few years (other than the casual version).

Rich


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Dec 17, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Well, the wait is over, and the goodies were delivered

View attachment 26104

Click to expand...

This set up just looks unbelievable ! And i love the No Laying Up towel! Need to pick me up one of them some time soon


----------



## User2021 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Early Christmas present.

Skycaddie sx500
		
Click to expand...

Did Dan help one out of the shop?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2018)

A set of Ping G25 irons. I love the hybrid and 3 wood and I've fancied changing my irons for a little while now. I got them for a good price so very happy.

They are currently set to yellow dot so I'll have to look at that and maybe get them altered. Hopefully coming on Monday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

Saw these earlier and fancied them https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/872931/Ping_S55.html but not sure red dot is going to be any good as I currently use blue and was green prior to that. Shame as they look alright and a good price. Still tempted but may sleep on it


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 19, 2018)

UST Mamiya Attas 3 shaft.

Nice wee bargain, I love how UST shafts perform so hopefully this is just as good.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Dec 19, 2018)

Got a pair of these from the outlet for Â£32 !!! Nike Lunar Control Vapour. Been after a pair for a while so chuffed to bits at that price. Considered them at Â£64 a few weeks back and glad I slept on them now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw these earlier and fancied them https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/872931/Ping_S55.html but not sure red dot is going to be any good as I currently use blue and was green prior to that. Shame as they look alright and a good price. Still tempted but may sleep on it
		
Click to expand...

Can you not get the loft / lie altered? I thought that was possible with Pings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not get the loft / lie altered? I thought that was possible with Pings.
		
Click to expand...

You can. Tempted to get them and try them/adjust lie if necessary. Should get a decent resell price on ebay if I don't like them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You can. Tempted to get them and try them/adjust lie if necessary. Should get a decent resell price on ebay if I don't like them
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thinking with the set I have just bought. Get them altered to suit, it they don't work I will get my money back, seller did a bad job (good man )


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 20, 2018)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Got a pair of these from the outlet for Â£32 !!! Nike Lunar Control Vapour. Been after a pair for a while so chuffed to bits at that price. Considered them at Â£64 a few weeks back and glad I slept on them now 
	View attachment 26179

Click to expand...

Where is this outlet?


----------



## hairball_89 (Dec 20, 2018)

Was just browsing eBay and the 4i matching my 5-pw set of HTX type R irons was on, made an offer and was accepted immediately. Nice little christmas present to myself as I've been contemplating one for a while, but not seen anything that i fancied enough.


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 20, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			Was just browsing eBay and the 4i matching my 5-pw set of HTX type R irons was on, made an offer and was accepted immediately. Nice little christmas present to myself as I've been contemplating one for a while, but not seen anything that i fancied enough.
		
Click to expand...

Saw these in AG for Â£100 brand new 4-pw. So tempted even though I like my irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Exactly my thinking with the set I have just bought. Get them altered to suit, it they don't work I will get my money back, seller did a bad job (good man )
		
Click to expand...

Decided to hold fire. A bad dose of the shanks at the range have curbed my enthusiasm. Very rusty after one rusty round in two weeks. Forgotten how to take it away. Put a towel down and made sure I didn't hit it on the way back and avoid it coming through. Finally found the sweetspot but confidence shot


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decided to hold fire. A bad dose of the shanks at the range have curbed my enthusiasm. Very rusty after one rusty round in two weeks. Forgotten how to take it away. Put a towel down and made sure I didn't hit it on the way back and avoid it coming through. Finally found the sweetspot but confidence shot
		
Click to expand...

I suggest bowls Sir.

If after two weeks you are struggling with "the takeaway" you need to question your ability to improve.


----------



## Andy (Dec 20, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I suggest bowls Sir.

If after two weeks you are struggling with "the takeaway" you need to question your ability to improve.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 20, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I suggest bowls Sir.

If after two weeks you are struggling with "the takeaway" you need to question your ability to improve.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, takeaways are my achilles heel.

If I could cut down would be a few chins lighter


----------



## 6535 (Dec 21, 2018)

Got Some KBS black wedge shafts for someone who wants his SM6s overhauling and the lofts and lies cranking up a little. Also set of TM 790s needing new shafts in the new year DG X100 and Mizuno MP25s needing new grips and loft and lies sorting out.


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 21, 2018)

Fighting the urge to not buy this on the mouth of Xmas, but itâ€™s so nice and have been looking a waterproof lightweight cart bag as my Motocaddy pro series is a bit past it, but like all golf equipment bags have become so expensive, may have to wait til the new year


----------



## Lump (Dec 21, 2018)

TS2 driver and TS3 fairway ordered. Both with X-Stiff Evenflow T1100. 
Driver is a bomb hitter. Dropped my spin from low 3k to sub 2k, launch up, ball speed up. Was 5mph quicker with the TS3 but ball speed was only 1mph quicker. Shows how hot the TS2 head is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

I should never have looked at Golfbidder. Started hitting the ball better tonight so still coveting the Pings but also saw a couple of sets of Titleist AD2's I like the look of


----------



## shortgame (Dec 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not get the loft / lie altered? I thought that was possible with Pings.
		
Click to expand...

Â£30 I'm told to get it doneat the ping factory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Â£30 I'm told to get it doneat the ping factory
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not a lot to get it done. Not sure if that includes P&P but might go via my club pro (on the premise I pull the trigger) and let him send them off for me


----------



## shortgame (Dec 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely not a lot to get it done. Not sure if that includes P&P but might go via my club pro (on the premise I pull the trigger) and let him send them off for me
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i think so.  Going to get my new  (nearly new!) ones ent off in the new yea via Pro Shop


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely not a lot to get it done. Not sure if that includes P&P but might go via my club pro (on the premise I pull the trigger) and let him send them off for me
		
Click to expand...

That price is to cover carriage two ways, they don't technically charge to do the work. The best thing about getting Ping to do the alterations is that it alters the history of the clubs too and Ping record this against the serial number.


----------



## FAB90 (Dec 22, 2018)

New cobra f8 golf bag on sale at American golf


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Just picked up a Blue Cobra F6 driver courtesy of AG for Â£52. Its got a 43.5 inch shaft so suits my desire to try a slightly shorter shaft and at that price will fit in nicely and could be a pre cursor to a custom fit for an F9 next summer


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 26, 2018)

Titleist 917F 3w for Â£99 from  AG.

Supposedly ex-demo but the head actually still in the sealed cellophane. 

At that price for a brand new club it would be rude not to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

First trip to Silvermere. A little disappointed in the shoe sale and lack of decent shoes in my size so took a rain check on those. HID has agreed to the myjoys but I'm going to have a natter with the club pro first. Got a nice lined jumper, some FJ trousers and a sleeve of the new Wilson balls to try. Had to walk away from the putters as I nearly talked myself into a new Ping or a new Scotty. Place was packed. Played this morning and hit it OK so still looking at those Pings on Golfbifdder


----------



## Paulsearle1405 (Dec 26, 2018)

Got a cobra F8 5 wood from silvermere this morning. Perfect condition ex demo for Â£75. Going back tomorrow for a new 4 hybrid


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Back to Silvermere. Tried so many pairs of 8 and 8.5 shoes on but couldn't find anything that felt "right" on so left it. Bought a couple of windproof tops with 40% off and was about to walk away pleased at my self restraint. Wandered towards the putters and before I knew it had this in my hands https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...YZwi5TcHt7Mqo29lPC9XWWUjTEZ3be2caAhVhEALw_wcB

It was priced at Â£129 (down from an RRP of Â£179) but managed to haggle an extra Â£10 off. Even took it out to their artificial green and tried it and the bloody thing couldn't miss. I even paid for my tops, took HID for lunch and to give me time to mull it over. Tried it again and bought it. In my defence, I had an original version of this with the metal face insert) and loved it until the face fell off and Odyssey wouldn't replace it. Giving it a maiden voyage in the roll up tomorrow


----------



## shortgame (Dec 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back to Silvermere. Tried so many pairs of 8 and 8.5 shoes on but couldn't find anything that felt "right" on so left it. Bought a couple of windproof tops with 40% off and was about to walk away pleased at my self restraint. Wandered towards the putters and before I knew it had this in my hands https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...YZwi5TcHt7Mqo29lPC9XWWUjTEZ3be2caAhVhEALw_wcB

It was priced at Â£129 (down from an RRP of Â£179) but managed to haggle an extra Â£10 off. Even took it out to their artificial green and tried it and the bloody thing couldn't miss. I even paid for my tops, took HID for lunch and to give me time to mull it over. Tried it again and bought it. In my defence, I had an original version of this with the metal face insert) and loved it until the face fell off and Odyssey wouldn't replace it. Giving it a maiden voyage in the roll up tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Sweet. Great dealðŸ‘ I wish you many happy years together ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2018)

Golf lesson.

Covered a lot of ground in an hour but really easy to understand. Found some simple ways to eradicate some long term flaws. 

One of my swings towards end of lesson was a phenomenal improvement.

Money well spent, if I do my bit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Golf lesson.

Covered a lot of ground in an hour but really easy to understand. Found some simple ways to eradicate some long term flaws.

One of my swings towards end of lesson was a phenomenal improvement.

Money well spent, if I do my bit 

Click to expand...

Top man. What were the main flaws and how did he fix them?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 28, 2018)

A brand new m4 driver courtesy of ebay having 15% off

Â£161 all in. Ooops


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 28, 2018)

Box of Trusoft's


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

A TM 2017 M2 4 Hybrid from the AG sale at Trafford Centre. Think it's supposed to be ex demo as no headcover, but looks and feels brand new so for Â£50 it's a bargain.

And ordered a Â£9 headcover off eBay for it!


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			A TM 2017 M2 4 Hybrid from the AG sale at Trafford Centre. Think it's supposed to be ex demo as no headcover, but looks and feels brand new so for Â£50 it's a bargain.

And ordered a Â£9 headcover off eBay for it!
		
Click to expand...

Loads of great deals in there. Hard to walk past!!


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Top man. What were the main flaws and how did he fix them?
		
Click to expand...

Too many to mention!!


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Loads of great deals in there. Hard to walk past!!
		
Click to expand...

I went with the intention of buying a 4 Hybrid I had asked for money at Xmas to buy luckily! I was very tempted by a D300 3 wood for 49 as well though! Even though my current RBZ stage 2 is great for me.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			I went with the intention of buying a 4 Hybrid I had asked for money at Xmas to buy luckily! I was very tempted by a D300 3 wood for 49 as well though! Even though my current RBZ stage 2 is great for me.
		
Click to expand...

That RBZ Stage 2 is a belter.

Loads on here got rid and regretted!


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			That RBZ Stage 2 is a belter.

Loads on here got rid and regretted!
		
Click to expand...

Got the stage 2 3 wood and 3 hybrid for Â£68 combined in the AG bargain bin so definitely no complaints from me!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2018)

New flask, old one died after 12 years ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2018)

Not me but my mate spent Â£300 on a Rogue draw driver on the way to the course this morning (he had fitted for it the other day) and promptly hit some bomber drives better than I've ever seen him hit before. Impressive!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Having successfully road tested the new putter this morning I decided to return to the scene of the crime. I was desperate for some new shoes but sadly anything other than FJ's simply didn't feel comfy so I was forced to wander inside and purchase an FJ mid-layer top, a Ping polo shirt and a FJ version. Both shirts were marked with 40% off and I used my loyalty points to take an extra Â£10 off. I@m officially done from there now. HID not overly impressed


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 29, 2018)

2 pairs of UA trousers and a Nike belt. Try as I might, I am unable to find anything that is comfy like the UA troos


----------



## FAB90 (Dec 29, 2018)

Pair of adidas waterproof trousers and adidas cap


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2018)

Prolaunch red regular shaft with a tip for TM, and an undersized grip

Hoping to bring the flight of my drives down a bit


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

As well as the shoes mentioned in another post I bought a Titleist Staydry trolley bag on Friday.  Seems like a really good deal at Â£149.  For the first time ever in my golfing life I will have two bags.  The new one will be for wetter days and when I am feeling lazy. It has loads more space and I always feel wetter when carrying in the rain, shoulder straps compressing my jacket. 
I need to return my carry bag, also a Titleist stay dry as the hook for the towel fell off then one of the zips packed in, only a few months old so needs repaired/ replaced, by Titleist of course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

A much quieter day. A couple of pairs of FJ socks and a new Ping towel


----------



## Midnight (Dec 30, 2018)

M4 H/L 3 wood for the extortionate price of Â£43.75 p of the bay. ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Dogma (Dec 30, 2018)

Midnight said:



			M4 H/L 3 wood for the extortionate price of Â£43.75 p of the bay. ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Bargain!


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2018)

Midnight said:



			M4 H/L 3 wood for the extortionate price of Â£43.75 p of the bay. ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I have got one Guy. Just be careful with the HL that you don't hit it up your own nose.


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 31, 2018)

Just bought 5 books on golf course architecture, to add to my collection.


----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2018)

Low mileage 2016 C1


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2018)

Bought a as new Scotty del mar Â£50 left handed
And a Scotty select California 1.5 for Â£55 r/h
Should be able to get a nice profit.


----------



## chimpo1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Just pulled the trigger on an Arccos 360 for Â£190. See if I can use the stats to take a couple of shots off my handicap.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 31, 2018)

Quite a bit of Galvin Green at 50% off in the sale at Silvermere


----------



## C&R (Jan 1, 2019)

Skycaddie sx500


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 1, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			Just pulled the trigger on an Arccos 360 for Â£190. See if I can use the stats to take a couple of shots off my handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a new purchase as Iâ€™ve been looking for deals but canâ€™t seem to find any?


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 1, 2019)

A new purchase, they are having more stock in on 3rd Jan. Use code SALE10 to get a tenner off. I tried using SALE 20 as advertised but it was invalid.
Iâ€™m excited for it to arrive.
https://www.golfonline.co.uk/arccos-golf-performance-tracking


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			Just pulled the trigger on an Arccos 360 for Â£190. See if I can use the stats to take a couple of shots off my handicap.
		
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed, I've had mine a few weeks and live it, get really engrossed in the stats and highlights what you need to improve. Make sure to utilise the dashboard option on their website breaks down even further the stats the Arccos caddy uploads via the app


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You won't be disappointed, I've had mine a few weeks and live it, get really engrossed in the stats and highlights what you need to improve. Make sure to utilise the dashboard option on their website breaks down even further the stats the Arccos caddy uploads via the app
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I enjoy looking at the stats and have previously tried inputting them myself but itâ€™s so time consuming and often the data isnâ€™t completely accurate so I stop doing it. This seems to be easy to use and data rich. Iâ€™m going to become even more of a golf nerd!


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 2, 2019)

Iâ€™m torn between 360 or holding out for Gamegolf Pro.... not sure. If Arccos release a device (which is rumoured) will it work with the 360 sensors...


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			Cheers, I enjoy looking at the stats and have previously tried inputting them myself but itâ€™s so time consuming and often the data isnâ€™t completely accurate so I stop doing it. This seems to be easy to use and data rich. Iâ€™m going to become even more of a golf nerd! 

Click to expand...

It's made me the complete golf nerd was sitting in bed last night looking at stay break downs to put in to place today... Keeps it interesting though xxxxxx


----------



## cs1986 (Jan 2, 2019)

Picked myself up a Ted Baker Golf polo shirt for Â£32 reduced from Â£79. 
Also got myself some Dwyers & Co golf trousers off Amazon. Never tried them before so will see what they are like but only cost Â£30 and I was in desperate need of a new pair!

My golf wardrobe has now progressed from a Puma polo and some 8 year old golf trousers from Sports Direct


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You won't be disappointed, I've had mine a few weeks and live it, get really engrossed in the stats and highlights what you need to improve. Make sure to utilise the dashboard option on their website breaks down even further the stats the Arccos caddy uploads via the app
		
Click to expand...

I never knew about the web portal

Cheers for the heads up pal


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			I never knew about the web portal

Cheers for the heads up pal
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome,. The online dashboard shows so much more that you can delve into


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 2, 2019)

Not bought anything golf related all Xmas..... Some PayPal money burnt a hole ðŸ˜‚


----------



## larmen (Jan 2, 2019)

A lovely steel blue Ping winter top from the Sale in Silvermere.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sales purchases landed today.

UA tapered Chino, nice fit. Not drainpipe but not too baggy.

Peak performance Hybrid. QWERTY looks well down with it in his UA one so I thought I'd get with the times & try look the part too ðŸ‘


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2019)

Bought a Nike AeroReact polo for Â£25 when they had their online Black Friday sale.

Went into Nike Outlet at Royal Quays today, and they had the same top for Â£14. So I bought myself another one


----------



## Wilson (Jan 5, 2019)

Some FJ Countourâ€™s, in the sale at a local shop - only cost me Â£15 after I used vouchers I got for Birthday & Christmas - would have cost me Â£0 had I found another voucher I had before I went, oh well, thatâ€™s Â£30 towards the driving iron I was looking at whilst I was in there.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 5, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Not bought anything golf related all Xmas..... Some PayPal money burnt a hole ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

What is it Karl, pic doesn't load well for me! A shiny putter?


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 5, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			What is it Karl, pic doesn't load well for me! A shiny putter?
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno bettinardo bb39.... got it for a steal! Was good enough to take our kid down today ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 5, 2019)

A Titleist 915D3 for a steal. Now trying to find an orange graphite designs X Stiff 3 wood shaft to put in it. Crank it down low and launch it high ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 5, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Mizuno bettinardo bb39.... got it for a steal! Was good enough to take our kid down today ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nice.

He's not mentioned the takedown for some reason.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 5, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			A Titleist 915D3 for a steal. Now trying to find an orange graphite designs X Stiff 3 wood shaft to put in it. Crank it down low and launch it high ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is 'X stiff' code for 'girly regular' Wolf Man?


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 5, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Nice.

He's not mentioned the takedown for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

TBF it was a pairs match and my partner played well.... still birdied the last for the win though ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 5, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			A Titleist 915D3 for a steal. Now trying to find an orange graphite designs X Stiff 3 wood shaft to put in it. Crank it down low and launch it high ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Titleist fanboy ðŸ‘
Not surprised how you hit those CBâ€™s at Wallasey... good luck finding the shaft.... ðŸ‘


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 5, 2019)

A large wall clock, commissioned someone to build a bespoke coffee table and thankfully enough money left over for me to get my new wedge. 

Ping Glide 2.0 50 degree/12 degree bounce. At least I got something!


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 5, 2019)

New golf pride mcc plus 4 grips for my irons and some grip tape.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Visio putting mat


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

3 massive pieces of Aberdeen Angus flat iron steak. Beautiful.


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			A large wall clock, commissioned someone to build a bespoke coffee table and thankfully enough money left over for me to get my new wedge. 

Ping Glide 2.0 50 degree/12 degree bounce. At least I got something!
		
Click to expand...

You know where you are in the pecking order ðŸ˜


----------



## dronfield (Jan 8, 2019)

Just bought a pair of Puma Titan Tour Ignite shoes Â£80 Clubhouse Golf - looking forward to testing them on sat. Leather, 2 year waterproof gtee, lightweight and feel pretty robust with good traction.
Hopefully will be a good winter shoe.

Rich


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2019)

A pair of brown  bio m shoes from fairways Â£50


----------



## LGC2019 (Jan 9, 2019)

I've just bought a Leupold GX-4i3 rangefinder.  I've never previously owned a rangefinder only a GPS watch.  Looking forward to trying it out at this Saturday!


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 9, 2019)

Oakley gilet on ebay. Been looking for some for a while for when you need that extra layer.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 9, 2019)

4 Dozen Srixon Z Star XV's and I won a Scotty Custom Shop Laguna 2 Putter on eBay oh and received in the post just my Puttout Pressure Putt Trainer to go along with my Puttout Mat.

If of any interest to anybody my local Golf Shop has the Z Star XV's for sale cheaper than anywhere else I can find.

https://golfsupport.com/golf-balls/premium-golf-balls/srixon-z-star-xv-golf-balls

Â£24.97 a dozen, American Golf have them on offer too but at Â£29.99, great value for a good ball up there with the Pro V1x in my opinion.


----------



## Curls (Jan 9, 2019)

Sold my mizzys, funding...

An Adams CB3 4 iron to go with my CB2s, they may be old school but man they are lovely irons. I'm still tempted to go for a Mizuno fitting but funds won't allow that for some time, so these are more than ample replacements.

A stiff Tensei Blue shaft for my 3W replacing the Regular, the equivalent driver shaft is a revelation. If that works I'll be replacing my 3 hybrid shaft meaning the shift to from R to S will be complete and let the games commence.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

Well I didn't buy today but I've just acquired a Wilson FG Tour F5 adjustable 3 wood that I can dial into 13-17 degrees, been after something like this since I started playing again, as wanted something I can tweak lofts on for a go to club off the tee. 

My dad new this so went and nabbed a brand new bargain from AG in Maidstone so I can try it out and best part is he doesn't want the money for it, and got himself a new Callaway 3 wood in the sale to. Win, Win in the wolf household.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 9, 2019)

Last week mate bought a Callaway X2 Hot Driver on Fleabay as he has the matching 3-wood that he hits miles. His theory was the Driver would carry 500 yards + but oddly enough it didn't go any batter than his existing Driver. 

I offered to take it off his hands for Â£60 - okay it's 4 years old but is in immaculate nick without even a smidge of bag-rub on the shaft as is so often the case with 2nd hand drivers etc. Anyway thing is I'm hitting it really well and is now in my bag in place of my Big Bertha Fusion. Noticeably improved distance overall so am well chuffed. 

Only goes to show that the latest is not necessarily the best simply because it's the latest - as I have hit Rogues and Epics and other up-to-date models from all the usual suspects that simply don't suit me for whatever reason and don't go as far or fly as well. 

The only thing I've hit better is the Ping G400 but at the price I don't fancy splashing Â£350.00. Come on Ping bring out something new..


----------



## Coffey (Jan 9, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Last week mate bought a Callaway X2 Hot Driver on Fleabay as he has the matching 3-wood that he hits miles. His theory was the Driver would carry 500 yards + but oddly enough it didn't go any batter than his existing Driver.

I offered to take it off his hands for Â£60 - okay it's 4 years old but is in immaculate nick without even a smidge of bag-rub on the shaft as is so often the case with 2nd hand drivers etc. Anyway thing is I'm hitting it really well and is now in my bag in place of my Big Bertha Fusion. Noticeably improved distance overall so am well chuffed.

Only goes to show that the latest is not necessarily the best simply because it's the latest - as I have hit Rogues and Epics and other up-to-date models from all the usual suspects that simply don't suit me for whatever reason and don't go as far or fly as well.

The only thing I've hit better is the Ping G400 but at the price I don't fancy splashing Â£350.00. Come on Ping bring out something new.. 

Click to expand...

New Ping driver to be released very soon!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 9, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Last week mate bought a Callaway X2 Hot Driver on Fleabay as he has the matching 3-wood that he hits miles. His theory was the Driver would carry 500 yards + but oddly enough it didn't go any batter than his existing Driver.

I offered to take it off his hands for Â£60 - okay it's 4 years old but is in immaculate nick without even a smidge of bag-rub on the shaft as is so often the case with 2nd hand drivers etc. Anyway thing is I'm hitting it really well and is now in my bag in place of my Big Bertha Fusion. Noticeably improved distance overall so am well chuffed.

Only goes to show that the latest is not necessarily the best simply because it's the latest - as I have hit Rogues and Epics and other up-to-date models from all the usual suspects that simply don't suit me for whatever reason and don't go as far or fly as well.

The only thing I've hit better is the Ping G400 but at the price I don't fancy splashing Â£350.00. Come on Ping bring out something new.. 

Click to expand...

Sounds like you've found a shaft that works for your swing.

Enjoy ðŸ‘


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 10, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Sounds like you've found a shaft that works for your swing.

Enjoy ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely seems so. It's an Aldila ATX 55 R (Blue). Just looked it up and individual shafts are something I've never checked out although have been fitted for both my most recent sets of irons - have never been for woods or a driver. Amazed at the prices as the Aldila appears to have cost northwards of $300 dollars when first released.  (shurely shome mishrtake?)

http://www.golfwrx.com/144415/review-aldila-tour-blue-and-tour-green-shafts/

Would have to agree with the review too - the blue shaft is certainly giving me a higher ball flight than my Fusion which has a Mamiya Recoil ES 450 F3. In fact a much higher ball flight than any of my previous drivers.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Yes, definitely seems so. It's an Aldila ATX 55 R (Blue). Just looked it up and individual shafts are something I've never checked out although have been fitted for both my most recent sets of irons - have never been for woods or a driver. Amazed at the prices as the Aldila appears to have cost northwards of $300 dollars when first released.  (shurely shome mishrtake?)

http://www.golfwrx.com/144415/review-aldila-tour-blue-and-tour-green-shafts/

Would have to agree with the review too - the blue shaft is certainly giving me a higher ball flight than my Fusion which has a Mamiya Recoil ES 450 F3. In fact a much higher ball flight than any of my previous drivers.
		
Click to expand...

Aldila did a 'made for' version for the x2hot. Not premium spec but not any difference we'd notice at our level.

I had the tour green in a fairway. They're great shafts.

If you shop smart on eBay you can prob get a good Callaway fairway with same shaft for a good price ðŸ‘


----------



## azazel (Jan 10, 2019)

Sun Mountain H2N0 lite 14 way bag
Adidas Gore Tex jacket
Under Armour Gore Tex trousers
2 x Vokey SM7 limited edition wedges
Titleist 915 5 wood
Nike Lunar Control Vapor 2
Golf Buddy WT6 watch

The joys of an insurance payout arriving in the bank account!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 10, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Aldila did a 'made for' version for the x2hot. Not premium spec but not any difference we'd notice at our level.

I had the tour green in a fairway. They're great shafts.

If you shop smart on eBay you can prob get a good Callaway fairway with same shaft for a good price ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had it in a few clubs from drivers, woods and hybrids.

Based on nothing other than feel and watching the ball disapear over the horizon, Iâ€™d have to say itâ€™s my favourite shaft going.

I had the tour red in and Adams hybrid once too. Loved it.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Iâ€™ve had it in a few clubs from drivers, woods and hybrids.

Based on nothing other than feel and watching the ball disapear over the horizon, Iâ€™d have to say itâ€™s my favourite shaft going.

I had the tour red in and Adams hybrid once too. Loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Tour red!! Jebus. I've heard tales of your ss but filed them under mythical!

The Synergy is pretty decent as well to be fair. Not sure if they do a steel girder version thoughðŸ‘


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 12, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Tour red!! Jebus. I've heard tales of your ss but filed them under mythical!

The Synergy is pretty decent as well to be fair. Not sure if they do a steel girder version thoughðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I think the Red is softer than the green tbh mate. 

My SS is not what it was a few years back either tbh, although I still look like an epileptic lumberjack when I swing. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			I still look like an epileptic lumberjack when I swing. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

LOL. 

My swing is one only a mother would love, only @ geriatric speed ðŸ¤£


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 13, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			LOL.

My swing is one only a mother would love, only @ geriatric speed ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜

Iâ€™ve been thinking and the lumberjack analogy is wrong. 

My swing looks more like an Ian Curtis tribute act.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			ðŸ˜

Iâ€™ve been thinking and the lumberjack analogy is wrong. 

My swing looks more like an Ian Curtis tribute act.
		
Click to expand...

More like an Ian Dury tribute act I think


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 13, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			More like an Ian Dury tribute act I think
		
Click to expand...

Well the shoe fits, seeing as you are a block head.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Well the shoe fits, seeing as you are a block head.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, that's quite accurate. My head is like a huge block ðŸ‘


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 13, 2019)

Easter islandâ€™esque

Here. 

Iâ€™m playing at 12 now with QWERTY 

Grezza wimped out. 

Now seeing you are too hungover to bother replying to my txt message 

Want me to drop off the Raa?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Easter islandâ€™esque

Here. 

Iâ€™m playing at 12 now with QWERTY 

Grezza wimped out. 

Now seeing you are too hungover to bother replying to my txt message 

Want me to drop off the Raa?
		
Click to expand...

That would be lovely. 
I'm not too hungover by the way. I just have to wait for the better half to get back from whatever her latest fitness fad is so I can go and pick up my car from the Lion. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 13, 2019)

Just ordered a Scott Readman Concepts putter cover for the wand.

Will hopefully fit in nicely with my new driver, 3 wood and 5 wood covers


----------



## Lump (Jan 13, 2019)

A TS2 5 wood. They have improved the head shape so much over the 917 stuff. Couldnâ€™t resist.
Thatâ€™s TS2 Driver, TS3 3 wood and TS2 5 wood. Best woods ive ever tried/bought


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jan 14, 2019)

Footjoy LTS Trousers

Footjoy Base Layer

Footjoy Navy Zipper

and a new jacket for Poland in March, thats the Christmas money gone.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jan 15, 2019)

PaulyMcK said:



			Footjoy LTS Trousers

Footjoy Base Layer

Footjoy Navy Zipper

and a new jacket for Poland in March, thats the Christmas money gone. 

Click to expand...

Everything arrived yesterday, apart from I got sent the wrong FJ Zipper  Have to drive to store to exchange it


----------



## JT77 (Jan 15, 2019)

Picked up a Scotty Cameron and crown futura today, golf club managed to get me one from titleist, love the roll from it, and going to lift my new ts2 3 wood tomorrow, might try and get 9 in if possible ðŸ˜€


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2019)

Just ordered a Big Max trolley for Â£109 with umbrella holder thrown in, from Clubhouse Golf. 

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...Plus-3-Wheel-Golf-Trolley-White.html#SID=5430

Sold my old one as it was a bit heavy and clunky, this one is over 1kg lighter, and looks like it folds a bit more neatly from the picture, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 18, 2019)

Under Armour insulated vest.
Despite priced at Â£79.99, got it for Â£52.99 after AG price mated Function 18. ðŸ˜„

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/clot...335589.html?dwvar_335589_variantimage=academy


----------



## pool888 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nike winter mitts, Â£12.78 seemed a good idea even though I'm a fair weather golfer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Nike winter mitts, Â£12.78 seemed a good idea even though I'm a fair weather golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Where from? Tempted at that price


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered a Big Max trolley for Â£109 with umbrella holder thrown in, from Clubhouse Golf.

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...Plus-3-Wheel-Golf-Trolley-White.html#SID=5430

Sold my old one as it was a bit heavy and clunky, this one is over 1kg lighter, and looks like it folds a bit more neatly from the picture, so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

They make very good kit.

I had a bag previously which was excellent, only changed it as I got the Motocaddy one which locks into my trolley.

Good choice I would say.


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh dear, we have recently bought a caravan out in Anglesey and i can't be bothered taking my clubs backwards and forwards so in the last couple of days
Ping G400 3 wood
Ping G400 19 degree hybrid, both used for 2 rounds only Â£250 delivered.
Titleist AP1 718 irons 5-pw plus 48 degree gap wedge Â£381-69 delivered, brand new in wrappers apart from 5/7 iron which have been tried in pro shop by customers.
Promisson  cart bag Â£65 Amazon
Now watching Odyssey white hot RX putter on e-bay


----------



## pool888 (Jan 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where from? Tempted at that price
		
Click to expand...

Directly from the Nike website with code GET20.

https://www.nike.com/gb/t/cold-weather-golf-mitts-vrJ6t4/GG0416-010?vst=golf+mitts


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bucket of balls
Pie of the day 
Pack of hand warmers


----------



## Bobby19 (Jan 19, 2019)

Callaway XR Irons


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Directly from the Nike website with code GET20.

https://www.nike.com/gb/t/cold-weather-golf-mitts-vrJ6t4/GG0416-010?vst=golf+mitts

Click to expand...

Cheers mate, just ordered a pair at the same price 

Just returned from AG Gosforth. Bought some Mizuno JPX balls, 15 for Â£20. Pretty darned good value and as not many seem to use Mizuno balls there should be no mix ups on the fairway.

Lots of good clothing bargains but I don't really need anything so I held off. If anyone is in the area and needs something then it's worth dropping in.


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 19, 2019)

I've been pondering a laser rangefinder for a while now - I'd quite like one for when I'm practicing to get proper distances as well as on course. Saw this one at Decathlon and have decided to take the plunge: No Brand Laser rangefinder with Slope . Looks very much like a de-branded Easygreen 1300, but significantly cheaper. Hope it will be a useful tool for me in addition to the Garmin S10 I currently use.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2019)

GreenJoys shoes, a plain black pair and a black and white pair, end of the line stock total Â£99 , 
 12 Calloway chrome soft white .


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 19, 2019)

After about 3 months trying to find my waterproof troos, I finally gave in and bought some new UA Goretex ones. Was belting down and freezing as we were waiting to tee off, couldn't face going out in a 'showerproof' pair and couldn't bail as was a 4 man team.

Not a purchase I wanted to make, hate spending $ on waterproofs as I try to avoid playing in the rain where possible.

They're bloody good though and a better price point than the old Gary Greens.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 20, 2019)

Decided to risk some Cutter and Buck shirts as they were quite cheap. Will just send them back if no good.

Eyeing up a Motocaddy Cube trolley too...so watch this space. Will then need to get rid of my M3 Pro trolley


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 20, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Decided to risk some Cutter and Buck shirts as they were quite cheap. Will just send them back if no good.

Eyeing up a Motocaddy Cube trolley too...so watch this space. Will then need to get rid of my M3 Pro trolley
		
Click to expand...

Quality of C+B is dreadful now.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Quality of C+B is dreadful now.
		
Click to expand...

At Â£15 a pop I imagine they arenâ€™t going to be much cop...but worth a go.

Can always return them


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 20, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			At Â£15 a pop I imagine they arenâ€™t going to be much cop...but worth a go.

Can always return them
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I can beat you today for "cheapness" I was in Lidl today and picked up a thermal base layer for Â£4!!!!!

At Â£4 if I thought sod it lets give it a try good for work and good for golf, lets see what the quality of it is like after a few washes. At that price it was worth a shot surely. Fit is ok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Quality of C+B is dreadful now.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I've some C&B jumpers bought last November from our pro and they are excellent. Worked a treat this morning


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really? I've some C&B jumpers bought last November from our pro and they are excellent. Worked a treat this morning
		
Click to expand...

Yip, I can only speak for the shirts I bought last year - dreadful quality, you could spit through them and they catch and pull like nobody's business. All three are "gardening" shirts now. Wouldn't buy again.


----------



## Curls (Jan 21, 2019)

This Bobby dazzler. I loved my 915 hybrid but this has the stiff Tensei shaft I needed and I couldnâ€™t resist the upgrade. Can winter just do one now please?


----------



## azazel (Jan 24, 2019)

Ordered a Titleist TS3 driver and 3 wood after a fitting last weekend. Now just got to find the patience to wait for them to arrive...


----------



## Curls (Jan 24, 2019)

azazel said:



			Ordered a Titleist TS3 driver and 3 wood after a fitting last weekend. Now just got to find the patience to wait for them to arrive...
		
Click to expand...

My TS3 driver fitting was a few days before AG went into temporary statis whilst they found a buyer. I had to wait 2 months. 

It was worth it. That club is an absolute beast


----------



## azazel (Jan 24, 2019)

Curls said:



			My TS3 driver fitting was a few days before AG went into temporary statis whilst they found a buyer. I had to wait 2 months. 

It was worth it. That club is an absolute beast 

Click to expand...

I certainly loved it at the fitting. Great shot shape and ball flight and distance seemed good despite it being cold and windy. Roll on next week!


----------



## Golf4Life (Jan 24, 2019)

Got my lakeballs today (TP5), wanted to give them a try so i ordered some in an acceptable quality. There was a flyer inside the package, does anyone know Pearlgolf? I will do a little research later what that is, maybe new? never heard of it


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jan 24, 2019)

PGA Golf Towel


----------



## ger147 (Jan 24, 2019)

Ping i210 Gap Wedge to complete my set of new irons.


----------



## Fabia999 (Jan 25, 2019)

Cleveland Launcher HB 5-PW. Graphite shaft, 0.5 inch longer. had one go at the range so far, beautiful.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 25, 2019)

I've always loved old school style scotties like the Napa and Studio 1, 2 and 3

Today I bought this a Studio Design 1:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotty-C...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


It will be going straight in to Chris Finch for a restoration job which will restult in this sort of transformation along with a new grip etc: (this is a previous job of his):

Just need to decide on the colour infill i want to go for unless I stick as it's originally intended.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I've always loved old school style scotties like the Napa and Studio 1, 2 and 3

Today I bought this a Studio Design 1:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotty-Cameron-Studio-Design-1/183642419160?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


It will be going straight in to Chris Finch for a restoration job which will restult in this sort of transformation along with a new grip etc: (this is a previous job of his):

Just need to decide on the colour infill i want to go for unless I stick as it's originally intended.


View attachment 26431

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a great transformation,how much would something like that cost


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 25, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Thatâ€™s a great transformation,how much would something like that cost
		
Click to expand...

His prices seem very fair to be honest.

I'm awaiting his quote so i'll update exactly when I know how much as i've sent him a few photos, however based on his prices around Â£100 for the polished black oxidised finish and new paint infill to the lettering. 

Which should leave me with something like this however i'm yet to decide on the paint infill whether I wish to stick with original as pictured or have a different theme.

This is also Chris Finch's work:

I will be selling the head cover and pitchfork repairer, then I;


----------



## Curls (Jan 25, 2019)

Tasty


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			His prices seem very fair to be honest.

I'm awaiting his quote so i'll update exactly when I know how much as i've sent him a few photos, however based on his prices around Â£100 for the polished black oxidised finish and new paint infill to the lettering.

Which should leave me with something like this however i'm yet to decide on the paint infill whether I wish to stick with original as pictured or have a different theme.

This is also Chris Finch's work:

I will be selling the head cover and pitchfork repairer, then I;

View attachment 26433

Click to expand...

leave it rusty... old school


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2019)

a new pair of shooting gloves, the removable finger on the old sealskin ones was titting me off. so bought some Deer stalker , deertech... Â£45, day light robbery


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			His prices seem very fair to be honest.

I'm awaiting his quote so i'll update exactly when I know how much as i've sent him a few photos, however based on his prices around Â£100 for the polished black oxidised finish and new paint infill to the lettering.

Which should leave me with something like this however i'm yet to decide on the paint infill whether I wish to stick with original as pictured or have a different theme.

This is also Chris Finch's work:

I will be selling the head cover and pitchfork repairer, then I;

View attachment 26433

Click to expand...

Chris did a putter for me, his work is phenomenal. Best in the business, although to be fair I haven't tried anyone else so I guess it's an unqualified sweeping general statement!!!

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## FAB90 (Jan 26, 2019)

Pair of Nike waterproof trousers and jacket and a under armour sleeveless wind shirt from AG clearance for Â£20


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 31, 2019)

Picked up a mint condition 19* and 21* Cleveland Black Hybrid set for Â£35 for the pair, a Nike Dri Fit thermal pullover and found out my faulty Taylormade Ardmore 2 is being replaced with the Copper 2019 model as they don't have any of the 2 in stock ! Result !


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2019)

Picked up a pair of Galvin Green Alf waterproof trousers for half price (Â£99) at the Celtic Manor 2010 pro shop.  If anyone is close by and looking, they have 4 or 5 pairs of "odd" sizes left (mostly XL or XXL waist with different lengths), you'll need to try them for size. Fortunately, they had  XL/ 33 which fit my standard 34/34 perfectly.


----------



## kevster84 (Jan 31, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Picked up a mint condition 19* and 21* Cleveland Black Hybrid set for Â£35 for the pair, a Nike Dri Fit thermal pullover and found out my faulty Taylormade Ardmore 2 is being replaced with the Copper 2019 model as they don't have any of the 2 in stock ! Result !
		
Click to expand...

Saw these had sold on FB marketplace, good buy!


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

A job lot of G/Fore gloves at a very good price


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh, and pre ordered a set of Callaway Apex 19 irons


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Oh, and pre ordered a set of Callaway Apex 19 irons
		
Click to expand...

Good looking irons, almost as nice as the APEX CF16 that I have


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 31, 2019)

kevster84 said:



			Saw these had sold on FB marketplace, good buy!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was very happy at that price ! Been after a hybrid for a while and managed to get 2 for an absolute bargain!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 31, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Oh, and pre ordered a set of Callaway Apex 19 irons
		
Click to expand...

Are you changing your bats again mate


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Are you changing your bats again mate
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s nearly as bad as Chrisd!


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

I bought a Greggs sausage roll and a coffee while waiting an hour at the station for a train.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Heâ€™s nearly as bad as Chrisd!
		
Click to expand...

I was waiting for confirmation before I passed comment unlike you who went for the jugular ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I was waiting for confirmation before I passed comment unlike you who went for the jugular ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

What are the likes of ChrisD and others going to do this weekend with courses shut because of the snow. I'm going to call Silvermere later and see what is happening with testing the new Ping clubs and may go down and see if there are any end of sale bargains to be had. Will have to stay away from Golfbidder while I'm down there as the temptation will be impossible to resist. 

Who else is planning to shop as they can't play?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			I bought a Greggs sausage roll and a coffee while waiting an hour at the station for a train.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a vegan one? ðŸ¤£


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Are you changing your bats again mate
		
Click to expand...

don't ask Chris and definitely don't tell the mrs.

Out on the course I just don't seem to get on with the Srixons


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Heâ€™s nearly as bad as Chrisd!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is that bad


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I was waiting for confirmation before I passed comment unlike you who went for the jugular ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Im wounded 

Today will be spent in the garage, then cleaning clubs before ebaying


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

I had almost decided to make Titleist DT Trusofts my main golf ball for this year, and it turns out Clubhouse are selling them at Â£32 for two boxes which is pretty good. Decision made!

They're also selling e6 Softs for Â£15 a box though for some reason. That's a bit of a late head turner.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Oh, and pre ordered a set of Callaway Apex 19 irons
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I may be in a similar position by 3pm...


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

DaveR said:



			Was it a vegan one? ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

wash your mouth out


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sadly, I may be in a similar position by 3pm...

Click to expand...

I think you will like them Ian

Hit a few things at an outside fitting - the Apex were lovely.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sadly, I may be in a similar position by 3pm...

Click to expand...

Fragger not waiting til the end of the year to settle up mate. Has he conceded after a month


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Fragger not waiting til the end of the year to settle up mate. Has he conceded after a month
		
Click to expand...

Pahahahahaha


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I think you will like them Ian

Hit a few things at an outside fitting - the Apex were lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had a swish with Pro and standard in AG the other day....
Cover me..I'm going in to the local fitter in an hour....
#prayforimurgswallet


----------



## adasko (Jan 31, 2019)

After yesterday fitting at the Belfry decided to order Taylormade P760 irons and M6 driver


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, I had a swish with Pro and standard in AG the other day....
Cover me..I'm going in to the local fitter in an hour....
#prayforimurgswallet
		
Click to expand...


wallet lighter Ian?


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, I had a swish with Pro and standard in AG the other day....
Cover me..I'm going in to the local fitter in an hour....
#prayforimurgswallet
		
Click to expand...

Chrisd will get jealous!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Chrisd will get jealous!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not buying new clubs this year ðŸ¤«


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm not buying new clubs this year ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you told mrs d?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Is that what you told mrs d?
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhh she'll hear you ðŸ¤«


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			wallet lighter Ian?
		
Click to expand...

Errmmmm.....
Yeah....it would seem so..


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Errmmmm.....
Yeah....it would seem so..

Click to expand...

You know it makes sense! 
At least youâ€™ve got an excuse if fragger beats you!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Errmmmm.....
Yeah....it would seem so..

Click to expand...


Tell all Ian


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Tell all Ian
		
Click to expand...

Apex CF19
5-pw
1Â° flat
Standard length
Lofts 2Â° weak
TT Elevate Tour shaft 118g
Tour velvet grip +1 layer

Fitting and gap test on delivery included in the price and I got 10% discount for being a really good guy!!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apex CF19
5-pw
1Â° flat
Standard length
Lofts 2Â° weak
TT Elevate Tour shaft 118g
Tour velvet grip +1 layer

Fitting and gap test on delivery included in the price and I got 10% discount for being a really good guy!!!!

Click to expand...

Very nice mate. Hope you do them justice. I take it your hourly rate has just increased ðŸ‘


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apex CF19
5-pw
1Â° flat
Standard length
Lofts 2Â° weak
TT Elevate Tour shaft 118g
Tour velvet grip +1 layer

Fitting and gap test on delivery included in the price and I got 10% discount for being a really good guy!!!!

Click to expand...


Very nice ! I'm extremely jealous! Let us know how you get on with them


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Very nice mate. Hope you do them justice. I take it your hourly rate has just increased ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

And the fitter called me a robot coz my 3 swings with the DNA analyser were exactly the same!!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apex CF19
5-pw
1Â° flat
Standard length
Lofts 2Â° weak
TT Elevate Tour shaft 118g
Tour velvet grip +1 layer

Fitting and gap test on delivery included in the price and I got 10% discount for being a really good guy!!!!

Click to expand...

Let's hope it performs


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apex CF19
5-pw
1Â° flat
Standard length
Lofts 2Â° weak
TT Elevate Tour shaft 118g
Tour velvet grip +1 layer

Fitting and gap test on delivery included in the price and I got 10% discount for being a really good guy!!!!

Click to expand...

Some words of advice - hold the thin rubber end

Iâ€™m talking about the clubs


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Let's hope it performs
		
Click to expand...

In my hands...?
How hard can it be?


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			And the fitter called me a robot coz my 3 swings with the DNA analyser were exactly the same!!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure after 5 or 6 swings his comment wouldâ€™ve changed


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

They don't call me the MetroGnome for nothing you know...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			In my hands...?
How hard can it be?
		
Click to expand...

According to some ................ no, I'll get an infraction ðŸ¤”


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm not buying new clubs this year ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Who you kidding?


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Apex CF19
5-pw
1Â° flat
Standard length
Lofts 2Â° weak
TT Elevate Tour shaft 118g
Tour velvet grip +1 layer

Fitting and gap test on delivery included in the price and I got 10% discount for being a really good guy!!!!

Click to expand...


Nice


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

Hope so....
Quietly confident..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2019)

ill report back on his "journey" with the new shinies


----------



## LGC2019 (Feb 1, 2019)

I took delivery of a Snell golf balls testing pack yesterday.  Looking forward to giving them a whirl tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hope so....
Quietly confident..
		
Click to expand...


How long were you quoted for delivery Ian?

Guys rang Callaway when I ordered and they said 5 to 10 days, so bit of luck by next weekend


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2019)

Similar Jon...
I wonder if my connections can speed things up a bit


----------



## User2021 (Feb 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Similar Jon...
I wonder if my connections can speed things up a bit

Click to expand...

I have had the call. So 5 to 10 days is in fact 3.
Chomping to go and collect them now, but no chance today


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2019)

Mmm...better clear some space for a gap test next week


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 1, 2019)

Adams dhy 30 degree to replace my 6 iron. 


NÃ¨ed some help in that area. Hope this club leads to more consistency. 

Off to the range later to test it.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 1, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Adams dhy 30 degree to replace my 6 iron.


NÃ¨ed some help in that area. Hope this club leads to more consistency.

Off to the range later to test it.
		
Click to expand...


Goodbye 6 iron.  Adams dhy is a weapon of a club.  So easy to hit.  Fade draw knock down. Simple. Solid. 


You can plug gaps in your Game with new toys.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 2, 2019)

A unicorn that she hites sparkly slime.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			A unicorn that she hites sparkly slime.
		
Click to expand...

Quick, let Rees-Mogg, Johnson and Farage know. They've been looking for that for a while now..........


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Picked up the Apex irons this morning as no golf due to the snow
		
Click to expand...

Pics or it hasn't happened!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2019)

So when did you order them Jon...?


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			lol

View attachment 26496
View attachment 26497
View attachment 26498

Click to expand...

Very nice mate.
Bet you're like a dog with 2 dicks


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			cheers James, just need the snow to go, so I can have a whack
		
Click to expand...


You must be the forum record holder for new clubs bought Jon. Hope you enjoy them ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			Very nice mate.
Bet you're like a dog with 2 dicks
		
Click to expand...

You had better edit that 2 to a zero when his wife finds outðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Just a set of these grips https://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatal...lvet-Super-Tack-Midsize-Golf-Grip.html#SID=34


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 2, 2019)

A 816 h1 off Tugs, itâ€™s a weapon in the right hands!!


Anyone know where they sell right hands. ..? ðŸ˜†


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A 816 h1 off Tugs, itâ€™s a weapon in the right hands!!


Anyone know where they sell right hands. ..? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Saudi Arabia mate. There's a Spanish looking one just come available.


----------



## chasf (Feb 2, 2019)

I had an expensive day. Bought the  cobra f9 driver 3w,5w,4 and 5 hybrid.
Only could play with them on the driving range, the driver feels fantastic and it's a bomber for me.


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2019)

A relatively cheap couple of days compared to some.

A set of irons, 3 to PW for Â£16

A putter for Â£15 delivered


----------



## Chrisb83 (Feb 2, 2019)

Just picked up a ping cadence ketsch putter off eBay. Hoping this might be the one!


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Pings and Srixons are on the bay Chris - couple of other golfing bits I don't need anymore, so fingers crossed todays outlay will soon be covered and she will be none the wiser.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, she knows whatâ€™s going on sheâ€™s just pretending


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I could never keep up with you
		
Click to expand...

But you've only been playing for 5 minutes Jon ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Dogma (Feb 3, 2019)

Custom fit set of P790â€™s.

5-AW. True Temper S300 shafts.

54 and 58 Hi-Toe wedges.

And Iâ€™m thinking about one of the new TM Spider putters


----------



## Curls (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A 816 h1 off Tugs, itâ€™s a weapon in the right hands!!


Anyone know where they sell right hands. ..? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™ll be one appearing in the for sale section soon. Just doesnâ€™t give me enough of a difference in flight to what I have so think Iâ€™ll move it on and get a driving iron


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			lol

View attachment 26496
View attachment 26497
View attachment 26498

Click to expand...

They look a lot nicer from the back there than most online pics I've seen.

Enjoy, look like beauties ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A 816 h1 off Tugs, itâ€™s a weapon in the right hands!!


Anyone know where they sell right hands. ..? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I've got loads of gear like that Dave.

Thinking of getting some hulk hands, see if they work??


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A 816 h1 off Tugs, itâ€™s a weapon in the right hands!!


Anyone know where they sell right hands. ..? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

You had a shot of it yet?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2019)

A brand new in the wrapper 917 f3 3 wood. 15 degree with rogue max shaft. 

Will see how long it lasts. Shifted a XR16 4 wood recently which was no longer than my Tmb 2 iron 

Need somthing to sit between driver and 2 iron. 

2 iron is just silly of the tee and the deck. Made it a pain to get my gapping right though.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2019)

Managed to pick up a G25 4 wood on eBay. Was watching one going for Â£99 buy now, but put in an offer of Â£70 and he accepted it quite quickly. So either I've been mugged off or got a bargain, but either way got the club I wanted!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Curls said:



			Thereâ€™ll be one appearing in the for sale section soon. Just doesnâ€™t give me enough of a difference in flight to what I have so think Iâ€™ll move it on and get a driving iron
		
Click to expand...

What loft mate? Mines the 19, cranked up to 21. So Iâ€™d be interested in the next loft up


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			You had a shot of it yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate went up to bootle late on when it was quiet, just whacking loads of balls. Hit some crackers with it ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Easy when thereâ€™s no pressure ðŸ˜†


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			What loft mate? Mines the 19, cranked up to 21. So Iâ€™d be interested in the next loft up
		
Click to expand...

If Curls canâ€™t help mate, Iâ€™ve got the next 2 up, 23 & 27, sitting in me garage.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If Curls canâ€™t help mate, Iâ€™ve got the next 2 up, 23 & 27, sitting in me garage.
		
Click to expand...


Tempting... ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Yeah mate went up to bootle late on when it was quiet, just whacking loads of balls. Hit some crackers with it ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Easy when thereâ€™s no pressure ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff. 

Itâ€™s a great hybrid. Just does not fit into my bag anymore. 

I once hit it from the back of the fairway bunker on the Brabazon 18th to about 5ft of the pin. 190 uphill. 

Itâ€™s a very versatile club. If not even attempt that with the majority of hybrids Iâ€™ve owned.


----------



## Curls (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			What loft mate? Mines the 19, cranked up to 21. So Iâ€™d be interested in the next loft up
		
Click to expand...

Sorry bud itâ€™s a 19, and even cranked down I canâ€™t keep the thing down! Great club Iâ€™m just looking for something different


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2019)

Just bought an Adams XTD ti Hybrid. 18 Degrees, stiff flex for Â£20.
It might replace my 5wood and 2 iron if I get on with it.
Almost bought a set of Miura cavity back irons but decided to put the money towards an awning for our caravan instead


----------



## Lump (Feb 3, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			A brand new in the wrapper 917 f3 3 wood. 15 degree with rogue max shaft.

Will see how long it lasts. Shifted a XR16 4 wood recently which was no longer than my Tmb 2 iron

Need somthing to sit between driver and 2 iron.

2 iron is just silly of the tee and the deck. Made it a pain to get my gapping right though.
		
Click to expand...

2 irons cause this issue full stop. 
I go Driver, 3 wood, 2 iron (18*) and then hybrid (19*). 
The 2 iron gets rotated out with the 4 iron weather depending. Going to drop the 2 iron completely and get a T-MB 4 iron. Thatâ€™ll gap loads better


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Miura 

Go back James and grab them
		
Click to expand...

If they were the blades Iâ€™d have been all over them like a tramp on a sandwich but I canâ€™t justify another set of irons when I wonâ€™t be playing that often and I love my mizunoâ€™s too much


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm finding it very hard not to order these... but then I think I could get me some nice Miura MB001's for the summer ahead.

Limited Edition Titleist 680 MB's re-released, probably to prevent Adam Scott having a Tommy Fleetwood moment.

https://golfsupport.com/golf-clubs/golf-steel-irons/titleist-forged-680-golf-irons


----------



## NM1 (Feb 4, 2019)

Two UA polo shirts


----------



## 6535 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just bought 3-PW of these. Iâ€™m a sucker for blades. Canâ€™t wait to put these together.


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2019)

6535 said:



			Just bought 3-PW of these. Iâ€™m a sucker for blades. Canâ€™t wait to put these together.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, didn't the official made up clubs have a silhouette of Seve on the back of the blade and cost an absolute fortune?

Do you know who made these irons?


----------



## 6535 (Feb 5, 2019)

Crow said:



			Nice, didn't the official made up clubs have a silhouette of Seve on the back of the blade and cost an absolute fortune?

Do you know who made these irons?
		
Click to expand...

No idea Crow. I just like something different. Although these wonâ€™t be hit. 

Brand New Seve Ballesteros 25th Anniversary Limited Edition Forged Iron Set (Heads Only)

Seve Ballesteros Limited Edition 25th Anniversary Forged Bladed Iron Heads 
Irons 3-PW
Forged carbon steel Heads
Identical lofts and lies to the ones Seve used on the day he won the 1984 Open Championship.
Only 276 Sets of these Irons have been made, each one numbered.

 Iâ€™ve got a set of Sounder SBIVs that Iâ€™ve had since early 90â€™s.


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2019)

6535 said:



			No idea Crow. I just like something different. Although these wonâ€™t be hit.

Brand New Seve Ballesteros 25th Anniversary Limited Edition Forged Iron Set (Heads Only)

Seve Ballesteros Limited Edition 25th Anniversary Forged Bladed Iron Heads
Irons 3-PW
Forged carbon steel Heads
Identical lofts and lies to the ones Seve used on the day he won the 1984 Open Championship.
Only 276 Sets of these Irons have been made, each one numbered.

Iâ€™ve got a set of Sounder SBIVs that Iâ€™ve had since early 90â€™s.
		
Click to expand...

Just made a Google search but I can't find who forged the heads.

I've seen the occasional set of SBIVs on ebay but, as most of my club sets are UK and the Sounders are an American club, I'm really after the Slazenger Supremo which I believe are pretty much identical.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 5, 2019)

Crow said:



			Just made a Google search but I can't find who forged the heads.

I've seen the occasional set of SBIVs on ebay but, as most of my club sets are UK and the Sounders are an American club, I'm really after the Slazenger Supremo which I believe are pretty much identical.
		
Click to expand...

2 sets on the bay at the moment. 

One is the TPA - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SLAZENGE...h=item3d82264578:g:aXIAAOSw4QtcQxu1:rk:1:pf:0

The other is the Seve Supremo - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slazenge...h=item1cc611aab6:g:uskAAOSwSrNaKe27:rk:2:pf:0

The TPA set looks stunning, and at a decent price so far.. Might even have a dabble myself at that price..


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			2 sets on the bay at the moment.

One is the TPA - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SLAZENGE...h=item3d82264578:g:aXIAAOSw4QtcQxu1:rk:1:pf:0

The other is the Seve Supremo - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slazenge...h=item1cc611aab6:g:uskAAOSwSrNaKe27:rk:2:pf:0

The TPA set looks stunning, and at a decent price so far.. Might even have a dabble myself at that price..
		
Click to expand...

Both good value but more than I'd pay for a set, the TPMs have been there for a while and have the "Make offer" option, make an offer of Â£45 and it may well be accepted.


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2019)

A new Cleveland 52 degree wedge so thatâ€™s covered shots from 6 inches to 250 yards


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2019)

Dando said:



			A new Cleveland 52 degree wedge so thatâ€™s covered shots from 6 inches to 250 yards
		
Click to expand...

More new clubs James? Always buying new clubs ðŸ‘


----------



## JT77 (Feb 5, 2019)

Crow said:



			Just made a Google search but I can't find who forged the heads.

I've seen the occasional set of SBIVs on ebay but, as most of my club sets are UK and the Sounders are an American club, I'm really after the Slazenger Supremo which I believe are pretty much identical.
		
Click to expand...


I think MD did a 25 year Seve forged set but canâ€™t be 100% 
They came in a presentation case etc


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2019)

JT77 said:



			I think MD did a 25 year Seve forged set but canâ€™t be 100%
They came in a presentation case etc
		
Click to expand...

Good call but none of the sets I've seen on the net refer to MD, maybe they didn't want to put a relative budget name on them with the price they were asking!
These 25th sets also came in a presentation case with silver plaque and a signed photo of Seve.

I'd more likely expect one of the Japanese forging houses to have made them though.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 6, 2019)

I know that MD had a deal with Seve, they released clubs with Seve branding etc but as I said I canâ€™t be 100% sure


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2019)

Went down American golf this morning 

Tested the Cobra F7 Driver against my own TM M2

9.5 loft set.. hit it very nice

Â£199 price with them.. got them to match at Â£165..

Then traded in the M2.. new driver for an affordable price ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 6, 2019)

JT77 said:



			I know that MD had a deal with Seve, they released clubs with Seve branding etc but as I said I canâ€™t be 100% sure
		
Click to expand...

I know they did wedges with Seve's signature, because I have one. I also remember a limited set of clubs, I think these (https://www.customprogolf.co.uk/seve-ballesteros-limited-edition-commemorative-golf-set-9521-p.asp) , but these weren't from MD.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 6, 2019)

MD did a budget set of cavity back irons.


Nice for the money. Forged but you wouldn't hang them on a wall.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 6, 2019)

TM M2 Hybrid 22 degree. Looking forward to having a hit with it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			TM M2 Hybrid 22 degree. Looking forward to having a hit with it.
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy a matching 3 wood I got one for sale ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If you fancy a matching 3 wood I got one for sale ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Leftie???


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Leftie???
		
Click to expand...

Sorry righty ðŸ‘Ž


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry righty ðŸ‘Ž
		
Click to expand...

Aye aye


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Leftie???
		
Click to expand...

Just hold it upside down


----------



## Oldham92 (Feb 6, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			TM M2 Hybrid 22 degree. Looking forward to having a hit with it.
		
Click to expand...

Got one myself in January sales for Â£50 new and it's an absolute beaut.


----------



## DRW (Feb 7, 2019)

Bought some irons, should be up for sale within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2019)

A bacon buttie and a coffee (too wet and windy to play)


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2019)

Cobra f7 3 wood second hand off online golf 

Â£62


----------



## Dogma (Feb 7, 2019)

Just bought the new Taylormade Spider-X in Navy


----------



## hacker_al (Feb 8, 2019)

Hedgehog wheels for my GoKart from a very nice guy on Ebay


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			going to buy and try those ERC Callaway balls in the morning.
See if the 3 lines help with putting alignment etc
		
Click to expand...

You should try lining them up on tee as well mate!!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			going to buy and try those ERC Callaway balls in the morning.
See if the 3 lines help with putting alignment etc
		
Click to expand...

Let me know how you get on as these or on my test list for 2019 along with the Wilson Duo


----------



## 6535 (Feb 9, 2019)

At long last Iâ€™ve bought the driver shaft that Iâ€™ve wanted since trying it 18months ago. 
TPT (Thin Ply Technologies) 15 MKP MT SW, the most solid feeling shaft Iâ€™ve ever tried. These shafts are so good in production that they donâ€™t need Puring, So doesnâ€™t matter what orientation the shafts in on the adjustable driver, it will perform and feel the same.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 9, 2019)

6535 said:



			At long last Iâ€™ve bought the driver shaft that Iâ€™ve wanted since trying it 18months ago.
TPT (Thin Ply Technologies) 15 MKP MT SW, the most solid feeling shaft Iâ€™ve ever tried. These shafts are so good in production that they donâ€™t need Puring, So doesnâ€™t matter what orientation the shafts in on the adjustable driver, it will perform and feel the same.
		
Click to expand...

Bet that was cheap  lol


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Three lines are great on the greens
		
Click to expand...

What about on the tee? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‰

What are they like as I was thinking of changing from chromesofts?


----------



## 6535 (Feb 9, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Bet that was cheap  lol
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Three lines are great on the greens
		
Click to expand...

How did they play? DO they sit between Chrome Soft and Supersoft?


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			James / Martin

I normally use Pro v or TM TP5

Felt nice and soft, very similar I think to chromesoft


Got a pack of three balls before the round, got a 12 box as I left.
		
Click to expand...

THanks for the feedback mate
MIght get some to leave in various places at sunningdale


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 9, 2019)

6535 said:



			At long last Iâ€™ve bought the driver shaft that Iâ€™ve wanted since trying it 18months ago.
TPT (Thin Ply Technologies) 15 MKP MT SW, the most solid feeling shaft Iâ€™ve ever tried. These shafts are so good in production that they donâ€™t need Puring, So doesnâ€™t matter what orientation the shafts in on the adjustable driver, it will perform and feel the same.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of a clue as to what it is?
I like the sound of that.


----------



## 6535 (Feb 9, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Any chance of a clue as to what it is?
I like the sound of that.
		
Click to expand...

Thin Ply Technologies.
Justin Rose won 3 times with it in his driver until the Tensei came out and changed to it. Bryson has it in his driver at the moment.
They are a Swiss based company that has dealt with the Americaâ€™s Cup yachts and F1 industry and are now dealing in golf shafts.
https://tptgolf.com/ntpt-co/


----------



## chasf (Feb 9, 2019)

Was in golf clubs4cash today and they were doing 15% of everything today. So got myself a set of PXG gen 2 XF irons with steefibre graphite shafts for a decent price considering what the cost new. Feel great, hope to test them tomorrow


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 9, 2019)

6535 said:



			Thin Ply Technologies.
Justin Rose won 3 times with it in his driver until the Tensei came out and changed to it. Bryson has it in his driver at the moment.
They are a Swiss based company that has dealt with the Americaâ€™s Cup yachts and F1 industry and are now dealing in golf shafts.
https://tptgolf.com/ntpt-co/

Click to expand...

Where did you try them ?


----------



## 6535 (Feb 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Where did you try them ?
		
Click to expand...

Golf Addiction in Newark. He has a unit in Leicester as well.  
Word of warning, they are not cheap.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 10, 2019)

6535 said:



			Golf Addiction in Newark. He has a unit in Leicester as well. 
Word of warning, they are not cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks .
Nothing good ever is!


----------



## DRW (Feb 11, 2019)

Cant wait to hit them, hope they go as well as they look


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2019)

DRW said:



View attachment 26577


Cant wait to hit them, hope they go as well as they look
		
Click to expand...

For your swing you'll need to swap the top two right most weights with the two left most weights in the bottom section, remove the middle two top weights and file off 0.8 mm then replace and you'll be good to go!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			For your swing you'll need to swap the top two right most weights with the two left most weights in the bottom section, remove the middle two top weights and file off 0.8 mm then replace and you'll be good to go! 

Click to expand...

Thought you were gonna say they have to remove all the screws completely, and switch the shafts to graphite as well


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 11, 2019)

Box o TP5's for Â£30


----------



## DRW (Feb 11, 2019)

Crow said:



			For your swing you'll need to swap the top two right most weights with the two left most weights in the bottom section, remove the middle two top weights and file off 0.8 mm then replace and you'll be good to go! 

Click to expand...

The guy I bought them from said they had been custom fit by a cyborg from the planet Pxgton, and the spec covered any Russian seal clubber who hits them.


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 11, 2019)

Got this for a decent price today on the bay to see how the VM-02â€™s feel before I decide on which Iron purchase Iâ€™m going to move forward with in the coming season.

Ordered at 12pm today and itâ€™s due for delivery Tommorow, great service.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 12, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Got this for a decent price today on the bay to see how the VM-02â€™s feel before I decide on which Iron purchase Iâ€™m going to move forward with in the coming season.

Ordered at 12pm today and itâ€™s due for delivery Tommorow, great service.

View attachment 26579

Click to expand...

I'd use that to butter my toast!!!


----------



## Dogma (Feb 12, 2019)

Accidently bought a Tour Bag on eBay. 

Never presume you'll get outbid 

Am I going to look a cock if I use it?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Accidently bought a Tour Bag on eBay.

Never presume you'll get outbid 

Am I going to look a cock if I use it? 

Click to expand...

No, but you will realise that it won't properly sit on a trolley and you can't access one of the pockets when it is on the trolley


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Accidently bought a Tour Bag on eBay.

Never presume you'll get outbid 

Am I going to look a cock if I use it? 

Click to expand...

Been there on other items. You feel a bit sheepish afterwards don't you?

You need to work intensely on your swing so that you look like the love child of Adam Scott and Ernie Els on the 1st tee .

Then again, you have one life, stuff it, enjoy the new bag. (pics needed as this answer may need to be amended depending on how bling it is )


----------



## Lump (Feb 12, 2019)

A Seemore putter like the one Zach Johnson uses. 
Giving the centre shaft putter a go, should in theory suit my straight to straight stroke


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 12, 2019)

Ping G410s. 

4-pw

Arrived today, getting different grips on tomorrow, should be for sale by the weekend ðŸ˜±

If these clubs donâ€™t work I am taking up bowls ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Got this for a decent price today on the bay to see how the VM-02â€™s feel before I decide on which Iron purchase Iâ€™m going to move forward with in the coming season.

Ordered at 12pm today and itâ€™s due for delivery Tommorow, great service.

View attachment 26579

Click to expand...

If you thin one with that on a cold morning your hands wonâ€™t be happy


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 12, 2019)

Lump said:



			A Seemore putter like the one Zach Johnson uses.
Giving the centre shaft putter a go, should in theory suit my straight to straight stroke
		
Click to expand...

I've moved back to my seemore after spending the whole of last season pulling putts with a 2 ball putter.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			PXG fitting event at Goodwood tomorrow
Just going alone to be friendly.
Apparently they have a new driver and fairways so will be nice to see those. 
ðŸ˜‰ purely for research purposes
		
Click to expand...

Some told me today that he tried some PXG irons and got fully 3 club extra distance !


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 12, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			PXG fitting event at Goodwood tomorrow
Just going alone to be friendly.
Apparently they have a new driver and fairways so will be nice to see those.
ðŸ˜‰ purely for research purposes
		
Click to expand...

What time you going mate


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			What time you going mate
		
Click to expand...

Dont do it Chris - changing clubs all the time never solved anything ðŸ¤«


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Dont do it Chris - changing clubs all the time never solved anything ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Not me mate. Maybe a beer date


----------



## Dogma (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Been there on other items. You feel a bit sheepish afterwards don't you?

You need to work intensely on your swing so that you look like the love child of Adam Scott and Ernie Els on the 1st tee .

Then again, you have one life, stuff it, enjoy the new bag. (pics needed as this answer may need to be amended depending on how bling it is )
		
Click to expand...





It's this one. 

Beautiful bag, just reckon I'm going to look a twonk using it!


----------



## larmen (Feb 12, 2019)

The AG at London Monument seems to be fully stocked again. I used my annual Â£10 voucher to get a FJ glove, ready for the season.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



View attachment 26588


It's this one.

Beautiful bag, just reckon I'm going to look a twonk using it! 

Click to expand...

Why thatâ€™s really nice.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			( why have you stopped paying my allowance)
		
Click to expand...

Cos you were wasting it on new clubs ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2019)

Dogma said:



View attachment 26588


It's this one. 

Beautiful bag, just reckon I'm going to look a twonk using it! 

Click to expand...

I reckon you can get away with that. Gorgeous but not ostentatious. Good buy ðŸ‘


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 13, 2019)

Some Ecco Biom Hybrid 3 BOA. Course will very quickly become available for spikeless, and everyone needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 13, 2019)

Thought I would go on a spree. PuttOut Mat and the new putting mirror also ordered


----------



## Oldham92 (Feb 13, 2019)

This thread is awful to read the week before payday.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 13, 2019)

Dogma said:



View attachment 26588


It's this one.

Beautiful bag, just reckon I'm going to look a twonk using it! 

Click to expand...

That is huge!!!


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 13, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			That is huge!!!
		
Click to expand...

But beautiful! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Twire (Feb 13, 2019)

Just treated myself to the King Cobra f9. It's a bit of beast and a step up from my R11s


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2019)

Well this has esculated quickly .. 

Nights are dangerous for buying stuff online 

Last Wednesday cobra f7 driver 
Thursday cobra f7 fairway
Last night cobra f7 hybrid 

Price paid for lot tho Â£296 still Â£54 cheaper than the new driver American golf wanted to sell me instead lol 

However I have sold a lot of other clubs and made back nearly all the outlay


----------



## Marvn (Feb 14, 2019)

Smasher said:



			These in a 9 because the 8's i got when Adidas had the extra off their sale were way too small, my spikes are Adidas 8s . Thought i'd missed a bargain until these came along.

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/adida...rt-boost-3-golf-shoes-d628/colour/blackwhite/

Click to expand...

Wow it's a perfect design for my new game.


----------



## DRW (Feb 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			PXG fitting event at Goodwood tomorrow
Just going alone to be friendly.
Apparently they have a new driver and fairways so will be nice to see those.
ðŸ˜‰ purely for research purposes
		
Click to expand...

How did it go and did you change


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 14, 2019)

Box of Srixon AD333's. Cheap ball, but ok for me.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Box of Srixon AD333's. Cheap ball, but ok for me.
		
Click to expand...

More than decent ball


ðŸ‘


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ping i500s 5-pw & a 410 crossover 4 iron.
Also bought a yes mollie putter off ebay ðŸ˜±
The new season must be around the corner


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2019)

New clubs again!!

You'll get nowhere keep changing clubs ðŸ¤”

(I hope you luv em though)


----------



## User20205 (Feb 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			New clubs again!!

You'll get nowhere keep changing clubs ðŸ¤”

(I hope you luv em though)
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re the first â€˜newâ€™ irons that Iâ€™ve bought in 4 years. Thatâ€™s my justification ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2019)

therod said:



			Theyâ€™re the first â€˜newâ€™ irons that Iâ€™ve bought in 4 years. Thatâ€™s my justification ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Irons wear out after 12 months,  thats a fact that everyone knows


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Irons wear out after 12 months,  thats a fact that everyone knows
		
Click to expand...

How would you know?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			How would you know?
		
Click to expand...

I found out from Jobr1850 who buys new clubs on a weekly basis


----------



## 6535 (Feb 14, 2019)

Time for a shaft change in my putter. Trying out the UST Frequency Filtered shaft.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 16, 2019)

New putter in the bag for me. An Odyssey tank cruiser #1. Really prefer the the feel of the heavier putter and so far a few rolls on the carpet and in the shop it feels great. Will get out tomorrow and try it on the course.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 16, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Pair of Footjoy Fury yesterday

Wore them today, much improved comfort - really like them
		
Click to expand...

You obviously either havenâ€™t entered Mikeâ€™s comp or you have entered but couldnâ€™t wait til Monday to see if you had won a pair


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 16, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			You can never have enough Golf shoes Chris, so I did enter Mikes comp 

Click to expand...

Good man. How did you get on at goodwood John


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			You can never have enough Golf shoes Chris, so I did enter Mikes comp 

Click to expand...

Definitely. Can never have enough shoes!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 16, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Loved the PXG driver Chris, my dispersion was so much better.
Best part of two hours trying different heads, shafts, screw combinations.
Downside with the upgraded shaft it would be Â£700.
So have resisted so far. Going to try and hit some other brands before deciding.

Wasnâ€™t as fussed on the fairway model
		
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good session but ouch on the price


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

Maybe they've had to replace a lot of heads due to sky marks....


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they've had to replace a lot of heads due to sky marks....

Click to expand...

I think if you sky a PXG, you face the firing squad. Kaboom baby!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2019)

Nike Lunar Command 2 in beautiful Royal Blue off the 'bay on Sunday whilst waiting for Sunday roast lamb to cook. Bargin as well !


----------



## Oldham92 (Feb 18, 2019)

An odyssey white hot pro #1 with superstroke 3.0 slim grip and a box of E6 soft for Â£95 total from clubhouse golf.

Â£15 for the E6 soft seems like a bargain


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi.... My names Karl and I have a problem... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 20, 2019)

2 dozen TP5X and 2 dozen TP5. That should see me through the first month of the season ðŸ˜‚


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 20, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Hi.... My names Karl and I have a problem... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚















Click to expand...

Damn you! Iâ€™m seriously tempted myself as I love my spider tour ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Damn you! Iâ€™m seriously tempted myself as I love my spider tour ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

If I was gonna get one, Iâ€™d probably get the custom colorways. And by if, I mean when lol


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If I was gonna get one, Iâ€™d probably get the custom colorways. And by if, I mean when lol
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I love my spider tour with no alignment, Iâ€™m kind of hoping TM do the same thing as they did with the limited. Release these first and then do the spider x tour..... I could be waiting a while tho.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2019)

Havenâ€™t bought anything today itself but lot of my previous purchases arrived over last couple days

2 cobra hats 

Puma shoes which are beautiful.. boa aswell.. making full switch to boa now


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Havenâ€™t bought anything today itself but lot of my previous purchases arrived over last couple days

2 cobra hats 

Puma shoes which are beautiful.. boa aswell.. making full switch to boa now 

View attachment 26634

Click to expand...

I do hope you donâ€™t wear them jeans on the course ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just bought a new carry bag  only Â£34.99 hopefully i'll last long enough to see it through a few more winters  It has enough room for a at least a half set of clubs plus and all other essentials. happy days.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I do hope you donâ€™t wear them jeans on the course ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nah just in the clubhouse after 7 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤­


----------



## FAB90 (Feb 20, 2019)

Cobra f8 driver only been playing for a few months so couldn't justify getting an f9!


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 20, 2019)

larmen said:



			The AG at London Monument seems to be fully stocked again. I used my annual Â£10 voucher to get a FJ glove, ready for the season.
		
Click to expand...

Are they still doing the Â£10 birthday voucher? Nearly my birthday but wasn't sure they still did it. When do they send them out?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2019)

FAB90 said:



			Cobra f8 driver only been playing for a few months so couldn't justify getting an f9!
		
Click to expand...

Good call! I had the option to buy a Cobra F9 couple weeks ago but used the Â£350 to buy a f7 for Â£160, the 5 wood for Â£62 and the hybrid for Â£69.. walked away with a bit of change lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2019)

Redtraveller said:



			Are they still doing the Â£10 birthday voucher? Nearly my birthday but wasn't sure they still did it. When do they send them out?
		
Click to expand...

I got one by email in December. It came about a week before my birthday.


----------



## FAB90 (Feb 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Good call! I had the option to buy a Cobra F9 couple weeks ago but used the Â£350 to buy a f7 for Â£160, the 5 wood for Â£62 and the hybrid for Â£69.. walked away with a bit of change lol
		
Click to expand...

Did look at the f7 but love the look of the 8!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2019)

FAB90 said:



			Did look at the f7 but love the look of the 8!
		
Click to expand...

It is a very nice looking club for sure!

Iâ€™ve yet to see a cobra driver that isnâ€™t a thing of beauty


----------



## JF79 (Feb 20, 2019)

Golfbidder seem to have taken a load of ex demo stock on this week. 818h as well as 917f and d range. 

Picked up a 818h2 in spanking condition for Â£140 and a 917F2 for Â£136 this week. Both GB rating of 9â€™s for condition which is their as new rating. 

Both have shaft stickers intact and head covers have clearly never been used. Only marks are mild scratches to the underside from mats. Looks like the D2 and D3 are similar too in regard to stock level and quality.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Feb 21, 2019)

Picked up my Taylormade Ardmore 2 Copper edition this morning


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 21, 2019)

A stunning Bettinardi Studio Stock 28 Centre shaft in practically unused condition for a steal.

First club purchase in 2 years as I am going to try just putting for a while and see how I get on. That way if I ever get back to playing I will be deadly on the greens... well, in theory!


----------



## Scozzy (Feb 21, 2019)

New motocaddy lite golf bag for my trolley, been without a full size bag for a few months so quite excited to see a full battle kit again! Nights are stretching out happy days


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2019)

New putter. Tiffany. Centre Shaft.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 21, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			A stunning Bettinardi Studio Stock 28 Centre shaft in practically unused condition for a steal.

First club purchase in 2 years as I am going to try just putting for a while and see how I get on. That way if I ever get back to playing I will be deadly on the greens... well, in theory!
		
Click to expand...

Hope that it's sooner rather than later old bean


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Havenâ€™t bought anything today itself but lot of my previous purchases arrived over last couple days

2 cobra hats

Puma shoes which are beautiful.. boa aswell.. making full switch to boa now

View attachment 26634

Click to expand...

no jeans allowed


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			A stunning Bettinardi Studio Stock 28 Centre shaft in practically unused condition for a steal.

First club purchase in 2 years as I am going to try just putting for a while and see how I get on. That way if I ever get back to playing I will be deadly on the greens... well, in theory!
		
Click to expand...

you were already deadly on the greens.... for a different reason though


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 21, 2019)

Well yesterday,  A shotscope V2.

Couldn't get on with tagging the Game Golf Live i recently bought, i'm so set in my pre shot routine this was just a massive nuisance.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 21, 2019)

FAB90 said:



			Cobra f8 driver only been playing for a few months so couldn't justify getting an f9!
		
Click to expand...


Defective paint jobs on the F9 anyway - apparently!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			you were already deadly on the greens.... for a different reason though

Click to expand...

You thinking of the expertly knifed 8i in to the blind green at Dunbar?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Just picked up a pair of used spieth one boa (will only use boa shoes when playing spikes now) for Â£37 delivered off ebay

Look in good nick said only been used 3 times


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 22, 2019)

Always a nice feeling to arrive home from work on a Friday to a parcel in my safe place. 

Picked up a brand new Adams dhy proto 24 degree.  already have the 30 degree in the bag. Absolutely love that.  if this goes well I will likely end up buying all of these clubs.  leaves the 18, 21 and 27 to get.


----------



## FAB90 (Feb 22, 2019)

Got myself a Garmin S10 watch today! Excellent service from American golf price matched and used my Â£10 birthday voucher from them so got it for a good price!


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 23, 2019)

Traumatic day
In the pro-shop/Club office to collected my new membership card/badge - with my better half - who decided that a complete golf outfit overhaul was needed - no make that 2 (as it was 50% off ) - at Italian prices this is not necessarily a good deal to a man from my background
Managed to arrest the cash haemorrhage only after a nike polo with club crest, a _chervo_ long sleeved polo, wind-proofed sleeveless pullover/tank-top and a _chervo _wind-proofed gilet were in the bag
You could not imagine her disappointment when I then went and played with the outfit I arrived in


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

Took the difficult decision to join a new Golf Club yesterday. Love my old club, but a house move means it's a 20+ minute drive from home and an hour from work. There were also issues with a lack of cooked food available and no Junior section organisation. 

So, as of today, I'm now a member at Bolton Old Links GC. A Mackenzie moorland course with amazing greens and a full 400 yards longer off the tips. The membership is now full (a novelty around here) and I'm already good friends with several members so no need to worry about finding groups to play with. 

Oh, and it's 20 minutes from home and the same from work, so more after work golf is guaranteed.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Took the difficult decision to join a new Golf Club yesterday. Love my old club, but a house move means it's a 20+ minute drive from home and an hour from work. There were also issues with a lack of cooked food available and no Junior section organisation.

So, as of today, I'm now a member at Bolton Old Links GC. A Mackenzie moorland course with amazing greens and a full 400 yards longer off the tips. The membership is now full (a novelty around here) and I'm already good friends with several members so no need to worry about finding groups to play with.

Oh, and it's 20 minutes from home and the same from work, so more after work golf is guaranteed.
		
Click to expand...


One of my favs.   Cracking place to join.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			One of my favs.   Cracking place to join.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Played my last few holes at the old club today and I'll be honest and say that I'll miss it. However, BOL is a better course and they really sold all the planned work to me ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## karlcole (Feb 23, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate. Played my last few holes at the old club today and I'll be honest and say that I'll miss it. However, BOL is a better course and they really sold all the planned work to me ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, quick one do they use Matt's in winter?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Hi mate, quick one do they use Matt's in winter?
		
Click to expand...

Not to my knowledge bud. I asked a current member and they said no ðŸ‘


----------



## karlcole (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks mate I had an interview the other year down their and they used them which put me off
 But now they've stopped it makes it very appealing. Cheers


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Took the difficult decision to join a new Golf Club yesterday. Love my old club, but a house move means it's a 20+ minute drive from home and an hour from work. There were also issues with a lack of cooked food available and no Junior section organisation.

So, as of today, I'm now a member at Bolton Old Links GC. A Mackenzie moorland course with amazing greens and a full 400 yards longer off the tips. The membership is now full (a novelty around here) and I'm already good friends with several members so no need to worry about finding groups to play with.

Oh, and it's 20 minutes from home and the same from work, so more after work golf is guaranteed.
		
Click to expand...

If only you were closer Iâ€™d be scrounging a game. Used to love playing there when I was at Flixton


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			If only you were closer Iâ€™d be scrounging a game. Used to love playing there when I was at Flixton
		
Click to expand...

Next time you're over, give us a shout. It'd be a pleasure to host you for a game ðŸ‘


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 23, 2019)

There goes the neigbourhood...


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Hi mate, quick one do they use Matt's in winter?
		
Click to expand...

No mats this year Karl and the course looks pretty fine right now, there has been in previous years though.


----------



## karlcole (Feb 23, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			No mats this year Karl and the course looks pretty fine right now, there has been in previous years though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, definitely have to consider that before April and the new season ha is it 3 or 4 balls in comps?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Thanks mate, definitely have to consider that before April and the new season ha is it 3 or 4 balls in comps?
		
Click to expand...

Medals are 3x balls. Give a shout if you fancy a game and a look around ðŸ‘


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 23, 2019)

I've had some wonderful rounds at BOL.  From glorious summer days when the greens were frighteningly quick, Putt off the green material down the slopes, to a fun packed winter green keepers revenge.

The views are great and the course climbs and falls to keep you on your toes the whole way round. 

Fantastic memories of the place.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Took the difficult decision to join a new Golf Club yesterday. Love my old club, but a house move means it's a 20+ minute drive from home and an hour from work. There were also issues with a lack of cooked food available and no Junior section organisation. 

So, as of today, I'm now a member at Bolton Old Links GC. A Mackenzie moorland course with amazing greens and a full 400 yards longer off the tips. The membership is now full (a novelty around here) and I'm already good friends with several members so no need to worry about finding groups to play with. 

Oh, and it's 20 minutes from home and the same from work, so more after work golf is guaranteed.
		
Click to expand...

Great club by all accounts. 

Just dont ask them to stick Wigan games on in the bar!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Great club by all accounts.

Just dont ask them to stick Wigan games on in the bar!
		
Click to expand...

I've not broached that subject yet ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 23, 2019)

Congratulations Danny, I'm not really familiar with courses in your area but I have heard good things about BOL. Hope it works out well for you mate ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Š


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Some batteries for my bushnell and a pair of UA shorts Â£22, bargain from HotGolf on eBay.


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2019)

a pair of mizuno wave candence golf shoes from Fat Mike's discount store.

nearly pulled the trigger on a Rogue driver (I only wanted the head) from flea bay but decided to put the money towards something else, so I have a new caravan awning arriving on wednesday


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			a pair of mizuno wave candence golf shoes from Fat Mike's discount store.
		
Click to expand...

Been looking at the GTX version of these.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Picked these up on way to work from my eBay parcel point 

Got them for Â£37 delivered 

Worn 3 times apparently , donâ€™t look like seen the course tbh !

Under armour spieth ones


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Feb 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 26661


Picked these up on way to work from my eBay parcel point

Got them for Â£37 delivered

Worn 3 times apparently , donâ€™t look like seen the course tbh !

Under armour spieth ones
		
Click to expand...

Bobby Dazzlers!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Bobby Dazzlers!!!
		
Click to expand...

Very comfortable.. rocking them at work lol


----------



## Carpfather1 (Feb 26, 2019)

*set of fitted Titleist AP3s last week and a Taylormade m4  hybrid this week lol been a expensive couple of weeks ðŸ˜‚*


----------



## Oldham92 (Feb 26, 2019)

The golf club 2019 for PS4. Never had a golf game but for Â£20 I'll try it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			The golf club 2019 for PS4. Never had a golf game but for Â£20 I'll try it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s so much better than the golf club 2 putting is much improved


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2019)

One final coffee at the club I am leaving because of closure.
New club is much better - so no looking back ðŸ‘


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 26, 2019)

a new putter ,a Ray Cook silver ray ,its a spider lookalike ,centre balanced and seemed to work very very nicely on the putting green sunday afternoon and this afternoon.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 26, 2019)

A round at Kingsbarns in April ðŸ˜


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 26, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A round at Kingsbarns in April ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.

Did you sign up for that pairs comp?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Yeah, or more like Duffers did. Looks a cracking deal. Hope the weather stays good...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 26, 2019)

Was looking at today, but the dates didn't work 

Have a good one!


----------



## Capella (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been playing my Cobra Baffler XL Fairwaywoods (I have the 3 and the 7) for a few years now and absolutely love them. I really find the m superior to the newer models (some of which I tried during my Cobra fitting last year). They seem lighter to me, which suits my low swing speed, and they have the rails (which Cobra discontinued after that for a few years and then brought back with the F7s, I think). Maybe it is just psychological, but I really find that those rails help to prevent heavy contacts and they really give me confidence. Long story short, now that I am looking to fill my second bag (using my old iron set and an old putter which I still had), I was missing an affordable option for a long hitting club to use both off the tee (I don't have a second driver yet) and off the fairway, and I though: "Wouldn't it be nice if I could find one of those Baffler XLs again?" And I looked on ebay and yup, bingo, I found one (5 wood, demo club) for 50 â‚¬. Don't remember when I ever hit the "Buy now" button that quickly


----------



## Crow (Feb 27, 2019)

Nicoll Akurasy Wizard irons, 1 to 6, and a Nicoll putter, all with with "Noshok" hosels.



 .


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 27, 2019)

Pair of new TM gloves. Was at the range today and both gloves in the practice bag were beyond useless really, so a pair of new ones for the main bag and I'll move the pair in the main bag to the practice bag. 

And a new pair of wedges, 50 and 56. Not massively needed, just fancied a change!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

Just bought a used in new condition Scotty Cameron Newport select. Was in the 2nd hand section in AG Lincoln for Â£67. Saw it in there last night asked if it was priced right, Pro told me they found it in a store cupboard when new company took over so had been written off against  stockloss so whatever they made on it was a bonus. 

Didn't buy it last night as never been a fan of Scottys before, but popped back in on way to work today and bought it. Nice little bargain complete with head cover, just need to put a Scotty grip back on it as currently has a superstroke one.


----------



## pool888 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bargain Scotty at that price, you'll easy make money on eBay if you don't like it. I bought a complete set from someone and there was a Scotty Newport 303 in the bag but for some reason the previous owner drilled a large hole in the face at the toe end of the club, not right through but about 1/2 inch deep and 1/2 inch wide and not very tidy done either, also had a horrible grip fitted to it and a few dings on the head. The whole set was a bargain so I didn't think much of it and not a fan of blade putters so was unlikely to use it. Sold the headcover on Ebay for Â£30 and listed the putter at 99p thinking it would maybe make Â£20 - Â£25 ended up selling for Â£67 so almost Â£100 for a poor condition putter with a hole drilled in it.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 28, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Bargain Scotty at that price, you'll easy make money on eBay if you don't like it. I bought a complete set from someone and there was a Scotty Newport 303 in the bag but for some reason the previous owner drilled a large hole in the face at the toe end of the club, not right through but about 1/2 inch deep and 1/2 inch wide and not very tidy done either, also had a horrible grip fitted to it and a few dings on the head. The whole set was a bargain so I didn't think much of it and not a fan of blade putters so was unlikely to use it. Sold the headcover on Ebay for Â£30 and listed the putter at 99p thinking it would maybe make Â£20 - Â£25 ended up selling for Â£67 so almost Â£100 for a poor condition putter with a hole drilled in it.
		
Click to expand...

That's way I looked at it never really taken to them before but thought at that price it's worth a punt, if I don't get on with it I can put the original style grip on and sell it at a profit


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Game golf (again ðŸ˜†) and because the 816 19Â° hybrid is going so well I picked up the 23Â° 

Both really good deals off the good folk from the NE mob ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 28, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Game golf (again ðŸ˜†) and because the 816 19Â° hybrid is going so well I picked up the 23Â°

Both really good deals off the good folk from the *NE* mob ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Why'aye pet!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 28, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Game golf (again ðŸ˜†) and because the 816 19Â° hybrid is going so well I picked up the 23Â°

Both really good deals off the good folk from the NE mob ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

27â€™ still here


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 28, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			27â€™ still here 

Click to expand...

Do it man


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 28, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Do it man
		
Click to expand...

I offered him both, he only took the 23â€™


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 28, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I offered him both, he only took the 23â€™ 

Click to expand...

Long and Mid irons are over rated haha


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Feb 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just bought a used in new condition Scotty Cameron Newport select. Was in the 2nd hand section in AG Lincoln for Â£67. Saw it in there last night asked if it was priced right, Pro told me they found it in a store cupboard when new company took over so had been written off against  stockloss so whatever they made on it was a bonus.

Didn't buy it last night as never been a fan of Scottys before, but popped back in on way to work today and bought it. Nice little bargain complete with head cover, just need to put a Scotty grip back on it as currently has a superstroke one.
		
Click to expand...

An absolute steal at that price !! Great pick up


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 28, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I offered him both, he only took the 23â€™ 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t do the 27 bro, too many headcovers!


Iâ€™ll probably be in touch in a week or so... ðŸ¤£


----------



## Brizo1411 (Feb 28, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just bought a new carry bag  only Â£34.99 hopefully i'll last long enough to see it through a few more winters  It has enough room for a at least a half set of clubs plus and all other essentials. happy days.
	View attachment 26636
View attachment 26637

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got the same one and had it a year

Itâ€™s held well and can get more than half set in it 

I like it


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

2 dozen chrome softs.
Just need to buy a decent swing now (not the sort kids play on)


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 3, 2019)

2 dozen TaylorMade TP5X 
2 dozen TaylorMade TP5


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 3, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			2 dozen TaylorMade TP5X
2 dozen TaylorMade TP5
		
Click to expand...

Why bro?  Can imagine buying a sleeve of each to work out the best ball for you. 2doz each ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## DRW (Mar 4, 2019)

Really should not have. Bought a set of callaway X14s but in steel shaft this time to compare.

That brings the tally upto three sets of X14 owned, nutter alert.

That's it no more on golf equipment


----------



## Curls (Mar 4, 2019)

An eBay bargain 16 degree Adams Idea Super Pro in Stiff to replace the 19 degree 818 that launched too similarly to my 4 hybrid. Taking it to the range later with everything crossed. Nice and windy too so perfect conditions to test it for what I want it for!


----------



## peld (Mar 4, 2019)

Yesterday i went to sports direct as I am looking for new (spikeless) shoes. Didnt get any, but did get a new umbrella, a clicky ball tube, a ball line marker and a cap.
My parcel from Sports Direct has also just arrived which has some cheap gloves (Â£4 for a leather glove!) and some new clobber.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2019)

Just been in Sports direct for some cheap bits for kids footy ended up walking out with some ladies clubs for my oldest son to use when he comes to stay and for Mrs Wolf who has suddenly decided she would like to give it a go as wants a hobby and likes the idea of the odd game together and meeting new people. Helps she also runs one of their gyms so got 20% off everything. If she likes it then can slowly upgrade her if she doesn't nothing really lost.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 4, 2019)

Waiting for 3 New Titleist leather headcovers to turn up.

Impulse purchase, but hopefully will look really good in the bag


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 4, 2019)

Took advantage of the 4 Dozen for 3 with free personalisation on the Srixon Z stars. 

Also purchased a TS3 3 Wood in 15 Degree with Evenflow T1100 Shaft.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 4, 2019)

A Bagboy Backbone for my trip to Belek in May.


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 4, 2019)

A 50th birthday treat of a scotty Cameron Newport 3 putter ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 5, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Why bro?  Can imagine buying a sleeve of each to work out the best ball for you. 2doz each ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Both great balls!


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 5, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Why not? Both great balls!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, but pretty soon youâ€™ll realise ones better for you than the other and youâ€™ll end up with 20 odd balls youâ€™d sooner have of the other variety. 

Just a thought ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

I seem to have bought an M2. Tried the M4 but wasn't impressed. Better feel and control from the M2.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2019)

Got myself a nice new spider x putter for Â£190 of ebay. Turned up today. Eldest is not impressed with copper (red being here favourite colour courtesy of TW)!


----------



## FAB90 (Mar 6, 2019)

Got a set of Adams V3 irons/hybrid game improvement clubs picked them up for Â£20 off gumtree see if they help with my consistency on the course!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ordered a set of Benross Evolution R irons. Tried on a whim last week by pure chance , taken a demo set out put my last 2 rounds and just really liked the feel. Will. Keep the Cobra irons for now but they're relegated to spares. Just need to tell. Mrs Wolf now ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Ordered a set of Benross Evolution R irons. Tried on a whim last week by pure chance , taken a demo set out put my last 2 rounds and just really liked the feel. Will. Keep the Cobra irons for now but they're relegated to spares. Just need to tell. Mrs Wolf now ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I knew you'd cave ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			I knew you'd cave ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I am genuinely impressed with the quality, feel and price. Have just broken news to Mrs Wolf and she was actually quite happy at the price and said I deserved a treat. Now I can't work out if that's genuine or her about to use me buying new clubs as an in road to buyi g her something ðŸ˜‚


----------



## user104 (Mar 6, 2019)

Over the last week or so
A set of Benross VX Combo OS  5 to 9 iron off ebay for 25 quid in great condition 
Howson Derby SW for Â£2.49 from the local charity shop
thats it now they will last me till i get my pension


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I am genuinely impressed with the quality, feel and price. Have just broken news to Mrs Wolf and she was actually quite happy at the price and said I deserved a treat. Now I can't work out if that's genuine or her about to use me buying new clubs as an in road to buyi g her something ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

To be fair if they get you on to Benross gear then she should be happy because it'll save a lot of money in the long run!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I am genuinely impressed with the quality, feel and price. Have just broken news to Mrs Wolf and she was actually quite happy at the price and said I deserved a treat. Now I can't work out if that's genuine or her about to use me buying new clubs as an in road to buyi g her something ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The latter


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

Bought a Ping G400 driver,3 wood,5 wood and 4 hybrid for Â£240
Also a Scotty Cameron squareback putter for Â£155
Will sell the Pings but looking forward to trying the Scotty


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Bought a Ping G400 driver,3 wood,5 wood and 4 hybrid for Â£240
Also a Scotty Cameron squareback putter for Â£155
Will sell the Pings but looking forward to trying the Scotty
		
Click to expand...

Cracking prices on the Pings. Where did you get them at that price?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cracking prices on the Pings. Where did you get them at that price?
		
Click to expand...

Some pro shop who got them as a trade in.
Couldnâ€™t believe the price either


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 6, 2019)

I may regret it but I bought a SC300 launch monitor today for down the practice ground.

Should receive it by the end of the week.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Some pro shop who got them as a trade in.
Couldnâ€™t believe the price either
		
Click to expand...

You'll make a tidy profit on Ebay. Good day for you ðŸ‘


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I may regret it but I bought a SC300 launch monitor today for down the practice ground.

Should receive it by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

This has caught my eye too. Could you do a quick review once it arrives? If it is accurate and user friendly I can see my wallet opening for one of these.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Ordered a set of Benross Evolution R irons. Tried on a whim last week by pure chance , taken a demo set out put my last 2 rounds and just really liked the feel. Will. Keep the Cobra irons for now but they're relegated to spares. Just need to tell. Mrs Wolf now ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If only there was an (almost) matching gap wedge in the for sale section of the forum...! 

They're fab irons, was tempted to replace my HTX type Rs with them but decided against it in the end.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 7, 2019)

One of these bad boys from Trendy Golf. Been wanting a new cap for a while and couldn't resist a bid of AP branding.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I may regret it but I bought a SC300 launch monitor today for down the practice ground.

Should receive it by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

i'd be interested in your thoughts once you have had a chance to try it out.


----------



## chasf (Mar 7, 2019)

Just picked up my PXG 0811XF driver , looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## karlcole (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Bought a Ping G400 driver,3 wood,5 wood and 4 hybrid for Â£240
Also a Scotty Cameron squareback putter for Â£155
Will sell the Pings but looking forward to trying the Scotty
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate I'd be interested in the 3 wood and hybrid what shafts are in the? Feel free to dm


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 7, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			This has caught my eye too. Could you do a quick review once it arrives? If it is accurate and user friendly I can see my wallet opening for one of these.
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			i'd be interested in your thoughts once you have had a chance to try it out.
		
Click to expand...

I'll do a decent review and comparison against the GC2 into a range with a few range balls and some practice pro v1's to get a comparison.

Unfortunately in the process of moving house this weekend, so may be a few days until i get chance. 

There's a review on youtube however the person conducting the review appears to be on glue. I've heard issues with the spin numbers etc. however believe these will be addressed. 

I was in the market for something I can easily take to the practice ground with me so I'm sure it will fit the bill.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

karlcole said:



			Hello mate I'd be interested in the 3 wood and hybrid what shafts are in the? Feel free to dm
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a pm


----------



## richart (Mar 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:









One of these bad boys from Trendy Golf. Been wanting a new cap for a while and couldn't resist a bid of AP branding.
		
Click to expand...

 Is that the cap Fowler was wearing last weekend with a big P on the front ? Not sure it is a good look to have a big P on your cap if you are called Rick.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Mar 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:









One of these bad boys from Trendy Golf. Been wanting a new cap for a while and couldn't resist a bid of AP branding.
		
Click to expand...

That is a lovely hat! Great purchase


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2019)

Not golf related but I bought an electric weed killer.
 Iâ€™ll admit to not being fitted for it but Iâ€™m hoping once Iâ€™ve gamed it and got it dialled in Iâ€™ll be a cat 1 weed killer.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			Not golf related but I bought an electric weed killer.
Iâ€™ll admit to not being fitted for it but Iâ€™m hoping once Iâ€™ve gamed it and got it dialled in Iâ€™ll be a cat 1 weed killer.
		
Click to expand...

New weed killers won't make you a better weed killer. You need to take some lessons


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 9, 2019)

A Puttout pressure put and an Adidas golf shirt ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2019)

chasf said:



			Just picked up my PXG 0811XF driver , looking forward to trying it out.
		
Click to expand...

kaBOOOM baby!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

Lesson. Fed up with chopping it round although in my defence the gusts today were horrendous and conditions far too hard for me


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just booked some golf in Dubai for May. 3 rounds booked at the Els Club, Address Montgomery and finishing with night golf on the Faldo course at Emirates Golf Club. Bloody excited.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 12, 2019)

pre-ordered the Bushnell Pro XE last night


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2019)

i bought today ................two bags of groundbait ,two maggot pults,three method feeders, fifty hooks and some small shot  6,8 10 .


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 13, 2019)

A dozen chrome-soft's - may see me through the weekend competitions


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 13, 2019)

I bought a Cobra F8+ and sold the TS3 3 Wood and took the mrs out for dinner with the change.

I don't know how I overlooked the F8+ fairways but it's literally perfect for me with the front weight for lower launch.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 13, 2019)

Italian outcast said:



			A dozen chrome-soft's - may see me through the weekend competitions
		
Click to expand...

I admire your optimism


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

A night in a travel lodge for Â£40 for the muirfield trip, not much longer #toexcited just couldn't justify Greywalls *howmuch


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice new Champ grip on my Cushin


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 13, 2019)

Garmin Truswing.

I love buying gadgets and messing up my swing.


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2019)

2 bottles of rioja while at lunch


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			2 bottles of rioja while at lunch
		
Click to expand...

what were they like?


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what were they like?
		
Click to expand...

Very nice! They went down far too easily


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Very nice! They went down far too easily
		
Click to expand...

happy days, knocking back a couple of bottles at lunchtime then going back to work for a nice doze, then off out in town to start all over again.... via Colombia


----------



## mister v (Mar 14, 2019)

i have just bought the puttout mat and pressure trainer.......... i hope it helps!!!


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 14, 2019)

mister v said:



			i have just bought the puttout mat and pressure trainer.......... i hope it helps!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bought the pressure trainer last week. Decent bit of kit and feels great when you get one to stick


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

I bought an F8+ 3 Wood a few days ago having just bought a TS3 fairway. Canâ€™t stay happy with either the 917 or TS3 fairways off the deck however love them off the tee.

Iâ€™ve overlooked most brands in favour of titleist but the F8+ Is probably the best fairway for me Iâ€™ve ever found. Lower launching, great off fairway with the rails and off the tee. 

Finally have a 3 wood Iâ€™ll be sticking with.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 14, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I bought an F8+ 3 Wood a few days ago having just bought a TS3 fairway. Canâ€™t stay happy with either the 917 or TS3 fairways off the deck however love them off the tee.

Iâ€™ve overlooked most brands in favour of titleist but the F8+ Is probably the best fairway for me Iâ€™ve ever found. Lower launching, great off fairway with the rails and off the tee.

Finally have a 3 wood Iâ€™ll be sticking with.

View attachment 26809


View attachment 26810

Click to expand...

That's an expensive looking bag. The entire contents of my bag including the bag itself cost less than your driver ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2019)

1 Nike dry-fit pullover , 1 under armour, 1 Nike and 2 Callaway polo shirts,
2 pair  FJ Dryjoy shoes,  just need some new trousers now and i'll be all set for the new season.


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			That's an expensive looking bag. The entire contents of my bag including the bag itself cost less than your driver ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

See your cheapskate bag and raise you one.
The entire contents of my bag (and bag) probably cost less then your driver.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2019)

Spider tour X in bronze itâ€™s lovely  pity the greens arenâ€™t at the moment.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 14, 2019)

Crow said:



			See your cheapskate bag and raise you one.
The entire contents of my bag (and bag) probably cost less then your driver.  

Click to expand...

My driver was Â£25 brand new so I doubt it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


Driver - Â£25 new
3W - Â£40 used
3H - Â£28 used
4H - Â£50 ex demo
Irons 4-PW - Â£66 used
Sand wedge - Â£40 new
Putter - Â£80 new
Bag - Â£40 new

Â£369 for the lot if my maths is right.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			My driver was Â£25 brand new so I doubt it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


Driver - Â£25 new
3W - Â£40 used
3H - Â£28 used
4H - Â£50 ex demo
Irons 4-PW - Â£66 used
Sand wedge - Â£40 new
Putter - Â£80 new
Bag - Â£40 new

Â£369 for the lot if my maths is right.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I picked up a set for Crow a couple of years ago that he'd got on ebay and took them to H4H.
If I remember correctly...irons, woods, putter and bag cost Â£15....


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, I picked up a set for Crow a couple of years ago that he'd got on ebay and took them to H4H.
If I remember correctly...irons, woods, putter and bag cost Â£15....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that'll do it ðŸ˜‚ decent brands though? Lol


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2019)

But I've got lot of sets to choose from. 

Here's one of my best bargains and favourites with bag, Â£10, though I must admit a putter was missing.






Or Ben Sayers "Silver Crest", with bag, irons, woods and putter, Â£15 (The ones Imurg mentioned)

Something slightly more modern, Browning 440, Â£15 all in.

One of my dearer buys, MacGregor, Tourney MTR1, Â£40 bag, irons and woods but again no putter, although there was a trolley to offset that.


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			That's an expensive looking bag. The entire contents of my bag including the bag itself cost less than your driver ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Silly really isnâ€™t it! It depends who youâ€™re speaking to as well as My mrs thinks my whole bag stands me at about Â£250. Now Iâ€™ve never lead her to believe that, sheâ€™s just assumed and never corrected her. So theoretically my entire bag is quite reasonable?


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

Crow said:



			But I've got lot of sets to choose from. 

Here's one of my best bargains and favourites with bag, Â£10, though I must admit a putter was


Or Ben Sayers "Silver Crest", with bag, irons, woods and putter, Â£15 (The ones Imurg mentioned)

Something slightly more modern, Browning 440, Â£15 all in.

One of my dearer buys, MacGregor, Tourney MTR1, Â£40 bag, irons and woods but again no putter, although there was a trolley to offset that. 

Click to expand...

How many do you have in total lay around Crow?


----------



## User20204 (Mar 14, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Silly really isnâ€™t it!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe it is. We all have our vice, some spend Â£100 a week of alcohol, don't get that myself probably much like those who don't get me spending all my money on golf. 

I may be interested in your TS3 fairway btw if your selling,


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I don't believe it is. We all have our vice, some spend Â£100 a week of alcohol, don't get that myself probably much like those who don't get me spending all my money on golf.

I may be interested in your TS3 fairway btw if your selling,
		
Click to expand...

Mine is more to do with being a beginner than trying to avoid spending. I just think I'm not at a level where a Â£1k plus bag will make a difference lol


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I don't believe it is. We all have our vice, some spend Â£100 a week of alcohol, don't get that myself probably much like those who don't get me spending all my money on golf. 

I may be interested in your TS3 fairway btw if your selling,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get you in that regard itâ€™s my main hobby, find myself getting something almost every other day. With regards to TS3 will let you know as a friend/member at one of the clubs Iâ€™m a member at has it at the moment trying it out. Everybody seems mad to buy it.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 15, 2019)

4 dozen Pro V1, in yellow, for the price of 3.

The loyalty rewarded offer is back for those who need some golf balls


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

Crow said:



			See your cheapskate bag and raise you one.
The entire contents of my bag (and bag) probably cost less then your driver.  

Click to expand...

Yeah but don't you own enough clubs for about 30 bags??


----------



## Dogma (Mar 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Spider tour X in bronze itâ€™s lovely  pity the greens arenâ€™t at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Mines still not arrived from Scottsdale Golf 

Ordered it about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 16, 2019)

40 srixon AD333's from ebay.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Mines still not arrived from Scottsdale Golf 

Ordered it about 6 weeks ago 

Click to expand...

I would be getting on to them.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 16, 2019)

A pair of these ðŸ‘


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 16, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			A pair of these ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I love the look of these. Do report back with your thoughts!


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 16, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			I love the look of these. Do report back with your thoughts!
		
Click to expand...

Will do. 1st impressions are very comfortable. Bought them as I have some normal trainers very similar so was hoping for them to match those.

Also got an adjustment tool. Technically didn't buy that though. Went into the AG attached to the range to ask if they sold adjustment tools and got told no, but gave me one for free that was behind the till ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

Couple of Druh belts. Nice white one and an electric blue one


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

G400 3 wood for a mate of mine with 6 Titleist AVX balls thrown in

Bargain. The benefits of having a mate who owns a pro shop ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## chasf (Mar 18, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I may regret it but I bought a SC300 launch monitor today for down the practice ground.

Should receive it by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

How are you finding the sc300? I got one and the carry distances are spot on, but the total distance is way out.

On other forums they are saying the ball speed is way out as well as the apex.

I mainly use it for distances and it's about the same as my sc200 so they are spot on, it picks up all my wedges though where as the sc200 would not pick them up.


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			A G410 driver and fairway wood.
		
Click to expand...

you're taking over from ChrisD for buying new bats


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 19, 2019)

An under armour polo shirt, and some under armour shorts. 

Bring on the 3 day summer.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 19, 2019)

Pair of Ecco Biom Hybrid 3s. Again. Different colour though!


----------



## 6535 (Mar 19, 2019)

A little jaunt down to woburn in April for a couple of days


----------



## mister v (Mar 20, 2019)

A Big Max hybrid aqua golf bag


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 20, 2019)

Four dozen prov1x in the deal 4 for 3. Thatâ€™s me for the season.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 20, 2019)

A Benross Rev 60Â° wedge.

I feel like I'm having to comment on this thread far too often.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 20, 2019)

Cleveland Huntington Beach #4 Putter. I've been looking at one of these for a long time and found a brand new one on Golf Bidder for Â£69. Although that comes with Â£6.99 postage.

If I now sell anything to them (which I've planned to do) I'll get the postage refunded .....just to see if I can sneak the postage through work.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2019)

Bunch of computer components and a copy of The Golf Club 2019.

Closest I will get to playing for a while methinks.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 20, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Bunch of computer components and a copy of The Golf Club 2019.

Closest I will get to playing for a while methinks.
		
Click to expand...

It's a decent but frustrating game. You have to club up at least twice if you're in the rough as a word of advice ðŸ‘ and be ridiculously gentle with downhill putts


----------



## 6535 (Mar 20, 2019)

Garsen Quad TourProto Grip. Itâ€™s transformed my timing on my putting stroke.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 21, 2019)

Big Bertha OS 4 iron, brand new, 50 quid off ebay. 

Driver is terrible at the moment, but hitting 5 iron great off the tee, so hoping this will be the same, but just give me a bit more distance. Current 5 iron is 25 degrees loft, this is 20, so hopefully the theory works!


----------



## GolfingPastor (Mar 21, 2019)

Putt Out pressure putt training aid


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 22, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Big Bertha OS 4 iron, brand new, 50 quid off ebay.

Driver is terrible at the moment, but hitting 5 iron great off the tee, so hoping this will be the same, but just give me a bit more distance. Current 5 iron is 25 degrees loft, this is 20, so hopefully the theory works!
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly the same with the 4i in my set. Wonderful club. Great off the tee, but having the option for the 2nd shots into par 4/5s is great.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

A lesson package with my pro. 

4 x 1 hour trackman lessons discounted price of Â£220

Want to really nail my driver by the end. Off the tee is killing my game. I had a lesson a month or so ago.. drove fantastic for 2 rounds then back to old habits , think Iâ€™m hitting down on it . Want to really engrain the new technique


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Not bought today, but had 8 new MCC +4 grips delivered yesterday so fitted them to my irons, Driver and 3 wood last night. Stuck an extra wrap of tape under as well. All done in less than 45 minutes. My God those grips are thick now!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Not bought today, but had 8 new MCC +4 grips delivered yesterday so fitted them to my irons, Driver and 3 wood last night. Stuck an extra wrap of tape under as well. All done in less than 45 minutes. My God those grips are thick now!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The second hand four wood I bought has a thicker grip on it, I'm finding it quite odd to get used to. What is the potential benefit of it? I'm wondering about maybe getting it taken off and a normal one put on.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The second hand four wood I bought has a thicker grip on it, I'm finding it quite odd to get used to. What is the potential benefit of it? I'm wondering about maybe getting it taken off and a normal one put on.
		
Click to expand...

I have bigger hands (I'm 6ft 2") so the standard grips always feel a bit loose. Putting the +4's on and an extra wrap of tape just makes the whole thing feel much more secure. I also have a fairly weak right elbow due to a previous injury, and the extra grip thickness does seem to absorb some of the vibration..


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The second hand four wood I bought has a thicker grip on it, I'm finding it quite odd to get used to. What is the potential benefit of it? I'm wondering about maybe getting it taken off and a normal one put on.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s best to have your grips matching where possible 

I regrip all my clubs (even new) to the same make and size as the rest.. may seem a waste but the grip is your interaction between you and the club. Itâ€™s only place you meet with it.. so try and keep it consistent


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I have bigger hands (I'm 6ft 2") so the standard grips always feel a bit loose. Putting the +4's on and an extra wrap of tape just makes the whole thing feel much more secure. I also have a fairly weak right elbow due to a previous injury, and the extra grip thickness does seem to absorb some of the vibration..
		
Click to expand...

Ok. My hands/fingers are skin and bone so the fat grip is probably not doing me any favours.  I reckon I'll get it changed at some point.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s best to have your grips matching where possible 

I regrip all my clubs (even new) to the same make and size as the rest.. may seem a waste but the grip is your interaction between you and the club. Itâ€™s only place you meet with it.. so try and keep it consistent
		
Click to expand...

No it's not. It's down to personal preference.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I have bigger hands (I'm 6ft 2") so the standard grips always feel a bit loose. Putting the +4's on and an extra wrap of tape just makes the whole thing feel much more secure. I also have a fairly weak right elbow due to a previous injury, and the extra grip thickness does seem to absorb some of the vibration..
		
Click to expand...

I have mc4s, with one and a half wraps on all my clubs except my driver. I give the top half of the grip 2 wraps, and the bottom half one. Suits me. I like a thinner grip on my driver. I think it helps me turn it over. Standard multicompound, one layer of tape.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Titleist TS3 9.5 loft with Kurokage Black Dual Shaft 50g Regular shaft.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Titleist TS3 9.5 loft with Kurokage Black Dual Shaft 50g Regular shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Bet that set you back a bit.. nice one ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bet that set you back a bit.. nice one ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Part exâ€™d a set of Irons to reduce the outlay.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have mc4s, with one and a half wraps on all my clubs except my driver. I give the top half of the grip 2 wraps, and the bottom half one. Suits me. I like a thinner grip on my driver. I think it helps me turn it over. Standard multicompound, one layer of tape.
		
Click to expand...

Just had them at the range and I love the additional feeling of stability at the top of the backswing. I might give your set up a try next year as I didn't find them overly large.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			No it's not. It's down to personal preference.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this about grips being personal prefence on style, thickness and not needing to match through the the bag. 

I have at best average size hands, maybe even edging toward the smaller side. My Driver & 3 Wood and irons have Velvets on with 2 layers of tape as they feel better that way to me.
My hybrid has a chunky grip on as I like to keep a little less hand action through the ball and keep the face open a little with it, plus this feels right for me on this club. 

The my Wedges have multi compound cord grips that have 3 layers of tape as I like to quiten my wrists a little but still want an element or workability, plus I like the extra grip from the corded grip on my Wedges . 

None of what I've wrote above is either right or wrong it's just my personal feel for how I like the different clubs to be in my bag. Always confuses my dad when he goes in my bag as he prefers uniformity and finds it weird I like different feels in the bag. 

There is no one size fits all its just all preferences


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			A lesson package with my pro.

4 x 1 hour trackman lessons discounted price of Â£220

Want to really nail my driver by the end. Off the tee is killing my game. I had a lesson a month or so ago.. drove fantastic for 2 rounds then back to old habits , think Iâ€™m hitting down on it . Want to really engrain the new technique
		
Click to expand...

I have always had a steep angle of attack with driver.
Tried to change it but failed gone back to my natural game.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 25, 2019)

W/S v6 irons 

Yeh, but no! But ye...

At leatst theyâ€™ll look good ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 26, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			W/S v6 irons

Yeh, but no! But ye...

At leatst theyâ€™ll look good ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

They do look good!!!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 26, 2019)

AD333 Tour golf balls in the Srixon 4 for 3 offer. Snainton Golf. COMP5 code for an extra 5%


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 26, 2019)

NorwichBanana said:



			AD333 Tour golf balls in the Srixon 4 for 3 offer. Snainton Golf. COMP5 code for an extra 5%
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, going to jump on this offer. Now to decide what to have printed on them!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 26, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			Cheers, going to jump on this offer. Now to decide what to have printed on them!
		
Click to expand...

I had no end of ideas.....and in the end went for the basic idea of:

ROBBO
   93


----------



## Carpfather1 (Mar 26, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			Cheers, going to jump on this offer. Now to decide what to have printed on
		
Click to expand...




NorwichBanana said:



			I had no end of ideas.....and in the end went for the basic idea of:

ROBBO
   93
		
Click to expand...

how do you find the new ad333 tours do you normally play them ?


----------



## NorwichBanana (Mar 26, 2019)

Carpfather1 said:



			how do you find the new ad333 tours do you normally play them ?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played them since 2017 but I enjoyed them that year and saw this deal so had to get some.
I base buying golf balls on cost and brand. I like Srixon as a brand (entire bag is Srixon) and the cost of Â£1.50 a ball in this deal suits. They are my main reasons.


----------



## Oldham92 (Mar 26, 2019)

A TM Aeroburner 5 wood for a massive Â£20 in the second hand section at AG.


----------



## Yant (Mar 26, 2019)

Titleist 4 dozen for the price of 3 promotional offer on AVX. I'm switching from the ProV to the AVX as i prefer the ball flight. Also, the AVX's seem to be much more durable.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 26, 2019)

Yant said:



			Titleist 4 dozen for the price of 3 promotional offer on AVX. I'm switching from the ProV to the AVX as i prefer the ball flight. Also, the AVX's seem to be much more durable.
		
Click to expand...

Is the ball flight higher or lower than pro v1?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Yant said:



			Also, the AVX's seem to be much more durable.
		
Click to expand...

I found the opposite!


----------



## Yant (Mar 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Is the ball flight higher or lower than pro v1?
		
Click to expand...

Lower.


----------



## Yant (Mar 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I found the opposite!
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be lasting longer for me.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Callaway Steelhead XR #3 hybrid, Â£79.00 from Lefthandedgolf. Really enjoy hitting hybrids, have my Ezone set to 20.5, M2 is 22, this one at 25 degree will cover me nicely I think in the 17 yard range, which I do tend to over-draw with my 5 iron.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Callaway Steelhead XR #3 hybrid, Â£79.00 from Lefthandedgolf. Really enjoy hitting hybrids, have my Ezone set to 20.5, M2 is 22, this one at 25 degree will cover me nicely I think in the 17 yard range, which I do tend to over-draw with my 5 iron.
		
Click to expand...

170 yard range duh!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Callaway Steelhead XR #3 hybrid, Â£79.00 from Lefthandedgolf. Really enjoy hitting hybrids, have my Ezone set to 20.5, M2 is 22, this one at 25 degree will cover me nicely I think in the 17 yard range, which I do tend to over-draw with my 5 iron.
		
Click to expand...

I find it funny when people have all different hybrids, if I had more than one I'm sure I'd want them to be the same club in different lofts just for consistency.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I find it funny when people have all different hybrids, if I had more than one I'm sure I'd want them to be the same club in different lofts just for consistency.
		
Click to expand...

Why? As long as a club hits the yardage you want it to, the brand stamped on the bottom is irrelevant surely?


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			170 yard range duh!
		
Click to expand...

Another typo, it is a #5 hybrid duh!


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I find it funny when people have all different hybrids, if I had more than one I'm sure I'd want them to be the same club in different lofts just for consistency.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have a point to an extent, but it is about gapping. I absolutely love hitting hybrids. Flushing one from the fairway / rough as well as fairway woods I find the most pleasurable shots to hit.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Why? As long as a club hits the yardage you want it to, the brand stamped on the bottom is irrelevant surely?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, probably partly psychological and a visual thing, but partly because the different brands could have slightly different weights and feels to them. If they each work individually then fine. But you wouldn't have a TM 7 iron, Srixon 8 iron, Ping 9 iron etc.. I kind of see it the same here.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I think you have a point to an extent, but it is about gapping. I absolutely love hitting hybrids. Flushing one from the fairway / rough as well as fairway woods I find the most pleasurable shots to hit.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't saying you shouldn't have 3 hybrids or anything, I just meant for me personally, if I was going to add more hybrids to my bag now, I'd look for another G25 to match the one I have so it has the same feel I'm used to. Maybe just me though.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't saying you shouldn't have 3 hybrids or anything, I just meant for me personally, if I was going to add more hybrids to my bag now, I'd look for another G25 to match the one I have so it has the same feel I'm used to. Maybe just me though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disputing what you're saying. For me, I enjoy hitting them, and enjoy buying and trying different clubs. And i have to be fair, I find that the Yonex and TM2 are very different clubs, and I probably swing differently with both. But I researched them. The Yonex is a very versatile club, I find I can shape it, hit punchy 3/4 shots. The TM I really have to hit pretty hard, and find it very difficult to hit a fade, or controlled draw. I have found that after a short while hitting them, I've been able to game them very easily indeed, and I'm certain the Callaway will fit perfectly into my 170 yard carry range.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't saying you shouldn't have 3 hybrids or anything, I just meant for me personally, if I was going to add more hybrids to my bag now, I'd look for another G25 to match the one I have so it has the same feel I'm used to. Maybe just me though.
		
Click to expand...

You do sort of blow that though with your Dunlop DDH 60 degreee wedge . I'm only kidding, you buy and play whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I'm not disputing what you're saying. For me, I enjoy hitting them, and enjoy buying and trying different clubs. And i have to be fair, I find that the Yonex and TM2 are very different clubs, and I probably swing differently with both. But I researched them. The Yonex is a very versatile club, I find I can shape it, hit punchy 3/4 shots. The TM I really have to hit pretty hard, and find it very difficult to hit a fade, or controlled draw. I have found that after a short while hitting them, I've been able to game them very easily indeed, and I'm certain the Callaway will fit perfectly into my 170 yard carry range.
		
Click to expand...

That's cool, and quite interesting. It took me about 3 years to find just one hybrid I could bloody hit properly, let alone three!  Fair play to you.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			You do sort of blow that though with your Dunlop DDH 60 degreee wedge . I'm only kidding, you buy and play whatever makes you happy.
		
Click to expand...

It's different when you get one for free!   In all seriousness that actually is a bit annoying to me, but I know there's no point spending money replacing it really when I only use it to hack out of bunkers.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's cool, and quite interesting. It took me about 3 years to find just one hybrid I could bloody hit properly, let alone three!  Fair play to you.
		
Click to expand...

I quickly found I enjoyed hitting them, but that 19 degree on standard settings was trick to say the least. Well tricky with my crappy swing lol


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 1, 2019)

A clubhead. 

More specifically a Wilson Staff JP50 pitching wedge. 

JP was Joe Phillips who designed wedges for Wilson in the 80's and early 90's when there weren't many specialist wedges around, most sets of irons, even at the high end of the market, included a SW and the LW was virtually unheard of. 

This one is, despite its age, still unused. 

Now to get a shaft and grip fitted and I will have a lovely new Gap Wedge.


----------



## mister v (Apr 2, 2019)

a champ max pro wrench spike / cleat remover tool from amazon Â£8 included next day delivery............. and it actually works!!!!!!


----------



## AdamC28 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks to Crow, I received these beauties today 
Looking forward to getting to the range and giving them a hit!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2019)

A sleeveless jumper for when it warms up a bit. Not this weekend then.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 4, 2019)

A new Adidas jumper arrived from Hotgolf. Great quality and I got a medium (not because I've lost weight just because they're big sizes)


----------



## Lump (Apr 4, 2019)

NorwichBanana said:



			I had no end of ideas.....and in the end went for the basic idea of:

ROBBO
   93
		
Click to expand...

I just ordered the 4 for 3 TP5x. I rang ahead to see if â€œSpin ya Bastidâ€ was okay... was told Taylormade would more than likely refuse. Ordered with my name on ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 17, 2019)

Always carried and since getting an electric cart a couple months back never got around to replacing Players 14 Stand Bag.

Ordered the Mid Staff Cart Bag which is being delivered tomorrow ready for a 4 day golfing weekend.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 18, 2019)

13 x Champ C8 Golf grips.  They don't make them any more but the reviews are very good so can't wait to fit them and try them out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 18, 2019)

One of these bad boys. Pretty much all you can want in a hybrid golf bag, light, 100% waterproof, internal Umbrella sleeve, removable straps and a base that fits on a trolley plate properly. No more switching bags.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

A Callaway driver adaptor. Now all I need to do is get my Oban pulled, and glued into it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

2 packs of Mizuno JPX balls to lose on holiday.

No idea if theyâ€™re any good, but had prize money to spend in the clubhouse and our pro shops stock is absolutely appalling.


----------



## stevench (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			2 packs of Mizuno JPX balls to lose on holiday.

No idea if theyâ€™re any good, but had prize money to spend in the clubhouse and our pro shops stock is absolutely appalling.
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing the JPX-S recently and I've been really impressed with them, wouldn't hesitate to buy them again.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			2 packs of Mizuno JPX balls to lose on holiday.

No idea if theyâ€™re any good, but had prize money to spend in the clubhouse and our pro shops stock is absolutely appalling.
		
Click to expand...

found one last week and tried it for a few holes the other night, was like a rock, didnt bother picking it up just left it where lay on the green, after repairing the pitch mark of course


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			13 x Champ C8 Golf grips.  They don't make them any more but the reviews are very good so can't wait to fit them and try them out. 
View attachment 27121

Click to expand...

These are very good. I prefer a cord grip but these were excellent. Bombproof, they don't wear at all having the kevlar mix through them. 

Good choice, good in the rain too.

ðŸŒï¸ðŸ‘


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			found one last week and tried it for a few holes the other night, was like a rock, didnt bother picking it up just left it where lay on the green, after repairing the pitch mark of course
		
Click to expand...

They are indeed bricks. Molitor rebranded is my guess!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			found one last week and tried it for a few holes the other night, was like a rock, didnt bother picking it up just left it where lay on the green, after repairing the pitch mark of course
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜¬

Maybe I'll be donating em to dad


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			These are very good. I prefer a cord grip but these were excellent. Bombproof, they don't wear at all having the kevlar mix through them.

Good choice, good in the rain too.

ðŸŒï¸ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear.  I'm looking forward to fitting them over the weekend.
Best deal I found for them is on GolfClubs4Cash. 
I wonder why Champ don't make them anymore?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Good to hear.  I'm looking forward to fitting them over the weekend.
Best deal I found for them is on GolfClubs4Cash. 
I wonder why Champ don't make them anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Probably lasted too long, they'd go out of business waiting for them to wear out!

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 18, 2019)

Seeing as Iâ€™m a big game of thrones/ Tiger fan, and in my eyes Tiger is the GOAT I couldnâ€™t pass up on this.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Seeing as Iâ€™m a big game of thrones/ Tiger fan, and in my eyes Tiger is the GOAT I couldnâ€™t pass up on this.

View attachment 27123

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s getting stolen. 

Tah


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 18, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			One of these bad boys. Pretty much all you can want in a hybrid golf bag, light, 100% waterproof, internal Umbrella sleeve, removable straps and a base that fits on a trolley plate properly. No more switching bags.

View attachment 27122

Click to expand...

I like the idea of this....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Seeing as Iâ€™m a big game of thrones/ Tiger fan, and in my eyes Tiger is the GOAT I couldnâ€™t pass up on this.

View attachment 27123

Click to expand...

Would I ruin it if I said he looks like he is about to sneeze?


----------



## Curls (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 26, 2019)

A cap to protect noddle when sun and warmth returns


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2019)

4 new polo shirts, 3 J Linderberg and 1 Oscar Jacobson.
Only Â£130 for all 4 as well ðŸ˜€


----------



## ademac (Apr 27, 2019)

Bargain! Where from?


----------



## FAB90 (Apr 27, 2019)

Pair of Nike air zoom precision for Â£35


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2019)

Got some Nike Roshe G summer shoes. Â£58 in American Golf, plus I had vouchers to take most of that off. They were so comfortable when I tried them on, well pleased with them. 

These are the ones: https://www.americangolf.co.uk/clot...44.html?dwvar_325244_variantimage=black/white 

Hopefully it's dry enough tomorrow to give them their debut.

Also got a couple of pairs of shorts and a Fila polo in Costco, all of which were about Â£11 each. Happy days.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got some Nike Roshe G summer shoes. Â£58 in American Golf, plus I had vouchers to take most of that off. They were so comfortable when I tried them on, well pleased with them.

These are the ones: https://www.americangolf.co.uk/clothing-shoes/shoes/nike-golf-roshe-g-shoes-325244.html?dwvar_325244_variantimage=black/white

Hopefully it's dry enough tomorrow to give them their debut.

Also got a couple of pairs of shorts and a Fila polo in Costco, all of which were about Â£11 each. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got them in red, black, green and brown/gold. Theyâ€™re brilliant in the summer.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 27, 2019)

I bought a callaway rogue driver off eBay. Should be a difference to my current 815 DBD, will use the same shaft and see how I get on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2019)

Collected my new Odyssey Stroke Lab R Ball putter today after a fitting last week. Most I've ever spent on a single club - gulp! Did a bit of indoor practice and didn't even take the cellophane off the head at first


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 27, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			I love the look of these. Do report back with your thoughts!
		
Click to expand...

Having finally had some dry weather to get on the course with them, and using them at the range a bit I can say they're decent. 

Stable and comfortable, only slight drawback is they can get a little warm


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 28, 2019)

Got rained off and comp cancelled as I got to 8 today with a good score.

To settle my frustration went and got some bits and then went and played one of the other courses which hadnâ€™t flooded late afternoon. 

- Titleist Tour Double Canopy Umbrella which proved to be a a terrible purchase. 68 inch is somewhat excessive and should probably be described as a parasol rather than umbrella. Impractical to fix to the Motocaddy as itâ€™s so big it takes the trolley and bag on a kite surfing adventure around the course.

- Cobra F8 19 Hybrid. I fell in love with my 3 Wood and despite not getting on with other hybrids This really fits the bill for me. Baffler just sits well with me.

- Titleist Den Caddy, pointless purchase but why not.

- Titleist Shag Bag, because I may as well finish off the wannabe pro look.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 28, 2019)

ademac said:



			Bargain! Where from?
		
Click to expand...

Online golf, buy 2 get 1 free and OJ was Â£27


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 28, 2019)

A Motocaddy S1 Lite push trolley. Never had a trolley before but at Â£80 figured it was worth a try


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

Couple of Ping polo shirts from TK MAxx online.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2019)

some chromesoft x balls to hit into the trees


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Galvin Green insula jacket Â£50 delivered from House of Fraser
Use MAYDAY20 for 20% off


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2019)

Finally bought the 5iron for my set of Cobra F8 irons. When I got the set last year, I was reluctant to get it, because it only has 22 Â° of loft and I was afraid I would not be able to get it off the ground with my relatively low swing speed. Also, I wanted the gap wedge and getting both clubs would have put me over the amount I was willing and able to pay for a new set at that time. But since I have been hitting my 6iron relatively well and with a lot of height, and have been struggling with my hybrids and woods lately, I decided to get the 5iron after all. I got it yesterday and so far I really like it. Carry length is similar to the six iron, but the ball flight is lower with more roll.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Got rained off and comp cancelled as I got to 8 today with a good score.

To settle my frustration went and got some bits and then went and played one of the other courses which hadnâ€™t flooded late afternoon. 

- Titleist Tour Double Canopy Umbrella which proved to be a a terrible purchase. 68 inch is somewhat excessive and should probably be described as a parasol rather than umbrella. Impractical to fix to the Motocaddy as itâ€™s so big it takes the trolley and bag on a kite surfing adventure around the course.

- Cobra F8 19 Hybrid. I fell in love with my 3 Wood and despite not getting on with other hybrids This really fits the bill for me. Baffler just sits well with me.

- Titleist Den Caddy, pointless purchase but why not.

- Titleist Shag Bag, because I may as well finish off the wannabe pro look.

View attachment 27190

Click to expand...

Those den caddy's are not cheap.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 29, 2019)

Ebay 15% off again that includes HotGolf. If you are after something then today might be a good day to check their ebay shop...


----------



## Jon321 (Apr 30, 2019)

Used some pro shop account money towards a 410 plus driver. Different shaft to my 400 as well and results so far are very good. 
G400 max will be up for sale soon.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2019)

Waterville putter headcover for 6.20 all in.   A steal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Waterville putter headcover for 6.20 all in.   A steal.  

Click to expand...

Tralee one is better.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Tralee one is better. 

Click to expand...

You know how to spoil yourself. Lol


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2019)

A dozen Taylormade RBZ balls, Â£15.


----------



## Britishshooting (May 1, 2019)

Some FJ Tour S BOAâ€™s turned up today.

Only cost Â£100 as I had Â£50 worth of loyalty points to use at Golf Support, Bonus!


----------



## Hammertoe (May 2, 2019)

Brand new Titleist Ap1 716 5-GW


----------



## Crazyface (May 2, 2019)

20 Nike PD soft 12 quid delivered


----------



## Springveldt (May 2, 2019)

A dozen Bridgestone Tour B X balls with 2 free from AG (had a Â£15 voucher). Interested to see what difference they make (if any) from the softer Project (a) I've been playing.


----------



## elliottlale (May 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Two pairs of G/Fore shoes
		
Click to expand...

in a deal? where did you buy the shoes from, im looking at a pair for summer!


----------



## GG26 (May 2, 2019)

Just got 2 dozen z-stars xv (2017 model) delivered off of ebay for Â£37.  Cheaper as they were meant to have logos on - both boxes are free of logos. 

Now going to see if I really need a premium ball - I suspect not, but worth a try at that price.


----------



## apj0524 (May 3, 2019)

Ping G410 22 Degree Hybrid, its very very nice, adjusted it -1 degree Flat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

New grip for my driver. Felt so good in my hand today. Might need to look at the rest of the bag and think about regripping everything else. Wedges first I think


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2019)

Finally the odyssey o works 1w/s, took a while to find but letâ€™s see if itâ€™s â€œ the one â€œ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Finally the odyssey o works 1w/s, took a while to find but letâ€™s see if itâ€™s â€œ the one â€œ.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it will be. How long have you been looking for a new putter and what else have you tried


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Finally the odyssey o works 1w/s, took a while to find but letâ€™s see if itâ€™s â€œ the one â€œ.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it mateðŸ‘


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2019)

Adidas Forged Fibre BOA. So impressed with the shoes we tested in the Adidas reader day that I had to get a pair of these.
Honestly think these are the holy grail of golf shoes!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Of course it will be. How long have you been looking for a new putter and what else have you tried
		
Click to expand...

Problem is more like what havenâ€™t I tried, thatâ€™s a thread all together 



anotherdouble said:



			Good luck with it mateðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Midnight (May 6, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Adidas Forged Fibre BOA. So impressed with the shoes we tested in the Adidas reader day that I had to get a pair of these.
Honestly think these are the holy grail of golf shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Mate,
What did these shoes offer to make you think they were so good please. Interested as after new set of shoes.


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Mate,
What did these shoes offer to make you think they were so good please. Interested as after new set of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

The Adidas tour 360 spikeless are just on a whole other level of comfort. One of the other guys said it was on a par if not better than his Eccoâ€™s which as you know are expensive by comparison. Honestly could have played 18 and then gone shopping afterwards straight out the box. Unbelievable. 

We deliberately walked up steep hills with short grass and the grip was faultless. 

The leather appears to be of a very high standard, very soft and supple. Simply couldnâ€™t fault them. The forge fibre boa are the same sole as the 360 spikeless with a textile waterproof upper. No brainer.


----------



## Midnight (May 6, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			The Adidas tour 360 spikeless are just on a whole other level of comfort. One of the other guys said it was on a par if not better than his Eccoâ€™s which as you know are expensive by comparison. Honestly could have played 18 and then gone shopping afterwards straight out the box. Unbelievable.

We deliberately walked up steep hills with short grass and the grip was faultless.

The leather appears to be of a very high standard, very soft and supple. Simply couldnâ€™t fault them. The forge fibre boa are the same sole as the 360 spikeless with a textile waterproof upper. No brainer.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## GolfingPastor (May 6, 2019)

3 x second hand putters:

â€¢Odyssey Toulon San Diego
â€¢Bettinardi Queen Bee no.6
â€¢Edel E3 

Probably try them all out over the next few months and keep the fav


----------



## Oddsocks (May 7, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			The Adidas tour 360 spikeless are just on a whole other level of comfort. One of the other guys said it was on a par if not better than his Eccoâ€™s which as you know are expensive by comparison. Honestly could have played 18 and then gone shopping afterwards straight out the box. Unbelievable.

We deliberately walked up steep hills with short grass and the grip was faultless.

The leather appears to be of a very high standard, very soft and supple. Simply couldnâ€™t fault them. The forge fibre boa are the same sole as the 360 spikeless with a textile waterproof upper. No brainer.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had 4 pairs of the tour 360 boost spiked and echo that their are without doubt the most comfortable shoes I have owned.  Itâ€™s just a shame that you cannot get more than 8 months from the before the inside of the rear heel breaks down.  Not something Iâ€™m willing to accept on Â£140 shoes


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 7, 2019)

Odyssey V line Stroke Lab putter.







Borrowed a mates to try for 18 on Sunday and putted quite nicely with it, and it just looks great when putting, liked it a lot. Pulled the trigger on one yesterday morning, played 9 holes with it in the afternoon, 12 putts for the nine holes, 6 single putt holes. What a difference, the roll was so much better than my 9 year old Scotty. Let's hope the magic dust doesn't wear off too soon.


----------



## hacker_al (May 7, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Iâ€™ve had 4 pairs of the tour 360 boost spiked and echo that their are without doubt the most comfortable shoes I have owned.  Itâ€™s just a shame that you cannot get more than 8 months from the before the inside of the rear heel breaks down.  Not something Iâ€™m willing to accept on Â£140 shoes
		
Click to expand...

Oddsocks
Have any of these had the leather inside the heel?  
I know I had issues when they were using material inside but was hoping this would be stopped by using leather.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 7, 2019)

hacker_al said:



			Oddsocks
Have any of these had the leather inside the heel? 
I know I had issues when they were using material inside but was hoping this would be stopped by using leather.
		
Click to expand...

All had material inners.


----------



## J55TTC (May 7, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Iâ€™ve had 4 pairs of the tour 360 boost spiked and echo that their are without doubt the most comfortable shoes I have owned.  Itâ€™s just a shame that you cannot get more than 8 months from the before the inside of the rear heel breaks down.  Not something Iâ€™m willing to accept on Â£140 shoes
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, havenâ€™t had mine very long. Time will tell. 
Canâ€™t fault my Nike lunar control vapor, 2 years as my primary shoe and still perfect ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## hacker_al (May 7, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			All had material inners.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, might give the new ones a try.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Iâ€™ve had 4 pairs of the tour 360 boost spiked and echo that their are without doubt the most comfortable shoes I have owned.  Itâ€™s just a shame that you cannot get more than 8 months from the before the inside of the rear heel breaks down.  Not something Iâ€™m willing to accept on Â£140 shoes
		
Click to expand...

I took mine to a local cobbler and sewed/glued a piece of suede in to the  rear heel for Â£8.00 per pair.
Has extended the life of them over 12 months.


----------



## Robster59 (May 7, 2019)

A new charger for my Lithium Caddy Cell battery.  The old one stopped working.  I took it to a friend of mine who's an electrician but he couldn't fix it so had to get a direct replacement.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 10, 2019)

An Adams XTD 5 Wood, fleabay. Looks a cracking addition to the bag.


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			An Adams XTD 5 Wood, fleabay. Looks a cracking addition to the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got room left for any irons in there??


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Have you got room left for any irons in there?? 

Click to expand...

I may lose the 3H for this one! Or possibly the 60 degree wedge. Irons, what are they!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 10, 2019)

A new waterproof hat after I found mine was mouldy yest after leaving it in my boot for a few months under the boot itself ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IanM (May 10, 2019)

Some trousers off Ebay.... royal blue, it said.  Picture looked a bit paler, nice for the summer.  Arrived today, heck if you close your eyes you can still see them!!   

I think they are going back!


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2019)

IanM said:



			Some trousers off Ebay.... royal blue, it said.  Picture looked a bit paler, nice for the summer.  Arrived today, heck if you close your eyes you can still see them!!  

I think they are going back!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a nice bold pair of trousers.  Bit late though, trouser season is nearly over.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Have you got room left for any irons in there?? 

Click to expand...

I used to laugh at a mate of my old man's with his 7 and 9 woods back in the day, but I'm that old t**t now, struggling with anything more than a 6 iron!!!


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I used to laugh at a mate of my old man's with his 7 and 9 woods back in the day, but I'm that old t**t now, struggling with anything more than a 6 iron!!!
		
Click to expand...

But standard spec for your 6 iron is a loft of 28' and a length of 38", back in the 1970s a 4 iron typically had a loft of 28' and a length of 37.5".

So in reality you're hitting a 4 iron, okay the Wilson will launch far easier than on old 4 iron but you've still not yet lost your manhood.


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I used to laugh at a mate of my old man's with his 7 and 9 woods back in the day, but I'm that old t**t now, struggling with anything more than a 6 iron!!!
		
Click to expand...

lol, I shouldn't laugh, my intention now is to replace my 5 iron with a 23Â° hybrid.   5 irons just have no place in this day and age!


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			lol, I shouldn't laugh, my intention now is to replace my 5 iron with a 23Â° hybrid.   5 irons just have no place in this day and age!
		
Click to expand...

I havnt even had a 6 iron in my bag this year.  Dropped for a 30* Adam's dhy proto. Literally dropped my handicap over night.


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2019)

A proper iron fitting at left handed golf  in silvermere next Saturday.


----------



## shane3003 (May 10, 2019)

I had a Ping fitting this week, not purchased yet but about to bite the bullet on; G410 Plus Driver, G410 3 & 7 Wood.
I seem to struggle with my 4 Hybrid, fitter suggested the 7 wood and it was a breeze to hit and felt great ðŸ™„


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2019)

I bought a new putter on ebay in an auction for 25 â‚¬, mostly because the really old Slotline Inertia putter I am using in my second bag at the moment, is not doing me any favours. The new one is a JuCad putter. Yeah, that's right. I didn't know they made putters either ... I knew them exclusively as a trolley/bag manufacturer, but seemingly they did bring out a putter line at some point. The guy I bought it from had won it in a competition and basically never used it, so it is really as good as new. It is a very heavy center shafted mallet (all my putters are center shafted ... it just suits my eye better). I took it to the course yesterday and put it in my bag right away for a 9 hole comp. I was a bit reluctant at first and after a few practice putts considered going back to my locker and exchanging it for the old one, because it felt so different. The extra weight means you really just have to give the ball a little nudge and it will roll on forever. But since I always struggled a bit with geting longer putts to the hole, I thought I'd just give it a go. What can I say? It is magical. I cannot remember ever putting that well. So now the JuCad putter is going into my main bag, replacing the Odyssey White Hot and that is going into my other bag to replace the Slotline.


----------



## IainP (May 11, 2019)

Capella said:



			I bought a new putter on ebay in an auction for 25 â‚¬, mostly because the really old Slotline Inertia putter I am using in my second bag at the moment, is not doing me any favours. The new one is a JuCad putter. Yeah, that's right. I didn't know they made putters either ... I knew them exclusively as a trolley/bag manufacturer, but seemingly they did bring out a putter line at some point. The guy I bought it from had won it in a competition and basically never used it, so it is really as good as new. It is a very heavy center shafted mallet (all my putters are center shafted ... it just suits my eye better). I took it to the course yesterday and put it in my bag right away for a 9 hole comp. I was a bit reluctant at first and after a few practice putts considered going back to my locker and exchanging it for the old one, because it felt so different. The extra weight means you really just have to give the ball a little nudge and it will roll on forever. But since I always struggled a bit with geting longer putts to the hole, I thought I'd just give it a go. What can I say? It is magical. I cannot remember ever putting that well. So now the JuCad putter is going into my main bag, replacing the Odyssey White Hot and that is going into my other bag to replace the Slotline.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look, is it the X300? I like the look of that and sounds like you grabbed a bargain.
You do of course  know the magic dust usually only lasts a couple of rounds ðŸ˜


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			Just had a look, is it the X300? I like the look of that and sounds like you grabbed a bargain.
You do of course  know the magic dust usually only lasts a couple of rounds ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

It's the stainless steel one, so the X800, but the shape is the same as the X300. I think the guy on ebay said the original retail price was 199 â‚¬ or something like that. It is a very solid and classy looking putter. And yeah, I know the new putter magic normally does not last long  I'll just try to make the most of it while it does.


----------



## IainP (May 11, 2019)

Capella said:



			It's the stainless steel one, so the X800, but the shape is the same as the X300. I think the guy on ebay said the original retail price was 199 â‚¬ or something like that. It is a very solid and classy looking putter. And yeah, I know the new putter magic normally does not last long  I'll just try to make the most of it while it does.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I noticed the stainless one but didn't think it could be for that price.  Great find.


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			A proper iron fitting at left handed golf  in silvermere next Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Given that you play proper irons, that should be fun. 

Are you going to get the heads fitted the right way round?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 12, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Finally the odyssey o works 1w/s, took a while to find but letâ€™s see if itâ€™s â€œ the one â€œ.
		
Click to expand...

Had itâ€™s first outing and Iâ€™m 50:50, with it being my 40th this year I might just treat myself to  full putter fitting and have done with it


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

G25 hybrid in 23Â° to replace my 5 iron, Â£60 + 7 delivery. Purchased at 3:40am off ebay as I couldn't sleep, putting the hours in for them bargains, ha.


----------



## Jordanti9 (May 13, 2019)

3 dozen prov1x in yellow.

Shame I missed the 4 for 3 but was using project (a) at the time .


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			G25 hybrid in 23Â° to replace my 5 iron, Â£60 + 7 delivery. Purchased at 3:40am off ebay as I couldn't sleep, putting the hours in for them bargains, ha.
		
Click to expand...

Man they are strong lofted irons aren't they!


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Man they are strong lofted irons aren't they!
		
Click to expand...

I guess so, but all the major manufacturers seem to be similar, for the game improvement varieties. My 5 iron is dead on 23Â° apparently. It's probably small wonder I can't hit it to save my life.  I literally only use it to punch under trees at the moment, so it's going in the cupboard now.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 14, 2019)

I replaced my 5 iron too with a hybrid.


----------



## Crazyface (May 14, 2019)

An ORANGE Under Armour polo. Not that horrible bright orange, but a deep ORANGE colour. Ready to blow my cous off the course on Friday !!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 14, 2019)

Set of Callaway Epic pro irons project x 6.0 LZ  4/w Â£450
Mint bargain.


----------



## chrisd (May 14, 2019)

2 x 12 boxes of Wilson DX3's from Clubhouse Golf to try them. BlueinMunich gave me one to try against my Pro V1 whilst playing in Bermuda and I couldn't tell the difference either in feel or result. Keeping fingers crossed they perform, especially at under Â£20 per box with free delivery


----------



## simonm8 (May 14, 2019)

After a Callaway Demo day last week my new Callaway Apex Cf19 5-GW - Elevate Shaft - have arrived.. Downside is with work commitments and travel and a stag do this weekend and wedding next it not going to be until June before I get to use them!!!


----------



## Wolf (May 16, 2019)

After yesterday's outing to Woburn with GM & TM. I've just pulled the trigger and ordered 2 x HiToe Wedges in 54 & 58Â° in the copper finish.

Oh and a 10.5Â° M5 Driver with Tensi Orange stiff shaft...

Later I'll  probably be buying flowers, dinner and a humble pie to eat for after I've told the Mrs what I've spent....


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			After yesterday's outing to Woburn with GM & TM. I've just pulled the trigger and ordered 2 x HiToe Wedges in 54 & 58Â° in the copper finish.

Oh and a 10.5Â° M5 Driver with Tensi Orange stiff shaft...

Later I'll  probably be buying flowers, dinner and a humble pie to eat for after I've told the Mrs what I've spent....
		
Click to expand...

I do like that shaft, tried it in my M2 - might look for one soon


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I do like that shaft, tried it in my M2 - might look for one soon
		
Click to expand...

surely it's time for you to be getting new irons!


----------



## Wolf (May 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I do like that shaft, tried it in my M2 - might look for one soon
		
Click to expand...

We tried it in the Hzrdous smoke it just didn't work for me. But the Tensi orange was perfect  simply could not resist


----------



## Macster (May 16, 2019)

Just awaiting the arrival of my 'used for 2 Rounds' Titleist TS2 Driver from the Bay........9.5* with EvenFlow White 65S shaft.  Bargin.

Tried a friends last week when playing at Cleckheaton, and striped 2/3 better than I have hit any Driver in years, so here goes.  The way it will 'probably go ' is that once mine and in my Bag, 
I never hit another like those 3 ever with it !!


----------



## Imurg (May 16, 2019)

Macster said:



			Just awaiting the arrival of my 'used for 2 Rounds' Titleist TS2 Driver from the Bay........9.5* with EvenFlow White 65S shaft.  Bargin.

Tried a friends last week when playing at Cleckheaton, and striped 2/3 better than I have hit any Driver in years, so here goes.  The way it will 'probably go ' is that once mine and in my Bag,
I never hit another like those 3 ever with it !!  

Click to expand...

At least you won't lose much when you sell it on...


----------



## Crazyface (May 16, 2019)

having a nosey on e bay late last night I spotted some nice new Nike golf shoes (who buys used?). Forty notes delivered. Bought!


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2019)

a range finder, as I hated wearing a gps watch and got fed up using my phone!
I just hope it works ok from the trees


----------



## Garush34 (May 16, 2019)

Bought 3 new wedges, Wilson FG Tour 50, 54 and 58. Hopefully take delivery tomorrow just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Hammertoe (May 16, 2019)

New Titleist 2019 Stadry cart bag


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			surely it's time for you to be getting new irons!
		
Click to expand...

I've only had mine for 6 months.................. mmm your probably right ðŸ‘


----------



## Bazzatron (May 17, 2019)

Nothing yet, but use adi33 on Adidas website for 33% off.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

New shinies following my fitting at left handed golf in silvermere.

I tried the apex pro, i blade, cobra blades and the srixon z585â€™s.

The cobras looked nice but were awful to hit
The iblades felt good but I didn't really like them.
The apexâ€™s pros were great and so were the srixons both giving similar numbers - 185-190 yards with a 7 iron so a good 20 yards more than my current irons
I went for the srixons with kbs s taper stiff shafts 1/2 inch longer as I felt more comfortable with them.
Hopefully theyâ€™ll be with me next weekend


----------



## anotherdouble (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			New shinies following my fitting at left handed golf in silvermere.

I tried the apex pro, i blade, cobra blades and the srixon z585â€™s.

The cobras looked nice but were awful to hit
The iblades felt good but I didn't really like them.
The apexâ€™s pros were great and so were the srixons both giving similar numbers - 185-190 yards with a 7 iron so a good 20 yards more than my current irons
I went for the srixons with kbs s taper stiff shafts 1/2 inch longer as I felt more comfortable with them.
Hopefully theyâ€™ll be with me next weekend
		
Click to expand...

Very nice mate. Donâ€™t you, chrisd and jobr do the same boot fair, you will put American golf out of business


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Some Callaway ERC soft balls, and club jumper reduced to half price


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			New shinies following my fitting at left handed golf in silvermere.

I tried the apex pro, i blade, cobra blades and the srixon z585â€™s.

The cobras looked nice but were awful to hit
The iblades felt good but I didn't really like them.
The apexâ€™s pros were great and so were the srixons both giving similar numbers - 185-190 yards with a 7 iron so a good 20 yards more than my current irons
I went for the srixons with kbs s taper stiff shafts 1/2 inch longer as I felt more comfortable with them.
Hopefully theyâ€™ll be with me next weekend
		
Click to expand...

Nice
Aren't the 585's a bit "cavity back" for you..?


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Nice
Aren't the 585's a bit "cavity back" for you..?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and I was shocked how much I liked them when i saw them in the shop. The numbers were good and thatâ€™s more important.
Think itâ€™ll take some getting use to having that thicker top line


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

They still look good behind the ball, almost the same as the 785.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			They still look good behind the ball, almost the same as the 785.
		
Click to expand...

My mistake, Iâ€™ve got the 565â€™s but theyâ€™re still a nice looking set of bats.
Just to need to sell both sets of blades Iâ€™ve got.


----------



## Lump (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			My mistake, Iâ€™ve got the 565â€™s but theyâ€™re still a nice looking set of bats.
Just to need to sell both sets of blades Iâ€™ve got.
		
Click to expand...

Surely with your SS youâ€™d easily sit in X. I have X in C-tapers and they donâ€™t feel stout. 
Amazed your not in at least S+. Your quick with tempo no?


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			My mistake, Iâ€™ve got the 565â€™s but theyâ€™re still a nice looking set of bats.
Just to need to sell both sets of blades Iâ€™ve got.
		
Click to expand...

Same meat, different gravy....


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Lump said:



			Surely with your SS youâ€™d easily sit in X. I have X in C-tapers and they donâ€™t feel stout.
Amazed your not in at least S+. Your quick with tempo no?
		
Click to expand...

I was on the line of stiff/x and I found the stiff flex better and I could relax a bit more swinging


----------



## Crow (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			My mistake, Iâ€™ve got the 565â€™s but theyâ€™re still a nice looking set of bats.
Just to need to sell both sets of blades Iâ€™ve got.
		
Click to expand...

You should have no difficulty selling the Mizuno Pro Originals.


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Yeah and I was shocked how much I liked them when i saw them in the shop. The numbers were good and thatâ€™s more important.
Think itâ€™ll take some getting use to having that thicker top line
		
Click to expand...

Always changing clubs, it'll be the ruin of you ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HampshireHog (May 19, 2019)

Adidas Polo $24 on the way home from Washington.

UA Storm vest Â£8.80 from their website


----------



## larmen (May 20, 2019)

Well, apart from an UA bargain which I don't think I will get I needed a practice bag for balls. Checked at Amazon and the only way to make sure it fits 20ish balls, get a bag with 20ish balls in it. 24 Pro-V-1 lake balls. Never played them, and the ones I found are usually drawn (sliced actually) towards water and I never finished a round with one.

Going to have  a go at the chipping green and practice bunker next weekend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

A lovely shiny blue Cobra F6 driver from Wolf that will add 20yds to my tee shots and turn me into a pro....................... something like that anyway .


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A lovely shiny blue Cobra F6 driver from Wolf that will add 20yds to my tee shots and turn me into a pro....................... something like that anyway .
		
Click to expand...

Thought you loved your Nike Covert. Just time for a change?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thought you loved your Nike Covert. Just time for a change?
		
Click to expand...

I do like it, and I will be keeping it just in case for a few weeks. However, I have been conscious for a little while that I have hit a plateau in terms of distance with it and it is just a little too short when playing off white tees at most courses. Fine off the yellows but a bit too short off the whites. I have whacked a few drivers from friends and family over the last few months and discovered that with the same swing on the same course I can get an extra 10-20yds. That is huge when you are a relatively short hitter. I played in an Open on Saturday and that was the final straw, I was too far behind my pp's and my approaches to the green were much harder because of it. 

I can be fairly consistent with the Nike so if the Cobra doesn't play nicely often enough I will accept the distance loss and it will be back in the bag. I should add, my son can smash the Nike out of sight so it is not the club. It is the combination of me and the club. It works well but I need it to work better.

Are you happy with the G30? I've gone G25 mad in my bag and was tempted to go for the same in the driver but when Wolf posted his club up for sale it seemed too good a chance to not try it out.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do like it, and I will be keeping it just in case for a few weeks. However, I have been conscious for a little while that I have hit a plateau in terms of distance with it and it is just a little too short when playing off white tees at most courses. Fine off the yellows but a bit too short off the whites. I have whacked a few drivers from friends and family over the last few months and discovered that with the same swing on the same course I can get an extra 10-20yds. That is huge when you are a relatively short hitter. I played in an Open on Saturday and that was the final straw, I was too far behind my pp's and my approaches to the green were much harder because of it.

I can be fairly consistent with the Nike so if the Cobra doesn't play nicely often enough I will accept the distance loss and it will be back in the bag. I should add, my son can smash the Nike out of sight so it is not the club. It is the combination of me and the club. It works well but I need it to work better.

Are you happy with the G30? I've gone G25 mad in my bag and was tempted to go for the same in the driver but when Wolf posted his club up for sale it seemed too good a chance to not try it out.
		
Click to expand...

I love my G30 but I haven't really measured distance to be honest. I got it because I can hit it straighter than the old one. I haven't tried a lot of drivers, I certainly haven't tried any newer ones than this one either. But I can hit without losing the ball 9 times out of 10 so I'm happy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I love my G30 but I haven't really measured distance to be honest. I got it because I can hit it straighter than the old one. I haven't tried a lot of drivers, I certainly haven't tried any newer ones this one either. But I can hit without losing the ball 9 times out of 10 so I'm happy. 

Click to expand...

As a wayward driver in the past I agree that straight and short is better than long and wild. 3 off the tee is no fun and it kills your card (costs a fortune in golf balls as well ). The Nike has given me control but I'm trying to see if I can get control plus a little extra. It is worth trying.


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2019)

Over the weekend......NOTHING. I tried so hard, you've no idea of the effort put in, but nothing. The wife however, went bananas and spend a fortune.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 21, 2019)

Just ordered a Mizuno MP-18 MMC Fli Hi 2-iron with some vouchers I won at an Open at the weekend. Been wanting a long iron in the bag for a while after having success using my 4 iron off the tee on shorter par 4s recently so something a bit longer should come in handy. Looking forward to giving it a hit.


----------



## Wolf (May 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A lovely shiny blue Cobra F6 driver from Wolf that will add 20yds to my tee shots and turn me into a pro....................... something like that anyway .
		
Click to expand...

It's been firmly deposited in the hands of the courier mate so should be with you shortly to give big Blue a bash. I'm gonna miss it even the the Mrs said but I like the look the blue one do you have to sell it ðŸ˜‚

On a side note my new driver and Wedges has cost me more than expected as today we popped into Audi to get her little S1 serviced, ended up walking out with a deposit put down on a brand new A1 S line for her... Her words were you got new clubs I need a new toy... For that I'm gonna have to get new irons and fairways ðŸ˜‚..


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It's been firmly deposited in the hands of the courier mate so should be with you shortly to give big Blue a bash. I'm gonna miss it even the the Mrs said but I like the look the blue one do you have to sell it ðŸ˜‚

On a side note my new driver and Wedges has cost me more than expected as today we popped into Audi to get her little S1 serviced, ended up walking out with a deposit put down on a brand new A1 S line for her... Her words were you got new clubs I need a new toy... For that I'm gonna have to get new irons and fairways ðŸ˜‚..
		
Click to expand...

You need a cheaper other half mate!
My irons have cost me lunch at silvermere, a bottle of her favourite wine and a week away in September (weâ€™ll use her mates apartment so just flights and beer money)


----------



## Wolf (May 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			You need a cheaper other half mate!
My irons have cost me lunch at silvermere, a bottle of her favourite wine and a week away in September (weâ€™ll use her mates apartment so just flights and beer money)
		
Click to expand...

To be fair her car is due for either upgrade  in September or paying off final balance, she was going to keep it as she loves it but we saw the new S Line in sport back today and it was so nice that we decided to cash in the balance and put a deposit on a new one.

Plus side is now she has 5 doors and the new one being the size of the old A3, going forward means I don't lose my car when she needs extra room.


----------



## stevench (May 21, 2019)

Picked up a Ping Voss Vault 2.0 putter today.
I've always preferred the look of the anser style putters but had much more luck with mallets due to mishits.
My last ansers were the ping milled and redwood and I'm surprised how much of a difference the TR grroves make to mishits.
I've had the Ketsch Cadence TR in the bag for the last 3 years so I fancied a change but I'm holding onto it for now in case I need to go back cap in hand...


----------



## Lump (May 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Just ordered a Mizuno MP-18 MMC Fli Hi 2-iron with some vouchers I won at an Open at the weekend. Been wanting a long iron in the bag for a while after having success using my 4 iron off the tee on shorter par 4s recently so something a bit longer should come in handy. Looking forward to giving it a hit.
		
Click to expand...

What gap is it to fill. I find my 2 iron doesnâ€™t sit right in the bag. Mine is longer than my hybrid but shorter than a 3 wood. Both of which are more useful, I have to then drop my 4 iron which leaves me a massive gap from 5 iron to hybrid.


----------



## Oldham92 (May 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A lovely shiny blue Cobra F6 driver from Wolf that will add 20yds to my tee shots and turn me into a pro....................... something like that anyway .
		
Click to expand...

Major jealousy. Love the blue cobra drivers.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 21, 2019)

A generic brand phone holder that should fit on any trolley, for about 1/3 of the price of the trolley brand holder and attachment.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

Lump said:



			What gap is it to fill. I find my 2 iron doesnâ€™t sit right in the bag. Mine is longer than my hybrid but shorter than a 3 wood. Both of which are more useful, I have to then drop my 4 iron which leaves me a massive gap from 5 iron to hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

It's for between my Fairway and 4 Iron to replace my old Callaway 4 Hybrid which doesn't get used and is the same loft as my 4 iron so is pointless, but the 2 iron is a similar loft to my 4 Wood so not sure how it'll affect the gapping yet tbh. Hoping it's going to be a bit more reliable than the 4 Wood, which can get a bit hooky at times and planning to mainly use it off the tee on the shorter par 4s and 2nd shot on the par 5s. Was a bit of an impulse buy as I won some vouchers, so if it doesn't work out and I struggle to hit it consistently I'll just sell it. More of an experimentary purchase than anything else, and something I've been wanting to try for a while.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 22, 2019)

A Bushnell XE awesome piece of kit.


----------



## r0wly86 (May 22, 2019)

Been converted to the Bridgestone Tour B XS after buying a dozen following the My Golf Spy report. Love them, spin like hell on the greens and getting big distances. Anyway looking online Clubhouse Golf are doing a Tiger edition for Â£29.99 per dozen and if you buy 2 or Â£27.50 per dozen. So picked up 2 dozen with next day delivery for Â£59.99


----------



## Italian outcast (May 22, 2019)

After a fitting a few weeks ago at my course - Callaway Rogue irons (4-AW) to replace my graphite series irons
+ a Rogue 4 Hybrid - never really played a hybrid before but was hitting it well _on the range_ 
Waiting on a freebie gift from a friend being delivered (currently being couriered all around Italy for the past 10 days) - Ping G30 SF Tec driver, 52 and 56 Vokeys and an Odyssey putter
That then will be a new WITB... mais,  _plus Ã§a change._..


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			It's for between my Fairway and 4 Iron to replace my old Callaway 4 Hybrid which doesn't get used and is the same loft as my 4 iron so is pointless, but the 2 iron is a similar loft to my 4 Wood so not sure how it'll affect the gapping yet tbh. Hoping it's going to be a bit more reliable than the 4 Wood, which can get a bit hooky at times and planning to mainly use it off the tee on the shorter par 4s and 2nd shot on the par 5s. Was a bit of an impulse buy as I won some vouchers, so if it doesn't work out and I struggle to hit it consistently I'll just sell it. More of an experimentary purchase than anything else, and something I've been wanting to try for a while.
		
Click to expand...

had one, got shot, 16.5 deg loft so closer to a 1 iron than a 2, after the honeymoon period found it very hard to hit TBH, esp off the deck, tee it was fine


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			had one, got shot, 16.5 deg loft so closer to a 1 iron than a 2, after the honeymoon period found it very hard to hit TBH, esp off the deck, tee it was fine
		
Click to expand...

Imagine it'll be the same for me, but will look pretty in the bag for a while before I sell it


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2019)

After missing out on my UA bargains I decided to go on a little shop around eBay and my local pro shop


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			After missing out on my UA bargains I decided to go on a little shop around eBay and my local pro shop

View attachment 27367
View attachment 27368
View attachment 27369
View attachment 27370

Click to expand...

You sexy beast!


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2019)

Is he the invisible man?


----------



## robbeh32 (May 23, 2019)

I've got a ups package being delivered from Germany tomorrow. Havnt ordered anything for ages except the under armour dodgy sale. Fingers crossed


----------



## robbeh32 (May 23, 2019)

Also my order on under armour status now has changed to shipped!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 23, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Also my order on under armour status now has changed to shipped!
		
Click to expand...

Nice. How much did you order?


----------



## robbeh32 (May 23, 2019)

2 golf shirts 1 golf storm Daytona half zip sweater some golf shorts and a belt total cost Â£40.50 not sure on rrp jumper back on at Â£75 belt back on at Â£42


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2019)

Mine still processing atm. Not expecting anything, but would have thought they should have rejected it by now.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 23, 2019)

Seems a mess really. I'm not to bothered either way but if they took money and cancel orders people should have there money back by now.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 23, 2019)

Still no email or refund for me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 23, 2019)

I orderd a few things of UA couple of weeks ago, nothing to do with this offer.
Couple of days went by and got a notification email that I had a refund.
Next day got a email from them telling me items were Not avaliable.
That was it no explanation or apology so this dosnt surprise me.


----------



## shane3003 (May 23, 2019)

Iâ€™ve ordered a Ping Vault 2.0 Ketsch, I went and got fitted with the intention of buying the TaylorMade Spyder X however this worked better for me.


----------



## 6535 (May 23, 2019)

One good thing about doing your own clubs is that you can experiment. Iâ€™ve just got the new Steelfibre Fc115 extreme flight control shaft for my 3i as I wanted a higher ball flight. Iâ€™ve only tried it off the tee but not only got it higher but the thing went 235 and it landed in the rough.
The feel was really great off the face. 
Got me thinking about getting the rest of my irons done.


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2019)

6535 said:



			One good thing about doing your own clubs is that you can experiment. Iâ€™ve just got the new Steelfibre Fc115 extreme flight control shaft for my 3i as I wanted a higher ball flight. Iâ€™ve only tried it off the tee but not only got it higher but the thing went 235 and it landed in the rough.
The feel was really great off the face.
Got me thinking about getting the rest of my irons done.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a good plan, but how on earth do you decide what shaft could be the one?


----------



## 6535 (May 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sounds a good plan, but how on earth do you decide what shaft could be the one?
		
Click to expand...

Half the battle is finding out what shaft weight suits your swing, I prefer lightweight shafts which was recommended by the Mizuno DNA, plus trying them if you can but this was more of a punt then anything. I much prefer the overall feel of the club then relying on launch monitor stats, which happened with a PXG 3w I hit. After 3 swings of the head and shaft combo I knew it was the one, still don't know to this day what distance I was getting.


----------



## Britishshooting (May 24, 2019)

Pencil Bag - https://golfsupport.com/golf-bags/golf-pencil-bags/titleist-premium-carry-bags

Been practicing a lot before work in the mornings, sick of the faff of dealing with the cart, battery and cart bag. This allows me to just dump the clubs in the boot and leave them there through the week.

Annoyingly I've mis placed my old pencil bag so needs must.


----------



## User20204 (May 24, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Pencil Bag - https://golfsupport.com/golf-bags/golf-pencil-bags/titleist-premium-carry-bags

Been practicing a lot before work in the mornings, sick of the faff of dealing with the cart, battery and cart bag. This allows me to just dump the clubs in the boot and leave them there through the week.

Annoyingly I've mis placed my old pencil bag so needs must.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the faff about with cart/bag/battery but in comparison to throwing a bag on and off the shoulder and laying it down/picking it up to me it is soo much worth the faff early to rid myself of the constant faff on the course.


----------



## Britishshooting (May 24, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I understand the faff about with cart/bag/battery but in comparison to throwing a bag on and off the shoulder and laying it down/picking it up to me it is soo much worth the faff early to rid myself of the constant faff on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I guess its what we're used to. I'm used to a pencil bag as when I was 16 to 17 or so it was the only bag I could lug to the course on my moped 

Nothing will ever beat the trolley now for me whilst playing but this is just for practice. Taking trolley, cart bag and battery etc. when i'm just down the practice ground and on the practice greens is just too much hassle. Especially when it means putting them in the car in the morning, taking them out at the golf course, putting them back in the car, heading home, taking them back out and repeating.

Now in the week it just sits in the boot out of view, and I swap backs on friday evening for the weekend.


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2019)

A red jones bag of eBay 

I really wanted the grey one but this was second pick and for 1/3 of the price, worth the sacrifice


----------



## Crow (May 25, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A red jones bag of eBay

I really wanted the grey one but this was second pick and for 1/3 of the price, worth the sacrifice
		
Click to expand...

Nice bags, are you getting some vintage clubs to put in it?


----------



## Garush34 (May 25, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A red jones bag of eBay

I really wanted the grey one but this was second pick and for 1/3 of the price, worth the sacrifice
		
Click to expand...

Was this from a shop on ebay or private seller. Really want one of these and would love one at a third of the price.


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2019)

Crow said:



			Nice bags, are you getting some vintage clubs to put in it?
		
Click to expand...


Funny enough Nick, I picked up a few irons the other day that they where throwing out on a job. Ben sayers pga conquest blades. 

Any good?


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			Was this from a shop on ebay or private seller. Really want one of these and would love one at a third of the price.
		
Click to expand...

Someone called cjm_golf mate. 

Thereâ€™s a used green one on eBay now for Â£90 Ono. Not my colour though


----------



## Crow (May 25, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Funny enough Nick, I picked up a few irons the other day that they where throwing out on a job. Ben sayers pga conquest blades.

Any good?
		
Click to expand...

They're a pretty average club for the time, dating to the mid 1970s.
(They'll still be nice to hit though )


----------



## davemc1 (May 25, 2019)

Crow said:



			They're a pretty average club for the time, dating to the mid 1970s.
(They'll still be nice to hit though )

View attachment 27388

Click to expand...

Yeah thatâ€™s them, will take them up one night and give them a bash


----------



## HampshireHog (May 27, 2019)

Super Stroke 3 putter grip.  Last chance saloon for this putter


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2019)

8 Golf Pride grips. Never had mine regripped so see what difference it makes.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 27, 2019)

My new/last i hope driver,
	


 2nd hand but looks brand new my M2 10.5* reg flex, a steal at Â£100. . just hope i can do it justice.


----------



## Oldham92 (May 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			My new/last i hope driver,
	View attachment 27400
View attachment 27398
View attachment 27399
 2nd hand but looks brand new my M2 10.5* reg flex, a steal at Â£100. . just hope i can do it justice.

Click to expand...

Great value at Â£100. Hopefully it doesn't suit you and then you can sell it to me ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (May 27, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Great value at Â£100. Hopefully it doesn't suit you and then you can sell it to me ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Once my autograph is on it the price will go up


----------



## Italian outcast (May 28, 2019)

As a freebie from a friend who found them in an Oxfam - i got delivered today 
My first ever Driver - a  Ping G30 SF Tec 10Â° and 2 Vokey 52Â° and 52Â° wedges and an Odyssey Triforce 1 putter
Will debut the putter this week 
The grips in the Vokey's seem a bit worn (they are 6-7 years old ) - worth getting these re-gripped?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

Italian outcast said:



			As a freebie from a friend who found them in an Oxfam - i got delivered today 
My first ever Driver - a  Ping G30 SF Tec 10Â° and 2 Vokey 52Â° and 52Â° wedges and an Odyssey Triforce 1 putter
Will debut the putter this week 
The grips in the Vokey's seem a bit worn (they are 6-7 years old ) - worth getting these re-gripped?
		
Click to expand...

Considering it will cost Â£15 ish to get both done which is small change Iâ€™d defo do it!


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

Italian outcast said:



			As a freebie from a friend who found them in an Oxfam - i got delivered today
My first ever Driver - a  Ping G30 SF Tec 10Â° and* 2 Vokey 52Â° and 52Â°* wedges and an Odyssey Triforce 1 putter
Will debut the putter this week
The grips in the Vokey's seem a bit worn (they are 6-7 years old ) - worth getting these re-gripped?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? That seems a bit a redundant.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 28, 2019)

One 52Â° for the first bunker escape attempt and the second (go to 52Â°) for the second try - Does everyone not do that?
..or just a typo (its a 56Â°)


----------



## GOLFER1994 (May 28, 2019)

Scotty Cameron pitch mark repairer !


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Scotty Cameron pitch mark repairer ! 

Click to expand...

How high do you hit your putter that it leaves pitch marks..


----------



## GOLFER1994 (May 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			How high do you hit your putter that it leaves pitch marks..

Click to expand...


Typically it goes 20-30yards up. Putting is not a strong point at the minute


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2019)

A Sunday bag for Hickory use, which came with a flight bag and a suitcase, very impressed.

and an Xhot2 pro 20 deg hybrid, which is brand new and never been hit as far as i can see.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 3, 2019)

New putter day today, Scotty Cameron Phantom X 8.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 3, 2019)

A Wilson Staff 8802 milled putter.

Feels quite different to my over 30 years  old version which I recently had restored.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 3, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			A Wilson Staff 8802 milled putter.

Feels quite different to my over 30 years  old version which I recently had restored.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful. ðŸ‘


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 3, 2019)

Ping G410 Plus and G410 5W, in my fittings suited my swing and extra yards, I have been using a demo driver for 4 weeks and all good so far


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Beautiful. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

First outing in the morning. 

Just hope that it rolls it as well on the greens as it does on the carpet. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 3, 2019)

Mizuno Jpx 3 Wood head, just need to find a shaft for it.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 4, 2019)

Following another custom fit and a much lengthier in depth trial I bought a set of SM7â€™s

Tour Chrome Finish
52 12 F Grind
56 14 F Grind
60 08 M Grind

Feel like I have something for most scenarios now. The 56 took some buttoning down but finally happy with the set-up! 

Should arrive Wednesday ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

Driver lesson


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 4, 2019)

New 2 iron arrived on Saturday morning. Used it at the weekend and proper impressed with it. In the medal I used it for the first time on our 7th hole which is 360 from the whites and left myself a wedge in so was getting decent distance out of it without ripping it. Looks stunning as well, so shiny and feels so nice off the face, think it'll be staying in the bag.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			New 2 iron arrived on Saturday morning. Used it at the weekend and proper impressed with it. In the medal I used it for the first time on our 7th hole which is 360 from the whites and left myself a wedge in so was getting decent distance out of it without ripping it. Looks stunning as well, so shiny and feels so nice off the face, think it'll be staying in the bag.






Click to expand...

I would give my left nut to be able to hit that with any sort of success ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I would give my left nut to be able to hit that with any sort of success ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Not _that _hard to hit really. Admittedly I hit a longer iron pretty well, used my 4 iron quite a bit before this arrived but it's not crazy difficult to hit. Not easy off the deck for sure, but not impossible to hit, it's got quite a bit of help, it's no butter knife. Give one a try, think you'd be surprised.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not _that _hard to hit really. Admittedly I hit a longer iron pretty well, used my 4 iron quite a bit before this arrived but it's not crazy difficult to hit. Not easy off the deck for sure, but not impossible to hit, it's got quite a bit of help, it's no butter knife. Give one a try, think you'd be surprised.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If anything I found it launched more than I wanted it too (when hit correctly) ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2019)

A dozen snell balls


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I would give my left nut to be able to hit that with any sort of success ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That might affect your balance.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 4, 2019)

3 driving range mats, and a screen to hit into. I am in the process of removing some obsolete airline steel tubing from work to hang the screen off, and building a hitting area in my garage. 
Next up a Skytrak, and a projector. Projectors are cheap enough, it is just the skytrak. 

I have previously said I can't see the point. Well, I can now, and I want one.

Not sure there is enough room to swing a driver though.


----------



## Curls (Jun 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			3 driving range mats, and a screen to hit into. I am in the process of removing some obsolete airline steel tubing from work to hang the screen off, and building a hitting area in my garage. 
Next up a Skytrak, and a projector. Projectors are cheap enough, it is just the skytrak. 

I have previously said I can't see the point. Well, I can now, and I want one.

Not sure there is enough room to swing a driver though.
		
Click to expand...

Choke down and flatten your swing plane ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2019)

Or get a flip-top roof..


----------



## Depreston (Jun 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			3 driving range mats, and a screen to hit into. I am in the process of removing some obsolete airline steel tubing from work to hang the screen off, and building a hitting area in my garage.
Next up a Skytrak, and a projector. Projectors are cheap enough, it is just the skytrak.

I have previously said I can't see the point. Well, I can now, and I want one.

Not sure there is enough room to swing a driver though.
		
Click to expand...

Mint  would love to do it


----------



## 6535 (Jun 4, 2019)

Bought the new Aerotech Steelfiber fc115 shaft for my 3i to gain more height in its variable tip stiffness. Well I got the height, but what I wasnâ€™t expecting was how far this thing goes. Itâ€™s given me a headache now as to the gapping between my 3-4 iron? Or replace my Nippon shafts that I like so much? ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 11, 2019)

Not really sure why, but a Thanos headcover for the 3 wood and hybrid.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Not really sure why, but a Thanos headcover for the 3 wood and hybrid.

View attachment 27524

Click to expand...

Haha, those are hilarious. The headcover my driver came with is scrappy, I keep meaning to buy a novelty one for it, haven't had the inspiration yet.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, those are hilarious. The headcover my driver came with is scrappy, I keep meaning to buy a novelty one for it, haven't had the inspiration yet.
		
Click to expand...

You could buy a Champions Leag.....

oh hang on a minute


ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			You could buy a Champions Leag.....

oh hang on a minute


ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Brutal, absolutely brutal


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			You could buy a Champions Leag.....

oh hang on a minute


ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Buy a Champions League? Like Liverpool did? Sounds about right.


----------



## DRW (Jun 11, 2019)

Having never hit a hybrid, bought a 2nd hand 2016 M1 Hybrid 5(24 degrees). 

Looking forward to have a play with it and see the difference to my 7/9 wood, the hybrid feels quite heavy and short shaft when compared to the wood


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I would give my left nut to be able to hit that with any sort of success ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Honestly driving irons of the tee are much easier than I would ever have imagined. 

I use a 718 Tmb 2 iron quite often of the tee and itâ€™s so much more user friendly than either a FW wood (I push them) or a hybrid (I hook the bejesus out of them. 

The 2 iron just goes miles and does not really deviate much left or right. 

Bad shot for me is normally a thin but even then it rolls 200 plus easy. 

I have have some amazing results of the deck too personally but agree it looks an intimidating club to hit as opposed to a hybrid etc. 

Iâ€™m am by no means the the worlds best ball striker either. 

Iâ€™d recommend all levels of golfer try one of the tee though. 

Best club in the bag. 

Also fantastic for punching out of the trees with after a big driver hook or slice.....

Invaluable club


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 11, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Honestly driving irons of the tee are much easier than I would ever have imagined. 

I use a 718 Tmb 2 iron quite often of the tee and itâ€™s so much more user friendly than either a FW wood (I push them) or a hybrid (I hook the bejesus out of them. 

The 2 iron just goes miles and does not really deviate much left or right. 

Bad shot for me is normally a thin but even then it rolls 200 plus easy. 

I have have some amazing results of the deck too personally but agree it looks an intimidating club to hit as opposed to a hybrid etc. 

Iâ€™m am by no means the the worlds best ball striker either. 

Iâ€™d recommend all levels of golfer try one of the tee though. 

Best club in the bag. 

Also fantastic for punching out of the trees with after a big driver hook or slice.....

Invaluable club
		
Click to expand...

Been pretty much the same experience for me too so far. Bad shot is a bottom-groove/thin that still rolls out plenty far. It's been an absolute weapon on the shorter par 4s at Lancaster leaving me a wedge or less in with a very small chance of getting me into trouble. Been loving using it so far.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Been pretty much the same experience for me too so far. Bad shot is a bottom-groove/thin that still rolls out plenty far. It's been an absolute weapon on the shorter par 4s at Lancaster leaving me a wedge or less in with a very small chance of getting me into trouble. Been loving using it so far.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 

Fully agree. 

Dont get me wrong its a sexy club and when you hit a low one with it, the flight profile and the feel of the face... well.....OOOOFFFFFF........ It makes my winkle tinkle 

However, that aside it is probably the safest club i have and is very very flexible in a number of situations.

A great club for a number of skill levels IMO. Only caveat (maybe as i am not a scientist) is that you need a decent SS to clip one of the deck.


----------



## 6535 (Jun 11, 2019)

Well very unexpected I must say as the customer service said the shop in Orlando didnâ€™t have any in. But, it just so happened they had 2 in yesterday morning and my mate got the last one for me and it flew back with him overnight and now Iâ€™ve got it. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## seochris (Jun 11, 2019)

Haven't posted in years and just coming back to the game and the UK....so i bought a set of Adams CB2 Black forged with my favourite shafts...KBS tour 90 regs.  I actually bought the shafts...just happened to have those heads attached but i do like them. A lot!


----------



## slowhand (Jun 12, 2019)

A Callaway XR 22Â° hybrid that matches my 19Â° to replace my 4 iron. 

Bought after I went on a FlightScope to check my gapping and discovered my 6 iron carried further than my 4!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 12, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Yeah

Fully agree.

Dont get me wrong its a sexy club and when you hit a low one with it, the flight profile and the feel of the face... well.....OOOOFFFFFF........ It makes my winkle tinkle 

However, that aside it is probably the safest club i have and is very very flexible in a number of situations.

A great club for a number of skill levels IMO. Only caveat (maybe as i am not a scientist) is that you need a decent SS to clip one of the deck.
		
Click to expand...

I am jealous now I have never owned a club that can Tinkle my Winkle.
But do agree driving irons are not like they used to be.
I have a G400 19* it goes miles.


----------



## Mark1751 (Jun 12, 2019)

Mizuno JPX 919 hot metal - fancied a change and these came up so bought them. Looking forward to hitting them when they arrive.


----------



## moogie (Jun 12, 2019)

Not today........but yesterday

Drive up the road,  across the border,  to Scott Gourlays new fitting centre
New irons been ordered..........just gotta wait patiently nowðŸ˜¤
For components to arrive and be built........


----------



## road2ruin (Jun 12, 2019)

New Driver, 3 Wood and Putter covers from Scott Readman


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 12, 2019)

moogie said:



			Not today........but yesterday

Drive up the road,  across the border,  to Scott Gourlays new fitting centre
New irons been ordered..........just gotta wait patiently nowðŸ˜¤
For components to arrive and be built........
		
Click to expand...


Oooooft do spill the beans.


----------



## moogie (Jun 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Oooooft do spill the beans.
		
Click to expand...


Went there very open minded
Wasn't even really checking to see what I was hitting,  defo didn't check which shafts
Probably came away ordering something which I probably wouldn't have put myself into before the fitting,  head wise

Mizuno JPX 919 Hot Metal Pro version
Mitsubishi Rayon  OTI 95 Stiff flex graphite shafts.........
.(dodgy knackered joints, elbows/shoulder)
Tour velvet grips

Defenitely gave best results, (TRACKMAN and to the eye) it's  good to now be able to see the ball fly down the range now at his new place,  as opposed to a screen only,  both for distance and flight.

I've had very little interest in the game TBH this year,  so thought I'd splash out,  kick up the backside to play more,  take more interest.
Hopefully this does the trick.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

road2ruin said:



			New Driver, 3 Wood and Putter covers from Scott Readman

View attachment 27545

Click to expand...

Banksy for all of them?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

A Driver
A Ping driver
A G410+
I'd done a bit of research and knew , kind of, which shafts would work and which wouldn't.
While browsing a certain internet auction site I came across one going cheap from a Pro
A bit marked up but face and crown ok.
Had to find out of I could swing a club after my slip and knackered knee so went up the range just now
Good news is that the knee and back will hold up for tomorrow
Better news is that the 410+ is.....OMFG!!!!!!!!
If, and I know it's a big if, it works on the course like it worked on the range then it's the best driver in the world.
Took me back to 97/98 and the Original Gt Big Bertha
Actually can't wait to play tomorrow


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Banksy for all of them?
		
Click to expand...

Sure I read the young girl was his daughter!
I may be wrong though.
That might be someone else.
Just looked it is a Banksy itâ€™s on the website, very nice it is.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A Driver
A Ping driver
A G410+
I'd done a bit of research and knew , kind of, which shafts would work and which wouldn't.
While browsing a certain internet auction site I came across one going cheap from a Pro
A bit marked up but face and crown ok.
Had to find out of I could swing a club after my slip and knackered knee so went up the range just now
Good news is that the knee and back will hold up for tomorrow
Better news is that the 410+ is.....OMFG!!!!!!!!
If, and I know it's a big if, it works on the course like it worked on the range then it's the best driver in the world.
Took me back to 97/98 and the Original Gt Big Bertha
Actually can't wait to play tomorrow

Click to expand...

Was thinking of one of these is it a while since you upgraded ?
As I have a G400 max and  just wondering if itâ€™s that much better?
Demo to have a go I think next week.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A Driver
A Ping driver
A G410+
I'd done a bit of research and knew , kind of, which shafts would work and which wouldn't.
While browsing a certain internet auction site I came across one going cheap from a Pro
A bit marked up but face and crown ok.
Had to find out of I could swing a club after my slip and knackered knee so went up the range just now
Good news is that the knee and back will hold up for tomorrow
Better news is that the 410+ is.....OMFG!!!!!!!!
If, and I know it's a big if, it works on the course like it worked on the range then it's the best driver in the world.
Took me back to 97/98 and the Original Gt Big Bertha
Actually can't wait to play tomorrow

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s happened to the mini and you can borrow my original 1997 great big Bertha if you want. I still use it from time to timeðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Was thinking of one of these *is it a while since you upgraded ?*
As I have a G400 max and  just wondering if itâ€™s that much better?
Demo to have a go I think next week.
		
Click to expand...

no, he just crap off the teeðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			no, he just crap off the teeðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer
It's going up against a Rogue...Rogue sounds a bit better but I struggled to hit the 410 more than 10 or so yards right..Rogue can be in the next county.
Mini is almost as variable as the big dog...
And I still have a GBB in the cupboard and I can't hit that now either


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Is the correct answer
It's going up against a Rogue...Rogue sounds a bit better but I struggled to hit the 410 more than 10 or so yards right..Rogue can be in the next county.
Mini is almost as variable as the big dog...
And I still have a GBB in the cupboard and I can't hit that now either

Click to expand...

How does the head size of the GBB Ian stack up against the mini


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			How does the head size of the GBB Ian stack up against the mini
		
Click to expand...

Very similar Chris..
BBB deeper face, slightly shorter face to back end, Mini shallower.
Looking down on them there's not much in it.
Mini sits more square, GBB slightly toed in

Why?
Wanna try it?


----------



## OnTour (Jun 13, 2019)

Bought yesterday, some new custom made irons by MacLeonard in Wythall, Worcs own brand CS1030 version 6-pw with more importantly the shaft change to modus 3 105 tour from S300 gained 8mph club head speed finished off with a 6 hybrid for a trio of 2-4-6 (6 should go 180-190 and fit perfectly with the irons which aren't super strong like my Xr's were) 

Shame My old irons worked great in the scratch team last night :-(


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Very similar Chris..
BBB deeper face, slightly shorter face to back end, Mini shallower.
Looking down on them there's not much in it.
Mini sits more square, GBB slightly toed in

Why?
Wanna try it?
		
Click to expand...

No just curious as to how the head of GBB is really no more than a 2 wood now, yet it was BIG back then


----------



## AdamC28 (Jun 13, 2019)

Spider Tour putter to try. I really should be banned from browsing auction sites


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 13, 2019)

Careful..... looking below will cause arousal


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2019)

A nice classic jumper. Diamond pattern on the front, in blue, white, and pink. Navy on the back. Very old school.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A nice classic jumper. Diamond pattern on the front, in blue, white, and pink. Navy on the back. Very old school.
		
Click to expand...

Fragger would love it


----------



## FAB90 (Jun 14, 2019)

Since I never got my under armour order got a couple of Adidas adipure polos off county golf instead.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 14, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Careful..... looking below will cause arousal
		
Click to expand...

I can't enlarge pictures, however this is probably good as I'm at work and it may result in other enlargements. 

Very Nice!


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 14, 2019)

Kept them quiet but picked up these yesterday. 

Some of the nicest irons Iâ€™ve had the pleasure of playing and have torn me away from my mbâ€™s.

Only problem is the new MBâ€™s are beautiful but I canâ€™t imagine they will tempt me back, but Iâ€™m a titleist slave so who knows. 



















salvage title insurance


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2019)

Very nice. I was looking at these yesterday.


----------



## Jon321 (Jun 14, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Kept them quiet but picked up these yesterday.

Some of the nicest irons Iâ€™ve had the pleasure of playing and have torn me away from my mbâ€™s.

Only problem is the new MBâ€™s are beautiful but I canâ€™t imagine they will tempt me back, but Iâ€™m a titleist slave so who knows.



















salvage title insurance

Click to expand...

Now they are nice. I have the 900 tours and trying to tell myself there is no point in me upgrading.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jun 17, 2019)

Ebay purchase. Taylor Made M1 driver, 9.5 degree, Kuro Kage 60 stiff shaft. No wrench. Are the cheap ones on eBay / Amazon ok?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 17, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Ebay purchase. Taylor Made M1 driver, 9.5 degree, Kuro Kage 60 stiff shaft. No wrench. Are the cheap ones on eBay / Amazon ok?
		
Click to expand...

I sold mine on E bay which was genuine, I suspect that there are originals and fakes out there so a check on feedback etc and a quick check when you receive it and you should be ok


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jun 17, 2019)

The driver I'm happy with, sorry. Was questioning are the universal wrenches ok? Or my Yonex or Adams wrench probably will fit?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			The driver I'm happy with, sorry. Was questioning are the universal wrenches ok? Or my Yonex or Adams wrench probably will fit?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the wrenches seem to have the same head on them, I have a TaylorMade wrench I've kept from an old driver, and that has worked on Adams and Ping adjustable clubs.

Edit: If you have one of those screwdrivers with multiple magnetic head attachments, one of them might even work.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jun 17, 2019)

An orange cap.

(To go with the orange glove I bought yesterday and the orange shirt my mate bought me the day before and to go with the orange trousers I'll buy tomorrow)


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jun 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A lot of the wrenches seem to have the same head on them, I have a TaylorMade wrench I've kept from an old driver, and that has worked on Adams and Ping adjustable clubs.

Edit: If you have one of those screwdrivers with multiple magnetic head attachments, one of them might even work.
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple wrenches, Yonex and Adams. I think the more modern clubs are ok with nay of the big manufacturers wrenches.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 17, 2019)

Iâ€™d be wary of using a non torque screwdriver tbh 

Can easily chew the thread and render the driver unserviceable if you are not careful.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 19, 2019)

Not bought but 6 dozen Pro V1s arrived yesterday, 3 dozen white, 3 dozen yellow, courtesy of GM.

The yellow ones look nice, quite pearlescent. Hopefully they will be easier to track in the sky and more visible in the rough so I won't have to spend as much time looking for them!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2019)

4 dozen TP5 for Â£100, had Â£40 in my account anyway ðŸ˜€


----------



## Oldham92 (Jun 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			4 dozen TP5 for Â£100, had Â£40 in my account anyway ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Where's that from?


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Where's that from?
		
Click to expand...

Local pro shop, always try and buy local if I can ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I have a couple wrenches, Yonex and Adams. I think the more modern clubs are ok with nay of the big manufacturers wrenches.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it's still valid but I'm pretty certain, at least when adjustable drivers first came out, some manufacturers used different torque settings from others.
So, say, a Titleist wrench may not tighten a TM driver to the required torque
To be fair, I suspect any wrench will tighten sufficiently bit it's worth a tightening check every couple of rounds just to make sure.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not sure if it's still valid but I'm pretty certain, at least when adjustable drivers first came out, some manufacturers used different torque settings from others.
So, say, a Titleist wrench may not tighten a TM driver to the required torque
To be fair, I suspect any wrench will tighten sufficiently bit it's worth a tightening check every couple of rounds just to make sure.
		
Click to expand...

I always suspected that was an urban myth!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I always suspected that was an urban myth!
		
Click to expand...

Me to ,they are probably made for ,in the same factory.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I always suspected that was an urban myth!
		
Click to expand...

Could be.
Heard it at a demo day years ago, can't even remember where or which brand.
Still, good practice to check the tightness every once in a while...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I always suspected that was an urban myth!
		
Click to expand...

It is.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jun 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Local pro shop, always try and buy local if I can ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Would have tried some at Â£25 a box


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jun 19, 2019)

A pair of nike roshe g tour golf shoes Â£64.99 including delivery reduced from Â£100 on Nike.com love a bargain


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 19, 2019)

Motocaddy AquaFLEX and SM 7 wedges in 50*, 54* and 58*


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 19, 2019)

Splashed on a Nike mod 90 putter


Always fancied one so took a punt on one in immaculate condition.  


Cant wait to try it.


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2019)

Having been led astray to ebay by Jacko's post asking for putters, I find my self Â£10 worse off and this little beauty should be on it's way to me soon.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 21, 2019)

Just taken the plunge and bought myself a new putter. Been eyeing up a new blade putter for a while and been wanting a Scotty Newport of some variety but saw this on eBay this morning and couldn't resist:













 Pretty happy for Â£200.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2019)

I bought some new football boots. Not really golf related though.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

After been harangued on here ðŸ˜‚ I may have bought a cheap iron last night,  an iron with such a low number I don't have a cat in hells chance of hitting it ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I bought some new football boots. Not really golf related though. 

Click to expand...

Arenâ€™t you past it at your age ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Arenâ€™t you past it at your age ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

There are still Premier League players older than me. Not a lot.. but some.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			After been harangued on here ðŸ˜‚ I may have bought a cheap iron last night,  an iron with such a low number I don't have a cat in hells chance of hitting it ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

How far do you reckon you can thin it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How far do you reckon you can thin it? 

Click to expand...

A bad thin goes further than a bad fat ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			A bad thin goes further than a bad fat ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Too right it does


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How far do you reckon you can thin it? 

Click to expand...

Played a few holes yesterday.
Hit two 3 irons off the tee .
One thin one flushed.
The thin one was 15yds longer ,if only they looked better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played a few holes yesterday.
Hit two 3 irons off the tee .
One thin one flushed.
The thin one was 15yds longer ,if only they looked better.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever played at a Mackenzie course? There are a good few in N.Yorks. Anyway, good old Dr Mackenzie clearly didn't like people who couldn't get the ball in the air as so many of his holes have rough or obstructions in front of the tee box. He didn't half make you concentrate on your ball striking. 

I don't think I could own one of these irons if I played at one of those courses. Great on a links course mind ðŸ˜„


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2019)

Wouldn't normally post this kind of purchase,  but bought a small bag of tees for the princely sum of Â£1.59 from a popular auction site.

An A4 sized letter arrived today, requiring a signature. To my surprise it contained the tees. Apparently the postage was Â£2.15 !
Business person of the year!


----------



## GolfingPastor (Jun 21, 2019)

Bettinardi Queen B #5


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jun 21, 2019)

GolfingPastor said:



			Bettinardi Queen B #5 













Click to expand...

WOW


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 21, 2019)

GolfingPastor said:



			Bettinardi Queen B #5 













Click to expand...

I'm more than happy with your cast off.

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

3 pairs of Converse All Stars for under 70 quid. Thank you the outlet centre at Wembley.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 pairs of Converse All Stars for under 70 quid. Thank you the outlet centre at Wembley.
		
Click to expand...

At your age!

ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 pairs of Converse All Stars for under 70 quid. Thank you the outlet centre at Wembley.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise they did comfy Velcro fastening ones


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Didnâ€™t realise they did comfy Velcro fastening ones
		
Click to expand...

They donâ€™t; if they had Iâ€™d have got you a pair. ðŸ‘



Jacko_G said:



			At your age!

ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly suited to my mental age as many on here will attest.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 22, 2019)

Nike mod 90 turned up while I was playing today. 

Just in time some might say.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2019)

Not golf related but I've just upgraded my mobile. Had the Iphone 7 for a couple of years, I liked it but I'm going back to Samsung so ordered an S10. Apple is just too restrictive and I hate Itunes with a vengeance lol.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Not golf related but I've just upgraded my mobile. Had the Iphone 7 for a couple of years, I liked it but I'm going back to Samsung so ordered an S10. Apple is just too restrictive and I hate Itunes with a vengeance lol.
		
Click to expand...

I'm due an upgrade to. Had ordered a Hauwei S30 I think but with the uncertainty going forward with them and Google I sent it straight back.

Probably stick with a Google phone.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2019)

2 x Bridgestones Ex Soft Balls for Â£12 a box.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2019)

after my messy holes yesterday which was mostly down to my lack of confidence in a couple of woods, I went down to AG and saw a couple of woods that matched my driver, tried them out and hit them both very well, one was ex demo and the other was used so  I got them for a decent price. so Its a 22 and 26 degree Ping GLE woods going into the bag.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2019)

louise_a said:



			after my messy holes yesterday which was mostly down to my lack of confidence in a couple of woods, I went down to AG and saw a couple of woods that matched my driver, tried them out and hit them both very well, one was ex demo and the other was used so  I got them for a decent price. so Its a 22 and 26 degree Ping GLE woods going into the bag.
		
Click to expand...


You wont regret it.   Will they be replacing irons in your bag? 

Best thing I even did was bin 4 5 + 6 irons.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			You wont regret it.   Will they be replacing irons in your bag?

Best thing I even did was bin 4 5 + 6 irons.
		
Click to expand...


NO replacing existing similar lofted woods that I have lost all confidence in, went for a quick practice with them and  its looking promising.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 24, 2019)

louise_a said:



			NO replacing existing similar lofted woods that I have lost all confidence in, went for a quick practice with them and  its looking promising.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff. 

.what does your bag set up look like then?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 24, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Good stuff.

.what does your bag set up look like then?
		
Click to expand...

Ping Gle Driver and 22 and 26 degrees woods,
WS 3 wood ( had it  for 8 years and tried nothing better)
6-sw Orka GS irons SS seniors flex

52 and 56 vokeys
odysessey putter.

next thing to go will probably be the 6 iron for another wood or maybe go back to graphite shafted irons.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2019)

All getting an outing at Whippersnappers?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 25, 2019)

A set of Cobra CBs in black, with black $taper shafts. Very stealthy looking. Thought about the blended set, but decided on the CBs. Won't get them delivered for a while, as they need customising.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2019)

I've just ordered a 'Quick Fix Pro' umbrella holder for my Big Max push trolley. After I discovered two weekends ago that the 'Quick Fix Lite' holder that came with it for free was bordering on useless. Â£25 seems a tad steep for an umbrella holder but I'll try and flog the rubbish one on Ebay for a tenner to offset it. 

Chucked in a 15 quid Island Green polo as well, in light grey.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jun 26, 2019)

Adams XTD ti 3 wood to go with my 5 wood. Lovely little bay purchase.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2019)

72 vice pro soft balls courtesy of their offer of 1 box free when 5 bought. At Â£18 a box, a bargain for a premium ball.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 29, 2019)

Just been to AG and bought myself a pencil bag, for those days where I just want to carry bare minimum, especially with the warmer weather. 

Also had an irritation in there but that's for the other thread


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2019)

A set of Ping i210s seem to have appeared in my bag......


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 29, 2019)

Motocaddy Cube Connect Trolley after my s1 lite decided to break...


----------



## Curls (Jun 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A set of Ping i210s seem to have appeared in my bag......
		
Click to expand...

I believe in magic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A set of Ping i210s seem to have appeared in my bag......
		
Click to expand...

How did that happen. I didn't know you were looking to change. What did you have before and what did you do with them (traded in/kept)


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did that happen. I didn't know you were looking to change. What did you have before and what did you do with them (traded in/kept)
		
Click to expand...

Had the Ping fitting van up at the club last Friday.
I've been using Legacy Black Vs for some time but the shafts  are heavy and they're starting to look a little tired so I thought Why not.
Legacys are in the cupboard for now and may make appearance from time to time..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had the Ping fitting van up at the club last Friday.
I've been using Legacy Black Vs for some time but the shafts  are heavy and they're starting to look a little tired so I thought Why not.
Legacys are in the cupboard for now and may make appearance from time to time..
		
Click to expand...

What shafts did you get?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			A set of Ping i210s seem to have appeared in my bag......
		
Click to expand...

Pings. I had no idea you were so old.


----------



## 6535 (Jun 30, 2019)

Email from Golf Empire about Woodhall Spa Hotchkin in a 4bbb team event in July.  Â£200 per team, looking forward to seeing the changes as I've not played there since the renovations started.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Pings. I had no idea you were so old.
		
Click to expand...

I should have opened a book on how long it would take
Hey, we're both Seniors now - surely you'd be interested in the Blueprints..?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What shafts did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Modus 105 reg.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 30, 2019)

Went to golf principles to modify the top end of my bag..... ordered...
New driver ping lst 
2 new titliest hybrids
3 miura wedges
Toulon design putter

Photos to follow when they arrive ðŸ¤©


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 30, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			Went to golf principles to modify the top end of my bag..... ordered...
New driver ping lst
2 new titliest hybrids
3 miura wedges
Toulon design putter

Photos to follow when they arrive ðŸ¤©
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a hefty dent in the bank balance!


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh yes....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Modus 105 reg.
		
Click to expand...

OK. How do you find them? I have always felt they are a little heavy. Maybe I am getting older and weaker (but already succumbed to the Ping dark side)


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 30, 2019)

Nippon shafts are always a bit "softer" to flex than the likes of TT. Feel is subjective but they are also a "smoother" shaft as well.

I liked my Nippon 105 shafts when I had them but my combination of arthritis, tendonitis and carpel tunnel forced me into graphite shafts in my early 40's.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I should have opened a book on how long it would take
Hey, we're both Seniors now - surely you'd be interested in the Blueprints..?

Click to expand...

The blueprints do look nice. However, I have gone to the dark side with a set of Cobra CBs. I am not playing as much, and even with my manky ball striking I need a bit of help. I feel I am letting myself down. Grim.


----------



## Daveg99 (Jul 1, 2019)

Cobra F9 Speedback Driver and F9 3 wood


----------



## Dogma (Jul 1, 2019)

Four boxes of Bridgestone e6's. 

Reduced to Â£13 a box at my local range. 

Excited to hook them in to the trees soon


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Nippon shafts are always a bit "softer" to flex than the likes of TT. Feel is subjective but they are also a "smoother" shaft as well.

I liked my Nippon 105 shafts when I had them but my combination of arthritis, tendonitis and carpel tunnel forced me into graphite shafts in my early 40's.
		
Click to expand...

Recently started using Nippons and I really agree they feel lovely and soft. 

Modus 120â€™s in my irons (765 Srixon) and weirdly an NS Pro 950 (?)in my T-mb 2 iron. 

Initially I felt that the super light NS pro might not be for me as I can whack a ball a long way. 

However itâ€™s a real sling shot. Capable of launching some real rockets and the lightness really feels lovely in such a long iron shaft. 

Had the tmb 3 iron with a PX Lz 6.0 and it was a horrible feeling thing. Really dead even on a sweet contact. 

Flogged it as a result. 

Horses for courses though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2019)

Footjoy Superlites like wearing a pair of slippers.
Slip ons so there is no tounge.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 3, 2019)

I recently got some Tour S BOA shoes but sick of having them in the boot.

Saw the DNA helix BOA were on offer so picked up a pair which allows me to leave a pair in the locker at each club.

Just slipped them on and they feel just about as nice to me and a similar platform so winner!

The headcovers arrived to along with Â£20 custom duty ðŸ™„ however an extra one was chucked in, so Winner.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I recently got some Tour S BOA shoes but sick of having them in the boot.

Saw the DNA helix BOA were on offer so picked up a pair which allows me to leave a pair in the locker at each club.

Just slipped them on and they feel just about as nice to me and a similar platform so winner!

The headcovers arrived to along with Â£20 custom duty ðŸ™„ however an extra one was chucked in, so Winner.








Click to expand...

Pickle Rick! Ha, your headcovers are amazing. You probably said before but where did you get them from?


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Pickle Rick! Ha, your headcovers are amazing. You probably said before but where did you get them from?
		
Click to expand...

They're from this Etsy shop, the guy is great. He posted them immediately and they actually arrived within a few days but I was on holiday so didn't have the slip to pay custom charges. I got to know him through another media platform so thought i'd support his store, he kindly chucked in the pickle rick as we had spoke a few times previously. I like rick and morty so it was a nice surprise.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/StrayHeadcovers?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=641320300

The quality is actually really good.

He does limited quantities of each design I believe so unfortunately a lot of designs are no longer available.


----------



## larmen (Jul 3, 2019)

2 dozen snell golf balls.

I seem to remember that there was a recommended ball between MTB-X and MTB black for golfers with slower swing speed but I canâ€™t find anything about it anymore. So I bought one each.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 3, 2019)

Snell "Get Sum" was the cheaper ball. 

It used to be Snell Red & Black.


----------



## larmen (Jul 3, 2019)

Somehow the â€˜get sumâ€™ didnâ€™t appeal to me. I know they would be the sensible choice for someone who lacks control of the ball like I do, but I just like to go â€˜premiumâ€™ as I do a lot of range work and lessons so I hopefully should improve.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice pair of grey adi pure spikeless for 80 notes. 

Ebay store selling them a fair bit cheaper than the rrp or Adidas store. 

Fancied them for a while but not at full wack.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 5, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADIDAS-G...26:m:mx2opc8xWq-uN_TGBiJ7lYA&var=631842225232


----------



## DRW (Jul 5, 2019)

A Tralee top


----------



## davie24 (Jul 5, 2019)

Skymax 2019 cube trolley from Hotgolf.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 5, 2019)

Even more balls after losing 3 at Horsely Lodge yesterday ðŸ˜«


----------



## Lump (Jul 7, 2019)

Some G/Fore Gallivanter shoes. Classic look but modern style.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 7, 2019)

Lump said:



			Some G/Fore Gallivanter shoes. Classic look but modern style.
		
Click to expand...

For Gallivanting in , havnt heard that word since my old mum passed away .


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 9, 2019)

A putter fitting at EM Golf Studio.

Want to have a look at my stroke on Quintic, and have my eye flicking towards a Odyssey StrokeLab #7


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 9, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			A putter fitting at EM Golf Studio.

Want to have a look at my stroke on Quintic, and have my eye flicking towards a Odyssey StrokeLab #7
		
Click to expand...

Please do report back as to how that goes. Very tempting to have a fitting with Ed myself.


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2019)

A 48 degree wedge and a white golf shirt


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 9, 2019)

2 X Dunlop front tyres


----------



## hacker_al (Jul 10, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Please do report back as to how that goes. Very tempting to have a fitting with Ed myself.
		
Click to expand...

Well worth it IMHO, it's a real eye opener. The data that Quintic provides is amazing and Ed makes full use of this to explain what's going on in your stroke.
Full credit to Ed, he tried to alter my existing putter to fit me rather than buy a new one but it wasn't playing ball.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 10, 2019)

I've had a similar excellent experience at Gloucester Golf Centre for a putter fitting. They use the SAM putting lab. I ended up with the right putter for me with the loft and lie adjusted to suit my swing characteristics.

It's the most used club in the bag - so best to get it spot on!
I try and have a putting lesson every 18 months or so just to check things are still OK with my stroke and to tweak the loft and lie if necessary.


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 10, 2019)

hacker_al said:



			Well worth it IMHO, it's a real eye opener. The data that Quintic provides is amazing and Ed makes full use of this to explain what's going on in your stroke.
Full credit to Ed, he tried to alter my existing putter to fit me rather than buy a new one but it wasn't playing ball.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good...find out tonight what's going on.  Taking 2 of my putters down with me, so will be interesting to see how my stroke differs between them as they 'feel' completely different strokes


----------



## hacker_al (Jul 10, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			That sounds good...find out tonight what's going on.  Taking 2 of my putters down with me, so will be interesting to see how my stroke differs between them as they 'feel' completely different strokes
		
Click to expand...

You'll have a great time.  Ed really knows his stuff.
Enjoy.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 11, 2019)

A Callaway XR Speed driver for a massive Â£99. Benefits of a decent club pro


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2019)

4 island green polo shirts


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

36 Zstars for next weeks golf. Thought Iâ€™d try a new ball as my vice ones have been held up. Took advantage of a 3for2 offer, so a pretty decent price at Â£20 a pack.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

36 ZStars, my vice order has been delayed so needed some spares for next weeks golf. Hoping itâ€™s enough!

@Â£20 a box, canâ€™t go wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2019)

A Weber fire starter thing, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2019)

Got a fitting for new irons tonight, going to try all the new stuff then make a decision. Kinda leaning towards i500's just now but see what happens.


----------



## pool888 (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			36 Zstars for next weeks golf. Thought Iâ€™d try a new ball as my vice ones have been held up. Took advantage of a 3for2 offer, so a pretty decent price at Â£20 a pack.
		
Click to expand...

Who is doing the Z Stars for Â£30 per dozen and 3 for 2 please, everywhere I look seems to be Â£35?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Who is doing the Z Stars for Â£30 per dozen and 3 for 2 please, everywhere I look seems to be Â£35?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re correct they are. Sorry should have been more clear, I had an 15% PayPal code.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Got a fitting for new irons tonight, going to try all the new stuff then make a decision. Kinda leaning towards i500's just now but see what happens.
		
Click to expand...


Buying new clubs is not the way to a better game ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Buying new clubs is not the way to a better game ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

 So I've been told !


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Who told you that piece of misinformation?
		
Click to expand...

They all did ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Buying new clubs is not the way to a better game ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

No, but buying old clubs is.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

............. but they are not shiney new !


----------



## Smasher (Jul 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Buying new clubs is not the way to a better game ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Worthy of a Ban talk like that!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

Smasher said:



			Worthy of a Ban talk like that!
		
Click to expand...

If that were the case half the forum members would be outta here after what they've said to me ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Buying new clubs is not the way to a better game ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I'm willing to give it a try as a free piece of consumer research on behalf of the forum ðŸ‘



ps...... i500's it is, gained 12 yards on my old Callaways


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I'm willing to give it a try as a free piece of consumer research on behalf of the forum ðŸ‘



ps...... i500's it is, gained 12 yards on my old Callaways 

Click to expand...

Do you have to tweak top and bottom of the bag as well now..?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I'm willing to give it a try as a free piece of consumer research on behalf of the forum ðŸ‘



ps...... i500's it is, gained 12 yards on my old Callaways 

Click to expand...

Ever the martyr Gordon ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2019)

2 dozen ad333 balls - used one the weekend and really liked it plus they're often on a deal.
Got my eye on a srixon driving iron and an epic flash driver


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you have to tweak top and bottom of the bag as well now..?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh do I get to spend more money? ðŸ˜


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			2 dozen ad333 balls - used one the weekend and really liked it plus they're often on a deal.
Got my eye on a srixon driving iron and an epic flash driver
		
Click to expand...

Did you not get a driver recently mate


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Did you not get a driver recently mate
		
Click to expand...

Had my epic about 2 years mate


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Had my epic about 2 years mate
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, time does fly at my ageðŸ˜‚


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Had my epic about 2 years mate
		
Click to expand...

That's an excuse for a new one surely...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			2 dozen ad333 balls - used one the weekend and really liked it plus they're often on a deal.
Got my eye on a srixon driving iron and an epic flash driver
		
Click to expand...

3 for two at the minute mate in most online shops. 

All srixon balls.


----------



## Dando (Jul 17, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			That's an excuse for a new one surely...
		
Click to expand...

Do us golfers need an excuse to buy new clubs?


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			Do us golfers need an excuse to buy new clubs?
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point. Payday for me tomorrow so there's a reasonable chance I could be posting in here


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 17, 2019)

two srixon leather gloves in SD, Â£12 , there were so many reduction stickers on the packet the person at the till got confused, it should have been Â£18, but who was i to argue


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2019)

3 Open championship marked prov1x golf balls. A hideous 12 quid, but I took my new Cobra forged CBs to the club today to have a whack in the net with my 5i, and a chip with my pw, and forgot to take any balls. Pw was lovely, and the 5i in the net was sweet.

On the course will have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## larmen (Jul 17, 2019)

Got a shoe bag in the Prime day deals yesterday. UnderArmour after all. Could have had it weeks ago for a little more money ;-)


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 18, 2019)

A Benross Tribe MDR 52Â° wedge for a bargain Â£31.96 off eBay thanks to the 20% off thing at the minute


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 18, 2019)

Puttout Mat that was mentioned on here a couple days ago. Was on lightning offer at Â£50.00, absolute bargain.

Doesnâ€™t quite fit in the man cave though Iâ€™m a foot or so short. So Iâ€™ll have to start taking over another room to. 







image upload


----------



## larmen (Jul 18, 2019)

Silvermere sale is on and I got myself a lovely Nike Tiger Woods polo as well as a Ping polo.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

A dozen Bridgestone E12 Soft, an Under Armour polo for my dad's birthday.

Mrs decided after golf shopping we needed bits for our honeymoon and somehow I paid for all that to so I guess I bought a lot today ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ridonver (Jul 19, 2019)

Jut got an Oakley Flak Jacket with g30 lense. Can't wait to try it this weekend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

larmen said:



			Silvermere sale is on and I got myself a lovely Nike Tiger Woods polo as well as a Ping polo.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you left some stuff for me. Off there at the weekend to spend my cash.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Not golf related but in prime day I got Tp link deco 9 system 

Very clever piece of kit.. Â£199 (down from an apparent Â£400 but selling now for Â£270, still a saving) Iâ€™ve used it to replace my BT router (router wired into the deco , deco sends all the wireless)

Basically 2 deco units (look like smoke alarms) one downstairs one up. They talk to each other on a separate 5ghz wireless , and they send out WiFi to all areas of the house â€œcoating your house in WiFiâ€ hence the deco. Itâ€™s apparently better than a repeater as itâ€™s all one WiFi one password and it works out what device needs what WiFi signal (bulbs only work on 2.4ghz and they work fine as it lets them on that part)

Means when my loft extension is finished the WiFi will reach that floor


----------



## DRW (Jul 19, 2019)

After looking for quite a while, bought a reasonably priced older version Matrix white tie 55g Stiff shaft to match the one in the 3 wood, first hits last night were promising. 

Love the feel of it and can swing it a couple of mphs faster, assume as it is lighter than the hazardous black 62g currently have.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			After looking for quite a while, bought a reasonably priced older version Matrix white tie 55g Stiff shaft to match the one in the 3 wood, first hits last night were promising.

Love the feel of it and can swing it a couple of mphs faster, assume as it is lighter than the hazardous black 62g currently have.
		
Click to expand...

thats what i have in my driver, the all white one with with 5x3 on it?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Just bought 2 tickets for next years Open  - Saturday!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope you left some stuff for me. Off there at the weekend to spend my cash.
		
Click to expand...

A brave call as I've got you odds on for a hole-in-one on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday - beware the injured golfer and all that!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2019)

I bought some strapping. Now I just need to find a matching outfit.


----------



## DRW (Jul 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			thats what i have in my driver, the all white one with with 5x3 on it?
		
Click to expand...

I have the x4 ones, a nice white and silver/grey colour, like this :-

https://www.pureforged.co.uk/product/matrix-ozik-x4-white-tie-shafts/

Is 3 or 4 the version, so yours the prior version ?


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Just bought 2 tickets for next years Open  - Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

I need to find out what HID wants to do for next years open. I fancy one of the practice days plus either the Thursday or Friday.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			I have the x4 ones, a nice white and silver/grey colour, like this :-

https://www.pureforged.co.uk/product/matrix-ozik-x4-white-tie-shafts/

Is 3 or 4 the version, so yours the prior version ?
		
Click to expand...

yes it must be the older one, i think the company went out of Business or got bought out, shafts are not the same as the originals ones.

Tried to get a spare of mine but no joy, well not ones that are in better condition than mine. The pro in Nairn Dunbar had and old 3 wood with that version of my shaft, but wanted way too much for it


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I need to find out what HID wants to do for next years open. I fancy one of the practice days plus either the Thursday or Friday.
		
Click to expand...

I plan to do a practice day too or might volunteer to marshall


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

3 boxes of ad333 for Â£36 including free personalisation


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 19, 2019)

Just purchase a taylormade m2 driver stiff shaft.


----------



## robbeh32 (Jul 20, 2019)

Left hand f8 hybrid 19 degree new on clubhousegolf for 109 great British pounds


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 20, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Left hand f8 hybrid 19 degree new on clubhousegolf for 109 great British pounds
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know why if itâ€™s the rails or compact heads but I have the F8+ 3 wood and F8 Hybrid and they are the best fairways Iâ€™ve ever owned.

I wanted to love the TS 3 wood and 818 Hybrid but I ended up selling them and canâ€™t part with the F8â€™s


----------



## robbeh32 (Jul 20, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I donâ€™t know why if itâ€™s the rails or compact heads but I have the F8+ 3 wood and F8 Hybrid and they are the best fairways Iâ€™ve ever owned.

I wanted to love the TS 3 wood and 818 Hybrid but I ended up selling them and canâ€™t part with the F8â€™s
		
Click to expand...

I have f8 22 and yer it's really helpful out of the rough not sure if it's the rails helping. I also have f8 3 wood and f7 driver so thought I'd finish the set!


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 20, 2019)

Well I think this will make most people feel violently ill as itâ€™s even more hateful than marmite however..

I went to go pick up a new putter today, whilst there grabbed a cap, couple gloves, a midsize matador grip as the pistol grip isnâ€™t for me.

Donâ€™t want to spoil anyone's dinner, it certainly divides opinion but honestly itâ€™s a perfect feel for me which over rides everything. Quite a gamble as due to low numbers canâ€™t trial before purchase.

Personally I love it but Iâ€™m going to get some stick Tommorow when I rock up with it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2019)

Not going to win any beauty contests. But if ot works, why not?


----------



## briannn (Jul 20, 2019)

Not today but pretty recent.

Got my first custom fitting driver and set of irons. Ended up with the titleist ts3 and the taylormade m6 irons. 

What a difference they make. My old irons felt like plastic toys after I got fitted. Can't decide what I should look at next between  hybrids putter wedges or woods.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Well I think this will make most people feel violently ill as itâ€™s even more hateful than marmite however..

I went to go pick up a new putter today, whilst there grabbed a cap, couple gloves, a midsize matador grip as the pistol grip isnâ€™t for me.

Donâ€™t want to spoil anyone's dinner, it certainly divides opinion but honestly itâ€™s a perfect feel for me which over rides everything. Quite a gamble as due to low numbers canâ€™t trial before purchase.

Personally I love it but Iâ€™m going to get some stick Tommorow when I rock up with it.
































Click to expand...

It's not that bad, I've seen loads worse! Good luck with it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 21, 2019)

A few bits and bobs


----------



## ger147 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ping G410 2 hybrid.


----------



## NoIdea247 (Jul 22, 2019)

Ordered an Old Tom Putter over the weekend. Anyone tried one out? Worth a gamble for Â£85+pp!


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 22, 2019)

Completely accidentally (or that's what I'm telling the wife) bid on a new Benross 3 wood and won it for an absolute steal. Should be in the post the next day or so, very much looking forward to it going to the bag!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 22, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Well I think this will make most people feel violently ill as itâ€™s even more hateful than marmite however..

I went to go pick up a new putter today, whilst there grabbed a cap, couple gloves, a midsize matador grip as the pistol grip isnâ€™t for me.

Donâ€™t want to spoil anyone's dinner, it certainly divides opinion but honestly itâ€™s a perfect feel for me which over rides everything. Quite a gamble as due to low numbers canâ€™t trial before purchase.

Personally I love it but Iâ€™m going to get some stick Tommorow when I rock up with it.
































Click to expand...



Big fan of that actually.   A couple of wings attached onto a blade putter would not really be considered an out there design these days. 

Looks really cool in stealth mode and I love the neck. 

Happy putting.  I'm sure those wings add balance and forgiveness.  Not there for no reason.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Well I think this will make most people feel violently ill as itâ€™s even more hateful than marmite however..

I went to go pick up a new putter today, whilst there grabbed a cap, couple gloves, a midsize matador grip as the pistol grip isnâ€™t for me.

Donâ€™t want to spoil anyone's dinner, it certainly divides opinion but honestly itâ€™s a perfect feel for me which over rides everything. Quite a gamble as due to low numbers canâ€™t trial before purchase.

Personally I love it but Iâ€™m going to get some stick Tommorow when I rock up with it.
































Click to expand...

'tis a thing of beauty. If it don't work for you I'll have it for a tenner.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 23, 2019)

New under armour polo shirt in jade green, and a few more golf course architecture books.


----------



## FAB90 (Jul 25, 2019)

Got this for Â£5 old but in great condition and better than the old donnay putter I was using.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2019)

I nearly bought today.....a Ping crossover driving iron but I was trying it on the range first and the head flew off. Nearly went as far as the ball


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

Lots and lots of white socks and a turtleneck.


----------



## dronfield (Jul 25, 2019)

Just been on American Golf website - bought a pair of FJ Dryjoys on offer Â£45 (M width & black only).

Rich


----------



## User20204 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Lots and lots of white socks and a turtleneck.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely laughed out loud at that.


----------



## hacker_al (Jul 26, 2019)

dronfield said:



			Just been on American Golf website - bought a pair of FJ Dryjoys on offer Â£45 (M width & black only).

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, just ordered a pair


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 26, 2019)

Due to the weather we have had and looking to have looking ahead I've bought some liquid chalk to keep the sweaty hands at bay.

Also ordered some rain gloves as the weather looks soggy this weekend.

Thank the lord for amazon prime and same day delivery to cope with good old british weather


----------



## NoIdea247 (Jul 27, 2019)

My Old Tom Putter arrived Wednesday. Looks and feels great and for Â£85! Only rolled on the carpet so far but first impressions are positive!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Due to the weather we have had and looking to have looking ahead I've bought some liquid chalk to keep the sweaty hands at bay.

Also ordered some rain gloves as the weather looks soggy this weekend.

Thank the lord for amazon prime and same day delivery to cope with good old british weather
		
Click to expand...

Are you allowed to put something on your hands ,I always thought that wasnâ€™t allowed?
Has this changed.?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Are you allowed to put something on your hands ,I always thought that wasnâ€™t allowed?
Has this changed.?
		
Click to expand...

It's always been allowed


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Are you allowed to put something on your hands ,I always thought that wasnâ€™t allowed?
Has this changed.?
		
Click to expand...

Fred Couples openly admitted he puts glue on his thumb so I'm guessing it's fine!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Fred Couples openly admitted he puts glue on his thumb so I'm guessing it's fine!
		
Click to expand...

I remember reading somewhere you could roll a handkerchief around the grip but not apply anything that enhances your grip.
Might of misread it , but always thought it was a rule .
School day again.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2019)

Just checked and I am wrong .


----------



## hacker_al (Jul 28, 2019)

from the R&A website:




Handkerchiefs are okay


----------



## Captainron (Jul 28, 2019)

White socks. Lots of white socks


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 28, 2019)

3 Dozen personalised (just a line and initials) AD333 for the princely sum of Â£34 from Snainton Golf.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 28, 2019)

A Titleist cap and a UA polo


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 2, 2019)

Stumbled across the scorecard holder thread, then went for a look.

Yardage book / Scorecard holder so it's a 2 in 1 thing for me which is just what I need.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07TVT3H6Z/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 2, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Stumbled across the scorecard holder thread, then went for a look.

Yardage book / Scorecard holder so it's a 2 in 1 thing for me which is just what I need.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07TVT3H6Z/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Click to expand...

Looks nice ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			3 Dozen personalised (just a line and initials) AD333 for the princely sum of Â£34 from Snainton Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Was so impressed with the service from snainton with these 3 dozen I also ordered for same price that I ordered another 3 dozen using the 10% off code they sent me aswell 

6 dozen total cost Â£69. Bargain


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			White socks. Lots of white socks
		
Click to expand...

But what length are they?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			But what length are they?
		
Click to expand...

I went with all lengths to make sure that I could adhere to some very simple club dress code rules.  

Wouldnâ€™t want to be a complete plonker and fall foul of something so rudimentary


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I went with all lengths to make sure that I could adhere to some very simple club dress code rules.  

Wouldnâ€™t want to be a complete plonker and fall foul of something so rudimentary
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible!


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Aug 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Was so impressed with the service from snainton with these 3 dozen I also ordered for same price that I ordered another 3 dozen using the 10% off code they sent me aswell

6 dozen total cost Â£69. Bargain
		
Click to expand...

Great offer !!

Seriously tempted even though im absolutely skint at the minute !  Whats the 10% code ? (Just incase)


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Great offer !!

Seriously tempted even though im absolutely skint at the minute !  Whats the 10% code ? (Just incase)
		
Click to expand...

Save10


----------



## 94tegsi (Aug 3, 2019)

Ping G410 3W plus 22 and 19 degree hybrids. Always struggled with them in the past but the flatter lie of these seems to help


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

New Ping cart bag.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 5, 2019)

Nowt.....and it's beginning to irritate......


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2019)

3 cabretta leather gloves from costco

Kirkland signature line

Â£15 for 3 

Â£5 a glove itâ€™s worth a try really


----------



## Dasit (Aug 5, 2019)

Going to try a ping g400 12degree driver from golfbidder.

My driving been awful never hit fairways, want to see if it helps me get it straighter


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 6, 2019)

A Golf Pride SNSR 140.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2019)

I picked up my Ping crossover 2 iron today, what an absolute beast of a club.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Some iron covers, as mine are tired.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Some iron covers, as mine are tired.
		
Click to expand...

Fitted or off the shelf?


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 7, 2019)

................


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 8, 2019)

Parting ways with my current coach so after a good look within an hours drive decided to book a lesson with Steve at Morley Hayes. See how it goes but hopefully well and make it a weekly/bi-weekly thing to keep things improving with my game.

Unfortunately a month before I can get in with him but for good reason it seems.

Steve Astle
Head of Instruction & Advanced PGA Professional, England Regional Head Coach, Head of Performance Derbyshire Institute of Sport, Todays Golfer UK Top 50 Instructor, GB&I Coaching Team. Golf World Magazine Top 100 Coach.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 8, 2019)

Last night few bits.. double up as golf tops but mainly for general summer wear

Couple of Adidas polos 
Nike polo 
FJ (white dw) socks 6 pairs 

Black Ben Sherman trainers for times when Iâ€™m in the office and cba with shoes


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Was so impressed with the service from snainton with these 3 dozen I also ordered for same price that I ordered another 3 dozen using the 10% off code they sent me aswell

6 dozen total cost Â£69. Bargain
		
Click to expand...

Have gone for the AD333 Tours for 15 a box.
Thanks


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 11, 2019)

2 pairs of Nike trainers brand new off eBay. Sold together Â£67 ðŸ‘Œ

One is a golf trainer the other just general trainer


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 12, 2019)

A pair of footjoy pro sl, in extra wide fitting. My swollen foot still doesn't fit, but it might by the weekend. I have to play, as it is greensomes/foursomes/betterball and I can't let my partner down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2019)

A Ping Sigma Darby putter. I have been looking at a range of putters recently that are predominantly mallet like or with significant line up aids, eg Odyssey 2 ball Fang, Ping Valor etc. One of these came up on my radar and I got it at a decent price from a well known auction site. Looking forward to using it this weekend.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			3 cabretta leather gloves from costco

Kirkland signature line

Â£15 for 3

Â£5 a glove itâ€™s worth a try really
		
Click to expand...

Bought the same on Thursday, but am taking them back. Didn't like the fit, and decided I'm obviously a snob as I didn't really like the Kirkland Signature logo either.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A Ping Sigma Darby putter. I have been looking at a range of putters recently that are predominantly mallet like or with significant line up aids, eg Odyssey 2 ball Fang, Ping Valor etc. One of these came up on my radar and I got it at a decent price from a well known auction site. Looking forward to using it this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I almost bought one of these at my fitting but ended up going for the Ketsch Vault 2.0


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I almost bought one of these at my fitting but ended up going for the Ketsch Vault 2.0
		
Click to expand...

Very similar putters from what I can see. Mine has a scooped back whilst the Ketsch is domed. Is that about right? From the top they would look pretty identical I suspect.

Any reason you leaned towards the Ketsch or was it just you holed more on the day with that model?


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

Golf wise, 2 cack handed titleist gloves


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 12, 2019)

My first ever clubs.
Hit a ball for the first time ever at 53 years old, just last week.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 12, 2019)

Spur of the moment 25Â° 818 H1 hybrid from eBay.

Had a lesson tonight, and now not sure iâ€™ll need it!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 12, 2019)

Where's the "Bargins THread" gone??????

Anyhoo. be quick on this. Mountain Warehouse have some crackin' polos for Â£10!!!!! UV50 protective. Breatheable. Cloth feels like silk. Got myself the Blue / Orange and the Reddy Brown one.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 12, 2019)

Set of 918 AP2 Titleist s300.
Just waiting .
So my Epic pros are in for sale section.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 16, 2019)

3 dozen AD333 using the 3 for 2 from clubhouse golf and a pack of tees ðŸ‘

Never used AD333 but at Â£38 for 3 dozen they're my winter ball ðŸ‘


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 17, 2019)

Bridgestone Golf Power Drive 15 Ball Pack, 22 quid for 3 packs from Online Golf. Don't mind losing them so much at 50p a pop!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 18, 2019)

A tumble dryer and washing machine! ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			A tumble dryer and washing machine! ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Rock-'n'-roll Baz!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh and an aqua flex bag but she doesnâ€™t know about that. ðŸ¤«


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 18, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Oh and an aqua flex bag but she doesnâ€™t know about that. ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Is it her birthday?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 18, 2019)

Got a club for my 5 year old yesterday, got him going to coaching on Saturday mornings which he is enjoying.

He's actually playing more than I am at present as I havn't played for a couple of months due to a dodgy back.


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 23, 2019)

A pair of Footjoy DryJoy Tour.
I was delighted to find a a pair of â€œshoe styleâ€ (rather than â€œtrainer styleâ€) golf shoes in extra wide fitting!


----------



## Humpy (Aug 27, 2019)

Has anybody here bought anything off the Auction site of Golfbidder? Reason I ask is that there is currently a TaylorMade TP Collection Ardmore 2 which ends at 1:30 and the price is currently at Â£121.10 but you can get them from Clubhouse Golf for Â£119!! Am I missing anything?


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 27, 2019)

Humpy said:



			Has anybody here bought anything off the Auction site of Golfbidder? Reason I ask is that there is currently a TaylorMade TP Collection Ardmore 2 which ends at 1:30 and the price is currently at Â£121.10 but you can get them from Clubhouse Golf for Â£119!! Am I missing anything?
		
Click to expand...

I'd assume it's either recently been reduced on CG or is someone who doesn't know CG exists.

Never used GB myself because I always find everything to be more expensive than eBay etc. Also annoys me how you have to pay for delivery regardless of value.

I use CG or club pro for everything.


----------



## 6535 (Aug 27, 2019)

A black Kjus Pro 3L waterproof jacket. Compared to my Galvin Green jacket itâ€™s miles better and very lightweight too.


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Aug 27, 2019)

Â£100 worth of balls at the range.


----------



## peld (Aug 28, 2019)

just ordered a second hybrid - Wilson D7 but in 22deg (same custom order as my original 2H). Probably makes my 5i redundant as its the same loft but they are a lot easier to hit.


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2019)

nothing golf related - a new awning and carpet for the caravan.
might "accidently" buy a new 48 degree wedge along with a Srixon U65 " iron.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 28, 2019)

Bought a few boxes of these.  Used them before and was happy with them.


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			nothing golf related - a new awning and carpet for the caravan.
might "accidently" buy a new 48 degree wedge along with a Srixon U65 " iron.
		
Click to expand...

You could roll them up in the awning, then when you open it up on site say "Gosh! I wonder how they got there?!


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2019)

Crow said:



			You could roll them up in the awning, then when you open it up on site say "Gosh! I wonder how they got there?!
		
Click to expand...

Good idea!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2019)

Cross Ftx Pro waterproofs. Fed up fighting with Gore and returning waterproofs that are not waterproof. 

Had Cross years ago and it was excellent. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2019)

peld said:



			just ordered a second hybrid - Wilson D7 but in 22deg (same custom order as my original 2H). Probably makes my 5i redundant as its the same loft but they are a lot easier to hit.
		
Click to expand...

I go 17, 22 hybrids then 23 5 iron. Earlier in season I was wondering if enough gap between the 5 & 22, but more recently less so. Of course the hybrid shaft is longer and a different launch.
I'm also interested in trying the D7s. 18 months ago I took a punt on a 17 D200 and I like it. I never found a matching 22 in same spec, and wasn't sure about the D300, so the D7 has my interest. Unless I end up going 21 or 20 of course!


----------



## 6535 (Aug 29, 2019)

Golf club near me was holding an event and decided to go along and watch. Walked in pro shop and every clothing item was 50% off for today only. I just bought the Kjus Pro L waterproof top but couldnâ€™t find the bottoms to match. Until today. Trousers Â£300, half price Â£150, happy boy today.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2019)

Not golf related (still, sadly) but a lovely pair of KEF R500 floorstanding speakers reduced from Â£1500 to Â£799. 
Amazing things for that money.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 30, 2019)

Two Greg Norman polos for Â£50 the pair. With club logo on.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2019)

Just ordered a G20 hybrid of 27Â° off Golfbidder. Fed up of pooing myself every time I need to hit a 6 iron, so I'm taking a leaf out of @garyinderry 's book. The G20 actually looks a little more like the modern crossovers than the G25 which are proper hybridy, so I'm hoping it'll sit well between my hybrids and the 7 iron.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered a G20 hybrid of 27Â° off Golfbidder. Fed up of pooing myself every time I need to hit a 6 iron, so I'm taking a leaf out of @garyinderry 's book. The G20 actually looks a little more like the modern crossovers than the G25 which are proper hybridy, so I'm hoping it'll sit well between my hybrids and the 7 iron.
		
Click to expand...


My man !   Let me know how you get on.

My mate recently dialed a titleist hybrid up to 28 and dropped his 6 iron and is loving life.


----------



## GolfingPastor (Aug 30, 2019)

Took a punt on a Kronos Metronome Putter (Refined PVD carbon model) without ever trying it or seeing one in the flesh. I was not disappointed!
https://kronosgolf.com/metronome


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 30, 2019)

GolfingPastor said:



			Took a punt on a Kronos Metronome Putter (Refined PVD carbon model) without ever trying it or seeing one in the flesh. I was not disappointed!
https://kronosgolf.com/metronome

Click to expand...

More putters!!!!

ðŸ˜…


----------



## GolfingPastor (Aug 30, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			More putters!!!!

ðŸ˜…
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a problem Iâ€™m still working though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 31, 2019)

6 dozen Snell MTB-X balls 
And a Tour Striker Plane Mate training aid at Â£160 ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜±


----------



## Neilds (Aug 31, 2019)

Had a bit of a splurge this week. First a pair of Stromberg trousers and green Under Armour polo shirt. Then yesterday went the whole hog and got 3 and 5 Rogue hybrids to replace my 5 wood, 4 hybrid (both went same distance) and 5 iron. Nice and easy to hit but will need to factor in the extra yards!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			My man !   Let me know how you get on.

My mate recently dialed a titleist hybrid up to 28 and dropped his 6 iron and is loving life. 

Click to expand...

There's one particular par three, our 17th, where my options have been take a 6 iron, probably thin it and pray it doesn't go in the bunker that's short, or duff it, or take a 7 iron knowing it's going to be short and I have to chip on but subconsciously try and hit it too hard and slice it. Main reason for buying the 27Â° is to solve that problem really. I so rarely make par on that hole at the moment.


----------



## Griffsters (Aug 31, 2019)

Three dozen Srixon AD333 Tour balls from Snainton For under Â£45 was too much to resist in the end.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2019)

A Hogo Boss long sleeved polo for the autumn.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 31, 2019)

3 dozen z stars for Â£60 from Snainton... Need them after losing so many the other night ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GolfingPastor (Aug 31, 2019)

Griffsters said:



			Three dozen Srixon AD333 Tour balls from Snainton For under Â£45 was too much to resist in the end.
		
Click to expand...

How did you manage to get them for Â£45?


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 31, 2019)

GolfingPastor said:



			How did you manage to get them for Â£45?
		
Click to expand...

Use the code save10 ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2019)

a UA heatgear shirt at Tain golf club yesterday, Â£50 cheaper than they sell the same shirt in my clubs shop


only difference is the club Logo


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2019)

Titleist TS2 16.5 fairway wood.

Ping G410 2 hybrid didn't suit so had to go, lol   TS2 is the latest attempt to plug the only problem area in the bag.


----------



## FAB90 (Sep 3, 2019)

Some midsize grips to try before re doing the whole set!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			From Bovvy market?
		
Click to expand...

No, John Lewis!


----------



## Deleted member 26595 (Sep 4, 2019)

Feeling a bit smug...
Last time I bought a pair of trousers, they were 52â€ waist.

Today I bought a pair of 46â€ waist Strombergâ€™s... and theyâ€™re a bit big!


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2019)

A Cleveland 48 degree wedge for when I need to hit about 130 yards but will either hit it fat or thin it 200 yards


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2019)

As on another thread, a BagBoy S260 Technowater stand bag.  Brand new at Â£80. Half price.  
I don't carry often but usually in the winter and waterproof is a definite plus.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 7, 2019)

Played a charity round yesterday for Macmillan through work, did an auction afterwards, paid Â£360 for a 4 ball at Royal Porthcawl. Seemed a bargain.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 7, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Played a charity round yesterday for Macmillan through work, did an auction afterwards, paid Â£360 for a 4 ball at Royal Porthcawl. Seemed a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't played it before I'm sure you'll love it, great course ðŸ‘


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 7, 2019)

Ardmore 3 TP putter.  It looked pretty


----------



## chellie (Sep 7, 2019)

New sports bra so I can jog at the gym.


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2019)

Today I finally got around to collecting the Ben Sayers Mentor irons I won on ebay a couple of weeks ago. 

They're a set of 2 to SW and, other than disintegrating grips, are generally in good condition apart from a few of the irons where it looks like someone has been hitting balls off concrete! 
A bit annoying but they should tidy up with a file and small hammer.  

Also in the bag was a Ryder laminated 1 wood, a Ben Sayers laminated 3 wood, a nice Ben Sayers persimmon 5 wood and an Acushnet Bulls Eye putter. 

Â£10.50 the lot.


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 8, 2019)

Crow said:



			Today I finally got around to collecting the Ben Sayers Mentor irons I won on ebay a couple of weeks ago.

They're a set of 2 to SW and, other than disintegrating grips, are generally in good condition apart from a few of the irons where it looks like someone has been hitting balls off concrete!
A bit annoying but they should tidy up with a file and small hammer. 

Also in the bag was a Ryder laminated 1 wood, a Ben Sayers laminated 3 wood, a nice Ben Sayers persimmon 5 wood and an Acushnet Bulls Eye putter.

Â£10.50 the lot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you must have a second house to store golf clubs ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2019)

A Cobra 3-4 Baffler wood, see what it performs like come Sunday ðŸ˜


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 12, 2019)

A new golf towel. Last of the big spenders.


----------



## Crow (Sep 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			A new golf towel. Last of the big spenders.
		
Click to expand...

You can't leave us hanging like that, what make? what colour? cotton or synthetic?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			You can't leave us hanging like that, what make? what colour? cotton or synthetic?
		
Click to expand...

Most importantly, were you fitted for it?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			You can't leave us hanging like that, what make? what colour? cotton or synthetic?
		
Click to expand...

Finest microfiber no less.

ðŸ‘


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Sep 13, 2019)

Crow said:



			Today I finally got around to collecting the Ben Sayers Mentor irons I won on ebay a couple of weeks ago.

They're a set of 2 to SW and, other than disintegrating grips, are generally in good condition apart from a few of the irons where it looks like someone has been hitting balls off concrete!
A bit annoying but they should tidy up with a file and small hammer. 

Also in the bag was a Ryder laminated 1 wood, a Ben Sayers laminated 3 wood, a nice Ben Sayers persimmon 5 wood and an Acushnet Bulls Eye putter.

Â£10.50 the lot.
		
Click to expand...

How many sets of irons do you have Crow?


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2019)

M


Bxm Foxy said:



			How many sets of irons do you have Crow?
		
Click to expand...

Over 30, I don't like to count or I might get worried.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Sep 13, 2019)

Crow said:



			M


Over 30, I don't like to count or I might get worried.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely superb!!!


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 15, 2019)

A Benross hybrid jacket. Front is insulated synthetic down type stuff and the rest is soft shell with fleece lining. Â£29.99 AG bargain


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 15, 2019)

Three hardcovers with our club logo (1 x driver and 2 x fairway). 
I have to say I'm really impressed with the quality.


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 17, 2019)

A Motocaddy cart bag to replace the current cheap stand bag that is on my trolley. Â£74 brand new. Bargain.


----------



## 6535 (Sep 17, 2019)

Since getting the Axis 1 Rose putter itâ€™s a lot lighter then my previous Raa Classic. 
Just found and got a Sense square grip with SAW (sliding adjustable weight) system that fits inside the putter shaft and have 10/20/30g weights that can be positioned and locked onto a carbon fibre rod. 

Iâ€™m wanting to feel more head weight then I have and from reviews and Sense Golf it will do the desired effect. Iâ€™m hoping this works as I donâ€™t want to be putting leadtape on the head. A lighter grip did help but not much.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Sep 23, 2019)

A  PING Hoofer G410 Stand Bag Colour: Scarlet/Black/White

Seems a bargain from American Golf @ Â£120 - will collect on Thursday from the local store!


----------



## Humpy (Sep 23, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			A  PING Hoofer G410 Stand Bag Colour: Scarlet/Black/White

Seems a bargain from American Golf @ Â£120 - will collect on Thursday from the local store!
		
Click to expand...

That is a good deal. c.Â£30 cheaper than Clubhouse.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 23, 2019)

3 X new wedges ordered.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 23, 2019)

A Cleveland Classic 5 wood.  I've been looking for one of these for a while and finally managed to pick one up off ebay.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2019)

Callaway  Great Big Bertha  10 deg Driver. 

I am talking about the 1990's version and  to think these were  regarded as huge in their day.

Â£40 and hardly a mark  on it. Can't wait to rekindle old memories. 

Just wish I could post pics.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2019)

Yesterday, order a Ben Sayers rangefinder (as per my other thread) for Â£72 after the 10% off on Ebay. And booked a driver fitting for next Saturday.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 28, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			you feeling ok?
		
Click to expand...

Boomshakalaka ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			you feeling ok?
		
Click to expand...

Never better thanks. Got birthday money from parents and Â£110 worth of vouchers to waste.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2019)

A titleist stadry bag cart bag off of fleabea


----------



## 6535 (Sep 29, 2019)

Recently I bought new Kjus waterproofs and today it passed with flying colours.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2019)

A van off Fish ðŸ˜„


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 29, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A van off Fish ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A van off Fish ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you pick it up on the right day


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A van off Fish ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Is this the one thst breaks down all the time? With the matress and the handcuffs in the back?


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Is this the one thst breaks down all the time? With the matress and the handcuffs in the back?
		
Click to expand...

Only reason I bought it bro ðŸ¥³


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 29, 2019)

Ecco strike shoes.
Spare AP2 7 iron for practicing with as my irons are being worn out with the sandy soil on practice ground.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A van off Fish ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

I bet he even has a British Leyland full service history on it as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2019)

SealSkinz waterproof cap. Maybe a slight knee-jerk reaction to the weather we've been having lately...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			SealSkinz waterproof cap. Maybe a slight knee-jerk reaction to the weather we've been having lately...
		
Click to expand...

Do yourself a favour and invest in sealskinz socks as well, they are the best winter golf accessory that I have.


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 2, 2019)

Just bought a new stand bag. Noticed last week that my 3 wood shaft had developed a bit of a rub mark on the shaft, and checked out the bag and could see the dividers have started to wear down. Had that bag for about 6 years now so has served me well. 

Wanted something smaller and lighter with my new bag, so went with the big max heaven 7 stand bag.  It says its meant to be a winter bag, but should do me fine and should still get all my clubs in too.


----------



## azazel (Oct 2, 2019)

https://www.function18.com/sunice-hamilton-hybrid-jacket-s72001-magnesium-brick-red.html

In preparation for the end of the "summer" season this weekend and the onset of the winter league. Will still need 2/3 layers underneath mind you on some of the December and January mornings.


----------



## mister v (Oct 3, 2019)

a bushnall V4 jolt (not slope edition) . i have a GPS watch but i've played with loads of people who have these and thy are top bit of kit. It was an ebay purchase and as it didnt have the slope function was a bargain at Â£200


----------



## slowhand (Oct 3, 2019)

An Adidas neck warmer (snood)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2019)

Two new pairs of sealzskin waterproof socks and got 15% off on their website


----------



## Bobby19 (Oct 4, 2019)

2 x new Cleveland CBX2 wedges - looking forward to testing them out


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2019)

A Mi Band 4 as my old Fitbit has gone dolally.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2019)

Ping G410 SFT driver, Tensei Orange shaft, after the fitting session as described in the Played Today thread.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 6, 2019)

Iron fitting for me... Nothing wrong with my ap3s other than the hollow heads launching really high and finding a fair few going silly long and also the missus gave me the green light ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒAlso, golfclubsforcash were at clubhouse golf offering plus 20% on trade in value. Had lots of fun hitting all the latest models.... t100, t200, mp 20â€™s, apex and apex pro, ping i2010, TM p790â€™s. A half hours fitting turned into nearly 2 hours. 
Ended up with an apex combo set of 4-7 in Apex and 8-gw in apex pro.
Lots of decent shafts as well. This was most interesting as I sit between stiff and xtra stiff.  It was the weight of that shaft that the fitter said was most important. The px 6.0 felt like swinging a crow bar and the xp 100 extra stiff a lot easier. Settled on a 120g elevate dg tour Stiff (was that or the modus 120g). 
All the new models looked mint. The t100 heads noticeably smaller, but the good ones flushed! Mizuno lovely and if you were after a different combo set I would look at a Mmc/hmb in the mp20s. 
Happy days ðŸ˜€


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ping G410 SFT driver, Tensei Orange shaft, after the fitting session as described in the Played Today thread. 

Click to expand...

You won the lottery? Surprise the moths didn't fly out your wallet ðŸ˜†


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2019)

A week in Valencia with the family.
A  weekend in Portugal with friends. 

Golf no longer worth sacrificing time with family and friends.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			You won the lottery? Surprise the moths didn't fly out your wallet ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I keep explaining about the vouchers!


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 7, 2019)

4-PW Mizuno HMBâ€™s and the new Scotty teryllium Newport putter.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I keep explaining about the vouchers!
		
Click to expand...

doesnt add up.. the old Orikoru would sell the vouchers to someone and use the money for something boring


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			doesnt add up.. the old Orikoru would sell the vouchers to someone and use the money for something boring
		
Click to expand...

Nah I love to waste money when I have it. I just usually don't have any. Because I keep wasting it. Hang on a minute...


----------



## slowhand (Oct 7, 2019)

13 Lamkin Players Cord grips and a SuperStroke Pistol GTR 1.0 putter grip

Took the clubs onto the range afterwards and it felt I was gripping a bit less tightly


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2019)

A Galvin Green Jacket reduced from Â£279 to Â£169, I only popped in for a box of balls ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2019)

Cleveland RTX 2.0 in 46Â° second hand from Golfbidder (60 quid). As per thread in the other forum, the gap between my PW and GW is around 25 yards so I needed to fill it. Albeit with a second pitching wedge.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Cleveland RTX 2.0 in 46Â° second hand from Golfbidder (60 quid). As per thread in the other forum, the gap between my PW and GW is around 25 yards so I needed to fill it. Albeit with a second pitching wedge. 

Click to expand...

Don't be surprised if you end up back with your stock pitching wedge soon

I did the same

My loft is 43, 50, 54,58

The gap between the 43 and the 50 isn't that much at all

But was in my head and I got a 46 that matches the 50 54 58

Played with it for a year 

Went back to stock and don't miss the vokey one bit


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't be surprised if you end up back with your stock pitching wedge soon

I did the same

My loft is 43, 50, 54,58

The gap between the 43 and the 50 isn't that much at all

But was in my head and I got a 46 that matches the 50 54 58

Played with it for a year

Went back to stock and don't miss the vokey one bit
		
Click to expand...

My PW will never leave the bag. I'm looking for a set of irons at the minute and I'll be keeping the PW from my current set.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 9, 2019)

Brought a pair of winter golf gloves and some new balls - trying a mid compression ball to see how I get on


----------



## Coffey (Oct 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't be surprised if you end up back with your stock pitching wedge soon

I did the same

My loft is 43, 50, 54,58

The gap between the 43 and the 50 isn't that much at all

But was in my head and I got a 46 that matches the 50 54 58

Played with it for a year

Went back to stock and don't miss the vokey one bit
		
Click to expand...

I did the same,

had a 47 in there and took it out at the start of the season as it was all going the same distance really


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't be surprised if you end up back with your stock pitching wedge soon

I did the same

My loft is 43, 50, 54,58

The gap between the 43 and the 50 isn't that much at all

But was in my head and I got a 46 that matches the 50 54 58

Played with it for a year

Went back to stock and don't miss the vokey one bit
		
Click to expand...

I'm not replacing the PW though. I'm having both. The topic about it is in Ask The Experts, but the short version - my PW is 44Â° and goes about 125 while the GW is 50Â° and 100 which is a big gap in itself. My theory is that the PW goes much further because it's a game improvement iron, so the new 46Â° hopefully goes around 110-112 to fill the gap. Just gonna have to try it and see. On paper the lofts would look silly but it's about how far they go ultimately.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not replacing the PW though. I'm having both. The topic about it is in Ask The Experts, but the short version - my PW is 44Â° and goes about 125 while the GW is 50Â° and 100 which is a big gap in itself. My theory is that the PW goes much further because it's a game improvement iron, so the new 46Â° hopefully goes around 110-112 to fill the gap. Just gonna have to try it and see. On paper the lofts would look silly but it's about how far they go ultimately.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I started off this as having as both

Then found they both went exactly the same because loft is rubbish. GI irons go higher so they cranked the lofts down to reduce the height and get the distance back

I'd be surprised if it goes any different


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 9, 2019)

Today I bought some FJ shoes. (as per other thread)

I also bought a new roll of grip tape, Nikwax wash, and a new pair of MacWets.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Yep I started off this as having as both

Then found they both went exactly the same because loft is rubbish. GI irons go higher so they cranked the lofts down to reduce the height and get the distance back

I'd be surprised if it goes any different
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but logically speaking there has to be a happy medium I just need to find it by trial and error if necessary.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2019)

After the colder heavy conditions of yesterday, poped in on my way home a got a box of Pink Callaway Supersoft for winter golf


----------



## larmen (Oct 12, 2019)

Got a Motocaddy Cube3 push trolley today, and a Motocaddy trolley bag.
I really wanted a Ping Hoofer bag, but if I ever carry then my old Nike should be sufficient.
Also got a ProQuip rain jacket while I was there.


----------



## Backache (Oct 12, 2019)

Calloway60 degree wedge Mickleson grind
Now I have to learn to use the damn thing.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 12, 2019)

Backache said:



			Calloway60 degree wedge Mickleson grind
Now I have to learn to use the damn thing.
		
Click to expand...

Why buy a fake club?


----------



## Backache (Oct 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why buy a fake club?
		
Click to expand...

Why not


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2019)

Ordered a G SF Tec 3 wood yesterday, as I wanted to try an SF Tec model over my current G25 which has been very fadey. Golfclubs4cash via Ebay, managed to get Â£20 off with some Ebay promotion that was on (and is still on I think), so only Â£88 in the end.

I've also just ordered a second hand paperback copy of Golf Is Not A Game Of Perfect by Dr Bob Rotella for two quid on Ebay. Thought it might be an interesting read for me, and hopefully reinforce the better parts of my current thinking.


----------



## dronfield (Oct 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ordered a G SF Tec 3 wood yesterday, as I wanted to try an SF Tec model over my current G25 which has been very fadey. Golfclubs4cash via Ebay, managed to get Â£20 off with some Ebay promotion that was on (and is still on I think), so only Â£88 in the end.

I've also just ordered a second hand paperback copy of Golf Is Not A Game Of Perfect by Dr Bob Rotella for two quid on Ebay. Thought it might be an interesting read for me, and hopefully reinforce the better parts of my current thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a Ping G series SF Tec driver 2 months ago & have been delighted with it.

Read the  Rotella book 10 years ago - a lot of the thinking seems obvious once you have read it, but certainly worthwhile, and a book you can refer back to periodically if required. He was the first high profile golf mind guru - the David Leadbetter of his field.

Rich


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2019)

dronfield said:



			I bought a Ping G series SF Tec driver 2 months ago & have been delighted with it.

Read the  Rotella book 10 years ago - a lot of the thinking seems obvious once you have read it, but certainly worthwhile, and a book you can refer back to periodically if required. He was the first high profile golf mind guru - the David Leadbetter of his field.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

I had a G30 SF Tec driver, have just upgraded to the G410 SFT and loving it. So I thought I might as well try the SF Tec in a wood as well. Foolproof! Ha. 

Yeah, reading reviews of the book it's meant to be pretty simple stuff, but maybe things forgotten on the course and it might help me keep them in mind. I have 40 mins of sitting on the Overground every morning anyway so gives me something to read if nothing else.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 16, 2019)

Ryder Cup 2020 tickets


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2019)

Had my new 46Â° regripped to get rid of the disgusting midsized align grip the previous owner put on. Standard Golf Pride all the way. Bag of pink tees as well since I've gone back to them now.


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2019)

New wedges Cleveland rtx4 50-54-58 love the look of them and feel great, today I get to try them on course, I don't want to use them in the sand just yet as there nice and shiny ðŸ˜€


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 19, 2019)

casuk said:



			New wedges Cleveland rtx4 50-54-58 love the look of them and feel great, today I get to try them on course, I don't want to use them in the sand just yet as there nice and shiny ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

You not closed?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Had my new 46Â° regripped to get rid of the disgusting midsized align grip the previous owner put on. Standard Golf Pride all the way. Bag of pink tees as well since I've gone back to them now.
		
Click to expand...

I've always wondered who was the person who bought those pink tees! They are plastic so don't break, highly visible, and I see them lying around on every course I play. I must have a life time supply at the bottom of my golf bag .


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2019)

sunshine said:



			I've always wondered who was the person who bought those pink tees! They are plastic so don't break, highly visible, and I see them lying around on every course I play. I must have a life time supply at the bottom of my golf bag .
		
Click to expand...

I only had a couple left in the bag from when I used to use them a year ago. I always pick mine up as long as they're not broken or haven't disappeared, so a bag of tees generally lasts me about 18 months.


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You not closed?
		
Click to expand...

Nope I thought the same but phoned up to check and it's open, there's a comp on today so think that's why, it's been quite soggy past few days


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I only had a couple left in the bag from when I used to use them a year ago. I always pick mine up as long as they're not broken or haven't disappeared, so a bag of tees generally lasts me about 18 months.
		
Click to expand...

I've never bought a tee in my life, find as many as I use / lose, I only use white wooden tees and they are always lying around. It's the great circle of life.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 19, 2019)

casuk said:



			Nope I thought the same but phoned up to check and it's open, there's a comp on today so think that's why, it's been quite soggy past few days
		
Click to expand...

One of the few that is still open going by Facebook updates. Play well


----------



## ger147 (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			One of the few that is still open going by Facebook updates. Play well
		
Click to expand...

We're open today as well, was quite surprised to be honest as it tipped down all night.


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			One of the few that is still open going by Facebook updates. Play well
		
Click to expand...

 cheers I always try but never succeed ðŸ¤¨


ger147 said:



			We're open today as well, was quite surprised to be honest as it tipped down all night.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought the same it was nonstop last night, to be honest I'm not looking forward to playing but wanting to try out my wedges,


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2019)

Well I'm an idiot, went all the way up to play and realised it's not until tomorrow when i got there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)

Bought a Lamkin cross line grip for a wedge. Feels a different weapon in my hand now and very pleased with my handy work after fitting it myself


----------



## Andy (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			One of the few that is still open going by Facebook updates. Play well
		
Click to expand...

Largs was in excellent condition, greens especially. Only saw 1 puddle.


----------



## Lump (Oct 19, 2019)

A Titleist T-MB 4 iron with a Aerotech Steelfibre i110CW X shaft. Starting to notice the gap from 5 wood to 4 iron now the ball isnâ€™t travelling.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 19, 2019)

Andy said:



			Largs was in excellent condition, greens especially. Only saw 1 puddle.
		
Click to expand...

You were shut first thing according to the Facebook page.

Largs is always good so not really a surprise. ðŸ‘


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You were shut first thing according to the Facebook page.

Largs is always good so not really a surprise. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

it was just shut to you ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Andy (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You were shut first thing according to the Facebook page.

Largs is always good so not really a surprise. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That was Wednesday lol


----------



## bradleywedge (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2019)

Charity 4 ball to JCB Country club. 

Also bought a charity 4 ball to Castle Stuart & Blairgowrie, hope to tie it into a trip and play at Dornoch & Narnia next year, not been upto that area of the British Isles for years, looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2019)

Just ordered a gilet from Decathlon - never actually had a gilet before, but it seems ideal for me since I've not a fan of baggy sleeves when I play golf. And I chucked a box of those Inesis Tour 900 balls on the order as well since people have been raving about them ever since that MyGolfSpy report said they were great.


----------



## casuk (Oct 22, 2019)

I bought one from mountainware last month in preparation for the coming weather, I must say I'm warm and toastie with no restrictions, it's a little more puffy than the dedicated ones,


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 22, 2019)

DRW said:



			Charity 4 ball to JCB Country club.

.
		
Click to expand...

Its a phenomenal course mate.

Need a little maturing but the lay out and design is jaw dropping at times


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered a gilet from Decathlon - never actually had a gilet before, but it seems ideal for me since I've not a fan of baggy sleeves when I play golf. And I chucked a box of those Inesis Tour 900 balls on the order as well since people have been raving about them ever since that MyGolfSpy report said they were great.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you can beat primark for a good old fashioned body warmer. 

Â£10 in about 10 different colours.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered a gilet from Decathlon - never actually had a gilet before, but it seems ideal for me since I've not a fan of baggy sleeves when I play golf. And I chucked a box of those Inesis Tour 900 balls on the order as well since people have been raving about them ever since that MyGolfSpy report said they were great.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a ridiculous amount of them.  They are perfect for golf.


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 22, 2019)

My garmin s1 is starting to loose its battery after about 6/7 years of use, doesn't last 18 holes anymore. So I have purchased a Boblov rangefinder, seen a few good reviews so hoping it is good value for money. Fancied a rangefinder over a GPS this time round, but didn't want to pay the price the big names want for one.


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			My garmin s1 is starting to loose its battery after about 6/7 years of use, doesn't last 18 holes anymore. So I have purchased a Boblov rangefinder, seen a few good reviews so hoping it is good value for money. Fancied a rangefinder over a GPS this time round, but didn't want to pay the price the big names want for one.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got a boblov range finder and itâ€™s great for the price


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 23, 2019)

Look whatâ€™s arrived... ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 24, 2019)

Brought a Stroke lab 7.  Fingers crossed it can help me improve my distance control.  Hereâ€™s to hoping!


----------



## ademac (Oct 24, 2019)

Stuburt waterproof jacket, Adidas bobble hat and 2 dozen snell mtb-x arrived yesterday.
Ready to do battle at Hayling on Saturday, if the forecast is to be believed it looks like the jacket will be needed!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2019)

Bitten the bullet and ordered some Inesis balls to see what the fuss is about


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 24, 2019)

A desperately needed MacGregor waterproof ish stand bag in black. Just in case it stops raining and I can get a game in over the next four / five months. 

I have everything else.


----------



## Curls (Oct 24, 2019)

One of these to replace my Sun Mountain H2NO, I carry occasionally especially when practicing and trolley during competition rounds so these hybrid bags are the business. Gets good reviews from folks here and GM so will hopefully be the ticket ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 24, 2019)

Curls said:



			One of these to replace my Sun Mountain H2NO, I carry occasionally especially when practicing and trolley during competition rounds so these hybrid bags are the business. Gets good reviews from folks here and GM so will hopefully be the ticket ðŸ‘ðŸ»

View attachment 28408

Click to expand...

I had one to the previous iterations of this bag from Motocaddy it was great idea and worked well for exactly the reasons you said but it fell apart quicker than I thought it should and it was then dropped for a couple of years, hopefully to improve the quality.  Currently I have a Titleist 14 Top Hybrid bag and I am very happy with the quality and versatility


----------



## Curls (Oct 24, 2019)

apj0524 said:



			I had one to the previous iterations of this bag from Motocaddy it was great idea and worked well for exactly the reasons you said but it fell apart quicker than I thought it should and it was then dropped for a couple of years, hopefully to improve the quality.  Currently I have a Titleist 14 Top Hybrid bag and I am very happy with the quality and versatility
		
Click to expand...

Yeah reviews say build quality is good so we will see if it stands the rest of time. Did look at the Titleist but need something waterproof, played more rounds in the rain this year than ever and itâ€™s no fun at the best of times so anything that can ease the pain!


----------



## Griffsters (Oct 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bitten the bullet and ordered some Inesis balls to see what the fuss is about
		
Click to expand...

Another article today by MyGolfSpy about a slight revision to them: https://mygolfspy.com/first-look-second-generation-inesis-tour-900-ball/


----------



## Jensen (Oct 24, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Look whatâ€™s arrived... ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜






Click to expand...

Lovely looking  iron, it's on my bucket list


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Lovely looking  iron, it's on my bucket list
		
Click to expand...

 Would certainly look at the combo set.  Evened out the lofts and even got to pick from the matt or satin finish!  good shaft options as well.....


----------



## abjectplop (Oct 24, 2019)

DRW said:



			hope to tie it into a trip and play at Dornoch & Narnia next year
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you can fit the clubs through the wardrobe.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 24, 2019)

After reading this and the my golf spy review... inesis balls, a jumper and some flat plastic tees which should last the rest of my life


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2019)

Ping gorge wedge - 58 degrees standard sole in green dot which is what I was originally fitted for for Â£37. Will have a thin, standard and wide sole so plenty of options for different conditions


----------



## Dogma (Oct 25, 2019)

60 Vice Tour balls. 

It was my birthday too, so the lovely chaps at Vice chucked in a load of free tees too


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 26, 2019)

Just picked up a pair of FJ Superlites XP in black for the winter.
Just got to get me through until I pick up the new Ecco Biom Cools


----------



## RangeMonkey (Oct 26, 2019)

Minor online splurge this evening...

UnderArmour Storm jacket
Stromberg sweater
Cutter and Buck trousers
Footjoy ProDry socks
Footjoy DryJoys bucket hat
On Par scorecard holder
Ball marking template thingy
A dozen AD333s


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 27, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Minor online splurge this evening...

UnderArmour Storm jacket
Stromberg sweater
Cutter and Buck trousers
Footjoy ProDry socks
Footjoy DryJoys bucket hat
On Par scorecard holder
Ball marking template thingy
A dozen AD333s
		
Click to expand...

Minor ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤£

Good effort ðŸ‘


----------



## timd77 (Oct 27, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Minor online splurge this evening...

UnderArmour Storm jacket
Stromberg sweater
Cutter and Buck trousers
Footjoy ProDry socks
Footjoy DryJoys bucket hat
On Par scorecard holder
Ball marking template thingy
A dozen AD333s
		
Click to expand...

Top â€˜drunk buying on a Saturday nightâ€™! ðŸ˜‚

Iâ€™m looking at buying one of those UA storm jackets. Any idea what their sizingâ€™s like? Iâ€™m normally an XL but some brands differ.


----------



## AdamC28 (Oct 27, 2019)

timd77 said:



			Top â€˜drunk buying on a Saturday nightâ€™! ðŸ˜‚

Iâ€™m looking at buying one of those UA storm jackets. Any idea what their sizingâ€™s like? Iâ€™m normally an XL but some brands differ.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve bought one but still waiting for it to arrive. County Golf website suggests they measure all the items they sell so the size guide on there should be pretty accurate. Iâ€™m usually between a L and XL and have gone for the L.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 27, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			Iâ€™ve bought one but still waiting for it to arrive. County Golf website suggests they measure all the items they sell so the size guide on there should be pretty accurate. Iâ€™m usually between a L and XL and have gone for the L.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, ok, thanks, Iâ€™ll have a look at that...


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 27, 2019)

Old mizuno pencil bag for the range/ 9 holes in the summer.


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Old mizuno pencil bag for the range/ 9 holes in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I like it!
Not much room for sandwiches mind.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 27, 2019)

Crow said:



			I like it!
Not much room for sandwiches mind.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go home when I lose all my golf balls. Haha


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2019)

A Garmin G80 GPS radar thingy. Will review it when it arrives. Interested as to what it does.


----------



## Curls (Oct 27, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Old mizuno pencil bag for the range/ 9 holes in the summer.

View attachment 28429

Click to expand...

That wasnâ€™t an eBay purchase by any chance?! I saw that looked in great nick!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 27, 2019)

Curls said:



			That wasnâ€™t an eBay purchase by any chance?! I saw that looked in great nick!
		
Click to expand...


Twas.  Got it for 33 delivered.   Was prepared to go a fair bit higher too.


----------



## Curls (Oct 28, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Twas.  Got it for 33 delivered.   Was prepared to go a fair bit higher too.
		
Click to expand...

Well played. I was away and knew I wouldnâ€™t be there at the finish so left it but regretted it many times after - good to see it found a good home! Fab looking bag, enjoy!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 28, 2019)

Curls said:



			Well played. I was away and knew I wouldnâ€™t be there at the finish so left it but regretted it many times after - good to see it found a good home! Fab looking bag, enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.  Glad we didn't end up in a bidding war. Lol


----------



## Dando (Oct 29, 2019)

a cobra f9 3 wood with X flex hzrdus smoke shaft from ebay. 
I had Â£30 in Nectar points plus got a 15% code so it only cost me Â£102.46


----------



## ger147 (Oct 31, 2019)

Snell MTB balls testing pack arrived today, will be interesting to see how they go at the weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Snell MTB balls testing pack arrived today, will be interesting to see how they go at the weekend, weather permitting.
		
Click to expand...

they are a good ball and I will probably go back to them once I have used up what's left of my chrome softs.
the only things that bugged me about the snells were that you could see a seam line around the ball and they never flew straight


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			and they never flew straight
		
Click to expand...

Really...???


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			a cobra f9 3 wood with X flex hzrdus smoke shaft from ebay.
I had Â£30 in Nectar points plus got a 15% code so it only cost me Â£102.46
		
Click to expand...

I bought one a few weeks ago and boy does it spank a ball ðŸ˜€


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Really...???

Click to expand...

Yep, honest guv! Every one of the little buggers ended up in the trees


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I bought one a few weeks ago and boy does it spank a ball ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Unlike you to buy new clubs


----------



## ger147 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			they are a good ball and I will probably go back to them once I have used up what's left of my chrome softs.
the only things that bugged me about the snells were that you could see a seam line around the ball and they never flew straight
		
Click to expand...

No visible seem line on these balls that I can see, just look like every other ball to me.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Oct 31, 2019)

timd77 said:



			Top â€˜drunk buying on a Saturday nightâ€™! ðŸ˜‚

Iâ€™m looking at buying one of those UA storm jackets. Any idea what their sizingâ€™s like? Iâ€™m normally an XL but some brands differ.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for being late to reply... I bought 2XL, based on the measurements they give on the site, and itâ€™s a perfect fit.


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 1, 2019)

Snapped up a Cobra F9 3/4 wood for Â£120.  Trying to get more separation from my K15 3 wood to the 3 hybrid - hopefully this will work for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

New shoe bag, some spare spikes and couple of gloves


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Snapped up a Cobra F9 3/4 wood for Â£120.  Trying to get more separation from my K15 3 wood to the 3 hybrid - hopefully this will work for me.
		
Click to expand...

Tried my f9 at the range today and my god is it long
Might have a look for the driver


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 2, 2019)

3 for 2 on Srixon gloves, a Wilson SGi 5 iron (closest match to my Deep Red â€œhalfâ€ set), and a pulled intercostal muscle.

The last was a free gift...


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2019)

5 putters.


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2019)

Crow said:



			5 putters.
		
Click to expand...

From what millennium?


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			From what millennium?
		
Click to expand...

The last one. 
Approx dates as below.

Turf King XI, with a very short shaft. (1970s)
Unmarked short head bullseye type which I used pretty successfully today. (1960s)
Dunlop Peter Thomson (early 1960s)
The one I really wanted, Slazenger Pinehurst (1940s or 1950s)
Spalding Synchro-Line (1960s)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

Having sated myself on a delivered pizza and a beer I've just ordered a Ping windproof top that apparently the in-laws will pay for for Christmas. Eyeing up some other bits and pieces as I didn't get any clothes at Silvermere earlier (which is unusual in itself) and got a shopping itch to scratch


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 4, 2019)

A set of MP18s. MMC 4-7 and MB 8-PW. 
Well, not bought. "Awarded" for doing my FiL's brakes and saving him North of Â£350.
Lovely looking things with Pro Modus 105 shafts. 

Those will do nicely. I can feel my comeback in the offing now ðŸ˜‚


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 4, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			I can feel my comeback in the offing now ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Great news ref the comeback!

Lovely looking clubs too. 

Enjoy


----------



## casuk (Nov 4, 2019)

Paid my green fees for next year, so that me all sorted for another season of ups and downs, and my rtx 4 there a couple of weeks old now and love them


----------



## Twire (Nov 4, 2019)

Skytrak launch monitor, projector and impact net.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 4, 2019)

Twire said:



			Skytrak launch monitor, projector and impact net.
		
Click to expand...

Not jealous.

Not a bit.

ok.

Jealous.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 5, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Great news ref the comeback!

Lovely looking clubs too.

Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, not quite there yet. Still an amount of physio and a potential keyhole op but looking good for being back early next year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2019)

Twire said:



			Skytrak launch monitor, projector and impact net.
		
Click to expand...

All round Twire's for a forum range party


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Callaway Super Hybrid, arrives today.

Read about it on WRX, but then found out its a US only release at present.
So ordered from Callaway  end of last week via one of these US shipping address websites. Arrived in Florida Friday evening, cleared Stansted yesterday and now on a local Fed Ex truck.

Hoping it slots in the bag between a 3 wood and a normal hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

bet you're like a dog with 2 dicks waiting for that to arrive


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Callaway Super Hybrid, arrives today.

Read about it on WRX, but then found out its a US only release at present.
So ordered from Callaway  end of last week via one of these US shipping address websites. Arrived in Florida Friday evening, cleared Stansted yesterday and now on a local Fed Ex truck.

Hoping it slots in the bag between a 3 wood and a normal hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

That's bold of you just to order it from the US - if you don't like it the returns must be a pain! Suppose you could sell it on quite easily though if it's not available over here.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 5, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Callaway Super Hybrid, arrives today.

Read about it on WRX, but then found out its a US only release at present.
So ordered from Callaway  end of last week via one of these US shipping address websites. Arrived in Florida Friday evening, cleared Stansted yesterday and now on a local Fed Ex truck.

Hoping it slots in the bag between a 3 wood and a normal hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Fed Ex is tremendous. US Post is a right royal pain in the hoop!

I have ordered from the states previously with Fed Ex and it's arrived quicker than something coming Parcel Force from Plymouth! ( I think, or maybe Portsmouth?)


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			You are not wrong James
		
Click to expand...

I had the pleasure of playing Knole Park last week and my word, what a great place to play golf. to be fair I spent most of the round watching the deer but the course was in great condition given the rain we had earlier that week.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2019)

A new mountain bike


----------



## slowhand (Nov 5, 2019)

Cobra F8 irons (5 - GW)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			A new mountain bike 

Click to expand...

Does it come with hedgehog wheels? It could make a terrible mess around the fringes if not .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does it come with hedgehog wheels? It could make a terrible mess around the fringes if not .
		
Click to expand...

Your thinking heâ€™s playing polo on it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Your thinking heâ€™s playing polo on it
		
Click to expand...

That would be ridiculous, he is carrying his clubs and riding at the same time, obviously . What were you thinking of 

Polo? You must live in the posh part of Liverpool if that was your first thought


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That would be ridiculous, he is carrying his clubs and riding at the same time, obviously . What were you thinking of 

Polo? You must live in the posh part of Liverpool if that was your first thought 

Click to expand...

Well it is quite nice here except the smell of the ponies obviously.


----------



## Depreston (Nov 5, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			A new mountain bike 

Click to expand...

you hear about the winter sweep winning score on sat?!?!?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2019)

Depreston said:



			you hear about the winter sweep winning score on sat?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

No, tell me more


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does it come with hedgehog wheels? It could make a terrible mess around the fringes if not .
		
Click to expand...

The nobbles on the tyres are chunky enough to pass as hedgehogs


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 6, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I am glad you enjoyed it mate.

We have a new greenkeeper this year, and this will be his first winter, but so far he is making very good progress. So hopefully next season the fruits of all his hard work pay off. In 2019 to help reduce the thatch over 200 tonnes of top dressing have been added, the last of which only a few weeks back.

Some of the stags are starting to wilt a bit now lol, played early Saturday and there were a few tired boys who looked like they had been busy all night.

One issue we have is badgers have got in to the park ( probably deliberately brought in) and there are people out at night ensuring nothing "happens to them".
They dig just off the fairways at night to get the bugs they eat, but leave an horrendous mess.

They had hoped may be with the help of the estate they could catch them and relocate to other areas of the park away from the course but the tree huggers stopped this, so for now its an ongoing problem.

If you ever want to revisit just shout.
		
Click to expand...

If you have horse flies the badger is your mate. If you want him to stop scratching up the earth, let the grass grow, he doesnâ€™t like the wet grass touching his low slung tummy.
Lessons learnt from Ellesborough Golf Club ðŸ‘


----------



## Depreston (Nov 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No, tell me more 

Click to expand...

45 points won 

It was Wardy off +1!!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2019)

Depreston said:



			45 points won

It was Wardy off +1!!
		
Click to expand...

Aah right, I know he shot loads under par recently but I didn't realise it was in a comp. My mate reckons he's improved loads since I threatened to knock him out on the 13th last year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2019)

Depreston said:



			45 points won

It was Wardy off +1!!
		
Click to expand...

That bloke sounds like a proper bandit ðŸ˜‚. 

A bit intimidating for everyone else if someone can turn in rounds like that off +1.


----------



## Depreston (Nov 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That bloke sounds like a proper bandit ðŸ˜‚.

A bit intimidating for everyone else if someone can turn in rounds like that off +1.
		
Click to expand...

off the yellas and a few forward tees mind but still have to hole the putts


----------



## Depreston (Nov 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aah right, I know he shot loads under par recently but I didn't realise it was in a comp. My mate reckons he's improved loads since I threatened to knock him out on the 13th last year 

Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That bloke sounds like a proper bandit ðŸ˜‚.

A bit intimidating for everyone else if someone can turn in rounds like that off +1.
		
Click to expand...

Or the course is set up to punish the average golfer and not challenge the good.
I remember we had a +1 at my previous club. He was looking to drive short par 4s and at least birdie the par 5â€™s. 
Best way is to set the traps up at their yardages as well and narrow down the fairways. Which is what happened. The scores were good but he was in the mix with the handicappers (cat 1s) and came 2nd in the lowest gross.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2019)

Winter Membership at Nairn Dunbar again. as work will start this month on Phase 2 of our course changes.

enjoyed it last year, some competative golf on a Saturday, rather the the 4 somes and 4BBB we always end up playing for 5 months


----------



## Jensen (Nov 6, 2019)

Under Armour Daytona Sweater

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...al-Golf-Sweater-Academy-Academy.html#SID=8971

Bought this beauty from Clubhouse Golf for Â£59.99 as they price matched ðŸ‘


----------



## Curls (Nov 7, 2019)

Sealskinz socks. I didn't want to be the only kid in school who didn't have them.

Got to say lads, they feel weird. Like sort of like what I imagine latex would feel like. And you guys love them?

I'll probably give the forum meets a skip.


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2019)

Dunlop "Arnold Palmer" putter.

Not sure why, I just thought I was a bit short of Dunlop putters. That's it for putters now though, unless I see a real beauty.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2019)

Curls said:



			Sealskinz socks. I didn't want to be the only kid in school who didn't have them.

Got to say lads, they feel weird. Like sort of like what I imagine latex would feel like. And you guys love them?

I'll probably give the forum meets a skip.
		
Click to expand...

They do feel weird and I only wear them when it is soaking, not for regular use. However, when you play on a soaking course and your feet are still dry, then you see the worth of them.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 7, 2019)

Another block of lessons.

2 x CK mid layers & a gilet.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			2 x CK mid layers & a gilet.
		
Click to expand...

Was that from County Golf? I got one of those CK midlayers for 20 quid. Very thin but nice material. They've been emailing me every day since with more tempting offers. Must resist..


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Was that from County Golf? I got one of those CK midlayers for 20 quid. Very thin but nice material. They've been emailing me every day since with more tempting offers. Must resist.. 

Click to expand...

Yeah, CK stuff washes well and is decent quality.


----------



## Curls (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They do feel weird and I only wear them when it is soaking, not for regular use. However, when you play on a soaking course and your feet are still dry, then you see the worth of them.
		
Click to expand...

Played so often in the rain this year it was crazy, but if you didn't you didn't play! Hoping for an acceleration in climate change. They really aren't delivering on their promises, I thought it'd be like Marbs around here by now.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah, CK stuff washes well and is decent quality.
		
Click to expand...

the couple of long sleeve zip up CK tops i have are still good had them a good 8 years, the shirts however shrunk and bit and are now a bit too short... a feel a bit like Madona mid 80's when i wear them


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the couple of long sleeve zip up CK tops i have are still good had them a good 8 years, the shirts however shrunk and bit and are now a bit too short... a feel a bit like Madona mid 80's when i wear them

Click to expand...

Sure you didn't "expand"!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Sure you didn't "expand"!!! 

Click to expand...

You 'd have thought....strange the rest of the shirt is fine, just the legnth is now much shorter, they were both quite long when i first got them... alas no longer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Was that from County Golf? I got one of those CK midlayers for 20 quid. Very thin but nice material. They've been emailing me every day since with more tempting offers. Must resist.. 

Click to expand...

We got one of those for my son for Christmas but then returned it. Never seen a top so thin before. It reminded me of a top a cyclist would wear on the Tour de France. 

I'm not sure I get were it works? Too thin to give any warmth, if it was warm you wouldn't wear a long sleeve top over a polo shirt. Shame as it looked really nice. You obviously like it, as does Jacko. When would you wear it?


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 7, 2019)

Crow said:



			5 putters.
		
Click to expand...

Only 5 !!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We got one of those for my son for Christmas but then returned it. Never seen a top so thin before. It reminded me of a top a cyclist would wear on the Tour de France.

I'm not sure I get were it works? Too thin to give any warmth, if it was warm you wouldn't wear a long sleeve top over a polo shirt. Shame as it looked really nice. You obviously like it, as does Jacko. When would you wear it?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would rather wear three thin layers than a jumper or a jacket with big puffy sleeves and what-have-you. Thin layers don't get in the way. It doesn't provide warmth on it's own, but on top of a baselayer and a polo it would do. If I'm still cold with that set-up I have a gilet to chuck on - just don't like bulkiness on my arms.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2019)

Titleist StaDry cart bag.
Recently got a Ping DLX with birthday money  - great bag.
But a couple of weeks ago I changed car and this one has a smaller boot and the DLX is just too bulky for it.
Shame as I really like the bag but there you go.
Anyone want a DLX?


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 7, 2019)

Proquip lined merino waterproof jumper ... last one I lived in and it has a hole in  ... so I bought a new one as it was so good !


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 7, 2019)

Private physio session for my strained intercostal


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 7, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Private physio session for my strained intercostal 

Click to expand...

Are you going with it.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Proquip lined merino waterproof jumper ... last one I lived in and it has a hole in  ... so I bought a new one as it was so good !
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple of those, plus the non lined water repellent jumpers.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Are you going with it.
		
Click to expand...

The physio is actually not sure if itâ€™s a pulled intercostal, or a fractured rib. Not bad for a 6 iron swing ðŸ˜•

Iâ€™ve got to start exercising by deep breathing. When I go back next week, he might start me in some rotation exercises. 

I wonâ€™t be picking up a club for at least another two weeks, and could be as long as two months!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2019)

The in-laws are asking about Christmas and rather than get me crap from QVC (as the MIL has a habit if doing) I said let me know the budget and I'll find something golf related. Â£50 is the amount quoted so trawling the sites for some winter clothing bargains


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 7, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			The physio is actually not sure if itâ€™s a pulled intercostal, or a fractured rib. Not bad for a 6 iron swing ðŸ˜•

Iâ€™ve got to start exercising by deep breathing. When I go back next week, he might start me in some rotation exercises.

I wonâ€™t be picking up a club for at least another two weeks, and could be as long as two months!
		
Click to expand...

Painful. I had a bruised rib once that was bad enough.
Guy kicked me by accident in swimming pool in centre parks.
Next day I thought I was dying it was horrible.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2019)

A pair of XTrainerZ headphones for running and swimming.ðŸŠðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸƒðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			The physio is actually not sure if itâ€™s a pulled intercostal, or a fractured rib. Not bad for a 6 iron swing ðŸ˜•

Iâ€™ve got to start exercising by deep breathing. When I go back next week, he might start me in some rotation exercises.

I wonâ€™t be picking up a club for at least another two weeks, and could be as long as two months!
		
Click to expand...

when i tore an intercostal, i was ordered to rest it for a month.. everytime i tried to do something or play it felt like being stabbed in the side....  hard... so eventually took their advice


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			A pair of XTrainerZ headphones for running and swimming.ðŸŠðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸƒðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

can you listen to music while swimming now??

that would be great as i find lane swimming very boring.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			can you listen to music while swimming now??

that would be great as i find lane swimming very boring.
		
Click to expand...

Bit pricey mate, but these are bone conducting headphones actually designed for swimming.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Bit pricey mate, but these are bone conducting headphones actually designed for swimming.
		
Click to expand...

never knew you could get anything like that TBH, i did have an underwater walkman some years ago which was far from any good.

might get me going again, stick on some trash metal and race all the old dears doing breas stroke


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			never knew you could get anything like that TBH, i did have an underwater walkman some years ago which was far from any good.

might get me going again, stick on some trash metal and race all the old dears doing breas stroke

Click to expand...

Can you hear the theme from Jaws.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Can you hear the theme from Jaws.
		
Click to expand...

only if there was some hotty in front of me


----------



## larmen (Nov 8, 2019)

6 dozen Snell MTB-X to last me for a while. Most balls I ever bought in one go.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2019)

5 golf gloves for Â£11 on Fleabay, they arrived this morning and fit fine and look ok. Keeping fingers crossed that they last a while


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 9, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Proquip lined merino waterproof jumper ... last one I lived in and it has a hole in  ... so I bought a new one as it was so good !
		
Click to expand...

It arrived got it out the pack , went to open the zip and it just fell off in my hand ... could live with that but then looked at the price tag and thought â€œnoâ€ thatâ€™s going back and you can have a perfect one for that money!!


----------



## larmen (Nov 9, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			It arrived got it out the pack , went to open the zip and it just fell off in my hand ... could live with that but then looked at the price tag and thought â€œnoâ€ thatâ€™s going back and you can have a perfect one for that money!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't like to hear about ProQuib quality issues. Bought a rain jacket last week and it is going to get its 1st outing tomorrow, I think. Hope you get a hassle free exchange.


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

Popped into American golf with my birthday voucher with the intention of getting some balls and got talked into buying a CJ jacket, jumper and a base layer.
Didnâ€™t get balls


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2019)

Breaking News
Dando has no balls


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Breaking News
Dando has no balls

Click to expand...

Grow up! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Popped into American golf with my birthday voucher with the intention of getting some balls and got talked into buying a CJ jacket, jumper and a base layer.
Didnâ€™t get balls
		
Click to expand...

What's  CJ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Breaking News
Dando has no balls

Click to expand...

Take a bow sir ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2019)

Bought a pair of much need waterproofs as the old ones had gone at the seams, was going to push the boat out and get some Galvin Greens but all were far to long in the leg so saved a bomb and got some Green Lamb ones.


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What's  CJ?
		
Click to expand...

CJ is what you type instead of CK, when you suffer with sausagefingerosis


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2019)

Pulled the trigger on a pair of Ecco Strike shoes as once again a pair of footjoys failed to keep my feet dry!

I've lost count how many Fjâ€™s have failed and so Iâ€™m done with the brand! 

I really look after my shoes as well, always cleaned, not just wiped, I polish them and protect them with proper golf shoe products, so theyâ€™re simply poor quality and donâ€™t last, and I donâ€™t wear one pair all the time, I rotate them quite a lot dependent on conditions and the course Iâ€™m playing.

Since buying my Ecco Bioms early this year, which have been so comfortable and have kept my feet dry, Iâ€™m now a fully Ecco convert.

2 years warranty is a confident statement by the Ecco brand and one I'm happy to invest in.

If my course is open this morning theyâ€™ll get their first outing ðŸŒï¸

Does anyone know if you can get Stingers to fit Ecco soft spike shoes?


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 10, 2019)

Garmin s40 watch. 
Anybody got one?  Are they good?  Estrella and ebay again i am afraid.... bad combination.....


----------



## peld (Nov 11, 2019)

Busy weekend (symptom of playing well makes you spend money)
Inesis Waterproof Shoes from Decathlon, a top from Sports Direct,  Island Green Padded Jacket polo and beanie, from Golf Base.

Managed to resist the urge to buy a 4 iron for my set. (read 3 iron)


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 11, 2019)

Another pair of Nike Roshe golf trainers. Â£45 new so canâ€™t complain. Think I have maybe 7 pairs. Although only 5 for golf as once the bobbles wear theyâ€™re good for normal day to say use.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 11, 2019)

I have admitted to SWMBO that I want to spend Â£1k on irons ... she did not shout, and I have not suffered any injuries. 
Just told .. not yet. 
Which means yes ðŸ™‚


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2019)

a full zip 3 in one as they called it, anyway winter top... FYI its a gillet and top zipped together


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 11, 2019)

Footjoy Flex LE shoes in tan.  Look and feel gorgeous.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			Footjoy Flex LE shoes in tan.  Look and feel gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, tan shoes, like my Grandads slippers. Lovely. Do they have a tartan lining?


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ooh, tan shoes, like my Grandads slippers. Lovely. Do they have a tartan lining?
		
Click to expand...

Go great with beige trousers and a clay pipe ðŸ˜œ


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			Go great with beige trousers and a clay pipe ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Brown corduroys hide a multitude of accidents far better than beige, according to the senior members at my club.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Another pair of Nike Roshe golf trainers. Â£45 new so canâ€™t complain. Think I have maybe 7 pairs. Although only 5 for golf as once the bobbles wear theyâ€™re good for normal day to say use.
		
Click to expand...

*Nike Air Max 1 G*
*I think i have a problem!*

In my defence they were only Â£77..............


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			a full zip 3 in one as they called it, anyway winter top... FYI its a gillet and top zipped together
		
Click to expand...

So what's the third bit?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			So what's the third bit?
		
Click to expand...

exactly.... asked the same thing???


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			exactly.... asked the same thing???
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m guessing you can wear 1) the winter top, 2) the gilet, or ... 3) both together.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 14, 2019)

3 Under armour shirts (large), the diet isn't going to plan and a 23 degree hybrid.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2019)

UE Cold gear compression top and bottoms from AG and Sports direct respectively. Happy the top was mislabelled in AG and i got it for Â£25. Bought myself a snood as a brucey bonus.

Its baltic in the NW at the mo and im playing Delamere tomorrow.


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 15, 2019)

A couple ping g410 Hybrids


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2019)

Mark1751 said:



			A couple ping g410 Hybrids
		
Click to expand...


Cool.  What lofts did you go for?




My titleist 915 7 wood arrived yesterday.  Gave it a run out today.  Class club. Wants to draw too which is handy.


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 16, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Cool.  What lofts did you go for?




My titleist 915 7 wood arrived yesterday.  Gave it a run out today.  Class club. Wants to draw too which is handy.
		
Click to expand...

17 and 19 degree - adjusted down and up one degree to fill distance gaps.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2019)

Mark1751 said:



			17 and 19 degree - *adjusted down and up one degree to fill distance gaps*.
		
Click to expand...

So they're both 18?? What's the point of that?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			So they're both 18?? What's the point of that? 

Click to expand...

Notnsure if you used the wrong smiley.... 

I presume he means. 

17 down to 16.

18 up to 19.


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Notnsure if you used the wrong smiley....

I presume he means.

17 down to 16.

18 up to 19.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer - I also wonâ€™t necessarily have both in the bag at same time depending on weather and where Iâ€™m playing.


----------



## User20204 (Nov 16, 2019)

A 5 wood, been searching for ages for one at the right price second hand, got bored waiting and bought one new.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 16, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			UE Cold gear compression top and bottoms from AG and Sports direct respectively. Happy the top was mislabelled in AG and i got it for Â£25. Bought myself a snood as a brucey bonus.

Its baltic in the NW at the mo and im playing Delamere tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Finch Tour? How you get on?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Notnsure if you used the wrong smiley....

I presume he means.

17 down to 16.

18 up to 19.
		
Click to expand...

Do you reckon?? 

I think I heard a whoosh...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Do you reckon?? 

I think I heard a whoosh...
		
Click to expand...

Did kinda cover myself by questioning your emojis. 
I mean if youâ€™re gonna use emojis. Use appropriate ones. 
Otherwise youâ€™ll be accused of homeresque posting just for the Post count...ðŸ‘


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Did kinda cover myself by questioning your emojis. 
I mean if youâ€™re gonna use emojis. Use appropriate ones. 
Otherwise youâ€™ll be accused of homeresque posting just for the Post count...ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

He would have to start agreeing with posts for the sake of replying to get to that level.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 16, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Finch Tour? How you get on?
		
Click to expand...

No bud

My mates a member. Played decent to be honest. 

Thermals came in handy though. Freezing winds.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Did kinda cover myself by questioning your emojis.
I mean if youâ€™re gonna use emojis. Use appropriate ones.
Otherwise youâ€™ll be accused of homeresque posting just for the Post count...ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I guess I always think my jokes are more obvious than they really are..


----------



## Griffsters (Nov 16, 2019)

Powakaddy Winter Wheels, 20% off on Ebay. Just enough to make me press the buy button!


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 16, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			No bud

My mates a member. Played decent to be honest.

Thermals came in handy though. Freezing winds.
		
Click to expand...

That's good. Remember being out in front of FGT @ Conwy once.

Was like they were combining golf with a game of musical statues.


----------



## FAB90 (Nov 17, 2019)

Just bought a set of three second hand Cleveland wedges for Â£20


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 19, 2019)

box of yellow AD333 balls , struggling with the white ones in the sun and on the fairways ..


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 19, 2019)

Cutter and Buck gilet...

Practice mirror...

Seriously looking at an SC200...

I need my ribs to mend before Iâ€™m declared bankrupt.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			A trip to Golf Principles
		
Click to expand...


.............  and?


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			a new big stick
		
Click to expand...

Which one? 
You canâ€™t drip feed us information!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2019)

Iâ€™m trembling with anticipation 

Ok that might have been a lie ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			a new big stick
		
Click to expand...

Can I have the old one ?


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m trembling with anticipation 

Ok that might have been a lie ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

The trembling is just old age!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2019)

peter57554 said:



			I bought today is camouflage windbreaker at astroworldmerch.net and This is one of the best product.
		
Click to expand...

I bought one of those but I put it up and now I can't find it....


----------



## AdamC28 (Nov 21, 2019)

Pair of trousers in the Adidas Black Friday sale.
Will be keeping an eye out for other BF deals over the next week.


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2019)

My [Voice] Swing Caddie SC200 arrived today, all part of my winter practice regime so I can hit the start of next season running and destroy this monkey on my back and achieve a more respectable, playing handicap.

Playing more regular at Woodhall on the Hotchkin and at my home club is already yielding some good rounds on my travels both in matchplay and in Pro-Amâ€™s.

#YOTF lll or is it lV ðŸ¤”


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			My [Voice] Swing Caddie SC200 arrived today, all part of my winter practice regime so I can hit the start of next season running and destroy this monkey on my back and achieve a more respectable, playing handicap.

Playing more regular at Woodhall on the Hotchkin and at my home club is already yielding some good rounds on my travels both in matchplay and in Pro-Amâ€™s.

#YOTF lll or is it lV ðŸ¤”

View attachment 28606

Click to expand...

Where did you get it from? The only place I can find that still has it is Amazon.

Iâ€™d be really interested to hear how you get on with it...


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2019)

On the evil bay.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 23, 2019)

2 new Vokey wedges. Like the SM7s and whilst they are cheap due to SM8s coming out, I thought I would take advantage!


----------



## Redtraveller (Nov 23, 2019)

Motocaddy M1.
now anyone interested in a icube push trolley?


----------



## happyhacker (Nov 23, 2019)

Motocaddy M3 Pro. 

Â£75 off with eBay code and a free bag, seemed rude not to!


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 23, 2019)

TaylorMade practice ball bag (in the right thread this time...).


----------



## larmen (Nov 23, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Where did you get it from? The only place I can find that still has it is Amazon.

Iâ€™d be really interested to hear how you get on with it...
		
Click to expand...

I did buy one on Amazon a couple of years ago because they really discounted it on Black Friday at that time. Like better than half price discount. Maybe keep an eye on it and see if it gets into the deals this year as well.

I don't use it much as I moved close to a top tracer range, but I pick it up every now and then when I go locally. Haven't done them both together to see how they compare.
What I am really curious about is how it would compare to the GPS on a course. Maybe I try it when next playing by myself and it isn't that busy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2019)

A cracking visit to AG at the Metro Centre. A Ping top /jumper for me, from the in laws for Christmas ðŸ˜, presents for my son, FiL, SiL. All in the sale, all good presents. Top trip.

AG get a lot of grief on this forum but we don't have a pro shop at my place, the nearby pro shops aren't up to much either so AG perform a good role here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2019)

Late entry but two Ping hybrids yesterday. Trawling a few sites for a few ideas for Christmas from the in-laws


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 23, 2019)

A lesson off Phil Archer at tour x.

Hitting it 7 from the inside explains the snap hooks.

His plan... try an hit over the top, exiting left.

Terrifying!! ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Coffey (Nov 23, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			A lesson off Phil Archer at tour x.

Hitting it 7 from the inside explains the snap hooks.

His plan... try an hit over the top, exiting left.

Terrifying!! ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Funnily I went through the exact same process earlier in the season. 

Was coming 6 from the inside and started working on taking it away way outside the line and basically cutting across it while swinging to the left.

It worked by fixing my swing path but couldnâ€™t strike the ball at all. Have now started working back to a more neutral path and itâ€™s working nicely again.

Frustrating journey but it is worth it, although I did hit two snap hooks today haha


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Funnily I went through the exact same process earlier in the season.

Was coming 6 from the inside and started working on taking it away way outside the line and basically cutting across it while swinging to the left.

It worked by fixing my swing path but couldnâ€™t strike the ball at all. Have now started working back to a more neutral path and itâ€™s working nicely again.

Frustrating journey but it is worth it, although I did hit two snap hooks today haha
		
Click to expand...

Did you find it easy to change path? I felt in the end I was seriously cutting across it, like stupidly. The furthest I got was -0.6 ðŸ¤£


----------



## Coffey (Nov 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Did you find it easy to change path? I felt in the end I was seriously cutting across it, like stupidly. The furthest I got was -0.6 ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Not at the start at all. No matter how hard I tried it was still from the inside. Even though the feeling is so exaggerated 

It feels like you are massively cutting the ball and you wonder how youâ€™ll ever hit the ball straight from there. But then you see the numbers and itâ€™s still from the inside haha

What helped me was remembering I donâ€™t hit the ball with the backswing. So take away line helps set myself but itâ€™s the downswing path which generates the ball flight. So I was taking it away outside and then dropping it inside. So I really felt like taking it outside and keeping it there through the transition and into the downswing

After a bit of practice I got the path to be neutral and then it started going the other way and was too out to in. Which is where I am at the moment and having to neutralise it all again.

Somewhere in the middle would be nice!


----------



## larmen (Nov 24, 2019)

Red golf balls. 3 of them from the pro shop for GBP6. Some Callaway brick, no idea if I can blame it for distance or not, but I can find it on the fairway or even in the rough. I once thought I lost one but found it when going to pick up a spare one, otherwise they were like a beacon to walk up to. Mostly.

Going to buy a dozen of red Tailor-made (S) or Wilson Staff ones on the AG black Friday sale during the week as my winter ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Did you find it easy to change path? I felt in the end I was seriously cutting across it, like stupidly. The furthest I got was -0.6 ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

What was strike and distance like? I had a similar swing thought in a lesson and felt like the club was going so far left and outside the line on the way back but managed to get a very solid strike, really compressing down on it and producing a satisfying and controlled fade.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What was strike and distance like? I had a similar swing thought in a lesson and felt like the club was going so far left and outside the line on the way back but managed to get a very solid strike, really compressing down on it and producing a satisfying and controlled fade.
		
Click to expand...

Strike was inconsistent. Distance is not a prob with irons. I had a couple 7i, 82mph 177 carry. smash 1.42 iirc. Flight was a slight draw.

I have no idea how people fade irons ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤£ big test is out on the course tomorrow ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lump (Nov 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Strike was inconsistent. Distance is not a prob with irons. I had a couple 7i, 82mph 177 carry. smash 1.42 iirc. Flight was a slight draw.

I have no idea how people fade irons ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤£ big test is out on the course tomorrow ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Strong irons? That mph & yrds does not tally. 
Iâ€™m 90ish with a 7 and only get 170.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 24, 2019)

Lump said:



			Strong irons? That mph & yrds does not tally.
Iâ€™m 90ish with a 7 and only get 170.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe different lofts...?


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Lump said:



			Strong irons? That mph & yrds does not tally.
Iâ€™m 90ish with a 7 and only get 170.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, very weak in fact w/s v6, 35* I think.


----------



## Curls (Nov 25, 2019)

OKay so technically I didn't buy them and technically it was last week whilst I was in Houston, but check this out for a hire set! $60 for the day and included 6 brand new ProV1s! 





My thoughts.

I have the TS3 driver in the exact same shaft and it is far superior imo, you never feel like you've hit it solid with the TS2 by comparison. Didn't notice any difference between the TS2 3 wood and my 915, again exact same shaft as my set. 

The hybrid was a funny one becuase it had an "A flex" shaft in, not sure if it was from the wrong shelf! It went, but mostly up.

The irons look great but don't feel anywhere as good as my Mizunos. Now that could be down to the shafts, S300, which for me were like iron bars (I've NSPro 95s). They were probably just too heavy for me to activate, but still even when I middled a short iron I didn't get anything like the feedback I do from the MPs.

I felt like the heads of the Vokeys weighted a tonne compared to my SM2s. I won't be upgrading.

The Scotty Golo putter was a serious let down. All I can think is that it's the sort of insert face but it felt dead.

So yeah it sounds like I didn't like any of it and I guess I didnt  but they just weren't quite to my specifications, that said by far the best quality hire set I've ever seen. Apparently Titleist do this at their sponsored clubs to encourage people to buy them. The course was a Greg Norman design (Meadowbrook Famrs in Houston) and though it's a beast off the tips, it doesn't offer much to return for. These courses are all so similar, massive wide open fairways, huge bunkers and water hazards but you need to be really wide to visit any of them. We were paired up with 2 guys and the number of times they hoofed it in the trees, dropped a ball, lost that one, dropped another, missed short, chipped on, 2 putted and walked off with bogey was staggering. I think it's a thing in the states, these guys reckoned they're 12 handicaps but they'd be lucky to get 24.

Played in shorts. Drove the cart. Stopped the beer cart a few times. Man I need to arrange my US trips for this time every year!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2019)

Given that my Footjoys were proven to be extremely unwaterproof on Saturday, I've just ordered the Inesis waterproof golf shoes from Decathlon which were highly recommended on Mygolfspy and also by Golf Sidekick on YouTube.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 25, 2019)

Curls said:



			OKay so technically I didn't buy them and technically it was last week whilst I was in Houston, but check this out for a hire set! $60 for the day and included 6 brand new ProV1s!

View attachment 28625



My thoughts.

I have the TS3 driver in the exact same shaft and it is far superior imo, you never feel like you've hit it solid with the TS2 by comparison. Didn't notice any difference between the TS2 3 wood and my 915, again exact same shaft as my set.

The hybrid was a funny one becuase it had an "A flex" shaft in, not sure if it was from the wrong shelf! It went, but mostly up.

The irons look great but don't feel anywhere as good as my Mizunos. Now that could be down to the shafts, S300, which for me were like iron bars (I've NSPro 95s). They were probably just too heavy for me to activate, but still even when I middled a short iron I didn't get anything like the feedback I do from the MPs.

I felt like the heads of the Vokeys weighted a tonne compared to my SM2s. I won't be upgrading.

The Scotty Golo putter was a serious let down. All I can think is that it's the sort of insert face but it felt dead.

So yeah it sounds like I didn't like any of it and I guess I didnt  but they just weren't quite to my specifications, that said by far the best quality hire set I've ever seen. Apparently Titleist do this at their sponsored clubs to encourage people to buy them. The course was a Greg Norman design (Meadowbrook Famrs in Houston) and though it's a beast off the tips, it doesn't offer much to return for. These courses are all so similar, massive wide open fairways, huge bunkers and water hazards but you need to be really wide to visit any of them. We were paired up with 2 guys and the number of times they hoofed it in the trees, dropped a ball, lost that one, dropped another, missed short, chipped on, 2 putted and walked off with bogey was staggering. I think it's a thing in the states, these guys reckoned they're 12 handicaps but they'd be lucky to get 24.

Played in shorts. Drove the cart. Stopped the beer cart a few times. Man I need to arrange my US trips for this time every year!
		
Click to expand...

You could have saved yourself typing 7 paragraphs by stating that feel is a subjective beast.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Given that my Footjoys were proven to be extremely unwaterproof on Saturday, I've just ordered the Inesis waterproof golf shoes from Decathlon which were highly recommended on Mygolfspy and also by Golf Sidekick on YouTube.
		
Click to expand...

I was reading up on these at the weekend after reading that my golf spy report. I could be tempted with a black pair just to see as they claim that they were outstanding comfort all day.

If you could update on your experience I would be grateful. You can be the guinea pig.

ðŸŒï¸ðŸ˜œ


----------



## peld (Nov 25, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I was reading up on these at the weekend after reading that my golf spy report. I could be tempted with a black pair just to see as they claim that they were outstanding comfort all day.

If you could update on your experience I would be grateful. You can be the guinea pig.

ðŸŒï¸ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I bought a pair of the Inesis shoes a few weeks ago. First outing was a wet one - absolutely dry all day and very comfortable.  No complaints from me.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 25, 2019)

Not heard of the Inesis shoes, but they look decent!

comfort is subjective, but what are they like...and howâ€™s the sizing?


----------



## peld (Nov 25, 2019)

Sizing is a touch small. If you float between sizes size up. (Im an 11 or 12 across most shoes and needed the 12).


----------



## Daveg99 (Nov 25, 2019)

Cobra F9 3 Hybrid, Callaway Mack Daddy4 50 & 54 wedges


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 25, 2019)

peld said:



			Sizing is a touch small. If you float between sizes size up. (Im an 11 or 12 across most shoes and needed the 12).
		
Click to expand...

interesting....I may order the 11 then.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2019)

peld said:



			Sizing is a touch small. If you float between sizes size up. (Im an 11 or 12 across most shoes and needed the 12).
		
Click to expand...

Wish I'd read that earlier lol. I'm a size 10 and their European sizes only match up to 9.5 and 10.5 it says. So I went with the 9.5.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 26, 2019)

Callaway adaptor for a ust mp5 light weight shaft.


----------



## stueyginger (Nov 26, 2019)

Grey / black cobra tour bag - lovely!!

Just need to try and move my red white and blue cobra tour bag on now

limited edition from british open if anyone is interested...â€¦â€¦..


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 26, 2019)

Swing Caddie SC200, currently at Â£186 on Amazon. 
Itâ€™ll be delivered tomorrow, but Iâ€™m not allowed to swing a club until new year, when my ribs are mended...


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 26, 2019)

A Hzrdus Black shaft to try in my hybrid.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 26, 2019)

Ooh, forgot...Ordered a couple of days ago, delivered today... second hand from Amazon Marketplace for a few quid each: Dave Pelzâ€™s putting and short game bibles.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 26, 2019)

Cobra King F8 3-4 W, to replace my Callaway XR that I could never get 6 foot off the ground. Goes nice and high on the simulator so hoping for a bit of extra carry out on the course.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			A Hzrdus Black shaft to try in my hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Now just won an Aldila Rogue 85 hybrid shaft on an auction site.

Guess I now have options.

ðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Ooh, forgot...Ordered a couple of days ago, delivered today... second hand from Amazon Marketplace for a few quid each: Dave Pelzâ€™s putting and short game bibles.
		
Click to expand...

Read the short game bible. Heavy going in places for me (and you can see his NASA background coming out) but there are some really strong points too. I did go down his clock face method for a good while but I found it restrictive and believe I am more of a feel player for distance control rather than trying to hit a set clock face position for a 30 or 40 yard shot


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 27, 2019)

Nike website with added 30% off with code ADDON30.

Shoes plus a top for Â£75, can't go wrong.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Nike website with added 30% off with code ADDON30.

Shoes plus a top for Â£75, can't go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Why have you shown me this!


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 27, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Nike website with added 30% off with code ADDON30.

Shoes plus a top for Â£75, can't go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Won't let me use that when I try pay at checkout.


----------



## Junior (Nov 27, 2019)

A ping G20 5 wood.  My 3H was going the same distance as my 4i and not as straight.

A Sun mountain pencil bag with little stubby legs as my 10 year old titleist one has finally given up the ghost. 

Ebay can be your friend.


----------



## AdamC28 (Nov 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Won't let me use that when I try pay at checkout.
		
Click to expand...

It's only off items already in the sale. Currently there is no code for discount on full priced items, I am expecting this to be released Friday.


----------



## Curls (Nov 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the short game bible. Heavy going in places for me (and you can see his NASA background coming out) but there are some really strong points too. I did go down his clock face method for a good while but I found it restrictive and believe I am more of a feel player for distance control rather than trying to hit a set clock face position for a 30 or 40 yard shot
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree Homer, the clockface is useful as a frame of reference but my idea of 9 o clock could be 7 or 11 Iâ€™ve no idea, all I know is a little more than that is X yards and a little less is Y. At the moment of truth from ~30 yards Iâ€™m only thinking about strike and the landing spot ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Smasher (Nov 27, 2019)

A virtually unused Evnroll er8 for Â£145 and a new Motocaddy cube with umbrella holder for Â£109.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 27, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			It's only off items already in the sale. Currently there is no code for discount on full priced items, I am expecting this to be released Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, changed my choice to the TW71 fast fit. 

Â£63 delivered. Thanks very much Nike. Hopefully the tongue doesn't rip right out of these like my last Nike shoes.

ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 27, 2019)

Glad I could be of service


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2019)

A couple of pairs of Ping troos from Snainton.


----------



## Dogma (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the Nike heads up


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

peld said:



			Sizing is a touch small. If you float between sizes size up. (Im an 11 or 12 across most shoes and needed the 12).
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Wish I'd read that earlier lol. I'm a size 10 and their European sizes only match up to 9.5 and 10.5 it says. So I went with the 9.5. 

Click to expand...

Mine arrived today and the size seems to be fine.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Bought for Christmas - Ping Traverse trolley bag (Â£100) and Bushnell Tour v4 (Â£229) - both from my club's shop.

Yes I know.  I've bought a distance measuring device...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Bought for Christmas - Ping Traverse trolley bag (Â£100) and Bushell Tour v4 (Â£229) - both from my club's shop.

Yes I know.  I've bought a distance measuring device...

Click to expand...

At least it will only work on line of sight, so if you've carved it over bushes and trees and you can't see the pin you can still rely on your instincts for that shot..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			At least it will only work on line of sight, so if you've carved it over bushes and trees and you can't see the pin you can still rely on your instincts for that shot..

Click to expand...

I intend to keep it on the straight and narrow...


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 29, 2019)

Mizuno polo and Puma jacket, for less than Â£30 total from County Golf Black Friday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2019)

Went to get my son a pair of golf shoes to put away for Christmas. Did that successfully and walked out with a pair of Puma spikeless for myself as well ðŸ˜³. Down to Â£40, would have been rude not to get them. Put away in a cupboard now for next season.


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 30, 2019)

Another Ping G410 hybrid but this time a 26* one ðŸ˜±


----------



## Jensen (Nov 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Went to get my son a pair of golf shoes to put away for Christmas. Did that successfully and walked out with a pair of Puma spikeless for myself as well ðŸ˜³. Down to Â£40, would have been rude not to get them. Put away in a cupboard now for next season.
		
Click to expand...

Was that from your favourite store at the Metrocentre ?


----------



## IainP (Nov 30, 2019)

Thought about buying this,  but maybe just a few thousand too much!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Masters-...599704&hash=item2ad9e47e1a:g:jacAAOSwI8laHzd3


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2019)

IainP said:



			Thought about buying this,  but maybe just a few thousand too much!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Masters-...599704&hash=item2ad9e47e1a:g:jacAAOSwI8laHzd3

Click to expand...

Wonder why they still have 6 available....a steal at that price...


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 30, 2019)

2x fourball vouchers for Dale Hill golf club. Â£100 per fourball, valid for a year for either course on their back Friday deals. 

Peak time is Â£65 a round on the woosie course and Â£50 on the old. Will definitely play there a few times next year so a no brainer!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			2x fourball vouchers for Dale Hill golf club. Â£100 per fourball, valid for a year for either course on their back Friday deals.

Peak time is Â£65 a round on the woosie course and Â£50 on the old. Will definitely play there a few times next year so a no brainer!
		
Click to expand...

Have you played there recently?


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Have you played there recently?
		
Click to expand...

Over the summer when the Woosie was being ripped up, and then mid September ish. At Â£25 a round, either course is worth it, I'd say.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Was that from your favourite store at the Metrocentre ?
		
Click to expand...

Gosforth this time. Easier to get to from home. Last week I was down at IKEA so it was simple to pop across to the metrocentre shop. The range is not as big but he wanted the Nike Air shoes and they had plenty in. It was a nice surprise to see a job lot of the Puma shoes in at a good price, nice and comfy ðŸ‘. 

I need the sales to end. I keep looking at stuff I don't really need but there are some really good deals out there and it is tempting just to go for it. Modern consumerism at work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Over the summer when the Woosie was being ripped up, and then mid September ish. At Â£25 a round, either course is worth it, I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

We played in in september and Woosie was a state tbh. Lokked a great course but fairways were awful.

If its recovered next year i'd say its worth the Â£1oo. Can get the other course for Â£80 on most booking dites during the summer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Was that from your favourite store at the Metrocentre ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you picked up much this past week?


----------



## Jensen (Dec 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you picked up much this past week?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I bought an Under Armour top from there a few weeks ago.
It's the best stocked AG in our area, plenty of clothing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

New grip for my 4H and a dozen ERC Soft


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 2, 2019)

Another Stromberg sweater, exactly the same as the one I bought a few weeks ago...
Because my Mrs thought that Iâ€™d left an old sweater lying around, and put that one in a charity bag!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2019)

Couple of cheap bits from Decathlon as they're doing free delivery for 'cyber Monday', plus reductions on quite a few things. Pair of Inesis trousers for a tenner, football gloves for 6 and a thin football jumper for 13. The latter two made by Kipsta, whoever they are.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Another Stromberg sweater, exactly the same as the one I bought a few weeks ago...
Because my Mrs thought that Iâ€™d left an old sweater lying around, and put that one in a charity bag!
		
Click to expand...

Someone needs to pay a visit to a charity shop ðŸ‘


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 2, 2019)

5,6 Hmb MP20 irons with recoil shafts, 7-PW MP20 MB with recoil shafts.
Fingers crossed they come in 5 days time.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

2 doz Prov1x from Snainton. Always buy my golf balls when they are on offer.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2019)

Palm Grove polo from American Golf, £9.95.
More to wear day to day, but sometimes on the course.

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/clothing-shoes/shirts/palm-grove-fairway-polo-shirt-334577.html
.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			2 doz Prov1x from Snainton. Always buy my golf balls when they are on offer.
		
Click to expand...

Save10 code always gives you an extra 10% at Snainton 👍👍


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Save10 code always gives you an extra 10% at Snainton 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Balls.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

Some Sunice waterproof trousers. I have Galvins, which are fine as over trousers if I am ok with 2 pairs on, or, if I know it will teem down all day and I can wear shorts underneath. The Sunice ones have an adjustable waist band with velco, and also belt loops, so I can wear a belt. They are a bit shiny, but will be fine for days when you know it will rain at some point, but you don't know when. £35 in a sale. I will give them a go.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Some Sunice waterproof trousers. I have Galvins, which are fine as over trousers if I am ok with 2 pairs on, or, if I know it will teem down all day and I can wear shorts underneath. The Sunice ones have an adjustable waist band with velco, and also belt loops, so I can wear a belt. They are a bit shiny, but will be fine for days when you know it will rain at some point, but you don't know when. £35 in a sale. I will give them a go.
		
Click to expand...

Believe Sunice make good gear


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2019)

Dozen Pro V1x for £25.19 from Snainton. Black Friday deal with 10% off with Save10


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

richart said:



			Dozen Pro V1x for £25.19 from Snainton. Black Friday deal with 10% off with Save10
		
Click to expand...

Not you as well.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2019)

richart said:



			Dozen Pro V1x for £25.19 from Snainton. Black Friday deal with 10% off with Save10
		
Click to expand...

That's the first 12 holes covered...


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			That's the first 12 holes covered...

Click to expand...

I bought them for a friend !!


----------



## pool888 (Dec 3, 2019)

Wallet took a hit over the weekend, a set of Cobra F8 one length's and a Taylor Made M6 driver and some other odds and ends.


----------



## Trapdraw (Dec 3, 2019)

Callaway Epic Flash Single Diamond Tour Driver Head and a Hzrdus Black 70 driver shaft for the head.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 3, 2019)

Got myself some of the sunice pants as well, plus a Footjoy and Adidas jumper.....
Also treated myself to a 54 deg Mack daddy wedge... I am nearly a full Callaway bag tart now... just the Scotty and a cobra hybrid to change...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 4, 2019)

Picked up a 23 degree Titleist 818 hybrid on eBay for £50 and then a 915 3 wood for £50. Fallen out of love with my Ping one. Hopefully this is 'the one' as I am a dreadful 3 wood player.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 4, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Wallet took a hit over the weekend, a set of Cobra F8 one length's and a Taylor Made M6 driver and some other odds and ends.
		
Click to expand...

Ooof !


----------



## Curls (Dec 4, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Picked up a 23 degree Titleist 818 hybrid on eBay for £50 and then a 915 3 wood for £50. Fallen out of love with my Ping one. Hopefully this is 'the one' as I am a dreadful 3 wood player.
		
Click to expand...

Mines a beast. What shaft is in it?


----------



## Backache (Dec 4, 2019)

A Pro V1
My current one was getting a little scuffed.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2019)

A pair of Callaway Apex Light golf trainer shoes for £40 👍


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			A pair of Callaway Apex Light golf trainer shoes for £40 👍
		
Click to expand...

Surely you need matching clubs now


----------



## Coffey (Dec 4, 2019)

Curls said:



			Mines a beast. What shaft is in it?
		
Click to expand...

Aldila Rogue stiff shaft. My mate has one and it feels very solid. Got the same shaft in the hybrid too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2019)

Another pair of Adidas tour 360 and also a pair of Stasof winter gloves


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Surely you need matching clubs now
		
Click to expand...


You're a very naughty boy Dando, very naughty!


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You're a very naughty boy Dando, very naughty!
		
Click to expand...

he didnt mean you again


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			he didnt mean you again 

Click to expand...

Oh he did!


----------



## Crow (Dec 5, 2019)

Two boxes of Wilson LD golf balls, 1.62".

Hopefully they're balata but either way they should take 10 or 20 yards off my drives and add some much needed spin to the woods and long irons.


----------



## 6535 (Dec 6, 2019)

Pair of Lambda golf shoes in the Black Friday sale. Just got to break them in being leather.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2019)

Titleist pencil bag from forum member 4lex. Will be handy for a quick nine holes on all the days off I have coming up.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 11, 2019)

Getting a bit impatient about my new sticks .. ordered Monday last week.


----------



## slowhand (Dec 11, 2019)

Couple of Cleveland RTX 3 wedges from Clubhouse Golf. £75 each


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2019)

Ping i500 4-U Recoil shafts, arrived today.

Merry Christmas to me! 🎄🎄🎄🎄


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Ping i500 4-U Recoil shafts, arrived today.

Merry Christmas to me! 🎄🎄🎄🎄
		
Click to expand...

Merry Christmas indeed 

Is this your first switch to Graphite shafts? Be interested to hear about why and what you get from them.

Been mulling for a while now, might dabble if I can ever learn how to rotate properly 🙈


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Merry Christmas indeed 

Is this your first switch to Graphite shafts? Be interested to hear about why and what you get from them.

Been mulling for a while now, might dabble if I can ever learn how to rotate properly 🙈
		
Click to expand...

No my i200's were graphite. Dampening qualities of graphite and midsize grips are far better on my hands. 

I like the feel of not having to "go after it" with graphite now as well.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I like the feel of not having to "go after it" with graphite now as well.
		
Click to expand...

This was what piqued my interest. Always feel like I'm having to give it some and was wondering if graphite could help.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			No my i200's were graphite. Dampening qualities of graphite and midsize grips are far better on my hands.

I like the feel of not having to "go after it" with graphite now as well.
		
Click to expand...

That’s where I was with it as well. Wasn’t bothered about swing speed increases. They were just easy.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			This was what piqued my interest. Always feel like I'm having to give it some and was wondering if graphite could help.
		
Click to expand...

Look in the for sale section!!!

😂😜


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 14, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Merry Christmas indeed 

Is this your first switch to Graphite shafts? Be interested to hear about why and what you get from them.

Been mulling for a while now, might dabble if I can ever learn how to rotate properly 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Last I seen, you weren’t wasting any more time in golf. Bad day or did I read it wrong?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			No my i200's were graphite. Dampening qualities of graphite and midsize grips are far better on my hands.

I like the feel of not having to "go after it" with graphite now as well.
		
Click to expand...

I’m in the going after it column.   How easy was/is it to stop yourself?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			I’m in the going after it column.   How easy was/is it to stop yourself?
		
Click to expand...

I am a fairly "smooth" swinger and preferred Nippon shafts prior to going to graphite so it has probably made things even easier.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I am a fairly "smooth" swinger and preferred Nippon shafts prior to going to graphite so it has probably made things even easier.
		
Click to expand...

You make me sick 😆


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice set of leather head covers.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2019)

Been lusting after this 2 ball blade putter for some time. Previous owner on ebay made me a deal I couldn't turn down. 

Merry christmas me.


----------



## Curls (Dec 14, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Been lusting after this 2 ball blade putter for some time. Previous owner on ebay made me a deal I couldn't turn down.

Merry christmas me. 

Click to expand...

Nice. What’s the deal is that an Arnie limited edition?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2019)

Curls said:



			Nice. What’s the deal is that an Arnie limited edition?
		
Click to expand...

Odyssey 2 Ball Blade Putter RARE Arnold Palmer Face Stamp. Dispatched with Royal Mail. This putter is pretty unique. I bought it from a gentleman who attended a seminar at Bay Hill and was given this as a gift. Have only ever seen one other being sold on EBay since I bought it. It has a genuine odyssey product code and has been kept in perfect condition. I have modified it slightly with a custom black shaft, new camouflage grip and cover, all odyssey products. No idea of its worth but would love for it to go to a good home who maybe has some Arnold Palmer memorabilia. Buy with confidence from a PGA professional


From the description. Arnie was my da's man so was rude not to.


----------



## Curls (Dec 14, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Arnie was my da's man so was rude not to.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one 👍🏻 Hope it’s “the one”!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2019)

Curls said:



			Nice one 👍🏻 Hope it’s “the one”!
		
Click to expand...

One of many I'm afraid.   Haha


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Last I seen, you weren’t wasting any more time in golf. Bad day or did I read it wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not La. Played once since August.

Zero time wasted.

Saved a fortune on golf balls too


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2019)

A pair of Adidas Tour 360 ST-XL spikeless shoes for next summer.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 15, 2019)

my fingers may have accidentally slipped on a Taylormade Spider X putter.

Didn’t help I had many 3 putts today with the current flatstick


----------



## IainP (Dec 17, 2019)

A Cleveland Huntington beach soft 11 centre shaft putter.
Been interested since they launched in US nearly two years ago. They launched over here this year, but seemed like no CS models made it over.
Had one in the Amazon global basket for quite a few weeks amusing myself how the price moves around, and said I go for it if it drops below a hundred.
Bit of a gamble as never tried one but fingers crossed.
Probably won't arrive till Jan, so an early January sale item 🙂


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2019)

not golf related but I've just bought 2 tickets for the Guns N' Roses concert in May


----------



## Coffey (Dec 17, 2019)

Went to AG yesterday to spend my £10 birthday voucher. They had prov1's with logos on them for £30 per dozen. They all had peoples names, initials and sayings etc on them. Managed to find a box with my initials on them which was a result. So I got 12 personalised prov1's for £20.

I then bought a brand new pair of pro sl's on eBay for £65 delivered


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 17, 2019)

Ordered some items off Amazon for our Christmas knock "Secret Santa" - obviously I can't tell you what I bought


----------



## IainP (Dec 17, 2019)

Another tale..have had an itch to try a strong 3 wood. Was in the AG attached to a range last week and noticed my current fairway but in 3+, couple of years old xr steelhead listed as 199! I asked as didn't believe it would still be that price. Young assistant says it comes up as 79 - am tempted, but checks with another who says no it is 199. Then after looking at others on rack decides it is 119. Any was back there tonight and had a nosey, it now had a £69 label on it, so had some impact tape added and a few hits before buying. Impending head to head at a TopTracer range upcoming...


----------



## IainP (Dec 18, 2019)

Seems rain and DIY is a dangerous combination with another visit to this thread 😲
Adidas 4orged shoes.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 19, 2019)

Absolutely convinced I will be back playing this year so had a bit of a mad shop on Monday, so to compliment the MP18s I got, I added:
TM M4 driver, 5w, 3h & 4h
Mizzy JPX900 3w and a pair of 51 and 56 S18 wedges. 
Also a Powakaddy FW5s and got the free premium bag with it. 

The wife is currently in a state of shock. This being off work for 3 weeks is dangerous.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Absolutely convinced I will be back playing this year so had a bit of a mad shop on Monday, so to compliment the MP18s I got, I added:
TM M4 driver, 5w, 3h & 4h
Mizzy JPX900 3w and a pair of 51 and 56 S18 wedges.
Also a Powakaddy FW5s and got the free premium bag with it.

The wife is currently in a state of shock. This being off work for 3 weeks is dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

i see its all coming back to you dear boy


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i see its all coming back to you dear boy

Click to expand...

It's like riding a bike


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 20, 2019)

Clubs arrived yesterday managed to play 2 holes in horrific rain. Then went to the range and hit every single one.
Did not notice a difference in top line between hmb and MP, the soles are slightly wider but it’s okay.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Motocaddy Aquaflex bag 

The reviews on here really helped, but what swung it was the free towel on offer 😆

👍🏻


----------



## larmen (Dec 21, 2019)

larmen said:



			I don't like to hear about ProQuib quality issues. Bought a rain jacket last week and it is going to get its 1st outing tomorrow, I think. Hope you get a hassle free exchange.
		
Click to expand...

Last Thursday I played in this jacket for the 1st time and I am really happy with it. Kind of forgot I was wearing a jacket when I usually can’t play with too many layers on.


----------



## IainP (Dec 27, 2019)

Went to the range this morning with half an idea to see what might be available to hit, ended up trying a Rogue X hybrid 3 which somehow seems to be sitting in my bag now 😲

If anyone happens to have the 3 and 4 X I'd be interested to see how they found the gap.


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Dec 28, 2019)

After reading the reviews by mygolfspy I ventured into a Decathlon to buy some Inesis waterproof shoes. Have to say they are very comfortable, just hope the durability holds up longer than my old pair. While there I also picked up a couple of dozen Inesis Tour 900 balls.

After that I popped across to Affordable Golf and got myself an ex demo Titleist Vokey SM7 60/8 lob wedge. Looking forward to getting that on course!


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 28, 2019)

I just ordered two pairs of Puma golf shoes from Golf depot for £75 delivered. Puma disc for £30! They'll do me through the rest of the winter at that price with a years waterproof guarantee.

https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/golf-shoes/puma-ignite-drive-disc-black

Also picked up a pair of these for £40 which is a great price. Leather and a two year guarantee. I've always liked the fit of Puma shoes. 

https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/golf-shoes/puma-golf-ignite-pwradapt-leather-shoes-black


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I just ordered two pairs of Puma golf shoes from Golf depot for £75 delivered. Puma disc for £30! They'll do me through the rest of the winter at that price with a years waterproof guarantee.

https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/golf-shoes/puma-ignite-drive-disc-black

Also picked up a pair of these for £40 which is a great price. Leather and a two year guarantee. I've always liked the fit of Puma shoes.

https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/golf-shoes/puma-golf-ignite-pwradapt-leather-shoes-black

Click to expand...

I have a feeling you’ll be posting in the random irritations thread in the not to distant. Best of luck 👍🏻


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 28, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			I have a feeling you’ll be posting in the random irritations thread in the not to distant. Best of luck 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Are they not reliable? 

I'm sure I have bought from Golf Depot previously, although can't be sure. Please enlighten me. This going to be another Under Armour fiasco???


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 28, 2019)

3 doz taylormade rocketballz soft for £30


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2019)

MrGrumtastic said:



			After reading the reviews by mygolfspy I ventured into a Decathlon to buy some Inesis waterproof shoes. Have to say they are very comfortable, just hope the durability holds up longer than my old pair. While there I also picked up a couple of dozen Inesis Tour 900 balls.

After that I popped across to Affordable Golf and got myself an ex demo Titleist Vokey SM7 60/8 lob wedge. Looking forward to getting that on course!
		
Click to expand...

I've had the Inesis waterproof shoes for a couple months now and they are superb. Instantly comfortable, the rubber spikes are much grippier than I thought they would be, and my socks have been bone dry every time even on saturated courses.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Are they not reliable?

I'm sure I have bought from Golf Depot previously, although can't be sure. Please enlighten me. This going to be another Under Armour fiasco???
		
Click to expand...

Golf depot have the worst feedback for deliveries. Wrong gear and or sizes are the norm. Phone number is a waste of space, they'll never answer.

It's My fave shop to visit tho, a proper aladins cave


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2019)

Garmin S40 watch.


----------



## Reemul (Dec 28, 2019)

Got myself a set of 50, 54 and 58 degree Taylormade HiToe wedges to replace my Benross ones. Give em a good tryout on Monday


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2019)

Reemul said:



			Got myself a set of 50, 54 and 58 degree Taylormade HiToe wedges to replace my Benross ones. Give em a good tryout on Monday
		
Click to expand...

I've got them in 56 and 60 and love em


----------



## RangeMonkey (Dec 29, 2019)

Sky Caddie SX400 to go with my Swing Caddie SC200. 

Hoping to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 29, 2019)

Ordered a new ping Hoofer stand bag and a new 68inch umbrella.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2019)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Ordered a new ping Hoofer stand bag and a new 68inch umbrella.
		
Click to expand...

68 inch !!!!
If its gonna rain that much I reckon you should build an ark !


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

chrisd said:



			68 inch !!!!
If its gonna rain that much I reckon you should build an ark !
		
Click to expand...

That’s more like a parachute


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 29, 2019)

11 X Golf Pride Z Grip Patriots in midsize.


----------



## slowhand (Dec 31, 2019)

Cobra Ultralight cart bag


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Golf depot have my ws wedges for £30. I could do with a 50, is it worth ordering??


even I can’t pass up a bargain 🤣🤣


----------



## ger147 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ping DLX Cart Bag to start the new decade in style.


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 1, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Golf depot have my ws wedges for £30. I could do with a 50, is it worth ordering??


even I can’t pass up a bargain 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Just googled them and looked at reviews 

Are they having a laugh or is that their actual attitude to customer service?


----------



## timd77 (Jan 1, 2020)

A dozen callaway supersoft from sports direct...a swap for some Slazenger T-shirts I was given for Christmas! Heard good things about them so will give em a go...


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Just googled them and looked at reviews

Are they having a laugh or is that their actual attitude to customer service?
		
Click to expand...

They’re the worst 😆


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 1, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			They’re the worst 😆
		
Click to expand...

Their responses on Google reviews are astonishing!


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 1, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Their responses on Google reviews are astonishing!
		
Click to expand...

I’d imagine online would be their biggest trade, so behaving like that is genuinely shocking to me 

Do they want the business or not?

My personal favourite was someone complaining about something not having been sent and the reply was “I don’t care I’m in the pub”


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 1, 2020)

Definitely a place I won’t be shopping!


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 1, 2020)

A shame because I need a couple of wedges and really like the look of them for 30 a pop


----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 1, 2020)

Amazing responses to reviews, must be a windup from a competitor.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 2, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			A shame because I need a couple of wedges and really like the look of them for 30 a pop
		
Click to expand...

There actual shop itself it great.

I’m gonna head over there in the next few days, if you want I can pick you some up and send them over to you?


----------



## Smasher (Jan 2, 2020)

Ordered 2 pairs of shoes from........Golf Depot 🙈
At those prices it's worth a try, surely they get some orders right.......right?!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2020)

Smasher said:



			Ordered 2 pairs of shoes from........Golf Depot 🙈
At those prices it's worth a try, surely they get some orders right.......right?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm in the same boat
		
Click to expand...

Do UK courses still allow steel spikes?
I really miss them over here.
I find the soft spikes to be totally useless.
I'd rather wear the spikeless golf shoes with the textured soles.
But I really miss real spikes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Do UK courses still allow steel spikes?
I really miss them over here.
I find the soft spikes to be totally useless.
I'd rather wear the spikeless golf shoes with the textured soles.
But I really miss real spikes.
		
Click to expand...

No idea, haven't worn metal spikes sine the 90's.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No idea, haven't worn metal spikes sine the 90's.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a matter of choice or because steel spikes are no longer available?
They're not here, and I really miss them.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 2, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Their responses on Google reviews are astonishing!
		
Click to expand...

They are comedy gold.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 2, 2020)

Smasher said:



			Ordered 2 pairs of shoes from........Golf Depot 🙈
At those prices it's worth a try, surely they get some orders right.......right?!
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get a price match on the ones I wanted because I was concerned it would just be a long drawn out process.


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 2, 2020)

Does anyone know whether American golf would price match with golf depot prices?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Does anyone know whether American golf would price match with golf depot prices?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not. You can only ask, if they say no nothing has been lost.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 2, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Does anyone know whether American golf would price match with golf depot prices?
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn’t price match mine. I know the manager quite well and he said the area manager said no as it was too big of a jump. The other place that did it said they wouldn’t be making any money but would do it due to the amount I’ve spent with them


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Apparently not. You can only ask, if they say no nothing has been lost.
		
Click to expand...

Too big of a trip to ask an unlikely question as they just shut down my local store a couple of months ago


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Too big of a trip to ask an unlikely question as they just shut down my local store a couple of months ago
		
Click to expand...

Phone?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Ping DLX Cart Bag to start the new decade in style.

View attachment 28845

Click to expand...

Great bag...14 full-length club dividers plus a putter well. Everything looks natural so unless somebody actually counts....


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 2, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Does anyone know whether American golf would price match with golf depot prices?
		
Click to expand...

What shoes did you want a price match on?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 2, 2020)

Golf Depot update.

Just had an email from Parcelforce saying they have a parcel for me from Golf Depot and given me the tracking details.

Only issue it says the shipment contains 1 item. Hopefully it means one box containing two pairs of shoes.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf Depot update.

Just had an email from Parcelforce saying they have a parcel for me from Golf Depot and given me the tracking details.

Only issue it says the shipment contains 1 item. Hopefully it means one box containing two pairs of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at their reviews, it’s probably just one shoe...


----------



## Smasher (Jan 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf Depot update.

Just had an email from Parcelforce saying they have a parcel for me from Golf Depot and given me the tracking details.

Only issue it says the shipment contains 1 item. Hopefully it means one box containing two pairs of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OGC....=2Ie8GKVLq4TzCAjNDdPu2jJzcQeXZ8MZlrteGXjYmrg=


----------



## Smasher (Jan 3, 2020)

Regarding the price match, I couldn't get into a store and at those prices I thought they'd sell out by the time I could/they'd reviewed an e-mail request. I also thought the shipping on the 6th/7th would be an easy get out to decline it.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Jan 3, 2020)

A couple of polos from County Golf, seeing as I apparently fall well below forum minimum requirements!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Golf Depot update.

Just had an email from Parcelforce saying they have a parcel for me from Golf Depot and given me the tracking details.

Only issue it says the shipment contains 1 item. Hopefully it means one box containing two pairs of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Tracking details show it's on its way. If this is delivered with no monumental "errors" I have my eye on another couple of things at the home of "dreadful customer service"!!!

😜


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2020)

Popped to silvermere as I needed to get my 8 iron re shafted and made the mistake of going into the shop.
Walked out with 2 ted baker polos, a FJ one and a body warmer for Mrs d.
Saved about £100 on the normal prices


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			Popped to silvermere as I needed to get my 8 iron re shafted and made the mistake of going into the shop.
Walked out with 2 ted baker polos, a FJ one and a body warmer for Mrs d.
Saved about £100 on the normal prices
		
Click to expand...

 A body warmer for Mrs D seems a fair swap


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			A body warmer for Mrs D seems a fair swap
		
Click to expand...

I just hope they don’t try and return her! 😂🤣


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 6, 2020)

Two pairs of shoes in excellent condition, delivered when they said they would. Thankfully they fit like - shoes!

Just about to put in another order.


----------



## OneEyeRon (Jan 6, 2020)

Tour S FJs for me, half price at Clubhouse Golf.
Finally arrived late after I chased them for an update - interestingly I received no apology, just an explanation that they had been busy over new year.
Overall on the value v service graph in my mind, I'd give Clubhouse another go.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 6, 2020)

OneEyeRon said:



			Tour S FJs for me, half price at Clubhouse Golf.
Finally arrived late after I chased them for an update - interestingly I received no apology, just an explanation that they had been busy over new year.
Overall on the value v service graph in my mind, I'd give Clubhouse another go.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure any company won't have delays in delivering at this time of year with sales and courier companies being maxed out.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Two pairs of shoes in excellent condition, delivered when they said they would. Thankfully they fit like - shoes!

Just about to put in another order.
		
Click to expand...

What's the sizing like please mate?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 6, 2020)

Midnight said:



			What's the sizing like please mate?
		
Click to expand...

I bought what I wear in Skechers, Fj etc. Having worn Puma previously I can honestly say that they are the same size as my other shoes.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I bought what I wear in Skechers, Fj etc. Having worn Puma previously I can honestly say that they are the same size as my other shoes.
		
Click to expand...

I find Puma shoes to be big. I'm a 9 in nike and adidas but an 8 in Puma.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Two pairs of shoes in excellent condition, delivered when they said they would. Thankfully they fit like - shoes!

Just about to put in another order.
		
Click to expand...

What ones did you go for in the end?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 6, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			What ones did you go for in the end?
		
Click to expand...

Couple of pairs of Puma.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2020)

As good as new £90 from gumtree happy days


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2020)

Actually bought in the post Christmas sale, but only arrived today. A pair of these bad boy trews from Slanj - ready made stretch cotton slimfit. Very nice trews and fit well if you follow their instructions for waist measurement


----------



## Jensen (Jan 10, 2020)

One of these beauties from American Golf. Ticket price was £33.99, but as they price match got it for £24.99, saving £9.00. Good old AG.

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...e-1-2-Zip-Golf-Sweater-Midnight.html#SID=3433

Also a Palm Grove base layer down to £4.99, I couldn't resist at that price 😄


----------



## Jigger (Jan 10, 2020)

Bit the bullet and ordered superspeed golf. £300 including radar which is an expensive bargain. 😂


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

Jigger said:



			Bit the bullet and ordered superspeed golf. £300 including radar which is an expensive bargain. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with it, Jigger.  

What is it, by the way?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Actually bought in the post Christmas sale, but only arrived today. A pair of these bad boy trews from Slanj - ready made stretch cotton slimfit. Very nice trews and fit well if you follow their instructions for waist measurement 


View attachment 28919

Click to expand...

Looks like Argyle street that? 

Maaa Glesga!


----------



## Jigger (Jan 10, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Good luck with it, Jigger. 

What is it, by the way?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers boomer. It’s over speed training kit. basically three weighted shafts you swing really fast to increase your swing speed and therefore distance. The radar obviously measures the speed. It has good reviews and I have coaching in place so I’m looking to build my strength, speed and flexibility this year.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 11, 2020)

Ping G410 driver with tour65 S shaft.  Got fitted and it’s a massive improvement on my previous club


----------



## Mark1751 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bought another Ping G410 hybrid, 22* this time to replace existing 22* but will be playing around with the lofts to get the gapping right.


----------



## Smasher (Jan 11, 2020)

Adidas frostguard jacket
Adidas frostguard trousers
Adidas belt

Bargains with EXTRA20 off the Adidas sale and 6% cashback.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

After a long search I finally bought a new driver. Taylormade cut the price of the M6 since the SIM is coming soon.  I used the Christmas  gift cards my family gave me from Dick's (a sports store here in the colonies)  and bought a 12*. My first 18 wasn't so great, but I was pleased with my driving after the second round. The weather hasn't been great here in NC. It's warm, but very windy and rainy. Needless to say we're not getting the roll that most of us seniors need. Still I was a little longer off the tee and I think I'm going to like it. I'd been playing a 10.5* Rogue set a +2. It was fine most of the time. I just don't trust that one can actually get a true  loft by rotating the shaft adapter. Also,  I just seem get "new driver fever" every Winter.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 12, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Ping G410 driver with tour65 S shaft.  Got fitted and it’s a massive improvement on my previous club
		
Click to expand...

What was you previous driver mate?

Plz don’t say the g400 max 🤦‍♂️😭😳😖😀


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 12, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			What was you previous driver mate?

Plz don’t say the g400 max 🤦‍♂️😭😳😖😀
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I was using the Taylor made M1 with a reg shaft.  I was all over the place with it, I tried both the g400 and g410 on course which were more forgiving and felt more stable? Which gives me the confidence to get through the ball, that plus hitting straighter shots has added a fair bit of distance.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 15, 2020)

Taylormade GAPR Hi hybrid to replace my 5i. 
That’s 3 hybrids in the bag now, at this rate I’ll soon be looking for hybrids to replace my vokeys 😃


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 15, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Taylormade GAPR Hi hybrid to replace my 5i.
That’s 3 hybrids in the bag now, at this rate I’ll soon be looking for hybrids to replace my vokeys 😃
		
Click to expand...


Good lad.  Did you do any testing with the 5i against the 5h or did you just have enough of stuffing 5 irons?

I've been a long time proponent of the 5 hybrid.  Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 15, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Good lad.  Did you do any testing with the 5i against the 5h or did you just have enough of stuffing 5 irons?

I've been a long time proponent of the 5 hybrid.  Hope it works well for you.
		
Click to expand...

Replaced my 4i for a Callaway XR 4h last year and I love the damn thing.
Been looking for a replacement for the 5i for a few months, tried a few out and stumped up for the TM GAPR.
Looking forward to getting it going on the course. 
Me and the old 5i have fell out over the last 12 months and it’s time for him to spend some time in the “suspended” bag


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jan 15, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Looks like Argyle street that?

Maaa Glesga! 

Click to expand...

Is it not Bothwell St, that is Buchanan Galleries in the background Im sure.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 15, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Is it not Bothwell St, that is Buchanan Galleries in the background Im sure.
		
Click to expand...

It's neither Argyle St or Bothwell St (you can't see Buchanan Galleries from Bothwell St unless you're hovering over Bothwell St in a helicopter).

It's Bath St in Glasgow.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 15, 2020)

ger147 said:



			It's neither Argyle St or Bothwell St (you can't see Buchanan Galleries from Bothwell St unless you're hovering over Bothwell St in a helicopter).

It's Bath St in Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

it bloody is as well.  

Ive mistaken the railway arches for the shopping centre.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jan 15, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Replaced my 4i for a Callaway XR 4h last year and I love the damn thing.
Been looking for a replacement for the 5i for a few months, tried a few out and stumped up for the TM GAPR.
Looking forward to getting it going on the course.
Me and the old 5i have fell out over the last 12 months and it’s time for him to spend some time in the “suspended” bag
		
Click to expand...

The "suspended" bag. Love it!!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bought a baseball cap that is lined and has drop down ear muffs.. looks stupid but it will be warm and keep the sun out of my eyes


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Bought a baseball cap that is lined and has drop down ear muffs.. looks stupid but it will be warm and keep the sun out of my eyes
		
Click to expand...

We don't believe you, unless you post a photo of you wearing it mate 👍🏾


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Bought a baseball cap that is lined and has drop down ear muffs.. looks stupid but it will be warm and keep the sun out of my eyes
		
Click to expand...

I bet you look like a sniper in it. Go on post a piccy


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 18, 2020)

Another successful order complete and arrived ahead of schedule from Golf Depot.

My new favourite store! 😜


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 18, 2020)

No ... ! 18 holes of hardcore banter will be enough, thank you ! But by the end of it they will be buying them as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Bought a baseball cap that is lined and has drop down ear muffs.. looks stupid but it will be warm and keep the sun out of my eyes
		
Click to expand...

Is it a trappers hat? A bloke in front of my Saturday morning group wears one. It's not the finest look but if it keeps you warm then what do you care 😁


----------



## ger147 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mint Titleist 5 hybrid off eBay at a bargain price, now got 3 hybrids in the bag, going full old man 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 18, 2020)

MD5 gap wedge and Odyssey Marksman putter.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Mint Titleist 5 hybrid off eBay at a bargain price, now got 3 hybrids in the bag, going full old man 🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...


Let me know how you think it performs up against your 5 iron.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Bought a baseball cap that is lined and has drop down ear muffs.. looks stupid but it will be warm and keep the sun out of my eyes
		
Click to expand...

Ah !!  the old Dick Dastardly, Elmer Fudd  look


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Mint Titleist 5 hybrid off eBay at a bargain price, now got 3 hybrids in the bag, going full old man 🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

Not before time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Ah !!  the old Dick Dastardly, Elmer Fudd  look 

Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it a trappers hat? A bloke in front of my Saturday morning group wears one. It's not the finest look but if it keeps you warm then what do you care 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yup it’s a trappers hat


HomerJSimpson said:



View attachment 28985

Click to expand...

not quite like that ... it’s more of a modern look .. or my head isn’t as tall


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2020)

Just won a pair of Cleveland rtx 3 wedges (56 & 60)on flea bay as mine cg15’s were looking tired and the grooves weren’t the best


----------



## BrianM (Jan 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			Just won a pair of Cleveland rtx 3 wedges (56 & 60)on flea bay as mine cg15’s were looking tired and the grooves weren’t the best
		
Click to expand...

Good wedges, really like my ones.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

some endura MTB gloves.... cycling gear now is silly money


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			some endura MTB gloves.... cycling gear now is silly money
		
Click to expand...

Decathlon do some reasonably priced winter MTB gloves, proper toasty.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 19, 2020)

John Lewis vacuum .. Dyson spares cost more ... so to land fill with Mr Dyson’s efforts


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2020)

Some Hugo Boss polo shirts for my Mrs to shrink. She is very good at it.


----------



## sussexhacker (Jan 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Some Hugo Boss polo shirts for my Mrs to shrink. She is very good at it.
		
Click to expand...

Why don’t you try washing them yourself then?
Just an idea


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Some Hugo Boss polo shirts for my Mrs to shrink. She is very good at it.
		
Click to expand...

Buy them two sizes bigger let her wash them .
They will fit you then.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Why don’t you try washing them yourself then?
Just an idea
		
Click to expand...

It'll never catch on.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Buy them two sizes bigger let her wash them .
They will fit you then.
		
Click to expand...

I buy XL as it is, and I am only 11 stone, ish.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I buy XL as it is, and I am only 11 stone, ish.
		
Click to expand...

They are made for thin Swedes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			They are made for thin Swedes.
		
Click to expand...

I was in a Hugo Boss outlet shop a few months ago and was looking at some of their golf tops. My son came across, looked at the Henrik Stenson picture, looked at me, repeated a couple of times and then shook his head. I walked away slightly depressed but knowing he had done the right thing and saved me from humiliation further down the line


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was in a Hugo Boss outlet shop a few months ago and was looking at some of their golf tops. My son came across, looked at the Henrik Stenson picture, looked at me, repeated a couple of times and then shook his head. I walked away slightly depressed but knowing he had done the right thing and saved me from humiliation further down the line 

Click to expand...

My lad would have not let me go in the shop in the first place.
I am Xl in most golf stuff but Boss just does not fit me properly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			My lad would have not let me go in the shop in the first place.
I am Xl in most golf stuff but Boss just does not fit me properly.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you love having kids . Cruel beggars. Mine let me in but he would have stopped me before I reached the till, probably with a rugby tackle if necessary.

To be fair, he knew it was never going to happen. All of my clothes are loose fitting and I have ribbed him for years for wearing tops that 'are too small', so the chance of me buying a spray on Boss shirt designed for tall, thin, muscular Swedes was never going to happen. We are allowed a little dream though, aren't we?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Pre ordered an Odyssey triple track putter
		
Click to expand...

That could get a few people commenting judging by the negativity on the original thread I posted. I like the concept but definitely would want to see it in the flesh and try it for myself. Only the two ball and Ten models interest me. When is delivery due?


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I buy XL as it is, and I am only 11 stone, ish.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain as  I’m only 11 stone “ish” too 😂


----------



## chrisd (Jan 20, 2020)

Just deciding whether my driver woes will be cured with the acquisition of a 2nd hand Ping G400 LST driver for £180


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just deciding whether my driver woes will be cured with the acquisition of a 2nd hand Ping G400 LST driver for £180
		
Click to expand...

Who cares mate, it’s a “new” club


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just deciding whether my driver woes will be cured with the acquisition of a 2nd hand Ping G400 LST driver for £180
		
Click to expand...

only one way to find out as you well know


----------



## larmen (Jan 21, 2020)

Some nice Ping winter trousers in the sale.


----------



## barry23 (Jan 22, 2020)

Treated myself to a pair of vokey SM7's (48 & 54) and a dozen Bridgestone Tour B RX optic yellow to try


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ive played 2 rounds of golf in the past 2 months due to a combination of Work, Weather and Work on the house

this has caused a little fund of golf money to be left over in my golf account..

decided to use half of it for a new GPS watch.. nothing really wrong with mine.. (bushnell Ion) but wanted a few more features

so gone for a garmin S60 approach


----------



## Andy (Jan 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			They are made for thin Swedes.
		
Click to expand...

Henrik is hardly thin.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Andy said:



			Henrik is hardly thin.
		
Click to expand...

He’s not exactly overweight either.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

Just booked an hour in the golf simulator in Sudbury on Tuesday night. Plan to do a full bag yardage/gapping test and get to the bottom of whether (a) my G20 hybrid actually goes any further than the 7 iron, and (b) whether I should be changing my wedge set up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2020)

6 New polo shirts


----------



## anji71 (Jan 30, 2020)

Trying to buy a 18 Deg Hybrid. Tried everything, still can’t beat my old Nike CPR. Give up now.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 30, 2020)

Well I did it. Brand new Callaway XR Speed with ladies flex shaft. Yup. I said it. Ladies flex. The senior one got me 10 yards extra (due to actual length of the shaft) but the dispersion was worse. With the ladies shaft only 20 yards either side. Consistantly. So it matched up with the range. Please stop it raining so I can get on the course and use it.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 30, 2020)

Ordered a Rogue 4 Hybrid, 15 CALLAWAY supersoft and wooden tees.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2020)

Just ordered several items on County Golf sale. Golf t shirts at around £7 to £8 is a steal and I've never had a problem with them as a company


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 31, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just ordered several items on County Golf sale. Golf t shirts at around £7 to £8 is a steal and I've never had a problem with them as a company
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of them, would you recommend them?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Not heard of them, would you recommend them?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely Russ. I've bought from them over a few years, their sales are genuine and they deliver promptly. I only once had to send something back and it was credited as soon as they received it


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 31, 2020)

30 Callaway supersoft from Clubhouse, good value at £19.99 for 15.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 31, 2020)

Not re-joining a course next year and have no plans on playing it again so went to spend my credit, to my surprise I had £150 to burn.

New galvin green waterproof coat and some under armor trousers as a spare pair. Had to put a bit of money towards it but i haggled a snickers out of it in the end.

Then to the clubhouse to realise I had £35 credit so a full english, couple of coffees and a round for the few people present before I parted ways with my childhood club that I can no longer tolerate unfortunately.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			Not re-joining a course next year and have no plans on playing it again so went to spend my credit, to my surprise I had £150 to burn.

New galvin green waterproof coat and some under armor trousers as a spare pair. Had to put a bit of money towards it but i haggled a snickers out of it in the end.

Then to the clubhouse to realise I had £35 credit so a full english, couple of coffees and a round for the few people present before I parted ways with my childhood club that I can no longer tolerate unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

why's that, condition?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 31, 2020)

6-PW and putter regripped for the new season


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 31, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely Russ. I've bought from them over a few years, their sales are genuine and they deliver promptly. I only once had to send something back and it was credited as soon as they received it
		
Click to expand...

Had a look. Some realy good deals, I mean £18.50 for a Puma jacket. You'd pay that for a Slazenger one at Sports Direct.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 31, 2020)

New Galvin Green Alton goretex top and some GG Autum paclite trousers, from Snainton and Capital golf respectively

All in £260

which is a bargain really as RRP must be north of £500 sheets for both


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 31, 2020)

I have bought a new fairway wood, new shaft and also bough myself one of those really lightweight down jacket things - especially for my trip through to the East coast tomorrow to play! Always a bitterly cold wind in the East!


----------



## Blakey (Jan 31, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			30 Callaway supersoft from Clubhouse, good value at £19.99 for 15.
		
Click to expand...

The same but from Amazon, although they were £19.75 for 15, nearly a whole penny cheaper per ball.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2020)

A new putter headcover for 6 quid off eBay. Since I've lost the other two that I had over the last few weeks. Better bookmark this seller as I'm sure it won't be the last time.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mizuno move tech jacket from a Pro shop on EBay. Price was around 55% discounted but only one colour which was Diva Blue ... I thought that was apt.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 2, 2020)

Brought a few new polos and a jacket, an online clearance deal.  Also brought the Mrs a ladies set on EBay Taylor Made Miscella.  Might help with getting a few more weekends away!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			My Odyssey triple track arrived with the pro on Wednesday.
Unfortunately been ill this week and not been able to go and collect it, least of all try it out.
Bit better today, so whizzed over and picked it up.
Putt out mat out later to give it a roll
		
Click to expand...

Waiting to hear how this goes. My pro has the Odyssey 10 in store with the triple track alignment and it does look and feel nice.Very tempted


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2020)

A TM Sim Max 3 Wood - stiff ventos shaft

Was very tempted by the 14 degree “rocket” version


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 5, 2020)

I ordered a Lamkin crossline full cord midsize.

Big spender.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 9, 2020)

Callaway Apex 19 5-pw.

Really wanted some more Mizunos but these sold themselves.

Should land in a couple of weeks


----------



## barry23 (Feb 9, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Callaway Apex 19 5-pw.

Really wanted some more Mizunos but these sold themselves.

Should land in a couple of weeks
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love mine - you wont be disappointed


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 9, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Callaway Apex 19 5-pw.

Really wanted some more Mizunos but these sold themselves.

Should land in a couple of weeks
		
Click to expand...

👍👍👍👍👌👌👌 Welcome to the club mate! Great bats!!! What spec did you get?


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 9, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			👍👍👍👍👌👌👌 Welcome to the club mate! Great bats!!! What spec did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Compared to yours, girly 95g TT Elevate (R).

Bit more info here

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/american-golf-custom-fit-issue.103373/

We can have a day out with our matchy-matchy gear 🤙😀 ✊


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 9, 2020)

barry23 said:



			I absolutely love mine - you wont be disappointed
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Barry.  Looking forward to putting their forgiveness to the test 😄


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Ive brought 5 new tops, three polos and two 1/4 zipped jackets.  My Club Glove Last bag also arrived ahead of my trip in March.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 9, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Compared to yours, girly 95g TT Elevate (R).

Bit more info here

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/american-golf-custom-fit-issue.103373/

We can have a day out with our matchy-matchy gear 🤙😀 ✊
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate.... fingers crossed this weather will get lost soon and we can sort something out...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Ive brought 5 new tops, three polos and two 1/4 zipped jackets.  My Club Glove Last bag also arrived ahead of my trip in March.
		
Click to expand...

That's some haul in one go, is that what happens on a wet and windy day 😁. Get them from anywhere in particular?


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's some haul in one go, is that what happens on a wet and windy day 😁. Get them from anywhere in particular?
		
Click to expand...

Online and yes I’m a bad weather shopper, this lot was from county golf (I think) there always emailing various deals.  The bag was from a company called Shortgrass, which I’d recommend.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Online and yes I’m a bad weather shopper, *this lot was from county golf (I think) there always emailing various deals. * The bag was from a company called Shortgrass, which I’d recommend.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. I bought one midlayer from them and they've emailed me every single day since, with offers of cheap clothing and the like. It's not what you need when you're trying to save money.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2020)

Just won a TM 19° GAPR Hi on Ebay for £82 including the postage. Lovely stuff. Meant to arrive by Friday so straight in the bag for a baptism of fire (or crash and burn) on Saturday...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2020)

Ordered a box of 2019 Velocitys (reduced to £20 since the new ones have been released), one Zero Friction glove in blue to try, and a pitchmark repairer & ballmarker - mainly to push it over £30 for free delivery.  I kinda needed one though.


----------



## AdamW (Feb 13, 2020)

Benross Tribe MDA1 Golf Putter for £35 new , no idea why but helps me make a lot more puts than anything else i have tried


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2020)

A club crested headcover for my old mans club.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 14, 2020)

Just bought my self a puttout. Struggle with getting the ball to the hole on the right speed and my though here is using this to try and get a better judge of that trying for the perfect putt. Also bought some new grips back last week for everything but my 3 wood and wedges, had my current grips on my irons for almost 3 years so time for a change.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 14, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Just bought my self a puttout. Struggle with getting the ball to the hole on the right speed and my though here is using this to try and get a better judge of that trying for the perfect putt. Also bought some new grips back last week for everything but my 3 wood and wedges, had my current grips on my irons for almost 3 years so time for a change.
		
Click to expand...

I love mine and it’s really improved my putting, tend to do a session one night a week


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 14, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			I love mine and it’s really improved my putting, tend to do a session one night a week
		
Click to expand...

Yeah hope to get a couple sessions a week in with it. Got enough space in the living room for it, and no reason not too instead of just sitting on the sofa.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 15, 2020)

A couple of ball markers arrived in the post, I’m trying to collect a marker for all the courses I’ve played - be one a bit of a wet weather ‘course closed’ hobby.  Bulwell Forest and Breadsall Priory have arrived today


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 16, 2020)

Some new fence panels.

Will be staying safe in the garage until next weekend though!!


----------



## FAB90 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just got a brand new F8 hybrid from American golf for £80


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

New FJ waterproof on order after mine didn't do a job this morning


----------



## ger147 (Feb 17, 2020)

New shafts for the driver and 4 wood and new headcovers for the triplets (my hybrids 🤣🤣).


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 19, 2020)

An Espanyol shirt, man's got to do what a man's got to do.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 19, 2020)

Ive just come across this
Ezee swingless golf club


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Ive just come across this
Ezee swingless golf club
View attachment 29223

Click to expand...

So you bought one??


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			So you bought one??
		
Click to expand...

Blimey no
I think they were about $1000 in the USA.
It's worth googling it just to see it in action.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 19, 2020)

When I said I was done buying putters 🤥🤥🤥😂😂😂

Always loved the look of the Rossie.... 

Anybody want to buy a bettinardi?? 😩😂😩😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			When I said I was done buying putters 🤥🤥🤥😂😂😂

Always loved the look of the Rossie.... 

Anybody want to buy a bettinardi?? 😩😂😩😂













Click to expand...

You got it bad you boy. 😂

That bettinardi is a cracker though


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 19, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			You got it bad you boy. 😂

That bettinardi is a cracker though
		
Click to expand...

Like new mate and still £350 at clubhouse... you wanna borrow it for a bit... it would work wonders on them BOL greens 😂😂😂

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bettinardi-Studio-Stock-28-Golf-Putter.html#SID=588


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Like new mate and still £350 at clubhouse... you wanna borrow it for a bit... it would work wonders on them BOL greens 😂😂😂

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bettinardi-Studio-Stock-28-Golf-Putter.html#SID=588

Click to expand...

I actually thought you had a BB1 mate 😂 did you? 

Is this the 2nd Betty in under 6 months, or was that your kid? 

That’s a beaut though. 

I’m smitten with my scotty X5m though mate. 

Thank Christ...

350 quid would make a massive dent in my ‘new irons’ pot of cash. 

It’s a pot of cash that does not actually exist in the real world mind you. Won’t stop it being spent though  😂


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 19, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			I actually thought you had a BB1 mate 😂 did you?

Is this the 2nd Betty in under 6 months, or was that your kid?

That’s a beaut though.

I’m smitten with my scotty X5m though mate.

Thank Christ...

350 quid would make a massive dent in my ‘new irons’ pot of cash.

It’s a pot of cash that does not actually exist in the real world mind you. Won’t stop it being spent though  😂
		
Click to expand...

I also have the x7 which I like.. down to 3 putters now. 
I had a bb39 last year for a bit... didn’t last long 😂😂😂
Would obviously sell the bettinardi at mates rates for anybody interested...

You decided on the hmb’s yet??


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 21, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			I also have the x7 which I like.. down to 3 putters now. 
I had a bb39 last year for a bit... didn’t last long 😂😂😂
Would obviously sell the bettinardi at mates rates for anybody interested...

You decided on the hmb’s yet??
		
Click to expand...

Nothing decided pal no. 

Not even hit one yet. They look gorgeous though. Read like they are what I’m after. 

I always fancied the p790’s but no one I know who owns then have kept them long as the short irons are not fantastic. 

Forgiveness with no flyers is the vibe I’m getting from the mizzys. Good feel from 3-pw. 

Just need to have a play with them.


----------



## Curls (Feb 21, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Nothing decided pal no.

Not even hit one yet. They look gorgeous though. Read like they are what I’m after.

I always fancied the p790’s but no one I know who owns then have kept them long as the short irons are not fantastic.

Forgiveness with no flyers is the vibe I’m getting from the mizzys. Good feel from 3-pw.

Just need to have a play with them.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look if there are any Mizuno fitting days at a club near you, they bring ALL the kit with them and it’s their fitter not the courses, so you get a top drawer fitting. And go with an open mind, I was obsessed with the JPX Tour and felt my KBS shafts were just right. Came away with neither, lol, a set I would have previously said were too unforgiving for me but not a big of it. 6 months on I’m still in love. Have come down a few shots too. Not all down to the Mizzys but they’re great, proper irons.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 21, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Nothing decided pal no. 

Not even hit one yet. They look gorgeous though. Read like they are what I’m after. 

I always fancied the p790’s but no one I know who owns then have kept them long as the short irons are not fantastic. 

Forgiveness with no flyers is the vibe I’m getting from the mizzys. Good feel from 3-pw. 

Just need to have a play with them.
		
Click to expand...

Keep an open mind for deffo.

I went in with heart set on MP20 mmc's...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 21, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			When I said I was done buying putters 🤥🤥🤥😂😂😂

Always loved the look of the Rossie.... 

Anybody want to buy a bettinardi?? 😩😂😩😂













Click to expand...

Lol. Good man Karl.

Reminds I still need to get Eddie Evnroll back off the wolf man.

Looking at changing out his brother Erik too! 

Keep being drawn to the TM Patina for some reason I cant fathom (possibly voodoo)

Enjoy!


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2020)

A new electric screwdriver.  The last one the battery had gone and when I took it apart the battery was wired in.  I've too many memories of blisters on the palm of the hand to do without one nowadays.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 21, 2020)

Haven't technically bought (yet) but will be able to pick up my new Titleist T200 irons tomorrow to hack around with whenever my course opens!


----------



## Cue_147 (Feb 21, 2020)

Srixon Z965, 4-PW, Modus 120x
Cleveland RTX 4, 52-58, DG-TI S400
Modus 120s, 2iron shaft for P790UDI


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 21, 2020)

Cue_147 said:



			Srixon Z965, 4-PW, Modus 120x
Cleveland RTX 4, 52-58, DG-TI S400
Modus 120s, 2iron shaft for P790UDI
		
Click to expand...

I had those irons and I loved them. 

Fantastic for me In summer (shot a couple of PB’s with them) but on a damp moorland course in winter I just struggled to pick them off wet lies cleanly. 

Soles just too thin for me.  

Gutted. I sold them for some 765’s and whilst they are fantastic clubs. 

I really miss playing proper clubs.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 21, 2020)

Just bought an old (but in VGC) King Cobra Baffler TWS hybrid 23*. Needed to replace my current steel shafted Taylormade with a graphite shafted one so for £23 delivered thought worth a punt.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 21, 2020)

Just picked up this baby. Hoping I can now get out and play sometime this weekend to try it out in earnest, weather permitting.


----------



## Curls (Feb 21, 2020)

Several of this


Cue_147 said:



			Srixon Z965, 4-PW, Modus 120x
Cleveland RTX 4, 52-58, DG-TI S400
Modus 120s, 2iron shaft for P790UDI
		
Click to expand...

Some of that bag is in the witness protection program for being too sexy. Well played that man.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2020)

Ping g25 20 degree hybrid, senior flex. I was looking for a club to give me a little extra distance with my second shot and this should fit in nicely with my existing set. The senior flex is an experiment. I'm regular across the bag but according to swing speed charts this is where I should be.

Saying all that, there is an element of cabin fever about the buy 😁.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 22, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Some new fence panels.

Will be staying safe in the garage until next weekend though!!
		
Click to expand...

Were you fitted for them? 😎


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Were you fitted for them? 😎
		
Click to expand...

If they’re taylormade panels, they’ll have new ones out next week


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 22, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Were you fitted for them? 😎
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Yes.

Will also be reviewing them on my YouTube channel soon.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2020)

A set of M4 irons 😮


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			A set of M4 irons 😮
		
Click to expand...

For a man who was giving up golf at the end of last year........................


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For a man who was giving up golf at the end of last year........................

Click to expand...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 24, 2020)

This rolled very nicely in Clubhouse today, noticeably very stable too. Then noticed it was down to £149, because those ugly track things have come out, so would have been rude not to


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 24, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			This rolled very nicely in Clubhouse today, noticeably very stable too. Then noticed it was down to £149, because those ugly track things have come out, so would have been rude not to 






Click to expand...

Good to see you have joined the club!!! Bargain as well!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 24, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Good to see you have joined the club!!! Bargain as well!
		
Click to expand...

Massive bargain. 

Though every Odyssey I've bought has lasted less than 2 weeks.

With the weather this one has a chance of breaking that record!!


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			This rolled very nicely in Clubhouse today, noticeably very stable too. Then noticed it was down to £149, because those ugly track things have come out, so would have been rude not to 






Click to expand...

I thought it was a camera at first look.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2020)

Pair of Sunderland golf trousers and a Stromberg polo from County Golf, only a tenner each with the 60% off code. Both in navy.

Also bought myself a Yonex badminton racket today. Better stick with it now!


----------



## Duckster (Feb 28, 2020)

Two things today. New 3i and also some personalised golf balls. Prize of one of the balls (collection only 😉) to whoever gets the team.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 28, 2020)

Duckster said:



			Two things today. New 3i and also some personalised golf balls. Prize of one of the balls (collection only 😉) to whoever gets the team.
		
Click to expand...

Charnock Richards FC mate used to play for them years ago... 😉😉😉


----------



## Duckster (Feb 28, 2020)

Collect it at the next home game 😃We’ve probably met then, born and bred Charnock 💚


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 29, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			This rolled very nicely in Clubhouse today, noticeably very stable too. Then noticed it was down to £149, because those ugly track things have come out, so would have been rude not to 






Click to expand...

Lasted less than an hour before taking back


----------



## BristolMike (Feb 29, 2020)

Went to a PXG iron fitting and ended up walking out with the new Puma ignite caged shoes instead


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 29, 2020)

Vokey 56 k grind.   Been looking to try this for some time.  Love my 60 k grind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Lasted less than an hour before taking back 

Click to expand...

Blimey, that's quick falling out. Have you changed it for another putter or just taken your money back?

I bought and sold a putter within a month last season but an hour beats me no problem.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 29, 2020)

February whilst a very short month has really been a costly month for golf and other purchases lol 

New golf polos
Golf membership joining fee (gym included )
Gym clothes 
Top up cashless payments for the golf club 
Golf winter boots and bag 

Along with some new jeans for wife to soften her up 

Roll on march lol


----------



## BrianM (Feb 29, 2020)

A pair of Nike React Vapor 2 golf shoes.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 29, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Lasted less than an hour before taking back 

Click to expand...

Store credit


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 29, 2020)

Taylormade SIM Max 3 wood arrived today. Can’t wait to get out there and hit it. I must say it is a good looking club in my opinion.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Store credit 

Click to expand...

I don’t know why you’re mocking him. I watched you fall out with a brand new Bettinardi on the first green! By the 2nd tee you’d already decided it was a goner!!


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I don’t know why you’re mocking him. I watched you fall out with a brand new Bettinardi on the first green! By the 2nd tee you’d already decided it was a goner!!
		
Click to expand...

I love that Putter... I just can’t use it... 😂😂😂 Hello, my name is Karl and I am addicted to buying putters....


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			I love that Putter... I just can’t use it... 😂😂😂 Hello, my name is Karl and I am addicted to buying putters....
		
Click to expand...

Which model was it again? 😇


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 29, 2020)

You are just as bad stock 28 notch back, this yrs model. The link comes with a health warning ⚠️🤔😂🤣⚠️

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bettinardi-Studio-Stock-28-Golf-Putter.html#SID=588


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			You are just as bad stock 28 notch back, this yrs model. The link comes with a health warning ⚠️🤔😂🤣⚠️

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bettinardi-Studio-Stock-28-Golf-Putter.html#SID=588

Click to expand...

It is very nice. Headcovers a bit blingy, would look good next to my CB’s 🥳


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			You are just as bad stock 28 notch back, this yrs model. The link comes with a health warning ⚠️🤔😂🤣⚠️

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bettinardi-Studio-Stock-28-Golf-Putter.html#SID=588

Click to expand...

good lord that’s a thing of beauty


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, that's quick falling out. Have you changed it for another putter or just taken your money back?

I bought and sold a putter within a month last season but an hour beats me no problem.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as I tried it with my own golf balls the face felt far too soft.

Back you go!!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Store credit 

Click to expand...

$ back

The Toulon Las Vegas is silky though. 

Could watch that roll balls all day.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 29, 2020)

Just a £36 pay on as a guest at the Old Course for the second time in a month.

Hopefully New or Jubilee next Saturday.

Friends in high places. Well members at St Andrews!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 29, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Just a £36 pay on as a guest at the Old Course for the second time in a month.

Hopefully New or Jubilee next Saturday.

Friends in high places. Well members at St Andrews!
		
Click to expand...

Cannae argue with that


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 1, 2020)

A block of 6 hours of lessons.

2 hours will be used for an on-course session in a few weeks, the others to look at short game and bunkers before then.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 1, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			A block of 6 hours of lessons.

2 hours will be used for an on-course session in a few weeks, the others to look at short game and bunkers before then.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the most "sensible" purchase so far.

👍🏌️


----------



## Curls (Mar 1, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			A block of 6 hours of lessons.

2 hours will be used for an on-course session in a few weeks, the others to look at short game and bunkers before then.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back. You realise there’s no escape, right?!

Enjoy the on course lesson, the pro May not say much while out there and just observe, or may be  talker, feel free to ask him which if u like!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			A block of 6 hours of lessons.

2 hours will be used for an on-course session in a few weeks, the others to look at short game and bunkers before then.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a great idea. I love having online lessons and always reveals something new. Short game and bunkers are always worth revisiting


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 1, 2020)

I went into American Golf for a custom fit out of curiosity and to see if I could justify something shiny. Went thru a few options - Ping, Mizuno and Wilson. The Wilson D7 Forged just felt and looked right. After a bit of tinkering with shaft and lie angle I suddenly started hitting sweeter and more consistent. I was offered a more than fair trade in for my current clubs, so got my dosh out and ordered 

I've been looking into Srixon and Wilson Forged clubs for a short while and was initially keen on the z785/585 but when I tried them I was quite a bit down on distance. Mizuno JPX919 Forged were very nice as well but the D7s were just right. Not quite as trendy as Titleist or Callaway but that suits me just fine. Cant wait to get them on the course.


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 1, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			I went into American Golf for a custom fit out of curiosity and to see if I could justify something shiny. Went thru a few options - Ping, Mizuno and Wilson. The Wilson D7 Forged just felt and looked right. After a bit of tinkering with shaft and lie angle I suddenly started hitting sweeter and more consistent. I was offered a more than fair trade in for my current clubs, so got my dosh out and ordered 

I've been looking into Srixon and Wilson Forged clubs for a short while and was initially keen on the z785/585 but when I tried them I was quite a bit down on distance. Mizuno JPX919 Forged were very nice as well but the D7s were just right. Not quite as trendy as Titleist or Callaway but that suits me just fine. Cant wait to get them on the course.
		
Click to expand...

How reasonable was the trade in price if you don’t mind me asking?
I like the look of the d7 as well


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 1, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			How reasonable was the trade in price if you don’t mind me asking?
I like the look of the d7 as well
		
Click to expand...

I was offered £194 for my 5 to SW M4s that only cost me £380 about 18 months ago - they were standard. I'd recently been offered £110 as trade in elsewhere. I'd been thinking about putting them on Ebay but that seemed hassle so close to start of the season, so the trade in has saved me some mither as well. So, £400 cost to change for clubs that 'feel' better for me - i'm very comfortable with that 

I should have a couple of weeks to gap and get on the course with them before the action starts proper.


----------



## 5OTT (Mar 1, 2020)

Second hand Ping Piper putter of EBAY for a really good price,


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2020)

White Arnold Palmer Puma t-shirt from Trendy Golf. Got an AP hat last year as missed out on the t-shirts, so had to pick one up this year, looks dead cool.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Mar 2, 2020)

Garmin Vivoactive 3, not had a chance to test it on the course yet. Will report back.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 2, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			How reasonable was the trade in price if you don’t mind me asking?
I like the look of the d7 as well
		
Click to expand...

 I'm



Griffsters said:



			I went into American Golf for a custom fit out of curiosity and to see if I could justify something shiny. Went thru a few options - Ping, Mizuno and Wilson. The Wilson D7 Forged just felt and looked right. After a bit of tinkering with shaft and lie angle I suddenly started hitting sweeter and more consistent. I was offered a more than fair trade in for my current clubs, so got my dosh out and ordered 

I've been looking into Srixon and Wilson Forged clubs for a short while and was initially keen on the z785/585 but when I tried them I was quite a bit down on distance. Mizuno JPX919 Forged were very nice as well but the D7s were just right. Not quite as trendy as Titleist or Callaway but that suits me just fine. Cant wait to get them on the course.
		
Click to expand...




Griffsters said:



			I went into American Golf for a custom fit out of curiosity and to see if I could justify something shiny. Went thru a few options - Ping, Mizuno and Wilson. The Wilson D7 Forged just felt and looked right. After a bit of tinkering with shaft and lie angle I suddenly started hitting sweeter and more consistent. I was offered a more than fair trade in for my current clubs, so got my dosh out and ordered 

I've been looking into Srixon and Wilson Forged clubs for a short while and was initially keen on the z785/585 but when I tried them I was quite a bit down on distance. Mizuno JPX919 Forged were very nice as well but the D7s were just right. Not quite as trendy as Titleist or Callaway but that suits me just fine. Cant wait to get them on the course.
		
Click to expand...

How long did the fitting last? Only asking as I had a fitting with them and was not impressed.
Especially after looking at other club fitters on YouTube I realise they cost more but you can get most of the cost back if you purchase clubs
Hope you enjoy the new clubs ant they do as there told


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 2, 2020)

I plan a trip to the bookstore today, but I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to buy.
There's a café inside, near the periodicals section, so coffee and a muffin for sure.


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 2, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			I'm

How long did the fitting last? Only asking as I had a fitting with them and was not impressed.
Especially after looking at other club fitters on YouTube I realise they cost more but you can get most of the cost back if you purchase clubs
Hope you enjoy the new clubs ant they do as there told
		
Click to expand...

It lasted about 45 mins or so? I had another a short while ago when pondering Srixon at another retailer and the two processes were slightly different and had slightly different results. Ultimately I went with the one that 'felt' right to me. Its difficult to quantify in specifics to be honest.

IMHO the fitting process is going to throw out different results based on how I swing on the day and how the fitter interprets that. Ultimately, its down to me to 'feel' the improvement or benefit and make the call myself whether its genuine and worthwhile. I do intend to visit Tour X in Wigan at some point this year for a proper independent driver fitting that I *pay* for as they have a very good reputation. Should be an interesting experience.

Cant wait to play the clubs, genuinely felt great to hit and at £400 cost to change I can live with it if I fall out of love relatively quickly...


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2020)

Sparkbrook Golf, 3 iron to Wedge but unfortunately missing the 9 iron (anyone having a spare knocking around please shout up).
Persimmon 1B and 4B woods and yet another unmarked brass bullseye type putter.
Sparkbrook advertised heavily in UK golf magazines during the 1960s.

These are called Cypress Point USA Model, I'm pretty certain that they were made in the UK (stainless steel cast heads) and just using the "USA Model" name for some glamour.
Not bad for a tenner.


----------



## apj0524 (Mar 2, 2020)

After the Skycaddy Linx died a Garmin S60 Like it so far not as fiddly to use with my golf on as I feared and now an Odyssey Stroke Lab 10S with the Pistol grip which I really like so far having a nice weight and balance


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 2, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			I do intend to visit Tour X in Wigan at some point this year for a proper independent driver fitting that I *pay* for as they have a very good reputation. Should be an interesting experience.
		
Click to expand...

Nick at Tour X is different level.  You will really enjoy it.


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2020)

Broke my own rules and bought an used TS2 driver on Ebay.  £190.  Head is in great shape and pretty sure its kosher.  Took it out on the course yesterday at Weston.  I am sure the ball was coming off much quicker than my 917 and flying nicely.   Will have to check it on the trackman next week to compare.   Pleased so far


----------



## Curls (Mar 3, 2020)

IanM said:



			Broke my own rules and bought an used TS2 driver on Ebay.  £190.  Head is in great shape and pretty sure its kosher.  Took it out on the course yesterday at Weston.  I am sure the ball was coming off much quicker than my 917 and flying nicely.   Will have to check it on the trackman next week to compare.   Pleased so far
		
Click to expand...

TS is a definite improvement on the 91x range, I went from 915 about a year ago and haven’t looked back 👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2020)

One length f9 21 degree hybrid off eBay £99.99 second hand 

Want to test against my f7 20.5 degree hyrbid of normal length as I struggle for a constant strike so thinking it will help improve my long game


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2020)

A Sunice polo shirt. I was getting a lesson at a local club and saw it on the bargain rail. I'm a sucker for a bargain rail


----------



## Lump (Mar 6, 2020)

Said I wasn’t buying anything this year... that lasted 2 months. 
Just received an Evnroll ER2 Black, nearly identical to my Bettinardi Queen B8 but black.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2020)

Lump said:



			Said I wasn’t buying anything this year... that lasted 2 months.
Just received an Evnroll ER2 Black, nearly identical to my Bettinardi Queen B8 but black.
		
Click to expand...

Beauty. Enjoy. Still think they're highly underrated. 

Have the standard ER2 and loved it but my stroke has 'evolved' so likely on it's way soon 😩


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

An Adidas quarter zip pullover and a Footjoy polo from Foremost Golf for the grand total of £9.95 thanks to GM and the voucher they sent me!


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 6, 2020)

IanM said:



			Broke my own rules and bought an used TS2 driver on Ebay.  £190.  Head is in great shape and pretty sure its kosher.  Took it out on the course yesterday at Weston.  I am sure the ball was coming off much quicker than my 917 and flying nicely.   Will have to check it on the trackman next week to compare.   Pleased so far
		
Click to expand...

Did the same last August when I bought an Epic Flash for £220 as it had a sky mark but it had the shaft I wanted and was at the loft I wanted. Came with no head cover as well which made me nervous. 
Got on GC2 straight away and gained ball speed over my M1 so knew it was legit. First time buying from a non PGA seller on eBay, happy it worked out well. 

On topic, bought 2 dozen Bridgestone Tour B RX in optic yellow for £23 a dozen at AG. Also bought 2 polos and a 1/4 zipper for £30 delivered from County Golf.


----------



## Chico84 (Mar 6, 2020)

Springveldt said:



*On topic, bought 2 dozen Bridgestone Tour B RX in optic yellow for £23 a dozen at AG. *Also bought 2 polos and a 1/4 zipper for £30 delivered from County Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Are they on special offer? I need to get some more of these and that is better than half price! I also have an AG voucher burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 6, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Are they on special offer? I need to get some more of these and that is better than half price! I also have an AG voucher burning a hole in my pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 2019 model reduced to £22.99 a dozen since the 2020 model is out or due out shortly.


----------



## Chico84 (Mar 7, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Yes, 2019 model reduced to £22.99 a dozen since the 2020 model is out or due out shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 7, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			It lasted about 45 mins or so? I had another a short while ago when pondering Srixon at another retailer and the two processes were slightly different and had slightly different results. Ultimately I went with the one that 'felt' right to me. Its difficult to quantify in specifics to be honest.

IMHO the fitting process is going to throw out different results based on how I swing on the day and how the fitter interprets that. Ultimately, its down to me to 'feel' the improvement or benefit and make the call myself whether its genuine and worthwhile. I do intend to visit Tour X in Wigan at some point this year for a proper independent driver fitting that I *pay* for as they have a very good reputation. Should be an interesting experience.

Cant wait to play the clubs, genuinely felt great to hit and at £400 cost to change I can live with it if I fall out of love relatively quickly...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2020)

Bought myself a matching f9 one length hybrid 

Both should arrive Wednesday 

So that's a 21 and 24 degree to replace my current hybrid and 5 iron 

Bought matching grips 

Will be interesting to see if they improve my hybrid consistency


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2020)

3 Oscar Jacobson tops
Ted baker polo shirt
And my personal favourites:
3kgs of sirloin steak
2kgs of lamb leg steaks 
5kg lump of cote de bouef


----------



## Chico84 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			3 Oscar Jacobson tops
Ted baker polo shirt
And my personal favourites:
3kgs of sirloin steak
2kgs of lamb leg steaks
5kg lump of cote de bouef
		
Click to expand...

Definitely game improvement purchases there!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Mar 9, 2020)

2 Nike base layers 
3 footjoy gloves
And a new pair of UA trousers.

Don’t know if this is classed as panic buying or just getting some gear for the new season.

On the look out for a new waterproof suit. Can anyone recommends the Cross range??
Would save me shelling out for GG.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			2 Nike base layers
3 footjoy gloves
And a new pair of UA trousers.

Don’t know if this is classed as panic buying or just getting some gear for the new season.

On the look out for a new waterproof suit. Can anyone recommends the Cross range??
Would save me shelling out for GG.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Cross FTX range of waterproofs. I can't fault it at all so far. I have a problem with Gore Tex in that it's never kept me dry apart from a Peak Performance that was great until the shoulder seams started to peak away and then I started getting wet.

What I will say is that it's heavier than paclite or 3 layer gore construction waterproofs but it's quieter and softer. I have a set of paclite Sunice that I keep for summer but overall the Cross stuff for me is tremendous kit.


----------



## richbeech (Mar 9, 2020)

Didn't plan on changing my irons for another few years but my friend brought some MP20 blades when they very first came out. I had a hit of his clubs a few times and thought they were gorgeous. Then lately I've been going up the local driving range and everytime I've been up I've had them set me up a 7 iron. Tried my current shaft to begin with (Project X 6.0) and hit it great but then my friend suggested I try the KBS C-Taper 120 stiff and after 2 hits that was it, I knew instantly I had to have them. 

I tried another couple of shafts the range had available and went back to the Project X to double check but the C-Tapers just felt way nicer for me. The range offered me a decent enough deal on my old irons so I went for it, ordered 4 to wedge and never looked back. I then went on to buy the T20 gap wedge, Hi-Toe sand wedge and a HMB 4 iron from my friend who originally bought the MP20s. His spec is half an inch longer so it meant I could bend the HMB 4 iron to 21 degrees and it effectivly became a 3 iron. 

Seems a bit crazy to go from not changing clubs to changing half my bag pretty much but so far it's worked out great for me. I'm now contemplating getting a new 3 wood (I've come this far I might as well lol!) and then that's it my bag will be ready for the new season


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

richbeech said:



			Didn't plan on changing my irons for another few years but my friend brought some MP20 blades when they very first came out. I had a hit of his clubs a few times and thought they were gorgeous. Then lately I've been going up the local driving range and everytime I've been up I've had them set me up a 7 iron. Tried my current shaft to begin with (Project X 6.0) and hit it great but then my friend suggested I try the KBS C-Taper 120 stiff and after 2 hits that was it, I knew instantly I had to have them.

I tried another couple of shafts the range had available and went back to the Project X to double check but the C-Tapers just felt way nicer for me. The range offered me a decent enough deal on my old irons so I went for it, ordered 4 to wedge and never looked back. I then went on to buy the T20 gap wedge, Hi-Toe sand wedge and a HMB 4 iron from my friend who originally bought the MP20s. His spec is half an inch longer so it meant I could bend the HMB 4 iron to 21 degrees and it effectivly became a 3 iron.

Seems a bit crazy to go from not changing clubs to changing half my bag pretty much but so far it's worked out great for me. I'm now contemplating getting a new 3 wood (I've come this far I might as well lol!) and then that's it my bag will be ready for the new season 

Click to expand...

Last September my bag was great, didn't need anything, was very happy with it. 

Now only my driver and putter remain from that settled excellent bag I had! New irons, new wedges, new fairway, crossover sacked and an old man's 7 wood now in the bag! 

Thickle!


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 9, 2020)

New driver, it's a beast, 800-1000 rpm less spin than my old one and  5mph more clubhead speed. The best part is it's noticeably longer on the course.

Tried a few different makes and shafts but ended up with the Taylormade Sim Max and the stock Ventus shaft


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

njc1973 said:



			New driver, it's a beast, 800-1000 rpm less spin than my old one and  5mph more clubhead speed. The best part is it's noticeably longer on the course.

Tried a few different makes and shafts but ended up with the Taylormade Sim Max and the stock Ventus shaft
		
Click to expand...

Did you try the Callaway Mavrik? Only reason I ask is like yourself I know of two people now who have had driver fittings and walked out with the Sim and the TM Sim has blown the Callaway out of the water.


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Did you try the Callaway Mavrik? Only reason I ask is like yourself I know of two people now who have had driver fittings and walked out with the Sim and the TM Sim has blown the Callaway out of the water.
		
Click to expand...

I did, the normal one and the sub-zero, both with 2-3 different shafts, it was actually the one I expected to walk away with as I'd taken a few just to hit myself on the simulator and the standard mavrik was the front runner. 

However, when I tested them all at the same time on the launch monitor the Sim Max had the slightly better dispersion (sideways & front to back) and felt easier to swing hard if I wanted a few extra yards.

There wasn't much difference in the ball speed or distance, it was more a feeling thing if that makes any sense


----------



## Chico84 (Mar 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Did you try the Callaway Mavrik? Only reason I ask is like yourself I know of two people now who have had driver fittings and walked out with the Sim and the TM Sim has blown the Callaway out of the water.
		
Click to expand...

I had a fitting back in January (didn’t buy anything in the end) and tried the Sim Max, Mavrik and Ping G410 Plus. The Mavrik was by far the least usable one for my, admittedly fairly novice, swing. I just couldn’t get the strike on it that I could with the other two. (In the end I settled for a second hand TM M1 for a fraction of the price that I can hit pretty well anyway.)


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 9, 2020)

New Titleist mid sized staff bag, a couple of pairs of the new Puma ignite caged shoes (30% off on the Puma site) and a new FJ mid layer

Also won the NCG Twitter comp so ended up with the Puma Arnold Palmer bag and shoes from there too. Not a purchase I suppose but they are on their way


----------



## Siolag (Mar 11, 2020)

edward566 said:



			I bought an Oni Mask from this website. I will be wearing it as a part of my cosplay outfit. It is a type of Kabuki Mask. Oni is quite famous demon in japanese culture.
View attachment 29347

Click to expand...

What colour socks do you wear?


----------



## FAB90 (Mar 11, 2020)

2 long sleeve Sunderland polos off county golf and 2 Adidas polos from sports direct not bad for £50


----------



## Andy (Mar 11, 2020)

edward566 said:



			I bought an Oni Mask from this website. I will be wearing it as a part of my cosplay outfit. It is a type of Kabuki Mask. Oni is quite famous demon in japanese culture.
View attachment 29347

Click to expand...

Is your golf that bad?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 11, 2020)

Andy said:



			Is your golf that bad?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe its awesome off a 54 handicap.


----------



## Andy (Mar 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Maybe its awesome off a 54 handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Better buying a patch then 😁


----------



## Siolag (Mar 11, 2020)

2 Vokey SM7 wedges, 56 and 60. Would have had 3 as there was a deal on but they didn’t have any 52s left. 

Absolutely love them.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2020)

New handlebars and pedals for my bike 🚲


----------



## Chico84 (Mar 11, 2020)

Siolag said:



			2 Vokey SM7 wedges, 56 and 60. Would have had 3 as there was a deal on but they didn’t have any 52s left.

Absolutely love them.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds brilliant. Where did you get them from, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m in the market for some SM7s.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 12, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Sounds brilliant. Where did you get them from, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m in the market for some SM7s.
		
Click to expand...

I got the at the Forthview range near where I live, £99 each. Discounted presumably because the SM8 are out now. 

These are the first brand new clubs I have had. Can’t wait to get them on the course.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

Siolag said:



			I got the at the Forthview range near where I live, £99 each. Discounted presumably because the SM8 are out now.

These are the first brand new clubs I have had. Can’t wait to get them on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Nice wee range that.


----------



## Junior (Mar 12, 2020)

Siolag said:



			2 Vokey SM7 wedges, 56 and 60. Would have had 3 as there was a deal on but they didn’t have any 52s left. 

Absolutely love them.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/20683/titleist-vokey-sm7-golf-wedge

Theses guys have a 52 in stock, but only in black  “Save10” will get you and extra 10% too.

Clubhouse golf also have them in at £99 too in a number of finishes.  

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Titleist_Vokey_Wedges.html


----------



## Siolag (Mar 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Nice wee range that.
		
Click to expand...

It is, and given Brucefields imminent closure, it’ll be the one I use most often. They have a group coaching session on a Tuesday that I have been going to and it’s made a massive difference.


----------



## Siolag (Mar 12, 2020)

Junior said:



http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/20683/titleist-vokey-sm7-golf-wedge

Theses guys have a 52 in stock, but only in black  “Save10” will get you and extra 10% too.

Clubhouse golf also have them in at £99 too in a number of finishes. 

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Titleist_Vokey_Wedges.html

Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I’ll be looking for chrome ones so liked clubhouse golf, but I think my Pro shop may have some kicking about.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			New handlebars and pedals for my bike 🚲
		
Click to expand...

It'll get used more than your golf clubs 😜


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 12, 2020)

Just got a Garmin approach S1 off of the bay. Bit of a billy bargain. Whether or not i'll be able to try it any time soon is another story!


----------



## strum88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Just got a Garmin approach S1 off of the bay. Bit of a billy bargain. Whether or not i'll be able to try it any time soon is another story!
		
Click to expand...

out of interest, how much did you pay?   Ive been watching S1 and S2s for a couple of weeks, price seems to vary between 45-60


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Cheers for that, I’ll be looking for chrome ones so liked clubhouse golf, but I think my Pro shop may have some kicking about.
		
Click to expand...

You've just bought two and now you are buying more. Are you stock-piling? First loo roll, now wedges


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			New handlebars and pedals for my bike 🚲
		
Click to expand...

Have you been riding it without?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Have you been riding it without? 

Click to expand...

Thank heavens it wasn't a seat he was manging without


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 12, 2020)

strum88 said:



			out of interest, how much did you pay?   Ive been watching S1 and S2s for a couple of weeks, price seems to vary between 45-60
		
Click to expand...

Got it for £35, with charger and manual. There were loads of S2's going so people may have missed the listing.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thank heavens it wasn't a seat he was manging without 

Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Mar 13, 2020)

Inspired by the thread I picked up a Vokey SM7 from Clubhouse Golf to go with my recently fitted Titleist T300s. At least I think I have. I've had no email from CG to confirm the purchase...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 13, 2020)

4 dozen Pro V1's in the 4 for 3 deal from Clubhouse in a cool looking 4 dozen box. Been waiting for them to go on offer for a while.


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Mar 13, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			4 dozen Pro V1's in the 4 for 3 deal from Clubhouse in a cool looking 4 dozen box. Been waiting for them to go on offer for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a confirmation email from them? I've contacted Clubhouse to see whether my order has actually been processed but no reply so far. It's showing as pending on my credit card, so they have certainly talken money...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 13, 2020)

McToot the Bandit said:



			Did you get a confirmation email from them? I've contacted Clubhouse to see whether my order has actually been processed but no reply so far. It's showing as pending on my credit card, so they have certainly talken money...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I got it through basically straight away - not in your spam?


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Mar 13, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, I got it through basically straight away - not in your spam?
		
Click to expand...

Not that I can see...

Ah - edit: yes it was in the 'promotions' folder [rolleyes]

That's a relief. So I'll soon be all wedgied up on the off chance that my feckin club ever re-opens the course...


----------



## Duckster (Mar 13, 2020)

Not actually bought but ordered. We had Nick from Titleist at our place this morning, for what he said was the first fitting outside of the tour and US of the new Special Select series. Got fitted into a Newport 2 square back and learnt a lot about the putters and my stoke. Told the pro’s to get on the phone and order it! Roll on March 27th (fingers crossed it turns up a day early as I’m playing Hillside on the Friday).


----------



## Reemul (Mar 13, 2020)

Just bought a Wilson c300 5 wood to complete the set, already having the driver 3w and hybrids. £89 brand new


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 14, 2020)

Went to the range to work on something from my lesson and walked out with 2 SM8 wedges. Got a great deal though (almost sm7 prices) so pretty happy


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 14, 2020)

Duckster said:



			Not actually bought but ordered. We had Nick from Titleist at our place this morning, for what he said was the first fitting outside of the tour and US of the new Special Select series. Got fitted into a Newport 2 square back and learnt a lot about the putters and my stoke. Told the pro’s to get on the phone and order it! Roll on March 27th (fingers crossed it turns up a day early as I’m playing Hillside on the Friday).
		
Click to expand...

Oh I’m pretty interested in the new putters. They are back to being one piece rather than the insert aren’t they?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2020)

A Mitsubishi Tensei CK Blue 70g shaft for a wee project I'm currently working on. 

Looking forward to the build part.


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2020)

Not golf related but I bought a diamond ring that just happens to fit my better half!

I’m getting fitted for my ball and chain soon


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2020)

Adidas shirt, Puma quarter zip top, club logo'd shoe bag.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not golf related but I bought a diamond ring that just happens to fit my better half!

I’m getting fitted for my ball and chain soon
		
Click to expand...

Congrats mate


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not golf related but I bought a diamond ring that just happens to fit my better half!

I’m getting fitted for my ball and chain soon
		
Click to expand...

Your having a Prince Albert for the occasion? Brave chap! Congratulations!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 14, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A Mitsubishi Tensei CK Blue 70g shaft for a wee project I'm currently working on.

Looking forward to the build part.
		
Click to expand...

Nice. 

Can you make me one that cures a wonky 'swing'?!


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Your having a Prince Albert for the occasion? Brave chap! Congratulations!
		
Click to expand...

It would need to be a small one! 😂🤣


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Nice.

Can you make me one that cures a wonky 'swing'?!
		
Click to expand...

No but I can recommend a very good coach if you're prepared to travel


----------



## Duckster (Mar 14, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Oh I’m pretty interested in the new putters. They are back to being one piece rather than the insert aren’t they?
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Changed the weights of the heads and also the weights of the inserts. All heads milled in the US


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2020)

A Mars bar 😜


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 14, 2020)

Duckster said:



			Yup. Changed the weights of the heads and also the weights of the inserts. All heads milled in the US
		
Click to expand...

That’s enough for me to want one to replace my current (about 8-10 year old) square back. I’ve tried loads over the years but nothing’s been able to knock it out


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 14, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			No but I can recommend a very good coach if you're prepared to travel
		
Click to expand...

Am halfway up 4 days a week anyways


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 14, 2020)

Spent £60 on a putter fitting yesterday.

It proved my putter is, by miles, the right putter for me.

Money well spent


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Spent £60 on a putter fitting yesterday.

It proved my putter is, by miles, the right putter for me.

Money well spent
		
Click to expand...

But then what do you blame when you have a bad round?


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			But then what do you blame when you have a bad round?
		
Click to expand...

its never the tool in the hand, it’s the tool holding it 😜


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 15, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			But then what do you blame when you have a bad round?
		
Click to expand...

I'll blame Lee and his fancy equipment!


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			But then what do you blame when you have a bad round?
		
Click to expand...

The parents 😏


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 15, 2020)

Pure 2 Improve 3 metre putting mat and PuttOut putting mirror, to go with the PuttOut pressure putt trainer I’ve been using.

I‘ve been practicing on my carpet, which I think must have a stimp of about 3, as the few times I’ve been on a real green, I’ve massively over hit everything (for example, 40 foot past the hole on a ten foot putt!).


----------



## IainP (Mar 15, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Pure 2 Improve 3 metre putting mat and PuttOut putting mirror, to go with the PuttOut pressure putt trainer I’ve been using.

I‘ve been practicing on my carpet, which I think must have a stimp of about 3, as the few times I’ve been on a real green, I’ve massively over hit everything (for example, 40 foot past the hole on a ten foot putt!).
		
Click to expand...

I have a putting mat, but in the winter often putt on a rug which is slow and has a dimple pattern to it so the ball bobbles around - good practice for many inland UK greens! 😉


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 16, 2020)

Might have managed to accidentally hit purchase on a set of Mizuno MP-5s

Whoops.


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 16, 2020)

I got a bit carried away with the new bag, wedges, shoes etc and ended up ordering PXG Gen 3 P irons. 

Can’t wait for them to come now. Anyone in the market for some P790s, or some wedges


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2020)

A clicgear 3.5, or so I thought....they emailed to say they didn't have it and if I'd like the 4.0 instead for free.. 

Erm, yeah go on then.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2020)

'Every Shot Must Have a Purpose' on Kindle. Give me something to do I suppose.


----------



## apj0524 (Mar 23, 2020)

Used the money in my pro account to purchase Visio Laser, Tripod & Aim-Board Pack, thinking I am going to have some time on my hands so lets get the putting as good as I can get it.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

Bought a practise net, foam practise balls and a 'winter mat' to hit them off of. Sum total of about £37. Just hope they all turn up still!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2020)

Bought a golf net for garden, was recommended on an earlier thread, only cost £80 and should pop up and down with ease.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 24, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Bought a golf net for garden, was recommended on an earlier thread, only cost £80 and should pop up and down with ease.
		
Click to expand...

you got a link?


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 24, 2020)

I bought a chipping net and mat. 
I might look at a full net, but some non-essential places are stopping delivery.


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Mar 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			I bought a chipping net and mat.
I might look at a full net, *but some non-essential places are stopping delivery*.
		
Click to expand...

Too fugging right they are. I had an email from the Wine Society this morning saying that they would not be delivering the case of cheap and cheerful plonk I ordered yesterday.

This is outrageous - it is completely essential to life and mental well-being...


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2020)

Looking on Google Earth in a few years time it'll be like the craze for trampolines, but instead pf a trampoline there''ll be a practice net in every other garden.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2020)

Depreston said:



			you got a link?
		
Click to expand...


https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Bought a practise net, foam practise balls and a 'winter mat' to hit them off of. *Sum total of about £37.* Just hope they all turn up still!
		
Click to expand...

You won the lottery?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You won the lottery? 

Click to expand...

Crikey, what would he have bought if he'd got 4 numbers up?


----------



## Diamond (Mar 25, 2020)

A chipping net from clubhouse golf.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Crikey, what would he have bought if he'd got 4 numbers up?
		
Click to expand...

Treat himself to a new club; Spurs perhaps...


----------



## Curls (Mar 25, 2020)

Membership. Who knows when I’ll use it. Just hope the club doesn’t go under.

This crisis can’t be over fast enough.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Crikey, what would he have bought if he'd got 4 numbers up?
		
Click to expand...

A Spurs shirt, it guarantees social distancing 😜


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You won the lottery? 

Click to expand...

Saved a fortune on travel since I've been working from home.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 28, 2020)

25% off everything on the Nike website.


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2020)

I've ordered one of these Waddaplaya divot tools and ball markers, expensive but hey, I don't very often buy new gear.
I like his vlogs and he'll occasionally hit persimmon so got to be good with me.

Couldn't decide on the ball marker colour for a long time, opted for turquoise in the end but I'm still not sure.

https://waddaplayagolf.com/collections/frontpage/products/wadda-divot-tool


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 28, 2020)

bought a set of Ping i210 irons arrived yesterday so off to the garden to use in the net. Need to sell my Cobra forged tec one length irons now.


----------



## Birdie2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Tab373 said:



			bought a set of Ping i210 irons arrived yesterday so off to the garden to use in the net. Need to sell my Cobra forged tec one length irons now.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy them! I got a set earlier this year and they are the best irons I've ever played. Will be in the bag for years to come... Just hope you get to use them on the course soon. Stay safe and enjoy that net!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 3, 2020)

A risky purchase in the current climate no doubt. 

But ive just bought a combo set of these 












VC03 in 4-7 and VC01 in 8-PW

Heads only so also bought a set of new KBS C Taper 120's with new GP Grips attached.

Need to buy decent epoxy and ferules etc. Any recomendatins on good epoxy?

All in. ive spend circa £380, which for a brand new (and legitimate from a club pro) set of Vega's i feel is stupendous value and gives me somthing to do on lock down.

Still a gamble as ive not hit them obvously and it might be a good few montsh before i do. That said i am now feeling the golf ban more than all of you combined


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			A risky purchase in the current climate no doubt.

But ive just bought a combo set of these












VC03 in 4-7 and VC01 in 8-PW

Heads only so also bought a set of new KBS C Taper 120's with new GP Grips attached.

Need to buy decent epoxy and ferules etc. Any recomendatins on good epoxy?

All in. ive spend circa £380, which for a brand new (and legitimate from a club pro) set of Vega's i feel is stupendous value and gives me somthing to do on lock down.

Still a gamble as ive not hit them obvously and it might be a good few montsh before i do. That said i am now feeling the golf ban more than all of you combined 

Click to expand...

Very nice


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Very nice
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Think they are pretty in a very non blingy functional way.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 3, 2020)

Callaway Mavrik Max driver

Currently £249 at golf depot


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Car tax currently £265 for 12 months ... yippee what a bargain!!


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've ordered one of these Waddaplaya divot tools and ball markers, expensive but hey, I don't very often buy new gear.
I like his vlogs and he'll occasionally hit persimmon so got to be good with me.

Couldn't decide on the ball marker colour for a long time, opted for turquoise in the end but I'm still not sure.

https://waddaplayagolf.com/collections/frontpage/products/wadda-divot-tool

Click to expand...

I blinked when I first saw the price of that and the realised it was in Thai baht! .  Nice divot tool though.


----------



## Siolag (Apr 3, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			A risky purchase in the current climate no doubt. 

But ive just bought a combo set of these 












VC03 in 4-7 and VC01 in 8-PW

Heads only so also bought a set of new KBS C Taper 120's with new GP Grips attached.

Need to buy decent epoxy and ferules etc. Any recomendatins on good epoxy?

All in. ive spend circa £380, which for a brand new (and legitimate from a club pro) set of Vega's i feel is stupendous value and gives me somthing to do on lock down.

Still a gamble as ive not hit them obvously and it might be a good few montsh before i do. That said i am now feeling the golf ban more than all of you combined 

Click to expand...

Hope you get out on the course soon to try them.


----------



## Siolag (Apr 3, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Callaway Mavrik Max driver

Currently £249 at golf depot
		
Click to expand...

Ordered a Vokey 52 degree wedge from them, received it yesterday. Great little shop.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 3, 2020)

MP-20 HMB 2 iron. Good deal couldn’t resist


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 3, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Callaway Mavrik Max driver

Currently £249 at golf depot
		
Click to expand...

holy hell...I see the standard version is £249 too.

might be worth a punt!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2020)

Make sure you pay with a credit card. Their online service is shocking.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 3, 2020)

All you guys buying new toys, are indulging in self harm.
I can see you all sitting looking at shiny the new stuff.
Like Still Game when Jack woke up with a boner, God gave him a bone and no place to bury it😂😂😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've ordered one of these Waddaplaya divot tools and ball markers, expensive but hey, I don't very often buy new gear.
I like his vlogs and he'll occasionally hit persimmon so got to be good with me.

Couldn't decide on the ball marker colour for a long time, opted for turquoise in the end but I'm still not sure.

https://waddaplayagolf.com/collections/frontpage/products/wadda-divot-tool

Click to expand...

That's lovely, really classy. I may have in to invest but they've ran out of blue ball markers


----------



## karlcole (Apr 3, 2020)

I like golf depot plenty bargains to be had but the only issue I find is that they never have shaft info on it just says reg or stiff.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 3, 2020)

Saving myself for the sales in August September time if there’s no golf there will be some bargains.
If we’re still here!


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			holy hell...I see the standard version is £249 too.

might be worth a punt!
		
Click to expand...

Max has just been put up to £349 so obviously just a certain amount of stock available at the cheaper price


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 3, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Max has just been put up to £349 so obviously just a certain amount of stock available at the cheaper price
		
Click to expand...

The normal version too...surely it was just a mis-type?


----------



## Siolag (Apr 3, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			All you guys buying new toys, are indulging in self harm.
I can see you all sitting looking at shiny the new stuff.
Like Still Game when Jack woke up with a boner, God gave him a bone and no place to bury it😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂

I’ve been chipping foam balls into a washing basin in our flat this afternoon. Gave one a half swing and it made some noise off the window, got a death stare.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			The normal version too...surely it was just a mis-type?
		
Click to expand...

My max got dispatched today at £249


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2020)

karlcole said:



			I like golf depot plenty bargains to be had but the only issue I find is that they never have shaft info on it just says reg or stiff.
		
Click to expand...

Really interested in the Mizuno ST200 down to £149.00 in Regular, gives the choice of 9.5 or 10.5 loft but no mention of which Regular Shaft.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Really interested in the Mizuno ST200 down to £149.00 in Regular, gives the choice of 9.5 or 10.5 loft but no mention of which Regular Shaft.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know when (if) mine turns up 

Tp5 at £20 a dozen was too good to say no but wanted to spend over £100 for credit card cover.


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			That's lovely, really classy. I may have in to invest but they've ran out of blue ball markers 

Click to expand...

There's no need to rush now, I had an email from them today saying that nothing is coming out of Thailand in the next two weeks. And who knows how long it will be in reality?
I was looking forward to practicing repairing pitch marks in the lawn during the lockdown too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll let you know when (if) mine turns up 

Tp5 at £20 a dozen was too good to say no but wanted to spend over £100 for credit card cover.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you have 5 friends willing to share ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't you have 5 friends willing to share ?
		
Click to expand...

It was kinda said in jest. I’d have happily bought 5 boxes if I wasn’t already well stocked lol


----------



## IainP (Apr 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It was kinda said in jest. I’d have happily bought 5 boxes if I wasn’t already well stocked lol
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem the forum,  you're minding your own business not intending to order anything,  and then .....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2020)

IainP said:



			That's the problem the forum,  you're minding your own business not intending to order anything,  and then .....
		
Click to expand...

Tbf I've had an itchy finger on ebay for a while now. Almost went for a sim at 295. So this way I've saved half of that 😂😂


----------



## IainP (Apr 3, 2020)

^ just balls & gloves for me


----------



## moogie (Apr 4, 2020)

Just bought 2 wedges and a putter
That I most defenitely did not need
But...... Crazy prices on golf depot website
Couldnt help but pull the trigger


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2020)

An SM8 wedge for £90 seems too good to be true.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2020)

Made a decision yesterday not to buy anything golf related during the lockdown. Going to wait till this is all over then treat myself to some new 620 CB’s and all the other essentials from my Pro Shop. 
I’ll be honest though. I’m probably going to have to delete the eBay app from my phone as I can hear it calling me 24/7 😂


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf I've had an itchy finger on ebay for a while now. Almost went for a sim at 295. So this way I've saved half of that 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Shall I send you the bill for the golf balls I just purchased now? Would never have bought it if I hadn’t seen your post! 😜


----------



## moogie (Apr 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Really interested in the Mizuno ST200 down to £149.00 in Regular, gives the choice of 9.5 or 10.5 loft but no mention of which Regular Shaft.
		
Click to expand...


Just go for it mate👍
Im sure if it doesn't work out
You will still get your money back out of it....... 

I'm happy enough with the driver I bought off Andrew just a few months ago

But even I was sitting,  thinking about it too


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Thank you. Think they are pretty in a very non blingy functional way.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I much prefer clean uncluttered looking clubs. Excellent purchase Sir!


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2020)

A UA paclite goretex jacket to replace my ageing GG. £100 online so pretty pleased with that.


----------



## DuckHookDave (Apr 4, 2020)

Im also ready to pull the trigger and buy a set of M6 irons from Golf Depot, but as you all say it doesn't say which shaft! Anyone brought a set from them and might have an idea what they could be?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2020)

Just had a call from golf depot. The shoes (24.99) I ordered are out of stock and only had the driver in 9.5 (not a problem). Told me to pick any other pair of shoes and the send them instead.

now the website keeps crashing whilst I try and pick some.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Just had a call from golf depot. The shoes (24.99) I ordered are out of stock and only had the driver in 9.5 (not a problem). Told me to pick any other pair of shoes and the send them instead.

now the website keeps crashing whilst I try and pick some. 

Click to expand...

Hmmm, inspired by this thread I've just ordered some shoes also priced £24.99 lol, what size did you order?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Just had a call from golf depot. The shoes (24.99) I ordered are out of stock and only had the driver in 9.5 (not a problem). Told me to pick any other pair of shoes and the send them instead.

now the website keeps crashing whilst I try and pick some. 

Click to expand...

Just received a call to say the shoes I ordered were not in stock, asked me to choose some others, just logged on, found some others, phoned him up and thankfully 2nd pair ok.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just received a call to say the shoes I ordered were not in stock, asked me to choose some others, just logged on, found some others, phoned him up and thankfully 2nd pair ok.
		
Click to expand...

Same, mine were a little more expensive but he waived it due to the amount I’ve spent.
Also seemed to be happy enough on the phone, unlike the customer service I’ve read about.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Same, mine were a little more expensive but he waived it due to the amount I’ve spent.
Also seemed to be happy enough on the phone, unlike the customer service I’ve read about.
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough, he did ask me to post a review on Trip Advisor.


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 4, 2020)

Having started the year completely happy with everything in my bag, and everything else golf-wise really, in the last week I've just bought a 60º wedge to match my set, rather than the old super GI 60º I had previously when my 50º and 56º are blades. Once I got used to the new 56º, I lost all confidence in the 60º which was previously one of the best clubs in my bag!

Also bought a pair of Puma spikeless shoes I'd been eyeing up in various pro shops all last summer for c. £100 ish. Saw them on Glyde Golf for £69, with free shipping and 10% discount code. Couldn't resist!  Also had some impeccable service from the shop - got them out the box and one of the eyes for the laces snapped as I was tying them up the first time. Took a photo, sent it to the shop with a request for an exchange. A reply 10 mins later apologising, stating they'd send a new pair out first thing on Monday and enclose the prepaid shipping label for the current pair with the replacements. One VERY happy customer!


----------



## Zig (Apr 4, 2020)

For those discussing the GolfDepot site... looking to buy the Taylor Made balls on offer... any idea what it means by tp5xxxxxxx ?? Link below. Thanks in advance!
https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/golf-balls/taylormade-tp5xxxxxxx-12-ball-pack-lockdown-special-free-post


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Really interested in the Mizuno ST200 down to £149.00 in Regular, gives the choice of 9.5 or 10.5 loft but no mention of which Regular Shaft.
		
Click to expand...

That is silly cheap, worth a punt at that price. Not needed, but one that had caught my eye  - lets see if it turns up


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Has anyone actually received goods from golf depot? 
The prices are fab but I’m cautious. Just went to make a purchase via PayPal (for protection) and the payment would be sent to a barryadams1946@gmail account. Seems even more dodgy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 4, 2020)

chimpo1 said:



			Has anyone actually received goods from golf depot?
The prices are fab but I’m cautious. Just went to make a purchase via PayPal (for protection) and the payment would be sent to a barryadams1946@gmail account. Seems even more dodgy.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had stuff in the past with no problems. Currently got an order in with them.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 4, 2020)

chimpo1 said:



			Has anyone actually received goods from golf depot?
The prices are fab but I’m cautious. Just went to make a purchase via PayPal (for protection) and the payment would be sent to a barryadams1946@gmail account. Seems even more dodgy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've ordered a couple of items before and no problems....yet.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 4, 2020)

Gone for a Big Max Blade IP trolley.

got loads of time until I will need it though!


----------



## Siolag (Apr 4, 2020)

chimpo1 said:



			Has anyone actually received goods from golf depot? 
The prices are fab but I’m cautious. Just went to make a purchase via PayPal (for protection) and the payment would be sent to a barryadams1946@gmail account. Seems even more dodgy.
		
Click to expand...

Ordered a wedge on Monday and it arrived Wednesday. Will use them again.


----------



## peld (Apr 5, 2020)

Im sceptical about golf depot. They have a TM M6 driver for £150. You can’t even buy a second hand M2 for that.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Made a decision yesterday not to buy anything golf related during the lockdown. Going to wait till this is all over then treat myself to some new 620 CB’s and all the other essentials from my Pro Shop.
I’ll be honest though. I’m probably going to have to delete the eBay app from my phone as I can hear it calling me 24/7 😂
		
Click to expand...

do you have any updates on your resolve Danny?


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 5, 2020)

peld said:



			Im sceptical about golf depot. They have a TM M6 driver for £150. You can’t even buy a second hand M2 for that.
		
Click to expand...

I've just had a call from golf depot regarding my order. Came across as thoroughly genuine, had to make a slight change to my order that was absolutely fine.

Sounds like a smaller retailer who is trying to keep cash flowing and stock moving in some pretty tough times. It may not be perfect, but in these circumstances and these prices I'd say to cut them a bit of slack if things aren't as 'polished' service wise as you'd like


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 5, 2020)

peld said:



			Im sceptical about golf depot. They have a TM M6 driver for £150. You can’t even buy a second hand M2 for that.
		
Click to expand...

Don't buy then. 

We'll all get the goodies at great prices. 

Never been let down by Golf Depot yet.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 5, 2020)

Ordered 5 dozen Srixon Z Star and 2 gloves yesterday from golf depot. Shipment confirmation received today that it’s on it’s way. 
So far so good. 🙏


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			do you have any updates on your resolve Danny?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Nothing to see here. Move on everyone. I can categorically state that there are no new irons heading my way. I did not have a drink and buy new irons. Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Nope. Nothing to see here. Move on everyone. I can categorically state that there are no new irons heading my way. I did not have a drink and buy new irons. Nope. Not at all.
		
Click to expand...

so....what new irons have you got coming?


----------



## DaveR (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Nope. Nothing to see here. Move on everyone. I can categorically state that there are no new irons heading my way. I did not have a drink and buy new irons. Nope. Not at all.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying no you didn't buy any new irons or are you saying no you didn't have a drink?


----------



## DaveR (Apr 5, 2020)

Zig said:



			For those discussing the GolfDepot site... looking to buy the Taylor Made balls on offer... any idea what it means by tp5xxxxxxx ?? Link below. Thanks in advance!
https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/golf-balls/taylormade-tp5xxxxxxx-12-ball-pack-lockdown-special-free-post

Click to expand...

Great spot thanks! Just bought some of these as they are my ball of choice. 
Agree with the comments about GD being a small but reputable company who are just trying to keep some money coming in.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			so....what new irons have you got coming?
		
Click to expand...




DaveR said:



			Are you saying no you didn't buy any new irons or are you saying no you didn't have a drink? 

Click to expand...

Ok. I definitely had a drink. Saturdays are about 7 weeks long these days!!

It’s also true that I don’t have any *New *irons coming...

However, I may have a set of 3-PW 718CB’s fitted with Project X LZ 6.0 shaft winging their way to me currently. 😳

It should be said that if these irons last as long as all the other irons I’ve owned then I’ll still be buying a new set from the Pro when the course re-opens.


----------



## peld (Apr 5, 2020)

Well I hope you guys are right about GolfDepot. Just ordered an M6 Driver and an M6 fairway for £220 total. Seems too good to be true so I await an issue somewhere (or will happily be proved wrong!)


----------



## moogie (Apr 5, 2020)

moogie said:



			Just bought 2 wedges and a putter
That I most defenitely did not need
But...... Crazy prices on golf depot website
Couldnt help but pull the trigger
		
Click to expand...



Correction..... 

Partial refund recieved
Looks like not getting wedges....


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ordered 5 dozen Srixon Z Star and 2 gloves yesterday from golf depot. Shipment confirmation received today that it’s on it’s way. 
So far so good. 🙏
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I ordered balls n gloves on Friday evening and no confirmation yet..fingers crossed


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Made a decision yesterday not to buy anything golf related during the lockdown. Going to wait till this is all over then treat myself to some new 620 CB’s and all the other essentials from my Pro Shop.
I’ll be honest though. I’m probably going to have to delete the eBay app from my phone as I can hear it calling me 24/7 😂
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the price of the 620CBs on golf depot atm? I’m tempted to get them and I’m waiting for the irons I’ve just bought to be delivered 😂


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Did you see the price of the 620CBs on golf depot atm? I’m tempted to get them and I’m waiting for the irons I’ve just bought to be delivered 😂
		
Click to expand...

😳😳😳
You are a bad bad man Mike. You have just presented me with a huge quandary!!! I wonder if my Mrs would notice 2 sets of irons turning up?


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			😳😳😳
You are a bad bad man Mike. You have just presented me with a huge quandary!!! I wonder if my Mrs would notice 2 sets of irons turning up?
		
Click to expand...

Haha well you could always tell her you’re going to send one back and then not? I’m considering them myself too


----------



## anji71 (Apr 5, 2020)

Wish I hadn’t seen the Golf Depot sale. Just bought the M6 driver and 2 x golf shoes. I hoping the M6 is better than my G400 otherwise I’m selling it.


----------



## chellie (Apr 5, 2020)

Ordered a bike.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2020)

chellie said:



			Ordered a bike.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so vague, what bike? 😁


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 5, 2020)

peld said:



			Well I hope you guys are right about GolfDepot. Just ordered an M6 Driver and an M6 fairway for £220 total. Seems too good to be true so I await an issue somewhere (or will happily be proved wrong!)
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you give it a good clean with antibacterial.
It might be from China 🙄


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			😳😳😳
You are a bad bad man Mike. You have just presented me with a huge quandary!!! I wonder if my Mrs would notice 2 sets of irons turning up?
		
Click to expand...

Just tell it was an error in your favour , follow up with a sob story and say this is the luckiest day of your life apart from the day she said yes to being married to you .. keep a straight face and try and well up.


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Don't be so vague, what bike? 😁
		
Click to expand...

A cheap push bike. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

A box of TM TP5 balls £20  bargain. 

I lost the last doz I bought in my last round 🤭


----------



## peld (Apr 6, 2020)

peld said:



			Well I hope you guys are right about GolfDepot. Just ordered an M6 Driver and an M6 fairway for £220 total. Seems too good to be true so I await an issue somewhere (or will happily be proved wrong!)
		
Click to expand...

Well order says shipped (though no tracking number). I may be eating my hat if it all turns up tomorrow and is all correct (and genuine!)


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ordered 5 dozen Srixon Z Star and 2 gloves yesterday from golf depot. Shipment confirmation received today that it’s on it’s way.
So far so good. 🙏
		
Click to expand...




peld said:



			Well order says shipped (though no tracking number). I may be eating my hat if it all turns up tomorrow and is all correct (and genuine!)
		
Click to expand...

You two are doing better than me. No dispatch details at all. That being said. I was called twice Saturday about the order with replacements (more expensive but at no cost) agreed. So I'm gonna remain optimistic.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			You two are doing better than me. No dispatch details at all. That being said. I was called twice Saturday about the order with replacements (more expensive but at no cost) agreed. So I'm gonna remain optimistic.
		
Click to expand...

If you’ve bought from golfdepot check your spam folder, mine was there this morning. 👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			If you’ve bought from golfdepot check your spam folder, mine was there this morning. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

No joy.
But order has been updated to shipped when I sign in.

not gonna worry just yet. Paid by cc to be safe.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			No joy.
But order has been updated to shipped when I sign in.

not gonna worry just yet. Paid by cc to be safe.
		
Click to expand...

My new favourite shop to browse. Out of four orders this year I've not once had an issue.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			My new favourite shop to browse. Out of four orders this year I've not once had an issue.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I’d seen a thread where you had


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought I’d seen a thread where you had 

Click to expand...

I was told all sorts of horror stories but they've been great with me (so far)!!

👍😂


----------



## Zig (Apr 6, 2020)

Just been on to buy the titlest CBs people were discussing yesterday and they've all gone 
And did anyone else notice the pig's on for 699 and then moments later changed to 1250?

Good site to watch out for though. Wonder how often they get new stock in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I was told all sorts of horror stories but they've been great with me (so far)!!

👍😂
		
Click to expand...

It’s an aladdins cave of gear over 2 floors brilliant shop, the owner is a bit of a divvy though.


----------



## peld (Apr 6, 2020)

So I noticed today they have edited the description of the driver I bought with the addition of “regular”, despite the headline and the URL. I await tomorrow’s delivery with trepidation....
https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/taylormade-m6-driver-stiff


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2020)

peld said:



			So I noticed today they have edited the description of the driver I bought with the addition of “regular”, despite the headline and the URL. I await tomorrow’s delivery with trepidation....
https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/taylormade-m6-driver-stiff

Click to expand...

Are you certain the small print didn't say regularly originally? 

Best think is just check your order and see what it says to expect.


----------



## peld (Apr 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Are you certain the small print didn't say regularly originally?

Best think is just check your order and see what it says to expect.
		
Click to expand...

Order clearly says stiff, no mention of regular anywhere. Definitely did not say regular yesterday as read every detail knowing the reputation of the place.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2020)

peld said:



			Order clearly says stiff, no mention of regular anywhere. Definitely did not say regular yesterday as read every detail knowing the reputation of the place.
		
Click to expand...

‘hopefully you’ll be alright then....


----------



## Toad (Apr 6, 2020)

Preordered a Mevo+ today, delivery around end of May at best. 🙈

Hopefully come before the shutdown ends.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 6, 2020)

Toad said:



			Preordered a Mevo+ today, delivery around end of May at best. 🙈

Hopefully come before the shutdown ends.
		
Click to expand...

Can't hide money Mr B.

👍


----------



## Toad (Apr 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Can't hide money Mr B.

👍
		
Click to expand...

I do from the wife mate 😂😂


----------



## peld (Apr 7, 2020)

peld said:



			So I noticed today they have edited the description of the driver I bought with the addition of “regular”, despite the headline and the URL. I await tomorrow’s delivery with trepidation....
https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/taylormade-m6-driver-stiff

Click to expand...

So today they removed all references to stiff, and put the price up to 200. I have a parcel force number too but parcel hasn't moved. The plot thickens.


----------



## moogie (Apr 7, 2020)

peld said:



			So today they removed all references to stiff, and put the price up to 200. I have a parcel force number too but parcel hasn't moved. The plot thickens.
		
Click to expand...


Just chill for heavens sake 
Plenty on here have used without issue

Your purchase was probably a one off item,  price wise.... Which the next day went to a diff loft/shaft. Then that goes,  so whole new item created at different price point,  draws people in,  buy other stuff etc..... 

If you're not familiar with this company
It has unusual strategy
Items often change price 2 or 3 times per week


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 7, 2020)

M6 was at £150 for weeks before this guy began wetting his pants. 

My mate got one the day they hit the website. A great shop to keep your eye on for a bargain.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

peld said:



			So today they removed all references to stiff, and put the price up to 200. I have a parcel force number too but parcel hasn't moved. The plot thickens.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's more to do with the fact Royal Mail have changed there delivery days  than you being had off. 

I ordered a box of balls late sunday night got a tracking number yesterday and just checked it's still at the depot in seaside....expect it here tomorrow


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if Golf Depot use DHL to ship their products?
I got a text from DHL yesterday saying a parcel would be delivered today, this morning the tracking changed to "parcel not collected, please contact seller" but I have no idea who the seller is


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Does anyone know if Golf Depot use DHL to ship their products?
I got a text from DHL yesterday saying a parcel would be delivered today, this morning the tracking changed to "parcel not collected, please contact seller" but I have no idea who the seller is 

Click to expand...

I think they use Parcelforce mate. That's what they're using to send my new putter anyway.. Although I also have a package inbound using DHL, but I'm pretty certain that's something else..


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 7, 2020)

How did everyone receive a tracking number? I just go a despatched email and it says 24hr delivery so I can't track it anywhere, was it on the despatch email?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I think they use Parcelforce mate. That's what they're using to send my new putter anyway.. Although I also have a package inbound using DHL, but I'm pretty certain that's something else..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 7, 2020)

moogie said:



			Correction.....

Partial refund recieved
Looks like not getting wedges....
		
Click to expand...

What wedges did you order but not get? The prices are insanely good so I’m very tempted, although the SM8s only have lofts not grinds to choose from.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			How did everyone receive a tracking number? I just go a despatched email and it says 24hr delivery so I can't track it anywhere, was it on the despatch email?
		
Click to expand...

I got an E Mail from parcelforce with a tracking number. It was separate from the despatched E Mail that I got from Golf Depot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			How did everyone receive a tracking number? I just go a despatched email and it says 24hr delivery so I can't track it anywhere, was it on the despatch email?
		
Click to expand...

I got an email from Parcelforce saying they’d collected a Parcel from Golf Depot for me, email had tracking number on, check your junk folder.

I spoke to them saturday morning and the bloke said he’d received over 300 orders since thursday, maybe they have a backlog.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks fellas, no email yet. Spoke to him Sunday, he said he was inundated so not gonna worry for a few days


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Thanks fellas, no email yet. Spoke to him Sunday, he said he was inundated so not gonna worry for a few days 

Click to expand...

I’m not surprised. He’s selling Scottys at around half of the price everyone else is selling them at 😳😳😳


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 7, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m not surprised. He’s selling Scottys at around half of the price everyone else is selling them at 😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

And we reaped alllllll the rewards 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Looking at golf clothing. All this money I'm saving not going out calls for a new wardrobe. Have resisted the temptation to visit the Myjoys site.....for now


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 7, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m not surprised. He’s selling Scottys at around half of the price everyone else is selling them at 😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Just got the email, Parcelforce 48 hopefully get it Thurs but maybe next Tuesday. Think I can wait a few days for a shiny new half price driver


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

So what is the most extravagant one purchase to date since lockdown on here?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Just got the email, Parcelforce 48 hopefully get it Thurs but maybe next Tuesday. Think I can wait a few days for a shiny new half price driver 

Click to expand...

My package is enroute, never been so excited to get a box of golf balls 😂😂


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ben looking for an exercise bike for ages but everyone is out of stock and/or long delivery. Finally managed to get one from Decathlon. Hopefully be here in about a week.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Just got the email, Parcelforce 48 hopefully get it Thurs but maybe next Tuesday. Think I can wait a few days for a shiny new half price driver 

Click to expand...

Ditto got the email earlier 👍


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			My package is enroute, never been so excited to get a box of golf balls 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I recieved the "shipment number" email 3 days ago, with the 24 hour shipping message. It said you can log into your account to check status. I did the guest checkout so can't login (have done this a couple of times before with no dramas). So, thought I'd drop an email, having heard so much about the replies.
This came back:

YOU would get parcel force tracking



Legend! 😉🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

IainP said:



			I recieved the "shipment number" email 3 days ago, with the 24 hour shipping message. It said you can log into your account to check status. I did the guest checkout so can't login (have done this a couple of times before with no dramas). So, thought I'd drop an email, having heard so much about the replies.
This came back:

YOU would get parcel force tracking



Legend! 😉🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haha that’s one of his best replies 😁😁

what did you order?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 7, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			A risky purchase in the current climate no doubt.

But ive just bought a combo set of these












VC03 in 4-7 and VC01 in 8-PW

Heads only so also bought a set of new KBS C Taper 120's with new GP Grips attached.

Need to buy decent epoxy and ferules etc. Any recomendatins on good epoxy?

All in. ive spend circa £380, which for a brand new (and legitimate from a club pro) set of Vega's i feel is stupendous value and gives me somthing to do on lock down.

Still a gamble as ive not hit them obvously and it might be a good few montsh before i do. That said i am
		
Click to expand...

Arrived yesterday and I am so impressed with the finish. Much less brushed looking that I expected


In fact I think they are gorgeous.
also quite a forgiving looking head.

Especially the blade length and cavity.

Fitting begins as soon as the adhesive arrives. Can’t wait.


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha that’s one of his best replies 😁😁

what did you order?
		
Click to expand...

Just a box of balls and some gloves. To be honest I don't need them, just bored bargain syndrome!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Arrived yesterday and I am so impressed with the finish. Much less brushed looking that I expected
View attachment 29782

In fact I think they are gorgeous.
also quite a forgiving looking head.

Especially the blade length and cavity.

Fitting begins as soon as the adhesive arrives. Can’t wait.
		
Click to expand...

Nice  them Tuggs

Buy yourself a table vice you cant go wrong.


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So what is the most extravagant one purchase to date since lockdown on here?
		
Click to expand...

Pxg gen 3 irons for me. Very much an impulse buy. Being off has cost me a fortune


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Pxg gen 3 irons for me. Very much an impulse buy. Being off has cost me a fortune
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I've not pulled the trigger yet but the clothing options I'm looking at are getting bigger and bigger and I know its only a matter of time before I get the myjoy itch


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Arrived yesterday and I am so impressed with the finish. Much less brushed looking that I expected
View attachment 29782

In fact I think they are gorgeous.
also quite a forgiving looking head.

Especially the blade length and cavity.

Fitting begins as soon as the adhesive arrives. Can’t wait.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, and that seems a great price. Best of luck.


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fortunately I've not pulled the trigger yet but the clothing options I'm looking at are getting bigger and bigger and I know its only a matter of time before I get the myjoy itch
		
Click to expand...

Do it, you’re not spending on anything else so may as well. I’ve gone from not changing anything in the bag to changing everything apart from driver and hybrid. Even the bags changed


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			My package is enroute, never been so excited to get a box of golf balls 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

If you’re excited about your box of balls, just imagine how excited I am over my 5 BOXES of balls coming my way! 
Im gonna open the first box and just sit there and look at the balls for hours, imagine what it’ll be like to use on the course. I’m gonna whisper good things to them, play classical music and build an altar to put them on. 

This escalated quickly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			If you’re excited about your box of balls, just imagine how excited I am over my 5 BOXES of balls coming my way!
Im gonna open the first box and just sit there and look at the balls for hours, imagine what it’ll be like to use on the course. I’m gonna whisper good things to them, play classical music and build an altar to put them on.

This escalated quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Wow you scandies are serious aren’t yer😂

I don’t like to get too attached to my balls, they'll be gone in 18 holes 🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Wow you scandies are serious aren’t yer😂

I don’t like to get too attached to my balls, they'll be gone in 18 holes 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

18 holes? that the lucky ones you dont use till the 17th


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			18 holes? that the lucky ones you dont use till the 17th 

Click to expand...

I've usually nr'd by then and I'm enjoying the company, unless I'm with Cam then that's ruined by the 1st 😁


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 8, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Do it, you’re not spending on anything else so may as well. I’ve gone from not changing anything in the bag to changing everything apart from driver and hybrid. Even the bags changed
		
Click to expand...

If this carries on too long I fear for all our kit. Only 12 months old and being replaced by new shiny things


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m not surprised. He’s selling Scottys at around half of the price everyone else is selling them at 😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Checked my tracking email, my 4 doz TP5x's are out for delivery today.......woohoooo

Hope they don't say Taylormaid on them though


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Checked my tracking email, my 4 doz TP5x's are out for delivery today.......woohoooo

Hope they don't say Taylormaid on them though  

Click to expand...

Has anyone any idea how this guy can sell his gear so cheaply and still run at a profit?

I purchased a mavrik max driver which was £150 less than the nearest price

I am also looking at shoes he is selling for £49.99, nearest price I can find on them is £119.99

I just find it a bit mad he can do genuine gear at such a cheap price compared to everyone else


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Has anyone any idea how this guy can sell his gear so cheaply and still run at a profit?

I purchased a mavrik max driver which was £150 less than the nearest price

I am also looking at shoes he is selling for £49.99, nearest price I can find on them is £119.99

I just find it a bit mad he can do genuine gear at such a cheap price compared to everyone else
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming hoping that everything is cost price or very close to it just to keep some cashflow going.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I'm assuming hoping that everything is cost price or very close to it just to keep some cashflow going.
		
Click to expand...

I have never bought from this place before but I am guessing by the comments that there should be no issues with the stuff not being genuine


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			I have never bought from this place before but I am guessing by the comments that there should be no issues with the stuff not being genuine
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you later today after my parcel arrives


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			I have never bought from this place before but I am guessing by the comments that there should be no issues with the stuff not being genuine
		
Click to expand...

I‘ve been to his shop on many occassions and it all seems genuine gear, people I know have had no problem with that neither.

The only real issue is the owners customer service skills leaves a lot to be desired 😂


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Has anyone any idea how this guy can sell his gear so cheaply and still run at a profit?

I purchased a mavrik max driver which was £150 less than the nearest price

I am also looking at shoes he is selling for £49.99, nearest price I can find on them is £119.99

I just find it a bit mad he can do genuine gear at such a cheap price compared to everyone else
		
Click to expand...

Could be selling at cost or even at a small loss. He’s already bought the stock though so anything he sells helps with his immediate cash flow.

first of four deliveries has arrived for me today. At the office (of course) so the missus none the wiser.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I‘ve been to his shop on many occassions and it all seems genuine gear, people I know have had no problem with that neither.

The only real issue is the owners customer service skills leaves a lot to be desired 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I've bought from them before, don't recall any issues. I agree, legit trader just trying to keep his business afloat. His loss is our gain!


----------



## Mark1751 (Apr 8, 2020)

Do they (golf depot) have an email as I’ve looked and can’t see one?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			Do they (golf depot) have an email as I’ve looked and can’t see one?
		
Click to expand...

golfdepotusa@aol.com i think


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 8, 2020)

Just received my 5 boxes of Z-Stars and 2 FJ gloves. Ordered on Saturday. Happy customer.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Just received my order today. Ordered a Mavrik Max driver and it’s the standard mavrik that’s been delivered 

Don’t even know if I can be bothered with the hassle of returning it. I may just sell it on


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Just received my order today. Ordered a Mavrik Max driver and it’s the standard mavrik that’s been delivered 

Don’t even know if I can be bothered with the hassle of returning it. I may just sell it on
		
Click to expand...

You have a shaft you like in your old driver? Perhaps put that in the Mavrik, put the regular shaft in your old and sell the old?


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			You have a shaft you like in your old driver? Perhaps put that in the Mavrik, put the regular shaft in your old and sell the old?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it’s the completely wrong head I meant. I ordered the Mavrik Max head and it’s the standard that’s been delivered 

Regular shaft so no problem with that


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Sorry it’s the completely wrong head I meant. I ordered the Mavrik Max head and it’s the standard that’s been delivered

Regular shaft so no problem with that
		
Click to expand...

What’s the actual difference? Is it more offset? I wanted a recent crossfield test on all the forgiving drivers. It wasn’t clear between these & the norm


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			What’s the actual difference? Is it more offset? I wanted a recent crossfield test on all the forgiving drivers. It wasn’t clear between these & the norm
		
Click to expand...

Max head is bigger and has the option to adjust weight in to the heel which you don’t get with the standard


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Max head is bigger and has the option to adjust weight in to the heel which you don’t get with the standard
		
Click to expand...

Ok wasn’t sure, to make it draw based? Must resist buying anything....untested & unable to hit until .....whenever


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 8, 2020)

Is this golf depot thing for real?
Adidas bought out code chaos shoes at the beginning of this year I think and I really like them but for £130 ish I could find better value 
Now this guy has them for 50 
Is this a joke or should I buy now


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Is this golf depot thing for real?
Adidas bought out code chaos shoes at the beginning of this year I think and I really like them but for £130 ish I could find better value
Now this guy has them for 50
Is this a joke or should I buy now
		
Click to expand...

buy now by PayPal and you’re covered.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Just received my order today. Ordered a Mavrik Max driver and it’s the standard mavrik that’s been delivered

Don’t even know if I can be bothered with the hassle of returning it. I may just sell it on
		
Click to expand...

Word of warning, if you send it back make sure it’s recorded.....👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

My order from saturday has turned up today.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			My order from saturday has turned up today.
		
Click to expand...


Did you buy it on the drip?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

My Scotty ordered on Sunday night has arrived today. Not opened the box yet, but all good so far...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			My Scotty ordered on Sunday night has arrived today. Not opened the box yet, but all good so far...
		
Click to expand...

im hoping it’s a Left handed chipper 😂😂


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Word of warning, if you send it back make sure it’s recorded.....👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ye I have read the comments regarding stuff like that.

That’s why I am thinking it not really worthwhile. Have emailed to make them aware but not expecting a response as I have never had one from the other queries I sent

Could easily make £100 profit on it with it being brand new and still wrapped so may just sell


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			im hoping it’s a Left handed chipper 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It would probably be more use 👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			im hoping it’s a Left handed chipper 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

if it is I'll have it!


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

My TP5 balls have just arrived, all kosher. No spelling mistakes in Taylormade  

So just pulled the trigger on a putter. I'm not expecting a Spotty Cameroon to turn up now.


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm tempted buy a TM M6 hybrid for £50. 

Although I'd prefer an x flex rather than stiff I am sure I could make a small profit selling it on


----------



## peld (Apr 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			I'm tempted buy a TM M6 hybrid for £50.

Although I'd prefer an x flex rather than stiff I am sure I could make a small profit selling it on
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to ask where from but then realised you are a lefty!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

David has delivered a box of TM TP5 balls, the very nice man at Golf depot has added a set of Mizzys 4-pw too to the order too 🤭🤭 

I'm off to play with my balls....


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

Having managed to restrain myself after looking at Golf Depots current offerings I went off track and ordered some new hair clippers. Pretty sure this isnt going to end well and will result in it all being shaved off!


----------



## Siolag (Apr 8, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Is this golf depot thing for real?
Adidas bought out code chaos shoes at the beginning of this year I think and I really like them but for £130 ish I could find better value
Now this guy has them for 50
Is this a joke or should I buy now
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered a pair, will let you know when they come.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 8, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Just ordered a pair, will let you know when they come.
		
Click to expand...

So have I let’s see who gets them first 

Also ordered a Callaway md4 wedge the only option you could choose was the loft so hopefully I get a suitable bounce and grind


----------



## moogie (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			My order from saturday has turned up today.
		
Click to expand...


Yep
Mine too

All good.... 👍


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 8, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Pxg gen 3 irons for me. Very much an impulse buy. Being off has cost me a fortune
		
Click to expand...

 They are nice though!


----------



## moogie (Apr 8, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			What wedges did you order but not get? The prices are insanely good so I’m very tempted, although the SM8s only have lofts not grinds to choose from.
		
Click to expand...

Muzzy t20

Obviously avalanche of orders at weekend and mine must have sold out

Putter arrived today though👍


----------



## IainP (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			My order from saturday has turned up today.
		
Click to expand...

Mine from Friday hasn't even been sent out, oh well..


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Just got home and checked my order. Very happy with it. Lovely putter at a stupendous price. Quick delivery too. 

Might have another quick look on the site tonight.... 😂


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Golf depot website appears to have crashed


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Golf depot website appears to have crashed
		
Click to expand...

Lincoln Quaker must’ve just gone on and tried to spend his 15 brass sheckles and a 50 bob note.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Working again now


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Just got home and checked my order. Very happy with it. Lovely putter at a stupendous price. Quick delivery too.

Might have another quick look on the site tonight.... 😂
		
Click to expand...

2 night shifts have cost me 😲

Shoes, driver, irons, waterproof, putter, 5 boxes of tp5’s and 3 sets of irons to hopefully pay for them all once people start shopping on eBay again.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			2 night shifts have cost me 😲

Shoes, driver, irons, waterproof, putter, 5 boxes of tp5’s and 3 sets of irons to hopefully pay for them all once people start shopping on eBay again.
		
Click to expand...

I did toy with the idea of buying 4 or 5 Scottys and then selling them once the courses reopened. Then I realised that I’d have to sneak a grand out of the account. Was a short lived dream 😂


----------



## peld (Apr 8, 2020)

Pics? Which Scotty?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Newport 3. 34” shaft. A model I’ve wanted for a while. At the price they were asking it was impossible to resist.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I did toy with the idea of buying 4 or 5 Scottys and then selling them once the courses reopened. Then I realised that I’d have to sneak a grand out of the account. Was a short lived dream 😂
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately my missus has a handbag habit. So keeps quiet when I'm buying my toys.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2020)

This won't end well. Pulled the trigger on a new pair of myjoys. Couldn't resist any longer


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 8, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			They are nice though!
		
Click to expand...

They were lovely when I tried them. Was going to hold off but couldn’t stop myself. Ended up getting the irons, sm8 wedges, pxg closer 2 putter and ts2 fairway and 2 or 3 pairs of the new puma caged shoes and blacked out tour cart bag in the last few weeks. I’m a nightmare when I’m bored

When I ran out of things to get I tempted my mates into new clubs and golf stuff. 1 bought the AP1s and 818 hybrid off golf depot for £249 total. Incredible value. They came today and he’s so happy with them. Another one got a p790 driving iron for 99 and another got some Adidas shoes for 25. All from golf depot.


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been so strong since the "lockdown" but I did succumb to the mother of all bags a few days back, a lot more than I'd usually pay for a piece of old tat at £70 delivered.  
I'd already bought the matching shoe bag and had been watching it for weeks hoping to get the price down but had to settle for a measly £5 off in the end.

How long does a delivery take these days damn it!


----------



## ADB (Apr 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've been so strong since the "lockdown" but I did succumb to the mother of all bags a few days back, a lot more than I'd usually pay for a piece of old tat at £70 delivered. 
I'd already bought the matching shoe bag and had been watching it for weeks hoping to get the price down but had to settle for a measly £5 off in the end.

How long does a delivery take these days damn it!
		
Click to expand...

This post is useless without pictures.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



View attachment 29808
View attachment 29809

Newport 3. 34” shaft. A model I’ve wanted for a while. At the price they were asking it was impossible to resist.
		
Click to expand...

I hate you all I've just pulled the trigger on one as well


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This won't end well. Pulled the trigger on a new pair of myjoys. Couldn't resist any longer
		
Click to expand...

What colour H?

Ive always fancied a pair of bespoke ones but Im reluctant to part with cash without seeing them on my feet, which is impossible to do I know...


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What colour H?

Ive always fancied a pair of bespoke ones but Im reluctant to part with cash without seeing them on my feet, which is impossible to do I know...
		
Click to expand...

virtual reality golf shoe buying, certainly gonna be a niche market


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I hate you all I've just pulled the trigger on one as well 

Click to expand...

At those prices, you’ll make money by selling it if you don’t like it 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What colour H?

Ive always fancied a pair of bespoke ones but Im reluctant to part with cash without seeing them on my feet, which is impossible to do I know...
		
Click to expand...

Black patent toe, white body and lime green patent side and back panels


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2020)

ADB said:



			This post is useless without pictures.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get some up when it finally gets here, but be warned it won't be to everyone's taste!


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 8, 2020)

Lockdown is getting to me.

a Seamus Golf headcover, and a drawstring bag from them too


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2020)

Just ordered a one metre square practice mat... got the pop up net in the loft, that's coming out tomorrow.    Haven't touched a club since 14th March.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Black patent toe, white body and lime green patent side and back panels
		
Click to expand...

Nice I might get the same, make sure you post a pic when they land 👍


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2020)

I've often messed about with my-joys... I think I'll treat myself


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mate ordered a Mizuno Driver on saturday from Golf Depot, had an email today to say it’s been despatched and tonight he’s been refunded!! He’s not happy or sure what’s going on.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 8, 2020)

5 ltrs of wood treatment - used. Job done
Groove sharpener....yes I know it's been debated on here. I've read the pros sharpen theirs after every round. - Doing this tomorrow
Door seal for Multi fuel burner - used job done.

Do not need any golf stuff.

Anyone tried B&Q or Wicks? There is a queue to get on the websites !!!!!! AND you cannot buy anything that is not essential. I need paint.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate ordered a Mizuno Driver on saturday from Golf Depot, had an email today to say it’s been despatched and tonight he’s been refunded!! He’s not happy or sure what’s going on.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

He called me re the driver and said that they were all out of the 10.5 loft at These prices I’m not surprised.
I just got a mate at work to open mine. All there. I’m one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			He called me re the driver and said that they were all out of the 10.5 loft at These prices I’m not surprised.
I just got a mate at work to open mine. All there. I’m one of the lucky ones.
		
Click to expand...

He’s had no call, just the despatch email then the refund.
I’ve asked him if it was a Golf Depot email or Parcelforce, but he’s not answered yet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate ordered a Mizuno Driver on saturday from Golf Depot, had an email today to say it’s been despatched and tonight he’s been refunded!! He’s not happy or sure what’s going on.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That’s unfortunate. Theyve probably took a battering and website isn’t a live stock so when it’s come to sort his order he’s sold out.  Or hopefully they’ve messed up and refunded his order and send him the goods....


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 9, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			So have I let’s see who gets them first

Also ordered a Callaway md4 wedge the only option you could choose was the loft so hopefully I get a suitable bounce and grind
		
Click to expand...

Was going to give him a call tomorrow to see what the deal is regarding the bounce and grind for the wedges. I’ve reconciled myself to buying a set of SM8 a if I can specify the bounce and grind as well as the loft.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 9, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Was going to give him a call tomorrow to see what the deal is regarding the bounce and grind for the wedges. I’ve reconciled myself to buying a set of SM8 a if I can specify the bounce and grind as well as the loft.
		
Click to expand...

At those prices I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s only a couple left 

Not very often you’ll get deals this good prior to the season 

I’ve now got to try to avoid spending a few hundred more or I’ll get in trouble


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That’s unfortunate. Theyve probably took a battering and website isn’t a live stock so when it’s come to sort his order he’s sold out.  Or hopefully they’ve messed up and refunded his order and send him the goods....
		
Click to expand...

The email was from Parcelforce (who I thought only emailed once they have collected) and the money is back in his account so he’s going to see what the tracking number says!


----------



## peld (Apr 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The email was from Parcelforce (who I thought only emailed once they have collected) and the money is back in his account so he’s going to see what the tracking number says!
		
Click to expand...

I think the shop can generate the email when parcel is ready for pick up , so they probably just sent that prematurely.
In other new my parcel should be delivered today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2020)

peld said:



			I think the shop can generate the email when parcel is ready for pick up , so they probably just sent that prematurely.
In other new my parcel should be delivered today. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the shop can’t generate tracking No’s for Parcelforce?


----------



## peld (Apr 9, 2020)

Probably not, but there must be a way to start the process. You usually get an email with a number before the parcel has even been picked up so they must have requested that before the parcel was even packed


----------



## peld (Apr 9, 2020)

So I suppose its time to eat my hat. Postie just delivered my M6 driver and M6 fairway costing £220 total. Been over them and they are genuine, which has blown me away!
Couldn't upload photos directly but have uploaded some here:
Imgur photos

Edit I should add it wasn’t perfect as they didn’t include the driver wrench (and the tees I ordered were wrong but really didn’t care about that!)


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Shoes turned up today, thought they were black but they're a really dark green lol. Not really fussed as they're lovely shoes, specially for £25 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Shoes turned up today, thought they were black but they're a really dark green lol. Not really fussed as they're lovely shoes, specially for £25 👍
		
Click to expand...

The Adidas ones? 

They were out of my size. So they've sent me an alternative pair. Hoping it's the right ones. Won't know til. I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			The Adidas ones?

They were out of my size. So they've sent me an alternative pair. Hoping it's the right ones. Won't know til. I get to work tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the Bounce 2.0, lovely shoe mind.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 9, 2020)

The golf depot has given me an itch for some t200 irons 
resisting well


----------



## peld (Apr 9, 2020)

Can anyone get the golfdepot website to work?


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 9, 2020)

peld said:



			Can anyone get the golfdepot website to work?
		
Click to expand...

Nope 
Barely worked yesterday either


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 9, 2020)

peld said:



			Can anyone get the golfdepot website to work?
		
Click to expand...

It works for a bit then just crashes on me again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Shoes turned up today, thought they were black but they're a really dark green lol. Not really fussed as they're lovely shoes, specially for £25 👍
		
Click to expand...

So it is a bit of a lucky dip then? You can tell we must be a bit stir crazy. Normally people would be full of hell at receiving dark green shoes instead of black (they are just not the same are they?) but at the moment, ah what the hell


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So it is a bit of a lucky dip then? You can tell we must be a bit stir crazy. Normally people would be full of hell at receiving dark green shoes instead of black (they are just not the same are they?) but at the moment, ah what the hell 

Click to expand...

He can use them in the forest on his bike, camo shoes.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So it is a bit of a lucky dip then? You can tell we must be a bit stir crazy. Normally people would be full of hell at receiving dark green shoes instead of black (they are just not the same are they?) but at the moment, ah what the hell 

Click to expand...

I honestly can't remember what the description on the website was and I can't even check because it's down, the invoice just says Adidas Bounce 2.0 shoes.

Oh and thanks to whoever mentioned the Adidas 25% off post, ordered some new shorts for £22.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I honestly can't remember what the description on the website was and I can't even check because it's down, the invoice just says Adidas Bounce 2.0 shoes.

Oh and thanks to whoever mentioned the Adidas 25% off post, ordered some new shorts for £22.
		
Click to expand...

Nike have 30% off sale items too 

Another pair of Nike air 1g enroute for £50 lol


----------



## Lump (Apr 9, 2020)

You lot are like those muppets that went out and bought hundreds of rolls of bog roll. 
Most look to have ordered for FOMO. Crazy.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 9, 2020)

A second Sky remote.  No arguments now as to who has control of the remote.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			A second Sky remote.  No arguments now as to who has control of the remote.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure and take the batteries out of "her one".

👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2020)

Lump said:



			You lot are like those muppets that went out and bought hundreds of rolls of bog roll.
Most look to have ordered for FOMO. Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

A bargains a bargain mate, I’ll have lost my 12 balls long before people run out of bog roll 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Lump said:



			You lot are like those muppets that went out and bought hundreds of rolls of bog roll.
Most look to have ordered for FOMO. Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

I've only bought what I needed, crazy not to buy at such low prices fomo (whatever that means) or not 😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lump said:



			You lot are like those muppets that went out and bought hundreds of rolls of bog roll.
Most look to have ordered for FOMO. Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno. 

I mean if bog roll was being sold for 5p I'd probably get it. I've just done my seasons shop in one go at a massive discount.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A bargains a bargain mate, I’ll have lost my 12 balls long before people run out of bog roll 😂
		
Click to expand...


come on be honest youve already lost half of them in the back garden havent you


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2020)

FOMO - Fear of missing out is described as "a pervasive apprehension that others might be having rewarding experiences from which one is absent". This social anxiety is characterized by "a desire to stay continually connected with what others are doing".


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 9, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck with the website or contacting them?
I’m starting to worry about the size I ordered and want to either change the order or order a size up as well


----------



## Siolag (Apr 9, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Has anyone had any luck with the website or contacting them?
I’m starting to worry about the size I ordered and want to either change the order or order a size up as well
		
Click to expand...

No, the website works for a few seconds but as soon as you try and navigate it crashes. 

I’ve tried phoning a few times as well and nothing. Not received a confirmation email about the shoes I ordered. Have emailed but can imagine it’ll be into next week before I hear.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 9, 2020)

Siolag said:



			No, the website works for a few seconds but as soon as you try and navigate it crashes.

I’ve tried phoning a few times as well and nothing. Not received a confirmation email about the shoes I ordered. Have emailed but can imagine it’ll be into next week before I hear.
		
Click to expand...

I emailed to ask if I could change my order or order a different size as well and all I got back was 
Sure down 
Try later


----------



## Siolag (Apr 9, 2020)

A waiting game! 

I can only imagine the amount of traffic his site has had recently, it'll be crazy! 

The wedge I ordered came very quickly, so I am not worried.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			come on be honest youve already lost half of them in the back garden havent you 

Click to expand...

No my tart has banned me hittin balls in the garden After I sent one about 120yards across the gardens and heard a big smash about 3yrs ago 😆


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			No my tart has banned me hittin balls in the garden After I sent one about 120yards across the gardens and heard a big smash about 3yrs ago 😆
		
Click to expand...


haha brilliant


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Make sure and take the batteries out of "her one".

👍
		
Click to expand...

Designed to auto shut-down whenever she tries to watch the Kardashians!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've been so strong since the "lockdown" but I did succumb to the mother of all bags a few days back, a lot more than I'd usually pay for a piece of old tat at £70 delivered. 
I'd already bought the matching shoe bag and had been watching it for weeks hoping to get the price down but had to settle for a measly £5 off in the end.

How long does a delivery take these days damn it!
		
Click to expand...

Then you have to quarantine it for two weeks !


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 9, 2020)

Just managed to get all the way through golf depot website to buy a size up of the same shoes in case the others are too small 
Got to PayPal and confirmed payment then it tried going back to the website and their website crashed on me 
Now I’ve got an email from PayPal confirming transaction but no email from golf depot ( I assume the email from them is automated)


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 9, 2020)

I managed to put an order in today for a pair of footjoys on Golf Depot. Confirmation from PayPal, nothing from GD. Not concerned, I’m sure he’s a busy man. Not like I’ll be playing much golf for the next few weeks anyway.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 9, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			I managed to put an order in today for a pair of footjoys on Golf Depot. Confirmation from PayPal, nothing from GD. Not concerned, I’m sure he’s a busy man. Not like I’ll be playing much golf for the next few weeks anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not too concerned I just want to know if the order has been accepted when I ordered a couple of bits yesterday I got a confirmation email instantly


----------



## Dando (Apr 9, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			No my tart has banned me hittin balls in the garden After I sent one about 120yards across the gardens and heard a big smash about 3yrs ago 😆
		
Click to expand...

Serves you right for hitting driver!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			Serves you right for hitting driver!
		
Click to expand...

If it was a driver I'd have topped it and kept it in the garden 😂😂 Defo a PW 👍


----------



## peld (Apr 10, 2020)

Got the golf depot website to work last night and ordered a Sunderland Vancouver jacket, Adidas polo and the Adidas CodeChaos shoes. Let’s see how these go.


----------



## anji71 (Apr 10, 2020)

So my Golf depot delivery arrived yesterday. The TM6 driver and Adidas 360 Tour shoes are spot on, but the footjoy boots were the wrong ones.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2020)

The golf depot website is awful.  Constantly down.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 10, 2020)

I ordered some white/green adidas codechaos shoes from golf depot on Wednesday, only received an email from PayPal confirming transaction. The chap phoned yesterday to say he didn’t have any left in my size in the colour I’d ordered, but would send me a pair in another colour, which were actually more expensive, no extra charge. He was posting them yesterday.

Sounds like a nice chap, I’m sure he’s just busy and that his website isn’t built for every golfer to be off work looking to buy something!


----------



## peld (Apr 10, 2020)

timd77 said:



			I ordered some white/green adidas codechaos shoes from golf depot on Wednesday, only received an email from PayPal confirming transaction. The chap phoned yesterday to say he didn’t have any left in my size in the colour I’d ordered, but would send me a pair in another colour, which were actually more expensive, no extra charge. He was posting them yesterday.

Sounds like a nice chap, I’m sure he’s just busy and that his website isn’t built for every golfer to be off work looking to buy something!
		
Click to expand...

Which size as I ordered the same last night?


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 10, 2020)

peld said:



			Which size as I ordered the same last night?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve ordered 11’s and 12’s as in my Adidas trainers I’m a snug 11 but in their cricket spikes I’m a comfortable 12 and I guessed I could sell the ones that don’t fit as well on eBay for a tiny profit


----------



## timd77 (Apr 10, 2020)

peld said:



			Which size as I ordered the same last night?
		
Click to expand...

10.5...

He still had them in black or grey as of yesterday...


----------



## peld (Apr 10, 2020)

I ordered 12s. Adidas are quite snug for me.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 10, 2020)

Cancelled the Seamus Golf order, as came across this little place in Scotland. Some lovely little pieces!

some headcovers purchased

https://blkdouglasgolf.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Siolag (Apr 10, 2020)

Pressure putt trainer and mat. 

The “deluxe” Slazenger one we had bought previously is terrible, so decided to spend a bit of cash on a better one. Didn’t bother with the mirror for now but may get one in future.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 10, 2020)

timd77 said:



			I ordered some white/green adidas codechaos shoes from golf depot on Wednesday, only received an email from PayPal confirming transaction. The chap phoned yesterday to say he didn’t have any left in my size in the colour I’d ordered, but would send me a pair in another colour, which were actually more expensive, no extra charge. He was posting them yesterday.

Sounds like a nice chap, I’m sure he’s just busy and that his website isn’t built for every golfer to be off work looking to buy something!
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t had any sort of dispatch email and the sizes I ordered of the same shoe have disappeared now
Hopefully I get the same option as I quite like the grey/ black ones


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 11, 2020)

Not sure why I was ever optimistic about this 
Just had a refund. 
No offer of different colour or different shoe
And the wedge I ordered still looks like it is in stock
Joke of a company


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Not sure why I was ever optimistic about this
Just had a refund.
No offer of different colour or different shoe
And the wedge I ordered still looks like it is in stock
Joke of a company
		
Click to expand...

Their customer service has long been discussed on here. Let's be honest you only tried to by the stuff coz of the price, if it had arrived without communication, i'm sure you POV would have been different.
Looks to me that they've increased prices about 10% now, still much lower than elsewhere though. So could still grab a bargain, just less than you may of hoped for.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 11, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Their customer service has long been discussed on here. Let's be honest you only tried to by the stuff coz of the price, if it had arrived without communication, i'm sure you POV would have been different.
Looks to me that they've increased prices about 10% now, still much lower than elsewhere though. So could still grab a bargain, just less than you may of hoped for.
		
Click to expand...

I would never have risked it if their prices weren’t so cheap no...

But that’s beside the point as a business in this age you have online sales and you make good on them otherwise what’s the point being in business


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Not sure why I was ever optimistic about this
Just had a refund.
No offer of different colour or different shoe
And the wedge I ordered still looks like it is in stock
Joke of a company
		
Click to expand...

You've been unfortunate on this occasion.

Positive is you got your refund with no issues.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You've been unfortunate on this occasion.

Positive is you got your refund with no issues.
		
Click to expand...

You know the company in question is dodgy as when you feel relieved that they’ve given you your money back for something they haven’t sent


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

I was thinking similar the other day, how  a great price is a leveller. The golfdepot website is one of the worst, often details missing,  for shoes you can't search for size, demo clubs with new club photos etc., plus the online service is well known to have challenges. But a price drop and a load of us (me included) are overlooking this.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			I was thinking similar the other day, how  a great price is a leveller. The golfdepot website is one of the worst, often details missing,  for shoes you can't search for size, demo clubs with new club photos etc., plus the online service is well known to have challenges. But a price drop and a load of us (me included) are overlooking this.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as we have the protection of PayPal I wasn’t going to miss out on a pair of shoes I wanted but couldn’t afford at roughly 60% off or a wedge that I really needed at half the price I could get it anywhere else 
Even if the guy has the reputation he does


----------



## moogie (Apr 11, 2020)

Had 2 wedges in basket
Site kept crashing,  was unable to complete transaction

Website fine again now,   but both wedges are now £20 more expensive 
1 was 49.99......now 69.99
Other was 69.99..... 89.99

Lots of other prices have rocketed 
My mate was trying to buy M6 irons at 249,  they're now 349.....!!


----------



## Depreston (Apr 11, 2020)

Think I’m going to try and get a more reputable seller to price match before pulling the trigger


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 11, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Think I’m going to try and get a more reputable seller to price match before pulling the trigger
		
Click to expand...

If you look further up a few have tried that but as golf depot aren’t I think it was an authorised or maybe a licensed seller no one will price match them


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 11, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Think I’m going to try and get a more reputable seller to price match before pulling the trigger
		
Click to expand...

More reputable?

Rather slanderous and sweeping statement!


----------



## moogie (Apr 11, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Think I’m going to try and get a more reputable seller to price match before pulling the trigger
		
Click to expand...


Good luck with that.....


----------



## Depreston (Apr 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			More reputable?

Rather slanderous and sweeping statement!
		
Click to expand...

See you in court mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2020)

I must admit, we all know what we're getting service wise with golf depot before we order. 

Getting exactly what you've ordered is as good as a hole in one 😁😁


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I must admit, we all know what we're getting service wise with golf depot before we order.

Getting exactly what you've ordered is as good as a hole in one 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t be happier bud. Ordered one item. Received in 3 days. Exactly what was ordered. Communication was good. Recommended it several others (as you know).


----------



## adasko (Apr 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I must admit, we all know what we're getting service wise with golf depot before we order.

Getting exactly what you've ordered is as good as a hole in one 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Last Sunday ordered 2 boxes of tp5 and box of chromesoft balls for 55 pounds, was a bit sceptic if they will be genuine, received them 2 days later. Couldn't be happier with the service and the price. Ordered another 2 boxes of tp5 for 45 pounds and taylormade m5 3 wood for 70 pounds yesterday, got email today confirming shipment for the balls, now just waiting for the confirmation of 3 wood.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 11, 2020)

Bought a Garmin G80 I called customer service to make sure they had stock, guy told me they had sold 200 in the last few weeks.
He said due to bank holiday I won't get it till Wednesday, so placed order and the web site said should be delivered Tuesday.
So wait and see, I went for the Garmin as it doubles up as a GPS  the present one I have is playing up.
Looked at reviews seems to be accurate with shorter irons and a difference of about 5/7 yards short with 7 iron upwards although the driver seems fairly accurate. The reviews were consistent.
I was looking at people testing it against skytrac and trackman.
Anyone got one who can give their opinion would be welcome.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2020)

Where’s all the posts gone?? Has someone been naughty?


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 11, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Bought a Garmin G80 I called customer service to make sure they had stock, guy told me they had sold 200 in the last few weeks.
He said due to bank holiday I won't get it till Wednesday, so placed order and the web site said should be delivered Tuesday.
So wait and see, I went for the Garmin as it doubles up as a GPS  the present one I have is playing up.
Looked at reviews seems to be accurate with shorter irons and a difference of about 5/7 yards short with 7 iron upwards although the driver seems fairly accurate. The reviews were consistent.
I was looking at people testing it against skytrac and trackman.
Anyone got one who can give their opinion would be welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you buy the G80 from and how much was it?


----------



## Siolag (Apr 11, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Seeing as we have the protection of PayPal I wasn’t going to miss out on a pair of shoes I wanted but couldn’t afford at roughly 60% off or a wedge that I really needed at half the price I could get it anywhere else
Even if the guy has the reputation he does
		
Click to expand...

PayPal was the big thing for me. I had planned to get the adidas shoes anyway, but I was waiting for a decent discount code from the Adidas website. I’ll use the site again.


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

adasko said:



			Last Sunday ordered 2 boxes of tp5 and box of chromesoft balls for 55 pounds, was a bit sceptic if they will be genuine, received them 2 days later. Couldn't be happier with the service and the price. Ordered another 2 boxes of tp5 for 45 pounds and taylormade m5 3 wood for 70 pounds yesterday, got email today confirming shipment for the balls, now just waiting for the confirmation of 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

But there's the thing, I've ordered in the past with no issues. However this time I ordered on the Friday before your Sunday but still nothing has been shipped. Some TP5 & gloves.
It's the random inconsistency.


----------



## adasko (Apr 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			But there's the thing, I've ordered in the past with no issues. However this time I ordered on the Friday before your Sunday but still nothing has been shipped. Some TP5 & gloves.
It's the random inconsistency.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you saying, the way I'm looking at this bargains, if I get it I get if not I get my refund from Paypal. If I paid full price I would probably get annoyed but paying half a price I understand its a bit of a lottery with getting goods.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 11, 2020)

adasko said:



			I get what you saying, the way I'm looking at this bargains, if I get it I get if not I get my refund from Paypal. If I paid full price I would probably get annoyed but paying half a price I understand its a bit of a lottery with getting goods.
		
Click to expand...

But it’s not like he’s even that cheap 

Now that he’s had some cash come in he’s put the prices back up again to only slightly cheaper in most cases than other golf discount shops


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 11, 2020)

Todays expenditure mainly consisted of some Oakley Half Jackets with the Prizm Golf lenses.  £81 from Oakley, about as cheap as I've seen anywhere so pulled the trigger


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			But it’s not like he’s even that cheap

Now that he’s had some cash come in he’s put the prices back up again to only slightly cheaper in most cases than other golf discount shops
		
Click to expand...

really?

This seasons drivers at 60% retail.
I’ve had 3 sets of Mavrik irons for almost the cost of one set rrp.

He blatantly had a cash flow issue. Sorted it with cut price sales, but is still cheaper than most online retailers. this post imo smacks of frustration at being one of the few that missed out.


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 11, 2020)

He/she has bitched the whole way thru the process. If you want first class service, go to clubhouse or snaiton or any of the others. 

It like they want a Rolex from a flee market for a tenner with same day (free) delivery

😆


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2020)

Slightly off topic. 
@davemc1 do I recall you bought an aquaflex bag? 

Any good mate?


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Good solid bag mate. 

Straps can get a bit squeaky and twist about a bit


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 12, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			He/she has bitched the whole way thru the process. If you want first class service, go to clubhouse or snaiton or any of the others.

It like they want a Rolex from a flee market for a tenner with same day (free) delivery

😆
		
Click to expand...

Yeh what a bitch eh 

Expecting things that are advertised at a price from a retailer to be delivered at said price 

What a tosser I must be


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 12, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			Yeh what a bitch eh

*Expecting* things that are advertised at a price from a retailer to be delivered at said price

What a tosser I must be
		
Click to expand...

Well that right there is where you went wrong. 

We all hoped


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Todays expenditure mainly consisted of some Oakley Half Jackets with the Prizm Golf lenses.  £81 from Oakley, about as cheap as I've seen anywhere so pulled the trigger 

Click to expand...

I bought some of these about 3 / 4 years ago. Absolutely brilliant glasses. Lenses are easy to change as well so if you want to use them on holiday with darker lenses then pick the ones you like and go for it. Plenty of YouTube videos showing you how to change them.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought some of these about 3 / 4 years ago. Absolutely brilliant glasses. Lenses are easy to change as well so if you want to use them on holiday with darker lenses then pick the ones you like and go for it. Plenty of YouTube videos showing you how to change them.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, thanks! Bought them as still hoping to play golf on holiday in Spain in July. I have to cling on to some hope


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 12, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Where did you buy the G80 from and how much was it?
		
Click to expand...

Affordable Golf £389 free postage.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought some of these about 3 / 4 years ago. Absolutely brilliant glasses. Lenses are easy to change as well so if you want to use them on holiday with darker lenses then pick the ones you like and go for it. Plenty of YouTube videos showing you how to change them.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know how to identify the lenses you do have ? Bought the glasses several years ago .. possibly 10! One pair has a brown polarised lense and the other pair has a gold lense in which isn’t polarised.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Bought a Garmin G80 I called customer service to make sure they had stock, guy told me they had sold 200 in the last few weeks.
He said due to bank holiday I won't get it till Wednesday, so placed order and the web site said should be delivered Tuesday.
So wait and see, I went for the Garmin as it doubles up as a GPS  the present one I have is playing up.
Looked at reviews seems to be accurate with shorter irons and a difference of about 5/7 yards short with 7 iron upwards although the driver seems fairly accurate. The reviews were consistent.
I was looking at people testing it against skytrac and trackman.
Anyone got one who can give their opinion would be welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I have one. The gps is like any modern gps.

The radar gives accurate club head speed and ball speed, but the carry and distance reads short by about 7 or 8 yards. I have checked it against a flightscope.

It is ok for practice for me as I am mainly interested in swing speed. If I knock 6 mph off my swing, it is easy to convince myself I am hitting it lovely, but it wouldn't get me playing well!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Skipping rope ... then it’s an attempt at 30mins a day 🙁


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Skipping rope ... then it’s an attempt at 30mins a day 🙁
		
Click to expand...

Bloody good idea!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Bloody good idea!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll get my will written up first


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have one. The gps is like any modern gps.

The radar gives accurate club head speed and ball speed, but the carry and distance reads short by about 7 or 8 yards. I have checked it against a flightscope.

It is ok for practice for me as I am mainly interested in swing speed. If I knock 6 mph off my swing, it is easy to convince myself I am hitting it lovely, but it wouldn't get me playing well!
		
Click to expand...

Your more or less confirming what the reviews said.
I got it for the net in the garden just to add a bit of interest and work on swing speed.
I hit my 7 iron 155  and if I try hitting it any further oops!  So I'd expect about round about 150 
Thanks for the reply 👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Your more or less confirming what the reviews said.
I got it for the net in the garden just to add a bit of interest and work on swing speed.
I hit my 7 iron 155  and if I try hitting it any further oops!  So I'd expect about round about 150
Thanks for the reply 👍
		
Click to expand...

So if that’s your 7 iron distance what is the swing speed?? And what is your driver, does it follow the expected ?


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			So if that’s your 7 iron distance what is the swing speed?? And what is your driver, does it follow the expected ?
		
Click to expand...

To be quite honest swing speed is something I've never bothered about.
I've only ever been on skytrac once and only looked at carry.
I only had a five wood which I managed  180 best I'd say at a best I hit driver 210/220
If had a 6 year break from golf and just stared back was playing off 11 when I packed it in
To be honest have struggled bid time ain't getting any younger either.
Once I get the Garmin up and running I have plenty to work on😬


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			To be quite honest swing speed is something I've never bothered about.
I've only ever been on skytrac once and only looked at carry.
I only had a five wood which I managed  180 best I'd say at a best I hit driver 210/220
If had a 6 year break from golf and just stared back was playing off 11 when I packed it in
To be honest have struggled bid time ain't getting any younger either.
Once I get the Garmin up and running I have plenty to work on😬
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, be interesting to se what results you get from the G80. I only work on carry as well 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Do you know how to identify the lenses you do have ? Bought the glasses several years ago .. possibly 10! One pair has a brown polarised lense and the other pair has a gold lense in which isn’t polarised.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.oakley.com/en-gb/search...En06dYpLooJiA-eXzcwaAth6EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.oakley.com/en-gb/product/W0OO9144R

https://www.revantoptics.com/replacement-lenses-oakley-half-jacket

You should be able to trace the lenses via these sites. I included the last site as they offer Oakley equivalent lenses and they may have some which Oakley have discontinued.


----------



## moogie (Apr 12, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Todays expenditure mainly consisted of some Oakley Half Jackets with the Prizm Golf lenses.  £81 from Oakley, about as cheap as I've seen anywhere so pulled the trigger 

Click to expand...


I've just bought some more Oakley glasses too
Got lucky on ebay,  at auction
From a pga Pro,  sure it was ferndown gc

Oakley flak 2.0 xl with prizm lenses
£44.03.....happy days👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Been through my Oakley collection... bit embarrassing have quite a few pairs! All okay frames but the lenses seem quite light apart from the gascans which are dark grey polarised. 
I did not realise you could change the lenses in the razrwire which will make a difference as the current ones are gold mirrors.
Looks like new sunglasses won’t be required for years!!


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 13, 2020)

A putting lesson via the skillet app yesterday, already had the analysis, feedback and drills returned so purchased a new putting mirror to work on during the lock down.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 13, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			A putting lesson via the skillet app yesterday, already had the analysis, feedback and drills returned so purchased a new putting mirror to work on during the lock down.
		
Click to expand...

 How did a putting lesson work out remotely?

 GBC


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2020)

I was bored so I ordered an upgrade for my MTB forks.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Skipping rope ... then it’s an attempt at 30mins a day 🙁
		
Click to expand...

Nope......sharnt comment.


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 13, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			How did a putting lesson work out remotely?

GBC
		
Click to expand...

I had a couple videos I have taken out on the course a few weeks ago, so I just uploaded the videos via the app and selected a coach I wanted to use. They reviewed the videos and send me back a video detailing the analysis and then a second video giving me some drills to work on.

Great value at £7.61 when it's converted from Australian dollars. And now gives me something to work on during the lock down.


----------



## peld (Apr 13, 2020)

3 polos from golfbase yesterday.

My golfdepot order (Adidas codechaos shoes and Sunderland Vancouver jacket) shows as complete too, fingers crossed it’s correct and dispatched correctly.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 13, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			I had a couple videos I have taken out on the course a few weeks ago, so I just uploaded the videos via the app and selected a coach I wanted to use. They reviewed the videos and send me back a video detailing the analysis and then a second video giving me some drills to work on.

Great value at £7.61 when it's converted from Australian dollars. And now gives me something to work on during the lock down.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it could be worth a try, can you put up a link ? App details ?

Thanks

GBC


----------



## Jensen (Apr 13, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			I had a couple videos I have taken out on the course a few weeks ago, so I just uploaded the videos via the app and selected a coach I wanted to use. They reviewed the videos and send me back a video detailing the analysis and then a second video giving me some drills to work on.

Great value at £7.61 when it's converted from Australian dollars. And now gives me something to work on during the lock down.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, which Coach did you use?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 13, 2020)

A cheap golf net, mat and 24 foam balls. I fully expect them to be awful but I am crying out for golf.


----------



## IainP (Apr 13, 2020)

A long sleeved shirt, prepping for Autumn & Winter 😕


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 13, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Sounds like it could be worth a try, can you put up a link ? App details ?

Thanks

GBC
		
Click to expand...

Here's the website for the app https://skillest.com/, links on the site to download depending on your operating system.


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 13, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Out of curiosity, which Coach did you use?
		
Click to expand...

For my putting review I used a chap called Danny Bird in Australia. Had a look at his Instagram stuff and he seemes to know his stuff and explained things well. Which in when receiving the lesson back was also the case. 

For full swing I've used a guy called Steve Lipovas also based in Australia. He's been really good too, and have improved my swing over the last 18 months more than when I was getting face to face lessons here. 

I'll say that I picked both based on the cost because they were cheap and when I first started using it I was unsure if it would be for me, but it's is great. There is a wide range of coaches on there, many that coach top pros to many unknowns, you just need to try find the one your happy with for the cost. I did try someone else for £15 and didn't get the same experience as I have with the other two, but for the cost I was happy to risk it.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 13, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Here's the website for the app https://skillest.com/, links on the site to download depending on your operating system.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, will give that a go.

 GBC


----------



## peld (Apr 13, 2020)

peld said:



			My golfdepot order (Adidas codechaos shoes and Sunderland Vancouver jacket) shows as complete too, fingers crossed it’s correct and dispatched correctly.
		
Click to expand...

So soon after posting the guy called to say he doesn’t have the white shoes, so chose grey instead (more expensive).
Then soon after he calls to say he doesn’t have the jacket I ordered but can swap for another more expensive one (think it might be the Quebec jacket having order the Vancouver)!

So not what I ordered but may end up with something better....!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2020)

peld said:



			So soon after posting the guy called to say he doesn’t have the white shoes, so chose grey instead (more expensive).
Then soon after he calls to say he doesn’t have the jacket I ordered but can swap for another more expensive one (think it might be the Quebec jacket having order the Vancouver)!

So not what I ordered but may end up with something better....!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant customer service,no?


----------



## stevench (Apr 13, 2020)

Stocked up on 8 dozen Callaway ERC soft balls.
Managed to get them cheap from Amazon at £10.99 a dozen.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

stevench said:



			Stocked up on 8 dozen Callaway ERC soft balls.
Managed to get them cheap from Amazon at £10.99 a dozen.

You got a link?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stevench (Apr 13, 2020)

It's their main listing although they've shot back up to £32 now: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07MRR9HPW
I only knew about it due to someone posting them on hotukdeals


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 13, 2020)

peld said:



			So soon after posting the guy called to say he doesn’t have the white shoes, so chose grey instead (more expensive).
Then soon after he calls to say he doesn’t have the jacket I ordered but can swap for another more expensive one (think it might be the Quebec jacket having order the Vancouver)!

So not what I ordered but may end up with something better....!
		
Click to expand...

when did you order?


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

stevench said:



			It's their main listing although they've shot back up to £32 now: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07MRR9HPW
I only knew about it due to someone posting them on hotukdeals
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting this. I'd forgot about HDUK. Just found site and bought a load of stuff.

Many THanks !!!!


----------



## peld (Apr 13, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			when did you order?
		
Click to expand...

10 April


----------



## karlcole (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone had any more deliveries or emails from gf depot? They've gone worryingly quiet on me this last week. I've made 4 separate orders and had email confirmations but nothing else.


----------



## adasko (Apr 14, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Anyone had any more deliveries or emails from gf depot? They've gone worryingly quiet on me this last week. I've made 4 separate orders and had email confirmations but nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think parcel force was working over long weekend. 2 orders that i've place last week showing as completed on golf depot website, you have to be patient


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 14, 2020)

My order arrived today - all as expected so credit where credit is due.  I ordered the Taylormade Mullen putter along with some balls, glove and tees.  Tempted to order the Chaska to see which putter feels the best - can then sell on the one I don't choose...


----------



## Depreston (Apr 14, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Anyone had any more deliveries or emails from gf depot? They've gone worryingly quiet on me this last week. I've made 4 separate orders and had email confirmations but nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

heard nout but it has been a bank holiday weekend


----------



## Siolag (Apr 14, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Anyone had any more deliveries or emails from gf depot? They've gone worryingly quiet on me this last week. I've made 4 separate orders and had email confirmations but nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

I’m assuming it’s just a parcelforce issue. I ordered last week and have had a confirmation but no parcelforce link yet. Last time when I got that the club I ordered arrived next day.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 14, 2020)

Heard nothing apart from a jumper that I bought. Within an hour the payment was refunded and he put the price up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Bought a cheap practice mat and some airflow balls to at least try and hit a few shots and certainly some pitch shots. Mat not due until early May sadly so only a few chips in the garden to be getting on with


----------



## Siolag (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve now had an email saying my shoes are on their way.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 14, 2020)

Order placed on Thursday afternoon with golf depot, being dispatched today. Will allow for the Easter weekend. Nothing to suggest order has been amended. No complaints from me at this stage.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 14, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Heard nothing apart from a jumper that I bought. Within an hour the payment was refunded and he put the price up.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a parcelforce email now,


Siolag said:



			I’ve now had an email saying my shoes are on their way.
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 14, 2020)

Made 3 orders 
One of them has been cancelled and supposedly refunded 
One of them I’ve just got an email saying dispatched 
One of them no trace of any action


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2020)

County Golf are still pedalling cheap gear every day so I'm afraid I buckled and ordered a Puma zip-up jacket that was only £13. If anything I'll probably wear it more for football than golf though. It's this one.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 15, 2020)

timd77 said:



			I ordered some white/green adidas codechaos shoes from golf depot on Wednesday, only received an email from PayPal confirming transaction. The chap phoned yesterday to say he didn’t have any left in my size in the colour I’d ordered, but would send me a pair in another colour, which were actually more expensive, no extra charge. He was posting them yesterday.

Sounds like a nice chap, I’m sure he’s just busy and that his website isn’t built for every golfer to be off work looking to buy something!
		
Click to expand...

Just arrived, all fine. No complaints from me at all.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			County Golf are still pedalling cheap gear every day so I'm afraid I buckled and ordered a Puma zip-up jacket that was only £13. If anything I'll probably wear it more for football than golf though. It's this one.

Click to expand...

 Have one of these, amongst other things in my cart / basket currently .... Do i need it, hmmm do I want it..... Heck yeah !


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Have one of these, amongst other things in my cart / basket currently .... Do i need it, hmmm do I want it..... Heck yeah !
		
Click to expand...

I admitted to the missus that I'd bought another bit of 'golf' clothing and she was about to get mad, until I showed it to her and she admitted it was a nice jacket. Haha. The downside is that she'll probably pinch it now and I'll never be able to find it anyway.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			County Golf are still pedalling cheap gear every day so I'm afraid I buckled and ordered a Puma zip-up jacket that was only £13. If anything I'll probably wear it more for football than golf though. It's this one.

Click to expand...

they don’t half push this stuff with their daily emails. It’s very rare that they get a load of new stuff in


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			County Golf are still pedalling cheap gear every day so I'm afraid I buckled and ordered a Puma zip-up jacket that was only £13. If anything I'll probably wear it more for football than golf though. It's this one.

Click to expand...

I definitely don’t need any more golf shirts...


oooh, some new colourways in C&B shirts....


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 16, 2020)

Is it just me or can you no longer pay via PayPal on golf depot ? Can’t find the option


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Is it just me or can you no longer pay via PayPal on golf depot ? Can’t find the option
		
Click to expand...

I could only pay via paypal last week, i wanted to use my CC so I was protected but it worked out better in the end.

No just checked and it's the same for me....


----------



## Daveg99 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bought some shoes this morning from GolfDepot and no PayPal option.  No confirmation email either but it was only £30 so will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 16, 2020)

First world problem, can't decide between a new tv or new irons.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			First world problem, can't decide between a new tv or new irons.
		
Click to expand...

You can sit and watch both of them.
But only use one at the moment.!


----------



## Crow (Apr 16, 2020)

Crow said:



			I've been so strong since the "lockdown" but I did succumb to the mother of all bags a few days back, a lot more than I'd usually pay for a piece of old tat at £70 delivered. 
I'd already bought the matching shoe bag and had been watching it for weeks hoping to get the price down but had to settle for a measly £5 off in the end.

How long does a delivery take these days damn it!
		
Click to expand...




ADB said:



			This post is useless without pictures.
		
Click to expand...


Pictures now posted in the Vintage Golf thread.

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2153969


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 16, 2020)

Parcel received from Golf Depot this morning. Correct shoes, wrong colour. 😳
Paper work shows what should have arrived. Anyone else been able to exchange wrongly delivered goods.?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Parcel received from Golf Depot this morning. Correct shoes, wrong colour. 😳
Paper work shows what should have arrived. Anyone else been able to exchange wrongly delivered goods.?
		
Click to expand...

Not 1st hand experience but make sure you send them back recorded to be signed for. You'll have no issue then.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 16, 2020)

One of my orders turned up today and by some miracle they’re right and they fit
Glad I got a size up now


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Parcel received from Golf Depot this morning. Correct shoes, wrong colour. 😳
Paper work shows what should have arrived. Anyone else been able to exchange wrongly delivered goods.?
		
Click to expand...

I received the wrong item but didn’t want to risk returning after reading the  stories on here


----------



## adasko (Apr 16, 2020)

just got delivered taylormade m5 3 wood from golf depot for 70 pounds, I was surprised to get 2 shafts with it one x flex and one s flex. Happy days


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2020)

I bought a 5th new tyre in 6 weeks today. 

Happy days. 😡😡😡😡


----------



## Steviefella (Apr 16, 2020)

Purchased some Titleist DT Trusoft balls, 60 off at 9.99 a dozen at the golf depot.  
Delivered TS2 18deg 5 wood.  Going to be dry swinging today


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I bought a 5th new tyre in 6 weeks today.

Happy days. 😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

It's not been a Good year then 😖😖


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 16, 2020)

Got my golf dept shoes through. All as ordered


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Got my golf dept shoes through. *All as ordered*

Click to expand...

You are just showing off


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are just showing off 

Click to expand...

Somebody has to win the lucky dip Golf Depot raffle.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 16, 2020)

I ordered a Cobra driver from Golf Depot, seemingly it is winging its way to me now so fingers crossed


----------



## Zig (Apr 16, 2020)

My GolfDepot orders also arrived today... 
Order number 1 - putter. Spot on, exactly as described. Great result/service.
Order 2 - four items. One correct, one incorrect, and two dozen balls not in the package. 
Have sent email and tried to phone...


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			It's not been a Good year then 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Correct today it was a Continental. 

😁


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2020)

New Samsung tablet. My old one is down to less than 3 hour battery life. Not golf related, but it's what I have bought.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2020)

Also bought a DeWalt cordless drill after my old one died today. Another expense I could have done without just now. 

Never mind it is what it is.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 16, 2020)

Has anyone had any concerns with regards to the authenticity of the clubs they have purchased from the golf depot?

The only reason I ask is I approached a pro shop I have used before to trade a Callaway Mavrik driver I have bought from the golf depot as they had sent me the wrong club and I didn’t want to risk returning after hearing some of the stories on the forum

The guy basically came back to me and said they couldn’t offer a trade as it was purchased from the golf depot and as their prices are so inexplicably cheap their are questions marks over their validity.

He also said the shop don’t actually have a Callaway account either so there is also question marks over where the club originated from, they are on the radar of both manufactures and retailers alike.

The club I bought certainly looks the real thing but just wanted to check if anyone has managed to 100% confirm the club they received was genuine


----------



## adasko (Apr 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Has anyone had any concerns with regards to the authenticity of the clubs they have purchased from the golf depot?

The only reason I ask is I approached a pro shop I have used before to trade a Callaway Mavrik driver I have bought from the golf depot as they had sent me the wrong club and I didn’t want to risk returning after hearing some of the stories on the forum

The guy basically came back to me and said they couldn’t offer a trade as it was purchased from the golf depot and as their prices are so inexplicably cheap their are questions marks over their validity.

He also said the shop don’t actually have a Callaway account either so there is also question marks over where the club originated from, they are on the radar of both manufactures and retailers alike.

The club I bought certainly looks the real thing but just wanted to check if anyone has managed to 100% confirm the club they received was genuine
		
Click to expand...

There should be a serial number on a club and you can check if its legit or not


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are just showing off 

Click to expand...

When I say “all as ordered” it was one thing. The other thing I ordered was cancelled within an hour (and the price increased)


----------



## peld (Apr 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Has anyone had any concerns with regards to the authenticity of the clubs they have purchased from the golf depot?

The only reason I ask is I approached a pro shop I have used before to trade a Callaway Mavrik driver I have bought from the golf depot as they had sent me the wrong club and I didn’t want to risk returning after hearing some of the stories on the forum

The guy basically came back to me and said they couldn’t offer a trade as it was purchased from the golf depot and as their prices are so inexplicably cheap their are questions marks over their validity.

He also said the shop don’t actually have a Callaway account either so there is also question marks over where the club originated from, they are on the radar of both manufactures and retailers alike.

The club I bought certainly looks the real thing but just wanted to check if anyone has managed to 100% confirm the club they received was genuine
		
Click to expand...

The M6 driver and 3 wood I bought are genuine, went through all the hallmarks of a fake and no doubt. Even registered them on the TM site.

In terms of where he gets them from, my guess he has bought bulk items from shop closings or bulk surplus stocks, hence why he often just has specific club specs.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Has anyone had any concerns with regards to the authenticity of the clubs they have purchased from the golf depot?

The only reason I ask is I approached a pro shop I have used before to trade a Callaway Mavrik driver I have bought from the golf depot as they had sent me the wrong club and I didn’t want to risk returning after hearing some of the stories on the forum

The guy basically came back to me and said they couldn’t offer a trade as it was purchased from the golf depot and as their prices are so inexplicably cheap their are questions marks over their validity.

He also said the shop don’t actually have a Callaway account either so there is also question marks over where the club originated from, they are on the radar of both manufactures and retailers alike.

The club I bought certainly looks the real thing but just wanted to check if anyone has managed to 100% confirm the club they received was genuine
		
Click to expand...

I'd say bitter pro. 

Any online company selling "fake" clubs would be shut down by now. Way way way way before now.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2020)

I used to buy stuff from a retailler in St Albans. It was cheaper than most, because it was grey market stuff. So you could buy a driver, and it would come from a pro shop in Greece, for instance.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Has anyone had any concerns with regards to the authenticity of the clubs they have purchased from the golf depot?

The only reason I ask is I approached a pro shop I have used before to trade a Callaway Mavrik driver I have bought from the golf depot as they had sent me the wrong club and I didn’t want to risk returning after hearing some of the stories on the forum

The guy basically came back to me and said they couldn’t offer a trade as it was purchased from the golf depot and as their prices are so inexplicably cheap their are questions marks over their validity.

He also said the shop don’t actually have a Callaway account either so there is also question marks over where the club originated from, they are on the radar of both manufactures and retailers alike.

The club I bought certainly looks the real thing but just wanted to check if anyone has managed to 100% confirm the club they received was genuine
		
Click to expand...

If you're concerned about the authenticity of your driver I suggest you send it back for a full refund.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That is nonsense.

You say that when you handed in a new golf club to part exchange, the guy said he won't take it because the place you bought it from sells it too cheap??
		
Click to expand...

No if you read the post properly I didn’t hand it in I had contacted them regarding a trade as the club golf depot sent to me was a different model from what I had ordered.

They are claiming that golf depot do not have a callaway account and he can then not verify where they are sourcing the clubs from so could not offer me any trade in deal.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 16, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			If you're concerned about the authenticity of your driver I suggest you send it back for a full refund.
		
Click to expand...

I have read various posts on here with people having problems with regards to returns

I was not willing to take the risk as I am sure with everything going on it would not be the golf depot staff signing for any recorded delivery parcels at the moment, most likely the postman doing it for them 

Didn’t want to give them any opportunity to dispute the returned item so decided against it


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2020)

Ebay, on here, facebook, lots of avenues.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Ebay, *on here*, facebook, lots of avenues.
		
Click to expand...

He tried that, although it was with a hefty mark up on it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			I have read various posts on here with people having problems with regards to returns

I was not willing to take the risk as I am sure with everything going on it would not be the golf depot staff signing for any recorded delivery parcels at the moment, most likely the postman doing it for them

Didn’t want to give them any opportunity to dispute the returned item so decided against it
		
Click to expand...

Well theres not much else you can do other than trying to punt it on for the same as you paid  but in this climate you may struggle.

Did you pay via PayPal?

I'll give you £150 for it 😁


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 16, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Well theres not much else you can do other than trying to punt it on for the same as you paid  but in this climate you may struggle.

Did you pay via PayPal?

I'll give you £150 for it 😁
		
Click to expand...

Ye paid via PayPal but I see they have now removed that option on the golf depot website

I am in no rush to sell to be honest. Ideally I am looking to get the Mavrik Max which is what I actually placed the order for but he sent me the standard one instead


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Ye paid via PayPal but I see they have now removed that option on the golf depot website

I am in no rush to sell to be honest. Ideally I am looking to get the Mavrik Max which is what I actually placed the order for but he sent me the standard one instead
		
Click to expand...

if you send it recorded to be signed for by a courier you’ll be able to open a dispute via PayPal and you’ll get your money back.

it'll cost you the carriage charge though.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 16, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			if you send it recorded to be signed for by a courier you’ll be able to open a dispute via PayPal and you’ll get your money back.

it'll cost you the carriage charge though.
		
Click to expand...

Ye I am pretty much guaranteed a profit on it if I go down the eBay route so will maybe do that when courses open again and people are back playing


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 17, 2020)

As I was reading this thread my Cobra King F7 Driver was delivered AS ORDERED + a TM Headcover & and extra shaft, £49.99 well spent I think !!

Now all I want is to go try it out


----------



## peld (Apr 17, 2020)

So parcel force have just delivered my second golf depot order and I am again very impressed. 

Adidas code chaos shoes in grey (I had ordered white but he called and asked to change to grey)
Sunderland Jacket (I ordered the Vancouver but he didn't have my size, so gave me the more expensive Quebec jacket) 
Adidas polo, and he threw in a second one free (either by mistake or good will) 

Pictures here

I have therefore spent £330 in two orders (order above plus an M6 driver and M6 3 Wood). An Internet search of the best prices for each item adds up to £630. It might be rather odd service but money talks so I'm quite happy.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

peld said:



			So parcel force have just delivered my second golf depot order and I am again very impressed.

Adidas code chaos shoes in grey (I had ordered white but he called and asked to change to grey)
Sunderland Jacket (I ordered the Vancouver but he didn't have my size, so gave me the more expensive Quebec jacket)
Adidas polo, and he threw in a second one free (either by mistake or good will)

Pictures here

I have therefore spent £330 in two orders (order above plus an M6 driver and M6 3 Wood). An Internet search of the best prices for each item adds up to £630. It might be rather odd service but money talks so I'm quite happy.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear and the price is certainly sharp. 

I have just purchased the same two clubs via the internet for £395 but I did specifically want the Tensei Blue shaft. Still better than £630. 

But, unfortunately, I will not use Golf Depot due to a previous experience.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 17, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Good to hear and the price is certainly sharp.

I have just purchased the same two clubs via the internet for £395 but I did specifically want the Tensei Blue shaft. Still better than £630.

But, unfortunately, I will not use Golf Depot due to a previous experience.
		
Click to expand...

Hi can I ask what was the bad experience you had with them for you to not want to use them again?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 17, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Hi can I ask what was the bad experience you had with them for you to not want to use them again?
		
Click to expand...

Would rather not go into detail on  an open forum but having read your posts on this subject I can say that my issue is not the same as yours.


----------



## karlcole (Apr 17, 2020)

So heres a round up of my recent orders with Golf Depot for those interested.

1) TM M6 hybrid - Arrived with sky marks and in pretty awful condition - no mention of it being ex demo when ordered etc
2) Gloves, Shoes, FJ Top- all ok apart from the FJ top was a diff colour and size so will need to be returned.
3) TM M6 wood and driver - payment taken, no shipping confirmation and no correspondence regarding this despite several emails
4) Mizuno SC irons - again payment taken and no response to emails.

As many are saying its pot luck EG my FJ shoes are a bargain but lots of issues with everything else.


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2020)

Order from GD is now 2 weeks old. I tried calling 5 times yesterday, no call was answered. Have sent another email, but expect nothing to come back. Expect I'll be needing to go the refund route by the payment operator.


----------



## IanM (Apr 17, 2020)

...so based on the last 2 posts, I won't even bother looking at the website!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			...so based on the last 2 posts, I won't even bother looking at the website! 

Click to expand...

Just the last 2? I think it was Orikoru who described it as a lucky dip online shop. Hard to argue against that description. Sounds good fun to visit in person though.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			...so based on the last 2 posts, I won't even bother looking at the website! 

Click to expand...

I hadn't bought from them before, however - ordered Tuesday - confirmed by Golf Depot on Wednesday - Delivered today by Parcelforce.  Plus an extra shaft and a headcover (not matching but I'm not concerned with that.

I can only speak of my experience which is I have received very good service at an incredible price.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 17, 2020)

12 sponge balls delivered today so can hit them off the back of the house all weekend. Happy days!


----------



## Siolag (Apr 17, 2020)

My codechaos shoes arrived and as expected. I’m delighted with them. 

Time will tell if “buying shoes for the summer” was a good idea.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 18, 2020)

Two of these


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2020)

Golf grips and tape. Made a complete hash of my first ever attempt to re-grip a club, but now ordered some more. Never Give Up Never Surrender !!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 18, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Two of these
View attachment 30035

Click to expand...

They comfortably pass the "Do they look boss" test. Very nice


----------



## Siolag (Apr 18, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			They comfortably pass the "Do they look boss" test. Very nice 

Click to expand...

I would agree, lovely finish on them!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 18, 2020)

Never owed a rusty wedge set before. 
agree the matt finish looks the dogs. 

I just need to shift my nearly new SM7s now. 😂

I’ve become a Vega tart in under two weeks. 

Would you believe I only paid 135 for both wedges? Things RRP at silly money. 

I also feel that decluttering from 3 too 2 wedges will help. I can hit a wedge high and low

And I do get confused over which wedge to pick sometimes and balls the shot up. 

Will see....


----------



## robbeh32 (Apr 18, 2020)

Trying to buy a mat but all sold out and all the ones I've seen are coming from china taking weeks. So pointless for now!


----------



## timd77 (Apr 18, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Trying to buy a mat but all sold out and all the ones I've seen are coming from china taking weeks. So pointless for now!
		
Click to expand...

Depending what size and what you’re planning to do, check out astro turf on ebay...


----------



## timd77 (Apr 18, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Never owed a rusty wedge set before.
agree the matt finish looks the dogs.

I just need to shift my nearly new SM7s now. 😂

I’ve become a Vega tart in under two weeks.

Would you believe I only paid 135 for both wedges? Things RRP at silly money.

I also feel that decluttering from 3 too 2 wedges will help. I can hit a wedge high and low

And I do get confused over which wedge to pick sometimes and balls the shot up.

Will see....
		
Click to expand...

How much are you selling the sm7 wedges for?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			I can hit a wedge high and low
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. You can’t hit any shot low unless you thin it.........
😂


----------



## robbeh32 (Apr 18, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Depending what size and what you’re planning to do, check out astro turf on ebay...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Timd have just bought one


----------



## Jensen (Apr 18, 2020)

peld said:



			So parcel force have just delivered my second golf depot order and I am again very impressed.

Adidas code chaos shoes in grey (I had ordered white but he called and asked to change to grey)
Sunderland Jacket (I ordered the Vancouver but he didn't have my size, so gave me the more expensive Quebec jacket)
Adidas polo, and he threw in a second one free (either by mistake or good will)

Pictures here

I have therefore spent £330 in two orders (order above plus an M6 driver and M6 3 Wood). An Internet search of the best prices for each item adds up to £630. It might be rather odd service but money talks so I'm quite happy.
		
Click to expand...

Money talks, it certainly does, but only if it's a genuine article.

I've not read all the posts, but what sort of business sends out FREE additional shafts with Drivers and other unexpected items. I've not used them, and based on the feedback on here I won't be. With a lucky dip service is sounds like it's run by Laurel & Hardy


----------



## Jensen (Apr 18, 2020)

The following is a review taken from Golf Depot website. I nearly fell off my chair, enjoy 😂😂

https://g.co/kgs/8s25L8

😂😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Rubbish. You can’t hit any shot low unless you thin it.........
😂
		
Click to expand...

in fairness to tugs he never said how he hits it😂


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			in fairness to tugs he never said how he hits it😂
		
Click to expand...

True. The difference between Tug’s low and high shots is about 180ft 😂


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 18, 2020)

The Garmin G 80 I ordered has still not arrived, I have a tracking number for TNT which says it left Southampton to Paisley, but it is delayed and their trying to retrieve it.
They have an option to send your email address and they'll keep you updated 
Done that and all you get is there was an error try again, just keep getting same message.
I phoned the company said I had not received my order, right away he said is it a Garmin 
He then explained due to the present climate Garmin advised them to send orders straight to them and they would send them direct to the customer which would be quicker.
Turns out that is not the case and Affordable Golf are not happy with the situation.
So I'll just have to sit tight.
I only live 5 mile from the shop ☹️


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			😂 😂 😂

I started laughing after "purchased a chipper"
		
Click to expand...

no ordinary chipper mind - a *twenty pound* chipper


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just received an exciting delivery....

View attachment 30042

Click to expand...

I'm more excited by your timber. What is your net sitting on? Is it a patio or a wooden floor?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ha! That's my living room floor. It's the original floorboards polished up when we renovated
		
Click to expand...

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 18, 2020)

T200 irons arrived from golf depot ... bargain 

Buzzing 

@Jacko_G


----------



## IanM (Apr 18, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Trying to buy a mat but all sold out and all the ones I've seen are coming from china taking weeks. So pointless for now!
		
Click to expand...

Try "Forever Green Lawns"  1m square £25 or so.  Mine arrived in 3 days


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 18, 2020)

IanM said:



			Try "Forever Green Lawns"  1m square £25 or so.  Mine arrived in 3 days
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that 👍

https://www.forevergreenlawns.co.uk/product-category/putting-green/

 Just placed my order 

 Looking at the site tempted to get the whole garden done, especially as we're talking about getting a dog.

 GBC


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 18, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Thanks for that 👍

https://www.forevergreenlawns.co.uk/product-category/putting-green/

Just placed my order

Looking at the site tempted to get the whole garden done, especially as we're talking about getting a dog.

GBC
		
Click to expand...

 Now just need some soft / airflow balls

 Anyone got any tips of what to get ? and from where?

 GBC


----------



## peld (Apr 18, 2020)

Foam balls, ebay


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 18, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Now just need some soft / airflow balls

Anyone got any tips of what to get ? and from where?

GBC
		
Click to expand...

If you have a huge garden get the callaway soft flite but if not as these fly.. I have been hitting them against the house ( I particularly enjoy the abuse my wife shouts when I get one flush on a window.. she knows some language!!) 
Standard air balls are good, the aero vain ones are good but can be destroyed.. real balls are the best they smash everything 😳


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2020)

Two tons of topsoil and two tons of 20mm gravel 🤔


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks and while looking have found that Benny Hill is selling Golf Balls on eBay


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Two tons of topsoil and two tons of 20mm gravel 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a project is underway.

👍


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Two tons of topsoil and two tons of 20mm gravel 🤔
		
Click to expand...




Jacko_G said:



			Sounds like a project is underway.

👍
		
Click to expand...


Burying the wife..... 

Or maybe the golf clubs.....


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sounds like a project is underway.

👍
		
Click to expand...

Well underway mate, I'll hopefully post pics once it's done.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 19, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Rubbish. You can’t hit any shot low unless you thin it.........
😂
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky bugger. 😂

I’m a short game wizard compared to some of my playing partners...

Namely you


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 19, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Cheeky bugger. 😂

I’m a short game wizard compared to some of my playing partners...

Namely you
		
Click to expand...

Well I don’t remember chipping into the same bunker for 4 consecutive shots! 😉

Anyway, I don’t need a short game. I either hit the green or I miss them by 40 yards!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Two tons of topsoil and two tons of 20mm gravel 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That's what you received. What we want to know is what did you actually order from Golf Depot? 🤣


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's what you received. What we want to know is what did you actually order from Golf Depot? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. Please don’t get people started again


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Well I don’t remember chipping into the same bunker for 4 consecutive shots! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Now that is some serious wizadry


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Oh no. Please don’t get people started again 

Click to expand...

It's funnier than the Under Armour debacle of last year. It is so wonderfully random and people are just grateful to receive anything so don't complain. I get why but it's just funny to read each post.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2020)

Haha, yes.

That and the car crash moaning of people who are trying to benefit from someone’s attempt to keep their business afloat.


----------



## WillieScotland (Apr 19, 2020)

Been a reader of the mag for many years now, but this is my first posting on the forum. I see a few instances above of folk saying they have bought practice nets online....in the last few weeks I mean really. Has anybody actually received a net as FB is full of new traders offering what looks like identical nets for around $90 and I can see no comments from satisfied customers. Personally I'm pretty sure it's an enormous scam, one that I've fallen for, and which I've tried to report to FB, but they are unlikely to do anything. Should be able to get my cash back as paid by CC, but anxious to avoid other golfer getting scammed too, we are all desperate to get our golfing fix...! Interested to hear views from other golfers. Thanks


----------



## peld (Apr 19, 2020)

I saw golf depot was on the SAS Golf you tube channel last night.


----------



## WillieScotland (Apr 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I received mine yesterday. Bought it from Clubhouse Golf.

HOWEVER - I ordered it the week before the lockdown when it was clear we were about to be locked down. Original delivery time was two days. They rescheduled that twice due to "delays from our supplier". I guess everyone had the same idea. So it took over a month but did eventually arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, Kaz, good to hear. I do have one friend who used a UK based trader around the same time as you and he got his too. The problem was by the time I decided to do something, supplies had dried up and the market has been flooded with traders based overseas. There is one group of about 15 of them, offering identical nets, identical 50% off terms, identical "sale ends 11.59 tonight" claims etc etc Their marketing ads on FB are identical as are their websites, all based in USA. I have reported this to FB, but can't see them doing anything to stop the flow of ads. My posting was mainly to hear from others and warn a few maybe thinking of buying. Thanks for your time. Willie


----------



## FAB90 (Apr 19, 2020)

Not golf related but bought a new bike to replace my cheap bike that was a few years old!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2020)

WillieScotland said:



			Thanks for this, Kaz, good to hear. I do have one friend who used a UK based trader around the same time as you and he got his too. The problem was by the time I decided to do something, supplies had dried up and the market has been flooded with traders based overseas. There is one group of about 15 of them, offering identical nets, identical 50% off terms, identical "sale ends 11.59 tonight" claims etc etc Their marketing ads on FB are identical as are their websites, all based in USA. I have reported this to FB, but can't see them doing anything to stop the flow of ads. My posting was mainly to hear from others and warn a few maybe thinking of buying. Thanks for your time. Willie
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking online too but most sites are either delivering late May-early June or just look like dodgy sites. In the end I bought some airflow balls so at least I can hit some chips and pitches around the garden. I did go for a mat a few weeks about (due early May)so I can stop taking lumps out of HID's lawn


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 19, 2020)

Didn’t order it today but finally put my net up today. Really happy with the quality of it. I got mine from hotgolf


----------



## larmen (Apr 19, 2020)

A putter for the junior (3 1/2) so I can roll out the putting mat and the putout.
Also ordered a Ping cap as it would be rude not to. That one is for me.


----------



## cabbie (Apr 19, 2020)

Just booked 7 days in Orlando next January,will golf every day.Ahh feel better already


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 19, 2020)

cabbie said:



			Just booked 7 days in Orlando next January,will golf every day.Ahh feel better already
		
Click to expand...

looking at the same but for Dubai.  Not sure whether to book now, or wait for stuff to settle before booking!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 19, 2020)

cabbie said:



			Just booked 7 days in Orlando next January,will golf every day.Ahh feel better already
		
Click to expand...

I am going in April something to look forward to.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ordered my new pistol gun 10 days ago, It arrived today  yippee, now I can Karcher pressure wash my patio


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2020)

cabbie said:



			Just booked 7 days in Orlando next January,will golf every day.Ahh feel better already
		
Click to expand...

 THEE CABBIE ??, welcome back


----------



## cabbie (Apr 19, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			THEE CABBIE ??, welcome back 

Click to expand...

Thank you William it's good to be back


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 20, 2020)

A 75inch tv.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			A 75inch tv.
		
Click to expand...

 And I hope a very big bag of popcorn !!!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			A 75inch tv.
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit. Enjoy!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 20, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			That's the spirit. Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, can't wait till 2021 to watch some live sport on it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

Lockdown is getting dangerous. Toying with getting one of these http://www.theswingplate.com/


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lockdown is getting dangerous. Toying with getting one of these http://www.theswingplate.com/

Click to expand...

You could probably knock one up for a tenner 👍


----------



## IanM (Apr 20, 2020)

Sign of the times..... a hedge trimmer


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 20, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Didn’t order it today but finally put my net up today. Really happy with the quality of it. I got mine from hotgolf
		
Click to expand...

I got my net out of the celler today its only 3 years since my daughter brought it for me 😂

Not assembled it yet but will do shortly, I'm not one for practicing a lot so I think after 10mins. I will start to get bored.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This won't end well. Pulled the trigger on a new pair of myjoys. Couldn't resist any longer
		
Click to expand...

Have these turned up yet Homer? 

I've got a pair of Pro SL‘s in the basket, bit pricey at £229 like but waiting to see yours 😁


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			A 75inch tv.
		
Click to expand...


How do you plan to social distance with that, you'll need to watch it through your living room window half way down the road 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Have these turned up yet Homer?

I've got a pair of Pro SL‘s in the basket, bit pricey at £229 like but waiting to see yours 😁
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Got a due date of 29th


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 21, 2020)

Golf price snsr putter grip


----------



## anji71 (Apr 21, 2020)

List of things I bought in the last few weeks:- Chipping net and mat, TM M6 Driver ( didn’t need it, but at £149) Ping Glide 2.0 Es wedge ( amazing feel), H2 818 Hybrid, Adidas 360 Tour shoes and Footjoy winter boots.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 21, 2020)

Got a Liveview Pro last week.

Basically a camera that has its own WiFi so you can hook up to an eye pad. Means you can whack it on a stand and view your swing in real time from any angle, also record, analyse and all the usual guff.

Its been the best training aid I've ever bought, especially as I'm trying to make some changes and you can't tell whats going on from feel.

Faffing round with camera phone never cut it for me.

Whats more, i bought it as a preorder. *Golfsupport's* customer service was nothing short of exceptional. By far the standout online retailer I've ever dealt with.


----------



## bradleywedge (Apr 21, 2020)

on back order.....4 weeks, hopefully we're playing then..


----------



## Daveg99 (Apr 21, 2020)

Worth mentioning, my Golf Depot order came today and everything was as ordered! Guess I was one of the lucky ones 😂


----------



## bradleywedge (Apr 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why have you ordered 4 putters?
		
Click to expand...

Edited.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

I seem to have a Garmin vivoative 4 en route, im blaming @Stuart_C !!!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2020)

Fitted some new tyres to my emtb this afternoon, thing sticks like glue now 👌


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Fitted some new tyres to my emtb this afternoon, thing sticks like glue now 👌
		
Click to expand...

Does that not make it a nightmare to 
cycle?  

😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			I seem to have a Garmin vivoative 4 en route, im blaming @Stuart_C !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Get this season finished and Bet365 have paid for it 😂😂


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Get this season finished and Bet365 have paid for it 😂😂
		
Click to expand...


haha get a feeling ive been stiffed a bottle of prosecco there lol, i see a few of the shyster books have already started cancelling season bets!

been planning on the watch for a while, sucker for a bargain lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			haha get a feeling ive been stiffed a bottle of prosecco there lol, i see a few of the shyster books have already started cancelling season bets!

been planning on the watch for a while, sucker for a bargain lol
		
Click to expand...

Haha certainly not mate, I’m a man of my word the bottle will be delivered.....it might be empty though 😂

Whose been cancelling bets?


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha certainly not mate, I’m a man of my word the bottle will be delivered.....it might be empty though 😂

Whose been cancelling bets?
		
Click to expand...


only the smaller guys for now i think, sadly not the one that took my man city, fulham, portsmouth, mansfield guess lol

this staying on my unsettled bets for even longer is most distressing haha


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			only the smaller guys for now i think, sadly not the one that took my man city, fulham, portsmouth, mansfield guess lol

this staying on my unsettled bets for even longer is most distressing haha
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know what you mean. Bet365 closed my account so I had to get my mate to get my over 10pt bet on, at least I don’t have to look at it when I log on😆. Though my over 100pt bet is staring at me and waving when I log in to Skybet😡😡


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha I know what you mean. Bet365 closed my account so I had to get my mate to get my over 10pt bet on, at least I don’t have to look at it when I log on😆. Though my over 100pt bet is staring at me and waving when I log in to Skybet😡😡
		
Click to expand...

365 closed an acoount, surely not lol. maybe time to grow a beard or two sir


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			365 closed an acoount, surely not lol. maybe time to grow a beard or two sir 

Click to expand...

I tried that but they closed my account again after I deposited £200 the feckers 😆😆

My tart has an account with them that she rarely uses that I could use but I don’t want her seeing what I win...more importantly lose 😉


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I tried that but they closed my account again after I deposited £200 the feckers 😆😆

My tart has an account with them that she rarely uses that I could use but I don’t want her seeing what I win...more importantly lose 😉
		
Click to expand...

far better choices of beard lol, some hoops you have to jump through and perils to avoid too


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 22, 2020)

Daveg99 said:



			Worth mentioning, my Golf Depot order came today and everything was as ordered! Guess I was one of the lucky ones 😂
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a new wedge early last week, heard nothing. First order was faultless but this one not so good!!


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 22, 2020)

Ordered a TM M5 Fairway wood last Tuesday at 8.30 and it's arrived this morning,with HID hovering at the door.... 

Club is the exact spec I ordered but it's clearly an ex demo club, still in A1 condition, and has two price stickers on neither being the price i paid, as i had to explain when HIS saw £ 329 !!i i paid £ 99 

Am happy but could of done without me looking out the window for the last 5 or so days every time i heard traffic thinking today's the day.

Would i order from them again.....we!l at the price i paid maybe ..... Just reset my next day expectations

 Am sure someone's said it already it's like a lottery being run by laurel and hardy, harsh especially as my club is all good but feel i may of been one of the lucky ones..

GBC


----------



## karlcole (Apr 22, 2020)

Such a strange company. Some orders are brilliant with excellent communication whilst others process but they just blank you. I've had brilliant clubs from them and then clubs that look like they've been used for years. At least I paid via PayPal so can open a dispute.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2020)

Just took delivery of 2 x jet black SM8 vokeys 50* 54*


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Just took delivery of 2 x jet black SM8 vokeys 50* 54*
		
Click to expand...

shexy


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 22, 2020)

For me. 

A third (and final) Vega Raw wedge.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			shexy
		
Click to expand...

They certainly are, way too good for my limited ability though 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Hopefully you like the them as much as I like the 2 black SM7s I bought a couple of months ago, beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at the Bettinardi wedges and nearly bought them until I seen the jet black SM8's, itll be a shame to hit balls with them they're that nice.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2020)

I went out in the garden before and hit a few chips with the 50*, beautiful. Can’t wait to get out with them now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Let's hope the SM9s aren't out by then 😁
		
Click to expand...

If they are, hopefully they’ll be fugly things.......can they make the jet black sm8’s even sexier?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 23, 2020)

Brushed steel SM7 54° S grind and a 60° M grind. Got both brand new for £178 delivered


----------



## Daveg99 (Apr 23, 2020)

Treated myself to a 60° Vokey SM7 to complete my wedges


----------



## Jigger (Apr 24, 2020)

Puttout Mat. Finally found somewhere with stock!


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2020)

Jigger said:



			Puttout Mat. Finally found somewhere with stock!
		
Click to expand...


clubhouse golf have emailed out today theyve got them if any help to you or anyone else


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Some air balls ... boy was hitting them round the garden and they have all disappeared 🙁!


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			clubhouse golf have emailed out today theyve got them if any help to you or anyone else
		
Click to expand...

 Just looked and seems they've all gone already..... Hens teeth springs to mind !

 GBC


----------



## Jigger (Apr 25, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Some air balls ... boy was hitting them round the garden and they have all disappeared 🙁!
		
Click to expand...

Leave them hidden and get some callaway organ get soft ball. They‘re much closer to the real thing.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

Jigger said:



			Leave them hidden and get some callaway organ get soft ball. They‘re much closer to the real thing.
		
Click to expand...

Tried as I have some but sold out every where 🙁


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 26, 2020)

Golf depot contacted me today asking me to return parcel to them and they will exchange for correct shoes. Anyone had joy doing this with them?
Only took 4 emails, correspondence has been very poor.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Golf depot contacted me today asking me to return parcel to them and they will exchange for correct shoes. Anyone had joy doing this with them?
Only took 4 emails, correspondence has been very poor.
		
Click to expand...

They sent me the wrong item and offered a refund if I returned but decided against it after reading various story’s about people having problems with them when it came to returning items


----------



## Zig (Apr 26, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Golf depot contacted me today asking me to return parcel to them and they will exchange for correct shoes. Anyone had joy doing this with them?
Only took 4 emails, correspondence has been very poor.
		
Click to expand...

Three emails and telephone calls every day for a week, and I haven't been able to get a reply or an answered call about an incorrect/items missing from an order. 

I did have a second order which was delivered 100% correct - just in the interest of full disclosure!


----------



## karlcole (Apr 26, 2020)

I left a negative review for them on Google and the owner phoned me up and started having a pop at me. Explained my issues and he bombarded me with texts saying I need to remove the negative review or he won't help me this was despite explaining that 1 order hasn't been sent and 2 orders are wrong.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 26, 2020)

karlcole said:



			I left a negative review for them on Google and the owner phoned me up and started having a pop at me. Explained my issues and he bombarded me with texts saying I need to remove the negative review or he won't help me this was despite explaining that 1 order hasn't been sent and 2 orders are wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact the have now removed PayPal as an option to make payment to them says a lot. Just looking at this page alone which will be a very small percentage of items he sells you can see the issues.

He must of been having to deal with countless PayPal disputes and refunds due to incorrect items being delivered or stuff not being delivered at all

I can’t really understand the thinking from them in sending out incorrect items from what people have actually ordered. Just asking for trouble doing that.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 26, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			I think the fact the have now removed PayPal as an option to make payment to them says a lot. Just looking at this page alone which will be a very small percentage of items he sells you can see the issues.

He must of been having to deal with countless PayPal disputes and refunds due to incorrect items being delivered or stuff not being delivered at all

I can’t really understand the thinking from them in sending out incorrect items from what people have actually ordered. Just asking for trouble doing that.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the prices have been well hiked up anyway now so it’s no longer worth the risk


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 26, 2020)

Probably easier to eBay wrong items when golf courses get the green light to reopen.
Make a quick profit and move on.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mephistopheles said:



			Probably easier to eBay wrong items when golf courses get the green light to reopen.
Make a quick profit and move on.
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly what I am going to do. I got a Mavrik driver for £250, that was £200 less than anywhere else at the time.

It was the max I ordered and he sent the standard but I will now sell on eBay in a few weeks. Would rather do that than risk the return to the shop


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 26, 2020)

After I tried to order 3 wedges from golf depot and didn’t receive one I don’t think I’ll try again 
Does anyone know of any pro shops around Sussex that have any good deals on wedges?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2020)

Well I thought I'd try on the shoes I bought from Golf Depot, they don't fit 
Ebay here they come and the search for some new black/dark spikeless shoes continues.


----------



## kevster84 (Apr 26, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			After I tried to order 3 wedges from golf depot and didn’t receive one I don’t think I’ll try again 
Does anyone know of any pro shops around Sussex that have any good deals on wedges?
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a wedge week and a half ago, no dispatch email, no reply to email, doesn’t answer phone. Was a Cobra PUR.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			There's some size 11 Skechers advertised on here this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not krusty the clown 🤡


----------



## Jensen (Apr 26, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			They sent me the wrong item and offered a refund if I returned but decided against it after reading various story’s about people having problems with them when it came to returning items
		
Click to expand...




Mephistopheles said:



			Golf depot contacted me today asking me to return parcel to them and they will exchange for correct shoes. Anyone had joy doing this with them?
Only took 4 emails, correspondence has been very poor.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have the pleasure of dealing with Mr Laurel or Mr Hardy 😂


----------



## Mark1751 (Apr 27, 2020)

Some footjoy superlites incase we get to play again before winter


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 28, 2020)

Nothing, but use SPRING25 for 25% off Nike stuff on their website.


----------



## sussexhacker (Apr 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Nothing, but use SPRING25 for 25% off Nike stuff on their website.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone tried this?
I’ve just tried to order a couple of pairs of shoes but it says it’s not applicable but I got them from the full price section


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ordered a Mizuno ST200 5 wood from Golf Depot. I’ve had an email confirmation and a shipping confirmation from parcelforce so we shall see what turns up!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 28, 2020)

Today I heard "whispers" re Golf Depot and Callaway.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2020)

People still ordering from Golf Depot, I'm wondering if I'm on Gambler's Anonymous forum by mistake.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Today I heard "whispers" re Golf Depot and Callaway.
		
Click to expand...

Do tell...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just got a brand new Ping Hoofer of ebay for £100.
Noticed a bag like my Adidas one on there for £59.99 it looked worn out.
Will put mine on there as it’s in good nick.
Before you ask I just fancied a change.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			People still ordering from Golf Depot, I'm wondering if I'm on Gambler's Anonymous forum by mistake. 

Click to expand...

Last time I looked all the prices seemed to have gone back to something resembling normality?

In other news I have today received a Footjoy top from Golfbase and I have ordered some Skechers Mojo Elite shoes I have been lusting after for a while. I'm currently challenging Imelda Marcos on the shoes front


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Today I heard "whispers" re Golf Depot and Callaway.
		
Click to expand...

ooooh tell me more....


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			People still ordering from Golf Depot, I'm wondering if I'm on Gambler's Anonymous forum by mistake. 

Click to expand...

there’s no point anymore now all the prices have been ramped up, as its hardly worth the risk to save a fiver. When your saving £20 - £150 plus as some on here did the other week then it’s worth the risk.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Today I heard "whispers" re Golf Depot and Callaway.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested in this one to. As I have mentioned earlier in this thread golf depot sent me the incorrect club

When I approached a pro shop regarding a trade they wouldn’t take the club as it was purchased from golf depot.

The pro shop advised me golf depot don’t have an account with Callaway so they don’t know where they were getting the clubs from and for that reason couldn’t give me a trade in


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 28, 2020)

I ordered Adidas shoes from them but got a refund put into my account.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Have you spoken to Callaway yet about this?
If I'd bought that and someone was doubting whether it was genuine or not, I'd have been on the phone straight away.
		
Click to expand...

No haven't contacted them with everything else going on at the moment but will give them a call to see what their take on it is


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2020)

A cheap digital inclinometer / angle finder. 
Now I can at last check all the lofts of my iron sets so I'll have some clue (even if only a small one) of how far I'm likely to hit the irons I'm using on that day.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Would be interested in this one to. As I have mentioned earlier in this thread golf depot sent me the incorrect club

When I approached a pro shop regarding a trade they wouldn’t take the club as it was purchased from golf depot.

The pro shop advised me golf depot don’t have an account with Callaway so they don’t know where they were getting the clubs from and for that reason couldn’t give me a trade in
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very very surprised if theres anything untoward going on. The shop is always chocker and has been there for at least 15yrs iirc. If it was selling hooky gear I'd have guessed it'd be shut by now.

I do know hes not an authorised dealer to sell clubs/shoes but of all the people I know who have spent good money there  over the last 15 yrs or so theyve never had any issues with snide gear. 

The shoe issue is if you buy a pair of FJ and after 6months the leak as they usually do he cany send them back to FJ as your pro would.


----------



## Solidthreeputt (Apr 28, 2020)

I risked it with them last month when things were pointed out on here as being cheap and got a pair of shoes, a bag and two boxes of balls and it was all processed and delivered within a week. Can’t complain, thankfully.


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be very very surprised if theres anything untoward going on. The shop is always chocker and has been there for at least 15yrs iirc. If it was selling hooky gear I'd have guessed it'd be shut by now.

I do know hes not an authorised dealer to sell clubs/shoes but of all the people I know who have spent good money there  over the last 15 yrs or so theyve never had any issues with snide gear.

The shoe issue is if you buy a pair of FJ and after 6months the leak as they usually do he cany send them back to FJ as your pro would.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think there is any issues regarding the authenticity either but I can see where the pro shop is coming from with regards to not offering a trade on it.

i think the fact he was £200 less than the online retailers and £100 less than pro shops for the club maybe raised a few suspicions.


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 29, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			I honestly don't think there is any issues regarding the authenticity either but I can see where the pro shop is coming from with regards to not offering a trade on it.

i think the fact he was £200 less than the online retailers and £100 less than pro shops for the club maybe raised a few suspicions.
		
Click to expand...

What price were you looking to get for it from the pro? It’s very unusual that they wouldn’t take it as a trade in unless you wanted a new price or to swap heads


----------



## Jamie23 (Apr 29, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			What price were you looking to get for it from the pro? It’s very unusual that they wouldn’t take it as a trade in unless you wanted a new price or to swap heads
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t get that far in the conversation to be honest. When I told him where it was bought from they couldn’t offer me any sort of deal to trade for the Max


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 29, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Didn’t get that far in the conversation to be honest. When I told him where it was bought from they couldn’t offer me any sort of deal to trade for the Max
		
Click to expand...

Just email Callaway CS with the serial number.


----------



## IainP (Apr 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			People still ordering from Golf Depot, I'm wondering if I'm on Gambler's Anonymous forum by mistake. 

Click to expand...

Okay I'll own up!

Even though I was let down before (I think he sent all the balls to D4S already), I noticed the mavrik hybrid was down in price again the other day (to similar to the 2nd hand rogues I'd been looking at) so took a punt. 

Has just arrived. Head in wrapping, and looks good to my untrained eye. One thing to note though - the grip is a Golf Pride Tour Velvet DEMO.
Pure speculation, but maybe this is stock originally intended to go to shops for demo purposes that never happened and so is being moved on.


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 30, 2020)

ST200 5 wood arrived from Golf Depot yesterday. Correct shaft and brand new in perfect condition. I guess I’m one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Buying from Golf depot sounds like a lucky dip! I might give it ago and see what turns up


----------



## Chico84 (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			Buying from Golf depot sounds like a lucky dip! I might give it ago and see what turns up
		
Click to expand...

I will admit I had a slight frisson of excitement when I was opening up the package to see what I got!


----------



## Daveg99 (May 1, 2020)

A couple more polos, 1/4 zip footjoy jacket, a bushnell rangefinder, new shoes, 2 new bags, matching towels and a glove.
The wife hates me


----------



## kevster84 (May 1, 2020)

I just received a refund for the wedge I bought - no email response, no call, no reason.  At least I haven't lost my money!


----------



## Redtraveller (May 1, 2020)

kevster84 said:



			I just received a refund for the wedge I bought - no email response, no call, no reason.  At least I haven't lost my money!
		
Click to expand...

i had the same with a jumper, then I checked the website and the jumper was still available but they had put the price up 😂


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2020)

I seem to still be preparing for Autumn with another long sleeved polo and 2 gilets having arrived - it's almost as if I know something 😉😂
Ordered the two expecting to send the least favourite back, but liked them both.
Also, ordered a polo made by Island Green because I liked the styling. Not tried them before & I try to view all brands with an open mind.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I will admit I had a slight frisson of excitement when I was opening up the package to see what I got!
		
Click to expand...

hopefully as a cack hander I might get what I ordered


----------



## Mark1751 (May 1, 2020)

Ordered some Galvin Green polo’s, shorts and a gillet hoping to be using them soon, I really need to stop looking when I’m bored 😐


----------



## Siolag (May 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 30355

Can anyone recommend any brand of golf shorts that are fairly loose fit, as per the pic please?

I've bought a couple of brands online (Sunderland and Dwyers) , and whilst the waist has been fine, the fit has been much too snug.  Gotta have a bit of dangling space 🙂

PS Obviously I'm guessing he's wearing Under Armour...
		
Click to expand...

I got a few pairs of Ralph Lauren ones and they are fantastic. So much so I wear them as normal shorts as well as for golf. They are great when in hotter countries.


----------



## sussexhacker (May 1, 2020)

The guys an absolute cowboy but he’s got the new cobra driver with a stiff shaft and headcover for 250 
If he still did PayPal I’d consider that even with all the shit from him before


----------



## huds1475 (May 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 30355

Can anyone recommend any brand of golf shorts that are fairly loose fit, as per the pic please?

I've bought a couple of brands online (Sunderland and Dwyers) , and whilst the waist has been fine, the fit has been much too snug.  Gotta have a bit of dangling space 🙂

PS Obviously I'm guessing he's wearing Under Armour...
		
Click to expand...

UA are, bought a pair and a little wide in the leg for my liking. Wide in the waist is essential though, wether I like it or not!


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 30355

Can anyone recommend any brand of golf shorts that are fairly loose fit, as per the pic please?

I've bought a couple of brands online (Sunderland and Dwyers) , and whilst the waist has been fine, the fit has been much too snug.  Gotta have a bit of dangling space 🙂

PS Obviously I'm guessing he's wearing Under Armour...
		
Click to expand...

Got some package then have ya 😜


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 30355

Can anyone recommend any brand of golf shorts that are fairly loose fit, as per the pic please?

I've bought a couple of brands online (Sunderland and Dwyers) , and whilst the waist has been fine, the fit has been much too snug.  Gotta have a bit of dangling space 🙂

PS Obviously I'm guessing he's wearing Under Armour...
		
Click to expand...

Adidas for trousers and shorts for me, really like the waist and loose leg.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

Solidthreeputt said:



			Adidas for trousers and shorts for me, really like the waist and loose leg.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I got some shorts the other week when they had the discount code available. Lovely fit and quality 👌


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2020)

cabbie said:



			Thank you William it's good to be back
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever been away 🤔

😏


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2020)

A Callaway Rogue Driver, Bought last week but arriving tomorrow hopefully....


----------



## Jamie23 (May 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Callaway Rogue Driver, Bought last week but arriving tomorrow hopefully....
		
Click to expand...

Did you happen to try the Mavrik before buying the Rogue?

Trying to decide between Mavrik Max or Rogue at the moment

Currently playing XR16 and much prefer the larger head of the max and the Rogue


----------



## Siolag (May 4, 2020)

A few Titleist utility Irons. Not sure if I’ll keep both but decent price from Golf Depot.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2020)

Jamie23 said:



			Did you happen to try the Mavrik before buying the Rogue?

Trying to decide between Mavrik Max or Rogue at the moment

Currently playing XR16 and much prefer the larger head of the max and the Rogue
		
Click to expand...

No I tried the Rogue when it was released but was put off by the price. I bought a TM M4 in November 2018 but broke my hand in December so never used it til August and only used it for 3rounds last year. Golf Depot had one brand new for £200 so I’ve took a punt on it.


----------



## huds1475 (May 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Callaway Rogue Driver, Bought last week but arriving tomorrow hopefully....
		
Click to expand...

Good driver Stu.

I biff one straight down the middle about twice a season 💪


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Good driver Stu.

I biff one straight down the middle about twice a season 💪
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, practice paying off then? 👍🙏😉


----------



## golfbluecustard (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			No I tried the Rogue when it was released but was put off by the price. I bought a TM M4 in November 2018 but broke my hand in December so never used it til August and only used it for 3rounds last year. Golf Depot had one brand new for £200 so I’ve took a punt on it.
		
Click to expand...

let us know if you're thinking of moving the M4 on, as have been looking to upgrade to an M driver, to match my 3 wood

GBC


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			let us know if you're thinking of moving the M4 on, as have been looking to upgrade to an M driver, to match my 3 wood

GBC
		
Click to expand...

If you send me your email address I’ll fire some pics over this morning👍🏻


----------



## davemc1 (May 5, 2020)

Another to be suckered into the golf depot lottery


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			No I tried the Rogue when it was released but was put off by the price. I bought a TM M4 in November 2018 but broke my hand in December so never used it til August and only used it for 3rounds last year. Golf Depot had one brand new for £200 so I’ve took a punt on it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but what grip will it come with and will the shaft be correct, you're in the hands of Mr Laurel and Mr Hardy 😄


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Ah, but what grip will it come with and will the shaft be correct, you're in the hands of Mr Laurel and Mr Hardy 😄
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that all part of the fun? Since lockdown there’s been no football,horse racing or any other sport to gamble on, this is the next best thing 😂😂😂

For the record I’ve got a 100% strike rate with GD. Ok I’ve only ordered once but nevertheless. 😉


----------



## sussexhacker (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Isn’t that all part of the fun? Since lockdown there’s been no football,horse racing or any other sport to gamble on, this is the next best thing 😂😂😂

For the record I’ve got a 100% strike rate with GD. Ok I’ve only ordered once but nevertheless. 😉
		
Click to expand...

I was chatting to my mate yesterday who works for an online betting company setting odds and he said they’ve had tens of thousands of people betting on things like the weather or words spoken in the coronavirus briefing... people will find a way to bet on whatever they can


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I was chatting to my mate yesterday who works for an online betting company setting odds and he said they’ve had tens of thousands of people betting on things like the weather or words spoken in the coronavirus briefing... people will find a way to bet on whatever they can
		
Click to expand...

Nothing surprises me.

I enjoy a bet, but I do have a limit on what I gamble on. 

The Belarussian premier reserve league was my limit😂


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Callaway Rogue Driver, Bought last week but arriving tomorrow hopefully....
		
Click to expand...

Woop Woop it’s arrived!!

Brand spanking new, still in the wrapper, golf pride grip, headcover and brand new wrench.

2/2 😉


----------



## Siolag (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Woop Woop it’s arrived!!

Brand spanking new, still in the wrapper, golf pride grip, headcover and brand new wrench.

2/2 😉
		
Click to expand...

I’m on 2/2 as well, third order expected this week. 3/3 come on!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Woop Woop it’s arrived!!

Brand spanking new, still in the wrapper, golf pride grip, headcover and brand new wrench.

2/2 😉
		
Click to expand...


look at you backing big price winners one after another


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			look at you backing big price winners one after another 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂 even a stuck clock is right twice a day


----------



## huds1475 (May 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Ooh, practice paying off then? 👍🙏😉
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were airborne...


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			If you send me your email address I’ll fire some pics over this morning👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Send me yours and I’ll send you some pics of me 😜


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			Send me yours and I’ll send you some pics of me 😜
		
Click to expand...

🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮 Mods ban this filth please 😂


----------



## Mark1751 (May 5, 2020)

A couple of GG hats and a jumper. I really need to self isolate from my debit card.


----------



## golfbluecustard (May 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			Send me yours and I’ll send you some pics of me 😜
		
Click to expand...

 Can confirm that I've seen said pictures and money has since changed hands ....  

 Top bloke Stuart.C

 GBC




.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Just looked at the Golf depot site again. He's got Chelsea ball markers for £2.99 and Arsenal ones for £1.99

Not sure what he is implying


----------



## PNWokingham (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Just looked at the Golf depot site again. He's got Chelsea ball markers for £2.99 and Arsenal ones for £1.99

Not sure what he is implying 

Click to expand...

Tottenham are three for 50p!!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Tottenham are three for 50p!! 

Click to expand...

still seems pricey lol


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Can confirm that I've seen said pictures and money has since changed hands ....  

 Top bloke Stuart.C

 GBC




.
		
Click to expand...


dodged a fish shaped bullet there Stu


----------



## IainP (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Woop Woop it’s arrived!!

Brand spanking new, still in the wrapper, golf pride grip, headcover and brand new wrench.

2/2 😉
		
Click to expand...

I have a theory (okay a guess) based on me making 3 orders.
One was over £100  -  arrived 
The other two, each less than £40, both refunded.

Is that holding water with anyone else?

Know you gamblers like a system 😁😉


----------



## Spoon (May 5, 2020)

I'd been eyeing up a load of stuff from golf depot. Had a Cobra driver, wedges, shoes, set of Wilson d250 irons all I my basket... 

Was really annoyed that I missed out on all of the above as I dithered for a day instead of checking out straight away. Frankly it sounds like I dodged a bullet, who knows what I'd have got. 

I just got some gloves in the end... I'll probably get socks


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

Spoon said:



			I'd been eyeing up a load of stuff from golf depot. Had a Cobra driver, wedges, shoes, set of Wilson d250 irons all I my basket...

Was really annoyed that I missed out on all of the above as I dithered for a day instead of checking out straight away. Frankly it sounds like I dodged a bullet, who knows what I'd have got.

*I just got some gloves in the end... I'll probably get socks* 

Click to expand...

Embrace it spoon, imagine the feeling of utter  delight when you get what you've  actually ordered 😁


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			dodged a fish shaped bullet there Stu 

Click to expand...

I can still taste the sick 🤭


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			I have a theory (okay a guess) based on me making 3 orders.
One was over £100  -  arrived
The other two, each less than £40, both refunded.

Is that holding water with anyone else?

Know you gamblers like a system 😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Haha I love a good old conspiracy theory.

You might be right, I know he offers free delivery over £40 so possibly it's not worth his while sending stuff under that value so he cancels it. Try reordering over £40  to find out 

Or maybe you were just unlucky. 😉


----------



## Spoon (May 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Embrace it spoon, imagine the feeling of utter  delight when you get what you've  actually ordered 😁
		
Click to expand...

It'll still be a little deflating... £15 quid worth of gloves when it could have been sooo much more. 

Had some golf pride grips in't basket too until they miraculously doubled in price overnight. Snooze you lose i guess


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2020)

Spoon said:



			It'll still be a little deflating... £15 quid worth of gloves when it could have been sooo much more.

Had some golf pride grips in't basket too until they miraculously doubled in price overnight. Snooze you lose i guess
		
Click to expand...

Word of advice, strike whilst the irons hot with golf depot and pay with a CC you're covered.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2020)

Finally became a proper full member today; "bought" a locker.


----------



## Daveg99 (May 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finally became a proper full member today; "bought" a locker. 

Click to expand...

Haha just emailed my club about a locker this morning! 
Also had a golf depot order refunded 😒


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finally became a proper full member today; "bought" a locker. 

Click to expand...

Blimey! What does that make me then?

Handed in my locker key this year along with the trolley shed. Clubs spent so much time in the boot it no longer seemed necessary. 

😥But now I am no longer a proper full member. 😥


----------



## Siolag (May 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finally became a proper full member today; "bought" a locker. 

Click to expand...

I got mine a week before the lockdown 😂.


----------



## Siolag (May 6, 2020)

Golf Depot order shipped.


----------



## Cherry13 (May 6, 2020)

Siolag said:



			Golf Depot order shipped.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered an M1, but got a refund (credit memo) this morning. Bit frustrating but the golfdepot lottery continues.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			I ordered an M1, but got a refund (credit memo) this morning. *Bit frustrating but the golfdepot lottery continues.*

Click to expand...

I know someone who ordered an M1 aswell.....

It is but bare in mind there might only be 1 item and 3 people have ordered the same item, there website isnt set as a  live stock page.


----------



## Chambers2289 (May 6, 2020)

I've played the "Golf Depot Lottery" twice now, first time I ordered a driver which came brand new unopened as described, today my 2nd parcel came with 2 gloves and 3 Shirts in, one of the Shirts was meant to be black, 4/5 items perfect, the black Shirt is White however, there was a note on the delivery note though saying "White Only" I acutally quite like the white one though so I guess i'll keep it.


----------



## Cherry13 (May 6, 2020)

Chambers2289 said:



			I've played the "Golf Depot Lottery" twice now, first time I ordered a driver which came brand new unopened as described, today my 2nd parcel came with 2 gloves and 3 Shirts in, one of the Shirts was meant to be black, 4/5 items perfect, the black Shirt is White however, there was a note on the delivery note though saying "White Only" I acutally quite like the white one though so I guess i'll keep it.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing it wasn’t black for slimming purposes then 😂


----------



## Cherry13 (May 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I know someone who ordered an M1 aswell.....

It is but bare in mind there might only be 1 item and 3 people have ordered the same item, there website isnt set as a  live stock page.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I gathered it was just being updated periodically. I’m not too fussed. It was just as seemed like to good to turn down. I’ll keep an eye out, although I’m not interested in any of the ex demo stock as I think that will be too much of a lottery.


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2020)

Oh my lord, beat this one.
I've just taken some photos of the Bounce 2 shoes I bought from Golf Depot with a view to sticking them on Ebay as they're a bit too snug.
Well I've realised why the left one didn't fit correctly, they've sent two right foot shoes 
Time to see what their returns policy is like


----------



## huds1475 (May 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my lord, beat this one.
I've just taken some photos of the Bounce 2 shoes I bought from Golf Depot with a view to sticking them on Ebay as they're a bit too snug.
Well I've realised why the left one didn't fit correctly, they've sent two right foot shoes 
Time to see what their returns policy is like 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## moogie (May 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my lord, beat this one.
I've just taken some photos of the Bounce 2 shoes I bought from Golf Depot with a view to sticking them on Ebay as they're a bit too snug.
Well I've realised why the left one didn't fit correctly, they've sent two right foot shoes 
Time to see what their returns policy is like 

Click to expand...


Now this....... 
Will be worth following 😂😂


----------



## larmen (May 6, 2020)

Might it be easier to get an exchange in your left foot?  I did look at some stuff, but it looks like you all learned the lesson for me.


----------



## i*windows (May 6, 2020)

big max dri lite 8


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

I get up early (Smiffy style) most mornings, had the a shopping channel on in the background whilst doing some paperwork, oh dear, got some 'non-stick' super duper pan now on its way


----------



## Jensen (May 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my lord, beat this one.
I've just taken some photos of the Bounce 2 shoes I bought from Golf Depot with a view to sticking them on Ebay as they're a bit too snug.
Well I've realised why the left one didn't fit correctly, they've sent two right foot shoes 
Time to see what their returns policy is like 

Click to expand...







😂😂😂😂


----------



## davemc1 (May 6, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			I ordered an M1, but got a refund (credit memo) this morning. Bit frustrating but the golfdepot lottery continues.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I’ve got the same 🙁 

Btw what is a credit memo?


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Sadly I’ve got the same 🙁 

Btw what is a credit memo?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it’s similar to a credit note, in essence, a promise.


----------



## Spoon (May 6, 2020)

I too got a credit memo today, but I've not had the money returned yet... How long do I leave it, and what, if anything, can you do?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2020)

Spoon said:



			I too got a credit memo today, but I've not had the money returned yet... How long do I leave it, and what, if anything, can you do?
		
Click to expand...

If you paid via Paypal it could take up to 14 days for you to get your money back.


----------



## moogie (May 6, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			If you paid via Paypal it could take up to 14 days for you to get your money back.
		
Click to expand...


The site no longer accepts PayPal for whatever reason...... 

Just card payments


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2020)

moogie said:



			The site no longer accepts PayPal for whatever reason......

Just card payments
		
Click to expand...

This must be a recent change then as they were just 3-4 weeks ago.🤷‍♂️


----------



## moogie (May 6, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			This must be a recent change then as they were just 3-4 weeks ago.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


Yes you're right they were
I bought a putter about that time too

Now it just directs you to a card payment form to fill in,  not offering up PayPal option as had done in the past

Maybe he's sick of the fees.....


----------



## IainP (May 6, 2020)

moogie said:



			Yes you're right they were
I bought a putter about that time too

Now it just directs you to a card payment form to fill in,  not offering up PayPal option as had done in the past

Maybe he's sick of the fees.....
		
Click to expand...

Or the refunds...


----------



## moogie (May 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			Or the refunds...
		
Click to expand...


Well you can still do a charge back on a card purchase to get a refund...... Or has something changed I'm not aware of...??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2020)

moogie said:



			Yes you're right they were
I bought a putter about that time too

Now it just directs you to a card payment form to fill in,  not offering up PayPal option as had done in the past

Maybe he's sick of the fees.....
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			Or the refunds...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how it works, but maybe they were sick of him?


----------



## IainP (May 6, 2020)

moogie said:



			Well you can still do a charge back on a card purchase to get a refund...... Or has something changed I'm not aware of...??
		
Click to expand...

It was partly tongue in cheek but I wouldn't be surprised if the process is a little different.
I made one order via PayPal and after sometime had to pursue a refund myself. Another via a CC and he refunded it himself promptly.


----------



## moogie (May 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			It was partly tongue in cheek but I wouldn't be surprised if the process is a little different.
I made one order via PayPal and after sometime had to pursue a refund myself. Another via a CC and he refunded it himself promptly.
		
Click to expand...

Think I've used the site 4 or 5 times
All been faultless 

Then the last transaction was during the crazy 1st weekend he had a few weeks ago
Purchased 3 items
48hrs later I was refunded for 2 of those items,  no doubt sold out due to the daft prices that weekend.... 
The remaining item arrived promptly after this 

Heard some horror stories
Guess I've just been lucky 👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Bought a new phone. Galaxy A71 on its way for the princely sum of £26 a month plus £35 up front.


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2020)

A square of astro turf and some plywood to make a chipping board for the garden


----------



## Jacko_G (May 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			Or the refunds...
		
Click to expand...

Does eBay's ridiculous returns policy apply to goods bought online and paid via PayPal or just apply to eBay purchases?

If I was a retailer I wouldn't accept PayPal if it was the same returns policy.


----------



## Zig (May 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			A square of astro turf and some plywood to make a chipping board for the garden
		
Click to expand...

I've carpeted the top of a palette for the same purpose! And now I can't stop double-hitting!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 6, 2020)

moogie said:



			The site no longer accepts PayPal for whatever reason......

Just card payments
		
Click to expand...

I’m only assuming here but maybe he needed a cash injection of funds and was whacking gear out at crazy prices to fill his boots the shorterm


----------



## Spoon (May 6, 2020)

Got these, £80. Lovely forgiving shovel beauties


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Bought a new phone. Galaxy A71 on its way for the princely sum of £26 a month plus £35 up front.
		
Click to expand...

out of curiosity what mins/data do you get a month and for how long?


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Does eBay's ridiculous returns policy apply to goods bought online and paid via PayPal or just apply to eBay purchases?

If I was a retailer I wouldn't accept PayPal if it was the same returns policy.
		
Click to expand...

I stopped using PayPal when I had my stores, they favour the buyer hugely and immediately take their money out the account or freeze the whole account as soon as they get a complaint, without discussing anything with the seller first, Would guess they’ve pulled out for that reason.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			out of curiosity what mins/data do you get a month and for how long?
		
Click to expand...

The mins and texts are unlimited as they seem to be on all contracts these days. I got 30GB which is way more than my last contract (4), but for some reason 30GB was the same price as 5GB on this website*.  So can't really say no to that. Two year contract, which is good, I didn't want to go three because things start going wrong.

*I got it from mobilephonesdirect.co.uk. Thought it was a good deal, plus it's on O2 who I was already with, so it serves just like an upgrade, except a vastly better price than O2 offered me themselves (you probably saw me earlier on random irritations).


----------



## BristolMike (May 7, 2020)

I bought a real deal Ventus Black shaft to test out, heard good things so it should hopefully work quite well


----------



## richart (May 8, 2020)

Bought three shirts and two pairs of shorts from County Golf. They have a 20% off for the bank holiday. £65 all in, Cutter and Buck and Greg Norman. Not bad. Shorts obviously not to play golf in.


----------



## larmen (May 8, 2020)

richart said:



			Bought three shirts and two pairs of shorts from County Golf. They have a 20% off for the bank holiday. £65 all in, Cutter and Buck and Greg Norman. Not bad. Shorts obviously not to play golf in.

Click to expand...

thanks for the tip. Got a ping top for 16. Shame I am not bigger because a lot is left in 3XL


----------



## Dando (May 8, 2020)

larmen said:



			thanks for the tip. Got a ping top for 16. Shame I am not bigger because a lot is left in 3XL
		
Click to expand...

Just eat more!


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 9, 2020)

This lockdown has saw me become an Aficionado of fine golfing gear at bargain prices. 

I’ve bought 

Vega vc01 -vc03 iron heads new for £300

RRP on some sites is north of £1300

Set of new C taper shafts abs ferules, epoxy etc for about £100

Three new Vega Wedges in a stunning raw finish for £110, £69 and £65 quid 

RRP £200 each I think 

A brand new PXG 0311x 1 Iron (🤣🤣 who am I kidding..) with an aerotech steelfiber shaft. New from Golf Depot for £150 RRP probably north of £400 plus the shaft won’t be cheap!

A scotty Cameron phantom x5 putter, new from golf depot for £200 quid. RRP on most sites still £350 plus atm 

So I have spent around £1000 give or take 

However... 😊

I did not like the feel of the scotty phantom and preferred my old Futura X5. Flogged the scotty for £230 on eBay. 

RTX3 54 and 60 for £50 to a mate 

SM7s Nearly new to a mate for £200

Srixon 765 4-pw to a fellow NW crew chum 😊 £220

Callaway xr16 3 wood nearly new on eBay for £65

So my total outlay was only £229. 

😁

Very happy with my (rose tinted) thoughts that I am a golf wheeler dealer 😂

Bag looks that absolute dogs at the moment. Killing me staring at the shineys everyday. Especially when I have no garden to swing them in currently. 

Just hope I like the bloody things on the course.


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			This lockdown has saw me become an Aficionado of fine golfing gear at bargain prices.

I’ve bought

Vega vc01 -vc03 iron heads new for £300

RRP on some sites is north of £1300

Set of new C taper shafts abs ferules, epoxy etc for about £100

Three new Vega Wedges in a stunning raw finish for £110, £69 and £65 quid

RRP £200 each I think

A brand new PXG 0311x 1 Iron (🤣🤣 who am I kidding..) with an aerotech steelfiber shaft. New from Golf Depot for £150 RRP probably north of £400 plus the shaft won’t be cheap!

A scotty Cameron phantom x5 putter, new from golf depot for £200 quid. RRP on most sites still £350 plus atm

So I have spent around £1000 give or take

However... 😊

I did not like the feel of the scotty phantom and preferred my old Futura X5. Flogged the scotty for £230 on eBay.

RTX3 54 and 60 for £50 to a mate

SM7s Nearly new to a mate for £200

Srixon 765 4-pw to a fellow NW crew chum 😊 £220

Callaway xr16 3 wood nearly new on eBay for £65

So my total outlay was only £229.

😁

Very happy with my (rose tinted) thoughts that I am a golf wheeler dealer 😂

Bag looks that absolute dogs at the moment. Killing me staring at the shineys everyday. Especially when I have no garden to swing them in currently.

Just hope I like the bloody things on the course.
		
Click to expand...

It’s gonna be brutal when we get the first 2 and 3 ball on the course and none of us like our brand new set up!!! Could be the worlds biggest fire sale at BOL! 😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 9, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			It’s gonna be brutal when we get the first 2 and 3 ball on the course and none of us like our brand new set up!!! Could be the worlds biggest fire sale at BOL! 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think we will be fine. 

It will be at least 3 weeks and of saving face before we flog all out goodies on eBay 🤣

Mind you. At least you will get ownership of a PXG 1 iron for the bargain price of £149 😂


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			I think we will be fine.

It will be at least 3 weeks and of saving face before we flog all out goodies on eBay 🤣

Mind you. At least you will get ownership of a PXG 1 iron for the bargain price of £149 😂
		
Click to expand...

You can sod off! Heavily used face. Even heavier used hosel. I’ll give you £99 and a lift to Machrie at diesel and coffee cost only 👍


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 9, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			You can sod off! Heavily used face. Even heavier used hosel. I’ll give you £99 and a lift to Machrie at diesel and coffee cost only 👍
		
Click to expand...

Nah. I am a 1 iron god in a choppers body. 

Possibly..


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2020)

I haven't bought anything golfy whilst in lockdown - not even looked at new irons 😁😁


----------



## huds1475 (May 9, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Nah. I am a 1 iron god in a choppers body. 

Possibly..
		
Click to expand...

A 1 iron?!?!?

Are you planning on worrying some moles?


----------



## timd77 (May 9, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			This lockdown has saw me become an Aficionado of fine golfing gear at bargain prices.

I’ve bought

Vega vc01 -vc03 iron heads new for £300

RRP on some sites is north of £1300

Set of new C taper shafts abs ferules, epoxy etc for about £100

Three new Vega Wedges in a stunning raw finish for £110, £69 and £65 quid

RRP £200 each I think

A brand new PXG 0311x 1 Iron (🤣🤣 who am I kidding..) with an aerotech steelfiber shaft. New from Golf Depot for £150 RRP probably north of £400 plus the shaft won’t be cheap!

A scotty Cameron phantom x5 putter, new from golf depot for £200 quid. RRP on most sites still £350 plus atm

So I have spent around £1000 give or take

However... 😊

I did not like the feel of the scotty phantom and preferred my old Futura X5. Flogged the scotty for £230 on eBay.

RTX3 54 and 60 for £50 to a mate

SM7s Nearly new to a mate for £200

Srixon 765 4-pw to a fellow NW crew chum 😊 £220

Callaway xr16 3 wood nearly new on eBay for £65

So my total outlay was only £229.

😁

Very happy with my (rose tinted) thoughts that I am a golf wheeler dealer 😂

Bag looks that absolute dogs at the moment. Killing me staring at the shineys everyday. Especially when I have no garden to swing them in currently.

Just hope I like the bloody things on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know anything about Vega but have you watched these videos SAS golf chap has been doing? He’s bought a job lot of heads with the plan being to build them into sets and flog them on. Interesting series.


----------



## Spoon (May 11, 2020)

My build a bargain bag for a returning golfer continues...

Yesterday I bagged a benross hot speed 10 driver and a hot speed 10 3 wood, both in great condition with Headcovers £50 for the pair. 

And a brand new Cleveland huntington beach Soft putter for £41! 

With the putter, I fancied trying a milled face and been as I just sold my old white hot rossie for £60 I'm quids in. 

Pretty chuffed


----------



## moogie (May 11, 2020)

Latest in the golf depot lotto

Parcel arrived today
3 items 
As per order

2 exactly as ordered
3rd item,  a 5 wood instead of the advertised 3 wood 

As meatloaf once said..... 
2 out of 3 ain't bad😉


----------



## kevster84 (May 11, 2020)

Spoon said:



			My build a bargain bag for a returning golfer continues...

Yesterday I bagged a benross hot speed 10 driver and a hot speed 10 3 wood, both in great condition with Headcovers £50 for the pair.

And a brand new Cleveland huntington beach Soft putter for £41!

With the putter, I fancied trying a milled face and been as I just sold my old white hot rossie for £60 I'm quids in.

Pretty chuffed 

Click to expand...

Where did you get that putter from for that price?!


----------



## Siolag (May 11, 2020)

moogie said:



			Latest in the golf depot lotto

Parcel arrived today
3 items
As per order

2 exactly as ordered
3rd item,  a 5 wood instead of the advertised 3 wood

As meatloaf once said.....
2 out of 3 ain't bad😉
		
Click to expand...

Mine is out for delivery today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Spoon (May 11, 2020)

kevster84 said:



			Where did you get that putter from for that price?!
		
Click to expand...

Ebay, think it slipped through the net and nobody else bid on it.


----------



## larmen (May 11, 2020)

Spoon said:



			Ebay, think it slipped through the net and nobody else bid on it.
		
Click to expand...

You can get an absolute bargain on eBay when the seller is doing an awful job in describing an item, maybe even does a typo in the title.


----------



## Spoon (May 11, 2020)

larmen said:



			You can get an absolute bargain on eBay when the seller is doing an awful job in describing an item, maybe even does a typo in the title.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I think in both of my cases it was more to do with them ending at non peak times. On both, I was literally the only bidder. I kind of feel bad for the putter guy, I sent him a buy it now offer of £50 which he declined saying he hoped to get £60+ for it... :/


----------



## Robster59 (May 11, 2020)

Just bought a Tenda MW5 Quad Mesh system for my WiFi.  Hopefully that will stop the moaning from the missus about losing signal.


----------



## Siolag (May 11, 2020)

2 clubs, 2 lots of balls. 

Both as described. That’s 3/3 for me from Golf Depot. 

Now I just need to hit these irons and lose some of these balls 🤣.


----------



## Spoon (May 11, 2020)

Siolag said:



			2 clubs, 2 lots of balls. 

Both as described. That’s 3/3 for me from Golf Depot. 

Now I just need to hit these irons and lose some of these balls 🤣.
		
Click to expand...

I've still not had my refund... I've been sent one of those credit memos though. I wonder if I order more stuff to take if over the £39.99, the 1st order will arrive??

No response via email or phone. :/


----------



## davemc1 (May 11, 2020)

Spoon said:



			I've still not had my refund... I've been sent one of those credit memos though. I wonder if I order more stuff to take if over the £39.99, the 1st order will arrive??

No response via email or phone. :/
		
Click to expand...

I got refunded 24hrs after the credit memo landed


----------



## davemc1 (May 11, 2020)

What are you guys still buying off golf depot? They’ve nothing left


----------



## Steviefella (May 11, 2020)

New set of Srixon Z155 irons for the Wifey to replace her old sticks, 6-pw, graphite.  175 bucks, bit of a bargain me thinks.


----------



## Spoon (May 11, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			What are you guys still buying off golf depot? They’ve nothing left
		
Click to expand...

£20 odd of Balls & gloves was my first order. Visited today and I'm sure they had some new things, not much, but the odd bit I don't remember seeing before.

My credit memo landed end of last week, I just missed it as it went to spam.


----------



## Chico84 (May 12, 2020)

Spoon said:



			£20 odd of Balls & gloves was my first order. Visited today and I'm sure they had some new things, not much, but the odd bit I don't remember seeing before.

My credit memo landed end of last week, I just missed it as it went to spam.
		
Click to expand...

It’s just another added excitement to the ongoing Golf Depot lockdown tombola of luck and chance - what new and random items will be added to the site this week and will they be at such a ludicrously low price as to justify buying a spare set of irons, just in case?


----------



## BristolMike (May 12, 2020)

PXG Proto X+ driver with a Fujikura Pro 2.0. There could be a Ventus black or Pro 2.0 shaft for sale soon depending on which one works best


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			What are you guys still buying off golf depot? They’ve nothing left
		
Click to expand...

haha I’ve just been on for a nose an there’s literally no clubs left 😂😂 Considering there customer service is shocking, he’s made a right few quid😁


----------



## Redtraveller (May 12, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			haha I’ve just been on for a nose an there’s literally no clubs left 😂😂 Considering there customer service is shocking, he’s made a right few quid😁
		
Click to expand...

Most of it is probably on its way back to them


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Most of it is probably on its way back to them
		
Click to expand...

Well he’s not getting any gear back off me. I’m one of his few very happy customers 😁


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2020)

I'll decide how happy I am tomorrow at about 1900 once its all been used


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll decide how happy I am tomorrow at about 1900 once its all been used 

Click to expand...

So will the be on e-bay by 19.05


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2020)

I bought a kind of elastic belt thing with pockets in to keep my phone in while I'm running.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Most of it is probably on its way back to them
		
Click to expand...

Well if only they'd respond to emails 🤔
Had to get PayPal involved.


----------



## Spoon (May 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Well if only they'd respond to emails 🤔
Had to get PayPal involved.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I spoke to the bank today. They're going to open a dispute case. All because they he can't respond to email or answer a phone :/

Tbh, I'm much happier with the stuff I got 2nd hand on fleabay instead


----------



## Zig (May 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Well if only they'd respond to emails 🤔
Had to get PayPal involved.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same in my case - PayPal resolved in my favour for incorrect and undelivered items in one order. I did have a second order in which everything was delivered perfectly, so 50/50 success rate for me.


----------



## jmcp (May 13, 2020)

I’ve also opened a case with the bank, 4 weeks and still no goods which is a shame as I have had some good deals from them in the past but I won’t risk it ever again.

cheers, John


----------



## karlcole (May 13, 2020)

Same here still waiting on PayPal to resolve my issues with golf depot


----------



## Bobby19 (May 13, 2020)

Pair of Skechers Mojo Elite from eBay

Looking forward to seeing how comfy they are.


----------



## Karl102 (May 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Further to previous, HotGolf are definitely not operating normally, purchased Saturday and still no sign of stuff entering the Royal Mail system.
No big deal in the general scheme of things, just relevant to this chat.
		
Click to expand...

Hot Golf (if its the one based near Cheshire Oaks) are usually top draw.  They use DPD.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Further to previous, HotGolf are definitely not operating normally, purchased Saturday and still no sign of stuff entering the Royal Mail system.
No big deal in the general scheme of things, just relevant to this chat.
		
Click to expand...

Hotgolf is usually spot on. Give them a call, jamie the lad who runs it is sound.


----------



## huds1475 (May 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I bought a kind of elastic belt thing with pockets in to keep my phone in while I'm running.
		
Click to expand...

Its called a bumbag 👍


----------



## davemc1 (May 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Normally sold with roller skates, tight shorts, a perm and a headband. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

No wonder Hotgolf are a bit slow with your order!


----------



## Wabinez (May 13, 2020)

Well, bought a golf bag. my Motocaddy bag didn’t fit well on the new trolley...so a new one is purchased.

Big Max I-Dry Aqua Tour 3


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2020)

A new BBQ


----------



## larmen (May 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			maybe we won't need to ever leave our houses in the new world!
		
Click to expand...

Every time I watch Wall-e I find that movie very aspirational.

I might have gotten the message wrong ;-)


----------



## Jacko_G (May 14, 2020)

Bobby19 said:



			Pair of Skechers Mojo Elite from eBay

Looking forward to seeing how comfy they are.
		
Click to expand...

I like my Skechers, think they're really comfortable, got golf shoes, casual shoes and my work shoes by Skechers.

However, I'm starting to wonder if they've changed the last on their design. My latest Skechers golf shoes are certainly narrower at the toes and i just got new work shoes and these are exactly the same. They're not uncomfortable but certainly narrower.


----------



## Bobby19 (May 14, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I like my Skechers, think they're really comfortable, got golf shoes, casual shoes and my work shoes by Skechers.

However, I'm starting to wonder if they've changed the last on their design. My latest Skechers golf shoes are certainly narrower at the toes and i just got new work shoes and these are exactly the same. They're not uncomfortable but certainly narrower.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a size bigger than normal so hopefully that helps with them being more narrow.

My current shoes are Nike and they are really hard and sore on the sole of the foot.


----------



## HampshireHog (May 14, 2020)

One of those funny little rake heads that goes on the handle of your club.

Doing my bit for my course.


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2020)

Had a response from GD via Paypal, an offer of a partial £9.99 refund and a replacement item. It doesn't state exactly what the replacement is but I'm game for a laugh


----------



## Chico84 (May 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Had a response from GD via Paypal, an offer of a partial £9.99 refund and a replacement item. It doesn't state exactly what the replacement is but I'm game for a laugh 

Click to expand...

Brilliant. Although looking on the website there is hardly anything left. You might end up with a Chelsea branded ball marker.


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Brilliant. Although looking on the website there is hardly anything left. You might end up with a Chelsea branded ball marker.
		
Click to expand...

Better than a Man Utd one I guess 🤣


----------



## Depreston (May 15, 2020)

Be needing to buy some new balls at this rate


----------



## Siolag (May 15, 2020)

Received a keyboard and mouse through for home working. Our company are 'in it for the long run' so we all got money for home office equipment.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 15, 2020)

Just bought:

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...Grey-University-Red-Black-White.html#SID=2336 

Also bought 2 addidas Tops


----------



## moogie (May 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Had a response from GD via Paypal, an offer of a partial £9.99 refund and a replacement item. It doesn't state exactly what the replacement is but I'm game for a laugh 

Click to expand...


I'd be taking full refund and buy elsewhere 
Judging by what's left on website 
There's not much stock left of any description


----------



## Redtraveller (May 15, 2020)

Just bought and adidas vest on the adidas website, 30% off today if anyone is interested


----------



## azazel (May 15, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Just bought:

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...Grey-University-Red-Black-White.html#SID=2336

Also bought 2 addidas Tops
		
Click to expand...

Oh boy! Must.Not.Give.In.To.Temptation.


----------



## Vikingman (May 15, 2020)

Bought some new Adidas shoes on Wednesday.

Wore them today for the first time, like playing in carpet slippers.


----------



## Jensen (May 15, 2020)

Ecco Biom G3 Golf Shoes

https://www.golfworx.co.uk/a~131804bl-ecco-biom-g3-gore-tex-golf-shoe-black-131804-01001.html

I've had a few pairs of Ecco Shoes, little bit more expensive but they are quality


----------



## USER1999 (May 15, 2020)

I bought 3 safes. I have installed, two, and have one to go. Nothing to do with golf, but may be I might keep somd golf balls in one, who knows?


----------



## Depreston (May 15, 2020)

robbeh32 said:



			Just bought:

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...Grey-University-Red-Black-White.html#SID=2336

Also bought 2 addidas Tops
		
Click to expand...

Comfiest golf shoes going them mate


----------



## Robster59 (May 16, 2020)

Vikingman said:



			Bought some new Adidas shoes on Wednesday.

Wore them today for the first time, like playing in carpet slippers.
		
Click to expand...

I won a couple of pairs in a competition. I'd have to agree.


----------



## Robster59 (May 16, 2020)

A Fossil Gen 5 smart watch. Spotted it on Hot UK Deals with codes to give £100 off RRP.


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 18, 2020)

I just bought a Ping G400 driver. A US retailer (Dick's Sporting Goods) re-opened  Saturday May 9th and they had them on sale. I'm 70 and have lost a lot of distance off the tee. After three rounds I've noticed an increase in my yardage. Hopefully it will continue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I just bought a Ping G400 driver. A US retailer (Dick's Sporting Goods) re-opened  Saturday May 9th and they had them on sale. I'm 70 and have lost a lot of distance off the tee. After three rounds I've noticed an increase in my yardage. Hopefully it will continue.
		
Click to expand...

I went into a Dick's Sporting Goods shop outside Orlando a couple of years ago. Never seen a shop like it. Covers pretty much every sport, hell of a range for each one. Where else can you buy swiming goggles, a pack of golf tees, a crossbow with arrows, survival gear, a shotgun and a baseball mitt under one roof? I spent an hour wandering around it, grinning most of the time. I also bought a very fine pair of Adidas spikeless shoes for $40 that I am still using .

Handsome range the G400, I'm pleased it is going well for you.


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 18, 2020)

Yes. Dick's is amazing. They actually  own Golf Galaxy. In fact almost all of the competing national golf retailers here in Charlotte NC have closed except for country club pro shops and a couple of local repair shops. I buy all my golf supplies as well as other sports related items at Dick's. 

As an added note, I hope you all across the pond are back playing our beloved game soon.


----------



## Zig (May 18, 2020)

Some Z-Stars - thanks for the tip off earlier in the thread about cheap overstamped ones. And some new shoes... footboy pro SLs for only £74.99. Last years colour/style, but a bargain compared to the £149.99 being asked for this years variant!

https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/srixon-z-star-overstamp-golf-balls
http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/22508/footjoy-pro-sl-golf-shoes


----------



## Chico84 (May 18, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience of CG Discount Golf? Just looking on their website and some good deals to be had but the website has adverts on the front page for clubs that were released a few years ago and looks like it’s not been updated that often. Just wondering if it’s legit.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Does anyone have any experience of CG Discount Golf? Just looking on their website and some good deals to be had but the website has adverts on the front page for clubs that were released a few years ago and looks like it’s not been updated that often. Just wondering if it’s legit.
		
Click to expand...


CG are fine, have bought from them many times (albeit not since this all started)


----------



## Chico84 (May 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			CG are fine, have bought from them many times (albeit not since this all started)
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, that’s great to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Does anyone have any experience of CG Discount Golf? Just looking on their website and some good deals to be had but the website has adverts on the front page for clubs that were released a few years ago and looks like it’s not been updated that often. Just wondering if it’s legit.
		
Click to expand...

I've ordered from them before, hence why I get their emails. Bought a Cleveland wedge off them via ebay that was 40% off two years ago, I still use it now.


----------



## DuckHookDave (May 19, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Does anyone have any experience of CG Discount Golf? Just looking on their website and some good deals to be had but the website has adverts on the front page for clubs that were released a few years ago and looks like it’s not been updated that often. Just wondering if it’s legit.
		
Click to expand...

Been trying to contact them via email and phone and get no response for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Chico84 (May 19, 2020)

DuckHookDave said:



			Been trying to contact them via email and phone and get no response for the last couple of weeks
		
Click to expand...

The plot thickens. Perhaps a sequel to the Golf Depot saga!

In all seriousness I hope you get what you need sorted. 

I saw a few postings on a review site that were less than favourable. That combined with the slightly dated website banners and very good deals on a number of items led to my original query.


----------



## DuckHookDave (May 19, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			The plot thickens. Perhaps a sequel to the Golf Depot saga!

In all seriousness I hope you get what you need sorted.

I saw a few postings on a review site that were less than favourable. That combined with the slightly dated website banners and very good deals on a number of items led to my original query.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get through to them just now, was very helpful so I can't complain.


----------



## niceboy (May 19, 2020)

DuckHookDave said:



			I managed to get through to them just now, was very helpful so I can't complain.
		
Click to expand...

Golf depot is a disgrace, 5 weeks and counting for a polo shirt , they are still advertising in my size , I did manage to get a reply from them , with a promise of prompt postage ,tell me another !


----------



## DuckHookDave (May 19, 2020)

niceboy said:



			Golf depot is a disgrace, 5 weeks and counting for a polo shirt , they are still advertising in my size , I did manage to get a reply from them , with a promise of prompt postage ,tell me another !
		
Click to expand...

Mine was with cgdiscountgolf not golfdepot sorry. Didn't take the gamble of golf depot! Good luck though


----------



## Spoon (May 19, 2020)

A pair of tour 360 XT SL's 😎


----------



## chellie (May 19, 2020)

I'm waiting on some golf balls from CG Discount Golf but have used them before so not worried.


----------



## golfbluecustard (May 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I bought 3 safes. I have installed, two, and have one to go. Nothing to do with golf, but may be I might keep somd golf balls in one, who knows?
		
Click to expand...

Hi be great if you could share what make you got.... Not the combination! As looking to get one for  home myself 

Thanks

 GBC


----------



## huds1475 (May 19, 2020)

Do people, under the current circumstances, expect the same service as normal?

Is that reasonable?

Would think people might realise there are challenges in the supply chain right now and manage expectations accordingly.

Or maybe we all have too much time on our hands and can't understand others might have less?

Complaining publicly is a little uncouth. Unless you have the whole picture, and all of the facts, you are likely slandering a business and impacting potential sales.

Is that morally right?

Granted there are always extremes and, in some cases, people are genuinely let down.

But not to the extent you see the complaints on this forum at the moment.

I've never seen such levels of complaining about service before the C19 shenanigans.

Not aimed at anyone personally, just a general observation about the direction this thread has taken in the last 8 weeks.


----------



## jamiet7682 (May 20, 2020)

30% off on adidas website at the moment. Got a pair of white adicross retro shoes and a collared wind breaker.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 20, 2020)

Clubhouse Golf are doing 20% discount  on clothing when you buy a minimum of 2 items


----------



## Simonsmh (May 20, 2020)

Morning

I'm in the market for a new rangefinder..the Bushnel V5 shift. It seems to be £359 at most places, but with a 5% discount code at ClicGolf I've got it down to £341.05. 

Thought I'd ask if anybody could better the 5% code I found and get it down any more than that??

Thanks is advance!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2020)

Just ordered 2 dox TP5x, hoping to use and probably lose them soon . Now time to shine up my clubs if I can find them


----------



## timd77 (May 20, 2020)

A second hand TM M2 3 wood from golfbidder. Got to be said, their service is superb. I’m PXing another club, they pay for the p&p and arrange for UPS to collect it from my house.

I don’t always use them because they’re a touch more expensive, but you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## Jacko_G (May 20, 2020)

More timber. 

Lining my flower beds and a path.


----------



## Babyliss (May 20, 2020)

I did not buy anything today)))


----------



## Bazzatron (May 20, 2020)

3 Fred Perrys, thanks to the racists for reminding me.


----------



## barry23 (May 20, 2020)

A Titleist stadry cart bag from snainton golf. Good communication from them regarding the delays because of the obvious. 
Very happy with the upgrade from my old stand bag


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 20, 2020)

Babyliss said:



			I did not buy anything today)))
		
Click to expand...

Me either; but it's still early.


----------



## huds1475 (May 21, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			3 Fred Perrys, *thanks to the racists* for reminding me.
		
Click to expand...

The racists??

Have to ask, been puzzling over what it could be a typo for


----------



## Bazzatron (May 21, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			The racists??

Have to ask, been puzzling over what it could be a typo for
		
Click to expand...

No typo, last week a load of people on twitter were moaning because the latest Fred Perry ad only had black people in it, seemed to trigger a few for some reason.


----------



## Jensen (May 22, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Do people, under the current circumstances, expect the same service as normal?

Is that reasonable?

Would think people might realise there are challenges in the supply chain right now and manage expectations accordingly.

Or maybe we all have too much time on our hands and can't understand others might have less?

Complaining publicly is a little uncouth. Unless you have the whole picture, and all of the facts, you are likely slandering a business and impacting potential sales.

Is that morally right?

Granted there are always extremes and, in some cases, people are genuinely let down.

But not to the extent you see the complaints on this forum at the moment.

I've never seen such levels of complaining about service before the C19 shenanigans.

Not aimed at anyone personally, just a general observation about the direction this thread has taken in the last 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not the same service as normal, but I would at least expect the orders to be correct.
Too many examples, but include:-
1. A pair of shoes arriving with 2 right feet 😳!!
2. A 5 wood received instead of a 3 wood 😧
3. Shirts received wrong sizing and colours 😮

There are many more examples of horrendous stories about Golf Depot. These are not slanderous, they are FACT!

Personally, I have never used Golf Depot and have no plans to based on the terrible experiences reported on here 👎


----------



## huds1475 (May 22, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			No typo, last week a load of people on twitter were moaning because the latest Fred Perry ad only had black people in it, seemed to trigger a few for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. Mostly give twitter the swerve nowadays. A platform that's even worse than faceache 

Which is some achievement. 

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## huds1475 (May 22, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Maybe not the same service as normal, but I would at least expect the orders to be correct.
Too many examples, but include:-
1. A pair of shoes arriving with 2 right feet 😳!!
2. A 5 wood received instead of a 3 wood 😧
3. Shirts received wrong sizing and colours 😮

There are many more examples of horrendous stories about Golf Depot. These are not slanderous, they are FACT!

Personally, I have never used Golf Depot and have no plans to based on the terrible experiences reported on here 👎
		
Click to expand...

There are also examples of people getting great bargains too.

Irrespective of that, I just don't like people taking to public platforms to air a private dispute.

Beezerk's two right shoes is forum gold though 😂🤣😅


----------



## huds1475 (May 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I've now taken the issue up with eBay/PayPal.
		
Click to expand...

A sensible approach.

All I'm saying is, if I buy something from a retailer, and think either the product or the transaction is flawed, I'll take it up with them.

If you get no response, resolve in line with your consumer rights.

People have no way of knowing if an issue is a genuine mistake if they don't resolve with the other party. 

Assuming the worst and calling the other party out in public is either naive, immature, lazy, selfish or malicious.


----------



## Crow (May 22, 2020)

With all this talk of poor communication from retailers I thought I'd give a shout out for Golf Sidekick, the YouTube channel based in Malaysia.

I ordered a pitch mark repair tool from them at the end of March and had two confirmation emails straight away.

Unfortunately with various lockdown issues they've not been able to ship but in the meantime I've had 5 emails from Matt the site host updating me on the current state of play, the last to say that they'd sourced a new shipper and my parcel should be on it's way shortly.

I'm impressed with the very friendly and caring service.


----------



## Zig (May 22, 2020)

Shoes from Snainton Golf arrived today... speedy delivery (ordered Tue), Footjoy Pro SL, 74.99 with voucher for 10% off next purchase. Top marks!


----------



## niceboy (May 22, 2020)

Zig said:



			Shoes from Snainton Golf arrived today... speedy delivery (ordered Tue), Footjoy Pro SL, 74.99 with voucher for 10% off next purchase. Top marks! 

Click to expand...

Any chance of the voucher code ?


----------



## huds1475 (May 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Or it's just following the conversation on a thread that specifically talks about online golf purchases.
If you read what I previously wrote, you'll see that I was giving them plenty of slack. Over ten phone calls from me, none of which were returned despite promises, and a day short of 2 weeks since I paid, I've given them plenty of slack but there just comes a time.
Hopefully you can see from my previous posts that I was happy to give them plenty of leeway.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not calling you out personally old chap


----------



## niceboy (May 23, 2020)

Zig said:



			Shoes from Snainton Golf arrived today... speedy delivery (ordered Tue), Footjoy Pro SL, 74.99 with voucher for 10% off next purchase. Top marks! 

Click to expand...

Any change of the voucher code , please ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 23, 2020)

Two dozen Bridgestone balls from Clubhouse Golf at £24.50 per dozen

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bridgestone-2019-Tour-B-XS-Golf-Balls.html


----------



## harpo_72 (May 23, 2020)

I went to see if I could assemble a bag for whilst I was here. They had some mizuno jpx 919 forged in truetemper r300 at £695, which were okay but I decided not to. There was a nice enough Wilson staff putter at £105 .. little bit rich for me so I walked away. I tried the spider from Taylor made and odyssey.. nice but the inserts are too soft, the Scotty Cameron was good with a milled face but seriously too much for something so universal. So no putter purchased.
 I did buy a g400 sft regular 10 degree driver, it went with a soft draw (I didn’t know it was an sft ) I was getting 14 degrees of launch and around 2400-2600 spin carry was 230-235 yards and dispersion was 12 yards .. so I parted with my cash. Now I need to get my clubs out here !


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2020)

Another fairway wood, this time a bargain Callaway Xr 4 wood. 

Well, one of them has to work eh?


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2020)

Crow said:



			With all this talk of poor communication from retailers I thought I'd give a shout out for Golf Sidekick, the YouTube channel based in Malaysia.

I ordered a pitch mark repair tool from them at the end of March and had two confirmation emails straight away.

Unfortunately with various lockdown issues they've not been able to ship but in the meantime I've had 5 emails from Matt the site host updating me on the current state of play, the last to say that they'd sourced a new shipper and my parcel should be on it's way shortly.

I'm impressed with the very friendly and caring service.
		
Click to expand...

Love that guy. Seems like a great bloke that you'd love to have a round and a pint with.


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 24, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123095739711 - was directed towards this on a group chat - seems like a steal.


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2020)

Adams Super S 4 hybrid off e bay. £23 delivered.


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Two dozen Bridgestone balls from Clubhouse Golf at £24.50 per dozen

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bridgestone-2019-Tour-B-XS-Golf-Balls.html

Click to expand...

You don't like the Extra Soft ones? £12.99 a dozen? Or the Wilson DX2 £11.99 a dozen?


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Chalk and cheese, he bought top level balls, equivalent to Prov1, for under two thirds the cost.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question. Does it really matter to us H/C golfers? You can loose £1 balls just as easilly as £2 balls. Or £3 balls for that matter.


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2020)

My mates plays off 7 and just throws any ball down. Slazengers / anything. Never seems to play any different and NEVER EVER blames the type of ball he's playing with. Most of the time he's no idea.


----------



## Wabinez (May 24, 2020)

Solidthreeputt said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123095739711 - was directed towards this on a group chat - seems like a steal.
		
Click to expand...

are you in the same group chat as me....?!

loads of a group I am in have them 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			My mates plays off 7 and just throws any ball down. Slazengers / anything. Never seems to play any different and NEVER EVER blames the type of ball he's playing with. Most of the time he's no idea.
		
Click to expand...

Never loses it in play either cos every one he finds is his ?


----------



## IainP (May 24, 2020)

Finally stopped faffing about and became a club member again.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 25, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			You don't like the Extra Soft ones? £12.99 a dozen? Or the Wilson DX2 £11.99 a dozen?
		
Click to expand...

I‘ve not tried the soft ones, DX2 are ok, but I prefer the BXS. everyone has different opinions on balls, personally I play with many, happy to play pickups and often do, but ultimately I always end up gravitating to these, TP5 or ProV1. I like the feel of them.

i realised the other day, I may have become a bit of a ball snob, was in Costco and picked up the two dozen pack of their balls. Put them back though, before I spend on any ball, I‘d like to try one at least, would hate to buy two dozen of a ball I found I didn’t like, or maybe it was just the logo 🤔. May go back and get them if the Bridgestone don’t turn up in time though.

yes there are cheaper balls out there, but I know I like these, and at the price it’s a bargain, almost as good as the staff discount my lad gets at AG.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			Finally stopped faffing about and became a club member again.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Where have you joined and did they offer any sort of deal (just being nosey to see if clubs feel the need to try and attract members after lockdown or simply prospective members will simply come to them)


----------



## IainP (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Excellent. Where have you joined and did they offer any sort of deal (just being nosey to see if clubs feel the need to try and attract members after lockdown or simply prospective members will simply come to them)
		
Click to expand...

Around here, from the limited enquires I made, new member numbers are up so no need to put deals out.
Have joined Heythrop Park. Was impressed with the greens on Saturday, & played again Sunday.


----------



## Jensen (May 25, 2020)

Bought this Ecco golf shoe bag to match my new shoes

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ecco-Gol...hash=item3b45eee48b:m:m_xcPG5GDsz_xEpuU9fhrHw


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			Around here, from the limited enquires I made, new member numbers are up so no need to put deals out.
Have joined Heythrop Park. Was impressed with the greens on Saturday, & played again Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy your new home. I am sure those greens will soon be tricking you up though!


----------



## niceboy (May 25, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I‘ve not tried the soft ones, DX2 are ok, but I prefer the BXS. everyone has different opinions on balls, personally I play with many, happy to play pickups and often do, but ultimately I always end up gravitating to these, TP5 or ProV1. I like the feel of them.

i realised the other day, I may have become a bit of a ball snob, was in Costco and picked up the two dozen pack of their balls. Put them back though, before I spend on any ball, I‘d like to try one at least, would hate to buy two dozen of a ball I found I didn’t like, or maybe it was just the logo 🤔. May go back and get them if the Bridgestone don’t turn up in time though.

yes there are cheaper balls out there, but I know I like these, and at the price it’s a bargain, almost as good as the staff discount my lad gets at AG.
		
Click to expand...

I found a Costco ,Kirkland ball and in the 9 holes I used it , I was well impressed , could be the original model , which has better reviews , but if you can still, get the one I tried , I would buy them in a heartbeat , I usually use , prov1 or chrome soft .


----------



## Paperboy (May 25, 2020)

I've got my new Clicgear trolley, nothing wrong with the old one, just need to fit the new break cable. Will use it as my winter trolley that I don't mind get filthy. Save the new one for nicer weather 

Also a new cart bag - Big Max Aqua Tour 3 Cart Bag liked the look of it so hopefully it's good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

Shouldn't have put the Cadence Anser in my bag this morning. Now looking at milled Anser style putters online especially the Ping one https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/1016745/Ping_Anser_Milled.html  although this one not doing it in terms of its condition. Some Scotty's catching my eye too


----------



## Wabinez (May 25, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I've got my new Clicgear trolley, nothing wrong with the old one, just need to fit the new break cable. Will use it as my winter trolley that I don't mind get filthy. Save the new one for nicer weather 

Also a new cart bag - Big Max Aqua Tour 3 Cart Bag liked the look of it so hopefully it's good.
		
Click to expand...

just got that bag - it’s great! Loads of storage


----------



## jmcp (May 26, 2020)

For awareness, golf depot selling on eBay some of the stuff they pulled from their website, I‘m still waiting on a mastercard refund for orders not received and I know others on here are the same so be careful if you are tempted to buy from them. They also have a different email address for questions on eBay than from their website.

cheers, John


----------



## huds1475 (May 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shouldn't have put the Cadence Anser in my bag this morning. Now looking at milled Anser style putters online especially the Ping one https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/1016745/Ping_Anser_Milled.html  although this one not doing it in terms of its condition. Some Scotty's catching my eye too
		
Click to expand...

Will be putting an ER1 up later today, once I sort the pictures.

Had a putter fitting before lockdown, and the Evnroll's got the ball rolling properly quicker than anything else. By some distance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Will be putting an ER1 up later today, once I sort the pictures.

Had a putter fitting before lockdown, and the Evnroll's got the ball rolling properly quicker than anything else. By some distance
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer. See the reviews that Shiels did (think I saw Finch do one as well) and they do look a good putter. However aesthetically for me they don't look right and when I saw them in Silvermere (pre-lockdown) just couldn't get them to suit my eye. A shame as I agree with you everything I've seen suggests they are one of the best for getting the ball rolling but like everything, if you don't like what you're looking down at it just doesn't work. I am sure they'll be plenty though that aren't as OCD and picky as me and you'll sell it no problem. The issue is with me, not the putter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I STILL don't have my stuff from HotGolf.

Every other retailer has delivered stuff in a couple of working days, including the Footjoy Superlites that I ordered on Friday that arrived today.

Strongly recommend not using HotGolf at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

without wishing to rub salt in the wound but haven't they had a bit of a ropey reputation on here before and especially in the last few months? Hindsight and all that I know. Your post may just save someone else making a similar mistake though


----------



## IainP (May 26, 2020)

jmcp said:



			For awareness, golf depot selling on eBay some of the stuff they pulled from their website, I‘m still waiting on a mastercard refund for orders not received and I know others on here are the same so be careful if you are tempted to buy from them. They also have a different email address for questions on eBay than from their website.

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

You can't leave us hanging, need a link to one of their items so can locate the seller/shop. 😁

Ebay doesn't seem like a good fit for them but time will tell.


----------



## Redtraveller (May 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I STILL don't have my stuff from HotGolf.

Every other retailer has delivered stuff in a couple of working days, including the Footjoy Superlites that I ordered on Friday that arrived today.

Strongly recommend not using HotGolf at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you’ve bought on eBay and therefore paid by PayPal, just complain to them if you’ve got an issue and get a refund. Sorted quicker and you can go elsewhere


----------



## BristolMike (May 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I STILL don't have my stuff from HotGolf.

Every other retailer has delivered stuff in a couple of working days, including the Footjoy Superlites that I ordered on Friday that arrived today.

Strongly recommend not using HotGolf at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had very mixed experiences from them in lockdown. First few experiences really positive. Putter and net ordered, there within 2 days. Next few not quite as positive. It took a few weeks to get the refund on the putter (understandable I suppose) and I ordered a 3 wood that never came. Received a DPD email saying it was due to be delivered, but said they hadn’t received the item to send to me. Still not received it and assume it will be a few weeks yet if they need to get another from Titleist. 

Also I spoke to someone there about a big clothes order. Was told to email everything I wanted and they would come back with if they could get the colours I wanted and a price (offered a deal because of the 3 wood wait) by the end of the day. 3 working days later no email and have already ordered elsewhere now


----------



## timd77 (May 27, 2020)

Highly recommend the adidas code chaos shoes I bought a few weeks back. First round today and it was like walking on a couple of lovely Victoria sponges all day!


----------



## moogie (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Had a response from GD via Paypal, an offer of a partial £9.99 refund and a replacement item. It doesn't state exactly what the replacement is but I'm game for a laugh 

Click to expand...


Any updates on this mate? 

Dying to know how this pans out..... 😉


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

moogie said:



			Any updates on this mate? 

Dying to know how this pans out..... 😉
		
Click to expand...

Please let it be pink castle tees


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

My splurge arrived today. Happy days. Put the FJ Pro SL on straight from the box for my lesson. Lovely fit and very comfy. Will give the Dryjoys  whirl on the practice ground on Friday. Very efficient service from Clubhouse Golf as always and DPD dropped to a neighbour as HID wasn't in to collect. That's my overtime for April gone from my pay packet tomorrow to clear the credit card but worth it and very happy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Yet 20 seconds ago on the other thread you wear old, leaky split shoes for practicing 😅😅
Is there 3 people with the same user name?
		
Click to expand...

Good point but as you'd agree surely new shoes need breaking in, even FJ's which I usually find comfy from the box. Having used them for the lesson today they'll be ready to wear on the course. I'll do the same with the other FJ's Friday and both ready to be put into use on the course. After that back to my old leaky range shoes.


----------



## jmcp (May 27, 2020)

IainP said:



			You can't leave us hanging, need a link to one of their items so can locate the seller/shop. 😁

Ebay doesn't seem like a good fit for them but time will tell.
		
Click to expand...


Here is a link to one of his Scotty Cameron items that he had previously advertised on his website.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scotty-C...801384?hash=item2d0c0e7128:g:9-EAAOSwCr9exoKK


cheers, John


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 27, 2020)

I may have made a significant purchase today to ensure I become a short game wizard.........


----------



## Midnight (May 27, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			just got that bag - it’s great! Loads of storage
		
Click to expand...

When you get time, can you stick a review of the bag up please. Does this bag have 14 full length dividers? 

Cheers 

Midnight...


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I may have made a significant purchase today to ensure I become a short game wizard......... 

Click to expand...

what lofts your new chipper


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2020)

I'm in the market for a new pair of shoes - comfort is the main priority and no spikes - any ideas folks? How about a pair of Nike Air Max 1G - I'm basically looking for running shoe softness sole feel if possible.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'm in the market for a new pair of shoes - comfort is the main priority and no spikes - any ideas folks? How about a pair of Nike Air Max 1G - I'm basically looking for running shoe softness sole feel if possible.
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno Wave Cadence are another adapted for Golf running shoe, very comfortable and worth a look.


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Mizuno Wave Cadence are another adapted for Golf running shoe, very comfortable and worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers I hadn't seen Mizunos - any more suggestions folks?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Cheers I hadn't seen Mizunos - any more suggestions folks?
		
Click to expand...

Nike air max’s or adipure are super comfy. Probably half a size small. Nike Roche also good out the box.


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Nike air max’s or adipure are super comfy. Probably half a size small. Nike Roche also good out the box.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - would you say Roche over Air max for comfort - I'm not looking for waterproof or longevity just comfort


----------



## Papas1982 (May 28, 2020)

Not a lot in it to be brutally honest. I’ve wide feet and the Roche I can wear with any socks. Have to have super thin For the Max which can be a faff. 

Nike have a 30% discount offer atm on their main site. For £40 I don’t think you can go wrong with the Roche.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2020)

Well after Golf Depot offered me a partial refund and replacement item two weeks ago Ive heard nothing since. Had to escalate with PayPal last night so I'll see what happens next.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point but as you'd agree surely new shoes need breaking in, even FJ's which I usually find comfy from the box. Having used them for the lesson today they'll be ready to wear on the course. I'll do the same with the other FJ's Friday and both ready to be put into use on the course. After that back to my old leaky range shoes.
		
Click to expand...

You crack me up Homer the amount of golf shoes you own and you wear old leaky shoes, Why 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Zig (May 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'm in the market for a new pair of shoes - comfort is the main priority and no spikes - any ideas folks? How about a pair of Nike Air Max 1G - I'm basically looking for running shoe softness sole feel if possible.
		
Click to expand...

I've just got the Footboy Pro SL (spikeless) from Snainton Golf - £79.99, and further discount codes avail.  Awesome value for money.


----------



## moogie (May 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Well after Golf Depot offered me a partial refund and replacement item two weeks ago Ive heard nothing since. Had to escalate with PayPal last night so I'll see what happens next.
		
Click to expand...


I'm shocked 
I didn't see that coming....😉

Thought they'd have sent you 2 left shoes to compliment the 1st order


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2020)

moogie said:



			I'm shocked
I didn't see that coming....😉

Thought they'd have sent you 2 left shoes to compliment the 1st order
		
Click to expand...

They'd go well on my two left feet 😂


----------



## Jensen (May 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Cheers I hadn't seen Mizunos - any more suggestions folks?
		
Click to expand...

One word "Ecco"

You might pay a bit more but they are superbly comfortable and well made


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2020)

Jensen said:



			One word "Ecco"

You might pay a bit more but they are superbly comfortable and well made
		
Click to expand...

I've got a pair of Ecco street that are a bit worn out - looking for more running shoe style this time.


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I've got a pair of Ecco street that are a bit worn out - looking for more running shoe style this time.
		
Click to expand...

I've just bought a pair of Skechers Go Golf Max Fairway 2 shoes from ebay. cant comment on how comfortable they are as they haven't arrived yet


----------



## Redtraveller (May 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'm in the market for a new pair of shoes - comfort is the main priority and no spikes - any ideas folks? How about a pair of Nike Air Max 1G - I'm basically looking for running shoe softness sole feel if possible.
		
Click to expand...

I got a pair of Adidas Codechaos and wore them fit the first time at the weekend. They were superb. I really like the boost soles


----------



## IanM (May 28, 2020)

Some nice new Pro SLs from my club Proshop.  Will be waiting for me in the morning.  I don't really need them yet, but as I've been working all through this crisis, I am supporting a mate who has not!!


----------



## IanM (May 28, 2020)

Jensen said:



			One word "Ecco"

You might pay a bit more but they are superbly comfortable and well made
		
Click to expand...

They don't fit my feet  - silly sizes 42 too small, 43 too big.   I am an 8 in FJ, and 8.5 in everything else.  Shame, they look decent!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'm in the market for a new pair of shoes - comfort is the main priority and no spikes - any ideas folks? How about a pair of Nike Air Max 1G - I'm basically looking for running shoe softness sole feel if possible.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the 1G Max and find them a bit narrow. Nike are bringing out the Infinity Zoom Tour or something like that next month, have a look at them. Seem like trainers. 

https://news.nike.com/news/nike-golf-air-zoom-infinity-tour


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I've got the 1G Max and find them a bit narrow. Nike are bringing out the Infinity Zoom Tour or something like that next month, have a look at them. Seem like trainers.

https://news.nike.com/news/nike-golf-air-zoom-infinity-tour

Click to expand...

Cheers - too late for now as I've ordered a pair of 1g Max this morning - still they've got free returns if I don't like them - plenty time, there's a whole summer of golf ahead


----------



## banjofred (May 28, 2020)

I'm trying to talk myself into an experiment with Tour Velvet plus 4 grips. If I were smart I'd just buy a couple....but what the heck, might just give the full 13 a shot. I was interested in trying a slightly larger grip anyway, and these should be an interesting. I've got small hands (mens small glove), but have been wanting to try grips with at least a couple of extra tapes under the grip....maybe even mediums. There is a lot of golf bias/tradition towards sticking with what size grip you are "supposed" to use. I can't see it making all that much difference.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I'm trying to talk myself into an experiment with Tour Velvet plus 4 grips. If I were smart I'd just buy a couple....but what the heck, might just give the full 13 a shot. I was interested in trying a slightly larger grip anyway, and these should be an interesting. I've got small hands (mens small glove), but have been wanting to try grips with at least a couple of extra tapes under the grip....maybe even mediums. There is a lot of golf bias/tradition towards sticking with what size grip you are "supposed" to use. I can't see it making all that much difference.
		
Click to expand...


seriously recommend just regripping 1 initially if making a biggish change then doing the rest if happy (talking from experience of having to have a whole set of grips removed after 2 weeks)


----------



## banjofred (May 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			seriously recommend just regripping 1 initially if making a biggish change then doing the rest if happy (talking from experience of having to have a whole set of grips removed after 2 weeks)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I understand. If I were a patient person (nope) I would order just one or two grips and try it out.....already thought of this. Any idea how long a place like clubhouse golf takes to get orders to you? I've only ordered from Snainton....which is more expensive for these grips. Then of course buy the other 11 if I like the feel. Out of curiosity....what grips did you hate?


----------



## Wabinez (May 28, 2020)

Managed to find the Titleist Players4 Carbon bag in stock somewhere - so it has been purchased. Perfecto.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Yeah, I understand. If I were a patient person (nope) I would order just one or two grips and try it out.....already thought of this. Any idea how long a place like clubhouse golf takes to get orders to you? I've only ordered from Snainton....which is more expensive for these grips. Then of course buy the other 11 if I like the feel. Out of curiosity....what grips did you hate?
		
Click to expand...


wasnt the grips i hated, just had built them up to the wrong thickness so just couldnt get my hands to set right on the club

if youre looking to buy grips either adoregrips or gamola maybe cheaper than the generic golf shops

normally clubhouse/snainton will be with in a day or 2 for delivery but not sure that holds true currently


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 28, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Yeah, I understand. If I were a patient person (nope) I would order just one or two grips and try it out.....already thought of this. Any idea how long a place like clubhouse golf takes to get orders to you? I've only ordered from Snainton....which is more expensive for these grips. Then of course buy the other 11 if I like the feel. Out of curiosity....what grips did you hate?
		
Click to expand...

I will let you know after tomorrow. 

I have just fitted the Midsize version to my irons and I will be using them for the first time in the morning. 

I have "sausage" hands plus arthritis, hence the cricket bat style.

In addition I find that the built up lower hand helps keep the hands less active.


----------



## banjofred (May 28, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I will let you know after tomorrow.

I have just fitted the Midsize version to my irons and I will be using them for the first time in the morning.
I have "sausage" hands plus arthritis, hence the cricket bat style.
In addition I find that the built up lower hand helps keep the hands less active.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have been reading more and more about trying a larger grip....helps some, hurts others. If what I have read is accurate, the TV plus 4 are a little bigger at the butt as well as built up lower down. If that is accurate, I would likely not put any extra tape on. When I was buying my current Ping i500 irons the pro shop had a i200 that I took out with me. LOVED it....hit it really well and I think the grip had been built up just a hair. When I took it back in I mentioned it to the pro and he thought it probably had 3 tapes on it. I loved the size of it....even though I have small hands. I have adjusted my hand grip several times over the last 4 years.....the first time was because of some arthritis (which has gone away). I've now converted over to the baseball grip and can't see going back to either other grip. I'm currently 9.5, I was hoping to get that down to 8 this summer.....but.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I will let you know after tomorrow.

I have just fitted the Midsize version to my irons and I will be using them for the first time in the morning.

I have "sausage" hands plus arthritis, hence the cricket bat style.

In addition I find that the built up lower hand helps keep the hands less active.
		
Click to expand...

mid size MCC plus 4s  work for me lol

sausage hands plus used to a cricket bat describes it perfectly


----------



## elmoag (May 29, 2020)

I have just bought a 2nd hand G10 of all the drivers over the years I still believe it’s the best and it’s certainly longer than my latest one.
Always regretted getting rid of my last one.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Thanks. I have been reading more and more about trying a larger grip....helps some, hurts others. If what I have read is accurate, the TV plus 4 are a little bigger at the butt as well as built up lower down. If that is accurate, I would likely not put any extra tape on. When I was buying my current Ping i500 irons the pro shop had a i200 that I took out with me. LOVED it....hit it really well and I think the grip had been built up just a hair. When I took it back in I mentioned it to the pro and he thought it probably had 3 tapes on it. I loved the size of it....even though I have small hands. I have adjusted my hand grip several times over the last 4 years.....the first time was because of some arthritis (which has gone away). I've now converted over to the baseball grip and can't see going back to either other grip. I'm currently 9.5, I was hoping to get that down to 8 this summer.....but.
		
Click to expand...

Tour Velvet Midsize +4.👍

Felt good and some of my most consistent striking for a long time.


----------



## banjofred (May 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Tour Velvet Midsize +4.👍

Felt good and some of my most consistent striking for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Did the butt of the club feel a little bigger? From what I've read, not only is the bottom a good bit bigger....but the butt was a fraction bigger as well. I'm assuming you are normally a midsize? I am normally standard and wanted the butt to be a tiny bit bigger along with the bottom hand.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Thanks. Did the butt of the club feel a little bigger? From what I've read, not only is the bottom a good bit bigger....but the butt was a fraction bigger as well. I'm assuming you are normally a midsize? I am normally standard and wanted the butt to be a tiny bit bigger along with the bottom hand.
		
Click to expand...

i didnt notice any difference in the size of butt going from normal midsize to the plus 4 ones, albeit in multicompounds not tour velvets, would def try and fit one normally and then one with a wrap or two of tape under to see which works best


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Thanks. Did the butt of the club feel a little bigger? From what I've read, not only is the bottom a good bit bigger....but the butt was a fraction bigger as well. I'm assuming you are normally a midsize? I am normally standard and wanted the butt to be a tiny bit bigger along with the bottom hand.
		
Click to expand...

In feel probably not but visually the whole grip seems bigger but I would attribute that to the optics of little or no taper.

Oh! and yes I have used Midsize for a number of years now.


----------



## banjofred (May 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			i didnt notice any difference in the size of butt going from normal midsize to the plus 4 ones, albeit in multicompounds not tour velvets, would def try and fit one normally and then one with a wrap or two of tape under to see which works best
		
Click to expand...

I've got a couple of my hybrids with the mcc regular grips, I like them.....but I like the tour velvet as well, and the velvet are a good bit cheaper....especially for experimenting.


----------



## The Gentleman (May 29, 2020)

Navy Adidas golf T from County Golf. Hope large still fits.


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2020)

elmoag said:



			I have just bought a 2nd hand G10 of all the drivers over the years I still believe it’s the best and it’s certainly longer than my latest one.
Always regretted getting rid of my last one.
		
Click to expand...

You're the guy who works for AG and you're telling us an 11 year old driver is the best? Surely that's against company policy?


----------



## Siolag (May 29, 2020)

I ordered a white Titleist hat from golfbidder, along with some Peach coloured balls for the good lady. Next day delivery for free. Very impressed.


----------



## BristolMike (May 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I tried that. 

My claim for a refund got rejected because HotGolf gave eBay proof that the package arrived, which it did. 

The fact that items were missing from inside the package seems to have been overlooked 😅.

I'll keep chasing but to be honest I'm just keeping it in perspective. It's easy to get wound up about it when there's nothing else to do, but I'm not going to let HotGolf's poor service get me down any more over a few socks and a pair of sunglasses.

Hopefully the replacements arrive before the end of the hot weather 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Have you got any further with HotGolf? My fairway still isn’t here and the phone lines aren’t even going through to anyone now


----------



## BristolMike (May 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No Mike. 
I'm really annoyed but trying not to let it annoy me, if that makes sense 😁
		
Click to expand...

I was fine, but now their phones don’t even ring and just cut out I’ve started to move towards chargeback. Ordered the 3 wood on the 4th April and it was supposedly lost in transit. 

Frustrating all round. Quite a few shops that are usually decent have dropped service levels massively


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 30, 2020)

niceboy said:



			I found a Costco ,Kirkland ball and in the 9 holes I used it , I was well impressed , could be the original model , which has better reviews , but if you can still, get the one I tried , I would buy them in a heartbeat , I usually use , prov1 or chrome soft .
		
Click to expand...

played with one for 3 holes yesterday, before throwing it away. awful ball, like hitting a stone. Very glad I didn’t buy 2 dozen😀


----------



## niceboy (May 30, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			played with one for 3 holes yesterday, before throwing it away. awful ball, like hitting a stone. Very glad I didn’t buy 2 dozen😀
		
Click to expand...

The ołd one sold like hot cakes and weren't readily available in the uk , but the new model is , so could be a budget version , I also spotted a review for Kirkland putters , but haven't watched it yet .


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2020)

niceboy said:



			The ołd one sold like hot cakes and weren't readily available in the uk , but the new model is , so could be a budget version , I also spotted a review for Kirkland putters , but haven't watched it yet .
		
Click to expand...

Did the first version not land them in hot water with Acushnet? Patent infringements galore. 
So any subsequent version was always likely to be significantly different.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Did the first version not land them in hot water with Acushnet? Patent infringements galore. 
So any subsequent version was always likely to be significantly different.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I think acushnet have tried to sue everyone who makes small white dimpled balls for golf!


----------



## banjofred (May 30, 2020)

Just ordered 2 tour velvet +4 grips, plus tape and vise holder. I haven't changed a grip in about 25 years. Heading down to B+Q next week to get a cheap vise. Bought a box of Bridgestone RX balls and a bright green golf glove. I've been using the Bridgestone RXS balls lately and I've liked them, thought I'd give the RX a try. I'm assuming plain ol' white spirits works well enough for a grip change?


----------



## jamiet7682 (May 30, 2020)

Wore my new adicross retro shoes today, really comfy right out the box.


----------



## bradleywedge (May 30, 2020)

Just used Hotgolf for the first time through ebay. Item could not be shipped as it was found to be damaged before shipping and it was the last one, ironically. Received a refund. Won't be using them again.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 30, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Just ordered 2 tour velvet +4 grips, plus tape and vise holder. I haven't changed a grip in about 25 years. Heading down to B+Q next week to get a cheap vise. Bought a box of Bridgestone RX balls and a bright green golf glove. I've been using the Bridgestone RXS balls lately and I've liked them, thought I'd give the RX a try. I'm assuming plain ol' white spirits works well enough for a grip change?
		
Click to expand...

White spirits will be fine, be generous. 
Remember to warm the old tape before attempting to remove, makes the job much easier


----------



## Jensen (May 30, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Ecco Biom G3 Golf Shoes

https://www.golfworx.co.uk/a~131804bl-ecco-biom-g3-gore-tex-golf-shoe-black-131804-01001.html

I've had a few pairs of Ecco Shoes, little bit more expensive but they are quality
		
Click to expand...

Wore these today, straight out the box comfort. More comfortable than slippers, it was like walking on air, so light weight. Worth every penny 😃


----------



## niceboy (May 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Did the first version not land them in hot water with Acushnet? Patent infringements galore.
So any subsequent version was always likely to be significantly different.
		
Click to expand...

I believe so , but you couldn't of bought advertising for the price of the legal fees!


----------



## BristolMike (May 30, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Did the first version not land them in hot water with Acushnet? Patent infringements galore.
So any subsequent version was always likely to be significantly different.
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression they were just end of run Nassau Quattro balls and Costco wouldn’t get any more for the price they paid. They had to go to one of the lesser ball plants as they were the only ones who could keep up with the production numbers Costco demanded. 

The acushnet litigation didn’t go anywhere, need to have very very deep pockets to go against Costco


----------



## Griffsters (May 30, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on a lovely new PING DLX Cart Bag today. Should arrive midweek ready for the start of comps next Saturday. Gotta be worth a couple of shots surely?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 31, 2020)

niceboy said:



			The ołd one sold like hot cakes and weren't readily available in the uk , but the new model is , so could be a budget version , I also spotted a review for Kirkland putters , but haven't watched it yet .
		
Click to expand...

The original ones were launched a couple of years back and were shelved long before they had a chance to reach the UK. The new ones that have made it, have been receiving decent reviews, so was keen to try them. Three piece balls are usually a decent option. It didn’t feel like a 3 piece though, more like a one piece. It was no way comparable to a Project(a), which is one of the best 3 piece balls. Unfortunately, not for me.


----------



## OnTour (May 31, 2020)

A new regular shaft after being an new M5 tensei 65 reg shafter 3 wood, I've thrown the hybrids out x stiff and the driver with tour green 75 stiff, took the advice of my fitter moving to more flex same guy who fitted me 18 months earlier for x stiff 

Makes you wonder!


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2020)

Adams Super S 4H - £25 delivered off e bay. Looks like new. Seniors know how to look after their stuff.


----------



## Diamond (May 31, 2020)

Bought myself a 2nd hand lob wedge off ebay. Callaway 58 degree. Played today With it and scored my best score for 18 holes, 101, previously it was 105 from February. The wedge cost me £42.


----------



## elmoag (May 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You're the guy who works for AG and you're telling us an 11 year old driver is the best? Surely that's against company policy? 

Click to expand...

I don’t work for ag anymore so im
Off the leash and allowed to say it . True story though any fitter or pro knows that when a customer walks in with a g10 as their current club you know your gonna struggle to get them better numbers. I have had 2 games with it now and it’s much better than my my Rogue.


----------



## Paperboy (May 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			2 pairs of shorts and 2 polos, fingers 🤞 crossed County Golf are operating normally.
		
Click to expand...

County Golf are excellent, have had several delivery's during lockdown from them.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 31, 2020)

A dozen RBZ balls off Amazon.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2020)

elmoag said:



			I don’t work for ag anymore so im
Off the leash and allowed to say it . True story though any fitter or pro knows that when a customer walks in with a g10 as their current club you know your gonna struggle to get them better numbers. I have had 2 games with it now and it’s much better than my my Rogue.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting. I had a G15 driver several years ago, but then I chopped and changed a bit, ended up with a G30 SF Tec, and then last year upgraded to the G410 SFT, which had better numbers then the G30. Point being, I definitely agree Ping make good drivers, but surely the G410 out-performs the G10?


----------



## huds1475 (May 31, 2020)

OnTour said:



			A new regular shaft after being an new M5 tensei 65 reg shafter 3 wood, I've thrown the hybrids out x stiff and the driver with tour green 75 stiff, took the advice of my fitter moving to more flex same guy who fitted me 18 months earlier for x stiff

Makes you wonder!
		
Click to expand...

Think I would have flexed my monobrow at him!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			2 pairs of shorts and 2 polos, fingers 🤞 crossed County Golf are operating normally.
		
Click to expand...

Never had a problem with them


----------



## moogie (Jun 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			but surely the G410 out-performs the G10?
		
Click to expand...

Why does that have to be so.....?

The COR rule,  the trampoline effect,  took care of most gains in yardage years ago

The latest drivers tend to offer slightly more forgiveness across the face,  more than anything else

I've a mate off scratch h/cap still using G10 with prolaunch red
Loves it


----------



## Siolag (Jun 1, 2020)

A Scotty Cameron Newport putter. I had said I’d buy something extra from the Pro with some of the money I’m saving from not commuting, so pulled the trigger.


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 1, 2020)

A green mizuno BR-D3 standbag


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2020)

moogie said:



			Why does that have to be so.....?

The COR rule,  the trampoline effect,  took care of most gains in yardage years ago

The latest drivers tend to offer slightly more forgiveness across the face,  more than anything else

I've a mate off scratch h/cap still using G10 with prolaunch red
Loves it
		
Click to expand...

I would expect it to after ten further years of research and development that's all. You're talking about six models in between the two. But changing the shaft does make it less linear and more variable, I'm sure.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I would expect it to after ten further years of research and development that's all. You're talking about six models in between the two. But changing the shaft does make it less linear and more variable, I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine had a G3 or 5 and wouldn't change it. 200+ yards of the tee with a gentle draw. Had other drivers but always went back.

I went to get fitted for woods and hybrids whilst out in America earlier in the year. Nothing came close to my 5 year old clubs. He just said I need to get rid of the almighty big hook


----------



## AdamW (Jun 1, 2020)

Got a ping g25 10.5 regular on the way, £50 delivered. Hopefully it is a magic one which will keep me out of the trees


----------



## timd77 (Jun 1, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Got a ping g25 10.5 regular on the way, £50 delivered. Hopefully it is a magic one which will keep me out of the trees
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, where from at that price?! I’m after one.


----------



## IM01 (Jun 1, 2020)

Taylormade Sim rescue & 3 wood


----------



## AirdrieHacker (Jun 2, 2020)

A nike aeroloft jacket from clubhouse over a week ago, still not here.

Anyone had any issues with them?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 2, 2020)

AirdrieHacker said:



			A nike aeroloft jacket from clubhouse over a week ago, still not here.

Anyone had any issues with them?
		
Click to expand...

No.

They're excellent and there are comms on their website about this.

You should contact them directly if you have any concerns


----------



## Neilds (Jun 2, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			Just used Hotgolf for the first time through ebay. Item could not be shipped as it was found to be damaged before shipping and it was the last one, ironically. Received a refund. Won't be using them again.
		
Click to expand...

So would you have preferred them to send a damaged item? Sounds like their quality checks worked and then they refunded you. Seems pretty much how it is supposed to work to me.


----------



## AirdrieHacker (Jun 2, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			No.

They're excellent and there are comms on their website about this.

You should contact them directly if you have any concerns
		
Click to expand...

E mailed already.

I will call if its not in today.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2020)

Lord forgive me, I have sinned. Affordable Golf via Ebay are flogging already-reduced Cobra F9 5 woods with another 20% off so I couldn't resist to the tune of £127.

Here's the link for any fellow sinners: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264672888570  there are 8 remaining.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 2, 2020)

A Ping G crossover 3 iron, almost mint condition for £50
😎


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2020)

New Nike Air Max 1 G shoes arrived today - as said above a bit narrower than I'd have anticipated but fine, very comfy.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 3, 2020)

Spoon said:



			A Ping G crossover 3 iron, almost mint condition for £50
😎
		
Click to expand...

Played this morning in strong wind, must have hit this 5 or 6 times off the tee and a few times off the deck.. 

I think I've found my favourite club


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 3, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			New Nike Air Max 1 G shoes arrived today - as said above a bit narrower than I'd have anticipated but fine, very comfy.

View attachment 31013

View attachment 31014

View attachment 31015

Click to expand...

Got them in red and white, love the look.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 4, 2020)

New putter on the way for me from golfclubs4cash. Just fancy trying something different on the greens as just not getting on with my current putter. 

Purchased a rife putter as had a good experience with them previously.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 4, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			New Nike Air Max 1 G shoes arrived today - as said above a bit narrower than I'd have anticipated but fine, very comfy.

View attachment 31013

View attachment 31014

View attachment 31015

Click to expand...

I bought the cream and white ones.  Really comfy and held up well in the rain yday.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 4, 2020)

A new Bushnell GPS watch on eBay.  I played this week at Horsham with my TomTom Golfer 1 watch, but the distances were all wrong and it dawned on me that the watch thought I was playing the old 9 hole course which had been revised and expanded three years ago.  When I checked with TomTom, it turns out that they have not been adding new courses for some time.  Apparently the watch has insufficient memory to allow it ... but they could create the space by removing all the closed courses!  Course numbers are going down not up.  Grrrr!  Hence the new Busnell watch (See photo).


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 4, 2020)

Purchased a set of ping EI irons, to be sent to me in Sweden. Worked out to be reasonable when I factored in buying a travel hard case and shipping cost for mine. So next is a hybrid, wedge, putter and bag ..
Any UK websites willing to post to Sweden??


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			I bought the cream and white ones.  Really comfy and held up well in the rain yday.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't consider wearing them in the forecast rain tonight (as it was it stopped raining before I got to the first tee) - are yours the same model as I would doubt mine are waterproof?


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 4, 2020)

A green Sub70 (in my dreams) microfibre towel to go with the new bag


----------



## slowhand (Jun 4, 2020)

15 TaylorMade Tour Response balls (12 + 3 free) to try out and a 2-pack if FootJoy WeatherSof gloved


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 4, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			New putter on the way for me from golfclubs4cash. Just fancy trying something different on the greens as just not getting on with my current putter.

Purchased a rife putter as had a good experience with them previously.
		
Click to expand...

Geurin Rife knows how to make putter that rolls.

Great choice 👌


----------



## barry23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Lord forgive me, I have sinned. Affordable Golf via Ebay are flogging already-reduced Cobra F9 5 woods with another 20% off so I couldn't resist to the tune of £127.

Here's the link for any fellow sinners: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264672888570  there are 8 remaining.
		
Click to expand...

Been looking at these for a while now and couldn't pass it up when the 20% off came up.
I have to stop spending 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2020)

barry23 said:



			Been looking at these for a while now and couldn't pass it up when the 20% off came up.
I have to stop spending 😬
		
Click to expand...

Mine arrived today, all nice and shiny with cellophane on. £127 for a brand new wood that's only been out a year is a steal, really. The only thing I don't like is the big Cobra Connect thing adding half an inch to the length that I won't use, but I guess I'll just remember to grip down slightly.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 5, 2020)

I was looking for a budget stand bag, £100 was feeling a little more than I wanted to pay. Then I noticed Decathlon are in Sweden. So I checked them out, stand bag for 900kr which isn’t bad, the £ is weakening so it looks expensive at £77. So that was ordered in offensive yellow 🙂 plus cap and towel. So next on my shopping list is 5 wood , hybrid , putter and I think a 56 deg wedge. Which should be enough clubs .. I have decided on a Wilson staff L putter. The hybrid needs to be matched to my 5 iron distance +10, so I think I might be trying those out. The 5 wood .. may be get a g400/410 or TM not sure see what takes my fancy. 56 degree wedge could be anything from titleist or Cleveland .. might try others


----------



## Mark1751 (Jun 5, 2020)

Some Taylormade TP5x in yellow, and a Scotty Cameron Newport to try out. Nothing wrong with my current putter (Odyssey O works) but fancy trying a Scotty.


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 5, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Geurin Rife knows how to make putter that rolls.

Great choice 👌
		
Click to expand...

Yup he sure does. Not sure why I got rid of my other one but this one I prefer the look of. Will just need to get a new grip on it.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			Some Taylormade TP5x in yellow, and a Scotty Cameron Newport to try out. Nothing wrong with my current putter (Odyssey O works) but fancy trying a Scotty.
		
Click to expand...

Scotty Newport = God's weapon of choice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A pair of Greg Norman shorts (1st ever item of clothing from his brand) plus a pair of Under Armour shorts arrived today. Happy to report both are a nice relaxed fit for golf.
A Ping polo, slightly on the small size but OK, and an Under Armour polo, perfect fit.

County Golf were a day or 2 slower than their normal despatch time (no issues with that) but delivery was still the 48 hr tracked so very happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

I got a Greg Norman windproof top as it was in the shop when the previous pro was leaving and I had to get my shop credit down. It's a nice fit and excellent quality so I think youll be fine with them. The clothing brand has been going for decades so they must do something right. In fact in all honesty it is perhaps an underrated clothing brand


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2020)

Some new Adidas Kaiser 5 rubber stud football boots ready for pre season training in the morning.
Gonna be tough 🤮


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Some new Adidas Kaiser 5 rubber stud football boots ready for pre season training in the morning.
Gonna be tough 🤮
		
Click to expand...

How is that working if you don't mind me asking? Our Sunday are wondering how and when to start training together. We're currently thinking about meeting in two or three different locations since you can only have up to 6 people I think. Or we go to the same place but split into distinct groups of 6 for 3v3 games or something like that.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How is that working if you don't mind me asking? Our Sunday are wondering how and when to start training together. We're currently thinking about meeting in two or three different locations since you can only have up to 6 people I think. Or we go to the same place but split into distinct groups of 6 for 3v3 games or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure mate.
One of the lads works with the F.A. and is running it, all I know is it's like you said, maximum groups of 6 with no contact.
Looks like its going to lash it down as well 🙉


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2020)

A pair of Bloc sunglasses, hope sun comes out later 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I wore the Greg Norman shorts this evening, yes very very good quality. 
For some silly reason I've always been put off by the logo, ridiculous I know but true. 
I think I'll investigate what other items they have.
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone. The logo and the man himself means I can't bring myself to buy any of that brand. Occasionally I'll see something that looks good, go to pick it up, see the logo and my hand just retracts on an involuntary basis 😁. Perhaps I will have to have a rethink.


----------



## Crow (Jun 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are not alone. The logo and the man himself means I can't bring myself to buy any of that brand. Occasionally I'll see something that looks good, go to pick it up, see the logo and my hand just retracts on an involuntary basis 😁. Perhaps I will have to have a rethink.
		
Click to expand...

There was a time when I wasn't a fan of Greg Norman, things change and now I think he was and is great, not just as a player but also as a man.

I've bought quite a lot of Norman attire over the years and it's always been good quality, well made gear, often to be had at great prices too. (I've not bought one of the straw hats though!)


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 6, 2020)

An xl cup holder for my clicgear 4. The stock one is rubbish.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How is that working if you don't mind me asking? Our Sunday are wondering how and when to start training together. We're currently thinking about meeting in two or three different locations since you can only have up to 6 people I think. Or we go to the same place but split into distinct groups of 6 for 3v3 games or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

There were 10 of us who turned up, we just did fitness and passing drills, we did split into two groups of 5 for the passing but the fitness we just kept two metres apart.
Really enjoyed it, great craic but hard work.
The assistant manager seems to think next season may be scrapped


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2020)

A Bushnell Phantom GPS to replace one I lost 😢


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			How's the trolley?
Much different from the 3.5?
		
Click to expand...

Can only compare it to a crappy sports direct job but it's great. Easy to put up and down and the number of accessories you can add is mad.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 6, 2020)

Okay so I think I may have sorted my away bag out. Very little opportunity for 2nd hand clubs out here in Sweden. But golfbidder is available and you can do eBay from UK if the sellers are up for shipping. 
I had my eye on a Wilson staff putter .. it was £112 out here, but golfbidder had it at £72, so I snaffled that up, and whilst I was on there I picked up a yonex hybrid XP brand new for £55 it’s adjustable so hopefully it can fit in my yardages. I then picked up a 50 degree ping tour gorge wedge £40, and then a vokey sm7 56 at £85 ( bit pricey but the 56 with 8 degrees of bounce is what I wanted) .. that leaves me with a 5 wood to find and I really would like some recommendations I have in my home bag a rogue with a fancy shaft that I picked up off eBay for a song.
 But anyone got opinions on the Taylormades and pings please share! But I am not desperate for the 5 wood as I could possibly squeeze 210 out of the hybrid with a little back dislocation!

overall looking back the driver purchase might have been frivolous and I could have got one off Golfbidder as well, but I hit this one sweet as, so I just got it. But the rest of the bag was completed for £440 .. which I think is okay. Especially when I was in the Swedish shop looking like I was parting with £1200 with no wedges, hybrid or fairway wood!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 6, 2020)

Motocaddy M1 trolley. Tour bag sits perfectly on it with access to all pockets, happy days.


----------



## brendy (Jun 6, 2020)

Pair of Callaway Apex Pro S shoes. I'd been looking for something for the summer months as my black Dryjoy tours arent overly light.
Company on ebay had these for a great price £45 (normally £80+ when I've looked previously)  no choice in colours, only white over red left in stock but I thought they looked a little different anyway so bought them. They arrived today and came with 2 pairs of laces, red and white. First impressions look pretty good.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 6, 2020)

brendy said:



			Pair of Callaway Apex Pro S shoes. I'd been looking for something for the summer months as my black Dryjoy tours arent overly light.
Company on ebay had these for a great price £45 (normally £80+ when I've looked previously)  no choice in colours, only white over red left in stock but I thought they looked a little different anyway so bought them. They arrived today and came with 2 pairs of laces, red and white. First impressions look pretty good.
View attachment 31069

Click to expand...

Loving the colours 👍


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 6, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			New Nike Air Max 1 G shoes arrived today - as said above a bit narrower than I'd have anticipated but fine, very comfy.

View attachment 31013

View attachment 31014

View attachment 31015

Click to expand...

First wander out for 18 holes wearing these bad boys tonight - exteremely comfy - I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2020)

Across Golf Caddie. 

After a brief convo with the The Man (MH), I pulled the trigger for this and look forward to doing some tracking. 

https://uk.arccosgolf.com/


----------



## slowhand (Jun 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Across Golf Caddie.

After a brief convo with the The Man (MH), I pulled the trigger for this and look forward to doing some tracking.

https://uk.arccosgolf.com/

Click to expand...

I have a set of these, as they came with my Cobra irons, but I took the grips off as I wasn’t going to use them as I didn’t play enough to justify the subscription. Might get them out back on now as I have joined a club.


----------



## brendy (Jun 7, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Loving the colours 👍
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## Mark1751 (Jun 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Across Golf Caddie.

After a brief convo with the The Man (MH), I pulled the trigger for this and look forward to doing some tracking.

https://uk.arccosgolf.com/

Click to expand...

What made you go for it, I used game golf for a couple years but fancy having another go but with their problems I have been thinking about going with across.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Agreed to eBay buy 4 golf ball markers from clubs I’ve played but didn’t purchase for one reason or another.  

Also waiting on a a-z courses book so I can check if there’s some clubs/markers I’ve played and forgotten about. 



It’s becoming a thing 🤦‍♂️😆


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 7, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Agreed to eBay buy 4 golf ball markers from clubs I’ve played but didn’t purchase for one reason or another.

Also waiting on a a-z courses book so I can check if there’s some clubs/markers I’ve played and forgotten about.

It’s becoming a thing 🤦‍♂️😆
		
Click to expand...

I‘m the same with yardage books. 🙄


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 7, 2020)

Golf Insurance.......after watching my ball hit the road that runs through the course twice then out on to the public highway. Scared the poo out of me. Never again.


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 7, 2020)

Has anyone noticed a big increase in selling prices on eBay for golf related products? 

There’s been a few clubs I’ve been watching last couple weeks that have gone for well above what I’d normally expect. I’m putting it down to more people getting out playing post lockdown. 
Maybe I’m imagining it but feel there’s been a big jump


----------



## brendy (Jun 7, 2020)

A dozen Snell MTB and MTB-X balls to try out, read quite alot about them and Dean Snell. Seen them mentioned here a few times too so will be interesting to see how they go. Back in stock Tuesday so might have them for the weekend, if not the following.


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2020)

slicer79 said:



			Has anyone noticed a big increase in selling prices on eBay for golf related products?

There’s been a few clubs I’ve been watching last couple weeks that have gone for well above what I’d normally expect. I’m putting it down to more people getting out playing post lockdown.
Maybe I’m imagining it but feel there’s been a big jump
		
Click to expand...

plenty of opportunists on ebay the last few mths, not golf specific, shop around price wise currently and assume ebay not likely to be cheapest imo, if its a 2nd hand club id wait a month or two personally


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2020)

An Under Armour Storm waterproof jacket off Ebay for £35. Just praying it arrives before next Saturday...


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			What made you go for it, I used game golf for a couple years but fancy having another go but with their problems I have been thinking about going with across.
		
Click to expand...

I saw some images and stats put up on Twitter by the gaffer, we exchanged a few messages, and because I’m striking my balls so much better and with far more consistency, I want/need something I can look at after my rounds as my carry yardages are increasing across all my clubs and I’m hoping these will give me that feedback I need.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2020)

brendy said:



			A dozen Snell MTB and MTB-X balls to try out, read quite alot about them and Dean Snell. Seen them mentioned here a few times too so will be interesting to see how they go. Back in stock Tuesday so might have them for the weekend, if not the following.
		
Click to expand...

I’m loving the Snell balls, I’m using MTB-X. 

There’s nothing not to like imo, the ball im using now has done 3 rounds at my home club & just completed another tough round over the Hotchkin yesterday, although I did find it a couple of times shivering in the Heather hoping not to be hit anymore 😜

Still has excellent colour after 4 rounds, unlike Vice balls, hasn’t cut up at all, is great off the tee, even better around the greens and nice off the putter. 

I’m playing some of the best golf I’ve ever played, this ball is playing its part in that imo, can’t speak more highly of it.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 8, 2020)

An Under Armour Storm softshell jacket, and an Arcoss SuperStroke putter sensor


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 8, 2020)

Clip on bunker rake.  Fits on the grip end of my golf club.  I'm sure I'll have a chance to give it a try next time out.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 8, 2020)

Couldn't hold myself any longer. Pulled the trigger on a adjustable Cobra F9 Tour 4-5 wood to get some more variance in the bag as the choices from the tee has been between my 5 iron and my driver, so a "bit" of a gap between there to cover.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Clip on bunker rake.  Fits on the grip end of my golf club.  I'm sure I'll have a chance to give it a try next time out. 

Click to expand...

I’ve used mine far too many times already, but personally, they should be made compulsory to carry, we could then remove all the static rakes from bunkers, which removes the whole debate of where they should be!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve used mine far too many times already, but personally, they should be made compulsory to carry, we could then remove all the static rakes from bunkers, which removes the whole debate of where they should be!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.

Thought I would get sand all over the grip but not so.


----------



## i*windows (Jun 9, 2020)

Callaway XR 7 wood, to fill the gap between my 5W and 5i. Got it ex demo for 50Euros


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## J55TTC (Jun 10, 2020)

Annual membership at Hindhead Golf Club


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 10, 2020)

slicer79 said:



			Has anyone noticed a big increase in selling prices on eBay for golf related products?

There’s been a few clubs I’ve been watching last couple weeks that have gone for well above what I’d normally expect. I’m putting it down to more people getting out playing post lockdown.
Maybe I’m imagining it but feel there’s been a big jump
		
Click to expand...

I thought Golfbidder seemed a bit more expensive than previously as well. I may be imagining it but quite a few popular drivers from the past few years seemed about £20 more expensive.


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 11, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I thought Golfbidder seemed a bit more expensive than previously as well. I may be imagining it but quite a few popular drivers from the past few years seemed about £20 more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely think there’s more of a demand on clubs post lockdown with so many bursting to play a game And upgrading equipment . Plus I think quite a lot of lapsed golfers have gone back playing plus beginners etc. 
I was looking at some Titleist 915 drivers on golf bidder approx 3 weeks ago, there was maybe 7 options. A week later only 2 left. Same with a few other categories of clubs. I think anyone who has old clubs lying around now is a good time to throw them up somewhere for sale


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2020)

slicer79 said:



			Has anyone noticed a big increase in selling prices on eBay for golf related products?

There’s been a few clubs I’ve been watching last couple weeks that have gone for well above what I’d normally expect. I’m putting it down to more people getting out playing post lockdown.
Maybe I’m imagining it but feel there’s been a big jump
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I bought a GAPR in February for £82 quid, sold it yesterday for £115.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 11, 2020)

Two dozen bridgestone e6's


----------



## banjofred (Jun 11, 2020)

Bought a couple of midsize tour velvet +4 that I put on yesterday (driver+wedge) and tried out this morning. I ordered the other 11 this morning. After a couple of months I will decide whether I want to stay with the huge grips (small hands) or go to standard with a couple extra tapes. I don't think I can go back to standard size now though, even with small hands. And.....I am now a convert to changing my own grips....much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Simonsmh (Jun 11, 2020)

bradleywedge said:








Click to expand...

How much did you pay for this?


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 12, 2020)

2 boxes of inesis 100 balls, lost quite a few balls post lockdown so 24 cheap balls is much needed.
Pack of bamboo tees.
Inesis Trousers and polo shirt. What is there stuff like? Pretty cheap so not expecting amazing quality.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			2 boxes of inesis 100 balls, lost quite a few balls post lockdown so 24 cheap balls is much needed.
Pack of bamboo tees.
Inesis Trousers and polo shirt. What is there stuff like? Pretty cheap so not expecting amazing quality.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a box of the Inesis 500 soft balls yesterday as I'm playing a course with a lot of water today


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			2 boxes of inesis 100 balls, lost quite a few balls post lockdown so 24 cheap balls is much needed.
Pack of bamboo tees.
Inesis Trousers and polo shirt. What is there stuff like? Pretty cheap so not expecting amazing quality.
		
Click to expand...

Inesis/Decathlon do pretty good gear. They just give all their different sport brands a different name for some reason, but it's all their own stuff (golf stuff is Inesis, football stuff is Kipsta, running stuff is Kalenji or something.. don't know why). I guess that's what keeps cost down. Their golf balls get good reviews, and I have an Inesis gilet which is really nice and warm in the winter, Inesis trousers which are a nice fit and good quality, plus I have some of the Kipsta football stuff which is decent quality as well. I also have the Inesis waterproof shoes which were only £55 but easily better than the Footjoys/Callaways I've had in the past.


----------



## Loxan23 (Jun 12, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			I was fine, but now their phones don’t even ring and just cut out I’ve started to move towards chargeback. Ordered the 3 wood on the 4th April and it was supposedly lost in transit.

Frustrating all round. Quite a few shops that are usually decent have dropped service levels massively
		
Click to expand...

How did it go with this?

I ordered a set of P760 and a Clicgear 4.0 from hotgolf on april 16th. Had some contact with them in the beginning but now they don't answer any emails.
I have filed a complain with paypal now since they dont answer. Half the season is gone here in sweden..
Which site is reliable these days and can send to sweden?


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 12, 2020)

Loxan23 said:



			How did it go with this?

I ordered a set of P760 and a Clicgear 4.0 from hotgolf on april 16th. Had some contact with them in the beginning but now they don't answer any emails.
I have filed a complain with paypal now since they dont answer. Half the season is gone here in sweden..
Which site is reliable these days and can send to sweden?
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly I called yesterday and spoke to a lady called Marie. She apologised and said it’s not how they do things and issued a refund without question. She did say they’ve been running on minimal staff but she’s been brought in to sort out all the issues going on. I think Carl has just been swamped


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 12, 2020)

Loxan23 said:



			How did it go with this?

I ordered a set of P760 and a Clicgear 4.0 from hotgolf on april 16th. Had some contact with them in the beginning but now they don't answer any emails.
I have filed a complain with paypal now since they dont answer. Half the season is gone here in sweden..
Which site is reliable these days and can send to sweden?
		
Click to expand...

The most reliable stores I’ve used the over this period have been thegolfshoponline and completegolfer. Both have given outstanding service


----------



## ADB (Jun 12, 2020)

Picked up an Adams Super LS 3 wood with headcover and adjustment tool for £10 . Not sure i'm keen on the slot at the top, but for that price its worth a try.


----------



## 5OTT (Jun 12, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			2 boxes of inesis 100 balls, lost quite a few balls post lockdown so 24 cheap balls is much needed.
Pack of bamboo tees.
Inesis Trousers and polo shirt. What is there stuff like? Pretty cheap so not expecting amazing quality.
		
Click to expand...

I bought


Beezerk said:



			I bought a box of the Inesis 500 soft balls yesterday as I'm playing a course with a lot of water today 

Click to expand...

I bought a dozen myself today and im giving them a go tomorrow, heard good reviews about them.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2020)

5OTT said:



			I bought


I bought a dozen myself today and im giving them a go tomorrow, heard good reviews about them.
		
Click to expand...

They are surprisingly really good, I'm going to buy some more to use as a casual non comp ball, felt great off all the clubs, shame I lost loads in the water today 🙈🤣


----------



## Duckster (Jun 12, 2020)

Had a nice pay day so some new FootJoy Tour X ordered, plus a few polos (Travis Mathew and Ted Baker) bit most importantly a couple more pairs of Stance golf socks.

Wife introduced me to these as she uses them for running. The golf ones are fantastic!  Could not recommend them enough!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 12, 2020)

Couple of dozen Srixon balls arrive tomorrow


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Another vote for Decathlon.
I have a couple of base layers, just as good if not better than UA,  a couple of warm winter woolly hats and a pair of winter waterproof mittens, ALL under half the price of similar golf-branded stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been a fan of Decathlon since discovering them as a poor student. I had a pair of hiking trousers that had seen thousands of miles across many different terrains and they only finally gave way last year after 15 years of service. I still have a base layer of similar age that I play rugby in on particularly cold days. I’d never hesitate to buy any clothing from there at all. On the continent it is a very common and well respected brand. Some people compare it to Sports Direct but it is leagues ahead of them in terms of quality and values!


----------



## Mark1751 (Jun 13, 2020)

New laces as mine broke halfway round today 😕


----------



## Loxan23 (Jun 15, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Interestingly I called yesterday and spoke to a lady called Marie. She apologised and said it’s not how they do things and issued a refund without question. She did say they’ve been running on minimal staff but she’s been brought in to sort out all the issues going on. I think Carl has just been swamped
		
Click to expand...

so I just issued a refund through paypal. unfortunately it can take up to 30 days. I called hotgolf and didn't gey any answer. bummer.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A 64 degree wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, I bet that has a fair amount of pop and stopability 😲


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A 64 degree wedge.
		
Click to expand...

I've got plenty of knives you could have had.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 15, 2020)

New Nike Air Max golf shoes purchased. First time going spikeless - better be comfy!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2020)

I think with all the stuff I have cleared out of my garage these last couple of weeks we need a 'I sold today' thread


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Do you have a decent 3 wood lying around?
		
Click to expand...

Not 'decent' but I do have a couple of old 910's that I've aquired.


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I think with all the stuff I have cleared out of my garage these last couple of weeks we need a 'I sold today' thread 

Click to expand...

Does @chrisd know where you live? he must be getting the urge to have "new" sticks to blame


----------



## Garush34 (Jun 15, 2020)

New putter grip purchased this morning, and considering an impact bag for drills in the garden. Just need to decide if I'll use it enough.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			Does @chrisd know where you live? he must be getting the urge to have "new" sticks to blame
		
Click to expand...

I don't have anything in a senior flex that would suit him


----------



## ADB (Jun 15, 2020)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			New Nike Air Max golf shoes purchased. First time going spikeless - better be comfy!
		
Click to expand...

Well, i suppose they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't have anything in a senior flex that would suit him 

Click to expand...

I thought he was senior senior ladies flex


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 15, 2020)

A fitting session for a new set of irons at Silvermere this Saturday. should be fun!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 15, 2020)

2 doz Wilson DX2 coloured balls for .......£23.50. Bargin


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 15, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			2 doz Wilson DX2 coloured balls for .......£23.50. Bargin
		
Click to expand...

🤞 They're not green


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			A fitting session for a new set of irons at Silvermere this Saturday. should be fun!
		
Click to expand...

Have fun mate!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			A fitting session for a new set of irons at Silvermere this Saturday. should be fun!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy. Always enjoyed the process there


----------



## Steviefella (Jun 15, 2020)

Scotty Cameron special select squareback 2, and a sleeping bag for the car 😉


----------



## ADB (Jun 15, 2020)

ADB said:



			Picked up an Adams Super LS 3 wood with headcover and adjustment tool for £10 . Not sure i'm keen on the slot at the top, but for that price its worth a try.
		
Click to expand...

Well managed nine holes and safe to say I wish I’d saved my £10


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyone remember my dodgy Ping fitting last year..?
Had another go today at a different place.
Looked at MP20 MMC and i210 with various shafts.
Used the Swing DNA  gizmo and started going through shafts...
My heart wanted the MPs but my head said I'd probably end up with the i210s
Kind of sadly,  my head was right....i210 was leaps and bounds ahead of the MPs in every department  - even feel was better on the off centre hits.
So, instead of plus 1/2 inch, white lie(3°upright), Modus 105 regular I got standard length, red lie(1° flat) KBS Tour stiff....note the subtle changes from last time.....
A good fit.
Hopefully pick them up next weds/thurs.
And he approved of the rest of the bag as well so....big drum roll...I might be set for a while......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ll give them a few weeks until the naughty step beckons 🤭


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anyone remember my dodgy Ping fitting last year..?
Had another go today at a different place.
Looked at MP20 MMC and i210 with various shafts.
Used the Swing DNA  gizmo and started going through shafts...
My heart wanted the MPs but my head said I'd probably end up with the i210s
Kind of sadly,  my head was right....i210 was leaps and bounds ahead of the MPs in every department  - even feel was better on the off centre hits.
So, instead of plus 1/2 inch, white lie(3°upright), Modus 105 regular I got standard length, red lie(1° flat) KBS Tour stiff....note the subtle changes from last time.....
A good fit.
Hopefully pick them up next weds/thurs.
And he approved of the rest of the bag as well so....big drum roll...I might be set for a while......
		
Click to expand...

All good golfers play Ping i210's


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			All good golfers play Ping i210's  

Click to expand...

Always said you were a fine, upstanding Gentleman of taste.........unlike some Mod........


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			All old forumites play Ping i210's  

Click to expand...

Corrected that for you


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Corrected that for you 

Click to expand...

Much closer to 60 than 50 so I can't argue.......


----------



## Babyliss (Jun 17, 2020)

Today I bought myself an orthopedic pillow


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 18, 2020)

Yesterday I bought my first, full membership.

I'm now a fully fledged member at Leighton Buzzard Golf Club.


----------



## Wedgey (Jun 18, 2020)

46 degree Jaws wedge to replace my ping g400 PW. The ping is very much like bruce Lee's brother Ug Lee!


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Just bought a Tenda MW5 Quad Mesh system for my WiFi.  Hopefully that will stop the moaning from the missus about losing signal.
		
Click to expand...

Well that didn't work.  It was terrible around the house (I bought the quad pack from ebuyer) so I sent it back and got the TP-Link M5.  Much better, strong signal and steady WiFi.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Jesus, I bet that has a fair amount of pop and stopability 😲
		
Click to expand...

I have one, it cost me so many shots, it stays in the hut.


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Yesterday I bought my first, full membership.

I'm now a fully fledged member at Leighton Buzzard Golf Club.
		
Click to expand...

careful, few dodgy members there 
enjoy


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Well that didn't work.  It was terrible around the house (I bought the quad pack from ebuyer) so I sent it back and got the TP-Link M5.  Much better, strong signal and steady WiFi.
		
Click to expand...


How does this work ? I've got a Plugin TP link Wi-Fi extender  it all it does is create a other channel you can sign into. Do you need to plug one into the router ?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			How does this work ? I've got a Plugin TP link Wi-Fi extender  it all it does is create a other channel you can sign into. Do you need to plug one into the router ?
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those as well.  In fact you should be able to change the name of the extender to the same as your WiFi in the TP Link app so that you don't have to select a different channel.  Your device sees them as all the same.
With the Mesh system, it effectively replaces your WiFi.  You take an ethernet cable from your router and plug it into one of the modules (it's best to turn off the WiFi in your router first, this is pretty easy to do).  Then the app basically takes you through the setup.  It asks you to choose a name and password for the system so you can just use the same ID and password as in your current WiFi.  Once one unit is set up, it asks you if you want to set up more.  You turn each one on in turn, follow the instructions on the app and within 10 minutes it's set up.  The missus hasn't complained about losing WiFi yet but it's far more consistent that the signal I was getting from my Sky Q router and TP Link extender. 




Plenty of more videos on it here on YouTube


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 18, 2020)

Ta. Can I pm you some other questions ?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Ta. Can I pm you some other questions ?
		
Click to expand...

Sure, feel free


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Not a great ad for your beer


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			TM SIM Max 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

You will not regret this. Best club I’ve ever bought.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 20, 2020)

Managed to get a pair of the new Nike shoes out at 8am today, the colour I wanted had all gone by 8.20


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2020)

Tested a Ping G410 driver today. Looking at my options regarding price and seeing what my pro can do first but I know he won't match the AG, NHS offer which is fair enough. I want to support him as he's a decent guy who has had a rough time since arriving in October (being closed or down to 9 holes due to waterlogging and then Covid) but obviously want the best deal for me


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 20, 2020)

4-PW Mizuno JPX 919 Tour, after being fitted for them at Silvermere today. Want to be put in a induced coma now and wake up around the 7th July which should coincide with the clubs being delivered to me.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jun 20, 2020)

I bought a 4 & 3 iron srixon u85s to suit the links golf where my hybrids get up in the air too much


----------



## Griffsters (Jun 20, 2020)

An Adidas belt from the pro shop. Purchased after my round so I can punish myself properly after today's absolute  show on the course.


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 20, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Today I got a pair of Disruptors.
I got a couple of weeks ago some Gallivanters.

Got a couple of pairs of MG4.1's as well.

All really comfy, only tried the Disruptors on in the house. Gallivantanters are very comfy and the insole appears the same.

I am a 9 UK shoe and buy US 10 in them, fit is good.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at the 4.1s. Good to know they are true to size. Might get a few. Thanks


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Today I got a pair of Disruptors.
I got a couple of weeks ago some Gallivanters.

Got a couple of pairs of MG4.1's as well.

All really comfy, only tried the Disruptors on in the house. Gallivantanters are very comfy and the insole appears the same.

I am a 9 UK shoe and buy US 10 in them, fit is good.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you order them from out of interest? Just had a look on their website and they look good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			4-PW Mizuno JPX 919 Tour, after being fitted for them at Silvermere today. Want to be put in a induced coma now and wake up around the 7th July which should coincide with the clubs being delivered to me.
		
Click to expand...

You can't say I was fitted and not give the specs... 

Come on, spill the beans.


----------



## Wedgey (Jun 21, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			4-PW Mizuno JPX 919 Tour, after being fitted for them at Silvermere today. Want to be put in a induced coma now and wake up around the 7th July which should coincide with the clubs being delivered to me.
		
Click to expand...

I've ordered 6 to 9 JPX919 forged and have been given 22 working days for delivery so 29th July 😯


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 21, 2020)

Wedgey said:



			I've ordered 6 to 9 JPX919 forged and have been given 22 working days for delivery so 29th July 😯
		
Click to expand...

Think yourself lucky. I'm still waiting for a stock off the shelf putter after 9 weeks!!


----------



## Wedgey (Jun 21, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			Think yourself lucky. I'm still waiting for a stock off the shelf putter after 9 weeks!!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell that's a bit much!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 21, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			4-PW Mizuno JPX 919 Tour, after being fitted for them at Silvermere today. Want to be put in a induced coma now and wake up around the 7th July which should coincide with the clubs being delivered to me.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you don't have to wait too long. Seems some companies are having big delivery issues (for obvious reasons), I've been waiting 3 weeks for my Vokeys. Fortunately I've got the pro's demo ones in the bag until mine arrive.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2020)

ebay sent me a £10 off voucher, min spend £20, so bought 3 dozen Srixon Distance for £19. Obv not the greatest ball in the world, but Shiels gave them a very good review, can't go wrong for just over 50p a ball.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 21, 2020)

I hadn't heard of G/fore shoes.....are they really that comfortable? They don't look like they are from what I can see online (I need padding under my toes). My latest shoes are spikeless Ecco from last summer, which are comfortable enough but for £170+ they haven't lasted very well. Leather coming away from the sole a bit. I've got some arthritis in my big toes and I'm looking for something at least as comfortable as the Ecco. I have an Adidas 360 from maybe 1.5 years ago.....NOT the most comfortable shoe but jeez they are bulletproof. No water gets through and they have aged really well. I don't plan on touching FootJoy again. 2 or 3 expensive ones that just don't last. I haven't tried the Sketchers brand yet.


----------



## Simonsmh (Jun 21, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I hadn't heard of G/fore shoes.....are they really that comfortable? They don't look like they are from what I can see online (I need padding under my toes). My latest shoes are spikeless Ecco from last summer, which are comfortable enough but for £170+ they haven't lasted very well. Leather coming away from the sole a bit. I've got some arthritis in my big toes and I'm looking for something at least as comfortable as the Ecco. I have an Adidas 360 from maybe 1.5 years ago.....NOT the most comfortable shoe but jeez they are bulletproof. No water gets through and they have aged really well. I don't plan on touching FootJoy again. 2 or 3 expensive ones that just don't last. I haven't tried the Sketchers brand yet.
		
Click to expand...

I’d be taking these back to where you purchased or contact Ecco direct to see what they say. I don’t mind paying their prices but expect quality shoes in return.
I’ve got a pair of Biom Hybrids that are 6yrs old and still going strong!


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 21, 2020)

I've ordered a TM SIM 7 hybrid to try and help me get around the course whilst I work on my irons at the range. Soul destroying being 150 yards left or less into a green then it going straight right all the time.


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I've ordered a TM SIM 7 hybrid to try and help me get around the course whilst I work on my irons at the range. Soul destroying being 150 yards left or less into a green then it going straight right all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you perfected the hybrid shank yet? PM me for tips 😁


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2020)

Fragger doesn't shank anything....he cuts across the ball so much he toes it..looks like a shank, goes like a shank but his hosels are pristine......


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You can't say I was fitted and not give the specs... 

Come on, spill the beans. 

Click to expand...

KBS Tour 130 grams x-stiff, half an inch longer and standard lie. 
At the start I was swinging some sort of Mizuno club that had some kind of device that captured data and the shaft was one of 3 shafts that was recommended based on my swing. My swing with a 7-iron was between 90-93 mph. 
Tried Wilson V6 which was what I had in mind when I arrived, one Srixon that I cannot remember now, JPX 919 Forged and Ping i210. Didn’t like the look of the Pings at all. My current sticks are proper big shovels, which was one of the things I wanted to get away from.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 21, 2020)

Wedgey said:



			I've ordered 6 to 9 JPX919 forged and have been given 22 working days for delivery so 29th July 😯
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I got a message a couple of hours later yesterday and got given a delivery date of 7th July... let’s hope that’s correct!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 21, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Hope you don't have to wait too long. Seems some companies are having big delivery issues (for obvious reasons), I've been waiting 3 weeks for my Vokeys. Fortunately I've got the pro's demo ones in the bag until mine arrive.
		
Click to expand...

The fitter did mention that most manufacturers was very busy at the moment, but fingers crossed I’ll have them in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Fragger doesn't shank anything....he cuts across the ball so much he toes it..looks like a shank, goes like a shank but his hosels are pristine......
		
Click to expand...

That takes skill don't you know


----------



## Pull (Jun 22, 2020)

Picked up 2 pairs of Adidas Tour 360 shoes (spiked and spikeless) off the adidas website, some are reduced by 30% and there is also a 25% off code on voucher discount sites which also works. Both pairs picked up for £135. Nearly bought 1 pair in the shop for that much on saturday.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 22, 2020)

Apple Watch series 3, to use as a sat nav and just have a dabble in new tech.. seemed like a justifiable experiment


----------



## timd77 (Jun 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Apple Watch series 3, to use as a sat nav and just have a dabble in new tech.. seemed like a justifiable experiment
		
Click to expand...

Totally reliant on mine! Which app will you use with it? Recommend hole19, easy to use and the free version is fine if you just want distances, basic layout and score keeping.


----------



## Lump (Jun 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Apple Watch series 3, to use as a sat nav and just have a dabble in new tech.. seemed like a justifiable experiment
		
Click to expand...

Dislike wearing mine while using Apple maps, it vibrates when coming up to junctions and turning, it startles you if you haven’t had to turn for a while.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 22, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Totally reliant on mine! Which app will you use with it? Recommend hole19, easy to use and the free version is fine if you just want distances, basic layout and score keeping.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the one I downloaded, hopefully has the Swedish courses. I have no idea what else I can do with it .. but I’ll work it all out.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 22, 2020)

Lump said:



			Dislike wearing mine while using Apple maps, it vibrates when coming up to junctions and turning, it startles you if you haven’t had to turn for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the haptic interface electrotrickery?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on the Ping 410 driver after testing it for a few rounds. Bought from the pro so supporting him in these difficult times and he price matched the best price I could find so happy


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 23, 2020)

A dozen of these beauties:


----------



## Duckster (Jun 23, 2020)

After a 3 month wait my Scotty finally turned up.

Tis a thing of beauty.


----------



## AdamC28 (Jun 23, 2020)

Duckster said:



			After a 3 month wait my Scotty finally turned up.

Tis a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice indeed! Be interested in which putter you moved from and whether you rolled any of the others from the range. I’m stuck between a Squareback and Newport 2, thing the Squareback might offer a little more forgiveness on off centre strikes.


----------



## larmen (Jun 23, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			A dozen of these beauties:






Click to expand...

I just lost my last 4 today. Had to finish my round with a found orange Callaway or go to white balls.

Did you find a good deal somewhere? Or did you pay regular price?


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 23, 2020)

larmen said:



			I just lost my last 4 today. Had to finish my round with a found orange Callaway or go to white balls.

Did you find a good deal somewhere? Or did you pay regular price?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure regular price larmen, I paid £11.99 for dozen at Clubhouse Golf. I don't have a particularly fast swing speed, will be using them on Sunday, what are they like to hit?


----------



## larmen (Jun 23, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			Not sure regular price larmen, I paid £11.99 for dozen at Clubhouse Golf. I don't have a particularly fast swing speed, will be using them on Sunday, what are they like to hit?
		
Click to expand...

I am not good enough to feel any real differences ;-)

What they are like is great to find again on a fairway or rough. You just walk down and there it is, you can hardly miss it. And if there is a bunch of balls you know which one is yours.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 23, 2020)

larmen said:



			I am not good enough to feel any real differences ;-)

What they are like is great to find again on a fairway or rough. You just walk down and there it is, you can hardly miss it. And if there is a bunch of balls you know which one is yours.
		
Click to expand...

Will look good on the green against my Mizuno craft III blue ion putter which is arriving tomorrow


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			Will look good on the green against my Mizuno craft III blue ion putter which is arriving tomorrow 






Click to expand...

That is too pretty to use. You might get it dirty on the course 😳


----------



## larmen (Jun 23, 2020)

You must have gotten the last 'old' ones for GBP 11 as all they have now are GBP 17 balls, or yellow ones.
I try white balls tomorrow, if I really don't get on I will buy some more at that price anyway.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 23, 2020)

larmen said:



			You must have gotten the last 'old' ones for GBP 11 as all they have now are GBP 17 balls, or yellow ones.
I try white balls tomorrow, if I really don't get on I will buy some more at that price anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, mine are the DX2 optix, they only appear to have yellow on the site now, they have the DUO optix in orange but they are £17.99 a dozen, not sure what the difference is (apart from the price).


----------



## Duckster (Jun 23, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Very nice indeed! Be interested in which putter you moved from and whether you rolled any of the others from the range. I’m stuck between a Squareback and Newport 2, thing the Squareback might offer a little more forgiveness on off centre strikes.
		
Click to expand...

Had a Nike method 001. Did a full fitting with Nick(?) from Titleist so tried a few. I was hoping that I’d be fitted for Newport 2 but the Squareback felt so much nicer and performed much better for me.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jun 24, 2020)

Bought a Wilson Staff Tri-Fold towel and a Wilson Feel Plus XL glove for my brother.

I’ve been looking at the TM Sim Max Hybrids as an upgrade for my old set of TM Burners, might wait until I have a more consistent swing to go for it though.


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 24, 2020)

Bought a sleeve of the new Bridgestone B XS balls just for fun really! I’m no where near good enough (or rich enough) to really justify using premium balls but I bought a box of the older B RX balls before Christmas when they were on special offer in AG, mainly because they were yellow and easier to find in the rough. 

Playing on Friday so will be interesting to see if I can see any difference between whatever ball I have in my bag and the new ones. I very much doubt I’ll come back with all of them by the end of the round though!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Bought a sleeve of the new Bridgestone B XS balls just for fun really! I’m no where near good enough (or rich enough) to really justify using premium balls but I bought a box of the older B RX balls before Christmas when they were on special offer in AG, mainly because they were yellow and easier to find in the rough.

Playing on Friday so will be interesting to see if I can see any difference between whatever ball I have in my bag and the new ones. I very much doubt I’ll come back with all of them by the end of the round though!
		
Click to expand...

Are they the Tiger balls? The ones Rick Shiels just reviewed and said were possibly the best golf balls he's ever used?


----------



## robbeh32 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just bought https://www.rxsport.co.uk/products/...es-%2d-Matte-Black-(Anodised-Green-Icon).html 

Prescription PRIZM Dark Golf.


----------



## ADB (Jun 24, 2020)

A gas fired pizza oven, yum


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2020)

Had a putter fitting and bought a ping vault 2.0 Voss stealth putter.
It’s a work of art.
I just hope it works on the course.


----------



## shun_naka (Jun 24, 2020)

Where do people buy accessories and the likes for a decent price?

Looking for a half decent looking navy belt and americangolf and similar are selling them for 20odd quid! Bit much for a belt?


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Are they the Tiger balls? The ones Rick Shiels just reviewed and said were possibly the best golf balls he's ever used?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, except not the ones with ‘Tiger’ stamped on them. You pay extra for that!

I have actually enjoyed using the B RX ones which are aimed at slightly slower swing speeds. As I have no idea what my swing speed is I thought I’d try these ones too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Where do people buy accessories and the likes for a decent price?

Looking for a half decent looking navy belt and americangolf and similar are selling them for 20odd quid! Bit much for a belt?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you are looking during peak season. I tend to buy most things like that in Black Friday sales, January etc.

 Clubhouse Golf, County Golf are pretty decent but you may not get bargains at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Yep, except not the ones with ‘Tiger’ stamped on them. You pay extra for that!

I have actually enjoyed using the B RX ones which are aimed at slightly slower swing speeds. As I have no idea what my swing speed is I thought I’d try these ones too.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the naming they have used for their top balls now. BRX, BXS, BMX? I have no idea how you're meant to remember which one is which. You could try and order some golf balls and end up with one of these.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Where do people buy accessories and the likes for a decent price?

Looking for a half decent looking navy belt and americangolf and similar are selling them for 20odd quid! Bit much for a belt?
		
Click to expand...

TKMax.
Sainsburys had some nice ones last time I was there.
A belt is a belt as long as you don’t want a name on it.


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Where do people buy accessories and the likes for a decent price?

Looking for a half decent looking navy belt and americangolf and similar are selling them for 20odd quid! Bit much for a belt?
		
Click to expand...

It's a special golf belt thought so worth the money.

If you wore any old belt then your trousers would fall down right in front of the Lady Captain.


----------



## timd77 (Jun 24, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Where do people buy accessories and the likes for a decent price?

Looking for a half decent looking navy belt and americangolf and similar are selling them for 20odd quid! Bit much for a belt?
		
Click to expand...

Any good for you? I’ve just ordered one...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B072FJ68FD?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## ADB (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I hate the naming they have used for their top balls now. BRX, BXS, BMX? I have no idea how you're meant to remember which one is which. You could try and order some golf balls and end up with one of these.

Click to expand...

Sweet ride


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Sainsburys had some nice ones last time I was there.
A belt is a belt as long as you don’t want a name on it.
		
Click to expand...

A Sainsbury's belt wont help with your swing, won't give you an extra 10yds off the tee, bring your handicap down. Is it amateur hour on here? 🤣.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A Sainsbury's belt wont help with your swing, won't give you an extra 10yds off the tee, bring your handicap down. Is it amateur hour on here? 🤣.
		
Click to expand...


come on, if the belts not been properly fitted.........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			come on, if the belts not been properly fitted.........
		
Click to expand...

Exactly 👍


----------



## Griffsters (Jun 24, 2020)

My shotscope V3 arrived today, i'm such a sucker for new shiny things.


----------



## shun_naka (Jun 24, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Any good for you? I’ve just ordered one...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B072FJ68FD?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image

Click to expand...

this looks ideal, might go ahead with it tomorrow and buy


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I hate the naming they have used for their top balls now. BRX, BXS, BMX? I have no idea how you're meant to remember which one is which. You could try and order some golf balls and end up with one of these.

Click to expand...

It’s madness. I think Rick Shiels actually mentions that this naming approach could be a reason why Bridgestone isn’t as successful as other brands who give their balls proper names (ooh er ). 

I just go by the box colour. Blue, red, black or green. Annoyingly apparently the B XS were only released in yellow in Japan. I guess those who will put them in play regularly won’t be the type of player who generally needs all the help they can get finding their ball.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A Sainsbury's belt wont help with your swing, won't give you an extra 10yds off the tee, bring your handicap down. Is it amateur hour on here? 🤣.
		
Click to expand...

You do get nectar points though


----------



## Depreston (Jun 24, 2020)

A belt is not a belt like 

Can’t stand a cheap belt me


----------



## chellie (Jun 25, 2020)

HID just got these and these shoes. I'd ordered some UA ones for me but they were too small. I'm still looking for some for me.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 25, 2020)

Cheeky Callaway Razr Black 10.5 driver! Bargain at £35 used. Used on the range before purchasing and the forgiveness is exactly what I need! In great nick too!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 25, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Cheeky Callaway Razr Black 10.5 driver! Bargain at £35 used. Used on the range before purchasing and the forgiveness is exactly what I need! In great nick too!
		
Click to expand...

Bargin .
Nice driver.


----------



## shun_naka (Jun 25, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Cheeky Callaway Razr Black 10.5 driver! Bargain at £35 used. Used on the range before purchasing and the forgiveness is exactly what I need! In great nick too!
		
Click to expand...

Nice choice, I got this a few years ago and its been a mainstay driver for me. Very very forgiving


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 25, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Bargin .
Nice driver.
		
Click to expand...




shun_naka said:



			Nice choice, I got this a few years ago and its been a mainstay driver for me. Very very forgiving
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both! Hit maybe 50/60 balls on the range and its a massive upgrade on my very old Wilson driver! Great to hear others think the same thing, cant wait to pull it out of the bag later today!


----------



## shun_naka (Jun 25, 2020)

https://www.golfonline.co.uk/callaway-md3-lucky-clover-milled-wedge

Went for a 52 degree loft - been on the look out for a new wedge for a while and being a big celtic fan i couldnt resist the 4 leaf clover...


----------



## Mark1751 (Jun 25, 2020)

Some more ocean tee’s and some Bridgestone B SX balls to try.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 25, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			My shotscope V3 arrived today, i'm such a sucker for new shiny things.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get that when they haven't been released yet according to the golfscope website?


----------



## Steviefella (Jun 25, 2020)

Duckster said:



			After a 3 month wait my Scotty finally turned up.

Tis a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting on mine, only about 2 weeks but got to be honest, I’m a wee bit jealous


----------



## Steviefella (Jun 25, 2020)

New Titleist stadry Cart15 bag turned up today,  bit of an upgrade on the player4 carry bag which is going to either play spare or be put on eBay.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Thanks both! Hit maybe 50/60 balls on the range and its a massive upgrade on my very old Wilson driver! Great to hear others think the same thing, cant wait to pull it out of the bag later today!
		
Click to expand...

First time out last night - the driver is literally the answer to all my problems, so much control. In love.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			First time out last night - the driver is literally the answer to all my problems, so much control. In love.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t want to pee on your bonfire but give it time and it’ll soon be on the naughty step


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 26, 2020)

A couple of new Vokey SM8 wedges in gunmetal grey (52F & 58K). Been looking to replace my 4 year old Callaway wedges for a while, consideration was RTX4 (the boy plays these, and very well) or Vokey. Went to AG a few times, kept trying them out on the putting green, didn't hole one single shot with the RTX, but holed 4 or 5 with the Vokey's every time I tried them. The boy swears they do not have a funnel towards the hole in the floor at AG , so Vokey's it was. Have to wait for the 58 though as the K grind is not standard stock. The 52 worked great in back garden pitching last night, will take it out for real tonight.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			I don’t want to pee on your bonfire but give it time and it’ll soon be on the naughty step
		
Click to expand...

Let me have this moment


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2020)

Bought these yesterday, Dunlop Sixty Five, 3 to SW.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 26, 2020)

Crow said:



			Bought these yesterday, Dunlop Sixty Five, 3 to SW.

View attachment 31372

Click to expand...

Very angular.

Quite like them


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 28, 2020)

Some Greg Norman shorts from County golf, seen a few recommendations for them on here.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Some Greg Norman shorts from County golf, seen a few recommendations for them on here.
		
Click to expand...

I got a pair the other day- quality
May well push the boat out and get another pair


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I got a pair the other day- quality
May well push the boat out and get another pair

Click to expand...

Daft not to at £20. Some of the bigger brand prices are eye watering.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Daft not to at £20. Some of the bigger brand prices are eye watering.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer Sir


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I have some.
They show off my legs tremendously 😳
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 28, 2020)

Quite a few J Lindeberg bits. Got another free J Lindeberg travel bag (worth £250) if anyone is in the market for one too.


----------



## Griffsters (Jun 28, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			How did you get that when they haven't been released yet according to the golfscope website?
		
Click to expand...

Previous V2 owners could pre-order.


----------



## niceboy (Jun 28, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Quite a few J Lindeberg bits. Got another free J Lindeberg travel bag (worth £250) if anyone is in the market for one too.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get your J Lindberg from ? Cheers


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 28, 2020)

niceboy said:



			Where do you get your J Lindberg from ? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I usually get it from a local pro shop, but this lot from Scottsdale because of the travel bag


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 29, 2020)

Payday buys -

New TM stand bag - Navy, red white - 89.99 (I really dont understand why the other branded bags are £100 more and are practically identical)
UA Tech polo from county golf
Silver grey tailored golf shorts
Adidas grey belt


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 29, 2020)

Completed my set today and replaced the Donnay putter with a Rife Riddler. Looking forward to getting up to the course to put some real practice in.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

Clicgear Rovic RV1C. My Big Max one is not exactly compact the umbrella holder was wonky.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 29, 2020)

Motocaddy M1. Had a S push trolley for a while, time to upgrade, got the M1 with the extended life lithium, hopefully weather will pick up and be able to use it this weekend!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jun 29, 2020)

A new umbrella, ready for what may be a wet round on Wednesday!


----------



## Redtraveller (Jun 29, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Motocaddy M1. Had a S push trolley for a while, time to upgrade, got the M1 with the extended life lithium, hopefully weather will pick up and be able to use it this weekend!
		
Click to expand...

I got one before Christmas. Absolutely love it. Not sure it’s saved me any shots yet though


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Clicgear Rovic RV1C. My Big Max one is not exactly compact the umbrella holder was wonky.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear how you get in with it. Many here have recommended the 3.5 but to my eyes the RV1C looks sturdier.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Interested to hear how you get in with it. Many here have recommended the 3.5 but to my eyes the RV1C looks sturdier.
		
Click to expand...

It was certainly cheaper, lol. I did a bit of research earlier, a couple of reviews said it was just as solid as the 3.5 etc ones, and just as compact when folded. Not really sure why the lower price but I'm not going to question it! Quite liked the curved design as well. I think it's like a Fender/Squier Gibson/Epiphone type thing.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 29, 2020)

Wanted to get some trainers for the boy off Adidas and found a bargain pair for £16...so I treated myself to a £45 polo.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 30, 2020)

A Cobra F-Max Airspeed 3 wood ... hopefully to replace my driver in the longer term.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bought one of these brand new fitted with a very sexy Vega leather grip. its number 41/100 if anyone is interested.

https://www.pge-ltd.com/vega-vp-04-limited-edition-putter 

love the finish and the way that raw Vega clubs are grinded. My Wedges are similar 

I am becoming a full on vega fanboy since lockdown with only my driver, hybrid and 2 iron being from other manufacturers


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2020)

A pair of Ecco S Three shoes, a goretex shoe and very comfy straight out the box.


----------



## J55TTC (Jun 30, 2020)

200 white wooden tees, 70mm


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 30, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Bought one of these brand new fitted with a very sexy Vega leather grip. its number 41/100 if anyone is interested.

https://www.pge-ltd.com/vega-vp-04-limited-edition-putter

love the finish and the way that raw Vega clubs are grinded. My Wedges are similar

I am becoming a full on vega fanboy since lockdown with only my driver, hybrid and 2 iron being from other manufacturers
		
Click to expand...

 coincidently it arrived 10 mins after I posted this..

it arrived


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2020)

New Ping grip http://www.adoregolfgrips.com/ping-pp62-midsize-pistol-putter-grip-white-grey/


----------



## Humpy (Jul 1, 2020)

Bought 3 dozen Srixon Z Star golf balls from Clubhouse Golf and also bought a dozen of the Srixon Q Star Tour balls too. And as they are doing 4 for 3 I effectively got the Q Star balls for nothing. Have mixed up the colours too getting 1 dozen of the Z Stars and the Q Stars in yellow.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Interested to hear how you get in with it. Many here have recommended the 3.5 but to my eyes the RV1C looks sturdier.
		
Click to expand...

I've recently got the Clic Gear 4.0 and it's an improvement on the 3.0 I had (just needs break cable sorting) which when I sort out will be my winter trolley


----------



## shun_naka (Jul 1, 2020)

Is anyone else really bad at checking delivery tracking etc?

I've got my new wedge in transit and today my full set of clubs are getting picked up from home (Glasgow) and getting shipped to where i live now in Belfast. Really hoping they arrive tomorrow (thats the estimated date) as i've got my first round at the new club tomorrow at 17:30!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 3, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Some Greg Norman shorts from County golf, seen a few recommendations for them on here.
		
Click to expand...

These came today, superb for £20.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2020)

3 Wilson synthetic gloves for £15


----------



## Jensen (Jul 3, 2020)

3 Stuburt Polo Shirts from American Golf. Even better value with their 3 for 2 offer.
3 shirts for the grand price of £49.98 😄👍


----------



## J55TTC (Jul 3, 2020)

Putt out mat to go with the pressure putt.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Completely agree 👍
		
Click to expand...

I've got Nike ones too and these are definitely on a par.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I also bought some Adidas and they're great.
In a moment of madness I also bought some red chequered UA, the shorts are fine but they look like something only the resident "got dressed in the dark" member would wear.
I'll save them for a holiday 😅
		
Click to expand...

The wife wont let you out for dinner wearing them 😂😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I also bought some Adidas and they're great.
In a moment of madness I also bought some red chequered UA, the shorts are fine but they look like something only the resident "got dressed in the dark" member would wear.
I'll save them for a holiday 😅
		
Click to expand...

Saw them and gave them a wide berth


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2020)

My Ping driver turned up just before I went out so had to put it in the bag. Had a great driving round (well you would for the first time out - we know the magic will have worn off now).


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2020)

The Asgard bike storage box I ordered back in March has finally turned up 🍾


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My Ping driver turned up just before I went out so had to put it in the bag. Had a great driving round (well you would for the first time out - we know the magic will have worn off now).
		
Click to expand...

Was destined to be in the bag 😂


----------



## grecianlez (Jul 4, 2020)

Callaway Black Gilet


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My Ping driver turned up just before I went out so had to put it in the bag. Had a great driving round (well you would for the first time out - we know the magic will have worn off now).
		
Click to expand...

take all drivers out of your bag .. when you next go for around give them the option behave today and you might get another game ... works very well, just keeps them behaving no favourites


----------



## Steviefella (Jul 4, 2020)

Scotty C Squareback 2 putter today from affordable golf, had ordered one online from a n other outlet, only to be told it wouldn’t be in till October 25th. 
Got a dozen prov1 balls, new glove and some alignment sticks too.  Oh and a ball retriever for keeping said new balls in my bag 😉


----------



## larmen (Jul 4, 2020)

Set of lessons. 6 hours worth. Base plan is one a month for the rest of the year, starting this evening.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 4, 2020)

Bought a Cobra F9 5-wood a few weeks back but it showed early on that it was basically the same club as my 2-hybrid in my bag, so sold that on and purchased a 3-wood instead. Ordered just before midnight on Thursday and delivered today from Snainton. Mizuno ST190, 15 degrees. Can’t wait to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 4, 2020)

I've used my new TM SIM 7 hybrid on a couple of rounds now. It just feels like cheating or though it doesn't do what I brought the damn thing to do


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 4, 2020)

A box of Tour B RX for £23.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 4, 2020)

A Callaway towel with a clip as I lost my old towel on the course somewhere.
I also bought my 5 year old a 9 iron so I can take him with me to the range sometime


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			take all drivers out of your bag .. when you next go for around give them the option behave today and you might get another game ... works very well, just keeps them behaving no favourites
		
Click to expand...

Worked ok despite having now paid for it, usually a sign it'll start misbehaving. It was the rest of the game that went south


----------



## Seanz25 (Jul 4, 2020)

Not quite a "I bought" post, but looking for deals on electric trollies. If anyone has seen anything, could they give me a heads up?!


----------



## Steviefella (Jul 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			300 quid putter and a ball retriever 😅😅😅😅😅😅😅
That made me chuckle 😉
		
Click to expand...

That and alignment sticks actually weren’t for me, honest 😉


----------



## OnTour (Jul 5, 2020)

Wednesday my Ping tour sand wedge snapped and clunked me on the back of the head. instant decision to upgrade to Taylor made Hi-Toe 58 ° £119 not cheap but I love the looks and style


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2020)

A Ping short sleeved shower proof top. Ideal for days like yesterday when it's both warm and wet.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 5, 2020)

2 dozen chrome soft x for £45 on sale in our pro shop 👍👍


----------



## grecianlez (Jul 5, 2020)

Mizuno Comp Glove.. shocking quality really.. wont buy them again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

Chillys drink bottle. I have a cheap one and it doesn't quite keep my water cold in hot temps, doesn't keep my hot chocolate hot in cold temps. Buy cheap, buy twice . Chillys are meant to be very good so I will test it out on Saturday.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Chillys drink bottle. I have a cheap one and it doesn't quite keep my water cold in hot temps, doesn't keep my hot chocolate hot in cold temps. Buy cheap, buy twice . Chillys are meant to be very good so I will test it out on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

They are brilliant. I’ve got one which I use for golf too and you won’t be disappointed


----------



## barry23 (Jul 6, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			They are brilliant. I’ve got one which I use for golf too and you won’t be disappointed
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above - I have one too and was well worth the money


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 6, 2020)

A Evnroll ER2 in black😍


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Evnroll ER2 in black😍
		
Click to expand...

Yes Stu 👍 

Welcome to the world of rolling evnly


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 6, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Yes Stu 👍

Welcome to the world of rolling evnly
		
Click to expand...

I’m Already a fully paid up member of the Evnroll club. This I s my 2nd one.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Remember the claims that the evnroll could draw and fade a mishit putt back onto line 😆😆


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Evnroll ER2 in black😍
		
Click to expand...

So jealous.  Still waiting for mine that was ordered in March.  Have been told it is estimated early July, so hopefully will be with me soon!

Please don't post any pics to make me more envious!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m Already a fully paid up member of the Evnroll club. This I s my 2nd one.
		
Click to expand...

Managed to sell my ER1 recently, so back down to 1. Retained value well 👍

2 putters is a dangerous place for my fragile mind!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 7, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Remember the claims that the evnroll could draw and fade a mishit putt back onto line 😆😆
		
Click to expand...

Can also generate backspin to return over-hit putts back to the hole.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Remember the claims that the evnroll could draw and fade a mishit putt back onto line 😆😆
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t know, as you know, I only ever hit mine right out the middle 😂


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jul 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Chillys drink bottle. I have a cheap one and it doesn't quite keep my water cold in hot temps, doesn't keep my hot chocolate hot in cold temps. Buy cheap, buy twice . Chillys are meant to be very good so I will test it out on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Chilly's bottles are perfect for golf. I fill mine with squash the day before I play and leave the Chilly's bottle in the fridge overnight. The drink stays cold throughout the round.

In Winter, hot drinks stay hot for the full round too.

Big thumbs up.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2020)

Another dozen Rocketballz from Amazon


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			So jealous.  Still waiting for mine that was ordered in March.  Have been told it is estimated early July, so hopefully will be with me soon!

Please don't post any pics to make me more envious!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I ordered it online and it had previously said “out of stock” every time I looked, I checked yesterday and said instock  so pulled the trigger. I’ve had an email off said company and it looks like they’re waiting on stock so🤷‍♂️


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Chilly's bottles are perfect for golf. I fill mine with squash the day before I play and leave the *Chilly's bottle in the fridge overnight. *The drink stays cold throughout the round.

In Winter, hot drinks stay hot for the full round too.

Big thumbs up.

Click to expand...

As a fully insulated bottle. Not sure that makes any difference? 

My missus insists it does though as she does the same. 😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Managed to sell my ER1 recently, so back down to 1. Retained value well 👍

2 putters is a dangerous place for my fragile mind!!
		
Click to expand...

Which one did you buy Huds?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

A Ping G400 Driver.

I stupidly sold mine last year and messed about with a TM and Callaway but hasnt performed nowhere near the G400 did.


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 7, 2020)

A Shotscope v3. I liked my game golf pro, it worked really well whilst I had tags with batteries ☹ but with no answer from support (who used to be so good and replaced several batches) I've reluctantly decided to move on. Hopefully equivalent shots gained functionality is on the way and my shots get seamlessly recorded though that looks like a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Ping G400 Driver.

I stupidly sold mine last year and messed about with a TM and Callaway but hasnt performed nowhere near the G400 did.
		
Click to expand...

G400 driver and an Evnroll in the same week😯. Have you been doing overtime? Two fine buys.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			As a fully insulated bottle. Not sure that makes any difference?

My missus insists it does though as she does the same. 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that, the whole purpose of the bottle is to keep the internal liquid the same temperature irrespective of the external temperature. You'd be better off keeping the drink in a regular plastic bottle in the fridge and then pouring into the Chillys bottle in the morning.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Ping G400 Driver.

I stupidly sold mine last year and messed about with a TM and Callaway but hasnt performed nowhere near the G400 did.
		
Click to expand...

All the ante post bets paid out then?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			All the ante post bets paid out then? 

Click to expand...

Haha not yet.....by the time the CC Bill is due Bet365 will have paid out 😀


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			G400 driver and an Evnroll in the same week😯. Have you been doing overtime? Two fine buys.
		
Click to expand...

Overtime?? There’s barely enough hours in a day to work, i couldn’t do no more.

The G400 is used and it was an absolute bargain, almost daylight robbery.

The putter is courtesy of Jürgen‘s men 😀


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I was thinking that, the whole purpose of the bottle is to keep the internal liquid the same temperature irrespective of the external temperature. You'd be better off keeping the
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			As a fully insulated bottle. Not sure that makes any difference?

My missus insists it does though as she does the same. 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

if you put it in the oven overnight it keeps your coffee nice and warm too


----------



## Griffsters (Jul 8, 2020)

I ordered myself an Odyssey two ball triple track putter yesterday. I've been pondering this since reading the MyGolfSpy review and listening to the detail on their podcast.

It will be interesting how I get on with it, I like the feel of them when tried in the shop. I've currently no intention using the triple track balls, as I think i'll spend too much time trying to align them properly. I don't have a line on my ball at the moment, I try and pick a spot on my intended line and aim for that. It will be interesting how / if the lines improve that or if they turn out to be a distraction. I think i can only know this properly by using one for a few rounds on the course, its a scratch i have to itch!  On order, so hopefully with me in two or three weeks.

I've been using a Taylormade Spider Mini that I really like, but if I can just have something that helps me more on those putts around 10ft or so, happy days.


----------



## Mark1751 (Jul 8, 2020)

I’ve order and received a shot scope v3 - gave up on Game Golf as disappointed with there support recently, also have 3 titleist SM7 wedges magically appear in my bag a 50/54/58


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			I ordered myself an Odyssey two ball triple track putter yesterday. I've been pondering this since reading the MyGolfSpy review and listening to the detail on their podcast.

It will be interesting how I get on with it, I like the feel of them when tried in the shop. I've currently no intention using the triple track balls, as I think i'll spend too much time trying to align them properly. I don't have a line on my ball at the moment, I try and pick a spot on my intended line and aim for that. It will be interesting how / if the lines improve that or if they turn out to be a distraction. I think i can only know this properly by using one for a few rounds on the course, its a scratch i have to itch!  On order, so hopefully with me in two or three weeks.

I've been using a Taylormade Spider Mini that I really like, but if I can just have something that helps me more on those putts around 10ft or so, happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Why did you really want the triple track putter if you had no intention of using the triple track ball with it?? Without lining up to the ball they're just ordinary Odyssey putters with slightly different alignment lines drawn on. I'd have thought you go for the whole triple track experience together?


----------



## Depreston (Jul 8, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			I ordered myself an Odyssey two ball triple track putter yesterday. I've been pondering this since reading the MyGolfSpy review and listening to the detail on their podcast.

It will be interesting how I get on with it, I like the feel of them when tried in the shop. I've currently no intention using the triple track balls, as I think i'll spend too much time trying to align them properly. I don't have a line on my ball at the moment, I try and pick a spot on my intended line and aim for that. It will be interesting how / if the lines improve that or if they turn out to be a distraction. I think i can only know this properly by using one for a few rounds on the course, its a scratch i have to itch!  On order, so hopefully with me in two or three weeks.

I've been using a Taylormade Spider Mini that I really like, but if I can just have something that helps me more on those putts around 10ft or so, happy days.
		
Click to expand...

I have a 2 ball putter and I’m still pants at putting hope this helps


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Which one did you buy Huds?
		
Click to expand...

Had the original ER2 for about a year and a half now.

Black one is nice, but not for me.

Sure we have a couple of black ER2s in the pro shop if you can't find online


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 8, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			if you put it in the oven overnight it keeps your coffee nice and warm too 

Click to expand...

I had a flatmate years ago who'd put a tin of beans in the slow cooker so they were ready when he got home from work 🤪


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 8, 2020)

New grips - white and red Super Stroke 2.0 for the putter and a mid-size Pride Tour Velvet for the driver


----------



## Lump (Jul 8, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Had the original ER2 for about a year and a half now.

Black one is nice, but not for me.

Sure we have a couple of black ER2s in the pro shop if you can't find online
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen a massive improvement since I’ve picked up my ER2. Love it


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Had the original ER2 for about a year and a half now.

Black one is nice, but not for me.

Sure we have a couple of black ER2s in the pro shop if you can't find online
		
Click to expand...

👍 

If you can check if they've got it in the 34" ER2 Black please huds. If mine doesnt show up by Monday I'll come over and pick it up.


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 8, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			I’ve order and received a shot scope v3 - gave up on Game Golf as disappointed with there support recently, also have 3 titleist SM7 wedges magically appear in my bag a 50/54/58
		
Click to expand...

I did the same, swapping  GG with SS for the same reasons, have you used SS, any thoughts?


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 8, 2020)

A set of Cleveland CBX irons 5-PW. First brand new irons I've owned.

Off to the range!


----------



## Mark1751 (Jul 8, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			I did the same, swapping  GG with SS for the same reasons, have you used SS, any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Not used it yet - will do for the first time on Saturday, hoping it’s all simple and easy like the videos and reviews say. Only issue so far is as a left handed player I’ll need to wear it on my right wrist according to the set up instructions which does feel a bit strange as I’m use to wear my watch on the left.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 8, 2020)

Needed some balls, so trying out some Cut blue. Will see how they go at the weekend.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			👍

If you can check if they've got it in the 34" ER2 Black please huds. If mine doesnt show up by Monday I'll come over and pick it up.
		
Click to expand...

Will Try to remember to call in tomorrow and let you know


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lump said:



			I’ve seen a massive improvement since I’ve picked up my ER2. Love it
		
Click to expand...

The tech works mate. Seen it with my own eyes and had proven by the numbers too.

Even with my dodgy putting stroke


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Will Try to remember to call in tomorrow and let you know
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry mate, i've had confirmation it's in stock so should be here on Friday in time for the weekend👍


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 9, 2020)

😭😭


----------



## karlcole (Jul 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			3 weeks ago at the point of just about to pay somewhat crazy money for just one wedge ... 
Cleveland "It will take a week" 

A week later..... Nothing. 

Another week later... 
Cleveland "Oh we don't have just the heads we'll be custom fitting an existing wedge, it'll be another week" 

Another week was yesterday... 

Today... 
Cleveland "Oh we're out of those heads now" 
🙄🙄🙄🙄

Bunch of asterisks.
		
Click to expand...

What wedge is this mate? Tempted on some new Cleveland's myself but don't want to be waiting ages.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			😭😭
		
Click to expand...

Have a look on Coregolf, they're showing a few in stock.


----------



## albie999 (Jul 9, 2020)

Just picked myself up some new wedges on ebay, 50 SM7, 54 SM7 and 58 SM6 (3 wedge set) for £135 ... they are in excellent condition, still cannot believe I got them so cheap, seeing as other sets seem to be going for £165+ ..... thought I would go for a set, as had 3 different makes before ... hit in the garage last night ..... they feel nice


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2020)

Knowing the new Zipcore was coming out I suspect Cleveland started trimming production of the RTX4 so they're not left with much stock when they launch.
And if the Zipcore was pushed back a bit due to Covid and/or the factories were shut for a few months..that would cause the shortage..similar issues with the Mizuno JPX range.
New one supposed to be coming out in September so they trimmed production of the current models, C19 pushed everything back and now it's hard to find JPX heads.


----------



## Griffsters (Jul 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why did you really want the triple track putter if you had no intention of using the triple track ball with it?? Without lining up to the ball they're just ordinary Odyssey putters with slightly different alignment lines drawn on. I'd have thought you go for the whole triple track experience together?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, however there does seem to be evidence that the lines on the putter help the brain with alignment. What I want to see is if they help me with my existing method of alignment which is to aim for a spot that i pick between ball and hole along my intended path. My previous experience of putting a line on my _ball_ just meant I spent more time trying to get it pointed in the right direction..only for it to move slightly as I set myself up 

I'll may try with the triple track ball at some point for reference but as I say, want to try with my existing method first.


----------



## barry23 (Jul 9, 2020)

Another pair of shoes - this time Nike Air Max 1G


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 9, 2020)

barry23 said:



			Another pair of shoes - this time Nike Air Max 1G
		
Click to expand...

Which colour way?


----------



## barry23 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Which colour way?
		
Click to expand...

Reduced on the nike website with 30% off on top using their current discount so had to at that price


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 9, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Have a look on Coregolf, they're showing a few in stock.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, but it's already on order.  It's a custom fit, so not completely off the shelf...do wonder if I could have just bought of the shelf and made the adjustments after..but that wouldn't be supporting the guy that spent 2 hours with me in a putting assessment!


----------



## timd77 (Jul 9, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Perhaps, however there does seem to be evidence that the lines on the putter help the brain with alignment. What I want to see is if they help me with my existing method of alignment which is to aim for a spot that i pick between ball and hole along my intended path. My previous experience of putting a line on my _ball_ just meant I spent more time trying to get it pointed in the right direction..only for it to move slightly as I set myself up 

I'll may try with the triple track ball at some point for reference but as I say, want to try with my existing method first. 

Click to expand...

I watched a vlog about the triple track malarkey, I think it was coach lockey on a mark crossfield vlog a while back when these putters first came out. He used the lines on the ball to point towards his target (whether a spot in front of the ball or whatever you prefer) and then lined up the putter lines with the lines on the ball. It was so clear when he’d got the putter square or slightly offline, the lines made it really obvious. I’m a bit like you, just pick a spot or a gate and line up towards that, but the full triple track armoury does look good.


----------



## Griffsters (Jul 9, 2020)

timd77 said:



			I watched a vlog about the triple track malarkey, I think it was coach lockey on a mark crossfield vlog a while back when these putters first came out. He used the lines on the ball to point towards his target (whether a spot in front of the ball or whatever you prefer) and then lined up the putter lines with the lines on the ball. It was so clear when he’d got the putter square or slightly offline, the lines made it really obvious. I’m a bit like you, just pick a spot or a gate and line up towards that, but the full triple track armoury does look good.
		
Click to expand...

Think i'll check that out, cheers


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2020)

The problem with the triple track ball is when you're not on the green.
You're in the middle of the fairway and you set up to the ball, the lines on which are pointing straight out of bounds.....


----------



## Griffsters (Jul 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The problem with the triple track ball is when you're not on the green.
You're in the middle of the fairway and you set up to the ball, the lines on which are pointing straight out of bounds.....
		
Click to expand...

That was another reason i'm trying to resist the whole triple track shizzle package. I align all my shots with a point in front of me on intended line, many lines on the ball could fry my brain !


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So what did you buy? 🤷‍♂️😅
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - to be fair a new glove and two dozen Srixon balls - but I obviously posted in wrong forum - damn phones


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Should have said a Mars bar 😅😅
		
Click to expand...

Do Amazon sell individual Mars bars - I’ve not bought anything in a shop since March - I don’t even carry a wallet these days


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2020)

Apex 19 #4 Hybrid.

Hoping can fill gap between 5w and 5i (though I can fill that gap with a variety of quality strikes!).

Looked at yesterday, then ebay starts mailing me, then a few beers watching the football.... 

Feel dirty today!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Do Amazon sell individual Mars bars - I’ve not bought anything in a shop since March - I don’t even carry a wallet these days
		
Click to expand...

Funny isn't it. I've had a tenner in my wallet since end of March!


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Funny isn't it. I've had a tenner in my wallet since end of March!
		
Click to expand...

Not even bought petrol for my car. Only shop I've been in is the pro shop at the links - and then only to book in before heading for the tee. Reminded me that my missus owns me four quid that she picked up from the change I dumped on the bedside cabinet four months ago.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 10, 2020)

750ml chillys bottle, the thing is huge and weighs a ton. Just about fits in the bottle pouch of my bag. Should maybe have gone with the 500ml but that would be finished after 2 holes.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Funny isn't it. I've had a tenner in my wallet since end of March!
		
Click to expand...

Turns out the £20 note I've had in my wallet for months is no longer legal tender 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			750ml chillys bottle, the thing is huge and weighs a ton. Just about fits in the bottle pouch of my bag. Should maybe have gone with the 500ml but that would be finished after 2 holes.
		
Click to expand...

I have a 750 bottle, I did switch to a 500 but as you say, I ran out of water on about the 15th. Worth carrying the extra even though it doesn't fit in the bottle holders on my bags properly.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have a 750 bottle, I did switch to a 500 but as you say, I ran out of water on about the 15th. Worth carrying the extra even though it doesn't fit in the bottle holders on my bags properly.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ill stick with it, just need to sacrifice some clubs to bring the weight down, cant hit most of them anyway.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 10, 2020)

Picked up my new Ping i500s yesterday, along with my new TM sim hybrids. 

Went out to play after. Wow, just wow, they feel so smooth. I couldn't believe it!!! Very impressed after just one round. I can see improvement now, my target is achievable I believe.


----------



## Hooker (Jul 10, 2020)

Huge box arrived this morning...

13 golf pride CP2 wrap grips (for shock absorption )
Clicgear storage hook
Ecco cedar shoe trees (smell lovely)
Some Wilson DX2 optix luminous orange balls. For if playing by myself and it's overcast (terrible eyes)

Also last month some BOA ecco biom hybrid 3


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hooker said:



			Huge box arrived this morning...

13 golf pride CP2 wrap grips (for shock absorption )
Clicgear storage hook
Ecco cedar shoe trees (smell lovely)
Some Wilson DX2 optix luminous orange balls. For if playing by myself and it's overcast (terrible eyes)

Also last month some BOA ecco biom hybrid 3
		
Click to expand...

Looks a good haul


----------



## chellie (Jul 10, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			750ml chillys bottle, the thing is huge and weighs a ton. Just about fits in the bottle pouch of my bag. Should maybe have gone with the 500ml but that would be finished after 2 holes.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a Pro Works 1 litre one for winter. Now that weighs a ton in my carry bag


----------



## chellie (Jul 10, 2020)

Ordered loads of shoes from Nike. No idea if they will fit as never had Nike shoes.


----------



## Sam_R (Jul 10, 2020)

Golf club membership for the first time as an adult!


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2020)

More ball markers. These ones are special though 😃


----------



## Hooker (Jul 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Looks a good haul
		
Click to expand...

Lockdown fever, no alcohol was involved =O


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Got myself a shot scope v3. Already looking forward to obsessing over the details of tomorrow’s round!
		
Click to expand...

Well I hope yours connects better than mine, I'm going mad trying to get mine done :-(


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

TheJezster said:



			Picked up my new Ping i500s yesterday, along with my new TM sim hybrids.

Went out to play after. Wow, just wow, they feel so smooth. I couldn't believe it!!! Very impressed after just one round. I can see improvement now, my target is achievable I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy. They look great clubs. Are they longer than your previous set or is it too early to tell


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Got myself a shot scope v3. Already looking forward to obsessing over the details of tomorrow’s round!
		
Click to expand...

Let me know how it goes..I had the V2 and it seems sometimes you needed to take multiple practice swings or shots got missed..
V3 is supposed to be better and I'm interested in getting one but not if the issue is still there..


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh dear, fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the reviews have said this aspect is a lot better......hopefully it is...


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			More ball markers. These ones are special though 😃
		
Click to expand...

The one at the top of the picture looks boss.

Not sure about the others 🤔


----------



## Redtraveller (Jul 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			More ball markers. These ones are special though 😃
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get the Liverpool one from?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

Beer. And some more beer.

Needed after work today.

oh and 60 golf balls. had to replenish my stock of new balls after the missus took to boxes to tp5 pix to her sis house for the kids to play in the homemade crazy golf


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Where do you get the Liverpool one from?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, can’t say 😆

I can get you some tho 👍🏻


----------



## Redtraveller (Jul 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Erm, can’t say 😆

I can get you some tho 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ok, send us a message please mate


----------



## AdamC28 (Jul 10, 2020)

Picked up 45 TaylorMade Soft Response balls to keep me going for a while along with a couple of Under Armour gloves and a new putter headcover.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			More ball markers. These ones are special though 😃
		
Click to expand...

Oh mate............


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh mate............
		
Click to expand...

Dyou want any? 😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Dyou want any? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'd just like some of ours? 😂😂


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Surely you'd just like some of ours? 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

You can’t still be going on about losing Lovren an Clyne? We give you Danny Ings, what more dyou want? 😆


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			You can’t still be going on about losing Lovren an Clyne? We give you Danny Ings, what more dyou want? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Little bit more gutted about Mané playing consistently for you like the guy who played for us when the cameras turned up and a certain Mr VVD 

that being said, after “giving” us Ings. If you take Long, I’ll consider us even


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Enjoy. They look great clubs. Are they longer than your previous set or is it too early to tell
		
Click to expand...

Honestly it's a little early to tell. During the fitting it wasn't about length, more about dispersion. I used to have proper GI clubs so I'm not sure they would be much longer. I've played 2 rounds now, yesterday and today. Got 36 points today with 21 on the back 9, so OK overall. 

I still need to work out the yardages obviously, so I'm guessing which club to use now, but I don't think it'll take me long. 

Team event this weekend so that'll make it easier to just have a lash and not worry too much. 

First time hitting Pings and I have to say, I'm super impressed


----------



## grecianlez (Jul 11, 2020)

Ping and Callaway T-shirts


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played first round with it today and overall I was impressed. Seems to be more accurate than my old game golf although I'm not convinced its accurate enough for the putting stats to be of much use - I had to do a fair bit of editing the pin position and position of my ball on the greens. It was close but not "close enough" for my liking. However, it looked accurate enough for the long game stats - I only moved two or three that were clearly a bit off.

It only missed one shot and that was a hack out of deep rough when my 58* wedge slid under the ball without much contact so I can understand that one, I think.

Only other funny thing was my tee shot on the 6th was a 5 wood but SS registered that as my 52* wedge. That was the only 5w I hit so can't say if that was a one-off or if it's getting those tags mixed up. All the shots that really were with the 52* were correctly registered. Will look out for that in future.

Other annoyances - the bunkering on our course has radically changed over the last two years but the course mapping has very old imagery. And it doesn't seem to be aware that the par for women is often different than for men - it treats our second as a par 4 when it's really a par 5 for us. (So it didn't give me my birdie!). That is particularly annoying since they are marketing it as "the first GPS watch designed with women in mind"
		
Click to expand...

Sounds promising 
Email them with the feedback, you may find they can update the course pretty quickly...


----------



## Jaco (Jul 11, 2020)

A box of Callaway Supersoft Green Matte balls, stamped with my initials and my lowest score on my course. When/if I improve on the score, I’ll order more with the the new target.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2020)

Just bought a Benross 'Max Speed 2' 28° hybrid on a total whim. I've been using a Ping G20 hybrid as my six iron replacement but never been 100% convinced by it. After another crappy shot with it today I decided enough is enough. Jumped on Ebay had a look at some 27-28° hybrids, and found this Benross thing, it looks more like a cross between an iron and a hybrid which really appeals to me, given where it would sit in the bag. Was only 40 quid so sod it. If it fails it fails, if it works, flipping bargain.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Played first round with it today and overall I was impressed. Seems to be more accurate than my old game golf although I'm not convinced its accurate enough for the putting stats to be of much use - I had to do a fair bit of editing the pin position and position of my ball on the greens. It was close but not "close enough" for my liking. However, it looked accurate enough for the long game stats - I only moved two or three that were clearly a bit off.

It only missed one shot and that was a hack out of deep rough when my 58* wedge slid under the ball without much contact so I can understand that one, I think.

Only other funny thing was my tee shot on the 6th was a 5 wood but SS registered that as my 52* wedge. That was the only 5w I hit so can't say if that was a one-off or if it's getting those tags mixed up. All the shots that really were with the 52* were correctly registered. Will look out for that in future.

Other annoyances - the bunkering on our course has radically changed over the last two years but the course mapping has very old imagery. And it doesn't seem to be aware that the par for women is often different than for men - it treats our second as a par 4 when it's really a par 5 for us. (So it didn't give me my birdie!). That is particularly annoying since they are marketing it as "the first GPS watch designed with women in mind"
		
Click to expand...

Email them and tell them the problems and they will do a remap. When I first had a V2 , they were super hot on updating. Usually two to three days. Much better than the previous watch I had which took 3 years!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 11, 2020)

One of those weird Trident Align ball marker things because I was drunk and bored last night 🍺🍺🍺🤣


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just bought a Benross 'Max Speed 2' 28° hybrid on a total whim. I've been using a Ping G20 hybrid as my six iron replacement but never been 100% convinced by it. After another crappy shot with it today I decided enough is enough. Jumped on Ebay had a look at some 27-28° hybrids, and found this Benross thing, it looks more like a cross between an iron and a hybrid which really appeals to me, given where it would sit in the bag. Was only 40 quid so sod it. If it fails it fails, if it works, flipping bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Love Benross gear 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			Love Benross gear 👍
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully in three weeks time I'll be saying the same thing.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hopefully in three weeks time I'll be saying the same thing. 

Click to expand...

The Rev wedges are definitely worth a look. Love my 60°


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 12, 2020)

Odyssey Stroke Lab Bird of Prey putter. Looks like a transformer so hopefully it will transform my putting. Had my eye on it for a while and decided to go for it but I’m having an existential putting crisis after I borrowed a friend’s very different putter the other evening and I really liked that one too. I may be joining the multi-putter support group soon.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jul 12, 2020)

Shotscope V3, tried and tested it over 9 holes last night, quite impressed.


----------



## Wedgey (Jul 12, 2020)

JPX919 forged pitching wedge to go with my 6 to 9 which came over 2 weeks early!

And 4 x 50 minute lessons.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 12, 2020)

Driving range membership at Waterton Park GC. Hit some lovely balls today, just need to increase the consistency. Good progress.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Already have but I fear the problem may be that they don't have up to date satellite imagery.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but at least they can put it on their to do list . If we don't tell them of these problems, they won't know when a change is needed.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Two rounds now. I changed the satellite settings to try and improve the accuracy. I think it did, slightly, but not enough to convince me that it's accurate enough on the green. I seem to have to do a lot of moving the pin and shot positions on the green and the dashboard for that is a bit buggy - sometimes moving the ball closer to the pin actually increases the proximity figure so quite frustrating trying to get it right.

There's also a bug in the performance stats for "tee shots". It shows different yardages for shots than the hole details gives. My arithmetic suggests that it might be displaying the figure in metres, but it still labels it as yards.

Despite all that, I do like it. Theoretically when more L5 GPS satellites come on line the accuracy might improve further and hopefully they'll sort out the bugs.... and get women's pars in there.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that the extra satellite setting was to allow for the future new satellites, so I have ignored that. I'm not sure how it determines which tees you are playing from but it seems to be pretty accurate from our yellows so far. I'm playing from the whites tomorrow, so it will be interesting to see the numbers. I will report back.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 15, 2020)

two dozen Srixon Q Star Tour, well i had vouchers so they didn't really cost me anything


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2020)

Chucked a bid in on a 3 wood this morning before going out, and blow me down I won. Cobra Bio Cell with two shafts to try. Looked in good nick in the pictures.


----------



## karlcole (Jul 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			64 wedge finally turned up today.
Well done Cleveland, 4 weeks and 2 days 😅

Had half an hour practice, loving it already, will see tomorrow how it goes for real.
		
Click to expand...


Is this an RTX 4 mate? Had mine on order for 3 weeks now and still waiting. Got told 10 days when I ordered !


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2020)

New chain for my MTB.


----------



## Steve Coll (Jul 15, 2020)

Ping g400 irons and crossover.


----------



## karlcole (Jul 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Karl that is exactly what it is. 
I ordered on the day the shops re-opened 4 weeks and 2 days ago, got told a week.
I've already listed the delays on here but there is a serious issue, my advice is to get the top person from where you bought it from to press Cleveland otherwise you might never see it. 
I know that sounds a bit over dramatic, but actually it's true.
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous isn't it! Seems we are in the same boat. One thing I can't stand is false dates. Would rather be told in the first place it's 4 weeks.


----------



## Wedgey (Jul 16, 2020)

A tee sponsorship for my local course.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bought an Adams super idea 20 degree hybrid to replace my TM one. Been hitting some big hooks with the TM so hopefully this one goes better. Should be here tomorrow, in time for Saturdays round.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 16, 2020)

An exciting one today... A bag of Pride PTS wooden 3 1/4" inch tees


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2020)

M performance carbon body kit for my orange 3 series ans booked in for the roof to be gloss black vinyl wrapped. 

No golf gear but still keeping the economy going 😁


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 16, 2020)

An XR speed 4 wood to match my driver and fit in my gap between driver and hybrid better than my 5w does.

Won't arrive until Monday when I'm playing Sunday which is annoying!

That's it for a while now....I promise 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Ping golf shirt


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thule roof bars
3 x bike racks
1 x fitting kit

460 sheets 😲

Feel like I've been mugged, but a family investment so better than buying golf gear (trying to take the edge off the pain!!!)

🤞 they arrive before we go to Scotland


----------



## albie999 (Jul 17, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Thule roof bars
3 x bike racks
1 x fitting kit

460 sheets 😲

Feel like I've been mugged, but a family investment so better than buying golf gear (trying to take the edge off the pain!!!)

🤞 they arrive before we go to Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get them from.  I bought 2 roof bike carriers, 1 roof bars and 1 conversion kit for my car for £230 at www.roofbox.co.uk .... they seem solid, and hold the bikes really firm and tight ... good value I thought


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 17, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Where did you get them from.  I bought 2 roof bike carriers, 1 roof bars and 1 conversion kit for my car for £230 at www.roofbox.co.uk .... they seem solid, and hold the bikes really firm and tight ... good value I thought
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Albie. I did some shopping around and was probably the best price I could find for what I wanted.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Chucked a bid in on a 3 wood this morning before going out, and blow me down I won. Cobra Bio Cell with two shafts to try. Looked in good nick in the pictures.
		
Click to expand...

Good lord it's turned up this morning. Wow


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 17, 2020)

Ping Crossover 410 3 iron.  Almost brand new, under £150 on ebay.  Love it!  Range yesterday, I was regularly popping it 220 through the air.


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 17, 2020)

Might have picked up a Motocaddy M3 Pro.

hopefully it will fit in the car boot. I did some measurements, so am
hopeful!


----------



## Dando (Jul 17, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			Ping Crossover 410 3 iron.  Almost brand new, under £150 on ebay.  Love it!  Range yesterday, I was regularly popping it 220 through the air.  

Click to expand...

you clearly haven't learnt that 220 on the forum is an easy 7 iron....uphill..... into a 4 club wind..... in January..... on the first tee..... with no warm up


----------



## chellie (Jul 17, 2020)

One of these which I took out today

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Esschert-F...d=1&keywords=fruit+rake&qid=1595019009&sr=8-3


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 19, 2020)

Currently chasing ladies waterproof trousers on e bay


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			One of these which I took out today

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Esschert-F...d=1&keywords=fruit+rake&qid=1595019009&sr=8-3

Click to expand...

The owner at our place has sent an email around suggesting we buy those temporary rakes you can fit on the end of a club. The sand in our bunkers is entirely solid right now. You can walk in, hit your shot (nip it if near the green, hit it like a fairway shot if further away), walk out and you wouldn't leave a mark. I can't see many buying them 😄


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The owner at our place has sent an email around suggesting we buy those temporary rakes you can fit on the end of a club. The sand in our bunkers is entirely solid right now. You can walk in, hit your shot (nip it if near the green, hit it like a fairway shot if further away), walk out and you wouldn't leave a mark. I can't see many buying them 😄
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised clubs haven't bought them in bulk and simy charged members a token £1 around. Quick clean after and ready for the next day. 

Once rakes paid for, pop in in captains or covid charity. 

Fed up of playing partners faffing around with a drop/placement having been in a perfectly good lie in the first place.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm surprised clubs haven't bought them in bulk and simy charged members a token £1 around. Quick clean after and ready for the next day.

Once rakes paid for, pop in in captains or covid charity.

*Fed up of playing partners faffing around with a drop/placement having been in a perfectly good lie in the first place.*

Click to expand...

In fairness since the 6 inches pick and place in bunkers came in I've been doing it to give myself an easier lie / 6 inches further back from the lip to make it easier. Would be silly not to! 

-----

I bought today... Inesis pair of shorts and golf glove, plus a box of Srixon AD333s from Decathlon. Total £48.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			In fairness since the 6 inches pick and place in bunkers came in I've been doing it to give myself an *easier lie / 6 inches further back from the lip to make it easier. Would be silly not to!* 

-----

I bought today... Inesis pair of shorts and golf glove, plus a box of Srixon AD333s from Decathlon. Total £48.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone seems to be. Be interesting to see how people react to a bad lie once the rules gone.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Everyone seems to be. Be interesting to see how people react to a bad lie once the rules gone.
		
Click to expand...

The way I see it, it's exactly what the pros do - take advantage of every rule as best they can. When it's back to normal we'll just have to deal with it! One of my mates said every time he took the 6 inches in the bunker he made an arse of the shot so he's stopped moving it now and just gets on with it, haha.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The way I see it, it's exactly what the pros do - take advantage of every rule as best they can. When it's back to normal we'll just have to deal with it! One of my mates said every time he took the 6 inches in the bunker he made an arse of the shot so he's stopped moving it now and just gets on with it, haha.
		
Click to expand...

I Believe the best response to that is .let's not pretend it's the same for pros as it is for us..

It is the same response from everyone though Tbf. I just think if regulations are gonna be here long term then the mini rakes should be enforced. I have used it (rule) occasionally when in a massive footprint, but half the time there’s no need for it and it’s just a waste of time moving it. Especially as, just like your mate. We can all cock a bunker shot up no matter what lie we give ourselves.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The owner at our place has sent an email around suggesting we buy those temporary rakes you can fit on the end of a club. The sand in our bunkers is entirely solid right now. You can walk in, hit your shot (nip it if near the green, hit it like a fairway shot if further away), walk out and you wouldn't leave a mark. I can't see many buying them 😄
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of those.  Works quite well.  I've been using it for a few weeks now.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 20, 2020)

I bought myself a box of 4 smart plugs off Amazon.  Ordered yesterday, arrived today (even though I'm not a prime number). Took just a few minutes to set them up and link them to my Google Home.  Much easier to use than the old timers.
Teckin Smart Plug


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 22, 2020)

I bought a garmin g80 approach... initially tried from the pro but he could not get it until September 11th but I found somewhere with stock and sensible price below rrp


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 23, 2020)

Snapped the head of my 8 iron on a lesson, last night tried some different shafts as think the A-flex shafts where too whippy.

The stiff shaft appeared to work better for me, my swing speed has increased over the years. So the pro shop are going to see what the equivalent Mizuno shaft is.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Currently chasing ladies waterproof trousers on e bay
		
Click to expand...

Won 'em. Brand new (Proquip) £17 delivered. Got meself a Proquip pair as well £20 delivered.   Bargins !


----------



## Fabia999 (Jul 23, 2020)

Cobra F9 Driver. Haven't took it out on the course yet.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 24, 2020)

Picked up these in 4-pw with black s400 shafts.  Got a headache now wedge wise but will work it out. 

With a bad back and very little practice I need all the help I can get these days.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Mark1751 (Jul 24, 2020)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 31731

Click to expand...

I do like these a lot, just worry about the 9 Iron and PW lofts, could maybe get them adjusted by a degree or two I guess?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 24, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			I do like these a lot, just worry about the 9 Iron and PW lofts, could maybe get them adjusted by a degree or two I guess?
		
Click to expand...


It's an idea that has crossed my mind. A winter project maybe.


----------



## Steviefella (Jul 25, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			It's an idea that has crossed my mind. A winter project maybe.
		
Click to expand...

I have these too from 4-pw as well as the 48, which I feel fits nicely in between wedge gaps.  Nice looking things too😎


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2020)

5 golf gloves from Ebay for £6.50 using a £5 off voucher.  I bought some from the same seller some time back and, for the money, I found they were pretty good


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 25, 2020)

Steviefella said:



			I have these too from 4-pw as well as the 48, which I feel fits nicely in between wedge gaps.  Nice looking things too😎
		
Click to expand...


Going to test run tomorrow with a big gap from Pw at 43 to sw at 56.  

As it stands it will be. 

Driver
3 wood
5 wood
4h
4-pw 
56 
60
Putter


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 25, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Going to test run tomorrow with a big gap from Pw at 43 to sw at 56. 

As it stands it will be.

Driver
3 wood
5 wood
4h
4-pw
56
60
Putter
		
Click to expand...

If that was me I'd have to have the 4I out for a 52 haha


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 25, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			If that was me I'd have to have the 4I out for a 52 haha
		
Click to expand...


May happen in the long run.  Will see how the 4 iron behaves tomorrow.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 25, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			May happen in the long run.  Will see how the 4 iron behaves tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

My old set was 4-PW and the 4I was never in the bag. Bought new a few weeks ago and went 5-PW. Didn't see the point in paying for it with how unlikely I was to use it


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 28, 2020)

An Under Armour polo, Kirkland shorts (appear to be designed as golf shorts) and Kirkland balls from Costco. £65 the lot, not bad.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jul 30, 2020)

Changed my putter to this number:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2020)

Another pair of Inesis shorts from Decathlon since I really liked the other pair I bought from them, plus I noticed a massive hole in the shorts I was wearing yesterday! Also one of their golf gloves and a pair of football training shorts. I'm buying a lot of my stuff from them lately, I think it's good gear mostly.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			Changed my putter to this number:






Click to expand...

Got this putter. Love the rossie!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			plus I noticed a massive hole in the shorts I was wearing yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Scruffy yob 😁 and to think I was nearly playing there too 😁😁


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 30, 2020)

After losing more balls than normal in the wind on Tuesday, ordered a new box of Srixon AD333 whites. Good deal on Amazon for a single box at £16.16


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2020)

New Driver and 3 Wood arrived, Mizuno ST200X, played tonight, certainly has the fairy dust on them and dreading it wearing off.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			New Driver and 3 Wood arrived, Mizuno ST200X, played tonight, certainly has the fairy dust on them and dreading it wearing off.

Click to expand...

I thought your last driver was a magic wand?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought your last driver was a magic wand?
		
Click to expand...

But that one is nearly 3 years old, the fairy dust has faded.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought your last driver was a magic wand?
		
Click to expand...

Buying new clubs makes you a better player. Everyone knows that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			Buying new clubs makes you a better player. Everyone knows that!
		
Click to expand...

So foolish of me. I am suitably admonished 😄


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			Buying new clubs makes you a better player. Everyone knows that!
		
Click to expand...

And helps other Clubs, used the Driver on our 10th tonight, hit it 259yds (GPS Measure) then chipped in for Eagle, never done it before and all down to the new Driver influencing my GW obviously.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Scruffy yob 😁 and to think I was nearly playing there too 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I only noticed it when I got home. I do hope I wasn't exposing myself! Probably falls foul of the dress code.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I only noticed it when I got home. I do hope I wasn't exposing myself! Probably falls foul of the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

At least BlueinMunich wouldn't have found the same as he told us the day before he's never had a hole in one!

I'll get my coat 😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I only noticed it when I got home. I do hope I wasn't exposing myself! Probably falls foul of the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exposing yourself is against our dress code.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2020)

Not bought but swapped, blue balls for pink. Thank god !!


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So foolish of me. I am suitably admonished 😄
		
Click to expand...

It's the philosophy my golfing life is built on 😂


----------



## Sam_R (Jul 30, 2020)

Ping G25 3 wood. Slowly building out a second hand set, just 3 Hy and driver to go. Driver will have to wait until I'm no longer fading the 3 wood!


----------



## barry23 (Jul 31, 2020)

A garmin s62 - which was given to me as a present for my 40th. 
Now to try and work out what's what with it as it's a bit more involved than the tom tom watch that I've been using up till now


----------



## Hackers76 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ordered a couple of polos from Krux Golf. Having a weekend sale, still a bit on the pricey side but look good and happy to support a new UK company.


----------



## anji71 (Jul 31, 2020)

Gone from mallets to this baby. Amazing feel and alignment.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 31, 2020)

anji71 said:



			Gone from mallets to this baby. Amazing feel and alignment.
		
Click to expand...

Not usually a fan of the wider blade design, prefer the Odyssey#1 style but as a triple track one that works!


----------



## robbeh32 (Jul 31, 2020)

Taylormade Sim Max with Diamana stiff shaft.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 31, 2020)

A set of senior flex graphite G20s.  I currently have regular flex steel G20s but wondered whether, fast approaching 70, I might get a little more distance from a whippier shaft.  If I don’t, they will just go back on ebay.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

New FJ spikes, new laces and if I can time it right so HID doesn't see it on the account some FJ's


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 31, 2020)

Finally, after 4 months, my new flatstick arrived so I eventually got to ‘purchase’ it


----------



## Steviefella (Jul 31, 2020)

Hole 19 app, year subscription.  Works great with Apple Watch and nice interface.
Cobra cart bag for the Mrs too, 89 quid from AG with student discount 😉


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 31, 2020)

Steviefella said:



			Hole 19 app, year subscription.  Works great with Apple Watch and nice interface.
Cobra cart bag for the Mrs too, 89 quid from AG with student discount 😉
		
Click to expand...

What's the difference between the free and paid version?


----------



## Steviefella (Jul 31, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			What's the difference between the free and paid version?
		
Click to expand...

For me, it’s the watch functions and being able to put the phone away.  Also I want to try get more distance data for clubs etc, try use it to its best and see if it can help.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 31, 2020)

Steviefella said:



			For me, it’s the watch functions and being able to put the phone away.  Also I want to try get more distance data for clubs etc, try use it to its best and see if it can help.
		
Click to expand...

I use the free one but never even thought of getting the paid version. Might take a look


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			Finally, after 4 months, my new flatstick arrived so I eventually got to ‘purchase’ it

View attachment 31823

Click to expand...

Is yours a 355g version? Mine looks different on the sole.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2020)

Lump said:



			Is yours a 355g version? Mine looks different on the sole.
		
Click to expand...


was expecting youd posted on here to say youd bought a GPS, that or a map and compass lol


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 31, 2020)

Lump said:



			Is yours a 355g version? Mine looks different on the sole.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be honest, no idea. I ordered it 4 months ago 😂 I don’t remember weight being discussed, so...standard head weight?!


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			I’ll be honest, no idea. I ordered it 4 months ago 😂 I don’t remember weight being discussed, so...standard head weight?!
		
Click to expand...

Only reason I ask is mine Vs yours...they may have changed the design but can’t find any info online


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 31, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			Finally, after 4 months, my new flatstick arrived so I eventually got to ‘purchase’ it

View attachment 31823

Click to expand...

Welcome to the club brother


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 1, 2020)

Lump said:



			Only reason I ask is mine Vs yours...they may have changed the design but can’t find any info online 
	View attachment 31825

Click to expand...

Ah yes. i think they must have changed it. Just flicking through a couple of reviews,  it has this from 2019: https://www.bunkered.co.uk/gear/evnroll-launches-murdered-out-er2

but then, the following from 2020:
https://www.crisp-magazine.com/sport/crisp-sport-evnroll-er2b-putter-review/

I thought that maybe it was the length of putter originally, which decided it, but in the CRISP review they are using a 34” and I bought 35”.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 1, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Welcome to the club brother
		
Click to expand...

thanks, glad to be here!


----------



## karlcole (Aug 1, 2020)

Finally upgraded my P790s to the Mizuno Mp20 Hmb. Now just got or wait until they arrive.


----------



## NedPizza (Aug 1, 2020)

A few weeks ago bought half set of Callaway 2006 Big Bertha irons. Yeah I know 2006! but I'm real happy with them as my last set I'd bought over 30 years ago when I first started golf.


----------



## Curls (Aug 1, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Finally upgraded my P790s to the Mizuno Mp20 Hmb. Now just got or wait until they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

we are going to need some pictures of those


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2020)

Was in TK Maxx yesterday and found a Ralph Lauren "RLX" golf polo, a nice polyester/elastane one, down from £75 to £20. It is bright green as well but couldn't say no at that price, haha. Wore it today, very nice. Bought some white ankle socks as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice grey FJ polo shirt


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Motocaddy cube connect off big Karl. 

Won out over a fellow forummer in a WhatsApp war, but I’m not sure he  wanted it in the first place 😆


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 2, 2020)

20 ProV1 Pearl grade. Decent for £24


----------



## Depreston (Aug 2, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Finally upgraded my P790s to the Mizuno Mp20 Hmb. Now just got or wait until they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

They are sexy af them like


----------



## dagarra (Aug 3, 2020)

Some brand new grey Under Armour Showdown tapered trousers. Got them off the Golfbase Ebay store.

They were £24.99 and free postage but Ebay had sent me a £5 off anything voucher so got them for £19.99. RRP £65 according to the listing.

Probably a previous season pair but can't complain at UA trousers for £20!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 3, 2020)

dagarra said:



			Some brand new grey Under Armour Showdown tapered trousers. Got them off the Golfbase Ebay store.

They were £24.99 and free postage but Ebay had sent me a £5 off anything voucher so got them for £19.99. RRP £65 according to the listing.

Probably a previous season pair but can't complain at UA trousers for £20!
		
Click to expand...

Very good trousers


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 4, 2020)

Picked up a Cobra Speedzone 3 wood and matching 4 hybrid (21 degree) yesterday morning. First round yesterday afternoon, the hybrid is a beast, much prefer it over my battered M4.


----------



## OnTour (Aug 4, 2020)

2nd batch of CBD oil (oral) after reading about Bubba and co using it on tour. my wrecked achillies has shown signs of walking properly again


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 4, 2020)

A Benross Rev 48 degree to fill the 40 yard gap between PW and 52.

And a pack of tees.

Not posting in here for a while now, I promise...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2020)

Loads of replacement cleats, Ping top and a couple of FJ gloves. A cheap trip to Silvermere for me. I was reasonably impressed with their secuirty measures and the guy on the door stopped two guys coming in without a mask. Social distancing did go a bit out of the window inside bit it wasn't overly packed so easy to move out of the way


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2020)

Also picked up my clubs regripped with these https://www.golfpride.com/grips/mcc/ which effectively cost me nothing as I paid out of my winnings on Sunday


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 4, 2020)

A new H2NO brolly.   Replaced my old one which is years old. Works perfectly but looking a bit manly now.  

Time to freshen it up for this lovely irish summer we have.


----------



## larmen (Aug 4, 2020)

After 5ish years I bought my 1st pair of golf shorts. Under armour once from the new outlet store in Silvermere. I got the only grey pair in my size, the others they had in that were either white, pink or checked, and I don’t have the skills to wear that on the course.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Also picked up my clubs regripped with these https://www.golfpride.com/grips/mcc/ which effectively cost me nothing as I paid out of my winnings on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Winnings?? Did you win something Homer, you've not mentioned it.....🤭😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Winnings?? Did you win something Homer, you've not mentioned it.....🤭😉
		
Click to expand...

I could jog your memory if you need me to


----------



## riajane (Aug 4, 2020)

A tshirt from Juice Wrld shop and a new club for my golf game.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 5, 2020)

A driver for my boy ..


----------



## Buckbeak (Aug 5, 2020)

Finally bought myself new irons. Got fitted for D7s yesterday and ordered them. First item in my bag bought new! Very good experience at AG, was a bit weary of it before going down. Now just the long wait for them to arrive. Hopefully in the meantime I can sort the swing out so the new irons work!


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I could jog your memory if you need me to
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed. 

Good man Homer 👍


----------



## albie999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Buckbeak said:



			Finally bought myself new irons. Got fitted for D7s yesterday and ordered them. First item in my bag bought new! Very good experience at AG, was a bit weary of it before going down. Now just the long wait for them to arrive. Hopefully in the meantime I can sort the swing out so the new irons work!
		
Click to expand...

Sort the swing out?  If you were fitted, what do you have to sort?


----------



## barry23 (Aug 5, 2020)

Another pair of adidas code chaos - this time they are all black so wont have any issues with them picking up dirt like the white ones have done that I got earlier in the lockdown


----------



## bradleywedge (Aug 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Also picked up my clubs regripped with these https://www.golfpride.com/grips/mcc/ which effectively cost me nothing as I paid out of my winnings on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Just put up a post about these (before seeing this thread), did you get your full set done? ie: woods, irons and wedges? have you used them yet?


----------



## Curls (Aug 6, 2020)

Picked up a bit of swing speed in lockdown doing weights for the first time in my life (you get muscles, who knew?!) so had a couple of bits to sort out.
Put a new shaft in the driver - I was losing the clubhead through impact, heavier shaft does the trick and looks longer when I get it too. Bonus.

Sold my (now too whippy) 2 hybrid on here and bought this little bobby dazzler. I am in love. Was playing a short very tight track yesterday and this thing came into its own. With the hard fairways I’m wondering how often I’ll need the new driver! Playing Woodall Hotchkin tomorrow and boy oh boy am I like a little kid at Christmas. One more sleep.


----------



## Griffsters (Aug 6, 2020)

Buckbeak said:



			Finally bought myself new irons. Got fitted for D7s yesterday and ordered them. First item in my bag bought new! Very good experience at AG, was a bit weary of it before going down. Now just the long wait for them to arrive. Hopefully in the meantime I can sort the swing out so the new irons work!
		
Click to expand...

D7 Forged?


----------



## Buckbeak (Aug 6, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			D7 Forged?
		
Click to expand...

Yep! They look and feel great. I know they’re strong lofts - 7i is same loft as my current 6i. But it still went 15-20 yards further than my current 6i and feels great.


----------



## Griffsters (Aug 6, 2020)

Buckbeak said:



			Yep! They look and feel great. I know they’re strong lofts - 7i is same loft as my current 6i. But it still went 15-20 yards further than my current 6i and feels great.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely irons. I went in to a fitting expecting to come out with Mizuno of Srixon then emerged with the D7 Forged ordered. Just hit them the best, feel was right. Can't argue with it, love em'!


----------



## LincolnShep (Aug 6, 2020)

New boots!  Just running them in before the weekend.  Straight out of the box they are as comfy as a pair of slippers.


----------



## Buckbeak (Aug 6, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Lovely irons. I went in to a fitting expecting to come out with Mizuno of Srixon then emerged with the D7 Forged ordered. Just hit them the best, feel was right. Can't argue with it, love em'!
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait for them to arrive now. When did you order them? Just wondering how long they’ll take (AG said 4-6 weeks but I’m secretly hoping it’ll be quicker haha)


----------



## Griffsters (Aug 6, 2020)

Buckbeak said:



			Can’t wait for them to arrive now. When did you order them? Just wondering how long they’ll take (AG said 4-6 weeks but I’m secretly hoping it’ll be quicker haha)
		
Click to expand...

I think mine were about 2 weeks, but it was before COVID hit. The D7 Forged have also received a number of really positive reviews, MyGolfSpy amongst them, so there could be a bit of a surge in demand as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			New boots!  Just running them in before the weekend.  Straight out of the box they are as comfy as a pair of slippers. 
View attachment 31906

Click to expand...

AG seem to be promoting Rife quite a lot. Obviously you liked the look of the shoes, I do as it happens as well. How do you think they are quality wise? Did you just look at Rife shoes or did you look at the other Rife gear as well?


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2020)

Another ted baker polo courtesy of the pro shop at Royal Winchester GC


----------



## LincolnShep (Aug 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			AG seem to be promoting Rife quite a lot. Obviously you liked the look of the shoes, I do as it happens as well. How do you think they are quality wise? Did you just look at Rife shoes or did you look at the other Rife gear as well?
		
Click to expand...


I've just given them a thorough inspection; I'm no cobbler but I can't see anything out of place, they look spot on.  Time will be the true test of course but, at £50, they only need to last half as long as a typical pair of Footjoys or Skechers; or a quarter the time of a pair of ECCOs!  I had previously only connected Rife with putters so have not looked at any of their other gear.  I just liked the design of these shoes.

I know it's a cliché to describe a pair of shoes as being as comfortable as a pair of slippers but these ones really are - they're so soft!  Anyway, first outing tomorrow (assuming the weather forecast is correct), so I'll let you know how many shots I win by.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2020)

A ticket for Download 2021.


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 7, 2020)

Where do I hand over my bank details?


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 7, 2020)

Also is that Charles Barkley in the picture


----------



## Andy (Aug 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Was in TK Maxx yesterday and found a Ralph Lauren "RLX" golf polo, a nice polyester/elastane one, down from £75 to £20. It is bright green as well but couldn't say no at that price, haha. Wore it today, very nice. Bought some white ankle socks as well. 

Click to expand...

I'm embarrassed for ye


----------



## Steviefella (Aug 7, 2020)

New ts2 fairway 3 wood, Aussie hat, dozen velocity balls and a free tumbler 👍.  Starting to think I should ask for sponsorship cash from Titleist.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 7, 2020)

Steviefella said:



			New ts2 fairway 3 wood, Aussie hat, dozen velocity balls and a free tumbler 👍.  Starting to think I should ask for sponsorship cash from Titleist.
		
Click to expand...

Ts2 3 wood here today too compliments my t200 irons and t3 driver ha!


----------



## Steviefella (Aug 8, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Ts2 3 wood here today too compliments my t200 irons and t3 driver ha!
		
Click to expand...

What made you choose the ts2 over the ts3 fairway?  I have an 18 degree and driver with same shaft etc so wanted same feel.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2020)

Just ordered a pair of Sunwise golf shades as most regular shades I wear seem to pinch my head after a few hours, giving me a headache. Also a box of 2019 Titleist Velocitys. I did try the AD333s (which were cheap in Decathlon) but I shouldn't have been tempted - don't like them as much as the Velocity.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 10, 2020)

Dozen q star tours... at £25 seemed okay to me. Don’t want too many if I don’t like them but the ad333 tour I finished my Round with on Saturday performed impeccably


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			AG seem to be promoting Rife quite a lot. Obviously you liked the look of the shoes, I do as it happens as well. How do you think they are quality wise? Did you just look at Rife shoes or did you look at the other Rife gear as well?
		
Click to expand...

The investors that own AG now own Rife too, along with Fazer, Stromberg, Ellesse and Stubert.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Also picked up my clubs regripped with these https://www.golfpride.com/grips/mcc/ which effectively cost me nothing as I paid out of my winnings on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Just had my irons regripped with these beauties, in this colour way.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			The investors that own AG now own Rife too, along with Fazer, Stromberg, Ellesse and Stubert.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder. That makes sense, based on the gear they are promoting quite strongly. As long as it is good that's fine. It's following the Sports Direct model of owning different brands and having the retail sites to sell them in.

Thanks 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did wonder. That makes sense, based on the gear they are promoting quite strongly. As long as it is good that's fine. It's following the Sports Direct model of owning different brands and having the retail sites to sell them in.

Thanks 👍
		
Click to expand...

Stubert has always been decent quality, Stromberg and Ellesse are both good quality too. I don't know about Rife or Fazer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Stubert has always been decent quality, Stromberg and Ellesse are both good quality too. I don't know about Rife or Fazer.
		
Click to expand...

SD took decent quality brands and turned them into cheap and nasty ones. Hopefully AG will be more long sighted than that.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Stubert has always been decent quality, Stromberg and Ellesse are both good quality too. I don't know about Rife or Fazer.
		
Click to expand...

Think they have Benross now too


----------



## IainP (Aug 10, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			Think they have Benross now too
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised by that, do you have anything to back up?


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			I'd be surprised by that, do you have anything to back up?
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember where I read it now. Could be wrong, but Benross gear has disappeared from all shops near me apart from AG as well


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			I'd be surprised by that, do you have anything to back up?
		
Click to expand...

Endless do apparently now own Benross too. No media links but I know someone who works at AG, they confirmed it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			SD took decent quality brands and turned them into cheap and nasty ones. Hopefully AG will be more long sighted than that.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Endless are quite the same As Mike Cashley. I know someone who worked for an IT company taken over by Endless, he had nothing but good things to say about them. Apparently they research their  takeover well and invest to get it back on track. Don't remember the exact figures but sure they snapped his company up cheap, turned if round and sold it for 5 or 6 times what they paid out.

They seem to have made a move in the golf market with AG, and are now buying up better brands to support the purchase.

Edit. I knew it was something stupid, they bought his company for about £20 million and sold it for £400 million. https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/ag-up-for-sale.98908/post-1900008


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I don't know about Rife
		
Click to expand...

https://mygolfspy.com/the-creative-mind-of-guerin-rife/


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



https://mygolfspy.com/the-creative-mind-of-guerin-rife/

Click to expand...

Fully aware of Rife as a putter manufacturer. My comment was more not knowing much about the quality of their shoes, gloves, bags  and other clubs now being sold.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Endless do apparently now own Benross too. No media links but I know someone who works at AG, they confirmed it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going crazy then 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



https://mygolfspy.com/the-creative-mind-of-guerin-rife/

Click to expand...

That was a really interesting read. Unfortunately I now feel like I need to find a spare £270 to buy an Evnroll. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That was a really interesting read. Unfortunately I now feel like I need to find a spare £270 to buy an Evnroll. Thanks a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Keep your eyes peeled there might be a Evnroll for sale soon....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Keep your eyes peeled there might be a Evnroll for sale soon....
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell me that!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't tell me that! 

Click to expand...

If youd like to register for the pre sale let me know 😂😂


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That was a really interesting read. Unfortunately I now feel like I need to find a spare £270 to buy an Evnroll. Thanks a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Tried one in a shop about 18 months ago and wanted one ever since. Just can't justify £300 on a club at my level


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That was a really interesting read. Unfortunately I now feel like I need to find a spare £270 to buy an Evnroll. Thanks a lot.
		
Click to expand...




Oldham92 said:



			Tried one in a shop about 18 months ago and wanted one ever since. Just can't justify £300 on a club at my level
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I go into AG and play around with the putters the one that feels the best, holes the most by quite some degree is the Evnroll. Gorgeous bit of kit, scary price. 

Be strong, don't crack. We need strength in unity 😁


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Fully aware of Rife as a putter manufacturer. My comment was more not knowing much about the quality of their shoes, gloves, bags  and other clubs now being sold.
		
Click to expand...

I see. Didnt read that way.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 11, 2020)

A Titleist TS2 driver from Golfbidder. Not getting on with my M3 at all, so thought this was worth a punt bearing in mind the cost and claimed condition. If it doesn't work it'll either go back or appear on the For Sale/Wanted section


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whenever I go into AG and play around with the putters the one that feels the best, holes the most by quite some degree is the Evnroll. Gorgeous bit of kit, scary price.

Be strong, don't crack. We need strength in unity 😁
		
Click to expand...

Thing is I love my current putter but I have had it three and a half years, it's starting to look a bit tatty. Hmmmmm


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 11, 2020)

Looking for a new cap - got an old callaway white chrome soft one which is looking a bit worn out at the minute...just too many options!


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Thing is I love my current putter but I have had it three and a half years, it's starting to look a bit tatty. Hmmmmm 

Click to expand...

If it works, keep it in the bag


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2020)

Had a fitting today for a new driver, birthday present from HID. Changing from a Titleist 915 to a TS2. On trackman it's a gain of around 12 yards with tighter dispersion, average distance up from around 260 to low 270's. I'm pleased with the gain but Bryson won't be losing any sleep over it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Thing is I love my current putter but I have had it three and a half years, it's starting to look a bit tatty. Hmmmmm 

Click to expand...

How can a putter look tatty?    Take headcover off, little tap from the centre of the face, put headcover back on


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			How can a putter look tatty?    Take headcover off, little tap from the centre of the face, put headcover back on  

Click to expand...

Probably needs a new grip actually, but moreover, the joke was meant to be me convincing myself I need a new putter..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Probably needs a new grip actually, but moreover, the joke was meant to be me convincing myself I need a new putter..
		
Click to expand...

It's never ourselves we have to convince, it's always the other half


----------



## slowhand (Aug 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Had a fitting today for a new driver, birthday present from HID. Changing from a Titleist 915 to a TS2. On trackman it's a gain of around 12 yards with tighter dispersion, average distance up from around 260 to low 270's. I'm pleased with the gain but Bryson won't be losing any sleep over it.
		
Click to expand...

Mine arrived today. Apart from the grip it's in pretty much perfect condition. Straight onto the range and after messing with the settings found that it was best with the standard loft and lie. About a 15 yard gain in distance over my M3, and more importantly, a lot straighter. If it keeps behaving like this it'll be in the bag a while. New grip being fitted as we speak and really looking forward to playing at the weekend


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Thing is I love my current putter *but I have had it three and a half years, it's starting to look a bit tatty. Hmmmmm 

Click to expand...

But it's no Evnroll?

😂😂


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			But it's no Evnroll?

😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

One needs ones balls to roll evnly


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2020)

Have you got the Gravity Grip on yours Stu?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Have you got the Gravity Grip on yours Stu?
		
Click to expand...

No, I had a standard ping grip fitted to my current ER1 as I found the standard Evnroll grip a bit too chunky. 

I ordered the black Er 2 over a month ago and it still hasnt come despite being told I'd have it by thursday last week. 

Got told it was due to be delivered this friday but I've cut my nose off to spite my face and cancelled the order today.

I'd like to try the gravity grip before I part with £500.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			No, I had a standard ping grip fitted to my current ER1 as I found the standard Evnroll grip a bit too chunky. 

I ordered the black Er 2 over a month ago and it still hasnt come despite being told I'd have it by thursday last week. 

Got told it was due to be delivered this friday but I've cut my nose off to spite my face and cancelled the order today.

I'd like to try the gravity grip before I part with £500.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome over to ours for a knock and a try out.

Its a bit marmite.  Like davey la 🤣


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whenever I go into AG and play around with the putters the one that feels the best, holes the most by quite some degree is the Evnroll. Gorgeous bit of kit, scary price. 

Be strong, don't crack. We need strength in unity 😁
		
Click to expand...

Now need to find where I can try one of these, Not sure my local AG is a stockist, or if may be a case of golf bidder or eBay if I can't find one to try first, and then sell it if it doesn't work out

GBC


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 11, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Now need to find where I can try one of these, Not sure my local AG is a stockist, or if may be a case of golf bidder or eBay if I can't find one to try first, and then sell it if it doesn't work out

GBC
		
Click to expand...

 Scrap that plan just seen the 2nd hand prices  😱


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 12, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Looking for a new cap - got an old callaway white chrome soft one which is looking a bit worn out at the minute...just too many options!
		
Click to expand...

Push the back towards the front and put it in the washing machine on a 15 minute wash, they come up a treat without losing shape. But nothing wrong with having two or more hats .

Edit: just put the hat(s) in alone, not with a full load


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Acustrike mat .. will see if I can sort myself out


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2020)

4 x dozen Srixon Z Star £104.85 Golf Gear Direct. Should be enough for a couple of weeks 😖


----------



## dronfield (Aug 16, 2020)

Bought a Taylormade Hi Toe Bigfoot 60 degree wedge - been considering one for some time, so looking forward to getting it in play, especially in bunkers where I have been struggling. Going to just carry this instead of the 56/60 wedges currently in bag. Has 15 degree bounce so I guess off hard pan / tight lies will have to use my gap wedge that has 7 degree bounce.
American Golf price matched, so very happy with service their.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2020)

A load of decking for the back of the house.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 16, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			A load of decking for the back of the house.
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to order some myself shortly, had a look at the composite stuff, but what a price 😳😳


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I’m going to order some myself shortly, had a look at the composite stuff, but what a price 😳😳
		
Click to expand...

It's supposed that be the dogs but bloody hell is it expensive 😲


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 16, 2020)

Two pairs of Decathlon trousers, aside from the colours being not even close to the ones on the website they are a good fit, the reinforced pockets is a great idea, they are of medium weight so not too thin or think, I’m really happy with them at only £17.99 a pair.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/mens-trousers-grey-id_8578599.html


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 16, 2020)

I had a driver fitting on Tuesday, after trying all the latest models I settled on a Titleist TS2 with a Hzrdus Yellow shaft. First nice surprise, they have been reduced to £350 as a new model is due at the end of the year. Got an email from the pro shop yesterday saying Titleist can't deliver until mid October and to pop in to discuss options. Went in this morning, looked at the demo head and shaft which are both immaculate with no marks. Second nice surprise, he offered me the demo club for £275. Happy days.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 16, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I Believe the best response to that is .let's not pretend it's the same for pros as it is for us..

It is the same response from everyone though Tbf. I just think if regulations are gonna be here long term then the mini rakes should be enforced. I have used it (rule) occasionally when in a massive footprint, but half the time there’s no need for it and it’s just a waste of time moving it. Especially as, just like your mate. We can all cock a bunker shot up no matter what lie we give ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

You would want to be in one of my footprints with my summer shoes. they leave a superb, flat lie with just a hint of dimples.


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I had a driver fitting on Tuesday, after trying all the latest models I settled on a Titleist TS2 with a Hzrdus Yellow shaft. First nice surprise, they have been reduced to £350 as a new model is due at the end of the year. Got an email from the pro shop yesterday saying Titleist can't deliver until mid October and to pop in to discuss options. Went in this morning, looked at the demo head and shaft which are both immaculate with no marks. Second nice surprise, he offered me the demo club for £275. Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard the argument that if you demo a club and it's working well for you then buy that club as the one coming out of the factory might not be the same...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			I've heard the argument that if you demo a club and it's working well for you then buy that club as the one coming out of the factory might not be the same...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Two pairs of Decathlon trousers, aside from the colours being not even close to the ones on the website they are a good fit, the reinforced pockets is a great idea, they are of medium weight so not too thin or think, I’m really happy with them at only £17.99 a pair.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/mens-trousers-grey-id_8578599.html

Click to expand...

Ah, I have those ones in indigo, since that colour was only £10 for some reason. Can't knock 'em for that price. I really like their stuff, loving their ultralight golf shorts, of which I have two pairs now.


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ah, I have those ones in indigo, since that colour was only £10 for some reason. Can't knock 'em for that price. I really like their stuff, loving their ultralight golf shorts, of which I have two pairs now.
		
Click to expand...

I was presently surprise, I expected them to be of low quality due to the price but they are actually quite good, I’ll definitely be giving some of the other offerings from their golf range a try (just watched a YouTube review of their waterproofs and they looked good).


----------



## OnTour (Aug 17, 2020)

Left hand mallet style Ben Sayer XF putter off Ebay. lads left handed I seem to see it better these days the wrong way round.


----------



## barry23 (Aug 17, 2020)

A cocker spaniel


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2020)

Quite randomly, a smash burger press and a new rear tyre for my mtb.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 17, 2020)

A Yonex Tri-G 13 degree driver with senior flex ... brand new and in the cellophane, even though the model was released back in 2015.  I had one a couple of years back and I still don’t know why I sold it.  I’ll see if it replaces my M6 or goes into my second set ... probably will rotate both.  Mind you, I could have bought a good condition used Evnroll putter for the money 😁😁.


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 17, 2020)

Ecco S-Three shoes for £119 with first purchase discount from https://www.zalando.co.uk/men-home/  bargain if I do say so myself!


----------



## Redtraveller (Aug 17, 2020)

barry23 said:



			A cocker spaniel
		
Click to expand...

the best answer in 174 pages 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Ecco S-Three shoes for £119 with first purchase discount from https://www.zalando.co.uk/men-home/  bargain if I do say so myself!

View attachment 32069

Click to expand...

At that price I might buy another pair


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 17, 2020)

I got myself the Cobra Speedzone Tour Fairway wood after a fitting, just awaiting delivery.

In for a fitting with the P7MB, MC & P770's next week hopefully, awaiting my pro to get back from holiday and have the fitting heads, beautiful line up so one of them will find the bag I'm sure.

Also bought a new house which adjoins one of the courses I'm a member at, printed off divorce paperwork in readiness!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 17, 2020)

A lovely pair of GFore Embossed Galivanters. Had my eye on them for a while and now I am back at work, why the hell not?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2020)

A FootJoy waterproof bucket hat. Used to feel the bucket hats look silly, but having played in the rain a couple of times lately, I've relented - probably better than water down your neck.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			A FootJoy waterproof bucket hat. Used to feel the bucket hats look silly, but having played in the rain a couple of times lately, I've relented - probably better than water down your neck.
		
Click to expand...

You’re welcome 😉


----------



## Ectolani (Aug 18, 2020)

A clicgear 4.0 trolley and some TP5x Pix balls


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2020)

I needed a new putter so went down to American Golf to try some out, I was expecting to buy an Odyssey but happened to spot a used Scotty Cameron Futura 6M for less than the new Odysseys, I tried it out and really liked it and so although I always thought they were way out of my price range, I now have a Scotty. Took it up for a practice this afternoon and so far so good.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2020)

louise_a said:



			I needed a new putter so went down to American Golf to try some out, I was expecting to buy an Odyssey but happened to spot a used Scotty Cameron Futura 6M for less than the new Odysseys, I tried it out and really liked it and so although I always thought they were way out of my price range, I now have a Scotty. Took it up for a practice this afternoon and so far so good.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorely tempted to start looking for one of those!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice wee custom fit driver session.

Cobra Speedzone 9 degree head 

Hzrdus Smoke 6.0 

Lamkin full cord midsize 4 wraps.

£ = not cheap


----------



## beduffshirl (Aug 19, 2020)

New Balance Minimus shoes - I'm a big New balance fan and these fit a treat for a decent price off Amazon. I know how good their Cricket Shoes are so fingers crossed the golf are just as good.


----------



## barry23 (Aug 19, 2020)

louise_a said:



			I needed a new putter so went down to American Golf to try some out, I was expecting to buy an Odyssey but happened to spot a used Scotty Cameron Futura 6M for less than the new Odysseys, I tried it out and really liked it and so although I always thought they were way out of my price range, I now have a Scotty. Took it up for a practice this afternoon and so far so good.
		
Click to expand...

I have one and it's really helped my putting although I tried the taylormade spider x in blue and white and really liked that too and sorely tempted by it


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 19, 2020)

barry23 said:



			I have one and it's really helped my putting although I tried the taylormade spider x in blue and white and really liked that too and sorely tempted by it
		
Click to expand...

The Odyssey triple track in the similar shape to a spider is the one that's tempting me at the minute

And the Evnroll ER2, but that's always tempting haha


----------



## Depreston (Aug 19, 2020)

2 boxes of Pro v1x from snainton think they were about 60 benk 

and a ck white midlayer and some navy cutter and buck shorts from county golf


----------



## barry23 (Aug 19, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			The Odyssey triple track in the similar shape to a spider is the one that's tempting me at the minute

And the Evnroll ER2, but that's always tempting haha
		
Click to expand...

Havent picked up an evnroll but the all black er2 one looks very nice. 
The sightline on the spider x seems to really suit my eye - much more so than anything I've tried to this point


----------



## Erazerrain (Aug 19, 2020)

Set of mizuno mp 52 as I found one after needing a 6 iron to fit my old set and was lovely feeling. Absolute bargain to.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2020)

Some knee high socks due to visiting RCP next week. Although they have confirmed ankle socks are now acceptable.


----------



## Zig (Aug 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Nice wee custom fit driver session.

Cobra Speedzone 9 degree head

Hzrdus Smoke 6.0

Lamkin full cord midsize 4 wraps.

£ = not cheap
		
Click to expand...

Snap! Except I've gone for the tensei orange 6.0. Pick it up tomorrow. Better numbers (for me anyway) than the SIM and Ping (and cheaper to boot!)


----------



## IainP (Aug 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			A FootJoy waterproof bucket hat. Used to feel the bucket hats look silly, but having played in the rain a couple of times lately, I've relented - probably better than water down your neck.
		
Click to expand...

You see this is the problem with the forum. I was padding around a big garden centre + shops today, avoiding the rain when I came across a bucket hat in regatta that was 75% off or something. I wasn't even looking,  but I'd read this earlier and now own one 🤨😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			You see this is the problem with the forum. I was padding around a big garden centre + shops today, avoiding the rain when I came across a bucket hat in regatta that was 75% off or something. I wasn't even looking,  but I'd read this earlier and now own one 🤨😁
		
Click to expand...

I get the functionality of the bucket hat but as a glasses wearer, the waterproof cap is the better option to try and keep the glasses as clear as possible. I use to think the bucket hat looks daft but seen so many around the course wearing them in wet weather so I think they are definitely an accessory that's practical and increasing in popularity


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			You see this is the problem with the forum. I was padding around a big garden centre + shops today, avoiding the rain when I came across a bucket hat in regatta that was 75% off or something. I wasn't even looking,  but I'd read this earlier and now own one 🤨😁
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I get the functionality of the bucket hat but as a glasses wearer, the waterproof cap is the better option to try and keep the glasses as clear as possible. I use to think the bucket hat looks daft but seen so many around the course wearing them in wet weather so I think they are definitely an accessory that's practical and increasing in popularity
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I wasn't a fan of them on looks, but with my waterproof cap it does nothing for the back of your head/neck. I'm also a fan of Golf Sidekick who rocks the bucket hat quite nicely, so that softened me to the idea. I'll just sling it into the bag with the waterproof jacket really and it'll come out if there's a downpour.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 19, 2020)

As per the other thread.  A pair of Skechers GoGolf spikeless golf shoes.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get the functionality of the bucket hat but as a glasses wearer, the waterproof cap is the better option to try and keep the glasses as clear as possible. I use to think the bucket hat looks daft but seen so many around the course wearing them in wet weather so I think they are definitely an accessory that's practical and increasing in popularity
		
Click to expand...

I had the bucket hat but graduated to the humongous Galvin Green waterproof hat when our Pro had them on sale.  It's almost big enough to cover the entire body!  I liken it to a Darth Vader style hat.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I had the bucket hat but graduated to the humongous Galvin Green waterproof hat when our Pro had them on sale.  It's almost big enough to cover the entire body!  I liken it to a Darth Vader style hat.





Click to expand...

Now that really does look silly. I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Clearly you missed out the most important bit....

What colour 🧦? 😃
		
Click to expand...

Well I’ve got two options. Some nice bland dark green ones which and then some more fun ones which may or may not be quite pink courtesy of my youngest pick.....


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 20, 2020)

barry23 said:



			I have one and it's really helped my putting although I tried the taylormade spider x in blue and white and really liked that too and sorely tempted by it
		
Click to expand...

(Spider X) That’s what I have. I’m the worlds worst putter! It’ll take something special to get it out my hands tho


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			(Spider X) That’s what I have. I’m the worlds worst putter! It’ll take something special to get it out my hands tho
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.
albeit the copper version.

Having owned numerous Scottys. I now have two spiders In case I lose/damage one. I Swap them around from time to time so I don’t start thinking ones a lucky one.


----------



## casuk (Aug 20, 2020)

Bought a couple of pairs of Greg norman trousers from country golf and a Sunderland of Scotland top all seem really good quality and fairly priced, like the greg norman trousers fit really well


----------



## barry23 (Aug 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Ditto.
albeit the copper version.

Having owned numerous Scottys. I now have two spiders In case I lose/damage one. I Swap them around from time to time so I don’t start thinking ones a lucky one.
		
Click to expand...

You guys aren't helping with me trying to curb my spending. Currently looking for a single bend in the blue 😬


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 20, 2020)

After weeks of shopping around and missing out on a couple of second hand trolleys, I bit the bullet and ordered a Motocaddy S1 trolley from Snainton Golf.
Best price I could find and the discount code 'golf10' worked which knocked £50 off (10%).
Spoken to them this morning and new stock is due in the next week or so, hopefully I won't be waiting too long for it.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 20, 2020)

As per the Choosing Irons thread, a set of T300s with MCC Align grips


----------



## slowhand (Aug 20, 2020)

And a pair of Vokey wedges to complement the irons. Just need to replace the fairway & hybrids and I'll be a complete Titleist fanboy (my OCD is kicking in).

The Spider, however, is going nowhere


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2020)

I've ordered TM Sim 4 wood and 4 hybrid.  The hybrid is a shoe in, hit the 5 wood ok but struggled a bit with the 3 wood. So comprised with the 4 wood. 2 clubs to replace 4 clubs!


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I've ordered TM Sim 4 wood and 4 hybrid.  The hybrid is a shoe in, hit the 5 wood ok but struggled a bit with the 3 wood. So comprised with the 4 wood. 2 clubs to replace 4 clubs!
		
Click to expand...

No more high lofted hybrids?


----------



## Crow (Aug 20, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I had the bucket hat but graduated to the humongous Galvin Green waterproof hat when our Pro had them on sale.  It's almost big enough to cover the entire body!  I liken it to a Darth Vader style hat.





Click to expand...

They're the business, I remember MadAdey buying one years ago when we had a monsoon at a Woodhall Spa meet, I was so jealous.  He's left for sunnier climes now in the US, wonder if he still has it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2020)

Dozen Titleist Tour Soft


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			No more high lofted hybrids?
		
Click to expand...

They are pitching woods but no I've got all I need


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 20, 2020)

T Bone steak and a Tomahawk steak.

Butcher saw me coming 😁


----------



## timd77 (Aug 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Dozen Titleist Tour Soft
		
Click to expand...

I had 3 dozen to use up pro shop vouchers at my last club, really like them 👍🏻


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bushnell V5, used a bit of my pro shop money. Was thinking about the slope one but not overly bothered.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 20, 2020)

Some more Skechers golf shoes 

Best shoes I've ever worn


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 20, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I've ordered TM Sim 4 wood and 4 hybrid.  The hybrid is a shoe in, hit the 5 wood ok but struggled a bit with the 3 wood. So comprised with the 4 wood. 2 clubs to replace 4 clubs!
		
Click to expand...

I got a Callaway XR speed 4 wood recently to match my driver and love it. Can't understand why they aren't more common


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 21, 2020)

These were on the 2nd hand rack at Clarkes golf in Rainford (3-pw). Owner had used them twice!
£550 from £999....

🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 21, 2020)

I bought some blue trainer socks to match a blue pair of shorts. I wonder which will be the first course to tell me off 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Clicgear adjustable brolly holder.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a adjustable brolly   .  holder
Or
An adjustable     .  brolly holder....


----------



## ger147 (Aug 21, 2020)

Round booked at Dumbarnie to celebrate getting a new job sorted, can't wait.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It's an adjustable holder for a brolly 😅
		
Click to expand...

Jus checkin


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2020)

A satellite system for my caravan


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2020)

Layen I-sync device to enable my Bose Sounddock to be of use again.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 21, 2020)

2 pizzas for dinner


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Some qstars out of clubhouse. Priced matched snainton which is good. 4 boxes £81.

They also have ad333 tours for £20 a box


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 24, 2020)

Well today was new club day, my wedges arrived unexpectedly early and it was like Christma! These are the first new clubs that I’ve purchased and the look amazing, I know a large cavity back isn’t for everyone when it comes to wedges but as someone just starting out I feel these will be perfect while I learn the game over the next 12-18 months. I’m out tomorrow so will report back how I’ve found them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 24, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Well today was new club day, my wedges arrived unexpectedly early and it was like Christma! These are the first new clubs that I’ve purchased and the look amazing, I know a large cavity back isn’t for everyone when it comes to wedges but as someone just starting out I feel these will be perfect while I learn the game over the next 12-18 months. I’m out tomorrow so will report back how I’ve found them.

View attachment 32137

Click to expand...

Nice 👍 those are the exactly 2 I purchased myself. Don't think you have made the wrong call!!

Been chipping close with the 56 and the full shots for the 50 been going very straight


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Well today was new club day, my wedges arrived unexpectedly early and it was like Christma! These are the first new clubs that I’ve purchased and the look amazing, I know a large cavity back isn’t for everyone when it comes to wedges but as someone just starting out I feel these will be perfect while I learn the game over the next 12-18 months. I’m out tomorrow so will report back how I’ve found them.

View attachment 32137

Click to expand...

My PP on a staturday uses these. Not a good short game player, struggles to get loft. These have made a huge difference to him, positive. A smart buy and they look great too


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 24, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Well today was new club day, my wedges arrived unexpectedly early and it was like Christma! These are the first new clubs that I’ve purchased and the look amazing, I know a large cavity back isn’t for everyone when it comes to wedges but as someone just starting out I feel these will be perfect while I learn the game over the next 12-18 months. I’m out tomorrow so will report back how I’ve found them.

View attachment 32137

Click to expand...


Big soles, plenty of bounce.    


Been preaching this for years.  Welcome to not laying the sod over the top of the ball anymore.

You also will reap the rewards of these wedges in the soft winter conditions.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on a G25 hybrid in 27° to match my 23 and 20 ones. 90 quid, but I have a G20 one in the cupboard that I'll sell to balance the books a little.


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just pulled the trigger on a G25 hybrid in 27° to match my 23 and 20 ones. 90 quid, but I have a G20 one in the cupboard that I'll sell to balance the books a little.
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking onlie for a new hybrid in the 27-30o range but struggling to find much. Where was yours from?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2020)

BennyBoy85 said:



			I've been looking onlie for a new hybrid in the 27-30o range but struggling to find much. Where was yours from?
		
Click to expand...

Well I found that one on Ebay, sold by GolfClubs4Cash. I've bought quite a few through them before. As I say, I already have two G25s that have worked pretty well for me, so I figured stick with what you know rather than keep trying other ones.


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks, I'd not heard of them so will have a gander at their ebay listings.


----------



## geordiehallie (Aug 24, 2020)

Pressed the button on a new putter - Odyssey Lab Black Ten S (with 12 free Callaway Warbird balls throw in), never used these balls before - lets see what they're like.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 24, 2020)

Not me, but the boy bought these, he's not intending to play with them, more of a collectible


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2020)

Picked up my shiny new irons on friday:

Mizuno MP-20 MMC 5-PW , HMB 4 iron & Ping 410 crossover 2 iron.
Nippon Modus 105X shafts in the Mizzys, not sure what shaft is in the Ping, except that it's tour stiff, per the fitter.


----------



## Curls (Aug 24, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Picked up my shiny new irons on friday:

Mizuno MP-20 MMC 5-PW , HMB 4 iron & Ping 410 crossover 2 iron.
Nippon Modus 105X shafts in the Mizzys, not sure what shaft is in the Ping, except that it's tour stiff, per the fitter.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely stuff 👌🏻


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 25, 2020)

Went for my p770 p7mb p7mc fitting this evening, lovely clubs but awaiting the 921 heads coming in later this week before pulling the trigger in pursuit of a little extra forgiveness. 

Annoyingly there was a Callaway rep with track man set-up so I hit my TS3 and compared it to the Maverik Sub Zero. Ended up getting dialled in and bought one to my spec from the pro before I left, we played a little more and ended up tipping the shaft, and slapping on a better grip. 

All in all a huge improvement nice reduction in spin (800rpm reduction from ts3) and launch optimised has gained me around 20 yards carry and additional roll out. Mind boggling to say I was fit for the TS3.

I’ve had to give it a clean after hitting 75 balls with it this evening post purchase. 

Excuse the boxes in the process of moving.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 26, 2020)

A Galvin Green short sleeved rain jacket, 3 doz Mizuno MPX golf balls, a new glove, and a pair of Vokey SM8, all black edition, in 50 and 56 degrees, to ho in my bag when I play with my all black Cobra CBs.

No idea why I bought the wedges, as presently I am playing my Mizuno JPX 900 tours, with Mizuno T7 wedges.


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Aug 26, 2020)

TaylorMade M6 6 iron hybrid. The way I'm hitting my irons lately I may yet end up with a bag full of hybrids


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 26, 2020)

Edel E2 from Stu to see if it solves some of the probs with the current Bettinardi.


----------



## Lump (Aug 26, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			Went for my p770 p7mb p7mc fitting this evening, lovely clubs but awaiting the 921 heads coming in later this week before pulling the trigger in pursuit of a little extra forgiveness.

Annoyingly there was a Callaway rep with track man set-up so I hit my TS3 and compared it to the Maverik Sub Zero. Ended up getting dialled in and bought one to my spec from the pro before I left, we played a little more and ended up tipping the shaft, and slapping on a better grip.

All in all a huge improvement nice reduction in spin (800rpm reduction from ts3) and launch optimised has gained me around 20 yards carry and additional roll out. Mind boggling to say I was fit for the TS3.

I’ve had to give it a clean after hitting 75 balls with it this evening post purchase.

Excuse the boxes in the process of moving.















Click to expand...

The TS3 is not touted as a low spin option. 
I understand your a better player, but I’ve personally seen a +figure golfer chase the low spin bomber. Good swings have epic results, on the iffy swings it was uncontrollable.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 26, 2020)

Lump said:



			The TS3 is not touted as a low spin option.
I understand your a better player, but I’ve personally seen a +figure golfer chase the low spin bomber. Good swings have epic results, on the iffy swings it was uncontrollable.
		
Click to expand...

No certainly not, my numbers at the time we’re fairly good unfortunately I bought it pre TS4 launch as that would have been a better fit. A slight swing fault that has worsened has also created this gap whereas the spin was ok previously. 

Dead on the money about the controllability, I had even lower spin numbers with the Sim Driver optimised for low launch but the such low spin was introducing some wild shots on lesser quality swings.

The Mavrik I was seeing great results with the higher weight in the back, will try it up front but I think it may introduce to much risk factor for those occasional bombs.


----------



## bradleywedge (Aug 26, 2020)

got a wait of 3 weeks for this


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 26, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not me, but the boy bought these, he's not intending to play with them, more of a collectible  
	View attachment 32141

Click to expand...

Not my thing but I like the look of the pitch mark repairer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2020)

Mizuno polo shirt from the pro shop at Moor Allerton. A little on the athletic fit side but the large was a tent. An incentive to keep control of my cake and biscuit eating 😄.

They had some handsome Mizuno shoes as well, which I didn't buy but lusted over. Why are Mizuno clothing and shoes not found more widely? It looked good from the ranges they held.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mizuno polo shirt from the pro shop at Moor Allerton. A little on the athletic fit side but the large was a tent. An incentive to keep control of my cake and biscuit eating 😄.

They had some handsome Mizuno shoes as well, which I didn't buy but lusted over. Why are Mizuno clothing and shoes not found more widely? It looked good from the ranges they held.
		
Click to expand...

I had a bad experience with Mizuno shoes... they never softened and rubbed my heels raw... tried every softener out .. never again


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mizuno polo shirt from the pro shop at Moor Allerton. A little on the athletic fit side but the large was a tent. An incentive to keep control of my cake and biscuit eating 😄.

They had some handsome Mizuno shoes as well, which I didn't buy but lusted over. Why are Mizuno clothing and shoes not found more widely? It looked good from the ranges they held.
		
Click to expand...

The Wave Cadence are superb, basically a running shoe with a golf sole, most comfortable shoes I own.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The Wave Cadence are superb, basically a running shoe with a golf sole, most comfortable shoes I own.
		
Click to expand...

They were the ones I saw. Handsome 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I had a bad experience with Mizuno shoes... they never softened and rubbed my heels raw... tried every softener out .. never again
		
Click to expand...

Were they the Wave Cadence as per Paul's post? They felt ridiculously soft and comfy.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 26, 2020)

A Google Home speaker. Big reduction in Currys. I've already got one downstairs so this will do nicely for upstairs.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Were they the Wave Cadence as per Paul's post? They felt ridiculously soft and comfy.
		
Click to expand...

Nah this was years ago 

just bought 





*1 x Winn Excel Medallist Jumbo Pistol Lite Putter Grip - Blue / White *

*as my other grip was feeling a little perished! *


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2020)

Callaway Sure Out 2, in 60°.

I was awarded £80 store credit with Hot Golf for a faulty rangefinder that was still in warranty. All their current rangefinders were much more expensive and I decided the cost of them outweighs their usefulness for me. So I decided to replace the est club in my bag, which is a knackered old Dunlop 60 - I only use it in bunkers anyway so the Sure Out makes sense. And minus the store credit it only cost me £10! Even if it doesn't work out I can sell it for 80 quid anyway. Win win.


----------



## GGTTH (Aug 30, 2020)

Odyssey Versa 1 putter with new SuperStroke grip. Got from Facebook marketplace, there is only one other on ebay/golfbidder/golfclubs4cash at £60 and it looks to be in a bad way. Got this one for £50 and looks really good condition. Happy with that.


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 30, 2020)

Finally took the plunge and picked up a driver...




Taylormade Aeroburner 12° with headcover delivered for £54


----------



## Mark1751 (Aug 30, 2020)

Titleist sm7 46* wedge - going to try using this instead of my stock PW


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 30, 2020)

Sekiro said:



			Finally took the plunge and picked up a driver...

View attachment 32206


Taylormade Aeroburner 12° with headcover delivered for £54
		
Click to expand...

I had the 5W in the bag for a while and liked that. 

Only took it out because I had too many options at the top end and was overthinking shots. Changed to a set up with a 4w instead


----------



## Steviefella (Aug 30, 2020)

Set of Titleist T300 irons ordered and can’t wait, really liked the feel and look of them behind the ball. 
Not been enjoying the AP3s much lately and think their suited to a better player than myself.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 30, 2020)

Steviefella said:



			Set of Titleist T300 irons ordered and can’t wait, really liked the feel and look of them behind the ball.
Not been enjoying the AP3s much lately and think their suited to a better player than myself.
		
Click to expand...

Great irons. I’ve just got a set myself and love them. Luckily I was standard shaft, loft, length and lie so could take an in stock set the day I was fitted


----------



## Steviefella (Aug 30, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Great irons. I’ve just got a set myself and love them. Luckily I was standard shaft, loft, length and lie so could take an in stock set the day I was fitted
		
Click to expand...

Nice one 👌. Mine are inch longer so might be a few weeks.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 31, 2020)

Might have ordered a set of JPX921 Forged irons. And a hybrid.

and 2 new shafts for my current 3 wood and 5 wood.

will also be ordering new wedges, but want to hit the new ES21 beforehand


----------



## slowhand (Aug 31, 2020)

Titleist TS3 3-wood and TS2 7-wood to complete the top end of my bag


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice Glenmuir top in the pro shop.


----------



## peld (Sep 1, 2020)

a few bits and bobs from https://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/collections/clearance (2 polos, a putter headcover and 3 leather gloves for less than £40 total).

They have Ouul bags for less than £40 which looked tempting too


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 1, 2020)

Fancied a change in irons. So have changed to a set of Mizuno JPX 850's, 4—PW due for delivery today. 

Always wanted a set of Mizunos so hopefully these work out for me.


----------



## albie999 (Sep 1, 2020)

A hill billy hi-lite electric golf trolley with battery for £25 ... and absolute steel I reckon.  This is for my wife, so seems to do the job, for the once or twice a month she plays


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2020)

3 dozen pro v1’s as I fancy a change from the chrome softs and the one I found and used yesterday done well


----------



## Sink92 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bettinardi bb56 putter , arrived today and she’s a beauty!!


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 2, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			A Google Home speaker. Big reduction in Currys. I've already got one downstairs so this will do nicely for upstairs.
		
Click to expand...

Well, less than a week after it arrived Spotify are now offering a free Google Nest Mini for all Premium, etc. members.  So I've ordered one anyway as if it's free, I'm having it!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 2, 2020)

Bought a new trolley from Hot golf, fantastic communication from them and a pleasure to deal with ordered at 1500 yesterday, it arrived 1210 today. Really pleased with their service.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 2, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Bought a new trolley from Hot golf, fantastic communication from them and a pleasure to deal with ordered at 1500 yesterday, it arrived 1210 today. Really pleased with their service.
		
Click to expand...

 Just looked on their site and seem to have a pretty large selection of Footjoy shoes which are on my wish list 👍

 GBC


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 2, 2020)

Dando said:



			3 dozen pro v1’s as I fancy a change from the chrome softs and the one I found and used yesterday done well
		
Click to expand...

3 dozen? So you’re saying that you’ll be back on the chrome softs come H4H... 😗


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			3 dozen? So you’re saying that you’ll be back on the chrome softs come H4H... 😗
		
Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 3, 2020)

Picked up a ping k15 driver today for £50 on gumtree


----------



## barry23 (Sep 3, 2020)

A taylormade big foot 58° wedge


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			🖕
		
Click to expand...

Offended! 

*report*


----------



## Griffsters (Sep 3, 2020)

Picked up 24 Taylormade TP5x Practice balls from Scottsdale for £25 - had a tenner of loyalty points so thought why not.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking for a new bag, as the one I have is second hand and in pretty poor condition. I like the look of the new Titleist cart bags. Any other recommendations. Doesn't have to be waterproof but I guess that would be practical.


----------



## Sekiro (Sep 3, 2020)

Grabbed a Titleist Performance cap before taking to the course today, I might not be able to play the part but at least I looked it


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 3, 2020)

Some medical grade superglue to tidy up my split index finger - works really well. 100 wooden tees due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Some medical grade superglue to tidy up my split index finger - works really well. 100 wooden tees due to arrive tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

That's some splint......


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 4, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good quality fleeced golf trousers? had a look online but can’t find anything to suit


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 4, 2020)

Picked up a ping 60 wedge today


----------



## banjofred (Sep 4, 2020)

My Ecco Bio shoes kind of dissolved on Wednesday in the rain. This is the second summer I've worn them....hoped they would last longer. Bought my first pair of Sketchers spikeless this morning while at the course practicing. Pretty comfortable I think......and most of £100 cheaper than the Ecco.


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2020)

I went for a custom fitting for Titleist TS hybrids with my  club pro...

...came away with a SIM demo club in my bag to take out on the course tomorrow. Crikey the difference in trajectory I was getting was daft!  (and lots of different shafts were tried in several different brands)


----------



## Britishshooting (Sep 4, 2020)

IanM said:



			I went for a custom fitting for Titleist TS hybrids with my  club pro...

...came away with a SIM demo club in my bag to take out on the course tomorrow. Crikey the difference in trajectory I was getting was daft!  (and lots of different shafts were tried in several different brands)
		
Click to expand...

Much lower launch with the sim?


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 4, 2020)

Whilst I'm here, the pro suggested I get a second hand driver as the one I have is pretty old. I've seen a Cobra F6 which looks to be in immaculate condition almost at a good price. Worth going for it?

I guess if I go for it and I don't get along with it I can resell and not lose out by much!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Whilst I'm here, the pro suggested I get a second hand driver as the one I have is pretty old. I've seen a Cobra F6 which looks to be in immaculate condition almost at a good price. Worth going for it?

I guess if I go for it and I don't get along with it I can resell and not lose out by much!
		
Click to expand...

I have one. Cracking club, very forgiving. In the hands of a decent player it goes a long way. (I know this as I have seen others use it 😆)

Worth a punt, as you say it will be easy to sell on if you don't like it.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have one. Cracking club, very forgiving. In the hands of a decent player it goes a long way. (I know this as I have seen others use it 😆)

Worth a punt, as you say it will be easy to sell on if you don't like it.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Hopefully I can do it some justice then!

Yeah going to go for it.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 5, 2020)

Vokey 60.08M wedge to complete my bag

Pro gave me a couple of sample sleeves of the new Titleist Tour Speed ball gratis, so looking forward to seeing how they compare to the Tour Soft in the long game department. They should definitely spin more with the wedges.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 5, 2020)

Nike sweatshirt and puma calf length socks. I'm pretty sure they thought I was a shoplifter so wanted to prove I wasn't.


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Offended!

*report*



Click to expand...

🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕


----------



## LegendOle (Sep 6, 2020)

Some new Cobra wedges. Found a decent deal for a 52, 56 and 60.


----------



## Gowferdee (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Odyssey-O-Works-1-Black-Golf-Putter.html#SID=670

*Odyssey O-Works #1 Black Golf Putter*


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 6, 2020)

Stuburt Gillet, starting to get a bit colder up here, never been a big fan of playing in long sleeves for some reason.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2020)

Bought a Quechua gilet from Decathlon. I already own an Inesis one from them but it's padded and was actually _too_ warm at times on the milder days of last winter. This new one is thinner, should be easier to pack in the golf bag as well. This is the one.


----------



## NedPizza (Sep 6, 2020)

Gowferdee said:



https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Odyssey-O-Works-1-Black-Golf-Putter.html#SID=670

*Odyssey O-Works #1 Black Golf Putter*

Click to expand...

I want


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 6, 2020)

Have given up with trying to hit a driving iron so bought a Ping G410 17 deg Hybrid to go with the 22 degree, and cranked it down 1 degree to open the slightly the face, what a weapon, low running 2i bullets, why did I listen to my ego


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A couple of mock turtle neck golf shirts....🤔
		
Click to expand...

Alright, Tiger. 🐯


----------



## OneEyeRon (Sep 8, 2020)

FJ Furys from CompleteGolfer.co.uk

Really good service, it was my first time using them and I was impressed with the next day tracked delivery. Would recommend to others!


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 9, 2020)

Got some winter trousers from Glenmuir good fit good quality and I wore them today nice and warm had one shower and water resistant, so good I ordered a second pair.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 9, 2020)

Axglo Tri-Lite Trolley w/ free accesory pack courtesy of ClubhouseGolf.

I've been searching second hand and new trolleys for a while and fancied a Clicgear one but I couldn't be bothered waiting so took the plunge on this. Just need a new bag and I'm sorted with everything for the forseeable future until my game improves enough to justify new irons/wedges!


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2020)

I haven't bought one but I thought this was bizarre!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-Do-...542479?hash=item3d897af7cf:g:HWgAAOSwRv9cw2Ri


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 9, 2020)

Crow said:



			I haven't bought one but I thought this was bizarre!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-Do-...542479?hash=item3d897af7cf:g:HWgAAOSwRv9cw2Ri

Click to expand...

You've definitely bought one haven't you?


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 10, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Axglo Tri-Lite Trolley w/ free accesory pack courtesy of ClubhouseGolf.

I've been searching second hand and new trolleys for a while and fancied a Clicgear one but I couldn't be bothered waiting so took the plunge on this. Just need a new bag and I'm sorted with everything for the forseeable future until my game improves enough to justify new irons/wedges!
		
Click to expand...

I’d been struggling to get a trolley over the summer, so like you took the plunge on one of these. I’ve been really pleased with it. Particularly like the handbrake.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 10, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			I’d been struggling to get a trolley over the summer, so like you took the plunge on one of these. I’ve been really pleased with it. Particularly like the handbrake.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear. From the little information I could find on them, it was all positive news


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 10, 2020)

Base layer from decathlon - getting ready for winter golf.


----------



## larmen (Sep 10, 2020)

Ping bucket hat, also getting ready for winter and rain. I wanted to buy the GG one, but it's Ping and was only GBP 20. Fanboy ;-)


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 10, 2020)

Some Footjoy strides and a Callaway top.

18 holes on the Queens @ Gleneagles.

1 woodscrew from the hardware store.

A couple o books fer t'kindle.


----------



## barry23 (Sep 10, 2020)

Adidas 1/4 zip top, callaway polo and a pair of adidas socks from county golf


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2020)

A pair of black on black Vokeys, and 3 doz. Mizuno MP5X golf balls.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Sep 10, 2020)

Some more callaway chrome soft balls.  Hopefully last batch of whites before I stock back up with yellows


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 10, 2020)

Ten pairs of Tokyo Laundry boxers.


----------



## shun_naka (Sep 11, 2020)

I bought a 1 hour lesson finally. 

Decided i'm happy with equipment/clothes for the time being (waterproofs aside, which i'm hoping to get for my birthday next month) and to focus on lessons and improvement


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 11, 2020)

This is the morning where I finally purchase a new bag. The one I have is falling to bits  (literally). Looking at trolley bags, like the Titlesit StaDry but nothing really standing out that screams 'get me get me'. Actually really like the look of one of the ladies TaylorMade ones...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			This is the morning where I finally purchase a new bag. The one I have is falling to bits  (literally). Looking at trolley bags, like the Titlesit StaDry but nothing really standing out that screams 'get me get me'. Actually really like the look of one of the ladies TaylorMade ones...
		
Click to expand...

I just got one of these for my birthday: https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product/macgregor-hybrid-14-golf-stand-cart-trolley-bag-black/  Good price and saves me having two different bags, since it's a carry/trolley hybrid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			I bought a 1 hour lesson finally.

*Decided i'm happy with equipment/clothes for the time being* (waterproofs aside, which i'm hoping to get for my birthday next month) and to focus on lessons and improvement
		
Click to expand...

We all say that. We then see something that catches our eye...................


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We all say that. We then see something that catches our eye...................

Click to expand...

 Always helped when there's a sale on as well ....


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We all say that. We then see something that catches our eye...................

Click to expand...

Too true. I'm also happy with what I've got, then my dad gave me a £50 Clubhouse Golf voucher for my birthday. Hmmmm.


----------



## Gowferdee (Sep 11, 2020)

just got this bag on gumtree for 90, only been used twice

*Motocaddy PRO SERIES PU/PVC 14 WAY GOLF CART TROLLEY BAG/NEW 2019 MODEL (Black/Blue)*



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Motocaddy-...ocphy=9046871&hvtargid=pla-780725655029&psc=1


----------



## Gowferdee (Sep 11, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			That's good to hear. From the little information I could find on them, it was all positive news
		
Click to expand...

waiting on my druids trolley being delivered, cant find receipt not sure if its due to arrive soon


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 11, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Can anyone recommend a good quality fleeced golf trousers? had a look online but can’t find anything to suit
		
Click to expand...

I see you got sorted, I have a pair of Calvin Klein winter trousers that are fleece lined. They're superb and a decent fit. 
I may have a look at the Glenmuir ones as well.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I see you got sorted, I have a pair of Calvin Klein winter trousers that are fleece lined. They're superb and a decent fit.
I may have a look at the Glenmuir ones as well.
		
Click to expand...

As I said I was that impressed with them that I ordered another pair which should be here tomorrow, also free gift on orders over £60. 👍


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2020)

Just received my first waterproof bag. It's a Big Max Aqua 8.
I got it online from a company called golfsupport.com and I cannot rate them highly enough.
I was kept in the loop from the moment it was ordered.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Sep 11, 2020)

Took delivery of a g410 5 wood, will give it a go this weekend


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 11, 2020)

For anyone looking for a trolley the Axglo one seems pretty great so far. Not had it out on the course yet but from just having a look and setting it up it's very well made


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 11, 2020)

Slime said:



			I got it online from a company called golfsupport.com and I cannot rate them highly enough.
I was kept in the loop from the moment it was ordered.
		
Click to expand...

They're brilliant.  I was seriously impressed with their service


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 13, 2020)

Just bought a ping anser 2b counter balance putter off ebay. 

Fancied a blade putter for the winter. Looking forward to trying this out. 

Been struggling to get putts to the hole this last while using a white hot insert putter. Hopefully this has a little more pop.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 13, 2020)

TS2 7 wood, me and hybrids dont get on


----------



## banjofred (Sep 13, 2020)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Took delivery of a g410 5 wood, will give it a go this weekend
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing with this the last few months. Played with it at 16.5 for the summer. Moved it up to neutral (17.5) a week ago. Just set it at 18.5 for tomorrows Senior rollup. I might drop one of my hybrids out of the bag pretty soon and add a 64 degree wedge. Nothing is going to roll on the fairways pretty soon. I might just try a 7 wood at some point pretty soon.


----------



## slowhand (Sep 14, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			TS2 7 wood, me and hybrids dont get on
		
Click to expand...

I've done exactly the same (same club even), but had it fitted with a 5-wood shaft for better gapping


----------



## golfbluecustard (Sep 14, 2020)

Newport 2.6 from Golf Bidder 

 Their service has been impeccable 

 It arrived this afternoon so am about to go out to the practice green and am so excited 

 Betty is on the naughty step and depending on how it goes will decide on going forward but hopefully can interchange between the two

 GBC


----------



## casuk (Sep 15, 2020)

Cobra f9 driver 9.0° been wanting it for a while and finally bit the bullet hope it performs as well as it did in the shop,


----------



## slowhand (Sep 16, 2020)

Second hand Scotty Cameron Select Newport Fastback from Golfbidder. Always wanted a Scotty and this one really took my fancy. Hopefully it'll live up to it's potential


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Pair of black Footjoys that are beautifully complemented by my black socks and black mock turtle neck 🤔.
No white belt with this ensemble 😜
		
Click to expand...

White trousers though, right?


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 16, 2020)

Playing williamwood tomorrow so picked up a polo today with there logo.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

MrPing said:



			Playing williamwood tomorrow so picked up a polo today with there logo.
View attachment 32378

Click to expand...

Gonna be expensive if you do that every time you play a new course!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

Just ordered PGA 2k21 for PS4. It was down to £40 on Amazon just back in the realm of acceptable pricewise. And the old game is getting a bit boring as the online societies have largely shut down.


----------



## karlcole (Sep 17, 2020)

New titleist T100 irons 5-Pw arrived today. I am not the best ball striker so when I went to st Ives forms Titleist fitting expected the T 200s. Turns out my spin was super low so a combination of T100 and a higher spinning shaft had me flushing it. Fingers crossed the magic carries over to the course !


----------



## Dando (Sep 17, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Not today but Monday new Mizzy bats to replace the Callaway's.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones did you go for?


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 17, 2020)

A PlayStation 5 pre order.


----------



## Redtraveller (Sep 17, 2020)

An Adidas jumper for the winter using core ADISALE for 30% off if anyone is interested. Also ordered a Sunderland gilet from County golf. Ordered large but never worn any Sunderland stuff so hoping it’s ok


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 17, 2020)

karlcole said:



			New titleist T100 irons 5-Pw arrived today. I am not the best ball striker so when I went to st Ives forms Titleist fitting expected the T 200s. Turns out my spin was super low so a combination of T100 and a higher spinning shaft had me flushing it. Fingers crossed the magic carries over to the course !
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful clubs


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			A PlayStation 5 pre order.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! Did you go Disc or Digital?


----------



## azazel (Sep 17, 2020)

Ordered a Scotty Cameron Special Select Newport 2.5 from our pro. A birthday treat.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice! Did you go Disc or Digital?
		
Click to expand...

Disc mate. I can't be missing out on sales in Smyths, Amazon etc. The prices for digital downloads on the the PS store now are crazy, how will they be when you have no choice where to buy from?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Disc mate. I can't be missing out on sales in Smyths, Amazon etc. The prices for digital downloads on the the PS store now are crazy, how will they be when you have no choice where to buy from?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, same here, disc versions of games are generally so much cheaper. Only time I pick up digital games is when they're massively reduced on the store.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Disc mate. I can't be missing out on sales in Smyths, Amazon etc. The prices for digital downloads on the the PS store now are crazy, how will they be when you have no choice where to buy from?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that is such a con. I swear when Amazon are flogging year old games for £25, they're still 50 quid download on PSN. Sod that!


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 17, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Yep, same here, disc versions of games are generally so much cheaper. Only time I pick up digital games is when they're massively reduced on the store.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I don't do it much now that I'm an adult but used to swap games with mates all the time too at school.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah that is such a con. I swear when Amazon are flogging year old games for £25, they're still 50 quid download on PSN. Sod that!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I ain't paying an extra £25 for the convenience of not leaving the house.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Yeah, I ain't paying an extra £25 for the convenience of not leaving the house.
		
Click to expand...

It's not even that, it's just having to not wait 48 hours for delivery!


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Well I made it for four months without buying any clubs. Yesterday the dam broke. I've been struggling with my Taylormade '17 M2 three and five woods for some time. While playing a match one of my golf buddies suggested I try his Cally Mavrik Max three. After a few shots I was hooked. I did a little research online, went  to Dick's Sporting Goods last night, tried the demos and the Mavrik Max three and five are in the bag.


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 18, 2020)

4 new polos and a pair of shorts. All under armour from golfbase website and picked up a green pitch tool this morning before my round.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 18, 2020)

Adidas Traxion Boa Shoe using the ADISALE code.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 18, 2020)

This arrived today. Watched a random video where they were talking about old Bullseye putters so picked this up for £9.50 inc P&P from ebay. Just tried it out on the carpet at home and I love it. Got a comp tomorrow and it's in the bag - I'm all in


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Adidas Traxion Boa Shoe using the ADISALE code.
		
Click to expand...

Decent saving there. I'd be tempted if I didn't have such a dislike of Adidas golf shoes


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Takes me back to my junior days in the 80s.
These were all the rage and we all had one variation at one time or another.
		
Click to expand...

Been hitting more putts with it, I love the feel and weight of it. 

Putting is the most simple part of the game and we definitely over complicate it.


----------



## cs1986 (Sep 18, 2020)

New Calvin Klein Golf polo from TKMaxx. Cost £25. Actually prefer the fit of it to my Puma and Hugo Boss golf polos, would definitely recommend.


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Decent saving there. I'd be tempted if I didn't have such a dislike of Adidas golf shoes 

Click to expand...

Have you tried any of their more recent models?
Genuinely the best golf shoes I've ever worn, even better than my Ecco shoes!


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			This arrived today. Watched a random video where they were talking about old Bullseye putters so picked this up for £9.50 inc P&P from ebay. Just tried it out on the carpet at home and I love it. Got a comp tomorrow and it's in the bag - I'm all in 

Click to expand...

Nice, quite an early one, is the shaft fluted?

I've got a couple, one similar to yours in the middle below showing the fluted shaft.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Six of the new Titleist Tour Speed to try over the weekend


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 18, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			This arrived today. Watched a random video where they were talking about old Bullseye putters so picked this up for £9.50 inc P&P from ebay. Just tried it out on the carpet at home and I love it. Got a comp tomorrow and it's in the bag - I'm all in 










Click to expand...

I've got one too and used it for a period of time.  So simple. Easy to line up and introduced me to the idea of center shafted putters.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Have you tried any of their more recent models?
Genuinely the best golf shoes I've ever worn, even better than my Ecco shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, tried on the codechaos and a couple of boost tour 360 versions. Just wasn't comfortable. The backs on Adidas always go, my PP's boost 360s collapsed at the back after about 6 months. 
Will stick with my FJ Dryjoy Tours and Tour S.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2020)

Got some Titleist tour speeds to try out next week but also bought a sleeve of AVX. Really impressed how well it performed in windy conditions out there today. I am not a long hitter but I was also impressed with the distance too.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 19, 2020)

Crow said:



			Nice, quite an early one, is the shaft fluted?

I've got a couple, one similar to yours in the middle below showing the fluted shaft.

View attachment 32414
View attachment 32415

Click to expand...

It's not fluted. Used it today in my comp and no 3 putts and felt really confident with it.


----------



## cs1986 (Sep 22, 2020)

Two Yonex WS2 wedges. A 52 degree and a 60 degree.

Brand new on Jam Golf and they were reduced to £60 each. But the site had a deal on Yonex wedges where if you buy one you get £15 off a second. So the 2nd wedge cost me £45.

Also went through topcashback and got a further 10% in cashback. 


Two brand new wedges... £95. I can't argue with that.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2020)

Phi golf simulator for those quiet dark evenings in Sweden


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

Went home via the shop at Silvermere.... always an expensive stop!

Bought an UU gilet, polo and shorts. Along with packs of tees an a new glove


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			Just received my first waterproof bag. It's a Big Max Aqua 8.
I got it online from a company called golfsupport.com and I cannot rate them highly enough.
I was kept in the loop from the moment it was ordered.






Click to expand...

Go Dolphins!


----------



## Mark1751 (Sep 22, 2020)

Not today but received the PXG 0211 irons 5-PW that I bought second hand last week, will take them out for a round tomorrow but really like the look and feel of them from the few hits in the garden.


----------



## AdamC28 (Sep 22, 2020)

2nd hand Scotty Cameron Fastback


----------



## casuk (Sep 22, 2020)

cs1986 said:



			New Calvin Klein Golf polo from TKMaxx. Cost £25. Actually prefer the fit of it to my Puma and Hugo Boss golf polos, would definitely recommend.
		
Click to expand...

I picked up a blue ck polo and an under armour top in there earlier, didnt think they sold golf stuff, I'm going to have a look in there more often


----------



## FELL75 (Sep 22, 2020)

They have a few bits of golf clothing on their website. Bit of a risk with sizing I guess...


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone recommend an iron set I can pick up second hand 4-pw? Budget of £350.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 23, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Anyone recommend an iron set I can pick up second hand 4-pw? Budget of £350.
		
Click to expand...

Go have a look at the reviews for the Wilson staff tour v6 4-gw then send me a pm 😉


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 23, 2020)

Cheers Dave,

Have just won an ebay auction on Titleist AP2 712 3-9 iron. Just need to resell the 3 iron and find a PW somewhere!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Went home via the shop at Silvermere.... always an expensive stop!

Bought an UU gilet, polo and shorts. Along with packs of tees an a new glove
		
Click to expand...

What was their stock levels like. I went not long after golf re-started and I thought their clothing stocks in the bigger brands (UA, Ping, Adidas, etc) were quite run down. Whether that was issues getting stuff back in after lockdown or people had stripped it I don't know


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What was their stock levels like. I went not long after golf re-started and I thought their clothing stocks in the bigger brands (UA, Ping, Adidas, etc) were quite run down. Whether that was issues getting stuff back in after lockdown or people had stripped it I don't know
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good. They didn’t have the size I wanted but I noticed a sign that said they had more stock and to ask..... I did and they had everything I wanted.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 23, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Pretty good. They didn’t have the size I wanted but I noticed a sign that said they had more stock and to ask..... I did and they had everything I wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Good news thinking of going in Friday.


----------



## Chico84 (Sep 23, 2020)

My first set of irons. Mizuno JPX 919 Hot Metal. Well, I actually bought them a year ago but technically I now own them as my finance deal is now paid off!


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ordered garmin s20 today


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 24, 2020)

I've gone a bit mad lately.

Following on from my new driver I wasn't happy with the Hzrdus Smoke - just had to work it too hard through impact to square the face. Long story boring I am now the proud owner of an Evenflow Riptide in my driver.

13 x Golf Pride MCC +4 Spine Align grips
UA Goretex jacket (eBay)
Mizuno MMC FliHi 3 iron (bloody eBay)
UST Recoil shaft for said FliHi (yip eBay)
Dwyers winter trousers (hate eBay)
3 x Microfiber golf towels (bargain on eBay)
2 x cheap micro fleece tops (Decathlon)

Majority bought with a golf trip in mind at the end of October. Grips are needed.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2020)

Had a £50 Clubhouse Golf voucher from my birthday, just spent it on a Calvin Klein polo, a FJ rain glove, a Zoom one size fits all glove (been wanting to try the Zoom one), and a scorecard holder, since I don't have one and I've always fancied my scorecards not turning to paper maché when it rains.


----------



## MarkT (Sep 24, 2020)

The same pair of M&S trousers that I’ve bought every September for the past five years; one grey, one beige and one light blue. Still can’t bring myself to a) buy proper golf trousers or b) pay more than £19.50 for a pair of slacks


----------



## Lawrence22 (Sep 24, 2020)

Haven't bought any new clubs in 10 years, but have just treated myself to a Sim Max Driver and a set of T300 irons after a fitting session.


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 24, 2020)

Toyota Rav4 Hybrid I'll let you know what's it like out in the rough when its delivered


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2020)

MarkT said:



			The same pair of M&S trousers that I’ve bought every September for the past five years; one grey, one beige and one light blue. Still can’t bring myself to a) buy proper golf trousers or b) pay more than £19.50 for a pair of slacks
		
Click to expand...

What the hell have you been doing to go through three pairs of trousers every year?? Rolling around in the grass? Doing kneeslides?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What the hell have you been doing to go through three pairs of trousers every year?? Rolling around in the grass? Doing kneeslides?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he's getting overly friendly with the lady captain in a greenside bunker somewhere. All that sand and grass stains take their toil


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 25, 2020)

apj0524 said:



			Toyota Rav4 Hybrid I'll let you know what's it like out in the rough when its delivered 

Click to expand...

I didn't realize Toyota had gotten in the club business. What loft is your hybrid and what shaft did you get?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 25, 2020)

New Mizuno ST200X Fairway Wood, helped by a £50.00 voucher from Golf Monthly.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 25, 2020)

Not a huge purchase ... a Callaway waterproof bucket hat.  Got drenched on Wednesday, prompting the purchase.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 26, 2020)

A dozen Snell MTB-X from eBay. £22 for Pearl/Pearl-1 grade. Running low on balls and wanted to try some of these but they've been slammed with orders so only taking preorders at the minute so these seemed a good option to give them a go, like them and I'll put an order in for 6 dozen I think.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			A dozen Snell MTB-X from eBay. £22 for Pearl/Pearl-1 grade. Running low on balls and wanted to try some of these but they've been slammed with orders so only taking preorders at the minute so these seemed a good option to give them a go, like them *and I'll put an order in for 6 dozen I think*.
		
Click to expand...

That's just so much commitment to one ball - I could never do that, I'm too fickle. Would end up with 4 and a half boxes not used probably.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 26, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			A dozen Snell MTB-X from eBay. £22 for Pearl/Pearl-1 grade. Running low on balls and wanted to try some of these but they've been slammed with orders so only taking preorders at the minute so these seemed a good option to give them a go, like them and I'll put an order in for 6 dozen I think.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant balls


----------



## NellieBust (Sep 26, 2020)

Just bought a complete Callaway Strata today since I'm just new to this. I also bought a new Cook N Home ceramic cookware https://healthyceramiccookware.com/cook-n-home-ceramic-cookware/ because mine is so old.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 26, 2020)

I used the winnings from H4H to buy these beauties, was in desperate need of some new winter shoes so it was perfect timing!


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 26, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I used the winnings from H4H to buy these beauties, was in desperate need of some new winter shoes so it was perfect timing!














Click to expand...

I like the look of these.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I used the winnings from H4H to buy these beauties, was in desperate need of some new winter shoes so it was perfect timing!














Click to expand...

Jesus, had they sold out of the non-putrid colours?


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus, had they sold out of the non-putrid colours?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, two very conflicting responses. I like them, the only other colour was a bit drab anyway. They feel lovely and comfy too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's just so much commitment to one ball - I could never do that, I'm too fickle. Would end up with 4 and a half boxes not used probably. 

Click to expand...

I've used Chrome Softs for 3 or 4 summer seasons now and not switched them out, so if I like the Snell's, 6 dozen will get used eventually  



Jacko_G said:



			Brilliant balls
		
Click to expand...

Have heard really good things, excited to give them a go.


----------



## 126849660 (Sep 29, 2020)

green hat to go with my bag


----------



## niceboy (Sep 30, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I've used Chrome Softs for 3 or 4 summer seasons now and not switched them out, so if I like the Snell's, 6 dozen will get used eventually 



Have heard really good things, excited to give them a go.
		
Click to expand...

I have a few prov X , which I've had for a while and think they have gone off ? Balls must have a shelf life ?


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I've used Chrome Softs for 3 or 4 summer seasons now and not switched them out, so if I like the Snell's, 6 dozen will get used eventually  



Have heard really good things, excited to give them a go.
		
Click to expand...

The snells are a very good ball


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

niceboy said:



			I have a few prov X , which I've had for a while and think they have gone off ? Balls must have a shelf life ?
		
Click to expand...

You haven't been eating them have you?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You haven't been eating them have you?
		
Click to expand...

you can pickle them to preserve until you need.


----------



## niceboy (Sep 30, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			you can pickle them to preserve until you need.
		
Click to expand...

I treated them like my Conkers , soaked in vinegar and roasted in the oven , so I did try my best ! 
Don't seem to be going as far , but stopping great .


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2020)

Courtesy of Ping ive just received a set of Arcoss sensors  so going to order the Link today...not available until November though


----------



## karlcole (Sep 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Courtesy of Ping ive just received a set of Arcoss sensors  so going to order the Link today...not available until November though

Click to expand...

Hi mate I picked one up.on eBay for £60 brand new. The seller has a few but he's called them Arccos caddie not arccos link.

Mine all.works fine so maybe worth a look?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Hi mate I picked one up.on eBay for £60 brand new. The seller has a few but he's called them Arccos caddie not arccos link.

Mine all.works fine so maybe worth a look?
		
Click to expand...

Can't find anything listed..might wait a couple of days just in case


----------



## karlcole (Sep 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Can't find anything listed..might wait a couple of days just in case

Click to expand...

Sent you a DM pal


----------



## Britishshooting (Oct 2, 2020)

I’ve put my ego aside, put the blades in the loft and today recieved my new irons with some additional forgiveness and more distance.

Picked up the 50,56 and 60 MG2’s with 56 bent 1d strong.

Will unwrap them shortly.







temporary image upload


----------



## banjofred (Oct 2, 2020)

*Under Armour Mens Storm Elements Insulated Breathable Golf Jacket* from Golf Base. Looks like it has a small amount of insulation throughout and still thin enough to swing easily. I really do not like being cold. During the winter I usually end up with a polo shirt and then 2 long sleeves shirts of some type and quite often a sleeveless insulated vest over that. Hoping it will just be the Polo and a thin long sleeve under this jacket.


----------



## Zig (Oct 2, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Haha, two very conflicting responses. I like them, the only other colour was a bit drab anyway. They feel lovely and comfy too.
		
Click to expand...

I think they're fab - what type of Ecco are they? Where'd you buy them from? Not that I'm going to copy, obviously!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

a set of Mizuno JPX21 Forged, Projext LZ 115G, with GP cord grips, right set of Shovels, but ball speed and carry was way up. downside is Mizuno lead time is now almost a month


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Projext LZ 115G,
		
Click to expand...

Senior flex old boy?


----------



## 126849660 (Oct 4, 2020)

Picked up some new ball and some waterproof trousers. Noticed decathlon has the garmin s20 for £120 i payed £200 for mine last week 😮 they had one left in the Edinburgh store if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			a set of Mizuno JPX21 Forged, Projext LZ 115G, with GP cord grips, right set of Shovels, but ball speed and carry was way up. downside is Mizuno lead time is now almost a month
		
Click to expand...

I got mine last week...you’ll love them when you get ‘em!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			I got mine last week...you’ll love them when you get ‘em!
		
Click to expand...

how long did you wait?

last lot of Mizuno i got was back in 2014, told a week they were there in less, but with the current state of things and everything coming from China, was told 25 days


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 4, 2020)

MrPing said:



			Picked up some new ball and some waterproof trousers. Noticed decathlon has the garmin s20 for £120 i payed £200 for mine last week 😮 they had one left in the Edinburgh store if anyone is looking for one.
	View attachment 32715

Click to expand...

What is the sizing like on those waterproof pants from Decathlon like? I saw them on their website and they look good


----------



## 126849660 (Oct 4, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			What is the sizing like on those waterproof pants from Decathlon like? I saw them on their website and they look good
		
Click to expand...

There slightly more loose fitting than there normal trousers. Feel good on and there slightly thicker than the none waterproof ones.


----------



## LegendOle (Oct 4, 2020)

Ordered some new Sunderland waterproofs and a box of yellow Q star balls.


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 4, 2020)

Membership for my local club - Newbattle Golf Club in Midlothian. 15 months for the price of 12! Covers me until Dec 2021. It literally is a 2 minute drive for me to get there, I guess for me the only thing I don't particularly like about it is the lack of a chipping area.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			how long did you wait?

last lot of Mizuno i got was back in 2014, told a week they were there in less, but with the current state of things and everything coming from China, was told 25 days
		
Click to expand...


i ordered on august bank holiday as the fitting heads had just arrived. The bats didn’t get ‘released’ until September 17th, and I got mine a week after. 
also doesn’t help they are put together in Scotland, and they are working on reduced schedules due to COVID and the work restrictions north of the border.

i ordered a hybrid at the same time and it hasn’t arrived yet...and I want to look at the new ES21 wedge in person before looking at ordering them


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			i ordered on august bank holiday as the fitting heads had just arrived. The bats didn’t get ‘released’ until September 17th, and I got mine a week after.
also doesn’t help they are put together in Scotland, and they are working on reduced schedules due to COVID and the work restrictions north of the border.

i ordered a hybrid at the same time and it hasn’t arrived yet...and I want to look at the new ES21 wedge in person before looking at ordering them
		
Click to expand...

i think the delay for most OEMs is more to do with most of it coming from China


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think the delay for most OEMs is more to do with most of it coming from China
		
Click to expand...

that’s not what the Mizuno rep told my club 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## azazel (Oct 5, 2020)

I've got a Mizuno iron fitting next week. I'll temper my expectations regarding receiving the clubs accordingly now that I've read these posts!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			that’s not what the Mizuno rep told my club 🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

not heard of any different work restrictions in Scotland from anywhere else in the UK. The Mizuno guy told me it was delays in stuff coming from China, which isn't just restricted to golf eqpt.

ive had a few sets from Mizuno and they are usually really quick, my last set arrived in less than 7 days


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not heard of any different work restrictions in Scotland from anywhere else in the UK. The Mizuno guy told me it was delays in stuff coming from China, which isn't just restricted to golf eqpt.

ive had a few sets from Mizuno and they are usually really quick, my last set arrived in less than 7 days
		
Click to expand...

Recently bought Driver and 3 Wood, both took over 4 weeks for delivery, have Hybrids on order from 2 weeks ago and still expecting to wait at least a further 2 weeks.

Their website also has a warning about delays on it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2020)

I think its a convenient excuse for companies and a lot are now hiding behind the C19 excuse to mask their inabilities.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2020)

A pair of Footjoy winter golf boots off Ebay for £59. 

They fit well (11) are apparently thermal and water proof and arrived quickly


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			A pair of Footjoy winter golf boots off Ebay for £59. 

They fit well (11) are apparently thermal and water proof and arrived quickly
		
Click to expand...

Velcro fastening?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			Velcro fastening?
		
Click to expand...

Not at that price, velcro is just a rip off 😖


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2020)

A Shiskine ball marker.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 7, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A Shiskine ball marker.
		
Click to expand...

For which balls?


----------



## barry23 (Oct 8, 2020)

Callaway epic flash 4 hybrid


----------



## Britishshooting (Oct 8, 2020)

Putt out putting gates came for me.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 8, 2020)

Pair of Powakaddy winter wheels


----------



## 126849660 (Oct 9, 2020)

Picked up another pair of decathlon trousers today and a pair of there shorts plus some tees.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2020)

Couple of pre sale tickets for Pearl Jam and Pixies at Hyde Park next year.


----------



## TheKhemist (Oct 9, 2020)

Some new FJ Hydrolite trousers. Dozen Qstars and new beanie as definitely been feeling the nip last few days.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2020)

An Adidas golf hoodie 👀 few glasses of wine and my will power is zero ☺️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			An Adidas golf hoodie 👀 few glasses of wine and my will power is zero ☺️
		
Click to expand...

Young, hip and cool 😎.

I think they look really good but I couldn't carry it off. I can picture my son shaking his head now at the very thought of it 😆


----------



## Zig (Oct 10, 2020)

Just geared up for the winter: Galvin Green goretex jacket, pullover and beanie. And quietly happy to have saved a fortune by buying from 'last seasons' range. Can cope if my colours are 12 months out of fashion if it means saving £200!


----------



## Zig (Oct 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Where do you get them cheaper?
		
Click to expand...

Alfred Goretex jacket from Affordable Golf. Lennox pullover and beanie from Snainton Golf. Purchased from the latter a few times since lockdown - great prices and service.


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Where do you get them cheaper?
		
Click to expand...


Snainton and Golf Support both often have GG stuff on sale form prev seasons


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2020)

FJ Hydroknit Trousers
FJ Hybrid Jacket
FK Xtreme Fleece 😁


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FJ Hydroknit Trousers
FJ Hybrid Jacket
FK Xtreme Fleece 😁
		
Click to expand...


still looking for that sponsorship deal i see


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2020)

Another watch. I need medication, and perhaps help when the Mrs finds out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Another watch. I need medication, and perhaps help when the Mrs finds out.
		
Click to expand...

Which one this time?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

Ping top https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...4-zip-merino-golf-sweater-d926/colour/seafoam


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 10, 2020)

barry23 said:



			Callaway epic flash 4 hybrid
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Off Callaway pre-owned site. Good deal


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ping top https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...4-zip-merino-golf-sweater-d926/colour/seafoam

Click to expand...

Got my ping thermal from county golf. Good deal 👍


----------



## barry23 (Oct 10, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Me too. Off Callaway pre-owned site. Good deal
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got it for a decent price and perfect condition. Came with a generic callaway headcover with it but I can live with that given the price


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Which one this time?
		
Click to expand...

H Moser et Cie Pioneer centre seconds cosmic green. It's a tad off the radar of most, but it is a stunning watch.


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ping top https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...4-zip-merino-golf-sweater-d926/colour/seafoam

Click to expand...

Thanks ... I’ve bought one too.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			H Moser et Cie Pioneer centre seconds cosmic green. It's a tad off the radar of most, but it is a stunning watch.
		
Click to expand...

Like the dials and style, whole range is very interesting. Is it a total in house movement or a std movement with some tuning ?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 11, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Like the dials and style, whole range is very interesting. Is it a total in house movement or a std movement with some tuning ?
		
Click to expand...

Completely in house. They even make their own balance springs, which is rare.


----------



## NoIdea247 (Oct 11, 2020)

Titleist TS2 brand new for £229! Considering the price of second hand clubs these days I’m pretty happy with that!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

a Hoodlie, so i can look cool and hang out with my homies ... word


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Completely in house. They even make their own balance springs, which is rare.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, where would you get it serviced ? The reserve is also very good suggesting it’s very efficient


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 11, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes, where would you get it serviced ? The reserve is also very good suggesting it’s very efficient
		
Click to expand...

I will worry about that when it needs servicing!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 11, 2020)

16.5d Taylormade HL 3wood should be able to hit that off the fairway better


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 11, 2020)

Adidas 2020 padded Frost Guard Jacket.....  Quite like the fact you cant really see the logo's

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...-Thermal-Golf-Wind-Jacket-Black.html#SID=3961


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

some Grandad Sketchers,  2nd ugliest shoes i've ever owned


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Adidas 2020 padded Frost Guard Jacket.....  Quite like the fact you cant really see the logo's

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...-Thermal-Golf-Wind-Jacket-Black.html#SID=3961

Click to expand...

Hopefully with a hood. 😜


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2020)

A Hoodless Cutter&Buck gilet.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Hoodless Cutter&Buck gilet.
		
Click to expand...

💩bag!!!!

Hoods are the rage! #hoodielife#


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Quite like the fact you cant really see the logo's
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the massive one on the neck Karl?!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			💩bag!!!!

Hoods are the rage! #hoodielife#
		
Click to expand...

I love a hoodie and own a few , I just wouldn't wear one for playing golf in. 

Just because Adidas market it as a golf hoodie, it doesn't make it right. Same goes for some of the 💩 Puma have dressed Fowler in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Apart from the massive one on the neck Karl?! 

Click to expand...

Well spotted Huds, I had zoom in like to see it.....


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2020)

Laptop stand
Case of Chilean Reds
Tickets for a drive in panto
Golf trip in Northumberland for next year


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Well spotted Huds, I had zoom in like to see it.....
		
Click to expand...

For once I've got me glasses on Stu 🤓

Bit of Duct Tape will sort 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 11, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Laptop stand
Case of Chilean Reds
Tickets for a drive in panto
Golf trip in Northumberland for next year
		
Click to expand...

Where are you playing in Northumberland?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Arrived today, Mizuno CLK Hybrids, 3, 4 & 5, with Mitsubishi Tensei CK Pro Red A-Flex shaft.


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 12, 2020)

A new Clicgear 4.0 trolley!


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Where are you playing in Northumberland?
		
Click to expand...

Goswick & Dunstanburgh Castle on the Mizuno pairs thingy.

Around £100pp for both rounds at end of July.

Great value imo, weather will be stunning at that time of year 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Goswick & Dunstanburgh Castle on the Mizuno pairs thingy.

Around £100pp for both rounds at end of July.

Great value imo, weather will be stunning at that time of year 😁
		
Click to expand...

You'll love both courses, assuming you haven't already played them


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You'll love both courses, assuming you haven't already played them 

Click to expand...

Love Goswick, one of my favourites. Especially the remoteness of it all.

Never played Dunstanburgh


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Never played Dunstanburgh
		
Click to expand...

Love the place, some spectacular views and the little par 3 near the castle, I could play that single hole all day long. Beware of the walkers though 🤣


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2020)

A 5ft tall plastic articulated skeleton from Asda. It is currently sat in the passenger seat in my car. I have no idea why I bought it, or what I am going to do with it.

Yes, it does have the seat belt on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A 5ft tall plastic articulated skeleton from Asda. It is currently sat in the passenger seat in my car. I have no idea why I bought it, or what I am going to do with it.

Yes, it does have the seat belt on.
		
Click to expand...

Car pool lane?


----------



## IainP (Oct 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A 5ft tall plastic articulated skeleton from Asda. It is currently sat in the passenger seat in my car. I have no idea why I bought it, or what I am going to do with it.

Yes, it does have the seat belt on.
		
Click to expand...

Pictures needed!


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A 5ft tall plastic articulated skeleton from Asda. It is currently sat in the passenger seat in my car. I have no idea why I bought it, or what I am going to do with it.

Yes, it does have the seat belt on.
		
Click to expand...

just make sure it doesn’t wear a hoodie or put shoes on in the car park when you get to the golf course


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2020)

I am thinking it needs a base ball hat, on backwards, of course.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am thinking it needs a base ball hat, on backwards, of course.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he's masked up......


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I hope he's masked up......

Click to expand...

Hasn't got any ears to hang it off.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bought my flights home for Christmas... got them early but they will be shifted around for sure, timetables are fluid and at the convenience of the airlines. Didn’t risk coming home for my son’s birthday, will work from the flat and face time him, not ideal but the best we can do.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Arrived today, Mizuno CLK Hybrids, 3, 4 & 5, with Mitsubishi Tensei CK Pro Red A-Flex shaft.
		
Click to expand...

oooh, that may mean my new hybrid is due in soon then!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## USER1999 (Oct 13, 2020)

No idea why it keeps getting flipped sideways, but, here it is.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A 5ft tall plastic articulated skeleton from Asda. It is currently sat in the passenger seat in my car. I have no idea why I bought it, or what I am going to do with it.

Yes, it does have the seat belt on.
		
Click to expand...

I bet it looks healthier than some forumers


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No idea why it keeps getting flipped sideways, but, here it is.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I thought you'd parked on a hill!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No idea why it keeps getting flipped sideways, but, here it is.
		
Click to expand...

Does it in my phone when I try and upload an image to Facebook, flips every time. The workaround I found is to edit the photo slightly in some way (resize the frame a bit for instance), save it then upload that version.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Does it in my phone when I try and upload an image to Facebook, flips every time. The workaround I found is to edit the photo slightly in some way (resize the frame a bit for instance), save it then upload that version.
		
Click to expand...

I tried this, as it needed flipping and reducing on my pc to get it to upload. It then flipped it back when I inserted it onto the forum.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I tried this, as it needed flipping and reducing on my pc to get it to upload. It then flipped it back when I inserted it onto the forum.
		
Click to expand...

On my phone (Samsung) there's an option to allow the phone screen to auto-rotate or not. If it's turn off then any photos I take in landscape get saved as rotated portrait, but if it's on, the screen rotates while I'm taking the photo and takes it as an actual landscape photo. So maybe it's that for you and the screen isn't auto-rotating when you took the picture.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

Garmin S10 Watch. One to put away for my son this Christmas.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I tried this, as it needed flipping and reducing on my pc to get it to upload. It then flipped it back when I inserted it onto the forum.
		
Click to expand...

😅
I'm talking about on my phone, works a treat on my S10.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 13, 2020)

I’ve just bought another cardigan, grey this time. I haven’t yet had the confidence or the weather to give the blue one a go yet


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 14, 2020)

Ecco tour hybrids. Had these before and they lasted 5 years. Top kit but hard to locate them these days. 

A new RLX polo

A buffalo mountain shirt (top top kit for outdoors stuff). I’ve wanted one for 15 years but for some reason I’ve never pushed the button. 

Oh 

And a new Russell Hobbs iron. Bad boy super steamer. 

Living the dream


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 14, 2020)

Just treated myself to a PXG proto driver. 9*
Diamana Black 6.0 stiff
Fitted at PXG in Wilmslow GC.
Great experience fitter was really good
Absolute beast of a club dropped my backspin down almost 1000 rpm from Ping G400.
So that will be For sale soon as I get it.
3 wood is next.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 14, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Apart from the massive one on the neck Karl?! 

Click to expand...

Can barely see it 😂😂


----------



## OnTour (Oct 15, 2020)

ping 22 degree hybrid g400 arrives today regular shaft being 47  swing easy


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 15, 2020)

Swing speed training to see if I can gain a bit of distance over the winter.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 15, 2020)

Callaway Epic Flash 5 wood, Tensei CK blue shaft. Going to knock the loft down a bit and replace the 3 wood... Hopefully useful off the tee on a few holes at our place 👍


----------



## benjo09 (Oct 15, 2020)

Garush34 said:



			Swing speed training to see if I can gain a bit of distance over the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Which one have you gone for? I've just started with SuperSpeed and am quite impressed with my gains after only a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jordanti9 (Oct 15, 2020)

2 x Sun mountain h2no 14 divider carry bag. For me and partner. Quality bags 👌


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 15, 2020)

benjo09 said:



			Which one have you gone for? I've just started with SuperSpeed and am quite impressed with my gains after only a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I found ones on ebay called albatross, got them on a good deal. I didn't want to spend a lot of them so thought I'd give these a try as an entry level. 

I need to get a base line first though with swing speed as I don't know where I'm at currently, before I start the program. 

But looking forward to seeing if any gains can be had. 

Are you using anything to measure improvements or just seeing extra on the course.


----------



## azazel (Oct 15, 2020)

Mizuno mp20 hmb, 4-PW. DG120 x100 shafts.
Great fitting at Gleneagles this morning. Picked up about 5 yards on the 7 iron but more importantly the dispersion is much, much tighter and the launch angle lower.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 17, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just treated myself to a PXG proto driver. 9*
Diamana Black 6.0 stiff
Fitted at PXG in Wilmslow GC.
Great experience fitter was really good
Absolute beast of a club dropped my backspin down almost 1000 rpm from Ping G400.
So that will be For sale soon as I get it.
3 wood is next.
		
Click to expand...

Just joined you in the PXG driver camp.


----------



## Britishshooting (Oct 17, 2020)

Experimenting with shafts currently, keeping my current shaft in play until qualifiers end but over winter will experiment in spare time.

Got to pick up from the fitter today a HZRDUS Green 6.5 70g shaft for my driver. It’s uncut so tipping 1 inch to stiffen it up a touch more and knock spin down even further. I want to increase my Playing length to 46.5 inch which is 3/4 inch more than I usually play however I’ve got winter to get dialled in and also pick up a touch more speed with training.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Just joined you in the PXG driver camp.
		
Click to expand...

The drop in price made me think about it.
The price is not that much more than most now.
Wasn’t sure when I went for the fitting but after hitting the proto was convinced .
The sound and flight was awesome , never had that with driver before.
But a -4 aoa was taken care of with a stiffer Diamana flower band shaft.
Itching to get it now , but it’s not in the post yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2020)

Sunderland Valberg waterproof jacket. Bought from a nearby pro shop, largely using a voucher won in an open a few weeks ago. Lovely jacket, soft, light, no restrictive feeling at all. Very happy with it. 

Inspired to try Sunderland following some rave reviews by others on here recently.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 18, 2020)

iPhone 11, not an apple fan boy, the 6s is starting to show its age, I cannot get 3 hrs out of it so nearly got stuck. So having done some research and the iPhone 12 coming out I bit the bullet. John Lewis give you 2 yrs warranty, so will see how I get on. I usually buy my hand sets and then go sim only. Currently on a BT sim and it’s an absolute bargain given my situation.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Steviefella (Oct 18, 2020)

Galvin green thermals, could have done with them this afternoon tho.  Leccky buggy turned up too, cheap and cheerful Ben sawers jobby which works a treat, albeit not the greatest for folding or squeezing into the car.


----------



## Britishshooting (Oct 18, 2020)

Shaft for driver collected today as a tinker shaft over winter. 6.5 HZRDUS Green Tipped 1 inch.

New grip on tommorow to match my current shaft but will be trialing it at 47 inch initially and going from there. Likely to drop to 46 inch (taking anymore from the butt) but want to see what numbers I get with this first.


----------



## DuckHookDave (Oct 20, 2020)

Picked up a Titleist U500 3 iron for a bargain price of £100 from marketplace! The owner had only used it a handful of times and couldn't get on with it, so doesn't even look like its been hit! Lets hope I can get on with it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2020)

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...-Zip-Golf-Sweater-Asphalt-Black.html#SID=3385


----------



## Yant (Oct 20, 2020)

Just bought a Visio putting laser and stand.

Need to add a bit better structure to my putting practice and this looks like a good piece of kit.


----------



## IainP (Oct 20, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			Shaft for driver collected today as a tinker shaft over winter. 6.5 HZRDUS Green Tipped 1 inch.

New grip on tommorow to match my current shaft but will be trialing it at 47 inch initially and going from there. Likely to drop to 46 inch (taking anymore from the butt) but want to see what numbers I get with this first.








Click to expand...

Bryson has had zero impact on amateur golf - discuss..
😉😁


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2020)

some bib shorts and longs from Aldi, they are not bad TBH, a fraction of the price of any of the other cycling gear i've seen on the web. wore the 3/4 longs tonight and was impressed how conf they were. £10 for each


----------



## Britishshooting (Oct 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Bryson has had zero impact on amateur golf - discuss..
😉😁
		
Click to expand...

I feel personally attacked 😂

I have zero defence, Especially when I own an armlock putter. Jesus am I fanboy? I’ll be wearing the dreadful hat next!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2020)

Yant said:



			Just bought a Visio putting laser and stand.

Need to add a bit better structure to my putting practice and this looks like a good piece of kit.
		
Click to expand...

Got the Visio mats and gates. Made a big difference to my stroke


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			I feel personally attacked 😂

I have zero defence, Especially when I own an armlock putter. Jesus am I fanboy? I’ll be wearing the dreadful hat next!
		
Click to expand...


which protein powder do you prefer


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 20, 2020)

A Panasonic 18v SDS Hammer Drill, i can't wait for delivery tomorrow😍


----------



## IainP (Oct 24, 2020)

Well not today, but they had a first outing today. I was thinking about some spiked shoes for the soggy seasons but I'm someone who needs try shoes on generally. AG didn't have any shoes in my size, so headed over to Decathlon on the off chance they might do but there was a queue, so popped into SD next door and ended up trying some Slazenger V300 😲.
Obviously not a fashionable brand, but they seemed to fit well which is most important to me and only 40 notes. 👍


----------



## niceboy (Oct 24, 2020)

Any recommendations for winter golf trousers ??


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Panasonic 18v SDS Hammer Drill, i can't wait for delivery tomorrow😍
		
Click to expand...

Nice. What size hole you planning on drilling 1st


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2020)

niceboy said:



			Any recommendations for winter golf trousers ??
		
Click to expand...

Posted this link in the “Bargains Thread“ last week:
https://www.chums.co.uk/menswear/trousers

I ordered 2 Pair, 1 fleece lined water resistant pair and 1 pair of fleece lined Chino’s, costing £25.00 each.
Arrived yesterday, really pleased with the quality and fit, 32W - 29Leg, will be wearing the Chino’s tomorrow as forecast is cold.


----------



## IanM (Oct 24, 2020)

A car.  Its rather nice....would be nicer if I was allowed out in it.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Posted this link in the “Bargains Thread“ last week:
https://www.chums.co.uk/menswear/trousers

I ordered 2 Pair, 1 fleece lined water resistant pair and 1 pair of fleece lined Chino’s, costing £25.00 each.
Arrived yesterday, really pleased with the quality and fit, 32W - 29Leg, will be wearing the Chino’s tomorrow as forecast is cold.
		
Click to expand...

What’s the fit like with the water resistant pair? I did look at them but didn’t take the plunge as I prefer a straight leg.


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2020)

niceboy said:



			Any recommendations for winter golf trousers ??
		
Click to expand...

Stromberg wintra trousers are good


----------



## niceboy (Oct 24, 2020)

Dando said:



			Stromberg wintra trousers are good
		
Click to expand...

I have been looking at these online , so could be a good option ,bought two,pairs of Glenmuir lined trousers , a while back, online , big mistake total rubbish , hence the need for recommendations?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2020)

timd77 said:



			What’s the fit like with the water resistant pair? I did look at them but didn’t take the plunge as I prefer a straight leg.
		
Click to expand...

Really happy with the fit, obviously feel a bit heavier due to the lining, but don’t see it being an issue.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aldila NVH ultra lite green 55g shaft with G400 tip.
I liked the nvh in my ping g15 and 20, currently the altas cb regular isn’t really transferring everything to the ball, I get a sort of a back kick at the grip when I really chase after it. The club speed increases but the ball speed doesn’t increase significantly, as the smash factor goes down. If I don’t chase it the shaft is okay, probably suitable for winter golf, but this is about getting ready for the summer.


----------



## OnTour (Oct 25, 2020)

Align +4 size grips love the feel and the reminder to start the grip with the fingers  money well spent like most I spend.


----------



## Curls (Oct 25, 2020)

niceboy said:



			I have been looking at these online , so could be a good option ,bought two,pairs of Glenmuir lined trousers , a while back, online , big mistake total rubbish , hence the need for recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

I’m with @Dando theyre not lined but they keep the wind and rain out really well. Paired with a thermal layer underneath I only feel the need to put on waterproof trousers if it’s hammering it down. Short shower or constant light rain and they’ll do the job. 

At the club I used one of those stupid taps that splash the water all down your front and was worried I’d look like I’d wet myself. The water just ran off. Great quality. I was so impressed I wet myself.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Nice. What size hole you planning on drilling 1st
		
Click to expand...

7mm. It was like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			7mm. It was like a hot knife through butter.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo. Lovely.

Have you got one of these...







Can get them in gold too, but they're a bit showy for my liking


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 25, 2020)

timd77 said:



			What’s the fit like with the water resistant pair? I did look at them but didn’t take the plunge as I prefer a straight leg.
		
Click to expand...

Wore them today, got to say I thought they were excellent, quite blustery on the course and only 11 degrees, genuinely feel these are a bargain for £25.00, paid a lot more for both Nike and Under Armour in the past and these are better imo.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 25, 2020)

Is that American size 32 inch waist, mate 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Is that American size 32 inch waist, mate 🤣
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams 3 1/2 stone lighter now mate and a garmin fitness age of 20! 
Miss the swimming though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Ooooo. Lovely.

Have you got one of these...







Can get them in gold too, but they're a bit showy for my liking
		
Click to expand...

I've got 2 😉


----------



## Jensen (Oct 25, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			In your dreams 3 1/2 stone lighter now mate and a garmin fitness age of 20! 
Miss the swimming though.

Click to expand...

Well done, that’s fantastic.
All pools in South Tyneside are open and have been for sometime 👍


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 25, 2020)

niceboy said:



			I have been looking at these online , so could be a good option ,bought two,pairs of Glenmuir lined trousers , a while back, online , big mistake total rubbish , hence the need for recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been looking at the Sunderland Vail, they look decent but I’m looking for a lined, water resistant pair that are slim fit


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Well done, that’s fantastic.
All pools in South Tyneside are open and have been for sometime 👍
		
Click to expand...

Sunderland still closed for repairs, Raich Carter is rubbish!!


----------



## Jensen (Oct 25, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sunderland still closed for repairs, Raich Carter is rubbish!!
		
Click to expand...

I go to Hebburn Central, pretty decent 👍


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I've got 2 😉
		
Click to expand...

Boss playa


----------



## 126849660 (Oct 26, 2020)

picked up a belt today, since ive lost 25lbs my trousers getting a little loose. Might even get into a 34 inch waist for first time in about 15 years 😂


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2020)

A second membership to play at Leven Links. Looking forward to playing some links golf as a change from the clay based parkland mud fest we get thru the winter in this part of the world.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2020)

ger147 said:



			A second membership to play at Leven Links. Looking forward to playing some links golf as a change from the clay based parkland mud fest we get thru the winter in this part of the world.
		
Click to expand...

From memory, I think you'll be playing off mats though. But certainly an improvement on 'parkland mud fest' - unless you are short of the green on the 18th!


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			From memory, I think you'll be playing off mats though. But certainly an improvement on 'parkland mud fest' - unless you are short of the green on the 18th! 

Click to expand...

Yes they have mats on the fairway so just the odd shot off the mats for me 🤣🤣

And will be staying there as a 2nd club (not just joining for winter) so will get the benefit next spring/summer when the better weather arrives.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Yes they have mats on the fairway so just the odd shot off the mats for me 🤣🤣

And will be staying there as a 2nd club (not just joining for winter) so will get the benefit next spring/summer when the better weather arrives.
		
Click to expand...

That's quite a popular choice for 2nd club. I nearly did the same, but joined the newly opened Craigielaw as it was much closer to where I was staying/working (Edinburgh). I got to play Levin via a work colleague who I'd worked with a couple of times before had joined Levin.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			That's quite a popular choice for 2nd club. I nearly did the same, but joined the newly opened Craigielaw as it was much closer to where I was staying/working (Edinburgh). I got to play Levin via a work colleague who I'd worked with a couple of times before had joined Levin.
		
Click to expand...

Craigielaw is now over £1,000 for membership as I'm not far enough away to qualify for country membership, so a bit too expensive for me for a 2nd membership.  Great course tho', played it earlier this year with a friend who is a member there.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2020)

A 30 quid VGA HDMI adapter since this one was on the blink and my monitor not working. Obviously since I confirmed the order the old one has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Craigielaw is now over £1,000 for membership as I'm not far enough away to qualify for country membership, so a bit too expensive for me for a 2nd membership.  Great course tho', played it earlier this year with a friend who is a member there.
		
Click to expand...

That's still a bargain compared to prices 'darn sarf'! But, as home was Surrey, I _did_ get Country membership!


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 26, 2020)

A Druids trolley and waterproof cart bag as a Christmas present for myself


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Yes they have mats on the fairway so just the odd shot off the mats for me 🤣🤣

And will be staying there as a 2nd club (not just joining for winter) so will get the benefit next spring/summer when the better weather arrives.
		
Click to expand...

when we had that forum meet there some years ago, they had mats in place everywhere, even in the rough, might have changed, but i think the reason for that was the amount of extra players taking up winter membership the place was getting trashed


----------



## ger147 (Oct 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			when we had that forum meet there some years ago, they had mats in place everywhere, even in the rough, might have changed, but i think the reason for that was the amount of extra players taking up winter membership the place was getting trashed
		
Click to expand...

Fairways only now and as I said above, will be a 2nd course for me in the summer as well, not just the winter. 👍🏻

Looking forward to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Fairways only now and as I said above, will be a 2nd course for me in the summer as well, not just the winter. 👍🏻

Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

its a nice, i prefer it to Lundin TBH


----------



## OnTour (Oct 27, 2020)

Stroke lab centre shafted - v line 34" change of view required and some faith in a putter again. maybe hole a putt before 2021 ends from 2ft.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 27, 2020)

A busy few days treating myself before heading on holiday. 

Golf wise o got myself a new pair of adipure shoes, a couple of under armour tops, a speed zone driver and to finish off, 3-pw HMB 20 irons!

Also got a new mini projector and speaker As well as nowtv dongle to play the masters on whilst we’re away!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			A busy few days treating myself before heading on holiday. 

Golf wise o got myself a new pair of adipure shoes, a couple of under armour tops, a speed zone driver and to finish off, 3-pw HMB 20 irons!

Also got a new mini projector and speaker As well as nowtv dongle to play the masters on whilst we’re away!
		
Click to expand...

Lottery win?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Lottery win?
		
Click to expand...

New job, coupled with having taken no holiday for whole of 2020. So got a nice final pay, plus first month's pay and starting bonus.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			New job, coupled with having taken no holiday for whole of 2020. So got a nice final pay, plus first month's pay and starting bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it all goes well for you, still local?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 27, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Hope it all goes well for you, still local?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Middle of town. Exactly same role. Just different company and position. 

Plus able to work from home which is a bonus atm.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 27, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			A Druids trolley and waterproof cart bag as a Christmas present for myself
		
Click to expand...

The Druid water proof bag arrived today (the grey, white and red camo version) and I’m really chuffed with the quality.

The price compared with the waterproof bags from other brands is mad. The quality is not inferior at all having seen the others in American Golf.


----------



## AdamC28 (Oct 27, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			The Druid water proof bag arrived today (the grey, white and red camo version) and I’m really chuffed with the quality.

The price compared with the waterproof bags from other brands is mad. The quality is not inferior at all having seen the others in American Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Really tempted by their push trolley, looks a bargain at £119 compared to others out there.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 27, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			The Druid water proof bag arrived today (the grey, white and red camo version) and I’m really chuffed with the quality.

The price compared with the waterproof bags from other brands is mad. The quality is not inferior at all having seen the others in American Golf.
		
Click to expand...

They seem to do really good clothing bundles. Has anybody got any of their gear? How does it fit?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			New job, coupled with having taken no holiday for whole of 2020. So got a nice final pay, plus first month's pay and starting bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it all goes well. Sounds good.


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 27, 2020)

Stuburt extreme waterproof trousers in anticipation of more rain on Thursday🌧️


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 27, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Really tempted by their push trolley, looks a bargain at £119 compared to others out there.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve ordered the trolley (grey wheels) also. I’ll let you know how it is when it lands. Their trolley stock was back in today so it should arrive within the week. They’re going to be tucked away until Christmas tho, booo


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Really tempted by their push trolley, looks a bargain at £119 compared to others out there.
		
Click to expand...

I've recently ordered one.
I think you'll find they are £99. The extra £20 is for the brolley holder and the drinks bottle holder.


----------



## DanFST (Oct 27, 2020)

Sim driver!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 28, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			They seem to do really good clothing bundles. Has anybody got any of their gear? How does it fit?
		
Click to expand...

Their gear is very good quality, and the packages they do are brilliant. I'm a XL normally and XL fits fine for me.
Alot of friends at the club have brought from them and love the quality as well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2020)

A Pittsburgh Steelers Wooly hat.

Now I know what it feels like to be like Tarquin from Tunbridge Wells, the massive Man united Fan merch'd up and never been OT 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2020)

Laser rangefinder from Decathlon.


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2020)

Now TV pass, ready for the Masters.
I can rejoin the conversation moaning about the Sky commentators and pundits 😁😂😉


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2020)

IainP said:



			Now TV pass, ready for the Masters.
I can rejoin the conversation moaning about the Sky commentators and pundits 😁😂😉
		
Click to expand...

Which pass did you get and how much was it..?Going to be a more expensive Masters than before...


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Which pass did you get and how much was it..?Going to be a more expensive Masters than before...
		
Click to expand...

They have a 20 per month offer on currently, lasts for 3 months. It says "cancel anytime", I'll likely be finding out if that's true 🙂


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Which pass did you get and how much was it..?Going to be a more expensive Masters than before...
		
Click to expand...

I've got sky already but have bought a nowtv stick so we can watch it in the villa in Portugal. 

For a £10 donation to h4h I'd be willing to share the login details to 2 people who would have access then to sky sports for the next 25 days.....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I've got sky already but have bought a nowtv stick so we can watch it in the villa in Portugal.

For a £10 donation to h4h I'd be willing to share the login details to 2 people who would have access then to sky sports for the next 25 days.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm in
Dude


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm in
Dude

Click to expand...

I'll mesage you my details. 

Once you've logged in. You can sort the H4H 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I've got sky already but have bought a nowtv stick so we can watch it in the villa in Portugal. 

For a £10 donation to h4h I'd be willing to share the login details to 2 people who would have access then to sky sports for the next 25 days.....
		
Click to expand...

Why didn’t you download the skygo app and use that?
That’s what I do when I’m at the caravan


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Pittsburgh Steelers Wooly hat.

Now I know what it feels like to be like Tarquin from Tunbridge Wells, the massive Man united Fan merch'd up and never been OT 😉
		
Click to expand...


did it not come in a half and half with the Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Why didn’t you download the skygo app and use that?
That’s what I do when I’m at the caravan
		
Click to expand...

What do you watch it on? 
Ps4? Or laptop wired? 

I can watch it on my ipad. But we want it on TV.


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I've got sky already but have bought a nowtv stick so we can watch it in the villa in Portugal. 

For a £10 donation to h4h I'd be willing to share the login details to 2 people who would have access then to sky sports for the next 25 days.....
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I've sent a DM. Cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Hi, I've sent a DM. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting to see how the h4h donation is best made and I'll get back to you 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			What do you watch it on?
Ps4? Or laptop wired?

I can watch it on my ipad. But we want it on TV.
		
Click to expand...

HDMI from my laptop to the tv


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sorry to butt in Dave, but if you're sharing NowTV login you can only watch on 2 devices at the same time.
I was previously going to offer to share but with this limit it wouldn't work for me.
View attachment 33169

Click to expand...

I've got an offer for 7 days of boost. So can have 3 fella as I'll only be using it for the week. 👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			HDMI from my laptop to the tv
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I considered that, but don't fancy taking laptop to Portugal.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 28, 2020)

Don’t think sky go app works abroad but could be wrong


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 28, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			Don’t think sky go app works abroad but could be wrong
		
Click to expand...

It has done for while now. 

Now TV also works as long as used in UK within last 30 days👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Really tempted by their push trolley, looks a bargain at £119 compared to others out there.
		
Click to expand...

If it's still running as good as new in 8 years time like others out there then it will be


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2020)

County Golf doing another 25% off their already-reduced warehouse stock so it's dirt cheap. Just ordered a water resistant hooded jacket in 'salmon' and an Under Armour polo shirt for a total of £38, including delivery. Can't argue with that.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 30, 2020)

IainP said:



			They have a 20 per month offer on currently, lasts for 3 months. It says "cancel anytime", I'll likely be finding out if that's true 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see this Iain, I’m showing £25.....


----------



## IainP (Oct 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Where did you see this Iain, I’m showing £25.....
		
Click to expand...

Just checked the email, it expired at midnight last night 😕


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2020)

A bottle of bourbon and i don’t think it’ll last the night


----------



## fundy (Oct 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first ever pair of golf shoes with the BOA fitting...
What the heck have I been doing with laces all these years? 😅

Brilliant, can only see me buying these in future.
		
Click to expand...


wait until one breaks, youll be wishing you had normal laces PDQ


----------



## Midnight (Oct 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first ever pair of golf shoes with the BOA fitting...
What the heck have I been doing with laces all these years? 😅

Brilliant, can only see me buying these in future.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones did you get?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first ever pair of golf shoes with the BOA fitting...
What the heck have I been doing with laces all these years? 😅

Brilliant, can only see me buying these in future.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why nobody makes velcro golf shoes really.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They do but they're a rip off.


(stolen from this forum 😅)
		
Click to expand...

Credit where it's due, that's a Tim Vine joke originally.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Not by choice, was trying to get DryJoy Tours but couldn't get any to fit, ended up with FJ UltraFit which are a cheaper (£100) version.

Have to say, for a winter shoe they're very comfortable, aswell as being waterproof and easy to clean.  Not as classy looking as the DryJoys but still pretty happy with them.
		
Click to expand...

Footjoy and Waterproof in the same sentence 😂😂😂 good luck with that fella


----------



## TigerBear (Oct 30, 2020)

Just purchased FootJoy Tour S shoes for winter, great price as they are 2018 range. Lovely looking and very comfortable but they will be going back as i've bought one size too big. A shame as the retailer doesn't have the smaller size in stock.


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2020)

TigerBear said:



			Just purchased FootJoy Tour S shoes for winter, great price as they are 2018 range. Lovely looking and very comfortable but they will be going back as i've bought one size too big. A shame as the retailer doesn't have the smaller size in stock.
		
Click to expand...

Two pairs of socks is always a good option.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 31, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Footjoy and Waterproof in the same sentence 😂😂😂 good luck with that fella
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've had terrible luck with Footjoy. Bought 3 pair over a period of 2-3 years (2016-18?). DNA's (top separated from the sole right at 1 year....I didn't think they were comfortable anyway), Hyperflex?....cracked and leaked along the lines where the shoe flexed....almost a year with those, also a pair of cheap £40 shoes I bought from the pro shop one day that I forgot my shoes.....those were the most comfortable and lasted the longest. 

Bought a nice pair of Ecco Biome a couple of years ago and just used them during the nicer half of the year......they made it almost 2 summers before they died. Not paying that kind of money again. 

I still have a pair of Adidas 360 from a couple of years ago that have been bomb proof in the wet....not very comfortable however. 

Bought a pair of £89 spikeless Sketchers a couple of months ago.....waterproof, comfortable, not slipping in the mud so far.....I'm sold on these so far. 

I've seen a couple pair of spikeless shoes on YouTube from Adidas I wouldn't mind trying.....can't remember what they were called.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first ever pair of golf shoes with the BOA fitting... 
What the heck have I been doing with laces all these years? 😅

Brilliant, can only see me buying these in future.
		
Click to expand...

.................... then its velcro, and then it's the nursing home!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What's it like there? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, cant bend down far enough to reach 😖😖 but the home is ok


----------



## Jensen (Oct 31, 2020)

Stuburt Evolve Extreme waterproof trousers


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2020)

With golf cancelled the missus dragged me out shopping and I ended up spending more than she did. Suede boots, Skechers trainers and a Nike bag for football.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Oct 31, 2020)

A box of Callaway Supersoft. I was tempted by the red or green to see if they really are super easy to spot around the course. However, I backed out and went with white!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 31, 2020)

A router table, a nice set of 1/2" bits, a pocket hole jig and a self centering dowel jig.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 31, 2020)

PXG 3 and 5 wood gen 2.
Go with my driver when it arrives.
But will only get two games in before the lockdown.
Fingers crossed they don’t shut golf down.

My new Ribble bike turned up so plenty exercise next couple of weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 1, 2020)

Took collection of Srixon zx5/7 combo set of irons yesterday. Due to play tomorrow but forcast is dreadfull with heavy rain although wind is due to drop to 20mph, so its looking like it could be a while before I get to him them in anger.

Would have hit them yesterday but it was blowing about 50mph which is breezy even by Silloth standards


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 1, 2020)

Jones Original Stripeshow golf bag from Trendy Golf.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			A router table, a nice set of 1/2" bits, a pocket hole jig and a self centering dowel jig.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very manly Greig 😁


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 1, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			Jones Original Stripeshow golf bag from Trendy Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Really like the look of the Jones bags. Will be tempted next time I need a new bag.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 1, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Sounds very manly Greig 😁
		
Click to expand...

Used the router table for the first time today, good god why have I not got one before this? Makes the whole thing so much easier. 

The wife will have her new coffee table in no time


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2020)

FootJoy Wintersof gloves, first impressions are that they are a little thick but a friend assures me they are great


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 2, 2020)

A polo from county golf, their daily bombardment got to me. 40% off 😂🙄


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2020)

Just ordered the Puttout mat - should keep me busy during lockdown !


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 2, 2020)

Bushnell Tour v5 Range Finder, needed to use up some pro shop vouchers so only costing me £25.


----------



## Redtraveller (Nov 2, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			FootJoy Wintersof gloves, first impressions are that they are a little thick but a friend assures me they are great
		
Click to expand...

Bought a pair myself and have only tried them on once but I did think the same


----------



## ComeBackNo.4 (Nov 2, 2020)

New Mizuno carry bag, I'm a sucker for anything from the Japanese wizards! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2020)

ComeBackNo.4 said:



			New Mizuno carry bag, I'm a sucker for anything from the Japanese wizards! 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I don't suppose you work for Mizuno, do you?


----------



## ComeBackNo.4 (Nov 2, 2020)

I wish that I did, I run in Mizuno shoes too!  🙄


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 2, 2020)

Vokey SM8 58d wedge in the 25% sale at Ferndown Forest Pro Shop.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 2, 2020)

Waterproof trousers .. they will double up for the walk to work and when I get on the course.


----------



## chimpo1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first ever pair of golf shoes with the BOA fitting...
What the heck have I been doing with laces all these years? 😅

Brilliant, can only see me buying these in future.
		
Click to expand...

BOA for life now. I can't go back.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 3, 2020)

Still contemplating a carry bag....and whether to go as light as I can (Ping craz e lite, about a pound lighter than other bags). Just ordered 2 new pair of Hoka running shoes, one for trail. Hoka's are pretty comfortable and have had several pair.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2020)

Mizuno shovels arrived, will give them a run out at Royal Dornoch tomorrow, would have liked to have had a hit first, but been too busy, might try and stop off at Tain and hit a few if i get time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2020)

Managed to flog a load of old clubs including Ping G driver, odyssey V-line CH fang putter, odyssey white hot #9, odyssey tank #1 and some glide (original version) 52 and 58 for £250 quid as the club had a second hand golf company in. I wanted a tad more but they weren't budging and so getting rid and getting money on my shop account was the object of the exercise. Having got rid of a load of putters I have a hankering for a milled blade style so need to have a chat with the pro once we re-open. Think he's got some Scotty's due in but would prefer a Ping milled in my heart


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2020)

A ticket to a livestream Metallica “concert”


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2020)

A new GPS golf watch ordered in plenty of time for Santa


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Mizuno shovels arrived, will give them a run out at Royal Dornoch tomorrow, would have liked to have had a hit first, but been too busy, might try and stop off at Tain and hit a few if i get time
		
Click to expand...

Remind us of the specs and did you get an opportunity to do some digging with said shovels?


----------



## YorkshireStu (Nov 8, 2020)

Just a small one, a Masters Opti club cleaning brush to clip onto my golf bag.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Remind us of the specs and did you get an opportunity to do some digging with said shovels?
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno JPX2021 hot metal pro with project X LZ115 shafts, SL<SL.

they are at least 2 clubs longer than my MP4, the lofts are stronger of course but only a club really. They go high and straight, though keep hitting the 4 like a bullet.

our two par 5 's on the back 9 i usually hit, 3 wood off the tee to lay up short on the fairway bunkers, then 5 or 6 iron to lay up short of the next lot. last two days i've hit 4 iron, 7 iron, with no wind, the 7 yesterday almost made the bunker, and was one of the best hits with that club close to 170 yards. also duffed my tee shot a bit on the 17th, had 145 to the flag and wanted to be short of the flag , flew it over and was off the back with a 9. they are pretty chunky looking esp the 4 and 5 irons. i do need a range session with them to get and idea of distances.

will do a proper review once i've tried chipping with them, which i've not tried yet and a range session.

first impressions is WOW


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			The drop in price made me think about it.
The price is not that much more than most now.
Wasn’t sure when I went for the fitting but after hitting the proto was convinced .
The sound and flight was awesome , never had that with driver before.
But a -4 aoa was taken care of with a stiffer Diamana flower band shaft.
Itching to get it now , but it’s not in the post yet.
		
Click to expand...

Did you go for the Proto?


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 8, 2020)

Pxg 2 iron. No more expensive than any of the other brands when you have a like for like shaft


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunderland Vancouver waterproof jacket


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 8, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			Did you go for the Proto?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 9* proto with weight in heel port.
Stiff Diamana black.
Got it the day before lockdown.
So only hit it couple of times but was really good.
Picked a gen 2 three and five wood up off eBay so sorted now.
Keeping my eye out for a wedge .


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes 9* proto with weight in heel port.
Stiff Diamana black.
Got it the day before lockdown.
So only hit it couple of times but was really good.
Picked a gen 2 three and five wood up off eBay so sorted now.
Keeping my eye out for a wedge .
		
Click to expand...

I love mine. I’ve just gone for a 2 iron too. Bag is slowly going PXG. The irons are great, the winner for me is the putter. Have your tried one?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 8, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			I love mine. I’ve just gone for a 2 iron too. Bag is slowly going PXG. The irons are great, the winner for me is the putter. Have your tried one?
		
Click to expand...

No but I might.
What you got.
I have a ping vault 2.0 answer.
Like the look of the Brandon but is there a big difference.?


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			No but I might.
What you got.
I have a ping vault 2.0 answer.
Like the look of the Brandon but is there a big difference.?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got the Closer 2, everyone who’s tried it comments on how well balanced it is over all. For the money they are now they are worth a look.


----------



## Bassfisher (Nov 9, 2020)

Ping G15 clubs, There’s so many rave reviews for them that I couldn’t resist to buy them and compare the difference with my titleists, can’t wait to try them in December


----------



## Boomy (Nov 9, 2020)

A pair of Footjoy Hydrolite 2.0 in Brown 👞 For winter/spring golf 👌🏻


----------



## YorkshireStu (Nov 9, 2020)

A dozen Srixon AD333s in yellow. I only have two sleeves of Bridgestone e6s left, so making the jump to AD333 after having been impressed by them earlier this year. I don't feel much, if any, difference between the two so the cheaper ball is the winner.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2020)

BristolMike said:



			I’ve got the Closer 2, everyone who’s tried it comments on how well balanced it is over all. For the money they are now they are worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Bit late now as the greens will be rough when lockdown ends.
Might have a closer look in spring with all the cash I am not spending atm.


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 9, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Bit late now as the greens will be rough when lockdown ends.
Might have a closer look in spring with all the cash I am not spending atm.
		
Click to expand...

I would hope the prices would stay low until then. I’m surprised how reasonable they are now in comparison, same with a lot of the other stuff when you take into account shafts etc.


----------



## Myblueheaven (Nov 9, 2020)

Cleveland Huntington Beach soft,  number 11 putter.
Brand new £80 posted


----------



## Boomy (Nov 9, 2020)

Not strictly today, I ordered it just over a week ago but it arrived today 🤩 Sunfish red leather croc effect yardage book/scorecard holder! Quality bit of kit and arrived quickly from the US 👌🏻


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 10, 2020)

Regatta gilet/ body warmer .. dual usage for walking to work and on the course. Been a fan of the down filled gilet for a while now. Keeps the layers down and the swing free.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 10, 2020)

Hzardus project shaft. Same as the one in mine but longer and 10g heavier. Just have to know if it will work the same as mine but will give up extra distance. Probably will mean I'll spray it around the course a bit more. Oh well I'll not get to find out for a few weeks so I can dream eh?


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 10, 2020)

A pop up practice net so I can hit some balls in the garden. This will likely be followed by some kind of launch monitor. Even though I am using all my will power not to buy one. But will probably give in if a cheap enough Mevo apears on ebay. 

Areplacement Stroke Lab grip as I'm going to extend my putter by an inch. 

And a JumboMax "slim" ultralight grip to go on my shorter, lighter driver experiment.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 10, 2020)

Puttout mat and trainer came today, nice bit of kit. Anyone else feel the target area (effectively the hole), looks more generous than what you’d find on a course? I swear the holes seem 2/3 the size on the course. 

It seems like I can’t miss these 6ft putts when we all know the reality!


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 10, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			A pop up practice net so I can hit some balls in the garden. This will likely be followed by some kind of launch monitor. Even though I am using all my will power not to buy one. But will probably give in if a cheap enough Mevo apears on ebay.

Areplacement Stroke Lab grip as I'm going to extend my putter by an inch.

And a JumboMax "slim" ultralight grip to go on my shorter, lighter driver experiment.
		
Click to expand...

Got a pop-up net from group on last week for £28...even though a couple of my daisy cutters have ripped the netting on the bottom, it’s been a fine purchase. Great for working on your strike. 

I got an app on my iPhone for the launch monitor, which has just optimistically declared a 290yd carry for a half swing 6 iron. Either these new clubs are great or the judgement is a tad off...I’m going with the former 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 10, 2020)

eddie_1878 said:



			Got a pop-up net from group on last week for £28...even though a couple of my daisy cutters have ripped the netting on the bottom, it’s been a fine purchase. Great for working on your strike.

I got an app on my iPhone for the launch monitor, which has just optimistically declared a 290yd carry for a half swing 6 iron. Either these new clubs are great or the judgement is a tad off...I’m going with the former 😉
		
Click to expand...

Have you been in the gym like Bryson 😂


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 10, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Have you been in the gym like Bryson 😂
		
Click to expand...

No, but I did have an extra shot in my coffee this morning. Maybe that’s the answer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

eddie_1878 said:



			Puttout mat and trainer came today, nice bit of kit. Anyone else feel the target area (effectively the hole), looks more generous than what you’d find on a course? I swear the holes seem 2/3 the size on the course.

It seems like I can’t miss these 6ft putts when we all know the reality!
		
Click to expand...

I put the perfect putt out over the hole on the mat and it was the same size and I thought with that on the mat it made it look smaller. Of course we all know an even(ish) 6 footer on a flat surface is easy compared to the same on a bumpy winter green but it'll help produce a better stroke and speed control


----------



## eddie_1878 (Nov 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I put the perfect putt out over the hole on the mat and it was the same size and I thought with that on the mat it made it look smaller. Of course we all know an even(ish) 6 footer on a flat surface is easy compared to the same on a bumpy winter green but it'll help produce a better stroke and speed control
		
Click to expand...

100%, I’m really happy with it. I done the same with the mat, it just seems as though I’m putting into a basketball net! Obviously the arl mind playing tricks. 

Any ideas on what to use underneath to replicate slopes?


----------



## niceboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Two pairs of Merino wool walking socks , ordered from M&M on Thursday, with next day delivery, still waiting


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 11, 2020)

Not technically bought today, but it finally arrived today


----------



## DanFST (Nov 11, 2020)

Odyssey Masters headcover.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 11, 2020)

A pair of Oakley Targetline Prism sunglasses for £63.  Just in time as they've gone up to full price.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 11, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Odyssey Masters headcover.






Click to expand...

I did like the putter covers where are they available?


----------



## DanFST (Nov 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I did like the putter covers where are they available?
		
Click to expand...

I picked it up fromGolfOnline.co.uk.

Also just nabbed a pair of these. Thought I would have to wait until they drop at 4pm, but one site must have accidently put them up at midnight.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			2 new pillows... Seem nice watching TV in me scratcher... So far so good
		
Click to expand...

Scratcher. 😂

About time this forum was treated to some jackspeak 

I’m off to my .......chariot


----------



## barry23 (Nov 12, 2020)

Garsen G Pro Max putter grip and a pair of Sunderland Quebec waterproof trousers


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I picked it up fromGolfOnline.co.uk.

Also just nabbed a pair of these. Thought I would have to wait until they drop at 4pm, but one site must have accidently put them up at midnight.





Click to expand...

That heel cleat is MASSIVE! 

The parts of the course I visit I'd end up with a huge knot of grass, leaves and cabbage trapped under there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 12, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I picked it up fromGolfOnline.co.uk.

Also just nabbed a pair of these. Thought I would have to wait until they drop at 4pm, but one site must have accidently put them up at midnight.





Click to expand...

They’d go perfect with Utds away kit.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 13, 2020)

Not bought today, but finally arrived today. 
A brand new set of Ping G400s 4 to U. Hopefully the practice net will arrive in the next few days so I can hit them in the garden. Otherwise I might have to go find an empty field and hit some old balls.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2020)

A Panasonic cordless Circular saw and a 5ah battery, eagerly awaiting delivery.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Still getting a load of emails with Masters special deals. With lockdown and a long Saturday indoors the temptation is proving hard to resist. If I can't get out for a walk (not going out in the pouring rain we've had today) then I fear I might succumb. County Golf damn you


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			A Panasonic cordless Circular saw and a 5ah battery, eagerly awaiting delivery.
		
Click to expand...

I was expecting this to be delivered on Monday but came home to a nice parcel from FFX today😁


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I was expecting this to be delivered on Monday but came home to a nice parcel from FFX today😁
		
Click to expand...

FFX started about 500 yards from where I had my business and the original owner talked about buying us out. He apparently went to the same school as me in Croydon, he did ok I think before selling out


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			FFX started about 500 yards from where I had my business and the original owner talked about buying us out. He apparently went to the same school as me in Croydon, he did ok I think before selling out
		
Click to expand...

Folkstone Fixings?  They’re really good, often next day delivery but never expected it to come today.

I swear by the Pansonic gear and they’re always best price on the Panasonic stuff.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Folkstone Fixings?  They’re really good, often next day delivery but never expected it to come today.

I swear by the Pansonic gear and they’re always best price on the Panasonic stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Stu, It was Folkestone Fixings. He wanted to get into tool hire but I had 3 ton diggers and dumpers, site accommodation etc etc and he said he wasnt brave enough to risk the bigger stuff as well as the small tools - it worked ok for me 😁


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Folkstone Fixings?  They’re really good, often next day delivery but never expected it to come today.

I swear by the Pansonic gear and they’re always best price on the Panasonic stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Got a Panasonic drill from 18 years ago, still going and still superb 😀👍🏻


----------



## Jensen (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			FFX started about 500 yards from where I had my business and the original owner talked about buying us out. He apparently went to the same school as me in Croydon, he did ok I think before selling out
		
Click to expand...

What school did you go to in Croydon?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 14, 2020)

Jensen said:



			What school did you go to in Croydon?
		
Click to expand...

Senior school was Stanley Tech, South Norwood

You?


----------



## Jensen (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Senior school was Stanley Tech, South Norwood

You?
		
Click to expand...

Born in Purley. Went to Taunton Manor  then Purley High for Boys, both Old Coulson


----------



## OneEyeRon (Nov 15, 2020)

Boomy said:



			Not strictly today, I ordered it just over a week ago but it arrived today 🤩 Sunfish red leather croc effect yardage book/scorecard holder! Quality bit of kit and arrived quickly from the US 👌🏻 
	View attachment 33467
View attachment 33468

Click to expand...

This is a bit lovely! Where did you order it from?


----------



## Boomy (Nov 15, 2020)

OneEyeRon said:



			This is a bit lovely! Where did you order it from?
		
Click to expand...

From Sunfish, it’s great quality and arrived quickly. I’d 100% recommend:

https://www.sunfishsales.com/standard-scorecard-yardage-book-holders/

I’ve now ordered a custom putter cover as well. Sign up for the newsletter as you’ll get a code for 15% off.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lockdown is getting expensive. 
Masters profits and a little extra spend buying a Mevo.....


----------



## peld (Nov 17, 2020)

recent few weeks:
 - Inesis waterproof trousers (birthday present_
 - Another pair of Inesis shoes (reduced to £40) (birthday present)
 - Odyssey Double Wide Armlock putter (half Xmas present)
 - Club Sunderland Gilet and quarter zip top (using proshop vouchers, cost me £5...)


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 17, 2020)

Another pair of dwyers and co trousers, fancied gun metal this time. Some truvis balls to help with eyesight issues. I need to stay playing again!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 17, 2020)

PXG 2 wood 13* head only.
Separate Diamana flowerband black 75 ltd stiff shaft spine aligned in flat position.
This will do me when the driver is on the naughty step.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2020)

Not really for golf but two pairs of gloves and a snood. One pair of gloves is for playing football since it will freezing when we go back - the other pair just for every day use but have the smartphone enabled fingertips since that ceased working in my gloves from last year somehow.


----------



## IanM (Nov 17, 2020)

A flexible weighted swing trainer... will build up some strength while the weather is too rubbish to play or we're locked down again!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 17, 2020)

IanM said:



			A flexible weighted swing trainer... will build up some strength while the weather is too rubbish to play or we're locked down again!
		
Click to expand...

I have an Skilz one with the yellow ball.
But I find it hurts your fingers after a while.
Gone to a baseball grip much better for this.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 17, 2020)

A new lightweight driver shaft for my M6 which hopefully will give me a bit more club head speed!


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2020)

Stewart Q Follow 

Stewart Pro Staff bag 

Accessories to go with above.

6 x 25 litre containers for my AdBlue that I pump from a 210 litre drum I collect.

Waterproof Tec Gloves.

2 x Northbound trousers, which are excellent, waterproof, lightweight, thermal, breathable, just brilliant.

1 x Northbound Summer Pants, same as above.

1 x Northbound Tactical Jacket.

Juicer to help with my diet.

Bought a load of Science in Sport stuff, most I really like, but 1 item I hate!

Waterproof Safety trainers

Sealskinz socks x 2

A4 & A5 Diary's for 2021

Loads of Hampers for my customers

I've been busy


----------



## Midnight (Nov 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			Stewart Q Follow 

Stewart Pro Staff bag 

Accessories to go with above.

6 x 25 litre containers for my AdBlue that I pump from a 210 litre drum I collect.

Waterproof Tec Gloves.

2 x Northbound trousers, which are excellent, waterproof, lightweight, thermal, breathable, just brilliant.

1 x Northbound Summer Pants, same as above.

1 x Northbound Tactical Jacket.

Juicer to help with my diet.

Bought a load of Science in Sport stuff, most I really like, but 1 item I hate!

Waterproof Safety trainers

Sealskinz socks x 2

A4 & A5 Diary's for 2021

Loads of Hampers for my customers

I've been busy 

Click to expand...

You have been very busy mate, that follow looks good 👍🏾👍🏾
Mate you use to /still have galvin Green stuff, what model jacket do you have for the rain?


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			Stewart Q Follow 

Stewart Pro Staff bag 

Accessories to go with above.

6 x 25 litre containers for my AdBlue that I pump from a 210 litre drum I collect.

Waterproof Tec Gloves.

2 x Northbound trousers, which are excellent, waterproof, lightweight, thermal, breathable, just brilliant.

1 x Northbound Summer Pants, same as above.

1 x Northbound Tactical Jacket.

Juicer to help with my diet.

Bought a load of Science in Sport stuff, most I really like, but 1 item I hate!

Waterproof Safety trainers

Sealskinz socks x 2

A4 & A5 Diary's for 2021

Loads of Hampers for my customers

I've been busy 

Click to expand...

Any coincidence that a lorry of IPhones was stolen recently? 🤔🤔


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2020)

Midnight said:



			You have been very busy mate, that follow looks good 👍🏾👍🏾
Mate you use to /still have galvin Green stuff, what model jacket do you have for the rain?
		
Click to expand...

I'll look for you, I've got a 3, 2 for golf and one for work.


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not really for golf but two pairs of gloves and a snood. One pair of gloves is for playing football since it will freezing when we go back - the other pair just for every day use but have the smartphone enabled fingertips since that ceased working in my gloves from last year somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Gloves for football? I hope you’re a goal keeper!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Dewalt xr Drill, planer an angle grinder, purchased over the last few days 


More exciting is I’m bidding on a driving iron  🤞🏼


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Have you already got the tights? 😜
		
Click to expand...

I have some that somebody bought me but I wouldn't wear them. My legs never feel the cold, my hands are very much the opposite though.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Nov 18, 2020)

My Druid trolley arrived following pre-order today and I'm really impressed with it.

It has a nice finish to the metal. It's easy to fold up and down with one button. Nice and compact when folded. Feels very solid and sturdy, really looking forward to getting it on to the course.

At this stage, I would definitely recommend. It was either this or the Motocaddy Cube and having seen the Cube in store, I'm pleased I took a 'risk' on the Druid trolley.


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2020)

A bag with a pocket missing 😜


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			A bag with a pocket missing 😜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jensen (Nov 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have some that somebody bought me but I wouldn't wear them. My legs never feel the cold, my hands are very much the opposite though. 

Click to expand...

That’s why you run around, unless of course you’re a goal hanger 😄


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2020)

These are the Tec gloves I’ve just bought, fully waterproof, nice grip, very soft & light. 

Going to see if they work better than my MacWets, which I think are great, but you do feel the cold/wet through them, but they still grip brilliantly, these apparently don’t leach, your hands stay dry, so, I’ll report soon.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 19, 2020)

New Grips for the irons, driver and hybrid. Give me something to do in the evening next week regripping them myself. Island green gilet and more coffee pods.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2020)

https://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatal...-Series-3.0-Grip-Blk-Blue-White.html#SID=1230

Odyssey milled #9 needs a new grip. Very worn on one side going in and out of the bag and now I know the damage is there it feels "strange" in my hand


----------



## niceboy (Nov 19, 2020)

niceboy said:



			Two pairs of Merino wool walking socks , ordered from M&M on Thursday, with next day delivery, still waiting
		
Click to expand...

The socks eventually


niceboy said:



			Two pairs of Merino wool walking socks , ordered from M&M on Thursday, with next day delivery, still waiting
		
Click to expand...

The socks eventually arrived, very late and in a very small size , one pair was anyway.
I contacted M&M and got a very prompt offer of a refund or a replacement pack and a free returns , all well and good so far , I was then promised the correct pairs would be sent and arrive by the 14th , on the 18th I received an email giving me a refund with no explanation, so I decided to reorder , but by then out of stock , I then contacted M&M customer couldn't care , and they lived up to their name , cancelled my pre paid postage pre payment and have since then ignored some of my emails .
On checking M&M directs reviews , they don't look ,to good a firm to rely on , so be warned if you happen to spot the Xmas present for your beloved , don't rely on M&M , there's something not quite right about them ?


----------



## chellie (Nov 19, 2020)

An elf costume and tights. Fundraising for Elf day at work https://www.alzheimers.org.uk/elfday


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			An elf costume and tights. Fundraising for Elf day at work https://www.alzheimers.org.uk/elfday

Click to expand...

I reckon Simon will look great in that costume 😄😄


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2020)

Just ordered an F9 seven wood to match my five wood which I love (and replaces my 20° hybrid). £169 is more than I wanted to spend, but lockdown idleness took over and I pulled the trigger anyway. Hope it works!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Callaway Ut 21° off ebay

Should be a laugh if nothing else 🤦‍♂️


----------



## jwlewes (Nov 20, 2020)

PING Hoofer Lite carry bag, upgraded from a cheap, heavy stand bag!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a problem!

New putter. Even though I love both my spider x's 😂😂😂


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2020)

A food mixer and lots of baking trays as I want to start baking again as I find it very therapeutic


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I have a problem!

New putter. Even though I love both my spider x's 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed this one works!


----------



## adasko (Nov 20, 2020)

Pair of G/fore golf shoes.


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2020)

Two dozen, one white one yellow, Mizuno RB566 balls. (£30 delivered 🙂).
Winter golf sorted if we're let out.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 20, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Callaway Ut 21° off ebay

Should be a laugh if nothing else 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You will be reet mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I have a problem!

New putter. Even though I love both my spider x's 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Two Spider X's? Is there any differences between the two and why buy another putter and what is it


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two Spider X's? Is there any differences between the two and why buy another putter and what is it
		
Click to expand...

I said I'd never change. So bought a second same model when it was at a great price as I've been known to leave clubs on the course before.... 

All I've done now it bought the latest tm blade/mallet putter. Got it for half price. So if I don't like it I'll sell it on for a profit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I said I'd never change. So bought a second same model when it was at a great price as I've been known to leave clubs on the course before....

All I've done now it bought the latest tm blade/mallet putter. Got it for half price. So if I don't like it I'll sell it on for a profit.
		
Click to expand...

What's the blade/mallet called. I'm in the market again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What's the blade/mallet called. I'm in the market again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently feels like a blade, with stability of a mallet. No date sales waffle, but not gonna lose any money on it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Apparently feels like a blade, with stability of a mallet. No date sales waffle, but not gonna lose any money on it.
View attachment 33634

Click to expand...

Have to say, I think that looks lovely. Ping have a very, very similar one and I think is lovely as well. Money well spent 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Ping Ketsch very similar


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 20, 2020)

Can see the similarities, but really don’t like that ping lol


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 21, 2020)

Got to have something to look forward to when golf finally returns so I have treated myself to a SIM Max D driver together with the matching 3 and 7 woods. All with UST Mamiya Helium regular shafts.

Oh! And new French Windows,  but they somehow don't seem to excite me quite the same.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

A Lacoste jumper
More baking stuff
Mizuno fli hi 18 degree driving iron (might need to reshaft it though)

I’ve got my eye on an epic flash driver, some Oscar Jacobson jumpers and a Scotty circa 62 putter


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

Glass storage jars as I’m going to make chutneys and pickled onions


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Glass storage jars as I’m going to make chutneys and pickled onions
		
Click to expand...

Sod coming round to your house for some cake if that’s your fillings. Love to see Paul Hollywood’s face with these fillings on cake week🤣


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			Sod coming round to your house for some cake if that’s your fillings. Love to see Paul Hollywood’s face with these fillings on cake week🤣
		
Click to expand...

I just worry about having a soggy bottom


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			I just worry about having a soggy bottom
		
Click to expand...

You tart🤣


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			I just worry about having a soggy bottom
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to think of a suitable comment and for the 1st time on here I'm lost for words 😖


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I was trying to think of a suitable comment and for the 1st time on here I'm lost for words 😖
		
Click to expand...

Find that hard to believe


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2020)

New TS1 Driver and Cobra F9 Speedback 3 & 5 woods. 5 wood was "used" but looks brand new.
Unfortunately, the two fairways were delivered yesterday while the missus was around. Now in the doghouse......(me, not the clubs)


----------



## Jensen (Nov 23, 2020)

A budget carry bag for when the grounds too heavy.
Bought a Wilson one from Costco for £48 inc vat 👍


----------



## banjofred (Nov 23, 2020)

Couple days ago I pulled the trigger on a new carry bag...Big Max Dri-lite 7 for £80. Give the carrying a try with a couple less clubs. It'll force me to actually think about what I jam into my bag since I have to carry it. 

Today...Snainton got me with the first day/Black Friday advert. Bought a Callaway rain resistant jacket.....not for golf, but to walk in. Hopefully (or not....depends on what it is) they won't offer anything else that will get my attention.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 23, 2020)

A new rake to take with me on the course.  I hate leaving the bunker unraked.  Yes, I'm as sad as that!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 23, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			A new rake to take with me on the course.  I hate leaving the bunker unraked.  Yes, I'm as sad as that! 





Click to expand...

Where from if that’s ok?

I’ve lost mine and I utterly flipping hate attaching it to my club and risk snapping the shaft to rake a bunker

Takes ages too. Worst part of covid golf imo.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 23, 2020)

I got it from Amazon.  I can't say how good it is at it only arrived today.
Bunker rake


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Where from if that’s ok?

I’ve lost mine and I utterly flipping hate attaching it to my club and risk snapping the shaft to rake a bunker

Takes ages too. Worst part of covid golf imo.
		
Click to expand...

You could just smooth it over with your foot like everyone else in the country? (Robster59 excluded I guess..)


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You could just smooth it over with your foot like everyone else in the country? (Robster59 excluded I guess..)
		
Click to expand...

I could, but it's ingrained into me.  I like to leave the bunker as I hope to find it.  It gives me happiness .  I refer you to the how sad I am comment. 
Anyway, I'm afraid my metal spikes might cause damage to the sand in the bunker.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You could just smooth it over with your foot like everyone else in the country? (Robster59 excluded I guess..)
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone else in the country is doing that though.

Rakes are compulsory at my place.well more specifically. The raking of bunkers is. 

which I am happy about tbh. Just hate clipping one on


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 23, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I got it from Amazon.  I can't say how good it is at it only arrived today.
Bunker rake

Click to expand...

Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Not everyone else in the country is doing that though.

Rakes are compulsory at my place.well more specifically. The raking of bunkers is.

which I am happy about tbh. Just hate clipping one on
		
Click to expand...

And, having seen many an inept attempt made to smooth with the foot, I think they should be compulsory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

Only place I've seen using rakes was Bearwood Lakes and their sand was totally different to ours. At the moment we pick and place like others. If we can't get all our members to repair their own pitch marks I doubt we'd get them all to purchase and use rakes


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2020)

Rakes compulsory at ours as well although sometimes you wouldn't think so. I got this one (as did quite a few other members when they'd seen mine) https://www.amazon.co.uk/Esschert-F...d=1&keywords=fruit+rake&qid=1606163364&sr=8-5 when it was £3.99 and free delivery. Believe Dobbies have them in, or similar


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 25, 2020)

A round at the Kings @ Gleneagles, followed by a round at Dunbarnie.

I’ve not played for a couple of months and being honest, I not missed it one bit. Booking trips like these get the juices flowing, I can’t wait to get back out now!


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 25, 2020)

Missed out on the last drop of NLU hats but managed to get one tonight from double plateau.


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2020)

Just a warning of yet another internet scam. 

I ordered some lovely presents for my partner totalling over £550, but when they arrived someone had swopped them for new wedges and a golf bag.

Absolutely disgraceful what some scammers will stoop to.....😜


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just a warning of yet another internet scam. 

I ordered some lovely presents for my partner totalling over £550, but when they arrived someone had swopped them for new wedges and a golf bag.

Absolutely disgraceful what some scammers will stoop to.....😜
		
Click to expand...

That’s awful mate...sounds like the sort of website I need to visit


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 25, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just a warning of yet another internet scam.

I ordered some lovely presents for my partner totalling over £550, but when they arrived someone had swopped them for new wedges and a golf bag.

Absolutely disgraceful what some scammers will stoop to.....😜
		
Click to expand...

Did you get custom fitted for her presents?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 25, 2020)

Got a G Tec cordless mower half price on their website.
Mine fell to bits last weekend.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2020)

New MTB helmet, I'm now officially a full face winker 😉
Oh and a wireless headset for my PS5  🎧


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2020)

A Sunice shirt from Function18. I really like their shirts and I have been tracking these for a while. A nice little price drop today, £20 delivered. It will be put away for my wife to give me for Christmas.


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for tip off. Picked up a Sergio polo👍


----------



## Crow (Nov 26, 2020)

Not actually bought today but delivered today.

An Australian model that somehow made their way to the UK.

Anyway, the clubs.
Slazenger Jack Nicklaus Champion of the World, 1 to 4 laminated woods, 3 to SW in the irons and a matching putter.

First the thrill of the unpacking, the bag is period complete with a day ticket for Pyle & Kenfig Golf Club, a links/clifftop course in South Wales, always like to find an old ticket in a bag!
The contents of the ball pocket were a little disappointing, some poor balls, a handful of tees and the remains of an exploded wound ball.

The clubs have seen some action over the years but are basically sound apart from the 3 iron shaft which is looking a bit tired and showing signs of chrome loss.  
They all need a clean up, most are wearing ancient mud  and grass from their last round, and the woods will need a refinish before they can be played.
Overall the set is worth the £35 including delivery and hopefully the 3 iron shaft won't collapse on the first shot!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2020)

One of these beauties https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...14-zip-sweater-e665/colour/tartan-greentartan


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 26, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just a warning of yet another internet scam.

I ordered some lovely presents for my partner totalling over £550, but when they arrived someone had swopped them for new wedges and a golf bag.

Absolutely disgraceful what some scammers will stoop to.....😜
		
Click to expand...


Lucky that Fishy, She'll probably hit them wedges better than you anyway😂

New golf bag?? Didn't you win that Mizzy one in the H4H auction?


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Lucky that Fishy, She'll probably hit them wedges better than you anyway😂

New golf bag?? Didn't you win that Mizzy one in the H4H auction?
		
Click to expand...

It was just a joke Stu, although I have bought a new bag (Stewart) to go with my new Q-Follow, The Mizzy one had to be sold as it didn't sit on the new trolley very well.


----------



## brendy (Nov 27, 2020)

I had amassed a few quid in GUI and gift  vouchers so decided to buy a new putter and a dozen ProV1 balls with the remainder as the deal worked out really well.
I've been an Oddysey 2ball fan for almost 10 years owning two models in that time. On the test putting green in the Golf Spot in Bangor I think I holed all but one so it had to be a sign. I tried both the O-Works No. 1 and O-Works No. 7 models and found the blade number 1 to feel more balanced in my hands. I also tried a couple of  Cleveland and a Scotty square back but wasn't overly impressed by either.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 27, 2020)

I don’t usually play in winter but with having missed out this year I shall make the most of it so purchased a cheap Ouul stand bag to carry and 48 Kirkland signature Costco balls.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

Dwyers midlayer and Oakley shorts from County-Golf, £20 each. Damn them and their emails.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 27, 2020)

A Ping G-Series SF Tec 5W from Golfbidder.  I like my Cobra F-Max 5W but I thought I would introduce some choice.  Will probably be on eBay after two rounds!  😂


----------



## jwlewes (Nov 27, 2020)

Cleveland CBX2 Wedges - spend some of my competition prize money on an upgrade rather than just using it to buy balls!


----------



## bradleywedge (Nov 27, 2020)

Titleist Pom Pom Golf Beanie Navy
Stuburt Urban Golf Base Layer Black
Callaway Weather Series Winter Golf Mitts
Under Armour HeatGear Crew Golf Socks

I'm expecting my next round to be cold!


----------



## bradleywedge (Nov 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			OK genuine question, but do you know that "Heat Gear" is their hot weather range?  So they are summer socks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just added the socks, wasn't really looking for winter ones.


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 28, 2020)

Read good things about the Sim Max fairways so decided to have a punt on a 5 wood. Have to say it looks lovely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2020)

Got a few base layers for winter here. Decent price and loads of colours https://rhino.direct/collections/me...lt-long-sleeve-turtleneck-baselayer-top-amber


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2020)

5 dozen of Snell MTB-X balls, equivalent to £23.80 a dozen, bargain


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 30, 2020)

My Spider X in copper with no alignment....


----------



## Hammertoe (Nov 30, 2020)

100 practice golf balls from ebay, didnt really need anything just wanted to buy something.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Nov 30, 2020)

Taylormade Sim Max 3 hybrid from eBay - left handed ex demo club so grabbed a bargain to (hopefully) be an upgrade on TM Burner rescue (2008).

I am now wondering how it will compare in distance to my very old driver - can't be a bad problem to have I guess...


----------



## barry23 (Nov 30, 2020)

A pair of the original red and white nike air max 1g shoes that I missed out on when first released, a woolly hat, 2 dozen yellow mizuno balls and a second hand putter to try something a little bit different than my current offering


----------



## Freewaytom (Nov 30, 2020)

Didn't really 'buy' but received 6 2021 pro v1 balls from Titleist today!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2020)

A dozen Srixon Soft Feels with DAD printed on them for the old man's Christmas present.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 30, 2020)

Freewaytom said:



			Didn't really 'buy' but received 6 2021 pro v1 balls from Titleist today!
View attachment 33786

Click to expand...

I look forward to the day I get some stuff through the post from TT


----------



## Curls (Nov 30, 2020)

Small bag for trip home this Christmas in the hope I may get out (should make the range at least). Holds all but the iron odds, all my gear and light as a feather. Much neater. Defo cheaper build quality than my main bag but doesn’t have to last forever.


----------



## Dando (Nov 30, 2020)

Bought a dozen titleist avx balls as I needed to use up my AG birthday £10 voucher


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			Bought a dozen titleist avx balls as I needed to use up my AG birthday £10 voucher
		
Click to expand...

I've been using these in the wind and I've been really impressed by how well they held their line and bore through the breeze


----------



## niceboy (Dec 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've been using these in the wind and I've been really impressed by how well they held their line and bore through the breeze
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought , but when I played with a senior member of titleist R&D department ,he didn't rate them !


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 1, 2020)

niceboy said:



			That's what I thought , but when I played with a senior member of titleist R&D department ,he didn't rate them !
		
Click to expand...

They are rubbish on firm greens like trying to stop it on a car park.
Good for the long game ,bu spin is not good on short irons.


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 1, 2020)

Curls said:



			Small bag for trip home this Christmas in the hope I may get out (should make the range at least). Holds all but the iron odds, all my gear and light as a feather. Much neater. Defo cheaper build quality than my main bag but doesn’t have to last forever.
View attachment 33792

Click to expand...

What bag is that please?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2020)

My better half bought me a RAB jacket for Xmas, gave it to me today as she said loads of golfers love it, got to agree, was superb and maximum flexability, nice and warm in the Highlands also 😀


----------



## Curls (Dec 2, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			What bag is that please?
		
Click to expand...

Hi @DeanoMK its a Big Max Heaven 6 2020, haven’t had a chance to use it yet and like I say, not the greatest material but perfect size for what I wanted. Definitely bigger than a fabric pencil bag the top is 6 inch diameter (as opposed to 9.5 in a normal carry bag). The solid sides help with getting clubs out of the bag, I think that’s the main problem with fabric/collapsible bags that the grips get stuck together. There are a few like this in the 50 range, defo check the diameter out before buying anything 👍🏻


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

Under Armour Storm Sweater Fleece. 

It's neither a fleece or remotely water resistant as advertised. Which is a shame and the first UA product I've been disappointed with.


----------



## smahon87 (Dec 3, 2020)

Have you worn it in the rain or just basing that on looks? The UA storm stuff can be deceptive, I know I've had plenty of their storm range before and its always been waterproof as advertised even if it didn't look like it at first. The first hoodie I bought with it years ago I remember pouring a bottle of water over it to test and having my mind blown, haven't been disappointed with their stuff since.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

smahon87 said:



			Have you worn it in the rain or just basing that on looks? The UA storm stuff can be deceptive, I know I've had plenty of their storm range before and its always been waterproof as advertised even if it didn't look like it at first. The first hoodie I bought with it years ago I remember pouring a bottle of water over it to test and having my mind blown, haven't been disappointed with their stuff since.
		
Click to expand...

Just been out in the rain with it walking the dog. 

I have a lot of UA gear bought over the last 15 years from football boots to a golf glove and everything in between, after being amazed by the first cold gear compression top. All of it has been brilliant. As you say, normally the storm gear stuff is powered by some kind of black magic. But this isn't. 
Ah well. Its a nice enough mid layer and was in the sale so I'll be keeping it anyway.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

Been buying for the boy now. (someone please take eBay away from me 😂) 

He's only 10 and been playing with a mixture of cheap Slazenger woods with shifts like a hosepipe on a warm day, and some irons from a second hand set. He's just about outgrowing the local pitch and putt with his current long clubs, but they don't give him the distance he needs to step up to the longer 9 hole course. I've been looking out for some decent kids clubs. Which apear to be limited Ping or US Kids. Which are a touch expensive given he's still fairly new to golf and not that serious about it yet. 

So. I've got a couple of ladies clubs to cut down to see how he gets on with them. 
A Ping G2 15* Driver with a lightweight laddies shaft for the bargain price of £18.5. Also a Ping Faith 7 iron. Again with a ladies lightweight graphite shaft. 

Not sure what will happen to the swing weight but hopefully with lightweight grips it shouldn't be too bad. I don't think it will have too much of an impact for him anyway. And they have got to be better than what he currently has? 

If it works I'll just need to add a hybrid and a 9 iron and a sand wedge for him.


----------



## smahon87 (Dec 3, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Just been out in the rain with it walking the dog.

I have a lot of UA gear bought over the last 15 years from football boots to a golf glove and everything in between, after being amazed by the first cold gear compression top. All of it has been brilliant. As you say, normally the storm gear stuff is powered by some kind of black magic. But this isn't.
Ah well. Its a nice enough mid layer and was in the sale so I'll be keeping it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's a shame so. I'm the same, have had loads of their stuff from football to golf to running and never been disappointed.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I have a couple of new UA Storm tops, and whilst they are warm and nice to wear, I was struggling to see how they can be water resistant to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I've got other UA storm tops and jogging bottoms that are water resistant/ shower proof which are similar material. This might just be a bad one or missing a coating of some description. 
Either way. It's a nice enough top and was cheap enough that it's not worth the hassle of sending it back.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2020)

My new GoKart arrived today..😁😁😁
Black/Green with lithium battery.
Cushty


----------



## Britishshooting (Dec 4, 2020)

Garmin G80 came yesterday from Clarkes, they weren't advertising a sale but i stumbled across their site and actively looked for one and it was £270.00 new including free postage.

Never ordered from them before it came 2 days later (i did order it late tuesday evening). They seem to have put their price up again since.

I'll compare it against trackman sometime next week and give a quick review, more useful to me as a GPS but would be handy for a quick wedge session here and there if the data gave accurate carry numbers,


----------



## Bassfisher (Dec 5, 2020)

Bassfisher said:



			Ping G15 clubs, There’s so many rave reviews for them that I couldn’t resist to buy them and compare the difference with my titleists, can’t wait to try them in December
		
Click to expand...

First round yesterday with the G15’s, massive difference, they are much larger and heavier and took a bit of adjusting to, but soon enough I was getting approx 10/15% more distance and they were very forgiving , very happy!


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 6, 2020)

A dehumidifier. Handy for the house but also to reduce the condensation in the caravan.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 6, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			A dehumidifier. Handy for the house but also to reduce the condensation in the caravan.
		
Click to expand...

We've got one. It gets switched on at the end of October and then switched off when spring arrives.


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 6, 2020)

A dozen rewashed Pro V1s, I bought a dozen about a month ago and they were perfect so just thought I would get another box. Prefer these over the refurbished ones as they haven't been repainted.


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh and an island green polo off ebay


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2020)

Hammertoe said:



			Oh and an island green polo off ebay
		
Click to expand...

I like the island green stuff


----------



## petema99 (Dec 7, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			Garmin G80 came yesterday from Clarkes, they weren't advertising a sale but i stumbled across their site and actively looked for one and it was £270.00 new including free postage.

Never ordered from them before it came 2 days later (i did order it late tuesday evening). They seem to have put their price up again since.

I'll compare it against trackman sometime next week and give a quick review, more useful to me as a GPS but would be handy for a quick wedge session here and there if the data gave accurate carry numbers,
		
Click to expand...

that's a great deal! be interested to hear how accurate it is as am tempted...


----------



## i*windows (Dec 7, 2020)

BrianM said:



			My better half bought me a RAB jacket for Xmas, gave it to me today as she said loads of golfers love it, got to agree, was superb and maximum flexability, nice and warm in the Highlands also 😀
		
Click to expand...

which Jacket was it, I'm looking for a nice warm windproof one.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2020)

i*windows said:



			which Jacket was it, I'm looking for a nice warm windproof one.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.trekitt.co.uk/images/cirrus_flex_jacket_steel_qio_23_st.jpg
This one.


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 8, 2020)

Sunderland wind top off ebay


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2020)

Warm weather Sealskinz socks. Prompted by the waterproof shoe thread, I already have some winter ones but I wanted a thinner version. Enough people gave them the thumbs that I pressed the button on them.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2020)

went up fairways to get a few boxes of Q star tour balls, but sold out and none coming

he was selling them too cheap so not a suprise


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Warm weather Sealskinz socks. Prompted by the waterproof shoe thread, I already have some winter ones but I wanted a thinner version. Enough people gave them the thumbs that I pressed the button on them.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you'll regret it


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 8, 2020)

A pair of Otter waterproof socks.  Will try them out on Thursday.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Warm weather Sealskinz socks. Prompted by the waterproof shoe thread, I already have some winter ones but I wanted a thinner version. Enough people gave them the thumbs that I pressed the button on them.
		
Click to expand...

Share did you get them? Amazon?

Ordered a pair of gore Tex ECCOs. Not sure if I like them but they were cheap(ish). Was thinking of just sending them back and trying out the socks.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 9, 2020)

*Where. Not share 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Share did you get them? Amazon?

Ordered a pair of gore Tex ECCOs. Not sure if I like them but they were cheap(ish). Was thinking of just sending them back and trying out the socks.
		
Click to expand...

Straight from the Sealskinz website. £25 delivered. The price was as good as anywhere,  one place was cheaper but they charged postage which took it over.

It's a lot for a pair of socks but you have to see them as more than just socks.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 9, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			Share did you get them? Amazon?

Ordered a pair of gore Tex ECCOs. Not sure if I like them but they were cheap(ish). Was thinking of just sending them back and trying out the socks.
		
Click to expand...

Had my Ecco Goretex shoes on today. Feet bone dry despite course being extremely wet and heavy 😀


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Straight from the Sealskinz website. £25 delivered. The price was as good as anywhere,  one place was cheaper but they charged postage which took it over.

It's a lot for a pair of socks but you have to see them as more than just socks.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. For me there are a winter accessory in the same way as a bobble hat or mitts. Worn for functionality not style


----------



## slowhand (Dec 11, 2020)

A pair of FootJoy SL shoes as my Hannukah present from the wife. In white. Will be tried on and then put away until spring


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

A new pair of footy boots since I discovered a gash in the side of one of mine. Must have been studded and not realised.  They don't make 'em like they used to, too easy to break!


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			A new pair of footy boots since I discovered a gash in the side of one of mine. Must have been studded and not realised.  They don't make 'em like they used to, too easy to break!
		
Click to expand...

I stay away from the lightweight boots. 
Stick with leather if you can find them, and they are just as good, if not better that boots from years ago. 

I've worn Nike Premier 2s for years. I bought 3 pairs when Prodirect were selling them off. Which should see me good for boots forever. For 5aside I wear Adidas Copa. If you buy the decent ones, not the cheap version, they are leather and are more comfortable and last much longer.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I stay away from the lightweight boots.
Stick with leather if you can find them, and they are just as good, if not better that boots from years ago.

I've worn Nike Premier 2s for years. I bought 3 pairs when Prodirect were selling them off. Which should see me good for boots forever. For 5aside I wear Adidas Copa. If you buy the decent ones, not the cheap version, they are leather and are more comfortable and last much longer.
		
Click to expand...

I get all mine from Pro Direct Soccer. The ones that just broke were Nike Mercurials and I liked them so much I've tried to stick with similar - new ones are Nike Phantom GT reduced from £80 to 50. Adidas sizing is always weird and inconsistent so I tend to avoid them now, given that I'm ordering online, weird and inconsistent sizing isn't ideal. But I've learned that Nike size 10 seems to be spot on.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			A new pair of footy boots since I discovered a gash in the side of one of mine. Must have been studded and not realised.  They don't make 'em like they used to, too easy to break!
		
Click to expand...

You've bought a white pair haven't you 🤣
#hacktheknacker


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You've bought a white pair haven't you 🤣
#hacktheknacker
		
Click to expand...

Nope... arguably worse than that... Link. I mean, at least they are black. Mostly.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Nope... arguably worse than that... Link. I mean, at least they are black. Mostly.
		
Click to expand...

I don't feel well...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Nope... arguably worse than that... Link. I mean, at least they are black. Mostly.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



View attachment 33912

Click to expand...

Haha. In all honestly buying an old school black pair of boots these days is nigh-on impossible, they're all various colours. My Mercurials were kind of royal blue colour. The ones I had before that were lime green. I normally just go for a good value pair and don't worry about the colour too much. Unless you get these I guess...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. In all honestly buying an old school black pair of boots these days is nigh-on impossible, they're all various colours. My Mercurials were kind of royal blue colour. The ones I had before that were lime green. I normally just go for a good value pair and don't worry about the colour too much. Unless you get these I guess...

Click to expand...

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/adult-football-boot-kaiser-cup-sg-black/_/R-p-X5288787

👌


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. In all honestly buying an old school black pair of boots these days is nigh-on impossible, they're all various colours. My Mercurials were kind of royal blue colour. The ones I had before that were lime green. I normally just go for a good value pair and don't worry about the colour too much. Unless you get these I guess...

Click to expand...

what's wrong with Adidas world cup boots? A true classic


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

2 packs of very expensive pants in M&S - i didn't check the price until I was in the car. they are going back tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			what's wrong with Adidas world cup boots? A true classic
		
Click to expand...

I think my knackered ankles require a bit more support.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think my knackered ankles require a bit more support.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 11, 2020)

A Sunderland Whisperdry Luxelight Waterproof Jacket.  I needed a new waterproof jacket for my carry bag and this looked an excellent deal.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 11, 2020)

I went into AG to buy a new Sim Hybrid, which was out of stock. 

Was shocked by the lack of stock of everything. Half the shop was empty blocked by bags! Is that normal elsewhere?


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I went into AG to buy a new Sim Hybrid, which was out of stock. 

Was shocked by the lack of stock of everything. Half the shop was empty blocked by bags! Is that normal elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Why did you go there if it was out of stock??? 🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2020)

Bought some Callaway jaws wedges with the Blue in the back,they look awesome.
Also some Taylormade P.7Mc irons
Really not sure wether I’m going to keep or move on but must admit it all adds up to some sexy looking clubs.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2020)

A secondhand Evnroll ER6 putter with a gravity grip


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2020)

Lamkin mid size comfort grip. 
Will cut down the NV ultralight stiff shaft to 45” to go into the G400 SFT I bought in Sweden.
Looks like I will be back here till the start of summer, so this is my project driver. 
I was going to buy a new fitted driver but looking at the specs and the shape I get from this one I thought if I put a slightly stiffer shaft in it might be perfect. 
If not I can eBay both this driver and the Rogue I was replacing and then have a pot available.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I went into AG to buy a new Sim Hybrid, which was out of stock.

Was shocked by the lack of stock of everything. Half the shop was empty blocked by bags! Is that normal elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

I ordered my 4 SIM hybrid in September I got it last weekend. The stock has been near impossible too source.


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2020)

I went crazy and splashed £58 inc delivery on Some St Andrew Golf Co "WO Model" irons, can't wait to receive them, 1930s I reckon.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 12, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I went into AG to buy a new Sim Hybrid, which was out of stock. 

Was shocked by the lack of stock of everything. Half the shop was empty blocked by bags! Is that normal elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

If your unaware mate, I was in American golf last week and wanted to buy a top but they don't price match anymore. Apparently according to the staff I dealt with they have been told by head office not to do it.


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2020)

Bought a new cb2 wedge and a ted
Baker shirt while at silvermere getting my 2 iron reshafted


----------



## YorkshireStu (Dec 12, 2020)

Two dozen Pearl/A grade Srixon AD333s - 87 pence per ball, can’t complain at that price. Still losing 2-3 balls a round so good value for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			Bought a new cb2 wedge and a ted
Baker shirt while at silvermere getting my 2 iron reshafted
		
Click to expand...

How was Silvermere. I went there not long after lockdown 1.0 and they had very little stock in. Did they have much in the way of clothing?


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How was Silvermere. I went there not long after lockdown 1.0 and they had very little stock in. Did they have much in the way of clothing?
		
Click to expand...

They had loads in


----------



## Britishshooting (Dec 14, 2020)

My golf purchases drop over winter as I dont play unless it's fair weather. 

So Instead I bought a car, needed something practical for the dogs. I managed to sell that to the Wife and then found one of the least practical examples of said car. I'll be grounded when we collect Wednesday!


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2020)

A flag to help with my putting. Does anyone know if it’s legal?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2020)

A teddy with my face on it for the wife's Christmas present.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			A teddy with my face on it for the wife's Christmas present. 

Click to expand...

Is it like this one?
Oh, and where does your face go?


----------



## Brucelily (Dec 21, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			A pair of Otter waterproof socks.  Will try them out on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Tried these myself after reading on here and they are brilliant- really warm


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 21, 2020)

Brucelily said:



			Tried these myself after reading on here and they are brilliant- really warm
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, course closure meant that I didn’t get to try them ... and I still haven’t.  However, your comment sounds encouraging.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2020)

Couple of really nice polo's for next season. Nice pair of white chinos and good to go........


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 23, 2020)

A couple of nlu towels and a hat. 

I do like a frivolous golf buy


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Couple of really nice polo's for next season. Nice pair of white chinos and good to go........

View attachment 34102
View attachment 34104

Click to expand...

Can you post pictures of the nice polos please


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 23, 2020)

Just logged in for work and discover that they've sent me a £50 Amazon gift voucher for christmas, so what do I buy?

Alignment sticks - £5
Shag bag - £15

What other golf related thing would YOU buy for the remaining £30?


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Just logged in for work and discover that they've sent me a £50 Amazon gift voucher for christmas, so what do I buy?

Alignment sticks - £5
Shag bag - £15

What other golf related thing would YOU buy for the remaining £30?
		
Click to expand...

Pink castles tees
Golf ball finding glasses
Score counter 
Telescopic ball retriever 
Golf ball monogramer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Pink castles tees
*Golf ball finding glasses*
Score counter
Telescopic ball retriever
Golf ball monogramer
		
Click to expand...

They do those for your balls?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Pink castles tees
Golf ball finding glasses
Score counter
Telescopic ball retriever
Golf ball monogramer
		
Click to expand...

Already well stocked up on the pink tee's, thank you very much! 



Blue in Munich said:



			They do those for your balls?  

Click to expand...

He's still looking for his ball that he lost on the first hole on the Dunes 9 at Princes a year ago, so he certainly need'em!


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			They do those for your balls?  

Click to expand...

They’re not that good!

Bear grylls wouldn’t venture to places I’ve lost balls in


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Already well stocked up on the pink tee's, thank you very much! 



He's still looking for his ball that he lost on the first hole on the Dunes 9 at Princes a year ago, so he certainly need'em! 

Click to expand...

That was a good shot... if i was trying to hit the beach!

Was that the weekend when I was unbeaten????


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			That was a good shot... if i was trying to hit the beach!

*Was that the weekend when I was unbeaten????*

Click to expand...

Now, that's something that I don't remember...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Just logged in for work and discover that they've sent me a £50 Amazon gift voucher for christmas, so what do I buy?

Alignment sticks - £5
Shag bag - £15

What other golf related thing would YOU buy for the remaining £30?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds about the right figure for a golf polo shirt. You may have loads already but there is always spae for one more.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 23, 2020)

Sim 3 hybrid and 3 wood with proforce v2 shafts, 
Ogio fuse 304 Bag,
Nike patterened polo shirt and cap.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Can you post pictures of the nice polos please
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I'll ever get over that comment.... 😱😱😱


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 23, 2020)

Motocaddy S1 lite push trolley, Ouul Camo cart bag and a nice towel to complement


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 23, 2020)

I bought a pro-rata golf membership at Grim's Dyke from January to end of April (since May 1st is when they do their renewals). Also renewed at Haste Hill since it was only 40 quid if it's your away club, so thought I might as well. So I'm now a two-club man I guess.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 23, 2020)

This caught my eye and I couldn't resist.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Pink castles tees
Golf ball finding glasses
Score counter 
Telescopic ball retriever 
Golf ball monogramer
Tree species identifying guide
		
Click to expand...

You forgot one!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			This caught my eye and I couldn't resist.

View attachment 34130

Click to expand...

Was it made in a shed in Norfolk? 
Finish looks interesting...blowtorched?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Was it made in a shed in Norfolk? 
Finish looks interesting...blowtorched?
		
Click to expand...


Its torched yeah.   Probably made in a shed in Norfolk US of A.  Haha


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

chrisd said:



			You forgot one!
		
Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			This caught my eye and I couldn't resist. 

View attachment 34130

Click to expand...

Very nice


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 25, 2020)

Never bought but for Xmas got a nice paddy Harrington quarter zip jumper and a pair of rife spikeless shoes in navy, they are really nice and very comfortable.


----------



## slowhand (Dec 25, 2020)

A FootJoy HydroKnit sweater in the AG sale


----------



## Hendy (Dec 25, 2020)

slowhand said:



			A FootJoy HydroKnit sweater in the AG sale
		
Click to expand...

It's like 149 everywhere Is it not or is it a sale I don't know about?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2020)

If you join the AG club they are giving an extra 20% off. That takes it to £120. (Still not cheap but at least a bit off)


----------



## slowhand (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you join the AG club they are giving an extra 20% off. That takes it to £120. (Still not cheap but at least a bit off)
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I got. I know it’s expensive for a sweater but it should be in the bag pretty much permanently.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2020)

slowhand said:



			That’s what I got. I know it’s expensive for a sweater but it should be in the bag pretty much permanently.
		
Click to expand...

I know a few people who have them, @pauldj42 on here does, and they swear by them. I've yet to actually see, touch and feel one in the flesh but if they are as good as people say then it is a good buy. 

It isn't just a sweater, that's the bit to get your head around. The concept sounds very clever indeed.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you join the AG club they are giving an extra 20% off. That takes it to £120. (Still not cheap but at least a bit off)
		
Click to expand...

Great shout, just bagged one


----------



## IainP (Dec 26, 2020)

Was a couple of days ago, but used today. A couple of plastic garden canes and a piece of foam pipe insulation - hoping these become most valuable practice aid 😁😂


----------



## slowhand (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know a few people who have them, @pauldj42 on here does, and they swear by them. I've yet to actually see, touch and feel one in the flesh but if they are as good as people say then it is a good buy.

It isn't just a sweater, that's the bit to get your head around. The concept sounds very clever indeed.
		
Click to expand...

This. If it works as advertised, then I think that, even though expensive, it’ll turn out to be great value for money


----------



## slowhand (Dec 26, 2020)

IainP said:



			Was a couple of days ago, but used today. A couple of plastic garden canes and a piece of foam pipe insulation - hoping these become most valuable practice aid 😁😂
		
Click to expand...

My pro got me using a bit of foam insulation on the bed of an alignment stick to try and flatten my swing and get me coming more from the inside. Best training tool yet


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2020)

slowhand said:



			My pro got me using a bit of foam insulation on the bed of an alignment stick to try and flatten my swing and get me coming more from the inside. Best training tool yet
		
Click to expand...


Watch this from 4:50.


----------



## Hendy (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you join the AG club they are giving an extra 20% off. That takes it to £120. (Still not cheap but at least a bit off)
		
Click to expand...

I see been looking a top my self


----------



## IainP (Dec 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			Watch this from 4:50.







Click to expand...

I have this theory that there's nothing new, just things you've forgotten 😁. Thanks for that, also one to try. At the moment it's as per @slowhand 's post 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2020)

Hendy said:



			I see been looking a top my self
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I had it in my mind to see if these were on offer at the Silvermere January sale. Been on the radar for a long time now and might come back from golf tomorrow (if we play) and do some serious online digging to see the best price I can find


----------



## slowhand (Dec 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			Watch this from 4:50.







Click to expand...

Yep. That’s exactly it


----------



## Hoganman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

My daughter gave me a Dick's Sporting Goods gift card for Christmas so I headed out this morning and bought a Callaway Mavrik Max seven wood, I've been playing the three and five since September and love them. I've never been able to play hybrids and need a 21* club I can get up in the air especially this Winter.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 26, 2020)

Under Armour Storm Golf hoodie on sale. Looked like a decent top for the price. If nothing else it might be worth a couple of shots against the FiL as they seem to wind him up.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 26, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Under Armour Storm Golf hoodie on sale. Looked like a decent top for the price. If nothing else it might be worth a couple of shots against the FiL as they seem to wind him up.
		
Click to expand...

got one at the beginning of December. Really comfy to wear on course!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 27, 2020)

Mizuno Techfill Thermo jacket, had some Xmas vouchers and it was almost half price in the sale, great bargain.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Dec 27, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mizuno Techfill Thermo jacket, had some Xmas vouchers and it was almost half price in the sale, great bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Top tip - thank you, just done the same 😁


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2020)

An hour on the range at silvermere before I hand my mate his arse on a plate.
He’ll no doubt use the old “but I’ve had covid” excuse


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Dec 27, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mizuno Techfill Thermo jacket, had some Xmas vouchers and it was almost half price in the sale, great bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Where was this from please?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2020)

Brought my original Ping Anser 2 home from the locker today. Will need a new shaft (somewhere in the midst of time I decided 33 inches was the way to go - too short now) and a new grip. Forgotten how firm the face was so that will take some getting use to again but fancy giving it a go. Still got that hankering for a new milled bladed putter. If I want to buy a new shaft, are there specialised putter shafts and where is the best place to go?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 27, 2020)

Cushty. Hopefully they'll snuggle my trotters nicely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			If you want your original longer, you just need an extension in it, you definitely don't need a new shaft.
		
Click to expand...

It has rust marks on the shaft so figured a new shaft and grip is the way forward. I know it'll be "Triggers broom" but the head still in top notch condition and tempted to get the Anser 2 back into play


----------



## Crow (Dec 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It has rust marks on the shaft so figured a new shaft and grip is the way forward. I know it'll be "Triggers broom" but the head still in top notch condition and tempted to get the Anser 2 back into play
		
Click to expand...

Rust marks clean off very easily with a bit of aluminium foil, just wrap it round the affected area and rub it up and down, you can add a little water if required.
Your shaft will be gleaming in no time.

(Sounds like a scene from Carry On Golfing)


----------



## jmcp (Dec 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It has rust marks on the shaft so figured a new shaft and grip is the way forward. I know it'll be "Triggers broom" but the head still in top notch condition and tempted to get the Anser 2 back into play
		
Click to expand...

https://www.nordicagolf.co.uk/kbs-ct-tour-putter-straight


cheers, John


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 27, 2020)

A set of Taylormade Speedblade irons 6-SW + AW with senior graphite shafts.  A real lockdown cheer-up purchase.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2020)

BennyBoy85 said:



			Where was this from please?
		
Click to expand...

I bought from Amazon with vouchers, but Function 18 have it similar price.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Is it me, but I think the golf sales have been rammel up to yet. 😳


----------



## Jimmy_T (Dec 28, 2020)

on


need_my_wedge said:



			I bought from Amazon with vouchers, but Function 18 have it similar price.
		
Click to expand...

I got mine via golfbase https://golfbase.co.uk/mizuno-mens-2020-techfill-breath-thermo-full-zip-logo-golf-jacket.html
Slightly better price than Function 18 and seem to have more sizes available as well.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 28, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty. Hopefully they'll snuggle my trotters nicely.

View attachment 34183

Click to expand...

I hope you’re not going to wear them until it dries up!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 28, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty. Hopefully they'll snuggle my trotters nicely.

View attachment 34183

Click to expand...

Top shoes sketchers. I owned a pair and they are unbelievably comfy.

Word to the wise though. My mate owns these exact ones and to my own eternal delight, they helped him to pull of the most ridiculous slip / summersault into a pool of crap, I have ever seen. 😂😂

Landed like a stranded turtle with his bag on his bag literally sinking into a pool of muck.

The course (Heysham) was a bog to be fair.

Great shoes but be careful pal if it’s a wet parklands you are playing.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I hope you’re not going to wear them until it dries up!
		
Click to expand...

Got plenty of spiked FJ's knocking around should I get a bit frustrated for a game, but Smiffy and wet weather don't usually go together 😉😉😉


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 28, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on the Cleveland UHX irons 5-PW, I hit them a while ago and couldn't get them out of my head, they are amazing. Sold my AP1'S to complete the purchase.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2020)

Wine and Ebay are a poor mixture, bid on an Evnroll putter and won


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Wine and Ebay are a poor mixture, bid on an Evnroll putter and won 

Click to expand...

Putter porn. We need a picture of that when it comes in.

What sort was it?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Putter porn. We need a picture of that when it comes in.

What sort was it?
		
Click to expand...

It's a 2.2, not quite sure how it differs from the 2.


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's a 2.2, not quite sure how it differs from the 2.
		
Click to expand...

.2?


----------



## timd77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Wine and Ebay are a poor mixture, bid on an Evnroll putter and won 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, same can be said with sherry and eBay, I’ve gone and bought a callaway rogue driver! 🤦🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's a 2.2, not quite sure how it differs from the 2.
		
Click to expand...

The extra 0.2 means you hole more putts , probably, sort of, maybe 

Just googled it, lovely


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 28, 2020)

A new table saw. Old one was a cheapo on its last legs. 

Very happy indeed.

Oh, and a pair of FJ Fury for £90 from Snainton.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 28, 2020)

A new rangefinder, went for the Zoom focus X having read lots of reviews.  Also bought a copy of Doaks confidential guide to the UK and Ireland golf courses


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 28, 2020)

It was bought a while back at it’s a 4 week wait but the new putter is now in the bag


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			It was bought a while back at it’s a 4 week wait but the new putter is now in the bag
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, why is it such horrible colours? Had they run out of nice ones?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 29, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			It was bought a while back at it’s a 4 week wait but the new putter is now in the bag
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure it will roll them but by Christ that’s ghastly looking.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2020)

Wife has just bought me a pair of these for my birthday. Summer fairways only!!!...............


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Brought my original Ping Anser 2 home from the locker today. Will need a new shaft (somewhere in the midst of time I decided 33 inches was the way to go - too short now) and a new grip. Forgotten how firm the face was so that will take some getting use to again but fancy giving it a go. Still got that hankering for a new milled bladed putter. If I want to buy a new shaft, are there specialised putter shafts and where is the best place to go?
		
Click to expand...

UST frequency filtered shaft

https://www.ustmamiya.com/golf-shafts/brands/frequency-filtered/frequency-filtered-putter/


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2020)

Today I’ll be buying loads of stuff for the wedding. Might try and slip in a new golf club


----------



## Brucelily (Dec 29, 2020)

Bought a Mizuno CLK with Tensei  S shaft  - so far really good and pleased with it


----------



## slowhand (Dec 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			Today I’ll be buying loads of stuff for the wedding. Might try and slip in a new golf club
		
Click to expand...

How about pyramids of Pro V1s as table centrepieces?


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2020)

slowhand said:



			How about pyramids of Pro V1s as table centrepieces?
		
Click to expand...

great idea!


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			Today I’ll be buying loads of stuff for the wedding. Might try and slip in a new golf club
		
Click to expand...

‘integration’

(this means nothing if you don’t listen to the Chasing Scratch podcast...!)


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Oh god, why is it such horrible colours? Had they run out of nice ones?
		
Click to expand...




tugglesf239 said:



			I’m sure it will roll them but by Christ that’s ghastly looking.
		
Click to expand...

it may not be to everyone’s taste but I absolutely love it, sure the lime green carbon sole is a bit loud but it’s nice to be different. Other than that it’s a copper spider X.
 I hate sight lines, after a putter fitting the fitter and I concluded they add doubt. If the putter is lined up with a laser and I stand over the ball it looks all wrong which is why I went for the spider tour at the time of the fitting.


----------



## Spoon (Dec 30, 2020)

10 x lamkin crossline corded (classic logo)
Triple track ball marker
Puma triple belt pack
Membership (month or so ago) 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			got one at the beginning of December. Really comfy to wear on course!
		
Click to expand...

I can now confirm this. Very comfortable and warm. I love the high collar so I didn't need a snood. 

Today I bought a Diamana Kia li driver shaft. Having one in my hybrid I've fancied one for a while and saw a 60g one with a ping adapter appear on eBay. So thought it would be rude not to.


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 30, 2020)

Pair of FootJoy pro SL carbon
Under armour cold gear gloves
Box of TP5’s


----------



## Daveg99 (Dec 31, 2020)

A box of yellow Pro V1 and i500s (4-PW) 😍


----------



## peld (Jan 1, 2021)

Last few days:
Skechers Torque golf shoes from Snaiton (love my many Inesis shoes but felt like I need proper spikes in this mud)

A C&B padded jacket
2 Sunderland polos
Sunderland trousers
A Sunderland mid layer
all from County Golf


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2021)

An offer popped up in my email from Wowcher. 3 30min lessons with the pro at Grange Park for £14. One of them too good to be true offers? I guess I’ll find out as I snapped it up 🤷‍♂️


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 1, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			An offer popped up in my email from Wowcher. 3 30min lessons with the pro at Grange Park for £14. One of them too good to be true offers? I guess I’ll find out as I snapped it up 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Paul is a good teacher knows his stuff.
That is cheap though,.
If you want a game after one of your lessons let me know.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 1, 2021)

Just bought 8 lessons for £240.

Now just gotta have a couple before we have anither lockdown/schools close!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 1, 2021)

A new stand mixer. I've been wanting to do more baking and decided to treat myself.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Just bought 8 lessons for £240.

Now just gotta have a couple before we have anither lockdown/schools close!
		
Click to expand...

Who with ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Who with ?
		
Click to expand...

Assistant pro at prince's.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Assistant pro at prince's.
		
Click to expand...

That's a very good deal, if it works out for you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			That's a very good deal, if it works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed.  I’ve had a couple if single lessons in the past but never stuck to them. Hoping a bit of financial outlay will make me commit.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Jan 1, 2021)

I got a clicgear 4.0 trolley for Christmas, first trolley I’ve ever owned, I’ve always carried and used a stand bag. Spent two hours this morning just putting it up and down to get used to it!

Looking now for a cart bag, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Traminator said:



			BT Sport monthly pass to go with Sky on NOW TV, and Amazon Prime.

With the weather and Covid, expecting to watch a lot of TV in the next few weeks and months... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you. We just got HBO Max. We've become hermits over here as COVID rages .


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2021)

Just ordered 4 boxes of Srixon Z Stars for £93 from CG Discount golf - they are overrun logos but at that price they'll be usable still ( or more precisely,  loseable)


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Just ordered 4 boxes of Srixon Z Stars for £93 from CG Discount golf - they are overrun logos but at that price they'll be usable still ( or more precisely,  loseable)
		
Click to expand...

That’ll last you a couple of rounds


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I got a clicgear 4.0 trolley for Christmas, first trolley I’ve ever owned, I’ve always carried and used a stand bag. Spent two hours this morning just putting it up and down to get used to it!

Looking now for a cart bag, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

If you are happy having a bag with a waterproof cover, rather that a waterproof bag, ClicGear's own bag is pretty good.

https://www.independentgolfreviews.com/clicgear-b3-cart-bag.html


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 2, 2021)

Montane baselayer and running fleece.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Jan 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you are happy having a bag with a waterproof cover, rather that a waterproof bag, ClicGear's own bag is pretty good.

https://www.independentgolfreviews.com/clicgear-b3-cart-bag.html

Click to expand...

I did see this and knowing it will fit the trolley perfectly is ideal. The challenge with that one is finding anywhere that’s selling it though!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 2, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I did see this and knowing it will fit the trolley perfectly is ideal. The challenge with that one is finding anywhere that’s selling it though!
		
Click to expand...

I've got the 4.0 trolley. I've the bag below.

2020-Big-Max-Aqua-Tour-3-Cart-Trolley-Golf-Bag


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 2, 2021)

Range finder


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I did see this and knowing it will fit the trolley perfectly is ideal. The challenge with that one is finding anywhere that’s selling it though!
		
Click to expand...

I think that, like the trolley, they are upgrading it so I expect to see a new one out fairly shortly.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2021)

We were in Costco and they were selling some cheap Callaway gilets and zip pullovers - I bought a black and grey gilet for £24. Seemed rude not to.


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We were in Costco and they were selling some cheap Callaway gilets and zip pullovers - I bought a black and grey gilet for £24. Seemed rude not to.
		
Click to expand...

Do we have Costco in the UK? I am in Northern Ireland, maybe just not over herr


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 4, 2021)

Here 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			Do we have Costco in the UK? I am in Northern Ireland, maybe just not over herr
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are in England, Scotland and Wales but not in N.Ireland for some reason.

https://www.costco.co.uk/store-finder


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We were in Costco and they were selling some cheap Callaway gilets and zip pullovers - I bought a black and grey gilet for £24. Seemed rude not to.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I'm going to Costco today, I'll see if they've got anything of the sort in.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2021)

Two Wilson Staff D7 hybrids picked up from the pro shop at my club in their new year sale!

Brand new 3H - £85
Ex demo (that ive been using for about 2 months including lockdown) 4H - £50 

135 all in - bargain in my eyes!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Nice one, I'm going to Costco today, I'll see if they've got anything of the sort in.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you try one on as the gilets came up big for some reason. I usually wear a medium but I had to buy a small - and it's still a touch loose. I have a feeling they were made for the American market..


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Make sure you try one on as the gilets came up big for some reason. I usually wear a medium but I had to buy a small - and it's still a touch loose. I have a feeling they were made for the American market..
		
Click to expand...

Callaway apparel tends to be on the larger size..


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Make sure you try one on as the gilets came up big for some reason. I usually wear a medium but I had to buy a small - and it's still a touch loose. I have a feeling they were made for the American market..
		
Click to expand...

Nice one I'm just like you, a small will be perfick😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Wife has just bought me a pair of these for my birthday. Summer fairways only!!!...............
View attachment 34212

Click to expand...

Arrived this morning, typical FJ's fit me perfectly. Light as a feather, and feel like a pair of slippers.
Dry weather only, there is no way these will be seeing muddy fairways, but can't wait to give them a proper try.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2021)

Been waiting a long time for one of these to turn up on ebay.  I already own one but fancy getting this refurbished in a differnt style. 

Just have to wait for it to arrive from the other side of the world then send it away to get refurbed.  

Should be done by the start of the season. Haha


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 4, 2021)

A 25kg bag of de-icing salt. The driveway was like an ice rink today and so I used up the last of my old stuff. More cold weather forecast so best not to take any chances.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy_T said:



			Top tip - thank you, just done the same 😁
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno Techfill Thermo jacket, arrived today - top warm jacket, nice fit, and easy to swing a club whilst wearing......Of course Boris has now locked us down so it’ll be too warm to wear it next time I can play golf! 😂


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Ooooh I hadn’t seen this thread...

In the last week I bought...

Reg flex Aldila shafts for my driver, 3w and 2h along with a new Titleist Players 4 bag. Shafts arrived yesterday. Bag arrives tomorrow. 

Now I get to look at them for weeks until I can try them out. 

...Off to look into driving nets and mats


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy_T said:



			Mizuno Techfill Thermo jacket, arrived today - top warm jacket, nice fit, and easy to swing a club whilst wearing......Of course Boris has now locked us down so it’ll be too warm to wear it next time I can play golf! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Don’t tell Beserk👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

Bought a set of US Kids clubs fot the boy. Aaaaaaaand lockdown.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 4, 2021)

Brand new PXG 0811 X driver with a HZRDUS smoke yellow stiff shaft. 

Will look lovely propped up against the wall in my kitchen till March..

Hmm


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Plastic air-balls around the house, you can set up chipping comps and the like, kept me occupied forever when I was a kid.

And look how I turned out 🤪😅
		
Click to expand...

We do that with some foam balls.


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 4, 2021)

Callaway HX soft flight foam balls for the garden during lockdown


----------



## slowhand (Jan 4, 2021)

A driving net and mat. Should help beat out some frustrations until we can get back on the course


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2021)

I bought some new running trainers, as my old ones are a bit torn up on the inside, and running is all we're allowed to do now. They're band by Brooks, not a brand I was familiar with, but my mate who's very much into running recommended them.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Brand new PXG 0811 X driver with a HZRDUS smoke yellow stiff shaft.

Will look lovely propped up against the wall in my kitchen till March..

Hmm
		
Click to expand...

Just bought 3 More PXG clubs. 

5 wood, hybrid and a putter.

Not because I’m a flash git... but because the discounts they have currently are ridiculous frankly. Lockdown boredom has cost me a few quid. 🥴


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Jan 7, 2021)

A pair of Under Armour HOVR Show SL GTX shoes. Been searching high and low since Christmas for a decent pair of spikeless shoes in size 12 so I was chuffed to spot these with a decent discount:

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...TX-Golf-Shoes-White-Black-Black.html#SID=9072

Shame I won't be able to wear them any time soon!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 7, 2021)

Splashed out big time and ordered a pair of alignment sticks with my remaining £10 left from my Amazon voucher that work gave me for christmas.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 7, 2021)

Not a purchase but put together my Xmas presents to make a putting studio 
	
	
		
		
	


	







http://imgur.com/a/iGfacvJ


----------



## niceboy (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Just bought 3 More PXG clubs.

5 wood, hybrid and a putter.

Not because I’m a flash git... but because the discounts they have currently are ridiculous frankly. Lockdown boredom has cost me a few quid. 🥴
		
Click to expand...

Hi, where are these bargains available from ? Cheers .


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

niceboy said:



			Hi, where are these bargains available from ? Cheers .
		
Click to expand...

From PXG direct pal

Gen 2 drivers £250
woods are £215
Hybrids are £205

All brand new

Plus putters and wedges are massively reduced

https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers

Careful now. Its rife with deals


----------



## Freewaytom (Jan 7, 2021)

A pair of these for cold & wet weather golfing & walking:

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/men-s...s-sh100-x-warm/_/R-p-177496?mc=8503823&c=GREY


----------



## ger147 (Jan 7, 2021)

With another lockdown to look forward to, very much doubting I'm gonna be anywhere near my office until summer at the earliest and the golf course frozen solid and shut for most of the last 4 weeks and a swamp on the odd occasion it's open, my new gaming PC gets delivered tomorrow.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 7, 2021)

Lockdowns are expensive.....
Garmin S62


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2021)

Jimmy_T said:



			Mizuno Techfill Thermo jacket, arrived today - top warm jacket, nice fit, and easy to swing a club whilst wearing......Of course Boris has now locked us down so it’ll be too warm to wear it next time I can play golf! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Mine turned up yesterday morning. Very good feeling jacket, nice and warm when I wore it out last night.


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			From PXG direct pal

Gen 2 drivers £250
woods are £215
Hybrids are £205

All brand new

Plus putters and wedges are massively reduced

https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers

Careful now. Its rife with deals 

Click to expand...


Some seriously good reductions across the board here mind

Top class irons,  now at mainstream brand prices,  if you buy previous models.... 👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			From PXG direct pal

Gen 2 drivers £250
woods are £215
Hybrids are £205

All brand new

Plus putters and wedges are massively reduced

https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers

Careful now. Its rife with deals 

Click to expand...

Oh Tuggs you little swine.......


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh Tuggs you little swine.......
		
Click to expand...

😂😂

Do it stuey

you know you wanna big boy 😘


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You a flipping sundodger with all that wonga?? 😀
		
Click to expand...

certainly not!

I’m an ex skimmer and a PFK one at that 

Afraid my killick Golly wages would not have covered my new PXG addiction 

Glad I got my ticket punched and stopped dragging arse as a civvie.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

moogie said:



			Some seriously good reductions across the board here mind

Top class irons,  now at mainstream brand prices,  if you buy previous models.... 👍
		
Click to expand...

Defo pal. 

Better than most main stream prices in some instances. 

Don’t think you can pick up a SIM or a MAVRIK for less than 350 sheets.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			From PXG direct pal

Gen 2 drivers £250
woods are £215
Hybrids are £205

All brand new

Plus putters and wedges are massively reduced

https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers

Careful now. Its rife with deals 

Click to expand...

Cheers ‘mate’!

😆👍🏻


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			😂😂

Do it stuey

you know you wanna big boy 😘
		
Click to expand...

Done🤦🤦


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			One word:

Joanna's... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Even I know Joannas in Southsea- the sticky carpets were legendary, a place that many visited when ships were out to sea. We used to go there from Petersfield - also Martines ?


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Even I know Joannas in Southsea- the sticky carpets were legendary, a place that many visited when ships were out to sea. We used to go there from Petersfield - also Martines ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes there was a martines in Petersfield late 90's


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

Traminator said:



			One word:

Joanna's... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

royal naval school of dancing. 

I was there the night they shut it down forever. 

Honking and superb at the same time.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Even I know Joannas in Southsea- the sticky carpets were legendary, a place that many visited when ships were out to sea. We used to go there from Petersfield - also Martines ?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂
Martines. Great shout mate.

That place was a dive. Miss it.

See also Emma’s (M-Wahs) in gosport or Tuesday night 15 quid all you could drink at Prague junction in Fareham.
Car park / taxi rank was like the OK Corral at closing 😂

Used to see the lad you were scrapping with, whilst stood hanging out like death on Wednesday morning 7am divisions on the parade square.

Ahh memories.

10 bonus points if you have frequented Jesters in Plymouth.

😂

100 points if you know Charlie’s hole in the wall in Gib 😂😂😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Yes there was a martines in Petersfield late 90's
		
Click to expand...

just thought. Was Martines not in Eastleigh? 

Or was there two?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 7, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			😂😂
Martines. Great shout mate.

That place was a dive. Miss it.

See also Emma’s (M-Wahs) in gosport or Tuesday night 15 quid all you could drink at Prague junction in Fareham.
Car park / taxi rank was like the OK Corral at closing 😂

Used to see the lad you were scrapping with, whilst stood hanging out like death on Wednesday morning 7am divisions on the parade square.

Ahh memories.




I have probably fought with most of you outside those clubs, The one in Petersfield was called Oscars 😂😂

😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IainP (Jan 7, 2021)

Arrived today, 13 superstroke cross comfort grips. I don't need them really but they seemed a good price and have fancied trying them for a while as an alternative to winn dri-tac.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 8, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			just thought. Was Martines not in Eastleigh?

Or was there two?
		
Click to expand...

Martines was also,in Eastleigh, then it became Martines 2 😂


----------



## Jensen (Jan 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We were in Costco and they were selling some cheap Callaway gilets and zip pullovers - I bought a black and grey gilet for £24. Seemed rude not to.
		
Click to expand...

I was in there yesterday and had to resist, they looked pretty good. They also had some polo shirts that looked nice, apart from the white one that looked a bit washed out


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			From PXG direct pal

Gen 2 drivers £250
woods are £215
Hybrids are £205

All brand new

Plus putters and wedges are massively reduced

https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers

Careful now. Its rife with deals 

Click to expand...


Just to say
This must be the worst post of the year so far

I've barely slept since reading it..... 😳


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 9, 2021)

moogie said:



			Just to say
This must be the worst post of the year so far

I've barely slept since reading it..... 😳
		
Click to expand...

😂

if it makes you feel any better..

Since I stumbled across the sale whilst innocently browsing the web the other day. 

I bought 4 things. I am also directly responsible for lads I know (including some esteemed forumers from Merseyside 😂) subsequently purchasing 

4 drivers, 2 woods,  3 hybrids, 2 putters as things stand. 

There are also some weak individuals from the Lancashire and Cheshire area. Sweating over the potential purchase of a full set of irons and another deliberating over wedges 😂

That’s just blokes I know 😂

So I suppose in summary what I am saying is 

Give in to temptation big man. Dooooo it 😁


----------



## Jimmy_T (Jan 9, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			😂

if it makes you feel any better..

Since I stumbled across the sale whilst innocently browsing the web the other day.

I bought 4 things. I am also directly responsible for lads I know (including some esteemed forumers from Merseyside 😂) subsequently purchasing

4 drivers, 2 woods,  3 hybrids, 2 putters as things stand.

There are also some weak individuals from the Lancashire and Cheshire area. Sweating over the potential purchase of a full set of irons and another deliberating over wedges 😂

That’s just blokes I know 😂

So I suppose in summary what I am saying is

Give in to temptation big man. Dooooo it 😁
		
Click to expand...

Driver plus 3, 5 and 7 wood for me last night...........FFS I don’t even have a 5 or 7 wood in my current setup


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jimmy_T said:



			Driver plus 3, 5 and 7 wood for me last night...........FFS I don’t even have a 5 or 7 wood in my current setup
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣 

7 wood you say.... 😫

logs on to pxg.com


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2021)

moogie said:



			Just to say
This must be the worst post of the year so far

I've barely slept since reading it..... 😳
		
Click to expand...

Bear in mind the delivery can take upto 5weeks to be delivered depending on what you order.

Eagerly awaiting delivery of a putter here 😀😀


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Bear in mind the* delivery can take upto 5weeks* to be delivered depending on what you order.

Eagerly awaiting delivery of a putter here 😀😀
		
Click to expand...

That would be about perfect timing then potentially!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2021)

1 of them accustrike mats.

Online shopping and lockdown. I’m like frank lampard in a summer transfer window. JUST BUY EVERYTHING! Something’s gotta work


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			1 of them accustrike mats.

Online shopping and lockdown. I’m like frank lampard in a summer transfer window. JUST BUY EVERYTHING! Something’s gotta work
		
Click to expand...

They do look a good idea so you actually have some feedback from smacking it into a net. When I looked they were hideously expensive though.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They do look a good idea so you actually have some feedback from smacking it into a net. When I looked they were hideously expensive though.
		
Click to expand...

Anywhere from a tenner to 30 quid on ebay.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Jan 9, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			🤣🤣

7 wood you say.... 😫

logs on to pxg.com
		
Click to expand...

I too laughed when some of my mates started carrying the ‘heaven wood’, but I’m determined to win some of the money they’ve since taken off me back! 😂


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Bear in mind the delivery can take upto 5weeks to be delivered depending on what you order.

Eagerly awaiting delivery of a putter here 😀😀
		
Click to expand...


I bought PXG putter from hotgolf in black friday sale
Gen 2 operator....... Spider type model
Reduced to 299....then further 10% off 1st order from them 

Delivered within 48hrs

Managed to get on putting green once
Good weight to it
Well balanced👍

Now gathering dust like the rest of the clubs😔


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			😂

if it makes you feel any better..

Since I stumbled across the sale whilst innocently browsing the web the other day.

I bought 4 things. I am also directly responsible for lads I know (including some esteemed forumers from Merseyside 😂) subsequently purchasing

4 drivers, 2 woods,  3 hybrids, 2 putters as things stand.

There are also some weak individuals from the Lancashire and Cheshire area. Sweating over the potential purchase of a full set of irons and another deliberating over wedges 😂

That’s just blokes I know 😂

So I suppose in summary what I am saying is

Give in to temptation big man. Dooooo it 😁
		
Click to expand...


Well...... All I can say is

The itch has been well and truly scratched😉


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 9, 2021)

Just wanted to buy something so ordered a Headcover for my driver off AliExpress, any stuff I've bought from them usually arrives in about a month, I just loved the pure white with the skull design, very different to anything out there, hopefully the quality will be ok when it arrives


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 9, 2021)

moogie said:



			Well...... All I can say is

The itch has been well and truly scratched😉
		
Click to expand...

Good man. What you get? 

I’ve just had a letter from the bank manager. 

Dear mr Tuggles 

Your overdraft is a limit, not a target!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2021)

A pair of Footjoy Dry Joys Tour at £50 off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Wow, not many around. 
I tried to get a pair at the beginning of winter but FJ told my pro they were massively short of stock.
		
Click to expand...

Searched eBay in my size & it threw up 2 pairs in my size, one in all white, the other white with a black nubuck saddle.  The white & black were even cheaper but I wasn't sure about the nubuck on an all weather shoe.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 9, 2021)

A Black KBS Shaft, And Black Scotty grip. Put them both on today and very happy with the result!


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 9, 2021)

DanFST said:



			A Black KBS Shaft, And Black Scotty grip. Put them both on today and very happy with the result!

View attachment 34399
View attachment 34400

Click to expand...

I'm not the biggest Scotty fan but that looks great with the all black, well done


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Good man. What you get?

I’ve just had a letter from the bank manager.

Dear mr Tuggles

Your overdraft is a limit, not a target!
		
Click to expand...


A set of 0311 Gen 2 irons

Everything I didn't need........
But cabin fever has struck😂

As they're now about the same price as latest model Titleist,  Taylormade,  even some Pings
Felt it'd be rude not to


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jan 9, 2021)

I have never bought a golf club without being fitted for it or procrastinating for ages over it. Saw the recent PXG posts and in a few weeks should be the (hopefully) proud owner of an 0317 XGEN 2 22 degree hybrid. 
Now the sleepless nights will begin...


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			Just wanted to buy something so ordered a Headcover for my driver off AliExpress, any stuff I've bought from them usually arrives in about a month, I just loved the pure white with the skull design, very different to anything out there, hopefully the quality will be ok when it arrives
		
Click to expand...

Is this site for real??


----------



## DanFST (Jan 9, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Is this site for real??
		
Click to expand...

It'll take a couple months to arrive!


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Puttout mat and pressure trainer (reduced on Amazon) - not in stock so could be a long wait...


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			Puttout mat and pressure trainer (reduced on Amazon) - not in stock so could be a long wait...
		
Click to expand...

They’ve probably ordered it off aliexpress 😆


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 10, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Is this site for real??
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah it's fake and will take a while to arrive but generally the stuff is all very good quality, I bought one of their puttout versions for a couple of quid and it works perfectly.


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 10, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			They’ve probably ordered it off aliexpress 😆
		
Click to expand...

Pressure trainer arrives Monday. It’s the mat that’s not in stock


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

Cleveland cbx2 wedge from Snainton golf for £54


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

To give myself something to look forward to through lockdown I have just ordered Mizuno jpx921 Hot Metal irons with UST Recoil shafts and Plus 4 grips.

Had a fitting back in the Autumn so  knew my lie and length specs.

Custom fit, so obviously there will be quite a delay but so what, I've got no opportunity to use them.🙄


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			To give myself something to look forward to through lockdown I have just ordered Mizuno jpx921 Hot Metal irons with UST Recoil shafts and Plus 4 grips.

Had a fitting back in the Autumn so  knew my lie and length specs.

Custom fit, so obviously there will be quite a delay but so what, I've got no opportunity to use them.🙄
		
Click to expand...

Those recoil shafts are awesome, I have them in my mp20 irons, and the same grips. You will enjoy yourself immensely 👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			A Black KBS Shaft, And Black Scotty grip. Put them both on today and very happy with the result!

View attachment 34399
View attachment 34400

Click to expand...

Did you do the shaft yourself? How did you get rid of the existing shaft?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Those recoil shafts are awesome, I have them in my mp20 irons, and the same grips. You will enjoy yourself immensely 👍
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the shaft, I already have it in my jpx hybrid. 

Light in weight but not whippy.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Did you do the shaft yourself? How did you get rid of the existing shaft?
		
Click to expand...

I did make a step by step guide, but resizing every image was a pain. If a mod could resize them all once they are up, Happy to post it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2021)

Perfect putt mat and a new exercise bike for the knee.  Both going in the garage but my theory is 

1) I know I need to improve my putting stroke 
2) I need to build more muscle in the knee / drop some timber.

The idea is 30 mins on the bike, 30 mins putting, 30 mins on the bike.

Likely outcome, 

Putting Mat will be in forsale section and bike will go on Shpock - oh and I’ll destroy a tin of quality street!


----------



## IanM (Jan 10, 2021)

A Galvin Green top with over a third off the original price... only expensive now rather than VERY


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			A Halving Green top with over a third off the original price... only expensive now rather than VERY
		
Click to expand...

been keeping an eye on the GG stuff. There sale don’t seem as good as in previous years 🤔


----------



## IanM (Jan 10, 2021)

Got it off the Foremost Golf site...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			A Galvin Green top with over a third off the original price... only expensive now rather than VERY
		
Click to expand...

Which model did you get?


----------



## IanM (Jan 10, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Which model did you get?
		
Click to expand...

Lincoln Interface...I figured it'll be a useful all rounder. Top layer that can keep the rain off too, an alternative to the big rain jacket.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 10, 2021)

I made my first couple of buys from that aliexpress. 4 iPhone screen protectors bought and delivered for 1p 

And some golf stuff to sell on. I’ll be loaded in about 6 months 😆


----------



## Midnight (Jan 10, 2021)

IanM said:



			Lincoln Interface...I figured it'll be a useful all rounder. Top layer that can keep the rain off too, an alternative to the big rain jacket.
		
Click to expand...

what is the sizing like on GG stuff please mate


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2021)

Midnight said:



			what is the sizing like on GG stuff please mate
		
Click to expand...

snug, and for those large boned of us, snugger


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			I made my first couple of buys from that aliexpress. 4 iPhone screen protectors bought and delivered for 1p 

And some golf stuff to sell on. I’ll be loaded in about 6 months 😆
		
Click to expand...

Did you get some Scooty comeran putters?


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			Did you get some Scooty comeran putters?
		
Click to expand...

i bought one of them off ebay once  holed absolutely everything for a couple of years with it too lol


----------



## IanM (Jan 10, 2021)

Midnight said:



			what is the sizing like on GG stuff please mate
		
Click to expand...

I'm large in UA/Adidas.  But XL in Galvin


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			That Snainton Golf site is dangerous 😱

SIM Max drivers under 300 quid now...
		
Click to expand...

I need to block access to it soon


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			Did you get some Scooty comeran putters?
		
Click to expand...

Can I it put you down as a potential customer? 🤔


----------



## Jensen (Jan 11, 2021)

Midnight said:



			what is the sizing like on GG stuff please mate
		
Click to expand...

I’ll second it, I’m ususally XL, in GG it’s XXL 😯


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

Couldn't hold out https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...-14-zip-jersey-sweater-e754/colour/light-blue


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2021)

Some meat and rubs from an online butcher.


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 11, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couldn't hold out https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...-14-zip-jersey-sweater-e754/colour/light-blue

Click to expand...

Nice. Severely tempted by the navy/dark grey. Lockdown spending 😲


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2021)

Wallop!!!! Roll on Summer. Paired with some white chinos.....


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2021)

Bought a speed stick. Hopefully give me a few extra yards down the line. Swoosh swoosh swoosh!


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Bought a speed stick. Hopefully give me a few extra yards down the line. Swoosh swoosh swoosh!
		
Click to expand...

it would've been more impressive if you had bought a stick of speed


----------



## Steviefella (Jan 13, 2021)

Bigmax drilite 7 stand bag arrived, 67 bucks new from Affordable golf eBay shop after discount.👌
Bought so I could play with a half to 3/4 set and learn how to produce different shots.  
Few bits of clobber too and a 21 degree hybrid in TS2 form, to fit between 18 deg 5w and 5Iron.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			it would've been more impressive if you had bought a stick of speed
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it'll turn my driver into one. I can sell it to you then, but you'll have to learn to hit like a normal person first.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hopefully it'll turn my driver into one. I can sell it to you then, but you'll have to learn to hit like a normal person first.
		
Click to expand...

Also learn how to hit with his right handed


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Also learn how to hit with his right handed 

Click to expand...

That’s leftist!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			That’s leftist!
		
Click to expand...

No politics on the forum. You know that!


----------



## AliMc (Jan 13, 2021)

Kind of gone off Titleist balls a bit so at the start of last year bought a dozen Callaway chrome soft, quite like them but now about to open the last sleeve of 3, bought 6 TP5's today to give them a go, just like to try out a few different options 😀


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2021)

4 tee shirts and a pair of shorts £53 from County Golf

I've never been let down by them over the last 4, or so, years I've used them


----------



## AliMc (Jan 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Bridgestone Tour BXS and BX are top balls, the BXS is quieter like the Prov1, the BX a bit clicker like the ProV1X.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tram, I will maybe try them next !


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 13, 2021)

52, 56 & 60 virtually new RTX4 wedges off eBay, listed my RTX3 wedges and they sold within an hour. That's definitely it now. No more new clubs


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 14, 2021)

Nike air max 90s.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			4 tee shirts and a pair of shorts £53 from County Golf

I've never been let down by them over the last 4, or so, years I've used them
		
Click to expand...

Do you know something about the Kent weather I'm missing ?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Do you know something about the Kent weather I'm missing ?
		
Click to expand...


Fair weather golfer ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Fair weather golfer ?
		
Click to expand...

Think I'd need a boat to get to the course 💦⛵


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Think I'd need a boat to get to the course 💦⛵
		
Click to expand...

Isn't sailing prohibited?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Isn't sailing prohibited?
		
Click to expand...

Not if you're coming from France. 😉


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			Puttout mat and pressure trainer (reduced on Amazon) - not in stock so could be a long wait...
		
Click to expand...

Arrived today! Had a play for 30 mins after work tonight. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 14, 2021)

Scotty 2004 Hula Girl Headcover.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			4 tee shirts and a pair of shorts £53 from County Golf

I've never been let down by them over the last 4, or so, years I've used them
		
Click to expand...

I’m purposely staying offline hoping all the good sizes go!


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			4 tee shirts and a pair of shorts £53 from County Golf

I've never been let down by them over the last 4, or so, years I've used them
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that after covid the world needs to see your legs


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

2 new tops a dark blue Oscar Jacobson one and a bright green FJ one


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			Not sure that after covid the world needs to see your legs
		
Click to expand...

You'd see better legs on a table 😖


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2021)

I ordered a new facemask from Pacamask the other day. The ones I have here are all either uncomfortable or look stupid. Pacamask is well reviewed. Just everyday 2021 things.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered a new facemask from Pacamask the other day. The ones I have here are all either uncomfortable or look stupid. Pacamask is well reviewed. Just everyday 2021 things.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get fitted for your mask?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Did you get fitted for your mask?
		
Click to expand...

No, luckily I have a standard face.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 15, 2021)

9 new lamkin grips and a stroke save putter grip, going to have a go at re-gripping myself.


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			9 new lambkins grips and a stroke save putter grip, going to have a go at re-gripping myself.
		
Click to expand...


they the traditional Welsh version


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			they the traditional Welsh version 

Click to expand...

😂👍


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 16, 2021)

As an alternative to the much more expensive versions, I received a new range finder today for the princely sum of £40 (Ali express again). It was delivered within a fortnight and came fitted with the lithium battery, the quality seems great and have been testing it out in the garden and seems to work perfectly. It is the mileseey one. I have to admit I'm really impressed, carry case is great, finder itself is great and price was superb.

It's this one, tried to post a pic but it wouldn't upload.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MiLESEEY...819829&hash=item2f41a9866a:g:WsgAAOSwE25e8yoK


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Can it be used without the Slope function?
		
Click to expand...


Yes can be used with the slope function, I haven't obviously tried it out yet but it seems to do everything the big boys do.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Some mountain tee things, the birdtees were £25 .. which was a little steep


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

Bought one of these https://par73apparel.com/collections/polo-shirts/products/pale-blue-par73-tracer-polo

Very small start up company but I've got a few of their shirts and some are several years old and no fading or loss of shape. They are struggling thanks to Covid but hoping the quality of the product comes through. Don't be put off by all the Golfmates (Youtube channel) as they are not doing these anymore


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Without?
		
Click to expand...

I believe so, but as I said I haven't played with it fully yet, there is a good comparison review of it on YouTube by the buy from sas golf. I'll get a good play about with it on Monday as I'll be home alone and let you know how it goes, but first impressions are very positive


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

An Oscar Jacobson wps top.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Without?
		
Click to expand...

I have one of the Mileseey range finders. There is a switch on the side which turns slope on and off


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bought one of these https://par73apparel.com/collections/polo-shirts/products/pale-blue-par73-tracer-polo

Very small start up company but I've got a few of their shirts and some are several years old and no fading or loss of shape. They are struggling thanks to Covid but hoping the quality of the product comes through. Don't be put off by all the Golfmates (Youtube channel) as they are not doing these anymore
		
Click to expand...

Not seen these before. Picked up a nice polo in the sale👍


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Thanks.
Their ebay listing makes a big thing of the slope function but I didn't see any mention of it being optional.
Interesting to see if the massive difference in price between that and a Bushnell is justified.
I have one somewhere in between, seems to do the same job 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

yeah. My immediate impressions from the first few rounds with mine is that I think i’d spend a bit extra on a Bushnell, or gone to somewhere like Precision Pro and picked up a unit. just a bit more confidence in the data provided. the Mileseey can ‘lock on’ to a pin and provide 3 or 4 different yardages. All within about 10 yards of each other, but there is still variation.

I tend to use my SkyCaddie as my main distance device, so the laser is just a backup. If it wasnt, then I would spend a bit more on a range finder


----------



## IainP (Jan 17, 2021)

Cabin fever may be setting in - things bought that I don't really need: 

A cheapy copy strike mat thingy from AliExpress. I'd never heard of AliExpress until this forum. It's a bit of a game to see if it arrives before we can play golf again.🙂

Some Cut Blue golf balls. I was given a £20 Amazon voucher for reviewing something, so just used that. Will see if the balls live up to their name (as some have said).😉

A cheapy tripod for a tablet. The popular auction site had stuck a £5 off voucher in my face.😲


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jan 17, 2021)

A pair Nike air max 1g ready for the summer golf


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2021)

Carpfather1 said:



			A pair Nike air max 1g ready for the summer golf
		
Click to expand...

Really smart looking shoes those, if only I didn't already have too many pairs 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

Carpfather1 said:



			A pair Nike air max 1g ready for the summer golf
		
Click to expand...

Keep seeing these reduced all over the place and have resisted pulling the trigger! Just not a necessary expense right now.

F1 2020 for the PS4 was though, apparently. Reduced to £27 right now, the demo was decent so I've bought it. Something the thrash the wife at.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Really smart looking shoes those, if only I didn't already have too many pairs 😬
		
Click to expand...

I like these and have them in the normal trainer version. Are they waterproof and anyone know how good they are in the wet?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I like these and have them in the normal trainer version. Are they waterproof and anyone know how good they are in the wet?
		
Click to expand...

They don't claim to be waterproof, very much a summer only shoe. They have a mesh upper, so any bit of a rain and they're done for.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 18, 2021)

Carpfather1 said:



			A pair Nike air max 1g ready for the summer golf
		
Click to expand...

I had the white and red ones last year, really like them.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I like these and have them in the normal trainer version. Are they waterproof and anyone know how good they are in the wet?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve bought them to use in the height of summer when it’s bone dry they’re not a waterproof shoe


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2021)

Some decent deals here in their January sale :
www.johnreaygolfshop.com

I ordered the other day, item arrived very quickly 👍🏾👍🏾

Click  on the banner that states Jan sale.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2021)

These Chinos - Are absolutely fantastic. I never buy cheap clothes, but wanted to give these a try as I was struggling to find tighter fitting stuff in 32x30. 

I bought a tester, now have bought multiple in a few colours. Really good fit, very comfy. Lets see if they last the test of time!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



These Chinos - Are absolutely fantastic. I never buy cheap clothes, but wanted to give these a try as I was struggling to find tighter fitting stuff in 32x30.

I bought a tester, now have bought multiple in a few colours. Really good fit, very comfy. Lets see if they last the test of time!
		
Click to expand...

You're brave, buying nameless Ebay trousers. I'd be expecting the seams to rip apart after a few wears to be honest. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

Carpfather1 said:



			A pair Nike air max 1g ready for the summer golf
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't resist them any longer - have also ordered the Nike Air Max 1G, only 60 quid on the Nike website. Handily the wife volunteered to get them as a valentine's present! Just have to work out what I get her in return next month.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I couldn't resist them any longer - have also ordered the Nike Air Max 1G, only 60 quid on the Nike website. Handily the wife volunteered to get them as a valentine's present! Just have to work out what I get her in return next month.
		
Click to expand...

Women's Air Max 1G?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

Carpfather1 said:



			A pair Nike air max 1g ready for the summer golf
		
Click to expand...

I've had my eye on the Air Max 270 - which are waterproof. The grey / lime green colour style has been calling out to me for a long time. But no sign of any discounts and not at £130.

Nike Golf AIR MAX 270 G - Golf shoes - grey fog/smoke grey/white/black/grey - Zalando.co.uk


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I've had my eye on the Air Max 270 - which are waterproof. The grey / lime green colour style has been calling out to me for a long time. But no sign of any discounts and not at £130.

Nike Golf AIR MAX 270 G - Golf shoes - grey fog/smoke grey/white/black/grey - Zalando.co.uk

Click to expand...

ive got 2 pairs of these in the trainers and they are my favourite. Would like the golf ones but as you say £130!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

Odyssey stroke lab #9 putter for £129. 

Big Max dri-lite hybrid tour golf stand bag to put it in.

My older Callaway stand bag is rubbing the pvd coating off my iron shafts, and it has a big rip in the front above the zip. Time for a replacement, and I quite fancy a hybrid bag so I can carry or trolley without changing bags.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Odyssey stroke lab #9 putter for £129.

Big Max dri-lite hybrid tour golf stand bag to put it in.

My older Callaway stand bag is rubbing the pvd coating off my iron shafts, and it has a big rip in the front above the zip. Time for a replacement, and I quite fancy a hybrid bag so I can carry or trolley without changing bags.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I got a hybrid bag last year. So much easier not having to decide a day in advance if you'll be carrying or not and transferring everything to a different bag. Makes you wonder why they don't make more bags like that really. The only thing you give up is probably half a large pocket on one side.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 22, 2021)

Getting delivered today should be a Taylormade P790 UDI 2 iron.

got a fair bit of links golf coming up, and in the summer, my place can be very firm, so hopefully be a great tee club.

guess we’ll see when we eventually get out to play


----------



## NedPizza (Jan 22, 2021)

odyssey White Hot XG 33inch putter at £59.95 couldn't say no any longer


----------



## moogie (Jan 22, 2021)

Fedex delivered a black box from USA today...... 🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2021)

moogie said:



			Fedex delivered a black box from USA today...... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Ka Boom!!!

I'm tracking mine on a daily basis, its currently in transit in Memphis,Tennessee scheduled for delivery Tuesday. I Cant wait😁


----------



## AliMc (Jan 22, 2021)

My birthday on Thursday, wife said I better get something so ordered a Dunbar crested jersey, one of the assistants dropping it off tonight to my house


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 22, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Ka Boom!!!

I'm tracking mine on a daily basis, its currently in transit in Memphis,Tennessee scheduled for delivery Tuesday. I Cant wait😁
		
Click to expand...

my driver and 5 wood have arrived. 

Hybrid and putter still in the states 😂


----------



## moogie (Jan 22, 2021)

Can't even upload pics.... Or I'd happily share

Something to look at for a couple of months anyway,  before I get them dirty🙄


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 22, 2021)

Another spurk mat, managed to damage mine 😕


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2021)

I’ll keep my eBay vouchers back for some pxg bargains


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Bagged a Vokey 52 deg SM wedge for £20 to match my 56 and 60 wedges. And stuck a new Tour Velvet 360 grip on it. Easy peasy 

...I need to be playing golf, not just buying shit 😄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			A pair of Footjoy Dry Joys Tour at £50 off. 

Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			Wow, not many around.  
I tried to get a pair at the beginning of winter but FJ told my pro they were massively short of stock.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Searched eBay in my size & it threw up 2 pairs in my size, one in all white, the other white with a black nubuck saddle.  The white & black were even cheaper but I wasn't sure about the nubuck on an all weather shoe.
		
Click to expand...

And now another pair of Footjoy Dry Joys Tour, all black, for £85.  

Shame I missed the Pro SL Carbons for £110.


----------



## IainP (Jan 24, 2021)

A vpn subscription (surfshark) and one of those inflatable balls on a lanyard for a play


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2021)

Some prawns for dindins...pan fried with chillies, garlic, olive oil, white wine, wallop!!!
😋😋😋😋


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Some prawns for dindins...pan fried with chillies, garlic, olive oil, white wine, wallop!!!
😋😋😋😋
View attachment 34679

Click to expand...

Very nice Rob. Real crusty bread and proper butter to dip in the juices👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And now another pair of Footjoy Dry Joys Tour, all black, for £85. 

Shame I missed the Pro SL Carbons for £110.  

Click to expand...

Competing with Homer to see how many golf shoes you can own - will Mrs Bim be cleaning them ?


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Some prawns for dindins...pan fried with chillies, garlic, olive oil, white wine, wallop!!!
😋😋😋😋
View attachment 34679

Click to expand...

That looks horrific, one of my worst nightmares!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Some prawns for dindins...pan fried with chillies, garlic, olive oil, white wine, wallop!!!
😋😋😋😋
View attachment 34679

Click to expand...

You escaped from the toilet yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You escaped from the toilet yet?
		
Click to expand...

Dindins this evening Chris. You posh gits call it something else
🤪🤪🤪


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Dindins this evening Chris. You posh gits call it something else
🤪🤪🤪
		
Click to expand...

Put the bog roll in the freezer on stand by then.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Put the bog roll in the freezer on stand by then.
		
Click to expand...

Prawns don't do that to me to be fair mate.
Bolognese on the other hand....💩💩💩💩💩


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 24, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I like these and have them in the normal trainer version. Are they waterproof and anyone know how good they are in the wet?
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			They don't claim to be waterproof, very much a summer only shoe. They have a mesh upper, so any bit of a rain and they're done for.
		
Click to expand...

As Orikoru said they aren't waterproof, I've worn mine in heavy showers with no problem but you wouldn't want to be wading though long wet rough or through puddles - wouldn't agree that they are a summer only shoe though - I've worn mine on the course twice this week with normal socks - both days temperature was around freezing and my feet were toasty warm.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			That looks horrific, one of my worst nightmares!
		
Click to expand...

Wallop!!
😋😋😋😋😋😋


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Wallop!!
😋😋😋😋😋😋
	View attachment 34685

Click to expand...

Looks good


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Wallop!!
😋😋😋😋😋😋
	View attachment 34685

Click to expand...

Bloody hell, that looks like it's been eaten before!

Oh, and why have you sprinkled grass cuttings all over it?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			Bloody hell, that looks like it's been eaten before!

Oh, and why have you sprinkled grass cuttings all over it?
		
Click to expand...

Heathen


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Heathen
		
Click to expand...

I could munch through that quite happily 👍👍


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks nice Smiffster.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2021)

jobr1850 said:



			Rich, wouldn't recommend the Pro SL carbon - I find them too rigid and thus uncomfortable over normal Pro sl
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jon, I'd heard that, although most reviews were quite positive, so I pondered for a bit & someone else snaffled them as I pondered.


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Heathen
		
Click to expand...

You call me a heathen, yet it's you who hasn't got sprouts in it.
No sprouts ............................... no point!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			That looks horrific, one of my worst nightmares!
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who loves Brussel Sprouts...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Competing with Homer to see how many golf shoes you can own - will Mrs Bim be cleaning them ?
		
Click to expand...

No, and no.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 25, 2021)

Big max hybrid bag. To further the efforts of weight loss, trolley been sacked off, will be carrying for 2021.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

I just ordered a preowned set of Mizuno JPX 900 Forged irons. Traded an old set of Taylormade 2017 M2s. I've been playing the JPX 850 forged and decided to upgrade to graphite shafts. At age 71 (next week) the softer shafts will probably be better for my torn rotator cuff. Hopefully, they'll be here late next week.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 25, 2021)

Not today, but I bought an Apple watch at end of last week and used it with Golfshot app when I was out for nine holes on Saturday. 

I've had Golfshot on my phone pretty much since it came out (cost £17.99 one off payment then) so I've got Plus membership which gets a bit more than the Free one but not as much as the Pro membership.

Free and Plus Golfshot membership only gets distance to front, centre and back of the green on the Apple watch app, while the Pro one gets a lot more - score tracking etc. most of which I don't want - The only bit I'd like from the Pro membership is distance to hazards - but for the few times I want that I will just get my phone out of my bag.


----------



## Bobby19 (Jan 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Not today, but I bought an Apple watch at end of last week and used it with Golfshot app when I was out for nine holes on Saturday.

I've had Golfshot on my phone pretty much since it came out (cost £17.99 one off payment then) so I've got Plus membership which gets a bit more than the Free one but not as much as the Pro membership.

Free and Plus Golfshot membership only gets distance to front, centre and back of the green on the Apple watch app, while the Pro one gets a lot more - score tracking etc. most of which I don't want - The only bit I'd like from the Pro membership is distance to hazards - but for the few times I want that I will just get my phone out of my bag.
		
Click to expand...

Considering an Apple Watch myself. Is Golfshot considered the best app for smart watches ? Currently use a Garmin S10 and was wondering if going this route would be an upgrade overall


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 25, 2021)

Just based on my experience. Be careful with Apple watches for golf specifically. 

One, the bezel will interfere with your swing at the top of the swing. Mine engaged Siri until I discovered who to disable it on my phone Iwatch controller app. Then it needs switching back on after the round because without Siri active, my CarPlay in my Audi would not work. 

Annoying. 

The only way I could figure out how to stop this annoying design, was to wear my watch upside down (inverted) so that the bezel faced up my forearm. Then rotate the screen upside down so I could read it. 

On top of that. My new (at the time) iwatch4 battery would seldom last a full round with GPS enabled. 

I got so annoyed I just bought a Garmin instead tbh. Much better as a golf device that did not make me want to smash it to pieces when i used it. 

Oh and lastly. I found that on occasion, the watch screen would default back to the main screen often, meaning I had to re navigate to the GPS I was using. This was despite me enabling an option on the phone to only open the last used app. 

Not the end of the world but annoying nonetheless


----------



## peld (Jan 25, 2021)

Not sure what else you are doing with your watch if it was struggling to last a round??!!
I have an Apple Watch 3 and battery life is fine. GPS accuracy is good too. I would have said Hole19 was the best free app but they just stopped the scoring function on the free version. Going to try GolfShot if the snow eventually melts.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 25, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Just based on my experience. Be careful with Apple watches for golf specifically.

One, the bezel will interfere with your swing at the top of the swing. Mine engaged Siri until I discovered who to disable it on my phone Iwatch controller app. Then it needs switching back on after the round because without Siri active, my CarPlay in my Audi would not work.

Annoying.

The only way I could figure out how to stop this annoying design, was to wear my watch upside down (inverted) so that the bezel faced up my forearm. Then rotate the screen upside down so I could read it.

On top of that. My new (at the time) iwatch4 battery would seldom last a full round with GPS enabled.

I got so annoyed I just bought a Garmin instead tbh. Much better as a golf device that did not make me want to smash it to pieces when i used it.

Oh and lastly. I found that on occasion, the watch screen would default back to the main screen often, meaning I had to re navigate to the GPS I was using. This was despite me enabling an option on the phone to only open the last used app.

Not the end of the world but annoying nonetheless
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no problem with any part of the watch interfering with my swing - I take it you meant the wheel on the side which I believer the call the digital crown - a bezel is something else completely isn't it? - and the watch had 60%+ battery life after my round.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 25, 2021)

Bobby19 said:



			Considering an Apple Watch myself. Is Golfshot considered the best app for smart watches ? Currently use a Garmin S10 and was wondering if going this route would be an upgrade overall
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't know - I used Golfshot because I've got it already - as I said I only want distances though - no interest at all in using a watch to keep my score or track my shots.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 25, 2021)

peld said:



			Not sure what else you are doing with your watch if it was struggling to last a round??!!
I have an Apple Watch 3 and battery life is fine. GPS accuracy is good too. I would have said Hole19 was the best free app but they just stopped the scoring function on the free version. Going to try GolfShot if the snow eventually melts.
		
Click to expand...

I used the Arcos app. Maybe that was a drainer with the tracking. 

Dunno tbh  🤷‍♂️


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Absolutely no problem with any part of the watch interfering with my swing - I take it you meant the wheel on the side which I believer the call the digital crown - a bezel is something else completely isn't it? - and the watch had 60%+ battery life after my round.
		
Click to expand...

yeah you are correct mate. The crown sorry. Bezel is something else. 

Used to press it all the time. More so when I wore a glove that had more off a cuff though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

A Calvin Klein sweater from County Golf, 20 quid. I won't even wear it for golf probably, it looked nice and I'd more likely wear it to work or as a smart casual jumper.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Calvin Klein sweater from County Golf, 20 quid. I won't even wear it for golf probably, it looked nice and I'd more likely wear it to work or as a smart casual jumper.
		
Click to expand...

Eeek, wearing golf clothing when you're not golfing 😬


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Eeek, wearing golf clothing when you're not golfing 😬
		
Click to expand...

Almost as bad as carp anglers going to carp shows in camo gear.....prats.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Wallop!!
😋😋😋😋😋😋
	View attachment 34685

Click to expand...

You wasted half of them, the heads a good calcium intake, and the brain is so sweet, it's lovely.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			You wasted half of them, the heads a good calcium intake, and the brain is so sweet, it's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Damn. I've thrown them away now.
I enjoyed them so much though that I'm getting some more for my tea tomorrow night.
PM me your address and I'll send you the heads, brains and all. And I'll pack them in ice so that don't go orf.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Damn. I've thrown them away now.
I enjoyed them so much though that I'm getting some more for my tea tomorrow night.
PM me your address and I'll send you the heads, brains and all. And I'll pack them in ice so that don't go orf.
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind but have plenty here, don't waste 'em, just pan fry them up until a crispy and pop 'em in your gob, ebi miso (the brain) really is a sweet delight


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			That's very kind but have plenty here, don't waste 'em, just pan fry them up until a crispy and pop 'em in your gob, ebi miso (the brain) really is a sweet delight

Click to expand...

I'm okay thanks
🤢🤢🤢


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Eeek, wearing golf clothing when you're not golfing 😬
		
Click to expand...

They sell loads on County-Golf that doesn't even look like golf clothing to me! I once bought a black Puma zip up jacket from there that I only wear for football. 

This is the jumper. No way is that a golf one.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Almost as bad as carp anglers going to carp shows in camo gear.....prats.


Click to expand...

Same as those people who wear golf gear when they are watching live golf at the Open for example


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 26, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			Same as those people who wear golf gear when they are watching live golf at the Open for example
		
Click to expand...

I wear golf gear when watching golf. 

Ostensibly because I’m still walking around a potentially wet windy golf course. 

Genuine question is what practical alternatives are there?


----------



## Curls (Jan 26, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			I wear golf gear when watching golf.

Ostensibly because I’m still walking around a potentially wet windy golf course.

Genuine question is what practical alternatives are there?
		
Click to expand...

I know a guy who gets dressed up in his football kit to watch a match on telly, will don his day at the races gear for the horses on a Sunday, and yeah his golf gear to watch a Major. On TV. 

Then again he’s a lunatic so I’m not sure what point I’m making. He’s some craic to play golf with though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

Curls said:



			I know a guy who gets dressed up in his football kit to watch a match on telly, will don his day at the races gear for the horses on a Sunday, and yeah his golf gear to watch a Major. On TV.

Then again he’s a lunatic so I’m not sure what point I’m making. He’s some craic to play golf with though.
		
Click to expand...

That's just like how you've got to put a suit on when your team gets to a cup final on Football Manager.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 26, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			I wear golf gear when watching golf.

Ostensibly because I’m still walking around a potentially wet windy golf course.

Genuine question is what practical alternatives are there?
		
Click to expand...

Wet weather gear I agree with. It was more an observation about people dressed as though they’re playing golf when they’re actually just watching (normal weather conditions) polo, golf trousers, golf shoes etc


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Under Armour trousers for only a tenner. Well played County Golf, you got me again. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Under Armour trousers for only a tenner. Well played County Golf, you got me again. Dear oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me you bought the white ones 🤞🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Please tell me you bought the white ones 🤞🤣
		
Click to expand...

They're not white they're 'sand'. I couldn't face wearing white ones.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They sell loads on County-Golf that doesn't even look like golf clothing to me! I once bought a black Puma zip up jacket from there that I only wear for football. 

Click to expand...

You play football in a zip up jacket - madness


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			You play football in a zip up jacket - madness 

Click to expand...

Just a small, light one, it's handy for training when it's 2°c on a Wednesday night, or to throw on over my shirt after I've been subbed off on a Sunday.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Darn it....
I looked at them before work and thought I'd get some at lunchtime...
Too late, my size gone 🧐
So I just bought a 19.99 pair, only as I was logged in anyway of course 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we're the same size and I nicked them! 34W32L? Haha.


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 27, 2021)

Fortunately, they don't have my size. A few quid saved!


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Under Armour trousers for only a tenner. Well played County Golf, you got me again. Dear oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this heads up, just ordered a pair myself, of the sand ones of course. White is never alright!!


----------



## ConorReact21 (Jan 27, 2021)

My girlfriend wants to give me a gift and buy a beginner golfer's kit. Tell me what can be included in such a set, is there a pros who can give advice?


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 27, 2021)

Now it's UA sweaters! County golf are pushing us hard 😬


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 27, 2021)

New hi hat for me drum kit


----------



## Curls (Jan 27, 2021)

ConorReact21 said:



			My girlfriend wants to give me a gift and buy a beginner golfer's kit. Tell me what can be included in such a set, is there a pros who can give advice?
		
Click to expand...

There are a few pros here, and some excellent players, but mostly well intentioned folk who know varying amounts through either experience or research. And when I say research I mean buying thousands of clubs. 

Loads of topics to be found using the search tool above. Here’s one from recent times. The general theme is not to buy new, go back a few years there are perfectly serviceable clubs for a lot less. You defo don’t want to but one of those complete sets from direct sports or whatever. They’re absolute carp. 

Beginners clubs


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			New hi hat for me drum kit
		
Click to expand...

Which hats?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 27, 2021)

Didn't think anyone be interested....just the metal bits that the things sit on, mines bust


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bought myself a new VW Golf .
Always was my favourite car and the new one is really nice.
Got to wait until March just hope I can go out in it then.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 27, 2021)

A pair of the Nike Air 1G shoes mentioned earlier in the thread. Perfect for those summer rounds that seem to far away right now.

And non golf - a pair of  new tyres for my road bike after a bad spell with punctures.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 27, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Now it's UA sweaters! County golf are pushing us hard 😬
		
Click to expand...

just seen them in the 57th email of the day from them


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2021)

2 lengths of T-Track and a new router bit to install them. 

New mitre saw station coming along nicely.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I haven't been 32 leg since I was 12 😅
		
Click to expand...

Yet another sale today with a load of trousers at 60% off! Haven't checked the sizes mind. I'm going to have to add their emails to my block list at this rate. 😖


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yet another sale today with a load of trousers at 60% off! Haven't checked the sizes mind. I'm going to have to add their emails to my block list at this rate. 😖
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Tempted again but staying strong🥴


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I got a hybrid bag last year. So much easier not having to decide a day in advance if you'll be carrying or not and transferring everything to a different bag. Makes you wonder why they don't make more bags like that really. The only thing you give up is probably half a large pocket on one side.
		
Click to expand...

Hybrid bags imo are one of the best things they have come up with

I have a couple carry bags I used on my trolly for ages as I wanted to avoid the situation you say above 

However I know have a hybrid bag. Brilliant . My course is carry only in winter. Job done. Summer throw on a trolly. Job done


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2021)

Cobra speedzone xtreme 10.5 loft driver in white / black Matt finish 

And a replacement grip for it to match the rest


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yet another sale today with a load of trousers at 60% off! Haven't checked the sizes mind. I'm going to have to add their emails to my block list at this rate. 😖
		
Click to expand...

Lucky they only had white UA trousers in my size. Never gonna put a pair of white trousers on unless someone pays me a lot of money to do it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Mizuno ST200 3 wood. Ebay is dangerous when we are locked down...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mizuno ST200 3 wood. Ebay is dangerous when we are locked down... 

Click to expand...

I'm trying to wait for the new one....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm trying to wait for the new one....

Click to expand...

At £129 I wasn't waiting...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mizuno ST200 3 wood. Ebay is dangerous when we are locked down...  

Click to expand...

Yes indeed it is! Not eBay for me was clubhouse golf.. couldn't not hover over the driver all day

Cost me more than the driver as I've had to buy a stroller to offset it to the Mrs


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			At £129 I wasn't waiting... 

Click to expand...

Fair...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2021)

The wife has bought me a Garmin approach S40 - I haven’t worn a watch in years but this appears to be a smart watch as well as a GPS so interesting to see how I get on player with a GPS watch on


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have been so good during lockdown.... 
Like so so good..... But.... 
OK, only a dozen Titleist AVX (yellow) on sale at Snainton  £26 using the 10% code....


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 28, 2021)

Tried twice to buy a subscription to GM they have a offer on for a dozen z stars until 1st February. 

Was told no balls available 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 28, 2021)

Karl102 said:



			I have been so good during lockdown....
Like so so good..... But....
OK, only a dozen Titleist AVX (yellow) on sale at Snainton  £26 using the 10% code....
		
Click to expand...

They have literally just changed the price back to 44 quid a doz. bugger


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Lucky they only had white UA trousers in my size. Never gonna put a pair of white trousers on unless someone pays me a lot of money to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Makes you too easy a target when on the course ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Makes you too easy a target when on the course ?

Click to expand...

Too easy a target for ridicule, yes!


----------



## Hendy (Jan 28, 2021)

Ordered myself a SIM 2 driver


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Just received my new to me set of Mizuno JPX 900 forged irons with graphite shafts. They were a 71st birthday gift from me to me. I've been looking to change to graphite for quite awhile. However, I really liked my JPX 850 irons that were fit for me back in 2015. I finally found a preowned set online that closely resembles them.  Once I get my pro to check the lofts and lies to make sure they fit me, they're going in the bag.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 28, 2021)

My new  fitted mask hat and horse


----------



## IainP (Jan 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			Cabin fever may be setting in - things bought that I don't really need:

*A cheapy copy strike mat thingy from AliExpress. I'd never heard of AliExpress until this forum. It's a bit of a game to see if it arrives before we can play golf again.*🙂

Some Cut Blue golf balls. I was given a £20 Amazon voucher for reviewing something, so just used that. Will see if the balls live up to their name (as some have said).😉

A cheapy tripod for a tablet. The popular auction site had stuck a £5 off voucher in my face.😲
		
Click to expand...

*AliExpress 1   :   England Golf/UK Government  0*

Arrived today


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2021)

New 4th Gen Echo dot with built in clock. 
Brilliant sound quality from such a small device, and looks great on the bedside table.
And I can now operate the porch light and lamp in the front room without having to move my bum......
Cushty.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They're not white they're 'sand'. I couldn't face wearing white ones. 

Click to expand...

Sand?...... you mean old man brown 🤣🤣


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Sand?...... you mean old man brown 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

The colour of hearing aids?


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My new  fitted mask hat and horse 

Click to expand...

can you let @Lilyhawk know where you got them


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 30, 2021)

Just received my SAND under armour trousers from county golf, fabulous modern trendy colour and ridiculously comfortable trousers, so I just bought a under armour belt to complement them from CG discount golf on eBay


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 30, 2021)

4 X Peter Millar golf shirts - saw a couple on eBay and asked the guy what he wanted for them as they were new. Wanted shut of his stock so sold me 4 for £45 delivered - all new with tags.


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			Just received my SAND under armour trousers from county golf, fabulous modern trendy colour and ridiculously comfortable trousers, so I just bought a under armour belt to complement them from CG discount golf on eBay
		
Click to expand...

What material are they as I’m looking for new golf trousers but don’t really like the stretchy shiny ones


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			4 X Peter Millar golf shirts - saw a couple on eBay and asked the guy what he wanted for them as they were new. Wanted shut of his stock so sold me 4 for £45 delivered - all new with tags.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute bargain


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a pair of shoes coming from a make I haven't bought before, so I am hoping they fit ok.
They are absolutely hideous, so here's hoping.


----------



## Hammertoe (Jan 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			What material are they as I’m looking for new golf trousers but don’t really like the stretchy shiny ones
		
Click to expand...

They are a polyester/elastine mix, I wouldn't call them shiny but they certainly do have a bit of stretch to them


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Something that is a very, very expensive experiment. I will have to see what happens when it arrives, courses open, and I get a chance to try it out. I will post a review once I have a chance to try it out. Until then, it will remain a mystery, not just to me.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

Mizuno JPX 900 Hot Metal irons 4-pw for a bargain price of £249. Some pitting on the shafts but I couldn't really care less about that.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Something that is a very, very expensive experiment. I will have to see what happens when it arrives, courses open, and I get a chance to try it out. I will post a review once I have a chance to try it out. Until then, it will remain a mystery, not just to me.
		
Click to expand...

Not even a clue?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not even a clue?
		
Click to expand...

No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has the possibility of being a really stupid purchase.


----------



## Curls (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mizuno JPX 900 Hot Metal irons 4-pw for a bargain price of £249. Some pitting on the shafts but I couldn't really care less about that.
		
Click to expand...

They are HOT. What shafts are they? Had a 5i a few years ago cos my very lightweight Adams were short and I figured this would be like a 4i. Rocket. Not sure what you were playing before but I reckon they’d comfortably be a club:club and a half longer than my MPs. Consider adding a ~46 vokey or something to the set of you only have a gap wedge now cos even the PW will go like a scalded cat.


----------



## Curls (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has the possibility of being a really stupid purchase.
		
Click to expand...

Chipper?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has the possibility of being a really stupid purchase.
		
Click to expand...

Boo! 
Watching this one


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has the possibility of being a really stupid purchase.
		
Click to expand...

A mint condition set of Slazenger Peter Alliss star model?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2021)

Curls said:



			They are HOT. What shafts are they? Had a 5i a few years ago cos my very lightweight Adams were short and I figured this would be like a 4i. Rocket. Not sure what you were playing before but I reckon they’d comfortably be a club:club and a half longer than my MPs. Consider adding a ~46 vokey or something to the set of you only have a gap wedge now cos even the PW will go like a scalded cat.
		
Click to expand...

KBS c-taper lite in regular. I have Taylormade M4 which are long anyway but feel a bit dead, besides I've almost had them a year so definitely time for a change 🤣


----------



## Curls (Jan 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			KBS c-taper lite in regular. I have Taylormade M4 which are long anyway but feel a bit dead, besides I've almost had them a year so definitely time for a change 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Had M4s in a hire set Stateside. Awful, awful irons imo. Cheap feeling and dead off the face as you say. Those Mizzys are like spring loaded missile launchers by comparison and the kbs is a lovely flexy shaft that lets you feel where the clubhead is.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has the possibility of being a really stupid purchase.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s not these then a lengthy ban from the forum is in order


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			If it’s not these then a lengthy ban from the forum is in order 
View attachment 34787

Click to expand...

At least they would let the water out.

No.

They are also quite cheap.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			If it’s not these then a lengthy ban from the forum is in order
View attachment 34787

Click to expand...

I mean who buys golf shoes in Taupe


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			I mean who buys golf shoes in Taupe 

Click to expand...

CrowPerson?


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			CrowPerson?
		
Click to expand...

Naah, prefer a reliable brown or black for shoes.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Crow said:



			Naah, prefer a reliable brown or black for shoes.
		
Click to expand...


see not even Crow buys Taupe shoes  !!!!!


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 31, 2021)

Some spray stuff to lessen the amount my glasses steam up when wearing a mask in the cold


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mizuno JPX 900 Hot Metal irons 4-pw for a bargain price of £249. Some pitting on the shafts but I couldn't really care less about that.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great price. Been fancying a set of those myself. Assume it was an ebay job?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Thats a great price. Been fancying a set of those myself. Assume it was an ebay job?
		
Click to expand...

Saw them on Facebook mate, a pro down south selling them. A similar set 5-pw without pitting went for £340 on Saturday night 😬


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 1, 2021)

A new putter cover, just wanted to buy something, don't even really need it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2021)

A treadmill. I’ve tried and tried running on the roads and my knees just can’t cope with it


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			A new putter cover, just wanted to buy something, don't even really need it.
		
Click to expand...

The story of lockdown. I have a pair of trousers, a pair of shorts, a gilet, a mid-layer zip top, new summer shoes, all that I haven't even been able to wear yet.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			A treadmill. I’ve tried and tried running on the roads and my knees just can’t cope with it
		
Click to expand...

Treadmills aren't the most forgiving either mate


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Treadmills aren't the most forgiving either mate
		
Click to expand...

Yeah might be better running on grass in the local park. May need to invest in trail-running trainers though.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 1, 2021)

If we don't get to play soon I'll have bought some "new" clubs off e bay. Nowt to do but look. I have come very close a few time but been out bid....thank god.


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Treadmills aren't the most forgiving either mate
		
Click to expand...

I’ve always been ok on treadmills on the gym


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2021)

My PXG Closer Putter has just arrived....its stunning 😍


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The story of lockdown. I have a pair of trousers, a pair of shorts, a gilet, a mid-layer zip top, new summer shoes, all that I haven't even been able to wear yet. 

Click to expand...

I bought winter gear in lockdown 2 hoping to use over winter. At this rate it will be spring/summer 😲


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Something that is a very, very expensive experiment. I will have to see what happens when it arrives, *courses open, and I get a chance to try it out. I will post a review once I have a chance to try it out.* Until then, it will remain a mystery, not just to me.
		
Click to expand...

I may well have lost the will to live by the time that happens...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has *the possibility of being a really stupid purchase*.
		
Click to expand...

Where golf is concerned that hardly narrows it down...


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 1, 2021)

New Virgin deal. Long drawn out thing, and the guy on the other end was a tough cookie, so I had to back down, well Virgin have the best BB,  got basic TV and BB 200mb , coo it's fast, and a simm 5GB for £42 a month.  Happy enough.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Annual membership


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 1, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No. I need to try it before admitting what it is. It's a huge gamble, that has the possibility of being a really stupid purchase.
		
Click to expand...

CHIPPER!!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 1, 2021)

drive4show said:



			CHIPPER!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was silly money, and a complete wtf moment. I have no idea when it will arrive, when I will get to try it out, or if it will be the biggest waste of money ever. It could well be one swing, and out. It is pretty though.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 1, 2021)

New flat stick arrived. Gone for a custom My Spider X from TM. It’s incredible


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			New flat stick arrived. Gone for a custom My Spider X from TM. It’s incredible

View attachment 34812

View attachment 34813

Click to expand...

Nice - getting mine last year was a game changer for me 

What is customed ?


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nice - getting mine last year was a game changer for me

What is customed ?
		
Click to expand...

everything. The colour choices etc.

the Putter is black, black sole plate, silver x. Black grip. It says My Spider X on the bottom too, instead of the TM logo.
can only get the ‘standard’ version in copper, blue and chalk. none I am overly fond of. the black just gives it a subtle stealth look


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey Murph, is it one of these?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			Hey Murph, is it one of these?






Click to expand...

Jeez, even I am not that stupid.

I think.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			everything. The colour choices etc.

the Putter is black, black sole plate, silver x. Black grip. It says My Spider X on the bottom too, instead of the TM logo.
can only get the ‘standard’ version in copper, blue and chalk. none I am overly fond of. the black just gives it a subtle stealth look
		
Click to expand...

Nice - at first glance it looked blue still 

I had an original spider and loved it, went to a Scotty for a couple years but back to a Spider X the blue one and love it


----------



## azazel (Feb 2, 2021)

Callaway Mavrik Pro 2 hybrid from the pre-owned section of the Callaway website. KBS tour prototype X stiff shaft so it really is last chance saloon for me and hybrids. If this one goes left then the game's well and truly up!


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 2, 2021)

OK so I succumbed.... 
Ping g410 5 wood px black evenflow 85g shaft. Going to knock it down to a 4 wood loft. Got it from golf clubs for cash. Arrived next day. Great service and their 8/10 rating is pretty much like new. Had a 20% off voucher to boot!


----------



## Midnight (Feb 2, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			My PXG Closer Putter has just arrived....its stunning 😍
		
Click to expand...

photos please mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2021)

Some trail running shoes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Some trail running shoes 

Click to expand...

Goretex/Waterproof?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Goretex/Waterproof?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, I have really wide feet so finding a pair in stock in a wide fitting was a challenge in itself lol.


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2021)

A curry and a bottle of JD and I wasn’t fitted for either


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			A curry and a bottle of JD and I wasn’t fitted for either
		
Click to expand...

You Rebel......don't complain when you miss the glass...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ecco Street Retro Hydramax shoes. ABC Golf have reduced the price on eBay though not on their webite.


----------



## barry23 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ogio fuse aquatech 304 stand bag


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 4, 2021)

barry23 said:



			Ogio fuse aquatech 304 stand bag
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh which colour? Got my eye on one as well. My mate has one and its a really smart looking bag.

I'd just ordered a TM crossover hybrid bag off house of Fraser but then received an email saying out of stock. Pretty gutted as it was exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## barry23 (Feb 4, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Ooooh which colour? Got my eye on one as well. My mate has one and its a really smart looking bag.

I'd just ordered a TM crossover hybrid bag off house of Fraser but then received an email saying out of stock. Pretty gutted as it was exactly what I've been looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Ive gone for it in grey neon - hopefully its as nice in the flesh as it looks in the pictures I've seen so far


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 5, 2021)

barry23 said:



			Ive gone for it in grey neon - hopefully its as nice in the flesh as it looks in the pictures I've seen so far
		
Click to expand...

Nice, I've found myself looking at stealth bags for some reason, as plain and dark as I can get. There's an ogio in all black on affordable golf at the moment which may get bought tomorrow depending on how much retail therapy is required after work!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2021)

Not bought anything for ages, really getting the itch. Don't need anything at all but got to buy something! Anything! Even if it's just 3 rubber pyramid tees on a bit of string.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Not bought anything for ages, really getting the itch. Don't need anything at all but got to buy something! Anything! Even if it's just 3 rubber pyramid tees on a bit of string.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both...trying to hold back until shops and fitters open but when they do I have a feeling I'm going to go mental🤣


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Not bought anything for ages, really getting the itch. Don't need anything at all but got to buy something! Anything! Even if it's just 3 rubber pyramid tees on a bit of string.
		
Click to expand...

get some ball finder glasses too!


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Not bought anything for ages, really getting the itch. Don't need anything at all but got to buy something! Anything! Even if it's just 3 rubber pyramid tees on a bit of string.
		
Click to expand...

Too right, I just won this 1961 book on ebay about Women's golf, some intriguing chapter titles...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			Too right, I just won this 1961 book on ebay about Women's golf, some intriguing chapter titles...

View attachment 34886

Click to expand...

Good to see a chapter on Cecil Leitch, our most famous member.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2021)

Chapter 27 caught my eye


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 5, 2021)

Have been looking to get a starter set for my 6 year old daughter, she's a lefty and very tall for her age and it has proved quite difficult without spending a fortune, but i won an auction on eBay this morning for a brand new left handed Wilson profile box set that includes a driver, iron, wedge , putter and bag for £50 aged 8-11 years, I'm absolutely delighted and hopefully she will take to the game.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 5, 2021)

Crow said:



			Too right, I just won this 1961 book on ebay about Women's golf, some intriguing chapter titles...

View attachment 34886

Click to expand...

I can't help but think that the topic on page 108 should actually follow the one on page 113


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Not bought anything for ages, really getting the itch. Don't need anything at all but got to buy something! Anything! Even if it's just 3 rubber pyramid tees on a bit of string.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, every day a new email from County Golf and I have to resist from buying another jumper or pair of trousers I don't need.


----------



## IainP (Feb 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Not bought anything for ages, really getting the itch. Don't need anything at all but got to buy something! Anything! Even if it's just 3 rubber pyramid tees on a bit of string.
		
Click to expand...

What's the acceptable maximum number of balls to have stashed? Don't need any but keep looking... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 5, 2021)

New grip for the Bettinardi, will give it another chance and see if its the grip. 
You never know


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			What's the acceptable maximum number of balls to have stashed? Don't need any but keep looking... 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Two, just in case you need a provisional at some point.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 6, 2021)

Callaway connect swing training aid. Should help me keep right arm tucked in and stop going across at the top. In the garden today before the snow comes.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 6, 2021)

Just ordered a FootJoy HydroLite V2 Waterproof jacket, should be here on Tuesday - hopefully the size is OK.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2021)

IainP said:



			What's the acceptable maximum number of balls to have stashed? Don't need any but keep looking... 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I've got 6 doz brand new TP5s in the garage, maybe I should get more just to be on the safe side? 😁


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2021)

A stroke lab double wide putter.  I’d previously owned a 1wide o’works and despite it looking good at address I could never get a consistent roll.  I tried a pal’s stroke lab and it felt lovely, what’s the worst that can happen....


----------



## Crow (Feb 7, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			A stroke lab double wide putter.  I’d previously owned a 1wide o’works and despite it looking good at address I could never get a consistent roll.  I tried a pal’s stroke lab and it felt lovely, *what’s the worst that can happen..*..
		
Click to expand...

It affects your putting negatively and you develop a serious case of the yips, then in a couple of months time it falls out of your bag and you trip over it breaking an arm so badly that you can never play golf again. (But worse things happen at sea)


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			It affects your putting negatively and you develop a serious case of the yips, then in a couple of months time it falls out of your bag and you trip over it breaking an arm so badly that you can never play golf again. (But worse things happen at sea)
		
Click to expand...

Oh you little ray of sunshine!


----------



## Hoganman1 (Feb 7, 2021)

I just bought two pairs of FootJoy Contour Casual Spikeless shoes (Tan and Grey). They're very comfortable right out of the box. I plan on wearing them both on and off the course.


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I've got 6 doz brand new TP5s in the garage, maybe I should get more just to be on the safe side? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, spoils from lockdown 1/golf depot perhaps! 😁 At least with your change in circumstances you have a chance of working through them when we receive the green light 👍
With my once a week golf, and pit-a-pat swing 🙂 I don't tend to go through them so fast, although have been losing a few more since joining a different course. Have 4 dozen or so, I'll try and last another week...⏰


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 8, 2021)

Just took the plunge with a set of Mizuno JPX 919 Hot Metal Irons. Will give me something to look at longingly for the next month.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 8, 2021)

New Footjoy jacket arrived today - I like it - it's very much just a thin waterproof shell which will fold up small for my carry bag, very, very light. Has added bonus that it's just loose enough that I will be able to wear it over a hoodie.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 8, 2021)

DanFST said:



These Chinos - Are absolutely fantastic. I never buy cheap clothes, but wanted to give these a try as I was struggling to find tighter fitting stuff in 32x30.

I bought a tester, now have bought multiple in a few colours. Really good fit, very comfy. Lets see if they last the test of time!
		
Click to expand...

Well ive just ordered 2 pairs! They better be good!


----------



## aaajjj7589 (Feb 9, 2021)

2 boxes of the new Pro V1's
A ball marker kit
Puma shirt
Titleist bobble hat
Skycaddie LX5.

Thought I'd treat myself ahead of next months re-opening of courses (this is just a hunch I have that outdoor sport will return - I have not read anything definitive)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2021)

It's not as pink as I thought it was going to be


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's not as pink as I thought it was going to be

Click to expand...

They have 2 colours, Rainbow, or Pink. Rainbow is new for 2021.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			They have 2 colours, Rainbow, or Pink. Rainbow is new for 2021.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you find that? And what flex did you go for? And is it part of a made to measure build?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Where did you find that? And what flex did you go for? And is it part of a made to measure build?
		
Click to expand...

Autoflex doesn't come in any stiffness, it's based on swing speed and weight. The shafts are very light, and very floppy. They are weird. I can only find one place in the UK where it can be tried, and it's miles from me, so I have just bought it blind. If I don't get on with it, I will have to take a hit and sell it on. I have seen quite a few videos on it, and wanted to try it out.
I have my own Epic Flash 9 degree sub zero head in it, but have added a heavier weight to the head, because it is so crazy light it needs a bit of something.

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Autoflex doesn't come in any stiffness, it's based on swing speed and weight. The shafts are very light, and very floppy. They are weird. I can only find one place in the UK where it can be tried, and it's miles from me, so I have just bought it blind. If I don't get on with it, I will have to take a hit and sell it on. I have seen quite a few videos on it, and wanted to try it out.
I have my own Epic Flash 9 degree sub zero head in it, but have added a heavier weight to the head, because it is so crazy light it needs a bit of something.

Can't wait to try it out.
		
Click to expand...

Was watching something about it on TXG the other day. I'm sure they were mentioning that it needs to be matched to a head that will play a fairly specific swing weight for it to be effective.

Hope it works well for you 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			And the shoes I take it 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

They are a bit 'special'.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Was watching something about it on TXG the other day. I'm sure they were mentioning that it needs to be matched to a head that will play a fairly specific swing weight for it to be effective.

Hope it works well for you 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes I saw that as well, Rick Shiels just stuffed it in his driver head and didn’t get a result, so it needs to be looked at. 
@murphthemog there is a Canadian guy called Gabe who has done the same thing and found it weirdly positive using a mavrik head as well .. should be on YouTube don’t pay too much attention to his swing speed though, I think there might be an error.


----------



## pinhighgolfer (Feb 10, 2021)

Garush34 said:



			I found ones on ebay called albatross, got them on a good deal. I didn't want to spend a lot of them so thought I'd give these a try as an entry level.

I need to get a base line first though with swing speed as I don't know where I'm at currently, before I start the program.

But looking forward to seeing if any gains can be had.

Are you using anything to measure improvements or just seeing extra on the course.
		
Click to expand...


How is your Albatross training going?  Would appreciate your feedback.

I'm thinking about these as I can't bring myself to spend £400 for Swingspeed for me and SS Junior for my son.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 10, 2021)

Having twice in four months been messed around over custom fit jpx921 Hot Metal irons and, in the meantime,  sold my previous irons I realised I was in danger of getting to the end of lockdown and having no irons. 

Fortunately Tony Valentine Golf at Corsham came to the rescue and I have taken delivery of a new set of Ping (well I am over 70) G700, 5 - P + U & S wedges, fitted with Recoil 780 ES shafts, F3 flex.

So whenever Boris gives the all clear I will be ready!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



View attachment 34958

Click to expand...

possibly need to add a non black and white Computer monitor to your shopping list 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Having twice in four months been messed around over custom fit jpx921 Hot Metal irons and, in the meantime,  sold my previous irons I realised I was in danger of getting to the end of lockdown and having no irons.

Fortunately Tony Valentine Golf at Corsham came to the rescue and I have taken delivery of a new set of Ping (well I am over 70) G700, 5 - P + U & S wedges, fitted with Recoil 780 ES shafts, F3 flex.

So whenever Boris gives the all clear I will be ready!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you needed to panic there, you've still got time.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think you needed to panic there, you've still got time. 

Click to expand...

Not with the waiting times being quoted, and exceeded,by many of the club manufacturers. 

Nor at the sort of deal I got on the price. 😉


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 10, 2021)

Pair of Adidas S2G shoes arrived today - description online says they are waterproof - having seen them I'm struggling to believe it - another pair of trainer style lightweight shoes - £42.50 from Auchterlonies in St Andrews so doing my bit to support local business - once this snow melts I'll get a chance to test them out.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 10, 2021)

A couple of pairs of trousers (one winter, one summer), 2 pairs of shorts and a polo shirt from County Golf in their 65% off warehouse sale for my new, slightly less FB shape.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Autoflex doesn't come in any stiffness, it's based on swing speed and weight. The shafts are very light, and very floppy. They are weird. I can only find one place in the UK where it can be tried, and it's miles from me, so I have just bought it blind. If I don't get on with it, I will have to take a hit and sell it on. I have seen quite a few videos on it, and wanted to try it out.
I have my own Epic Flash 9 degree sub zero head in it, but have added a heavier weight to the head, because it is so crazy light it needs a bit of something.

Can't wait to try it out.
		
Click to expand...

The tech behind it for those who are interested;

https://www.golfwrx.com/627608/koreas-autoflex-shaft-challenging-the-conventional-wisdom-of-golf/


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 10, 2021)

pinhighgolfer said:



			How is your Albatross training going?  Would appreciate your feedback.

I'm thinking about these as I can't bring myself to spend £400 for Swingspeed for me and SS Junior for my son.
		
Click to expand...

I got the albatross speed stick 3-4 weeks back for £45. No complaints. Taking the weights off and putting them back on again is super simple and don’t see any point what so ever to pay an extra £100 or so for the other brands. 

If it’s working? Not a clue, cause I don’t have a device to measure my speed. I have done it 3 times a week as per the program so once we get back out on the course I’ll know.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



View attachment 34960

Click to expand...

£750??


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			£750??
		
Click to expand...

You could play Royals Liverpool, County Down and St George's for that...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2021)

Some new tubeless valves as my current ones are garbage.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2021)

drive4show said:



			£750??
		
Click to expand...

It isn't the done thing to talk about money. 

You never know who might read it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It isn't the done thing to talk about money.

You never know who might read it.
		
Click to expand...

Who are you worried about, the tax man or the wife?


----------



## RichA (Feb 11, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Pair of Adidas S2G shoes arrived today - description online says they are waterproof - having seen them I'm struggling to believe it - another pair of trainer style lightweight shoes - £42.50 from Auchterlonies in St Andrews so doing my bit to support local business - once this snow melts I'll get a chance to test them out.
		
Click to expand...

I had a pair. Really comfortable on summer afternoons but didn't keep out the early morning light dew.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 11, 2021)

RichA said:



			I had a pair. Really comfortable on summer afternoons but didn't keep out the early morning light dew.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm - ta that's what I'd imagined - every description says waterproof though


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Mmmm - ta that's what I'd imagined - every description says waterproof though
		
Click to expand...

I had similar with a pair of Ecco Cage a few years back,. 
Advertised as waterproof, couldn't cope with a light dew.
Replaced easily enough and later they seemed to change their description to water resistant.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2021)

A full steak meal for tomorrow night... local steak restaurant is doing takeaway deliveries so we've ordered one since it's Valentine's weekend and we'd normally go _out_ for a steak. Hope it's nice.. genuinely the most expensive takeaway I've ever bought.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2021)

Couple of pairs of Stromberg trousers, on special offer. One pair black, the other blue. Didn't have any white sadly. Fit a treat.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 12, 2021)

murphthemog said:



View attachment 34959

Click to expand...

That shaft!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 12, 2021)

A 50g black tie driver shaft.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			That shaft! 
	View attachment 34996

Click to expand...

Getting giddy over another mans shaft


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			Getting giddy over another mans shaft
		
Click to expand...

Lockdown fever,


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 14, 2021)

A new driver shaft 😳, used my eBay savings so new driver shopping is off the cards unless I get a couple of well placed finishes !


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			A new driver shaft 😳, used my eBay savings so new driver shopping is off the cards unless I get a couple of well placed finishes !
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo! 

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Nooooo!

Hope it all works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

Well it might go back on eBay if it fails and I walk away with minimum loss but with an experience 🙂... and accept the inevitable and hang out with the seniors


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Well it might go back on eBay if it fails and I walk away with minimum loss but with an experience 🙂... and accept the inevitable and hang out with the seniors
		
Click to expand...

Could be two of us.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Another pair of Duca’s off eBay. 

They stress in bold writing they are not waterproof 🤦‍♂️ I’ll probably have to buy another pair for wet days now 😆


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Another pair of Duca’s off eBay.

They stress in bold writing they are not waterproof 🤦‍♂️ I’ll probably have to buy another pair for wet days now 😆
		
Click to expand...

Not you as well. I have bought 2 pairs too. The first pair were so well made, so nice, I have bought another pair, but in a more muted colour combo.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Not you as well. I have bought 2 pairs too. The first pair were so well made, so nice, I have bought another pair, but in a more muted colour combo.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, what's the fit like on these? Come up big like FJ or true to size? Thanks


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Not you as well. I have bought 2 pairs too. The first pair were so well made, so nice, I have bought another pair, but in a more muted colour combo.
		
Click to expand...

They’re not built for muddy days on a muni that’s for sure. I’ve gone plain white this time


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			They’re not built for muddy days on a muni that’s for sure. I’ve gone plain white this time
		
Click to expand...

Same. I may yet just wear them as sneakers.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Hi, what's the fit like on these? Come up big like FJ or true to size? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hard to say. I wear a 9 1/2 footjoy, but a 44 in these, when it probably ought to be a 43. One of the web sites selling this brand say you should buy a size smaller, which I don't agree with as yet.


----------



## AAC (Feb 15, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Hi, what's the fit like on these? Come up big like FJ or true to size? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I would say they are fracxtionally on the big side, I went for a size 11 equivilant and might have got away with a 10 (I am a 10.5 in FJ's)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2021)

I do find shoe sizes odd. For me, footjoy are true to size, and yet others think they come up big. No doubt someone will be on soon to say they come up small.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2021)

40 x Wilson Staff balls, Mint / Pearl, for the season ahead, whenever that may be. I like to plan ahead.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I do find shoe sizes odd. For me, footjoy are true to size, and yet others think they come up big. No doubt someone will be on soon to say they come up small.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's more to do with what people perceive their own shoe size to be - rather like how far we think we hit our clubs.   I genuinely thought I was a 10.5 for a few years, because I had Adidas football boots, and trainers I think.. then when I changed brands I wondered why my shoes were all coming up big. Turns out I'm more of a 10 and it's Adidas that are small.

Edit: FJ for me are definitely too big though. Last pair of them I had to get 9.5.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			40 x Wilson Staff balls, *Mint / Pearl,* for the season ahead, whenever that may be. I like to plan ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I thought mint pearl was the colour for a second.


----------



## Coffey (Feb 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe it's more to do with what people perceive their own shoe size to be - rather like how far we think we hit our clubs.   I genuinely thought I was a 10.5 for a few years, because I had Adidas football boots, and trainers I think.. then when I changed brands I wondered why my shoes were all coming up big. Turns out I'm more of a 10 and it's Adidas that are small.

Edit: FJ for me are definitely too big though. Last pair of them I had to get 9.5.
		
Click to expand...

And even more interesting is that the shoes from the same brand are not always the same.

I have a pair of ProSLs in size 10.5 (I am normally an 11). My friend has a pair of the superlites and said they are also big fitting so I bought a pair of superlites online in 10.5 and they are too small for me. Both shoes made in the same year and very similar styles but different sizing. All I can recommend is people try shoes on before buying as the sizes are all over the place.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm a size 9. I always buy, (or win 😁), Footjoys in size 9 and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2021)

Just purchased, and had delivered, "A Perfect Planet" box set on 4K UHD Blu Ray.
Anybody who says 4K or Oled is a waste of time wants their heads examined.
Wow. Just wow!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'm a size 9. I always buy, (or win 😁), Footjoys in size 9 and have never been disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Do you always wear three pairs of socks on the golf course though?


----------



## pool888 (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone know if there are any 10% discount codes available for Snainton Golf at the moment?


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Hard to say. I wear a 9 1/2 footjoy, but a 44 in these, when it probably ought to be a 43. One of the web sites selling this brand say you should buy a size smaller, which I don't agree with as yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Anyone know if there are any 10% discount codes available for Snainton Golf at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

SG10


----------



## pool888 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			SG10
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but doesn't appear to work on the item I was looking at. Cheers anyway.


----------



## Daff (Feb 16, 2021)

A set of 4-PW Lynx VT irons - Gunmetal finish with Kuro Kage graphite stiff shafts
They look lovely - just got to wait for the courses to open now!!


----------



## Zig (Feb 16, 2021)

I've succumbed to lockdown boredom and just ordered some new Mizunos... JPX921 forged. Last had Mizunos 10 years ago - here's hoping they get me back to the golf I could play then. )


----------



## Jamie23 (Feb 16, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Anyone know if there are any 10% discount codes available for Snainton Golf at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

They appear to have removed all the discount codes from the site. Dum1 and Save10 also use to work but no longer do. 

Shame as I use to buy most things from them purely for that reason


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lockdown 1 was 2 one length hybrids 
Lockdown 2 was a new bag
Randomly was 2 new wedges 
Lockdown 3 ffs lol these bad boys


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 35078


Lockdown 1 was 2 one length hybrids
Lockdown 2 was a new bag
Randomly was 2 new wedges
Lockdown 3 ffs lol these bad boys
		
Click to expand...

i had the 3 wood and it went miles but it is was also a hook machine. its been replaced with a 2 iron


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			i had the 3 wood and it went miles but it is was also a hook machine. its been replaced with a 2 iron
		
Click to expand...

Got it set in 16 degree to get it more of a 4 wood feel lol

Can't wait for courses to open again 

Fore right


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 17, 2021)

Some Jordan 4s. Proper ugly shoes but got a feeling they're more of an investment. I'll give them a wear if I like them in the flesh.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 17, 2021)

M&S sale. Chinos down to £6/£9 from £30.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Feb 17, 2021)

I also got on the Jordan 4 hype train this morning.
To my knowledge, TrendyGolf never advertised they would be selling these and they weren’t on the site at all last night. At 8.06am I received a marketing email saying “now available”, and by 8.14am they were entirely sold out - very odd to seemingly not advertise these given the demand? Unless they had a very limited supply. 

In the meantime, GolfPoser servers were getting absolutely hammered and it took 35 minutes to finally make it through checkout. Sold out by 8.40am.


----------



## niceboy (Feb 17, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Thanks, but doesn't appear to work on the item I was looking at. Cheers anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Snainton usually give a discount code after a purchase has been made , but my last two purchases , haven't been given one , so maybe they've stopped that ?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 17, 2021)

A druid golf padded gilet for 20 quid in an early access sale. Seems decent enough but think the collar might be a bit tall and annoying when swinging.

Mind you by the time we get back out ill probs have no need for it!


----------



## Zig (Feb 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I bought the same driver, same matt finish with the tense orange shaft. Love it. Don't have all your matching combo though  
Enjoy. 
	View attachment 35078


Lockdown 1 was 2 one length hybrids
Lockdown 2 was a new bag
Randomly was 2 new wedges
Lockdown 3 ffs lol these bad boys
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2021)

These and These and This


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 17, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



View attachment 35080

I also got on the Jordan 4 hype train this morning.
To my knowledge, TrendyGolf never advertised they would be selling these and they weren’t on the site at all last night. At 8.06am I received a marketing email saying “now available”, and by 8.14am they were entirely sold out - very odd to seemingly not advertise these given the demand? Unless they had a very limited supply.

In the meantime, GolfPoser servers were getting absolutely hammered and it took 35 minutes to finally make it through checkout. Sold out by 8.40am.
		
Click to expand...

They released on Nike on Monday, missed out. Function18 had them live at 7am but didn't have my canoe size 12 and Trendy Golf and Golf Poser went live 7.59, they absolutely flew out. Wouldn't have got them without being ready and waiting. Tbf, all the sites had been advertising them on their social media, you must've missed it unfortunately.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

A putting practice mirror... because my house isn’t cluttered enough with training aids and golf paraphernalia 🙈


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 20, 2021)

6 gram head weight for the driver , Epsom salts for post session soaks ( if I ever get such an opportunity!)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			6 gram head weight for the driver , Epsom salts for post session soaks ( if I ever get such an opportunity!)
		
Click to expand...

Hah!  Knew you would want to try this!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2021)

Bought 2 nice new GG insulars
Just love the fit so comfy


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I bought a few golf clubs
Scotty Cameron Newport 2.5 studio
M1 driver
M4 driver
Odyssey works 9 putter
See more putter
Taylormade zip wedge
Titleist Vokey 52
Titleist vokey 52 black
Titleist vokey 54
Callaway big Bertha hybrid
Taylormade Sldr mini driver 
Ping rapture driver
All for £300
Felt a bit ripped off


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 20, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Hah!  Knew you would want to try this!
		
Click to expand...

The Epsom salts ... yeah I might get a scented candle as well and listen to Enya 🤣


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 20, 2021)

Apex 18* hybrid.  Seem like hens teeth to find in an 18* and already have and love the 20* and 23*.  Should allow me to tinker between the 4iron and 3wood once I join a new club


----------



## Curls (Feb 20, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			A couple of weeks ago I bought a few golf clubs
Scotty Cameron Newport 2.5 studio
M1 driver
M4 driver
Odyssey works 9 putter
See more putter
Taylormade zip wedge
Titleist Vokey 52
Titleist vokey 52 black
Titleist vokey 54
Callaway big Bertha hybrid
Taylormade Sldr mini driver
Ping rapture driver
All for £300
Felt a bit ripped off 

Click to expand...

Good lord 😳 How did you swing that?!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2021)

Curls said:



			Good lord 😳 How did you swing that?!
		
Click to expand...

Deal of the year!!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2021)

Curls said:



			Good lord 😳 How did you swing that?!
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like a cheated wife job 😁. It's a heck of a bundle.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It sounds like a cheated wife job 😁. It's a heck of a bundle.
		
Click to expand...

Light sentence for murder then


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 20, 2021)

Curls said:



			Good lord 😳 How did you swing that?!
		
Click to expand...

It was a marketplace deal he was selling the Scotty for £25 so I asked if he had anything else for sale,he opened up his garage and I bought the rest.


----------



## Curls (Feb 20, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			It was a marketplace deal he was selling the Scotty for £25 so I asked if he had anything else for sale,he opened up his garage and I bought the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Where does he live and does he want to buy some magic beans?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2021)

A golf club membership - not been a member for three years but decided I'd do my bit to support my local club, application in and I'll be a member in a couple of days - bargain.


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2021)

Arrived today, last of the big spenders 😂 and a classic lockdown boredom purchase. A triple line ball line marker thingy 😁
Not really needed, I have the usual cross style one my offspring bought me ages ago. Was really for the single continous  line, but I might play about with the triple lines, although not in the red & blue. May make it more obvious whose ball it is I guess.


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			A Cadburys Creme Egg and an Aldila Rogue 2nd generation driver shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you have your priorities right 😁  Also popped a 5 pack (when did they stop being 6?) in the trolley yesterday 👍


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I assume you mean the egg? 😜

Hey don't knock the ball line marker....I tried to get 3 parallel lines on a ball using the normal device but it's impossible on a sphere, the lines just converge.
If that makes sense 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yep, gonna put something on the empty calendar. An evening of marking lines on golf balls whilst eating creme eggs 👍 Who says this lockdown thing is boring?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

6 dozen srixon ad333 personalized so I don't have to mark them up

3 new Titleist golf gloves

Season sorted


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			6 dozen srixon ad333 personalized so I don't have to mark them up

3 new Titleist golf gloves

Season sorted
		
Click to expand...

And the next 2 with respect to the balls!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			And the next 2 with respect to the balls!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so  lol still got 4 dozen in the cupboard just bday coming up and people want to get me stuff but I don't need anything


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I hope so  lol still got 4 dozen in the cupboard just bday coming up and people want to get me stuff but I don't need anything
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that deemed to be a life time supply?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Isn’t that deemed to be a life time supply?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for yourself, for me it's about 6 rounds aha


----------



## MarkT (Feb 23, 2021)

Have just rolled back the years to 2004 and the TaylorMade V Steel, only £30 all in... one of my all-time favourite clubs


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

Season ticket for both courses paid for this morning - and my club membership is confirmed - just need a full measured course to put in my cards to get a handicap - four years since I last had one.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Season ticket for both courses paid for this morning - and my club membership is confirmed - just need a full measured course to put in my cards to get a handicap - four years since I last had one.
		
Click to expand...

Which of the clubs did you join?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Which of the clubs did you join?
		
Click to expand...

Grange and Broughty - they know me so it was just tick box to join - I needed it done quickly as need to be a club member to get full seven day ticket for both courses and deadline for discount is this weekend.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 23, 2021)

A muni membership at bootle to keep the hc alive.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Grange and Broughty - they know me so it was just tick box to join - I needed it done quickly as need to be a club member to get full seven day ticket for both courses and deadline for discount is this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

how come you have to join two clubs  there?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			how come you have to join two clubs  there?
		
Click to expand...

They've merged since I was last a member - It's just one club


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			They've merged since I was last a member - It's just one club
		
Click to expand...

so could you still have playing rights on both with only being a member at one club before?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			so could you still have playing rights on both with only being a member at one club before?
		
Click to expand...

This is the first year that they've insisted on a club membership (you only need to be a member of one of the clubs) for a full 7 day season ticket for both courses - there's an option for a 6 day season ticket (no Saturday which doesn't need a club membership) which I was going to get as I'm at the football on Saturday's for much of the year. 

In the end I decided that the cost of a membership (£150) and the extra £40 for the full season ticket or so justified itself as there will be times when I want to play on a Saturday and having a handicap can be handy too.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 23, 2021)

I've brought a mini freezer for the store the slow cooker meals I make.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2021)

Some new padlocks for my bike secure lockup and some high arch insoles for my running shoes.
Thrilling stuff 😂


----------



## Boomy (Feb 23, 2021)

A mini putting mirror ⛳️ Must use this next 5 weeks to practice!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 23, 2021)

60 Vice Balls, should be enough to get me through the first 3 rounds or so 😂.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			A muni membership at bootle to keep the hc alive.
		
Click to expand...

Not fancy the Allerton/Kirkby/sherdley deal Dave?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Was at allerton last year mate and never played 1 comp. The course does nothing for me.

Kirkby still a work in progress, and again I don’t love the set up.

Shirdley is no good and too far.


So in theory, no mate 🤣🤣


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Was at allerton last year mate and never played 1 comp. The course does nothing for me.

Kirkby still a work in progress, and again I don’t love the set up.

Shirdley is no good and too far.


So in theory, no mate 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - knew you did that, so thought you may have rejoined! 
Still, if Bootle is closer and easier, makes total sense.... (until you join West Lancs 😉😉😉)


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 23, 2021)

My dad’s a member at Mossock Hall which is not far from that area. Nice course.

Today I bought a Motocaddy Pro 3000 rangefinder; delivery tomorrow. My first laser.


----------



## thebigreason (Feb 24, 2021)

A set of Nike VRS Covert 2.0 irons, sad I know.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 24, 2021)

thebigreason said:



			A set of Nike VRS Covert 2.0 irons, sad I know.
		
Click to expand...


I had them and absolutely loved them. So easy to just launch the ball. Lots of height.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2021)

A pair of black Adidas 360 tour shoes. Got a pair in white, probably the most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 24, 2021)

Order in for a pair of Ecco Biom H4 shoes in white.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 24, 2021)

Ordered a Sun Mountain C130 carry bag, got to look the part when the courses open again 😀


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 24, 2021)

a 1 minute sand timer, for a game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2021)

A pair of Adidas SG2 spikeless shoes for the wife who is playing more golf this year 

And a couple pairs of Footjoy Trousers in Navy and Grey for myself 😁


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2021)

Bought a couple of weeks ago a watercolour of clubhouse, be nice to go back and play the course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

DRW said:



			Bought a couple of weeks ago a watercolour of clubhouse, be nice to go back and play the course.

View attachment 35274

Click to expand...

Royal Cinque Ports ?

Lovely picture


----------



## sunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			A pair of black Adidas 360 tour shoes. Got a pair in white, probably the most comfortable shoes I've ever had.
		
Click to expand...

Spikes or spikeless?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 25, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Spikes or spikeless?
		
Click to expand...

Spiked....for winter use


----------



## sunshine (Feb 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Spiked....for winter use  

Click to expand...

I found the spiked shoes comfy... but then I tried the spikeless version and they are even more comfy. They have the boost foam through the full length of the sole and it makes a difference. Wore them all last winter with no grip issues.


----------



## DRW (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Royal Cinque Ports ?

Lovely picture
		
Click to expand...

It is RCP, stumbled upon it on ebay.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylor made Spider X pure roll putter, gold/white, spent over an hour trying it out, pro shop will match best online price, can't wait to get it out on the course on Sunday


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 25, 2021)

Cobra F9 19° one length hybrid second hand from Affordable Golf


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2021)

Skechers waterproof walking boots. Had a lovely 5 mile beach walk yesterday and tested them out going in the sea as well.


----------



## Griffsters (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Email received this afternoon, Ping custom fit irons I ordered 2 weeks ago will be with me tomorrow.

Considering some of the delays these past few months, fair play to Ping and Snainton for giving me the accurate timescale.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I've got G425 MAX on order and PING have said they are not shipping until retail opens. Fuels my theory they are just struggling to fulfil orders and Lockdown gives them a very convenient excuse.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Feb 26, 2021)

Griffsters said:



			Interesting, I've got G425 MAX on order and PING have said they are not shipping until retail opens. Fuels my theory they are just struggling to fulfil orders and Lockdown gives them a very convenient excuse.
		
Click to expand...

'convenient excuse' or 'genuine reason'?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Email received this afternoon, Ping custom fit irons I ordered 2 weeks ago will be with me tomorrow.

Considering some of the delays these past few months, fair play to Ping and Snainton for giving me the accurate timescale.
		
Click to expand...

What model did you go for ?


----------



## Junior (Feb 26, 2021)

Dropped on a set of Wilson Staff CB's 7-5 irons (new) and the Wilson Staff model blade 8-PW (hardly used) on ebay for £395.  Couldn't resist.  Sitting staring at them for the next 4 weeks won't be easy.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 26, 2021)

Junior said:



			Dropped on a set of Wilson Staff CB's 7-5 irons (new) and the Wilson Staff model blade 8-PW (hardly used) on ebay for £395.  Couldn't resist.  Sitting staring at them for the next 4 weeks won't be easy.








Click to expand...

Nice, those blades are absolutely stunning 😍. 

I've got an incredibly itchy trigger finger at the moment and currently tossing up between the jpx 921 forged or the srixon zx5 🤔


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Those blades were all the rage when I started playing in the 80s.
Seems like they're upping their profile with  slowly more tour players using them. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Can’t beat a set of Tugg’s


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 26, 2021)

A blue gillet and red pullover top from Edinburgh Woolen Mills Progen sale.  Good price but feel a bit sad that's it a manufacturer that may have gone forever.


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Those blades were all the rage when I started playing in the 80s.
Seems like they're upping their profile with  slowly more tour players using them. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Wilson are a rare example (if not the only?) of a manufacturer who have pulled it back and regained respect after their marketing gurus decided it would be smart/more profitable to ditch the quality clubs and go down the boxed set, cheap and cheerful route.

It's been a long hard slog but I think they've finally made it.


----------



## r0wly86 (Feb 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			Wilson are a rare example (if not the only?) of a manufacturer who have pulled it back and regained respect after their marketing gurus decided it would be smart/more profitable to ditch the quality clubs and go down the boxed set, cheap and cheerful route.

It's been a long hard slog but I think they've finally made it.
		
Click to expand...


This is a really good read mygolfspy

https://mygolfspy.com/how-the-wilson-staff-empire-crumbled/

three parts detailing the rise, fall, and rise of Wilson golf, the insight to the new CEO is really good in part 3


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2021)

a new MTB helmet, not worn one in years thought it was about timeesp after a few falls this winter


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2021)

Stocked up on part baked frozen Pretzels from Lidl. Have never seen them in store before.


----------



## Griffsters (Feb 26, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			'convenient excuse' or 'genuine reason'?
		
Click to expand...

A 'genuine reason' for a 'convenient excuse'


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 26, 2021)

Pair of Nike 270G arrived today, not quite as garish as they looked in pics on the Internet - they were delivered three days early too.

I may take them for a walk on Sunday morning to try them out even though I primarily bought them for wet days and it's forecast to be nice here for the next few days.


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2021)

Steak, lots of steak from a decent local butcher


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 26, 2021)

Brand new Nike Explorer 2 shoes for 40 notes off the bay.


----------



## barry23 (Feb 26, 2021)

Callaway epic flash 3+ wood


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			a new MTB helmet, not worn one in years thought it was about timeesp after a few falls this winter
		
Click to expand...

Need details 🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Need details 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Just a Bell Tracker, pretty cheap. 

the two ive got and don't wear areboth Road helmets a Spesialize Sub 6 one of the original ones (mid 90), i took the trap off the adj and can't work out how it goes back on and theres also a Giro one from about 20 years ago, its in the house somewhere, but no idea where


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 27, 2021)

It is done, Mizzy JPX921 forged ordered this morning. Praying I'm in the 57% who apparently receive their custom orders within 30 days but really just hoping I get them before the end of April for the wee trip I have planned.


----------



## Zig (Feb 27, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			It is done, Mizzy JPX921 forged ordered this morning. Praying I'm in the 57% who apparently receive their custom orders within 30 days but really just hoping I get them before the end of April for the wee trip I have planned.
		
Click to expand...




HeftyHacker said:



			It is done, Mizzy JPX921 forged ordered this morning. Praying I'm in the 57% who apparently receive their custom orders within 30 days but really just hoping I get them before the end of April for the wee trip I have planned.
		
Click to expand...

I got a set delivered a week ago... it's killing me them sat all shiny in the bag and not being able to hit them. Especially with the weather like it is this morning. Top of the four iron looks. bit slim too... practice needed


----------



## Zig (Feb 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I think there's a few of us in the same boat 😅
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			I think there's a few of us in the same boat 😅
		
Click to expand...

 Saw a good post from Dan Walker (Breakfast TV) where he'd took a picture of all his golf gear cleaned and laid out on the floor. I haven't done that, but I have been through the wardrobe a few times and sorted my golf outfits out for when we're allowed back!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I wasn't going to buy anything and save money. 

It's going well, all I've bought so far is 5 gloves, 3 dozen balls, 10 grips, 2 wedges, a driver shaft and a set of irons totalling over a grand 🤪🤪
		
Click to expand...

Excellent restraint so far, can't wait till you cut loose 😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2021)

This current lockdown I've only bought a pair of shoes but I'll probably regrip my irons prior to the courses reopening.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Funny enough, I have for sale 7 brand new GP cord grips that came in the box with my new irons 😉
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but I'm an Align man, can't beat that ribbed feeling 😉


----------



## Myblueheaven (Feb 27, 2021)

Puma ignite nxt shoes. Looking forward to a trainer looking shoe for the warm april / may months before the waterproof shoes go back on for the summer months 😯


----------



## Boomy (Feb 27, 2021)

Something a bit different and a gentle reminder on the greens 😄 Top quality as well, good weight and size.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 27, 2021)

Just bought a brand new Cleveland Frontline Elevado putter on eBay for £94 including shipping. Happy days as it’s priced at around £150 with the regular retailers.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 27, 2021)

Zig said:



			I got a set delivered a week ago... it's killing me them sat all shiny in the bag and not being able to hit them. Especially with the weather like it is this morning. Top of the four iron looks. bit slim too... practice needed 

Click to expand...

Ah nice! How long did you end up waiting? if you don't mind me asking...

I don't know what I'd rather tbh. Have them sat in my bag but unable to use them, or not have them but not know whether they'll be here in time for the 29th March 🤔.

I've just gone 5 to PW. I've never been great with my long irons so I've always used hybrids. If I get the 5i dialled in I might invest in the 4i at a later date.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 27, 2021)

Zig said:



			Saw a good post from Dan Walker (Breakfast TV) where he'd took a picture of all his golf gear cleaned and laid out on the floor. I haven't done that, but I have been through the wardrobe a few times and sorted my golf outfits out for when we're allowed back!
		
Click to expand...

We're , hopefully if we can get on, going to play his place this year. Looks a cracking place.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Pair of Nike 270G arrived today, not quite as garish as they looked in pics on the Internet - they were delivered three days early too.

I may take them for a walk on Sunday morning to try them out even though I primarily bought them for wet days and it's forecast to be nice here for the next few days.
		
Click to expand...

What colours did you go for, think I’m going to order a pair myself 😀


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 27, 2021)

BrianM said:



			What colours did you go for, think I’m going to order a pair myself 😀
		
Click to expand...

Mine are described as Light bone/black/hot punch/white - don't judge me they were £40 cheaper than any other colour


----------



## Zig (Feb 27, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Ah nice! How long did you end up waiting? if you don't mind me asking...

I don't know what I'd rather tbh. Have them sat in my bag but unable to use them, or not have them but not know whether they'll be here in time for the 29th March 🤔.

I've just gone 5 to PW. I've never been great with my long irons so I've always used hybrids. If I get the 5i dialled in I might invest in the 4i at a later date.
		
Click to expand...

I cheated and bought new from Golfbidder - have been fit for shafts previously so knew what I was looking for. They came next day. 
I might be tempted to buy a separate hot metal 4 iron... if it's good enough for the likes of Paul Casey, then I don't have to pretend I can hit it either.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 28, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Mine are described as Light bone/black/hot punch/white - don't judge me they were £40 cheaper than any other colour 
View attachment 35338

Click to expand...

Ouch 🤢 Are those running trainers?


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Ouch 🤢 Are those running trainers?
		
Click to expand...

I wish - I've never had a pair of golf shoes anything like as comfortable as my running shoes.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 28, 2021)

Second hand Cobra F9 19° one length hybrid arrived today £99.95 from Affordable Golf - what is it with DPD and delivering before the scheduled date? It was meant to arrive on Monday, just as well I could be at home when it arrived. 

Got here too late for my round this morning and the range in St Andrews is outside my local area so that's a bit of a downer. 

Back at work tomorrow so it's going to be flexi-time and out for a try of it at about 4.30pm.

Very much an experimental club for me but this thing could be dangerous - looks so easy to hit.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 28, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on a new membership at a new course after a year out.  Looking forward to being back on a parkland


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 28, 2021)

golf shag bag thing as my grandsons got mine.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ping crossover that bleeding traminator put us on to

Another 9ah flexvolt battery, just because really 🤣


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Pulled the trigger on a new membership at a new course after a year out.  Looking forward to being back on a parkland
		
Click to expand...

Which course did you go for?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2021)

Renewed my membership.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

actually it was yesterday but i bought a Shark Vacuum cleaner and its already arrived.

Mrs D vacuumed the whole house this morning with the Dyson we've had for a few years then went over it with the Shark and we still managed to fill up the collection bin on it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			Which course did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

Croham hurst in the end.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Croham hurst in the end.
		
Click to expand...

good choice mate


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 1, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Croham hurst in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Good Luck Oddsocks, Always enjoyed it there when played as a society


----------



## thebigreason (Mar 1, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I had them and absolutely loved them. So easy to just launch the ball. Lots of height.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not very good so hoping they help me enjoy the game a little more.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Junior said:



			Dropped on a set of Wilson Staff CB's 7-5 irons (new) and the Wilson Staff model blade 8-PW (hardly used) on ebay for £395.  Couldn't resist.  Sitting staring at them for the next 4 weeks won't be easy.








Click to expand...

Nice mate👍🏻

Not as small as the v6s tho 😜

which is why I should order some shovels in 🥺


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 1, 2021)

Junior said:



			Dropped on a set of Wilson Staff CB's 7-5 irons (new) and the Wilson Staff model blade 8-PW (hardly used) on ebay for £395.  Couldn't resist.  Sitting staring at them for the next 4 weeks won't be easy.








Click to expand...

Lovely bargain !


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2021)

A heavy duty burger spatula flippy thing.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			actually it was yesterday but i bought a Shark Vacuum cleaner and its already arrived.

Mrs D vacuumed the whole house this morning with the Dyson we've had for a few years then went over it with the Shark and we still managed to fill up the collection bin on it.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one, it's a proper unit. Arms like Adama Traore when I've finished the two sets of stairs.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 1, 2021)

Not really ‘bought’ but entered 3 county comps for when golf returned...including county foursomes in Mid-April. That’ll be a giggle.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 2, 2021)

Bought a grip fitting kit and a new MCC +4 for the driver. I had a spare shaft due to me damaging the head on the previous driver so I'm planning on getting the dremel out and cutting an inch off the butt end and regripping to see how it goes in the Epic Flash.

Something to keep me busy for an hour or so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 2, 2021)

Footjoy Hydroknit waterproof jacket in Snainton Golf's sale.

Not normally keen on playing in the rain, but after missing so much golf over the last year, I'll be getting out whatever the weather!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2021)

A Linefix360 for marking putting lines on my balls.

#topoftherange
#nothingbutthebest


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I've got one, it's a proper unit. Arms like Adama Traore when I've finished the two sets of stairs.
		
Click to expand...


dont forget to oil yourself down before starting the hoovering


----------



## IainP (Mar 2, 2021)

drive4show said:



			A Linefix360 for marking putting lines on my balls.

#topoftherange
#nothingbutthebest
		
Click to expand...

Fancy. Clearly need to be a "playa" to own one 😁

Hence my cheapy chinese one 
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2312460  😂🤣


----------



## IainP (Mar 2, 2021)

Well I lasted a month but finally cracked and have bought 2 dozen more golf balls 😲, and a windshirt.
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2304702

In my defence, reckon they're a potential bargain. 2 dozen for a smidge over £38 (with the nectar 15% off thing). They're the Honma tw-x, with a nod to @TheBigDraw  (although I think these are the newer version)
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/new-pro-v1-or-pro-1x.107864/post-2299469


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Bought a grip fitting kit and a new MCC +4 for the driver. I had a spare shaft due to me damaging the head on the previous driver so I'm planning on getting the dremel out and cutting an inch off the butt end and regripping to see how it goes in the Epic Flash.

Something to keep me busy for an hour or so 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It will be stupidly light, like a kids toy, unless you weight the head.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It will be stupidly light, like a kids toy, unless you weight the head.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah to keep the swingweight the same youll need to add 12g to the head... 

Effects some people more than others so see how it feels for you but 6 sw points is a long way...

In the past Ive contacted callaway directly and they've been very generous with sliding weights of different sizes...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 3, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Yeah to keep the swingweight the same youll need to add 12g to the head...

Effects some people more than others so see how it feels for you but 6 sw points is a long way...

In the past Ive contacted callaway directly and they've been very generous with sliding weights of different sizes...
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the replies, I had considered the swing weight but wasn't sure exactly what I'd need. Was going to do some measuring and weighing once I had the new grip on before ordering the weight.

Is that 12g for definite? If so, I'll order one now.


----------



## Curls (Mar 3, 2021)

Can you say hen’s teeth? Delighted to find a brand new (wrapper still on grip!) replacement for go-to club around the green. A stone in a bunker made its mark in the face of my old one. Can’t imagine there are too many of these knocking about. My one lockdown purchase. 

I’m ready.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2021)

Bought an early access program.. why not

Didn't pay £197 managed to get for £97

Suppose it's like me and my golf but with the local range owned by Scott Cranfield


----------



## Mephistopheles (Mar 3, 2021)

A TM Sim 2 driver.
Been promising myself a lockdown/Christmas treat for a few months. Pulled the trigger this morning.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 3, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Thanks for the replies, I had considered the swing weight but wasn't sure exactly what I'd need. Was going to do some measuring and weighing once I had the new grip on before ordering the weight.

Is that 12g for definite? If so, I'll order one now.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the original length of the driver, but normally 1" is 6 swingweights adding 2g to the head for each swing weight.


----------



## Curls (Mar 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bought an early access program.. why not

Didn't pay £197 managed to get for £97

Suppose it's like me and my golf but with the local range owned by Scott Cranfield
		
Click to expand...

Guaranteed progress*


*Not a guarantee 

Will be interesting to hear how you get on, worth a punt for the price of an old club, hope it works out for you 👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2021)

Curls said:



			Guaranteed progress*


*Not a guarantee

Will be interesting to hear how you get on, worth a punt for the price of an old club, hope it works out for you 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I know right! Bit dodgy putting that .. but for the price I thought why not 

When saw £197 I was like not s chance but £97 that will do


----------



## Curls (Mar 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I know right! Bit dodgy putting that .. but for the price I thought why not

When saw £197 I was like not s chance but £97 that will do
		
Click to expand...

To be fair a few years back my game benefited hugely from reading a couple of books on the matter. I’m sure there’s much more to be learnt. It’s all incremental gains of it works so defo worth a go.

This is the difference in mindset. 2019 season around September time I stood on the 18th tee with a good card in my hand, off 8 or 9 at the time and I was 3 over gross in a medal. The last is a risk reward par 4 and I bottled it, took an iron for safety and hit an awful one. Panic stations. It’s a hard green to hit from distance. I missed but luckily didn’t land in any of the significant trouble awaiting. A good chip, missed a nervy squiffed 10 footer and tapped in to round off a 76, with a sweat on. Could have been a double or worse easily.

Two weeks later I stood on 18 in a board comp, 1 over gross.

Smashed Driver. Little Pitch. 5 footer dead centre. Level par gross. Won cup. Elation.

Totally different frame of mind. It makes the world of difference. If you can learn the techniques to put you there first time, that’s worth a lot more than a ton 👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2021)

Curls said:



			To be fair a few years back my game benefited hugely from reading a couple of books on the matter. I’m sure there’s much more to be learnt. It’s all incremental gains of it works so defo worth a go.

This is the difference in mindset. 2019 season around September time I stood on the 18th tee with a good card in my hand, off 8 or 9 at the time and I was 3 over gross in a medal. The last is a risk reward par 4 and I bottled it, took an iron for safety and hit an awful one. Panic stations. It’s a hard green to hit from distance. I missed but luckily didn’t land in any of the significant trouble awaiting. A good chip, missed a nervy squiffed 10 footer and tapped in to round off a 76, with a sweat on. Could have been a double or worse easily.

Two weeks later I stood on 18 in a board comp, 1 over gross.

Smashed Driver. Little Pitch. 5 footer dead centre. Level par gross. Won cup. Elation.

Totally different frame of mind. It makes the world of difference. If you can learn the techniques to put you there first time, that’s worth a lot more than a ton 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I like the fact it's linked to my pro aswell as he teaches at Cranfield's centre so similar methods I believe


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 3, 2021)

You know when something so horrendous/ ugly/ class you want to buy it - just because?

Well........... Challenge set - with a pair of grey shorts in the summer


----------



## DanFST (Mar 3, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			You know when something so horrendous/ ugly/ class you want to buy it - just because?

Well........... Challenge set - with a pair of grey shorts in the summer 

View attachment 35387

Click to expand...

"World famous "D" embroidered round the collar and back of neck" Sounds about right!  
In all seriousness that is absolutely awful, and I love it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 3, 2021)

DanFST said:



			"World famous "D" embroidered round the collar and back of neck" Sounds about right! 
In all seriousness that is absolutely awful, and I love it.
		
Click to expand...

Avaliable in a few colours still


----------



## Curls (Mar 3, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			You know when something so horrendous/ ugly/ class you want to buy it - just because?

Well........... Challenge set - with a pair of grey shorts in the summer 

View attachment 35387

Click to expand...

In fairness as a golf shirt I’d say no way, but as a going out in town shirt I’d say no way. Can’t imagine why it was reduced to £7.99 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Avaliable in a few colours still 

Click to expand...

Tell me they do one in pink and I'm sold.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 3, 2021)

Match it with glaringly white socks......


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 3, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			You know when something so horrendous/ ugly/ class you want to buy it - just because?

Well........... Challenge set - with a pair of grey shorts in the summer 

View attachment 35387

Click to expand...

Just had a look at their sale - you appear to have gone with the subtle option


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Tell me they do one in pink and I'm sold.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2021)

That's a shame,only in small


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 3, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Just had a look at their sale - you appear to have gone with the subtle option 

Click to expand...

Theres some absolute marvels on there!

I had a lovely waterproof cart bag off them last year though - great quality and price - only went back to see if they had any stand bags for this year and I walk away with a loud polo


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2021)

Got a Tensei AV blue stiff shaft for my driver for £40 off the bay.


Bargin.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2021)

Bdill93 said:





View attachment 35389

Click to expand...

Ah mate they only have it in small. Gutted. 😔


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

Sunday stroll bag from caddyclubgolf.com - that's it for golf related purchases for this year I think.

Although I also ordered a pair of shoe stretcher things from Amazon - I'd never realised that you can stretch tight fitting shoes/trainers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Sunday stroll bag from caddyclubgolf.com - that's it for golf related purchases for this year I think.

Although I also ordered a pair of shoe stretcher things from Amazon - *I'd never realised that you can stretch tight fitting shoes/trainers.*

Click to expand...

The effect is minimal so if your shoes really don't fit then they still wont afterwards. If they are on the edge of fitting then you stand a chance. I think I read you get a 1mm stretch at best. 

Good luck, I had a pair of shoes I wanted to love but trashed my little toe. No amount of stretching could save them.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The effect is minimal so if your shoes really don't fit then they still wont afterwards. If they are on the edge of fitting then you stand a chance. I think I read you get a 1mm stretch at best.

Good luck, I had a pair of shoes I wanted to love but trashed my little toe. No amount of stretching could save them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - the ones I will try them on are just a little tighter than I'd like - I could wear them but they'd be more comfortable with a touch more space.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 4, 2021)

Actually depends what material the shoes are made from.  Typically synthetic materials will stretch less than natural materials.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2021)

Large shoe horn.  Forgot how easy it was to put on a pair of walking boots.


----------



## SaintStu (Mar 4, 2021)

Taylormade Sim Max 2, 5 wood from Scotsdale Golf


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2021)

Not golf related, but i bought a large tray of freshly made baclava this morning - about 15 pieces.
I now feel sick as I’ve eaten it all


----------



## sunshine (Mar 5, 2021)

This is such a random thread 

I went to the Co-Op today and bought some bread.
Having Chinese tonight, will probably have 125, 78, 33, 56 and 14. I'll update you later on what we actually order


----------



## TheBigDraw (Mar 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Well I lasted a month but finally cracked and have bought 2 dozen more golf balls 😲, and a windshirt.
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2304702

In my defence, reckon they're a potential bargain. 2 dozen for a smidge over £38 (with the nectar 15% off thing). They're the Honma tw-x, with a nod to @TheBigDraw  (although I think these are the newer version)
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/new-pro-v1-or-pro-1x.107864/post-2299469

Click to expand...

Great to hear.

Im starting the season with the Honma TW-X.
Its numbers on the launch monitor are great and at a premium ball bargain price point


----------



## IainP (Mar 5, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			Great to hear.

Im starting the season with the Honma TW-X.
Its numbers on the launch monitor are great and at a premium ball bargain price point
		
Click to expand...

Actually they arrived today. With the stash I have they may not see the course in 2021, but I couldn't resist with the offer. I should try to remember to give them a go in the height of summer.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2021)

A pair of trousers (beige, or stone if you are trendy), another pair of golf shoes (please stop), a scope for my air rifle, 20 litres of patio cleaner, a sprayer for said patio cleaner, and two spikes for mounting a rotary washing line.

The spikes are galvanised steel, and look way better than the original plastic version I ran over with my mower last weekend. Ironically, they arrived in a box marked fragile. What the heck is fragile about 5 kg of steel?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

New 'Sunday stroll' bag from caddyclubgolf.com arrived today - looks an awful lot like the Original Jones bag  - took it out for a few holes tonight and I'm liking it a lot - seems really well made.


----------



## Lump (Mar 5, 2021)

13 new MCC align grips. Haven’t been a massive fan of the MCC grips in the past but he align versions feel mega. 
Still waiting on my KBS 610 wedge shafts to show up from Sweden along with a black KBS CT-tour putter shaft. 
No new clubs this year, unless SM9’s get launched


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			New 'Sunday stroll' bag from caddyclubgolf.com arrived today - looks an awful lot like the Original Jones bag  - took it out for a few holes tonight and I'm liking it a lot - seems really well made.

View attachment 35427

Click to expand...

Like the look of these, I notice it say it will hold a full set. Does that seem likely or is it a tight squeeze?


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 5, 2021)

Pair of duca del cosma camelot. 😎😬😀


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

Garush34 said:



			Like the look of these, I notice it say it will hold a full set. Does that seem likely or is it a tight squeeze?
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be plenty room - I've got driver, hybrid, 5 iron to SW and putter in at the moment - it'll take a fair bit more than that - has two pockets on the top, one is quite large and the other much smaller, big pocket on the back/bottom of the bag.

I'd always fancied an Original Jones bag and would have bought one a couple of weeks ago if I could have got a colour I liked in the UK - someone posted a link to Caddy Club here a week or so ago and I spotted this on their site - half the price of the Original Jones and looks to me like it's pretty much an exact copy - quality is good.


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Seems to be plenty room - I've got driver, hybrid, 5 iron to SW and putter in at the moment - it'll take a fair bit more than that - has two pockets on the top, one is quite large and the other much smaller, big pocket on the back/bottom of the bag.

I'd always fancied an Original Jones bag and would have bought one a couple of weeks ago if I could have got a colour I liked in the UK - someone posted a link to Caddy Club here a week or so ago and I spotted this on their site - half the price of the Original Jones and looks to me like it's pretty much an exact copy - quality is good.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear. I like the Jones bags too, but wasn't sure of paying the price for them. But at the price of these I could be tempted.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2021)

Garush34 said:



			Good to hear. I like the Jones bags too, but wasn't sure of paying the price for them. But at the price of these I could be tempted.
		
Click to expand...

I was a bit dubious whether the quality would be there - but from my first few holes with them I'd suggest they are really good. Time will tell but on initial impression I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 5, 2021)

Curls said:



			Can you say hen’s teeth? Delighted to find a brand new (wrapper still on grip!) replacement for go-to club around the green. A stone in a bunker made its mark in the face of my old one. Can’t imagine there are too many of these knocking about. My one lockdown purchase.

I’m ready.

View attachment 35385

Click to expand...

Great find that 🤩 I’m searching for a 56 in the same model to match my others - still looking 🤞🏼


----------



## Curls (Mar 6, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Great find that 🤩 I’m searching for a 56 in the same model to match my others - still looking 🤞🏼
		
Click to expand...

During the search on eBay since Christmas I’ve seen a couple @Boomy, nearly new anyway, but they don’t hang about for long as you can imagine. I’ve a search set up just “Vokey” so see anything with that in the title. You can get email alerts or notifications on your phone too but I wouldn’t have the patience for that.

Says a man who waited 3 months to buy a club 😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 8, 2021)

Today I mostly bought a set of Callaway Apex MB 2018 4-PW Modus3 120 stiff. Ex-Demo from Snainton.

During LD1 I changed every club. During LD2 I bought the Srixon irons in my sig, they were new, and I have played less than 6 rounds with them. This time I promised myself that I would re-start golf with the exact same clubs. To date I have swapped my Garmin Z80 for a Leupold rangefinder and a Garmin S40, and bought a pair of Ecco shoes.

I was so close to the 29th but after today I am ashamed of myself


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2021)

Today I bought..... 
Membership for a new golf club
Roll on the 29th


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2021)

moogie said:



			Today I bought.....
Membership for a new golf club
Roll on the 29th
		
Click to expand...

Were you joined mate?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 8, 2021)

A 60g black tie shaft for my 3w.  Experimenting with a 50g stiff in the driver (-10g) so running the same trial  with the 3w.  

Dam yoooochooooob bloggers suggesting lighter shafts!


----------



## moogie (Mar 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Were you joined mate?
		
Click to expand...


Gone back to matfen hall mate
Hopefully encourage me to play more
They've been recently bought out,  last year,  hopefully plenty investment coming the way of the golf courses,  as they've done a complete refurb on the hall,  hotel, spent a bomb. They shut hotel in November and not due to open again til may. 
By all accounts,  they've recruited 3 additional greens staff and bought all new greens machinery too,  so looking up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2021)

moogie said:



			Gone back to matfen hall mate
Hopefully encourage me to play more
They've been recently bought out,  last year,  hopefully plenty investment coming the way of the golf courses,  as they've done a complete refurb on the hall,  hotel, spent a bomb. They shut hotel in November and not due to open again til may.
By all accounts,  they've recruited 3 additional greens staff and bought all new greens machinery too,  so looking up
		
Click to expand...

From what I’ve heard that’s a good decision, hopefully the investment reaps rewards as it’s a decent course to start with.👍🏻


----------



## Zig (Mar 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			From what I’ve heard that’s a good decision, hopefully the investment reaps rewards as it’s a decent course to start with.👍🏻
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			From what I’ve heard that’s a good decision, hopefully the investment reaps rewards as it’s a decent course to start with.👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Linden Hall is another in that part of the world that I think would be fab with a bit more investment. Great Par 3 combo, and the tightest opening tee shot you can find!


----------



## AliMc (Mar 8, 2021)

moogie said:



			Gone back to matfen hall mate
Hopefully encourage me to play more
They've been recently bought out,  last year,  hopefully plenty investment coming the way of the golf courses,  as they've done a complete refurb on the hall,  hotel, spent a bomb. They shut hotel in November and not due to open again til may.
By all accounts,  they've recruited 3 additional greens staff and bought all new greens machinery too,  so looking up
		
Click to expand...

Went to Matfen Hall with a mate a couple of years ago, he was looking to organise an outing and wanted a recce, really enjoyed it, got a good deal and the food portions were massive !


----------



## moogie (Mar 9, 2021)

Zig said:



			Linden Hall is another in that part of the world that I think would be fab with a bit more investment. Great Par 3 combo, and the tightest opening tee shot you can find!
		
Click to expand...


Yes linden Hall is indeed a great lay out,  1 of the best in the area in my opinion
Unfortunately it's had very little investment for over a decade,  real shame,  but some great holes on there.
The 1st off back tees is quite daunting, played an open there years ago, visually felt like the trees both sides were closing in on me!!
It's a hell of a walk around there mind,  walks between some greens and tees are huge.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2021)

Zig said:



			Linden Hall is another in that part of the world that I think would be fab with a bit more investment. Great Par 3 combo, and the tightest opening tee shot you can find!
		
Click to expand...

I was a member at Linden for 2 years. It's one of the best layouts in the county, possibly the region. The hotel chain that own it don't care about it sadly. It's maintained to a minimum level but no more. They want it to look nice as hotel guests look out at it but they are not bothered about the details that make a difference to golfers, green speeds being the blindingly obvious one.

If ever a rich golf fan wanted a toy that is very nearly there then Linden is it. The effort to improve the course and then the hotel would not be crazy and it could make it a real golfers destination. In fact, it sounds like they need the person who has bought Matfen 😁

Can I just add, the 1st is only daunting if you hit your tee shot far enough to go through the funnelled rise. You and @moogie  are just showing off 😝


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2021)

sunshine said:



			This is such a random thread 

I went to the Co-Op today and bought some bread.
Having Chinese tonight, will probably have 125, 78, 33, 56 and 14. I'll update you later on what we actually order 

Click to expand...

Can't stand #78, way too many water chestnuts for my liking 🤮


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Can't stand #78, way too many water chestnuts for my liking 🤮
		
Click to expand...



I understand people listing their golf related purchases, I just find it really weird that others listing mundane or random things they have bought. I'm waiting for someone to list in detail their weekly Sainsbury's shop next.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2021)

sunshine said:





I understand people listing their golf related purchases, I just find it really weird that others listing mundane or random things they have bought. I'm waiting for someone to list in detail their weekly Sainsbury's shop next.
		
Click to expand...

If it's any help I bought a flat white and a piece of almond frangipane today and I'll be buying a bag of spuds later to make mash for dinner


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

sunshine said:





I understand people listing their golf related purchases, I just find it really weird that others listing mundane or random things they have bought. I'm waiting for someone to list in detail their weekly Sainsbury's shop next.
		
Click to expand...

does my pie and mash purchase not interest you?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2021)

hopefully bought all the golf balls I will need for the year today, a few dozen Vice Pro's on the way and 3 of their gloves too. After trying a few gloves they seem to be the best fit.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 9, 2021)

drive4show said:



			If it's any help I bought a flat white and a piece of almond frangipane today and I'll be buying a bag of spuds later to make mash for dinner 

Click to expand...

Flat white and a Poncy cake? 

I always imagined you to be a mean looking Scottish exile from the badlands. 

Obviously I’ve got it wrong somewhat 😁


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			hopefully bought all the golf balls I will need for the year today, a few dozen Vice Pro's on the way and 3 of their gloves too. After trying a few gloves they seem to be the best fit.
		
Click to expand...

A few dozen for the season? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Flat white and a Poncy cake? 

I always imagined you to be a mean looking Scottish exile from the badlands. 

Obviously I’ve got it wrong somewhat 😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm like an armadillo, hard on the outside and soft in the middle 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			A few dozen for the season? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Although I am prone to losing a few balls, I’m trying to focus a lot more on my short game and want to use the same ball for practise as I play with so have effectively allowed for that too.

Works out quite a bit cheaper buying in bulk from Vice too, so with a bit of luck (and improvement) they will last more than this year.


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Although I am prone to losing a few balls, I’m trying to focus a lot more on my short game and want to use the same ball for practise as I play with so have effectively allowed for that too.

Works out quite a bit cheaper buying in bulk from Vice too, so with a bit of luck (and improvement) they will last more than this year.
		
Click to expand...

I used vice balls a few years ago and thought they were decent so might look at getting some more of those or the snell balls


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			I used vice balls a few years ago and thought they were decent so might look at getting some more of those or the snell balls
		
Click to expand...

I’ve used them before and liked them, more recently used AD333 or chrome soft. I wanted to pick a ball and stick with it and after watching some reviews decided to go back to the Vice. 

I’m not running out of things to buy that aren’t clubs....


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 9, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I'm like an armadillo, hard on the outside and soft in the middle 😂
		
Click to expand...

To be fair. Talking as a rough looking Glaswegian in exile also...

 I do enjoy a flat white and a Cake. Mans cake though, like millionaires shortbread! 😂

mmmmmm 🤤


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 9, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			To be fair. Talking as a rough looking Glaswegian in exile also...

I do enjoy a flat white and a Cake. Mans cake though, like millionaires shortbread! 😂

mmmmmm 🤤
		
Click to expand...

You should get into cycling, all good rides finish with coffee and cake


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

Bag of rocket, an avocado and some cherry tomatoes. 
Might as well join in


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

This trophy from a seller in California:


----------



## moogie (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			This trophy from a seller in California:
View attachment 35516

Click to expand...


Wow
Great find for you that Paul 
Donating to club,  or momento for the house...?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			This trophy from a seller in California:
View attachment 35516

Click to expand...

How the heck did you come across that and have you asked the seller how he got it? We need details 😄


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2021)

moogie said:



			Wow
Great find for you that Paul
Donating to club,  or momento for the house...?
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			How the heck did you come across that and have you asked the seller how he got it? We need details 😄
		
Click to expand...

Spotted on Ebay, bloke said he worked in Golf industry and bought it in Sydney 30yrs ago, then took it to California when he moved and he’s had it in his office ever since.

Doing some research on Colonel James to see what I can find out.

Club was founded in 1911 and Club has 1 other trophy older than this.

Probably donate it once I’ve finished research.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2021)

Ordered a new tennis racket since we'll be able to play that soon as well, and the rackets I was using last year were all about 15 years old and battered. A Babolat Pulsion, if anyone's interested. 😁


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2021)

Phone holder to fit on golf trolley.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ordered a new tennis racket since we'll be able to play that soon as well, and the rackets I was using last year were all about 15 years old and battered. A Babolat Pulsion, if anyone's interested. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of re-joining my local club.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I was thinking of re-joining my local club.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play and get coaching as a kid, gave that all up at 18 though as you do. Last summer though it was great when we were all working from home and able to shoot down to the local tennis court at 5pm with my wife and two friends for a game of doubles so I got back into it a bit. Had a few singles games as well with a mate who was at the perfect level of ability - good enough to give me a decent game, but not good enough to beat me.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 10, 2021)

52, 56, 60 degree Cleveland 588 RTX 2.0 Tour Satin Golf Wedges. 

Same one's I currently have, but I've had them for the last 4 years so think it's time to get some new fresh grooves. £69 per wedge which I'm very happy with.


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			52, 56, 60 degree Cleveland 588 RTX 2.0 Tour Satin Golf Wedges.

Same one's I currently have, but I've had them for the last 4 years so think it's time to get some new fresh grooves. £69 per wedge which I'm very happy with.
		
Click to expand...

no one cares about golf clubs. what food did you buy?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			no one cares about golf clubs. what food did you buy?
		
Click to expand...

My bad. Got a real sweet tooth today, so I might have to go for a proper sweets fitting after work.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			52, 56, 60 degree Cleveland 588 RTX 2.0 Tour Satin Golf Wedges.

Same one's I currently have, but I've had them for the last 4 years so think it's time to get some new fresh grooves. £69 per wedge which I'm very happy with.
		
Click to expand...

Where from if you don't mind.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 10, 2021)

Just bought a Mizuno JPX Fli-Hi 2019 hybrid 6 for my second set from golfbidder ... I already have the 5.  The lofts are a bit daft ... 22 for the 5 and 25 for the 6.  That’s a 3 and 4 to me.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Where from if you don't mind.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all! Clubhouse golf. 

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Cleveland-588-RTX-2.0-Tour-Satin-Golf-Wedge.html#SID=485


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What sort of chopper uses Cleveland wedges? 🤷‍♂️


Mine should be here any day now...
		
Click to expand...

Not gonna lie. I don’t know much about wedges, but the current one’s have served me well. Feels a bit over the top to spend £50-£80 more per wedge than what I could get these for. 

Or I’ll simply have to start to earn more money so I can see the benefit of spending that much more extra. 😁


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			They've always been a top wedge brand.

Roger Cleveland was (maybe still is) to Callaway wedges what Bob Vokey is to Titleist.
👍
		
Click to expand...

Cleveland has been designing for Callaway longer than he was for Cleveland..


----------



## Hammertoe (Mar 10, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			52, 56, 60 degree Cleveland 588 RTX 2.0 Tour Satin Golf Wedges.

Same one's I currently have, but I've had them for the last 4 years so think it's time to get some new fresh grooves. £69 per wedge which I'm very happy with.
		
Click to expand...

Cleveland are a top top brand, their wedges and putters are amazing, as good as any Scotty or vokey for a third of the price. They have really upped their game with their irons and woods also, quality stuff


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2021)

An airfryer https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/ninja-air-fryer-af100uk-zidAF100UK. Hardly used the oven or grill since I bought the Foodi so thought I'd add this as well.


----------



## Hammertoe (Mar 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Cleveland wedges are not a third of the price of Vokeys, they're about 20 quid cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Lilyhawk paid £69 for his wedges, the SM8 raw wedges are £189, now I am certainly not the greatest at maths in the world, but I think, please correct me if I'm wrong, which you really seem to enjoy doing, that's closer to a third of the price than it is to £20 cheaper.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 11, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			the SM8 raw wedges are £189
		
Click to expand...

Hate to break it you buddy, but at £189 you have been stung.


----------



## Hammertoe (Mar 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Hate to break it you buddy, but at £189 you have been stung.[/QUOTE

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Titleist-Vokey-SM8-Raw-Golf-Wedge.html

I don't use vokeys, but that's the price they are on clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisaeric (Mar 13, 2021)

Just bought a golf cart and its awesome


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2021)

Two Ps5’s.
technically I bought em yesterday. Collected em today though!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Two Ps5’s.
technically I bought em yesterday. Collected em today though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes sir! 👌


----------



## Wildboy370 (Mar 13, 2021)

Second pair of adidas 3 stripe trousers and a nice shiny Cleveland zip core 54deg wedge to replace my 8 year old vokey. Although if it doesn’t stop raining soon round here will be looking for deals on waders !!


----------



## Wildboy370 (Mar 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			A superb choice if I may say so 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yeh hoping so as all reviews seem to say they are very good. Was that or the callaway jaws5.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 14, 2021)

A couple of boxes of rzn balls an a new glove to try out


----------



## Boomy (Mar 14, 2021)

Ooooh not seen Bunkered for years! Picked a copy up today whilst working in Scotland.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

After years of refusing to accept I need one I've finally taken the plunge and ordered an electric trolley, now how do I hide it from the missus


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			After years of refusing to accept I need one I've finally taken the plunge and ordered an electric trolley, now how do I hide it from the missus 

Click to expand...

Under the bbq cover?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Under the bbq cover?
		
Click to expand...

Weberkaddy


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Weberkaddy 

Click to expand...

That would be awesome on the golf course. A place for your bag and way to cook steaks while sat waiting on a par 3


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			After years of refusing to accept I need one I've finally taken the plunge and ordered an electric trolley, now how do I hide it from the missus 

Click to expand...

What did you go for?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

Powakaddy CT6 the non gps version with 36 hole battery.
Was a bit of a toss up really so I went for the one that seemed to fold down smallest


----------



## Curls (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Powakaddy CT6 the non gps version with 36 hole battery.
Was a bit of a toss up really so I went for the one that seemed to fold down smallest 

Click to expand...

Get a cover for a power tool and keep it in the boot. She will never look inside 👍🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Curls said:



			Get a cover for a power tool and keep it in the boot. She will never look inside 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

There was the option of a free gift so I chose the travel cover then added an umbrella holder to the order 👍


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Powakaddy CT6 the non gps version with 36 hole battery.
Was a bit of a toss up really so I went for the one that seemed to fold down smallest 

Click to expand...

This is the trolley I just got, mind and put the battery on when you’re charging it, went out on Saturday and battery was dead 😂😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

BrianM said:



			This is the trolley I just got, mind and put the battery on when you’re charging it, went out on Saturday and battery was dead 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

😅
How do you mean about the battery? Do you charge it when it's in or out of the trolley?


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			😅
How do you mean about the battery? Do you charge it when it's in or out of the trolley?
		
Click to expand...

It’s out of the trolley, it has a big label saying charge battery while switched on, didn’t notice after a couple of malts 😬🤣🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 16, 2021)

Taylor Made SIM Max driver - My driving is fine with my SLDR at the moment so don't need it but let's see if a seven year old newer club is better.


----------



## GolfingPastor (Mar 16, 2021)

Garmin G80 GPS & Launch monitor. 
Looking forward to a few range sessions with the launch monitor before shouting fooooore repeatedly throughout April when I get back on the course 😬


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 17, 2021)

A Sim Max 2 driver


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

Finally found a brand that do undersize golf grips with no logo...ping .. perfect 

I got two golf prides ready to have gripped on my new 3 wood and driver but I want to make sure I'm 100% on the loft first so picked up these and fitted them

Did 3 wood first . Went ok, it's about 1cm from the end inside but it's fine so can play around 

Driver I knew what I was doing more so boom on it went 

Tape was hardest bit to get off. Need a heat gun


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Finally found a brand that do undersize golf grips with no logo...ping .. perfect

I got two golf prides ready to have gripped on my new 3 wood and driver but I want to make sure I'm 100% on the loft first so picked up these and fitted them

Did 3 wood first . Went ok, it's about 1cm from the end inside but it's fine so can play around

Driver I knew what I was doing more so boom on it went

Tape was hardest bit to get off. Need a heat gun
		
Click to expand...

Hair dryer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Hair dryer.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs was already annoyed with me taking over the kitchen lol she would have moaned at me nicking her hairdryer


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs was already annoyed with me taking over the kitchen lol she would have moaned at me nicking her hairdryer
		
Click to expand...

I just don’t tell her.
Wait until Corrie, emmerdale is on then do it upstairs.
If you do use a heat gun use a low setting or you heat the shaft to much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I just don’t tell her.
Wait until Corrie, emmerdale is on then do it upstairs.
If you do use a heat gun use a low setting or you heat the shaft to much.
		
Click to expand...

Lol think she was more annoyed I did it during kids dinner time 😂

Hey my twin ate quicker lol


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2021)

Paid for a new country membership today.
just need golf to open so I can get playing!


----------



## MarkT (Mar 18, 2021)

These have been sitting in various baskets over the past lockdown and finally went for it. Do wonder if I'm trying a bit hard to be Nick Dougherty but they're ridiculously comfy


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2021)

Couple of polo shirts and another hoodie from Uniqlo's sale.


----------



## Curls (Mar 18, 2021)

Pair of Footjoy Flex. I loved my Pro SLs but as much as they were good on the course I didn’t enjoy driving in them. Something about the little rubber spikes against the peddles. Completely my issue I’m sure, but my hope is that I drive to the club on March 29 and walk straight out in these. That’d be cool. 

Still going proper spikes on comp day though 😉


----------



## DanFST (Mar 18, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Taylor Made SIM Max driver - My driving is fine with my SLDR at the moment so don't need it but let's see if a seven year old newer club is better.
		
Click to expand...

I did the same swap, was very happy.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I did the same swap, was very happy.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet - had one try of it for a few holes last night, hit it Ok but I think I prefer the shaft in the SLDR, going to try that shaft with the SIM Max head and see how it goes, I'm optimistic - when I get the chance to depends on whether i get any after effects from my Covid vaccine jab I had today, hopefully not and I can give it a spin on Saturday.


----------



## azazel (Mar 19, 2021)

MarkT said:



			These have been sitting in various baskets over the past lockdown and finally went for it. Do wonder if I'm trying a bit hard to be Nick Dougherty but they're ridiculously comfy
		
Click to expand...

I got a pair of those at Christmas and looking forward to trying them out - Scottish winter isn't really the right time.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2021)

azazel said:



			I got a pair of those at Christmas and looking forward to trying them out - *Scottish winter isn't really the right time*.
		
Click to expand...

But what use is a pair of shoes you can only wear for three weeks of the year?


----------



## MarkT (Mar 19, 2021)

azazel said:



			I got a pair of those at Christmas and looking forward to trying them out - Scottish winter isn't really the right time.
		
Click to expand...

They're alright aren't they, bit of a clog-like look to them but very bouncy and definitely the best golf shoes for not looking like golf shoes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			But what use is a pair of shoes you can only wear for three weeks of the year?
		
Click to expand...

I was at a Footjoy focus group event a few years ago. One of the pairs of shoes they showed had the upper as a non waterproof stretchy textile material. It looked really comfy, no rubbing but all of us around the table looked at each other and asked the same question you just did. The Footjoy guy looked a bit sheepish and suggested they were more aimed at golfers playing in Spain, Portugal, USA and the like.

I think they were eventually released as the Flex shoe, we saw prototypes. I like the look of them but not sure they would be much use to me up here, or many places in the UK.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was at a Footjoy focus group event a few years ago. One of the pairs of shoes they showed had the upper as a non waterproof stretchy textile material. It looked really comfy, no rubbing but all of us around the table looked at each other and asked the same question you just did. The Footjoy guy looked a bit sheepish and suggested they were more aimed at golfers playing in Spain, Portugal, USA and the like.

I think they were eventually released as the Flex shoe, we saw prototypes. I like the look of them but not sure they would be much use to me up here, or many places in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I was just kidding obviously. I do have non-waterproof trainer style shoes for the summer myself, but I always check the weather to make sure we're talking <5% chance of rain right before I head out. 😁  Usually there's a heat wave at some point where you know you can wear them for a solid month.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, I was just kidding obviously. I do have non-waterproof trainer style shoes for the summer myself, but I always check the weather to make sure we're talking <5% chance of rain right before I head out. 😁  Usually there's a heat wave at some point where you know you can wear them for a solid month.
		
Click to expand...

Provided you don't play before the dew evaporates.
I have a few pairs of non waterproof shoes for a summer knock after work, or after the last year, for a furloughed aftermoon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, I was just kidding obviously. I do have non-waterproof trainer style shoes for the summer myself, but I always check the weather to make sure we're talking <5% chance of rain right before I head out. 😁  Usually there's a heat wave at some point where you know you can wear them for a solid month.
		
Click to expand...

Ours was a group in the north, our spell of good weather is much less than yours 😆.

I've actually mellowed on them since they were first released. If they ever start to be properly discounted I'm going to be in there.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 19, 2021)

Car insurance renewal time, switched to direct line and saved 15% 😁


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Car insurance renewal time, switched to direct line and saved 15% 😁
		
Click to expand...

I switched to the RAC and saved 40%😁


----------



## Daveg99 (Mar 20, 2021)

Had a small win on Cheltenham this week so thought I’d treat myself.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2021)

Got a present today from the wife, a pair of Nike air max 270G.
She seen me looking at them and thought they looked nice.
The first time she has ever bought me anything golf related.
Delighted all the same 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Got a present today from the wife, a pair of Nike air max 270G.
She seen me looking at them and thought they looked nice.
The first time she has ever bought me anything golf related.
Delighted all the same 😀
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were going to end that by saying you'd already bought them for yourself so you had a spare pair for sale.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Thought you were going to end that by saying you'd already bought them for yourself so you had a spare pair for sale.
		
Click to expand...

I like them but wouldn’t off bought them myself, not unless they were in the sale 😂😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 22, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Got a present today from the wife, a pair of Nike air max 270G.
She seen me looking at them and thought they looked nice.
The first time she has ever bought me anything golf related.
Delighted all the same 😀
		
Click to expand...

She must have her eye on something that will require open wallet surgery.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

These arrived today along with a pair of Ping Glide 3 wedges.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2021)

This is the colour I got.


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2021)

Bits so I can try and regrip my own clubs


----------



## Boomy (Mar 22, 2021)

A welders mask to put on if someone walks past in a pair of those garish Nike rapper trainers, oops I mean golf shoes 🥴 I’m sure they’re very comfy all the same.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

Boomy said:



			A welders mask to put on if someone walks past in a pair of those garish Nike rapper trainers, oops I mean golf shoes 🥴 I’m sure they’re very comfy all the same.
		
Click to expand...

They are indeed very comfortable. They also look great with a hoodie and golf joggers.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 23, 2021)

A dozen Taylormade RBZ off Amazon. £12.49.

I used them last year and they were fine for me, bargain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2021)

My Footjoy Sponsership was used today 

Got myself a 

Full zip vest in coal , polo shirt in Lime and mid layer in grey all for the same price as it is on the website 😁


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My Footjoy Sponsership was used today

Got myself a

Full zip vest in coal , polo shirt in Lime and mid layer in grey all for the same price as it is on the website 😁
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the kind of sponsorship Under Armour have given me 😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			They are indeed very comfortable. They also look great with a hoodie and golf joggers.
		
Click to expand...

I like the air max, and roshe nike golf trainers - but I really dont like the heel of the 270. Smart shoe otherwise though!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 23, 2021)

A 3 pack of GX Gloves for 22 quid.

High quality cabretta gloves apparently. Watched a quick review and the guy seemed well impressed. Seemed worth a punt for the money 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 23, 2021)

Golf gloves off e bay. 5 for £13.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 23, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			A 3 pack of GX Gloves for 22 quid.

High quality cabretta gloves apparently. Watched a quick review and the guy seemed well impressed. Seemed worth a punt for the money 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

What did you use before?


----------



## barry23 (Mar 24, 2021)

A 3 wood headcover, callaway tri-fold towel and a tour rotation stick after watching some of Alex Evans YouTube content


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2021)

barry23 said:



			a tour rotation stick after watching some of Alex Evans YouTube content
		
Click to expand...

I've just had a nose out of interest, I can't find what you're trying to achieve and how it helps the swing. Do you have a link that explains it?


----------



## adasko (Mar 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've just had a nose out of interest, I can't find what you're trying to achieve and how it helps the swing. Do you have a link that explains it?
		
Click to expand...

Got one myself few days ago. Help you stop flicking club and turn your body properly. Just after few days I've noticed big improvement with my swing path.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 24, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			What did you use before?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever they were selling in the proshop before I teed off! I've never been particularly brand loyal other than a srixon glove that I really didn't like.

Most recent was a Puma one.


----------



## barry23 (Mar 24, 2021)

adasko said:



			Got one myself few days ago. Help you stop flicking club and turn your body properly. Just after few days I've noticed big improvement with my swing path.






Click to expand...

Its definitely prompting me to turn my body more. 

The video below is what made me want to try it.






Added to it was that its another lockdown purchase so I convinced myself it would definitely help me 🤣


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 24, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Whatever they were selling in the proshop before I teed off! I've never been particularly brand loyal other than a srixon glove that I really didn't like.

Most recent was a Puma one.
		
Click to expand...

Keen to hear your feedback on the gx, seems like a good deal


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 24, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Keen to hear your feedback on the gx, seems like a good deal
		
Click to expand...

Will do, hopefully they'll arrive before Monday!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2021)

Under Armour beanie hat. To add to my collection of about 25 other bits of UA clothing.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 24, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Keen to hear your feedback on the gx, seems like a good deal
		
Click to expand...

http://www.fit39.co.uk/ All the glove you will ever need. 

They are expensive, but they work in in the wet and I've had one for  7 or 8 years which is still going strong


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 24, 2021)

A pair of new FootJoy Pro SL Mens Spikeless Leather Waterproof Golf Shoes from eBay.


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2021)

Nothing.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2021)

I ordered 4 dozen pro v overstamp balls from CG DISCOUNT GOLF yesterday at £25 per dozen, not boxed but all brand new.


----------



## Curls (Mar 25, 2021)

Slime said:



			Nothing.
		
Click to expand...

That’s suspicious. 

Spill the beans


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2021)

Curls said:



			That’s suspicious.

Spill the beans
		
Click to expand...

I'm just deleting all County Golf emails!
Their deals are just too good.


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I ordered 4 dozen pro v overstamp balls from CG DISCOUNT GOLF yesterday at £25 per dozen, not boxed but all brand new.
		
Click to expand...

I saw them they looked good, especially at that price. The only thing that put me off was on the picture some had big black circles on. I don’t mind the X’s or overtyped logo but not the black circles. Let us know what they are like.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I saw them they looked good, especially at that price. The only thing that put me off was on the picture some had big black circles on. I don’t mind the X’s or overtyped logo but not the black circles. Let us know what they are like.
		
Click to expand...

I will. 

I bought some Srixon Z Star overruns  from them a few weeks before Xmas and the box I just looked at had a small business logo on them. I'm fairly sure the web page was the same back then Maybe an email or phone call would get a quicker answer.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I saw them they looked good, especially at that price. The only thing that put me off was on the picture some had big black circles on. I don’t mind the X’s or overtyped logo but not the black circles. Let us know what they are like.
		
Click to expand...

The balls have arrived this morning and the logos are blacked out as in the web picture. It wont bother me too much


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 26, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The balls have arrived this morning and the logos are blacked out as in the web picture. It wont bother me too much
		
Click to expand...

That’s good, for that price you can’t complain. Quick delivery too


----------



## sunshine (Mar 26, 2021)

adasko said:



			Got one myself few days ago. Help you stop flicking club and turn your body properly. Just after few days I've noticed big improvement with my swing path.






Click to expand...

It has the word Tour in it so it must be good.


----------



## stevench (Mar 26, 2021)

After todays down pour a H2NO Staff bag


----------



## adasko (Mar 27, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It has the word Tour in it so it must be good.
		
Click to expand...

Is that meant to be snarky or funny?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 28, 2021)

Big Max hybrid 2 stand bag, 20% off via eBay, bargain


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			After years of refusing to accept I need one I've finally taken the plunge and ordered an electric trolley, now how do I hide it from the missus 

Click to expand...

New EV company car?? 😉


----------



## YorkshireStu (Mar 28, 2021)

A FootJoy Weathersof glove to replace my 2 battered old gloves. I should probably think about replacing them more often going forwards...


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Mar 30, 2021)

Cobra King F9 Speedback One Length irons (5-GW). To replace Talylornade Aeroburner HL irons (5-PW) and a Cleveland 588 2.0 RTX (50*).


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 30, 2021)

A couple of range tokens


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 30, 2021)

Ping i500 4-PW


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

A couple of FootJoy GTxtreme gloves from Snainton.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 1, 2021)

Well not Bought a golf related item in several months and made up for it today. I shouldn’t be seen again in this post for a while as I’m completely happy with my set up now. 

Today’s purchases: 


A sleeve of the new Pro V1’s and TP5x to compare against the Pro V1x left dash I’m currently using, refused to buy a dozen at pro shop prices. Trying to find my ball for the season and going to have an extended track man session trialling a few balls ready to make the most of the usual loyalty rewarded offers that pop up. 

Also after a lengthy demo with the TSI3 hybrid the 818 H2 is soon to be replaced, custom fit order in but not sure how prompt delivery will be. 





Also decided to get the grips replaced on one of my old sets of Titleist 718 MB’s to freshen them up  before I gift them to a friend that’s had a bit of crapper during lockdown. Not normally as charitable but I think spreading some level of cheer/hope to those that have fell on hard times through no fault of their own during lockdown is more important than having some irons sit and collect dust in a corner of my house.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2021)

A load of new bedroom furniture......


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 1, 2021)

I didn't buy it today, but Pat is going to deliver a Cleveland 25* hybrid. It is going to replace the Ping Karsten as my "dig me out of the **** club".


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			A load of new bedroom furniture......


Click to expand...

Are you replacing the chandelier as well? 😉


----------



## Ridgeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Garmin S62. Now annoyingly its in Edinburgh but not being delivered until next Tuesday.

Correct that one.  It turned up at lunchtime.  Now to charge it up and I may even read the instructions.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Are you replacing the chandelier as well? 😉
		
Click to expand...

No, but the mirror is coming off the ceiling.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			No, but the mirror is coming off the ceiling.
		
Click to expand...

If you replace it with a fairground one, your bits will look bigger!

Unfortunately, so will the Mrs though.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 1, 2021)

A dozen TP5's off Amazon £32.99 delivered in 2 days


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 1, 2021)

AliMc said:



			A dozen TP5's off Amazon £32.99 delivered in 2 days
		
Click to expand...

Have you done this before I’m always weary of amazon for counterfeit balls but imagine there must be some real deal items.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 1, 2021)

Britishshooting said:



			Have you done this before I’m always weary of amazon for counterfeit balls but imagine there must be some real deal items.
		
Click to expand...

The packaging and bar codes are the same as the last sleeve that i bought from the Pro and they play just the same so they look real tbh


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 1, 2021)

Titleist 816 H1 19 degree
Titleist 913F 15 Degree 3 Fairway Wood 


And the replacing of the Dunlop SportsDirect specials is now complete and I have myself a full custom set of used clubs. Was going to get fitted but have eventually came round to the fact there isn't much point if my swing is going to be changing constantly.


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2021)

I drove the best I've driven for maybe ten years, largely to this that I bought this morning;


----------



## IanM (Apr 1, 2021)

A pair of new wheels for Donna's powakaddy.   She's worn a crack in one of them... I'm not brave enough to ask if she clipped a kerb


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 1, 2021)

4 dozen Pro V1s

The ‘Loyalty Rewarded’ program is live.

You can’t get the yellow version though


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 1, 2021)

A woolly hat. 

Because when I got to the course it was bloody freezing and I hadn't taken a hat with me.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 2, 2021)

Just got the dispatch notice from Scottsdale Golf for my Mizunos jpx921 forgeds. My first brand new irons.
I was beginning to fear I wouldn't receive them before my trip away at the end of the month so I'm beyond giddy to have received this news.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			A woolly hat.

Because when I got to the course it was bloody freezing and I hadn't taken a hat with me.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get it in the pro shop. I didn't know they could open until 12/04 to sell things, except for click and collect.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 2, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			4 dozen Pro V1s

The ‘Loyalty Rewarded’ program is live.

You can’t get the yellow version though
		
Click to expand...



Why not?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 2, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			Did you get it in the pro shop. I didn't know they could open until 12/04 to sell things, except for click and collect.
		
Click to expand...

I put on my best sad face and sent them an email before hitting some balls on the range.


----------



## Zig (Apr 2, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Just got the dispatch notice from Scottsdale Golf for my Mizunos jpx921 forgeds. My first brand new irons.
I was beginning to fear I wouldn't receive them before my trip away at the end of the month so I'm beyond giddy to have received this news.
		
Click to expand...

They look beautiful. Mine are now two rounds old. I'm blaming lockdown on the quality of my golf rather than the irons!! +4 grips taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 2, 2021)

Zig said:



			They look beautiful. Mine are now two rounds old. I'm blaming lockdown on the quality of my golf rather than the irons!! +4 grips taking a bit of getting used to. 

Click to expand...

Haha we've our first major of the year in our mates group, and I think it'll be a bit of a blessing in disguise them being delivered whilst I'm out playing.

The temptation to play them, and most likely be rubbish with them, would just be too great.

Will definitely be out Sunday and Monday with them though!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 2, 2021)

SIM Driver with Evenflow Riptide Shaft on a bit of a whim.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 2, 2021)

Well the loyalty rewarded offer cropped up today which I was waiting for.

Not sure on limits so 8 dozen ordered and will order another 8 dozen through clubhouse golf. I don’t lose that many balls I need to, just quickly demote balls to the practice bag.


----------



## Crow (Apr 2, 2021)

A dozen Wilson Staff Duo Soft.
I do like a soft ball.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

I blame @Orikoru for this but finally I have fallen for the charms of County Golf 😆. My trousers were looking tired today so I bought some Sunderland trousers and a polo shirt. I was warned off the shirts by a fellow forummer but at £15 it was worth a go, I liked the style.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I blame @Orikoru for this but finally I have fallen for the charms of County Golf 😆. My trousers were looking tired today so I bought some Sunderland trousers and a polo shirt. I was warned off the shirts by a fellow forummer but at £15 it was worth a go, I liked the style.
		
Click to expand...

I got some trousers today too as my current Adidas one split, I’m sure it isn’t Lockdown related.

If they come good, I’ll get a couple of other colours


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			I got some trousers today too as my current Adidas one split, I’m sure it isn’t Lockdown related.

If they come good, I’ll get a couple of other colours
		
Click to expand...

Which brand did you go for?

My Pings are now looking a bit wafty in the leg but the Sunderland ones look a bit more modern. Like you, if they are good I might get some more.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which brand did you go for?

My Pings are now looking a bit wafty in the leg but the Sunderland ones look a bit more modern. Like you, if they are good I might get some more.
		
Click to expand...

Sunderland ones too...in navy.  I did buy some a while back in Grey, but they are a little too snug, so went a size up this time. Hoping for good things


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Sunderland ones too...in navy.  I did buy some a while back in Grey, but they are a little too snug, so went a size up this time. Hoping for good things
		
Click to expand...

I hope sizing is not too snug. I can't bring myself to go up a size no matter what lockdown has done to me 😆. If I post in a few days with a crying emoji, 😭, then you will know I've had to return and go up one.


----------



## gopher99 (Apr 3, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Just got the dispatch notice from Scottsdale Golf for my Mizunos jpx921 forgeds. My first brand new irons.
I was beginning to fear I wouldn't receive them before my trip away at the end of the month so I'm beyond giddy to have received this news.
		
Click to expand...

i received my Mizuno 921 forged clubs last Tuesday, only issue was they messed up the order my spec was project x lz 6.0 in the 6,7,8 and 9 and project x lz 5.5 in the pw and gw. They sent me 5.5 in the 6,7,8,9 and 6.0 in the pw, gw. Guess I will be waiting a while longer for the new clubs to arrive, they do look great though especially with the blackout shafts.


----------



## njc1973 (Apr 4, 2021)

Taylormade sim2 titanium 3 wood and sim2 max rescue


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 4, 2021)

Garmin Approach S40 in powder grey. Couldn't put it off any longer at £190.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 4, 2021)

Garmin Approach CT10 full set of sensors 🏌🏻‍♂️ They sound the nuts! Anyone already using them?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 5, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Garmin Approach CT10 full set of sensors 🏌🏻‍♂️ They sound the nuts! Anyone already using them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Love them. Replaced game golf with them. Seamless tagging


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Sunderland ones too...in navy.  I did buy some a while back in Grey, but they are a little too snug, so went a size up this time. Hoping for good things
		
Click to expand...

Mine have just arrived. They are definitely in the 'Athletic Fit' territory which is new ground for me. They came to work so I can not see what they look like in a mirror yet. I suspect I should also have gone up a size, I may need to after seeing them in a mirror when I get home. Otherwise quite happy with them.

I got one of their polo tops as well. Quite thin material so not sure how it will last over a season with repeated washing. If it does I will be happy, if not then not a lot lost.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 8, 2021)

Sending my powder grey Garmin S40 back and ordered a black Garmin S40 with 3 CT10 sensors in its place.
Not sure why I didn't just get the black one first.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mine have just arrived. They are definitely in the 'Athletic Fit' territory which is new ground for me. They came to work so I can not see what they look like in a mirror yet. I suspect I should also have gone up a size, I may need to after seeing them in a mirror when I get home. Otherwise quite happy with them.

I got one of their polo tops as well. Quite thin material so not sure how it will last over a season with repeated washing. If it does I will be happy, if not then not a lot lost.
		
Click to expand...

My “ athletic fit” days ended a while ago now.
Comfort fit is what we need.


----------



## DanFST (Apr 8, 2021)

Shotscope v3


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

Not me, but my dad sent me an email saying how Direct Golf were selling Slazenger hybrids for £16. I said don't bother, they'll be crap. Told me he'd already ordered all three of them! Oh well, good luck dad.  He's not owned a hybrid before so he just wanted to try some out, I said he could hit mine, but too late now. Ha.


----------



## sweaty sock (Apr 8, 2021)

Motore X F1


----------



## Brammall Mac (Apr 8, 2021)

Arrived today from County Golf - Sunderland shorts (pretty nice) plus took a chance on their “Lucky Dip Shorts” offer. Turned out to be Greg Norman 5-pocket Tech in white - really chuffed for a tenner.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mine have just arrived. They are definitely in the 'Athletic Fit' territory which is new ground for me. They came to work so I can not see what they look like in a mirror yet. I suspect I should also have gone up a size, I may need to after seeing them in a mirror when I get home. Otherwise quite happy with them.

I got one of their polo tops as well. Quite thin material so not sure how it will last over a season with repeated washing. If it does I will be happy, if not then not a lot lost.
		
Click to expand...

mine arrived too....they’ll do for now. Would prefer a teeny bit more room for when bending down to pick the ball out of the cup. there may be some fear of a tearing sound at some point 😂


----------



## Mephistopheles (Apr 8, 2021)

A dozen 2021 pro v1s for the first medal this weekend and a spike wrench.
I fear my lost wrench is in my locker which I haven’t looked in for over a year.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

100 white wooden tees - arriving tomorrow


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			mine arrived too....they’ll do for now. Would prefer a teeny bit more room for when bending down to pick the ball out of the cup. there may be some fear of a tearing sound at some point 😂
		
Click to expand...

I bottled it, ordered next size up 😄. If not I know they'd end up in the charity bag by June. 

There does seem to be a decent amount of stretch in them so hopefully neither of us will hear the dreaded rip 😲


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bought a G425 driver.
Had a go at the demo and bought one there and then chalk and cheese to my PXG.
Have had a tough time flighting the PXG 9* proto 0811x driver gen 2 stiff and was all over the place with it.
So it’s up for sale if anyone wants one. Sensible offers.


----------



## barry23 (Apr 8, 2021)

Another hybrid headcover for the one I was convinced I had lost whilst playing on Sunday. 
Original heacover subsequently found at the bottom of my bag a few hours after the replacement was ordered🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 8, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Garmin Approach CT10 full set of sensors 🏌🏻‍♂️ They sound the nuts! Anyone already using them?
		
Click to expand...

Just bought full set myself! Had a couple before, really impressed.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 8, 2021)

10m2 of walnut veneer and a 5L tub of PVA. 
I will crack this veneering lark.


----------



## Lump (Apr 9, 2021)

https://www.ianpoultershop.com/us-store-1/p/golf-towel-cheese
one of these jazzy numbers from the IJP store. Do love a white tour towel.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 9, 2021)

A new pair of boost 2 360 tours XT in black ready for the winter.  I’ve just unboxed a white pair for spring / summer and the black ones are all ready for the autumn and winter.

Splendid


----------



## Curls (Apr 9, 2021)

Lump said:



https://www.ianpoultershop.com/us-store-1/p/golf-towel-cheese
one of these jazzy numbers from the IJP store. Do love a white tour towel.
		
Click to expand...

Love it 😂


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 10, 2021)

Another one caught in the County Golf net. 

Cutter and Buck waterproof and........nearly Sunerland shorts but didn't like the clasp so went with Greg Normans stuff. Well he must be struggling........


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 10, 2021)

I bought myself a new electric trolley to start the season with. Very impressed with it so far. Easy to fold, very compact and battery does what it says on the tin. 
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...ic-Golf-Trolley-Extended-Lithium-Battery.html


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 11, 2021)

Will have golf balls coming out my ears having bought a few dozen 21 Pro V1’s but will just keep the loyalty rewarded boxes sealed and sell them at cost in a couple month, unless I for some reason switch back.

Decided to opt for the Left Dash having re-played a sleeve over this weekend. Got use to the feel and it’s the ball for me.

Work out at around £34 a dozen delivered if bought from snainton golf with the following discount code ‘HASSRAGOLF’   (Based on 3 dozen I bought). Work out £35-36 a dozen delivered if bought in lesser quantities.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 13, 2021)

Cobra F9 3-4 wood from Clubhouse golf - should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2021)

220mm brake rotor upgrade for my MTB, been pondering over it for months after a mate did the same upgrade on his bike and loves it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

Flat Cat putter grip


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 13, 2021)

Has anyone ordered any custom fit irons from Ping recently? I got fitted 30th March and was told they would be end of last week, then told delayed and should be middle of this week. Just wondering whether to prepare myself for disappointment yet or if they’ll come by the weekend


----------



## RichA (Apr 13, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			Has anyone ordered any custom fit irons from Ping recently? I got fitted 30th March and was told they would be end of last week, then told delayed and should be middle of this week. Just wondering whether to prepare myself for disappointment yet or if they’ll come by the weekend
		
Click to expand...

What were they, out of interest? I ordered G425 irons a couple of days ago.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 13, 2021)

RichA said:



			What were they, out of interest? I ordered G425 irons a couple of days ago.
		
Click to expand...

They are i500. Can’t wait now


----------



## Boomy (Apr 14, 2021)

2021 Titleist Players4 Stadry bag 🤩 I went with the intention of buying the carbon stand bag, as I was concerned the stadry would be bigger and heavier... it’s not, it’s a perfect size and super light + waterproof (which the carbon wasn’t) Now to get it into the house without Mrs Boomy seeing it 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2021)

A Glenmuir midlayer from County-Golf for my dad's birthday. When playing yesterday he was wearing an old knitted jumper and mentioned he didn't have many golf jumpers or anything.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 14, 2021)

After a few positive comments on here and the recommendation from @BiMGuy I thought I’d give the fit39 glove a try... it fits erm 🤔 like a glove - great fit, very comfortable and the grip feels great - full course test at the weekend ⛳️ ✔️


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 14, 2021)

Boomy said:



			After a few positive comments on here and the recommendation from @BiMGuy I thought I’d give the fit39 glove a try... it fits erm 🤔 like a glove - great fit, very comfortable and the grip feels great - full course test at the weekend ⛳️ ✔️

View attachment 36178
View attachment 36179

Click to expand...

You weren't tempted by a leopard print glove then?


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 14, 2021)

Cobra F9 3-4 wood arrived today and I adjusted it to 16 degrees before taking it out for a hit - loving it so far, it's a rocket launcher off the fairway or out of light rough.


----------



## Tonto (Apr 15, 2021)

Cobra Radspeed driver and 4 hybrid. The warbird is now retired.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2021)

New balls arrived, always frustrates me that the loyalty rewarded boxes look like they’ve been volleyed across the warehouse as they’d otherwise be nice little boxes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2021)

Britishshooting said:



			New balls arrived, always frustrates me that the loyalty rewarded boxes look like they’ve been volleyed across the warehouse as they’d otherwise be nice little boxes.








Click to expand...

Was that the 4 for 3 offer? Titleist site says left dash are not part of the promotion.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Was that the 4 for 3 offer? Titleist site says left dash are not part of the promotion.
		
Click to expand...

There not unfortunately I went for the Pro V1. I had to buy a couple dozen left dash separately. The left dash and 2019 TP5x are bang on for me, I’ll trade a friend Pro V1’s for left dash as he has a few dozen left dash stocked up and would rather have new Pro V1.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2021)

Britishshooting said:



			There not unfortunately I went for the Pro V1. I had to buy a couple dozen left dash separately. The left dash and 2019 TP5x are bang on for me, I’ll trade a friend Pro V1’s for left dash as he has a few dozen left dash stocked up and would rather have new Pro V1.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, was hoping you’d found a retailer willing to do the left dash.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 15, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, was hoping you’d found a retailer willing to do the left dash.

Click to expand...

Sure America do but not extended to us 😩 

If your not fussed about the ‘gift box’ which is a bit crap compared to the past years boxes you can grab left dash for almost the same price per dozen.

There £37 a dozen if buy 3 dozen or more and then 5% discount with code in image below from snainton golf. Works out £3 more for 4 dozen than the loyalty rewarded offer. Just wish I did that myself now as I stumbled across it after placing order 😂










https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/titleist-pro-v1x-left-dash-golf-balls-t204l6s


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 16, 2021)

You can get 10% off at Snainton Golf with code SG10


----------



## Matty6 (Apr 16, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			You can get 10% off at Snainton Golf with code SG10
		
Click to expand...

Just used it myself for a new Titleist Players 4+ StaDry bag and two Ping G425 hybrids. Nice £65 saving!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 16, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			Just used it myself for a new Titleist Players 4+ StaDry bag and two Ping G425 hybrids. Nice £65 saving!
		
Click to expand...

I've always been impressed with Snainton. Never had a problem with them (or Hot Golf, County Golf, Scottsdale Golf) and the extra 10% is a bonus.


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 16, 2021)

Bought some Z-Star balls from Online Golf on Sunday night, they haven't even been dispatched yet. I rang them to get an update and was told they should be processed within 48 hours, immediately after an email was sent out and they're blaming the return of golf and the bank holidays on the delay, so frustrating.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Apr 16, 2021)

I had a great experience being fitted for the first time at Express Golf in Shipley. A little bit of a trek but it was well worth it as the recommendations I had received lived up to be true. As a lefty they had a large amount of lefty stock and fitting equipment as they’re partnered up with Silvermere.
Very thorough irons fitting process and it was nice to see the true ball flight with each club in the driving bay and on Trackman too.
I opted to try irons from all the brands (except decided against trying Titleist and Srixon) and ended up fitted for the Taylormade Sim2 Max 5-SW.
2-3 weeks lead in time so can’t complain at that.
I’ll be going back for a driver fitting later in the year.


----------



## Jon321 (Apr 16, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			You can get 10% off at Snainton Golf with code SG10
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, Sim Max driver ordered 🙈


----------



## Val (Apr 16, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			I've always been impressed with Snainton. Never had a problem with them (or Hot Golf, County Golf, Scottsdale Golf) and the extra 10% is a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

I had a bad experience, was lied to....twice


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 17, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Bought some Z-Star balls from Online Golf on Sunday night, they haven't even been dispatched yet. I rang them to get an update and was told they should be processed within 48 hours, immediately after an email was sent out and they're blaming the return of golf and the bank holidays on the delay, so frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

I also got some Z stars but from Snaniton golf £56.98 for 2 boxes best price I’ve seen


----------



## Dando (Apr 19, 2021)

YorkshireStu said:



			I had a great experience being fitted for the first time at Express Golf in Shipley. A little bit of a trek but it was well worth it as the recommendations I had received lived up to be true. As a lefty they had a large amount of lefty stock and fitting equipment as they’re partnered up with Silvermere.
Very thorough irons fitting process and it was nice to see the true ball flight with each club in the driving bay and on Trackman too.
I opted to try irons from all the brands (except decided against trying Titleist and Srixon) and ended up fitted for the Taylormade Sim2 Max 5-SW.
2-3 weeks lead in time so can’t complain at that.
I’ll be going back for a driver fitting later in the year.
		
Click to expand...

nice to see a fellow lefty!

i had my driver and iron fittings at Silvermere and they were great.


----------



## Dando (Apr 19, 2021)

just got in on the Titleist 4 for 3 deal. hopefully i will have some left for Forest Pines at the end of May


----------



## azazel (Apr 19, 2021)

Another hybrid, which means in the space of a few weeks I'll have gone from thinking they're the devil's own clubs to having two in the bag!


----------



## DanFST (Apr 21, 2021)

Late April delivery, I cannot wait!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

DanFST said:










Late April delivery, I cannot wait!
		
Click to expand...

Very nice. 

If Darth Veda played golf. These would be his irons.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Ping G410 5 wood arrived this morning as a replacement for my aging Titleist 980 3 wood.

And some socks.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Ping G410 5 wood arrived this morning as a replacement for my aging Titleist 980 3 wood.

And some socks.
		
Click to expand...

White or black


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Very nice.

If Darth Veda played golf. These would be his irons.
		
Click to expand...




Darth who?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

4LEX said:



			White or black 

Click to expand...

4 pairs of white, one pair of grey and one pair of black.

I don't currently own any white socks. So this will be a new experience for me. I'm hoping they will knock a couple of shots off my index. They weren't custom fitted though.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Darth who?

Click to expand...

Darthe Vader's younger brother.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



*Darthe *Vader's younger brother.
		
Click to expand...




Really??


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Really??

Click to expand...

I give up. Its been won ov them dayz 😭


----------



## Northern Monkey (Apr 22, 2021)

A Callaway Mavrik 3 wood with project x even flow riptide shaft. If it’s as good as my Mavrik driver I’ll be a happy bunny 🐰


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Not a golf thing but Debenhams are closing down and have a massive sale on, I got a pair of Converse trainers for only £22. If anyone's got a Debenham's near them and wants some cheap chinos for golf, get down there, they had loads in the one we went to (Uxbridge). Tailored shorts as well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 22, 2021)

I was gonna post the same as @Orikoru 

Gotna batch of new work shirts for £4.20 each.
Then the kids bought every cuddly toy they could lay their hands on for peanuts.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2021)

Put a reasonable offer in on a Sim Max driver this afternoon....and won 
Time to shift on my trusty old M2 methinks.
Am I right in thinking both drivers have the same adapter? I love the shaft on my M2 so I was thinking of swapping them over.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Apr 22, 2021)

A Taylormade Sim 2 Max hybrid #3H in Stiff


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Put a reasonable offer in on a Sim Max driver this afternoon....and won 
Time to shift on my trusty old M2 methinks.
Am I right in thinking both drivers have the same adapter? I love the shaft on my M2 so I was thinking of swapping them over.
		
Click to expand...

Think so, I sold my M4 to someone who put their own M1 shaft in so should fit


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			Think so, I sold my M4 to someone who put their own M1 shaft in so should fit
		
Click to expand...

Nice one thanks.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 23, 2021)

A TSi2 hybrid, not bought yet but on trial from the Pro shop, will try it out tomorrow at Forres, will probably make it into the bag though, looks great


----------



## TFC1 (Apr 23, 2021)

I have just returned from a Mizuno fitting at Bearwood lakes and ordered:

JPX 921 Forged
4-PW, GW
KBS $ taper 130 X
Std length
2* Up
MCC Black/white align

Very excited!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 23, 2021)

4 Dozen Titleist AVX.

A years membership at my club for the boy.
And


----------



## Curls (Apr 23, 2021)

TFC1 said:



			I have just returned from a Mizuno fitting at Bearwood lakes and ordered:

JPX 921 Forged
4-PW, GW
KBS $ taper 130 X
Std length
2* Up
MCC Black/white align

Very excited!
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh. Nice bats 🦇


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Put a reasonable offer in on a Sim Max driver this afternoon....and won 
Time to shift on my trusty old M2 methinks.
Am I right in thinking both drivers have the same adapter? I love the shaft on my M2 so I was thinking of swapping them over.
		
Click to expand...

I've swapped the shafts between my SLDR and SIM Max no problem


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 23, 2021)

Well I can’t seem to fit into a TSI or Sim2 better than my current Maverik but had an itch to fix something that isn’t broken.

Had an opportunity to purchase the triple diamond version which is at 8.4d and can be knocked down to 7.4 with the adapter sleeve, and knock my spin down even further.

Also finally the TSI3 hybrid came today what a beauty!


----------



## Curls (Apr 23, 2021)

Britishshooting said:



			Well I can’t seem to fit into a TSI or Sim2 better than my current Maverik but had an itch to fix something that isn’t broken.

Had an opportunity to purchase the triple diamond version which is at 8.4d and can be knocked down to 7.4 with the adapter sleeve, and knock my spin down even further.

Also finally the TSI3 hybrid came today what a beauty!


























Click to expand...

The crown of that hybrid is a thing of beauty.

As for the Mavrik I can’t think what Thor’s hammer was called but yeah, most of us shouldn’t even think about looking at that thing. 

Beast mode activated.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 24, 2021)

Curls said:



			The crown of that hybrid is a thing of beauty.

As for the Mavrik I can’t think what Thor’s hammer was called but yeah, most of us shouldn’t even think about looking at that thing. 

Beast mode activated.
		
Click to expand...

Time will tell but played 14 holes this evening hitting 3/4 drives on some holes when catching up with the group in front and I can’t ever see me parting with it. I’ve took the weights from my old Mavrik.

14g in front and 2 at back put in my Hulk X Flex Shaft which makes the driver play 47 inches (tipped 1 inch)

Absolute spin killer. I don’t know why it works for me but it does and surprisingly well.

Joined 2 friends later into the round who both had a go with it and they absolutely hated it, 4 foot high knuckle balls.


----------



## Jb Hopkins (Apr 24, 2021)

Bought some Golf Tape for my Blistered Fingers.


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

Bought another 4 dozen titleist AVX balls while they’re still on offer.
£113 from snainton golf using SG10 code


----------



## JamesR (Apr 24, 2021)

Treated myself to a pair of Adidas Code Chaos shoes in grey, as my old FJ pro SLs had a few holes in them.


----------



## jmcp (Apr 24, 2021)

Britishshooting said:



			Time will tell but played 14 holes this evening hitting 3/4 drives on some holes when catching up with the group in front and I can’t ever see me parting with it. I’ve took the weights from my old Mavrik.

14g in front and 2 at back put in my Hulk X Flex Shaft which makes the driver play 47 inches (tipped 1 inch)

Absolute spin killer. I don’t know why it works for me but it does and surprisingly well.

Joined 2 friends later into the round who both had a go with it and they absolutely hated it, 4 foot high knuckle balls.
		
Click to expand...


I also use a Mavrik mines is a sub zero 9 degree, what is the difference/benefit of the triple diamond version and is that also what is classes as a tour head ?

Cheers, John


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 24, 2021)

jmcp said:



			I also use a Mavrik mines is a sub zero 9 degree, what is the difference/benefit of the triple diamond version and is that also what is classes as a tour head ?

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

They vary in terms of exact lofts, 9 degree on the head means little and can range from low 8’s to low 9’s in exact loft prior to any adjustments on the triple diamond. Mine is 8.4. The straighter top line is noticeable for me and helps with shot shaping from trialling yesterday.

As you can see on the photos below Triple Diamond on the left has a more pear shaped profile which I prefer and less busy on the face with a little line that denotes the measured CG point of the face. SZ is 460cc and Triple D is 450cc

For me I find my miss left is reduced where I turn it over a little too much, my low heel miss when I’m fatigued isn’t as punished either. Launches and spins a touch lower than my Sub Zero now I’ve changed the weights to 14 front and 2 back to match what my SZ was playing. 

Copy pasted: 


The MAVRIK Sub-Zero Triple Diamond Driver is inspired by Tour feedback, which dictated a neutral look at address and a CG optimized for control and workability. Our number one driver model played on Tour, the MAVRIK Sub-Zero Triple Diamond features improved acoustics and higher MOI than previous Triple Diamond models.

Features & Benefits:
Progressive Head Shape
The design features a higher toe, increased face progression, and a straighter top line that is very popular among Tour players. This shape helps players better align the face to the target line and promotes a neutral to fade shot shape.
Optimized CG for Increased Control
We’ve implemented extensive feedback and testing data from our Tour players to optimize CG position for a high level of workability and control. The CG is precisely located for a moderate amount of spin, while maintaining extremely high MOI properties for forgiveness on off-center hits.
New A.I. Designed Flash Face Ss20 For Ball Speeds All Across the Face
MAVRIK thinking fueled our new A.I. designed Flash Face SS20 to promote fast ball speeds across a more expansive area in each loft.


----------



## jmcp (Apr 24, 2021)

Many thanks for that, I had heard of the term before but never understood what it meant.

cheers, John


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 25, 2021)

Precision Pro NX9 rangefinder

Skechers Max Rover golf shoes in Charcoal.

I really need to stop buying stuff


----------



## YorkshireStu (Apr 26, 2021)

Another excellent fitting session at Express Golf today in their studio which continues to impress me with their excellent range of left handed equipment they carry in stock. I’ve come out with a new Ping G425 Max driver and really happy with the level of detail we went into to set the weights and loft settings. It feels like a fairway magnet, not quite as long as the TM or Callaway were for me (only 5-6 yards) but the dispersion was far better.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 26, 2021)

Three Callaway 'Dawn Patrol' leather gloves - fingers are a bit narrower and longer than I'd normal choose but they'll be OK.


----------



## Lump (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone know why Taylormade hasn’t done the 4 for 3 deal? Need some more TP5x’


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 26, 2021)

Lump said:



			Anyone know why Taylormade hasn’t done the 4 for 3 deal? Need some more TP5x’
		
Click to expand...

they have....

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/ball...1-365270.html?dwvar_365270_variantimage=white


----------



## Wildboy370 (Apr 27, 2021)

A nice new Cobra Radspeed 3 wood to replace my driver. Had a Rogue now three years old. Thought new driver would give me a little more distance. Well wasn’t wrong a whole 3 yards. Did a trackman session at range and found all major makes had same flight, launch angle and distance within 3 yards of my old rogue. After watching a you tube video, decided to try a 3 wood as a replacement. Amazing numbers. Higher launch angle, higher flight, tighter dispersion and not a single yard difference in distance. So maybe reached my max with a driver, but now got a club gives me more options when playing.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 28, 2021)

Ooooh shiny ⛳️ (Easier to spot in the rough too 😆)


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Ooooh shiny ⛳️ (Easier to spot in the rough too 😆)

View attachment 36381

Click to expand...

Hopefully I’m playing behind you on Saturday 😀


----------



## Boomy (Apr 28, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Hopefully I’m playing behind you on Saturday 😀
		
Click to expand...

😂 I only lost one tonight 🥳 That’s only 2 lost balls in 3 rounds 🎉 ha ha


----------



## jwlewes (Apr 29, 2021)

Putter fitting the other day = new Taylormade EX Putter purchased - Slight delay as custom fit to 37"

Seem to not be capable of just buying 1 golf item at a time, so a couple of new shirts and some Footjoy Pro SL's on the way too!


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2021)

I've bought 3 pairs of dwyers chinos and hope they are big enough in the leg. the waist wont be an issue but i have big thighs and calf muscles so i struggle getting trousers legs that don't look like lycra.

a non golf related purchase was a new full size awning for the caravan


----------



## niceboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Ooooh shiny ⛳️ (Easier to spot in the rough too 😆)

View attachment 36381

Click to expand...

Good balls , but I bought a faulty batch (new) but they are actually harder to find in the rough , surprisingly.


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2021)

I have just purchased what has been labeled a “rescue putter”


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			I have just purchased what has been labeled a “rescue putter”
		
Click to expand...

Oh....we need a piccy of this gem...


----------



## Boomy (Apr 29, 2021)

niceboy said:



			Good balls , but I bought a faulty batch (new) but they are actually harder to find in the rough , surprisingly.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, great balls 👌🏼 How did they show up as faulty? I actually find them much easier to follow in flight and find in the rough ⚽️ second only to bright yellow balls 🥎


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Oh....we need a piccy of this gem...
		
Click to expand...

all will be revealed at FP, if I haven't chucked it in the bin by then


----------



## Bswarbs (Apr 29, 2021)

Mizuno JPX921 Forged
5-PW
Mizuno T20 GW-LW
All Project X LZ 5.5


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2021)

A Pair of FJ Pro SL Boa


----------



## Curls (Apr 29, 2021)

Bswarbs said:



			Mizuno JPX921 Forged
5-PW
Mizuno T20 GW-LW
All Project X LZ 5.5
		
Click to expand...

Me likely. 

Pics when they arrive or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 29, 2021)

Umbrella holder for the Clicgear and an umbrella. Saturday looks rough.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Apr 29, 2021)

A powakaddy ct6 trolley ,ping traverse cart bag and a volvik range finder 😃😃😃


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

A Kirkland polo shirt from Costco. Actually really nice material (12% elastane) and only 13 quid! Not gonna say no.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 29, 2021)

Fancied something a little smarter than my current Tour X Boa’s, looking forward to these.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Kirkland polo shirt from Costco. Actually really nice material (12% elastane) and only 13 quid! Not gonna say no.
		
Click to expand...

Colour?


----------



## niceboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Yeah, great balls 👌🏼 How did they show up as faulty? I actually find them much easier to follow in flight and find in the rough ⚽️ second only to bright yellow balls 🥎
		
Click to expand...

The dots wear off really quickly , not a big deal there , but more importantly, they weren't flying , true to the strike and eventually cracked , but if you get a good one ,they are really good balls ,


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Colour? 

Click to expand...

Hard to say - at a glance it just looks purple but it's actually thin purple and blue horizontal stripes. 😃👌🏻


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

As a payday treat just ordered a light grey adidas midlayer from County-Golf too.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 30, 2021)

niceboy said:



			The dots wear off really quickly , not a big deal there , but more importantly, they weren't flying , true to the strike and eventually cracked , but if you get a good one ,they are really good balls ,
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you really must have got a bad batch... I have seen some where the pattern has faded but you could tell the ball was clearly been well used. Certainly never had any issues with flight/control with them, or seen any split.


----------



## RichA (Apr 30, 2021)

Bought earlier in the week but arrived yesterday - a dozen each Srixon Soft Feel Brite red and orange balls. 
Having lost a few white and bright yellow balls in light rough over the last couple of weeks, I need something that can't be mistaken for grass, daisies or dandelions. I threw one of each on the lawn at dusk last night. They almost hurt your eyes from 20 feet away, so fingers crossed for the weekend.
Funny that Srixon abbreviate the name of the pink version to SF Lady.

Is it just me that finds it easier to focus on a coloured ball at address or is that a known thing?


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Apr 30, 2021)

Just bought 2 packs of Srixon TriSpeed golf balls for £17.99p each (if you buy 2 or more) at Clubhouse Golf; seems a good deal for a 3 piece golf ball.  Also bought a ping stretch webbing belt - have one similar already and quite like it.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 30, 2021)

RichA said:



			Bought earlier in the week but arrived yesterday - a dozen each Srixon Soft Feel Brite red and orange balls.
Having lost a few white and bright yellow balls in light rough over the last couple of weeks, I need something that can't be mistaken for grass, daisies or dandelions. I threw one of each on the lawn at dusk last night. They almost hurt your eyes from 20 feet away, so fingers crossed for the weekend.
Funny that Srixon abbreviate the name of the pink version to SF Lady.

Is it just me that finds it easier to focus on a coloured ball at address or is that a known thing?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there’s definitely something in it with coloured or patterned balls. I just find them easier to see and focus on all round. I even seem to be able to track them better in flight 🤷🏻‍♂️ The reckon the pattern on the Callaway Truvis makes them look bigger 🤔 And they’re all defo easier to spot in the rough 😂


----------



## Jensen (Apr 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Kirkland polo shirt from Costco. Actually really nice material (12% elastane) and only 13 quid! Not gonna say no.
		
Click to expand...

Did they not have the Callaway ones in ?
At £15 incl vat you can’t go wrong


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Did they not have the Callaway ones in ?
At £15 incl vat you can’t go wrong
		
Click to expand...

I think so, but I think they're the 'pique' style, whereas I prefer the smooth ones.


----------



## chrisd (May 1, 2021)

6 golf t shirts and 2 pairs of trousers from County golf  - altogether £104

Great fit, look good and the usual County Golf top service 👍👍


----------



## Canary Kid (May 2, 2021)

A Ping G Series 4 Hybrid from Golfbidder.  I got the 5W SF Tec a month ago and love it, so thought I would try the hybrid too.


----------



## Dando (May 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			6 golf t shirts and 2 pairs of trousers from County golf  - altogether £104

Great fit, look good and the usual County Golf top service 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Are they in pensioner beige?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 2, 2021)

2doz supersofts from sports direct of all places, cheapest by £2-3.00 per doz.

That should do me for the year


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			Are they in pensioner beige?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, and they pre dripped boiled egg down the front to look authentic  😁


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			2doz supersofts from sports direct of all places, cheapest by £2-3.00 per doz.

That should do me for the year
		
Click to expand...

Why. Are you only playing 4 times ? 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2021)

A Greg Norman shirt from Costco for £16. Looks good, plenty on here say good things about his gear so I thought it was worth a go.


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 3, 2021)

A reversible black or grey Under Armour belt and a mobile phone holder which attaches to my golf trolley - means I can use Hole19 without faffing around getting my phone out of pockets etc


----------



## Oldham92 (May 3, 2021)

An Odyssey 10 putter....


----------



## RichA (May 4, 2021)

Ping G425 2 hybrid. Taylormade M2 driver and 3 Wood might be going on eBay if it works out as hoped.


----------



## Boomy (May 6, 2021)

Arrived today 🥳 Excited to read/look through this 😊 What a guy, what an entertainer, a true legend in my humble opinion.


----------



## Wabinez (May 6, 2021)

Shopping is dangerous.

picked up some Sunice Goretex waterproof trousers in the sale….and managed to find a Sunice goretex jacket that’s now on its way. Hopefully it fits well as might need it on Saturday!


----------



## Robster59 (May 6, 2021)

A pack of 3 Kirkland Signature Cabretta golf gloves.  Not sure how they will perform but at £13.99+VAT for three, worth a shot.


----------



## MarkT (May 6, 2021)

Pushed the boat out this morning


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2021)

Another experiment for me. I use my wedges quite a bit in practice so they might need a switch anyway. Just ordered 2 new Cleveland CBX2 wedges to try. Currently have the  52-56-60 lineup from Ping. Going down to 50-54 and keeping the Ping 60 for now. Really losing distance on my clubs just from last summer and I'm hoping the cavity backed wedges will help me fill in that 50-75yd range a little better.


----------



## FELL75 (May 6, 2021)

Arrived a few days ago.
	
 Good read, nice and succinct 👍


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2021)

4 hours tuition, no doubt part of a long term investment that isn’t shiny.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 6, 2021)

YorkshireStu said:



			A reversible black or grey Under Armour belt and a mobile phone holder which attaches to my golf trolley - means I can use Hole19 without faffing around getting my phone out of pockets etc
		
Click to expand...

Which phone holder did you go for? And which trolley have you got? I've got the Druids push trolley and tempted by a holder I have to say. Do report back if the one you get is any good!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 7, 2021)

Ordered a set of Cleveland Zipcore wedges, 50, 56 and 60 in black satin.

Mid bounce in 56, low bounce in 60 and all 1 degree flat. Modus 120 shaft to match the rest of the bag and the fact I dislike the standard DG wedge shafts that all manufacturers seem to offer.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2021)

Resident Evil Village.....and its given me motion sickness 😷


----------



## Jensen (May 7, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Shopping is dangerous.

picked up some Sunice Goretex waterproof trousers in the sale….and managed to find a Sunice goretex jacket that’s now on its way. Hopefully it fits well as might need it on Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you pick those up from?


----------



## Wabinez (May 7, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Where did you pick those up from?
		
Click to expand...

the trousers? Clubhouse golf. One size left at a reduced price so took a gamble.

they are also available at Function18, but full retail


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 7, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Which phone holder did you go for? And which trolley have you got? I've got the Druids push trolley and tempted by a holder I have to say. Do report back if the one you get is any good!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got the Druid trolley and the phone holder works perfectly. My brother has a Motocaddy Cube and it works for that too. The rubber is a tiny bit stiff at first use but it stretches over my iPhone nice and easily now. 
For only £5.99 I’d recommend. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B089Y6GBJ3?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2021)

G425 Max driver, 5 fairway and 4 hybrid.  Only my second _ever_ set of three ’woods’, my previous set being my lovely McGregor Tourney Eye-o-matic persimmons...bought in 1985...things have moved on a fair bit in club design since then...😳. But can I hit them?


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2021)

A Ford Fiesta. 😁


----------



## hairball_89 (May 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			G425 Max driver, 5 fairway and 4 hybrid.  Only my second _ever_ set of three ’woods’, my previous set being my lovely McGregor Tourney Eye-o-matic persimmons...bought in 1985...things have moved on a fair bit in club design since then...😳. But can I hit them?
		
Click to expand...

Ditching (or hiding in the shed!) my 3 wood for the 5 wood towards the end of last year was one of the best things I've done for my game in a long time. The 5 wood is only about 10 yards shorter off the tee than the 3 wood was, but far far easier off the deck. I love it. Everyone should have a 5 wood!


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Ford Fiesta. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Everyone's first car 😅🙌


----------



## Canary Kid (May 8, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Everyone should have a 5 wood!
		
Click to expand...

My view entirely ... I love my Ping G-Series SFTec 5 wood.  Never been able to hit a 3 wood.


----------



## Dando (May 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Ford Fiesta. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I hope you got fitted for it!


----------



## harpo_72 (May 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Ford Fiesta. 😁
		
Click to expand...

1.25 eco beast ? I bought one 7 years ago for my winter commuter and now it’s the family car. You can really unwind them nice power to weight ratio .. dunno why they didn’t make an MR2 mk1 car from it .. would have been absolutely epic


----------



## harpo_72 (May 8, 2021)

Bought a couple of sample grips to try. Put my 5yr old brand new yonex hybrid ( can tweak the loft to get the yardage gapping as well) in the bag to replace my Adam’s v speed as it was feeling a little too closed and I was hooking and pulling a little too much


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			1.25 eco beast ? I bought one 7 years ago for my winter commuter and now it’s the family car. You can really unwind them nice power to weight ratio .. dunno why they didn’t make an MR2 mk1 car from it .. would have been absolutely epic
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a 1.4 Titanium model, automatic, around 11 years old.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2021)

Sunderland waterproof golf hat from Function18. After today I realised / confirmed it was my weakness. I had waterproof socks, trousers, jacket, rain gloves. All worked brilliantly but my head was soaked and it was unpleasant. I just have to hope it fits well.


----------



## Karl102 (May 8, 2021)

Scratched an itch.... 35" Scotty X5 2021


----------



## Curls (May 8, 2021)

Karl102 said:



			Scratched an itch.... 35" Scotty X5 2021






















Click to expand...

Lovely stuff 🥳


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 9, 2021)

Taylormade Hi Toe wedge 58 degree loft with 10 bounce.

That’s my bag fully fit, replaced and upgraded from my beginner clubs which were all differing shaft flexes and standard length and lie ... Except for my putter, I love my putter so that has stayed in the bag!

Ping G425 Max driver (set to 11.5)
Ping G425 Max 3 wood (set to 15.5)
Taylormade Sim2 Max 3 hybrid (19)
Taylormade Sim2 Max irons 5i-GW
Taylormade Hi Toe wedge (58/10)
Taylormade Spider Rosso edition putter


----------



## Fromtherough (May 9, 2021)

Invested in a Scotty Cameron Newport Select and added a new to me 2016 M2 driver (black and gold) in very good condition. Been looking for a change to my driver and when this one came up I couldn’t resist the bargain. Both straight in the bag for this morning.


----------



## bradleywedge (May 9, 2021)

Impulse buy whilst in the pro shop before my round, a SeeMore putter. Liked the look of it, it was second hand hardly used so got it at a decent price. Never got to grips with my Scotty Newport, but putting them in from everywhere using this SeeMore the other day, beginners luck?


----------



## garyinderry (May 9, 2021)

bradleywedge said:



			Impulse buy whilst in the pro shop before my round, a SeeMore putter. Liked the look of it, it was second hand hardly used so got it at a decent price. Never got to grips with my Scotty Newport, but putting them in from everywhere using this SeeMore the other day, beginners luck?
		
Click to expand...


A seemore was my main putter for a number for years.  Absolutely great putter. 

Wins no awards for looks but always has people intrigued.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 9, 2021)

2 dozen Callaway ERC soft triple track balls. Intrigued to see if the 3 lines on the ball help with lining up the putt and saves me from drawing my normal single line.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 9, 2021)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			2 dozen Callaway ERC soft triple track balls. Intrigued to see if the 3 lines on the ball help with lining up the putt and saves me from drawing my normal single line.
		
Click to expand...

You can buy a 3 line ball marker on the likes of eBay for about 3 quid if you like the 3 lines but prefer another brand of ball.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			You can buy a 3 line ball marker on the likes of eBay for about 3 quid if you like the 3 lines but prefer another brand of ball.
		
Click to expand...

I have tried putting 3 lines on before but just end up making a smudged mess


----------



## Boomy (May 9, 2021)

If you’re after something it’s always  worth mentioning to your club pro 🤩 Happened to mention I was after a 2 iron annnnd out of the back he appears with this beauty 🥳 It might be an old model but it works a treat, just what I was after ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ (As discussed yesterday @saving_par and Simon came up trumps)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 9, 2021)

Boomy said:



			If you’re after something it’s always  worth mentioning to your club pro 🤩 Happened to mention I was after a 2 iron annnnd out of the back he appears with this beauty 🥳 It might be an old model but it works a treat, just what I was after ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ (As discussed yesterday @saving_par and Simon came up trumps)

View attachment 36540
View attachment 36541

Click to expand...

How did you get on today?

breezy to say the least


----------



## Boomy (May 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			How did you get on today?

breezy to say the least 

Click to expand...

Very well with that 2 iron, but very little else 😂 Driver going everywhere and couldn’t putt for toffee, 40 putts today 😫 All good practice and an education into that wind - lal bit blowy like 🤣 How’d you get on?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 9, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Very well with that 2 iron, but very little else 😂 Driver going everywhere and couldn’t putt for toffee, 40 putts today 😫 All good practice and an education into that wind - lal bit blowy like 🤣 How’d you get on?
		
Click to expand...

I had 35 points, putted like a clown. Missed a 2 footer, 3 footer and a nice 3 putt par on 14 

Other than a bad tee shot on 8 hit the ball fairly solid. Good golf is not far away.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 9, 2021)

Ping Prodi G hoofer bag for the boy.
Ping pencil bag for me. 

 Ping Tour 65g shaft for my 5wood, to replace the standard shaft. Which arrived last week. 
It's made a huge difference to the flight of the ball. It now gives my 5wood a nice high flat flight, instead of a high ballooning flight. 
Its become a real weapon off the tee, like I hoped it would. Still not entirely comfortable hitting it off the deck though.


----------



## Boomy (May 9, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I had 35 points, putted like a clown. Missed a 2 footer, 3 footer and a nice 3 putt par on 14 

Other than a bad tee shot on 8 hit the ball fairly solid. Good golf is not far away.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, my putting was woeful, my usual putter is in the shop getting a new grip on - need it back asap 😩 

I had 27 points, and that was a scrape! All good practice, tried a few different shots to see what works/doesn’t work 😊


----------



## bradleywedge (May 10, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			A seemore was my main putter for a number for years.  Absolutely great putter.

Wins no awards for looks but always has people intrigued.
		
Click to expand...

Agree garyinderry, I dont know what it was but I think its the centre shaft in it. It also has the fatter super stroke grip and seemed very easy on the eye, like I say felt super confident with it the other day, its the FGP PTM 1 model, and like you say going from a scotty to SeeMore looks wise is one extreme to the other, but looks don't always count.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 10, 2021)

Stroke lab #7, fell in love with the 1 double wide but always liked the #7


----------



## ger147 (May 10, 2021)

4 ball at Gleneagles booked for next month 😎😎


----------



## sweaty sock (May 11, 2021)

Tour velvet ribbed grips for my pleasure, never used them before so should be a fun experiment while my irons are misfiring anyway....


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2021)

Couple of Callaway 1/4 zip sweaters.
It's bloody chilly in the mornings at the moment.....


----------



## barry23 (May 12, 2021)

Golf pride align plus 4 midsize grips and tape. Tried a friend's clubs and preferred that style of grip over the tour velvet ones I currently use


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2021)

24 Kirkland golf balls for £20.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			24 Kirkland golf balls for £20.
		
Click to expand...

Costco?


----------



## slowhand (May 12, 2021)

ShotScope V3 watch. After messing around with various Apple watch apps, I wanted something that would easily track my shots as well, and went for this as it's a lot cheaper long-term than Arccos.

Played my first round with it on Sunday and was very impressed. Didn't notice it on my writs whilst swinging. Yardages seemed very accurate, and I shot level par nett in some strong wind, so it seemed to help. Only shots it missed were penalty ones I forgot to add, and the post-round editing on a PC was very simple.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Costco?
		
Click to expand...

No mate ,eBay. 
They’re used,Pearl grade.
Think they’re only £30 for 24 at Costco tho.


----------



## timd77 (May 12, 2021)

slowhand said:



			ShotScope V3 watch. After messing around with various Apple watch apps, I wanted something that would easily track my shots as well, and went for this as it's a lot cheaper long-term than Arccos.

Played my first round with it on Sunday and was very impressed. Didn't notice it on my writs whilst swinging. Yardages seemed very accurate, and I shot level par nett in some strong wind, so it seemed to help. Only shots it missed were penalty ones I forgot to add, and the post-round editing on a PC was very simple.
		
Click to expand...

Do the tags you attach to the end of the clubs add any weight or feel different during the swing?


----------



## DanFST (May 12, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Do the tags you attach to the end of the clubs add any weight or feel different during the swing?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all.


----------



## aaajjj7589 (May 12, 2021)

Not today but I bought the new Cobra RAD Irons (4 - GW) & 2 Hybrid. Also going to get the new RAD Driver too after I've had a couple of lessons starting today. 2 new Cleveland Wedges and a new Oddysey putter. 

And the new Cobra RAD bag. 

Basically a whole new package set!


----------



## slowhand (May 12, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Do the tags you attach to the end of the clubs add any weight or feel different during the swing?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Only issue I had was having to cut the screw off the putter tag to use with my SuperStroke grip. You can by stick on putter tags but they're out of stock at the moment


----------



## LegendOle (May 12, 2021)

Set of 5-W G425s. Quoted 21 working days for delivery though. Fingers crossed they come sooner!


----------



## DanFST (May 12, 2021)

4-Pw P770's - Modus 120 shafts.


----------



## Robster59 (May 13, 2021)

Shot Scope V3 GPS watch + club sensors at £160 from Amazon.  I have an old Bushnell GPS watch, but I couldn't resist at this price.


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 13, 2021)

Some alignment sticks from Decathlon... the big new store in Leeds is rather fancy, I knew I’d end up buying something there


----------



## Gowferdee (May 13, 2021)

callaway rogue irons for 420 quid from clubhouse golf


----------



## Thexindi (May 13, 2021)

Taylormade SIM2 OS Irons

6 weeks before Taylormade gets them done for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2021)

Refitting the garage with new cabinates , second hand office stuff .. thought I'd get a new golf cabinate rather than old wardrobe and a locker


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 36614


Refitting the garage with new cabinates , second hand office stuff .. thought I'd get a new golf cabinate rather than old wardrobe and a locker
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but football headcovers and and a fishing rod......


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Sorry, but football headcovers and and a fishing rod......

Click to expand...

To be fair the fishing rod is in the spare bag, I don't carry it .. I should really throw it lol


----------



## Lump (May 14, 2021)

Had a very similar tidy up the other week, clubs live in the office though. 
2000 tee’s delivered today too with 48 2021 TP5x’s. Might have dropped a clanger though, didn’t realise they’ve softened them up. See how they go, but might after 4 years of playing only TP5x’s ( rumour has it they could well be a firmer TP5


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2021)

Lump said:



View attachment 36621

Had a very similar tidy up the other week, clubs live in the office though.
2000 tee’s delivered today too with 48 2021 TP5x’s. Might have dropped a clanger though, didn’t realise they’ve softened them up. See how they go, but might after 4 years of playing only TP5x’s ( rumour has it they could well be a firmer TP5
		
Click to expand...

Are they all golf shoes 😲? Is that 12 pairs?


----------



## harpo_72 (May 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are they all golf shoes 😲? Is that 12 pairs?
		
Click to expand...

Imelda Marcos of golf, me thinks


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2021)

Lump said:



View attachment 36621

Had a very similar tidy up the other week, clubs live in the office though. 
2000 tee’s delivered today too with 48 2021 TP5x’s. Might have dropped a clanger though, didn’t realise they’ve softened them up. See how they go, but might after 4 years of playing only TP5x’s ( rumour has it they could well be a firmer TP5
		
Click to expand...

Very nice 

Unfortunately mines confined to the garage 

Make most of a bad situation lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 14, 2021)

Lump said:



View attachment 36621

Had a very similar tidy up the other week, clubs live in the office though.
2000 tee’s delivered today too with 48 2021 TP5x’s. Might have dropped a clanger though, didn’t realise they’ve softened them up. See how they go, but might after 4 years of playing only TP5x’s ( rumour has it they could well be a firmer TP5
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure TXG tested the new TP5X against last year's 5X and found it quite a bit higher spinning, including driver.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 15, 2021)

Srixon z star XV golf balls 1 dozen, using some loyalty points taking them to £25. 
used the ball report from 2020 to determine which ball to purchase. These should offer a bit more driver distance and some wedge spin for when the course bakes. I have been using Q- stars and chrome soft x and both are good under current conditions. I think the chromes are a little longer than the Q star, so will see if the Z star recovers that but keeps the nice q star characteristics


----------



## Curls (May 15, 2021)

58* 12 bounce vokey for the deep bunkers and times I need a high shot. I play everything around the green with my 54 so it’ll only be occasional use. Had a space in my bag with my 4i now going the same distance as my 4h. 

Bushnell Tour X, got it for a song on eBay, works perfectly looks brand new, threw my first dart in a while yesterday and realised I like to know my number. Nearly holed out from 110.5. I didn’t need to know the 0.5. Has slope but probably won’t use it. The optics are crazy clear on it though wow, crystal compared to my old laser.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 15, 2021)

As per the Ping iron lead time thread. New Ping irons and wedges cancelled and yesterday I bought Cleveland 588 cb 3 to 9 iron TTGD R300 and three new Cleveland Zipcore wedges, 48, 52 and 58. 
Irons Monday, wedges Thursday.

Happy days.


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2021)

A new bag towel from the pro shop (with club badge on). Represent. 👊🏻


----------



## YorkshireStu (May 15, 2021)

A Slazenger driver and 7 iron for my six year old from Sports Direct. He has a 9 iron already that he’s starting to hit well and a putter too.
After seeing some Leo Boniface videos on Instagram he really wants to go to our local par 3 for a little knock.
Hopefully if we keep it light hearted and fun, he’ll enjoy it. Can’t wait!


----------



## Lump (May 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I'm sure TXG tested the new TP5X against last year's 5X and found it quite a bit higher spinning, including driver.
		
Click to expand...

Disliking the noise change. Much more muted off the driver. Noticeably more spin on approach shots though.
Air mailed 2 greens which is very unlike me, had to be the ball. Both where down breeze, maybe the extra spin kept it in the air longer. 
Might have to get a box of left dash Prov1X’s.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2021)

A red Sharpie. One of the full size ones not a half size one. I'm not a cheapskate!


----------



## richart (May 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



			A red Sharpie. One of the full size ones not a half size one. I'm not a cheapskate! 

Click to expand...

Good idea to mark up lots and lots of balls before our game.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2021)

richart said:



			Good idea to mark up lots and lots of balls before our game.

Click to expand...

I only need a ball that can last 10 holes to beat you pair of clowns  

#10&8


----------



## bradleywedge (May 15, 2021)

New stiff shafts for Driver and 3 wood, scorecard holder for my trolley.


----------



## richart (May 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I only need a ball that can last 10 holes to beat you pair of clowns  

#10&8
		
Click to expand...

That is no way to talk to the Cooden Centenary champions.

 I will get the greenkeeper to give the fringes an extra cut, so we can watch your chipping off nice tight lies. Don't wear white troos.


----------



## davidy233 (May 16, 2021)

Oscar Jacobson midlayer (for the very rare occasion when the hoodie is unsuitable) and polo shirt from Clubhouse Golf.


----------



## davemc1 (May 16, 2021)

Gowferdee said:



			callaway rogue irons for 420 quid from clubhouse golf
		
Click to expand...

Ive looked at these myself, have you played with them yet, any reviews? Are they massive?

I’m getting a bit fed up of struggling with my v6s, albeit however lovely they are when hit well


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2021)

Weed and feed, lawn sand and seed mix ... my lawn is looking shocking as some hacker has been taking clumps out of it.


----------



## FELL75 (May 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Weed and feed, lawn sand and seed mix ... my lawn is looking shocking as some hacker has been taking clumps out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Find it a good way to get the moss out, take a nice divot then seed and feed🙂🏌️


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Srixon z star XV golf balls 1 dozen, using some loyalty points taking them to £25.
used the ball report from 2020 to determine which ball to purchase. These should offer a bit more driver distance and some wedge spin for when the course bakes. I have been using Q- stars and chrome soft x and both are good under current conditions. I think the chromes are a little longer than the Q star, so will see if the Z star recovers that but keeps the nice q star characteristics
		
Click to expand...

In the above, were you using q star, or q star tours?
I'm down to my last few ad333 tours  from a good deal a couple of years back, although have some lockdown purchases of cut blue & homna tw-x to try.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2021)

IainP said:



			In the above, were you using q star, or q star tours?
I'm down to my last few ad333 tours  from a good deal a couple of years back, although have some lockdown purchases of cut blue & homna tw-x to try.
		
Click to expand...

I was using q-star tour, I liked ad333 tour, as well. Soft feel went far but did not stop on the greens, so pointless. Q-star tours are definitely worth a punt, I thought though I wanted to try something a little firmer and more spin on 7 iron and wedge. Driver spin for me has to be on the high side, as I need a lot of help in all the places I can find it. So will see if XV is any good.


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I was using q-star tour, I liked ad333 tour, as well. Soft feel went far but did not stop on the greens, so pointless. Q-star tours are definitely worth a punt, I thought though I wanted to try something a little firmer and more spin on 7 iron and wedge. Driver spin for me has to be on the high side, as I need a lot of help in all the places I can find it. So will see if XV is any good.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, thought it would be the tours. I did have some Z stars "for mid summer use". XVs could be good. MGS did paste the Q tours over some quality issues but that wouldn't stop my giving them a go on a deal. Reminds me I have a sleeve of miz rb tour x to try also.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2021)

IainP said:



			Cool, thought it would be the tours. I did have some Z stars "for mid summer use". XVs could be good. MGS did paste the Q tours over some quality issues but that wouldn't stop my giving them a go on a deal. Reminds me I have a sleeve of miz rb tour x to try also.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they were saying the quality from one of the build sites was away from target. Thing is that’s easy to rectify if it’s just an equipment issue and checks. However it becomes a world of pain when they are off on the constituent components. I will check where mine were from. But I have no complaints on any level with any of the balls, the Q star tour was £25/dozen and outperformed the titleist ones in my opinion. I like chrome soft x but the q star tours felt much more honest when putting.. I don’t normally mention this but sometimes I feel the odd Callaway ball has a tendency to roll a bit away from intention - but it’s hard to say for certain. I find titleist to be fickle about the level of spin , I like consistency and the Srixons deliver that. Will see what the XV is like


----------



## GGTTH (May 17, 2021)

TaylorMade Spider EX


----------



## jwlewes (May 17, 2021)

GGTTH said:



			TaylorMade Spider EX
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely love mine!


----------



## sweaty sock (May 17, 2021)

4 dozen new pro v1s arrived this morning, massively dissapointed after first round....


----------



## Jensen (May 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Costco?
		
Click to expand...

Good player at our place got the Kirklands from Costco. He swears by them and says they’re as good as any premium ball.


----------



## jwlewes (May 17, 2021)

Bit of a spending spree today
Nike Air Max 270 shoes
Vice Pro Plus Balls
Titleist Vokey SM7 Wedge 62 degree


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

I've ordered one of those little magnetised phone holders that you stick in the air vent for your car. 🤑🤑


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2021)

A chainsaw.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've ordered one of those little magnetised phone holders that you stick in the air vent for your car. 🤑🤑
		
Click to expand...

If you find it doesn't work then get a holder from Brodit. I got fed up of my portable satnav flying off different holders in past cars and ended up buying one of these after advice on a car forum. It was wise advice, they make brilliant holders and your phone will never budge.

They cost a bit more but oddly enough less than the accumulated amount I spent on cheap versions 🙄.

If your one does the job then fair play 👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you find it doesn't work then get a holder from Brodit. I got fed up of my portable satnav flying off different holders in past cars and ended up buying one of these after advice on a car forum. It was wise advice, they make brilliant holders and your phone will never budge.

They cost a bit more but oddly enough less than the accumulated amount I spent on cheap versions 🙄.

If your one does the job then fair play 👍
		
Click to expand...

The one I've ordered featured in a couple of 'best' holder lists I saw, but you never know do you? 😆


----------



## HampshireHog (May 17, 2021)

Sim 2 Max Irons, after a fitting at Silvermere.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 19, 2021)

6 new grips for my irons. Lamkin REL ACE 3rd gens. 

2 years old and I've just started to notice them looking shiny and not feeling great.


----------



## davidy233 (May 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Mine are described as Light bone/black/hot punch/white - don't judge me they were £40 cheaper than any other colour 
View attachment 35338

Click to expand...

Finally tried out these bad boys on the course last night, hadn't before as I thought they were very tight across the toe end of the feet when wearing them around the house to try to wear them in. 

As it was they were fine once I got moving, very stable base - they are unlikely to become my everyday golf shoes but I'll definitely wear them occasionally.


----------



## njc1973 (May 19, 2021)

A set of mizuno 921 forged, project x Lz 6, they are nice and shiny


----------



## McToot the Bandit (May 20, 2021)

I picked up a Ping 425 4Hybrid and a Shot Scope V3 yesterday. I tried out the TaylorMade Sim2 Hybrid, the Titleist TS2 and the Callaway Apex and the Ping just worked better for me. I took it out for a quick 9 (in theory to try it off the tee, even on longer holes, and on the fairway). It worked well from the get go: a 200 yard shot off the first set up a 3-point par. Then it went to rat shit, but that is my ineptitude and not the club.

The ShotScope is a nice little gadget and will help, now I've tagged all my Titelist Irons. One problem with the Ping hybrid is that it comes with it's own tag. Not sure I'll be able to remove than and fit one of the ShotScope tags without having to re-grip. A bit anoying.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2021)

200 wooden white tees today to go with the red sharpie I bought last week. Anyone would think I've won the lottery.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			200 wooden white tees today to go with the red sharpie I bought last week. Anyone would think I've won the lottery.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely worth trying some of the bamboo Ocean tees. They are ridiculously strong and just keep on going. They cost a bit more initially but they do not snap at the same rate as wooden ones. I'd be amazed if I snap more than 1 a month and even that is probably an exaggeration.


----------



## LegendOle (May 20, 2021)

Mizuno ST 200 Driver. Always liked the look of it and not had a driver since moving on my old Callaway a couple of months ago. £224 at Snainton golf using the 10% voucher code. Bit of a punt but, judging by second hand prices, shouldn't be a huge risk.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

Well I didn't buy today I bought Feb 21st but my srixon balls finally arrived lol 

6 dozen personalized


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Well I didn't buy today I bought Feb 21st but my srixon balls finally arrived lol

6 dozen personalized
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me they made a typo?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Please tell me they made a typo? 

Click to expand...

Lol I've checked one ball and that's fine 

But who's to say ball 72 won't say "idiot" 

Lol


----------



## Sats (May 20, 2021)

Titleist TS2 5 Wood. Now the wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Finally tried out these bad boys on the course last night, hadn't before as I thought they were very tight across the toe end of the feet when wearing them around the house to try to wear them in.

As it was they were fine once I got moving, very stable base - they are unlikely to become my everyday golf shoes but I'll definitely wear them occasionally.
		
Click to expand...

They look like the AirMax trainer. Very tight across the toes.


----------



## DRW (May 20, 2021)

A sunningdale pitch repairer, received today.

Brings back good memories of the forum visit.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 20, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Finally tried out these bad boys on the course last night, hadn't before as I thought they were very tight across the toe end of the feet when wearing them around the house to try to wear them in. 

As it was they were fine once I got moving, very stable base - they are unlikely to become my everyday golf shoes but I'll definitely wear them occasionally.
		
Click to expand...

I wear mine every time I play. I like the narrowness as they feel more secure on my narrow feet. 

They will stretch a touch over the first couple of rounds making them more comfortable.


----------



## Boomy (May 20, 2021)

MyJoys have finally arrived after being let down twice by Footjoy. Ordered back at the end of October and not the style I originally ordered but none the less I’m happy with this new model - Packard. First time with BOA as well. They’re comfy out of the box so far 🤞🏻


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			MyJoys have finally arrived after being let down twice by Footjoy. Ordered back at the end of October and not the style I originally ordered but none the less I’m happy with this new model - Packard. First time with BOA as well. They’re comfy out of the box so far 🤞🏻
View attachment 36701
View attachment 36702

Click to expand...

Very classy


----------



## Boomy (May 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Very classy 

Click to expand...

Thank you 🙌🏻 I do prefer a more traditional looking shoe than the out and out trainer looking ones.


----------



## Curls (May 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			MyJoys have finally arrived after being let down twice by Footjoy.
		
Click to expand...

SMART. 

Love the “Boom” down the side. Yeah those are proper 👌🏻


----------



## Boomy (May 20, 2021)

Curls said:



			SMART.

Love the “Boom” down the side. Yeah those are proper 👌🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Curls 🤙🏻 I’m really pleased with how they’ve turned out on the classic style of shoe 😊


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Thank you 🙌🏻 I do prefer a more traditional looking shoe than the out and out trainer looking ones.
		
Click to expand...

Got to say i love my boas


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say i love my boas
		
Click to expand...

Even more than your crocs? 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Even more than your crocs? 😂
		
Click to expand...

heads or tails 😁


----------



## Boomy (May 20, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say i love my boas
		
Click to expand...

First time trying BOA’s - they seem comfortable so far. Hoping they keep tension well, I’m sick of having to re-tie shoe laces throughout the round 🙄


----------



## hacker_al (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			First time trying BOA’s - they seem comfortable so far. Hoping they keep tension well, I’m sick of having to re-tie shoe laces throughout the round 🙄
		
Click to expand...

They look great and you won't be disappointed with the BOA system


----------



## Jensen (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			First time trying BOA’s - they seem comfortable so far. Hoping they keep tension well, I’m sick of having to re-tie shoe laces throughout the round 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Why don’t you double bow it


----------



## Boomy (May 21, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Why don’t you double bow it
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn’t make any difference. The issue isn’t with the knot securing the laces, it’s the lace tension and it changing as the foot moves over the different terrain - BOA are reputed to keep the tension consistent, securing the foot better and only having to make the odd small adjustment. Hoping what I’ve heard is correct.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			It wouldn’t make any difference. The issue isn’t with the knot securing the laces, it’s the lace tension and it changing as the foot moves over the different terrain - BOA are reputed to keep the tension consistent, securing the foot better and only having to make the odd small adjustment. Hoping what I’ve heard is correct.
		
Click to expand...

I really think you might be tying laces wrong.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 21, 2021)

A red polo shirt, seems I have every other colour imaginable, but red is required for Sunday.


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			A red polo shirt, seems I have every other colour imaginable, but red is required for Sunday. 

Click to expand...

I bet @Tashyboy has loads of red tops that you could’ve borrowed 🤣


----------



## AAC (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			It wouldn’t make any difference. The issue isn’t with the knot securing the laces, it’s the lace tension and it changing as the foot moves over the different terrain - BOA are reputed to keep the tension consistent, securing the foot better and only having to make the odd small adjustment. Hoping what I’ve heard is correct.
		
Click to expand...

I have new golf shoes, the red laces get tied when I put them on and untied when I take them off, why should they become loose mid-round ? am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			I bet @Tashyboy has loads of red tops that you could’ve borrowed 🤣
		
Click to expand...

He can borrow my red one, and he would do me a massive favour if he could forget where he put it Monday morning 👍


----------



## Boomy (May 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I really think you might be tying laces wrong. 

Click to expand...

I’ve a high arch/bridge & broad feet - it’s very common to struggle with lace tension without causing circulation issues on the top of the foot. It’s something I struggled with the fit of running/trail trainers as well. So no, I can tie laces just fine cheers 👍🏻 🙃


----------



## Boomy (May 21, 2021)

AAC said:



			I have new golf shoes, the red laces get tied when I put them on and untied when I take them off, why should they become loose mid-round ? am I doing something wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

You likely have flat feet. Congratulations, have a gold star ⭐️ Why would you be doing something wrong, everyone’s feet are different so what works for you won’t necessarily work for the next person. As I explained above I have a high arch/bridge & broad feet - it’s very common to struggle with lace tension/shoe fit without causing circulation issues on the top of the foot. It’s something I struggled with the fit of running/trail trainers as well. If yours work fine for you then that’s great, thanks for sharing - maybe it’s because the laces are red 🤔


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I’ve a high arch/bridge & broad feet - it’s very common to struggle with lace tension without causing circulation issues on the top of the foot. It’s something I struggled with the fit of running/trail trainers as well. So no, I can tie laces just fine cheers 👍🏻 🙃
		
Click to expand...

I have a similar problem.
I have found it’s what the laces are made of some stay tight some cheaper ones loosen.
I still had the problem with BOA shoes .
It’s just the shape of your feet moving in the shoes,


----------



## Boomy (May 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have a similar problem.
I have found it’s what the laces are made of some stay tight some cheaper ones loosen.
I still had the problem with BOA shoes .
It’s just the shape of your feet moving in the shoes,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I noticed that lace quality plays a big part of it with some shoes. I know the foot isn’t moving much when cycling but I’ve always found those fitted with boa type lace system fit snuggly without strangling the foot. Keeping 🤞🏻 I get the same effect with the boa golf shoes. Also easier to just tweak the boa dial instead of having to re-tension laces. Keeping it on the fairway also helps instead of searching for balls in the sand dunes 😂


----------



## davidy233 (May 21, 2021)

Oscar Jacobson 1/4 slip top and polo shirt have just arrived - Camden Blue polo shirt is really nice - that's my outfit for when we get a time on the Old Course sorted


----------



## davidy233 (May 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Yeah, I noticed that lace quality plays a big part of it with some shoes. I know the foot isn’t moving much when cycling but I’ve always found those fitted with boa type lace system fit snuggly without strangling the foot. Keeping 🤞🏻 I get the same effect with the boa golf shoes. Also easier to just tweak the boa dial instead of having to re-tension laces. Keeping it on the fairway also helps instead of searching for balls in the sand dunes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ah climbing a sand dune - quickest way of amending the tightness of shoe laces


----------



## Tashyboy (May 21, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have a similar problem.
I have found it’s what the laces are made of some stay tight some cheaper ones loosen.
I still had the problem with BOA shoes .
It’s just the shape of your feet moving in the shoes,
		
Click to expand...

😳 this re laces. I have 2 pair of Ecco non golf shoes and they both have laces that come undo.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 21, 2021)

I really love my Ping 5 wood SFTec and have been looking for any second hand model of Ping 7 wood SFTec on eBay.  In the end I gave up and yesterday I bought a new Ping 425 SFTec 7 wood ... I very rarely buy new.  Was looking forward to using it today in a match for my club’s senior team, but it was postponed due to forecasted 50 mph winds.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 22, 2021)

Did a tee fitting today, after hitting too many knuckle balls. Used the foot spray to determine the impact height, and as expected I was too high up the face with the orange castle, dropped to a pink castle and that seemed better. Finessed it a bit but decided to purchase some 60mm bamboo castles and some 30 mm bamboo castles for my 5 wood. So I deserve a green star for my environmental purchase ... we will brush over the amount of foot spray I released into the atmosphere


----------



## Karl102 (May 22, 2021)

Early birthday present off the father in law.... 

Should last me a week or 2 🤣


----------



## njc1973 (May 22, 2021)

njc1973 said:



			A set of mizuno 921 forged, project x Lz 6, they are nice and shiny
		
Click to expand...

They are also really nice to hit, definitely hotter off the face than the 900 version and more penetrating through the wind, doubt this is due to change in shaft from kbs ctapers


----------



## Lump (May 22, 2021)

njc1973 said:



			They are also really nice to hit, definitely hotter off the face than the 900 version and more penetrating through the wind, doubt this is due to change in shaft from kbs ctapers
		
Click to expand...

Yeah normally wouldn’t say the LZ shafts are spin killers unlike the Ctapers.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2021)

Karl102 said:



			Early birthday present off the father in law....

Should last me a week or 2 🤣








Click to expand...

That's pretty sweet. 


So far my FIL has got me

- a novelty tiger headcover
- ball monogrammer
- ball retriever 


He does try.  Haha


----------



## Daff (May 22, 2021)

2 pairs of ben hogan trousers from county golf


----------



## Bswarbs (May 23, 2021)

Curls said:



			Me likely.

Pics when they arrive or it didn’t happen.
		
Click to expand...

As promised! First set of new clubs and they’re lovely!


----------



## BiMGuy (May 23, 2021)

Forgot to take a waterproof jacket with me this afternoon. So I bought a FJ Hydroknit Top. Very impressed with it. Kept the wind and rain out very well.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2021)

25 degree Ping G410 Crossover. 

I just don't have the strength or swing speed for a 5i to go far these days so hopefully this will make it a bit easier to pop the ball airborne on some of our longer par 5s without having to try dialling back on the 3 or 4 hybrids as I have been.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2021)

And two lovely SEAS 6" speaker drivers for the set I am working on just now. Lovely set of walnut bookshelf numbers.


----------



## Curls (May 24, 2021)

Bswarbs said:



			As promised! First set of new clubs and they’re lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely stuff, so shiney - now go get em dirty!


----------



## TFC1 (May 25, 2021)

TFC1 said:



			I have just returned from a Mizuno fitting at Bearwood lakes and ordered:

JPX 921 Forged
4-PW, GW
KBS $ taper 130 X
Std length
2* Up
MCC Black/white align

Very excited!
		
Click to expand...


Finally arrived after 5 weeks! Cant wait to use them...


----------



## Curls (May 25, 2021)

TFC1 said:



			Finally arrived after 5 weeks! Cant wait to use them...
		
Click to expand...

Beasty shafts, those things will be absolute weapons 😳


----------



## Lump (May 25, 2021)

Curls said:



			Beasty shafts, those things will be absolute weapons 😳
		
Click to expand...

KBS imo make the best iron shafts on the market. The S taper is a smooth shaft with some stout to it. 
Classy choice not going to the black finish too. Shame they don’t do the satin finnish on the S taper.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 25, 2021)

TFC1 said:



			Finally arrived after 5 weeks! Cant wait to use them...
		
Click to expand...

Stunning irons


----------



## Lump (May 25, 2021)

A NLU technical Zip, NLU hybrid Hoodie and a Up golf apparel Hoodie. 
Let’s see if the club has anything to say about hoodies on the course. Ha


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2021)

A couple of self inflating camping mattresses, expensive but they come very highly recommended. You can't put a price on a good night's kip can you.


----------



## Lump (May 26, 2021)

Lump said:



			A NLU technical Zip, NLU hybrid Hoodie and a Up golf apparel Hoodie.
Let’s see if the club has anything to say about hoodies on the course. Ha
		
Click to expand...

The No laying Up stuff turned up today. Really nice quality gear, made by a company called Level Wear. Will be buying a few more bits.


----------



## Goldie (May 26, 2021)

Lump said:



			The No laying Up stuff turned up today. Really nice quality gear, made by a company called Level Wear. Will be buying a few more bits.
		
Click to expand...

Did you buy from Double Plateau?


----------



## Lump (May 26, 2021)

Goldie said:



			Did you buy from Double Plateau?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, direct from NLU. Just over a week for delivery. It worked out about the same price wise


----------



## harpo_72 (May 27, 2021)

Srixon Q Star white balls. Back to a favoured ball.

XV was a bit too solid.. spin around the greens was really good. Putting was good, but noise off the driver was like a car crash. I also don’t think there was a lot of spin as in drop and stop on the scoring irons, but it was consistent in its behaviour and the noise was okay off the irons and fairways.


----------



## davidy233 (May 27, 2021)

Three Footjoy Cabrettasoft gloves arrived today


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

Bit of a gamble but I saw Under Armour polos on Ebay for 12 quid, the cheap price is because they're from Asia so the sizes are different. i.e. it'll say XL on the label but it's equivalent to our M. I like Under Armour so thought it was worth the gamble for 12 quid.   Might be fake but as long as the material is nice I won't be bothered at that price.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bit of a gamble but I saw Under Armour polos on Ebay for 12 quid, the cheap price is because they're from Asia so the sizes are different. i.e. it'll say XL on the label but it's equivalent to our M. I like Under Armour so thought it was worth the gamble for 12 quid.   Might be fake but as long as the material is nice I won't be bothered at that price.
		
Click to expand...

I saw those last week, there seems to be a lot of sellers peddling these cheap UA shirts at the minute. Wonder what the quality is like.


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I saw those last week, there seems to be a lot of sellers peddling these cheap UA shirts at the minute. Wonder what the quality is like.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2021)

Bought a couple of weeks ago but arrived today. 

https://waddaplayagolf.com/products/birdies-of-paradise

Plus a Headcover and pitch mark repairer.

Its actually very good quality stuff.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Bought a couple of weeks ago but arrived today. 

https://waddaplayagolf.com/products/birdies-of-paradise

Plus a Headcover and pitch mark repairer.

Its actually very good quality stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you must have balls of steel to have the confidence to pull off that look 😳😅


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, you must have balls of steel to have the confidence to pull off that look 😳😅
		
Click to expand...

The wife says its an early sign of a midlife crisis and is now worrying that I'm going to buy a stupid car. 😂


----------



## gopher99 (May 28, 2021)

After my weekend at FP, I was looking to get a less spinning shaft for my Cobra. I made the fatal mistake of going to American golf at Thorpe Wood on the way home, 45 mins later i am the proud owner of a sim2 driver😀. Spin rate is much lower and the ball doesn’t stall as much in the air, also got a scotty Cameron putter in my bag. I found my old putter at my parents house which I misplaced 15 years ago.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The wife says its an early sign of a midlife crisis and is now worrying that I'm going to buy a stupid car. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Aaah the old male menoporsche 🤣


----------



## Wedgey (May 28, 2021)

3 x aerotech steel fibre shafts for my wedges and jpx921 hot metal 4 and 5 iron to go with my 919s.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The wife says its an early sign of a midlife crisis and is now worrying that I'm going to buy a stupid car. 😂
		
Click to expand...

The only stupid car is one you can’t get your clubs in.!


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A couple of self inflating camping mattresses, expensive but they come very highly recommended. You can't put a price on a good night's kip can you.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you’re a slow player! 🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			Wow, you’re a slow player! 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

You weren't stuck behind Tashy last Sunday, all I heard for 4 1/2 hours was him shouting "BALL RIGHT!" 🤣


----------



## Robster59 (May 28, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			That's pretty sweet.


So far my FIL has got me

- a novelty tiger headcover
- ball monogrammer
- ball retriever


He does try.  Haha
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened with me when I met my other half. I'm the end I had to politely ask her to not buy me novelty golf items and also pass the retreat on to her friends.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 28, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Same thing happened with me when I met my other half. I'm the end I had to politely ask her to not buy me novelty golf items and also pass the retreat on to her friends.
		
Click to expand...

I've repeatedly had to tell my family not to buy me anything golf related. I still occasionally get a box of Sports Direct Slazenger balls for Christmas of my birthday. Luckily these can now be donated to the boy.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 28, 2021)

Got a old mans club😂 Taylormade sim 9 wood easiest club I’ve ever hit goes 160-170 yards, it’s going to replace my Ping g30 5 hybrid a club I never felt comfortable at setup and hit it left a lot. 

Anyone that wants the Ping can have it for a donation to HFH.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 28, 2021)

Speedstix - like superspeed sticks but they’re weights that attach to an existing shaft you have. Costs less than half the price of superspeed and gives access to an app.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2021)

Lovely set of Markaudio Pluvia drivers for a set of floor standing speakers I am building, love the gold driver cone.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2021)

A dozen Q Star Tour for £24, I'll have that thank you 😁


----------



## harpo_72 (May 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			A dozen Q Star Tour for £24, I'll have that thank you 😁
		
Click to expand...

My favourite ball .. works a treat!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			My favourite ball .. works a treat!
		
Click to expand...

Really liking them. Good distance and lovely to putt with. Nice stop on the greens too.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 1, 2021)

Another pair of Adidas 365 shorts for the good weather over the next few weeks.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2021)

Mephistopheles said:



			Another pair of Adidas 365 shorts for the good weather over the next few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Odd one this, but have you ever been skiing in Flaine, France?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			Odd one this, but have you ever been skiing in Flaine, France?
		
Click to expand...

Never tried skiing in my life.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I saw those last week, there seems to be a lot of sellers peddling these cheap UA shirts at the minute. Wonder what the quality is like.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has just arrived, and the quality feels pretty good. The sizing is fine, and is that nice smooth, slightly stretchy material just like the other UA polo I own. Maybe at worst there's a couple of rogue stitches / loose threads here and there, but I've had that with plenty of clothes tbh. I'm actually playing in an hour or so so I'll wear it then probably and see, but it seems pretty nice on first impression. The labels and packaging looked fairly legit, but I guess we'll see if the design all scrubs off after a couple of washes. 

This was the listing I bought. (in blue)


----------



## banjofred (Jun 1, 2021)

Bought 50+54 Cleveland CBX2 wedges a month or so ago....really like them. Kept my Ping 60 in the bag....but I think I might just buy the CBX2 58 to replace it with. Also thinking about taking up the guitar and buying a Gretsch electric (just sold an octave mandolin). If anybody has a comment on Gretsch I'd appreciate it. I have small hands and the Gretsch seems like it would work just fine have a smaller scale.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 1, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Bought 50+54 Cleveland CBX2 wedges a month or so ago....really like them. Kept my Ping 60 in the bag....but I think I might just buy the CBX2 58 to replace it with. Also thinking about taking up the guitar and buying a Gretsch electric (just sold an octave mandolin). If anybody has a comment on Gretsch I'd appreciate it. I have small hands and the Gretsch seems like it would work just fine have a smaller scale.
		
Click to expand...

What wedges did the CBX2s replace? I'm thinking of ditching my 50/56/60 blades for a 52/58 CBX2 set. Very very tempted!

Re the gretsch, depends on the model. but overall, I'd say they're all 'middle of the road' - not vintage les Paul "baseball bat" and not 80s shredder narrow. There's a thread here discussing them. As always with guitars - try before you buy wherever possible!


----------



## banjofred (Jun 1, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			What wedges did the CBX2s replace? I'm thinking of ditching my 50/56/60 blades for a 52/58 CBX2 set. Very very tempted!

Re the gretsch, depends on the model. but overall, I'd say they're all 'middle of the road' - not vintage les Paul "baseball bat" and not 80s shredder narrow. There's a thread here discussing them. As always with guitars - try before you buy wherever possible!
		
Click to expand...

The CBX2 replaced Ping wedges. I get more distance out of the CBX....still consistant, just a bit further. Being an old fart......I don't want to lose what little distance I have. 

As a beginner guitar player (as in.....I don't know how)....the Gretsch guitars seem to be that middle of the road I'm looking for. Not too big....not too small.....just right. I can try them.....but it's a war of ignorance.....


----------



## TFC1 (Jun 1, 2021)

TFC1 said:



			Finally arrived after 5 weeks! Cant wait to use them...
		
Click to expand...

I can report after two rounds I am in love with these!

Coming from off the shelf Taylormade M2 irons the feel is unbelievable and the shaft has definitely helped turn my average 7 iron 20 ft fade into a 10 foot baby fade and it feels much more consistent.

Oh and they look fantastic!

Edit... (JPX 921 Forged as per my original post)


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 1, 2021)

TFC1 said:



			I can report after two rounds I am in love with these!

Coming from off the shelf Taylormade M2 irons the feel is unbelievable and the shaft has definitely helped turn my average 7 iron 20 ft fade into a 10 foot baby fade and it feels much more consistent.

Oh and they look fantastic!

Edit... (JPX 921 Forged as per my original post)
		
Click to expand...

Great clubs, I absolutely love mine and feel they've made me a much better ball striker. The feeling when you flush one is amazing, so you spend the time chasing that feeling!


----------



## APD Golfer (Jun 2, 2021)

Had a bit of a spending spree over the last week.
What is coming;
5 - PW Callaway Apex DCBs
48 & 56 Mack Daddy CB Wedges
Callaway Org 14 Cart bag

Now the waiting game can begin.


----------



## Lump (Jun 2, 2021)

A Project X Hzrdus Green “Hulk” 6.5 60g driver shaft.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 2, 2021)

drive4show said:



			200 wooden white tees today to go with the red sharpie I bought last week. Anyone would think I've won the lottery.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I never have to buy tees thanks to people like you leaving them lying around. Make sure you buy some Pro V1s too, my stock is getting low. I like a nice red line drawn over the alignment arrows


----------



## sunshine (Jun 2, 2021)

Boomy said:



			First time trying BOA’s - they seem comfortable so far. Hoping they keep tension well, I’m sick of having to re-tie shoe laces throughout the round 🙄
		
Click to expand...

What other shoes use BOA fitting system? For sport or recreation. I've never seen trainers or football boots for example with BOA.

To me it just sounds like another reason to charge golfers more money. We love to be parted from our cash and the marketing companies do know this


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 2, 2021)

Cycling shoes use BOA a lot. I hate them, don’t suit my odd sized feet at all. 
Anyway buying things, I’ve just ordered my daughters fifth bike for her upcoming birthday. Growing so fast but am relieved I got lucky with a stock alert.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 2, 2021)

sunshine said:



			What other shoes use BOA fitting system? For sport or recreation. I've never seen trainers or football boots for example with BOA.

To me it just sounds like another reason to charge golfers more money. We love to be parted from our cash and the marketing companies do know this 

Click to expand...

Cycling shoes have BOA systems, I know some running and fashion trainers have used a BOA system (Salomon certainly do on there trail trainers as I’ve owned a few) 

You are correct, brands do market gimmicky things really well.. *however*, they are superb, much better fit for me than my other laced shoes and they stay on securely - very impressed thus far.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

Speaking of cycling, Freewheel currently have 50% off some Madison gear on their website. Just bought some MTB shorts, padded liner shorts and some winter gloves.


----------



## IainP (Jun 2, 2021)

sunshine said:



			What other shoes use BOA fitting system? For sport or recreation. I've never seen trainers or football boots for example with BOA.

To me it just sounds like another reason to charge golfers more money. We love to be parted from our cash and the marketing companies do know this 

Click to expand...

Some top range snowboarding boots had BOA I'm gonna say 20 years ago. Never tried them personally but the usage seemed a good match. Probably more than golf, but I will likely try them sometime to see.


----------



## chimpo1 (Jun 2, 2021)

My last 2 pairs of shoes have BOA laces. I can honestly say I will never wear laced up golf shoes again. They are so comfy and well fitting.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 2, 2021)

Boomy said:



*Cycling shoes have BOA systems*, I know some running and fashion trainers have used a BOA system (Salomon certainly do on there trail trainers as I’ve owned a few)

You are correct, brands do market gimmicky things really well.. *however*, they are superb, much better fit for me than my other laced shoes and they stay on securely - very impressed thus far.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because cyclists are pretty much like golfers and are also a sucker for new equipment? 

I've got nothing against BOA, I'm sure it works really well and is marginally quicker than shoe laces. But I've seen my mate adjusting his BOA Footjoy's from time to time so the tightening mechanism must slip, in the same the way shoelaces do. 

Just reminds me of the apocryphal story about the Americans spending millions of dollars to develop a pen that worked in space, whilst the Russians just used a pencil.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 3, 2021)

It’s because laces flap around when pedalling and get tangled up in chains and whatnot. Boa are functional and a safety advantage. 

Ski bindings use them because you can tighten them with gloves on. Again functional. 

They’re pretty good but I still don’t like them.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 3, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Is that because cyclists are pretty much like golfers and are also a sucker for new equipment? 

I've got nothing against BOA, I'm sure it works really well and is marginally quicker than shoe laces. But I've seen my mate adjusting his BOA Footjoy's from time to time so the tightening mechanism must slip, in the same the way shoelaces do.

Just reminds me of the apocryphal story about the Americans spending millions of dollars to develop a pen that worked in space, whilst the Russians just used a pencil.
		
Click to expand...

As Jimaroid says laces and bike gears aren’t a good mix so BOA works well for cycling shoes.

I’m not sure marginally quicker than shoe laces really matters? It’s not a race to get shoes on 😂

They could need adjusting due to your mates foot size changing, especially  in hot weather, feet swell and decrease. I’ve found them much more secure than my laced shoes, and mine get tested each round when I’m wandering up and down sand dunes looking for my ball 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

sunshine said:



			What other shoes use BOA fitting system? For sport or recreation. I've never seen trainers or football boots for example with BOA.

To me it just sounds like another reason to charge golfers more money. We love to be parted from our cash and the marketing companies do know this 

Click to expand...

My mate is big into running and he told me a lot of running shoes/trainers are using Boa now as well. As well as cycling as said above. I don't think you could ever put it on a football boot because the ball would probably hit the Boa button at some stage and either release the laces, or certainly mess up your control!


----------



## Boomy (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My mate is big into running and he told me a lot of running shoes/trainers are using Boa now as well. As well as cycling as said above. I don't think you could ever put it on a football boot because the ball would probably hit the Boa button at some stage and either release the laces, or certainly mess up your control!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that about football boots as well but then I remembered that the BOA dial is fitted on the back of the heel of the new golf shoes, so if that were done on footie boots it wouldn't get in the way


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I thought that about football boots as well but then I remembered that the BOA dial is fitted on the back of the heel of the new golf shoes, so if that were done on footie boots it wouldn't get in the way 

Click to expand...

Eh? Backheeling the ball is fairly commonplace. I don't think there's anywhere you could put it on the boot that you don't use at some point. They've actually gone more towards 'laceless' tech for boots nowadays, where the boot just has tight elastic around the top.


----------



## RichA (Jun 3, 2021)

Originally bought these for my elderly father, because I was sick of seeing him walking around in unlaced shoes or wrecking his shoes by slipping them on and off without tying/untying the laces.
They were such a success that I've since put them in both my pairs of golf shoes and my everyday trainers. Instant slip-ons for lazy people. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07RRPP...abc_T1MXEP6HM8XKS8WXAXNV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Boomy (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? Backheeling the ball is fairly commonplace. I don't think there's anywhere you could put it on the boot that you don't use at some point. They've actually gone more towards 'laceless' tech for boots nowadays, where the boot just has tight elastic around the top.
		
Click to expand...

I've not played footie for quiet a while after an injury tbh. Ahh i never thought of back heels, oops! Yeah I don't think there would be anywhere you could hide a BOA dial. I've no idea on modern football boots tbh as I don't even really watch it anymore, too many overpaid drama queens tripping over a blade of grass for a foul.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2021)

I think there are lots of different sports that have some sort of system within footwear to help the shoes/boots etc feel more secure 

Football boots seem to have these quick fastening boots , puma have done the same for their golf shoes 

I have Boa on one pair and they are superb


----------



## peld (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Mine has just arrived, and the quality feels pretty good. The sizing is fine, and is that nice smooth, slightly stretchy material just like the other UA polo I own. Maybe at worst there's a couple of rogue stitches / loose threads here and there, but I've had that with plenty of clothes tbh. I'm actually playing in an hour or so so I'll wear it then probably and see, but it seems pretty nice on first impression. The labels and packaging looked fairly legit, but I guess we'll see if the design all scrubs off after a couple of washes. 

This was the listing I bought. (in blue)
		
Click to expand...

did it survive a round? are the sizes big/small (based on the adjusted size, not tag!)


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

peld said:



			did it survive a round? are the sizes big/small (based on the adjusted size, not tag!)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I liked it, it felt nice and cool in the afternoon sun. Size-wise it was about right, maybe a fraction big, but the next one down would probably have been too small. So their XL=M is probably about right. It's just on the slightly bigger side of medium. They give the chest measurement on there anyway and they reckon 'XL=M' is 39-40 which I think is pretty normal for a medium.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think there are lots of different sports that have some sort of system within footwear to help the shoes/boots etc feel more secure

Football boots seem to have these quick fastening boots , puma have done the same for their golf shoes

I have Boa on one pair and they are superb
		
Click to expand...

You've just reminded me of the Reebok Pump trainers when I was a kid. Always wanted a pair but they were too expensive


----------



## Jordanti9 (Jun 4, 2021)

A full set of cp2 wrap midsize grips. Someone mentioned the pro version in a post I made. And after trying the wrap I had to go for them.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 7, 2021)

So purchased a new Callaway epic driver to replace my second hand Rogue. 
Plus a 3 iron cross over .
Also got told to stop over thinking it and trying to steer and control it.. found 10mph more of ball speed when brain was disengaged .. so need to take that to the course 😳


----------



## FELL75 (Jun 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			So purchased a new Callaway epic driver to replace my second hand Rogue.
Plus a 3 iron cross over .
Also got told to stop over thinking it and trying to steer and control it.. found 10mph more of ball speed when brain was disengaged .. so need to take that to the course 😳
		
Click to expand...

Have done something similar. Gone from Epic Flash driver to an Epic Max LS, the difference in spin was notable. Also went for an Apex 3H.  Just got to wait now😬


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 7, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Have done something similar. Gone from Epic Flash driver to an Epic Max LS, the difference in spin was notable. Also went for an Apex 3H.  Just got to wait now😬
		
Click to expand...

I did not look at the head … apart from it being set to 12 degrees because my launch angle is 0! It has a hazardous smoke regular shaft .. which is fine for me and the crossover has a 70g stiff in .. both available to be taken home.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 8, 2021)

Powakaddy FX5 to replace my very old Freeway that it on it's last wheels. Splashed out on umbrella & bottle holders as well (well, it is my 50th birthday present)


----------



## Buckbeak (Jun 9, 2021)

Used some club winnings towards a new Odyssey White Hot OG #7. Now expecting nothing more than 18 putts in my next round


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 9, 2021)

My first ever golf club membership.


----------



## petema99 (Jun 9, 2021)

sim max driver - didn't get fitted, living life on the edge....


----------



## adasko (Jun 10, 2021)

didn't paid for it yet but applied for a membership at Cruden Bay


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 10, 2021)

Another Ping Pencil bag.


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2021)

petema99 said:



			sim max driver - *didn't get fitted,* living life on the edge....
		
Click to expand...

i think the mods should ban you for such behaviour


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2021)

1 waterproof 10A solar charge controller/regulator
1 100AH leisure battery
1 size 11 all season caravan awning.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jun 10, 2021)

Nike Air Zoom Victory Tour 2's in White/Volt.

GoKart MkII in red, standard on/off button.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			1 waterproof 10A solar charge controller/regulator
1 100AH leisure battery
1 size 11 all season caravan awning.
		
Click to expand...

Are those golf equipment?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

A Scotty Cameron Studio Select Newport 2.5. Pre deep mill marks on the face version which I've been on the lookout for, for a while.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 11, 2021)

Ordered two new vokey wedges.  50 and 56. 


Just the 6 week wait till they are in.


----------



## karlcole (Jun 12, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Ordered two new vokey wedges.  50 and 56.


Just the 6 week wait till they are in.
		
Click to expand...

I was told the same when I ordered mine and they took just over 3 so fingers crossed.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2021)

karlcole said:



			I was told the same when I ordered mine and they took just over 3 so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...


Something to look forward to. If its 3 weeks I will be delighted.

Excited to try the 56 d grind.  Cant make up my mind if I am going to replace my trusty 60 degree k with the d grind also.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 12, 2021)

Miura 501 cb 4-PW. I've always wanted to try a set, and now I will. Heaven knows where this journey is going, I was just starting to hit the mizzie's really well. I must be crackers.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2021)

We’re down at the caravan this weekend so I popped out for a “fitting”

Turns out I need 8 568ml tins of magners cider and a bag of ice!

Just “gaming” them now so will be well and truly “dialled in” by about 7


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			We’re down at the caravan this weekend so I popped out for a “fitting”

Turns out I need 8 568ml tins of magners cider and a bag of ice!

Just “gaming” them now so will be well and truly “dialled in” by about 7
		
Click to expand...

No lag time on delivery then


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			No lag time on delivery then 

Click to expand...

They had plenty in stock which was good


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 12, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Something to look forward to. If its 3 weeks I will be delighted.

Excited to try the 56 d grind.  Cant make up my mind if I am going to replace my trusty 60 degree k with the d grind also.
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo!  I have a 58 K grind … the K grind is magic for getting out of bunkers


----------



## Curls (Jun 12, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Miura 501 cb 4-PW. I've always wanted to try a set, and now I will. Heaven knows where this journey is going, I was just starting to hit the mizzie's really well. I must be crackers.
		
Click to expand...

Bonkers. But they are so pretty. Good to give the Mizzies a little friendly competition 😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2021)

Adidas cap for golf, and general, from AG. A lightweight, summer one with an adjustable strap as one size really doesn't fit all 😄


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Adidas cap for golf, and general, from AG. A lightweight, summer one with an adjustable strap as one size really doesn't fit all 😄
		
Click to expand...

They’ll release a better one next week that’ll deflect the sun more than yours


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 12, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Miura 501 cb 4-PW. I've always wanted to try a set, and now I will. Heaven knows where this journey is going, I was just starting to hit the mizzie's really well. I must be crackers.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty jealous. 

Lovely bats. 

I’d have the Miura baby blades as my fantasy clubs. 

Not to own, I’m not deluded 😂

But I’d absolutely love a few rounds with a set.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 12, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Nooooo!  I have a 58 K grind … the K grind is magic for getting out of bunkers
		
Click to expand...


I've had the k grind 60 since the sm5.  Absolute weapon on a wedge.  I dont like the idea of 14 degrees of bounce on the new sm8 k grind.  It was 11 on the sm5.   That's a fair jump.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			They’ll release a better one next week that’ll deflect the sun more than yours
		
Click to expand...

By next week the sun will have disappeared from the NE until next June so I'm okay with that 🤣


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			We’re down at the caravan this weekend so I popped out for a “fitting”

Turns out I need 8 568ml tins of magners cider and a bag of ice!

Just “gaming” them now so will be well and truly “dialled in” by about 7
		
Click to expand...

Now then, in a caravan you ought to "go vintage" with an 8 pint stone jar of scrumpy. Then post a video describing which was the more fulfilling experience.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2021)

There's a 20% discount code on eBay at the minute that ends at midnight, managed to bag some UA shorts for £27 👌


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Jun 14, 2021)

Set of TaylorMade M6 irons, 5i to SW from Clubhouse Golf. Gambling a bit buying off the shelf with no fitting but got them at a good price so hopefully it pays off.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Adidas cap for golf, and general, from AG. A lightweight, summer one with an adjustable strap as one size really doesn't fit all 😄
		
Click to expand...

Everyone moans about AG not fitting you properly - you need to find a specialist cap fitter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Everyone moans about AG not fitting you properly - you need to find a specialist cap fitter.
		
Click to expand...

I got one of the better fitters. It was thorough, I tried different strap settings and was happy with my final choice 😄. I'm not one of those who moans about AG 👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't see the point of the adjustable ones - size of my bonce does not vary. My fitter told me (long time ago) that I'm seven and seven eighths. That is very large. But the measuring system has changed in recent years and I find it confusing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Can't see the point of the adjustable ones - size of my bonce does not vary. My fitter told me (long time ago) that I'm seven and seven eighths. That is very large. But the measuring system has changed in recent years and I find it confusing.
		
Click to expand...

One size fits all does not in fact fit all. UA only do one size caps and they don't fit my head. Adjustable gives extra flexibility. Lots of different head sizes out there.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One size fits all does not in fact fit all. UA only do one size caps and they don't fit my head. Adjustable gives extra flexibility. Lots of different head sizes out there.
		
Click to expand...


they also do sized ones which are far better imho (he says with a fat head and needing l/xl)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			they also do sized ones which are far better imho (he says with a fat head and needing l/xl)
		
Click to expand...

I've tried their L/XL and it still doesn't fit. Adjustable is the only answer for me sadly.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2021)

Finally a new pair of spiked shoes.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Finally a new pair of spiked shoes.

View attachment 37081

Click to expand...


Tell a lie. He wont post them across the water.  Cancelled.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've tried their L/XL and it still doesn't fit. Adjustable is the only answer for me sadly.
		
Click to expand...

There was a time not too long again when all caps were adjustable, and that's just what a cap was. I think I'll stick with them too since I buy everything online and I don't really know how to measure my head properly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Tell a lie. He wont post them across the water.  Cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not get them posted to someone in England and then posted to you?
Happy to help mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 15, 2021)

A cobra hybrid 🤣

I’ve tried and failed with every other make, but I have every confidence in this beauty


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 15, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you not get them posted to someone in England and then posted to you?
Happy to help mate.

Click to expand...


He cancelled it right away.  His first message was a bit smart so I'll leave it.  

I had thought about sending to someone in England. 

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Northern Monkey (Jun 15, 2021)

A Motokaddy M7 remote electric trolley, got to wait til July for it to arrive tho 😕
At least that gives me some time to gently break it to the Mrs 🤣


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 16, 2021)

2 (more) pairs of trousers, a hoodie and another pair of sunglasses from Druids Golf. In addition to the polos, trousers, sunglasses, jumper and trolley I already have! They're going to have to start paying me soon...! 

"FORTYOFF" code, for 40% off most of the store atm. Brilliant stuff, in my experience.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2021)

A Phil Collins t shirt 😬👀🤣


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2021)

i ordered my fathers day pressie from my 2 girls - a rife waterproof bag. my current Titleist cart bag is too big and heavy to take away with us if i want to use the range or play while at the caravan


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A Phil Collins t shirt 😬👀🤣
		
Click to expand...

I definitely don't think they'll allow that on the course. Collins is obviously forthright against dress codes though, that's why he released No Jacket Required.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I definitely don't think they'll allow that on the course. Collins is obviously forthright against dress codes though, that's why he released No Jacket Required.
		
Click to expand...

I'll just wear it under my hoodie 😏


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'll just wear it under my hoodie 😏
		
Click to expand...

You're showing your True Colours here.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2021)

Taylormade GAPR Mid #3 for an alternative shot off the tee. Just been to the range with it and was hitting 3/4 swing punch shots, really nice penetrating flight, specially the low ones off the back foot.


----------



## Boomy (Jun 21, 2021)

Popped over to Royal Lytham ⛳️ To buy a yardage book ahead of playing there on Thursday. Top quality it is as well 👌🏼 Must try to avoid those bunkers and aiming for the middle of the green is just grand 😁 Can’t wait!


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 21, 2021)

This 18º utility iron from Wilson as part of Amazon's Prime day. No thanks at all to @abjectplop !

We'll see how it goes at some point next week... Could a laugh, could be great, could be awful!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

Something for my only to be seen wearing on the golf course collection. 

And my Scotty Studio Select finally turned up and is in great condition.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 21, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



This 18º utility iron from Wilson as part of Amazon's Prime day. No thanks at all to @abjectplop !

We'll see how it goes at some point next week... Could a laugh, could be great, could be awful!
		
Click to expand...

Sames, and I have exactly the same thoughts on how it could end up playing!

Hoping it'll suit my windy links course on windy days when my driver and hybrids balloon into the wind.


----------



## Curls (Jun 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Something for my only to be seen wearing on the golf course collection.

And my Scotty Studio Select finally turned up and is in great condition.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I think it’s great, I just don’t know many folk who could pull that look off. Fair play!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Something for my only to be seen wearing on the golf course collection.

And my Scotty Studio Select finally turned up and is in great condition.
View attachment 37160

Click to expand...

You won't look a cock in that, honestly 😬🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

Curls said:



			Wow. I think it’s great, I just don’t know many folk who could pull that look off. Fair play!
		
Click to expand...

I certainly can't 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 21, 2021)

Mizuno comp golf glove and 30 drop range card. Plus 5 kg bag of bath salts


----------



## barry23 (Jun 22, 2021)

A ping g400 max driver to replace my taylormade m2 driver that I just cant get to work for me anymore


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 23, 2021)

Some plastic castle tees for driving, always used wooden tees in the past


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 24, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			A cobra hybrid 🤣

I’ve tried and failed with every other make, but I have every confidence in this beauty
		
Click to expand...

It’s that good, I bought another 👍🏻


----------



## sunshine (Jun 24, 2021)

A Garmin S40 watch from Snainton. There's newer and better models out now, but was tempted by the price... Only £185


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jun 25, 2021)

24 brand new Srixon AD333’s for £29 - Bargain. Excellent ball for the price.

(Doesn’t sting as much when reloading an AD333 as opposed to a ProV1 😂)


----------



## Wildboy370 (Jun 25, 2021)

A G425 Max, a big thanks to pro at Dunham forest for great deal. Went like a dream whole round.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jun 26, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Garmin Approach S40 in powder grey. Couldn't put it off any longer at £190.
		
Click to expand...

After slagging them off and saying they are a waste of money just bought one myself! Lovely watch


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 26, 2021)

A Ping Tyne 4 putter. A lad I know won it in a raffle, he doesn't want it, it suits me perfectly, and now it's in the bag.


----------



## GGTTH (Jun 27, 2021)

Can get 40% off Druids with the code FORTYOFF for anyone interested.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2021)

New golf balls, thought I'd give them a try out.
24 Callaway Hex Tour Soft and 24 Titleist Tour Soft.
Should keep me going for a couple of weeks.......


----------



## peld (Jun 28, 2021)

2 pairs of Decathlon golf trousers on sale for a total of £18.
24 Hex Soft balls from Amazon (for practice/bounce games)


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Pair of prescription wrap around sunglasses, finally! Ended up with a local co making some lenses for a pair of Nike frames, lets see how that works out! (if nothing else was a chunk cheaper than the Oakley option)


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Something for my only to be seen wearing on the golf course collection.

And my Scotty Studio Select finally turned up and is in great condition.
View attachment 37160

Click to expand...

I approve.

Getting (or got) a suitable pair of shorts to go with?
Got to blend without clashing. Maybe pale blue?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I approve.

Getting (or got) a suitable pair of shorts to go with?
Got to blend without clashing. Maybe pale blue?
		
Click to expand...

I have a few pairs of light grey or pastel blue shorts. 

One of the benefits of being colour blind is I don't have to worry about what combination of colours I wear.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I have a few pairs of light grey or pastel blue shorts.

One of the benefits of being colour blind is I don't have to worry about what combination of colours I wear.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, you will have to trust me, light grey will do nothing for the overall look. It has to be the pastel blue. Blends subtly with some of the colour on the roosters' tails.


----------



## TFC1 (Jun 29, 2021)

Taylormade Sim DHY 19 degree driving iron in anticipation of a trip to Portrush in August!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 29, 2021)

Ping Moonlite bag. Actually I bought it on Sunday, but it came today. Very nice looking bag.


----------



## Buckbeak (Jun 29, 2021)

barry23 said:



			A ping g400 max driver to replace my taylormade m2 driver that I just cant get to work for me anymore
		
Click to expand...

Was this a eBay job? Been after one for a while but can’t seem to find one with the right spec/price/condition


----------



## barry23 (Jun 29, 2021)

Buckbeak said:



			Was this a eBay job? Been after one for a while but can’t seem to find one with the right spec/price/condition
		
Click to expand...

No it was actually new from American golf - they had a delivery of them in at the beginning of the month


----------



## Buckbeak (Jun 29, 2021)

barry23 said:



			No it was actually new from American golf - they had a delivery of them in at the beginning of the month
		
Click to expand...

Ah, okay, thanks. If you don’t mind me asking, how much did you get it for?


----------



## barry23 (Jun 30, 2021)

Buckbeak said:



			Ah, okay, thanks. If you don’t mind me asking, how much did you get it for?
		
Click to expand...

No not at all- they were on sale for £279


----------



## slowhand (Jul 1, 2021)

TaylorMade Spider EX putter with slant hosel. Needed something with more toe hang


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2021)

A complete whim, my steel milled putter was great over winter but the greens are getting quick so I reached for my odyssey with an insert. Didn’t really feel it. 

Read a comment by @garyinderry about Jason Kokraks longer putter, watched a few YouTube’s and decided to pull the trigger last Sunday night. Arrived yesterday. This was 6.30 this morning before a very successful first (practice) outing. 

You cost me a few quid Gary but it’s Club Champs this weekend and the greens will be lightening, so maybe I’ll be thanking you this Sunday 😂


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 1, 2021)

Couple of Footjoy polo shirts, Under armour long sleeved thin top for when it's warm with a chance of a bit of wind pick up/chill in the evening (basically June where I live). Taylor Made SIM baseball cap (ironic since I'm about to flog my SIM Max D - but i could get it in a colour I like), pair of Slazenger performance trousers and some tees - all paid for with an Amazon voucher I got as a work thank you. I also found out golf clothing selection on Amazon is pretty poor.

And another Oscar Jacobson polo from Clubhouse - my favourite brand of polo shirts.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 1, 2021)

Curls said:



			A complete whim, my steel milled putter was great over winter but the greens are getting quick so I reached for my odyssey with an insert. Didn’t really feel it.

Read a comment by @garyinderry about Jason Kokraks longer putter, watched a few YouTube’s and decided to pull the trigger last Sunday night. Arrived yesterday. This was 6.30 this morning before a very successful first (practice) outing.

You cost me a few quid Gary but it’s Club Champs this weekend and the greens will be lightening, so maybe I’ll be thanking you this Sunday 😂

View attachment 37338

Click to expand...


Course looking well.  No excuses now with the new weapon.   

What length did u have and move to.


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Course looking well.  No excuses now with the new weapon.  

What length did u have and move to.
		
Click to expand...

It’s looking well all right, if you don’t look ten yards off the fairway 😬 Rough. We aren’t allowed thin it out (Natural England restrictions) so it is dense and nasty, “lose a ball standing over it” rough.

I’m 5’8 so started with a 33. Been using a 32 inch for the past few years, this is a 34. It’s a significant jump and I feel standing taller is alien at the moment. I keep wanting to hunch over and Then correcting myself. However, I think the main reason Kokraks caddy moved him to 36 or whatever was cos he noticed his hand wasn’t completely in contact with the grip and I’ve always felt that. Even with a fat pistol flat front grip, I could never quite get full connection. That’s what resonated with me. With this grip it’s total contact. It also keeps my chicken wings in by my side and for the first time in a long time today I felt I was putting by rocking my shoulders and my grip was really light. Hands inactive. That’s a step change for me. I realise now I was a handsy putter. Mad really I didn’t know 🤷🏼

I’m probably hoping for too much with the greens being so fast this weekend they’ll make mugs of much better putters than I. But I do feel like it’s the right way. So thanks for the tip - even if it was for someone else! That’s the beauty of the forum eh?! 

Man. That rough. Going to be some horror scores. Hoping not to be among them 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2021)

A Mizuno ES21 58 deg wedge, had quite a few  vouchers this year so far  and didn't notice they run out end June, one is from a comp that was only 2 weeks ago, good job I noticed


----------



## tigerwes (Jul 1, 2021)

As set of new irons. Callaway Apex TCB 5-pw.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 2, 2021)

Seen Hermes get a bad press for deliveries a few times - I got two deliveries today for things ordered yesterday from my local Hermes driver (pair of shorts from Uniqlo and pair of golf trousers from Sports Direct) - he's very sound.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Seen Hermes get a bad press for deliveries a few times - I got two deliveries today for things ordered yesterday from my local Hermes driver (pair of shorts from Uniqlo and pair of golf trousers from Sports Direct) - he's very sound.
		
Click to expand...

Hermes is literally just luck of the draw in my experience, depending on where you live and who handles the deliveries there. Some of their drivers are as good as any, some of them are a joke.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 2, 2021)

Cherry Blossom Original Penguin polo shirt from Trendy Golf ordered today - basically in process of emptying out most of the golf clothing wardrobe and replacing with new stuff. Not had any Original penguin stuff before.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 2, 2021)

2 Cleveland Zipcore wedges, 54* and 58* both mid bounce.  replacing a M1 55* and an old John Letters 60* lob wedge that was so hard for me to hit without knifing it through the green!  Only played 9 holes so far but looking good, really nice to hit and even I can get a bit of spin on the ball


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 2, 2021)

Just been and paid up for new membership at a new club. Paid till March 22, was going to sit the year out of membership but after having a look at the course near to the new house couldn't resist getting signed up.


----------



## RoninPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Popped into the driving range at Express Golf and had a look around the shop. Came out with a 52* and 56* Vokey SM8 wedges. Felt great on the range so hoping that translates to the course.

They also had a bag full of Odyssey Stroke Lab putters going for £119 each so i picked up the R-Ball shape and the difference in feel from my cheap sports direct package putter is significant.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 5, 2021)

After around twenty years, I've bought a new putter. I used my Father's Day gift cards to purchase a Ping Sigma II Anser. So far I really like it. Only 29 putts yesterday.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 5, 2021)

Hoganman1 said:



			After around twenty years, I've bought a new putter. I used my Father's Day gift cards to purchase a Ping Sigma II Anser. So far I really like it. Only 29 putts yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

After over 30 years using a Ben Sayers Opel Line 1 putter bought brand new for £25, today I've bought a mint condition Ben Sayers Opel Line 3 putter for £10. I'm collecting it tomorrow.
Can't wait to try it out. It appears that I am getting 4,6,8,PW Mizuno Cimarron irons, a Prosimmon 5 wood and a Prosimmon bag for free! Good ol' ebay.




£10 the lot, I kid you not.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Jul 6, 2021)

BennyBoy85 said:



			Set of TaylorMade M6 irons, 5i to SW from Clubhouse Golf. Gambling a bit buying off the shelf with no fitting but got them at a good price so hopefully it pays off.
		
Click to expand...

GBC
I keep getting a clubhouse  email  for these irons - how did you find them ? My head keeps being turned currently one minute pxg 0211 next minute M5 or M6 ....


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jul 7, 2021)

Just come out of Sheffield Pro Golf the proud new owner of  52° and 58° Callaway JAWS MD5 wedges. Chopped in the old JAWS X-Series and got some money off the new ones.

Looking forward to giving them a whirl!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 8, 2021)

Didn't buy today, but my Mizuno JPX 921 Hot Metal irons just turned up, a little over 2 weeks ahead of expected delivery. Happy Days.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			2 Cleveland Zipcore wedges, 54* and 58* both mid bounce.  replacing a M1 55* and an old John Letters 60* lob wedge that was so hard for me to hit without knifing it through the green!  Only played 9 holes so far but looking good, really nice to hit and even I can get a bit of spin on the ball 

Click to expand...

I bought the 48, 52 & 58 about a month ago, these were to gap with my then irons, which I sold last week and replaced with the Miura's, which have a PW with 47* of loft making my gaps redundant.

So today I received a new 50 and 54 to replace the 48 and 52 which will be going where all unwanted golf clubs go.

I thought about swapping them all out for the new Ben Hogan Equaliser 2 wedges which look amazing, but the lead time, like all the other OEM's is just too long. Plus, I really like the Zipcore.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2021)

A nearly new Jaws 58° wedge to replace my aging MD2 58
Got it with 12° bounce and in the X Grind - a kind of aggressive C grind..
Its also Raw so has a slight rust to it.
Holy cow it spins!!


----------



## Steviefella (Jul 10, 2021)

Garmin r10 launch monitor. On preorder.  Looks like it could be a good alternative to the £2000 models and change the game a wee bit 🙏


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

Got a range bay booked for 2.35 and the old fossil before me is in no rush to finish.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			Got a range bay booked for 2.35 and the old fossil before me is in no rush to finish.
		
Click to expand...

Chris out on his own again?


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 10, 2021)

Steviefella said:



			Garmin r10 launch monitor. On preorder.  Looks like it could be a good alternative to the £2000 models and change the game a wee bit 🙏
		
Click to expand...

Saw these. Look good. Tempted!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Chris out on his own again?
		
Click to expand...

If you're referring to me young man, I'm like a machine gunner at the range,150 balls in less than an hour 😁😁


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			If you're referring to me young man, I'm like a machine gunner at the range,150 balls in less than an hour 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Careful you don't melt those hips


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

A golf lesson


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Chris out on his own again?
		
Click to expand...

No, there was no smell of wee in the air


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2021)

Pre ordered one of the new Taylormade Mini Drivers, I used to love my SLDR mini and I've always regretted selling it. Hopefully this new weapon will cure my driving woes


----------



## moogie (Jul 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Pre ordered one of the new Taylormade Mini Drivers, I used to love my SLDR mini and I've always regretted selling it. Hopefully this new weapon will cure my driving woes 

Click to expand...

Or........maybe its just your next ebay listing😁

We played your place last monday


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Pre ordered one of the new Taylormade Mini Drivers, I used to love my SLDR mini and I've always regretted selling it. Hopefully this new weapon will cure my driving woes 

Click to expand...

If not they’ll release another “better”  one in a few weeks


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2021)

moogie said:



			Or........maybe its just your next ebay listing😁

We played your place last monday
		
Click to expand...

Who knows mate, could be 🤣
Any good? 34 points off the yellows for me today, used 5 wood off the tee and didn't hit that particularly well 🙈


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			If not they’ll release another “better”  one in a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

I'll be all over it if they do 😂


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 10, 2021)

Couple of pairs of the £9.99 golf shorts from Lidl. Not worn them in anger yet but they're just what I've been looking for. The chino shorts I normally wear have been creating a bit of a boil in the bag scenario in this recent warmer weather.

They're a little tight on the bottom but hey, if you've got it - flaunt it.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 10, 2021)

Original Penguin polo shirts from Function 18 and Trendy Golf arrived - very stylish and really comfortable.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Jul 11, 2021)

golfbluecustard said:



			GBC
I keep getting a clubhouse  email  for these irons - how did you find them ? My head keeps being turned currently one minute pxg 0211 next minute M5 or M6 ....
		
Click to expand...

M6 Irons from Golf Bidder arrived and on first try at the range great choice and a noticeable upgrade ever my current decade old TM Burners 

GBC


----------



## Blindsided (Jul 12, 2021)

I bought a Mizuno staff tour bag for the mizunos it seems like ill never get shipped


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 13, 2021)

Got these turn up today - now I need to get used to them!!

no idea why the image is that way round….silly forum!!


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Got these turn up today - now I need to get used to them!!

no idea why the image is that way round….silly forum!!

View attachment 37556

Click to expand...

They remind me of the original Callaway  X forged . Nice looking clubs


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2021)

I went for a Ping Fairwood wood fitting today.

Pleasant surprise to find they had one in stock in the proshop (Tensei shaft).

Ps I have not hit that may balls on a range in years - my own club 2 different heads and 3 different shafts. Then back to what we thought was the best.

I still wonder about fitters trying to get me to go back to stiff shafts at my age but it was only just marginal between what he suggested Ping Stock in stiff and the Tensei in regular.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m sure the design of these will ‘divide’ people’s opinion 🤭 but I like them and they look much better in the flesh in my opinion. Hoping I can spot them in the rough a bit easier 😁 and quite looking forward to putting with them 🤔


----------



## Midnight (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



View attachment 37631

I’m sure the design of these will ‘divide’ people’s opinion 🤭 but I like them and they look much better in the flesh in my opinion. Hoping I can spot them in the rough a bit easier 😁 and quite looking forward to putting with them 🤔
		
Click to expand...

What are these the equivalent of please mate.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 20, 2021)

Midnight said:



			What are these the equivalent of please mate.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? They are basically just a 2 colour Q Star Tour which is the new version of the AD333 I believe. Design idea taken from the old (very) Ping split colour ball idea I’d imagine 😃


----------



## Midnight (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			What do you mean? They are basically just a 2 colour Q Star Tour which is the new version of the AD333 I believe. Design idea taken from the old (very) Ping split colour ball idea I’d imagine 😃
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I had just woke up after night's and have now seen on the box it states Q star 😂😂😂
Cheers 👍🏾💪🏾💪🏾


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			What do you mean? They are basically just a 2 colour Q Star Tour which is the new version of the AD333 I believe. Design idea taken from the old (very) Ping split colour ball idea I’d imagine 😃
		
Click to expand...

 Q Star Tour are nothing like the AD333 - did you mean AD333 Tour? 
They are much more like Z Stars.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 20, 2021)

Is it yellow side for par 3s and orange side for par 4s?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 20, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I went for a Ping Fairwood wood fitting today.

Pleasant surprise to find they had one in stock in the proshop (Tensei shaft).

Ps I have not hit that may balls on a range in years - my own club 2 different heads and 3 different shafts. Then back to what we thought was the best.

I still wonder about fitters trying to get me to go back to stiff shafts at my age but it was only just marginal between what he suggested Ping Stock in stiff and the Tensei in regular.
		
Click to expand...

I got put into a cb Alta in stiff for the 3 crossover.. I would say it’s very close to a regular as it feels quite soft. I did not bother looking at the shaft when I was trying it, just when I went out on the course and that’s when I had a look. The driver shaft from the same fitting was regular.. but as always it’s totally irrelevant as it’s just a word and not a physical measurement.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

Just bought a Titleist 913H 24* hybrid for the 180 yard shots .
Fabulous club does everything inc chipping .
Never had one this loft before but up to now I am loving it.


----------



## DRW (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



View attachment 37631

I’m sure the design of these will ‘divide’ people’s opinion 🤭 but I like them and they look much better in the flesh in my opinion. Hoping I can spot them in the rough a bit easier 😁 and quite looking forward to putting with them 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You better book up a covid test, as you seem to have lost your taste


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 20, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just bought a Titleist 913H 24* hybrid for the 180 yard shots .
Fabulous club does everything inc chipping .
Never had one this loft before but up to now I am loving it.
		
Click to expand...


I've been on about these for years.   The 5 never leaves my bag.  The 4 went for a while there but back in the last couple of rounds. 

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/high-lofted-hybrids.87591/


----------



## IanM (Jul 20, 2021)

The Adidas shirt that Morikowa wore on Sunday.... very patterned it is too!

Well  not the actual shirt, but the design


----------



## Boomy (Jul 20, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Q Star Tour are nothing like the AD333 - did you mean AD333 Tour?
They are much more like Z Stars.
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere that according to Srixon the Q-star Tour is the new/replacement for the AD333. I wasn’t that interested in the detail tbh. Having played both I would agree that the spin with the Q-star is similar to the Z-Star, and I found the AD333 a bit of a brick.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I read somewhere that according to Srixon the Q-star Tour is the new/replacement for the AD333. I wasn’t that interested in the detail tbh. Having played both I would agree that the spin with the Q-star is similar to the Z-Star, and I found the AD333 a bit of a brick.
		
Click to expand...

No, I think the Q-Star Tour replaced the AD333 Tour. The AD333 standard still exists: https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Srixon_Golf_Balls.html


----------



## Boomy (Jul 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No, I think the Q-Star Tour replaced the AD333 Tour. The AD333 standard still exists: https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Srixon_Golf_Balls.html

Click to expand...





Suppliers/shops are likely selling through old stock of the AD333. The Q-star is the replacement as explained above.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 20, 2021)

my lastest purchase


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2021)

full_throttle said:








my lastest purchase
		
Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



View attachment 37642


Suppliers/shops are likely selling through old stock of the AD333. The Q-star is the replacement as explained above.
		
Click to expand...

Whoever wrote that has got confused with the wording I think. I'm sure in the States they had Q-Star and Q-Star Tour, and over here we had AD333 and AD333 Tour. For some reason they've replaced the AD333 Tour with the Q-Star Tour first, but they've left the AD333 as it is for now, probably because it's a huge seller. But they are certainly different, the 'Tour' was a three piece and the non-tour balls were two-piece. So maybe eventually they will rebrand the AD333 as Q-Star so they're the same names on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



View attachment 37642


Suppliers/shops are likely selling through old stock of the AD333. The Q-star is the replacement as explained above.
		
Click to expand...



  So they got it wrong as well.

They seem to have failed to spot there is the AD333 and the AD333 Tour (which was actually made by Dunlop) and is no longer sold.

There is the Q Star and there is the Qstar Tour

Check the balls here 
https://www.srixon.co.uk/en/explore-balls.html

I know I would definitely not play the AD333 but I have got and played the Srixon Q Star Tour (bought as my stock of Bridgestone 330RXS run out)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2021)

full_throttle said:








my lastest purchase
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Tashy has a pair as well. I'm really tempted but I haven't had the bottle so far.

Did you get them from Glyde? Beezerk, Glyde has a place on the military road out Hexham way but annoyingly you can't go in, it's online only. These are a job lot from the KLM Open 2020 that was cancelled.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 20, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			I've been on about these for years.   The 5 never leaves my bag.  The 4 went for a while there but back in the last couple of rounds.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/high-lofted-hybrids.87591/

Click to expand...

My mate had one and gave me a go.
I hit it so well I got straight on eBay , best £60 I have ever spent.
Not fussy on the lower lofted ones but this is a gem.
It’s even got a reg shaft but I am stiff, can’t tell the difference.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy has a pair as well. I'm really tempted but I haven't had the bottle so far.

Did you get them from Glyde? Beezerk, Glyde has a place on the military road out Hexham way but annoyingly you can't go in, it's online only. These are a job lot from the KLM Open 2020 that was cancelled.
		
Click to expand...


Yes. 

If they are as good as they look after playing at the weekend I'm having another pair.


----------



## RoninPanda (Jul 20, 2021)

New spikeless shoes arrived from Druids today. Get to say I'm really impressed with them for the price. And they fit wonderfully which is a small miracle for my feet. I did want to try a few pairs at my local AG to get an idea of how different brands fit but they don't stock anything past a size 11


----------



## slowhand (Jul 25, 2021)

PuttOUT Pro putting mat (already have the trainer & mirror). £35 from Amazon


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 26, 2021)

Two new under armour summer tee’s for £40.00, spot on! 👍


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2021)

A Big Max Drilite Hybrid Bag, only costing me 60 quid from HotGolf as I returned my previous bag under warranty and only had to pay the difference. Heard good things about these bags so fingers crossed.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Big Max Drilite Hybrid Bag, only costing me 60 quid from HotGolf as I returned my previous bag under warranty and only had to pay the difference. Heard good things about these bags so fingers crossed.

View attachment 37738

Click to expand...

Bloody hell. The number of us on here that have them now, when big Max bring out the new line we should all get some sort of deal!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 27, 2021)

Couple of the UA colour block polos from County golf, absolute steal at £20 quid a pop.

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...ck-polo-f056/colour/blackradial-turquoise-002


----------



## dai3015 (Jul 28, 2021)

A Cleveland Huntington Beach 11 & a Sub70 004 "Sycamore" Mallet Putter - I'll do a personal opinion & pics when I have them both in hand - both look great on paper - non insert, milled "fang" style face balanced putters


----------



## xreyuk (Jul 28, 2021)

Last night I paid for them but Taylormade P770 4-PW, N.S Modus 120 Shafts, GolfPride MCCs.

First ever set of fitted irons, and i'm excited.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 28, 2021)

xreyuk said:



			Last night I paid for them but Taylormade P770 4-PW, N.S Modus 120 Shafts, GolfPride MCCs.

First ever set of fitted irons, and i'm excited.
		
Click to expand...

Nice - Stunning clubs. Figured they were a bit beyond my ability when I was looking otherwise I'd have seriously considered them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2021)

My mini driver arrived last week, still to hit it.
also got the Garmin r10 on order.
when I actually get a few days off, I might just enjoy myself.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 28, 2021)

Not bought yet but will once released. 

An affordable proper launch monitor with actual useful data. £500 odd quid.


----------



## DanFST (Jul 29, 2021)

xreyuk said:



			Last night I paid for them but Taylormade P770 4-PW, N.S Modus 120 Shafts, GolfPride MCCs.

First ever set of fitted irons, and i'm excited.
		
Click to expand...


Unfortunately they won't arrive until October at the earliest.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 29, 2021)

Seriously tempted by an R10 myself. Hoping to get the garden landscaped before the end of summer and there's ample room for a practice net. Could pay for itself in range visits over its lifetime...


----------



## AAC (Jul 29, 2021)

Just paid for a set of Taylor Made P790 irons with Recoil ES graphite shafts, I am hoping that the softer shafts will be less aggressive on my lower back and will extend my playing life.  The fitter thought they would so can only hope they do the job when they arrive.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 29, 2021)

Three forged Glide Ping wedges. 50/54/58.
Cost me a fortune but nobody else is going to buy me them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Three forged Glide Ping wedges. 50/54/58.
Cost me a fortune but nobody else is going to buy me them.
		
Click to expand...

That is spoiling yourself, nice one 👍. Handsome clubs.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is spoiling yourself, nice one 👍. Handsome clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is.Yes they are.
We only live once .


----------



## Mike79 (Jul 29, 2021)

Titleist T200 irons from a local pro shop. Didn’t plan on buying them when I went in but they were there and a good price


----------



## Lump (Jul 29, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			Titleist T200 irons from a local pro shop. Didn’t plan on buying them when I went in but they were there and a good price 

Click to expand...

Due to the new model about to be launched. Will be bargains to be had for the older models.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 31, 2021)

Scotty phantom x11…. So pretty!


----------



## Miller (Jul 31, 2021)

Fore right!!!


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 31, 2021)

Just bought an Accra shaft for my M2 as a bit for an experiment. Only £20 so happy if it doesn't work out.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2021)

Seriously considering replacing my MP18 MBs with a set of P790s...

Meantime just bought a trio of FJ Cabrettasof gloves.


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

The posts on the bargains thread have pulled me in 😅, a puttout mat


----------



## Steviefella (Aug 1, 2021)

Yep, another Putt out purchase at 25 quid, good heads up folks.🙏


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 1, 2021)

Steviefella said:



			Yep, another Putt out purchase at 25 quid, good heads up folks.🙏
		
Click to expand...

Where was that from ?
Sorry just seen Amazon ordered myself one.
God knows I need it after yesterday.
Cheers


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

After our pitch & putt was rained off me and the wife went shopping instead, I ended up getting a new pair of shorts and a thin midlayer top in Sports Direct. The midlayer is an Adidas one, the shorts are Slazenger - I'm not normally a fan of their stuff as I had some before which fell apart before very long, but she really liked these ones and insisted on getting them for me so who am I to say no. 😂 Oh, I also got a shoe bag as well as I'd been using a scrappy old JD Sports bag up until now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After our pitch & putt was rained off me and the wife went shopping instead, I ended up getting a new pair of shorts and a thin midlayer top in Sports Direct. The midlayer is an Adidas one, the shorts are Slazenger - I'm not normally a fan of their stuff as I had some before which fell apart before very long, but she really liked these ones and insisted on getting them for me so who am I to say no. 😂 Oh, I also got a shoe bag as well as I'd been using a scrappy old JD Sports bag up until now.
		
Click to expand...

Letting the moths out the old wallet this week eh 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Letting the moths out the old wallet this week eh 😉
		
Click to expand...

Sports Direct prices are pennies let's be honest. Three items only came to about 40 quid.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Sports Direct prices are pennies let's be honest. Three items only came to about 40 quid.
		
Click to expand...

Not bad, I'm playing 3 rounds (plus par 3 on holiday) away from my club this month .. having to part with more than my membership monthly fee just making me sad lol 🤣

One round at mine to make up I guess is better than nothing


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

Very impressed with the PuttOUT putting mat.


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2021)

3 SG golf gloves from eBay. Cost £10 and will be used for the range to save my FJ’s getting worn out


----------



## Lump (Aug 3, 2021)

A TSi3 Driver. 2nd hand from a club member to see if I can gain anything on my TS2. Doubtful but we’ll see


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 3, 2021)

2 brand new Galvin Green Arla waterproof jackets 
£100 for both 
3 pairs of GG waterproof trousers for £125
Bargain


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			2 brand new Galvin Green Arla waterproof jackets 
£100 for both 
3 pairs of GG waterproof trousers for £125
Bargain
		
Click to expand...


which lorry did they fall off?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			2 brand new Galvin Green Arla waterproof jackets
£100 for both
3 pairs of GG waterproof trousers for £125
Bargain
		
Click to expand...

And Tony wins the understatement of the decade competition 
5 pieces of GG for the price of 1..phew..


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			which lorry did they fall off?
		
Click to expand...

4 different sellers 
Spend a lot of time hunting these bargains down


----------



## Miller (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 5, 2021)

Just bagged an absolute bargain. Bought a set of 10 300mm F Clamps for £70 and got a set of 10 free. 

I'll take that thank you very much.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 5, 2021)

12 AD333 in yellow, 12 tour Soft and a free gift of hex tees ( which may go in the for sale section as I have not been fitted for them) . Golf ball selection is possibly on the hard side but greens are quite receptive and the driver distance on these is making me a club less into the greens.


----------



## Miller (Aug 5, 2021)

Well the HB launcher is far snappier than my old X-31s. You can tell they really want to go fast.


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

Hyper flex Wrapids. I knew when I tried these on that they were coming home with me. Incredibly comfy.


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2021)

Miller said:



			Hyper flex Wrapids. I knew when I tried these on that they were coming home with me. Incredibly comfy.

View attachment 37902

Click to expand...

I've got some thermal slippers like those, great in the winter as I suffer from cold feet.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 6, 2021)

Some Footjoy Stratus shoes.
Bit pricey but I need them my pro sl are on their last legs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2021)

New putter.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 6, 2021)

Sleeve of yellow titleist tour soft … £8 
I think I love these, they go miles off the driver, they seem to stop on the greens and like to roll in the hole for birdie.. what a pleasant change 🙂👍


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh my....


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice lightweight 1/4 zip top with Monifieth Links logo on the sleeve using some of my credit from the pro shop in bright blue - may not be wearing it when I'm at Celtic Park tomorrow


----------



## timd77 (Aug 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Sleeve of yellow titleist tour soft … £8
I think I love these, they go miles off the driver, they seem to stop on the greens and like to roll in the hole for birdie.. what a pleasant change 🙂👍
		
Click to expand...

My ball of choice (in white) at the moment. They do seem to go miles, very springy is how I describe them. I’ve just bought a load of used ones off eBay so that I can use them for friendly rounds, keep the new ones for best!


----------



## essexguy194 (Aug 7, 2021)

Pair of footjoy pro sl in the navy and a new footjoy polo too


----------



## Steviefella (Aug 7, 2021)

timd77 said:



			My ball of choice (in white) at the moment. They do seem to go miles, very springy is how I describe them. I’ve just bought a load of used ones off eBay so that I can use them for friendly rounds, keep the new ones for best![/QUOTE


Quite liking these balls too, as I find I them easy to be consistent with.  Nice feel off the club for me, they seem go high as well which I like. I bought a load of yellow too, spot them a mile away 👌
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (Aug 8, 2021)

A new wood - Mizuno ST-Z 5 wood


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 10, 2021)

Couple of pairs of Nike Roshe G shoes from CG Discount Golf.

don’t need them at all, but thought why not.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2021)

An Adidas waterproof bucket hat (as I don't really like my existing bucket hat that I got from Decathlon), and a pair of beige Dwyer & Co shorts which I'm hoping aren't too big as they only had them in 34". Both from Snainton for around 20 quid a piece.


----------



## IanM (Aug 11, 2021)

3 Mizuno Elite gloves from Scottsdale Golf.. ordered yesterday afternoon online -arrived 10 mins ago.   Worked out under £10 a glove inc post.


----------



## TFC1 (Aug 11, 2021)

A Peter Miller T and scorecard holder from the Pro Shop at Royal Portrush, just after finishing a round!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2021)

Two dozen Kirkland Signatures off Amazon.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2021)

A pair of Five Ten Trailcross goretex mtb boots using a 30% discount code on the Adidas site. Absolute steal at that price


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 19, 2021)

Bionic glove … and buffing wheels


----------



## IanM (Aug 20, 2021)

Directly off the Original Penguin Website... a patterned golf shirt £27 and some really decent shorts £22 .  Both (alleg) half price in their sale.  Arrived within 24hrs of order too.  Impressed with the quality and service , if not with the DPD Man knocking on the door before I was out of bed!!


----------



## peld (Aug 20, 2021)

two Sunderland polos, a CK midlayer and a glove from County Golf.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 20, 2021)

A Course called Ireland arrived today. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			A Course called Ireland arrived today. Enjoying it so far.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it a lot - the best of Tom Coyne's books


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2021)

A pair of Adidas shorts from Snainton. Since the Dwyer & Co shorts I bought before were too big and had to go back. Doh.


----------



## chico (Aug 22, 2021)

An umbrella from AG. Whilst I was looking noticed a PXG branded umbrella priced at £100, nearly fainted.


----------



## TFC1 (Aug 23, 2021)

A pair of the new Dryjoy Premier shoes in white. Not a fan of trainer style golf shoes!


----------



## bradleywedge (Aug 23, 2021)

Odyssey White Hot OG #7 S about my 5th different putter this year.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 23, 2021)

bradleywedge said:



			Odyssey White Hot OG #7 S about my 5th different putter this year.
		
Click to expand...

That's more putters than I've used in 50 years.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ping pioneer monsoon cart bag.
My pro matched best online price so very happy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 23, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			That's more putters than I've used in 50 years.
		
Click to expand...

I have five in my car boot.


----------



## IainP (Aug 24, 2021)

Only August and next year's balls are sorted :- 4 dozen Honma tw-x for a smidge under £75


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 24, 2021)

IainP said:



			Only August and next year's balls are sorted :- 4 dozen Honma tw-x for a smidge under £75
		
Click to expand...

Good luck
Played a found Honma the other day - it didn't work - couldn't even manage a simple well executed  30 yard pitch across the pond


----------



## Boomy (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello shiny new beauties 🤩 I decided the old faithful 2008 Titleist AP2’s needed upgrading (and for something more forgiving) Treated myself to a set of Taylor Made P790’s with KBS 120 Stiff shafts - super forgiving and feel great. Can’t wait to get out with them 🏌🏼‍♂️


----------



## AAC (Aug 26, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Hello shiny new beauties 🤩 I decided the old faithful 2008 Titleist AP2’s needed upgrading (and for something more forgiving) Treated myself to a set of Taylor Made P790’s with KBS 120 Stiff shafts - super forgiving and feel great. Can’t wait to get out with them 🏌🏼‍♂️
View attachment 38148

Click to expand...

I got these last month, mine however are old man's with recoil graphite shaft, I love them, enjoy yours


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2021)

6 weeks ago I had an iron fitting 
Decided on Mizuno JPX 921 Tour to replace my aging MP63s..distance was up a little but dispersion went from 9 yards left to...Zero 
Fortunately all the components were in stock so they arrived today.
In the bag for tomorrow....delivery time quoted at 4-6 weeks...bang on 6 weeks to the day.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			6 weeks ago I had an iron fitting
Decided on Mizuno JPX 921 Tour to replace my aging MP63s..distance was up a little but dispersion went from 9 yards left to...Zero 
Fortunately all the components were in stock so they arrived today.
In the bag for tomorrow....delivery time quoted at 4-6 weeks...bang on 6 weeks to the day.
		
Click to expand...

you change your clubs more often than some change their pants


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			you change your clubs more often than some change their pants
		
Click to expand...

I'll have you know those MP63s are 10 years old....plus they're a birthday present from me to me so sod off


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'll have you know those MP63s are 10 years old....plus they're a birthday present from me to me so sod off

Click to expand...

There the best type of birthday presents.
I always seem to know just what I want.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			There the best type of birthday presents.
I always seem to know just what I want.

Click to expand...

its always good to buy your other half a few dozen Prov1's as a presssie as if she doesn't want them you can heroically take them off her


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			its always good to buy your other half a few dozen Prov1's as a presssie as if she doesn't want them you can heroically take them off her
		
Click to expand...

You're a devious little so and so aren't you....


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 26, 2021)

Some more bamboo tee pegs from green swing 2nd pack in 3 months …. I dunno how sustainable this is as I bought some plastic ones 10 years ago and they ran out 3 months ago …


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Some more bamboo tee pegs from green swing 2nd pack in 3 months …. I dunno how sustainable this is as I bought some plastic ones 10 years ago and they ran out 3 months ago …
		
Click to expand...

I won some bamboo tees on this forum last year. They are ridiculously hard wearing, I maybe snap a tee every couple of months at most. They are nothing like wooden ones in that sense. The good news is that when they do snap they wont remain or be a hazard to wildlife unlike plastic tees 👍 (enjoy that warm feeling inside 😄)


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I won some bamboo tees on this forum last year. They are ridiculously hard wearing, I maybe snap a tee every couple of months at most. They are nothing like wooden ones in that sense. The good news is that when they do snap they wont remain or be a hazard to wildlife unlike plastic tees 👍 (enjoy that warm feeling inside 😄)
		
Click to expand...

What about the pandas? I know they are useless but we have to keep them alive despite them having no survival instincts and being just fussy


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I won some bamboo tees on this forum last year. They are ridiculously hard wearing, I maybe snap a tee every couple of months at most. They are nothing like wooden ones in that sense. The good news is that when they do snap they wont remain or be a hazard to wildlife unlike plastic tees 👍 (enjoy that warm feeling inside 😄)
		
Click to expand...

I bought some bamboo tees a few weeks ago. They are one shot and snapped.....

Back to the good old wooden ones.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I bought some bamboo tees a few weeks ago. They are one shot and snapped.....

Back to the good old wooden ones.
		
Click to expand...

Dodgy batch? I got the Ocean Tee ones. Nigh on indestructible


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			What about the pandas? I know they are useless but we have to keep them alive despite them having no survival instincts and being just fussy
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully bamboo grows stupidly quickly so the useless but cute pandas will be okay, phew. As a side issue, I believe pandas are no longer on the endangered list, cheers all round 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dodgy batch? I got the Ocean Tee ones. Nigh on indestructible
		
Click to expand...

Dunno what brand they are, just thought bamboo was bamboo.

Ground was like concrete but they were barely in the ground, driver is teed way up in the air so totally unexpected when they kept snapping.

Just went straight back onto white wooden tees as at least they look a proper colour.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 26, 2021)

I kept losing mine at the driving range .. drove me crackers!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Dunno what brand they are, just thought bamboo was bamboo.

Ground was like concrete but they were barely in the ground, driver is teed way up in the air so totally unexpected when they kept snapping.

Just went straight back onto white wooden tees as at least they look a proper colour.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no sir, there is bamboo and bamboo. You clearly bought the wrong bamboo 🤣.

Maybe like all things there is cheap and better? You would think they would be the same but maybe not 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Dunno what brand they are, just thought bamboo was bamboo.

Ground was like concrete but they were barely in the ground, driver is teed way up in the air so totally unexpected when they kept snapping.

Just went straight back onto white wooden tees as at least they look a proper colour.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not get fitted for them? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Did you not get fitted for them? 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was advised to order the 120 mph club head speed model 

Obviously I must be swinging it a bit quicker since my fitting


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Oh no sir, there is bamboo and bamboo. You clearly bought the wrong bamboo 🤣.

Maybe like all things there is cheap and better? You would think they would be the same but maybe not 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

All good, I'm back in good old fashioned wood. Snapped white tees so much easier to find to use with an iron 👍


----------



## FELL75 (Aug 26, 2021)

I've noticed the bamboo tees are marking my new clubs 😡. Have I got the wrong bamboo? Go back to plastics🤔


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 27, 2021)

A box of TP5 Pix balls with the Snainton discount code. First time ordering some premium balls as I normally use AD333s. A bit of a treat and to see if I actually feel any difference. I might ration their usage to holes with no OOB though!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 27, 2021)

Ordered a 50 degree vokey sm8 to match the 56 degree one my boss bought me as a birthday present.

Just need to offload the TM MGs now so the missus doesn't shout at me too much 😂


----------



## pool888 (Aug 27, 2021)

Anyone know if there is any valid discount codes for Snainton at the moment please? Usually there is a 10% code on the go but ones I've the ones I tried had no success.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2021)

pool888 said:



			Anyone know if there is any valid discount codes for Snainton at the moment please? Usually there is a 10% code on the go but ones I've the ones I tried had no success.
		
Click to expand...

I've been using *SG10 *lately which normally works. Have they stopped it?


----------



## peld (Aug 27, 2021)

Just ordered a Sub70 driving iron (2 iron/17 deg). (I have 699 Irons and 939 hybrids from Sub70)
Playing some links in a few weeks and always fancied a try of one. For £90 custom fit its easy to try one out.

https://www.sub70europe.com/  (Richard in UK)
https://www.golfsub70.com/ (main US site)


----------



## pool888 (Aug 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've been using *SG10 *lately which normally works. Have they stopped it?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I had already tried that one, just went back to the site and added another random item, SG10 worked fine with it but not the item I already had in my basket, so it does still work but there must be some items that discount codes don't work with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2021)

Booked a fitting for Monday to whack some new irons.


----------



## barry23 (Aug 28, 2021)

some new grips to replace a failed experiment of midsized ones and a footjoy polo shirt


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 1, 2021)

Some grips, Winn dri-tack mid size. This is what was on before and the seemed okay so just replaced like for like.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 2, 2021)

Not today, but a week ago … a pair of Skechers Go Golf Max Fairway 2 golf shoes in extra wide for my duck like feet. Wore them Tuesday and today.  Like carpet slippers … absolute comfort.  Highly recommended.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 3, 2021)

Bought myself some new Callaway Epic forged irons.
Tensei silver shafts gone to reg after a fitting showed my speed has dropped and I hit the reg much better.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 3, 2021)

Some UA cool leather gloves, not sure what's cool about them, but very hard wearing. Had 3 rounds and a couple of range sessions and hardly a mark on them.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2021)

some Mizuno tp5 wooden woods , 5 and 3 for my vintage bag set up. Need a little love but the shafts look okay and grips need replacement… now got to get a driver have a bid in on something rather nice currently


----------



## Crow (Sep 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			some Mizuno tp5 wooden woods , 5 and 3 for my vintage bag set up. Need a little love but the shafts look okay and grips need replacement… now got to get a driver have a bid in on something rather nice currently
		
Click to expand...

This is an option for a Japanese themed bag.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203536536192?hash=item2f63b91280:g:7M0AAOSwTIVg~q6t


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Not today, but a week ago … a pair of Skechers Go Golf Max Fairway 2 golf shoes in extra wide for my duck like feet. Wore them Tuesday and today.  Like carpet slippers … absolute comfort.  Highly recommended.
	View attachment 38253

Click to expand...

I love mine. Just wish they were waterproof


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Crow said:



			This is an option for a Japanese themed bag.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203536536192?hash=item2f63b91280:g:7M0AAOSwTIVg~q6t

Click to expand...

Looks good , hopefully the other club comes through … this one is or looks very nice .. if not I will hold out.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			I love mine. Just wish they were waterproof
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a pity.  I shall be keeping them for dry weather only.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 3, 2021)

An excellent condition Ping trolley bag from the Bay.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 4, 2021)

Some bog std golf pride grips for the vintage woods. Plus a new cap, using the birthday discount code from Scottsdale.. don’t tell the missus 🤫


----------



## Boomy (Sep 4, 2021)

A Powakaddy CT6 electric trolley 🤪 

I was sceptical that electric trolleys made that much difference, I’ve always carried or pushed.. but in simple terms I’m getting older and having borrowed one for a couple of weeks they’re definitely easier on the shoulders (especially on hillier courses) Sold 💰


----------



## brendy (Sep 4, 2021)

Boomy said:



			A Powakaddy CT6 electric trolley 🤪

I was sceptical that electric trolleys made that much difference, I’ve always carried or pushed.. but in simple terms I’m getting older and having borrowed one for a couple of weeks they’re definitely easier on the shoulders (especially on hillier courses) Sold 💰
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, got to 42 or so having always carried, legs still tire but at least my shoulders do'nt suffer so much now and the wear on my tops has reduced completely, used to get a lot of wear/bobbling. The trolleys come with a decent warranty too which is pretty good.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 4, 2021)

Macgregor M65W eye-omatic 1 wood. 
Refurbished nicely and very reasonable price. That’s my vintage bag complete.. will dig out my old sock pompom head covers and slap them in a modern bag from 1992 😳🤣


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Macgregor M65W eye-omatic 1 wood.
Refurbished nicely and very reasonable price. That’s my vintage bag complete.. will dig out my old sock pompom head covers and slap them in a modern bag from 1992 😳🤣
		
Click to expand...


Post a pic to show these off.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 4, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Post a pic to show these off.  

Click to expand...

Will do when I get them all in the bag


----------



## aliceshaun (Sep 5, 2021)

I bought a Japanese traditional mask. It is called a kitsune mask and I am obsessed with it. I also bought a wooden mask for my home decoration.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2021)

aliceshaun said:



			I bought a Japanese traditional mask. It is called a kitsune mask and I am obsessed with it. I also bought a wooden mask for my home decoration.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Is that allowed in the dress code at your course then?


----------



## Highslice (Sep 6, 2021)

Garmin S62 watch. Got it for relatively good price of 400 quid on ebay.

Might have halved that figure when asked by my gf..


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2021)

A Cal Crutchlow hoodie at the MotoGP last week. I'm not a hoodie wearer but I'm a big fan of Cal, it was a bit chilly and I got it for £25, which, if anyone has been to any of these events and seen the prices, is a bit of a bargain.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 7, 2021)

Not today but on Sunday. Treated myself to a new mizuno glove. Might as well have smothered my hands in KY before the round for the amount of grip it offered. Glove now in the bin and £13 wasted.


----------



## azazel (Sep 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not today but on Sunday. Treated myself to a new mizuno glove. Might as well have smothered my hands in KY before the round for the amount of grip it offered. Glove now in the bin and £13 wasted.
		
Click to expand...

Which glove? I bought a couple of Mizuno Elites the other week and have found them really good.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 7, 2021)

I finally got round to buying myself a swing weight scale.

Should have done it years ago the next set may well be the last set I build for myself.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 7, 2021)

azazel said:



			Which glove? I bought a couple of Mizuno Elites the other week and have found them really good.
		
Click to expand...

It was the Como. The shop didn't have elites in my size.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2021)

3 sheets of Tineo and 2 of birdseye maple veneers, 5L of PVA wood glue, Intrinsic Ruby wood dye and a new 305mm mitre saw blade. 

Oh, and a set of Taylormade SIM 2 irons with Modus3 105 shafts.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2021)

'Tis my birthday, and I received two lovely gifts. 

Was going to attached pics but it won't let me, so... it's an Envroll ER3 Wingblade with Gravity grip, and a pair of Skechers Go Golf with Boa lacing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			'Tis my birthday, and I received two lovely gifts.

Was going to attached pics but it won't let me, so... it's an Envroll ER3 Wingblade with Gravity grip, and a pair of Skechers Go Golf with Boa lacing. 

Click to expand...

Feeble excuse, try harder 😄. You probably need to resize the pics to make them smaller. 

Happy birthday by the way 🎂


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Feeble excuse, try harder 😄. You probably need to resize the pics to make them smaller.

Happy birthday by the way 🎂
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't have a clue how to do that on my phone. 😆

These are the shoes though:
https://www.skechers.com/en-gb/style/54551/skechers-go-golf-torque-twist/wgy
First Boa ones I've had. Tried them today, so easy and comfortable.

And this is the putter:
https://www.affordablegolf.co.uk/er3-wingblade-ever3


----------



## thebigreason (Sep 10, 2021)

an Adidas Gold hoodie................here come the haters!


----------



## TigerBear (Sep 10, 2021)

thebigreason said:



			an Adidas Gold hoodie................here come the haters!
		
Click to expand...

If it's just for the clubhouse then cool


----------



## Sats (Sep 10, 2021)

thebigreason said:



			an Adidas Gold hoodie................here come the haters!
		
Click to expand...

The hoodies fine but is it the gold like that 70's bronzey gold outfit poulter wore?? 

Speaking of which I really want a pair of those Puma Golf Trackie bottoms - Not in gold though.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2021)

Had a £10 American Golf birthday voucher (didn't realise they were still doing this) so I bought an Adidas bobble hat for the winter.


----------



## bradleywedge (Sep 11, 2021)

Just pre-ordered one of these:


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 12, 2021)

bradleywedge said:



			Just pre-ordered one of these:






Click to expand...

Got one delivered a couple of weeks ago as won one in a competition. Still yet to use it!


----------



## IainP (Sep 12, 2021)

Despite the current lovely weather (around here anyway), thoughts have turned to the upcoming cooler months:
A titleist cap, the black on black one 
A couple of benross polos (partly black)
A new hitting mat for outside (small)
A some Srixon Distance balls 😉😁 - I have some lower compression 2 piece balls left from last winter and fancied comparing with something firmer.


----------



## Trapdraw (Sep 13, 2021)

Have a thing for Sounder golf clothes at the minute, spent too much so far haha.
Also got a Scotty Cameron Champions Choice putter.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 13, 2021)

https://waddaplayagolf.com/collections/ballmarkers/products/playa-poker-chip-set-of-5


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 14, 2021)

Some woolly head covers for my vintage woods .. light blue diamonds and stripes


----------



## Miller (Sep 14, 2021)

A bunch of Galvin Green polo shirts and a fleece top.  Very impressed with fit and quality.


----------



## maxy33 (Sep 14, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Got one delivered a couple of weeks ago as won one in a competition. Still yet to use it!
		
Click to expand...

If you decide you're not going to get use out of it and are interested in selling, then let me know please as I'd be interested.


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 14, 2021)

maxy33 said:



			If you decide you're not going to get use out of it and are interested in selling, then let me know please as I'd be interested.
		
Click to expand...

will do!

I’d love to think i would use it, but not sure I will. Want to give it a chance though for a range session or two


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2021)

Cobra F9 Speedzone 3 hybrid. £139.00 brand new.
Have struggled a bit in the past with hybrids because I always tried sweeping them away like a wood, which ended up with many thinned shots.
Going to attempt to hit this up the arse a bit more like an iron.
If that doesn't work, I'll end up throwing it like a javelin...


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 18, 2021)

Had my Scotty reshafted withna BGT stability shaft 😁


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2021)

Well the Speedzone hybrid arrived super quick, literally next day! Looks a really nice club, playing on Wednesday so will have to take one of my wedges out of the bag to accommodate it. Also had my putter re-gripped. About time too, the grip that was on there must have been about 7 or 8 years old and was in a really bad state. This new one feels nice and tacky, rather than slimy lol!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Sep 20, 2021)

Some Ping G425 irons. 5-PW + SW, white dot and 1 inch longer........ETA 25/01/22 . Was after a game improvement iron and I'm not going to lie I went into the custom fitting wanting to avoid Ping given they seem to have the longest lead times. I tried Titliest T300, Mizuno JPX Hot Metal, TM SIM2 and some Yonex clubs and I just hit the Pings so much better


----------



## Boomy (Sep 21, 2021)

New putter…. Seemore Original Black Series Milled PCB Putter - used one years ago and got on well with it 🤞🏼Hoping to replicate! Looking forward to getting out with it ⛳️


----------



## xreyuk (Sep 22, 2021)

Not today, but finally got my P770 irons delivered last week, and shot level gross first 9 out with them so I'm happy!

Then got promoted at work the same week, so bought a TM Sim Driver to celebrate


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2021)

xreyuk said:



			Not today, but finally got my P770 irons delivered last week, and shot level gross first 9 out with them so I'm happy!

Then got promoted at work the same week, so bought a TM Sim Driver to celebrate 

Click to expand...

Livin' the dream! 😃


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 23, 2021)

£10
Collecting on Saturday.






They will look better after a little work.


----------



## bradleywedge (Sep 23, 2021)

maxy33 said:



			If you decide you're not going to get use out of it and are interested in selling, then let me know please as I'd be interested.
		
Click to expand...

I decided I wouldn't get enough use out of mine and cancelled the order.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

2021 FJ Hydroknit jacket...it has pockets


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 25, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			£10
Collecting on Saturday.

View attachment 38623
View attachment 38624
View attachment 38625


They will look better after a little work.
		
Click to expand...

Can you do a post on the little work ?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 25, 2021)

The grips are perfect. 




Clubheads:

1. A good nail-brushing with washing-up liquid.
2. Soak overnight in white vinegar. Rub off loosened rust and assess if second soaking is needed.
3. Rinse under running tap.
4. Sponging with bicarbonate of soda and water to get rid of residual acidity. Rinse again.
5. Final clean-up with Barkeeper's Friend.

Next step will be repainting the words on the backs "Power Pakt" in bronze and "American Model" in red.

Awaiting @Crow to tell us a bit more about Forgan St Andrews Power Pakt irons. Maybe move this info to Vintage Golf thread.


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Awaiting @Crow to tell us a bit more about Forgan St Andrews Power Pakt irons. Maybe move this info to Vintage Golf thread.
		
Click to expand...

Is that what they are?  Couldn't see the backs from the ebay listing.
They date to 1961 to the best of my knowledge. This dates them to the time when Spalding owned the name.


I have a set myself but the ferrules and the soles on mine are different, and mine says "10 wedge"!
Here're some pictures, 2 to 10 and putter!


----------



## Lump (Sep 25, 2021)

Got a box of left dash ProV1 X’s to try out. 
Love the feel, not sure I can take the half club loss in distance Vs my normal TP5X


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			Is that what they are?  Couldn't see the backs from the ebay listing.
They date to 1961 to the best of my knowledge. This dates them to the time when Spalding owned the name.


I have a set myself but the ferrules and the soles on mine are different, and mine says "10 wedge"!
Here're some pictures, 2 to 10 and putter!

View attachment 38658
View attachment 38659
View attachment 38660
View attachment 38661

Click to expand...

My 10 Wedge is identical to yours, but the rest of my set is slightly different...



Pictured the back and face of the 5-iron before any cleaning.


----------



## MartynB (Sep 27, 2021)

2 boxes of Srixon AD333 9th release in yellow, on sale at snainton golf, £36.08 for 24


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2021)

2 dozed Callaway Hex Tour Soft. My new favourite ball.....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2021)

Here's how that 5-iron above looks today. Pretty chuffed with this £10 for 9 clubs set. Nearly as old as me these beauties!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well I don't have a clue how to do that on my phone. 😆

These are the shoes though:
https://www.skechers.com/en-gb/style/54551/skechers-go-golf-torque-twist/wgy
First Boa ones I've had. Tried them today, so easy and comfortable.

And this is the putter:
https://www.affordablegolf.co.uk/er3-wingblade-ever3

Click to expand...

Get the photo resize app ..

Are you sure your under 40?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Get the photo resize app ..

Are you sure your under 40?
		
Click to expand...

Was not willing to give it more than a minute's thought.


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			2 dozed Callaway Hex Tour Soft. My new favourite ball.....
		
Click to expand...

they won't last you long!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Was not willing to give it more than a minute's thought.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know u were under 20 lol


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't use a phone for any of this, because I have trouble remembering where it is. 

The laptop is so much easier to find, I find.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 27, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			2 dozed Callaway Hex Tour Soft. My new favourite ball.....
		
Click to expand...

Costco sell these for £28.00 for TWO dozen


----------



## chico (Sep 27, 2021)

4 doz Honma TW-X from clubhouse golf. Pennies under £75 good value I thought.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

Box of Bridgestone B RX from Snainton. Last box lasted me since Christmas (albeit less 3 months) so not bad going but only two balls left from them now.

Also some new football boots. Sick of the Nike ones that still give me blisters after 9 months. Fully Team Puma from now on!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			they won't last you long!
		
Click to expand...

It's only 10 days until H4H and they don't arrive for another couple of days. I think I've only got one game before then so I should have 6 or 7 left 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Costco sell these for £28.00 for TWO dozen
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a Costco card 😉


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 27, 2021)

Just found out I've won one of these bags, absolutely over the moon


----------



## azazel (Sep 28, 2021)

Mizuno MP20 HMB 2 iron (16 degrees), Dynamic Gold 120 X-100 shaft, MCC +4 grip.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2021)

24 Tourspeed,
New 3 hydrid (cobra),
Couple of Tops, 
Pair of Footjoy Stratos.

And then to counter spoiling myself, got stung for 2 x new laptop, mouse, and bag. Plus a printer for the girls......


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			24 Tourspeed,
New 3 hydrid (cobra),
Couple of Tops,
Pair of Footjoy Stratos.

And then to counter spoiling myself, got stung for 2 x new laptop, mouse, and bag. Plus a printer for the girls......
		
Click to expand...

i was thinking of giving the Tourspeed's a try


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			24 Tourspeed,
New 3 hydrid (cobra),
Couple of Tops,
Pair of Footjoy Stratos.

And then to counter spoiling myself, got stung for 2 x new laptop, mouse, and bag. Plus a printer for the girls......
		
Click to expand...

 24 Tour Speed. You've heard how thick the heather is at Blackmoor then.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			i was thinking of giving the Tourspeed's a try
		
Click to expand...

If you're behind me at H4H, there's every chance you'll get the opportunity.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 28, 2021)

Bough some acrylic paint to do a DIY refill on my Rife putter. Just fancy a bit of a project to work on a wee bit.

Will try doing my Irons if the putter goes well.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Prepping myself for some cooler rounds with one of the Adidas Cold.RDY hoodies.

Hopefully not escorted off the premises if I wear it at Camberley and Blackmoor


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			If you're behind me at H4H, there's every chance you'll get the opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

He'll want to try it in one piece though! 😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh, and also 2 new Vokey wedges after a fitting last week, but they won’t be here for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 4, 2021)

Waiting on this bobby grace putter to arrive from America. Been after this model for some time and pulled the trigger as it looks in fine condition.


----------



## RichA (Oct 5, 2021)

Ping G425 4 iron, to go with the rest of the set. I just have to wait until the end of January.
I made the mistake of believing in the theory that amateurs need hybrids rather than long irons, when I ordered the set. I'm just sorry they don't make a 3 iron.


----------



## azazel (Oct 5, 2021)

An Adidas top/midlayer for £24.99. County Golf emails find another victim!


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Oct 5, 2021)

Masters Series 5 - three wheel trolley 
Adidas quarter zip
Nike cap
Adidas trousers

Haven't played in a while and some golf clothes aren't as comfy as they once were pre lockdown!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 6, 2021)

Another one to buy the Adidas Cold RDY hoody as well, just in time for the chillier rounds. 

As if by magic the Ring doorbell has run out of battery as well so the missus won't even see it arrive!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Another one to buy the Adidas Cold RDY hoody as well, just in time for the chillier rounds.

As if by magic the Ring doorbell has run out of battery as well so the missus won't even see it arrive!
		
Click to expand...

They really are smart, I'd wear mine casually if I wasn't aware of looking like a golf winker 😆


----------



## timd77 (Oct 9, 2021)

A set of mint srixon z745 irons off Facebook for £130, will give them a try and if they’re too good for me I’ll sell them on. They look beautiful.


----------



## barry23 (Oct 9, 2021)

Another pair of Nike golf shoes. Sucker for a discount


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ordered an Adidas 'Novelty' (that's the name bizarrely) lightweight hoodie, been looking for a thin hoodie for a while.

Also although I didn't buy it the media at the Dunhill Links got given a cracking Peter Millar 'Alfred Dunhill Links Championship' branded 1/4 zip when I photographed it last week. Wore it out on the course tonight and it's excellent - had a search to see what they sell for retail and safe to say I doubt I'd spent around £100 for a mid layer.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 10, 2021)

timd77 said:



			A set of mint srixon z745 irons off Facebook for £130, will give them a try and if they’re too good for me I’ll sell them on. They look beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Oh man, just played with them, best score I’ve had in over a year and hit 2 of the best shots I’ve ever hit. It’s just a trick, I know that. As soon as I sell my other irons it’ll all go to pot. I’m not falling for it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 10, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Oh man, just played with them, best score I’ve had in over a year and hit 2 of the best shots I’ve ever hit. It’s just a trick, I know that. As soon as I sell my other irons it’ll all go to pot. I’m not falling for it.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone needs a spare set 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 10, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Oh man, just played with them, best score I’ve had in over a year and hit 2 of the best shots I’ve ever hit. It’s just a trick, I know that. As soon as I sell my other irons it’ll all go to pot. I’m not falling for it.
		
Click to expand...

Srixon make fantastic irons, the 745's will go down as classics.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2021)

Mint set of them for 130 is an absolute steal. 

Glad you like them.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Everyone needs a spare set 👍
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking (taps nose)




saving_par said:



			Srixon make fantastic irons, the 745's will go down as classics.
		
Click to expand...




garyinderry said:



			Mint set of them for 130 is an absolute steal.

Glad you like them.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve wanted a set for a long time, heard great things about them and I like the under-statedness of them and the brand in general. Fingers crossed they serve me well!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2021)

A Mizuno st200 driver with diamana +60 shaft, after trying a former forumers a few weeks ago😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2021)

Just pre-ordered a Mizuno T22 wedge, probably get it in December at current rates. 
46 degree to sit between the Sim2 PW and my current 51 degree S18.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Oct 12, 2021)

xreyuk said:



			Not today, but finally got my P770 irons delivered last week, and shot level gross first 9 out with them so I'm happy!

Then got promoted at work the same week, so bought a TM Sim Driver to celebrate 

Click to expand...

Ordered some P770's yesterday.
5 - PW in KBS Max 85 regular shafts.
1/2" longer and 2 deg upright.

Was hitting the 7-iron about 10 yards longer than my current, but also retained good distance on off-centre strikes.

Didn't get on with the P790 - very clicky sound too.

How long did it take you from order to collection?

Shop reckons TM are saying shortage of heads and shafts and not due in until mid November which sucks a bit


----------



## pinhighgolfer (Oct 13, 2021)

G425 Driver 9.0.  Tour 65 S shaft


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 13, 2021)

Clubhouse golf got me AGAIN! Two Mizuno tops.  Still, I threw out two to make room.


----------



## xreyuk (Oct 13, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Ordered some P770's yesterday.
5 - PW in KBS Max 85 regular shafts.
1/2" longer and 2 deg upright.

Was hitting the 7-iron about 10 yards longer than my current, but also retained good distance on off-centre strikes.

Didn't get on with the P790 - very clicky sound too.

How long did it take you from order to collection?

Shop reckons TM are saying shortage of heads and shafts and not due in until mid November which sucks a bit 

Click to expand...

I waited about 6-7 weeks, and that was just waiting for heads, they already had the shafts and grips.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 13, 2021)

2 dozen Rife golf balls for a tenner, thanks to the birthday voucher AG sent me. Will hopefully see me thru the winter (or, more likely, to Xmas)


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

timd77 said:



			I like your thinking (taps nose)





I’ve wanted a set for a long time, heard great things about them and I like the under-statedness of them and the brand in general. Fingers crossed they serve me well!
		
Click to expand...

i love my srixon irons.


----------



## evolve528 (Oct 14, 2021)

Got a pair of grey adidas trousers off Asos for £21.45 should have been £55, a nice £33.55 saving  fit like a glove too! But don't get any ideas they sold about 5 mins after I ordered

Also got a shiny mint condition 48° PW to match my 20+ year old Callaway Big Bertha irons for £40 off eBay, can't believe I found one at all let alone the condition it's in for a decent price, chuffed


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 14, 2021)

S2 watch, like new and fully boxed for 40.00! Fed up with a laser not working on misty or raining mornings and during the winter it should speed up play.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 14, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Clubhouse golf got me AGAIN! Two Mizuno tops.  Still, I threw out two to make room.
		
Click to expand...

Which Mizuno tops did you get ?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 14, 2021)

Jensen said:



			Which Mizuno tops did you get ?
		
Click to expand...

The 1/4 zip Hoodie and full zip light blue.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 15, 2021)

A set of i210s


----------



## Lump (Oct 18, 2021)

Always wanted one. Clubs still fit in the boot easily too, was a little worried as I couldn’t test before buying but no drama in the end.


----------



## essexguy194 (Oct 18, 2021)

Lump said:



			Always wanted one. Clubs still fit in the boot easily too, was a little worried as I couldn’t test before buying but no drama in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Cant believe you didnt have a fitting! Lovely car fella !


----------



## BrianM (Oct 18, 2021)

Got some bits from Orlebar Brown at the duty free, superb feeling gear, even got a hoodie which will definitely be getting worn on the golf course 😂😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2021)

I took delivery of a Ping G425 max big dog yesterday.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 23, 2021)

Not today but I've always fancied a classic looking set of blades. So the other day I bought some early 90s Wilson FG51 tour blades.

Looking forward to taking them out!


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 23, 2021)

A Speedblade 5 iron to go with my 6-Sw irons in my spare set.


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 23, 2021)

Footjoy Hydroknit top. Really thin and lightweight as I struggle with a jacket so hoping it does the job.

Has anyone got the Hydroknit trousers?


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 23, 2021)

Purchased a few weeks ago, but took delivery of this week a new driver, 3 wood, 5 wood and shaft for hybrid after fitting at Golf Principles.

all a joy to use after the first day on course this morning. Fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2021)

Anyone tried/bought the Mizuno ST-G 220 driver yet?


----------



## Curls (Oct 23, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Purchased a few weeks ago, but took delivery of this week a new driver, 3 wood, 5 wood and shaft for hybrid after fitting at Golf Principles.

all a joy to use after the first day on course this morning. Fingers crossed it stays that way
		
Click to expand...

You know the rules. 

Pics or it didn’t happen 😁


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 23, 2021)

Curls said:



			You know the rules.

Pics or it didn’t happen 😁
		
Click to expand...

i’ll get some tomorrow


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 24, 2021)

Cobra vintage stingray putter with the slik face … used all my winnings plus some birthday money.
Could not resist playing a few holes and it’s a bit of a cheat stick.


----------



## Depreston (Oct 25, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			Footjoy Hydroknit top. Really thin and lightweight as I struggle with a jacket so hoping it does the job.

Has anyone got the Hydroknit trousers?
		
Click to expand...

hasn’t let me down so far the top 

It’s superb


----------



## Boomy (Oct 25, 2021)

Depreston said:



			hasn’t let me down so far the top

It’s superb
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered one yesterday as they sound great and more like a wind too/sweater than a waterproof jacket. Hoping it lives up to the hype 😃


----------



## Depreston (Oct 25, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Just ordered one yesterday as they sound great and more like a wind too/sweater than a waterproof jacket. Hoping it lives up to the hype 😃
		
Click to expand...

i have always hated wearing waterproofs always felt restricted even tried shortsleeve 1/4 zip and still hated playing in them. the hydroknit is just like wearing a midlayer


----------



## nyckuk (Oct 25, 2021)

Should be moving from a very Hilly to a flat course in the new year .So thinking of selling my electric trolley for a Push trolley 
So Picked this up for £65 in very good condition to try out .


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice, I have the same one and it's the best put together trolley I've had.

Still tempted by a gokart electric though...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bought myself a Specilized Diverge Carbon Comp bike.
It’s the dogs do das.
Weighs about the same as my driver


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 25, 2021)

Depreston said:



			hasn’t let me down so far the top

It’s superb
		
Click to expand...

yeah, wore it for a few holes on Sunday and it was great. Would t mind the pants too if they are as thin and slim leg but it’s difficult to find them in many shops to try on


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 25, 2021)

Some Christmas cards 😬


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 25, 2021)

Went to Topgolf in Watford, had a little look in the AG there and ended up buying a lovely Benross midlayer for £20. Bargain.


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2021)

Depreston said:



			i have always hated wearing waterproofs always felt restricted even tried shortsleeve 1/4 zip and still hated playing in them. the hydroknit is just like wearing a midlayer
		
Click to expand...

I won one at a corporate day a few weeks ago (it’s got London Golf Club emblem on it) which was nice as I was looking at spending my own money on one.
Not had a chance to wear it yet but glad the reviews are good


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Just purchased a cheap lined knitted jumper, a red polo and some fara cacks..
I managed to snag my trousers on the gorse so they needed replacement, polo shirt ruined with grease or tomato sauce ( I cook) and the lines jumper to replace the Mizuno fleece I put through the dryer and may have written off ☹️🤦‍♂️


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 27, 2021)

Anyone know of any codes flying around for Snainton or Scottsdale currently? Thanks


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 27, 2021)

Found the SG10 code on this thread for Snainton and ended up getting the new FJ HydroKnit for 112.50, a decent price in my eyes.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 27, 2021)

I didn't buy today, I bought on Sunday and received yesterday a set of Taylormade P770, 4 - PW. I did take them out today for 9 holes, which turned into 11 and could have been many more if I'd had the time.

I'm in love! These things look perfect, the PW actually looks smaller than the Miura 501 cb PW that it is replacing. Blade like looks, shiny  in just the right places and the lofts are modest. The PW is 46 degrees which compares favourably with the 47 degree  Miura PW. 

Only 11 holes, but early indication is that they go like stink, distances that you might expect from the fugliest SG club. I just hope that I don't end up with gaping issues.

I did buy today a Mkids Junior stand bag for my grandaughter. When she receives it she will be even more happy than I am today.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Found the SG10 code on this thread for Snainton and ended up getting the new FJ HydroKnit for 112.50, a decent price in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

I think that SG10 code has been working for about 3 years, lol.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2021)

Got bored and fancied scratching that vintage itch, 12 hours later I’ve committed to:

Harold Bird & Sons Aldridge pin seeker  range irons in 2-sw, matching 1-3-5 wood, bronty rustler putter…


…. Then a little more sourcing -
Matching vintage blue white leather pin seeker bag.


…. Then a little more sourcing - mint matching tour head covers to protect the mint lumps of timber.

Decided to commit fully and they will be off to the range Saturday before Sundays match!


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Got bored and fancied scratching that vintage itch, 12 hours later I’ve committed to:

Harold Bird & Sons Aldridge pin seeker  range irons in 2-sw, matching 1-3-5 wood, bronty rustler putter…


…. Then a little more sourcing -
Matching vintage blue white leather pin seeker bag.


…. Then a little more sourcing - mint matching tour head covers to protect the mint lumps of timber.

Decided to commit fully and they will be off to the range Saturday before Sundays match!
		
Click to expand...

Top man!

The Bronty Rustler is a classic putter, but my favourite of theirs is the Bandito, is has a Mexican hat shaped cavity in the sole.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2021)

Crow said:



			Top man!

The Bronty Rustler is a classic putter, but my favourite of theirs is the Bandito, is has a Mexican hat shaped cavity in the sole.  

Click to expand...

I’ve told misses socks it’s all your fault.  I’ll post picks in the other thread once I’ve collected


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2021)

Galvin Green waterproof jacket and trousers.
Hopefully a decent purchase for Highland weather.


----------



## AAC (Oct 28, 2021)

A Smithworks (legal version) 50 degree gap wedge, I liked how it looks will have to try it to see how it performs


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 28, 2021)

2 std 360 golf pride grips.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 28, 2021)

Native Instruments Maschine Mk3


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Got some unexpected money back from some insurance polices so I treated my self to a new top of the range Bushnell laser. Well you can’t take it with you😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 28, 2021)

Akai MPK mini mk3 just for some fun


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 29, 2021)

N+1 arrives today. 

Back up to 4 bicycles. It’s a curse.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 29, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			N+1 arrives today.

Back up to 4 bicycles. It’s a curse.
		
Click to expand...

I've got three in the shed, 2 of which I need to get rid of and replace with a more sensible bike. Not much call for a downhill bike on the flatlands of the fylde coast and I've not ridden it since a trip to Morzine in 2019!

I can feel the same sort of thing happening with my golf though. Bought some old (to me) blades and now looking at Woods from a similar era as well.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Galvin Green waterproof jacket and trousers.
Hopefully a decent purchase for Highland weather.
		
Click to expand...

Which one did you opt for and did you get any discount for buying the set? I’m currently on the lookout, don’t mind paying for quality - but some of the jackets are eye watering. Possibly doubled in price over the past 5-6 years.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Which one did you opt for and did you get any discount for buying the set? I’m currently on the lookout, don’t mind paying for quality - but some of the jackets are eye watering. Possibly doubled in price over the past 5-6 years.
		
Click to expand...

August is the name, last years model I believe.
Id go a size up, I’m normally a large on top and a 34 x 34 in trousers and the XL is a perfect fit over your normal clothing.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 31, 2021)

Mid distance membership at Bulwell Forest GC,


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 31, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			Mid distance membership at Bulwell Forest GC,
		
Click to expand...

That’s where I started out years ago, enjoy!


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2021)

Crow said:



			Top man!

The Bronty Rustler is a classic putter, but my favourite of theirs is the *Bandito*, is has a Mexican hat shaped cavity in the sole.  

Click to expand...

They’ve recently renamed it the @Lilyhawk


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			They’ve recently renamed it the @Lilyhawk

Click to expand...

You’re just jealous you can’t top your form for the H4H!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 1, 2021)

A pair of Footjoy Performance Xtreme winter trousers. 

Great fit, very comfy when playing over the weekend. Got caught in some heavy rain on Friday, they repelled for a bit, I didn't get wet to the skin, but they creased up quite heavily when wet, disappeared after drying out. They'll be fine in a shower but wouldn't leave out regular waterproofs (I know they're not a replacement).


----------



## CliveW (Nov 2, 2021)

A new house!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

A waterproof Taylormade baseball cap. Didn't even know there was such a thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2021)

Handsome house @CliveW 

A Sunderland (golf) neck warmer from Function18, I hate having a cold neck, and a new glove from the same. My current glove has gone downhill all of a sudden and needs replacing.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			A waterproof Taylormade baseball cap. Didn't even know there was such a thing.
		
Click to expand...

I have an under armour one and hadn't actually realised until I used it in the rain and later noticed it had storm written on the side (which is their waterproof range). It's actually quite useful in a quick downpour! The only issue is it just just funnels all the rain down the back of your neck in prolonged rain.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I have an under armour one and hadn't actually realised until I used it in the rain and later noticed it had storm written on the side (which is their waterproof range). It's actually quite useful in a quick downpour! The only issue is it just just funnels all the rain down the back of your neck in prolonged rain.
		
Click to expand...

did think about going for a waterproof bucket hat as probably more practical, but they just look stupid to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			did think about going for a waterproof bucket hat as probably more practical, but they just look stupid to me.
		
Click to expand...

I have one, it certainly does the job, the only problem is the same old same old with waterproof stuff like that - it makes my head quite hot and sweaty when wearing it for a while. I used to think they looked a bit silly as you say, but ultimately decided I don't have to look at myself while I'm playing so if it keeps my head dry, who cares.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			did think about going for a waterproof bucket hat as probably more practical, but they just look stupid to me.
		
Click to expand...

I own a goretex UA bucket hat.

I agree they do look stupid BUT not as stupid as a man chasing his trolly down the fairway because the wind gusted his brolly. Not as much faff either trying to skewer your brolly into the turf whilst you take a shot. 

Genuinely. The bucket hat is a game changer in the rain. 

Takes all the effort and annoyance out of winter golf. Not to mention keeping you snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have one, it certainly does the job, the only problem is the same old same old with waterproof stuff like that - it makes my head quite hot and sweaty when wearing it for a while. I used to think they looked a bit silly as you say, but ultimately decided I don't have to look at myself while I'm playing so if it keeps my head dry, who cares.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a goretex one? 

I had a ping non goretex hat and it Was sweat city 

The goretex UA one I mention above is very dry inside.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			did think about going for a waterproof bucket hat as probably more practical, but they just look stupid to me.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Sunderland one and it works perfectly. No rain drips down the beck of your neck, no sweating. I will look a plank, I agree they do look awful, but there are no mirrors on a golf course so I can't see it. Can't look worse than my swing anyway


----------



## peld (Nov 2, 2021)

not bought, but booked a driver fitting session with Scott Gourlay for my 40th birthday in December. Just curious to see if im leaving anything on the table


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Is it a goretex one?

I had a ping non goretex hat and it Was sweat city

The goretex UA one I mention above is very dry inside.
		
Click to expand...

No it's just a regular Adidas RDY one. I know that Goretex is different gravy but I wasn't willing to pay over twice the price for something I wear only three or four times a year really. 45-50 quid is more than I spend on any item of golf clothing let alone a hat.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No it's just a regular Adidas RDY one. I know that Goretex is different gravy but I wasn't willing to pay over twice the price for something I wear only three or four times a year really. 45-50 quid is more than I spend on any item of golf clothing let alone a hat. 

Click to expand...

Think I paid 35 for mine. Not cheap I agree but penny’s compared to some brollys


----------



## timd77 (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have one, it certainly does the job, the only problem is the same old same old with waterproof stuff like that - it makes my head quite hot and sweaty when wearing it for a while. I used to think they looked a bit silly as you say, but ultimately decided I don't have to look at myself while I'm playing so if it keeps my head dry, who cares.
		
Click to expand...

I have one as well, taylormade, I’m bald and when I first started using it I thought the rain was getting through there was that much ‘water’ inside…assumed it was condensation in the end and now have a bit of flannel on top of my head before I put the hat on. Helps a bit.

Ps - I put the hat on discreetly so nobody sees me sticking some flannel on me bonce!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

timd77 said:



			I have one as well, taylormade, I’m bald and when I first started using it I thought the rain was getting through there was that much ‘water’ inside…assumed it was condensation in the end and now have a bit of flannel on top of my head before I put the hat on. Helps a bit.

Ps - I put the hat on discreetly so nobody sees me sticking some flannel on me bonce!
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd invest in the Goretex one before resorting to that.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think I'd invest in the Goretex one before resorting to that. 

Click to expand...

I’m too tight!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 2, 2021)

Well I've just had a Titleist 975d 8.5 driver delivered.

Cost me £21 delivered and its in great condition. Can't wait to be completely unable to get it off the ground at the range later 😂.

Slowly building up a 90s bag. 

Just need a putter and something else at the top end of the bag... and a bag to put them all in although I do actually own a black callaway Big bertha leather cart bag which might actually fit the criteria.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Flights to Sweden + return, Airbnb. 
Short stay parking- because it’s too far for a taxi and I like just getting in the car and going.
Refurbished iMac apparently the fusion drive on my wife’s 2014 is busted and there are no replacements. Despite it looking like a bog std hard drive doing bog std hard drive stuff .. she had to have a new one 🤦‍♂️
Now I have no chance of picking up the 2000 230clk MBenz with a mega low mileage and tidy interior that I hanker after because it was the car I was going to buy 20yrs ago ☹️☹️


----------



## AliMc (Nov 2, 2021)

Not much for me just new grips for my driver and putter


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think I'd invest in the Goretex one before resorting to that. 

Click to expand...

I bought a sealskinz cap. If it's as good as the socks then job done 🤞


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			I bought a sealskinz cap. If it's as good as the socks then job done 🤞
		
Click to expand...

You've just reminded me, I had one of those. Can I find it? Can I 'eck.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			I bought a sealskinz cap. If it's as good as the socks then job done 🤞
		
Click to expand...

I actually have one of those too! I put that on instead of my regular cap if I think there's a chance of a downpour during the round.


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2021)

michael23 said:



			I bought Some supplements for gym training. My gym trainer suggested beetroots and pomegranates and I don't like both. Then I found out about goli gummies that offer multiple vitamins in very fine taste gummies. Now it is not hard for me to eat and my gym trainer also recommended me gummies.
		
Click to expand...

Please go away.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 3, 2021)

Slime said:



			Please go away.
		
Click to expand...

Pie, chips & beans for this hungry bear 🐻


----------



## slowhand (Nov 3, 2021)

2 new golf bags. A Srixon staff carry bag (for when trolleys are banned in the winter) as the legs on my Callaway one I've had for 19 years have finally given up the ghost. A bit lighter than the old bag so a bit of a bonus. And a Titleist StaDry 14 cart bag. Don't trust the weather so happy to use that all year round when trolleys are allowed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2021)

A Scotty Cameron Red X2 putter.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 3, 2021)

10 grips for my vintage iron and a new set of jbl cordless ear phones.  Just been told I’m under the knife next year so a lot of gym time over the winter pro op… gutted!


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			10 grips for my vintage iron and a new set of jbl cordless ear phones.  Just been told I’m under the knife next year so a lot of gym time over the winter pro op… gutted!
		
Click to expand...

Hope it’s nothing to serious, think off the fitness aspect and feeling good with the gym work 👍🏻


----------



## peld (Nov 3, 2021)

A barely used 6 month old Motocaddy M3 Pro DHC with Pro Series cart bag for £500


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2021)

2 tickets for the Eagles at Anfield next year.  I could have bought a new driver for less...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 4, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Well I've just had a Titleist 975d 8.5 driver delivered.

Cost me £21 delivered and its in great condition. Can't wait to be completely unable to get it off the ground at the range later 😂.

Slowly building up a 90s bag.

Just need a putter and something else at the top end of the bag... and a bag to put them all in although I do actually own a black callaway Big bertha leather cart bag which might actually fit the criteria.
		
Click to expand...

And now I've just had the matching fairway wood delivered. 

Pom pom headcovers arriving tomorrow.

I'll I need now is a putter 😂.


----------



## Lump (Nov 4, 2021)

A Callaway Epic Max LS driver.


----------



## JonW (Nov 4, 2021)

TaylorMade P790s from Nick at Tour X. They should arrive in 4 to 8 weeks. Superb experience. Would highly recommend going to see Nick and Nicola there.  Happy Christmas to me!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 4, 2021)

COD Vanguard 👀


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Hope it’s nothing to serious, think off the fitness aspect and feeling good with the gym work 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’m screwed in short, full ACL/PCL meniscus reconstruction as well as some mcl work, according to the mri and Ct scan the only part not damaged is the lcl. Op looks likely to be tail end of 22 so at least I get some summer golf.

On the flip side I’ve also just sourced and collected a set of vintage Peter Ellis Slazenger blades with matching woods in a vintage Slazenger pencil bag.  They’re meant to be for my mate…. Not sure he’ll get them tho!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 5, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I’m screwed in short, full ACL/PCL meniscus reconstruction as well as some mcl work, according to the mri and Ct scan the only part not damaged is the lcl. Op looks likely to be tail end of 22 so at least I get some summer golf.

On the flip side I’ve also just sourced and collected a set of vintage Peter Ellis Slazenger blades with matching woods in a vintage Slazenger pencil bag.  They’re meant to be for my mate…. Not sure he’ll get them tho!
		
Click to expand...


I played rugby with a bloke who had that same surgery in August and he played his first game back last Saturday.

That absolutely blew my mind, he's a freak. When I had my ACL and meniscus rebuilt I was still hobbling after 3 months never mind playing a full contact sport!

Hopefully your powers of recovery are similar to his!


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I’m screwed in short, full ACL/PCL meniscus reconstruction as well as some mcl work, according to the mri and Ct scan the only part not damaged is the lcl. Op looks likely to be tail end of 22 so at least I get some summer golf.

On the flip side I’ve also just sourced and collected a set of vintage Peter Ellis Slazenger blades with matching woods in a vintage Slazenger pencil bag.  They’re meant to be for my mate…. Not sure he’ll get them tho!
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed the op goes well


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I played rugby with a bloke who had that same surgery in August and he played his first game back last Saturday.

That absolutely blew my mind, he's a freak. When I had my ACL and meniscus rebuilt I was still hobbling after 3 months never mind playing a full contact sport!

Hopefully your powers of recovery are similar to his!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers hefty, my plan is an op October time hoping to be back fit ready for the following May.


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2021)

A Calvin Klien top that was half price in AG plus I had £10 birthday voucher.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			A Calvin Klien top that was half price in AG plus I had £10 birthday voucher.
		
Click to expand...

70 years old ??


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			2 tickets for the Eagles at Anfield next year.  I could have bought a new driver for less... 

Click to expand...

Liverpool v Palace  ?

About the cost of a new Donnay driver 😁


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			70 years old ??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, only half your age!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I played rugby with a bloke who had that same surgery in August and he played his first game back last Saturday.

That absolutely blew my mind, he's a freak. When I had my ACL and meniscus rebuilt I was still hobbling after 3 months never mind playing a full contact sport!

Hopefully your powers of recovery are similar to his!
		
Click to expand...

I had an ACL repaired on the 2nd January 1997 and was told not to play for 6 months. At Easter that year I got fed up and ventured on to the course and played 9 holes, and holed my first ace. When I had my first hip replacement I played 9 holes after 3 weeks and with my second replacement I played a winter league match after 5 weeks.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Yeah, only half your age!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...but that makes you about 60 doesn't it..?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Yeah, only half your age!
		
Click to expand...

Bitch !
🤣🤣


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Yeah...but that makes you about 60 doesn't it..?
		
Click to expand...

Bitch too !
😁😁


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I had an ACL repaired on the 2nd January 1997 and was told not to play for 6 months. At Easter that year I got fed up and ventured on to the course and played 9 holes, and holed my first ace. When I had my first hip replacement I played 9 holes after 3 weeks and with my second replacement I played a winter league match after 5 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

You are a freak of nature though Chris


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			You are a freak of nature though Chris
		
Click to expand...

Well there is that 😁😁


----------



## IanM (Nov 6, 2021)

A Club Team logo'd shirt. .... for the SENIORS!

Oh blimey!


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 7, 2021)

Some Decathlon winter golf trousers.

Despite being about 3” too long they were excellent.

Warm, stretchy, wind proof, water resistant from the slight rain we had. And very importantly, they didn’t sound like shell suit bottoms like some of the more expensive options.

Would recommend.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 7, 2021)

IanM said:



			A Club Team logo'd shirt. .... for the SENIORS!

Oh blimey!
		
Click to expand...

I did the same!


----------



## Mark1751 (Nov 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Some Decathlon winter golf trousers.

Despite being about 3” too long they were excellent.

Warm, stretchy, wind proof, water resistant from the slight rain we had. And very importantly, they didn’t sound like shell suit bottoms like some of the more expensive options.

Would recommend.
		
Click to expand...

What’s the sizing like?


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 7, 2021)

Mark1751 said:



			What’s the sizing like?
		
Click to expand...

I’m a 34” waist and they fit perfectly. They are nicely fitted and not at all baggy. I’m a 31” inside leg, and they are probably 2” or 3” too long.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m a 34” waist and they fit perfectly. They are nicely fitted and not at all baggy. I’m a 31” inside leg, and they are probably 2” or 3” too long.
		
Click to expand...

 Nothing wrong with a few extra inches in length


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 8, 2021)

Expensive day today.
 A MacGregor Hybrid 14 stand bag for the coming winter.

7 Golf Pride Z-Grip Patriot grips, and

10 very expensive BB&F ferrules. I'm going to give the Miura's a treat.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Expensive day today.
A *MacGregor Hybrid 14 stand bag* for the coming winter.

7 Golf Pride Z-Grip Patriot grips, and

10 very expensive BB&F ferrules. I'm going to give the Miura's a treat.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of them, ended up returning it under warranty after 9 months due to multiple bits of stitching coming apart, and a zip that simply fell off. Hope yours fares better but make sure you keep your record of purchase!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had one of them, ended up returning it under warranty after 9 months due to multiple bits of stitching coming apart, and a zip that simply fell off. Hope yours fares better but make sure you keep your record of purchase!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 9, 2021)

Fleece lined golf trousers, glove and socks from County Golf big discounts at the moment. 

Mind you there seems to be many discounts to be had at the moment


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2021)

garyinderry said:



			Waiting on this bobby grace putter to arrive from America. Been after this model for some time and pulled the trigger as it looks in fine condition.

View attachment 38804

Click to expand...








This finally arrived today. It's an absolute work of art. Head feels heavier than I expected but swings nice. 
Its good when something turns up and exceeds your expectations.


----------



## Crow (Nov 9, 2021)

garyinderry said:









This finally arrived today. It's an absolute work of art. Head feels heavier than I expected but swings nice.
Its good when something turns up and exceeds your expectations.
		
Click to expand...

Get on the "Putter Collectors of the World" Facebook Group page and post it, Bobby Grace is often on there and usually replies to any queries etc.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/452968748159317


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			Get on the "Putter Collectors of the World" Facebook Group page and post it, Bobby Grace is often on there and usually replies to any queries etc.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/452968748159317

Click to expand...


I'll post it up someday soon.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 9, 2021)

Some nice new tour velvets for my pinseekers, splendid


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 9, 2021)

An AKAI Fire MIDI controller and FL Studio after having loads of fun with the MPK Mini I bought a couple of weeks ago.
Will give this music making lark  another go over the dark winter months and have lots of fun doing so.


----------



## TigerBear (Nov 10, 2021)

Stocked up on some Puma golf shirts. On offer at ClubhouseGolf just now so good savings on good quality gear!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 10, 2021)

I never put on shoes  to go out today. Couldn't buy anything.  Even a hot dog.
My son came by and walked the dog so I went the entire day without leaving the house.
A bathrobe and slippers day is really required every so often.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 10, 2021)

A bridgestone 6 iron. Plan to make the training club Pete Cowen uses with players with the putter grip on for a feeling of the face through the swing. Got it for a bargain price of £20 and already have a putter grip I can put on.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 10, 2021)

Ordered a while ago, but my new Vokey wedges have arrived today. That’s me off to the range this evening


----------



## Lump (Nov 10, 2021)

Callaway Epic Max LS driver. Fitted this time, if the on course results match the fitting I’ll be very happy. 
Now to sell a TSi3 and a ST-Z


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 10, 2021)

Lump said:



			Callaway Epic Max LS driver. Fitted this time, if the on course results match the fitting I’ll be very happy. 
Now to sell a TSi3 and a ST-Z
		
Click to expand...

Have one of these. V happy with it. 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hedgehog wheel covers (my club has brought them in)

Then stuff put away for people to get me for Xmas 

New putter grip 
New grips for clubs
3 gloves
Putter cover


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

I bought a pair of Ping trousers as Snainton were flogging them off at only £18.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Hedgehog wheel covers (my club has brought them in)

Then stuff put away for people to get me for Xmas

New putter grip
New grips for clubs
3 gloves
Putter cover
		
Click to expand...

Why would a links course need to bring in hedgehog wheel covers; a links should drain like a sieve?


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 11, 2021)

Got the call today, new irons have arrived! Was told to expect a 10-12 week wait but in the end it was only 4!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 13, 2021)

An LG C1 TV. Took me ages to decide but the reviews have been outstanding.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2021)

Just picked up a nice shiny 3 driving iron. Titleist u505, 5.5 Project x graphite shaft. 

Plan to give it a walk tomorrow 😋


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I bought a pair of Ping trousers as Snainton were flogging them off at only £18.
		
Click to expand...

Turns out they are ridiculously baggy and I'll be sending them back. They look like flares! 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

A Yonex Ezone Elite ladies driver, off eBay for 70 quid. Christmas present for the wife! Seems pretty good value since it only came out about 4 years ago, but you don't pay for the name with Yonex.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			An LG C1 TV. Took me ages to decide but the reviews have been outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

I have my eye on one of those. Interesting to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 18, 2021)

richart said:



			I have my eye on one of those. Interesting to hear what you think of it.
		
Click to expand...

Very good so far. Have tried it with Disney plus, Netflix and Prime, the 4k content is stunning. The HD stuff hasn't blown me away but I think I need to tinker with the settings. 

Played a bit of ps5 yesterday but was only outputting to 1080p instead of 2160 and it still looked amazing. A bit of googling and apparently there's been a known issue for a while where there was a software issue but actually had an update for that this morning which has fixed it, and the PS5 looks even better. 

Will watch a few more 4k shows later and report back, my only annoyance is that Virgin don't offer Sky Sports in 4k at the moment, would've liked to see how the TV coped with fast moving sport.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 18, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Very good so far. Have tried it with Disney plus, Netflix and Prime, the 4k content is stunning. The HD stuff hasn't blown me away but I think I need to tinker with the settings.
		
Click to expand...

My general tip for these LGs is to keep the picture settings on Game Mode even when watching films and sport. Game Mode is generally the highest refresh and closest to source colour correct settings without any of the motion smoothing or colour grading interfering with the source image.

If it's your first HDR display, hunt out some films using Dolby Vision as they look utterly fantastic. Mad Max Fury Road is a particular favourite of mine and any recent Pixar films present beautifully. A Perfect Planet on iPlayer is a stunning example of their hybrid log gamma. You become conditioned to it all after a while but it really is impressive at first and once seen it makes you constantly disappointed with how poor SDR and TV looks when you switch back.


----------



## 5OTT (Nov 18, 2021)

After months of dawdling i finally plumped for a second hand set of Srixon Z765 irons, quite a change from my old Ping G25's.

A little worried that I have never even hit a Srixon iron before but really suckered by the looks of them.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 18, 2021)

5OTT said:



			After months of dawdling i finally plumped for a second hand set of Srixon Z765 irons, quite a change from my old Ping G25's.

A little worried that I have never even hit a Srixon iron before but really suckered by the looks of them.
		
Click to expand...

See my previous posts on this. I’ve gone from Taylormade m2 irons, similar to yours I guess, to the srixon z745. Beautiful looking things aren’t they. I’ve now played well for 4 rounds with them and so have now taken the plunge and sold the Taylormade… all downhill from here!

Good luck with them 👍🏻


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A Yonex Ezone Elite ladies driver, off eBay for 70 quid. Christmas present for the wife! Seems pretty good value since it only came out about 4 years ago, but you don't pay for the name with Yonex.
		
Click to expand...

Why not get the whole set?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224693115509?hash=item3450c0da75:g:miAAAOSwkDJhkVrG

This set does not include the driver, so you won't be duplicating.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Why not get the whole set?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224693115509?hash=item3450c0da75:g:miAAAOSwkDJhkVrG

This set does not include the driver, so you won't be duplicating.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks, that's a decent find, but there's already two bids so I can see the final price going up a bit and don't fancy a bidding war, haha. Yonex do seem to be good value as they're not hugely popular over here.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 19, 2021)

Just checked and it is one bidder with two bids. So he/she has already set up auto bidding to a higher unknown-to-us price. Best to avoid being sucked-in, I agree. Lovely headcovers though.


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2021)

The old 2 bids can be a physiological trick to deter other bidders, makes the item look popular, the trick is working here too! 

I ignore the number of bids and just stick in my maximum with seconds to go, you'll often see that the 2 bids were almost identical.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ah thanks, that's a decent find, but there's already two bids so I can see the final price going up a bit and don't fancy a bidding war, haha. Yonex do seem to be good value as they're not hugely popular over here.
		
Click to expand...

Dont buy anything yet - I might have a solution for you at home...

My wife inhertied her nans old ping irons - but theyre too short for her as shes 5 10" so shes now using my old steel irons. If shes comfortable selling them - theyre in great nick! Ill drop you some photos over the weekend on whatsapp if I remember


----------



## Boomy (Nov 19, 2021)

Some shiny new wedges  TaylorMade Milled Grind 2 - 50deg (9 bounce) 54deg (8 bounce) and 58deg (8 bounce)  Pick them up on Monday from my local golf shop as they're being fettled to my spec


----------



## Lump (Nov 19, 2021)

Modded my unused 2016 Bettinardi QB8. 
New 37” KBS CT Tour PVD shaft with a 15” armlock grip. (Not being used as armlock, just wanted the weight). 
Finished it today, first round tomorrow with it


----------



## RichA (Nov 20, 2021)

Ping ISI 1-iron. Late night £30 eBay purchase. A 15.5° iron seemed like a good idea after some wine.


----------



## Backsticks (Nov 24, 2021)

Invested in a game-improvement Callaway shirt yesterday on good reduction in the black Friday sales. 

First time I have really gone for this sort of technology, and looking forward to the gains it will bring to my game even if I am going to have to wait until next year to get maximum benefit from it. Given that it brings improvement across all shots rather than just the 10 or so times a round you probably get from a given club upgrade, I am hoping for a 6-8 shot improvement in my handicap next year. It really is packed with tech, even if apart from size, there is no dial-in adjustability to it. Nevertheless, when they can cram V-Cooling, Opti-Dri, Stretch *and* Swing Tech, into one garment, I think that is more than enough to handle in one game transforming change. Was tempted by the trousers too, but decided to wait to pull the trigger on those until the above improvement has bedded in and need something extra to keep the downward momentum going. It might have been just too much in one jump.

Currently 12.3, I will report back next June from Category 1 to update. 

Deep red which is my colour as well, so its a winner all round.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 24, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			Invested in a game-improvement Callaway shirt yesterday on good reduction in the black Friday sales.

First time I have really gone for this sort of technology, and looking forward to the gains it will bring to my game even if I am going to have to wait until next year to get maximum benefit from it. Given that it brings improvement across all shots rather than just the 10 or so times a round you probably get from a given club upgrade, I am hoping for a 6-8 shot improvement in my handicap next year. It really is packed with tech, even if apart from size, there is no dial-in adjustability to it. Nevertheless, when they can cram V-Cooling, Opti-Dri, Stretch *and* Swing Tech, into one garment, I think that is more than enough to handle in one game transforming change. Was tempted by the trousers too, but decided to wait to pull the trigger on those until the above improvement has bedded in and need something extra to keep the downward momentum going. It might have been just too much in one jump.

Currently 12.3, I will report back next June from Category 1 to update.

Deep red which is my colour as well, so its a winner all round.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you luck , was there one with opti fit technology?


----------



## peld (Nov 25, 2021)

druids sale was a let down. by the time i went through and made my basket, then went to pay, half the items had sold out, leaving me with the stuff i didnt really care about


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 25, 2021)

I set myself a really difficult question. "What's the best ball to lose in the leaves 2 yards off the fairway?"
So yesterday I bought 2 doz of these for £12 a dozen in the Sports Direct shop.




Now then, what's the betting that I don't manage to lose a single one next time out?


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 25, 2021)

A Black Friday Taylormade cart bag for my Taylormade set … I already have a Ping bag for my Ping set.  OCD?  What OCD? 😂😂


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 25, 2021)

A polo and sleeveless midlayer from druids golf.
Some under armour trousers.
2 pairs of levi xx chinos which have a decent amount of stretch in them so may see some time on the course at some point.

Should probably start my Christmas shopping whilst I'm at it...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2021)

A couple of polo shirts,  a top layer and pair of golf shoes from Druids - will be interested to see the quality


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A couple of polo shirts,  a top layer and pair of golf shoes from Druids - will be interested to see the quality
		
Click to expand...

Likewise I also bought a polo and a ladies long sleeve polo for my wife from Druids. Haven't bought from them before so hopefully it's nice stuff.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			A Club Team logo'd shirt. .... for the SENIORS!

Oh blimey!
		
Click to expand...

Ours are maroon. I'm not wearing bluddy maroon for anything.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 26, 2021)

A new pair of Sketchers for £59.99. These things are the most comfortable shoe and have a great feature of a seamed tongue making it impossible for water to get in through the gap around the laces. Having bought a pair of Nike Infinity Tour Shield a couple of weeks ago (£159.99) to try and go for a waterproof option, and finding that they don't fit me very well and I can't zip them up fully round my ankle, they're going back and saving me £100!
Totally forgot about the Sketchers feature until Clubhouse golf's email...!
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lite-V4-Golf-Shoes-Charcoal-Red.html#SID=2546


----------



## Midnight (Nov 26, 2021)

Bratty said:



			A new pair of Sketchers for £59.99. These things are the most comfortable shoe and have a great feature of a seamed tongue making it impossible for water to get in through the gap around the laces. Having bought a pair of Nike Infinity Tour Shield a couple of weeks ago (£159.99) to try and go for a waterproof option, and finding that they don't fit me very well and I can't zip them up fully round my ankle, they're going back and saving me £100!
Totally forgot about the Sketchers feature until Clubhouse golf's email...!
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lite-V4-Golf-Shoes-Charcoal-Red.html#SID=2546

Click to expand...

Let me know how you get on with these please mate.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 26, 2021)

The wife’s Christmas presents … did the boys a while back .. now I need to decide what I can ask for .. the new Callaway UW looks interesting and I would like a new wedge with 56 or 58 degrees and 4 degrees of bounce ( probably a vokey L grind) but the season won’t get going again until April and I am fine, with everything currently.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 26, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Let me know how you get on with these please mate.
		
Click to expand...


My recommendation would be not to hesitate and just buy them bud. 

I own two pairs of sketcher shoes currently and they have seriously helped my planter fasciitis (Extremely painful inflammation on the sole of your foot)

Assuming you can get the correct size sketchers shoes generally fit perfectly and Are very very very comfortable

For 60 quid they are an absolute steal


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 26, 2021)

chrisd said:



			A couple of polo shirts,  a top layer and pair of golf shoes from Druids - will be interested to see the quality
		
Click to expand...

Chris I've lots of there gear, it's very good IMO!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 26, 2021)

Bratty said:



			A new pair of Sketchers for £59.99. These things are the most comfortable shoe and have a great feature of a seamed tongue making it impossible for water to get in through the gap around the laces. Having bought a pair of Nike Infinity Tour Shield a couple of weeks ago (£159.99) to try and go for a waterproof option, and finding that they don't fit me very well and I can't zip them up fully round my ankle, they're going back and saving me £100!
Totally forgot about the Sketchers feature until Clubhouse golf's email...!
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lite-V4-Golf-Shoes-Charcoal-Red.html#SID=2546

Click to expand...

Cheers, pair ordered.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 26, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Let me know how you get on with these please mate.
		
Click to expand...

I've had one (maybe two) pairs of these already, mate, and they're brilliant. Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2021)

Bratty said:



			I've had one (maybe two) pairs of these already, mate, and they're brilliant. Buy, buy, buy!
		
Click to expand...

I bought a pair of these Skechers Go Golf Torque Golf Shoes 2021 fro CG Discount Golf, they arrived yesterday and feel very comfortable so will probably get an outing on Sunday


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 26, 2021)

Might have ordered a Lajosi putter from Australia in their ‘Black Friday’ deal.

God it looks good.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 26, 2021)

Druids Tour Edition Hoodie in Charcoal

Impressed with the polos and I quite like a tech hoodie for use at the range over winter!


----------



## chico (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratty said:



			A new pair of Sketchers for £59.99. These things are the most comfortable shoe and have a great feature of a seamed tongue making it impossible for water to get in through the gap around the laces. Having bought a pair of Nike Infinity Tour Shield a couple of weeks ago (£159.99) to try and go for a waterproof option, and finding that they don't fit me very well and I can't zip them up fully round my ankle, they're going back and saving me £100!
Totally forgot about the Sketchers feature until Clubhouse golf's email...!
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lite-V4-Golf-Shoes-Charcoal-Red.html#SID=2546

Click to expand...

Thanks, just pulled the trigger on these myself. Was going to order a pair off Druids Golf but they were charging a tenner for delivery. Think these look better anyway and not much dearer.


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2021)

Bratty said:



			A new pair of Sketchers for £59.99. These things are the most comfortable shoe and have a great feature of a seamed tongue making it impossible for water to get in through the gap around the laces. Having bought a pair of Nike Infinity Tour Shield a couple of weeks ago (£159.99) to try and go for a waterproof option, and finding that they don't fit me very well and I can't zip them up fully round my ankle, they're going back and saving me £100!
Totally forgot about the Sketchers feature until Clubhouse golf's email...!
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lite-V4-Golf-Shoes-Charcoal-Red.html#SID=2546

Click to expand...


I bought a pair of these too
Paid Friday morning
Opted for free shipping option,  as no hurry......arrived Saturday afternoon

Brilliant service clubhouse golf👏👏👍


----------



## Backsticks (Nov 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I wish you luck , was there one with opti fit technology?
		
Click to expand...

No, sadly, but that must be a more recent tech upgrade ? Probably why the one I bought was on sale, so a little bit of buyers remorse now that I know I am missing out on that extra advantage people will with the new shirt will have over me. Is opti fit a custom fit thing and you have to go for a session with a shirt builder ?


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 28, 2021)

Backsticks said:



			No, sadly, but that must be a more recent tech upgrade ? Probably why the one I bought was on sale, so a little bit of buyers remorse now that I know I am missing out on that extra advantage people will with the new shirt will have over me. Is opti fit a custom fit thing and you have to go for a session with a shirt builder ?
		
Click to expand...

I think you can and they will fit you into it, but you can adjust as your swing changes . But too much tinkering could lead to a night out in a seedy nightclub


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 28, 2021)

Pro did me a deal on a GG rain jacket ,knocked £65 off as last one


----------



## Zig (Nov 28, 2021)

Cheeky late bid on a Titleist tour bag while eBay hunting. Dark/navy version of the stars and stripes one that's been in the pro shops all summer. Only went and won! Big saving too compared to what they're typically going for. Now pondering whether to splurge the saving on matching head covers.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 29, 2021)

Me also last night. A lovely looking 1970s/80s bag for £18.01 inc postage.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 29, 2021)

Callaway Mavrik Sub Zero 16.5* fairway with PX Evenflow Riptide stiff. It wasn't exactly a bargain.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2021)

Just ordered another Under Armour beanie, from Snainton Golf. For some reason I'm a hat perfectionist, I can't seem to find the perfect beanie, they're always too short and don't cover my ears, or too long and droop at the top, or too tight. This is about the fourth attempt. I have a serious problem.

Anyone with a normal-sized head want to buy a beanie hat?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered another Under Armour beanie, from Snainton Golf. For some reason I'm a hat perfectionist, I can't seem to find the perfect beanie, they're always too short and don't cover my ears, or too long and droop at the top, or too tight. This is about the fourth attempt. I have a serious problem.

Anyone with a normal-sized head want to buy a beanie hat?
		
Click to expand...

Give up on the beanie, go bigger, maybe even pom pom . I have a large head and beanie's kept sliding up my head. Give up on them, they aren't meant for you and I I'm afraid. Your head, your ears in particular, will feel better for it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Give up on the beanie, go bigger, maybe even pom pom . I have a large head and beanie's kept sliding up my head. Give up on them, they aren't meant for you and I I'm afraid. Your head, your ears in particular, will feel better for it.
		
Click to expand...

I actually have a bobble hat as well. I like to have a beanie also for every day use so I can still throw a hood over it if it rains. Like I said, I have a problem - wanting a hat for every single occasion.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I actually have a bobble hat as well. I like to have a beanie also for every day use so I can still throw a hood over it if it rains. Like I said, I have a problem - wanting a hat for every single occasion. 

Click to expand...

We have a guy at our place who wears a tracker hat. I'm sure it covers both eventualities, warmth and dry, but I just keep thinking of Deputy Dawg when I see him. You may be too young for that memory so perhaps that is the route to go down


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 30, 2021)

Actually bought last week, on sale for a very good price. Titleist stadry carry bag, smaller, lighter and easier to carry than the Mizuno bag it's replaced.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 30, 2021)

Gave in and bought a G425 3 hybrid last night. When I tried one in AG yesterday, the salesman said it would be February at the earliest before it I would get it. Bought it from Snainton Golf for £25 less, was expecting to have to wait until next year based on what the salesman said and the Ping delivery dates thread on here, just got an email saying it has shipped and arrives tomorrow. Happy days


----------



## Boomy (Nov 30, 2021)

(Bought last week) Taylor Made Milled Grind 2 wedges from my local golf shop. I was going to order custom MG3’s but found these in store… Exactly what I was after and saved £150 in the process! Standard bounce 50 and low bounce 54 & 58 all fitted with Project X LZ 120g shafts (my irons are KBS Tour 120g Stiff but no difference or issue spotted thus far and don’t expect there to be tbh) Wowsers they are spin machines and feel fantastic. Heavier than my old Vokeys which I feel is helping me control them better ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️




Starting to rust/react slightly already, perfect 👌🏻


----------



## AAC (Nov 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I actually have a bobble hat as well. I like to have a beanie also for every day use so I can still throw a hood over it if it rains. Like I said, I have a problem - wanting a hat for every single occasion. 

Click to expand...

Guess your not old enough but Andy Cap used to have a hat for every occasion, the only way Mrs Cap knew where he was, was by looking on the hat rack to see which hat was missing

BTW - Andy Cap was a cartoon strip in the Daily Mirror


----------



## chico (Nov 30, 2021)

AAC said:



			Guess your not old enough but Andy Cap used to have a hat for every occasion, the only way Mrs Cap knew where he was, was by looking on the hat rack to see which hat was missing

BTW - Andy Cap was a cartoon strip in the Daily Mirror
		
Click to expand...

One of my favorites from Andy Cap. He's on a bus tour and the guide says " we are now passing one of the oldest pubs in England" and Andy shouts out "why!"


----------



## barry23 (Dec 1, 2021)

A full set of arccos sensors and an arccos caddy link


----------



## Boomy (Dec 3, 2021)

A second hand tour bag off eBay (golfclubs4cash) to store clubs in the golf den 😊 Tidy!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 3, 2021)

Absolutely superb Mr Boom.

I had my eye on this monster for the same reason. Its really a shop display not a practical on-course bag and I reckon I could fit 3 sets in it.
Thought I would have an advantage in bidding as I could collect in person.
But bids have gone silly now with 2 hours to go. I'll have to let it go.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Absolutely superb Mr Boom.

I had my eye on this monster for the same reason. Its really a shop display not a practical on-course bag and I reckon I could fit 3 sets in it.
Thought I would have an advantage in bidding as I could collect in person.
But bids have gone silly now with 2 hours to go. I'll have to let it go.

View attachment 39786

Click to expand...

Thank you 😊

I seen that on there too, that and a Titleist fitting bag but both jumped up in price so quickly 😣 
Have a look on golfclubs4cash as they have a Cobra one at £59 which you can make an offer on, I think they had a couple more at £59 (inc delivery) worth a sensible offer? (I bought mine via make an offer and saved £14)


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 3, 2021)

A nice set of Ping Prodi G irons for the by.


----------



## Zig (Dec 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			A nice set of Ping Prodi G irons for the by.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask if you've bought them new? Looking for some for my little guy too (he's 10) and can't find any that aren't a ridiculous price!


----------



## Zig (Dec 4, 2021)

Just took the plunge on this new bag and matching head covers. A bit 'bling' compared to my normal purchases... hope it's not a middle-aged crisis onset.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 4, 2021)

chico said:



			One of my favorites from Andy Cap. He's on a bus tour and the guide says " we are now passing one of the oldest pubs in England" and Andy shouts out "why!"
		
Click to expand...

My favourite … Andy is lying on the settee filling out his football pools coupon.  “Florrie, where’s me pencil”.  She replies “It’s behind your ear” and he says “Quit messing about woman, which ear?”.


----------



## Zig (Dec 4, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			My favourite … Andy is lying on the settee filling out his football pools coupon.  “Florrie, where’s me pencil”.  She replies “It’s behind your ear” and he says “Quit messing about woman, which ear?”.
		
Click to expand...

Love it... we've got this statue of him about a mile from where I live.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 4, 2021)

Zig said:



			Can I ask if you've bought them new? Looking for some for my little guy too (he's 10) and can't find any that aren't a ridiculous price!
		
Click to expand...

No, eBay. I’ve been looking for some the right length for a while. Just missed a really cheap set on Facebook marketplace. I think there are a couple of sets on there at the minute. 

These were expensive, but I’m told these haven’t had the reshaft option yet. So hopefully will prove to be good value. And less than half the price of a new set.


----------



## Zig (Dec 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			No, eBay. I’ve been looking for some the right length for a while. Just missed a really cheap set on Facebook marketplace. I think there are a couple of sets on there at the minute.

These were expensive, but I’m told these haven’t had the reshaft option yet. So hopefully will prove to be good value. And less than half the price of a new set.
		
Click to expand...

Great job... and well found!!


----------



## Wedgey (Dec 5, 2021)

3 new gloves and a cord cap from fresh grips
Really good quality too and a bargain at 3 for £25


----------



## IanM (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh blimey 😳   Went for a "bag check and gapping session" in the simulator room on Thursday. 

Tested the G425 driver against my TS2.  I was much more consistent with it.  Took the demo club out yesterday,  played nicely with it.  Pro has my configuration in stock.  

Ho hum. Wee Xmas present to myself


----------



## Boomy (Dec 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Oh blimey 😳   Went for a "bag check and gapping session" in the simulator room on Thursday.

Tested the G425 driver against my TS2.  I was much more consistent with it.  Took the demo club out yesterday,  played nicely with it.  Pro has my configuration in stock. 

Ho hum. Wee Xmas present to myself
		
Click to expand...

Merry Christmas to you 🎅🏻 Go for it I say 😃 I’m just waiting for our pro to get his demo G425 back in so I can take it out to test.. looking to upgrade from the G400.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2021)

A rotisserie for my bbq, can’t wait to start using it 🍗


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A rotisserie for my bbq, can’t wait to start using it 🍗
		
Click to expand...

Motorised?

We had one our last bbq, and only used it once. Mind I'm not as adventurous as you on what we cook


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Motorised?

We had one our last bbq, and only used it once. Mind I'm not as adventurous as you on what we cook
		
Click to expand...

Yes it has a motor, already got a chicken, pork shoulder and kellybab planned 😋


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Dec 6, 2021)

IanM said:



			Oh blimey 😳   Went for a "bag check and gapping session" in the simulator room on Thursday.

Tested the G425 driver against my TS2.  I was much more consistent with it.  Took the demo club out yesterday,  played nicely with it.  Pro has my configuration in stock. 

Ho hum. Wee Xmas present to myself
		
Click to expand...

Friday was my fitting, new 425 LST to replace a 2011 Titleist 910 D2 (shocked that it beat the stock 425, but spin was much lower), new 6-U wedges and 4 & 5 hybrids to to replace i20 5-U & Cobra 4 & 3 hybrids. 

Won't arrive till end of Feb so great for the new season.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 14, 2021)

PXG 7 wood off a forumer, looks great and it’s going straight in the bag !
Other purchases are 58 degree 6degree of bounce Zipcore wedge. 
Bag update done on a good budget.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 14, 2021)

One dozen boxed and wrapped Penfold Ace 1.62.
£6.95 inc postage.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2021)

Two new mizuno wedges, 50/9 and 58/14
Had the 50 bent to 49 and the 58 to 56. That should eliviate the gaps I have with my Gi pw and current 52. Different shafts though, mizuno used to have wedge flex as S200, they are now S400 for some reason?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2021)

Picked up a 
Titleist “open” staff tour bag navy blue as new for £80
Set of Nike11 pro iron 3-pw for £75
Nike vapor pro driver for £75
Powakaddy Fws3 no battery for £30
Motocaddy S1 lithium under warranty for £60 with drinks holder,umbrella holder and scorecard holder
Happy days


----------



## Midnight (Dec 14, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			PXG 7 wood off a forumer, looks great and it’s going straight in the bag !
Other purchases are 58 degree 6degree of bounce Zipcore wedge. 
Bag update done on a good budget.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know what you think of it please mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 14, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Let me know what you think of it please mate 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I will be released tomorrow so will let you know 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 14, 2021)

Brand New oven, last one one was blowing the mains to be delivered Tuesday. Bottle of gin, sambuca, Mozart Chocolate liqueur, Brandy, Jack Daniels. 

I'm ready !


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ping G425 3 wood for the old man for xmas.

I do treat him well


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

More old sticks, it’s contagious 🤷🏼


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			More old sticks, it’s contagious 🤷🏼
		
Click to expand...

Show and tell!

With thanks to @Voyager EMH I became the proud owner of a set of Petron Tour Custom irons today. 

We then had a game together against a couple of members at my club who I'd not played before, we both playing vintage, and we won 1 up.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 15, 2021)

24 Taylormade Soft Response balls … to see how they compare to my usual Callaway Supersofts.


----------



## timd77 (Dec 15, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			24 Taylormade Soft Response balls … to see how they compare to my usual Callaway Supersofts.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a good deal? I like those balls.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2021)

Crow said:



			Show and tell!

With thanks to @Voyager EMH I became the proud owner of a set of Petron Tour Custom irons today. 

We then had a game together against a couple of members at my club who I'd not played before, we both playing vintage, and we won 1 up. 

Click to expand...

Very pretty and well done on the score, love it!!! 

Re show and tell, not picking them up until Friday and currently trying to deal on the matching woods elsewhere


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 16, 2021)

timd77 said:



			Did you get a good deal? I like those balls.
		
Click to expand...

on eBay … £41.98.  Sounds about average.


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 16, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Might have ordered a Lajosi putter from Australia in their ‘Black Friday’ deal.

God it looks good.
		
Click to expand...

Has this arrived yet? Any thoughts , I’m very very tempted to treat myself.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2021)

A pair of Ecco shoes, 30% discount too. Very pleasantly surprised how comfortable they were during the 6 hours they were on my feet today, and by the overall quality - leave my FJ’s and Adidas well in the shade.

Also picked up a Titliest 910D3 in the s/h tub at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 16, 2021)

Steve Coll said:



			Has this arrived yet? Any thoughts , I’m very very tempted to treat myself.
		
Click to expand...

oh yeah, she has arrived. And unbelievable.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			oh yeah, she has arrived. And unbelievable.

View attachment 39996

View attachment 39997

Click to expand...

They could have tidied up that weld though 😋


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			They could have tidied up that weld though 😋
		
Click to expand...

meh. As it’s all hand made I couldn’t give a monkeys


----------



## Crow (Dec 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			They could have tidied up that weld though 😋
		
Click to expand...

That always gets me on these high end putters; loads of care is taken over the milling, engraving, paint work, weights, etc. and then it usually looks like someone has just stuck a gob of weld on there and couldn't be arsed to clean it up. 
Must be a thing with high end putters.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 17, 2021)

I bought an old Ping Anser 5 to go in the retro bag. Not sure exactly how old it is but its in immaculate condition although the grip will need replacing.

Until I get the scotty it will probably go in the regular bag as well, really enjoyed using it yesterday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			That always gets me on these high end putters; loads of care is taken over the milling, engraving, paint work, weights, etc. and then it usually looks like someone has just stuck a gob of weld on there and couldn't be arsed to clean it up.
Must be a thing with high end putters.  

Click to expand...

Do you think it is a clumsy way of showing the club is hand made?


----------



## Crow (Dec 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think it is a clumsy way of showing the club is hand made?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I imagine one of the "boutique" makers did it and all the rest thought it looked cool and started to copy it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

A Festool TS55 track saw & extractor kit. Time to see what all the fuss is about with Festool. 

And pray to any deity that cares to listen that the wife doesn't find out what it cost


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			That always gets me on these high end putters; loads of care is taken over the milling, engraving, paint work, weights, etc. and then it usually looks like someone has just stuck a gob of weld on there and couldn't be arsed to clean it up.
Must be a thing with high end putters.  

Click to expand...

I'm with you, I think it looks ugly and completely at odds with the nice, clean look that the putter has otherwise. What a weird decision not to smooth that bit off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm with you, I think it looks ugly and completely at odds with the nice, clean look that the putter has otherwise. What a weird decision not to smooth that bit off.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. To be honest if I was paying that much for a putter this could potentially put me off buying it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

Christ,  I was only kidding about the weld


----------



## ainley87simon (Dec 17, 2021)

Some new Callaway Apex Pros & a Callaway LS Max driver.....i'm fully in love!


----------



## Midnight (Dec 17, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			oh yeah, she has arrived. And unbelievable.

View attachment 39996

View attachment 39997

Click to expand...

I think it looks great  mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Crow (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Christ,  I was only kidding about the weld 

Click to expand...

I'm interested, so do you actually think the weld looks good?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2021)

Crow said:



			I'm interested, so do you actually think the weld looks good?
		
Click to expand...

It’s just a weld, could it be tidier? Yes. Will it affect the putter’s performance? No.


----------



## Crow (Dec 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It’s just a weld, could it be tidier? Yes. Will it affect the putter’s performance? No.
		
Click to expand...

So is that "No, it looks crap" or "Yes, it looks good"?  

(No "I don't care" sitting on the fence please  )


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 18, 2021)

Crow said:



			So is that "No, it looks crap" or "Yes, it looks good"?  

(No "I don't care" sitting on the fence please  )
		
Click to expand...

His stuff has nothing but good reviews and it looks like he stands behind his brand so he must be happy with the quality of them
Before he sends them out.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 19, 2021)

Found (and ordered) a bargain last night 🤩 from Auchterlonies of St Andrews: Callaway B21 5 Wood with 65g stiff RCH shaft - just what I’d been looking for and got it for £149 🥳 (RRP £249, selling at £199 on the other usual sites) Bonny 👌🏻


----------



## peld (Dec 20, 2021)

over the last few days but....
Following my driver fitting session (where we found my driver was good, but my 3 wood needed changing up....)
- A Mizuno STZ 3 wood head
- An Aldila NV Green shaft
- some grips

Aliexpress headcovers for driver, 3 wood and putter
An Aliexpress Titliest shoe bag

On the headcovers, i was going to use my American Golf vouchers, but they hardly had any stock


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2021)

Just ordered some Nike Air Max 270 golf shoes for my wife. Due to arrive on the 31st though unfortunately.   Still, they look lovely, kind of wish I was getting myself some as well. 

Also bought a putting lessons which I'm having tomorrow morning. 😬


----------



## sunshine (Dec 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just ordered some Nike Air Max 270 golf shoes for my wife. Due to arrive on the 31st though unfortunately.   Still, they look lovely, kind of wish I was getting myself some as well.

Also bought a putting lessons which I'm having tomorrow morning. 😬
		
Click to expand...

This is actually a very good present because if she loses interest in golf she can wear them as casual trainers. They look lovely, but mine lasted 9 months (and 3 of those months were in lockdown). The waterproof coating on the upper started to deteriorate in the crease where I flex my foot and little holes appeared. Still in warranty so gone back to Nike.

That's 3 pairs of Nike golf shoes in a row that haven't made it to their 1st birthday. Ironically that's fine by me because they were all still in warranty. Unlike Adidas which typically start leaking as soon as the 12 month warranty is up


----------



## RichA (Dec 20, 2021)

Following on from the wet feet in waterproof shoes thread, I've just ordered 2 pairs of Sealskinz socks. Pretty sure a couple of folks on here have shares in them, but I'm willing to give them a try.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			This is actually a very good present because if she loses interest in golf she can wear them as casual trainers. They look lovely, but mine lasted 9 months (and 3 of those months were in lockdown). The waterproof coating on the upper started to deteriorate in the crease where I flex my foot and little holes appeared. Still in warranty so gone back to Nike.

That's 3 pairs of Nike golf shoes in a row that haven't made it to their 1st birthday. Ironically that's fine by me because they were all still in warranty. Unlike Adidas which typically start leaking as soon as the 12 month warranty is up 

Click to expand...

Yeah, she did say don't bother getting proper winter shoes, she wanted ones that she liked the look of and could be worn for other things as well. She'll only really play 9 holes every other week when the weather is ok so hopefully they last a bit better than that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2021)

A pair of these...

https://www.discountgolfstore.co.uk/footjoy-pro-sl-boa-golf-shoes.html


----------



## IainP (Dec 21, 2021)

A 'Gears' golf lesson.
Interesting...


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 22, 2021)

An aimpoint refresher session.
With a permanent bag on one side my feet need recalibration 😅


----------



## Midnight (Dec 22, 2021)

IainP said:



			A 'Gears' golf lesson.
Interesting...
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at this, looks very interesting. When is your lesson? Can you do a review please mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2021)

As this thread is often -* I received today* 

In that spirit.. 


Guess they had better pop under the tree 🌲


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 22, 2021)

A nice FJ Chill out quarter zip from Archerfield with the nice crest and 20% off


----------



## Bratty (Dec 22, 2021)

Callaway 14 way waterproof golf bag in blue, red and white. Looks great!
Clubhouse Golf did a price match for me too. Not the site I'd found, as the bag was a different colour, so they couldn't price match against that. The guy on the phone told me to wait a second and checked some other sites for me. Saved me £19 when he found one! Good service, that. Arrived today, as he also did free next day delivery for me!


----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Just had a look at this, looks very interesting. When is your lesson? Can you do a review please mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Was yesterday 😉. Don't think I have enough to warrant a separate thread. You do look a plonker with all the sensors on mind! And the pro had me step out into the main range for a particular drill - thanks for that! I like this kind of stuff though, wasn't sure if I warranted it but pro was keen. He honed in on some poor pelvis movement that he reckoned he wouldn't have picked up by eye, and the drills did seem productive. I wouldn't have one every time, but will likely have another in 2 or 3 months. Was an hour (flew by), and £10 more than an hour on GC Quad only.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 22, 2021)

Mizuno Pro 233 irons for delivery in February (hopefully).


----------



## Boomy (Dec 22, 2021)

New 5 wood arrived today 🤩 Itching to get out for a game with it… will have to wait until Boxing Day. 

Got a great deal at Auchterlonies 💥


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 23, 2021)

A couple of Island Green 1/4 zip fleeces for £22.95 on eBay.  They only had XL left, which is what I am, so hopefully the size is OK.


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			A pair of these...

https://www.discountgolfstore.co.uk/footjoy-pro-sl-boa-golf-shoes.html

Click to expand...

Very nice mate

What’s the sizing like as I’m looking for some new golf shoes


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			Very nice mate

What’s the sizing like as I’m looking for some new golf shoes
		
Click to expand...

If it's anything like your "normal" FJ sizing, it should be spot on.
I've never had a problem at all with FJ.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			Very nice mate

What’s the sizing like as I’m looking for some new golf shoes
		
Click to expand...

Pretty true to my street shoe size. 

FootJoy actually do, or did, shoe fittings (cue a rash of abuse from the forum 🤣🤣); guy came along with a Brannock gauge, measured your feet and then gives you the measured size to try, in different sizes for each foot if necessary. Consequently I know that my correct size in FootJoy is 10.5 wide, and I would do 36 straight out of the box with no issue.  I previously bought 11 medium and he said that I could get away with that if the price was right (I’d found a pair of Icons for £80, down from £200), but the difference is noticeable and they’d have to be giving them away for me to go to 11 medium now.  I’d never go 11 medium in a FootJoy Boa shoe; there’s just a little bit of looseness that the Boa can’t take out.

If you’re down at Silvermere I think they’ve got a FootJoy gauge, might be worth getting checked.


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pretty true to my street shoe size.

FootJoy actually do, or did, shoe fittings (cue a rash of abuse from the forum 🤣🤣); guy came along with a Brannock gauge, measured your feet and then gives you the measured size to try, in different sizes for each foot if necessary. Consequently I know that my correct size in FootJoy is 10.5 wide, and I would do 36 straight out of the box with no issue.  I previously bought 11 medium and he said that I could get away with that if the price was right (I’d found a pair of Icons for £80, down from £200), but the difference is noticeable and they’d have to be giving them away for me to go to 11 medium now.  I’d never go 11 medium in a FootJoy Boa shoe; there’s just a little bit of looseness that the Boa can’t take out.

If you’re down at Silvermere I think they’ve got a FootJoy gauge, might be worth getting checked.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.

I’m not allowed to go anywhere silvermere as I spend too much in the shop for us “special” golfers 🤣


----------



## Yorkhacker (Dec 23, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Mizuno Pro *233* irons for delivery in February (hopefully).
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously failed to spot they're fakes!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			You've obviously failed to spot they're fakes! 

Click to expand...

He's put the order in for the 2023 version as that's how long they'll take to come.....


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pretty true to my street shoe size.

FootJoy actually do, or did, shoe fittings (cue a rash of abuse from the forum 🤣🤣); guy came along with a Brannock gauge, measured your feet and then gives you the measured size to try, in different sizes for each foot if necessary. Consequently I know that my correct size in FootJoy is 10.5 wide, and I would do 36 straight out of the box with no issue.  I previously bought 11 medium and he said that I could get away with that if the price was right (I’d found a pair of Icons for £80, down from £200), but the difference is noticeable and they’d have to be giving them away for me to go to 11 medium now.  I’d never go 11 medium in a FootJoy Boa shoe; there’s just a little bit of looseness that the Boa can’t take out.

If you’re down at Silvermere I think they’ve got a FootJoy gauge, might be worth getting checked.
		
Click to expand...

10.5 ?????? That's my size - surprised you dont topple over 😖😖😖😖


----------



## SimonC (Dec 23, 2021)

My mixed set of Taylormade P7MB & P7MC's arrived yesterday so I'm off to Tour Issue Golf this evening for a loft, lie & gapping session & also a driver tune up as I purchased a Tensei 1K 50TX shaft from them earlier this year & want to make sure I'm playing the correct loft etc.

I've been terrible this year & have buying new equipment. Since May I've bought the following: 

Taylormade P770 irons
Taylormade P790 UDI 
3 Vokey SM8 wedges
Cobra armlock 3D printed putter
Cobra Radspeed driver (now sold)
Taylormade Sim2 driver
Taylormade Sim2 Titanium 3 wood
Taylormade Sim2 Hybrid
A couple of Ventus Velocore shafts for my driver & 3 wood
Taylormade Sim2 driver Sim2 tour carry bag
...and now the new irons

I got divorced earlier in the year & since then I've just had a don't care attitude to life in general.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 23, 2021)

A set of hedge hogs and two new weather softs gloves with the older stud style ball marker.  Why did footjoy ever discontinue this style ball marker on favour of the poker chip style jobbie!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Two "Blob Meister" hats.
The new brand on the block...


----------



## Boomy (Dec 24, 2021)

See what all the fuss is about 🤔 Hopefully warm (but not sweaty) trotters 🦶🏻Saved £11.50 off RRP in a Go Outdoors sale 🤩


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 24, 2021)

New putter grip

2 pairs of Nike Air Zoom Victory Tours in the 50% (ish) sale on the Nike website.

recently took delivery of a Mizuno BR-D3 carry bag too.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2021)

Boomy said:



			See what all the fuss is about 🤔 Hopefully warm (but not sweaty) trotters 🦶🏻Saved £11.50 off RRP in a Go Outdoors sale 🤩
View attachment 40106

Click to expand...

Oooh... it's a shame you won't be able to wear them on the course since they're not white. Unlucky.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oooh... it's a shame you won't be able to wear them on the course since they're not white. Unlucky.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully, I only wear white socks in summer when I’m wearing shorts so these are good to go 🕺🏻 Not long since tried them on, very comfy 👌🏻


----------



## barry23 (Dec 25, 2021)

A recovrapro se massage gun.  Very impressed with the customer service too. DPD misplaced the original order but after a very helpful call to recovrapro an upgraded replacement was sent next day. Hopefully it will help ease some back issues moving forwards


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 25, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			You've obviously failed to spot they're fakes! 

Click to expand...

Hope not as the fitter is getting the heads direct from Mizuno and fitting the shafts themselves.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Dec 25, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Hope not as the fitter is getting the heads direct from Mizuno and fitting the shafts themselves.
		
Click to expand...

You must be getting the 223s, not the 233s as you said originally!


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 25, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Hope not as the fitter is getting the heads direct from Mizuno and fitting the shafts themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you have your fitting?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 25, 2021)

PXG 0811 X+ Prototype Driver


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 26, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			You must be getting the 223s, not the 233s as you said originally!
		
Click to expand...

Ah - should have taken more water with it before posting. Good catch - now about those 233's - I wonder!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Where did you have your fitting?
		
Click to expand...

Jason MacNiven at Golf Principles


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 26, 2021)

One of these. Having said in another thread that my golf doesn’t need readings to be that accurate and that my gps watch is fine, I thought that it would be good for distances to hazards and to those greens where a slope adjusted reading would be good.

Not too pricey and it gets great reviews.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 27, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			One of these. Having said in another thread that my golf doesn’t need readings to be that accurate and that my gps watch is fine, I thought that it would be good for distances to hazards and to those greens where a slope adjusted reading would be good.

Not too pricey and it gets great reviews.
		
Click to expand...

I've the same one and its great for what I need it for. Just be aware it doesn't have the function for turning slope reading off so its technically illegal for competition.

I bought a callaway epic hybrid in 18* in my endless quest to fill the gap in my bag between driver and my irons. I have the 20* one already so I'm planning on running that at 21* and the new one at 17*.

It'll be replacing the Wilson driving iron that I can't seem to the best out of and my 3 wood which I used to love but now can't hit since I learnt how to hit my driver properly.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2021)

Some Adidas S2G winter golf boots after my FJ's finally decided to give up the ghost.


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 27, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			I've the same one and its great for what I need it for. Just be aware it doesn't have the function for turning slope reading off so its technically illegal for competition.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up!  👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2021)

Went to a local AG to look at the clothing. Left very quickly. Limited stock and not much of a discount. Off to Silvermere tomorrow and expect the card to get an outing


----------



## weewullie (Dec 27, 2021)

I bought a Bushnell ion2 gps watch it's pretty basic but should be fine for my level of golf. Will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to a local AG to look at the clothing. Left very quickly. Limited stock and not much of a discount. Off to Silvermere tomorrow and expect the card to get an outing
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Homer Ave not seen a lot to tempt me to part with me brass online..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2021)

Ordered a pair of Mizuno Nexlite boa spikeless golf shoes and a FJ long sleeve mid layer.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 28, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went to a local AG to look at the clothing. Left very quickly. Limited stock and not much of a discount. Off to Silvermere tomorrow and expect the card to get an outing
		
Click to expand...

I'd hang fire on buying any strides, just in case 👍


----------



## Mike79 (Dec 28, 2021)

Went to the driving range... left with a Titleist TS3 driver and an extra 30-35 yds carry. Came with a Project X 6.0 shaft, which I had a decent comparison against my 915d3 with Aldila Rogue reg flex (including trying the Project X in the 915 but that didn't give the same results.


----------



## Curls (Dec 28, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			Went to the driving range... left with a Titleist TS3 driver and an extra 30-35 yds carry. Came with a Project X 6.0 shaft, which I had a decent comparison against my 915d3 with Aldila Rogue reg flex (including trying the Project X in the 915 but that didn't give the same results.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah had big gains going from my Reg 915 to a TS3 in stiff. Imo that was improvement in ability driven too but the right tool for the job makes a huge difference. Fun finding new lines with the additional carry. Enjoy the bombs 💣


----------



## Boomy (Dec 28, 2021)

Boomy said:



			See what all the fuss is about 🤔 Hopefully warm (but not sweaty) trotters 🦶🏻Saved £11.50 off RRP in a Go Outdoors sale 🤩
View attachment 40106

Click to expand...

**UPDATE** These Sealskinz socks are fantastic ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ They’re super comfortable, keep your feet dry, warm and not at all sweaty - superb! Perfect winter socks - saying that I might look for some lighter ones for rainy summer rounds too.


----------



## RichA (Dec 29, 2021)

Boomy said:



			**UPDATE** These Sealskinz socks are fantastic ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ They’re super comfortable, keep your feet dry, warm and not at all sweaty - superb! Perfect winter socks - saying that I might look for some lighter ones for rainy summer rounds too.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Mine had their first outing yesterday. It was very wet. Wore them over normal socks, which stayed bone dry.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 29, 2021)

Been saying it for years, they are great. Nobody believes it until they try them for themselves.


----------



## Bigstix (Dec 29, 2021)

Was recommended Fyfe. So bought a driver headcover...was going to buy a new driver, but decided to change up the old cover and get some more lessons 😀

www.fyfegolf.com if anyone is interested. 

Been eyeing up some Nike airmax golf trainers, sold.out though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 29, 2021)

Boomy said:



			**UPDATE** These Sealskinz socks are fantastic ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ They’re super comfortable, keep your feet dry, warm and not at all sweaty - superb! Perfect winter socks - saying that I might look for some lighter ones for rainy summer rounds too.
		
Click to expand...

I work on golf courses and football pitches and wear them everyday.
They are brilliant and much cheaper than waterproof shoes or boots.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Wabinez (Dec 29, 2021)

Bigstix said:



			Was recommended Fyfe. So bought a driver headcover...was going to buy a new driver, but decided to change up the old cover and get some more lessons 😀

www.fyfegolf.com if anyone is interested.

Been eyeing up some Nike airmax golf trainers, sold.out though.
		
Click to expand...

bought 4 head covers from Fyfe a month or so ago, and they were superb. They did a custom wool and inner fleece for me and are super.

the socks they have on the site are amazing too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

RichA said:



			Yep. Mine had their first outing yesterday. It was very wet. Wore them over normal socks, which stayed bone dry.
		
Click to expand...

Been a fan of them on here for a few years. Brilliant piece of kit and essential not only at this time of year but in Spring too when there is a heavy dew and you're playing early


----------



## Backsticks (Dec 29, 2021)

Bigstix said:



			Was recommended Fyfe. So bought a driver headcover...was going to buy a new driver, but decided to change up the old cover and get some more lessons 😀
		
Click to expand...

Make sure the cover is one with as high a thermal conductivity as you can afford. It wont hurt you much either way in this weather, but in the summer you will end up having to leave it off the club on sunny days or you will reduce the potential max COR and pay for it in yards. Anything better than 2.5J/msK is the thing to look for, but a lot of head covers dont come with a certified rating.


----------



## Lump (Dec 29, 2021)

A Titleist U500 3iron with a 6.5 smoke shaft. Hoping to be another alternative to the hybrid when weather demands it. 
5 rounds coming up to give a good test.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

Lump said:



			A Titleist U500 3iron with a 6.5 smoke shaft. Hoping to be another alternative to the hybrid when weather demands it.
5 rounds coming up to give a good test.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same club, does a great job. Easy to hit off the tee and also off the deck on a par 5 if needed.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

Picked up an Adams Tight Lies 3 wood for £30.

I had one of these years ago and got in really well with it, but it got damaged and I didn’t replace it. Driver is being a bit erratic at the minute, so was having a browse on eBay and hopefully this will keep me in play a bit better.

If not, it’s only £30.


----------



## SyR (Jan 1, 2022)

Bit the bullet on a new set of irons today in the sales. I have some PXG 0311 P's on the way for a pretty decent price from Clubhouse. They should be a good replacement for my worn Maxfli irons.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2022)

SyR said:



			Bit the bullet on a new set of irons today in the sales. I have some PXG 0311 P's on the way for a pretty decent price from Clubhouse. They should be a good replacement for my worn Maxfli irons.
		
Click to expand...

What Gen? 

I’ve got gen 3’s and my god they feel amazing. 

Fly a bit too…


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 1, 2022)

2 pairs of pro SL’s. Pro shop deal too good to miss.


----------



## SyR (Jan 1, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			What Gen?

I’ve got gen 3’s and my god they feel amazing.

Fly a bit too…
		
Click to expand...

I've ordered the gen 2's, the lofts seem quite strong, but the feel was fantastic when I tried them.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 1, 2022)

Arccos set, some Adidas retro style golf shoes, and a bunch of Pearl Pro v1s to top me up


----------



## Bigstix (Jan 2, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Make sure the cover is one with as high a thermal conductivity as you can afford. It wont hurt you much either way in this weather, but in the summer you will end up having to leave it off the club on sunny days or you will reduce the potential max COR and pay for it in yards. Anything better than 2.5J/msK is the thing to look for, but a lot of head covers dont come with a certified rating.
		
Click to expand...

Pro tips there


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 2, 2022)

I bought a Galvin Green waterproof bucket hat from AG for £30 down from £45:







Not normally a purchase I'd make but I was super lucky enough to win a full outfit in the Clubhouse Golf Christmas giveaway. They let me pick *ANY *top or bottoms I wanted, £850 later and I'm the proud owner of the Action jacket and Alpha trousers. 

I enter a lot of competitions but I'm shocked at how many I actually win!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

I went to AG, birthday voucher from SiL, to buy shoes but couldn't get the ones I liked in my size. Ended up buying a Stromberg polo for £15 in the sales. Their gear seems pretty good and there are some good bargains on them right now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2022)

Three new TM Milled Grind Wedges in Black


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 2, 2022)

4 Yellow and Orange Srixon Divide


----------



## Tinkerman (Jan 2, 2022)

UA sweater fleece and a FJ long sleeved polo. Looking to improve my winter laying options


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 2, 2022)

Original Penguin hoodie in their sale.


----------



## Curls (Jan 3, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			I bought a Galvin Green waterproof bucket hat from AG for £30 down from £45:







Not normally a purchase I'd make but I was super lucky enough to win a full outfit in the Clubhouse Golf Christmas giveaway. They let me pick *ANY *top or bottoms I wanted, £850 later and I'm the proud owner of the Action jacket and Alpha trousers.

I enter a lot of competitions but I'm shocked at how many I actually win!
		
Click to expand...

That’s a heck of a win! Nice one 👏


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 4, 2022)

Curls said:



			That’s a heck of a win! Nice one 👏
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely up there as one of the best things I've ever won. Already used them a couple of times too and they're fantastic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2022)

An Adidas Coldrdy Hoodie in Blue

13 Golf Pride Multicompound Grips in Grey


----------



## sunshine (Jan 4, 2022)

Bigstix said:



			Was recommended Fyfe. So bought a driver headcover...was going to buy a new driver, but decided to change up the old cover and get some more lessons 😀

www.fyfegolf.com if anyone is interested.
		
Click to expand...

Is it shaped like a banana?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 4, 2022)

Another driver bought yesterday. St Andrew Golf Co.
Five day lead in time. Should get it Saturday. Collecting in person 15 mins away.





Lovely distressed headcover.
The lack of scuff marks on the upper toe and lower heel is disturbing. Might have to add some for a more authentic look. 
Cost was 99p, because there were no other bidders.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally pulled the plug on some myjoys. Cleaned out my pro shop account which paid for 80% of it so not a big hit


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finally pulled the plug on some myjoys. Cleaned out my pro shop account which paid for 80% of it so not a big hit
		
Click to expand...

Pulled the plug? Hope they had a good life before you put them out of their suffering. 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			An Adidas Coldrdy Hoodie in Blue

13 Golf Pride Multicompound Grips in Grey
		
Click to expand...

I have the same hoodie in the same colour, getting worn every week at the minute.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 4, 2022)

In the hunt for a bit more data, just ordered a ShotScope V3. Looking forward to a bit more analysis of my game and backing up what I think I need to improve.


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2022)

A few bits of Sub70 merchandise. Just need to dig out a "Nett" stencil to make them more realistic! 😂🤣😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Pulled the plug? Hope they had a good life before you put them out of their suffering. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the sole has split beyond any hope of repair. A little miffed as I only got 5-6 years from this pair


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			An Adidas Coldrdy Hoodie in Blue

13 Golf Pride Multicompound Grips in Grey
		
Click to expand...

i read that as a blue ‘corduroy’ jacket then and was About to throw some pelters in your direction 😂 

I will RTB however for now


----------



## chico (Jan 4, 2022)

Used my £10 birthday voucher at American Golf towards a dozen Honma TWS balls. Tried the TWX and they're the best balls I've used. So trying the TWS just for comparison.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

Adidas Frostguard Jacket which is on sale on the Adidas website.

A bit larger in the body than ideal, but better fitting than the Driud I bought in their sale. As would be expected, the difference in quality is night and day.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 5, 2022)

A new driver……but oooooh which one


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			A new driver……but oooooh which one
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not Tiger Woods... 

I bought a CNC router which I think might be the final nail in my coffin with HID.


----------



## Lump (Jan 5, 2022)

A full bag fitting at Tour X. 3 sessions booked for February. Cant wait.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finally pulled the plug on some myjoys. Cleaned out my pro shop account which paid for 80% of it so not a big hit
		
Click to expand...

At least they won’t get lonely in the shoe rack with the other 20 pairs! 😂

Good on you mate, you’ve had a rough time so deserve it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2022)

I found a lovely cobra speedzone driver in my boot while looking for my phone charger, well that’s my story and I’m sticking to it!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2022)

chico said:



			Used my £10 birthday voucher at American Golf towards a dozen Honma TWS balls. Tried the TWX and they're the best balls I've used. So trying the TWS just for comparison.
		
Click to expand...

I've just ordered 4 more dozen TW-X from Clubhouse golf, at under £20 a dozen. Used one yesterday and they flew off the driver, decent spin and felt like a Taylormade TP5 to me and looked as good as new after the round.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've just ordered 4 more dozen TW-X from Clubhouse golf, at under £20 a dozen. Used one yesterday and they flew off the driver, decent spin and felt like a Taylormade TP5 to me and looked as good as new after the round.
		
Click to expand...

Is it easy to find in the mud ?


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 6, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Is it easy to find in the mud ?
		
Click to expand...

… or the rough, gorse, trees … (or is that just me?)


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2022)

Played this morning, it was baltic. Hands were totally frozen. Came home and ordered some winter mitts!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Played this morning, it was baltic. Hands were totally frozen. Came home and ordered some winter mitts!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you went out this morning. I'm not sure if I have greater respect now or I am just shaking my head . Good shout on the mitts


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can't believe you went out this morning. I'm not sure if I have greater respect now or I am just shaking my head . Good shout on the mitts 

Click to expand...

It was minus 2°c when I left for work this morning. Sod playing golf in that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can't believe you went out this morning. I'm not sure if I have greater respect now or I am just shaking my head . Good shout on the mitts 

Click to expand...

3 heavy frosts in a row, it was a real effort to get a tee in the ground, it's like concrete. All kinds of strange bounces. It was actually ok until the predicted light snow arrived at 11am. Within a few minutes, it was a proper blizzard. We walked off on the 14th. Passed the first tee, some poor sods were teeing off. 10 minutes later they were back in the clubhouse!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			3 heavy frosts in a row, it was a real effort to get a tee in the ground, it's like concrete. All kinds of strange bounces. It was actually ok until the predicted light snow arrived at 11am. Within a few minutes, it was a proper blizzard. We walked off on the 14th. Passed the first tee, some poor sods were teeing off. 10 minutes later they were back in the clubhouse!
		
Click to expand...

I played a round last January when all the greens were frozen. It was actually hilarious. We had to aim short of every green and then just chip it on, because if you hit the green with a full shot it would bounce 50 feet in the air and end up 20 yards over the back. I believe I shot 97.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

A new office chair. Been working at home for 2 years now, and am only going back one day a week at some point. The cheap gaming chair I bought for occasional desk use 3 or 4 years back has well passed it's use by date. Given that I am spending 8-10 hours a day in it, Mrs Wedge convinced me to splash on a decent chair. By sheer chance, was in John Lewis last week, and tried a super comfy chair, but balked when I saw the price. Found a refurb company online selling the same chair for half the John Lewis price, and with a wide range of colour options and within the budget I'd set. Delivered just now, and straight into use, what a complete contrast to the "chair" I've been using.....wow. Happy days!!

If anyone happens to be looking for an office chair, I can recommend these guys, the choice and availability is very good. https://2ndhnd.com


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 6, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			A new office chair. Been working at home for 2 years now, and am only going back one day a week at some point. The cheap gaming chair I bought for occasional desk use 3 or 4 years back has well passed it's use by date. Given that I am spending 8-10 hours a day in it, Mrs Wedge convinced me to splash on a decent chair. By sheer chance, was in John Lewis last week, and tried a super comfy chair, but balked when I saw the price. Found a refurb company online selling the same chair for half the John Lewis price, and with a wide range of colour options and within the budget I'd set. Delivered just now, and straight into use, what a complete contrast to the "chair" I've been using.....wow. Happy days!!

If anyone happens to be looking for an office chair, I can recommend these guys, the choice and availability is very good. https://2ndhnd.com

Click to expand...

What chair did you get?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			What chair did you get?
		
Click to expand...

I bought a Humanscale Liberty Task Chair. A bit more expensive than the £50 EBAY chair I was going to replace it it with, but I realized that mrs wedge was correct, spending 8-10 hours a day seated, should be in something comfortable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I played a round last January when all the greens were frozen. It was actually hilarious. We had to aim short of every green and then just chip it on, because if you hit the green with a full shot it would bounce 50 feet in the air and end up 20 yards over the back. I believe I shot 97. 

Click to expand...

One of my PPs misjudged an approach shot this morning. It went very high, straight into the middle a bunker which is well short of the green, shot back up about 15 yards in the air, and ended up on the fringe of the green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2022)

Bought some long sleeved polo shirts (Sunderland) from County Golf to see if it helps for the winter. £20 each seemed fair


----------



## timd77 (Jan 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bought some long sleeved polo shirts (Sunderland) from County Golf to see if it helps for the winter. £20 each seemed fair
		
Click to expand...

Ooo, I didn’t know this was even a thing. Been thinking I could do with some long sleeve polos to wear when it’s too warm for layers but it might rain…nothing worse than bare skin sweating in a waterproof jacket!

They look decent for £20, any idea what the sizing’s like?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2022)

A really bright torch...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			A really bright torch...
		
Click to expand...

 which?

I bought myself a lenser i18R a few months back. 

2500 Lumens or something daft 

It’s like the headlamps on the Death Star.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			which?

I bought myself a lenser i18R a few months back.

2500 Lumens or something daft

It’s like the headlamps on the Death Star.
		
Click to expand...

Given that a household downlight is generally 6w and only 350-400lm , I’d be very surprised if it’s 2500lm. I’d suggest using on the lower power of its switchable as that will eat batteries


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 6, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Given that a household downlight is generally 6w and only 350-400lm , I’d be very surprised if it’s 2500lm. I’d suggest using on the lower power of its switchable as that will eat batteries
		
Click to expand...

The adverts say it is 3,000 lumens 😳😳


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 6, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Given that a household downlight is generally 6w and only 350-400lm , I’d be very surprised if it’s 2500lm. I’d suggest using on the lower power of its switchable as that will eat batteries
		
Click to expand...

I could not personally tell you using my eye if it’s 2500 lumens (or 3000 as mentioned above) however with it being a LED Lenser and not an Amazon cheapo Chinese one, I’m inclined to trust the numbers as advertised. 

What I will say though is that it’s the brightest bloody thing I’ve ever seen and the Range it has is staggering tbh. 

Fully rechargeable too thankfully as I agree it would kill me on batts


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 6, 2022)

Prompted by the thread on mcc plus 4 grips I've ordered another 5 so my wedges and hybrids match my irons and driver.

I've built the bag up over the past 2 years with a real mish mash of grips so it seems right to get then all uniform given its the one thing connecting me to the club.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 6, 2022)

A new Powerball Gyroscope training thingy-ma-bob 🤌🏼🧿 To work on wrist and forearm strength and mobility.


----------



## Lump (Jan 7, 2022)

Boomy said:



			A a new Powerball Gyroscope training thingy-ma-bob 🤌🏼🧿 To work on wrist and forearm strength and mobility.
View attachment 40409
View attachment 40410

Click to expand...

If you’ve never used one of these before it can take a good bit of practice to actually get them moving.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 7, 2022)

Lump said:



			If you’ve never used one of these before it can take a good bit of practice to actually get them moving.
		
Click to expand...

They do indeed take a bit of practice and getting going - I had one years ago and found it great. It was an older version where you had to start it with a cord, this is an auto start version so hoping it’s smoother than the old one.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 7, 2022)

New Stromberg golf shoes… well actually slippers arrived today 👌🏼 Very comfy 😄


----------



## Curls (Jan 7, 2022)

Boomy said:



			New Stromberg golf shoes… well actually slippers arrived today 👌🏼 Very comfy 😄
View attachment 40414
View attachment 40415

Click to expand...

Yeah. You’re full golf nut. There’s no hope for you 😁


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 7, 2022)

After returning to a standard size putter grip this time last year and having a terrible putting season, I’ve just stuck on an Odyssey Jumbo grip. Time to spend some time on with the putting to ditch some of the 3-putts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			After returning to a standard size putter grip this time last year and having a terrible putting season, I’ve just stuck on an Odyssey Jumbo grip. Time to spend some time on with the putting to ditch some of the 3-putts
		
Click to expand...

Put a superstroke 3.0 on my putter and one f the best things I've done. Keeps the hands nice and quiet and sits nicely


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I found a lovely cobra speedzone driver in my boot while looking for my phone charger, well that’s my story and I’m sticking to it!
		
Click to expand...

No par 3 is out of range for you now mate 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## benjo09 (Jan 7, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			After returning to a standard size putter grip this time last year and having a terrible putting season, I’ve just stuck on an Odyssey Jumbo grip. Time to spend some time on with the putting to ditch some of the 3-putts
		
Click to expand...

Put a regular size grip on my putter today instead of the Odyssey oversize for the same reason


----------



## SimonC (Jan 8, 2022)

Pre-ordered the Stealth plus driver, I had an eBay voucher so it cost me £439 instead of £499. I'm going to test it first at my local golf club. I can always cancel my order if it's no better than my SIM2


----------



## Steviefella (Jan 8, 2022)

Half a dozen Footjoy weathesof gloves from Hotgolf. (2 x 3 packs).
Works out at 6.33 per glove which is pretty good for a years supply 👌


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 9, 2022)

Blue paint for my clubs to fill in the number and markings on my irons. I really am going have to keep off e bay.


----------



## IainP (Jan 9, 2022)

This time of year struggle to resist that gizmo/aid, even if it may be consigned to the cupboard in a few weeks! (& perhaps I am not alone 😁).
At least a cheapie this time, some Izzo Flatballs 😅


----------



## Boomy (Jan 9, 2022)

2 x packs of Bees Tees, 83mm (80 pack) £4.99 down to £2.99 @ Snainton Golf marvellous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2022)

New Super Stroke Pistol Grip


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2022)

Not so much bought, but had replaced. I purchased a QuickHit (8'x8') practice net from Costco last January. It's been excellent, and taken a lot of golf ball abuse over the last 12 months. Last week I was hitting into it when the nylon netting snapped, causing the balls to fly straight through and hit the wooden fence. I know I could have dismantled it all and taken it back to Costco for a no quibble refund, but I thought it would be easier for me if I just replaced the net, was actually thinking about adding an extra layer of netting for resilience. I emailed the company direct to enquire about purchasing a new net, and received an almost immediate response. They informed me that the net actually has a 2 year warranty and was not up to standard if it broke before that. If I gave them proof of purchase, they would send me a new net. Duly done, and a new net has just been delivered by DPD. A shout out to Quickplay Sport for a very speedy and excellent response.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2022)

chico said:



			Used my £10 birthday voucher at American Golf towards a dozen Honma TWS balls. Tried the TWX and they're the best balls I've used. So trying the TWS just for comparison.
		
Click to expand...

These are top balls, excellent for the price, even without your discount.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 10, 2022)

IainP said:



			This time of year struggle to resist that gizmo/aid, even if it may be consigned to the cupboard in a few weeks! (& perhaps I am not alone 😁).
At least a cheapie this time, some *Izzo Flatballs* 😅
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you can get a cream for that...


----------



## chico (Jan 10, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			These are top balls, excellent for the price, even without your discount.
		
Click to expand...

Keeping an eye on clubhouse golf who regularly drop them under £20 a dozen, great value.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Is it easy to find in the mud ?
		
Click to expand...

We dont have mud at Ashford !


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			We dont have mud at Ashford !
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to the invite 😉


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 10, 2022)

A sun mountain glider travel bag ready for a trip abroad later in the year. I hope that it's as good as all the recommendations!


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Just bought a dozen Titleist AVX golf balls. I'm hoping this is the year where I don't buy any equipment. Last year I bought and sold three sets of irons,  bought and sold two putters, bought two wedges, a fairway wood and a driver shaft. I also did a "try before you buy" program with a driver which I sent back for a small fee. After all this I think my bag is finally set.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 10, 2022)

Some 3g weight strips to fine tune the swing weight on my putter 👌🏼


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			No par 3 is out of range for you now mate 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

What’s worse it’s it’s now partnered with the matching 3w, so I can got fit the shorter p3’s in a head wind!


----------



## ADB (Jan 11, 2022)

A set of Maruman Conductor 31EX irons for  very little money - a project to clean up but the look very bladey and shiney.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 12, 2022)

ADB said:



			A set of Maruman Conductor 31EX irons for  very little money - a project to clean up but the look very bladey and shiney.
		
Click to expand...

You really must have the persimmon driver to go with those.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384667999717?hash=item598fffdde5:g:~mkAAOSwY~FhcEpS


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2022)

https://links.e.sportpursuit.com/ct...e-ds.d-20220112.st-UK_EU.m-BOS.a-15_Wednesday.
if anyone like Oscar Jacobson have a look


----------



## ADB (Jan 12, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			You really must have the persimmon driver to go with those.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384667999717?hash=item598fffdde5:g:~mkAAOSwY~FhcEpS

Click to expand...

Bit rich for my blood 😂


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 12, 2022)

ADB said:



			Bit rich for my blood 😂
		
Click to expand...

3 days to go, no bids and it says, "Make an offer". I'm thinking £10 when there is two hours to go.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 13, 2022)

Got myself a set of Callaway Apex 21 irons 5i-AW. Fitted in November, picked them up this week. Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## SimonC (Jan 13, 2022)

13 Golf Pride MCC Plus 4 grips with tape & solvent from Nordicagolf.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 14, 2022)

A mcc +4 align grip for my hybrid to match its brother, a mcc+4 midsize for the driver to hopefully counter the low hooky shot i sometimes experience, and a winn midsize pistol grip for the old ping putter which currently seems to have a grip made of Teflon.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

County Golf 40% off sale got me again. A pink Glenmuir jumper for £15 and a Puma zip-up midlayer for £9. Ironically I probably wouldn't wear either for golf, I just liked them. The Glenmuir jumper I'd wear over a shirt to work and the Puma one was described as a 'training top' which I'd more likely wear to football. They do sell quite a few bits on County Golf that don't look like golf clothes to me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			County Golf 40% off sale got me again. A pink Glenmuir jumper for £15 and a Puma zip-up midlayer for £9. Ironically I probably wouldn't wear either for golf, I just liked them. The Glenmuir jumper I'd wear over a shirt to work and the Puma one was described as a 'training top' which I'd more likely wear to football. They do sell quite a few bits on County Golf that don't look like golf clothes to me.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are just supplied with a load of factory rejects and sell as much as they can under the "it could be used for golf" banner.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I think they are just supplied with a load of factory rejects and sell as much as they can under the "it could be used for golf" banner.
		
Click to expand...

It's true. I often see them selling bits that I've seen sold in Costco as well for some reason. Some of them are not particularly golfy at all, like the Ben Sherman shoes they currently have, haha. I even bought a couple of Pringle boxer shorts from there. Not complaining, I've had quite a few things from them that I don't really use for golf.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's true. I often see them selling bits that I've seen sold in Costco as well for some reason. Some of them are not particularly golfy at all, like the Ben Sherman shoes they currently have, haha. I even bought a couple of Pringle boxer shorts from there. Not complaining, I've had quite a few things from them that I don't really use for golf.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I have bought from them in the past too and it's a great way to get bargains for golf and beyond. I've only really had one item from them where I could clearly see why it had been rejected and that was a really retro Penfold cardigan that is very cool indeed, but the logo is definitely "not square" shall we say.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



https://links.e.sportpursuit.com/ctt?m=26175200&r=Njc4NzIxODQyNjE2S0&b=0&j=MjE0MDY4NTM2NAS2&k=t-c.c-22429.i-1.&kx=1&kt=12&kd=https://www.sportpursuit.com/sales/oscarjacobson-jan22?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=w-sp.e-ds.d-20220112.st-UK_EU.m-BOS.a-15_Wednesday.
if anyone like Oscar Jacobson have a look
		
Click to expand...

Love Oscar (often called an Oscar tart) but hate websites that force sign up.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Agreed, I have bought from them in the past too and it's a great way to get bargains for golf and beyond. I've only really had one item from them where I could clearly see why it had been rejected and that was a really retro Penfold cardigan that is very cool indeed, but the logo is definitely "not square" shall we say.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I notice that more with TK Maxx but haven't really with County Golf. Almost everything I got from them seems fine, maybe I haven't been looking closely enough. We did recently get a Cutter & Buck jumper delivered with a hole in, but they replaced it no problem.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Love Oscar (often called an Oscar tart) but hate websites that force sign up.
		
Click to expand...

It’s very odd but on my iPad I get access straight away but my iPhone keeps saying login. And it does me flippin head in.


----------



## Brads (Jan 14, 2022)

Scotty Cameron Laguna
Negotiated a discount and a half price box of pro v 1 balls

Nike trousers a Puma polo shirt and a DKNY golf polo
Thanks TKMaxx


----------



## Boomy (Jan 14, 2022)

Brads said:



			Scotty Cameron Laguna
Negotiated a discount and a half price box of pro v 1 balls

Nike trousers a Puma polo shirt and a DKNY golf polo
Thanks TKMaxx
		
Click to expand...

TKMaxx sell Scotty’s and ProV1’s? 🥳


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

A pair of ECCO Biom H4 Goretex Spikeless in White/Concrete(?)
Not sure where the concrete comes in...they ain't that heavy....


----------



## Brads (Jan 14, 2022)

Boomy said:



			TKMaxx sell Scotty’s and ProV1’s? 🥳
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha naw. Just the polo tops. Troosers were nike outlet and club and baws were golfclubs4cash.

It was the missus that spotted the golf stuff in TKMaxx.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 16, 2022)

After another woeful putting performance pulled the trigger on a Puttout mat and all the bits that go with it.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 17, 2022)

Rather nice Ralph Lauren RLX polo shirt with 30% off. One for warmer weather... one hopes for some!


----------



## Brads (Jan 18, 2022)

I've just bought the matching trousers to that polo in TKMaxx for £11


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

Do you guys visit TK maxx once or twice a week just on the off chance that you will bag that elusive bargain? Whenever I go in, not often, it is full of tat, clothing wise. Maybe they bring out all the good stuff just as I leave


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you guys visit TK maxx once or twice a week just on the off chance that you will bag that elusive bargain? Whenever I go in, not often, it is full of tat, clothing wise. Maybe they bring out all the good stuff just as I leave 

Click to expand...

I always _something _I like in there, but the game is finding out what the defect with it is (i.e. the reason it's in TK Maxx in the first place).


----------



## Crow (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A pair of ECCO Biom H4 Goretex Spikeless in White/Concrete(?)
*Not sure where the concrete comes in*...they ain't that heavy....
		
Click to expand...

It's just a way to sell beige to the younger market.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2022)

Crow said:



			It's just a way to sell beige to the younger market.
		
Click to expand...

Wise words Beigemeister General😋


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2022)

Bought 2 weeks ago for £234
15 yards to my drives
Taylormade SM2 head
No more speed,no more power,just 3 degrees of loft
Absolute bargain


----------



## Bratty (Jan 18, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Bought 2 weeks ago for £234
15 yards to my drives
Taylormade SM2 head
No more speed,no more power,just 3 degrees of loft
Absolute bargain
		
Click to expand...

Wait, it's 3 degrees difference in loft, or it's  3 degrees IN loft??!! 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Wait, it's 3 degrees difference in loft, or it's  3 degrees IN loft??!! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Tony's a part-time Joe Miller impersonator..


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Wait, it's 3 degrees difference in loft, or it's  3 degrees IN loft??!! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

3 degrees different 12 instead of 9
Produces a draw when I was a slight fade or straight.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Tony's a part-time Joe Miller impersonator..

Click to expand...

Thanks 
Didn’t know he lost 140 yards


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you guys visit TK maxx once or twice a week just on the off chance that you will bag that elusive bargain? Whenever I go in, not often, it is full of tat, clothing wise. Maybe they bring out all the good stuff just as I leave 

Click to expand...

Same here, more likely to get Ralf Lauren in the one by me.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 18, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			3 degrees different 12 instead of 9
Produces a draw when I was a slight fade or straight.
		
Click to expand...

12 degrees here too, if it works go for it.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 18, 2022)

Result 🥳👌🏻 Hard to get these beasties. Good’ol Carlisle Discount Golf 👍🏻 Should see me through summer 🤪


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Result 🥳👌🏻 Hard to get these beasties. Good’ol Carlisle Discount Golf 👍🏻 Should see me through summer 🤪

View attachment 40700

Click to expand...

I'll drop them them off in the pro shop when I find them 😉


----------



## Brads (Jan 18, 2022)

Set of Titleist T300 irons
am so excited I could pish


----------



## Boomy (Jan 18, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I'll drop them them off in the pro shop when I find them 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha 😂 I don’t hit them far enough to lose them 😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Ha ha 😂 I don’t hit them far enough to lose them 😉
		
Click to expand...

👍
In that case please return any of my Bridgestones you find, black dot above number and 3 black lines alignment 😉🤣


----------



## Boomy (Jan 18, 2022)

saving_par said:



			👍
In that case please return any of my Bridgestones you find, black dot above number and 3 black lines alignment 😉🤣

Left or right rough? 🤣 I’m generally looking up the left if I’m misfiring.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bratty (Jan 18, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Ha ha 😂 I don’t hit them far enough to lose them 😉
		
Click to expand...

At least I know who to return them to on 9th July...! 😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

Always left......😭


----------



## Boomy (Jan 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			At least I know who to return them to on 9th July...! 😉
		
Click to expand...

If you find any white & red ones they’re mine as well 😉😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2022)

Footjoy Flex XP shoes in blue, 2020 version. I managed to find a pair in my size, 8.5, and the style of shoe should work well with my annoyingly wide feet. Bought off ebay from a pro shop for £50.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2022)

Sun Mountain C130 Trolley Bag in Blue


----------



## Dan_Nicol (Jan 20, 2022)

3 course prints of Etsy


----------



## Curls (Jan 20, 2022)

Dan_Nicol said:



			3 course prints of Etsy
		
Click to expand...

I like those!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2022)

New shaft and grip for my Anser 2 putter


----------



## timd77 (Jan 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			New shaft and grip for my Anser 2 putter
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2022)

timd77 said:









Click to expand...

Can't argue but I foolishly cut it down to 33 inches a few years ago and it is too short now. It has a very old and very thin grip on it at present. I have been hankering to go back to the Anser style and look at the Odyssey and Cameron versions and I think why pay that much when I have the perfect head and can get the rest set up pretty cheaply


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2022)

Tour Edge EXS gap wedge. Just been & hit half a bucket with it, very pleased so far

oh and new shaft/grip on PW after snapping it last week


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 21, 2022)

My superspeed sticks and radar have arrived today, Did my first session swing with the non dominant side feels really weird!  Will see how things progress


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2022)

Slab said:



			Tour Edge EXS gap wedge. Just been & hit half a bucket with it, very pleased so far

oh and new shaft/grip on PW after snapping it last week
		
Click to expand...

What a weapon !!
(i'm sure its the 'shiney' effect but it could do no wrong going round today)


----------



## C7usk (Jan 22, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Ooo, I didn’t know this was even a thing. Been thinking I could do with some long sleeve polos to wear when it’s too warm for layers but it might rain…nothing worse than bare skin sweating in a waterproof jacket!

They look decent for £20, any idea what the sizing’s like?
		
Click to expand...

They do look good at that price... Kinda curious myself.. Let us know if you get any and if sizing accurate. 👍


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 24, 2022)

A second hand Ping G400 SFTec Driver from Golfbidder.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			A second hand Ping G400 SFTec Driver from Golfbidder.
		
Click to expand...

You don't hang around 😄. 

When you get it can you post how you find it goes. If mine dies a G400 would be near the top of the list.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 25, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sun Mountain C130 Trolley Bag in Blue
		
Click to expand...

I got one of these last year in grey, love it.  Plenty of storage and seems really sturdy


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Footjoy Flex XP shoes in blue, 2020 version. I managed to find a pair in my size, 8.5, and the style of shoe should work well with my annoyingly wide feet. Bought off ebay from a pro shop for £50.
		
Click to expand...

Such big feet for such a small man 

Ahh, big wide feet, you're really a hobbit....?


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't hang around 😄.

When you get it can you post how you find it goes. If mine dies a G400 would be near the top of the list.
		
Click to expand...

Will do … first outing on Thursday.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 25, 2022)

Couple of polos in the Castore sale.

Anybody got any experience of their gear before?


----------



## Boomy (Jan 25, 2022)

Garmin S62 watch - finally time to upgrade my Fenix 5 which is becoming sluggish (and it doesn’t have all the beneficial golfing tech the S62 does) 🤩


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't hang around 😄.

When you get it can you post how you find it goes. If mine dies a G400 would be near the top of the list.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Your Lordship.  I used the G400 SFTec driver today … only played 9 holes though.  I don’t think it was any longer than my Yonex Tri-G driver, but every drive was dead straight.  Given that, as a high handicapper, I probably didn’t hit the sweet spot each time, this suggests that it is very forgiving.  Of course, being a high handicapper, my driving could be appalling next time out … but it was a very encouraging start.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Hi Your Lordship.  I used the G400 SFTec driver today … only played 9 holes though.  I don’t think it was any longer than my Yonex Tri-G driver, but every drive was dead straight.  Given that, as a high handicapper, I probably didn’t hit the sweet spot each time, this suggests that it is very forgiving.  Of course, being a high handicapper, my driving could be appalling next time out … but it was a very encouraging start.
		
Click to expand...

Straight is always good 👍. Sounds a promising start.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 28, 2022)

Off the back of the ‘easy to hit fairway woods’ thread, I’ve bought a ping g25 3 wood off eBay. Arrived today, looks decent nick. Only problem is it’s stiff flex, don’t think I swing it fast enough for that but will see if it works. I normally struggle with fairway woods so we’ll see.


----------



## azazel (Jan 28, 2022)

An Adidas frostguard gilet from Scottsdale golf delivered today. Was reduced to £69 last week so snapped it up and I see it's now back up to £99. Had my eye on one for a while but at over £100 I wasn't biting so I'm putting this one down as a rare bargain, or at least that's what I've told the wife anyway.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 29, 2022)

48” SKLZ Gold Flex swing trainer… arriving Monday, looks like it’ll be just the job for what I’m working on 👌🏼🤞🏼


----------



## Boomy (Jan 29, 2022)

azazel said:



			An Adidas frostguard gilet from Scottsdale golf delivered today. Was reduced to £69 last week so snapped it up and I see it's now back up to £99. Had my eye on one for a while but at over £100 I wasn't biting so I'm putting this one down as a rare bargain, or at least that's what I've told the wife anyway.
		
Click to expand...

They are superb as well, absolute bargain that 💰


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 29, 2022)

A bunch of shirts in the American Golf sale, a FJ hybrid jacket and a FJ bobble hat from Scottsdale Golf. Now the morning frosts have gone and it’s quite mild out so not needed 🤬


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2022)

Picked up some Kirkland tech golf trousers from Costco last night, only £17. Wore them today and they've really comfortable. Fairly light with a bit of stretch. Good stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

A new iPad and a new front left tyre. Expensive day.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A new iPad and a new front left tyre. Expensive day. 

Click to expand...

If I had a quid for every front left tyre I've had to replace.....I could afford another one...


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2022)

an Oscar Jacobson "Trent" top and another pair of New Balance fresh foam trainers from sportpursuit


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

Ladies RBZ2 hybrid (25°) for the wife! Only 35 quid off eBay. That's Valentine's sorted. 👀


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2022)

6 doz supersofts.  That’s me done for the next 18 months.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Feb 2, 2022)

£25 for 50 pro Vs from a bloke at the MiLs club.

I'd say two thirds of them have been hit once or twice with the remainder a little more worn. He finds them on the lytham courses.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 2, 2022)

The stuff ordered from chg turned up yesterday. Smashing. Wife looks cool in the new stuff and grandson will be getting his nice bright yellow mizuno golf top at the weekend. Top shop !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2022)

A pair of FJ Premier Series - Flint in white

Pre ordered a pair of the New Pro SLs in White and blue 

That should fill the empty shoe bags that have been bothering me 😂


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 2, 2022)

A new left hip - being fitted in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mike79 (Feb 2, 2022)

A new driver shaft… Tensei AV Blue to get a bit more launch and spin. I’ll never learn - just get a proper fitting and be done!  😄

Next approach is lessons (which could probably have saved me a few £££ in shafts!)


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			A new left hip - being fitted in 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

The new Taylormade stealth hip is better!

hope it all goes well Mike


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			The new Taylormade stealth hip is better!

hope it all goes well Mike
		
Click to expand...

It's being fitted by a robot - what can possibly go wrong!


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 2, 2022)

Some more Pro V1x


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2022)

A Dunlop Blueflash 5 wood to complete my set of "originals" ready for the next Vintage Golf Meet.  The irons need a bit of a polish and new grips,  but great bit if nostalgia.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2022)

Some Golfers CBD salve to see if it helps my sore back and elbow


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 2, 2022)

Added to the wardrobe today with a couple of footjoy items. Nothing too exciting, just a new polo and one of their 1/4 zip pullovers.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 3, 2022)

New pair of ski boots 🤣


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't hang around 😄.

When you get it can you post how you find it goes. If mine dies a G400 would be near the top of the list.
		
Click to expand...

I played my second round with the Ping G400 driver yesterday.  Once again I got a few more yards but, more importantly, my drives were again dead straight … found every fairway except just one that ran into the second cut.  I really love the club.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 5, 2022)

I am not going to buy these, but I really wish I could.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265523603619


----------



## larmen (Feb 6, 2022)

Ping trousers at AG in New Malden.
The junior wanted to try mini golf at the Dino place, and as I have never been to the flagship store, and as they have clearance sale, it would have been rude not to pop in ;-)


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ping g425 max driver head...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

larmen said:



			Ping trousers at AG in New Malden.
The junior wanted to try mini golf at the Dino place, and as I have never been to the flagship store, and as they have clearance sale, it would have been rude not to pop in ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I do think Ping make some really good clothing especially their trousers which is always accurate in terms of sizing and fit really well


----------



## larmen (Feb 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I do think Ping make some really good clothing especially their trousers which is always accurate in terms of sizing and fit really well
		
Click to expand...

I like them as I think they are office suitable as well. I moved a lot of Ping golf apparel into my casual clothing. Doesn't scream golf at people not knowing it.


----------



## Rob112 (Feb 6, 2022)

Some Nike golf shoes for my daughter


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 7, 2022)

10.5 degree stealth, got on really well with it and the 60g hzrdus red. Didn’t like the evenflow shafts on offer and an older Kuro Kage shaft I have worked well too.

Only dislike is the face feels a bit numb, couldn’t really tell where on the face I’d hit it in some cases. Seemed very stable on toe strikes, couldn’t feel the club head twist as much as my old M2 does.

On course testing proved to be good too. Compared the standard head to the HD (high draw) to my old 2016 M2 chopping and changing shafts. Placebo most likely but driving averages did seem to be up generally. Hit one up the 7th that felt like I’d skied it, it was very high launch but was a beaut 277 down the middle. Definitely seems more forgiving. Actually hooked one with the HD so that’s not happening, haven’t hooked one for ages and don’t need that in the back of my mind. 

Finished with some GCQUAD numbers on the range and it all seemed to be a better fit. Time to retire the M2.


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			10.5 degree stealth, got on really well with it and the 60g hzrdus red. Didn’t like the evenflow shafts on offer and an older Kuro Kage shaft I have worked well too.

Finished with some GCQUAD numbers on the range and it all seemed to be a better fit. *Time to retire the M2.*

Click to expand...

I thought you had a Cobra Bio Cell, or am I making that up?


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

3 FJ weathersof gloves


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			I thought you had a Cobra Bio Cell, or am I making that up?
		
Click to expand...

I had a cobra utility iron from a GM cobra day but never had a cobra driver. Think I was gaming a M1 440 when we played - it rattles too much for me to trust it now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2022)

3 FJ Spectrum gloves


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Feb 7, 2022)

TM Stealth 9 degree Stiff shaft.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2022)

30m2 of Siberian Larch cladding. The new garden room has been green lit by the finance director.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 8, 2022)

Links ticket renewal.

I really must play more this year.


----------



## SyR (Feb 8, 2022)

I've managed to find a nice quality example of a Mizuno TP-P9001 putter. I've wanted one since I was a teenager, really hyped for it to arrive. 
Here's a few photos of the model. Now just need to find a suitable headcover for it.


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2022)

SyR said:



			I've managed to find a nice quality example of a Mizuno TP-P9001 putter. I've wanted one since I was a teenager, really hyped for it to arrive.
Here's a few photos of the model. Now just need to find a suitable headcover for it.
		
Click to expand...

Curious as to why you didn't buy a Wilson 8802, 8813 or DBAP though if you've been waiting that long, or maybe you already have those.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 8, 2022)

Some Tifosi low light Fototec sunglasses as my smoke lens ones are too dark for winter/spring.


----------



## SyR (Feb 8, 2022)

Crow said:



			Curious as to why you didn't buy a Wilson 8802, 8813 or DBAP though if you've been waiting that long, or maybe you already have those.
		
Click to expand...

I have sentimental reasons for wanting this Mizuno model and have been looking off and on for one for the past few years. They don't come up that often these days.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 9, 2022)

A bag of wooden 70mm tees. Arrived to play golf and had 1 in my bag 😵‍💫


----------



## badgermat (Feb 10, 2022)

A Ping Glide 3 wedge, 56* standard sole, to replace the Cleveland RTX2 CB wedge I've been using for a few years. 

The Cleveland was (is) quite low bounce (8*) and has always been a bit variable for me. So far the Ping is a lot more consistent.

bm


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2022)

Of the back of my grip thread, some very nice new Golf Pride Mizuno grips from a reputable golf store. The grips were intended for demo clubs but never used. Picked up 5 at £4 each, and 12 at £7 each, bought them all as unlikely to be available again. Got enough to regrip my Mizuno irons three times.


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 10, 2022)

Overpriced golf tees with rubberised heads to try and prevent the tee strike issue with the new stealth driver. The multi coloured ones I’ll give to a friend who just got started as there a bit to garish for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2022)

Britishshooting said:



			Overpriced golf tees with rubberised heads to try and prevent the tee strike issue with the new stealth driver. The multi coloured ones I’ll give to a friend who just got started as there a bit to garish for me. 








Click to expand...


Those multicolored ones are brilliant.  They last forever. Where did you buy them?


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 10, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Those multicolored ones are brilliant.  They last forever. Where did you buy them?
		
Click to expand...

They actually seem really sturdy, better than I anticipated. I’ve grabbed the white ones out the pack and will donate the rest. Just realised I’m so used to using white tees it’s somewhat distracting for me now to use any with colour 😂

From here: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01D8K2AQU?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2022)

Britishshooting said:



			They actually seem really sturdy, better than I anticipated. I’ve grabbed the white ones out the pack and will donate the rest. Just realised I’m so used to using white tees it’s somewhat distracting for me now to use any with colour 😂

From here: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01D8K2AQU?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Click to expand...


Thanks.  Must get a packet. I've used two that I found for absolutely ages.


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 10, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Thanks.  Must get a packet. I've used two that I found for absolutely ages.  

Click to expand...

If they last a while as I’m giving these to a mate he won’t miss say 10-15 of them as there’s 40 now I’ve had the whites, happy to send you some FOC if you pm me your address as I need to nip to the post office Monday anyway.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 11, 2022)

Ping G425 SFT driver at a very reasonable price from Snainton. Need to find a new home for my faithful G SF Tec driver now. Will stick it up in the For Sale section when the new one turns up, although that sub-forum seems to have died a bit of a death recently.

Also got a couple of Mizuno polos in their sale.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

Just ordered a pair of these. I love my NB trainers so hopefully these are as comfortable


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just ordered a pair of these. I love my NB trainers so hopefully these are as comfortable
View attachment 41108

Click to expand...

Where from mate?


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

Redtraveller said:



			Where from mate?
		
Click to expand...

carls golfland - it’s an American golf shop


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			carls golfland - it’s an American golf shop
		
Click to expand...

Aah ok, thought it was UK. I’ve seen lots of NB ones and they look good. What sort of price are they in dollars?


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

Redtraveller said:



			Aah ok, thought it was UK. I’ve seen lots of NB ones and they look good. What sort of price are they in dollars?
		
Click to expand...

Including posting they were $194 so about £140.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 13, 2022)

Mizuno MP 20mb with KBS $ Taper Lite, 4 _ PW

More importantly, on Friday I bought a Yes Nicky putter. I owned one years ago and have been searching for age for one having long regretted the sale of the original.


----------



## Mightymag (Feb 13, 2022)

Callaway apex uw 17 degree. Absolute beast of a club.


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

Just bought a Srixon Iron Z 765 Steel 3-Iron.
I’ll put my 2 iron kbs $ shaft in it have the lie adjusted +1 and maybe get the loft lowered from 22 to 20 or 19 then I can ditch my fli hi and hybrid


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 13, 2022)

A glove from Skins Golf. Well, it's a pre-order so can't review it yet, but they look pretty sick on the website! Will review once it's gone through a few rounds.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 13, 2022)

Mizuno M-Craft III putter. Yes please.


----------



## Tinkerman (Feb 13, 2022)

A pocket ball cleaner. Will hopefully save a bit of time with not having to walk back to my trolley to clean the ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2022)

Tinkerman said:



			A pocket ball cleaner. Will hopefully save a bit of time with not having to walk back to my trolley to clean the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I am quite liking marking the ball and going back to my trolley to clean the ball with the towel. Gives me a moment to calm down, especially if I'm playing well and to think about the next shot


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 15, 2022)

Got my mate to pick up this mat for me a couple of months ago. He has only got around to sending it over to me.  

Delighted with it for 23 quid plus postage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

My Ping grip arrived today. It was a PP58 and a compromise as no-one has a PP60 or PP61 in stock. I am actually quite pleased with it although shorter than I thought but it sits nicely in the life line. I will get my pro to put 2-3 layers on before the grip goes on. My Anser 2 is coming back to life


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My Ping grip arrived today. It was a PP58 and a compromise as no-one has a PP60 or PP61 in stock. I am actually quite pleased with it although shorter than I thought but it sits nicely in the life line. I will get my pro to put 2-3 layers on before the grip goes on. My Anser 2 is coming back to life
		
Click to expand...

Get saving up and buy yourself one of the Ping PLD's that are coming to retail. Anser model will be one of the models available.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Get saving up and buy yourself one of the Ping PLD's that are coming to retail. Anser model will be one of the models available.
		
Click to expand...

Resurrecting the Anser 2 from c1983 

I've also got a Cadence Anser 2 so not really got any desire to spend too much on a new putter


----------



## JonW (Feb 15, 2022)

Picked up my custom fitted TaylorMade P790s (Nipon Modus 105s shafts (+0.25”) and Golf Pride MCC +4 grips) from Nick & Nicola at Tour X today. 

4i - GW (8 irons). Had the same grips put on my woods and (Vokey) wedges and the lie altered on my wedges to match the set (slightly flat). 

Took 10 weeks to arrive and be built but it was superb service throughout. Would definitely recommend Tour X 👍


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 15, 2022)

JonW said:



			Picked up my custom fitted TaylorMade P790s (Nipon Modus 105s shafts (+0.25”) and Golf Pride MCC +4 grips) from Nick & Nicola at Tour X today.

4i - GW (8 irons). Had the same grips put on my woods and (Vokey) wedges and the lie altered on my wedges to match the set (slightly flat).

Took 10 weeks to arrive and be built but it was superb service throughout. Would definitely recommend Tour X 👍
		
Click to expand...

Great bunch they are.


----------



## Maxxx17 (Feb 16, 2022)

I ordered a TaylorMade glove today and am waiting for it to arrive so I can pick it up from the post office.


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 16, 2022)

The stealth arrived today!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 17, 2022)

4 for 3 dozen AVX from clubhouse golf (with thanks to Junior for the alert!), with free next day delivery. I can just about cope with £33 a dozen.


----------



## phillarrow (Feb 17, 2022)

The putt out mirror and gate. Every now and again, I develop a figure of 8 putting stroke, I'm hoping the bars on the mirror will help me keep the delivery straighter in those last few inches.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

Bratty said:



			4 for 3 dozen AVX from clubhouse golf (with thanks to Junior for the alert!), with free next day delivery. I can just about cope with £33 a dozen.
		
Click to expand...

I’m tempted to get another load at that price


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2022)

A "new to me" epic speed 3 wood, to see if it can knock the steelhead xr out of the bag


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2022)

A pair of Sketchers golf shoes, super lightweight. 
£40 Reduced from £70.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2022)

Adblue…. Jesus that’s rocketed in price!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Wabinez (Feb 17, 2022)

Not bought today, but delivered today


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

This morning I bought a McDonald’s breakfast roll meal. Didn’t get fitted for it either


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

A nice pair of myjoys Pro SL's ready for the Spring. Should have been £180 but pro did me 10% off as I had ordered through him before


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A nice pair of myjoys Pro SL's ready for the Spring. Should have been £180 but pro did me 10% off as I had ordered through him before
		
Click to expand...

How pairs of shoes have you got now?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			How pairs of shoes have you got now?
		
Click to expand...

A few although in my defence some of the older (8-10 years old) are starting to give up the ghost and I've really flogged them over the winter to get as much use from them as I can but will need replacing soon


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A few although in my defence some of the older (8-10 years old) are starting to give up the ghost and I've really flogged them over the winter to get as much use from them as I can but will need replacing soon
		
Click to expand...

You’re the forums very own Imelda Marcos


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			This morning I bought a McDonald’s breakfast roll meal. Didn’t get fitted for it either
		
Click to expand...

Brown or red?


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Brown or red?
		
Click to expand...

Brown


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Brown
		
Click to expand...

👌


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Brown
		
Click to expand...

There is no other choice


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Brown or red?
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Brown
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			There is no other choice
		
Click to expand...


Yes there is!
It's either cheese sauce or no sauce ................................... the end!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			Yes there is!
It's either cheese sauce or no sauce ................................... the end!  

Click to expand...

Wow, that sounds truly awful 🤮


----------



## Boomy (Feb 18, 2022)

Currently at the Bunkered Golf Show ⛳️ at the NEC and bagged myself a good deal on some Galvin Green Andy waterproof trousers… £219 online price, negotiated down to £190 🤩 from the Complete Golfer stand. Happy with that - good banter with the GG rep as well.


----------



## Lump (Feb 18, 2022)

Callaway Rogue ST Max LS driver 
Callaway Rogue ST Max fairway 
Mizuno Pro Fli-Hi 3 iron 
Mizuno Pro 223’s 4-GW
Titleist SM9 55* & 59*
Mizuno M-Craft OMOI #1 black 

Now the waiting game begins…


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Lump said:



			Callaway Rogue ST Max LS driver
Callaway Rogue ST Max fairway
Mizuno Pro Fli-Hi 3 iron
Mizuno Pro 223’s 4-GW
Titleist SM9 55* & 59*
Mizuno M-Craft OMOI #1 black

Now the waiting game begins…
		
Click to expand...


i hate it when people try and buy a game 

enjoy


----------



## Boomy (Feb 18, 2022)

Great day at the Bunkered Golf Show today. Tried lots of new clubs (not looking to buy anything but was impressed with the PXG irons 🤔) Had a go at a few challenges, great fun and was in 2nd place on the PXG 100 yard challenge when we left⛳️

Bought the GG Andy trousers as posted above (happy with that deal 🤩) and also got these retro style adidas golf shoes for summer golf RRP £75 got them for £40 🤩 Also picked up the putter grip from a small brand just starting up, Sunset Bay - funky designs which I really like but mainly because it sits so comfortably in the hand 👌🏼 Love the flat front (and great to support small start ups)


----------



## Boomy (Feb 19, 2022)

Ordered a custom built Project X Evenflow Riptide 6.0 shaft for my Ping G400 driver. Gone a little shorter than the stock 45.75” Alta CB shaft after trialling a 3 wood shaft in it for a few weeks - gained distance and better dispersion so it was a no brainer. I’ve never been massively confident with a driver so every little helps!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2022)

Mint coloured Nike polo, I'm not gonna say how much, but it was from a Pro Shop and a bobble hat with the course name embroidered on. The wife found a nice base layer, hat and towel.
Stupid prices !!!!!


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just ordered a pair of these. I love my NB trainers so hopefully these are as comfortable 
View attachment 41108

Click to expand...

So i decided to be one of “those guys” and wore these to the driving range this morning.
They are so light and comfy and the boa system is so much better than laces for getting that snug fit.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 21, 2022)

Bought a set of Taylor Made P770 irons (5-PW - recently got a 4 utility iron), TTDG 105 S300, 1 degree flat. 

Just realised that although over [redacted] years of playing, I have had TM woods of various vintages, but never a set of TM irons.

Delivery expected in about 10 days, TM seem to be moving along (some KBS shafts excepted).


----------



## Buckles01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Couple of polo’s and midlayers from Castore…. Always thought their stuff was pretty pricey but discovered an Outlet section on the website. Got to admit I’m really impressed by the quality 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

A 36 hole topcaddy lithium battery to replace powakaddy one that has given up and the lead acid one is so bloody heavy


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 1, 2022)

A second hand Callaway Rogue 11 wood from Golfbidder to try instead of my 4 hybrid.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2022)

Motocaddy Hydroflex bag as per my three-page thread deliberating over it. 😁  Happy to report the Snainton SG10 code is still alive and well... only £170 in the end.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			A second hand Callaway Rogue 11 wood from Golfbidder to try instead of my 4 hybrid.
		
Click to expand...

Just so you know....Fragger slices his Ladywood more often than not....just saying....


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just so you know....Fragger slices his Ladywood more often than not....just saying....

Click to expand...

to be fair, there's not a club made that Fragger can't slice


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			to be fair, there's not a club made that Fragger can't slice
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about it ..that was a dumb thing to say wasn't it....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes it was


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 1, 2022)

5 Glenmuir Polos from County Golf. £15 a pop. Fantastic quality for peanuts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			to be fair, there's not a club made that Fragger can't slice
		
Click to expand...

 Including his putter


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just so you know....Fragger slices his Ladywood more often than not....just saying....

Click to expand...

I’m not alone then!  Actually, it’s a possibility … my Ping 5 and 7 woods are SFT versions; i.e. anti-slice, but the new one has no such trickery.  We will see.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 1, 2022)

They are just jealous of my Ladywood 
Coz when it goes well, it’s a thing of beauty.

#use what works 👍


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They are just jealous of my Ladywood
Coz when it goes well, it’s a thing of beauty.

#use what works 👍
		
Click to expand...

There’s that little word … “when”.  🙄


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			There’s that little word … “when”.  🙄
		
Click to expand...

And it's a very little word in FraggerLand


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 1, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			There’s that little word … “when”.  🙄
		
Click to expand...

Darn, knew I should have disarmed that phrase 😎


----------



## JamboJapp (Mar 2, 2022)

First post on the forum 

Just home from purchasing new irons went with Mizuno JPX HOT METAL. I tried loads at the fitting but these felt great and came in at 650 so a little under the budget I had in mind.


----------



## Mike79 (Mar 3, 2022)

A Titleist Players 4 Plus StaDry bag. Again. As the previous one I bought was lost by Hermes. And when it finally arrived this morning it is the 4 Plus but isn't the StaDry so it needs returned


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 3, 2022)

Bought a 9d Cobra f speed driver with stiff shaft. It is the same as my 10.5d regular flex that I bought in 2010 for £25.
So I will see if it gives an improvement. Worth £24 to find out, I thought.
Up to 5 day lead-in time as is usual with ebay.
I will probably have a driver to sell for £30 later in the year.


----------



## G1z1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Bought some golves the other weeks and they arrived today. Feel quite nice on


----------



## SyR (Mar 4, 2022)

SyR said:



			I've managed to find a nice quality example of a Mizuno TP-P9001 putter. I've wanted one since I was a teenager, really hyped for it to arrive.
Here's a few photos of the model. Now just need to find a suitable headcover for it.
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky enough to add a TP-P9002 putter to join my TP-P9001. The 002 has a squarer head and a touch more weight to the head.


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 4, 2022)

Golf pride mcc +4 grips. Going to be changing them myself. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 4, 2022)

JamboJapp said:



			First post on the forum 

Just home from purchasing new irons went with Mizuno JPX HOT METAL. I tried loads at the fitting but these felt great and came in at 650 so a little under the budget I had in mind.
		
Click to expand...

I bought JPX 921 forged and they’re great. Mizuno irons are up there with the best imo.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 4, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			A Titleist Players 4 Plus StaDry bag. Again. As the previous one I bought was lost by Hermes. And when it finally arrived this morning it is the 4 Plus but isn't the StaDry so it needs returned



Click to expand...

Got one last year, good bag, or will be when you finally get it 😀


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 4, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Golf pride mcc +4 grips. Going to be changing them myself. Wish me luck.
		
Click to expand...

I've changed quite a few of mine now. I quite enjoy doing them. The biggest ballache is getting the old grips off and tape removed - A hairdryer is your friend.


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 4, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I've changed quite a few of mine now. I quite enjoy doing them. The biggest ballache is getting the old grips off and tape removed - A hairdryer is your friend.
		
Click to expand...

As I want 2 tapes could I leave the original tape on and put new tape on that?


----------



## Reno71 (Mar 4, 2022)

FJ gloves!


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 4, 2022)

Second hand copies of "Four Iron in the Soul" and "A Good Walk Spoiled" after recommendations from the forum, thank you 👍. Looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 5, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Second hand copies of "Four Iron in the Soul" and "A Good Walk Spoiled" after recommendations from the forum, thank you 👍. Looking forward to reading them.
		
Click to expand...

Kindle version of Four Iron in the Soul due to comments here.


----------



## Mike79 (Mar 5, 2022)

My 3rd Players 4+ StaDry in 2 weeks… hoping this one a) doesn’t get lost by the courier and b) is the actual bag I ordered…


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 7, 2022)

Taylormade SIM2 Driver, 9 Degrees, Stiff Shaft.

Used - from a bloke that has more money than sense and in the last 2 years has gone Ping G410, Ping G425, SIM2 and now STEALTH - all brand new and just flogs the old one for £200 to make some money back.

So thats right, a barely used - almost new - SIM2 for £200!


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Taylormade SIM2 Driver, 9 Degrees, Stiff Shaft.

Used - from a bloke that has more money than sense and in the last 2 years has gone Ping G410, Ping G425, SIM2 and now STEALTH - all brand new and just flogs the old one for £200 to make some money back.

So thats right, a barely used - almost new - SIM2 for £200!



Click to expand...

and the sweet spot is still unused 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			and the sweet spot is still unused 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Correct! Ive not used it yet


----------



## Brads (Mar 8, 2022)

T300 48deg wedge and a Vokey SM9 56 deg.

Titliest were at Haddington so took the chance.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

My new “journal/log” arrived yesterday, really pleased with it and great condition for a bargain price 👌🏻 Started marking off the places I’ve played (there is also an A-Z course list at the back to check off) Any that aren’t in there, and international courses will be logged on a sheet and kept in the book 😃


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2022)

Boomy said:



			My new “journal/log” arrived yesterday, really pleased with it and great condition for a bargain price 👌🏻 Started marking off the places I’ve played (there is also an A-Z course list at the back to check off) Any that aren’t in there, and international courses will be logged on a sheet and kept in the book 😃

View attachment 41680

View attachment 41681

Click to expand...

Ten years out of date?? Half of them will be shut down now.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ten years out of date?? Half of them will be shut down now. 

Click to expand...

That was the last year it was produced and can’t find anything similar (sadly everything is online) It’s a great book. 

Please tell me that is you being obviously funny for a reaction 🙈 Golf courses don’t close (or open to be fair) that frequently - and certainly not the ones I’ll be listing to play! Checked off about 80 so far and only 1 closed (which I knew about as it was owned by a relative) I’ve got a course guide book from 2001 with 4,000 listings and still very relevant.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2022)

Boomy said:



			That was the last year it was produced and can’t find anything similar (sadly everything is online) It’s a great book.

Please tell me that is you being obviously funny for a reaction 🙈 *Golf courses don’t close (or open to be fair) that frequently *- and certainly not the ones I’ll be listing to play! Checked off about 80 so far and only 1 closed (which I knew about as it was owned by a relative) I’ve got a course guide book from 2001 with 4,000 listings and still very relevant.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the ones near me have. At least 3 that I can think of have closed within the last 5 years never mind 10.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Unfortunately the ones near me have. At least 3 that I can think of have closed within the last 5 years never mind 10. 

Click to expand...

Crikey that is a lot ☹️ Sad to see courses go. It’s maybe more prevalent down South? I think they’ve closed quite a few municipal courses in Scotland as well. A lot of the courses I’m targeting to play are well established/open qualifiers etc so my oracle will (should) do the job 😃


----------



## Bratty (Mar 8, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Crikey that is a lot ☹️ Sad to see courses go. It’s maybe more prevalent down South? I think they’ve closed quite a few municipal courses in Scotland as well. A lot of the courses I’m targeting to play are well established/open qualifiers etc so my oracle will (should) do the job 😃
		
Click to expand...

If you ever want to play Westerham GC, let me know. It's no open qualifier and a bit of a journey for you though!


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Bratty said:



			If you ever want to play Westerham GC, let me know. It's no open qualifier and a bit of a journey for you though!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, Westerham GC looks a fab track 👌🏻 and certainly one for the list. Just been looking at it on the website. Thank you, very kind of you and I’d very happily host you at Silloth anytime you’re up this way. Just a short 6 hour drive for us 😃 I’ve never explored down that way so could be worth a short break.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 8, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Wow, Westerham GC looks a fab track 👌🏻 and certainly one for the list. Just been looking at it on the website. Thank you, very kind of you and I’d very happily host you at Silloth anytime you’re up this way. Just a short 6 hour drive for us 😃 I’ve never explored down that way so could be worth a short break.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I'm stopping at my parents in the Lake District in July! 🤣


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Unfortunately the ones near me have. At least 3 that I can think of have closed within the last 5 years never mind 10. 

Click to expand...

Since 2012, the date of the book, several courses in Sussex have closed (West Chiltington, Hassocks, Waterhall, Rusper) or been reduced to nine holes (Cottesmore Phoenix, Mannings Heath Kingfisher) … and I can think of a few others not that much further afield.  There a few under serious threat too.  I keep my courses played on an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 8, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Since 2012, the date of the book, several courses in Sussex have closed (West Chiltington, Hassocks, Waterhall, Rusper) or been reduced to nine holes (Cottesmore Phoenix, Mannings Heath Kingfisher) … and I can think of a few others not that much further afield.  There a few under serious threat too.  I keep my courses played on an Excel spreadsheet.
		
Click to expand...

It really must be more prevalent down South - such a shame to lose so many, and I’m sure there’ll have been some great tracks in there. 

The book has a bit of blurb about each course as well, so I’m hoping it’ll be good to look back through years from now.. rather than looking at a list 😃


----------



## Boomy (Mar 9, 2022)

Entry to a 5k race series for me and Mrs Boomy 🏃🏻‍♂️🏃🏼‍♀️ Get fitness built back up and beat this long covid hangover! (Overall fitness improvements will also feed into golf fitness 😊)


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Since 2012, the date of the book, several courses in Sussex have closed (West Chiltington, Hassocks, Waterhall, Rusper) or been reduced to nine holes (Cottesmore Phoenix, Mannings Heath Kingfisher) … and I can think of a few others not that much further afield.  There a few under serious threat too.  *I keep my courses played on an Excel spreadsheet.*

Click to expand...


I used to play football with a guy who maintained a spreadsheet called shags.xls, for some reason this made me think of him for the first time in years


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 9, 2022)

County Golf strikes again. Bought 2 pairs of Proquip shorts at £16.50 a pair, which seems like a decent price and a Cutter & Buck Quilted Gilet for £25. Love my Sunderland one, hope this one is the same material and quality.


----------



## AAC (Mar 9, 2022)

I took delivery yesterday of a Titleist TS2 driver bought from Clubhouse Golf, i've had a lot of Titleist drivers in the past and pretty much know my shaft requirements so this fitted the bill perfectly and at £299.00 brand new with headcover, wrench and next day delivery it was a bit of a bargain.  One range session in I have found the best setting for me and all seems good, a definite improvement in distance (versus  my Cobra f7) and dispersion was good too.  Looking forward to the course on Sunday.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 9, 2022)

AAC said:



			I took delivery yesterday of a Titleist TS2 driver bought from Clubhouse Golf, i've had a lot of Titleist drivers in the past and pretty much know my shaft requirements so this fitted the bill perfectly and at £299.00 brand new with headcover, wrench and next day delivery it was a bit of a bargain.  One range session in I have found the best setting for me and all seems good, a definite improvement in distance (versus  my Cobra f7) and dispersion was good too.  Looking forward to the course on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that is a steal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			County Golf strikes again. Bought 2 pairs of Proquip shorts at £16.50 a pair, which seems like a decent price and a Cutter & Buck Quilted Gilet for £25. Love my Sunderland one, hope this one is the same material and quality.
		
Click to expand...

I get regular (nay daily) emails and I have to resist going onto the site as there are always bargains to be had


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 9, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			I used to play football with a guy who maintained a spreadsheet called shags.xls, for some reason this made me think of him for the first time in years 

Click to expand...

I wonder what he recorded on that 🤔🤔.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 9, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			I wonder what he recorded on that 🤔🤔.
		
Click to expand...

Birds, obviously




It was one of a set he had for sightings of Cormorants, Petrels, Fulmars etc.


----------



## Dingy (Mar 9, 2022)

I bought Tour Velvet Midsize Plus 4 grips and changed all my clubs grips, certainly seem to be striking the ball better and further.
Also bought some rubber topped Tees which seem to be impossible to lose.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get regular (nay daily) emails and I have to resist going onto the site as there are always bargains to be had
		
Click to expand...

I actually unsubscribed from their emails as the deals were too tempting. 
Just decided to have a look if there where any cheap shorts as I hate having to pay £40 for a pair since they are half the material of the trousers yet the same price.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 9, 2022)

Brought my 11 year old a golf glove and a Junior membership.  I can now take him to the range and hopefully one day the course a couple of times a week, which means I get guilt free practice and additional rounds on top of my Sat comps


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 10, 2022)

Got my SM9s delivered yesterday.

now don’t want to use them in case they get stone chips!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 10, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			Got my SM9s delivered yesterday.

now don’t want to use them in case they get stone chips!

View attachment 41731

Click to expand...

Leave them in the plastic then! Might not get too much spin though


----------



## Slab (Mar 10, 2022)

Bought a new range/day bag
Used it today for first time, so far so good


----------



## AAC (Mar 10, 2022)

Slab said:



			Bought a new range/day bag
Used it today for first time, so far so good

View attachment 41735

Click to expand...

I had a Mizuno bag like this, I wish I hadn't sold it as they are a great little bag.


----------



## Lump (Mar 10, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			Got my SM9s delivered yesterday.

now don’t want to use them in case they get stone chips!

View attachment 41731

Click to expand...

You pre-order blind?


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 10, 2022)

A new superstroke grip for the £15 ping zing, twice the price of the putter


----------



## Yorkhacker (Mar 10, 2022)

Slab said:



			Bought a new range/day bag
Used it today for first time, so far so good

View attachment 41735

Click to expand...

That looks like you need very long arms or very short legs to reach your clubs easily. What's the benefit of a bag like that?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			A new superstroke grip for the £15 ping zing, twice the price of the putter 

Click to expand...

I bought a PP58 for my Ping Anser 2 a few weeks back. Hardly any Ping putter grips in stock anywhere and still paid over £30 after P&P.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			County Golf strikes again. Bought 2 pairs of Proquip shorts at £16.50 a pair, which seems like a decent price and a Cutter & Buck Quilted Gilet for £25. Love my Sunderland one, hope this one is the same material and quality.
		
Click to expand...

I came close to buying those (shorts). Are they any good?


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 10, 2022)

Lump said:



			You pre-order blind?
		
Click to expand...

had a fitting at Titleist mid-feb and ordered that evening


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 10, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I came close to buying those (shorts). Are they any good?
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know when they arrive. £16.50 for golf shorts is a good deal though.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 10, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Birds, obviously




It was one of a set he had for sightings of Cormorants, Petrels, Fulmars etc. 

Click to expand...

Of course … yes, that would be it 🤣🤣


----------



## Lump (Mar 10, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			had a fitting at Titleist mid-feb and ordered that evening
		
Click to expand...

Are you coming from Vokeys? Fit the same as previous models?


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 10, 2022)

Lump said:



			Are you coming from Vokeys? Fit the same as previous models?
		
Click to expand...

i had a proper vokey fit a few years ago at Titleist, but this one was different. Different length, bounce, grinds and lofts - but I played part in the lofts. I only really wanted 52 and 58, unless there was a mega benefit to carrying another. There wasn’t, so we stuck with it.

was 0.5” longer in this fit too. They felt mega. Range visit tomorrow, and then into the bag for 2 comps this weekend


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			Got my SM9s delivered yesterday.

now don’t want to use them in case they get stone chips!

View attachment 41731

Click to expand...


What grind did you go for in the 58? 

I got two sm8's at the tail end of last summer.   Ordered a 50 and 56. After putting in an order I changed from a d to an f grind which I had been using previously in the 56.  Panicked at the thought of too much change. I decided to stick with what I knew. 

Because I changed my mind I had to wait an extra 3 weeks or so for the 56 to arrive.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 11, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			What grind did you go for in the 58?

I got two sm8's at the tail end of last summer.   Ordered a 50 and 56. After putting in an order I changed from a d to an f grind which I had been using previously in the 56.  Panicked at the thought of too much change. I decided to stick with what I knew.

Because I changed my mind I had to wait an extra 3 weeks or so for the 56 to arrive.
		
Click to expand...

58 is in the K grind, 14° bounce.

I wasn’t sure if it would work as it’s touted as a ‘bunker’ club….but I hit some off some pretty tight lies around the chipping green that they had at Titleist, opened the face for some delicate shots etc and it was fine!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 11, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			58 is in the K grind, 14° bounce.

I wasn’t sure if it would work as it’s touted as a ‘bunker’ club….but I hit some off some pretty tight lies around the chipping green that they had at Titleist, opened the face for some delicate shots etc and it was fine!
		
Click to expand...


Nice.  I've had the same K grind wedge in the bag since 2014.  

The sole on it is the key to using it.  Open it slightly and slide it in under the ball.  Just glides along the turf every time.  

My one has a little less bounce than yours at 11degrees. I'm not sure what vokey moved it to 14 degrees. I'm afraid to change it now as I know the club inside out now.


----------



## Slab (Mar 11, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			That looks like you need very long arms or very short legs to reach your clubs easily. What's the benefit of a bag like that?
		
Click to expand...

Bought it mainly for walking to the course with a few clubs to the practice area. Bigger than a 'practice' bag, smaller than a stand bag.
There's wooden stands at the range to hold the golf bags, so it'll stand in those and i'll use the mini legs to keep it off the ground when i use the short game area & putting greens
Used it on a full round with half set in it yesterday just to see if it's suitable (strapped into the golf cart & it worked fine) so I'll probably use it on away days to save lugging the cart bag back & forth


----------



## Wildboy370 (Mar 11, 2022)

Bought myself a pair of the new air Jordan low 12 taxi shoes. look amazing in pics n Harold Varner third been wearing them. Can’t wait for better weather to wear for first time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2022)

Wildboy370 said:



			Bought myself a pair of the new air Jordan low 12 taxi shoes. look amazing in pics n Harold Varner third been wearing them. Can’t wait for better weather to wear for first time.
	View attachment 41758

Click to expand...

Are the soles as deep/thick as they look or is that just an optical thing? Cracking shoes 👍


----------



## Wildboy370 (Mar 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are the soles as deep/thick as they look or is that just an optical thing? Cracking shoes 👍
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully if they arrive tomorrow will let you know. Think they just a normal shoe sole just looks a thicker sole.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 12, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I came close to buying those (shorts). Are they any good?
		
Click to expand...

They got delivered today. Now I'm not sure if these are small sized or Adidas trousers are lying to make you feel better about yourself but these 2 items are supposedly the same size waist.







Looks and feels like a good 2 inch different. I'm sure if I tried to play in those shorts I'd rip the arse out of them on the first.

Need to send them back and get the next size up. Other than that they felt like decent quality for the price.

The Cutter And Buck gilet I bought isn't the same material as the Sunderland one I got a while ago from County Golf. Don't think it's going to be as warm and again although both said they are the same size chest the Cutter and Buck one is definitely tighter. The Cutter And Buck one is 100% polyester while the Sunderland one is 100% nylon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

Wildboy370 said:



			Bought myself a pair of the new air Jordan low 12 taxi shoes. look amazing in pics n Harold Varner third been wearing them. Can’t wait for better weather to wear for first time.
	View attachment 41758

Click to expand...

Got to have a golf game to wear those and get away with it. I know how much grief I'd get if I rocked up for the Sunday roll up in these. Bad enough with some of the Myjoys I have


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bought a 9d Cobra f speed driver with stiff shaft. It is the same as my 10.5d regular flex that I bought in 2010 for £25.
So I will see if it gives an improvement. Worth £24 to find out, I thought.
Up to 5 day lead-in time as is usual with ebay.
I will probably have a driver to sell for £30 later in the year. 

Click to expand...

Expected delivery Tues 15th.
That's merely 12 days after the seller got a tracking number.

Hermes strikes again!

At least it is not "lost".


----------



## sunshine (Mar 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ten years out of date?? Half of them will be shut down now. 

Click to expand...

To be fair to Boomy, the courses that are closing down all seem to be rubbish courses, probably wouldn’t be on his hit list anyway.


----------



## IainP (Mar 13, 2022)

Big purchase this 😅  mid-week ordered a 'switchblade pitch mark repairer'. Arrived Friday so had an outing yesterday. Despite my overall rubbish play, the hitting greens part was actually good so used a fair few times.


----------



## Wildboy370 (Mar 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are the soles as deep/thick as they look or is that just an optical thing? Cracking shoes 👍
		
Click to expand...

Shoes have arrived and just normal soles not deep. Look far better in real then photos that’s for sure.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 13, 2022)

A 2017 Taylormade M2 driver.... All in the name of finding extra distance.


----------



## MikeF86 (Mar 14, 2022)

I guess purchased in a roundabout way but won some shoes of my choice on a Insta golf gear raffle page. Only purchased two tickets for £2 each having never done one before. Low & behold, I get a message that night followed by a call to tell me i've won a choice of Adidas Tour 360 or FJ premier. Gone for the Adidas as have two pairs already so i know they fit & are comfy etc. This was actually last week and i was telling my pal about it on friday. He then went on to purchase one ticket for £5 for a driver giveaway that evening and only bloody won. He's duly been and tested some drivers and plumed for a Rogue ST Max. Not bad having a £430 driver for £5.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

I've been itching for a different putter for a little while now and the recent putter thread made the itch worse. I've been stalking a few options on ebay and have just won a Mizuno MP A304 putter for £69. With the way prices are at the moment, if I don't like it I should get my money back, especially if I sell around Masters time .


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Pair of Farah stretch chinos off County Golf. Only 13 quid. Bit of an unusual colour so I'll have to see what it looks like when they arrive - they've called it 'Rosin' whatever that means, looks like a sort of dark olive. Also may wear for non-golf or golf use depending on what the quality feels like. 😁


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Pair of Farah stretch chinos off County Golf. Only 13 quid. Bit of an unusual colour so I'll have to see what it looks like when they arrive - they've called it 'Rosin' whatever that means, looks like a sort of dark olive. Also may wear for non-golf or golf use depending on what the quality feels like. 😁
		
Click to expand...

"farah" have you gone back in time?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			"farah" have you gone back in time?
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair farah had a bit of a resurgence about 5  or 6 years back. I imagine its this stock that county golf is selling 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			"farah" have you gone back in time?
		
Click to expand...

I actually don't know anything about the name Farah. I bought one of their jumpers a little while back though and it was nice. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I actually don't know anything about the name Farah. I bought one of their jumpers a little while back though and it was nice. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

They were a naff brand in the 70's and 80's. The words 'slacks' and 'Farah' go together and bring a shudder to anyone who was around back then. Fair play to them if they have managed a comeback.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I actually don't know anything about the name Farah. I bought one of their jumpers a little while back though and it was nice. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Random reference, in the eighth season episode of The Simpsons (The Homer they Fall), which I think is 1996, Homer gets in to boxing after a medical condition stops him getting knocked out... anyway, at the end Moe save Homer from Drederick Tatum finally knocking him out with a "fan jet" thing and a dazed  Homer asks, "are you an angel?" to which Moe replies "Yeah Homer, I'm an angel wearing Farah slacks..." 

And if you don't watch The Simpsons, that's a wasted random reference 

So anyway, they've been around a bit. (and I am a weird Simpsons anorak)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Random reference, in the eighth season episode of The Simpsons (The Homer they Fall), which I think is 1996, Homer gets in to boxing after a medical condition stops him getting knocked out... anyway, at the end Moe save Homer from Drederick Tatum finally knocking him out with a "fan jet" thing and a dazed  Homer asks, "are you an angel?" to which Moe replies "Yeah Homer, I'm an angel wearing Farah slacks..."

And if you don't watch The Simpsons, that's a wasted random reference 

So anyway, they've been around a bit. (and I am a weird Simpsons anorak)
		
Click to expand...

So, what you are saying is that @Orikoru is dressing in the style of Moe


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So, what you are saying is that @Orikoru is dressing in the style of Moe 

Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with Moe. In his own words after being call an ugly hate filled man... "hey, hey I might be ugly and hate filled... what was the last thing?"


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They were a naff brand in the 70's and 80's. The words 'slacks' and 'Farah' go together and bring a shudder to anyone who was around back then. Fair play to them if they have managed a comeback.
		
Click to expand...

they werent naff in the 80s they were all the rage!!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			they werent naff in the 80s they were all the rage!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm🤔🤣


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

100% polyester so stay clear of naked flames


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			they werent naff in the 80s they were all the rage!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He’ll be buying some Pepe jeans (with the keyring) next 😂


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			He’ll be buying some Pepe jeans (with the keyring) next 😂
		
Click to expand...


make sure theyre stone washed and the key ring is extendable


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2022)

Do they look like these?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## DaveR (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I actually don't know anything about the name Farah. I bought one of their jumpers a little while back though and it was nice. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Have they got an elasticated waistband?  Mmmmmm very comfy


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 16, 2022)

Arrived today 13 days after purchased, Well, that's Hermes for you.

Cobra F Speed 9.0 stiff flex for £24 inc postage to compare with the 10.5 regular flex I've been using for 10+ years.
Older one I bought for £25 in 2010.
New one is in as-new condition. Intending to take it out for a test-drive tomorrow.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 16, 2022)

A CK sweater for both casual and golf.

After going on my arse twice at windermere on the weekend I've ordered some spiked shoes - the new Adidas 360xt and some UA ones.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm thinking of buying a boat....🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

Some nice Pro SL's for the summer. Didn't realise until the weekend I haven't any non-spiked golf shoes in my collection!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some nice Pro SL's for the summer. Didn't realise until the weekend I haven't any non-spiked golf shoes in my collection!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can understand playing in spikes during winter on a soggy parkland but wearing them in summer is back in the dark ages....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I can understand playing in spikes during winter on a soggy parkland but wearing them in summer is back in the dark ages....
		
Click to expand...

All really well broken in so really comfortable and really don't feel the effect on my feet. We often tee off early in the summer where there is a heavy dew and so that was part of my thinking when I was buying the bulk of the shoes. Found out the oldest pair I have left is from 2009 and still going strong


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All really well broken in so really comfortable and really don't feel the effect on my feet. We often tee off early in the summer where there is a heavy dew and so that was part of my thinking when I was buying the bulk of the shoes. Found out the oldest pair I have left is from 2009 and still going strong
		
Click to expand...

You'll find spikeless will be like slippers and your spikes not half as comfortable as you thought


----------



## Tinkerman (Mar 16, 2022)

Left handed SM8 60.10 S grind for £110 - ready to hit those flop shots over bunkers!

Also picked up a cheap 2nd hand Galaxy Watch 3 (I know GW4 is wearos) as wearing my Garmin S20 during the week is a bit naff. Might try MyRoundPro out on it as I've been adding rounds into it on my phone after I've played because the Garmin stats are so pathetic.


----------



## chico (Mar 16, 2022)

New grips for irons and putter. Got the super stroke flatso wasn't sure if I would like it but feels so comfortable.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 17, 2022)

Adams Super LS 5 Wood…had one once before, now it’s back


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 17, 2022)

Perfect Practice putting mat. Whilst Ive Been thinking my putting stroke is all over the place, on close video from behind it looks decent. Our greens have been good but a little slow until today, quite a few puts today just kept rolling and rolling.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2022)

Box of Bridgestone RXS to try this summer - have been using the RX for the past year but fancy trying these for hopefully a fraction more spin into the green without losing driver distance (judging from the My Golf Spy testing anyway).

Footjoy GTXtreme glove, but in small rather than the usual medium I get, as their sizing thing online suggests that I should go that way. 

And one of those plastic stencils for drawing lines on your ball. Back when I had my putting lesson he said it was worth doing, I just haven't bothered so far. 

Slightly experimental purchase overall really.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Nowt wrong with Moe. In his own words after being call an ugly hate filled man... "hey, hey I might be ugly and hate filled... what was the last thing?" 

Click to expand...

Kig Gorgeous-> Kid Presentable-> Kid Ugly-> Kid Moe


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these. 

https://twitter.com/GolfWRX/status/1499774955814375428


----------



## moogie (Mar 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these. 

https://twitter.com/GolfWRX/status/1499774955814375428

Click to expand...


With Camel Toe technology.........😂


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

moogie said:



			With Camel Toe technology.........😂
		
Click to expand...

who doesn't love Camel Toe


----------



## banjofred (Mar 18, 2022)

Uh oh....played my first round at the new club this morning. The pro shop has an Evnroll ER2....just sitting there...... Also had an arm lock Cobra which felt pretty nice.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 18, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Uh oh....played my first round at the new club this morning. The pro shop has an Evnroll ER2....just sitting there...... Also had an arm lock Cobra which felt pretty nice.
		
Click to expand...

ER2 … lovely.  It’s calling you … you know you want to!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2022)

Membership at a local club 😁


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Membership at a local club 😁
		
Click to expand...

Canterbury?


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Membership at a local club 😁
		
Click to expand...

Stringfellows?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Canterbury?
		
Click to expand...

No going back there 💩


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			Stringfellows?
		
Click to expand...

More likely a Bingo club down this way


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			No going back there 💩
		
Click to expand...

M mmmmmmmmmm . Boughton?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2022)

chrisd said:



			M mmmmmmmmmm . Boughton?
		
Click to expand...

Whitstable and Seasalter, I'm on the waiting list for Faversham


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Whitstable and Seasalter, I'm on the waiting list for Faversham
		
Click to expand...

I've not played there. Faversham several times, especially in club matches


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 18, 2022)

Motocaddy M7 remote


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 20, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Arrived today 13 days after purchased, Well, that's Hermes for you.

Cobra F Speed 9.0 stiff flex for £24 inc postage to compare with the 10.5 regular flex I've been using for 10+ years.
Older one I bought for £25 in 2010.
New one is in as-new condition. Intending to take it out for a test-drive tomorrow.

View attachment 41849

Click to expand...

It would appear that the Cobra F Speed driver that I bought for £25 in 2010 has doubled in value over 12 years.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265593868797?hash=item3dd6a0d1fd:g:cywAAOSwyYliLkDY

I did take the 9d stiff out on Thursday for 9 holes. First few shots went right. Adjusted myself fairly quickly and two shots each off the 7th. 8th and 9th tees went dead straight.
It will be more useful when there is a bit of run. For now, I will continue with the 10.5 regular. Played 18 holes with that yesterday - "as good as it has always been".


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 20, 2022)

£2.50 knockout entry fee.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2022)

Picked up a nice claret Callaway polo from Costco for 20 quid. Also got a pair of soft stretchy cargo shorts that would be perfect for golf if golf didn't have stupid rules saying you can't wear shorts with more than 4 pockets for some reason.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

Three of the new Srixon Z star diamond golf balls


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 21, 2022)

Motocaddy S1, one careful lady owner 😉


----------



## azazel (Mar 23, 2022)

Getting sorted for the season:
TM UDI 2 iron
adidas ZG21 shoes
Pair of adidas trousers
Dozen Chrome Soft triple track


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2022)

azazel said:



			Getting sorted for the season:
TM UDI 2 iron
adidas ZG21 shoes
*Pair of adidas trousers*
Dozen Chrome Soft triple track
		
Click to expand...

I think you've just missed trouser season! Unless you meant for next season.


----------



## azazel (Mar 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think you've just missed trouser season! Unless you meant for next season. 

Click to expand...

I don't live where you live chief


----------



## timd77 (Mar 24, 2022)

Membership at Kidderminster golf club after a lot of searching and debating! Played it last week, it was raining and had been generally cold and wet, despite this it was firm under foot, white shoes are still white and the greens ran true. Bit further to travel than I would’ve liked, but it’s worth an extra 5 mins to play somewhere you enjoy.

Roll on 1st May!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2022)

Lovely new Olympus camera.
It's the poodles doodles.
👍👍👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 24, 2022)

A dozen RBZ balls off Amazon. £15. That'll do for me.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 24, 2022)

A pair of white FJ Fuel spikeless shoes.  Hope it stays dry until the weekend so I can try them out.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Lovely new Olympus camera.
It's the poodles doodles.
👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

 Sam can take some photos next time we play. Oh wait ......


----------



## Bratty (Mar 24, 2022)

Oscar Jacobson Hamilton lightweight base layer in a mottled navy arrived yesterday. Liked it so much, I've ordered one in white and one in pewter today! Old ones being recycled.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 24, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			A dozen RBZ balls off Amazon. £15. That'll do for me.
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2425687


----------



## Skytot (Mar 24, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Membership at Kidderminster golf club after a lot of searching and debating! Played it last week, it was raining and had been generally cold and wet, despite this it was firm under foot, white shoes are still white and the greens ran true. Bit further to travel than I would’ve liked, but it’s worth an extra 5 mins to play somewhere you enjoy.

Roll on 1st May!
		
Click to expand...

Why May I ask , the 1st of May ?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2022)

richart said:



			Sam can take some photos next time we play. Oh wait ......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, right
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice grey Ping belt


----------



## timd77 (Mar 24, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Why May I ask , the 1st of May ?
		
Click to expand...

Our current club shuts on 3rd May, until then they won’t let us leave, very annoying as I’d much rather crack on at Kidderminster now.


----------



## peld (Mar 25, 2022)

two polos, a midlayer and a hoodie from Druids sale this morning. £35 including postage (which was a more sensible £3.99)


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 25, 2022)

Two pairs of Adidas x Vice Golf Stan Smiths. After getting the email I jumped straight on the vice site and ordered them for £110.

Immediately after ordering i found them in my size on Function 18 for £85. 

The "revocation" process on the Vice website looks like it could be annoying.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Our current club shuts on 3rd May, until then they won’t let us leave, very annoying as I’d much rather crack on at Kidderminster now.
		
Click to expand...

Won’t let you leave? Surely if you’re paid up and choose to walk they can’t stop you, so what am I missing?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2425687

Click to expand...

Maybe that price in November; doesn't look like the same deal now. 2 boxes for £26 though. https://www.sportsdirect.com/taylor...ftsXHXhbOMA2yQgaAlkAEALw_wcB#colcode=87500501


----------



## timd77 (Mar 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Won’t let you leave? Surely if you’re paid up and choose to walk they can’t stop you, so what am I missing?
		
Click to expand...

We’re paying monthly and tied into an agreement, they want the income until they close and so won’t end those agreements early. For those who paid in full, they’ll only get refunded for the period after it closes. Standard membership t&cs I guess.

Naturally I can join somewhere else and pay 2 courses at once but that’s not feasible.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 27, 2022)

Cobra King LTDx irons 4-PW
KBS taper lite regular shaft 
1 Deg flat 
1/4 inch added and an extra layer of tape 
Just need to see if they work now 😁


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Cobra King LTDx irons 4-PW
KBS taper lite regular shaft
1 Deg flat
1/4 inch added and an extra layer of tape
Just need to see if they work now 😁
		
Click to expand...

They will....until the credit card bill comes in...


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They will....until the credit card bill comes in...

Click to expand...

I think I said much the same thing to the fitter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They will....until the credit card bill comes in...

Click to expand...

Is that the bitter sound of experience?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 27, 2022)

Titleist U550 4 iron.

Going to add the option of a four iron to the bag, used the club a lot when I was a member at Dartford 👍


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 27, 2022)

When I was getting fitted the fitter configured the LTDx and handed it to me. I knew straight away it was for me and it was the very first one I tried. Just felt brilliant. Striped one 160 right down the middle. Tried the stealth (performed just as well but didn't feel as good) and Srixon x4 (nowhere near as good).
Did the due diligence thing and tried again with my own iron and couldn't hit it for toffee. It was all over the place. When you know, you know I suppose. And that's what worries me. Too good to be true 🤠.

I'm going to keep an open mind.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Just got two things in the Druids sale. A polo for £15 and a midlayer for £10. Can't argue with those prices.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 28, 2022)

Some balls and gloves at Canterbury GC, was a case of spending what I had on my card before the membership lapses.
Also got a range card , transferring the balance from my members cards onto a new range card.

Will have to see if I ever rejoin in the future.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 28, 2022)

33" Evnroll ER2 in silver.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 28, 2022)

Pro SL’s cashed in last years winnings cos me £24 😀


----------



## peld (Mar 28, 2022)

banjofred said:



			33" Evnroll ER2 in silver.
		
Click to expand...

Love my ER2. First putter ive had for a while where i dont feed the need to change or upgrade


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2022)

peld said:



			Love my ER2. First putter ive had for a while where i dont feed the need to change or upgrade
		
Click to expand...

Ditto 👌


----------



## banjofred (Mar 29, 2022)

peld said:



			Love my ER2. First putter ive had for a while where i dont feed the need to change or upgrade
		
Click to expand...

I'd been lusting after a double wide putter for a while. I haven't had a metal faced putter for 30? years and I was interested in giving it a try. The ER2 doesn't have the gravity grip but the one on it felt great. I tried the ER5 as well, which was ok but didn't feel as solid and had a tingy sound when hitting it. Also wanted to try the Cameron Phantom 5...which was ok, but I really don't like the grips they put on the putters so it was hard to like it just from that. Supposed to play in the morning, but with temps from 2-4C with rain/snow I'm still thinking about it. 

As a side note, I turned my old irons (Ping i500 recoil shafts) for the pro shop to sell for me. Also turned in 3 old putters ( old Odyssey Rossie, Odyssey White Hot from about 5 years ago I never got on with, and an Odyssey #7). Also a bunch of wedges I don't use anymore...tired of things sitting around in the garage. Next step is to talk myself into an electric trolley.


----------



## sweaty sock (Mar 29, 2022)

I just got a phantom 5 to replace a two ball. Not sure its going to make the cut, seems way less forgiving.... more testing to do


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 29, 2022)

Vice tour golf balls. £21 Costco


----------



## banjofred (Mar 30, 2022)

First day playing with the ER2. 

More comfortable with my putting than I have been in a long time. Dare I say it.......even possibly with a little *confidence*.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 30, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Membership at Kidderminster golf club after a lot of searching and debating! Played it last week, it was raining and had been generally cold and wet, despite this it was firm under foot, white shoes are still white and the greens ran true. Bit further to travel than I would’ve liked, but it’s worth an extra 5 mins to play somewhere you enjoy.

Roll on 1st May!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 30, 2022)

It’s a good testing course. Hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## timd77 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bigfoot said:



			It’s a good testing course. Hope you enjoy yourself
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I’m sure I will. Can’t wait to get started!


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 30, 2022)

Taylormade stratus tech glove.


----------



## Dando (Mar 30, 2022)

I bought these straight off the shelf. Can’t see them making it home


----------



## Brads (Mar 30, 2022)

A Baracuta G9 Harrington in burgundy for £60 from tkmaxx 

Well over £300 normally


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2022)

Got a bonus from work so I've treated myself to a pair of Ecco BIOM H4 with boa lacing, 150 quid on Snainton. Hopefully last longer than the 7 months my Skechers lasted me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 31, 2022)

Some lead strips for the base of my putter. I want to add a little extra weight into the head. Worth an experiment.


----------



## AAC (Mar 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a bonus from work so I've treated myself to a pair of Ecco BIOM H4 with boa lacing, 150 quid on Snainton. Hopefully last longer than the 7 months my Skechers lasted me.
		
Click to expand...

The last pair of Ecco Bioms I bought were about 5 years ago, still going strong 

BTW - invest in some Ecco water repellent spray, helps preserve them.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2022)

AAC said:



			The last pair of Ecco Bioms I bought were about 5 years ago, still going strong 

BTW - invest in some Ecco water repellent spray, helps preserve them.
		
Click to expand...

I have a spray at home already that I usually pop on new pairs of shoes. I believe it's called 'Crep' (rather unflatteringly).


----------



## Crow (Mar 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have a spray at home already that I usually pop on new pairs of shoes. I believe it's called 'Crep' (rather unflatteringly).
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of a Russ Abbott joke from years back.

He was doing his Teddy Boy impression and had on a large pair of brothel creepers; "Somebody told me these shoes are crepe, I think they're alright"

Still makes me smile all these years later.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2022)

Crow said:



			That reminds me of a Russ Abbott joke from years back.

He was doing his Teddy Boy impression and had on a large pair of brothel creepers; "Somebody told me these shoes are crepe, I think they're alright"

Still makes me smile all these years later.
		
Click to expand...

Same joke I make every time I'm in a cafe that sells crepes. 
"I might have a crepe"
"You should have gone before we came out."


----------



## Carlwm (Mar 31, 2022)

Never owned a hybrid but I've taken the plunge on a second-hand Taylormade RBZ 4. Forty quid,which is hopefully a decent price.

It looks nice but, irritatingly, I'm currently going through a bout of the 'rona so it'll be a week or so, I should imagine, before I'll be able to give it a go.


----------



## Daff (Mar 31, 2022)

A used set of Benross Evolution R Irons - arrived today and look really good for the budget price paid


----------



## banjofred (Mar 31, 2022)

Motocaddy M1 trolley. After buying a new putter this week as well....she's giving me the *eye*. I wouldn't mind a new pair of shoes.........


----------



## Junior (Mar 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a bonus from work so I've treated myself to a pair of Ecco BIOM H4 with boa lacing, 150 quid on Snainton. Hopefully last longer than the 7 months my Skechers lasted me.
		
Click to expand...

Nice.  SG10 for 10% off ???  Its saved me (or cost me ) a fortune over the years.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2022)

Junior said:



			Nice.  SG10 for 10% off ???  Its saved me a fortune over the years.
		
Click to expand...

No that didn't work this time, but the shoes were already reduced to 150 on the site. That code sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, I don't know what the rules are but I still try it every time. It normally works on balls, gloves and other accessories anyway which I always get from them for that reason.

Edit: just checked and it worked on the golf bag I bought a month back, but not on these shoes - possibly because they were already cut in price from 170 odd to 150 I think.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 31, 2022)

Another 2 dozen Honma balls from Online Golf. I'm really pleased with the TW-X ones but I bought 2 dozen of the Future XX ones this time since they are a 6 piece Urethane ball and obviously 6 is better than 3, right?  Nearly the same price, just didn't get the 5% discount for multi buy with these ones.

Can't find any review either but the MSP is more expensive than the TW-X ones, so I'm guessing the TW-X is the cheaper Urethane option like the Q Star and the Future XX is like the Z Star.


----------



## IainP (Mar 31, 2022)

Daff said:



			A used set of Benross Evolution R Irons - arrived today and look really good for the budget price paid
		
Click to expand...

Good irons, enjoy.
I really must make the time to list mine.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 31, 2022)

Sadly only an S1 in the box.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 31, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Another 2 dozen Honma balls from Online Golf. I'm really pleased with the TW-X ones but I bought 2 dozen of the Future XX ones this time since they are a 6 piece Urethane ball and obviously 6 is better than 3, right?  Nearly the same price, just didn't get the 5% discount for multi buy with these ones.

Can't find any review either but the MSP is more expensive than the TW-X ones, so I'm guessing the TW-X is the cheaper Urethane option like the Q Star and the Future XX is like the Z Star.
		
Click to expand...

Turns out I’ve not bought them as I’ve been sent an email saying they are cancelling the order as the balls are out of stock.


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 1, 2022)

Trying to buy some Honma balls from OnlineGolf today again. Going back to the TW-X ones this time, let's hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Trying to buy some Honma balls from OnlineGolf today again. Going back to the TW-X ones this time, let's hope it doesn't get cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

You went through two dozen balls in 5 weeks??


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You went through two dozen balls in 5 weeks?? 

Click to expand...



No, just stocking up on them for the season as I liked them. Think I've lost 3 of them so far.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some lead strips for the base of my putter. I want to add a little extra weight into the head. Worth an experiment.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely worth an experiment with 👍🏼 I’ve done it with my seemore, spent weeks experimenting with different weight added until I found my ‘balance’ point. It’s added approx 4 swing weights I’m told 🤷🏻‍♂️It feels really comfortable now 🍀 (coloured them in black with a sharpie, paint would be better but who cares, it works 😄)


----------



## Bratty (Apr 1, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Absolutely worth an experiment with 👍🏼 I’ve done it with my seemore, spent weeks experimenting with different weight added until I found my ‘balance’ point. It’s added approx 4 swing weights I’m told 🤷🏻‍♂️It feels really comfortable now 🍀 (coloured them in black with a sharpie, paint would be better but who cares, it works 😄)
		
Click to expand...

Given the amount of rain in Silloth, yeah, I think you're right! 🤣


----------



## Bratty (Apr 1, 2022)

Springveldt said:





No, just stocking up on them for the season as I liked them. Think I've lost 3 of them so far.
		
Click to expand...

3 dozen?!?! 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Absolutely worth an experiment with 👍🏼 I’ve done it with my seemore, spent weeks experimenting with different weight added until I found my ‘balance’ point. It’s added approx 4 swing weights I’m told 🤷🏻‍♂️It feels really comfortable now 🍀 (coloured them in black with a sharpie, paint would be better but who cares, it works 😄)

View attachment 42072

Click to expand...

I was going to put them on the bottom of the putter. Any reason you went top?

Any issues with the strips coming off?


----------



## Boomy (Apr 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was going to put them on the bottom of the putter. Any reason you went top?

Any issues with the strips coming off?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never seen any fitted on the bottom of a putter tbh, my concern would be it could potentially interfere with the stroke as it would alter how it sits on the grass? 🤔 and add size onto the bottom? In my basic logic,  putting it on the top keeps it completely out the way 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

I bought some good quality double sided tape and stuck that onto the standard sticky side of the weight prior to fitting - the last time I tried weights with the sticky they came with it wasn’t very good (but saying that they’re just cheap weights off eBay) Worth experimenting with 😃


----------



## BrianM (Apr 2, 2022)

2 Galvin Green polo shirts, a Galvin green Insula top and a puma top.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was going to put them on the bottom of the putter. Any reason you went top?

Any issues with the strips coming off?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put them on the bottom. What type of putter is it? I did it with an Anser style putter and tried it behind the face and also where the alignment line sits (not at the same time)


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 2, 2022)

Sun Mountain H2NO lite cart bag.

Had 15% off on eBay, so a relative bargain.

Helpful for winter golf….and also my trip to scotland shortly which the forecast says will be heavy rain all week


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2022)

Arrived an hour early for my tee time by accident so decided I would get my driver regripped. 
Always fancied trying the dri tac grips from winn. 

Spotted this in the shop and went for it.  Feels great. Hit the driver well today. 

https://www.adoregolfgrips.com/winn-dri-tac-2-0-standard-grips-jet-black-red/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I wouldn't put them on the bottom. What type of putter is it? I did it with an Anser style putter and tried it behind the face and also where the alignment line sits (not at the same time)
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno double width putter, think Evnroll ER2. If it's on the bottom then it won't ruin the look of the putter as I won't see them when putting, that's my thinking. Why do you suggest not to do that?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			2 Galvin Green polo shirts, a Galvin green Insula top and a puma top.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on your lottery win!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mizuno double width putter, think Evnroll ER2. If it's on the bottom then it won't ruin the look of the putter as I won't see them when putting, that's my thinking. Why do you suggest not to do that?
		
Click to expand...

As Bob says on the bottom it may well not stay there and I wouldn't want to feel it rubbing on the backswing when you putted if it started to peel off.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mizuno double width putter, think Evnroll ER2. If it's on the bottom then it won't ruin the look of the putter as I won't see them when putting, that's my thinking. Why do you suggest not to do that?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same reason that I suggested. I’ve never seen any putters with weighting added to the bottom yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As Bob says on the bottom it may well not stay there and I wouldn't want to feel it rubbing on the backswing when you putted if it started to peel off.
		
Click to expand...




Boomy said:



			Probably the same reason that I suggested. I’ve never seen any putters with weighting added to the bottom yet.
		
Click to expand...

When I googled the concept I saw a 50:50 split between people who added the strips to the bottom and those who added them to the back of the putter, as @Boomy did. 

Food for thought. I don't want the attractive look of the putter to be ruined so I need to think about how to do this. Thanks for the comments 👍


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Apr 5, 2022)

Cobra LTDx Max driver


----------



## bradleywedge (Apr 6, 2022)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Cobra LTDx Max driver
		
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 6, 2022)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Cobra LTDx Max driver
		
Click to expand...

This is on my radar. Just got the irons and looking to upgrade the rest of the bag. Did you get fitted and make any gains on what you had?


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 6, 2022)

Honma TW-X balls got delivered today that I ordered at the end of last week. That's me sorted for balls for this season now.

Just need to stop myself looking at those Ecco shoes on sale at Clubhouse Golf for £90.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2022)

A Proquip hooded jacket they've been flogging on Affordable Golf for a while. Finally went for it. Also bought some AfterShokz bone conduction headphones. Still spending that bonus money. 🤑😆


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Apr 6, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			This is on my radar. Just got the irons and looking to upgrade the rest of the bag. Did you get fitted and make any gains on what you had?
		
Click to expand...

No fitting, was going to get it online but my local AG had the club in stock. Went for the 10.5 but using it at +1.5. Used it for the first time today and was pleased, definitely less fade and was seeing about a 20 yard improvement. Previous driver was a Cobra F7.


----------



## Skytot (Apr 6, 2022)

Received my Ping G425 - 5 wood today and used it tonight. Wow , loved it


----------



## ThomasSE (Apr 6, 2022)

Two dozen Chrome Soft Xs after reading a thread on here about the difference between mid tier and the cheaper Srixon AD33s I usually use.
Currently browsing a Ping G425 driver…


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 6, 2022)

A second hand G series fairway wood headcover from the US … to replace the one that mysteriously disappeared while sitting on top of my bag at the 9th tee during a senior match last week.


----------



## i*windows (Apr 7, 2022)

SIM 2 Max 10.5* - like new for 200 euros. absolute bargain.


----------



## Curls (Apr 7, 2022)

Not new, not even new to me really. Bought a replacement 3 wood a few weeks ago, only got to try it out yesterday and it is a BEAST 👹 Gorgeous club, significant upgrade as you can see below! Many thanks to @Ethan for a perfect transaction and top drawer club (the shaft is spot on for me as you predicted).


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2022)

I've studiously resisted the County Golf offers for months but caved in the other day and ordered a polo shirt and pair of shorts by Pro-Quip.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 8, 2022)

Groovy 🕺🏻 SeeMore Headcover from Hot Golf @ Cheshire Oaks. Quality shop with far too much temptation to spend money 💰


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 8, 2022)

A Wilko parcel tape gun for £5.

I've made her a promise, "If it has not been on a golf course in the last 10 years its going on ebay."

Mind you, once I've made some money and cleared some space, I can buy more vintage clubs.  Not told her that part.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A Proquip hooded jacket they've been flogging on Affordable Golf for a while. Finally went for it. Also bought some AfterShokz bone conduction headphones. Still spending that bonus money. 🤑😆
		
Click to expand...

Ok maybe not... Affordable Golf cancelled my jacket order without saying why. Guessing they misplaced their last medium-sized one.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 8, 2022)

A chipper


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 9, 2022)

Odyssey Toulon design Atlanta. Got to say the feel of this putter is amazing. Not sure if it’s down to the stroke lab shaft but as a package I’m impressed. Looking forward to putting it to use.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 9, 2022)

Happy new club day 🥳 P790 2 Iron with hzrdus smoke black 6.0 shaft 👌🏻 Lovely flight on it 🚀


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 9, 2022)

Lovely 2-iron. What is the loft?
TM website gives this range which I like the look of.

*CLUB        3         4         5          6          7          8         9         PW         AW*
LOFT       19°    21°   23.5°  26.5°  30.5°   35°   40°    45°        50°

​


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

Spike wrench. I know I've got several somewhere but can't for the life of me find them anywhere


----------



## Boomy (Apr 9, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Lovely 2-iron. What is the loft?
TM website gives this range which I like the look of.

*CLUB        3         4         5          6          7          8         9         PW         AW*
LOFT       19°    21°   23.5°  26.5°  30.5°   35°   40°    45°        50°

​

Click to expand...

Thanks 👍🏻 it’s a beaut 👌🏻 with 17° of loft 🚀


----------



## Fabia999 (Apr 11, 2022)

Finally bridged the gap and finished my wedge set. 48 degree SM7. can't wait!


----------



## apj0524 (Apr 11, 2022)

Golfbidder - Cobra One 3i in black for those windy days


----------



## SimonC (Apr 11, 2022)

Expensive weekend for me, I bought the following:

1) Motocaddy S1 DHC with the extended battery. One of the lads I was playing with on Saturday made a comment about how old my trolley was, I said how reliable it had been over the last 20 years but this must have given it the kiss of death as 3 holes later the frame snapped & the part required isn't available anywhere so I decided to take the plunge & order a new one.

2) A pair of PAYNTR X 001 F golf shoes after reading some good reviews on them & having my Adidas ZG21 Motions give me the worst blisters I've ever had on both feet now on eBay as I'm not even attempting to break them in.

3) A pair of Nike Air Max 270 G shoes


----------



## Bratty (Apr 11, 2022)

Under Armour  storm daytona top, half-price in the mid-season sale.
https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb...1366280_color=031&start=12&breadCrumbLast=Men


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2022)

Garmin S12 golf watch to replace my trusty S1. Bought via our Pro shop, they price matched Snainton golf.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 14, 2022)

Possibly the comfiest golf shoes I have ever worn 😄 Comfort straight out of the box! I must be officially old… Skechers are the way forward.  They blow my myjoys and adidas retros out of the water for comfort - goal achieved 😊 Sick of blisters and tired trotters!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 14, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Possibly the comfiest golf shoes I have ever worn 😄 Comfort straight out of the box! I must be officially old… Skechers are the way forward.  They blow my myjoys and adidas retros out of the water for comfort - goal achieved 😊 Sick of blisters and tired trotters!
View attachment 42276

Click to expand...

Sketchers are the way forward! Love them!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 14, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Possibly the comfiest golf shoes I have ever worn 😄 Comfort straight out of the box! I must be officially old… Skechers are the way forward.  They blow my myjoys and adidas retros out of the water for comfort - goal achieved 😊 Sick of blisters and tired trotters!
View attachment 42276

Click to expand...

What’s the width like?


----------



## Boomy (Apr 14, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Sketchers are the way forward! Love them!
		
Click to expand...

Soooo comfortable straight out of the box and feel really stable 👌🏼


----------



## Boomy (Apr 14, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			What’s the width like?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got broad feet and usually have to size up (even with a wide specific FJ shoe) These are perfect in my regular 9.5 👌🏼 So I’d safely say they’re a comfort wide fit.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 16, 2022)

I have a new cap (baldy) and some of those Honma tw-x balls arriving today, looking forward to giving them a whirl tomorrow.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 17, 2022)

timd77 said:



			I have a new cap (baldy) and some of those Honma tw-x balls arriving today, looking forward to giving them a whirl tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

First impressions of the balls, very nice. None lost, has to be a good sign!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2022)

Two FJ polo shirts


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 18, 2022)

A dozen Bridgestone Tour B XS balls. 

Sadly 2 of them didn't make it through this afternoons round...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

Under Armour polo and ProQuip shorts from County Golf. £20 & £16.50, can't complain at those prices.

Also last week when I was in Scotland, we visited Trump Turnberry and had lunch there one day. Didn't get to play because it's £200, and my wife is probably too much of a novice to get the full appreciation (not even sure they allow beginners without official handicaps tbh), but I did buy a Turnberry towel and scorecard holder in the gift shop. She kept pointing at polos and saying how nice they were, but they were about £100 - I thought if I was going to pay £100 for a bloody polo I might as well double that and actually play the flipping course!


----------



## Dando (Apr 22, 2022)

It would seem that I’ve just won a rogue driver from eBay. £90 so if I don’t like it I shouldn’t lose too much money.
It’s only got a stiff flex so I might need to take it easy


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 22, 2022)

Ordered a new road cycling helmet. Decided it’s probably time to replace my 15+ year old Trek Team / US Postal / Lance Armstrong the drug cheat colours. 😬


----------



## Bratty (Apr 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			It would seem that I’ve just won a rogue driver from eBay. £90 so if I don’t like it I shouldn’t lose too much money.
It’s only got a stiff flex so I might need to take it easy
		
Click to expand...

You'll be really pissed off when it arrives and it's right handed...! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Apr 22, 2022)

Bratty said:



			You'll be really pissed off when it arrives and it's right handed...! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2022)

Two FJ polo shorts


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Oh bugger
		
Click to expand...

You haven't "done a Gibbo" have you


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Apr 23, 2022)

So a golf club size arrived yesterday and was sitting my hallway when I got back from the Friday rollup.

Wife: Have you bought another golf club?
Me: No of course not...................I bought two.

I recently bought a new Cobra King LTDx Max driver and have got on so well with it, I decided to replace my Cobra F7 Fairway with a LTDx Max 3 Fairway. When looking at ClubHouseGolf I discover if you bought two clubs you got £15 off per club. So I added the Cobra King LTDx 3 Hybrid to the order.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2022)

FuzzyDuck said:



			So a golf club size arrived yesterday and was sitting my hallway when I got back from the Friday rollup.

Wife: Have you bought another golf club?
Me: No of course not...................I bought two.

I recently bought a new Cobra King LTDx Max driver and have got on so well with it, I decided to replace my Cobra F7 Fairway with a LTDx Max 3 Fairway. When looking at ClubHouseGolf I discover if you bought two clubs you got £15 off per club. So I added the Cobra King LTDx 3 Hybrid to the order.
		
Click to expand...

I'm laughing at the conversation. It's recognisable to me, and I'm sure to many others 🤣. I'm guessing your wife was tutting during the conversation, or is that just mine?


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 23, 2022)

Sqairz shoes arrived. Feel very comfy. 1st time on the course tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2022)

Pair of Footjoy Flex Coastal for the summer. I wanted the white version but they seem to be an old model and everywhere only had baby foot sizes left, so went for the light grey from Clubhouse Golf for £75. Decided my Nike Air Max 1Gs are not actually that comfortable, they feel a bit tight, so gone for something a bit softer and comfy looking.


----------



## RichA (Apr 26, 2022)

5 x UA polos from County Golf - all £20 or less. Thank you @Orikoru 
After a lifetime in black and dark grey, I've decided to spice things up a little.
MrsA is thrilled and I don't think I'll need to buy any more for a few years.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2022)

RichA said:



			5 x UA polos from County Golf - all £20 or less. Thank you @Orikoru
After a lifetime in black and dark grey, I've decided to spice things up a little.
MrsA is thrilled and I don't think I'll need to buy any more for a few years.

View attachment 42393

Click to expand...

Very Autumnal.


----------



## tomshanks (Apr 26, 2022)

An old Nike Vapor Driver that popped up on Gumtree. Had one years ago that I part exchanged for an M1 (turned out to be a bad move). Been casually on the lookout for a Vapor with the Fubuki shaft, fingers crossed its as good as I remember!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2022)

Cutter and Buck jumper


----------



## Boomy (Apr 27, 2022)

Treated myself to some lucky Callaway Chrome Soft golf balls ☘️


----------



## Boomy (Apr 27, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Sqairz shoes arrived. Feel very comfy. 1st time on the course tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

How were they? Did you get them shipped from the US?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

Last pair of shorts I ordered were too tight as it turns out. (I'm basically a 33 waist so I have to gamble on 32 or 34, didn't pay off this time.) So I've ordered a Dwyer & Co pair in navy, and also threw in a rather fetching salmon pair of Callaway ones. Both £20 each from... you already know where from.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Last pair of shorts I ordered were too tight as it turns out. (I'm basically a 33 waist so I have to gamble on 32 or 34, didn't pay off this time.) So I've ordered a Dwyer & Co pair in navy, and also threw in a rather fetching salmon pair of Callaway ones. Both £20 each from... you already know where from.
		
Click to expand...

More commission coming your way. Under Armour polo and some Proquip shorts. £36.


----------



## chico (Apr 27, 2022)

RichA said:



			5 x UA polos from County Golf - all £20 or less. Thank you @Orikoru
After a lifetime in black and dark grey, I've decided to spice things up a little.
MrsA is thrilled and I don't think I'll need to buy any more for a few years.

View attachment 42393

Click to expand...

You've been Tango'd. 😂


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2022)

chico said:



			You've been Tango'd. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Nobody can ever say, "Sorry mate, I didn't see you," again!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Last pair of shorts I ordered were too tight as it turns out. (I'm basically a 33 waist so I have to gamble on 32 or 34, didn't pay off this time.) So I've ordered a Dwyer & Co pair in navy, and also threw in a rather fetching salmon pair of Callaway ones. Both £20 each from... you already know where from.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to stick to certain brands I know fit well, don't fade or shrink and fit when I buy them. Like you I've had some realyl sizing issues (Druids a particular case in point)


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I tend to stick to certain brands I know fit well, don't fade or shrink and fit when I buy them. Like you I've had some realyl sizing issues (Druids a particular case in point)
		
Click to expand...

My wife made an excellent suggestion that I can't believe I never thought of before - order both sizes, making it enough for free delivery then just return the incorrect size for the delivery cost anyway. 😆 Knew there was a reason I kept her around.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 28, 2022)

A membership to Fraserburgh golf club, a bit of an extravagance considering I’m only here half the year and probably won’t get much use in winter.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 28, 2022)

BrianM said:



			A membership to Fraserburgh golf club, a bit of an extravagance considering I’m only here half the year and probably won’t get much use in winter.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, Scottish winters can be brutal, so it may be no bad thing. Make hay while the sun shines, and all that! 😉


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 28, 2022)

BrianM said:



			A membership to Fraserburgh golf club, a bit of an extravagance considering I’m only here half the year and probably won’t get much use in winter.
		
Click to expand...

My son was at their driving range yesterday he thought it was brilliant with all the modern technology to use.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 28, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			My son was at their driving range yesterday he thought it was brilliant with all the modern technology to use.
		
Click to expand...

Was there myself today, The Top tracer is decent as well, boy I have lessons with works there also.
What boat is he on.....


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 28, 2022)

A


BrianM said:



			Was there myself today, The Top tracer is decent as well, boy I have lessons with works there also.
What boat is he on.....
		
Click to expand...

Antares,  Shetland boat, he’s at college there this week doing part of his class one engineering ticket.


----------



## Jason.H (Apr 28, 2022)

Boomy said:



			How were they? Did you get them shipped from the US?
		
Click to expand...

Hi they are the correct size and comfortable. Certainly feel a lot more stable during the swing compared to my eqt Adidas shoes. I had a friend bring them back to the UK for me. 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2022)

Bought the other day but just arrived, a TM Jetspeed 3 & 5 wood for my wife, courtesy of @chellie ! We'll see how she gets on with them on Sunday.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bought the other day but just arrived, a TM Jetspeed 3 & 5 wood for my wife, courtesy of @chellie ! We'll see how she gets on with them on Sunday. 

Click to expand...

Hope she likes them


----------



## Brechin balata (Apr 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My wife made an excellent suggestion that I can't believe I never thought of before - order both sizes, making it enough for free delivery then just return the incorrect size for the delivery cost anyway. 😆 Knew there was a reason I kept her around.
		
Click to expand...

This is an absolute game changer many thanks. It is the Simplest ideas that make sO much sense.


----------



## Old Colner (Apr 29, 2022)

BrianM said:



			A membership to Fraserburgh golf club, a bit of an extravagance considering I’m only here half the year and probably won’t get much use in winter.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but they will also last twice as long.

I am up there on a golfing trip to Elgin in a couple of weeks, hope the weather is warming up.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			Ah, but they will also last twice as long.

I am up there on a golfing trip to Elgin in a couple of weeks, hope the weather is warming up.
		
Click to expand...

An absolute belter of a day today, enjoy your golfing trip, you can't really go wrong with the Moray courses.


----------



## Old Colner (Apr 29, 2022)

BrianM said:



			An absolute belter of a day today, enjoy your golfing trip, you can't really go wrong with the Moray courses.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks, looking forward to it, it is an annual event I have been going for about 8 years but the group have going for over 20 years.


----------



## GGTTH (Apr 30, 2022)

TSi 2 with HZRDUS SMOKE.

8 weeks though...


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 30, 2022)

New grips on driver and 3w, and a club branded putter cover.  Only got the putter cover as the dual Velcro scotty one gets on my tits, the club one is single magnetic


----------



## sunshine (Apr 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My wife made an excellent suggestion that I can't believe I never thought of before - order both sizes, making it enough for free delivery then just return the incorrect size for the delivery cost anyway. 😆 Knew there was a reason I kept her around.
		
Click to expand...

People have abused this to the point that many websites have banned users, and stopped free returns. Common for people (well let's be honest women mainly) to order a dozen dresses, try them all on, take photos to post on social media, and then return everything.

It's a slippery slope for you


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 30, 2022)

A second hand shaft for my driver to experiment with reducing the length.  I hit three drives this week gripping down about 1.5 inches … all went straight and further.  I guess that they went further, despite the shorter length, as I found it easier to hit the sweet spot.  Anyway, I’ll see what happens … it will be either a success (at best) or an interesting experiment (at worst).


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2022)

An x flex projectx hzrdus driver shaft


----------



## Carlwm (May 1, 2022)

My old driver, a Cleveland 588, broke in transit recently and I managed to find a second-hand Cobra King Speedzone as a replacement. 

The shaft is quite a bit shorter than I'm used to and, so far, I'm a tad inconsistent with it but when I get it right, the ball is going a decent distance further than it used to with my old club.


----------



## Skytot (May 1, 2022)

Ben Ross 54 sand wedge .
Tried all the usual suspects but I was getting the same spin & distance with the Ben Ross . The BR was £70 compared with £160 for a Vokey .


----------



## Brads (May 1, 2022)

G Fore polo and trousers plus two Lyle and Scott polos
All from TKMaxx who are on fire for golf wear just now.

All for under £90.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			An x flex projectx hzrdus driver shaft
		
Click to expand...

What head you putting it in?


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			What head you putting it in?
		
Click to expand...

Got a rogue sub zero - had a whack at the range on Friday with the stiff flex it came with and the numbers were pretty good


----------



## Oddsocks (May 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			Got a rogue sub zero - had a whack at the range on Friday with the stiff flex it came with and the numbers were pretty good
		
Click to expand...

that’s all I need, it’s bad enough you hitting a 6i up my drives!


----------



## IainP (May 4, 2022)

Felt like I've been missing out in not being able to moan about the Sky coverage/pundits/studio features/commentators 😉 - so I've dibbed in on the Now TV £20 a month deal. If I don't can it, it'll cover the 3 mens' majors


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2022)

Just ordered a Cobra LTDx hybrid in 24° from Golfbidder. Have lost faith in my 23° Ping a bit lately, seem to hit weak cuts that fade too much, much moreso with that one than anything else in the bag. Even the 27° of the same club I still like, weirdly. But had my head turned by the LTDx anyway, love my Cobra woods so hopefully more of the same.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2022)

Enjoyed hitting the 4i that much two weeks ago that a matching 3i is now on route.  Im not convinced it’s the right shaft but cheap enough to have it reshafted if needed.

All hybrids could be at risk


----------



## Bratty (May 5, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Enjoyed hitting the 4i that much two weeks ago that a matching 3i is now on route.  Im not convinced it’s the right shaft but cheap enough to have it reshafted if needed.

All hybrids could be at risk
		
Click to expand...

As could golfers on adjacent holes! 😜


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2022)

Bratty said:



			As could golfers on adjacent holes! 😜
		
Click to expand...

Not just adjacent ones...


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2022)

Bratty said:



			As could golfers on adjacent holes! 😜
		
Click to expand...

It’s  got a soft whippy shaft, there could well be some duck hook arrows coming out! Good thing is I’ve done my due diligence and no relevant holes have public access to the right so no bystanders will be hurt in this process


----------



## Bratty (May 5, 2022)

13 GolfPride CP-X grips, in undersize. Currently with Hilden Golf Centre getting put on for me with 4 layers of tape. And I don't care how easy it is to put grips on, I'm more than happy for someone else to do it.
The grips cost £189 and they're fitting them for free for me, so taking the cheapest online price I can find, it's only costing me £26 for fitting. And I think that's a bargain to fit them for me! I really do have better things to do!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2022)

Bratty said:



			13 GolfPride CP-X grips, in undersize. Currently with Hilden Golf Centre getting put on for me with 4 layers of tape. And I don't care how easy it is to put grips on, I'm more than happy for someone else to do it.
The grips cost £189 and they're fitting them for free for me, so taking the cheapest online price I can find, it's only costing me £26 for fitting. And I think that's a bargain to fit them for me! I really do have better things to do!
		
Click to expand...

Undersized, ribbed and dimpled….. I thought you was trying something new? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bratty (May 6, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Undersized, ribbed and dimpled….. I thought you was trying something new? 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

🤣 I turned them inside out... why should she have all the fun! 😉


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2022)

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Yorkhacker (May 6, 2022)

A pair of Skechers GO Golf Pro 5 Hyper Golf shoes. They're very comfortable and fit great. But not sure whether I'm going to keep them as I'm not sure about the styling. They're definitely not as nice as the GO Golf Pro 4s I've already got.


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2022)

A white induction hob and a few accessories, got to love Amazon


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			A white induction hob and a few accessories, got to love Amazon   

View attachment 42488

Click to expand...

How many yards can you hit with that?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			A white induction hob and a few accessories, got to love Amazon   

View attachment 42488

Click to expand...

I thought there were you’re irons in the knife holder on first glance


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I thought there were you’re irons in the knife holder on first glance
		
Click to expand...

No silly, these are mine...




And for our younger viewers, these are what we used to call 'long irons'


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			No silly, these are mine...

View attachment 42490


And for our younger viewers, these are what we used to call 'long irons'  

Click to expand...

No, they're definitely knives alright.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 6, 2022)

..and two more pics of the one on the right...


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			No silly, these are mine...

View attachment 42490


And for our younger viewers, these are what we used to call 'long irons'  

Click to expand...

Us younger players players have long shafted 6irons with less loft than your 1 iron!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 42491


..and two more pics of the one on the right...

View attachment 42492
View attachment 42493

Click to expand...

Sweet spot looks like it has not seen much use..


----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Sweet spot looks like it has not seen much use..
		
Click to expand...

What sweet spot?


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 6, 2022)

I've only hit two shots with the Maxfli 2-iron last Autumn and the Wilson Fluid Feel 1-iron is having its first outing with me on Monday.


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2022)

My new driver shaft turned up today so of course I’ve been to range to give it a go. 😳

Need to remember it’s got a cack handed tip if I want to adjust the loft.

I can’t believe the difference between this rogue head and the original epic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Oddsocks (May 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			My new driver shaft turned up today so of course I’ve been to range to give it a go. 😳

Need to remember it’s got a cack handed tip if I want to adjust the loft.

I can’t believe the difference between this rogue head and the original epic
		
Click to expand...

glad you tracked one down. 👍


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2022)

As a person who normally changes the irons rather than the grips, I've  now changed and decided to order a set of grips and change them myself 🤔

My club want £14 + per club for the new Golf Pride grips fitted, I bought a set of Champkey grips from Amazon, with a curved blade knife, solution and 14 grip tapes for under £50. I watched several videos on YouTube and got everything sorted this morning and got stuck in. The 1st tape was a bit bobbly but all the rest went well and all clubs bar the driver and my new driving iron regripped, and looking good. I went for mid size over my normal standard grips so looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Wabinez (May 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 42496

Click to expand...

just bought the same. Fingers crossed the fit is good. Bought some Fuels recently and they are great, so hopefully these are the same


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			just bought the same. Fingers crossed the fit is good. Bought some Fuels recently and they are great, so hopefully these are the same
		
Click to expand...

I have a few pairs of the normal ones and always go a size smaller than normal , wasn’t a fan of the Fuels


----------



## Wabinez (May 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have a few pairs of the normal ones and always go a size smaller than normal , wasn’t a fan of the Fuels
		
Click to expand...

interesting, I went up a little in the Fuels. I remember having some ProSLs a few years ago and obviously got the wrong size as they weren’t comfortable at all, so got my fingers crossed!


----------



## G1z1 (May 8, 2022)

Spent £5 in the hardware shop this morning and made a swing path trainer in less than 5 minutes. Its easy to hit right down the middle on chips but I’m catching the front left foam on full swings cause of my over the top.


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2022)

chrisd said:



			As a person who normally changes the irons rather than the grips, I've  now changed and decided to order a set of grips and change them myself 🤔

My club want £14 + per club for the new Golf Pride grips fitted, I bought a set of Champkey grips from Amazon, with a curved blade knife, solution and 14 grip tapes for under £50. I watched several videos on YouTube and got everything sorted this morning and got stuck in. The 1st tape was a bit bobbly but all the rest went well and all clubs bar the driver and my new driving iron regripped, and looking good. I went for mid size over my normal standard grips so looking forward to trying them.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you found this top video!


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2022)

Crow said:



			Hope you found this top video!







Click to expand...

Strangely not 🤫


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Strangely not 🤫
		
Click to expand...

You were probably looking under "golf" when it's actually under "cures for insomnia"


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2022)

Crow said:



			You were probably looking under "golf" when it's actually under "cures for insomnia"
		
Click to expand...

Great !   I'll check it out at 2am 👍👍👍


----------



## Dan_Nicol (May 9, 2022)

Swingyde & Grip aid


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

A lightweight breathable Nike cap for summer.


----------



## Brads (May 11, 2022)

A rusty Cleveland 588 wedge in 56deg flavour from gc4c for the princely sum of £19.99
8 quid midi grip fitted and its now my leave in the caravan / boot of the car club for a quick swing when the opportunity arises


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2022)

Dan_Nicol said:



			Swingyde & Grip aid

View attachment 42529

Click to expand...

I used the swingyde for a while and it was useful but ended up in the practice bag and I rarely got to it again. Went to someone on here. I did a review when I got it https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/swingyde-training-aid.html


----------



## Dan_Nicol (May 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I used the swingyde for a while and it was useful but ended up in the practice bag and I rarely got to it again. Went to someone on here. I did a review when I got it https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.com/2016/12/swingyde-training-aid.html

Click to expand...

ahh brill ill give that a read thank you. going to the range later tonight to give it ots 1st go


----------



## Robster59 (May 12, 2022)

2 boxes of Honma TW-S golf balls, a pair of Stromberg Trousers and a Greg Norman Polo from Online golf. 
Unfortunately, OG delivered a Stuburt top in Small rather than the Greg Norman top in XL.  I'm awaiting their feedback.


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			2 boxes of Honma TW-S golf balls, a pair of Stromberg Trousers and a Greg Norman Polo from Online golf.
Unfortunately, OG delivered a Stuburt top in Small rather than the Greg Norman top in XL.  I'm awaiting their feedback.
		
Click to expand...

can you let @Oddsocks know about the trousers?
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 12, 2022)

An Epic Flash headcover for my 3 wood so it matches the driver and hybrids.

100 pro v1s for £50. Bought them for a mate who's going to Portugal next week but I opened the bag and they're absolute minters. Going to have to pick some up for myself now the corporate golf day season has started and the pickings are clearly rich at the Lytham Courses.


----------



## mister v (May 12, 2022)

where did you get the pro v1s from Mr Hacker


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 12, 2022)

My partners mum knows a bloke who lives in St Annes and collects the balls from the big three courses round there (Royal Lytham, SAOL and Fairhaven). He's just an old fella who does it as a bit of a supplementary income i guess.

Over winter the balls do drop off in quality somewhat but in Spring/Summer he's collecting balls that have just been given out on Corporate golf days and immediately sprayed into the rough by the once a year golfers so they're in great nick.

He could easily sell them for much more on FB or eBay but i guess its more hassle than its worth for him.


----------



## mister v (May 12, 2022)

what a great contact to have! im still a buying lakeballs....... im surprised there isnt a thread about them!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2022)

mister v said:



			what a great contact to have! im still a buying lakeballs....... im surprised there isnt a thread about them!
		
Click to expand...

One occasionally starts but it usually gets bogged down with too many people stating how awful they are, how we should be buying new etc. I'm with you, I also buy lake balls and I also wish I knew that wonderful person


----------



## Yorkhacker (May 12, 2022)

Some Wilson Triad balls. I'm desperate to break the 80 barrier, so I'm just the sort of person they're aimed at. Borrowed a sleeve from a mate already and really like the feel. Plus I've gone 36 holes without losing one, which is unusual for me, and the ball is yet to scuff up.


----------



## Newnsy (May 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One occasionally starts but it usually gets bogged down with too many people stating how awful they are, how we should be buying new etc. I'm with you, I also buy lake balls and I also wish I knew that wonderful person 

Click to expand...

I think people expect to be getting brand new balls from any of the lake ball site, my opinion is why would i hit a £4 ball into the trees on a casual round with my mates when i can hit a £1.50 ball into the same trees . 

I still hit a £4 ball into the trees for Comps though, like it makes any difference


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2022)

Newnsy said:



			I think people expect to be getting brand new balls from any of the lake ball site, my opinion is why would i hit a £4 ball into the trees on a casual round with my mates when i can hit a £1.50 ball into the same trees .

I still hit a £4 ball into the trees for Comps though, like it makes any difference 

Click to expand...

£1.50 . You mad crazy fool. Buy lake balls in winter, 50-60p a pop. Then you really don't care when it goes in the trees .

I have a selection of new balls in the bottom of my bag that get picked out and then returned as I don't want to lose expensive balls. I need therapy for this, it is ridiculous.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			£1.50 . You mad crazy fool. Buy lake balls in winter, 50-60p a pop. *Then you really don't care when it goes in the trees*.

I have a selection of new balls in the bottom of my bag that get picked out and then returned as I don't want to lose expensive balls. I need therapy for this, it is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that backfires, with an expensive ball you look for it for your full 3 minutes, might save you a few shots.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Surely that backfires, with an expensive ball you look for it for your full 3 minutes, might save you a few shots. 

Click to expand...

I was being a bit flippant there. I do look, I just don't get stressed if I don't find it. I might be miffed about losing the shot but not the cost of the ball.


----------



## Old Colner (May 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			£1.50 . You mad crazy fool. Buy lake balls in winter, 50-60p a pop. Then you really don't care when it goes in the trees .

I have a selection of new balls in the bottom of my bag that get picked out and then returned as I don't want to lose expensive balls. I need therapy for this, it is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

SSShhhh!!! don't let the cat out of the bag, we don't want everybody to know that the second hand balls are much cheaper in the winter.

Without derailing the thread, on your second point, I lost a brand new 1 hitter on the 1st tee Saturday, went in the tree in the middle of the fairway and never came down.


----------



## Springveldt (May 17, 2022)

An Epic Max 3 wood from eBay for £100. Has rust on the face and a sky mark but still seems like a decent deal for a club that was only released 15 months ago. I should be able to clean the rust off (common problem after some googling, was worried it was a fake) and sky marks don't bother me, especially since it's out at the toe.

Just need to try something a bit more forgiving as I've lost confidence with my Rogue SubZero 3 wood, haven't even taken it out the bag in the last 5 rounds.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			An Epic Max 3 wood from eBay for £100. Has rust on the face and a sky mark but still seems like a decent deal for a club that was only released 15 months ago. I should be able to clean the rust off (common problem after some googling, was worried it was a fake) and sky marks don't bother me, especially since it's out at the toe.

Just need to try something a bit more forgiving as I've lost confidence with my Rogue SubZero 3 wood, haven't even taken it out the bag in the last 5 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

You have to love it when people don't take care when they post clubs on ebay. Instant bargain for something that is, hopefully, fairly simple to resolve. If it doesn't work for you, and with a bit of tlc, you will easily get your money back on it.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 17, 2022)

Footjoy hydroknit jacket, bargain at £70 👍


----------



## Springveldt (May 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You have to love it when people don't take care when they post clubs on ebay. Instant bargain for something that is, hopefully, fairly simple to resolve. If it doesn't work for you, and with a bit of tlc, you will easily get your money back on it.
		
Click to expand...

That was my thought, might lose postage costs if it doesn't work out. Can probably sell my Rogue SubZero for not far off that price as well, so it was worth the chance.


----------



## Depreston (May 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Footjoy hydroknit jacket, bargain at £70 👍
		
Click to expand...

that's a bargain and it's a bloody great bit of kit 

you'd think i was employed by them the way i rave about them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Footjoy hydroknit jacket, bargain at £70 👍
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, was that ebay? Cracking price.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, was that ebay? Cracking price.
		
Click to expand...

Yep eBay, only small size left but as an upside to being in and out of hospital  over th last few years I took a punt and it fits 😁


----------



## Lump (May 17, 2022)

Another Rogue ST driver.
This time a Max LS. Struggling with the Triple Diamond. 
As they where so close in the fitting going to see if the Max LS is a little more controllable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2022)

Thanks to an AG voucher left over from Christmas, a pair of Stromberg shorts, really very good, and some Homma D1 balls from last year that were discounted at the till 😁


----------



## SimonC (May 20, 2022)

I had a fitting at Tour Issue Golf and ended up ordering a set of Mizuno Pro 223 irons with KBS Tour C Taper Lite 115 extra stiff shafts. I had better dispersion, a lot more ball speed and a lower more piercing ball flight which is exactly what I was hoping for. 
My current irons just don't suit the way I swing/deliver the club. Steve (the fitter) said I can play with my current irons but they aren't anywhere near optimal for me, serves me right for buying a second hand set off eBay. My numbers with the Mizuno's are now bang on the Trackman optimiser. My 7iron smash factor went from 1.34 to 1.41 and my launch came down from 20 to 16 degrees. 
The good news was my driver is already spot on for me and there was no gain to be made there which is good being as I kind of fit myself into that.


----------



## Jason.H (May 20, 2022)

SimonC said:



			I had a fitting at Tour Issue Golf and ended up ordering a set of Mizuno Pro 223 irons with KBS Tour C Taper Lite 115 extra stiff shafts. I had better dispersion, a lot more ball speed and a lower more piercing ball flight which is exactly what I was hoping for.
My current irons just don't suit the way I swing/deliver the club. Steve (the fitter) said I can play with my current irons but they aren't anywhere near optimal for me, serves me right for buying a second hand set off eBay. My numbers with the Mizuno's are now bang on the Trackman optimiser. My 7iron smash factor went from 1.34 to 1.41 and my launch came down from 20 to 16 degrees.
The good news was my driver is already spot on for me and there was no gain to be made there which is good being as I kind of fit myself into that.
		
Click to expand...

Hi did you try the 221/225? Looking to maybe get fitted myself. The 223 gets great reviews. Do they give you an idea   
of delivery date?


----------



## SimonC (May 20, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Hi did you try the 221/225? Looking to maybe get fitted myself. The 223 gets great reviews. Do they give you an idea  
of delivery date?
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't the 225's aren't really suitable for my game I don't really like hollow bodied irons as I don't need the jacked lofts and extra speed. The 221's look incredible but I wouldn't feel comfortable having them in the longer irons. 

I did try the Titleist T100 and T100S,  I could have quite easily bought the T100 irons instead but I've played Mizuno's in the past and preferred the feel of them so I decided on 223's.

I'm not sure how long they will take but the fitter said he already has a couple of sets of heads on order and he builds all the irons himself so I don't think the lead time will be all that long. He also said once they come in and he's built them I can go back and he will do a full gapping with loft and lie adjustments of required.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 21, 2022)

Resisting a cobra LTD head only that has been offered cheap.

On the plus side the new 3i is fun.


----------



## SimonC (May 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Resisting a cobra LTD head only that has been offered cheap.

On the plus side the new 3i is fun.
		
Click to expand...

Resistance is futile! Buy it and sell your current head. From what I've heard from people who fit clubs the LTD is a decent upgrade from the previous offerings from Cobra. I had a Radspeed for a short while but couldn't get on with it.I tried the LTD and it was comparable to my Stealth.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 21, 2022)

SimonC said:



			Resistance is futile! Buy it and sell your current head. From what I've heard from people who fit clubs the LTD is a decent upgrade from the previous offerings from Cobra. I had a Radspeed for a short while but couldn't get on with it.I tried the LTD and it was comparable to my Stealth.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got the speed zone and the difference compared to the f8 was massive! Looks like I took to long and missed the LTD anyway…. Thank god!


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 21, 2022)

PXG gen 4 driver. 

I own the gen 2 and it’s an absolute belting club. 

Picked this as an online custom fit from golf support. 

9 degree 0811X with a stiff 70 gram HZRDUS smoke blue ADX shaft and midsize grip. 

Absolute steal at 250 sheets. utter bargain.


----------



## Lump (May 21, 2022)

SimonC said:



			No I didn't the 225's aren't really suitable for my game I don't really like hollow bodied irons as I don't need the jacked lofts and extra speed. The 221's look incredible but I wouldn't feel comfortable having them in the longer irons.

I did try the Titleist T100 and T100S,  I could have quite easily bought the T100 irons instead but I've played Mizuno's in the past and preferred the feel of them so I decided on 223's.

I'm not sure how long they will take but the fitter said he already has a couple of sets of heads on order and he builds all the irons himself so I don't think the lead time will be all that long. He also said once they come in and he's built them I can go back and he will do a full gapping with loft and lie adjustments of required.
		
Click to expand...

Head won’t be an issue. KBS shafts are a absolute nightmare to get hold of atm, especially C-Taper of any type. 
My club builder had to pull in a favour and get a set from a Tour truck. 
Loving my 221 / 223 set, we had to bend the 221’s a little to gap up to the 223’s as they are so hot. 
Final buy for the season done yesterday. 
SM9’s ordered. 48, 54 & 60. Little bit of bending required when they arrive and they’ll be perfect


----------



## SimonC (May 21, 2022)

Lump said:



			Head won’t be an issue. KBS shafts are a absolute nightmare to get hold of atm, especially C-Taper of any type.
My club builder had to pull in a favour and get a set from a Tour truck.
Loving my 221 / 223 set, we had to bend the 221’s a little to gap up to the 223’s as they are so hot.
Final buy for the season done yesterday.
SM9’s ordered. 48, 54 & 60. Little bit of bending required when they arrive and they’ll be perfect
		
Click to expand...

I think he already has the shafts in stock which is good, well at least I'm hoping he has them in stock as he didn't say they would be an issue to get hold of. The 223's were a lot hotter than my P7MC's, I couldn't believe the difference in ball speed and there's only 2 degrees difference in loft between them.

Nice I won a brand new SM9 58 degree on ebay for £96 the other day and that arrived yesterday.


----------



## ger147 (May 22, 2022)

New wedge day, time to give the Vokey SM9's a whirl.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 23, 2022)

Yesterday, with the ebay auction ending in the closing minutes of the footy games, no other bidders...





Set of Lynx woods and a Ping Zing driver with graphite shaft. Total £14.99 inc postage. £3 per club ain't bad, eh?


----------



## Depreston (May 24, 2022)

Was looking for an open to play on the bank holiday next week... there wasn't any really 

but did see Dunstanburgh were still doing the £28 summer food deal so snapped that up
bacon roll... round of golf and pizza/burger and chips after what a bank holiday bargain


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Was looking for an open to play on the bank holiday next week... there wasn't any really

but did see Dunstanburgh were still doing the £28 summer food deal so snapped that up
bacon roll... round of golf and pizza/burger and chips after what a bank holiday bargain
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that’s a serious bargain 😳


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 24, 2022)

Bank holiday Friday, 3 forum members and I are playing in an invitation AM/AM at my club. Coffee on arrival, 18-holes and BBQ nosebag after.
 £25 per person with a chance to win prizes.

@Voyager EMH, @full_throttle, @GG26 and @Bdill93.


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Was looking for an open to play on the bank holiday next week... there wasn't any really

but did see Dunstanburgh were still doing the £28 summer food deal so snapped that up
bacon roll... round of golf and pizza/burger and chips after what a bank holiday bargain
		
Click to expand...

Cracking deal. Jealous the missus has me booked out for that Thursday and Friday or else I'd have been badgering some of the lads for a game there.


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			An Epic Max 3 wood from eBay for £100. Has rust on the face and a sky mark but still seems like a decent deal for a club that was only released 15 months ago. I should be able to clean the rust off (common problem after some googling, was worried it was a fake) and sky marks don't bother me, especially since it's out at the toe.

Just need to try something a bit more forgiving as I've lost confidence with my Rogue SubZero 3 wood, haven't even taken it out the bag in the last 5 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Club arrived on Friday and I'm actually happy with the condition. The sky mark isn't that bad, I just ran a black sharpie over it and it's barely noticeable now and the rust on the face doesn't look anywhere near as bad in person compared to the photo's.

I've still not hit it yet though. I put it in the bag for Saturday and when I put it down by the ball the face looked so closed that I thought to myself "I can't hit this, it's going miles left". So I need to get to a range or practice area and hit a few balls just to be sure.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Club arrived on Friday and I'm actually happy with the condition. The sky mark isn't that bad, I just ran a black sharpie over it and it's barely noticeable now and the rust on the face doesn't look anywhere near as bad in person compared to the photo's.

I've still not hit it yet though. I put it in the bag for Saturday and when I put it down by the ball the face looked so closed that I thought to myself "*I can't hit this, it's going miles left*". So I need to get to a range or practice area and hit a few balls just to be sure.
		
Click to expand...

Coward . Live on the edge, tee it up and smack it.


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Coward . Live on the edge, tee it up and smack it.
		
Click to expand...

 It was on the 17th and I was 1 under for the back 9 on a course I hadn't played before. 210 yard par 3 into the wind. Should have just hit it as I ended up healy cutting a 3 hybrid miles short and made a double bogey anyway.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



 It was on the 17th and I was 1 under for the back 9 on a course I hadn't played before. 210 yard par 3 into the wind. Should have just hit it as I ended up healy cutting a 3 hybrid miles short and made a double bogey anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, fair enough. Not the time to bring it out then. Saturday however, no excuses 😁


----------



## Springveldt (May 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, fair enough. Not the time to bring it out then. Saturday however, no excuses 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yep, first tee and straight left into the trees beside the chipping green. Same as the last 2 weeks with my driver.


----------



## Brads (May 24, 2022)

Powakaddy FX7 gps

Pro had a cancelled order and did a deal.


----------



## Jensen (May 24, 2022)

Druids Golf, pulled the plug on the Ambassador pack.
1x Jacket
2x Midlayers
2x Polos 
1x Cap
All for £99


----------



## marksman (May 25, 2022)

Motocaddy S1 DHC electric trolley.     To make life a little easier on my very hilly home course .


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 25, 2022)

A pair of these arrived today


----------



## Springveldt (May 26, 2022)

I noticed last night that my Srixon 4 Hybrid has a crack in it where the face and sole meet so obviously I need a couple of new hybrids now.

Just ordered a 3 and 4 Apex 21 hybrids from Callaway Preowned. The EU site appears to be down and the US one has a big sale on so I just used that. Works out at around £230 for both of them delivered. I'm guessing I'll get hit with import duties as well (did when I bought my Rogue 3 wood from them) but overall seems like a good deal for hybrids that only came out last year.

When they arrive I'll let the wife know that I've just bought myself an early father's day/birthday present. Probably chuck my M1 3 hybrid on eBay now.


----------



## Jason.H (May 26, 2022)

3 Smithworks wedges. Gunmetal. 48, 52 and 58. 1st outing today and really impressed with the drop and stop compared to the Mizuno T20,s I have. Nice to be able to carry onto the green knowing it’s going to stop even with a tailwind.


----------



## Mark1751 (May 26, 2022)

Some bamboo tees, stopped playing plastic ones ages ago


----------



## Jason.H (May 26, 2022)

Mark1751 said:



			Some bamboo tees, stopped playing plastic ones ages ago
		
Click to expand...

I have bamboo tees. I hate seeing broken plastic tees left on the ground.


----------



## IainP (May 26, 2022)

Seem to have broken all the rules and bought an untried, un-fitted driver 😲  ('cuz it seemed a bargain of course). 
Epic Speed 
Well, will be fun trying it ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2022)

Mark1751 said:



			Some bamboo tees, stopped playing plastic ones ages ago
		
Click to expand...

I find these close to unsnappable. I may go through 2-3 a year, no more. Brilliant things.


----------



## Jason.H (May 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I find these close to unsnappable. I may go through 2-3 a year, no more. Brilliant things.
		
Click to expand...

Same though my 1st one broke yesterday which surprised me as I’ve used it for a good few rounds


----------



## Jason.H (May 27, 2022)

IainP said:



			Seem to have broken all the rules and bought an untried, un-fitted driver 😲  ('cuz it seemed a bargain of course).
Epic Speed
Well, will be fun trying it ...
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I bought my Taylormade SIM Max2 without trying it. I’m either straight or a slight fade. Totally eliminates missing left which suits my home course as most OB is left side.


----------



## Orikoru (May 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I find these close to unsnappable. I may go through 2-3 a year, no more. Brilliant things.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly less durable than plastic then. I honestly can't remember the last time I broke a tee. Usually come home with more pink castles than I went out with. I swear some people just don't even look for them.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Slightly less durable than plastic then. I honestly can't remember the last time I broke a tee. Usually come home with more pink castles than I went out with. I swear some people just don't even look for them.
		
Click to expand...

See now I want to move to bamboo tees.. and I've said right next load of tees I'll buy will be them

But it would be less eco friendly to throw my old ones away lol so I must have opened a pack of pinks 4 years ago and playing the same 4 for the past 4 years lol they live on the bag


----------



## Orikoru (May 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			See now I want to move to bamboo tees.. and I've said right next load of tees I'll buy will be them

But it would be less eco friendly to throw my old ones away lol so I must have opened a pack of pinks 4 years ago and playing the same 4 for the past 4 years lol they live on the bag
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I bought two bags of pink castles probably about 4 years ago as well. Haven't even opened the second bag yet, they're sitting in my drawer. Given the amount of pink tees that I find on the course it wouldn't surprise me if I never have to buy driver tees again.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed. I bought two bags of pink castles probably about 4 years ago as well. Haven't even opened the second bag yet, they're sitting in my drawer. Given the amount of pink tees that I find on the course it wouldn't surprise me if I never have to buy driver tees again.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's the problem it's how many you find. If people didn't leave them about they wouldn't be an issue environmentally 

Don't think I ever lose them, if I do break one I just put it in the bin lol 

Normally replaced 4 holes later with a found one


----------



## BiMGuy (May 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I find these close to unsnappable. I may go through 2-3 a year, no more. Brilliant things.
		
Click to expand...

I bought 300 bamboo tees last year. I think I’m going to have to leave them in my will to someone.


----------



## Springveldt (May 29, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I noticed last night that my Srixon 4 Hybrid has a crack in it where the face and sole meet so obviously I need a couple of new hybrids now.

Just ordered a 3 and 4 Apex 21 hybrids from Callaway Preowned. The EU site appears to be down and the US one has a big sale on so I just used that. Works out at around £230 for both of them delivered. I'm guessing I'll get hit with import duties as well (did when I bought my Rogue 3 wood from them) but overall seems like a good deal for hybrids that only came out last year.

When they arrive I'll let the wife know that I've just bought myself an early father's day/birthday present. Probably chuck my M1 3 hybrid on eBay now.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, got import duties of £61 so not so much of a bargain now. 😂 Would have got them way cheaper on eBay.


----------



## sunshine (May 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed. I bought two bags of pink castles probably about 4 years ago as well. Haven't even opened the second bag yet, they're sitting in my drawer. Given the amount of pink tees that I find on the course it wouldn't surprise me if I never have to buy driver tees again.
		
Click to expand...

I've never bought a tee in my life.

Find as many as I lose / break. I'm quite specific - I only use white wooden tees in summer.

In winter I use a couple of long white plastic tees. I've been using the same two tees for 3 years. There's an argument that they are more environmentally friendly than wood / bamboo if you can use them for years.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I've never bought a tee in my life.

Find as many as I lose / break. I'm quite specific - I only use white wooden tees in summer.

In winter I use a couple of long white plastic tees. I've been using the same two tees for 3 years. *There's an argument that they are more environmentally friendly than wood / bamboo if you can use them for years*.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly, if you never lose any and constantly re-use them! This is what I've always said against wooden tees. They just break so easily and the little pieces get left everywhere.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Certainly, if you never lose any and constantly re-use them! This is what I've always said against wooden tees. They just break so easily and the little pieces get left everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

We were told at my last club to leave broken wooden tees where they were as the mower would simply obliterate them and turn them into such small pieces that they then broke down naturally and become part of the natural environment. The issue with plastic tees is that if the same happens the plastic does not break down. It gets eaten by animals, get into the ground, water etc and never breaks down.

You might not lose plastic tees but plenty do.


----------



## sunshine (May 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We were told at my last club to leave broken wooden tees where they were as the mower would simply obliterate them and turn them into such small pieces that they then broke down naturally and become part of the natural environment. The issue with plastic tees is that if the same happens the plastic does not break down. It gets eaten by animals, get into the ground, water etc and never breaks down.

You might not lose plastic tees but plenty do.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know how people lose those pink castle tees - they stand out from a mile away. The answer is probably to ban the plastic castle tees. Those are the only plastic ones I ever see broken.

On our par 3's we have little receptacles for broken tees. We were told that they blunt the blades of the mowers. I use a broken wooden tee when I'm hitting an iron, there's always a few lying around.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2022)

sunshine said:



*Don't know how people lose those pink castle tees - they stand out from a mile away.* The answer is probably to ban the plastic castle tees. Those are the only plastic ones I ever see broken.

On our par 3's we have little receptacles for broken tees. We were told that they blunt the blades of the mowers. I use a broken wooden tee when I'm hitting an iron, there's always a few lying around.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but I used to play with a bloke who used them and he was often scrambling around the tee box searching for his after a tee shot. They often leave the areas around a tee box quite long and they fly in never to be seen again.

I like those little upturned cups that are there to put your broken tees in. I suggested them at my last club in a meeting which is when the manager stated he was happy for them to be left and mashed up. Perhaps the green keeper would disagree, following your comment about blunting the blades.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree but I used to play with a bloke who used them and he was often scrambling around the tee box searching for his after a tee shot. They often leave the areas around a tee box quite long and they fly in never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

Pink castle tee user are the cause of most slow play. You’d think the bloody things were a priceless family heirloom.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Pink castle tee user are the cause of most slow play. You’d think the bloody things were a priceless family heirloom.
		
Click to expand...

Given how many I find just inches from the teeing area, I'd say it's more common that people don't even look for them at all.


----------



## Brads (May 30, 2022)

A Harley Davidson softail heritage classic .


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

Brads said:



			A Harley Davidson softail heritage classic .
		
Click to expand...

Where do you put your clubs?


----------



## Mark1751 (May 31, 2022)

Some pro v1’s as I fancy a changed from Bridgestone this season


----------



## SimonC (May 31, 2022)

2 pairs of Payntr 002X golf shoes one pair in white & the other in black. I have a pair of the 001's & they are really comfortable. Mygolfspy had them top of their best spikeless shoe in this years list.

Also bought a Ventus Red 6X for my drive even though the Ventus Blue 6X I have is working well enough, I just like to mess around too much.


----------



## sunshine (May 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Pink castle tee user are the cause of most slow play. You’d think the bloody things were a priceless family heirloom.
		
Click to expand...

So we're all agreed. Ban pink castle tees, for the good of the game and the environment!


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2022)

A Castore hooded waterproof jacket. Thanks @Buckles01 👀


----------



## 5OTT (May 31, 2022)

Cleveland CBX2 58 degree wedge.


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed. I bought two bags of pink castles probably about 4 years ago as well. Haven't even opened the second bag yet, they're sitting in my drawer. Given the amount of pink tees that I find on the course it wouldn't surprise me if I never have to buy driver tees again.
		
Click to expand...

A bloke at our place bought a monster bag of 500 of them last year. He was asked how many he's got left......600 !!!! LOL


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2022)

*Easygreen 1300 Golf Rangefinder*

don’t know if there any good but it looks
Like Aldi are doing them
For £130.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A Castore hooded waterproof jacket. Thanks @Buckles01 👀
		
Click to expand...

their gear looks class like hoping county golf get their mits on some  doubt it though


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 1, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



*Easygreen 1300 Golf Rangefinder*

don’t know if there any good but it looks
Like Aldi are doing them
For £130.
		
Click to expand...

If it's this one...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0747SXZ96

Then it's really good. I've been using one for 4 years now and never had an issue with it.


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2022)

sunshine said:



			So we're all agreed. Ban pink castle tees, for the good of the game and the environment!
		
Click to expand...

@Oddsocks will be devastated if this happens


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Pink castle tee user are the cause of most slow play. You’d think the bloody things were a priceless family heirloom.
		
Click to expand...

Give your head a wobble, biggest pile of tosh ever posted!


----------



## Skytot (Jun 1, 2022)

Cutter & Buck water resistant hoodie jacket £14.99.. County Golf


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 6, 2022)

This from my club.


They've put new tee furniture, so I got this for a contribution to the Captain's charity.
Should look nice somewhere in the garden.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2022)

A cup / bottle holder for my trolley. The official one that fits was £25, the universal ones don't seem to fit a Gokart because of the design. After a bit of thinking I checked out pushchair travel cup holders and bought one from John Lewis for £8. It fits on the handle perfectly .


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			This from my club.
View attachment 42912

They've put new tee furniture, so I got this for a contribution to the Captain's charity.
Should look nice somewhere in the garden.
		
Click to expand...

Your garden is 354 yards long? Fair play.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Your garden is 354 yards long? Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

His garden is merely the tee.
The green is in a garden 20 houses down the road.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2022)

A Titleist TSi2 Driver, Looking forward to trying it on the course 😀


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Your garden is 354 yards long? Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

Nah he is a senior, it’s 337 long. 😁   Wonder why there is no red tee yardage. 🤔


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Your garden is 354 yards long? Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

It feels like that when I'm mowing it!  400m2!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2022)

Was in TK Maxx last night and they had a mauve Peter Millar polo for £25! It's really nice and they normally go for 80-odd so that was a nice find.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

Well last week I bought 2 New FJ polos to add to the golf gear

yesterday I bought a Radspeed one length 3 hybrid as I love my 4 and 5 one lengths but the 3 wood I have doesnt suit my course.. too many above or below feet lies so it doesnt get much of an outing.. hoping the 3 will be an option off the tee and for those par 5s

got a new grip for it to match the rest

today picked up a hybrid cover for it aswell as I like to have different ones from the brands


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2022)

A Mizuno den caddy for my office.


----------



## IainP (Jun 9, 2022)

Far to 'young' for me 🤣
But I thought they were a bit of a bargain...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

IainP said:



			Far to 'young' for me 🤣
But I thought they were a bit of a bargain...
View attachment 42982

Click to expand...

They look really comfortable. Did you request the South Korea flags??


----------



## IainP (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They look really comfortable. Did you request the South Korea flags??
		
Click to expand...

Nah, maybe why a good price. I'd been pontificating, the good lady is into a few things SK and encouraged the click to buy. Didn't think the flags were too in face.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 9, 2022)

IainP said:



			Nah, maybe why a good price. I'd been pontificating, the good lady is into a few things SK and encouraged the click to buy. Didn't think the flags were too in face.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t wear them when you play in the North Korean Open.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jun 10, 2022)

Sick of having golf stuff all over the garage, so got one of these. Under £100 with code THANKS10 from Caddy Club


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2022)

Not me but I thought it might be of interest to some. My lad went to a PXG fitting session today at a local club. He fancied a 3 wood, their 0211 range is very reasonable and it was a chance to play around. Anyway, he had a great time, it was a proper fitting with a range of shafts, loft and lie checked, loads of balls hit and data checked by Trackman etc. He has ordered a 3 wood with stiff shaft, it ended up being about £170-175. 

A fun experience if someone is on the lookout for any type of new club.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Far to 'young' for me 🤣
But I thought they were a bit of a bargain...
View attachment 42982

Click to expand...

mint them


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 14, 2022)

M1 DHC trolley 😊


----------



## Jensen (Jun 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not me but I thought it might be of interest to some. My lad went to a PXG fitting session today at a local club. He fancied a 3 wood, their 0211 range is very reasonable and it was a chance to play around. Anyway, he had a great time, it was a proper fitting with a range of shafts, loft and lie checked, loads of balls hit and data checked by Trackman etc. He has ordered a 3 wood with stiff shaft, it ended up being about £170-175.

A fun experience if someone is on the lookout for any type of new club.
		
Click to expand...

What club was that ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2022)

Jensen said:



			What club was that ?
		
Click to expand...

PXG 0211 3 Wood.

They did other pxg ranges, putters, irons, hybrids, Woods, drivers. 
	


Sorry, did you mean golf club? Morpeth GC. They seem to be a dealer I think so do these every so often.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			PXG 0211 3 Wood.

They did other pxg ranges, putters, irons, hybrids, Woods, drivers. 
	View attachment 43071


Sorry, did you mean golf club? Morpeth GC. They seem to be a dealer I think so do these every so often.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I need a new hybrid 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Interesting, I need a new hybrid 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Morpeth and Blackwell Grange GC do them in our part of the world. If you go on their website it shows you the fitting locations. 

My lad had a really good time. There was no pressure, they tried lots of options, the fitter couldn't have been nicer. The cost of the 0211 range is a real game changer and brings fitting into range for many more golfers (no PXG, you can't use this in your advertising..........unless you send me free gear of course 😄)


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2022)

The latest copy of maxim magazine


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Morpeth and Blackwell Grange GC do them in our part of the world. If you go on their website it shows you the fitting locations.

My lad had a really good time. There was no pressure, they tried lots of options, the fitter couldn't have been nicer. The cost of the 0211 range is a real game changer and brings fitting into range for many more golfers (no PXG, you can't use this in your advertising..........unless you send me free gear of course 😄)
		
Click to expand...

It’s bizarre how they have gone from being a premium brand with premium prices to being way cheaper than the middle of the road stuff. I guess it’s all about the bottom line.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 16, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			It’s bizarre how they have gone from being a premium brand with premium prices to being way cheaper than the middle of the road stuff. I guess it’s all about the bottom line.
		
Click to expand...

Shifting in volume at lower margins, bigger manufacturing volumes will reduce the cost of production as will bulk shipping.

Or could it simply be the fact that they are not paying a huge percentage of tour players silly money?  Isn’t it funny how when Rory went to Nike all clothing, clubs and shoes went up or when Rory and tiger went to TM their clubs rocketed it price.  Simply put joe public pays their salaries through inflated RRP pricing,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			It’s bizarre how they have gone from being a premium brand with premium prices to being way cheaper than the middle of the road stuff. I guess it’s all about the bottom line.
		
Click to expand...

I've played with a couple of guys at our place who have the 0211 driver. They were both very happy with it. 

As you say, that range is one of the most affordable out there. One extreme to another.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 16, 2022)

I ve just ordered a.set of 0211DC irons.
Had the fitting sheets from my Mizunos so it was just a case of getting the shaft sorted. 
If I'm not happy then they'll take them back and reshaft, although I didn't ask what cost would be involved 😂


----------



## SimonC (Jun 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I ve just ordered a.set of 0211DC irons.
Had the fitting sheets from my Mizunos so it was just a case of getting the shaft sorted.
If I'm not happy then they'll take them back and reshaft, although I didn't ask what cost would be involved 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll like them, I bought my dad a set of these with graphite shafts for his birthday around 6 months ago I he loves them. 

I've hit quite a few shots with them myself & they feel good but for me they go way too far, as in 200 yard 7 irons but I'm not the target player for this sort of club. For what you get they are excellent value


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			The latest copy of maxim magazine
		
Click to expand...


Hahaha..... saw the front cover on her instagram feed


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 17, 2022)

Over the last two years I have turned into a full bag PXG w****r, despite me thinking that the ‘image’ of the brand is rank 😂

Started with gen2 woods, then got 0811 gen 3 irons and have Recently added a ‘battle ready bat attack 🤣’ putter… 

Comical names, brash branding and full on rootin tooting yeehaw image aside. They are the best clubs in terms of feel, performance and quality I have ever owned. 

They might look a little brash but by god they are soft, delicate and gorgeous to hit. 

I also paid way less than pretty much all other OEM’s offerings due to PXG slashing the costs when new generation gear is released. 

So I only have vokey wedges now other than PXG and i be swapping them out soon. 

I draw the line at getting a PXG bag though. I mean they look smart as anything but I’m not quite ready for the looks it will bring 😂😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I ve just ordered a.set of 0211DC irons.
Had the fitting sheets from my Mizunos so it was just a case of getting the shaft sorted.
If I'm not happy then they'll take them back and reshaft, although I didn't ask what cost would be involved 😂
		
Click to expand...

If bought new. PXG allow you one free shaft swap within the first month or two. 

I know because I changed my iron shafts from an X to a Stiff all FOC including collection postage etc.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 17, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			If bought new. PXG allow you one free shaft swap within the first month or two.

I know because I changed my iron shafts from an X to a Stiff all FOC including collection postage etc.
		
Click to expand...

How long did your original order take and what was the turn around on the reshaft ?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			How long did your original order take and what was the turn around on the reshaft ?
		
Click to expand...

original order was 6 weeks I think.

Reshaft took a week to arrange and the Clubs took two weeks to be sorted and returned

Also. Clubs built in US but shaft swap was done in the uk I think


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Over the last two years I have turned into a full bag PXG w****r, despite me thinking that the ‘image’ of the brand is rank 😂

Started with gen2 woods, then got 0811 gen 3 irons and have Recently added a ‘battle ready bat attack 🤣’ putter…

Comical names, brash branding and full on rootin tooting yeehaw image aside. They are the best clubs in terms of feel, performance and quality I have ever owned.

They might look a little brash but by god they are soft, delicate and gorgeous to hit.

I also paid way less than pretty much all other OEM’s offerings due to PXG slashing the costs when new generation gear is released.

So I only have vokey wedges now other than PXG and i be swapping them out soon.

I draw the line at getting a PXG bag though. I mean they look smart as anything but I’m not quite ready for the looks it will bring 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Do you wear sunglasses on the course at all times as well ?  Go on, get the bag, you know you want to.......

It's funny, I think the latest range will soften the image for other golfers. They have gone from being only used by 'flash harry's' to very acceptable and part of the norm.  If I come to change my irons in the future I will be all over the 0211 range. The fact I can buy individual irons, fitted to me, at the price on offer makes it a no brainer. Why buy a full set where 2 of the clubs will sit in the garage when I can pick just those I use? Only ever heard good things about PXG gear as well.


----------



## mister v (Jun 17, 2022)

My Lad bought some taylormade P790's 5-pw  for £750 on ebay from a firm called Haytor Ltd , they were delivered next day and im very jealous as they look so cool!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2022)

TM Tour Response balls - tried one I found a while back and it seemed pretty good, the Golf Spy numbers have it very close to my usual Bridgestones as well so worth trying a box I think. 

Also added an Under Armour 'Iso-Chill' glove. When it was warm & humid on Saturday peeling the FJ glove on and off was no fun, this UA glove has the kind of mesh ventilation all across the back so hopefully it's bit cooler as we get into summer now. I'm basically an Under Armour superfan these days anyway so might as well have their glove too.


----------



## peld (Jun 20, 2022)

Bought a Scotscope with my voucher from coming 3rd in an Open.

First round yesterday with it - wasnt overly impressed with its shot identification and had to do a lot of editing, but do like the stats functions once its all set up. Will look forward to getting more rounds in


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 20, 2022)

Mizuno pro225 irons off eBay


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 21, 2022)

Garmin Approach S12 watch. Cost me £100 all in with some pro shop vouchers having finally recorded a 2 in a comp after 3 years of trying


----------



## Curls (Jun 22, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Mizuno pro225 irons off eBay
		
Click to expand...

Aren’t they illegal cos they’re TOO SEXY? Serious bats bro 👏


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 23, 2022)

Ping G425 Max Driver and G425 4 Hybrid from Silvermere. Starting to look a bit ridiculous with the Ping Hoofer Bag, G425 irons, towel and coat. At least I'm mixing it up with an Odyssey putter and TM 3-wood I guess


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 23, 2022)

Curls said:



			Aren’t they illegal cos they’re TOO SEXY? Serious bats bro 👏
		
Click to expand...

Ha, they look great I must admit. Play a bit longer than my other irons which has improved my gapping. Still forgiving, definitely the right choice as I’m not good enough for the 221,s


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 23, 2022)

£50 worth of tokens for the local range.  After the first bucket of balls I realised I should have put that money on red rum to win the grand national!


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 23, 2022)

A rusty Bettinardi putter.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 24, 2022)

Full membership at my local club., First tee slot booked for next Friday😁


----------



## Smoj (Jun 25, 2022)

I had a bit of a spend this week;
Nike SQ Dymo Quad Keel 3 and 5 Wood
New golfer here, I really enjoy the Dymo2 driver so I thought I'd get a 3 and 5 wood
I also purchased some codechaos shoes from the Adidas sale  
and a Taylormade flatbill cap and Nike aerobill classic 99 cap


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 25, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			Garmin Approach S12 watch. Cost me £100 all in with some pro shop vouchers having finally recorded a 2 in a comp after 3 years of trying 

Click to expand...

I do like the simplicity of my S12. 👍


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 25, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I do like the simplicity of my S12. 👍
		
Click to expand...

It's absolutely perfect for what I want and need.


----------



## Smoj (Jun 27, 2022)

Got given a Nike Unitized Techno Putter this evening. I like it.
and a Garmin Approach s2 for a good price off eBay


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 28, 2022)

Not today but last week I bought a new duvet, decided to ditch feathers and switched to 100% wool. It’s brilliant, haven’t slept so good for ages.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Not today but last week I bought a new duvet, decided to ditch feathers and switched to 100% wool. It’s brilliant, haven’t slept so good for ages.
		
Click to expand...

Photo required 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2022)

Managed to find some black Calvin Klein shorts in the Snainton sale for £27. And added a Callaway zip up shirt thing with raglan sleeves for the wife. Hope she likes it!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 4, 2022)

One of these babies (2 iron - 18 degrees). It's a thing of beauty and goes like a bullet. Keeps me in play at ours more than my driver, and even the bad hits are in play. Been testing it over the weekend and it comfortably gets me 220 - 240yds. Keeping the demo club for a very good discount and am seriously tempted to drop all my woods and just play with irons...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2022)

In a tale as old as time, County-Golf emailed me about an Under Armour polo on sale and I bought it again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			In a tale as old as time, County-Golf emailed me about an Under Armour polo on sale and I bought it again.
		
Click to expand...

I've unsubscribed. It was for the best 😄


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			In a tale as old as time, County-Golf emailed me about an Under Armour polo on sale and I bought it again.
		
Click to expand...

You are not the first and won't be the last. We should get a forum discount we've bought so many polos from them 😭


----------



## RichA (Jul 4, 2022)

Just bought another pair of FJ Traditions - £90 from Amazon. 
They're the only golf shoes I've found that are leather lined and it's getting silly how quickly my heel wears through the synthetic lining of any other shoes I try.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

Some irons, a hybrid and a putter for The Boy...
He's starting to take an interest, fuelled by the fact he's got a job as a trainee greenkeeper at my club and they want him to play as it helps him understand why they do things the way they do and they have away days. 
Borrowed a driver from Fragger and I have some bits and pieces in the garage that'll get him started.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 4, 2022)

£2.99 from Mountain Warehouse, but I can't decide whether it is 3 pairs of socks, or...
one pair of socks and a set of 4 headcovers for some vintage woods.


----------



## Curls (Jul 4, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			One of these babies (2 iron - 18 degrees). It's a thing of beauty and goes like a bullet. Keeps me in play at ours more than my driver, and even the bad hits are in play. Been testing it over the weekend and it comfortably gets me 220 - 240yds. Keeping the demo club for a very good discount and am seriously tempted to drop all my woods and just play with irons...
		
Click to expand...

I love mine. But before you sell the woods I think these come into their own in summer with hard fairways and loads of run. In the winter youll be looking for your driver again, but it’s a weapon of an option these days so enjoy to the full


----------



## banjofred (Jul 4, 2022)

After trying the demo Cobra drivers for the last couple of weeks, purchased a LTDx LS with a lighter but stiffer shaft....and had 3/4" taken off. A few days at least until it is ready.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Some irons, a hybrid and a putter for The Boy...
He's starting to take an interest, fuelled by the fact he's got a job as a trainee greenkeeper at my club and they want him to play as it helps him understand why they do things the way they do and they have away days.
Borrowed a driver from Fragger and I have some bits and pieces in the garage that'll get him started.
		
Click to expand...

Hope he does well in the new job 👍🏻
The green keepers up here all seem to be cracking players!!


----------



## Curls (Jul 5, 2022)

Went for my first lesson in many years and my first ever dedicated putting lesson. Man. Everything was wrong. A hotchpotch of compensating errors.

My “new” and actually natural stroke is straight back and through, which is probably why I’ve struggled with a couple of toe hang putters over the years and developed a nasty movement to try to accommodate them. All gone. And requiring a face balanced putter, I joined the Kronos Crew. 

It feels nice.


----------



## Skytot (Jul 5, 2022)

Think need a putting lesson/ fitting . I remember having a inch cut off my Ping putter about 25yrs ago .. It’s probably nowt to do with my putter but I definitely need a lesson, lost all confidence…Anyone recommended a decent putting coach around south/Manchester?


----------



## Curls (Jul 5, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Think need a putting lesson/ fitting . I remember having a inch cut off my Ping putter about 25yrs ago .. It’s probably nowt to do with my putter but I definitely need a lesson, lost all confidence…Anyone recommended a decent putting coach around south/Manchester?
		
Click to expand...

Do it. I ought to have done it years ago but guess I was focusing on my swing etc and figured I’d eventually get the hang of it. I wouldnt have.


----------



## Skytot (Jul 5, 2022)

WOW, just googled Kronos putters £££££


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 5, 2022)

You get what you pay for. The more expensive the putter, then better it will hole putts for you. Golf Gear 101.


----------



## Curls (Jul 6, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			You get what you pay for. The more expensive the putter, then better it will hole putts for you. Golf Gear 101.
		
Click to expand...

Facts


----------



## FELL75 (Jul 6, 2022)

A pair of Adidas _Adicross_ Retro. Before I cut the tags off, can I ask if anyone who has these how they find them in warm weather. A summer golf shoe but how breathable are they? With a leather upper rather than mesh, they feel comfortable but feet could get hot after a 4 hour round in the sun....
Cheers


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've unsubscribed. It was for the best 😄
		
Click to expand...

Same. Was running out of wardrobe space after every email from them.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 6, 2022)

A pair of white Adidas shorts in the summer sale.

I'm either going to love them or hate them. Whichever way it is I'll get absolutely ruined by my regular playing partners 🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 6, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			A pair of white Adidas shorts in the summer sale.

I'm either going to love them or hate them. Whichever way it is I'll get absolutely ruined by my regular playing partners 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't bother fetching them to Silloth at the weekend, not warm enough....

Good news is that it is going to be fairly windless 🥳


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 6, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Wouldn't bother fetching them to Silloth at the weekend, not warm enough....

Good news is that it is going to be fairly windless 🥳
		
Click to expand...

The conditions look ideal! Can't wait for it now. This will be my third time up and I dont think I've played in "normal" Silloth conditions yet - Its been pretty still every time.

Having said that it feels like the wind hasn't dropped below 20mph at my own course for months. Still days catch me out now!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 6, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			The conditions look ideal! Can't wait for it now. This will be my third time up and I dont think I've played in "normal" Silloth conditions yet - Its been pretty still every time.

Having said that it feels like the wind hasn't dropped below 20mph at my own course for months. Still days catch me out now!
		
Click to expand...

It's not very fiery at present, greened up a lot in the last week but in good nick all the same.

Some juicy stuff appearing just off the fairway, not guaranteed to progress the ball very far even if you avoid the heather now so finding the fairway off the tee is imperative.

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Some irons, a hybrid and a putter for The Boy...
He's starting to take an interest, fuelled by the fact he's got a job as a trainee greenkeeper at my club and they want him to play as it helps him understand why they do things the way they do and they have away days.
*Borrowed a driver from Fragger* and I have some bits and pieces in the garage that'll get him started.
		
Click to expand...

Be interested to see if that flies straight...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be interested to see if that flies straight... 

Click to expand...

First results were not good but he hasn't had any form of lessons yet..plus Our Friendly Neighbourhood Mod has left a 3 wood shaft in it....


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 6, 2022)

I booked a trip to play Trevose, St Enodoc, Saunton East and Burnham & Berrow in August.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			First results were not good but he hasn't had any form of lessons yet..plus Our Friendly Neighbourhood Mod has left a 3 wood shaft in it....

Click to expand...

Are you sure that’s not a standard length ladies shaft…


----------



## SimonC (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm picking up my Mizuno Pro 223's later today from Tour Issue Golf. Part of the service is a loft, lie & gap test to ensure everything is perfect.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 8, 2022)

I actually haven't bought anything today, but last Tuesday from CGGolfdiscount. 3-5 days delivery. Still nothing. Called them on Monday, "it's gonna be sent shortly". Called yesterday: "Can I look it up and give you a call back?". Haven't heard anything. I'll be calling Monday and ask to cancel the order and get my money back.


----------



## pompeybandit (Jul 8, 2022)

48 Slazenger V300 Soft Golf Balls 

Will find out if I've made the right choice on Monday.


----------



## Optom (Jul 8, 2022)

Taylormade Sim 9 wood.


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2022)

A MAELREG Golf Polo shirt and some Srixon Q stars


----------



## Smoj (Jul 10, 2022)

2x Nike dri-fit turtle necks
some Mizuno Mx25 irons
an Adidas flag polo from the Adidas sales
a Go classic golf glove. I really like this golf glove compared to nearly every other one I've used, even proper leather ones.
3x golf pride MCC grips for my fairway woods & driver


----------



## GolfandGuitars (Jul 10, 2022)

I am retiring early next month,so thought I would treat myself to a set of new Taylormade M4 irons amongst other things.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 11, 2022)

PXG 0211DC irons have arrived, was expecting something a lot chunkier, head is certainly smaller than my current T300's, anyone know of an air conditioned range 🤣


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 11, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			I actually haven't bought anything today, but last Tuesday from CGGolfdiscount. 3-5 days delivery. Still nothing. Called them on Monday, "it's gonna be sent shortly". Called yesterday: "Can I look it up and give you a call back?". Haven't heard anything. I'll be calling Monday and ask to cancel the order and get my money back.
		
Click to expand...

Update:

Order received yesterday. Only 12 days after order was placed and 8 work days. To finish it off, 1 dozen of ordered Srixon's is missing in the package. Emailed yesterday, no reply as of yet. Tried to call, no answer.

Perhaps a one off, but safe to say that I won't be using CGGolf again.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 11, 2022)

Picked up my G425 driver and 4-Hybrid today. Safe to say I now have no equipment excuses (not that I did anyway), so if it goes all over the place its solely down to me


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 12, 2022)

Wedding anniversary is coming up and I've been organised buying HID her present early.

So, I have treated myself to a new electric trolley.


----------



## Smoj (Jul 12, 2022)

My Mizuno MX 25's arrived today, my word.. what an upgrade from my Tommy Armours 845 oversized.... one single tear of joy ran down my cheek when I first hit a few balls earlier.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2022)

A "Champion Bandit of the Year" trophy for the winner of my golf trip this week. 😄


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A "Champion Bandit of the Year" trophy for the winner of my golf trip this week. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Is gizi going?🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Is gizi going?🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No, would've just posted the trophy direct to his address then.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 13, 2022)

A new putter.  Went to my putter fitting today with my current 33” inch Ping Anser and came away with a 35” Taylormade Spider S.  Couldn’t be more different!  😆.  The shaft in my Ping was too short and so I was too hunched and my arms were a little constrained in the swing.  The extra weight of the mallet head in the new one seems to stabilise my stroke … apparently, with my Ping, the club head twisted a bit after contact with the ball.  It all seems logical, but I’ve got a seniors interclub match tomorrow, so the proof of the pudding …


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 13, 2022)

Not me but misses socks bought a new fan off Amazon, the minute she made that statement followed by “£20” I assumed it was going to be Toss!

Well tickle me with a feather and call me sweetie, Honeywell silent turbo force fans are frigging awesome! Don’t need it on setting 2 let alone 3… MUST HAVE!


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 13, 2022)

A couple of Adidas web belts off the Adidas website. Reduced from £15 to £6 each.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2022)

Garmin. S12 on Amazon prime £99 😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Garmin. S12 on Amazon prime £99 😳
		
Click to expand...

I bought one earlier this year. Smashing bit of kit. The battery life is brilliant.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 14, 2022)

Bit of a strange bundle off eBay - Mizuno towel and cap, mitts, putter cover and Emirates GC valuables bag. All new, £20 for the lot. Just turned up , the mitts look rubbish, but the cap and towel are great, so happy with the purchase.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 14, 2022)

Just bought some Srixon ZX7 s .
Great looking clubs just hope they preform.
Been in the middle of Stiff or Reg so bought these to try Reg Modus 105 shaft.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 14, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			A new putter.  Went to my putter fitting today with my current 33” inch Ping Anser and came away with a 35” Taylormade Spider S.  Couldn’t be more different!  😆.  The shaft in my Ping was too short and so I was too hunched and my arms were a little constrained in the swing.  The extra weight of the mallet head in the new one seems to stabilise my stroke … apparently, with my Ping, the club head twisted a bit after contact with the ball.  It all seems logical, but *I’ve got a seniors interclub match tomorrow, so the proof of the pudding* …
		
Click to expand...

We lost 3&2, but not because of my putting. Encouraging start, so I am hopeful. 🤞🤞


----------



## Larry long dog (Jul 14, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just bought some Srixon ZX7 s .
Great looking clubs just hope they preform.
Been in the middle of Stiff or Reg so bought these to try Reg Modus 105 shaft.
		
Click to expand...

I play 5.5 project x and I’ve been tempted to change and I’ve read good things about the shafts and like the look of those srixons 👍


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 14, 2022)

Braun series 9 pro shaver.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 14, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			I play 5.5 project x and I’ve been tempted to change and I’ve read good things about the shafts and like the look of those srixons 👍
		
Click to expand...

I borrowed a set of combo zx5/7 they were very nice.
But liked the forged 7s much more .


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2022)

3 Hugo Boss polo’s and a Hugo Boss jumper, nothing to do with the Open though 😂😂


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought one earlier this year. Smashing bit of kit. The battery life is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Which one as there seem to be loads of them?


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 15, 2022)

Haven't purchased as such. Got fitted for a new putter last week. Now in the waiting stage to get it and take it out on the course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2022)

2blue said:



			Which one as there seem to be loads of them?
		
Click to expand...

Garmin S12. There is only one type of them, isn't there?


----------



## Neilds (Jul 20, 2022)

Ping G425 Max driver - set to 11.5 deg and weight on fade setting. Gained 15 yards and much better flight. Launch angle on previous driver (XR16, not fitted) was much too low and had lot of roll which covered up the lack of flight. Tried a Stealth and that was all over the place and it was close with the Rogue but the dispersion was tighter with the Ping.


----------



## Skytot (Jul 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Ping G425 Max driver - set to 11.5 deg and weight on fade setting. Gained 15 yards and much better flight. Launch angle on previous driver (XR16, not fitted) was much too low and had lot of roll which covered up the lack of flight. Tried a Stealth and that was all over the place and it was close with the Rogue but the dispersion was tighter with the Ping.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Ping G425 max 5 wood and love it .. Don’t know what to buy next , driver , 3 W or 7 W.. Love Ping woods


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 21, 2022)

Skytot said:



			I have the Ping G425 max 5 wood and love it .. Don’t know what to buy next , driver , 3 W or 7 W.. Love Ping woods
		
Click to expand...

I found the G425 3 wood and 5 wood to go very similar lengths.
I ditched the 3 wood but have a 5 wood with a 3 wood shaft in .it’s a beast.
Get the driver it’s the best on the market atm . Imo of course.


----------



## Skytot (Jul 21, 2022)

Clubchamp it’s on my very long shopping list . Still need some new irons . Mine are 2nd hand Nicholas’s about 15 yr old . Very expensive sport .


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 21, 2022)

Just got my hands on a Ping G410 plus replacing an old Cobra , got same results as the 425 but £100 cheaper


----------



## Skytot (Jul 21, 2022)

oxymoron said:



			Just got my hands on a Ping G410 plus replacing an old Cobra , got same results as the 425 but £100 cheaper 

Click to expand...

How do you know it has the same results as a 425 , have you had them both on Trackman ?


----------



## Skytot (Jul 21, 2022)

Think Ping are due to bring out their latest woods on late 2022 early 23. Might get the 425 s lot cheaper then


----------



## nickh (Jul 21, 2022)

Graphite Design Tour AD IZ x-stiff, Titleist fit. Not sure if I'd be better off with a stiff....


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 21, 2022)

Not so much bought, but sent back my GoKart for it's service.  If it's like previous, it will be a bit like Triggers Broom.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Not so much bought, but sent back my GoKart for it's service.  If it's like previous, it will be a bit like Triggers Broom.
		
Click to expand...

We have a saying - look after your golf trolley...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Taylormade Truss putter. Fugly but effective.


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 21, 2022)

Skytot said:



			How do you know it has the same results as a 425 , have you had them both on Trackman ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes , would not have stated this if i was not able to see the figures .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Taylormade Truss putter. Fugly but effective.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a strange one that ugly clubs seem to play brilliantly.

Had a go at a Ping ChipR it’s fantastic but would I buy one ???
My chipping is ok but this is ideal if your struggling a bit.


----------



## Smoj (Jul 21, 2022)

I woke up this morning and decided I needed a 7 wood in the bag, so bought a 2nd hand Titleist 904F #7 Wood
my bag looks like this now
3w 5w 7w 4h 6i-9i PW SW Chipper Putter 

Also some all white Footjoy Traditions (non-brogue), was on the fence about getting a pair, then I saw them yesterday in the pro-shop, tried them on and just had to get a pair, had a 5% off coupon too, so very pleased


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Taylormade Truss putter. Fugly but effective.
		
Click to expand...

The shape of the Truss reminds me of a Goudie putter I saw on a youtube video by some geezer some time ago...


----------



## AliMc (Jul 21, 2022)

A while ago I bought a TM Spider X putter after trading in a few old clubs that I had lying about to clubs4cash, i've only used it a few times but never really took to it and mostly kept using my Oddessy O works7, today i bought a 2015 Scotty Cameron GoLo 3, it's in great condition and only cost me a balance of about £20 or so, love the feel of it (on the living room carpet anyway !) and can't wait to get it out on the course


----------



## Lump (Jul 21, 2022)

nickh said:



			Graphite Design Tour AD IZ x-stiff, Titleist fit. Not sure if I'd be better off with a stiff....
		
Click to expand...

I have these in my woods. 
Be aware, these shafts are not for the patters. They need to be swung at. 
I went x Stiff, but in hindsight I would have been better jumping back to stiff to allow more feel.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 21, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The shape of the Truss reminds me of a Goudie putter I saw on a youtube video by some geezer some time ago...

View attachment 43560
View attachment 43561

Click to expand...

There’s nothing new under the sun, as they say.

It’s actually this model. You can’t really see the fuglyness at address. 

https://www.taylormadegolf.com/TRUSS-TM2/DW-JIC87.html?lang=default

It feels nice and stable, and puts a decent roll on the ball. What’s not to like.


----------



## Skytot (Jul 21, 2022)

oxymoron said:



			Yes , would not have stated this if i was not able to see the figures .
		
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## nickh (Jul 22, 2022)

Lump said:



			I have these in my woods.
Be aware, these shafts are not for the patters. They need to be swung at.
I went x Stiff, but in hindsight I would have been better jumping back to stiff to allow more feel.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a real tinkerer when it comes to shafts. I find they have so much more influence on my game compared to heads. I think I'll be flipping it quite soon, and finding a stiff.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Jul 22, 2022)

AliMc said:



			A while ago I bought a TM Spider X putter after trading in a few old clubs that I had lying about to clubs4cash, i've only used it a few times but never really took to it and mostly kept using my Oddessy O works7, today i bought a 2015 Scotty Cameron GoLo 3, it's in great condition and only cost me a balance of about £20 or so, love the feel of it (on the living room carpet anyway !) and can't wait to get it out on the course
		
Click to expand...

Been on a similar journey myself, Odyssey 7 to TM Spider but finally settled on a Scotty Phantom X 5.5. 

The face insert on the 7 always felt a bit soft for me. Wanted to love the TM Spider but it just didn’t suit my eye (thought I’d grow to love it when the putts were rolling in 😂) - Have fallen in love with putting again with the Scotty though, find it very stable and I find no face insert makes judging pace pretty easy (not that I always get it right!!!). 

Hope the GoLo has the same effect for you. I’m definitely a convert to Scotty putters 😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 22, 2022)

Not quite bought yet but have got another putter in the basket ready to pull the trigger on🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2022)

The Air Jordan 1s that got released today.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 23, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			The Air Jordan 1s that got released today.
		
Click to expand...

Were they released today? A lad I play with has had them for a few months now?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2022)

A couple of Vokeys to replace my 5 year old SM6s that are worn out. Same models as the old ones. 54 S grind and 60 L grind.


----------



## Dingy (Jul 23, 2022)

Ping G425 SFT Driver from golfbidder. Just fancied a change and always liked Ping.


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s a strange one that ugly clubs seem to play brilliantly.

Had a go at a Ping ChipR it’s fantastic but would I buy one ???
My chipping is ok but this is ideal if your struggling a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t tell anyone but I’m thinking of getting one


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Don’t tell anyone but I’m thinking of getting one
		
Click to expand...

Shout it out.
We all have top adjustable drivers.
Game improvement irons.
High moi counterweighted putters.
But get a chipper and your a figure of fun , I don’t get it.
If it helps just get one , forget everyone else.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Were they released today? A lad I play with has had them for a few months now?
		
Click to expand...

Different colourway.


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 24, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Taylormade Truss putter. Fugly but effective.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - I love mine.  It's not a looker, but I get on really well with it.  Which one did you go for?

Edit: cancel that - I saw your post further down


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2022)

Big Aussie style Titleist Sun Hat.  Apparently required in the climate crisis


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 24, 2022)

Titleist TS2 3 hybrid.
Might be a couple of KBS tour 90 shafts  incoming, just need to get a price from the local club fitter to swap them out


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 24, 2022)

Some shiny TaylorMade P790’s. The wife is in the spare room whilst I decide which one gets the first cuddle.


----------



## Smoj (Jul 24, 2022)

Titleist Tour Performance Mesh Back Cap, In retro Expos colourway.. almost 
FootJoy WeatherSof Golf Glove in black. Whats seemed like trying every glove ever, its boiled down to - FJ weathersof and Nike Tour Classics as the best) 
Cleveland CG15 52 degree Gap Wedge. The cheap option of buying decent condiditon 2nd hand cleveland CG15 - 52-56-60 wedges for my bag..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2022)

Was a bit of a lucky weekend in our house, I managed to snaffle this little beauty on ebay last night. Needs a little bit of a touch up, but doesn't look half bad for the price I paid


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Some shiny TaylorMade P790’s. The wife is in the spare room whilst I decide which one gets the first cuddle.
		
Click to expand...

You mean your beds in the garage.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 26, 2022)

Sort of bought today - ordered a bespoke made Scott Readman driver cover.  I have ordered a Rotherham United football shirt which I am getting delivered to Scott to turn into a driver cover.  The only thing I have asked for is for the club crest/badge to be front and centre and then they can do what they want with the rest.  They will use various parts of the shirt including sleeves and sponsors logos to make up the rest of the design.  Can't wait to see what they come up with and with post pictures on here when I get it in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 26, 2022)

Well this was a turn up for the books. My Mrs suggested we head to Silvermere last night, There I was thinking as it is my birthday on the weekend I might be in luck and get a new shiny something.

Turns out she ends up buying new irons, wedges, hybrids, Ecco shoes and a new golf bag for herself. I walk out with nothing. This wasn't how I expected the trip to go!


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 26, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Well this was a turn up for the books. My Mrs suggested we head to Silvermere last night, There I was thinking as it is my birthday on the weekend I might be in luck and get a new shiny something.

Turns out she ends up buying new irons, wedges, hybrids, Ecco shoes and a new golf bag for herself. I walk out with nothing. This wasn't how I expected the trip to go!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but just think of all the quality time you’ll get to spend together on the golf course!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Yeah, but just think of all the quality time you’ll get to spend together on the golf course!
		
Click to expand...

That’s possibly his biggest concern 😳


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Yeah, but just think of all the quality time you’ll get to spend together on the golf course!
		
Click to expand...

We play at least once a week with each other anyway on the course. She isn't a bad golfer. Started 18 months ago down to 23 handicap. I think she took it up so we can spend time with each other. 

In fairness the clubs she got are quite nice and did actually suit her when she was on the range having a hit. 

However she did go full kit ****** with Cleveland!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 26, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Well this was a turn up for the books. My Mrs suggested we head to Silvermere last night, There I was thinking as it is my birthday on the weekend I might be in luck and get a new shiny something.

Turns out she ends up buying new irons, wedges, hybrids, Ecco shoes and a new golf bag for herself. I walk out with nothing. This wasn't how I expected the trip to go!
		
Click to expand...

That’s very naïve of you !
That’s how most shopping trips with women go.


----------



## IainP (Jul 27, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was a bit of a lucky weekend in our house, I managed to snaffle this little beauty on ebay last night. Needs a little bit of a touch up, but doesn't look half bad for the price I paid

View attachment 43605
View attachment 43606
View attachment 43607

Click to expand...

Have same/similar in the spares -  C-06
Perhaps I should be cleaning it up!


----------



## Neilds (Jul 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Ping G425 Max driver - set to 11.5 deg and weight on fade setting. Gained 15 yards and much better flight. Launch angle on previous driver (XR16, not fitted) was much too low and had lot of roll which covered up the lack of flight. Tried a Stealth and that was all over the place and it was close with the Rogue but the dispersion was tighter with the Ping.
		
Click to expand...

Played my first round with the new driver yesterday evening and it is a dream!!! Warmed up on the range and was a bit ropey (blaming the balls and rubber tee 🤪) so bit worried in front of my mates on the first tee. Didn’t need to worry as I striped one about 280 yards (with roll) down the middle. Only missed 2 fairways all round and out drove my pals on most holes. So easy to hit, loving it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Have same/similar in the spares -  C-06
Perhaps I should be cleaning it up!
		
Click to expand...

Arrived last night and is in way better condition than the picks showed. Needs very little work to polish it up. Saw a few more on ebay for double the price, looking much worse. Very happy with this purchase indeed. It's about 30gm's lighter than my current Odyssey, and has a grip a third the size - may need a little while to get used to it  but looking forward to trying it tomorrow.


----------



## AliMc (Jul 28, 2022)

AliMc said:



			A while ago I bought a TM Spider X putter after trading in a few old clubs that I had lying about to clubs4cash, i've only used it a few times but never really took to it and mostly kept using my Oddessy O works7, today i bought a 2015 Scotty Cameron GoLo 3, it's in great condition and only cost me a balance of about £20 or so, love the feel of it (on the living room carpet anyway !) and can't wait to get it out on the course
		
Click to expand...

Tried the Golo on the practice green at Dunbar for an hour or so and there's no doubt it's a good solid putter but tbh it just didn't suit me, back to clubs4cash to hand it back in and got a Ping Heppler Ketsch, same price, used it for 18 holes last night and absolutely loved it, I'm guilty of leaving putts in the jaws but an inch or two short but the extra weight of the Ping really makes a difference, it's a keeper !


----------



## Smoj (Jul 28, 2022)

Nike Tiger Woods 'fist bump' polo off eBay for £32


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 29, 2022)

PXG 0811XF driver ordered 👍


----------



## peld (Jul 29, 2022)

a few days i ago I got a PXG 0211 DC 7 iron to try out. £75 and arrived in about a week. 
Ordered with the Elevate Tour stiff shaft and +1" (i have KBS Tour 120 stiff in current irons). looks nice, not too thick topline or huge offset.
Its the same loft as my current 6i, my made it the same length as my current 8i (i play the equivalent of +1.5" for the PXG length)

Been out to hit it a few times now. Conclusion is I probably need fit, which then somewhat negates thier bargain status. Carry distance was similar to my current 7i, but i did like the lower ball flight (albeit thats probably loft driven rather than shaft).


----------



## timd77 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bought a few red tops from golfbase. I don’t really like wearing red but club colours for matches is red, so I’ve bought a few to choose from, will keep 1 and send the others back. Didn’t realise that they do free returns no questions asked, which is great because I’m always a bit worried about sizing buying online. Will buy off them again if all goes well. Prices were good, not ‘county golf’ good, but decent nonetheless!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 31, 2022)

I think I was as lucky as @need_my_wedge from (https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2528089) as I managed to snaffle from ebay a whole set of irons for about the same price as that Bettinardi putter. I'm not being snotty - I like that putter.

They arrived yesterday.










21st century, but only just. Don't believe they were ever retailed outside USA, but I could be wrong. Company was set up in 1990s, but no longer trading, I believe. So they are something of a rarity over here. The company made retro-looking clubs including persimmon woods. Now then, if I could get my hands on a set of those...


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2022)

What are you going to make with them?


----------



## Griffsters (Aug 2, 2022)

Two tickets for the final day of The 151st Open @ Royal Liverpool 

Get in!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 2, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			What are you going to make with them?
		
Click to expand...

Low scores.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2022)

2 pairs of Stromberg trousers from American Golf.
£9.99 a pair.
Shite colours, but too cheap to ignore.
Cushty...


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2022)

Friday nights 5 a side has moved indoors so I bought a pair of Adidas Samba this afternoon,  haven't had a pair since the mid 90s 👀


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2022)

A Nike TW "Frank" t-shirt. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Smoj (Aug 5, 2022)

A callaway weather series softshell jacket with a pocket towel. (couldnt find the model of the jacket online, but looks decent enough)
a golf pride pro only red star putter grip (decided a super stroke 5.0 wasnt for me)
a lott of 40 cheap balls of eBay


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2022)

Two dozen "Polara" anti-slice golf balls on Amazon.
£49.83 a dozen, cheaper than lessons with a pro, and guaranteed to stop me slicing.
Should be here tomorrow, which is good, as I'm playing in a medal on Sunday.
👍👍👍


----------



## Lump (Aug 5, 2022)

A Rogue ST Max 3 wood, brand new, got home and pulled the shaft to sling in my Tour Ad IZ.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Two dozen "Polara" anti-slice golf balls on Amazon.
£49.83 a dozen, cheaper than lessons with a pro, and guaranteed to stop me slicing.
Should be here tomorrow, which is good, as *I'm playing in a medal on Sunday.*
👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Not with those balls you're not...



			Are Polara Golf Balls Legal? *Polara golf balls are banned by the USGA and R&A are designated for recreational golfers*. Polara golf balls are not for tournament play and will quickly have you disqualified from any official play.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not with those balls you're not...



Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not with those balls you're not...



Click to expand...

Damn 😳😳😳😳
It was too late to cancel them 
I'd better keep quiet about them.
I'll declare a Callaway or Titleist on the 1st and just hope I'm hitting it fairly straight
🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Damn 😳😳😳😳
It was too late to cancel them
I'd better keep quiet about them.
I'll declare a Callaway or Titleist on the 1st and just hope I'm hitting it fairly straight
🥺🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side, if they've taken the step of making them illegal then that suggests they actually work!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			On the plus side, if they've taken the step of making them illegal then that suggests they actually work! 

Click to expand...

Unlike a lesson with a pro.
I think I'm going about it the right way.


----------



## adasko (Aug 8, 2022)

membership at second club


----------



## Smoj (Aug 8, 2022)

I had a perticulaly 'rough' round out on the course today, so I had to get some more golf balls - 40 Nike balls for £11, eBay...That should cover me for the rest of the week 
also a cheap 'Papasbox' Rangefinder


----------



## Neilds (Aug 9, 2022)

Driver cover, alignment stick cover and valuables bag- custom made by Scott Readman from a Rotherham United football shirt. Great service from SRC and loving the look


----------



## Teebs (Aug 9, 2022)

Callaway triple track balls to help with alignment. 

They don't help, at all! Although putting Is much improved after a small lesson and a new flat stick..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2022)

Smoj said:



			I had a perticulaly 'rough' round out on the course today, so I had to get some more golf balls - 40 Nike balls for £11, eBay...That should cover me for the rest of the week 
also a cheap 'Papasbox' Rangefinder
		
Click to expand...

Just as a matter of interest....if you search Nike on the R&A/USGA list of conforming balls...there are none. And if there are none then they don't conform.
So, technically,  all Nike balls are illegal to use in competition.....no problem in general play but can't be use in comps or handicap rounds...


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			Don’t tell anyone but I’m thinking of getting one
		
Click to expand...

👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀


----------



## Daff (Aug 9, 2022)

Just picked up a Callaway XR Speed 19 10.5 degree driver from Callaway Preowned. It was listed as "Like New" and with the current 30% cost me £85 

It's arrived today and is brand new, with a Callaway XR Speed Headcover and new Callaway Wrench - seems like a great price for a fairly modern driver that I know is guaranteed real as it's come direct from Callaway


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 9, 2022)

TaylorMade Stealth 9 deg driver following a fitting a week or so ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just as a matter of interest....if you search Nike on the R&A/USGA list of conforming balls...there are none. And if there are none then they don't conform.
So, technically,  all Nike balls are illegal to use in competition.....no problem in general play but can't be use in comps or handicap rounds...
		
Click to expand...

So Tigers 2 on 16th in the masters where the ball stops to show the swoosh dosnt count.
He should give the trophy back then.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 9, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			So Tigers 2 on 16th in the masters where the ball stops to show the swoosh dosnt count.
He should give the trophy back then.
		
Click to expand...

It was a Nike swoosh on a Bridgestone ball that fell into the hole.

Bridgestone made the balls Tiger and other Nike staff players used for donkey's years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2022)

I just bought myself a cheap 2nd hand Electrokart buggy and a new 24-volt lithium battery.
The battery cost 3 times the price of the buggy


----------



## Smoj (Aug 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just as a matter of interest....if you search Nike on the R&A/USGA list of conforming balls...there are none. And if there are none then they don't conform.
So, technically,  all Nike balls are illegal to use in competition.....no problem in general play but can't be use in comps or handicap rounds...
		
Click to expand...

only playing 4/5 times a month with friends atm, so no problem with comps or handicap rounds atm.. give it a few years


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 12, 2022)

Adidas Tour360 XT-SL Textile for £67.20 off the Adidas site. They are reduced to £84 and then got 20% off for signing up to the site. I’m a 10 but they were sold out so chancing a 9.5 for this price. 

https://www.adidas.co.uk/tour360-xt-sl-spikeless-textile-golf-shoes/EG4876.html


----------



## Smoj (Aug 12, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Adidas Tour360 XT-SL Textile for £67.20 off the Adidas site. They are reduced to £84 and then got 20% off for signing up to the site. I’m a 10 but they were sold out so chancing a 9.5 for this price.

https://www.adidas.co.uk/tour360-xt-sl-spikeless-textile-golf-shoes/EG4876.html
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at these, I had about 5k adidas points which i spent on a 25% off voucher.. so can get them for £63.. thing is i already have some tour 360 22s and some codechaos which i wasnt super impressed with so, on one hand, a nice spikeless replacement, on the other another pair of golf shoes.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 12, 2022)

Neilds said:



View attachment 43774

Driver cover, alignment stick cover and valuables bag- custom made by Scott Readman from a Rotherham United football shirt. Great service from SRC and loving the look
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, what….an alignment stick COVER.  I’ve heard it all now 😂


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 12, 2022)

Smoj said:



			I was looking at these, I had about 5k adidas points which i spent on a 25% off voucher.. so can get them for £63.. thing is i already have some tour 360 22s and some codechaos which i wasnt super impressed with so, on one hand, a nice spikeless replacement, on the other another pair of golf shoes. 

Click to expand...

I’ve currently got the leather ones and love them. Had them over a year now and they are starting to look a bit battered. Sole is coming away, got a few scratches from gorse, brambles etc. 
This will be the 3rd pair of 360’s I’ve bought, easily the most comfy golf shoes I’ve owned.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Adidas Tour360 XT-SL Textile for £67.20 off the Adidas site. They are reduced to £84 and then got 20% off for signing up to the site. I’m a 10 but they were sold out so chancing a 9.5 for this price.

https://www.adidas.co.uk/tour360-xt-sl-spikeless-textile-golf-shoes/EG4876.html
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone for 10.5 if it's Adidas! That's my experience of them anyway. 🤔


----------



## Neilds (Aug 13, 2022)

Jensen said:



			Sorry, what….an alignment stick COVER.  I’ve heard it all now 😂
		
Click to expand...

Got to look like the pros- even if I don’t play like them 🤪


----------



## Crossfield (Aug 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just as a matter of interest....if you search Nike on the R&A/USGA list of conforming balls...there are none. And if there are none then they don't conform.
So, technically,  all Nike balls are illegal to use in competition.....no problem in general play but can't be use in comps or handicap rounds...
		
Click to expand...

The R&A website would suggest it's not perhaps quite as clear cut as that - certainly at 'non elite' level at least.

"
*What if my ball is not listed?*

It may not have been submitted, but may still conform for use at non-elite level.

It may have been ruled non-conforming

It may have expired from the List – which means it should still be considered ‘conforming’ for use at non-elite level

It must NOT be used when the condition is in effect"

https://www.randa.org/en/explore-equipment/conforming-ball-list

Interesting issue this, as I suspect Nike won't be the only manufacturer making a model of golf ball that were once routinely used in elite competition that has since been discontinued.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2022)

I've bought some Adidas golf shorts. The material is so soft and light they're perfect for this hot weather. And they were only £25 from Mike Ashleytown.


----------



## Brads (Aug 13, 2022)

I bought a pair of Stromberg shorts. Feel and fit as good as the trousers.
Obviously an unpopular colour (sorta teal ? meh) at £19.


----------



## Raziren (Aug 13, 2022)

Daff said:



			Just picked up a Callaway XR Speed 19 10.5 degree driver from Callaway Preowned. It was listed as "Like New" and with the current 30% cost me £85

It's arrived today and is brand new, with a Callaway XR Speed Headcover and new Callaway Wrench - seems like a great price for a fairly modern driver that I know is guaranteed real as it's come direct from Callaway
		
Click to expand...


I also recently got a great deal from Callaway preowned on a club which looked brand new. When they have their 15%/30% off you can get another 10% using WELCOME-10  which you get for signing up to the newsletter


----------



## Smoj (Aug 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Should have gone for 10.5 if it's Adidas! That's my experience of them anyway. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

yes, way too small, and didnt perticulaly like them. so sent them back immediantly.  360's22 9uk fit fine, codechoas fit fine 9.5uk... sizes all over the place 

So I ordered some Nike Air Max 90's and some Nike 720's to try out (Nikes 30 day no questions asked returns policy is unbelieveable) the 90's usual size 9 and fit fine, but the 720's ordered a 9.5 up i couldnt even get my foot in the shoe. so going to take the 90's out for a round if its dry next week and see how we go.

and lastly, I decided to give my Titleist 904F 7 wood a proper go in my scramble round on tuesday and fell in love with it, hit the best shot i have ever hit.. so because of that I decided to grab a Titleist 915F 3 wood possibly to replace my Nike Dymo2 3 Wood, which the face is starting to cave in a bit. which means i'll probably replace my Nike dymo 2 driver and 5 wood for a 915f 5 wood & 915 D2


----------



## BrianM (Aug 18, 2022)

Bought 3 Under Armour polos, 2 for myself and 1 for my brother for his birthday 😀


----------



## Teebs (Aug 18, 2022)

Not bought but nearly. 

Tested a G425 Hybrid and it was awful for me, something about their standard Alta shaft doesn't work for my swing. The search continues...


----------



## Yorkhacker (Aug 19, 2022)

How come you nearly bought it,  if it was awful for you? We're you thinking of buying it without trying it first?


----------



## Teebs (Aug 19, 2022)

I was hoping it would be a good fit based on reviews, sadly not.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2022)

£10 for an hour on the Toptracer bay at Hertsmere. Intention is to do a distance/gap check through the bag, but I'll have to wait and see how accurate I feel those numbers are from the Toptracer. Not tried it before really.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			£10 for an hour on the Toptracer bay at Hertsmere. Intention is to do a distance/gap check through the bag, but I'll have to wait and see how accurate I feel those numbers are from the Toptracer. Not tried it before really.
		
Click to expand...

A guide, no more than that. Range balls for a start.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			A guide, no more than that. Range balls for a start.
		
Click to expand...

Some Toptracer places adjust their yardages to account for it don't they? If not I know roughly what yardage I normally get so I can always increase/decrease all of them by the same factor I suppose.


----------



## Teebs (Aug 19, 2022)

On the adjusted ranges, shorter irons are OK but I always find the drivers and longer clubs are underestimated by around 10% or so. Varies range to range


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 19, 2022)

At my range a basket of balls  is of variable quality.

My pro uses trackman so I know the local range can be 10-20% out.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2022)

Teebs said:



			On the adjusted ranges, shorter irons are OK but I always find the drivers and longer clubs are underestimated by around 10% or so. Varies range to range
		
Click to expand...

Weirdly I had the opposite problem. The mid to longer clubs were not too far off but the short irons and wedges were 10-15 yards shorter than they should have been. Might have been because of the left to right wind that was blowing across though.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 19, 2022)

New lob wedge.   Replacing my old sm5.  Will use the old one in winter.  11 bounce on the old. Nearly half that with 6 on the new.   Still the trusty k grind. Love it.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 20, 2022)

After experimenting with an 11 wood for a while now, it's not quite doing what I was hoping it would (height). Just ordered a Ping 6 and 7 hybrid......a fool and his money.......


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 21, 2022)

TM P770 irons 5-PW with kbs tour lite stiff shafts. £71 per month on interest free


----------



## Teebs (Aug 21, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			TM P770 irons 5-PW with kbs tour lite stiff shafts. £71 per month on interest free
		
Click to expand...

I have the same shafts, lovely.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 21, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			TM P770 irons 5-PW with kbs tour lite stiff shafts. £71 per month on interest free
		
Click to expand...

All paid for in 6 months then?

I think I might be a bit out of touch with prices for brand new stuff. 

Is it 4 months?


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 21, 2022)

Teebs said:



			I have the same shafts, lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I tried 4 different shafts but found these most consistent, so hoping that continues when I get them. I’ve had project X 5.5 for about 16 years. That new shaft didn’t feel as ‘boardy’ as the project x so I’m they are going to be easier to get airborne. That along with a more forgiving head.


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 21, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			All paid for in 6 months then?

I think I might be a bit out of touch with prices for brand new stuff. 

Is it 4 months?
		
Click to expand...

Lol. 12 months


----------



## barry23 (Aug 22, 2022)

A Footjoy hydrolite jacket, 3 dozen bridgestone E12 contact balls and a PXG driver fitting session at the end of the month


----------



## 5OTT (Aug 24, 2022)

Ping G425 Max driver, 9 degree with a stiff shaft.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 25, 2022)

A set of Lillywhite Frowd irons numbered 2 to 8


----------



## peld (Aug 25, 2022)

Yesterday i took the plunge and ordered a PXG Gen 5 driver. 
For £250 and a no questions return policy thought it might be worth a shot. The Taylormade M6 has been out for about 4 years, so hoping some tech has evolved to give me some distance/accuracy. Though did hit 3/3 fairways  with the M6 last night with drives of 260y (in to wind), 280y and 300y so it must know its place in the bag is under threat!


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 25, 2022)

While browsing game improvement irons for my son I stumbled across a completely blacked out Scotty Cameron Pro Platinum Laguna two....


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 25, 2022)

A cobra F9 3 wood on Facebook marketplace for £70….used PayPal F&F rather than G&S…not sure how much that matters??

Also 60 pearl Taylormade project a balls for £70 delivered from premier lake balls - they’ve arrived and all look brand new bar a couple


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

13 Superstroke grips


----------



## IainP (Aug 25, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			A cobra F9 3 wood on Facebook marketplace for £70….used PayPal F&F rather than G&S…not sure how much that matters??

Also 60 pearl Taylormade project a balls for £70 delivered from premier lake balls - they’ve arrived and all look brand new bar a couple
		
Click to expand...

Means the seller receives more money but you lost some protection. Hope it turns up okay (if hasn't already)


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			13 Superstroke grips
		
Click to expand...

You have 13 putters 😳😂


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 25, 2022)

IainP said:



			Means the seller receives more money but you lost some protection. Hope it turns up okay (if hasn't already)
		
Click to expand...

He looks quite a prolific seller on there so hoping it’s all good from that perspective. As long as he isn’t using Hermes all should be well 😃


----------



## Smoj (Aug 26, 2022)

after buying a taylormade standbag about 2 months ago, then selling it when I bought a trolly for my cart bag, I decided yesterday that I do infact need a standbag, so scored an absolute beaut on eBay with a Nike Sport Lite Stand bag for £40. over the moon. 

also a MCC +4 golf pride grip for my lobwedge


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2022)

J55TTC said:



			While browsing game improvement irons for my son *I stumbled across *a completely blacked out Scotty Cameron Pro Platinum Laguna two....
		
Click to expand...

Of course you did...


----------



## Jordanti9 (Aug 26, 2022)

Garmin S42, so far so good.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Of course you did...  

Click to expand...

it's easily done mate. I went to the driving range at Silvermere on the way to h4h last year and "stumbled across" a new 3 wood and gap wedge


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2022)

If anyones after a new golf towel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563189160516599810
👍🏻


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			If anyones after a new golf towel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563189160516599810
👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

do they do owt else bar towels 😉


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			do they do owt else bar towels 😉
		
Click to expand...

Drop her a message 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Brads (Aug 28, 2022)

Black Skechers torque shoes for the coming winter.
£56 was a decent price I thought


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 29, 2022)

PXG 0311 driver for £250.
Tensei raw blue 55g stiff.
That’s a bargain.
If you don’t like it up to 60 days they give you a full refund “ no questions asked”
No brainier.


----------



## moogie (Aug 30, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			PXG 0311 driver for £250.
Tensei raw blue 55g stiff.
That’s a bargain.
If you don’t like it up to 60 days they give you a full refund “ no questions asked”
No brainier.
		
Click to expand...


Did the same....

Just sent mine back on Saturday

Will find out how long the refund process takes.....


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2022)

2 new Ping wedges, 56 and 60.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2022)

moogie said:



			Did the same....

Just sent mine back on Saturday

Will find out how long the refund process takes.....
		
Click to expand...

How long did you have it? Why is it going back?

(Have you checked out the Harrogate thread?)


----------



## moogie (Aug 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How long did you have it? Why is it going back?

(Have you checked out the Harrogate thread?)
		
Click to expand...

Had it just long enough to test side by side with my cobra,  same evenflow shaft
Just couldn't get it going anywhere near the cobra.
Good looking club
But due to their policy,  was just paying money to try it,  at no risk
So it's being returned looking new anyway.

Harrogate Meet.......i wasnt going,  as its my wifes birthday on that weekend,  but yes seen it
Shame


----------



## Smoj (Aug 30, 2022)

After trying out 2 nike spikeless shoes, I sent both the AirMax90s back as their not _that_ comfy even compared to some codechaos, even compared to O.G AM90's and also the AM720s that I couldnt even fit on my foot..
So I decided to re-try some 720s a week later and use a shoe horn, once on they fit well, quite comfy but maybe could be more so once broken in properly.....but a bit too expensive for what they are IMO...randomly, some popped up on ebay with a weird insole problem for £45 so I bought them and sent the nikes back, hoping that its just a insole replacement. *fingers crossed*

also a groove sharpener, i thought i'd try and re-sharpen my grooves on my CG13 wedges but they dont need to be sharpened, so i used them on my mizuno Mx25's 7-8-9-PW... cant really tell the difference.


----------



## Brads (Aug 31, 2022)

TSi2 24deg hybrid.


----------



## barry23 (Aug 31, 2022)

A PXG 0311 Gen 5 driver


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 7, 2022)

I was going to buy a new driver (TM Stealth) but seeing as I am not able to actually play at the moment, I bought a CNC laser machine instead. Because... well, why not!


----------



## Skytot (Sep 7, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Mizuno pro225 irons off eBay
		
Click to expand...

It’s been a few months now since you bought them , are you happy with them ? I’m thinking of going to Mizuno in Birkdale for a fitting . Do you think they are suitable for a 12 to 14 handicap player ?


----------



## Smoj (Sep 7, 2022)

a Cleveland Classic 1.5 Putter, and a cheap stroke lap putter headcover for it
and some Pro Stingers and some chequered nike golf trousers, which need to be turned up.
some FJ rain gloves &
40 refurbished titleist balls


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 7, 2022)

New wheels.

It should be a joyous occasion. However, and this should probably go in random irritations. Having worn the same size skates forever and ordered the size I was measured at, these are half a size too small and no one has these in the half size up. Grrrr


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 7, 2022)

PXG driver 0311 xf blue Tensei stiff 10.5.
At that price it was a bargain.


----------



## barry23 (Sep 8, 2022)

A putting lesson following my 44 putts on my last round


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2022)

barry23 said:



			A putting lesson following my 44 putts on my last round
		
Click to expand...

You can’t be a proper golfer as you didn’t buy a new putter! 😉🤣


----------



## barry23 (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			You can’t be a proper golfer as you didn’t buy a new putter! 😉🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry I was very close to pulling the trigger on another new one but have just about resisited the urge (for now)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 8, 2022)

barry23 said:



			A putting lesson following my 44 putts on my last round
		
Click to expand...

Putting can get to technical.
I was concentrating on line break etc.
To much going through my head.
Now all I do is just get the pace right nothing else( obvious break taken into consideration)
This leaves me tap ins.
The human brain is very good at aiming to a degree, so just work on your pace.

If that dosnt work a new putter is a must.
Good luck .


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 8, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Putting can get to technical.
I was concentrating on line break etc.
To much going through my head.
Now all I do is just get the pace right nothing else( obvious break taken into consideration)
This leaves me tap ins.
The human brain is very good at aiming to a degree, so just work on your pace.

If that dosnt work a new putter is a must.
Good luck .
		
Click to expand...

I must say a putting lesson is actually worthwhile though. I've putted much more consistently this year since I had one. He changed a handful of simple things that get me rolling the ball better, and keeping it online better. I definitely hole more 3-5 footers now which I would often tug left or push right before. 

Still agree on getting the pace right being the most important factor though. When I do have a bad putting day, 90% of the time it's because the greens are slower than I expect and I can't adjust to it, leaving everything well short all day.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			You can’t be a proper golfer as you didn’t buy a new putter! 😉🤣
		
Click to expand...

I bought a brand new putter in 2010 for £60. Ping My Day.
Sold it this year for £54.
My "newest" putter is now a 1990s Ben Sayers Opel Line #3 - bought last year for £2.
I've been using a John Letters Golden Goose and a John Letters Banker 5 recently to satisfactory effect. (Approx £3 each this year)
Three of my last four scores in best eight and 0.7 reduction in HI over those scores.
Brand new putters have little or no track record as good putters. Buy a classic in good condition - that's what I do.
When playing 20p birdies, I can get on others' nerves after holing my third birdie, "Oh, I've nearly got my money back for that putter now!"


----------



## Lump (Sep 8, 2022)

Preordered a TSR driver and fairway. 
I haven’t played the same since moving away from my TS2 set. 
Ordered the same spec as my TS2’s.


----------



## Smoj (Sep 9, 2022)

After having a fantastic round with my Titleist 904f 7 wood on a 4 ball scramble yesterday I bit the bullet and bought a Titleist 906F2 3 wood. if its even half of what the 7 wood is, i will be over the moon
also was really impressed playing in the wet for the first time with my Nike victory tour 2s so I bought a 2nd pair in the white and black colours, before they go discontinued, The added bonus that they were on sale and with a coupon + some loyalty points got them for under £100
and a cool looking Nike Repel Tiger Woods fist pump harrington jacket, which sold out on NDC and one came on eBay for stupidly cheap in my size!


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 9, 2022)

Skytot said:



			It’s been a few months now since you bought them , are you happy with them ? I’m thinking of going to Mizuno in Birkdale for a fitting . Do you think they are suitable for a 12 to 14 handicap player ?
		
Click to expand...

Im really pleased with them tbh. The 225,s are quite forgiving and are stunning to look at. Even though I’ve got down to 3/4 handicap I still like the fact slight off centre strikes still do well. Plus I have confidence to work the ball. They should be fine for a 12/14 handicapper just don’t get the 221,s


----------



## oleinone (Sep 11, 2022)

Adidas 365 shorts x 2. At least two inches larger than advertised - now the unwelcome faff of sending them back.


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 11, 2022)

A Cobra F-Max Airspeed driver.  Designed for players with slow swing speeds … and that’s me.  I have the equivalent fairways and they have added distance for me.  The question is, do I try it tomorrow in my club’s seniors match, when one of my opponents will be fellow forummer Golfmmad … or do I wait and try it out in a social round first?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			A Cobra F-Max Airspeed driver.  Designed for players with slow swing speeds … and that’s me.  I have the equivalent fairways and they have added distance for me.  The question is, do I try it tomorrow in my club’s seniors match, when one of my opponents will be fellow forummer Golfmmad … or do I wait and try it out in a social round first?
		
Click to expand...

Did you buy it to use it or to look at..?
Get it in the bag Man


----------



## Canary Kid (Sep 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Did you buy it to use it or to look at..?
Get it in the bag Man

Click to expand...

It does look lovely … 😀


----------



## Slab (Sep 12, 2022)

Seems silly to call out buying a golf cap but here I go…

Wife bought it for me as a gift (insanely OTT price for a cap) but then I wore it.. never worn such a comfortable cap and I have dozens, jeez wearing it is like night and day compared to the ones I have from the usual golf brands and light years away from the cheapo ‘cardboard’ stuff handed out at corporate golf days, it'll change my golf! (I fully expect to win next time out) 

Tiger Woods Heritage86. Now we know the secret to all his on course success


----------



## Oneil88 (Sep 12, 2022)

Got myself a Nikon Coolshot 50i from https://gritrsports.com/ hopefully it's as good as other folks told me.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 13, 2022)

Some Sunderland waterproof trousers. Now just need to work out if they’re to be worn as a trouser or over-trouser. You’d think it would expressly say.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 13, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Some Sunderland waterproof trousers. Now just need to work out if they’re to be worn as a trouser or over-trouser. You’d think it would expressly say.
		
Click to expand...

Just bought some Stuburt trousers too, so much as above ,👍


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2022)

Not bought myself but I got a smattering of golf gear over the weekend for my birthday.

Cutter & Buck waterproof jacket with hood. The amount of jackets I now own is daft really, but this looks pretty close to what I've been after. I have seen some reviews saying C&B jackets were better than they expected so we'll see.

Sun Mountain umbrella. My umbrella was a cheapish one that was looking a bit knackered so went for this. I am tall enough that I can't really see from under my old one, so with this being slightly taller and having the little window panel I thought it might be good. 

Waddaplaya polo shirt. I like having a few more 'out there' polos and I like the Golf Sidekick YouTube channel so went for one of these. 

Under Armour polo. She said she ordered the polos weeks apart and didn't notice how they look near-identical in design. 😆 This one has more of a pink hue though.

And some Lindt chocolate golf balls.  Didn't get much distance or spin on them to be honest. 

My parents gave me some money to put towards anything I fancy so I want to finally go for some custom fit irons. Been trying to contact Kevin at Pinner Hill who I've heard is highly recommended, but he doesn't answer the phone or emails.. busy man.


----------



## Oneil88 (Sep 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not bought myself but I got a smattering of golf gear over the weekend for my birthday.

Cutter & Buck waterproof jacket with hood. The amount of jackets I now own is daft really, but this looks pretty close to what I've been after. I have seen some reviews saying C&B jackets were better than they expected so we'll see.

Sun Mountain umbrella. My umbrella was a cheapish one that was looking a bit knackered so went for this. I am tall enough that I can't really see from under my old one, so with this being slightly taller and having the little window panel I thought it might be good.

Waddaplaya polo shirt. I like having a few more 'out there' polos and I like the Golf Sidekick YouTube channel so went for one of these.

Under Armour polo. She said she ordered the polos weeks apart and didn't notice how they look near-identical in design. 😆 This one has more of a pink hue though.

And some Lindt chocolate golf balls.  Didn't get much distance or spin on them to be honest. 

My parents gave me some money to put towards anything I fancy so I want to finally go for some custom fit irons. Been trying to contact Kevin at Pinner Hill who I've heard is highly recommended, but he doesn't answer the phone or emails.. busy man.
		
Click to expand...

Hot damn, that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## Teebs (Sep 13, 2022)

Callaway Rogue ST 3HL (4 wood) following a demo day at Rudding Park. Tried the 7 wood but only had a regular shaft, hilariously high ball flight but still carrying 200+.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 13, 2022)

Titleist TSR 3 driver fitted today at Affordable golf Irvine. Paid for just a week or two to wait.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 14, 2022)

Druids Trolley for the youth, and some B grade Kirklands from Encore Golf balls., to feed the fish.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2022)

Been so impressed with the FJ Flints that I won in the GM competition a while ago that I've just splashed out on a black pair for the winter. They'll be a bit easier to keep clean 😉😉😉


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 14, 2022)

A Mizuno golf hoodie....   half price at Snainton.....


----------



## Oneil88 (Sep 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			A Mizuno golf hoodie....  half price at Snainton.....
		
Click to expand...

Ayo, that sounds like a good deal.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2022)

Bought these... Amazon Essentials Men's Slim-Fit Stretch Golf Trouser https://amzn.eu/d/eDCfNJi and they were delivered last night.
I'm not the sort that normally gets compliments for my clothing. 2 x "I like your trousers" already. Perfect golf trousers in recycled polyester for £17. 🤣


----------



## azazel (Sep 14, 2022)

A dozen Bridgestone Tour B RX. Can't seem to settle on the right ball for my game so trying out a few to see which feels best.

Not quite a purchase as such, but returned a pair of Adidas ZG1 shoes due to "the usual" wear at the heel and ordered a pair of Footjoy Pro SL Sport as a replacement.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Sep 14, 2022)

A set of 2021 Taylormade p790 4iron-aw 😃been toying with changing the irons for a good while and finally went for a fitting and these came out on top 👍first outing with them Friday & Saturday


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 14, 2022)

Got fitted for a PXG 0811 XF driver today. 

Fitting ended up being a swing lesson as well as a fitting but the PXG was by far giving me the best results in terms of spin and dispersion, even with an 'in progress' swing. 

Picking it up tomorrow 😊


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 14, 2022)

A Penguin 1/4 zip top half price in the pro shop sale.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 14, 2022)

M4 5 Hybrid off eBay.  5 iron has been an absolute jerk all year, maybe a winter alone in the garage will give it time to think upon its sins.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2022)

Ping G400 hybrid, 19°. Another attempt to resolve my second shot issues on longer holes.

My 7 wood will be up for sale as soon as my new club arrives, I need the box it is coming in 😆. One in, one out 👍


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2022)

A Ping Glide 4.0 50° Gap Wedge.....3 rounds in and...Oh my ..it's good.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

An iron fitting session the week after next, at Moor Park via Complete Golfer. I've had my irons five years and they were just a second-hand job, so excited to see what custom fitting has to offer me. If anything.


----------



## Skytot (Sep 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			An iron fitting session the week after next, at Moor Park via Complete Golfer. I've had my irons five years and they were just a second-hand job, so excited to see what custom fitting has to offer me. If anything. 

Click to expand...

I’ve got mine in 3wks at Mizuno performance centre . Excited , I’m currently using my mates 9 year old Nicholas cast offs . Got my eye on Pro225 but also I’m still interested in Takomo & Orka irons ( cheaper )


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

Skytot said:



			I’ve got mine in 3wks at Mizuno performance centre . Excited , I’m currently using my mates 9 year old Nicholas cast offs . Got my eye on Pro225 but also I’m still interested in Takomo & Orka irons ( cheaper )
		
Click to expand...

There's an Orka fitter near me that I was interested in but he doesn't answer the phone or emails so I gave up on that idea. 😄


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 23, 2022)

A security camera for the back of the house.  I'd been planning to get one, and this one ticked all the boxes, has good reviews and I picked it up for under £70.  A doddle to set up as well. 
Eufy Solocam E40


----------



## RichA (Sep 23, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			A security camera for the back of the house.  I'd been planning to get one, and this one ticked all the boxes, has good reviews and I picked it up for under £70.  A doddle to set up as well. 
Eufy Solocam E40

Click to expand...

Had the Eufy doorbell cams and a couple of extra lights/cams at ours and MrsA's mum's for a year or so and I'm really pleased with them. It's a real benefit not having to pay a cloud storage subscription like some of the others.


----------



## Larry long dog (Sep 26, 2022)

A brand new stiff 20 degree 4 hybrid Callaway Mavrik delivered for £75…will be selling my 19 & 22 Callaway xr hybrids hopefully


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Im really pleased with them tbh. The 225,s are quite forgiving and are stunning to look at. Even though I’ve got down to 3/4 handicap I still like the fact slight off centre strikes still do well. Plus I have confidence to work the ball. They should be fine for a 12/14 handicapper just don’t get the 221,s
		
Click to expand...

Had many jumpers with them or are they consistent?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2022)

😁😁😁


----------



## BrianM (Sep 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



View attachment 44541


😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Lovely stuff 😋😋😋


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Lovely stuff 😋😋😋
		
Click to expand...

And the middle one was bottled and labelled by me from this;


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 26, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			A security camera for the back of the house.  I'd been planning to get one, and this one ticked all the boxes, has good reviews and I picked it up for under £70.  A doddle to set up as well.
Eufy Solocam E40

Click to expand...

I’ve got a Eufy system, it’s excellent value for money. Got the base station, 3 outdoor cams, and one indoor cam. Very simple to set up, and good quality videos. The only downside is the cameras seem a second or two late to pick up on initial movement sometimes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 26, 2022)

A Lamkin sink fit putter grip for my Scotty Cameron


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had many jumpers with them or are they consistent?
		
Click to expand...

Ive had a few go long but that’s maybe me. Sometimes I’ve been in between clubs hits the lesser one hard and flushed it with a bit more speed. Overall I find them pretty consistent and have had a few sessions on a launch monitor and with a stock swing distance is consistent. Saturday I had my first ever level par round with them.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 27, 2022)

52, 56 and 60 Cleveland CBX Zipcore wedges. Played yesterday and loved them. So forgiving and easy to hit. Usually, one bounce/check/stop. Wish I’d bought at the start of the season.


----------



## Bobby19 (Sep 27, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			A brand new stiff 20 degree 4 hybrid Callaway Mavrik delivered for £75…will be selling my 19 & 22 Callaway xr hybrids hopefully
		
Click to expand...

EBay I take it that’s a great find


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			52, 56 and 60 Cleveland CBX Zipcore wedges. Played yesterday and loved them. So forgiving and easy to hit. Usually, one bounce/check/stop. Wish I’d bought at the start of the season.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a 50° Cleveland Zipcore a couple of weeks ago for £115 from our pro, and a mate sold me a 58° one, brand new, for £60 on Sunday. They not only look really good but feel great too.  Did a long practice session this morning with the 58°and they are great clubs.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2022)

What a coincidence. I bought a 56 and a 58 Cleveland wedge very recently and collected them in person as I was only 8 miles away from the seller.
I might have got them cheaper, but there were other bidders, unfortunately. Both pretty good condition.


----------



## Teebs (Sep 27, 2022)

Teebs said:



			Callaway Rogue ST 3HL (4 wood) following a demo day at Rudding Park. Tried the 7 wood but only had a regular shaft, hilariously high ball flight but still carrying 200+.
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for the 3HL, ordered just over 2 weeks ago and was promised a call last week...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 27, 2022)

Bobby19 said:



			EBay I take it that’s a great find
		
Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/325320065672?hash=item4bbe964288:g:KasAAOSwEIBjChmg


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2022)

😁😁


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			What a coincidence. I bought a 56 and a 58 Cleveland wedge very recently and collected them in person as I was only 8 miles away from the seller.
I might have got them cheaper, but there were other bidders, unfortunately. Both pretty good condition.

View attachment 44548

Click to expand...

As well as the two Cleveland wedges, I bought two other items from this seller and collected all 4 at the same time.







Everything in very good condition for age.


----------



## RichA (Sep 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As well as the two Cleveland wedges, I bought two other items from this seller and collected all 4 at the same time.

*Everything in very good condition for age.*

Click to expand...

Talking about yourself?😘
How much do you pay for the storage unit where you keep all these bargain classics?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 28, 2022)

RichA said:



			Talking about yourself?😘
How much do you pay for the storage unit where you keep all these bargain classics?
		
Click to expand...

I pay a fairly high price it seems sometimes, but nothing in monetary terms.


----------



## RichA (Sep 28, 2022)

I love that Orvis bag.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 28, 2022)

It came with a wheeled travel cover. Real leather and canvas. Best £7.50 I've ever spent on a golf bag. It is also the biggest golf bag I've ever owned. It is huge.
It is currently in the loft and home to 2 full sets of clubs.
Travel cover is very useful as non-golfing holiday luggage in the boot of car.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 28, 2022)

Had my clubs regripped (for the first time).  Gone with Golf Pride CPX grips.  Loved the feel of them,


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 28, 2022)

I treat myself to a new to me set of irons yesterday, Mizuno Pro 223, after using the MP53's for about 10 years, can't wait to see how they go.


----------



## Teebs (Sep 28, 2022)

Full review of the 223's when you can! I have an 8 year old set of JPX850's which are lovely but would be good to see if things have moved on a little?


----------



## RichA (Sep 28, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I treat myself to a new to me set of irons yesterday, Mizuno Pro 223, after using the MP53's for about 10 years, can't wait to see how they go.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried them a couple of times and loved them. Which shafts? I found the graphite UST 95 incredible.


----------



## Lump (Sep 28, 2022)

I have issues. Just waiting on the TSR fairway to arrive….


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2022)

Lump said:



*I have issues*. Just waiting on the TSR fairway to arrive….
		
Click to expand...

for a minute i thought you were going to say you use pink castle tees


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 28, 2022)

This beaut of a new towel (birthday money paid for it)

https://www.bombsawaygolfgoods.co.uk/collections/golf-towels/products/scorch-camo-tour-towel

Big fan of it slotting over the long clubs in my bag and the color matches my bag nicely!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 28, 2022)

Three Zerofit ultimate base layers.
These are the dogs do dahs of baselayers.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			for a minute i thought you were going to say you use pink castle tees
		
Click to expand...

I tee the ball down to low according to my pro.
He has advised me to use these.


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/325320065672?hash=item4bbe964288:g:KasAAOSwEIBjChmg

Click to expand...

I'm always wary of those too good to be true deals on eBay, especially someone that has sold 91 of them but doesn't appear to be a golf dealer. Screams "straight off a boat from China" to me but could be completely wrong.


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I tee the ball down to low according to my pro.
He has advised me to use these.

Click to expand...

@Oddsocks has got a new member of the pct gang


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 28, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I tee the ball down to low according to my pro.
He has advised me to use these.

Click to expand...

Come to the dark side….


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 28, 2022)

RichA said:



			I've tried them a couple of times and loved them. Which shafts? I found the graphite UST 95 incredible.
		
Click to expand...

I have bought them used off the net not tried them, not many available with regular shafts so had to go for stiff a little lighter than mine, they are the Nippon Pro Modus 3, 115’s. Will see how they go over the week end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 28, 2022)

Just the one today 😁


----------



## babylonsinger (Sep 28, 2022)

A few bits in the Under Armour sale - a storm cap and a new towel


----------



## Skytot (Sep 28, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I treat myself to a new to me set of irons yesterday, Mizuno Pro 223, after using the MP53's for about 10 years, can't wait to see how they go.
		
Click to expand...

Love Mizuno Pro range , got my eye on 225 but now the New hot metals have been released, did you try them ? Got my fitting on 9/10


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 28, 2022)

No, I didn’t get fitted, tried to get as near as I could to my MP53’s.
Not really interested in the Hot Metal range, prefer the forged.
I bought a used set, saw the new 923‘s advertised and the price’s are only going one way.
Good luck with your fitting.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 29, 2022)

I bought a steel shaft and replaced the graphite shaft in my Hogan sand wedge. The extra weight has made a huge difference in my short game. I made a $5 bet with my granddaughter that I wouldn't buy any clubs this year, but re-shafting doesn't count. However, the price cuts on some of the older model drivers might get me before January.


----------



## Larry long dog (Sep 29, 2022)

Bobby19 said:



			EBay I take it that’s a great find
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he has upped the price to £80 now!


----------



## Larry long dog (Sep 29, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I'm always wary of those too good to be true deals on eBay, especially someone that has sold 91 of them but doesn't appear to be a golf dealer. Screams "straight off a boat from China" to me but could be completely wrong.
		
Click to expand...




Voyager EMH said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/325320065672?hash=item4bbe964288:g:KasAAOSwEIBjChmg

Click to expand...

I’m guessing I can see if legit with serial number?


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			I’m guessing I can see if legit with serial number?
		
Click to expand...

Serial number doesn’t mean it’s legit as they often copy one and add it to a fake club


----------



## Larry long dog (Sep 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Serial number doesn’t mean it’s legit as they often copy one and add it to a fake club
		
Click to expand...

Ok so I’ll take it into a reputable golf shop asking them to check then? 

I hit it a few times yesterday and not sure it’s for me anyway lol. I’ve gone from a 58g 5.5(firm) in my 3 (19) & 4 (22) hybrid to a 75g 6.0 (stiff). 

Wanted something in between the 3 and 4 to try get another wedge in the bag as only have an old 52&60. Will see how I go with it at the weekend but one thing I realised when comparing it with my current hybrids is that I’ve had them too far forward in my stance, so was typically hitting my old ones great when comparing with the new bat.

Like to think I’d get £75 back for it even if it’s a Ricki Lake.


----------



## evemccc (Sep 29, 2022)

Skytot said:



			I’ve got mine in 3wks at Mizuno performance centre . Excited , I’m currently using my mates 9 year old Nicholas cast offs . Got my eye on Pro225 but also I’m still interested in Takomo & Orka irons ( cheaper )
		
Click to expand...

If you don’t mind me asking, if you’re going for irons only and not full-bag, is it still £500 at Bearwood?
I’ve seen the usual suspects golf YouTubers do their fittings their and it looks superb


----------



## Skytot (Sep 29, 2022)

evemccc said:



			If you don’t mind me asking, if you’re going for irons only and not full-bag, is it still £500 at Bearwood?
I’ve seen the usual suspects golf YouTubers do their fittings their and it looks superb
		
Click to expand...

I’m not going to Bearwood , I’m going to Royal Birkdale. It’s £70 for fitting but knocked off the bill if you purchase of them . My only concern is they don’t do interest free finance . Might get my specs and order off Snainton or Scottsdale


----------



## Mike79 (Sep 30, 2022)

Always convinced myself that I wouldn't benefit from a laser range finder as I am not that accurate, and that the Hole19 app on my watch with front/middle/back yardage along with flag colour was good enough for me. A guy last week on the Texas scramble team had one and I was amazed by the difference, particularly on some of the long & narrow greens. 

...So I now have a Bushnell V5 Shift


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 30, 2022)

Skytot said:



			I’m not going to Bearwood , I’m going to Royal Birkdale. It’s £70 for fitting but knocked off the bill if you purchase of them . My only concern is they don’t do interest free finance . Might get my specs and order off Snainton or Scottsdale
		
Click to expand...

Check Hotgolf for these they have a 10% voucher code.


----------



## Jason.H (Sep 30, 2022)

Titleist TSR 3 arrived today.  Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			An iron fitting session the week after next, at Moor Park via Complete Golfer. I've had my irons five years and they were just a second-hand job, so excited to see what custom fitting has to offer me. If anything. 

Click to expand...

Just done my iron fitting, and the winner was... Callaway Rogue ST Max. Not what I was expecting I have to say. It was the first thing he put in my hands as well, largely because I was using Callaways previously. I tried TM Stealth, Mizuno JPX, Ping G425 and none of them lived up to the Callaways. The Cobra LTDx were excellent and came very close, but the Callaways shaded it as the Cobra flight was a little low.

I was surprised to find that standard lie was the best fit for me - the toe is a little up off the ground at address, but in fact it goes the other way when I strike it, weirdly enough, which I never knew before. Standard lie gave the best results and kept the slight fade that I'm used to and happy with. It was going a good 10+ yards further than my old bat - yes the lofts are stronger which is not necessarily something I wanted, but the dispersion was good so you're not going to argue that they go too far are you? Could be a nice bonus, especially going into winter. The shafts are Elevate 95, and the ball speed was something like 7mph up on my old 7 iron.

I just bought 6 to PW so they were only 500 quid as well! Plus the 25 I already paid for the fitting so £525 all in all. Great value I would say. Full marks to Complete Golfer and David Bunker (yes) who did the fitting and was great. It's also funny to know that the clubs I've been using for the past 5 years were pretty much spot on for me as everything I've just bought here is basically the five year evolution of those same clubs.


----------



## Daff (Oct 4, 2022)

Just managed to find a brand new TM 300 Mini Driver in 13.5 - have been looking for one for ages. Currently using an AeroBurner Mini driver but excited to get with the times and play a fairly current model


----------



## RichA (Oct 4, 2022)

Delivered today, a Mizuno BR-D2 bag to replace the Ping Moonlight that I reluctantly sold with my G425 irons.
I thought the Moonlight would be a hard act to follow, but this is actually better.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 4, 2022)

Had a wood fitting at Silvermere on Sunday - excellent facility, set-up and fitting experience.

I’m in two minds about whether to pull the trigger or not…but I thought the fitting was great…took away some snippets about my swing tendency and remedies. Whenever you get on a launch monitor with a knowledgable, personable guy you’re going to learn something 👍🏻


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 5, 2022)

Treated myself to a new putter, an Odyssey OG 2 ball. 

Yes, I had a fitting for it, tried lots of combos and this came out best. I will write a review up of the fitting I had (Precision Golf) when I have a bit more time, but it was an interesting experience and confirmed a few thoughts I had in my head. So I now have the confidence in what I need to work on to improve.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

Bought some Cutter & Buck waterproof trousers - the one thing I've never actually owned before, funnily enough. While I was on there I saw some nice looking Callaway Opti-Dri trousers in blue so ordered them as well.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 6, 2022)

I've been experimenting with a 13.5 degree Callaway Epic Flash 3 wood as a replacement for driver. It has been working quite well, mostly keeping up with my PP while keeping me in play more frequently. However, no matter how hard I try to convince myself otherwise I feel I have been giving up a bit of distance. 

Today I put a Mizuno ST190g in the bag and low and behold it turns out I was kidding myself. The 3w is very very good, the driver is better....................for now!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I've been experimenting with a 13.5 degree Callaway Epic Flash 3 wood as a replacement for driver. It has been working quite well, mostly keeping up with my PP while keeping me in play more frequently. However, no matter how hard I try to convince myself otherwise I feel I have been giving up a bit of distance.

Today I put a Mizuno ST190g in the bag and low and behold it turns out I was kidding myself. The 3w is very very good, the driver is better....................for now!
		
Click to expand...

I am carrying two drivers PXG 10.5.
Ping G425 set at 12 degree .
PXG goes miles but a bit erratic.
Ping is straight as a die but spins off the chart and a lot shorter.
It’s a dilemma.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am carrying two drivers PXG 10.5.
Ping G425 set at 12 degree .
PXG goes miles but a bit erratic.
Ping is straight as a die but spins off the chart and a lot shorter.
It’s a dilemma.
		
Click to expand...

There's a feller at our club who carries two drivers all the time, similar to you - one he feels like he can get the most distance, and the other one a fairway finder.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 7, 2022)

A pair of UA golf joggers 😱 half price in the sale and with their storm coating. Will hopefully keep me dry in the autumnal drizzle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2022)

A roll over from another thread but a PXG 0211 Driver, senior shaft to help my back out . Crazy deals on this range at the moment.


----------



## Smoj (Oct 8, 2022)

Some very nice Nike 'modern fit' golf trousers + a reversible Nike golf beanie hat & a pair of Adidas climaproof trousers, pretty huge sizing but I guess you wear something under them, or something.


----------



## Skytot (Oct 9, 2022)

Mizuno JPX 923 irons 5 thru to gap . Custom fitted so not got them yet


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 9, 2022)

A pair of Footjoy Hydroknit trousers

Also Given in to the PXG sale and gambled on a 5 wood. Anyone know how the 60 day return works?


----------



## RichA (Oct 10, 2022)

Ping Glide 4.0 50° and 56° wedges to replace the same Glide 3.0s that I sold with my G425 irons.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 10, 2022)

Big max drylite 7


----------



## chellie (Oct 21, 2022)

New Callaway irons. Tried Cobra x 2, Titleist x 2, Taylormade and Mizuno but sticking with Callaway. Have PW to 5 iron on order. Hoping the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Smoj (Oct 21, 2022)

Scored my personal best yesterday and putted amazingly (for a change) so I decided do undo all that magic, and to celebrate I bought a new putter - Odyssey Metal-X 2 Ball (to be fair my current putter Cleveland Classic 1.5 is very light even with 6 lead tape strips on it)
Also havent been hitting my 3 wood any good lately so I thought I'd make it even harder and bought a Titleist 913fd 3 wood


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 22, 2022)

Spurk fairway mat after reading testimonials on here. Looks a quality bit of kit and looking forward to moving to using mats after the amount of shots I hit fat today.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 22, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Spurk fairway mat after reading testimonials on here. Looks a quality bit of kit and looking forward to moving to using mats after the amount of shots I hit fat today.
		
Click to expand...

brilliant, brilliant, brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## Hacky (Oct 22, 2022)

Footjoy Hydroknit are on sale at Snainton at the moment (a saving of £65 over RRP) and after getting caught in a torrential downpour walking up the 18th yesterday I decided it was time to bag some waterproof trousers.


----------



## Red devil (Oct 23, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Mizuno JPX 923 irons 5 thru to gap . Custom fitted so not got them yet
		
Click to expand...

Did you end up buying them from Birkdale?


----------



## Skytot (Oct 23, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Did you end up buying them from Birkdale?
		
Click to expand...

Yes , not paid for them yet as I’m still waiting for them. They are matching the price from Hotgolf


----------



## Teebs (Oct 23, 2022)

Be interested to know the process for a Mizuno fitting. Got a 2014 set of JPX 850 Forged and debating whether a change would be worth it (more for the right shaft and lie angle than technology gains)..


----------



## Skytot (Oct 23, 2022)

Teebs said:



			Be interested to know the process for a Mizuno fitting. Got a 2014 set of JPX 850 Forged and debating whether a change would be worth it (more for the right shaft and lie angle than technology gains)..
		
Click to expand...

My fitting with Nick at Birkdale was superb . I’m not sure when the Mizuno shaft Optimizer came out , did you use it I. 2014 ? Anyway he had me hitting warm up balls with my 7 iron then you hit 3 balls with the Optimizer . This then Bluetooth information to the fitter iPad . The information it gives is . Headspeed   Tempo.  Toe down.   Kick Angle .   Release Factor..
You are best googling what all these terms relate too..
The optimizer narrow downs the shafts that are suited to you to 3 . The fitter then has you trying club heads with the recommended shafts . I tried Mizuno, Cobra , Stealth, Callaway ….
Tried them all in the studio and then best of all  which other fitting establishments don’t do is trying the irons out on the grass driving range . Mizuno JPX 923 Hot metal just stood out a mile on the range . The rest of the fitting was using a Lie board ( he had my clubs +2 ) and then it just a case of picking type of grips ( I went for CP2 wrap round with 1 layer of tape. Nick as ordered the irons and said it will be in the region of 2 weeks which is today , but because I live in Stockport and Birkdale is 1hr 20mins away Birkdale are going to receive them and then post on to myself to save me driving at no extra cost . Great service .Took 2hrs and costs £75 but this is knocked off if you purchase irons off them


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A roll over from another thread but a PXG 0211 Driver, senior shaft to help my back out . Crazy deals on this range at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you buy the driver from if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Where did you buy the driver from if you don’t mind me asking.
		
Click to expand...

Directly from pxg. 

I think Clubhouse Golf may sell pxg clubs as well but their own site is the place to start. I bought mine in the recent sale, £129 delivered.


----------



## Teebs (Oct 23, 2022)

Skytot said:



			My fitting with Nick at Birkdale was superb . I’m not sure when the Mizuno shaft Optimizer came out , did you use it I. 2014 ? Anyway he had me hitting warm up balls with my 7 iron then you hit 3 balls with the Optimizer . This then Bluetooth information to the fitter iPad . The information it gives is . Headspeed   Tempo.  Toe down.   Kick Angle .   Release Factor..
You are best googling what all these terms relate too..
The optimizer narrow downs the shafts that are suited to you to 3 . The fitter then has you trying club heads with the recommended shafts . I tried Mizuno, Cobra , Stealth, Callaway ….
Tried them all in the studio and then best of all  which other fitting establishments don’t do is trying the irons out on the grass driving range . Mizuno JPX 923 Hot metal just stood out a mile on the range . The rest of the fitting was using a Lie board ( he had my clubs +2 ) and then it just a case of picking type of grips ( I went for CP2 wrap round with 1 layer of tape. Nick as ordered the irons and said it will be in the region of 2 weeks which is today , but because I live in Stockport and Birkdale is 1hr 20mins away Birkdale are going to receive them and then post on to myself to save me driving at no extra cost . Great service .Took 2hrs and costs £75 but this is knocked off if you purchase irons off them
		
Click to expand...

That's really helpful, thanks for taking the time! The big part for me is understanding the turf interaction so hitting off grass is a must for me.

Thinking of a blended set so will ideally use a proper Mizuno centre so I can get the lofts correct..


----------



## Skytot (Oct 23, 2022)

I really wanted Mizuno irons that’s why I went to a Performance centre


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Directly from pxg. 

I think Clubhouse Golf may sell pxg clubs as well but their own site is the place to start. I bought mine in the recent sale, £129 delivered.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks , when you say directly from PXG was that a American site? I looked on Clubhouse Golf but the prices were nowhere near £129.


----------



## moogie (Oct 23, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Thanks , when you say directly from PXG was that a American site? I looked on Clubhouse Golf but the prices were nowhere near £129.
		
Click to expand...


https://www.pxg.com/en-gb

The UK site

But the 0211 drivers are all sold out,  unless you're left handed


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2022)

moogie said:



https://www.pxg.com/en-gb

The UK site

But the 0211 drivers are all sold out,  unless you're left handed
		
Click to expand...


Thanks , I’m not surprised they’ve sold out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Thanks , when you say directly from PXG was that a American site? I looked on Clubhouse Golf but the prices were nowhere near £129.
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



https://www.pxg.com/en-gb

The UK site

But the 0211 drivers are all sold out,  unless you're left handed
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
As per @moogie


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Oct 24, 2022)

Went a bit large on the captain’s charity auction and ended up winning the bids for a 4 ball at West Hill and a 4 ball at Swinley Forest.

Gives me something to look forward to for 2023 😍😍


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

Following my woes in trying to find a decent jacket with hood.. I'm going back down the bucket hat route and have ordered a Galvin Green one. First GG item I've ever bought and likely the only one I can afford. 😄


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 25, 2022)

PXG gen 5 Driving iron with a stiff UST recoil Dart shaft. 

Looks the biz and I’ve missed having a 2 iron in the bag. The most fun club to hit. 

Hooky hybrid can have a break tbh. Can’t do anything but turn them over.


----------



## Albo (Oct 25, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			PXG gen 5 Driving iron with a stiff UST recoil Dart shaft.

Looks the biz and I’ve missed having a 2 iron in the bag. The most fun club to hit.

Hooky hybrid can have a break tbh. Can’t do anything but turn them over.
		
Click to expand...

I too got a driving iron for exactly this reason, always sending my hybrid left, it’s infuriating.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 25, 2022)

I do love a 2-iron. Particularly when it comes in a matched set.
Like this one I bought very recently. No postage charge as I was able to collect in person.
Hitting sweet shots with a club that cost less than a pound - fantastic feeling.


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 25, 2022)

Teebs said:



			Be interested to know the process for a Mizuno fitting. Got a 2014 set of JPX 850 Forged and debating whether a change would be worth it (more for the right shaft and lie angle than technology gains)..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 25, 2022)

Maybe your shafts are suited to you. Lie angle can easily be tweaked by an experienced  trusty club shop pro.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 25, 2022)

Bought 110 Nike platinum balls.  64 quid delivered.  Used these before so delighted to pick these up again. Should do me a fair while. 

*These Nike RZN Platinum Golf Practice Balls come in a box of 110.*
*They have been used once at a Professional European Tour Event.*
*Some may need a slight clean but some have never been hit!*


----------



## BrianM (Oct 26, 2022)

garyinderry said:



			Bought 110 Nike platinum balls.  64 quid delivered.  Used these before so delighted to pick these up again. Should do me a fair while.

*These Nike RZN Platinum Golf Practice Balls come in a box of 110.*
*They have been used once at a Professional European Tour Event.*
*Some may need a slight clean but some have never been hit!*

Click to expand...

Any links Gary 👍🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Any links Gary 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I think they’re a cracking ball 👌


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 26, 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26579886...8gSr2&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP


You get 25% off at the checkout


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 26, 2022)

A tin cup ball marker with the letter A for marking my balls (oo-er missus) and 48 Taylormade Soft Response balls.


----------



## chellie (Oct 26, 2022)

chellie said:



			New Callaway irons. Tried Cobra x 2, Titleist x 2, Taylormade and Mizuno but sticking with Callaway. Have PW to 5 iron on order. Hoping the wait isn't too long.
		
Click to expand...

Arrived today and will be in play tomorrow


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2022)

FJ flex lightweight spikeless shoes for those winter nights at the range, thanks to clubhouse golf they were 40% off so a right bargain. 

They fit so much better than SL Pros which leads me to believe they may have been wide fits.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2022)

To help ease my burning elbows...4 - PW Cobra King Tour MiM with PX Catalyst 80 Stiff graphite shafts..
Straight in the bag for tomorrow


----------



## OnTour (Oct 27, 2022)

UA joggers £35  in navy 34/30 cold ankles come November


----------



## Alan Clifford (Oct 27, 2022)

I bought a wobbly knob https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product/sklz-gold-flex-golf-swing-trainer-48/


----------



## Alan Clifford (Oct 27, 2022)

Last week I bought a used 3, (19° hybrid), Callaway xr steelhead hybrid.  I used it here but it's really for South Africa where the grippy, kikuyu grass grabs my three wood and I do a crap shot.


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Alan Clifford said:



			I bought a wobbly knob https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product/sklz-gold-flex-golf-swing-trainer-48/

Click to expand...

Does it stiffen up the more strokes you make with it ? 🤔 😇


----------



## barry23 (Oct 28, 2022)

A cleveland smartsole 4 chipper


----------



## Smoj (Oct 30, 2022)

A 50/12 Degree SM5 Vokey Wedge in Black Raw Finish... think the bounce might be too much, but should be fine for playing out the rough and winter golf.
Air Jordan 12 US Open in Nike sale.. really pleased with them. 
Some photon dust (white/gray) coloured nike vapor golf trousers, very nice.
Titleist Rope hat, Titleist hats are very small, the only titleist hat that fits me perfectly is the stadry hat... everything else feels too small, but wearable.


----------



## Skytot (Oct 30, 2022)

Some Adidas winter boots


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 31, 2022)

FJ Stratos in 12 wide today. Worried the 12 might be a bit too big so could swap to an 11


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 31, 2022)

Ping Glide 3 Eye 2 wedge off eBay. Bargain price for an almost mint club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 31, 2022)

Got my sights on a set of Mizuno 921 forged.
But am open to what’s best for me.
Might go for a combo set ,never had a set like that before.
So booked myself into Birkdale for a custom fit later in the week.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2022)

A pair of these absolute beauties: https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/shop/ecco-biom-g5-golf-shoes-white-black
They were doing 20% off as well so only cost me £144. The wife has said she might make them a Christmas gift from her, but then I would have to wait until Christmas to wear them. Decisions decisions..


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 1, 2022)

Set of grips, and 3 dozen balls. That’s next years golf sorted


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2022)

Some Qstar tour balls.

Can’t wait to lose them


----------



## Skytot (Nov 1, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Got my sights on a set of Mizuno 921 forged.
But am open to what’s best for me.
Might go for a combo set ,never had a set like that before.
So booked myself into Birkdale for a custom fit later in the week.
Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

I was fitted there by Nick , great experience. I presume you know the 923 forged will be coming out in the new year ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 1, 2022)

Skytot said:



			I was fitted there by Nick , great experience. I presume you know the 923 forged will be coming out in the new year ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will talk to the fitter about waiting for them .
But won’t be able to try them.
How much difference will there be between 921 and 923 not much imo.
Might be in price though.
I am open to what’s best for me it might not be Mizuno !!


----------



## Skytot (Nov 1, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I will talk to the fitter about waiting for them .
But won’t be able to try them.
How much difference will there be between 921 and 923 not much imo.
Might be in price though.
I am open to what’s best for me it might not be Mizuno !!
		
Click to expand...

If you decide to go ahead and buy from Birkdale do some research which retailer is doing the irons the cheapest and Birkdale will price match . For my 923hm irons Hotgolf were the cheapest, Nick went on their website and okay the price . Ps, I did the order with them and then when I got home decided I want the gap wedge which he just added on to my order , worked out at extra £100 which I think is good price . Be interested to hear how you get on pal ?


----------



## Teebs (Nov 5, 2022)

@clubchamp98 How did you get on?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 5, 2022)

A dozen Tour Speeds for £30 from Amazon. The older model but will be good for winter golf. Free postage too even though I don’t have Prime.


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2022)

A golf pride cpx grip to see how they are as my bats will need regripping soon


----------



## Jamie23 (Nov 5, 2022)

Any recommendations on umbrellas?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 5, 2022)

Teebs said:



@clubchamp98 How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic fitting.
Everything was very professional as you would expect.
Greg was excellent at explaining what was what.
Optimiser gave three options went for the number two as it just felt better numbers were identical.
Mizuno pro 225 with Project x IO 5.5 shafts 5/pw. At SS of 79/80 mph.
Went out on the grass range but it was freezing and very windy, but hit them well.
Highly recommended 5* service.
Just got to wait for them to arrive now.
When I go to collect them Greg is doing a driver fitting for me as I was knackered after two hours.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2022)

Jamie23 said:



			Any recommendations on umbrellas?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had a Gustbuster for around 5 years, been faultless 👌


----------



## Teebs (Nov 5, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Fantastic fitting.
Everything was very professional as you would expect.
Greg was excellent at explaining what was what.
Optimiser gave three options went for the number two as it just felt better numbers were identical.
Mizuno pro 225 with Project x IO 5.5 shafts 5/pw. At SS of 79/80 mph.
Went out on the grass range but it was freezing and very windy, but hit them well.
Highly recommended 5* service.
Just got to wait for them to arrive now.
When I go to collect them Greg is doing a driver fitting for me as I was knackered after two hours.

Click to expand...


Sounds good!


----------



## Crow (Nov 5, 2022)

Got fitted today for a set of Slazenger Ben Hogan Precision irons, 2 to 9 plus equaliser and exploder.

When I say I was fitted for them what I mean was I saw them and I bought them, at a Collectors Fair, but I'm sure they'll be great.

I was actually there to try and sell some of my own clubs but only managed to sell one set, and that was for £10 less than the set I bought!


----------



## Jason.H (Nov 6, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Fantastic fitting.
Everything was very professional as you would expect.
Greg was excellent at explaining what was what.
Optimiser gave three options went for the number two as it just felt better numbers were identical.
Mizuno pro 225 with Project x IO 5.5 shafts 5/pw. At SS of 79/80 mph.
Went out on the grass range but it was freezing and very windy, but hit them well.
Highly recommended 5* service.
Just got to wait for them to arrive now.
When I go to collect them Greg is doing a driver fitting for me as I was knackered after two hours.

Click to expand...

Great choice. I’ve been enjoying my 225,s.


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2022)

Some GX Golf gloves


----------



## Bratty (Nov 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			Some GX Golf gloves
		
Click to expand...

What? No chipper?


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2022)

Bratty said:



			What? No chipper?
		
Click to expand...

Like I’d tell you if I did


----------



## Smoj (Nov 10, 2022)

Lamkin Deep Etched cord grip, feels and looks fantastic! and a dozen Titleist velocity balls whcih came with a free mug.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Nov 11, 2022)

Wife bought me an early Christmas present and it arrived yesterday - Motocaddy Dry Series 2022 Cart Bag.  Looks top drawer, however, reading on here about zipper problems, has me a little apprehensive!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 12, 2022)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Wife bought me an early Christmas present and it arrived yesterday - Motocaddy Dry Series 2022 Cart Bag.  Looks top drawer, however, reading on here about zipper problems, has me a little apprehensive!!
		
Click to expand...

Just don’t put too much stuff in the pockets and it should be fine.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 12, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Spurk fairway mat after reading testimonials on here. Looks a quality bit of kit and looking forward to moving to using mats after the amount of shots I hit fat today.
		
Click to expand...

Used this for the first time today. Quality product. We have to use on all areas of the course, not just fairway/closely mown areas - so I got to give it a decent road test. Really impressed. Helped with my alignment too.


----------



## Jamie23 (Nov 13, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Used this for the first time today. Quality product. We have to use on all areas of the course, not just fairway/closely mown areas - so I got to give it a decent road test. Really impressed. Helped with my alignment too.
		
Click to expand...

Did you purchase short or long pile version?


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 13, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Used this for the first time today. Quality product. We have to use on all areas of the course, not just fairway/closely mown areas - so I got to give it a decent road test. Really impressed. Helped with my alignment too.
		
Click to expand...

We had the option to use a mat in the rough last winter. An absolutely stupid idea which thankfully has been dropped this year. As for the Spurk, it's a great bit of kit, lots of lads have got them at our place. As you say, also a big help with alignment.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 13, 2022)

Jamie23 said:



			Did you purchase short or long pile version?
		
Click to expand...

Short pile. My playing partners did the same. We commented today on how we could have done with one of us getting the longer pile one for chips around the green. Very easy to thin off the short pile.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 13, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			We had the option to use a mat in the rough last winter. An absolutely stupid idea which thankfully has been dropped this year. As for the Spurk, it's a great bit of kit, lots of lads have got them at our place. As you say, also a big help with alignment.
		
Click to expand...

We’ve no option. Mat has to be used everywhere. As you say, it’s a bit daft. No penalty for hitting off line.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2022)

Callaway Rogue ST Max #5 hybrid. 😬  I haven't been _absolutely _happy with the Cobra LTDx I've been using this year, and since I got the new irons the new 6 iron goes practically the same distance. The Rogue hybrid is 1° stronger and obviously is the same model as the new irons so I hope it blends and gaps a bit better, and maybe be nicer to hit than the Cobra as well. It's from Golfbidder so got a week to try them side by side anyway before deciding if it does the job.


----------



## Bobby19 (Nov 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Callaway Rogue ST Max #5 hybrid. 😬  I haven't been _absolutely _happy with the Cobra LTDx I've been using this year, and since I got the new irons the new 6 iron goes practically the same distance. The Rogue hybrid is 1° stronger and obviously is the same model as the new irons so I hope it blends and gaps a bit better, and maybe be nicer to hit than the Cobra as well. It's from Golfbidder so got a week to try them side by side anyway before deciding if it does the job.
		
Click to expand...

Think Callaway have a sale on the pre owned website might be worth checking to see if it’s any cheaper & I think they give you 14 days trial 👍🏻


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2022)

Bobby19 said:



			Think Callaway have a sale on the pre owned website might be worth checking to see if it’s any cheaper & I think they give you 14 days trial 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I just had a look though and the ST Max seems to be the only one they don't have, ha.


----------



## Bobby19 (Nov 14, 2022)

Typical 🙄 I noticed they have only added the rogue range recently so worth a try 👍🏻


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 14, 2022)

Set of yonex irons 😉 for the winter carry bag


----------



## Smoj (Nov 17, 2022)

2x Aldila RIP Phenom shafts - 70 stiff for my driver and 80 stiff for my #2 hybrid. had one in my #3 hybrid and absolutely love it. hope it brings the joys of hitting the hybrid to my driver! 

1x Footjoy polo - after reading some horror stories about FJ polo sizes, I was hoping getting a XXL in atheltic fit would fit okay, and wow, it is the ultimate fitting shirt, love it. even better it cost me under £10 on eBay! 

1x 17 degree titleist 913 hybrid - dropped my 3wood and 5 iron out the bag and roll with a 17 (up to 18) -- 19 (up to 21) -- 24 (up to 26)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 17, 2022)

Smoj said:



			Lamkin Deep Etched cord grip, feels and looks fantastic! and a dozen Titleist velocity balls whcih came with a free mug.
		
Click to expand...

Bought a Lamkin Sinkfit grip for my Scotty about a month back. Lovely grip to putt with, really enjoying using the Scotty again. 

This week splashed a bit in the sales. 

Bought a pair of Mizuno Genem GTX spiked golf shoes for winter. Leather and gortex, half price. An Oscar Jacobson shirt, half price from F18, and a pair of Adidas Continental trainers from Adidas direct at 30% off.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bought a pair of Mizuno Genem GTX spiked golf shoes for winter. Leather and gortex, half price. An Oscar Jacobson shirt, half price from F18, and a pair of Adidas Continental trainers from Adidas direct at 30% off.
		
Click to expand...

where did you get the shoes ?


----------



## Smoj (Nov 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bought a Lamkin Sinkfit grip for my Scotty about a month back. Lovely grip to putt with, really enjoying using the Scotty again.

This week splashed a bit in the sales.

Bought a pair of Mizuno Genem GTX spiked golf shoes for winter. Leather and gortex, half price. An Oscar Jacobson shirt, half price from F18, and a pair of Adidas Continental trainers from Adidas direct at 30% off.
		
Click to expand...

nice i was looking at the sinkfits, but just a bit too big for my liking, but what a diffrence a lovely grip makes on a putter.

i've always been a Golf pride mcc mid grip guy, but since i've put a lamkin oversized/midsized on my hybrids i am absolutely thinking putting lamkin crossline cord midsize on all my irons and wedges


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			where did you get the shoes ?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.moresports.com/products/mizuno-mens-genem-gtx-boa-golf-shoes


A lot of shoe for the money. I've been wearing the Mizuno Nexlite spikeless shoes all summer, and they have been really nice and comfy.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



https://www.moresports.com/products/mizuno-mens-genem-gtx-boa-golf-shoes


A lot of shoe for the money. I've been wearing the *Mizuno Nexlite spikeless shoes *all summer, and they have been really nice and comfy.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love the look of those, and I would have bought some if I wasn't into my Ecco's at the moment.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 17, 2022)

Smoj said:



			nice i was looking at the sinkfits, but just a bit too big for my liking, but what a diffrence a lovely grip makes on a putter.

i've always been a Golf pride mcc mid grip guy, but since i've put a lamkin oversized/midsized on my hybrids i am absolutely thinking putting lamkin crossline cord midsize on all my irons and wedges
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, am also thinking about changing to Lamkin grips for my irons once my current stash of GolfPride Mizuno grips are gone


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



https://www.moresports.com/products/mizuno-mens-genem-gtx-boa-golf-shoes


A lot of shoe for the money. I've been wearing the Mizuno Nexlite spikeless shoes all summer, and they have been really nice and comfy.
		
Click to expand...

Black Friday 10% off too ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ditto, am also thinking about changing to Lamkin grips for my irons once my current stash of GolfPride Mizuno grips are gone
		
Click to expand...

Be careful with the core size if you do, Golf Pride tend to be 0.60, Lamkin 0.58, your grips could come up a little bigger than you are expecting if you get the wrong ones.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I absolutely love the look of those, and I would have bought some if I wasn't into my Ecco's at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Wow really? They're the ugliest shoes I've ever seen  
At least they have a place to clip your calipers into


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow really? They're the ugliest shoes I've ever seen 
At least they have a place to clip your calipers into 

Click to expand...

I was talking about the Nexlites and not the ones he linked to, just for clarity.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I absolutely love the look of those, and I would have bought some if I wasn't into my Ecco's at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

😳 i could of written that, now I know how Imelda Marcos felt. Al bet she had no Boas though


----------



## Bratty (Nov 17, 2022)

Big Max Dri-Lite Hybrid Summit Golf Stand Bag for £149.99 from Clubhouse golf. Hopefully the legs open a little wider than the last Big Max stand bag I had, which used to blow over in a wind.
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...t-Golf-Stand-Bag-Steel-Blue-Rust.html#SID=981


----------



## Bratty (Nov 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Set of yonex irons 😉 for the winter carry bag
		
Click to expand...

With dodgy shafts! 😆


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 18, 2022)

My first ever fitting today.  Gone from a G20 12 degree driver, to a G425 with stiff shaft at 10.5 degrees.  I enjoyed the process.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 18, 2022)

An Oscar Jacobson Mens Tarren Half Zip Sweater blue marl for £39.99 down from £79.99. With thanks (or blame) to @Tashyboy. 😉


----------



## Smoj (Nov 18, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ditto, am also thinking about changing to Lamkin grips for my irons once my current stash of GolfPride Mizuno grips are gone
		
Click to expand...

Didn't take long for me, I just upgraded from my mizuno Mx25's to some 714 ap2's which have Lamkin crossline midsize already installed. so very happy about that 

Took my new phenom driver shaft out on the course today, weird playing with a standard grip and a extra 1.00" on the shaft, but its literally night and day from my project x shaft. though not sure wether to take an inch off or not as i am used to a 24'' shaft.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 19, 2022)

This


----------



## banjofred (Nov 22, 2022)

Snainton sent me an email with 15% off. Bought 3 dozen Supersofts, 2 more right hand water gloves (trying Bionic), and another cheapish pair of Skechers like I already have. Figured the ones I am currently wearing might not make it through the winter before the inside wears through.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 22, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Snainton sent me an email with 15% off. Bought 3 dozen Supersofts, 2 more right hand water gloves (trying Bionic), and another cheapish pair of Skechers like I already have. Figured the ones I am currently wearing might not make it through the winter before the inside wears through.
		
Click to expand...

Was the discount code specific to you or are you able to share?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2022)

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/mens-...forge-rc-spikeless-golf-shoes-f687/colour/GBL


Looks a good price for them.  Picked up a pair of the white ones.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

garyinderry said:



https://www.county-golf.co.uk/mens-...forge-rc-spikeless-golf-shoes-f687/colour/GBL


Looks a good price for them.  Picked up a pair of the white ones.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a bargain! Might have to pop them on the Christmas list.


----------



## r0wly86 (Nov 23, 2022)

finally replaced my clapped out old bag

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...olf-Stand-Bag-Black-Slate-Royal.html#SID=9061


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2022)

A couple of boxes of Honma TWS golf balls


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 23, 2022)

A set of woods numbered 2, 4 and 6. See Vintage Golf thread.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2570646


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 23, 2022)

After reading the waterproof bag thread I've just purchased This bag. Got it for £118 with 5% off being my first purchase too, an absolute bargain.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			A couple of boxes of Honma TWS golf balls 

Click to expand...

What site did you find them on please.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 24, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			What site did you find them on please.
		
Click to expand...

This one 😉
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/honma-tw-s.113399/post-2570314


----------



## peld (Nov 24, 2022)

Druids black friday sale was today.  3 polos, 2 midlayers and a cap for £60.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

peld said:



			Druids black friday sale was today.  3 polos, 2 midlayers and a cap for £60.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be filling my boots when I get home 👌


----------



## peld (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’ll be filling my boots when I get home 👌
		
Click to expand...

Unless you are an S or XXXL, I like the optimism that you think there will be anything left. I was on at 9am and things were being sold out before i could checkout


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

peld said:



			Unless you are an S or XXXL, I like the optimism that you think there will be anything left. I was on at 9am and things were being sold out before i could checkout
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get a hybrid jacket and a mid layer in large, £35 delivered 👍


----------



## moogie (Nov 24, 2022)

peld said:



			Druids black friday sale was today.  3 polos, 2 midlayers and a cap for £60.
		
Click to expand...

Does their standard shipping
Advertised at 10-14 days
Really take that long?
Or do they post quicker than that?


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 24, 2022)

4 polos, 1 gilet, 1 clima jacket, 1 fleece, and 2 gilet vests for £95 delivered from you know who. Hope they fit 😬


----------



## Backsticks (Nov 24, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			4 polos, 1 gilet, 1 clima jacket, 1 fleece, and 2 gilet vests for £95 delivered from you know who. Hope they fit 😬
		
Click to expand...

Yet passing on what is arguably the best fitting trousers on the market today, for only £25 ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 24, 2022)

Another pair of Craghoppers trousers, bargain at 33 sheets


----------



## HowlingGale (Nov 24, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Yet passing on what is arguably the best fitting trousers on the market today, for only £25 ?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I've had them before and they didn't sit right. I only wear under armour trousers.


----------



## Teebs (Nov 25, 2022)

Not bought (yet...) but was fitted at Ping yesterday for the new i230 irons. Really positive experience all around and a genuine numerical improvement against my old irons. I'll be ordering from Snainton so I'm going to have another fitting there to confirm everything.
Great value at £25 and also used the spare time to hit a G425 hybrid to replace the 4 iron..


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 25, 2022)

8* TSi3 Driver. Looking forward to a shallow landing angle.


----------



## Smoj (Nov 25, 2022)

other the last weeks I sold a bunch of stuff and upgraded various things

Nike Air Jordan 1 low G - Shadow colourway
Nike Air Jordan 1 low G - Wolf Gray colourway (keeping these for the spring/summer)
Nike Zoom Infinity Next% (been hearing horror stories about the airbubble popping, but so far so good, prob my fav golf shoe, extremly comfy, supprised by the grip too)
Had loads of discount codes/points saved up on adidas website + black friday so bought an Adidas water proof bucket hat and one of their cheap adidas logo golf caps for extremly cheap, I was very supprised how well the cap fit.
and some titleist 714 ap2s which i took out on the course for the first time yesterday and just wow. one of the best golf perchases I have ever made.
and a 2nd hand berghaus ghlas softshell jacket which is warm-ish and windproof jacket which is perfect for the dry cold rounds coming up.


----------



## peld (Nov 25, 2022)

moogie said:



			Does their standard shipping
Advertised at 10-14 days
Really take that long?
Or do they post quicker than that?
		
Click to expand...

no. usually its a couple of days, for the black friday sale id probably allow a week


----------



## moogie (Nov 25, 2022)

peld said:



			no. usually its a couple of days, for the black friday sale id probably allow a week
		
Click to expand...


Cheers


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2022)

Oscar Jacobson trousers
Oscar Jacobson long sleeved polo
Karimor boots for dog walking


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 26, 2022)

Sunderland Vancouver Pro Jacket
Ecco Biom shoes
2 Adidas midlayers
2 Puma midlayers

All from Clubhouse Golf. The Ecco’s were decent value at £72.


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

Another Oscar Jacobson top - used my AG birthday voucher


----------



## RichA (Nov 27, 2022)

Having decided this morning that it's my new favourite ball, I've just bought 3 dozen Bridgestone e12 Contact for £49.99.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2022)

Another pair of Ecco H4 spikeless from Hotgolf for 99 quid
Don't need them right now but they'll go into storage for a few months until required.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 27, 2022)

Sketchers Go Golf Torque, bargain @£50 in the black Friday sales from Hotgolf


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 29, 2022)

Garmin Approach S12 watch … an Amazon Black Friday offer.  My Bushnell isn‘t that old, but it has rebooted during each of my last three rounds … and Bushnell have already deemed it a legacy product 😡.  Hopefully the Garmin will be more reliable.


----------



## barry23 (Nov 29, 2022)

A callaway epic max 5 wood, cobra one length 3 utility iron, vice golf cap and woolly hat and an LG C1 tv


----------



## azazel (Nov 30, 2022)

A pair of Duca Del Cosma Belair for £49.99 in a Black Friday deal.


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2022)

Got a pair of Adidas S2G mid boots for £70 from the Adidas site.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2022)

Crow said:



			Got a pair of Adidas S2G mid boots for £70 from the Adidas site.
		
Click to expand...

Nick have you bought already? as theres a 20% code (EXTRA20) you can get them for £56? Picked up a pair to walk the dog on the hills locally when they get slippy


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			Nick have you bought already? as theres a 20% code (EXTRA20) you can get them for £56? Picked up a pair to walk the dog on the hills locally when they get slippy
		
Click to expand...

That’s a serious bargain, I got some for around £70 last year and they’re worth every penny during the colder months.


----------



## RichA (Nov 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			Nick have you bought already? as theres a 20% code (EXTRA20) you can get them for £56? Picked up a pair to walk the dog on the hills locally when they get slippy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both. Just ordered a pair myself. I hope they're more waterproof than my previous S2G shoes, but I'll take a risk for £56.


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			Nick have you bought already? as theres a 20% code (EXTRA20) you can get them for £56? Picked up a pair to walk the dog on the hills locally when they get slippy
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I have Steve!
Oh well, they'll be a good deal even at £70 if they keep my feet dry and warm.


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2022)

A brand new Ping G425 driver, first new driver for many, many years.
It's maiden voyage is tomorrow.


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			Nick have you bought already? as theres a 20% code (EXTRA20) you can get them for £56? Picked up a pair to walk the dog on the hills locally when they get slippy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for highlighting that, just bought the winter boots and a pair of boa SL for £112, crazy!


----------



## sjw (Dec 1, 2022)

Didn't buy it, but I received a Ben Sayers electric trolley for my birthday yesterday. Yet to give it a try but it looks like a nice piece of kit.

I had just about convinced myself that I enjoyed carrying and I was going to look into getting a lighter bag, so while I appreciate the gift, it did throw me for a loop a little bit!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			A brand new Ping G425 driver, first new driver for many, many years.
It's maiden voyage is tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Did it behave.


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

Some base layers from fat mikes discount sports store


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Did it behave.
		
Click to expand...

Not on the 1st!
I then upped my tee from pink to orange and it was really very good after that.


----------



## Skytot (Dec 1, 2022)

Mizuno ST-X 220 driver from Golfclubs4cash .


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Some base layers from fat mikes discount sports store
		
Click to expand...


I did the same this afternoon, 2 for £20 one grey and one black


----------



## Bratty (Dec 2, 2022)

An Under Armour Performance Polo Textured in blue for £17.15, and a few pairs of their 6"boxerjock boxer shorts direct from UA.
£17.15 is a bargain for the polo shirt!


----------



## Dando (Dec 2, 2022)

Bratty said:



			An Under Armour Performance Polo Textured in blue for £17.15, and a few pairs of their 6"boxerjock boxer shorts direct from UA.
£17.15 is a bargain for the polo shirt!
		
Click to expand...

No Botox?


----------



## Bratty (Dec 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			No Botox?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I'll be keeping something similar sounding in the pants. 😘


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2022)

Bratty said:



			No, but I'll be keeping something similar sounding in the pants. 😘
		
Click to expand...

Kotex???


----------



## Dando (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Kotex???

Click to expand...

Rolex?


----------



## Bratty (Dec 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Rolex?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting an infraction. You work it out. 🤣


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2022)

Slime said:



			A brand new Ping G425 driver, first new driver for many, many years.
It's maiden voyage is tomorrow. 

Click to expand...


And now it's a brand new Ping G425 7 wood, first ever 7 wood!  Both are Xmas pressies to me!
It's maiden voyage is on Thursday.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 3, 2022)

Glenmuir Gilet and 33 Mizuno RB566 golf balls


----------



## shane3003 (Dec 4, 2022)

Bit late but I topped up on some Galvin Green items in the Black Friday sale.
Couple of t-shirts for the summer and a hoodie for the range / practice sessions.
All from Ultimate Golf Walsall.


----------



## Dingy (Dec 4, 2022)

My club has got new mats which I can't get my regular tees through so I had to order a pack of the dreaded Pink Castle Tees.


----------



## tsped83 (Dec 4, 2022)

Mini Driver 300. A long time searching


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 5, 2022)

Under armour cold gear winter gloves. Really not impressed. Used twice and already look worn and some loose threads. Will get another pair of Galvin Green winter gloves instead.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 5, 2022)

A year ago I got my dad a box of balls with 'DAD' printed on them for Christmas. Yesterday I ordered him a box of balls with 'GRANDAD' printed on them instead. Hope he likes them.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 5, 2022)

Slime said:



			Not on the 1st!
I then upped my tee from pink to orange and it was really very good after that.
		
Click to expand...

There is clearly a need for adjustable teepegs.
Does anywhere sell them yet?
Oh, hang on a minute...they all used to be.


----------



## Dando (Dec 5, 2022)

Dingy said:



			My club has got new mats which I can't get my regular tees through so I had to order a pack of the dreaded Pink Castle Tees.
		
Click to expand...

This is worth an infraction 🤣


----------



## Jordanti9 (Dec 5, 2022)

Superspeed and PRGR. Will be following the protocols over the winter, will also be documenting all my results.


----------



## moogie (Dec 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I managed to get a hybrid jacket and a mid layer in large, £35 delivered 👍
		
Click to expand...

Have you received your order yet mate?

I've not heard a thing
10days after order
I'd expect uk to uk orders to have been delivered well within that time frame

I ordered plenty other stuff that'd all arrived within a day or 2 of purchase

So....1st impressions not overly impressed 

See when order finally arrives


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

A No Laying Up hoodie.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 5, 2022)

Jordanti9 said:



			Superspeed and PRGR. Will be following the protocols over the winter, will also be documenting all my results.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve used my PRGR this year mainly for carry numbers.  Though this winter I’ll be using it for speed sessions in a bid for more distance.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 5, 2022)

Mizuno Pro 223 4-PW. They are replacing the JPX 921 Forged I bought 3 weeks ago to replace the Mizuno MP 20 mb that I have been using all year.

The JPX were at least one club longer, but their construction meant that good shots and bad shots all felt the same, I could only tell it was a bad shot because the ball didn't go as far.

One range session with the 223, and they seem like a nice compromise. Compact, good distance and bad shots feel like bad shots. Hopefully sorted for next season already.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2022)

moogie said:



			Have you received your order yet mate?

I've not heard a thing
10days after order
I'd expect uk to uk orders to have been delivered well within that time frame

I ordered plenty other stuff that'd all arrived within a day or 2 of purchase

So....1st impressions not overly impressed 

See when order finally arrives
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mine arrived yesterday, great quality stuff as usual 👌


----------



## moogie (Dec 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah mine arrived yesterday, great quality stuff as usual 👌
		
Click to expand...

.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 6, 2022)

I've still not got my Druids order. They did say 10-14 days plus with all the strikes and general Black Friday busyness I think we'll need to wait a bit.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2022)

My druids order arrived today.


----------



## MACM85 (Dec 6, 2022)

Bought the Mrs some balls. Dozen Tour Response and Dozen Soft Response


----------



## Larry long dog (Dec 6, 2022)

P770 50 deg gap wedge and a 2nd hand 54 sm8


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Bought the Mrs some balls. Dozen Tour Response and Dozen Soft Response
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of buying Mrs. Slime a dozen Z Stars. for Christmas.
She doesn't play golf, but hey, if she doesn't want them!


----------



## MACM85 (Dec 6, 2022)

Slime said:



			I'm thinking of buying Mrs. Slime a dozen Z Stars. for Christmas.
She doesn't play golf, but hey, if she doesn't want them!
		
Click to expand...


Haha my Mrs actually plays golf. She has been using the soft response the past few weeks and been enjoying them. She fancied trying some Tour Response to see what was her preffered ball.


----------



## Skytot (Dec 6, 2022)

Ping G425 7 wood . 
Think my bag is complete now . 
Irons Miz 923 HM
Driver - Miz  ST-X 220
5 wood & 7 wood Ping G425 max
54 wedge - Ben Ross
60 wedge - Vokey SM5
Putter - Taylormade GT Spider 
Maybe new wedges next year , maybe not


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Ping G425 7 wood .
		
Click to expand...

Let me know how you get on with it, please.
Mine gets it's maiden outing tomorrow.


----------



## Skytot (Dec 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			Let me know how you get on with it, please.
Mine gets it's maiden outing tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not got it yet . Bought it online yesterday from Snainton . Let me know how yours is tomorrow


----------



## Smoj (Dec 8, 2022)

Titleist TS2 3 Wood 16.5 - for some reason 2nd hand TS line woods and hybrids are just as inexpensive as the 917 line, and reading about how much of a beauty the ts2 3 wood is i decided to try one out; im also having an off month with my driver & having mixed results with my 913fd 15 3 wood but i am smashing my 913 17degree hybrid -- so thinking jacking my hybrid 2 degrees up to 19 and replaceing my 3 wood with the 4 wood. 

FJ hybrid quilted jacket - frozen after a round today, and thats with 4 layers on!


----------



## Skytot (Dec 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			Let me know how you get on with it, please.
Mine gets it's maiden outing tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

How did it go ?


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2022)

Skytot said:



			How did it go ?
		
Click to expand...

Hey Skytot
It's maiden shot was from some quite thick rough ................................ and WOW!
Arrow straight and just so easy to launch.
Not so good off a tee peg, I think I should tee it up at ground level and not 1mm more.
From the deck it was fabulous and just so easy to get airborne.
It flies beautifully high but, because the air was so cold, I can't really give a gauge as to it's distance.
I can't see me using a hybrid again, and the same possibly goes for my 4 iron.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 8, 2022)

Still not playing golf.
So just bought two big slabs of Walnut and a shed load of resin.
new dining table project starts soon.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Just bought a mane and tail set from the Rocking Horse shop.
I am refurbing an old horse that was my sons 35 yrs ago for the grandkids.
Good to have a project now the weather is shocking.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			Hey Skytot
It's maiden shot was from some quite thick rough ................................ and WOW!
Arrow straight and just so easy to launch.
Not so good off a tee peg, I think I should tee it up at ground level and not 1mm more.
From the deck it was fabulous and just so easy to get airborne.
It flies beautifully high but, because the air was so cold, I can't really give a gauge as to it's distance.
I can't see me using a hybrid again, and the same possibly goes for my 4 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking of a 7 wood as I don’t really like hybrids.
Is it different from a hybrid ,set up ,strike wise.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2022)

4 new tyres and 5 nights in New York. Santa will have to be tight this year.


----------



## Skytot (Dec 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			Hey Skytot
It's maiden shot was from some quite thick rough ................................ and WOW!
Arrow straight and just so easy to launch.
Not so good off a tee peg, I think I should tee it up at ground level and not 1mm more.
From the deck it was fabulous and just so easy to get airborne.
It flies beautifully high but, because the air was so cold, I can't really give a gauge as to it's distance.
I can't see me using a hybrid again, and the same possibly goes for my 4 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great . I’ve already got the G425 5 wood and I love it . I’ve bought the 7 wood mainly  for a par 3 hole at my club 193 yards long, I will definitely play it off very low tee


----------



## Skytot (Dec 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			4 new tyres and 5 nights in New York. Santa will have to be tight this year.
		
Click to expand...

Loved NY , checkout Jimmy’s Corner . Great little Dive bar , very cheap for NY . Make sure you have plenty of $$ bills though . Expected to tip with every drink


----------



## Bratty (Dec 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			4 new tyres and 5 nights in New York. Santa will have to be tight this year.
		
Click to expand...

Go to EJs Luncheonette on E73rd and 3rd for brunch. It's amazing!


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Was thinking of a 7 wood as I don’t really like hybrids.
Is it different from a hybrid ,set up ,strike wise.
		
Click to expand...

Totally, for me.
Much easier to hit off the deck, much higher flight, much softer landing, much more confidence inspiring and much more forgiving.
Apart from that there's not much between them. 
Seriously, if you haven't tried one, I think you should, especially if you don't get on with hybrids.
I hope this helps.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			Totally, for me.
Much easier to hit off the deck, much higher flight, much softer landing, much more confidence inspiring and much more forgiving.
Apart from that there's not much between them. 
Seriously, if you haven't tried one, I think you should, especially if you don't get on with hybrids.
I hope this helps. 

Click to expand...

That’s going to cost me a few Bob.
Thank you .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Sounds great . I’ve already got the G425 5 wood and I love it . I’ve bought the 7 wood mainly  for a par 3 hole at my club 193 yards long, I will definitely play it off very low tee
		
Click to expand...

Yes me to.
We have two par 3s that are elevated and you need height.


----------



## timd77 (Dec 9, 2022)

Been looking for a cheap second hand 7 wood for a while, they’re soooooo expensive due to the rarity coupled with their current popularity.


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Been looking for a cheap second hand 7 wood for a while, they’re soooooo expensive due to the rarity coupled with their current popularity.
		
Click to expand...

I got a bit of a deal on my G425 ................................ brand new for £150!


----------



## timd77 (Dec 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			I got a bit of a deal on my G425 ................................ brand new for £150! 

Click to expand...

That is a good deal, they’re going for more than that second hand!


----------



## Skytot (Dec 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			I got a bit of a deal on my G425 ................................ brand new for £150! 

Click to expand...

Wow  that’s really cheap


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			I got a bit of a deal on my G425 ................................ brand new for £150! 

Click to expand...

Where was that.?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Totally, for me.
Much easier to hit off the deck, much higher flight, much softer landing, much more confidence inspiring and much more forgiving.
Apart from that there's not much between them. 
Seriously, if you haven't tried one, I think you should, especially if you don't get on with hybrids.
I hope this helps. 

Click to expand...

Been following this little conversation. I really liked my Titleist hybrid. Swopped it for a Ping hybrid to complete my Driver and three wood and my ping hybrid is now a passenger, I just cannot hit it. A five or seven wood may be for me. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Where was that.?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto 😳


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Ditto 😳
		
Click to expand...

He’s not telling us.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			He’s not telling us.

Click to expand...

😂😂😂 he might be doing a
Deal to get two even cheaper 😉😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			😂😂😂 he might be doing a
Deal to get two even cheaper 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

£145 I’m in


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			£145 I’m in 

Click to expand...

Ask him
If I can pay in Zloty. Local currency 😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Ask him
If I can pay in Zloty. Local currency 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ask him yourself using Monopoly money is not allowed.


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2022)

timd77 said:



			That is a good deal, they’re going for more than that second hand!
		
Click to expand...




Skytot said:



			Wow  that’s really cheap
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			Where was that.?
		
Click to expand...

I know the pro at a local club to me who had one in stock that he wanted to clear in preparation for his 2023 stock intake.
As I'd just had a driver off him, he did a deal on his last 7 wood.
BOOM!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			I know the pro at a local club to me who had one in stock that he wanted to clear in preparation for his 2023 stock intake.
As I'd just had a driver off him, he did a deal on his last 7 wood.
BOOM!
		
Click to expand...

Is not the response me and CC wanted to hear 😖👍








😂😂😂😂😂😳


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 9, 2022)

Moral of this post - don't call in at a golf shop before Christmas!

Proud owner of a brand new TaylorMade Stealth driver and £277 poorer.

Supposed to be ex Demo but he took the plastic wrap off the head before I bought it. Even changed the grip with no extra charge.


----------



## Larry long dog (Dec 12, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Is not the response me and CC wanted to hear 😖👍








😂😂😂😂😂😳
		
Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Dec 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah mine arrived yesterday, great quality stuff as usual 👌
		
Click to expand...





Paperboy said:



			My druids order arrived today.
		
Click to expand...



Still not received my order, not impressed with the service,  ordered Friday 25 november


----------



## Teebs (Dec 13, 2022)

Ben Sayers junior set for the 6 year old as a Christmas present 🎁


----------



## AAC (Dec 13, 2022)

Teebs said:



			Ben Sayers junior set for the 6 year old as a Christmas present 🎁
		
Click to expand...

Ditto an MK Lite set for my 4 year old grandson


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2022)

Pie n Mash


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2022)

Ladies PW (Benross) and SW (TaylorMade) off Ebay. They'll replace the last of my mum's clubs that my wife still has in the bag. Not that she'll be able to use them for another 4 months, but still, that's two xmas presents sorted.


----------



## Teebs (Dec 14, 2022)

Ping i230 5-GW, Dynamic Gold 120. First new irons since 2014.
Strangely tried the Mizuno Pro 223's and they felt completely dead to me.

Should be 7-10 days but will most likely collect after the new year unless the weather improves significantly..


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2022)

Teebs said:



			Ping i230 5-GW, Dynamic Gold 120. First new irons since 2014.
Strangely tried the Mizuno Pro 223's and they felt completely dead to me.

Should be 7-10 days but will most likely collect after the new year unless the weather improves significantly..
		
Click to expand...

Interesting......
i230 5 -PW, Recoil 780 F4 shafts...expecting to pick them up Monday or Tuesday.........
Also tried the 223s....and they also felt dead...


----------



## Teebs (Dec 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Interesting......
i230 5 -PW, Recoil 780 F4 shafts...expecting to pick them up Monday or Tuesday.........
Also tried the 223s....and they also felt dead...
		
Click to expand...


How odd! I've had Mizuno irons for years too so I'm normally a big fan..


----------



## evemccc (Dec 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Interesting......
i230 5 -PW, Recoil 780 F4 shafts...expecting to pick them up Monday or Tuesday.........
*Also tried the 223s....and they also felt dead*...
		
Click to expand...

I’m curious. I’ve only ever used my irons (eBay purchase a few years ago) - never hit another iron…do they really feel so different if the lofts / shafts are  the same?
I’m years away from getting fit for new irons but always always interested in tales of new gear

Did you try the 225 also?


----------



## IanM (Dec 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Interesting......

i230 5 -PW, Recoil 780 F4 shafts...expecting to pick them up Monday or Tuesday.........￼

Also tried the 223s....and they also felt dead...
		
Click to expand...



Oh no! I hear i230s shouting from the rack. Not that there's anything wrong with my i210s


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’m curious. I’ve only ever used my irons (eBay purchase a few years ago) - never hit another iron…do they really feel so different if the lofts / shafts are  the same?
I’m years away from getting fit for new irons but always always interested in tales of new gear

Did you try the 225 also?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't try the 225s...not a fan of the stronger lofts...
223s ...I don't know, there was a distinct lack of "pop" from them..
About 1/2 to 3/4 of a club shorter with no better dispersion.


----------



## Teebs (Dec 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't try the 225s...not a fan of the stronger lofts...
223s ...I don't know, there was a distinct lack of "pop" from them..
About 1/2 to 3/4 of a club shorter with no better dispersion.
		
Click to expand...

That would summarise my views too...


----------



## apj0524 (Dec 14, 2022)

Titliest T200 4i ~ GW with Steelfibre i80 as I getting old, they have been loverly so far but the cold weather is limiting the golf


----------



## RichA (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't try the 225s...not a fan of the stronger lofts...
223s ...I don't know, there was a distinct lack of "pop" from them..
About 1/2 to 3/4 of a club shorter with no better dispersion.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked the 223s, but decided that they were so similar to my 20 year old MP60s that there was no point spending £1000.
I did try the 225s. They felt like hitting a hybrid. Didn't like them at all.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 15, 2022)

Nothing feels like a Mizuno. Great marketing slogan.


----------



## AAC (Dec 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Interesting......
i230 5 -PW, *Recoil 780* F4 shafts...expecting to pick them up Monday or Tuesday.........
Also tried the 223s....and they also felt dead...
		
Click to expand...


Ian

I guess the loan of the clubs when we played has cost you dear, glad the recoil shafts were a good fit for you too !!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2022)

AAC said:



			Ian

I guess the loan of the clubs when we played has cost you dear, glad the recoil shafts were a good fit for you too !!
		
Click to expand...

Yep..it's all your fault Steve...thanks for the loan.
Elbows feel calm🤗


----------



## RichA (Dec 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Nothing feels like a Mizuno. Great marketing slogan.
		
Click to expand...

It is. 
Although I'm currently using 5 year old TM P790s. They feel a bit like a Mizuno. So did a Titleist T200 I used a couple of weeks ago. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Nothing feels like a Mizuno. Great marketing slogan.
		
Click to expand...

Judging from the last page even Mizunos don't feel like a Mizuno anymore, so the slogan is accurate.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Judging from the last page even Mizunos don't like a Mizuno anymore, so the slogan is accurate. 

Click to expand...

At this time of year even a butter knife pure blade Mizuno feels like a brick.
It’s very very cold here today.


----------



## Curls (Dec 15, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			At this time of year even a butter knife pure blade Mizuno feels like a brick.
It’s very very cold here today.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Which is why mine are in the house with their heated iron head covers on until the spring.


----------



## Teebs (Dec 17, 2022)

Callaway 21° utility wood with a Tensei white for £130 off ebay. Was up for £199, came down to £169, offerer £130 and secured it.


----------



## Backsticks (Dec 17, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			At this time of year even a butter knife pure blade Mizuno feels like a brick.
It’s very very cold here today.
		
Click to expand...

True. Even though you see debates on some of the more obsessive forums about which brand of butter is best to use to clean them and keep that feel. As long as its unsalted, they are all the same! 
And for the forged clubs, fair enough, it helps...but some even do it for cast Mizunos ??? What a waste of time. 🤔


----------



## Buckles01 (Dec 17, 2022)

Not bought today, but arrived today which is a minor miracle in itself but…. Some Ecco Biom shoes for when the weather gets better £99 from Hotgolf and an absolute bargain from eBay, Cobra f8 7-8 fairway delivered for £45. Seller rated it as fair, if it’s hit more than a dozen balls I would be amazed, spotless 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

Buckles01 said:



			Not bought today, but arrived today which is a minor miracle in itself but…. Some Ecco Biom shoes for when the weather gets better £99 from Hotgolf and an absolute bargain from eBay, Cobra f8 7-8 fairway delivered for £45. Seller rated it as fair, if it’s hit more than a dozen balls I would be amazed, spotless 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I was tempted by those shoes on hotgolf but AG have the Payntr on offer


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 17, 2022)

A pair of UA infrared winter trousers in AG sale. Must be shrinking in my old age- first pair of regular length trousers I’ve bought in maybe 45 years


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 18, 2022)

I've never hit a shot with any Mizuno club, but I have recently acquired a set of 3-PW irons for less than £1 per club and I am looking forward to next year.

Not taken a pic of mine yet so I've snipped another.




EDIT: What an old forgetful person I am? I took a pic soon after I bought them, https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2573834, then forgot.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2022)

Big shout out for Ping....
Fitting/Ordered Wednesday pm
Built Thursday 
Shipped Friday 
Delivered Monday 
Collecting Tuesday 

Good job....


----------



## Teebs (Dec 19, 2022)

Mine is the same timeline for fitting & ordering - no news for me yet...

Good news on yours though!


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Big shout out for Ping....
Fitting/Ordered Wednesday pm
Built Thursday
Shipped Friday
Delivered Monday
Collecting Tuesday

Good job....

Click to expand...

What are you getting?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			What are you getting?
		
Click to expand...

Do Ping sell miracles 🤣


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Do Ping sell miracles 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's the G425 driver and/or 7 wood!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			What are you getting?
		
Click to expand...

i230s...
Tried to find some i210s 2nd hand in graphite but to get them in my spec would have taken a miracle..plus graphite are fairly rare in a stiff shaft.
Bit the bullet and went new.
Might get to use them Wednesday.....


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Do Ping sell miracles 🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2022)

Not today but yesterday, package with a new pro 

Not had a coach since before covid 

My old guy has moved to another range slightly further away so thought time for a change 

Found one who is nearer and has an indoor sim which is great for this winter 

First session yesterday and he gave me some bits to work on a swing fault that had come into my game


----------



## Albo (Dec 19, 2022)

Face impact stickers. Possibly a fad but thought knowing more about impact location on the face will help. Going to start to do a lot more practice in the new heat and this will help I hope


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Dec 19, 2022)

A new Scotty Phantom X 5.5 putter i'm now eagerly awaiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Crow (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm also eagerly awaiting for a putter to arrive, just won this little beauty.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 20, 2022)

My missus recently revealed that one of her friends husbands works for Adidas. After chatting to him at a christening, I dropped him a note asking if he could get me any discount for a few bits (he could only say no).

I put the Tour360 shoes and a hoody in the basket and used the code he gave me, expecting maybe 10 or 15%. 

44% off. Took a £220 basket down to £123.

Result.


----------



## Larry long dog (Dec 20, 2022)

expecting lots of replies to this one HH


----------



## Larry long dog (Dec 20, 2022)

I’ll go first. DM me the code please😃


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 20, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			I’ll go first. DM me the code please😃
		
Click to expand...

Haha its single use unfortunately. I mentioned it to my golf pals and I can see a rather large order going in for summer next year if I can get another code 😂.


----------



## Larry long dog (Dec 20, 2022)

I’ll exchange it for a funky pigeon code 😃


----------



## Teebs (Dec 21, 2022)

On Adidas, there's a constant 30% discount code floating around the Internet thats available.

My i230s have arrived at the shop, 7 days from order which is pretty impressive for custom fit - collecting tomorrow!


----------



## Buckles01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Another discount for Adidas, currently through the Discount for Teachers site they are offering 35% off. Basically just need to know someone that works in education 👍🏻


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

Teebs said:



			On Adidas, there's a constant 30% discount code floating around the Internet thats available.

My i230s have arrived at the shop, 7 days from order which is pretty impressive for custom fit - collecting tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't get out of bed for a 7 day delivery...mine had their first outing this morning...most excellent .
Enjoy


----------



## oleinone (Dec 22, 2022)

Taylormade M4 5 wood. Had a lesson last week and the pro, ever so politely, suggested that with my old git swing speed that the 3 wood should be retired. He was right.


----------



## Dando (Dec 22, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			A new Scotty Phantom X 5.5 putter i'm now eagerly awaiting for it to arrive.
		
Click to expand...

I quite fancy trying one of those out


----------



## Smoj (Dec 22, 2022)

Decided to treat myself for xmas and bought a Tsi3 club head, to replace my 917d2. 
Sticking it on my Phenom 70 shaft and seeing how it goes, though prob will upgrade shaft nearer the summer


----------



## Teebs (Dec 22, 2022)

i230s collected from Snainton, all 100% perfect and a short session on the range was very very good 
They also let me trade in the old irons against a new club to save having to go through the painful task of eBay sales...

Bag nearly set for 2023, just awating on the G430 hybrids to be released in 2023 to test and replace the 4 iron.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2022)

Another shout out for Ping..
Arcoss sensors and Link ordered Tuesday evening, shipped Wednesday, arrived Thursday.
At this time of year that's some going


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 23, 2022)

Crow said:



			I'm also eagerly awaiting for a putter to arrive, just won this little beauty.

View attachment 45655

Click to expand...

Has it arrived yet?
Nice closeup photo, but all of it is beautiful, is it not?


----------



## Crow (Dec 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Has it arrived yet?
Nice closeup photo, but all of it is beautiful, is it not?
		
Click to expand...

Not expecting it until after Christmas, but you never know when things will turn up with eBay.


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Has it arrived yet?
Nice closeup photo, but all of it is beautiful, is it not?
		
Click to expand...




Crow said:



			Not expecting it until after Christmas, but you never know when things will turn up with eBay.
		
Click to expand...

Surprise surprise, it turned up today.
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/vintage-golf.93646/post-2582212


----------



## Skytot (Dec 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Another shout out for Ping..
Arcoss sensors and Link ordered Tuesday evening, shipped Wednesday, arrived Thursday.
At this time of year that's some going

Click to expand...

Have you gone for the free trial or subscribed to the full data thingy ?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 25, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Have you gone for the free trial or subscribed to the full data thingy ?
		
Click to expand...

Free trial but I've bought the Link at half price....
They say their players average a 5 shot decrease on their handicap in the first year...
Scratch here I come


----------



## Skytot (Dec 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Free trial but I've bought the Link at half price....
They say their players average a 5 shot decrease on their handicap in the first year...
Scratch here I come

Click to expand...

I will be interested to see how you go on . I’m tempted myself . But I need to calm down spending so much on golf gear


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			I quite fancy trying one of those out
		
Click to expand...

I got fitted for one last year it’s really nice .
Easy to use and my distance control has improved.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 26, 2022)

Shoes for spring and summer next year. Clubhouse golf prove value for money again.
Skechers Go Golf Elite V4 Golf Shoes £69.99
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lite-V4-Golf-Shoes-Charcoal-Red.html#SID=2546
FootJoy FJ Flex 56121 Golf Shoes only £49.99
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/FootJoy-FJ-Flex-56121-Golf-Shoes-Grey-Blue.html#SID=2180


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2022)

£45 of unleaded, unfortunately I put it in Mrs.Slime's diesel car!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Free trial but I've bought the Link at half price....
They say their players average a 5 shot decrease on their handicap in the first year...
Scratch here I come

Click to expand...

I’m just getting started with Arccos too. Just used phone, but was quite impressed. Not sure about the SG putting stats though - what if you’ve not marked the pin position?


----------



## Crow (Dec 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			£45 of unleaded, unfortunately I put it in Mrs.Slime's diesel car!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!

I did that once, luckily I realised before I drove off.  
AA out and I was on the forecourt for a while as he drained the tank.


----------



## Albo (Dec 27, 2022)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I’m just getting started with Arccos too. Just used phone, but was quite impressed. Not sure about the SG putting stats though - what if you’ve not marked the pin position?
		
Click to expand...

It’s pretty easy to move the pin even after the round, if you don’t mark it exactly the stats won’t be perfect but pretty close assuming you mark most of the pins and reposition the others with relative accuracy.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 27, 2022)

A nice new TM GT notchback. Potentially two looks away from new irons too


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			A nice new TM GT notchback. Potentially two looks away from new irons too
		
Click to expand...

Just buy the new shineys mate


----------



## Bratty (Dec 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just buy the new shineys mate
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, @Oddsocks, just buy the damn things already!


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Yeah, @Oddsocks, just buy the damn things already!
		
Click to expand...

if he doesn’t buy them I’m going to kick him in the pro v 1’s next time I see him


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 28, 2022)

Anyone seen any good deals on golf balls at all?


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			Anyone seen any good deals on golf balls at all?
		
Click to expand...

not seen any that are worth going for mate - just a few quid off


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 28, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			Anyone seen any good deals on golf balls at all?
		
Click to expand...

Clubhouse golf have Chromesoft 4 for 3 . £119.
Havnt seen any others.
Great ball though


----------



## Bratty (Dec 28, 2022)

Wilson Duo Soft + are 3 for 2 at Clubhouse golf, £39.99.
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Wilson-Staff-Duo-Soft-Plus-3-For-2-Golf-Balls.html#SID=8570


----------



## KWood76 (Dec 29, 2022)

Does anyone have any discount codes for any of the major online retailers by any chance? Looking at some new irons but the 15% code I had for Snainton has expired!


----------



## chico (Dec 29, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			Anyone seen any good deals on golf balls at all?
		
Click to expand...

Jam Golf have Mizuno RB Tour X at £21 a doz. Good price for the quality. That's the price for buying 3+.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 29, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			Anyone seen any good deals on golf balls at all?
		
Click to expand...

SportsDirect



A smidge over £1 per ball.


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2022)

House of Fraser have a sale on with some pretty good deals.

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/sports/golf/golf-balls


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 29, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			Anyone seen any good deals on golf balls at all?
		
Click to expand...

If he’s got any left, you can pick up some Honma balls here at a good price
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/honma-tw-s.113399/post-2570314


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			if he doesn’t buy them I’m going to kick him in the pro v 1’s next time I see him
		
Click to expand...

looks like my pro v’s are safe. They arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			looks like my pro v’s are safe. They arrive tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

good man!


----------



## Bratty (Dec 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			looks like my pro v’s are safe. They arrive tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

What did you go for?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2022)

Bratty said:



			What did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

ZX5’s, Time for the CF16’s to move on.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			ZX5’s, Time for the CF16’s to move on.
		
Click to expand...

They sound good, mate. And at least the 'con' listed won't apply to you anyway. 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2022)

Bratty said:



			They sound good, mate. And at least the 'con' listed won't apply to you anyway. 🤣
	View attachment 45734

Click to expand...

Savage....


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2022)

Bratty said:



			They sound good, mate. And at least the 'con' listed won't apply to you anyway. 🤣
	View attachment 45734

Click to expand...

He's hoping to break the 150 yard barrier with them


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Savage....

Click to expand...

he’s just bitter as @Dando blew he’s career best drive with his off centre 3w.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

Slime said:



			House of Fraser have a sale on with some pretty good deals.

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/sports/golf/golf-balls

Click to expand...

I see they've given up the pretence that House of Fraser and Sports Direct aren't exactly the same thing now then.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			ZX5’s, Time for the CF16’s to move on.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, can’t believe they’ve stolen the name from one of our machines 😮🤣
https://www.stuga.co.uk/new-products-2/zx5-sawing-machining-center/


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, can’t believe they’ve stolen the name from one of our machines 😮🤣
https://www.stuga.co.uk/new-products-2/zx5-sawing-machining-center/

Click to expand...

What a response… I’m in stitches


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

I've been enjoying the Rogue ST Max irons so much that I'm off to pick up the AW (approach wedge) as well to replace my old 46° Cleveland. I do find it a bit of a peeve that lofts are so strong they've had to invent a new name for a second gap wedge, but I can't argue with how well I've been hitting them so it is what it is. 😆


----------



## IainP (Dec 29, 2022)

A flatso 2.0 grip with a countercore weight  😏


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 29, 2022)

IainP said:



			A flatso 2.0 grip with a countercore weight  😏
		
Click to expand...

Got that in my phantom, good choice 👍


----------



## IainP (Dec 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Got that in my phantom, good choice 👍
		
Click to expand...

As golfers many of us are often looking for that little something, we know it probably won't make much difference,  but it is part of the fun I think.
I have the flatso 1 on what has become my 'winter putter'. The current 'main putter' is due a re-grip and I was reminded how much I liked the flatso so thought I'd have a punt.


----------



## babylonsinger (Dec 29, 2022)

A Tour Edge Hot Launch C522 Hybrid (4H - 22") partly using some vouchers received for Christmas
A couple of bits in the Castore sale - a 'Weatherproof' outer top and a 1/4 zip

On a self imposed buying ban for at least the next few weeks!


----------



## Smoj (Dec 30, 2022)

716 T-MB 4 iron 
arrived way early this morning, but course is closed due to rainfall over night so time to get down the range for a few hours


----------



## barry23 (Dec 30, 2022)

A titleist jet black stand bag


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 30, 2022)

A Skycaddie SX550. My very tired SG5 that I have had for 10 years has been a little temperamental just lately so I have traded it in for a newer model.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 30, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			A Skycaddie SX550. My very tired SG5 that I have had for 10 years has been a little temperamental just lately so I have traded it in for a newer model.
		
Click to expand...

I treated myself to the SX550 during the summer - it's a great bit of kit. My only criticism is it can take a while to initially load up.


----------



## Jamie23 (Dec 30, 2022)

Taylormade Stealth irons to replace my 7 year old set of Aeroburners


----------



## Teebs (Dec 31, 2022)

ShotScope Pro LX, delivered from HotGolf in less than 24 hours.

Looks a great bit of kit and the stats page / info is right up my street 👍


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 1, 2023)

A new set of irons. 

Plane irons 😁

Along with a shiny set of planes.


----------



## The Fader (Jan 1, 2023)

Missed this last time it was mentioned on the forum - but back in stock:

PXG 0811X+ proto Driver

£169 from Hotgolf (5% off with code HOT5)

Feels like an absolute bargain...... as long as it works in my hands!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2023)

Got a Ping PLD Anser 2 putter last Wednesday at Silvermere and put it into action for the first time today. Holed a 15 footer for par on the first so a bond has been forged. Got a pair of FJ Tour alpha today from the pro shop reduced to £90 so replaces a pair of FJ's that after 12 years have bitten the dust


----------



## weewullie (Jan 3, 2023)

A range near me is having a clearance sale so I had to buy something, big reductions on some kit then a further 20% off all equipment and 50% off clothing. Came away with 2 doz Pro V1x for £63 and a Buried Elephant polo for £18.50

He's got a brand new set of Ping i230 irons for £995, Stealth drivers for £277 and a set of Stealth irons for about £700 all less 20% Takes the drivers down to £221, tempted to buy one and stick it onto an auction site.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 3, 2023)

A rather stylish FJ polo for £30, down from £59.99 from Woldingham pro-shop sale rail (yesterday; I'm late!).


----------



## Big85 (Jan 3, 2023)

weewullie said:



			A range near me is having a clearance sale so I had to buy something, big reductions on some kit then a further 20% off all equipment and 50% off clothing. Came away with 2 doz Pro V1x for £63 and a Buried Elephant polo for £18.50

He's got a brand new set of Ping i230 irons for £995, Stealth drivers for £277 and a set of Stealth irons for about £700 all less 20% Takes the drivers down to £221, tempted to buy one and stick it onto an auction site.
		
Click to expand...

Where is this mate?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2023)

weewullie said:



			A range near me is having a clearance sale so I had to buy something, big reductions on some kit then a further 20% off all equipment and 50% off clothing. Came away with 2 doz Pro V1x for £63 and a Buried Elephant polo for £18.50

He's got a brand new set of Ping i230 irons for £995, Stealth drivers for £277 and a set of Stealth irons for about £700 all less 20% Takes the drivers down to £221, tempted to buy one and stick it onto an auction site.
		
Click to expand...

Standard price for i230 that.


----------



## weewullie (Jan 3, 2023)

Jacko_G said:



			Standard price for i230 that.
		
Click to expand...

£796?


----------



## Larry long dog (Jan 3, 2023)

Mavrik 23 degree hybrid to go with my bargain 20 degree I bought a couple of months back


----------



## idiotdogbrain (Jan 3, 2023)

Not today but over the holidays - been thinking about swapping my stock Benross Hot Speed driver (reg, 12deg) for something stiffer and adjustable, so whilst idly browsing FB Marketplace I saw a cheap Nike VRS Covert 2.0 Tour with an Aldila R.I.P. Alpha stiff shaft.

Still getting used to it and need to change my swing path a bit to get a bit more height from it, but it's way more forgiving than I thought it would be!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2023)

Been to Silvermere over the weekend. Walked out with a Ping PLD Anser 2 although it was a putter I have coveted for ages. Rolled in a 15 footer on the first green so we'll going to get on. Nice windproof online today and a happy golfer ready for the rain to stop and the course to be playable


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 3, 2023)

weewullie said:



			£796?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I assumed £995 was the price didn't realise you were still to take 20% off. Best not advertise who he is as Ping will not be pleased.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2023)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a Ping PLD Anser 2 putter last Wednesday at Silvermere and put it into action for the first time today. Holed a 15 footer for par on the first so a bond has been forged. Got a pair of FJ Tour alpha today from the pro shop reduced to £90 so replaces a pair of FJ's that after 12 years have bitten the dust
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Been to Silvermere over the weekend. Walked out with a Ping PLD Anser 2 although it was a putter I have coveted for ages. Rolled in a 15 footer on the first green so we'll going to get on. Nice windproof online today and a happy golfer ready for the rain to stop and the course to be playable
		
Click to expand...

What the hell do you need two identical putters for? 😂


----------



## ADB (Jan 3, 2023)

A Scotty Pro Platinum - had one a few years back and sold it for very little and always regretted it. Importantly (for me) this has the original grip and headcover.


----------



## Smoj (Jan 3, 2023)

a hzrdus smoke black rdx 6.5 driver shaft.


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2023)

Waiting for delivery of a Castle "Elite" putter.
Don't know why I bought it, doesn't look like my style at all.


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 4, 2023)

An Odyssey Strokelab 7 Nano... I bought a Scotty Cameron last summer, because it was a Scotty Cameron, and have never really got on with it. Going back to an Odyssey and hopefully it performs better (side-by-side with the Scotty in the pro shop it certainly did so hoping the greens are as flat as the pro shop putting area was!)


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2023)

16 deg Mizuno CLK hybrid with speeder shaft.  
Currently have an x hot2 callaway 18 deg but since I changed irons  my 4 iron goes the same distance so going to give this a try.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 4, 2023)

patricks148 said:



			16 deg Mizuno CLK hybrid with speeder shaft. 
Currently have an x hot2 callaway 18 deg but since I changed irons  my 4 iron goes the same distance so going to give this a try.
		
Click to expand...

About 5-6 years ago I bought a 16 CLK....I had a couple others with more loft and liked them. Never really hit well with the 16.....my swing is just too slow. I was trying to sell it along with some other clubs 6 months ago in the pro shop....it "disappeared", never to be seen again.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2023)

banjofred said:



			About 5-6 years ago I bought a 16 CLK....I had a couple others with more loft and liked them. Never really hit well with the 16.....my swing is just too slow. I was trying to sell it along with some other clubs 6 months ago in the pro shop....it "disappeared", never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

I had the 17 deg about 12 years ago, but it had their own stock shaft in it excar something like that. Changed it for the callaway as I had blades at the time sofilled the gap between 21 deg 3 iron. I did try one last summer but wasb19 deg turned gown to 17. Def went further that the callaway, bit more carry. Couldn't get a new one mizuno were out of stock of this shaft, so been scanning Golf clubs 4 cash for one. Almost brand new came up today.


----------



## weewullie (Jan 4, 2023)

Big85 said:



			Where is this mate?
		
Click to expand...

message sent


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2023)

A new membership.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 4, 2023)

Oddsocks said:



			A new membership.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, mate. See you at Foxhills, yeah? 😉


----------



## peld (Jan 5, 2023)

not today, but over the past month:
5-GW PXG Gen 4 P irons after a fitting
54 and 58 deg PXG 0311 Forged wedges (£99 each from Hotgolf which i then lengthened)
PXG 19 deg Proto Hybrid (crucilly with the toe weight, from Hotgolf again)
A Titleist Cap
2 golf towels for the kids 
2 bags of white plastic tees from AG, which are the single worst golf product ive ever bought. Had a few holes the other day, they last one shot. One shot.


----------



## IainP (Friday at 3:06 PM)

Something I've not done before, bought 2 dozen pre-loved golf balls   Spurred on by scoring well with a battered pick up RBZ Speed recently   , and really looking ahead to next season - I probably have enough TW-X to cover off this  season (3rd with them) and fancied playing about with some options. So went for a "Vice Pro mix".  Know you have to buy bulk with Vice to properly take advantage, and wanted to play about with some first - see if I can actually tell the difference between the models.
Ended up with 4 soft, 7 plus, and 13 pro.  If anyone has the knowledge, some of the pro just have 'pro' in the alignment line, and some have 'vice pro' - are they different years or ... ?


----------



## Hoganman1 (Friday at 10:57 PM)

A guy in my group got a new Titleist driver so, on a lark; I played 18 with his old driver. It's a Callaway Epic Flash Sub Zero. I made a couple of hosel adjustments and it performed beautifully. It's a little longer than my Ping G400, but just as straight. I bought it from him after the round. I've played twice since then and still like it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Friday at 11:06 PM)

Oddsocks said:



			A new membership.
		
Click to expand...

Where Geezer ?


----------



## Oddsocks (Saturday at 7:25 AM)

spongebob59 said:



			Where Geezer ?
		
Click to expand...

I rejoined my old club, Farleigh.  A few visits as a guest over this year swayed me back.


----------



## Albo (Saturday at 9:17 AM)

IainP said:



			Something I've not done before, bought 2 dozen pre-loved golf balls   Spurred on by scoring well with a battered pick up RBZ Speed recently   , and really looking ahead to next season - I probably have enough TW-X to cover off this  season (3rd with them) and fancied playing about with some options. So went for a "Vice Pro mix".  Know you have to buy bulk with Vice to properly take advantage, and wanted to play about with some first - see if I can actually tell the difference between the models.
Ended up with 4 soft, 7 plus, and 13 pro.  If anyone has the knowledge, some of the pro just have 'pro' in the alignment line, and some have 'vice pro' - are they different years or ... ?
		
Click to expand...

I use the Vice Pro’s and yes I believe they are from different years, unless they say Pro Plus, then it’s a different ball.
I brought some of the Vice Drive to play in winter and find they scuff up terribly, but the Pro’s are much better in that regard.


----------



## Wabinez (Saturday at 1:34 PM)

Very possible I placed an order for some Titleist T100s. And bought some Ecco shoes. And 3 dozen ProV1s

Anyone know how to safely remove a kidney and sell it? Asking for a friend


----------



## Dando (Saturday at 1:42 PM)

Oddsocks said:



			I rejoined my old club, Farleigh.  A few visits as a guest over this year swayed me back.
		
Click to expand...

Apparantly there’s been a mass exodus of members in the last few days


----------



## Oddsocks (Saturday at 5:05 PM)

LTDx 7wood. Let’s see what all this hype is about!  Standard loft of 22.5* but can be cranked up or down by 1.5*.


----------



## Dando (Saturday at 5:10 PM)

Oddsocks said:



			LTDx 7wood. Let’s see what all this hype is about!  Standard loft of 22.5* but can be cranked up or down by 1.5*.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club mate


----------



## Oddsocks (Saturday at 5:11 PM)

Dando said:



			Welcome to the club mate
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been advised by a lefty it’s the cool gang. 😎


----------



## Bratty (Saturday at 5:16 PM)

Oddsocks said:



			I’ve been advised by a lefty it’s the cool gang. 😎
		
Click to expand...

So is a chipper, according to that leftie! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Saturday at 5:34 PM)

Bratty said:



			So is a chipper, according to that leftie! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Who was the only one to chip in at woldingham? 🤔


----------



## Oddsocks (Saturday at 5:37 PM)

Dando said:



			Who was the only one to chip in at woldingham? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Mic drop! 💣


----------



## J55TTC (Saturday at 6:41 PM)

A dozen Taylormade Tour Response

These got rave reviews by the popular you tubers and scored second I think it was in the big MyGolfSpy ball lab

Worth a go for £27 👍🏻


----------



## Jamie1873 (Saturday at 7:08 PM)

Ping G425 5 Wood- ex demo from American Golf. Bargain at £129 (with £10 birthday discount).

Came home and threw my TM M6 on Gumtree and got it sold already too for £80. Loving the trade up!


----------



## Buckles01 (Saturday at 7:49 PM)

Been an unplanned expensive week this….. played on Monday and cracked my M2 driver face, borrowed a mates Cobra Speedzone xtreme on Thursday and absolutely loved it, miles more forgiving. Unfortunately split my winter shoes during the round. So today ordered a pair of black FJ Traditions and tracked down an original xtreme and not the “s” version released on a budget last year.


----------



## Jacko_G (Saturday at 8:41 PM)

Buckles01 said:



			Been an unplanned expensive week this….. played on Monday and cracked my M2 driver face, borrowed a mates Cobra Speedzone xtreme on Thursday and absolutely loved it, miles more forgiving. Unfortunately split my winter shoes during the round. So today ordered a pair of black FJ Traditions and tracked down an original xtreme and not the “s” version released on a budget last year.
		
Click to expand...

I believe TM like Ping guarantee their products for life. I'd contact them. Worst case scenario they say tough but I suspect that you may get a pleasant surprise.

👍


----------



## Buckles01 (Saturday at 8:56 PM)

Jacko_G said:



			I believe TM like Ping guarantee their products for life. I'd contact them. Worst case scenario they say tough but I suspect that you may get a pleasant surprise.

👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up I’ll give it a go. Thought I would have no chance with a 5 year old club 👍🏻


----------



## Slime (Sunday at 2:26 PM)

Dando said:



			Just had a 3 he walk around a big muddy field, hitting a little ball

Played ok for 39 points include a chip in birdie - that’s 2 chip ins in 2 games so that’s my yearly allowance used up.

Chipping was ok and had several up and downs so finger crossed I might have a technique I am confident with
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but what did you buy?


----------



## ADB (Tuesday at 10:26 PM)

Another putter (number 4 now) - a mint Nike Method 004


----------



## Oddsocks (Yesterday at 6:16 AM)

Scratched my head and gave it a wobble. Sent back the impulse purchased Notchback putter, added a small percentage to said refund and have a nice new pair of rtx zipcores wedges arriving this morning.

The question now is how long is the current driver safe as a wave of last years models (including head only options) floods the market……


----------



## GreiginFife (Yesterday at 10:37 PM)

Still unable to play due to on-going injury. 

So bought a Festool Domino dowel jointer for the workshop. 

Man, if anyone thinks golf is an expensive hobby, woodwork is another planet. 

Got my eye on a Veritas hand plane, on sale presently for a mere £399. For a hand plane. One. But god damn is it a fine looking shiny.


----------



## nyckuk (Today at 1:04 AM)

Bought this ... Seems like a bargain to me  
https://www.sportsdirect.com/big-max-lite-hybrid-summit-873028#colcode=87302803


----------



## Slab (Today at 6:01 AM)

ADB said:



			Another putter (number 4 now) - a mint Nike Method 004
		
Click to expand...

I have the Method 001 (no alignment lines) and love it to bits, except the headcover was really poor and didn't last more than a few weeks in the humidity, but quality leather replacement is lasting well

I wouldn't part with mine for less then £350


----------



## need_my_wedge (Today at 7:17 AM)

Didn't buy, but got a replacement pencil bag under warranty. Played at the weekend and noticed that my Mizuno scratch bag had worn and split where the body joins the neck. Only purchased it in July, quick phone call to Snainton followed by an email with a picture, and a new bag arrived next day. Big shout out for the service at Snainton.


----------



## Smiffy (Today at 7:45 AM)

New pair of Skechers walking shoes with postage on top...😳😳😳😳


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 8:21 AM)

New Rab coat for general wear and cold weather walks 👍


----------



## Neilds (Today at 8:49 AM)

Nothing too glamorous - 2 Adidas caps, 2 UA golf gloves and some bamboo castle tees.  Now need to course to open so I can use them although I think a sou'wester and rubber gloves are more use at the moment!


----------



## road2ruin (Today at 8:57 AM)

Finally retired my Clicgear push trolley although my old man has had his eye on it for a while so it'll continue it's life on the south coast. My replacement is a BagBoy Nitron, really easy to unfold and no issues putting it back together. Not the lightest when folded although is nice and compact.


----------

